# Picture of the day. (2 Viewers)



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.

Here's the first one. USS Cowpens rolls heavily during Typhoon Cobra, December 17th, 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
18 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2013)

That had to be one wild ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy sheepdip!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2013)

Sod that for a game of sailors! 
No wonder I prefer aircraft - those floating things are bl**dy dangerous !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone know what those vertical posts are for? I've never seen them before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2013)

how about snap in guide posts to thread a rope (look in pic) so personnel can traverse the deck while snapping in a safety ring? Sure would be easy to go over the side in that sea state. Awfully tall though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2013)

The _current _USS Cowpens just tangled with the Chinese People's navy over Chinese new restricted zone:


USS Cowpens: Why China forced a confrontation at sea with US Navy - CSMonitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2013)

And that picture above is why I don't like boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2013)

Amen to that.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2013)

P-51s of the 352nd Fighter Group escorting B-24Js of the 458th Bomb Group.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
13 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> how about snap in guide posts to thread a rope (look in pic) so personnel can traverse the deck while snapping in a safety ring? Sure would be easy to go over the side in that sea state. Awfully tall though.



I think you got it Matt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.
> 
> Here's the first one. USS Cowpens rolls heavily during Typhoon Cobra, December 17th, 1944.
> View attachment 249820



No idea of which jeep carrier she is or where, but, f*ck me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2013)

lunatics.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2013)

Escorts and merchant ships at Hvalfjord before the sailing of Convoy PQ 17. Behind the destroyer ICARUS (1.03) is the Russian tanker AZERBAIJAN. The sea voyage to the north Russian ports of Murmansk and Archangel was the shortest route for sending Allied supplies to Russia. But it was also the most dangerous owing to the large concentration of German forces in northern Norway. The convoy PQ 17 was decimated by U-boats and the Luftwaffe after a communication from the Admiralty on 4 July 1942 ordered the escort to 'scatter'.

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 15, 2013)

What freakin' IDJIOT was taking the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2013)

forward AA position tub.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 15, 2013)

You'll notice there's several men in that photo, and nobody seems frightened.

In the days of sail those same men would have been high up in the rigging adjusting sails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Dec 15, 2013)

:-

I'll skip, thanks! Blimey! Good point Tom, I'm sure swinging from the sails would have been a rather nerve wracking experience!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

If God had meant for man to go to sea, he would have made smooth water, and the biggest, most stable, **** off ship possible!
And to think, aircraft had to operate in conditions approaching those shown - and find their floating airfield later, which wouldn't be where they'd left it!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good pictures by everyone!

Here is mine for today. A picture from the 1940 Louisiana maneuvers. To say the US was woefully under-equipped that summer is an understatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

And when the chips were down, it wooden work ...... I'll get me coat!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2013)

And in case they forgot their training kit, a large sign was hung on the mock weapon system. Lordy...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2013)

Nobody wanted it mistaken for a 155 howitzer.....


----------



## N4521U (Dec 15, 2013)

And........................... someone took the "bucket", which was frustrating for the constipated trainee gunner!



***sorry


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> If God had meant for man to go to sea, he would have made smooth water, and the biggest, most stable, **** off ship possible!
> And to think, aircraft had to operate in conditions approaching those shown - and find their floating airfield later, which wouldn't be where they'd left it!!



And here I thought that all the Brits were Heart of Oak types.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 15, 2013)

Ruled the seas and all that.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aye, always be an England, Jolly Jack Tar....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

B*ll*cks to that! I live as far from the sea as you can probably get in Britain!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just a reminder .... EVERYONE is encouraged to post a single picture once a day. It can be of anything related to WW2. Many times, the home front pictures are quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 16, 2013)

22 July 1944. Japanese airmen scatter after being caught on the ground by a 31 sqn RAAF Beaufighter at Lingat. The "lilly" was destroyed in subsequent strafing runs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Shortround6 said:


> View attachment 249930
> 
> 
> What freakin' IDJIOT was taking the picture



Is that guy, to the right, actually smiling!?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

No, he's got wind !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2013)

the USS Mount Hood exploding in Seeadler Harbor at Manus Island on 10 November 1944 killing all men aboard, obliterating the ship itself, and sinking or severely damaging 22 smaller craft nearby.

The harbor is in the Admiralties (North of Rabaul) and was an excellent anchorage. It also was used as one of the staging areas for many amphib assaults in the PTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2013)

Mittelbau-Dora was a subcamp of Buchenwald concentration camp in Nazi Germany. Its prisoners were used by the SS mainly in the tunnel excavation and nearby underground stations of the Mittelwerk Ltd., in Kohnstein, situated near Nordhausen, where the V-2 rocket and the flying bomb V-1 rocket were produced. On 11 April 1945 Mittelbau-Dora was liberated by the Third Armored Division and various 104th Division attachments. Over 1,200 patients were evacuated, with 15 dying en route to the hospital area and 300 subsequently dying of malnutrition.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2013)

A spreading patch of burning oil and petrol on the surface of the water, following the shooting down of a Junkers Ju 88 by Bristol Beaufighters of No. 248 Squadron RAF over the Bay of Biscay.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Spitfires in Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2013)

RAAF Beaufighters destroy another Japanese supply barge.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2013)

Pearl Harbor on Dec 10, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2013)

The P-38 "Little Butch" had ventured over to Attu in the winter of 1945. During it's visit it skidded off the runway and landed in a ditch.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2013)

A knocked-out German PzKpfw III tank, with the body of one of its crew lying on the hull, 24 February 1943.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2013)

The most beautiful aircraft carrier ever, end of...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Comanche code-talkers of the 4th Signal Company. saw service with the 4th infantry division in the ETO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't imagine what the sailors aboard the Yorktown were going thru watching their mates fate. How many going down, how many on the surface, how many will we miss, how many will watch as we sail away.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

Some awesome pics here..


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Line of 500-lbs. bombs jiggling along on overhead conveyor hooks as a worker nonchalantly goes about his duties in room below at the A. O. Smith bomb plant in Milwaukee, WI, US

May 1944


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2013)

RAAF Bostons belonging to 22 squadron make a low level bomb run on Japanese positions in New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry gentlemen, I couldn't post just the one pic....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Lets keep it for one a day. Nothing like wondering what picture will be shown next.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Apologise again Sys!

Anyway, the _one_ pic for the day...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## imalko (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's one from Yugoslav front... Josip Broz Tito after being wounded on 9th of June 1943,during Battle of Sutjeska. Man standing behind him is Ivan Ribar. Tito was the only supreme commander of any army wounded on the battlefield in the WW2. (As any former schoolboy from former Yugoslavia would tell you.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2013)

USS ASTORIA CA-34 as seen from AUSTRALIA in Savo Sound on 8 August 1942. Note that her SOC floatplanes are positioned on her catapults. This is the last known photograph of ASTORIA CA-34.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2013)

HMS HOOD going into action against the German battleship BISMARCK and battlecruiser Prinz Eugen, 24 May 1941. This image taken from HMS PRINCE OF WALES was the last photo ever taken of HMS HOOD.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

You can see where one of the torpedoes hit her midships...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've never seen that picture before. That's one gaping hole in the hull!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2013)

1 January 1943. Australian machine gunner swings into action after a fellow soldier is shot dead by a Japanese sniper during the Buna campaign.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2013)

We will remember them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Glider (Dec 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Sod that for a game of sailors!
> No wonder I prefer aircraft - those floating things are bl**dy dangerous !!



I have only just found this thread. A comment on a ship at sea. In the early 1970's I was on HMS Tiger which was designed with a 6in turret at the bow and one at the stern. They removed the stern turret and replaced it with an aircraft hanger for four Sea Kings, despite additional ballast she was approx. 200 tons nose heavy and our mess was around the fore 6in turret. In a storm crossing the Bay of Biscay our mess deck was rising and falling 30ft every wave. Experienced crew members (but not me) could stand at the bottom of a ladder, wait for the ship to fall, push off with their feet and grab the rail at the top of the ladder without any effort. We were banned from going on deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2013)

Low-level oblique aerial photograph taken during an attack on an enemy radio-equipped trawler off Borkum Island by three Bristol Blenheim Mark IVs of No. 21 Squadron RAF. Sergeant E A R R Leaver's aircraft, V6034 'YH-D', can be seen (left) spinning out of control after hitting the ship's mast during his attack. The 21 year- old pilot and his crew, Sergeant I Overheu and Sergeant J Phelps, were all killed, although the "squealer" (a vessel equipped with radio to warn enemy shipping of impending aerial attack) was sunk.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

RAF Bristol Beaufighters from the Dallachy Wing attacking enemy vessels sheltering beneath the 3,000ft cliffs of Sognefjord in Norway, 23 April 1945.

Picturesque Norwegian fjords hitherto untouched by the war became a battleground as the strike wings sought out enemy vessels lurking in them during the last months of hostilities. Three beaufighters from the Dallachy Wing are seen here attacking enemy vessels sheltering beneath the 3,000ft cliffs of Sognefjord on 23 April 1945. The freighter D/S Ingerseks was sunk and a couple of flak ships strafed with cannon fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2013)

The French Battleship "Jean Bart" having received battle damage in the bow, at Casablanca, during Operation Torch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2013)

Glider said:


> I have only just found this thread. A comment on a ship at sea. In the early 1970's I was on HMS Tiger which was designed with a 6in turret at the bow and one at the stern. They removed the stern turret and replaced it with an aircraft hanger for four Sea Kings, despite additional ballast she was approx. 200 tons nose heavy and our mess was around the fore 6in turret. In a storm crossing the Bay of Biscay our mess deck was rising and falling 30ft every wave. Experienced crew members (but not me) could stand at the bottom of a ladder, wait for the ship to fall, push off with their feet and grab the rail at the top of the ladder without any effort. We were banned from going on deck.



I went aboard Tiger when she visited the Tyne, at Newcastle, around about 1970. We visited the ship, and some of the crew visited our all-ranks bar .....
Great pics, Chris and Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sognefjord....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2013)

January 1945. The damage inflicted on HMAS Australia after being hit by five kamikaze aircraft during the Lingayen Gulf landings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

5!!??


----------



## Glider (Dec 22, 2013)

And one of those was clearly on the waterline, tough ship


----------



## Milosh (Dec 22, 2013)

As it is not the best of quality will only post the link to a photo of HMAS Australia under attack.
HMAS Australia comes under air attack during the battle of the Coral Sea - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2013)

6 in total counting one in Oct 44 which killed the Captain.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks like the Kamikaze had it in for that ship!
Beautiful pic of the fjord there Jan. Inspiration for the movie '633 Squadron' perhaps?

This is a P-47 flown by Capt. Raymond Walsh, 404th FG, 9th Air Force, who strafed a German truck with his eight .50 cals, which blew up in front of him. He was forced to fly through the fireball and debris, and the action was caught on the gun camera of his wingman, Lt. Willie Whitman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll say!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2013)

One of many hairpin turns along very steep cliffs. This was the lifeline to China. Ran from India, along the eastern Himalaya's into northern Burma then into China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2013)

Operation WRECKAGE was a low-level daylight attack on targets in Bremen by aircraft of No. 2 Group. Low-level oblique photograph taken from the nose of a Bristol Blenheim Mark IV during this determined daylight raid by nine aircraft drawn from Nos. 105 and 107 Squadrons RAF. Docks, railways and factory buildings were successfully attacked for the loss of 4 Blenheims. Wing Commander H I Edwards, the Commanding Officer of 105 Squadron, was awarded the Victoria Cross for leading the attack.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2013)

British troops scramble over rubble in a devastated street in Catania, Sicily. 5 August 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)

24 December 1940: Obstlt. Adolf Galland, Kommodore of JG 26 with his officers waiting for the Führer Adolf Hitler at château de Bonnance in Abbeville. Hitler arrived at the castle Point-de-Briques at 16.05 hours and visited the squadron and Galland then joined the Christmas activities of the squadron there. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

There's another photo showing either the arrival, or departure of Hitler, from the other side of the car. In this one, Galland is seen giving the Nazi salute. I seem to remember reading, and seeing an interview with him, where he said he never used this, always giving the traditional military salute. This was also stated, by Galland, to the producers of the BoB movie, when checking on historical accuracy, and the scene involved (the departure of Goering, on his train) ended up showing both the Nazi and military salutes by the two senior Luftwaffe officers. 
It's interesting that no head dress is being worn, which would be an excuse for the lack of _any_ salute, as I believe that, like British military personnel, the German armed forces only saluted if head dress was worn.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

IJN aviators pressed home a torpedo attack against American ships off Guadalcanal on 8 August 1942, suffering heavy losses. The plane on the left and at extreme low-level (approximately 5 meters) was flown by Jun Takahashi, who is still alive in 2013...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2013)

RAAF Beauforts flying a close air support mission for Australian troops in New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2013)

British battlecruiser HMS Repulse sailing from Singapore on her last operation. Two days later she was sunk with great loss of life by Japanese aircraft along with HMS Prince of Wales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2013)

An Australian soldier, Private George "Dick" Whittington, is aided by Papuan orderly Raphael Oimbari, near Buna on 25 December 1942. Whittington died in February 1943 from the effects of bush typhus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Takashi Sakai leading Japanese troops on a march on Queen's Road, Hong Kong, 26 Dec 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> There's another photo showing either the arrival, or departure of Hitler, from the other side of the car. In this one, Galland is seen giving the Nazi salute. I seem to remember reading, and seeing an interview with him, where he said he never used this, always giving the traditional military salute.



Well, as 'the lovely' Mandy Rice-Davies famously said at the Old Bailey......."He would, wouldn't he?"

If ever a man managed his image, particularly post war, it was Galland.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> There's another photo showing either the arrival, or departure of Hitler, from the other side of the car. In this one, *Galland is seen giving the Nazi salute. I seem to remember reading, and seeing an interview with him, where he said he never used this*, always giving the traditional military salute. This was also stated, by Galland, to the producers of the BoB movie, when checking on historical accuracy, and the scene involved (the departure of Goering, on his train) ended up showing both the Nazi and military salutes by the two senior Luftwaffe officers.



Galland also stated in his book he "knew nuthink" of the extermination camps............. yeah right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2013)

In one part of one of the filmed interviews I have, he is talking about the shooting of allied aircrew whilst under their parachutes. It may be he was 'looking' for the right words in English, but he is clearly 'fidgety', appears somewhat uncomfortable, and seems to be having difficulty with his spoken English, which is not evident elsewhere in the interview, as he states that, to the best of his knowledge, this never happened.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 26, 2013)

24 Oct 1943. 27 year old Sgt Leonard Siffleet, M special unit Australian Army, is beheaded on Aitape beach in New Guinea after being captured and handed over to the Japanese by unsympathetic natives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Dec 26, 2013)

This might be one of the reasons why my grandfather (ex-RAAF) just called them 'Japs' till the day he died...... look at the smile on the ******* in the centre/background........... sorry if I have offend anyone (not very sorry though).

Here's the RAF graves at Sylling about 20 min drive from me, three aussies were in the Sunderland crew shot down on 9 April 1940........ LEST WE FORGET.







-John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2013)

B25's on an unidentified atoll. Note the 75mm gun and the armor plate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2013)

May 1943 - Part of a flotilla of Germans fleeing from the 1st and 8th Armies, found nearly twenty miles out to sea off Cape Bon, Tunisia, and rounded up by the Royal Navy. Picture shows three men in a boat: an officer of Rommel's Transport Corps, one German infantryman, and a Luftwaffe anti aircraft gunner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 27, 2013)

2 January 1943. Australian troops and armour advance on Japanese positions during the battle of Buna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2013)

Scharnhorst on her commissioning day, sunk December 26, 1943:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Getting Kiska island ready for assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Dec 28, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> 2 January 1943. Australian troops and armour advance on Japanese positions during the battle of Buna.



I've always liked that photo Wildcat!

Here's one I like..........

Men of the Australian 9th Infantry Division guard Italians and some of the first German prisoners to be taken during the war in North Africa, after Rommel's first unsuccessful assault on Tobruk.






cheers,

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## planb (Dec 28, 2013)

^ They don't look unhappy,does the one on the lower right look like he's been gagged? or is just me.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2013)

A Stuart tank is silhouetted against the setting sun as its commander scans the horizon, 6 September 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2013)

planb said:


> ^ They don't look unhappy,does the one on the lower right look like he's been gagged? or is just me.



Looks like a dust shield for the face?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never seen this on before. A Japanese ammunition ship explodes in Truk Lagoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2013)

19 February 1942. MV Neptuna explodes in Darwin Harbour with her load of depth charges and other munitions during the Japanese carrier attack on Darwin. HMAS Deloraine, victor over I-124, is in the for-ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

Some rather excellent shots Guys...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pennsylvania (1915) leading battleship Colorado (1921) and cruisers Louisville (1930), Portland (1932), and Columbia (1941) into Lingayen Gulf, Philippines, January 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2013)

Dieppe, 1942


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

The West Virginia (BB-48.) as flagship for the Commander, Battleship Divisions, Battle Fleet, followed by other battleships steaming in line ahead during the middle through later 1920's. Note SOC float-planes on the catapults.
The four leading ships behind her are (in no particular order) Colorado (BB-45), Maryland (BB-46), California (BB-44) Tennessee (BB-43).

Edit: Just noticed that it says 'later '20's, sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2013)

The march from sudden death to slow death. Stalingrad: Dec-Jan '43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2013)

Operation PICKET I: Supermarine Spitfire Mark VB(T), BP844, the first of a further nine Spitfires to reinforce the RAF on Malta, taking off from the flight deck of HMS EAGLE with Squadron Leader E J "Jumbo" Gracie at the controls. Behind him, the other aircraft await their turn. These Spitfires, equipped with 90-gallon ferry drop tanks, flew to Ta Kali to re-equip No. 126 Squadron RAF, which Gracie was to command. BP844 was shot down over Malta, with the loss of its pilot, on 2 April 1942.

,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2013)

Nov 1943. A Matilda tank belonging to the 1st Tank Battalion advances with troops of the 9th Division during the Australian advance on Finschhafen, New Giunea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

mighty fine pics guys...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2013)

MajGeneral Maltby surrenders Hong Kong to the Japanese, by candlelight, December 25, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

U.S. Marine Raiders gathered in front of a Japanese dugout on Cape Totkina on Bougainville, Solomon Islands.

Carlson's patrol, also known as The Long Patrol or Carlson's long patrol, was an operation by the 2nd Marine Raider Battalion under the command of Evans Carlson during the Guadalcanal Campaign against the Imperial Japanese Army from 6 November to 4 December 1942. In the operation, the 2nd Raiders attacked forces under the command of Toshinari Shōji, which were escaping from an attempted encirclement in the Koli Point area on Guadalcanal and attempting to rejoin other Japanese army units on the opposite side of the U.S. Lunga perimeter.

In a series of small unit engagements over 29 days, the 2nd Raiders killed almost 500 Japanese soldiers while suffering only 16 killed, although many were afflicted by disease. The raiders also captured a Japanese field gun that was delivering harassing fire on Henderson Field, the Allied airfield at Lunga Point on Guadalcanal.





Map of Carlson's patrol, from Aola to the Lunga perimeter.

At first light on 6 November, Carlson and his command group, two of his companies, and a group of native scouts and carriers commanded by Major John Mather of the Australian Army and Sergeant Major Jacob C. Vouza of the Solomon Islands Police Force set out from Aola on the patrol. The group marched along a jungle trail northwest to the Reko River, arriving on 7 November. At the Reko, Carlson learned that the local Christian mission had recently been raided by Japanese troops who had killed two of the missionaries before moving west. Pushing across the river with one platoon of troops, Carlson encountered a small group of Japanese who shot and severely wounded the native scout leading the Marine column. Returning fire, the Marines killed two Japanese soldiers and drove off another three or four. Carlson's main body then arrived and the column bivouacked for the night.

On 8 November, the column continued through the jungle to the northwest, striking the coast at the Kena River, and overnighted at the village of Tasimboko, 15 mi (24 km) from Aola Bay. The next day they crossed the Berande and Balasuna rivers and reached the village of Binu—10 mi (16 km) southwest of Tasimboko—in the afternoon. At Binu, about 3 mi (4.8 km) southeast of Koli Point, Carlson established his base camp and prepared to block the movement of any Japanese forces from Koli to the east and south.

The other three raider companies arrived at Aola on 8 November. On 9 November, they moved by landing craft to Tasimboko and, on 10 November marched overland—guided by native scouts—toward Binu. On the way, the raiders encountered a small group of Japanese soldiers and killed three of them before arriving at Binu in the afternoon of the same day.

In the meantime, Hyakutake ordered Shōji to abandon his positions at Koli and rejoin Japanese forces at Kokumbona in the Matanikau area. Although American forces had almost completely encircled Shōji's troops along Gavaga Creek at Koli, a gap existed by way of a swampy creek in the southern side of the American lines. Taking advantage of this route, Shōji's men began to escape. The Americans closed the gap in their lines on 11 November, but by then Shōji and between 2,000 and 3,000 of his men had escaped into the jungle to the south.

On 11 November, Carlson sent four of his battalion's companies—"C", "D", "E", and "F"—to fan out and patrol the area to the north and west of Binu. The remaining company, "B", stayed behind to provide security for the Binu base camp. At 10:00, Company C, which had marched directly west toward the village of Asamana, encountered a large body of Shōji's troops camped near the Metapona River and were quickly pinned down by rifle, machinegun, and mortar fire. Carlson responded by directing Companies D and E to come to C's aid, attacking the Japanese forces from two different directions.





A Marine officer briefs raider troops during the patrol.

As Companies D and E moved in C's direction, both encountered large concentrations of Shōji's soldiers and, by 12:30, were involved in intense firefights. At 15:00, Company D commander Captain Charles McAuliffe—with nine of his men—unexpectedly marched into the Binu base camp. McAuliffe reported to Carlson that soon after he had made contact with the Japanese forces, he and one of his squads had become cut off from the rest of his company. After extricating themselves with difficulty, McAuliffe and the men with him had decided to retreat back to the base camp. McAuliffe reported that, as far as he knew, the rest of his company had been annihilated. A short time later, however, the rest of D Company arrived at the base camp, led by Gunnery Sergeant George Schrier, after successfully disengaging from the firefight. Carlson summarily relieved McAuliffe for what he later described as "total ineptitude for leadership in battle" and placed Captain Joe Griffith in command of Company D.

Along with Company F, which had returned to the base camp, Carlson proceeded to the area where Company C was engaged, arriving at 16:30. Carlson ordered Company F to attack the Japanese positions facing Company C at 17:15. In the meantime, the Japanese troops departed the area, which Company F soon confirmed. Leaving Company F at the scene, Carlson returned to Binu with Company C, arriving at 22:00. Company E arrived at Binu about the same time and reported that they had caught a Japanese company crossing a river in the open and killed many of them before withdrawing. Carlson then took Company B and returned to the area that Company F was guarding, arriving at daybreak on 12 November. The Marines had suffered 10 killed in the day's actions and estimated that they had killed 120 Japanese soldiers.

Carlson and the two companies, with Company B leading, marched west towards the village of Asamana on the Metapona River. While crossing the river, the Marines captured two Japanese soldiers and killed a third who happened by in a native boat, then attacked and occupied Asamana, surprising and killing several Japanese soldiers in the village. Signs in Japanese in the village indicated that it was being used as a rallying location for Shōji's forces. Occupying defensive positions around the village and river crossing, the raiders killed 25 Japanese soldiers that approached the village during the remainder of the day.





Carlson's raiders cross an open field during the patrol.

The next day, when a company-sized column of Japanese soldiers approached Asamana, the raiders called in 75 mm (2.95 in) artillery fire from the 1st Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, killing many of the Japanese and causing the rest to scatter and retreat away from the village. Carlson and the Marines with him returned to Binu on 14 November to rest and reprovision. In the same day, a patrol from the raiders Company F wiped out a 15-man Japanese encampment discovered by the native scouts.

On 15 November, Carlson's battalion changed their base camp from Binu to Asamana. By this time, however, Shōji's units were no longer in the area, having continued their march deep into the interior of Guadalcanal en route to the Matanikau. Raider patrols around Asamana over the next two days found and killed a few scattered Japanese stragglers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

*New mission*
Carlson's battalion was ordered to move to the upper Tenaru River and patrol around the Lunga River—south of the Lunga perimeter—to locate the trail the Japanese had used to position their men and materiel for their assaults during the Battle for Henderson Field. Carlson's raiders were also to seek out and destroy several Japanese artillery pieces that had been delivering harassing fire against Henderson Field for several weeks. The raiders set up the new base camp about 2 mi (3.2 km) southeast of the Lunga perimeter on 20 November and rested and replenished until 24 November.

On 25 November, Carlson's Company A arrived from Espiritu Santo and joined the raiders. On 27 November, the battalion relocated 4 mi (6.4 km) further up the Tenaru River and established two auxiliary patrol bases 2 mi (3.2 km) upstream and downstream, respectively.





Japanese gun captured by the raiders.

On 28 November, Companies B and D patrolled across the Lunga River and bivouacked in the Mount Austen area, southwest of the Lunga perimeter. The same day, Companies A and F patrolled further south between the Lunga and the Tenaru. On 30 November, the raiders found a Japanese 75 mm mountain gun and 37 mm (1.46 in) anti-tank gun emplaced on a ridge about 4 mi (6.4 km) south of the Lunga perimeter. As one squad of six Marines from Company F patrolled near where the guns were discovered, they entered a hidden Japanese camp and found themselves among about 100 Japanese soldiers resting under shelters with their weapons stacked around trees in the center of the camp. In the resulting melee, the raider squad killed about 75 of the Japanese. The rest escaped.

The raiders rested on 1 December and received some provisions by airdrop. On 2 December, Carlson fanned out his patrols around the Lunga River. Company B discovered 10*Japanese camped by the river and killed all of them. None of the other companies encountered any Japanese, but one discovered another 75 mm mountain gun. Late in the day, Carlson received orders to terminate the patrol and take his troops into the Lunga perimeter the next day.

On 3 December, Carlson sent Companies C, D, and E east towards the Tenaru river while Companies A, B, and F headed west towards Mount Austen. Companies C, D, and E reached the lower Tenaru and entered friendly lines at Lunga Point without incident. Companies A, B, and F, however, encountered a Japanese patrol near the summit of Mount Austen. In a close-quarters fight in the jungle, 25 Japanese were killed and four Marines were seriously wounded, one of whom died later.

The next day, Companies A, B, and F set out with the intention of entering the Lunga perimeter near the Matanikau River. Along the way, the Marine column was ambushed by a Japanese machinegun team that killed four raiders. Seven Japanese were killed in this skirmish. The patrol encountered no further opposition and entered friendly lines at Lunga Point by mid-afternoon.

Edit: From the Wiki....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2013)

Ships of the Royal Navy lying off St Peter Port, Guernsey on the morning of liberation.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2013)

That top group photo is terrific, 13, a very serious looking, intelligent looking bunch of American guys, one guy intentionally is _averting_ his eyes ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought that too and then hypothesized that maybe there were still snipers about..................


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)

A mobile tea canteen in the forward area - North Africa. 31 July 1942
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Aftermath of the Port Chicago naval magazine (which is in San Francisco bay) explosion. July 17 1944. 320 dead and 390 wounded. A mutiney of the naval personell assigned to handle high explosives took place soon afterwards. All of them were african-americans and they revolted because of the complete lack of training they had.

Port Chicago disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2013)

Long Range Desert Group .... heading out to the Libyan desert to start patrol


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> Aftermath of the Port Chicago naval magazine (which is in San Francisco bay) explosion. July 17 1944. 320 dead and 390 wounded. A mutiney of the naval personell assigned to handle high explosives took place soon afterwards. All of them were african-americans and they revolted because of the complete lack of training they had.
> 
> Port Chicago disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> View attachment 251116




I can't say that I blame them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Long Range Desert Group .... heading out to the Libyan desert to start patrol



Didn't they become the famous SAS?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2014)

No, Stirling formed the S.A.S. as an independent organisation, although some later North Africa operations were in conjunction with the LRDG.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2014)

October 1942. Survivors of the 2/14th infantry Battalion after being cut off in the jungle for 42 days emerge down stream on hand built rafts during the withdrawal over the Owen Stanley ranges, New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Aaah.....much obliged dear boy!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2014)

Boeing B-50 at RAF Lakenheath, post war.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2014)

October 1942. Thousands of North American Aviation employees at Inglewood, California, look skyward as the bomber and fighter planes they helped build perform overhead during a lunch period air show. This plant produces the battle-tested B-25 'Billy Mitchell' bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, and the P-51 'Mustang' fighter plane, which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2014)

On patrol by 'Marble Arch' deep in enemy territory where they 'watched' the road


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2014)

No, this isn't a scene of heavy combat during an invasion of a Pacific island. It's at Pearl Harbor, and these amtracks are being readied to be loaded onto LST's for the upcoming invasion of Saipan. This was Sunday 21 May 1944. A motar round was mishandled during loading, it exploded and started a conflaguration that quickly engulfed several LST's.

This incident and the Port Chicago incident a couple months later forced the USN to radically change training procedures for loading ammunition aboard ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

Strewth...one wrong move and.....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2014)

Owen gunners, Bougainville 1945.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2014)

That's a gun, that you don't see very often...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a great angle...


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

I just found these photos today and thought I'd post them, I've not seen photos from russian aircraft attacking german ships before.





A german ship being attacked by russian IL-2 aircraft on 08.04.1945

cheers,

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never seen those pictures before. Nice find!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Brooklyn Naval Yard, march 1944. There's an Essex class carrier there, but I cant identify it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

US landing craft unloading Australian troops at Tarakan 1945.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found these photos today and thought I'd post them, I've not seen photos from russian aircraft attacking german ships before.
> A german ship being attacked by russian IL-2 aircraft on 08.04.1945
> ...


Great shots John!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2014)

Some incredible photographs here guys, some of which are quite stirring. I particularly like that Guernsey liberation shot Chris, the sun rays coming out of the clouds add that touch of meaning to the occasion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice Stuff.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 4, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Brooklyn Naval Yard, march 1944. There's an Essex class carrier there, but I cant identify it.
> 
> View attachment 251446



Could be 
USS Bennington (CV-20) Launched: 28 February 1944


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2014)

A wrecked bus stands among a scene of devastation in the centre of Coventry after the major Luftwaffe air raid on the night of 14/15 November 1940.

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

Good finds guys, keep them coming. Really liked the shots of the Il-2s attacking the German ships. Not ever seen those before.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2014)

...quite possibly full of refugees fleeing East Prussia. Some pretty sad stories there....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2014)

Australian soldiers, Wewak 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2014)

good shot Andy!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2014)

1939 - addressing an isolationist nation


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)

A Luftwaffe NCO notes the identity of Spitfire VB W3824/ DV-F, now residing in a salvage yard somewhere in northern France, 18 November 1941. The No 129 Squadron aircraft was shot down on 27 September 1941 during Circus No 103 and its pilot captured.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 5, 2014)

PZL- P11

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2014)

Excellent finds guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2014)

Finnland - 1939


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Finnland - 1039



Waaaaay ahead of their time, having rifles in 1039!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2014)

Not to mention cameras....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2014)

24 squadron RAAF Vultee Vengeance. Nadzab late 43/early 44.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2014)

The dramatic landing on an aircraft carrier of an american fighter F6F Hellcat that has been damaged. 
.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2014)

Jimmy Stewart signs up ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2014)

The German Army and the Soviet Army meet in Brest-Litovsk on September 22, 1939, for a joint victory parade after the joint occupation of Poland...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2014)

French civilians welcome Canadian troops arriving in France, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Australian paratroopers in front of a RAAF DC-2.


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2014)

Paras of the 4th Parachute Brigade in Oosterbeek during the fighting at Arnhem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 7, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> I've never seen those pictures before. Nice find!



From a set of bundesarchive photos I bumpef into on the net........ I don't think that ship is going anywhere except down!

cheers,

-John


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

Model airplanes decorate the ceiling of the train concourses at Union Station in Chicago, Illinois.1943
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 7, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Model airplanes decorate the ceiling of the train concourses at Union Station in Chicago, Illinois.1943
> .
> View attachment 251652



That's amazing. Never seen that before but it's pretty cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

That is cool! I had seen it before but assumed it was painted like that!


----------



## v2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fateful Last Battle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Two American soldiers inspect a German Tiger tank at the Belgian village of Corenne, February, 1945. The third is admiring the passing Belgian women who too seem interested in the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2014)

Great picture of my favorite tank. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2014)

love the King Tiger!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)

July 1941: A Luftwaffe soldier makes his way across a flooded field in Russia on a BMW motorcycle.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2014)

The brutality of the war. Never forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2014)

Infamy ... only _one_ man is smiling...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2014)

A Supermarine Spitfire PR Mark XI of No. 39 (PR) Wing taxying at B78/Eindhoven, Holland, seen through a roll of square mesh type tracking. To the right of the aircraft lies the wreckage of another Spitfire PR Mark XI, destroyed during the Luftwaffe attack on the airfield on 1 January 1945 (Operation BODENPLATTE).
.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Vultee Vengence? This has to be 1941 or very early 1942. The US insignia still has the red circle.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2014)

Vought Vindicator Sys. See post 162 of this thread for a Vengeance.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

nice shots...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2014)

1 June 42. Japanese midget sub is raised in Sydney Harbour following an attack by three submarines the night before.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2014)

Polish women soldiers ... September, 1939


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2014)

Adolf Hitler speaks in front of the Reichstag on 3 May 1941 after the successful German invasion of the Balkans.

.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2014)

HMS Courageous - stalked and killed off the coast of Ireland, September, 1939


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 11, 2014)

9th Division digger with a captured MG34, 25th July, 1942. Tel el Eisa, Egypt...... probably hopeing to return some 7.92 to the previous owners!






cheers,

-John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 11, 2014)

Some gobsmacking pics guys and I do like that Aussie trying to keep up his tan.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2014)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2014)

British guards check on prisoners in a barrack block at a camp for SS, Luftwaffe and civilian women prisoners of war at Vilvoorde on the outskirts of Brussels.
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

Good angle on the Carrier doing down...


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 12, 2014)

Hjaco, you can see why they have female MPs in that camp ! 

Not sure of the details on this photo but liked the interesting pistols carried by the US soldiers. One has a british .38 and holster and the other has whay looks like a 'liberated' pistol of some kind, then I noticed the US type hanger on the holster, it might be a US leather revolver holster hanging from an M3 knife?






cheers,

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2014)

When Hitler met Hanna ... the_ aviatrix_. What the fat fool looking at ...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2014)

Croatian Air Force Legion (HZL) aircrew pose in front of their Dornier Do 17Z bomber in recognition of the unit's 1,000th sortie over the Eastern Front, 16 September 1942. 

.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Douglas A-20J-10-DO, 43-10129, of the 416th Bomb Group destroyed by flak over Beauvoir, France on 12 May 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2014)

Ambush ... Finland, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Swedish volunteers off to help the Finns in the Winter War


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2014)

Operation MARKET GARDEN: September 1944

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Detroit tank arsenal. One of the reasons the Germans lost.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2014)

Another reason .... Buffalo, Niagara Falls, NY - 1939


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2014)

...and yet another reason the AXIS lost. 






B-24 Very Long Range Liberators at the Consolidated-Vultee Plant, Fort Worth, Texas in the foreground with the dark green and white paint scheme. To the rear of this front line are C-87 "Liberator Express Transports" in various assembly stages.

(From WIKI)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)

and another...... B-25s 1944

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2014)

A-20 Boston nose cones, Long Beach, CA - 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Njaco said:


> and another...... B-25s 1944



I only see two people working. I find that odd.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)

I dunno.....

Propaganda pic?
Lunch Break?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2014)

100 sqn RAAF Beauforts.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2014)

Japanese forces on the steppes of Nomonhan - June 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2014)

Burned out Panzer IVs in Italy...

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 15, 2014)

Australian army sniper..........


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2014)

Just found this pic and had to post. Pretty cool picture. This is Fornebu airfield shortly after the Occupation in 1940.

What is unique about this pic?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2014)

No bacon?
Or the inclusion of that French(?) aircraft, left of centre on the diagonal runway?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe that there is a Junkers G 38 and a Ju 90...or...or...oh I don't know

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Maybe that there is a Junkers G 38 and a Ju 90...or...or...oh I don't know



You got it Captain!! The aircraft that Terry was choosing is a Junkers G.38. Two were built, one was destroyed in a prewar crash (crew survived) and the one at Fornebu was destroyed on the ground at Athens by an RAF attack in 1941. So this pic shows the only example around at that time.

.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2014)

A P-47 flown by Lt. Richard Sulzbach of the 364th Fighter Squadron, 350th Fighter Group, 12th Air Force on April 1,1945. Lt. Sulzbach had a little run-in with some trees while on a strafing run over Italy. He was able to fly the plane 120 miles back to base and land safely. It's a real testament to how tough the P-47 was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeezuz!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet! I actually have a 1/72 scale resin kit of the G 38. It's like a ridiculous 20 lbs of resin.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2014)

The P-47s were a tough bird, that's for sure.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2014)

They sure were! I'll post a pic of one destroyed by one of its own bombs - and the pilot survived !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2014)

I read from a restoration team that it's a pain in the a** to work on though. I guess the lack of access panels added to it's rigid construction.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2014)

top shots! 
The Jug can take some serious punishment....


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi,

I've had this original print in my collection for about 20 years, one of my favorite photos, has the date 15/4/44 and 'SECRET" on the back...... here's some of the detail.......

455 RAAF Beaufighters attacking a minesweeper, part of a german convoy.........










In the AWM there's a a german ship's mast lamp taken out if the wing root of one of 455s Beaufighters!

cheers,

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2014)

B26 40-1426 of 22nd Bomb Group USAAF, shot down 2 May 1942. Kiriwina. The co-pilot killed in the crash Sqn Ldr CR Bob Gurney was CO of 33 Sqn RAAF, Gurney Airport at Alotau is named after him.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2014)

Bombs from Bristol Blenheim Mark IVs of No. 270 Wing RAF explode among Junkers Ju 52s parked on the landing ground at El Magrun, Libya, in the afternoon of 22 December 1941. Blenheims, from Nos, 14 and 84 Squadrons RAF and the Lorraine Squadron of the Free French Air Force, made a series of attacks on El Magrun on 21-22 December, which was being used extensively by the Luftwaffe to provide air support for their retiring ground forces during operation CRUSADER.
.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)

Excellent photos guys! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2014)

Great stuff chaps. A nice, tight, bombing pattern in that last pic.

Lt. Karl Hallberg, 368th FG, landed this P-47 with a bomb still 'hung up', at Asche, Belgium, on 31st December, 1944. The bomb fell off and exploded, with the results shown. Hallberg escaped with only light injuries !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

Typhoons undergoing maintenance and repair at Melsbroek (B-58 ), near Brussels, 10 September 1944. An aircraft from No 247 Squadron (foreground) and a No 181 Squadron machine are parked in front of an elaborately camouflaged hangar at the former Luftwaffe bomber base. The Germans had gone to great lengths to disguise the airfield, fabricating fake houses, shops and even a chateau, all of which had failed to protect it from air attack.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

NJACO, that picture could become the inspiration for a cool diorama!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2014)

U.S. Army DUKW unloading a "Liberty Ship". This is another one of the reasons the allies were victorious. We had better logistics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPa_KyimFOk_

USS Yorktown?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

This one is for Steve.....


Two paratroopers, most probably pertaining to the 507th PIR, 82nd Airborne Division, meet with GIs of 90th Inf. Div. "Tough 'Ombres", preparing to relieve the "All American" troopers. Cretteville-Baupte Sector, Utah Beach, Normandy, France. 20 June 1944.

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff chaps. A nice, tight, bombing pattern in that last pic.
> 
> Lt. Karl Hallberg, 368th FG, landed this P-47 with a bomb still 'hung up', at Asche, Belgium, on 31st December, 1944. The bomb fell off and exploded, with the results shown. Hallberg escaped with only light injuries !!



Code, type old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

U/S and knackered, old chap !


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a chart. But what the heck.

US draft induction centers 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> USS Yorktown?


My first posting I believe - I thought i had seen most WWII carrier footage, enjoyed the link, thanks Lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6rCK_tFH2E_


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2014)

Is that Jan, second from the left, third row ?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

A bazooka verses a Panther. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, that bazooka photo is a great action one... not seen it until now, but it maybe a setup for the cameraman, looks like the nearside track is already off?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

I imagine that was staged for the camera.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree guys. But still kewl!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cool. Wish I was the guy shooting it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> This one is for Steve.....
> 
> 
> Two paratroopers, most probably pertaining to the 507th PIR, 82nd Airborne Division, meet with GIs of 90th Inf. Div. "Tough 'Ombres", preparing to relieve the "All American" troopers. Cretteville-Baupte Sector, Utah Beach, Normandy, France. 20 June 1944.
> ...



Thanks Chris!

This one is really for my Dad, the REAL Tough 'Ombre!

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2014)

‘Hoch soll er leben ...’ (‘For he’s a jolly good fellow’), celebrating Major Adolf Galland’s fortieth victory, 25 September 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice one. Notice the Geschwader 'hack' n the background, looks like a Me108.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Panther main gun is depressed all the way down. A giveaway that the tank was unmanned and probably already damaged.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2014)

P-47D Thunderbolt and B-25 Mitchell aircraft of the US Army 15th Air Wing lined up for an inspection at Bellows Field, Oahu, US Territory of Hawaii, 1944-1945


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice one. Notice the Geschwader 'hack' n the background, looks like a Me108.



I think you are right Terry. I didn't even see it until I read your post and went back and looked. I need to be more observant.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> The Panther main gun is depressed all the way down. A giveaway that the tank was unmanned and probably already damaged.



I saw that too. Kinda like down-ward .50s on a B-17.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice one. Notice the Geschwader 'hack' n the background, looks like a Me108.



Wow, you have some eyes Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> P-47D Thunderbolt and B-25 Mitchell aircraft of the US Army 15th Air Wing lined up for an inspection at Bellows Field, Oahu, US Territory of Hawaii, 1944-1945
> 
> View attachment 252617


 Great photo.
Can't help thinking "Hey, where do you want the runway?"
"Oh, stick it between that wood and the hill there, with that cliff at the end." !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2014)

Time for another Jeep, eh? 






USS Anzio (earlier USS Coral Sea) CVE-57, rolling in heavy seas. The severe list also happened during tight turns while at full speed. According to LCDR Sharer, the Anzio once lost three unsecured planes overboard when GQ was sounded and the carrier began to turn into the wind....


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 22, 2014)

Wrecked German Heinkel He 111 on a landing field in Egypt, circa 1942. Note the wrecked Messerschmitt Bf 109FG and the RAF Hawker Hurricane Mk.II.

I'd like the panel with the artwork from the He111 on my wall!


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Getting ready for the night...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2014)

June 1942- Tank in action at Fort Knox,Kentucky.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2014)

Great pics gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2014)

Were those two pictures taken at the same site? They sure look it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2014)

My Uncle, first on left, middle row, and the rest of his bunk mates is Stalag Luft III (VIIIB) taken sometime in 1944. Uncle Clair was a flight engineer in 78 Squadron RAF flying Halifax IIs when he was shot down on the night of Aug30/31 1943.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Epic photo's gents.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Agreed! Top stuff...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone know what unit that badge is from?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Which badge Jim?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2014)

On the desert He-111. Looks almost familiar...a mod of an existing badge?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I saw that too. Kinda like down-ward .50s on a B-17.....



Wouldn't that be up-ward pointing?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> My Uncle, first on left, middle row, and the rest of his bunk mates is Stalag Luft III (VIIIB) taken sometime in 1944. Uncle Clair was a flight engineer in 78 Squadron RAF flying Halifax IIs when he was shot down on the night of Aug30/31 1943.
> Jeff



That was taken at a stalag? The Germans would take a photo like that?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Iranian women watch an Allied supply convoy halted somewhere on the Persian Corridor. 1943


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I see an ankle there, woohoo...

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 23, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> That was taken at a stalag? The Germans would take a photo like that?



Why not? here's another one from the same stalag........... germans were kamera krazy and still are!






cheers,

-John


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2014)

Fairey Battles attacking a German column in 1940.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Why not? here's another one from the same stalag........... germans were kamera krazy and still are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









John, I'm not doubting the info you have with the photos, but there are three glaring things which indicate that both photos were probably not taken at any Stalag.
1) All personnel shown are in _complete_ 'Service' dress uniform, including ties, full rank and associated aircrew insignia (not normally worn on operations), and looking clean and tidy, with polished shoes etc.
2) They all look well nourished, healthy, and are smiling.
3) The hut in the background has brick-built 'foundations', without visible access to the void between floor and ground, and lack the exterior black-out shutters on the windows, closed and locked after evening 'Appel'. Huts in all German PoW camps were raised above ground, on brick or stone 'pillars', in order for the 'Ferrets' to be able to inspect the void for any signs of tunneling or other escape activity.

It's more likely that these photos were from an OTU course, or at a Squadron base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> John, I'm not doubting the info you have with the photos, but there are three glaring things which indicate that both photos were probably not taken at any Stalag.
> 1) All personnel shown are in _complete_ 'Service' dress uniform, including ties, full rank and associated aircrew insignia (not normally worn on operations), and looking clean and tidy, with polished shoes etc.
> 2) They all look well nourished, healthy, and are smiling.
> 3) The hut in the background has brick-built 'foundations', without visible access to the void between floor and ground, and lack the exterior black-out shutters on the windows, closed and locked after evening 'Appel'. Huts in all German PoW camps were raised above ground, on brick or stone 'pillars', in order for the 'Ferrets' to be able to inspect the void for any signs of tunneling or other escape activity.
> ...




While I cannot speak specifically to John's photo I can tell you on the back of mine my Uncle addressed the picture post card to my grandmother

From> Sgt C A Hunt
27034
Stalag Luft III (VIIIB)
Deutschland


It is stamped on the back with the following in German ( perhaps someone can translate )

Fotoaufnahme geneh(cant make out the rest)
Dieser Prufvermerk gilt nicht fur
schriftliche Mitteilungen
Stalag VIII B

It also is post marked with what appears to say

Gepruft 88

I can also tell you that since I first posted my photo, I have been contacted by another visitor to this site who recognized the picture as his father is also in it. This other poster lives about 35 kms from me and has not only a copy of the picture but also his father's diary from his time spent at the camp. Small world.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2014)

Hitler's last day ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Fairey Battles attacking a German column in 1940.[/ATTACH]



Warms my heart to see that they at least got some licks in before the slaughter began.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 24, 2014)

Google translates as:

Photo Shoot approved
This certification mark shall not apply to
written communications
Stalag VIII B

another photo





ww.buckdenpike.co.uk/stalag8b.html

Airframes, maybe it is not a barracks hut but an admin hut.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

I stand corrected!
It could well be a hut in the Kommandantur, which would make sense, and the last photo posted does show some 'forced' smiles, and, particularly with the Polish airman, third from right, front row, deliberate non-cooperation, in the form of a scowl.
I had heard about some of the early propaganda photographs, intended to show 'how well' PoW's were treated, when those without certain items of uniform were issued them, just for the photos, but this is the first I've seen.
Thanks for posting, the explanation, and apologies for my doubts.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2014)

Appears all 3 pics are all from the same place - ladder on wall, same foundation, etc.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 24, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Appears all 3 pics are all from the same place - ladder on wall, same foundation, etc.



Yes, Stalag VIII.


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 24, 2014)

No problem Airframes,

here's where my photo came from, a very interesting sight........

Prisoners of War, A E Adams, Stalag VIII B, Stalag Luft III, Belaria, Stalag III A, PoW

(nobody in any of the photos are really putting on a smile)

cheers,

-John


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 24, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Hitler's last day ...



That photo would be great for a caption competition

"See mein Furer, everything's fine up here, it's just a little renovation around the bunker entrance"

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hannes Trautloft and his men of IV./JG 132 before the invasion of Poland, 1939. Bf 109E-1 Nr 4072 carries interesting red and white markings on fuselage and spinner.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2014)

U.S. First Army at Remagen Bridge four hours before it collapsed into the Rhine. Note - other bridges were up by then and the loss of this bridge was not a setback.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

good stuff fellas.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)

The crew of B-29 Superfortress 42-24598 "Waddy's Wagon", 20th Air Force, 73rd Bomb Wing, 497th Bomb Group, 869th Bomb Squadron, the fifth B-29 to take off on the first Tokyo mission from Saipan on November 24, 1944, and first to land back at Isley Field after bombing the target. Crew members, posing here to duplicate their caricatures on the plane.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

North Field on Tinian. World's biggest bomber airfield. Is it still that...?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2014)

Unknown Wellington of an unknown OTU with a family friend third from left. These fellas would eventually join 429 Squadron RCAF together and fly 23 missions in Halifaxes.
From left to right

Bob Watson(the Skipper), John Tasuir, Norm Gillen, Bill Dion, Bill Ogilve and John McHugh. They are all gone now with Norm passing away in 2012.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Another angle for you matey....






Unfortunately, all were killed when "Waddy's Wagon" was shot down attempting to guide a crippled B-29 back to safety during a mission against the Nakajima aircraft factory in Musashino, Japan on January 9, 1945


----------



## v2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Polish Campaign. Last minute instructions by telephone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

A Swedish volunteer somewhere in northern Finland, protects himself from the sub-zero arctic cold with a mask over his face on February 20, 1940, while on duty against the Russian Invaders.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2014)

Frozen. Finland. December, 1939


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

That is amazing.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2014)

v2 said:


> Hannes Trautloft and his men of IV./JG 132 before the invasion of Poland, 1939. Bf 109E-1 Nr 4072 carries interesting red and white markings on fuselage and spinner.










v2 said:


> Polish Campaign. Last minute instructions by telephone.








Same aircraft/pic series?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Another angle for you matey....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord... Reminds me of the picture of Guy Gibson's smiling damn buster crew de-planing with the caption "...none would survive the war." Absolutely haunting.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Speaking of B29's. No other country on earth had the industrial, technical and scientific capacity to build three types of heavy bombers at the same time.

We wasted more by mistake than others produced on purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2014)

Totally agree and was actually thinking that earlier today while looking at a similar photo. Weird.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

Some striking pics guys, quite possible the 2 109 pics could be the same aircraft Chris?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2014)

Portrait of the 'artist' fresh from jail ... 1924


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

What on earth inspired to that 'thing' under his nose?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2014)

Draws your attention to his mouth ..... facial 'trim' like chrome on cars in the '50s ... 

Met an old Estonian guy through my in-laws years ago .... claimed he (and his unit) were rescued _by the Americans_ from Berlin in the final days, escorted out and taken POW.

He had massive eyebrows and they were 'shaped' (waxed, maybe) and they met in the centre of his face, above his nose. I concluded that his intention was to compel you to look him in the eyes - _all the time_.

Later, I met another Esto - he was a Jesuit (very unusual, it's mostly a Lutheran/Protestant country). He chose_ that path after_ the war, he had served in a Baltic SS unit after Narva until the end.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2014)

"...We wasted more by mistake than others produced on purpose."



Having the _luxury_ of Option 1, Option 2 .... etc. isn't waste, IMO, , it's good fortune, wealth, foresight, good planning ...... and _timing_. 

This particular thread is fascinating because it covers a swatch of history (1924 - 1945 approx.) and you can see similar patterns of behavior occurring that on the surface might be disconnected - but we know now of course that events were being swept by a current/currents.

USA and FDR weathered the great depression and emerged 're-built' (Tennessee Valley Authority, Hoover Dam, Rural Electrification Act, etc.). This while the country was hugely isolationist. If Pearl Harbor had occurred on June 7, 1939 instead of December 7, 1941, FDR and America would not been able to '_waste_' anything, would have had far fewer options, and would have suffered greater losses all around, IMO. 

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Some striking pics guys, quite possible the 2 109 pics could be the same aircraft Chris?



I think so. The quality of the shots and of course subject matter are very similar.



michaelmaltby said:


> Portrait of the 'artist' fresh from jail ... 1924



and 10 years later.....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

A handful of people attending I see....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2014)

Must have been hell at the porta-potties!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2014)

..... are you talkin' to me ....?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2014)

"I'm a little teapot, short and stout...."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

...and now a pic at the port-a-potties!


----------



## Glider (Jan 26, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Speaking of B29's. No other country on earth had the industrial, technical and scientific capacity to build three types of heavy bombers at the same time.
> 
> We wasted more by mistake than others produced on purpose.
> 
> View attachment 252850



Lancaster, Halifax and Sterling.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Glider said:


> Lancaster, Halifax and Sterling.



And what exactly production tallies did they entail? Aside from the Lanc, the other two were nothing.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2014)

11th bomb group, in the SW Pacific. Even if this crew as individuals survived the war, time has kept it appointments. Many in this picture have simply expired from old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 27, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> And what exactly production tallies did they entail? Aside from the Lanc, the other two were nothing.



The Halifax was far from a nothing, the Sterling was less but the statement was _Speaking of B29's. No other country on earth had the industrial, technical and scientific capacity to build three types of heavy bombers at the same time_ clearly the UK did have the three factors and built three types of Heavy Bomber. If you were to consider the difference in economic might between the UK and the USA I think we more than pulled our weight.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Aside from the Lanc, none of the other two achieved nothing.

Care to comment on the 18000 B24's that were produced?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2014)

You want to see industrial might? This factory in Sydney is one of the reasons the RAAF singlehandedly won the air war in the Pacific! 
True story..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh I believe it! That and a corp of kitted-out kangaroos and a few killer koalas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh I believe it! That and a corp of kitted-out kangaroos and a few killer koalas!


 
Drop Bears mate...Drop Bears...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2014)

Practice makes perfect ... Spain, 1939


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gentlemen,

If you're gonna compare sizes, you could always compare amount of bombs dropped by each type....Lancaster could carry the heaviest load (22.000 lbs) with the B-29 later reaching 20.000 lbs. etc., etc...


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 27, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> ..... are you talkin' to me ....?



Looks like President Putin's grandfather...same angry look too lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2014)

U.S. cruisers firing on Japanese ships during the Battle of Surigao Strait, 25 October 1944. The photo was taken from USS Columbia (CL-56), which was the last in a line of the following cruisers: USS Louisville (CA-28.), USS Portland (CA-33), USS Minneapolis (CA-36), USS Denver (CL-58.), and Columbia.


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 27, 2014)

I have always pitted the Lanc's bomb load against the B-17 and B-24.

Then there's the fantastic Mossie, they should have stopped making all four engined bombers in the UK and only built the Mosquito, just think of the lower aircraft/crew losses and greater amount of bombs on target............ but then the greenies would have been up-in-arms about the loss of trees






Just a lovely aircraft!

-John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Aside from the Lanc, none of the other two achieved nothing.
> 
> Care to comment on the 18000 B24's that were produced?




Well, the double negative would indicate both the Halifax and Stirling achieved a lot.


Yes I would care to comment on 18,000 B-24s. That's a lot of B-24's.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2014)

"Heres Howe" leaves Rabaul on Nov 2nd 1943. A few weeks later, this same plane was shot down by friendly fire with the loss of the whole crew.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Well, the double negative would indicate both the Halifax and Stirling achieved a lot.
> 
> 
> Yes I would care to comment on 18,000 B-24s. That's a lot of B-24's.
> ...



Perhaps its the natural smart a** in me, but that was funny.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2014)

RAF Women's Auxillary making maps. 1943

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2014)

Victory Lap .... Birchensgarden. May 1945

Sorry Njaco, , I hadn't seen your "On the Deck" post, my source was/is:

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-the-fall-of-nazi-germany/100166/

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2014)

Now that is a really cool photo Mr. Maltby.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2014)

Grab that from my "On the Deck" thread, did we?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Perhaps its the natural smart a** in me, but that was funny.



Noooo, reeaaallllyyyyy, you....an smartass, who would have thought that!? I'm, I'm....I'm stunned!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2014)

Australian built Beaufighter over Melbourne.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2014)

Allied POWs, slaves, liberated in Japan, 1945


----------



## N4521U (Jan 28, 2014)

Too bad the old furry lipped fart couldn't see the Jug fly over his cabin!


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 28, 2014)

Another Mossie, this time RAAF in the pacific......

Mosquito FB.Mk.VI (A52-526) No. 1 Squadron RAAF, photographed at Pitoe Strip, Morotai Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Battle of the Sibuyan Sea, 24 October 1944

A Japanese battleship (at left--either Yamato or Musashi) and other warships maneuver while under attack by U.S. carrier planes in the Sibuyan Sea. Ship in lower left and the two at the extreme right are heavy cruisers.

Note the wakes left by the maneuvering ships.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Another Mossie, this time RAAF in the pacific......Mosquito FB.Mk.VI (A52-526) No. 1 Squadron RAAF, photographed at Pitoe Strip, Morotai Island.



I also see a Spitfire and a P40.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Workers put the finishing touches on just completed P-51s at Inglewood, California in 1942.

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2014)

Moscow railway station, May 1945


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2014)

General George S. Patton’s dog on the day of Patton’s death on December 21st, 1945.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2014)

Sad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Jan 29, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Workers put the finishing touches on just completed P-51s at Inglewood, California in 1942.
> 
> View attachment 253033



Four cannon NA-91s Mustang IAs from the British order, aka P-51, original designation F-6A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2014)

First day _back_ at school, June 1945, American zone, BERLIN


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2014)

Ju-87 Stukas attacking bridges at Novgorod, Russia.

.


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 29, 2014)

No problem, this one should pass......... 

Mustang Mk.IVa, 3 Sqn RAAF, CV-P, KH716, Pilot: S/Ldr Murray Nash, Fano early 1945.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Try to keep it one picture so things dont get cluttered. It also helps if some commentary can be done for a picture, if you know any.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Briefing photo for the FW assembly plant at Breman. 486th BG for Sept 26th, 1944. Photo taken on June 13 1943. This was mission #82 for the group.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Always worth a looking in on the one, some great pics guys.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2014)

Soviets marching into North Korea, September, 1945


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2014)

The soldier on the left with the drum clip looks like he is about 14 years old.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2014)

RAAF Wirraway sits amongst destroyed enemy aircraft on an airfield in New Guinea.


----------



## Glider (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The soldier on the left with the drum clip looks like he is about 14 years old.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Your right and I couldn't help compare him to the guy at the front who looks old enough to be his Father


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

He probably was 14.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Heinkel 163 Salamanders underground factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

Man, I have had dreams of discovering a room like that.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I have had dreams of discovering a room like that.



The slave laborers who built the cave and tunnel works had nightmares about it too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

No doubt, but not the angle I was thinking of.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2014)

Inflatable rubber Sherman tank being set up to fool spies during the build-up to D-Day.

.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 31, 2014)

My turn to add a photo.

B-17G Flying Fortresses of the 96th Bomb Squadron are joined by a damaged P-38J Lightning fighter on the return from a mission to Ploesti, Romania, 10 Jun 1944. Note the feathered engine on the P-38 with oil stains covering the engine cowling.






238069 'Big Widget' Assigned 25 Jan 44. MIA Odertal 22 Aug 44 on its 67th mission. Attacked by fighters, plan exploded. Crashed near Sarvar. Charles Duncan crew, Bogie, Clark, Cazier, VanDenplas, Levine, Rodriques, Wentzel, Tomasik, Willett. Tomasik, Willett KIA, rest POW. Aircraft Assigned

Many more photos, World War II Pictures and WWII planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a great pic!


----------



## v2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ju-87 over Poland ( 1939 )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with VB! Great pic!


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 31, 2014)

v2 said:


> Ju-87 over Poland ( 1939 )



I'd love to be with a squadron of Hurricanes or Spitfires about 1000ft above and behind those Stukas!


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 31, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Australian built Beaufighter over Melbourne.



I'm trying to work out what part of Melbourne the Beaufighter is over but can't get work it out, I worked in Melbourne for many years, are you sure that it's Melbourne.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2014)

Melbourne...Melmaybe....one of the two! 

Rimshot!

Thanks. I'll be here all week folks. Try the veal and remember to tip your waiters and waitress'.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Jan 31, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> I'm trying to work out what part of Melbourne the Beaufighter is over but can't get work it out, I worked in Melbourne for many years, are you sure that it's Melbourne.



Maybe this will help.
1945 aerial photo of Melbourne, The University of Melbourne Library - Map Collection

This photo-map covers the area around Melbourne, Albert Park, Docklands, Port Melbourne, Yarraville, and Williamstown.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 1, 2014)

Milosh said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 1945 aerial photo of Melbourne, The University of Melbourne Library - Map Collection
> 
> This photo-map covers the area around Melbourne, Albert Park, Docklands, Port Melbourne, Yarraville, and Williamstown.



Thanks Milosh,

the Beaufighter photo is not over Melbourne, there's no place like that in the Melbourne dock area with a bridge (there were very few bridges over the Yarra river back then), looks much more like Sydney. (nice to see the CAC and GAF factories with their grass runways at Port Melbourne on the aerial map, my grandpa worked at CAC for many years after he left the RAAF).

cheers,

-John


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hiya John, sorry for the bumsteer mate. I had it listed as over the docklands area.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Milosh (Feb 1, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Thanks Milosh,
> 
> the Beaufighter photo is not over Melbourne, there's no place like that in the Melbourne dock area with a bridge (there were very few bridges over the Yarra river back then), looks much more like Sydney. (nice to see the CAC and GAF factories with their grass runways at Port Melbourne on the aerial map, my grandpa worked at CAC for many years after he left the RAAF).
> 
> ...



John does this look better, City of Sydney Map Collection

Look under Aerial Survey of the City of Sydney, 1949, Main Survey > Aerial#37


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2014)

The US Army 6x6 was known to be able to handle almost everything. But it looks like General Mud got the best of this truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2014)

Excellent photo finds guys, keep'em coming!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2014)

A British soldier examines a row of partially complete Messerschmitt Me 109G fuselages in a hangar at Wunstorf airfield, captured by the 5th Parachute Brigade, 6th Airborne Division, 8 April 1945. The aircraft have been disassembled and their paintwork stripped as part of a refurbishment that was never completed.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 2, 2014)

It's just a cryin shame more aircraft could not have been preserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2014)

It may be an optical illusion, but the canopy on that first 109 looks strange. Like a bubble canopy?


----------



## Milosh (Feb 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> It may be an optical illusion, but the canopy on that first 109 looks strange. Like a bubble canopy?



It is an Erla canopy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> It may be an optical illusion, but the canopy on that first 109 looks strange. Like a bubble canopy?



Chris, it looks to be tipped open to this side. I didn't realize they did that on any of them.

And Milosh has explained it. I should have scrolled down further.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

August 15, 1944 - African American U.S. Army Nurses arrive in Greenock, Scotland. We all know that Black Americans soldiers served in the war. But I didn't know we sent nurses too.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2014)

Building the ALCAN Highway - started March, 1942, opened to Military traffic, October, 1942. Dawson Creek BC to Delta Junction, Alaska


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2014)

Dancers entertain the crewmen on the battleship Tirpitz's afterdeck, while she was moored in a Norwegian fjord, circa 1942-44.
Note camouflage hung on the ship's 380mm (15") gun turrets.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 2, 2014)

tried to delete as per request

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2014)

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> August 15, 1944 - African American U.S. Army Nurses arrive in Greenock, Scotland. We all know that Black Americans soldiers served in the war. But I didn't know we sent nurses too.



Very cool! I had no idea either.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2014)

Building the ALCAN - 1942


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Milosh said:


> Sorry not WW2, but didn't know where else to put this interesting photo.
> 
> View attachment 253324
> 
> ...



This is specifically for WW2.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Supermarine Seafire's on board the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Stalker...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I LOVE this thread!



It's great ain't it!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2014)

Building the ALCAN, 1942


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks a tad cold I'd say....

Great thread indeed lads!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2014)

ALCAN construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 3, 2014)

This ship is f***ed.

A B-25 of the Far East Air Forces 38th Bomb Group roars in over a Japanese destroyer in Ormoc Bay Leyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2014)

Abandoned British army motorcycles at Monce-en-Belin near Le Mans, 13 June 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2014)

Aw man!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2014)

Building the ALCAN, 1942


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Building the Alcan with good old GMC 6x6's. In summer and in winter.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Aw man!



I think that would be AW MAN with tears running down the cheeks!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2014)

Postcard from the ALCAN ..... Dodge 4x4

"..... old GMC 6x6's .." Also 3 Diamond Ts 6x6  Love those trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2014)

Local Aborigines and an Australian serviceman pose on a shot down zero recovered on Melville Island following the 19 Feb 42 raid on Darwin. The pilot, Hajime Toyoshima, was the first enemy POW captured on Australian soil in WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 4, 2014)

451 (RAAF) Squadron Spitfire MkIXs at El Daba 1943...... 






I have this April 1943 RAF booklet "Bag the Hun", it was made to help british pilots combat the FW190, on the back cover penned in ink is "OC 451 (RAAF) Sqdn ME"....... one of the more special items in my collection.






El Daba is a village and rail station about 180 km West of Alexandria by road. RAF El Daba (othewise Desert Landing Ground 105) is a former Royal Air Force military airfield located approximately 4.6 kilometres south-southeast of the village. El Daba was a pre–World War II airfield, one of a number of DLGs created in the Western Desert of Egypt after the Munich Crisis of the late 1930s. During World War II, it was used as a military airfield by the British Royal Air Force and the United States Army Air Forces during the North African Campaign against Axis forces, and by the Luftwaffe.

cheers,

-John


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 4, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Hiya John, sorry for the bumsteer mate. I had it listed as over the docklands area.



No worries mate!....... 'bumsteer'....... sounds 1940s american to me cobber


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2014)

The Royal Air Force playing football in France: the 'Air Components' scoring their first goal in a match against the 'Advance Air Striking Force'.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2014)

This B25 lost its nose to flak and made it back to base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

Dang, that had to be one hack of a wind tunnel inside!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably made flying it a bit more difficult.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope the bombardier wasn't at his station.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2014)

Njaco said:


> The Royal Air Force playing football in France: the 'Air Components' scoring their first goal in a match against the 'Advance Air Striking Force'.
> 
> .
> View attachment 253413


I don't think that was a fair score, the goalie was distracted by the tear right above the goal-box...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure if the B-25 did make it home. I've been searching for information and/or photos and there's 'no joy'


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2014)

The Hawker Typhoon's devastating rocket armament was effective against tanks, gun emplacements, buildings and railways. Coastal shipping was another target, including this unfortunate tug caught in the Scheldt estuary in September 1944. In this case the shell splashes from the aircraft's four 20mm cannon assist the pilot in correcting his aim before unleashing a salvo of RPs.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2014)

B25 in Italy March 1944.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, that had to be a heck of a thing to see.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Postcard from the ALCAN ..... Dodge 4x4
> 
> "..... old GMC 6x6's .." Also 3 Diamond Ts 6x6  Love those trucks.



Might be just me and you left who still refer to it as the ALCAN Mr. Maltby, seeing as probably 90% or so is in Canada.
A 109 in a wind tunnel...







Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2014)

Australian troops crossing the Kumusi River, New Guinea.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2014)

October 5, 1939 - A victory parade of tanks before Hitler in conquered Warsaw.

.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2014)

PBY Catalina on patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dukesman (Feb 6, 2014)

Great thread indeed. I just found this and went through every page. The photo of Patton's dog was just...wow.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 6, 2014)

Mustangs must have been pretty strong too.............

P-51 Mustang 353rd Fighter Group. England, January 1945.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 6, 2014)

Now There is a battle damaged build idea!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2014)

A target tug Vengeance roars low over the tarmac area of No.7OTU (B-24), Tocumwal, Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 7, 2014)

Interesting. Does anyone know what the Ariel's are for on the side of the nearest B24, I don't recognise them.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2014)

Just thinking the same. Similar to some equipment used by 100 Group, RAF, but I doubt an OTU would have such stuff. Unless it's part of sea search equipment maybe ?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe they were part of an air nav system that came into being in 1945. As Japanese air strength in the SW Pacific was wiped out by 1945, allied radio beacons were installed on the many airfields the allies had in their posession, to help with air navigation

I saw similar antenna's on the C47's that were in the book "The Thirsty 13th".


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Mustangs must have been pretty strong too.............
> 
> P-51 Mustang 353rd Fighter Group. England, January 1945.



Almost looks like prop damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe the lower antennae is part of the IFF system whilst the top one is part of the ASV radar system. Its probable the aircraft had already seen operational service as had the B-24 "31" behind with its bomb tally.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2014)

Aerial photograph taken from the observers position on a Bristol Beaufighter during an attack on an enemy convoy off Scheveningen, Holland, by 36 aircraft of the North Coates Strike Wing. Beaufighters can be seen attacking the convoy's escort vessels with rocket projectiles and cannon fire. This attack was the first occasion on which 60-lb solid-shot RPs were used against shipping.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 7, 2014)

The German crews must have been wondering what happened to the fighter cover. You can easily see the coast in the photo and the weather is clear.

Can I also thank everyone for their observations on the B24 photo.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2014)

Just thought I would throw this one back in see if anything is more obvious.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2014)

You're right. That looks like a prop just grazed it with the vertical, evened marks.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flight Lieutenant W H Pentland, of No 417 Squadron, Royal Canadian Air Force, awaiting start up in his Supermarine Spitfire. Royal Canadian Air Force in Tunisia, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Aerial photograph taken from the observers position on a Bristol Beaufighter.



I call it the Dance of Death

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 8, 2014)

P-47 Thunderbolt, 352FG in England...............







Looks like he named his guns after friends or family


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 8, 2014)

Flt Lt Htin Yain Lao was a Burmese RAFVR pilot on 257 (Burma) sqn. was the only Burmese airman in Europe. He was killed when his aircraft crashed in a snowstorm returning from an Op on 20 Jan '45.






Photo and info from Key Aero aviation forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a reminder for everyone. This thread is for pictures of the WW2 years, from 1935 to 1947.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2014)

B25's on Tarawa Atoll. Looks like the "H" model with the 75mm cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2014)

I think that Myth Busters did a spot on the prop dicing a plane. And seriously, who can have too much Kari Byron? Am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2014)

RAAF beaufighter attack on (I think) Malahang airstrip, New Guinea.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2014)

The model built for briefing the crews of No. 140 Wing, No. 2 Group, involved in the attack on the Gestapo Headquarters in Jutland, Denmark, housed in halls of residence at Aarhus University (arrowed), on 31 October 1944.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent pics, especially yours Andy, nice shot of a Nakajima built Zero on the airfield!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2014)

> Can I also thank everyone for their observations on the B24 photo.



Just a little bit more on the B-24 photo; I think, like wot Syscom stated, the aerial was LORAN which was fitted to a number of the RAAF B-24s, including 12 of the first 14 Aussie B-24s delivered. Also fitted with Norden bombsights, these 12 B-24s went to 24 Squadron, the first operational RAAF B-24 squadron. B-24J A72-31 in the photo first went to 24 Sqn (hence the ops markings visible on '-31's nose) before going to 7 OTU at Tocumwal, which was set up in February 1944 to receive the B-24s as the RAAF's heavy conversion unit. From the end of May 1944 it got its first B-24s and initially had six B-24s, two Vengeances and a single Airspeed Oxford. 7 OTU was to be the largest operator of RAAF Liberators; its aircraft can be distinguished by the yellow and black last digits of each aircraft's RAAF serial on their noses. Sadly, 200 of the RAAF's 287 Liberators were reduced to aluminium ingots at Tocumwal and Archerfield post war.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Aircraft from 5.OTU Sqn. At Boundary Bay, B.C. Canada '45. I was unaware we had these aircraft in Canada....






Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Great pic George, and the first I've seen of the Canadian-based OTU Mitchells. The Mitchell (Grumpy) that was based at Duxford until 2009, when it went to the USA, was one of these, a MkII.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 9, 2014)

Teaching young Luftwaffe pilots how to get through a B-24s defensive firepower............ looking closer it seems almost nobody is paying attention, there's probably an aircraft flying past!






Looks like they forgot to mark the ball turret's arc of fire.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2014)

A travelling photographic exhibition displaying photographs taken by the Army Film and Photographic Unit (AFPU), 19 February 1943. Copies could also be purchased.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

That's so cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great pic George, and the first I've seen of the Canadian-based OTU Mitchells. The Mitchell (Grumpy) that was based at Duxford until 2009, when it went to the USA, was one of these, a MkII.



Any thoughts as to whether this would be a late D or a G model?

Geo


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2014)

This 15th AF B24 is not going to return back to base.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Geo, Grumpy was built as a B-25D; the RAF designated both the B-25C and 'D the Mitchell II. The next RAF variant was the Mitchell III or the B-25J. The Mitchells in the 5 OTU image are interesting as they are B-25Ds (Mitchell IIs), but they have the waist guns and improved visibility rear gunner's station of the later B-25H and J, but with the turret aft of the wing box as in the C and D models.

5 OTU was established in 1944 to train RAF pilots on the B-24, but also had B-25s, the predominant B-24 model being the Liberator VI or B-24J.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Grant. That's what was throwing me for a loop. A nightmare to model, methinks.

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, got me scratching my head too. The RAAF also had B-25Ds similarly configured.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep, it's a pain to try to model. I'd considered 'back dating' a B-25J kit to a Mitchell II with the tail gun and waist gun positions, but it can't be done easily, as the waist windows were parallel on the 'D', unlike the 'J', which had staggered waist windows. Also, the tail gun position, although 'raised' like the later 'J', is slightly different. Probably easier to convert a C/D kit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2014)

All of the crew perished shortly after the photo was taken, Irving S Wacker, Daniel W Keasley, William F O’Brien, Robert A Leffler, Franklin N Anderson, Herbert A Pritchard, Jerry A Giuliano, Marion J Spagnolo, Michael A Soltesz, Jerome F Beshoner....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2014)

No.7OTU RAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2014)

Montreal-built Valentine tanks ready for shipment to the USSR. November, 1941


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2014)

RAF night fighter pilots , joined by squadron dog Kim, 1941.

Night fighter pilots of No. 85 Squadron RAF, wait in the crew room at Debden, Essex. They are wearing goggles to adjust their eyes for night flying. Joining them is squadron dog Kim, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 10, 2014)

F6F Hellcat cooking on the deck of a carrier............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2014)

> Also, the tail gun position, although 'raised' like the later 'J', is slightly different. Probably easier to convert a C/D kit!



You might have to use both a D and a J kit; D fuselage so you can use the original mid upper turret position and cut out the holes for the waist guns and graft the J kit's tail gun position on. Not impossible, but I guess you'll have to be pretty handy with the kraft knife! If anyone can do it, Terry... 

Nice pic of 7 OTU, Wildcat; that's a pretty common official snap and was taken as one of a series from the top of the wing of Liberator A72-76. That one was from the starboard wing and the follow on image usually published along with it was taken from '76's port wing, with her nose in the foreground. A72-43 is also visible in her entirety. The official caption reads "Crews are assembling for final instructions from their commanding officer [Grp Capt A.A. Barlow] and flying instructor before taking off on a training flight."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2014)

Man, that is not a place to be!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2014)

Some of the close-to 800 Montreal-built Noorduyn Norseman delivered to the USAAF. Glen Miller disappeared in a Norseman and Canadian ace Buzz Beurling crashed in Rome ferrying a Norseman to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice! I've always loved the look of the Norseman.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2014)

Norseman assigned to an Air Commando unit in the Philippines, 1944. The unit went on to duties in Japan in 1945


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Venus, the bulldog mascot of the HMS Vansittart, at the wheel, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2014)

A South African Squadron of Douglas Boston aircraft returns from a sortie to the Mareth Line in North Africa while another squadron is briefed in the foreground.

.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 11, 2014)

Boresighting a Spitfire's guns...........






The armourers fit a small periscope into the breech of the gun, they then look down through the barrel to the targets set up at the hangar.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2014)

What was the sighting distance?
Was ther more than a single bullseye?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2014)

Building PBY Cansos in Montreal, 1943


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2014)

great pics guys.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2014)

Panzerjager troops of a Grenadier regiment man a Pak 37mm anti-tank gun during an assault along a road on the Eastern Front. In the distance a vehicle is burning fiercely.

.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 12, 2014)

N4521U said:


> What was the sighting distance?
> Was ther more than a single bullseye?



Not sure of all that but it looks like they set the targets at a set distance from the aircraft and each gun has it's own target to be set up on. It looks like a fairly early Spitfire as it has eight .303 Brownings and no 20mm cannon. (also a single radiator and oil cooler under the wings).

Notice the plumbob under tha centre of the aircraft and (maybe) the pilot with his Irvine jacket sitting on the wing watching over things.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 12, 2014)

Another factory photo...... Sunderlands..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> Not sure of all that but it looks like they set the targets at a set distance from the aircraft and each gun has it's own target to be set up on. It looks like a fairly early Spitfire as it has eight .303 Brownings and no 20mm cannon. (also a single radiator and oil cooler under the wings).
> 
> Notice the plumbob under tha centre of the aircraft and (maybe) the pilot with his Irvine jacket sitting on the wing watching over things.



It's a Spitfire Mk1a of 65 Sqn in early 1940, possibly at Hornchurch in February, when Official and Press photographers did a 'photo shoot'.
At that time, the 'official' harmonization range for guns was 250 yards, although some experienced pilots of rank higher than, say, Flying Officer, had their guns harmonized at shorter ranges, which, eventually, became 'official'.
A bore sight was used on each gun, which was then aligned and adjusted onto the centre of the cross on the target discs on the hangar doors, which were positioned to correspond with the equivalent desired range at the required angle. Note the lower target disc, which would be used for the next outboard gun, or guns, depending on how many discs were used per wing and per pair of guns.
The guns would then be adjusted to give a concentrated spread of fire across the approximate wingspan represented by the positioning of the discs, with the mpi on the centerline between the pairs of discs on either side, representing the fuselage area of the target aircraft, with the area of the 'spread' being set by requirements. This could be by experience or preference, but within the official guidelines of the period and, on average, would concentrate strikes within an area approximately five to fifteen feet across for all eight guns, allowing for convergeance and subsequent 'cross over' spread.
This could allow for a 'hosing' effect, probably the most common, given gunnery skills of the average pilot at that time, or for a concentrated, tight pattern at the convergeance point.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

N4521U said:


> What was the sighting distance?
> Was ther more than a single bullseye?



Bill, I always thought they set them up according to what the pilot wanted as far as distance. But I could be very wrong you see, I have been in the past on occasion. And if I had read Terry's post, you wouldn't have to read this mindless dribble.


----------



## v2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Italian troops dropping back from Stalingrad, December 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn that looks cold.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

That really does!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2014)

Building Curtis Helldivers in Ft. William (Thunder Bay), 1944


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Damn that looks cold.



Looks like New Jersey......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2014)

The dog looks happy enough though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sergeant B Furst of No. 310 (Czechoslovak) Squadron RAF is greeted by the squadron mascot.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

Airframes said:


> The dog looks happy enough though!



Oddly enough, it does.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 12, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Oddly enough, it does.



Maybe the dog is frozen like that! 

or 

Just wait till they run out of food!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2014)

"The Aerodrome of Democracy" .... Brandon, Manitoba, one of Canada's many Commonwealth Air Training Plan bases (1939-45)


----------



## v2 (Feb 13, 2014)

He 177- January 1943


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tomorrow is Valentines day. So here's one for wartime romance.

This GI has married a Scottish girl he met in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2014)

A German 88mm anti-tank gun captured and destroyed by New Zealand troops near El Alamein, 17 July 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2014)

Canadians ... signing up


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It's a Spitfire Mk1a of 65 Sqn in early 1940, possibly at Hornchurch in February, when Official and Press photographers did a 'photo shoot'.
> At that time, the 'official' harmonization range for guns was 250 yards, although some experienced pilots of rank higher than, say, Flying Officer, had their guns harmonized at shorter ranges, which, eventually, became 'official'.
> A bore sight was used on each gun, which was then aligned and adjusted onto the centre of the cross on the target discs on the hangar doors, which were positioned to correspond with the equivalent desired range at the required angle. Note the lower target disc, which would be used for the next outboard gun, or guns, depending on how many discs were used per wing and per pair of guns.
> The guns would then be adjusted to give a concentrated spread of fire across the approximate wingspan represented by the positioning of the discs, with the mpi on the centerline between the pairs of discs on either side, representing the fuselage area of the target aircraft, with the area of the 'spread' being set by requirements. This could be by experience or preference, but within the official guidelines of the period and, on average, would concentrate strikes within an area approximately five to fifteen feet across for all eight guns, allowing for convergeance and subsequent 'cross over' spread.
> This could allow for a 'hosing' effect, probably the most common, given gunnery skills of the average pilot at that time, or for a concentrated, tight pattern at the convergeance point.



Exactly what I was after........ for general knowledge only. Thanks for that.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2014)

A19-11 of 30sqnRAAF heavily damaged during Japanese air raid on Wards airstrip, New Guinea 12 April 1943.


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 14, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> A19-11 of 30sqnRAAF heavily damaged during Japanese air raid on Wards airstrip, New Guinea 12 April 1943.



On April 12, 1943, this Beaufighter (A19-11) was damaged on the ground at Wards Drome, when a Japanese bomb bounced off the rear of the right wing before exploding. Afterwards, this aircraft was used for spare parts, and transfered to 15 ARD for conversion to components on May 30, 1943.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2014)

Norwegians training on Curtis P-36 Hawks at 'Little Norway' in Toronto - Island AP


----------



## Milosh (Feb 14, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Canadians ... signing up



Looks like pay parade. Paper money on the table and an armed guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 14, 2014)

Panther dug in, Berlin 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

They have been a wee bit busy.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2014)

Not a Tiger, or a tank. 
It's a Panther turret pillbox, utilising an early Panther Ausf. D turret. These were constructed using the turret on a box-like structure, which was then sited and dug in at strategic points such as cross roads, bridges, cuttings and other choke points, to act as an anti-tank gun. Note the lack of commander's cupola and hatch, which was not required for the static location.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 14, 2014)

Anti-Submarine Weapons: A Royal Air Force Liberator illuminated by a Leigh Light on the airfield at St Eval.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2014)

That's BRIGHT! 
Excellent material folks, keep it coming!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Infantrymen firing mortars ( holding their ears as they do) after crossing the Rhine, Germany, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Come on you lurkers (you know who you are), post some pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 14, 2014)

Another panther turret. Note the copula laying next to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

Pictured is an Avro Lancaster of No. 1 Group, Bomber Command, silhouetted against flares, smoke and explosions during the attack on Hamburg, Germany, by aircraft of Nos. 1, 5 and 8 Groups on the night of 30 January 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2014)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2014)

Ouch!
It's a KG30 Ju88A-4 - any info on where, when etc, Dominik?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2014)

Aircrew training on Bristol Bollingbrookes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2014)

The one with the mortar team looked like they were all on their mobile phones - but of course they weren't invented then. But the I/C mortar is talking to the FCO by the look of it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Ouch!
> It's a KG30 Ju88A-4 - any info on where, when etc, Dominik?


Terry, there's actually two photos of this crash, here's the other:






The info on this Ju88A-4 is that it was attached to 6./II.KG30, (WkNmr 0881777) 4D+IP and the crew had bailed out successfully near Rovaniemi, Finland as the aircraft was running ran out of fuel due to a navigational error. The Ju88 continued on for a ways, eventually crashing at Jänkisjärvi, Sweden on 28 August 1942.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave. A very neat, pilot-less belly landing, all things considered!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2014)

That's one tough Swedish tree!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

No doubt!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Three sisters: The Rio Hudson (HMS Avenger), the Rio Parana (HMS Biter) and Rio de la Plata (HMS Charger) on the slips at the Sun Shipbuilding Drydock Co., Chester, Pa, USA....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2014)

A hangar full of wrecked German aircraft at Schmarbeck airfield, 20 April 1945. In the foreground are Heinkel He 111 and He 177 bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2014)

These were sent to me by Guttorm a couple of years ago. He also sent me two pieces from this craft. One is a small I.D. tag and the other is a inspection cover. What I can read off of the tag from top to bottom is;

Junkers Flugzeug-und-Motorenwerke AO
Dessau Serie-38862.10/17L
Ziechn.-88.614
F.M. 1239

Between the F.M. and the 1239 there is a soft triangle stamped with what looks like a capitol L directly over a 7. And beneath the Dessau is a sharp triangle with somewhat stickperson with outstretched and somewhat upraised arms. Oh and on the back of the tag Guttorm wrote Ju88 C-2 RIGHT. 57AB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2014)

I really miss that boy, great pics!

The last pic, are those bullet holes in the nose or gun ports?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2014)

HMS Attacker leading HMS Stalker, seen from HMS Battler in a formation lead by HMS Hunter, leaving Naples...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really miss that boy, great pics!
> 
> The last pic, are those bullet holes in the nose or gun ports?



Miss that lad too mate, hopefully he'll return someday....those four are gun ports..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really miss that boy, great pics!
> 
> The last pic, are those bullet holes in the nose or gun ports?



David, I'm not sure, if they are gun ports, it seems that the guns would be in the lap of the pilot but I don't know.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2014)

I do get to chat with him on FB from time to time but have not heard from him for quite some time.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2014)

This B26 is F***ed. End of story.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2014)

HMS Emperor during her Atlantic crossing from New York to the Clyde, carrying a ferry load of Avenger aircraft. Heavy u-boat activity in the Atlantic forced the convoy to make a more northerly track and the ships encountered ice floe and snow.








Harsh weather conditions, crew members in the bow of HMS Emperor, somewhere in the North Sea...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> David, I'm not sure, if they are gun ports, it seems that the guns would be in the lap of the pilot but I don't know.


Note that the gunports are offset to starboard because the pilot is seated to the left side of the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice colour photo of a Spitfire being serviced, pilot's chatting...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

great Pics guys...


----------



## Milosh (Feb 16, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> David, I'm not sure, if they are gun ports, it seems that the guns would be in the lap of the pilot but I don't know.



Aaron another photo with the guns installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 16, 2014)

Great pic folks and seeing many of these makes one realise just how lucky we are these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2014)

Fairey Battle trainer ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Dave and Milosh!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2014)

German prisoners of war paint British markings on a Messerschmitt Bf 110 night fighter in preparation for the aircraft to be flown to England for evaluation, August 1945.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 16, 2014)

Firefly at Namur during the Battle of the Bulge

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Now that's a cool shot of one!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2014)

thank _you_, Aaron 

MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2014)

Imagine arriving by train at Rivers, Manitoba, for training .... from the UK ... in winter


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2014)

Thats the painting that was on the wall of the train station...right?..........right?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2014)

That looks kinda cool even in summer. I guess that's summer.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2014)

An evacuation hospital on the front lines, where wounded soldiers are treated right off the battlefield. Anzio, Italy, 1944.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking again at the ...... "sign painter" ............ above.
There is no doubt in my mind it is a set-up. NO ONE could paint a smooth line with that wire brush he has in his hand!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2014)

Great shot Jan!
Walking wounded, Kokoda track.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Another one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

B-17 named "Whizzer II" Lockheed/Vega B-17F-20-VE Flying Fortress s/n 42-5786 from the 840th BS, 483rd BG, 15th AF, after being hit by anti-aircraft fire over the rail yards of Nis,Yugoslavia in April 1944.
This was the first plane and crew from the 483rd to be lost in combat.Her crew that day, all KIA:
James O. Preston - pilot
Harry L. Johnson - copilot
Gordon G. Lindholm - navigator
Jesse D. Gresham - bombardier
S/Sgt. John C. Toutant - engineer/top turret
S/Sgt. John T. Cieslak - radio operator
Sgt. Harold J. Pierce - gunner
Sgt. Albert H. Cline - gunner
Sgt. Jack Brown,Jr. - gunner
Sgt. James E. Cooper - tail gunner


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2014)

May I post one again?
Saipan Zeros on USS Copahee.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Follow your lead Shinpachi-San..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lucky, your pictures are great, but lets leave it at one per day. If you post all of them, you will run out of material.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Three American soldiers lie dead in the sand on Buna Beach in New Guinea. The photo was taken by George Stock on December 31, 1942, but was not published until September 1943. It was the first image published in World War II that depicted American troops who had died in combat without the bodies being draped, in coffins, or otherwise covered up. It was authorized for publication by President Roosevelt because he was concerned that the American public was growing complacent about the war and its terrible cost on human life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Lucky, your pictures are great, but lets leave it at one per day. If you post all of them, you will run out of material.



I timetravel!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Last one, for now.....pinkypromise!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 17, 2014)

Above, off Diamond Head Hawaii?

Interesting them early US carrier pictures already the crew is in diff color shirts.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2014)

If that's Diamond head, is that Kauai in the background?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool pics Gents, I love that period.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2014)

US Rangers on a troopship in an English port waiting for the signal to sail to the coast of Normandy.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2014)

This showed up on FB and I had not ever seen it before, don't know who took, but a color shot of a Tony is kinda rare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2014)

Now where was a gray over white used?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Atlantic camouflage....

Here's an RAF B-17E for you Bill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2014)

Jan, only one pic a day.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

There's only one pic in each post....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2014)

Wehrmacht Day 1942. For a donation to the WHW , the historic railway coach of Compiegne, in which the Armistice between Germany and defeated France was signed in the summer of 1940, could be viewed. The Berliners showed great interest. 21-31 March 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2014)

A Packard auto factory stops commercial production to begin the mass production of the weapons of war. Hitler and his cronies never understood what productive potential and industrial mobilization meant in "total war".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder how many alive today remember Packard....or DeSoto or Rambler or......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2014)

I remember the Rambler, we owned one growing up


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2014)

Kaiser ... Studebaker ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2014)

Cord...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Feb 19, 2014)

or Hupmobile or Checker or deSoto.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

....or Auburn, Cord, Duesenberg, Packard, Imperial...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2014)

I remember them all


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2014)

The BISMARCK photographed in Grimstadfjord by P/O M F Suckling of No. 1 PRU. May 1941

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2014)

...or Hudson, La Salle, Nash, Franklin or Pierce-Arrow

Here, a GI hitches a ride on a German "Goliath"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2014)

Why am I picturing Slim Pickens riding a nuclear warhead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Njaco said:


> The BISMARCK photographed in Grimstadfjord by P/O M F Suckling of No. 1 PRU. May 1941
> 
> .
> View attachment 254557



Must admit that those Norwegian fjords are a sight for sore eyes and I bl**dy love things!



GrauGeist said:


> ...or Hudson, La Salle, Nash, Franklin or Pierce-Arrow
> 
> Here, a GI hitches a ride on a German "Goliath"
> 
> View attachment 254558





vikingBerserker said:


> Why am I picturing Slim Pickens riding a nuclear warhead?



Have to agree with you there VB!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2014)

lol...when I first saw this years ago, I was wondering if they took the time to be sure it was inert before joy-riding it!

They typically had enough explosives onboard to crack a bunker or lift a T-34 several feet in the air...that would be more than enough to make sure the GI doesn't have kids in the future!


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 19, 2014)

Dauntless dive bomber being armed for a training flight 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2014)

USS Bunker Hill smoldering after terrible fires burn out her aft hanger deck. Many more casualties throughout the ship from smoke inhalation. From two Kamikaze hits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2014)

Good Lord, look at all the different planes in that picture!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wait For Me Daddy...





Story here...'Wait For Me, Daddy' subject revisits spot of iconic WW II photo - British Columbia - CBC News

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2014)

Great pic. 
I believe it was taken at RNAS Stretton, only a few miles from where I live. The M56 Motorway runs right alongside the remains of the airfield, which, until relatively recently, was a Shell research station, and those black hangars (know as Aircraft Sheds in the RN) are still there, as is the building at top right, and can just be seen, behind the banking and trees, from the Motorway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Eeerrrmmmm.....Seafire, Corsair, Barracuda, Wildcat (Martlet) and a Sea Hurricane?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2014)

Terry, I know the photo you're thinking of. This one was taken in New Westminister, B.C., Oct '40.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2014)

Quite an interesting shot, all those different aircraft in one spot.

Was this an evaluation airfield?


----------



## Milosh (Feb 20, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Quite an interesting shot, all those different aircraft in one spot.
> 
> Was this an evaluation airfield?



From Wiki

RNAS Stretton was originally planned as a Royal Air Force night-fighter station to protect Liverpool and Manchester from Luftwaffe air raids during the Second World War. But changes in German tactics meant that the airfield was not required, so it was transferred to the Admiralty on completion; three runways and numerous hangars had been built.

HMS Blackcap was commissioned on 1 June 1942 and forty-one Fleet Air Arm Squadrons were based there for varying periods, some aircraft being flown directly to and from aircraft carriers operating in the Irish Sea and other nearby waters.

Fairey Aviation used two large A1 (aircraft production) hangars on the northeast edge of the airfield for the modification, repair and flight-testing of Barracudas, Fireflies and Fulmars before they were dispatched to their operational squadrons. From 1944 HMS Blackcap was also used as an Aircraft Maintenance Yard, a large hangar complex being constructed to the northwest of the airfield for this activity.

RNAS Stretton today (couldn't find a WW2 photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Terry, I know the photo you're thinking of. This one was taken in New Westminister, B.C., Oct '40.
> 
> Geo



Is it?
Ah, well.It looks _very_ like Stretton though !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2014)

Major apologies Terry. As your comment was posted under mine, I thought you were commenting on it and not Jan's post. Head has been banged on the nearest wall several times.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah, so I'm not going doolally then!


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 20, 2014)

This would be me or maybe one of you guys if we were WW2 GIs






Although I'd really be in a hangar somewhere picking up Revi gunsights and control stick tops!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 20, 2014)

He got a hell of a bargain when he trading in the Luger, but how to carry it all!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Not me.....he's missing the .50!


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Not me.....he's missing the .50!



That's on his private scout car in the background......... this photo reminds me of Kelly's Heros for some reason!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dead US airmen from the USS Bunker Hill. They were overcome by flames and smoke outside their ready room. This could have been anyone from any of the navies in that war. There's price to be paid when ships catch fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2014)

The Prime Minister Winston Churchill looks out from the deck of HMS PRINCE OF WALES as USS AUGUSTA sails away following the Atlantic Conference onboard the vessel with US President Franklin D Roosevelt in August 1941.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2014)

That really is a powerful shot, just like the one of the USS Franklin


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes it is, Viking, and the "P of W" would be on the bottom of the Indian Ocean in 4 months time. Winston must have really felt that loss.

MM


----------



## Milosh (Feb 21, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Yes it is, Viking, and the "P of W" would be on the bottom of the Indian Ocean in 4 months time. Winston must have really felt that loss.
> 
> MM



South China Sea that would be.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2014)

Caption says "Flying Cromwell Tank"






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 21, 2014)

I bet those guys inside were knocked about a bit when that thing landed.


----------



## Glider (Feb 21, 2014)

A much slower but similar demonstration was done with a Mk 1 tank in WW1 in front of the King. The tank went up a mighty slope and basically crashed down the other side. There is a photo of the King talking to the ( I think) four crew after the demonstration. He wasn't told that the rest of the crew were unconscious inside the tank.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2014)

I stand corrected ...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2014)

Searchlights pierce the night sky during an air-raid practice on Gibraltar, 20 November 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2014)

The USS Bunker Hill is burning from a Kamikaze hit. This is one of the classic photo's from any conflict.

The man in the left foreground holding his hands on his helmet provided much information in the book "Dangers Hour".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, that almost looks like a model.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thinking something is up with that tractor driver David. Kinda looks mannequiny.

Geo


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 22, 2014)

Spitfire of 411 RCAF haveing it's D-day stripes painted on.............. shows how rough some of the stripes really were!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 22, 2014)

Lucky, need more info on that Spitfire.

Please.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wish I could mate....can't really see the number on this screen, what is it KA652??


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like a tired MkI (possibly MkII), serial number ? 4562 (Possibly P or R). I've seen the pic somewhere before, taken at a RN training base, but can't remember where or when. I'd need to check the serial to establish what/where/when etc.
Just wondering what the guy on the wing is doing - the fuel tank filler is above and behind him, and, as far as I know, the oil tank filler wasn't in the wing root, and that looks like an oil tanker trailer behind the tractor.
Presumably a posed shot for PR purposes - especially as the ratings are in whatever they call that uniform rig, and not 'working dress' overalls.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Looks like a tired MkI (possibly MkII), serial number ? 4562 (Possibly P or R). I've seen the pic somewhere before, taken at a RN training base, but can't remember where or when. I'd need to check the serial to establish what/where/when etc.
> Just wondering what the guy on the wing is doing - the fuel tank filler is above and behind him, and, as far as I know, the oil tank filler wasn't in the wing root, and that looks like an oil tanker trailer behind the tractor.
> Presumably a posed shot for PR purposes - especially as the ratings are in whatever they call that uniform rig, and not 'working dress' overalls.



Spitfire production summary


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Went through that and gave up Jan. I think the first two of the serial number are letters as you wrote. 

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

To add to yesterdays flying tank...






This is, after all, an aviation forum.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2014)

I think Jan's Spitfire photo is a victim of cororizing a B&W photograph that was taken with slightly high contrast and a shallow depth-of-field.

So the end result makes it look almost staged with models in a way.

Here's another photograph of a Spitfire taken with almost the same depth-of-field and then colorized. I almost suspect it was the same photographer by the look of it. See how some parts of the photograph almost looks like a diorama?

Anyway, this is a Spitfire Mk Vb of No. 222 Squadron RAF, Not sure of the date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Spitfire production summary



If it's listed with the F.A.A., I'll find it.

Geo

Last three digits are 652?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

This kinda looks like the serial number - Mk.Ia X4652 - To RN, 7/8/43, 761sqn Henstridge.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, I think that's the one. The first letter of the serial looked like 'X', until I enlarged it, then it was difficult to tell. And Henstridge rings a bell, as the location, from the caption where I've seen the photo before - just got to find out where I saw it !!
BTW, these _might_ be actual colour originals, although perhaps 'enhanced' since original exposure, as I think they're some of the work of Charles Brown, from his PR shots, specially posed. Apart from the beautiful air to air shots he's famous for, he also produced many photos for the Services, and Ministry of Information etc, for publication, some specially posed, and others, of actual tasks being undertaken, although again, at least partly posed, at specially-organised Press days at various bases.
The giveaway is normally the number of ground crew in attendance, and the uni forms being worn for the occasion - often 'best blues', which would _never_ be worn for day to day work on dirty aircraft. 
A very well known photo showing this, is the one of a Halifax Mk1, of 76 Sqn, where there are twice as many ground crew as normal, all specifically positioned across the width of the composition, as if they're 'doing something', even though they're not. In this instance, the personnel were issued brand-new uniforms, especially for the photo, which were quickly recovered back to Stores immediately after the photo shoot!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most excellent gentlemen!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2014)

Then my suspicion was right, these were shot by the same photographer. Both have the same DoF and both have that "posed" look about them.

Great info, Terry, thanks!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2014)

A view of the destruction on the flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Every time I see pics of the Bunker Hill I am shocked it ever made it back.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, since we are doing color Spits.....

An Advanced Servicing Unit dismantles Supermarine Spitfire Mark IX, EN459 'ZX-1', of the Polish Fighting Team, attached to No 145 Squadron, RAF in Tunisia. The aircraft was damaged on 6 April 1943 when, after shooting down a Messerschmitt Bf 109, it was attacked by another Bf 109 and hit in the engine. The pilot, Flight Lieutenant Eugeniusz Horbaczewski, was able to glide in to Gabes for a forced landing.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Every time I see pics of the Bunker Hill I am shocked it ever made it back.



The worst damage was to the flight and hanger decks. The engineering spaces were completely functional throughout the ordeal, although there were numerous causalities in them from heat exhaustion and smoke inhalation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 23, 2014)

USS Timbailer AVP-54 with two USS Timbailer PBM-3D Martin Mariners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2014)

Now that is a great shot.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2014)

17 September 1944: An aerial view of a C-47 Dakota as it tows off a CG-4A Waco glider from a British airfield en route for Holland.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



Nice shot, but it's been laterally reversed - the view is of the starboard side, not port! Note the pitot tube.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2014)

Good catch Terry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Agree! Good catch old boy, have a Navy Rum or several!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Good eye for detail there sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Dam, that is just beautiful!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

.. Wrong thread


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Wrong thread duplicate


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2014)

USS Bunker Hill. The gruesome aftermath of the inferno. Identifying the dead crewman prior to burial at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked. 

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked again

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Just amazing, thanks for posting that one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 24, 2014)

I think we can take care of the Spitty.......

I too looked........ and saluted my fellow sailors.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep, that's the way it should look, and as seen in many books.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2014)

My comments don't seem relevant any more since David edited his two posts.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I missed the whole thing....


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 24, 2014)

Another Polish Fighting Team photo from Wiki........






PFT Spitfire MK9 ZX6 Supermarine Spitfire Mark IXCs of the Polish Fighting Team (Skalski's Circus) attached to No. 145 Squadron RAF, run up their engines at Goubrine Airfield in Tunisia. In the foreground is EN315 'ZX-6', flown by the unit's Commanding Officer, Squadron Leader Stanisław Skalski, with EN261 beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> thank _you_, Aaron
> 
> MM



You're welcome sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> My comments don't seem relevant any more since David edited his two posts.
> 
> Geo



Sorry, I pulled a stupie


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2014)

The first Russian tank to enter Berlin is immortalized by becoming part of a monument to commemorate that achievement. The tank was finished off with a coating of aluminium and placed on a brick pedestal faced with white marble. The monument was located on the Berlin inner ring road on the way to Templehof Airport.

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it still there?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Zemke's Wolfpack.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Zemke's Wolfpack.....


Quite the wide assortment of goggles there...

Especially the trendy red ones!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2014)

No waaaaaay. I was looking at the assortment of head-gear and never even noticed them.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2014)

USS Bunker Hill damage. This is where the 2nd kamikazi hit. A perfect hit by the calculus of war.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> No waaaaaay. I was looking at the assortment of head-gear and never even noticed them.
> 
> Geo



Yep, a mix of British 'C' Type helmets and goggles, American goggles, and American helmets. And another photo laterally reversed - it's normally seen the other way around.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yep, a mix of British 'C' Type helmets and goggles, American goggles, and American helmets. And another photo laterally reversed - it's normally seen the other way around.



So it's really the guy on the other side of him that has red goggles?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2014)

Sicily August 1943: Chandelier flares light up an Allied airfield during a night raid by Axis bombers. Bombs are bursting and a column of smoke rises into the night sky from a fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2014)

" ... I've been working on the railroad .... "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe it should have had a little extra armor on it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

that one up there looks like a Buster Keeton set-up.

the guy standing there is wondering who left the keys in the ignition.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

Good shots alright.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2014)

N4521U said:


> that one up there looks like a Buster Keeton set-up.
> 
> the guy standing there is wondering who left the keys in the ignition.



And some hoodlum sprayed graffiti all over it too ...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2014)

Airframes said:


> .......And another photo laterally reversed - it's normally seen the other way around.


Even LIFE does it. I had this one as my desktop wallpaper for almost a year before realizing it was flipped wile dong research for my AVG build. The cockpit air intake is on the wrong side. Then I saw that the prop pitch was reversed. Just had to fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2014)

N4521U said:


> that one up there looks like a Buster Keeton set-up.
> 
> the guy standing there is wondering who left the keys in the ignition.


Sometimes the person in the picture needs no explanation as to what's going through their mind:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2014)

That's a pretty unique picture there Dave. The tail gun position on that B-24 is a rare and seldom photographed hand held type. Did you resize that picture before you posted it? If so I'd really like to see a closeup of it along with the aircraft serial.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2014)

I actually did size it down from it's original 1200 px width.

It's a B-24D1-13, serial #41-23952 (98th BS, 11thBG, 7thAF), "The Gremlin" with SEXY SUE II "Mother of Ten" on the starboard nose.

Not sure of the circumstances (or date) behind this crack-up, I haven't seen the MACR

Here's the full sized shot:

*edit* it looks like the server resizes by default...so I'll work on getting the full image posted

*edit* Looks like a ZIP file will be the best way to share the full-sized image (1200x669) so here ya' go 

View attachment B-24_crash_disgust.zip


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like she's got an unusual open and handheld twin .50 tail turret as well...
Like this one I think....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2014)

Two clipped-wing Supermarine Spitfire V's of No 40 Squadron, South African Air Force serving in a ground support role. ER622/`WR-D' accompanied by another Spitfire of the Squadron patrols over the Tunisian coast.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you think the Navy pilot is doing his personal check list?
Watch,
Wallet,
Spectacles,
Testicles,
... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Another unlucky train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Milosh (Feb 27, 2014)

Some of an estimated 400 Russian soldiers killed in a battle, on February 1, 1940. (SA-kuva)






More can be found, WebNeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Feb 27, 2014)

P-38 with a lot of .5 and 20mm tracer going down range.......... that's a pretty hot square meter down the other end of the range!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 27, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Do you think the Navy pilot is doing his personal check list?
> Watch,
> Wallet,
> Spectacles,
> ...


He might be thinking that he may not be able to get in. He looks a lot taller than most people but it could be the camera angle


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2014)

A20's of the 9th AF hit railyards in Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2014)

Great pics, the Russian one is really moving.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2014)

Avro Anson Mark 1, DJ104 'XF-K', and Armstrong Whitworth Whitley Mark V, N1369 'UO-U', both of No. 19 Operational Training Unit, after a night flying accident at Kinloss, Morayshire, on 19 October 1943, during which the Anson pilot mistook the airfield controller's signal and landed on top of the Whitley as the latter was starting to take off. Neither crew was injured and, although the Whitley was written off, the Anson was repaired and flew again.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2014)

WOW!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2014)

Not only is that amazing, but it really shows you how sturdy the Whitley was.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy cow, the Anson/Whitley shot is amazing. I also find the Russian shot very moving, I salute each one of them.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2014)

And nine months later, a lovely little Lancaster was born .................

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I always thought that Lancaster was the offspring of the Halifax and Stirling!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Flightpath (Feb 28, 2014)

RAAF Spitfire Mk VIII A58-303 in may 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2014)

The last Hurricane built by the Hawker Aircraft Company, Mark IIC, PZ865 "The Last of the Many", decorated with banners and pennants on its completion at Langley, Berkshire. PZ865 was bought off the original Ministry of Aircraft Production contract by Hawkers and was retained as a communications and test aircraft. After the war it was placed on the civil register as G-AMAU and participated in a number of air races and displays before undergoing a complete overhaul in 1972, and presentation to the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, with whom it continues to fly.

.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2014)

The railyard at Freiburg, Germany got worked over. German work crews got the tracks back working fairly quickly. But the damage to the rolling stock magnified the logistical problems that Germany was facing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

It's always amazed me how quickly stuff would be repaired during the war.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2014)

"...It's always amazed me how quickly stuff would be repaired during the war."

Super-human effort .... matter of fact


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

wow...some.... damn fine shots


----------



## Milosh (Mar 1, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



This photo was posted earlier.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Right, ok, another one then....


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> "...It's always amazed me how quickly stuff would be repaired during the war."
> 
> Super-human effort .... matter of fact



Amazing what you can do at gunpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2014)

One of the most brutal pictures of the loss of innocence in war. Multiply this by 10's of millions of times, for what the Nazi's were responsible for.

“Kazimiera Mika, a ten-year-old Polish girl, mourns the death of her older sister, who was killed in a field near Jana Ostroroga Street in Warsaw during a German air raid by the Luftwaffe.

“While I was photographing the bodies, a little ten-year old girl came running up and stood transfixed by one of the dead. The woman was her older sister. The child had never before seen death and couldn’t understand why her sister would not speak to her…

The child looked at us in bewilderment. I threw my arm about her and held her tightly, trying to comfort her. She cried. So did I and the two Polish officers who were with me…”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2014)

Seven Gloster Gladiators of No. 3 Squadron RAAF make a low pass in loose line abreast formation over the Squadron's mobile operations room at their landing ground near Sollum, Egypt, from which they operated during Operation COMPASS.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just to show that I can post B/W's.... 

One of my favourite Beaufighter shots! 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2014)

The photo of the the little girl and here dead sister brings home the sadder parts of war.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Leaves you speechless....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is what we fought for. Every single soldier of the allies who gave his best for the war, is a hero. Whatever happened to German soldiers or civilians; SO ****ING WHAT!

And dont forget it.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok, that comment was classless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure what brought that on, but those two sisters were Polish. Victims of a Luftwaffe attack.

Civilians are off limits, no matter what side of the fence they happen to be on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2014)

That was a bit uncalled for. EVERY soldier fought for his COUNTRY, regardless of the political affiliations. To condemn a soldier strictly based on the color of his uniform is prejudiced, biased and very short-sighted.

Now lets get back to pictures.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2014)

Is that an American tractor?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it is, and I didn't know that the RAF/RCAF used them! 
Having just obtained a 1/48th scale example in that Revell 'Ground Support Equipment' kit I grabbed off e-bay, it's given me some ideas .............


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes it is, and I didn't know that the RAF/RCAF used them!
> Having just obtained a 1/48th scale example in that Revell 'Ground Support Equipment' kit I grabbed off e-bay, it's given me some ideas .............



You always get ideas, some ok and some others.....not so very suitable in public shall we say, yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes it is, and I didn't know that the RAF/RCAF used them!
> Having just obtained a 1/48th scale example in that Revell 'Ground Support Equipment' kit I grabbed off e-bay, it's given me some ideas .............



You always get ideas, some ok and some others.....not so very suitable in public shall we say, yes?


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 2, 2014)

to go with Jan's 'Tiff' (not the Neddel one) via google by Makoto Ouchi




An 'irritable' engine initially, that became close to its replacement in the Tempest by the Centaurus radialled Tempests/Furies, one of the most high powered per displacement engines ever made - also its roughly one imperial ton of engine made it one hell of an armour plate in front of the pilot.

Mmmm Volkswagen/Bugatti have the W16, mmm, maybe one of the English/Bitish manufacturers should do homagé to concept of the Sabre?

Oh found this link to scale model Napiers 
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Tomlinson.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2014)

I got one of those tractors with the Tamiya Corsair so it seems I can maybe use it for something other than a US subject. Anyway, sorry to highjack the thread. Here's a pic for the thread:

Hurricanes attacking bridge on Tiddim Road in Burma:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Japanese vessel is in serious trouble with bomb bursts geysering near it. It is part of a convoy trying to reinforce the big base at Ormoc, Leyte. Note the military trucks forward of the superstructure.


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 2, 2014)

US B-25D Mitchell bomber ‘Here’s Howe’ of the ‘Grim Reapers’ 3rd Bombardment Group, ‘Pair-O-Dice’ 90th Bombardment Squadron executing a low level attack on Japanese shipping, Rabaul, New Britain, Nov 2 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2014)

RAF No. 85 Squadron in France, 1940 during the visit by King George VI.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, that comment was classless.



Spend an hour or two looking at photos and accounts of Nazi atrocities and then tell me you wouldnt have some choice words for what Germany was responsible for. **k em.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 2, 2014)

The Hurricanes are from 85 Squadron.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Flightpath said:


> US B-25D Mitchell bomber ‘Here’s Howe’ of the ‘Grim Reapers’ 3rd Bombardment Group, ‘Pair-O-Dice’ 90th Bombardment Squadron executing a low level attack on Japanese shipping, Rabaul, New Britain, Nov 2 1943




I think I read that the squadron commander and his assistant were removed from command after this mission for incompetence or cowardice. Your choice.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Spend an hour or two looking at photos and accounts of Nazi atrocities and then tell me you wouldnt have some choice words for what Germany was responsible for. **k em.



I said that was enough. If not I'll lock the thread and give out vacations. Lets get back to the pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Mar 3, 2014)

181 Squadron Typhoon IAs with a WAAF keeping her butt warm by sitting on the engine cover.

What airfield?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2014)

Good catch, I did not even notice that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

No.181 Squadron was one of the first squadrons to receive the Hawker Typhoon, and flew that aircraft to the end of the Second World War, helping to turn it from a flawed fighter into an excellent fighter-bomber.

The squadron was formed at Duxford on 1 September 1942 as a fighter squadron, and received its first Typhoon one week later. The squadron suffered from the Typhoon's many teething problems, but despite this operations began on 28 November 1942, and the squadron was used to fly defensive patrols against low level enemy fighter-bomber squadrons, taking advantage of the Typhoon's impressive low level speed.

The first offensive sweeps were flown in February 1943 and saw the squadron attack enemy coastal shipping. Targets in northern France were added later in the year.

The squadron joined Second Tactical Air Force in the summer of 1943 and became part of a fighter-bomber wing operating from advanced landing grounds in southern England, bringing it closer to its targets in France. The first Typhoon rocket attack was made by aircraft from No. 181 Squadron, against Caen power station on 25 October 1943.

In January 1944 the squadron began to attack V-1 launch sites as part of the wider campaign against the new mystery weapons. In February the squadron introduced its own 'secret' weapon when rocket attacks on German camps and communications began.

On 10 June the squadron took part in a set piece attack on the HQ of Panzer Group West at the Chateau of La Caine, providing part of a force of 40 Typhoons that took part in the attack. Two weeks after D-Day the squadron moved to Normandy, and was used to attack German tanks and communications targets. By early September the squadron had reached the Low Countries, where it remained across the winter of 1944-45. The squadron moved into Germany before the final offensives, ending the war at Lubeck on the Baltic. The squadron was disbanded on 30 September 1945.

*Aircraftt*
September 1942-September 1945: Hawker Typhoon IB

*Locationt*
September-December 1942: Duxford
December 1942-March 1943: Snailwell
March 1943: Cranfield
March 1943: Snailwell
March-April 1943: Gravesend
April-June 1943: Lasham
June-July 1943: Appledram
July-October 1943: New Romney
October-December 1943: Merston
December 1943-January 1944: Odiham
January-February 1944: Merston
February 1944: Eastchurch
February-April 1944: Merston
April-June 1944: Hurn
June-August 1944: B.6 Coulombs
August-September 1944: B.30 Creton
September 1944: B.48 Amiens/ Glisy
September 1944: B.58 Melsbroek
September 1944-January 1945: B.78 Eindhoven
January-February 1945: Warmwell
February-April 1945: B.86 Helmond
April 1945: B.106 Enschede
April 1945: B.112 Rheine/ Hopsten
April-May 1945: B.120 Langenhagen
May 1945: B.156 Luneburg
May-July 1945: B.158 Lubeck
July 1945: B.160 Kastrup
July 1945: Manston
July-August 1945: Warmwell
August-September 1945: B.160 Kastrup
September 1945: B.166 Flensburg
September 1945: B.164 Schleswig

*Squadron Codes:* EL

*Duty*
September 1942-Summer 1943: Fighter Command
Summer 1943 onwards: Fighter Bomber Squadron, Second Tactical Air Force

*Part of*
June 1943: 2nd Tactical Air Force
6 June 1944: No.124 Wing; No.83 Group; Second Tactical Air Force; Allied Expeditionary Air Force


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Good one, and another showing the Ford or Dodge (can't remember which) American tractor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Clarktor 6 Flight Deck Tractor.*
The US Navy started to use Clark tractors on its aircraft carriers since mid 1942. The Clarktor 6 -model tractors, already in service on USAAF airfields at the time, helped to tow and position aircraft on the carriers' busy flight decks and saw success in this role. These vehicles were in use on Lexington, Essex and Midway class carriers. Replaced by newer flight deck tractors in mid 1950s, Clarktors continued to serve ashore on some Naval Air Stations until the late 1960s.

*BNO-40 Flight Deck Tractor.*
This type of flight deck tractor, based on a pre-war commercial model, entered service with the US Navy in 1943. These ubiquitous vehicles served on most USN carriers, including veterans like USS Enterprise (CV-6), Essex and Midway class attack carriers, Independence class light carriers and even the smaller Bogue, Sangamon, Casablanca and Commencement Bay class escort ships. After seeing through both the World War II and the Korean war they were replaced on US carriers by newer tractors in mid 1950s, while some went to work for the French Navy on the decks of R96 La Fayette (ex USS Langley) and R97 Bois Belleau (ex USS Belleau Wood).

_This what I've found so far...._


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>





Lucky13 said:


>



Sniffing around a bit more, these two tractors seem to a 1942 Clarktor 6 MILL-44 Heavy Aircraft Tug...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool, the vaguely ledgable writing on the fuelling up tractors frontal splinter shield looks like 'Lady Spencer/Lade Spincter' to me; without zooming in that is, than akin to the RAF vehicle code on the bombing up tractor below it.

..maybe I should have a brew to refresh (of tea, not a brewski.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Good stuff Jan. It's that BNO type I was thinking of - saw a restoration of one on the 'net recently, and it was basically the same thing, but either a Dodge or Ford produced version. Certainly Clark is the manufacturer I now remember, along with Cleveland Tractor Company (Cletrac) for their tracked, heavy tractor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Think that I saw Ford did those BNO's old chap, while sniffing around, I also saw something that the USS Yorktown, CV-5, also had Willys jeeps for the job...
.....and it is one of these in the Tamiya 1/48 kit of the F4U Corsair, innit?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 3, 2014)

There were 656 Mark V and Mark VIII Spitfires delivered to the RAAF during the war, here are some of them waiting to be scrapped at Oakey, Queensland.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's something you don't see everyday. A flight of B26's over London on their way to their target.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Here's something you don't see everyday. A flight of B26's over London on their way to their target.


Took me a moment to find 'em all! 

This must have been shortly after D-Day because they moved the B-26 BGs to France after it's liberation, didn't they?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Took me a moment to find 'em all!



Me too. Kinda like Where's Waldo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 3, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good catch, I did not even notice that.



You're slipping David.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2014)

We would have to look up the B26 group records to find out when they did move to France, but considering the allies didnt even breakout of Normandy until Aug 1944, the moves had to have been made in the late fall of 1944.

B26's over London might have been due to congested airspace over East Anglia.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 4, 2014)

It would also be a more direct route to the battle fields of France.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

Sweet Pics!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2014)

The 9th Air Force B-26 Groups started the move to France in late August/early September. There's a very good chance that the formation seen over London were off course - London and it's environs was a no fly zone, except to intercepting fighter aircraft, and then only in an emergency. And after June 13th, the 'Diver' gun belt was moved, to cover the approaches, with a gap between the coast and the City where fighters could intercept, but weren't allowed inside the gun belts.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2014)

The DeHavilland Queen Bee target drone and a slightly annoyed looking chap who I have never heard of

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2014)

Why that's Winston Bloody Churchill!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> The 9th Air Force B-26 Groups started the move to France in late August/early September. There's a very good chance that the formation seen over London were off course - London and it's environs was a no fly zone, except to intercepting fighter aircraft, and then only in an emergency. And after June 13th, the 'Diver' gun belt was moved, to cover the approaches, with a gap between the coast and the City where fighters could intercept, but weren't allowed inside the gun belts.



I wonder if it was taken after hostilities ended.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)

Italian fighters on an airfield in Sicily under attack by Malta-based aircraft of the RAF.

.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2014)

This synthetic oil plant will need a bit of work.

"Part of a vertical photographic-reconnaissance aerial showing severe damage to the Braunkohle-Benzin syhthetic oil plant at Zeitz near Leipzig, Germany, one month after a raid by 328 Avro Lancasters of Nos. 1, 6 and 8 Groups, Bomber Command, on the night of 16/17 January 1945."


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder if it was taken after hostilities ended.


I don't think so, from the looks of the invasion stripes, it must have been between June 44 and December 44 as the stripes were removed per orders of 6 December 44.

Also, if memory serves right, the stripes on the upper wing surfaces were removed between August and September of that year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Spits in Canadian weather!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2014)

Excellent photos guys, keep posting away.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 4, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Canadian Spits in Canadian weather!



Not enough snow to be Canadian weather.

GrauGeist, not all a/c had the stripes removed.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2014)

Amazing images as always. Going a few posts back, the tank in Berlin is no longer there - sadly. The Soviets had little memorials to different things all round the city and most are gone, although the Soviet War Memorial at Treptower Park still exists, with its pillars of Carrara marble robbed from the ruins of Hitlers Chancellery. If the tank is the same as the one I'm thinking of, after re-unification, a graffiti artist painted it and used it in an art installation and then I think, it was scrapped. There is a T-34 and a few other things at Karlshorst, where the 'official' surrender of the German army took place on 8 May 1945. The building is now a museum and has artefacts from the Soviet occupation in it. The T-34 is mounted on a plinth with Russian writing - it _might_ be the same one, but I'm not sure; I'll have to dig out my Berlin photos to have a look.



> and a slightly annoyed looking chap who I have never heard of



I wonder who the chap is behind him? Is it Lindemann?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Amazing images as always. Going a few posts back, the tank in Berlin is no longer there - sadly. The Soviets had little memorials to different things all round the city and most are gone, although the Soviet War Memorial at Treptower Park still exists, with its pillars of Carrara marble robbed from the ruins of Hitlers Chancellery. If the tank is the same as the one I'm thinking of, after re-unification, a graffiti artist painted it and used it in an art installation and then I think, it was scrapped. There is a T-34 and a few other things at Karlshorst, where the 'official' surrender of the German army took place on 8 May 1945. The building is now a museum and has artefacts from the Soviet occupation in it. The T-34 is mounted on a plinth with Russian writing - it _might_ be the same one, but I'm not sure; I'll have to dig out my Berlin photos to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the chap is behind him? Is it Lindemann?



Are you talking about the T-34 at the Soviet Memorial just behind the Brandenburg Gate?

If so, it is still there. At least it was the last time I was in Berlin back in 2007.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 5, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> I wonder who the chap is behind him? Is it Lindemann?



I dont think its Lindeman I have had a quick google and Lindman seems to have a moustache. It might be R.V.Jones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Excellent photos guys, keep posting away.



I'm with you Aaron...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

The last minutes of a Focke-Wulf FW 200, shot down into the sea. Here the wreckage is lying on the surface with some smoke drifting from it. The survivors were picked by a boat from a British ship.

.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> I dont think its Lindeman I have had a quick google and Lindman seems to have a moustache. It might be R.V.Jones
> 
> View attachment 255694


That's Prof. R.V. Jones.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

A stern looking gent.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2014)

"Wasp" cadets getting a briefing. Their hair looks good so it must have been before the first flight of the day.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome pic for the "Girls and Aircraft" thread!


----------



## Milosh (Mar 5, 2014)

No chance of that parachute riding up on that nice lady on the right.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2014)

My favorite P-38 photo...






Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2014)

My favourite J2f Duck pic....


----------



## Glider (Mar 6, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> A stern looking gent.



Churchill had probably told him he was less than impressed at the first attempt at a catapult launched fighter to protect convoys.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 6, 2014)

Glider said:


> Churchill had probably told him he was less than impressed at the first attempt at a catapult launched fighter to protect convoys.



Oh I don't know about that. It had to be successful because it was a Davidson who flew the first launch, and he went on to sail on one of the launch capable merchant ships.

Just sayin


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2014)

15th AF B-24Js raiding the Apollo refinery at Bratislava, located on the Danube.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 6, 2014)

If that smoke cloud is from the refinery they are going miss the target by a lot.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Milosh said:


> If that smoke cloud is from the refinery they are going miss the target by a lot.



Why? They hit the refinery and its burning. Mission accomplished (sort of).


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2014)

November 1942: Grumman Wildcat fighter aircraft and Supermarine Seafires ranged for take-off on the flight deck of HMS "Formidable".

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Why? They hit the refinery and its burning. Mission accomplished (sort of).


From the looks of the altitude and the distance of the burning refinery to the aircraft where the photo was taken, they are several miles away. I doubt the bombers would be making a turn over the target, since loitering in the area is begging for accurate flak and/or enemy fighters.

There must have multiple targets in the area otherwise these guys area way off course.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bomb-bay doors look closed so perhaps they're on the homeward leg.

Geo


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2014)

They hit the refinery. Closed the bomb bays. Took a coordinated turn, with a rate set for a group turn. Then headed back to base on a heading determined by the mission plan.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Bomb-bay doors look closed so perhaps the on the homeward leg.
> 
> Geo


Typically, a bombing run's ingress/egress follows a straight path so they are not over the target area any longer than need be. It would be interesting to see the target ops for that day to see the diversity of targets.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



Great find. A picture of the plane several moments later has been a part of B17 history for many decades.

I have never seen this view before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2014)

An Hs129 in Tunisia shows evidence of a rough landing at some point.

Really good detail of the camo, too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2014)

Good pics ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Great find. A picture of the plane several moments later has been a part of B17 history for many decades.
> 
> I have never seen this view before.



Are you thinking of this view Sys?






If I remember correctly, I think that the bombardier and navigator was killed, with the rest of the crew becoming POW....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes. I think the pilot and copilot were also killed.


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mayday!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> If I remember correctly, I think that the bombardier and navigator was killed, with the rest of the crew becoming POW....


You're correct, all but the navigator and bombardier survived.

That's "Mizpah" 42-32109 of the 480th BS, 483rd BG, 15th AF on a bombing mission to strike the Shell refinery at Budapest, Hungary on 14 July 1944. While plying in #2 position, took a direct 88 hit to the nose, killing the bombardier, Kenneth W. Dudley and navigator, Joseph H. Henderson Jr. instantly. The debris passed up and over the aircraft, missing the tail. The pilot, Ewald A. Swanson and co-pilot, Paul W. Berndt were not injured, but managed to hold the ship level for almost 10 minutes before deciding to bail out themselves along with Gramenzi (sub-zero temps and the ship wanting to stall was the reason for giving up), the other five crewmen had bailed out earlier.

The surviving crew were all captured and taken POW: Swanson (pilot)and Berndt (co-pilot) went to Luftstalag III and the rest of the crew: Frank V. Gramenzi (engineer), George J. Simonelli (radioman), Arnold R. Kelley (armorer), Wesley D. Tucker (gunner), Charles W. Bell Jr. (armorer) Dale R. Hish (waist gunner), went to Luftstalag IV.

The photo was taken by Bob Orton (waist gunner) aboard "Joanne" 42-109849 flying #5 position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2014)

PT boat with dazzle camoflauge. This gives me a headache just by looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> PT boat with dazzle camoflauge. This gives me a headache just by looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 255908



Same here! Ouch!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! It certainly works as intended!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2014)

Does it work for this German artillery unit?

.


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> That's Prof. R.V. Jones.



Read up about him and all the others involved in aerial PI work during the war in Allan Williams's book Operation Crossbow, published last year - Preface Publishing (UK). 

Image sources:
NCAP
home Index
The National Archives


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 7, 2014)

> Njaco -Does it work for this German artillery unit?



Err - nah! what were they thinking? Bored on one glum afternoon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

They were doing their part-time job, patrolling the local Safari Park.

If you want to learn more about the work done by R.V. Jones, get his book 'Most Secret War'. The TV documentary series from the 1970's was based on the book, and it covers almost everything in as much detail as was possible at the time of writing, bearing in mind that much was still covered by the Official Secrets Act, and the 30 Year, 70 year etc Rule at the time.


----------



## Hotntot (Mar 7, 2014)

His title is mentioned in Williams's book so will look it up. Thought it might be worth seeking out Constance Babington Smith's 'Evidence in Camera' book as well (and it would have been under the same restrictions).


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2014)

18 JUNE 1944: A German Tiger tank on its side in a ditch, north of Rome, and an American lorry in the background driving past.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that USS Bunker Hill, is the flattop burning in the background....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2014)

Njaco said:


> ...and an American lorry in the background driving past.


Looks like a Deuce-and-a-half to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I wonder what happened to it.



Either knocked out, broken down, or immobilised after running out of fuel, then bulldozed off the road by the Allied forces. When vehicles, particularly tanks, were bulldozed to one side, they invariably ended up on their side.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

You're welcome David. Just noticed it's got evidence of fire damage up the front of the gun mantle, so probably knocked out - or set alight by the crew.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2014)

Wreckage of a Bf109 in a field, downed during the battle of the Bulge, December 1944.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Spare and surplus USAAF aircraft at Bari Airfield, Italy, Oct 1945. Note the C47 on the right with what looks like a Russian Insignia.


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2014)

Two fliers of the VIII Bomber Command clad in high-altitude flying gear including sheepskin flight jackets, helmets, oxygen masks and goggles, 1942.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Whats those things attached to the goggles that sticking up?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Flip-down sun shades.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dressed like that, talk about tight fit in the ball, or _any_ of the turrets!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2014)

You may have seen a pair of flip-shades before...

The "interesting" gyro-copter pilot, Jedediah, in Mad Max wore a pair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

It does


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

Dang double post.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2014)

Royal Air Force cadets take a break from the hot Florida sun beside Stearman PT-17 primary trainers provided by the USAAF and painted in that services bright yellow and blue trainer colours. CARLSTROM FIELD, ARCADIA, FLORIDA, AMERICA, SUMMER 1941

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wonder where the smoke is coming from...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wonder where the smoke is coming from...



I was wondering the same!


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ruins of the town of Monte Cassino, a result of massive Allied bombing during an attempt to dislodge German troops occupying the city, 1944.


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 9, 2014)

v2 said:


> Two fliers of the VIII Bomber Command clad in high-altitude flying gear including sheepskin flight jackets, helmets, oxygen masks and goggles, 1942.



Just a bit of extra information,

both US flyers are wearing RAF MK.VII (Stores Ref.22C/826) goggles with flip down sun shade. Many of these shades were removed by the user. Later in the war the lighter MK.VIII goggles were introduced without the shade.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Great pics! It always takes me a second two to figure out the Dauntless when the rear window is in place.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wonder where the smoke is coming from...



Probably the garbage dump.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Naval Gun Factory D.C. around 1943. A picture of the big lathes at work. You can see some people at work in the photo, to give you an idea of how big these machines were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2014)

An American soldier arguing with a speaker at Speakers' Corner, Hyde Park, London. 1944

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Njaco said:


> An American soldier arguing with a speaker at Speakers' Corner, Hyde Park, London. 1944



A fundamental right that should be given to all people in war or peace.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2014)

Njaco said:


> An American soldier arguing with a speaker at Speakers' Corner, Hyde Park, London. 1944


Hard to tell what the argument is, but from the looks of it, they're either arguing over the correct side of the street to drive on, or whether or not John should put mustard on bacon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2014)

There probably arguing over whether the Spitfire or the Mustang is the best fighter of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2014)

The Yank is taking offense to the Speaker's rant that Americans are _over-sexed, over-paid, and over here_ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

The colour aircraft pics are awesome....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm convinced that they're arguing over the 'quality' on American beer, or lack thereof!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm convinced that they're arguing over the 'quality' on American beer, or lack thereof!



The RAF officer behind the 'civvy' looks a little bit like Witold Urbanowich.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2014)

His headgear is way off....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Japanese war tuba is a colloquial name sometimes applied to Imperial Japanese Army acoustic locators due to the visual resemblance to the musical tuba. The name derived from a misidentification, possibly in jest, of a historical photo from the 1930s featuring the Japanese emperor Shôwa inspecting the acoustic locators with anti-aircraft guns in the background. Acoustic location was used from mid-World War I to the early years of World War II for the passive detection of aircraft by picking up the noise of the engines.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 10, 2014)

An example of the experimental sound mirrors constructed in the United Kingdom before World War II can be found at Capel-le-Ferne. The photo is courtesy of Rob Riddle.

More photos of other sound mirrors, Photo Gallery: Britain's Forgotten Sound Mirrors - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2014)

Adler, I'm not sure, I can't remember; the T-34 you're talking about might be the same as the first one, I don't know, but I do know there was one that was mounted in the Tiergarten that was turned into an art piece. I have to find my Berlin photos to find out what the Cyrillic writing at the base of the one at Karlshorst says. It has to be of some significance if it was put on a plinth.

Just as an addition, I looked up its location in a book I have; the first T-34 into Berlin was removed from the shot in the pic, located to the side of Potsdamer Strasse at Zehlendorf, but it was moved because the Soviets relocated the road. In 1969 because of vandals, it was moved again to a new location and placed on top of another plinth and it was repositioned next to what became Checkpoint Bravo. It was moved once again in 1991 because of further threats of vandalism, but where to, is not recorded. 

It does look like Jones, Mongrel. 



> Churchill had probably told him he was less than impressed at the first attempt at a catapult launched fighter to protect convoys.



That's Churchill's approving face, his disapproving face, his happy face, his sad face...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm convinced that they're arguing over the 'quality' on American beer, or lack thereof!



You have tried Budweiser............. haven't you?!
Never had an San Francisco Anchor Steam beer have you!?
Bud is crrrrrrapp!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, I'm a beer snob!  Had these on Sunday....





5,8%





6,3%





6,5%

......and now back to normal service!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2014)

Suddenly I'm thirsty...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2014)

Princess Elizabeth, a 2nd Subaltern in the Auxiliary Territorial Service, standing in front of an ambulance. April 1945

.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww, bless. She was a motor mechanic during the war.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 11, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Awww, bless. She was a motor mechanic during the war.



She was a driver. Might have had to get her hands dirty on occasion.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 11, 2014)

Milosh said:


> She was a driver. Might have had to get her hands dirty on occasion.



Big Liz was a Driver/mechanic and still loves talking about mechanical things.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Tokyo, Japan in ruins. Sep 28th, 1945


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope she don't bump into the rifle.....
she'll shoot herself in the foot!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2014)

A Royal Air Force Lockheed Hudson Mk VI (AE626) aircraft of the Middle East Communications Flight flying over the pyramids.

.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 12, 2014)

ooops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 12, 2014)

Pilots and ground crew of No. 4 (Tactical Reconnaissance) Squadron RAAF beside a CAC Boomerang named `On the Job'. Nadzab, New Guinea. 5 October 1943


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> ooops
> 
> View attachment 256444



Must have been a hairy job for the tail gunner to get out!
Definitely one for the 'Provide a caption' thread.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 12, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> ooops
> 
> View attachment 256444



During World War II, it was reformed in 1941, from No. 1419 Flight, as *No. 138 (Special Duties) Squadron*. It was based initially at RAF Stradishall, then at RAF Tempsford, and was tasked with dropping agents and equipment of the Special Operations Executive inside occupied territory. Between 1 April 1943 and November of 1943 it included Polish Special Duties Flight, as a Flight C. It carried out this role until March 1945 when it was reassigned to Bomber Command, operating under No. 3 Group. It was disbanded on 1 September 1950.

Aug 1941 - Aug 1944 Handley Page Halifax Mk.II
Jan 1943 -	Aug 1944 Handley Page Halifax Mk.V

Wiki


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2014)

The term "ground fire" takes on a whole new meaning at the airbase of the 340BG when over 78 aircraft, mostly B-25 bombers, where destroyed on the ground in March of 1944.

Their attacker? The only thing that the Roman Empire actually feared: Mount Vesuvius.

This B-25 shows the effects of the hot ash and pumice that rained down on it, tipping it onto it's tail, buckling surfaces, burning fabric and melting plexiglass. And the airfield's name? Pompeii, of course

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

That is just amazing!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

A British railroad gun.

Disused Stations: Station

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

My favorite class of carriers, although I liked the look of the 8" turrets (even though they were not very useful).


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 13, 2014)

Glacier Girl - The Lost Squadron (Recovery of a P-38 from beneath a Greenland ice cap)





P-38 Recon plane. Part of the "Lost Squadron" which was found 50 years later under 25 stories of ice. Incredible story.
(source: Google - Link Provided)


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> P-38 Recon plane shot down over Greenland.


No one was shot down, she (and the entire flight) set down due to deteriorating weather conditions.

Glacier Girl, 5 other P-38s and 2 B-17s landed safely and all the crewmembers were rescued. Glacier Girl was the only aircraft recovered "intact". The other planes are either still lost (buried and drifting in the icepack) or in unsalvagable condition.


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> No one was shot down, she (and the entire flight) set down due to deteriorating weather conditions.
> 
> Glacier Girl, 5 other P-38s and 2 B-17s landed safely and all the crewmembers were rescued. Glacier Girl was the only aircraft recovered "intact". The other planes are either still lost (buried and drifting in the icepack) or in unsalvagable condition.



Thanks Grau. I must've misread the article. I edited my post so to be accurate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> Thanks Grau. I must've misread the article. I edited my post so to be accurate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

I have to admit, it is amazing they were able to recover one of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)

....and there's still a few left, isn't it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and there's still a few left, isn't it?


Both B-17s and the other 5 P-38s remain

They located and inspected one of the B-17s and it was so crushed and distorted, they didn't salvage it.

Even Glacier Girl was borderline unsalvageable when they recovered her.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Camp Pendleton – 1943. Under the watchful eyes of their leaders, Marines of the Raider Training Bn fire the rifle qualification course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Both B-17s and the other 5 P-38s remain
> 
> They located and inspected one of the B-17s and it was so crushed and distorted, they didn't salvage it.
> 
> Even Glacier Girl was borderline unsalvageable when they recovered her.



A few more years of global warming and we should see em all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 13, 2014)

The 13th Super Heavy Battery RA, somewhere in Kent

More info and photos Disused Stations: Station

"_Although the villagers had been warned to open all their windows, considerable damage was caused in Kingston and Barham by the shock waves which brought down a number of ceilings. As a result, only two other test firings were made near World’s Wonder bridge and at Lickpot bridge. It was on one of these trips that an officer in charge, on cautioning his men to be mindful of the low bridges, was promptly knocked unconscious himself as the gun passed underneath South Barham bridge!_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

Man, I just love rail guns.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 14, 2014)

Picture quality isnt great but you can see enough to know the ship was rolling and pitching and going to have ice cold water over the bows in a second. The Arctic Convoys must have been some of the worst conditions of any naval operation


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2014)

(deleted)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Mar 15, 2014)

No. 301 Polish Bomber Squadron "Land of Pomerania" (Polish: 301 Dywizjon Bombowy "Ziemi Pomorskiej")

HQ decided to disband 301 squadron on March 31, 1943. Most of the air crews and bomber aircraft were transferred to No. 300 Polish Bomber Squadron.

The remaining volunteer crews were then attached to the RAF Tempsford-based No. 138 Squadron RAF as the newly formed C Flight operating the Handley Page Halifax bomber and still named locally by their ex 301 crews as 301 Squadron Special Duties Flight RAF (keeping the GR code).

Wiki

The 'C' marker would be the dispersal area (??).


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I just love rail guns.


Me too,especially the new (electro-mangnetic) one(s)...




Blitzer Railgun | General Atomics News Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2014)

A B25 is about to ruin the hull integrity of a IJN frigate. Note that a bomb has been released and is on its way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> A B25 is about to ruin the hull integrity of a IJN frigate. Note that a bomb has been released and is on its way.


If you've ever had a bad day, just think about how the day was going for these poor bast*rds abord that Frigate...

From the looks of the bridge and aft superstructure, it's been getting a serious workout before the B-25 ever showed up!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 15, 2014)

Wondr why the main guns are still fore and aft. Obviously caught on the hop or the lookouts were asleep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Wondr why the main guns are still fore and aft. Obviously caught on the hop or the lookouts were asleep.



Was thinking the same thing....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2014)

If you enlarge the photo of that Japanese Frigate, you can see the crewmen manning the gun-batteries and several others between stations.

Kind of haunting to see them and know that the bomb was only a second or so away from impact.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shortly, it's gonna get rather noisy!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2014)

_(curious about this one...)_ The remains of a Messerschmitt Me 262 of 2./KG 5, shot down over B86/Helmond, Holland, the previous day by a 40mm Bofors gun crew of No. 2875 (Anti-Aircraft) Squadron, RAF Regiment, are inspected by RAF and Army technical officers.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2014)

Great shooting by the crew!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2014)

I was fascinated by the drama unfolding aboard the Japanese frigate.

Here's a zoomed view of the after section showing the various crew members:







and the original that Sys posted for comparison:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

That ship looks well beaten up!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2014)

Excellent photos guys! I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

Enjoying this thread too..!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone got an idea what this Blenheim is carrying. Is it just an overload of bombs with the bomb bay doors removed. When I first saw it I thought it was an F1 version with the 4 x .303s


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a B.Mk1, and as the bomb bay was very 'shallow', and the spring-loaded wooden doors were in four sections, two each side, it was common to remove the doors when newer, larger bombs were loaded, in this instance what appear to be 250lb examples. The aircraft was designed when existing stocks of bombs were either first World war surplus, or still of smaller size and weight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

Perhaps the world's smallest aircraft carrier...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Isn't she turned the wrong for take off??


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it might be between ops


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Aaah.....the deck handling part?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep...no glory in any of that stuff


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

True....it puts the Beware Of The Propellers, in a new, well.....


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 16, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It's a B.Mk1, and as the bomb bay was very 'shallow', and the spring-loaded wooden doors were in four sections, two each side, it was common to remove the doors when newer, larger bombs were loaded, in this instance what appear to be 250lb examples. The aircraft was designed when existing stocks of bombs were either first World war surplus, or still of smaller size and weight.



I thought the Blenheim only carried 1,000 pounds of bombs if they are 250 pounders then its carrying what looks like at least 5 possibly more. Played about with the original but it doesnt have enough detail to see better.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

Very fascinating!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 16, 2014)

Could they be 120 pound GP bombs


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2014)

Eva Braun, later Mrs. Hitler for some 30 hours, rowing. Eva loved the outdoors and, unlike Hitler, was very much into physical exercise. 

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

It still amazes me the power he had over people.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Eva Braun, later Mrs. Hitler for some 30 hours, rowing. Eva loved the outdoors and, unlike Hitler, was very much into physical exercise.
> 
> .
> View attachment 256832



I'm sure he was into some kind physical exercises, maybe slightly different ones.....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you Really think so?????????

this is taking a turn for the wurst!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

LMAO

That was bad Bill, well done!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Are those two DUKW's lashed together to act like a ferry?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Are those two DUKW's lashed together to act like a ferry?


They were. This "mode" of transporting aircraft was used in several occasions in the early years of the PTO.

Of course, this was in and around the islands...not open seas. 

BTW, I have several others archived somewhere...I'll have to scrounge around and find them


----------



## Milosh (Mar 16, 2014)

Another example, this time transporting a truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Could they be 120 pound GP bombs



Must admit, I hadn't looked closely. I'd agree they're either 120 or 150lb bombs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Boombastic thingmajigs that goes boooom and leaves a mess!

Edit: Forgot the pic....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2014)

It looks like one of the portable dry docks they used in the Phillipines.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2014)

A Sd.Kfz. 11/5 in Russia towing a 21 cm Nebelwerfer 42


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 17, 2014)

I like driving in my little tank


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Oooook......I'm just gonna toss it right out there and say it, but........what the f..k is _that?_


----------



## Milosh (Mar 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Boombastic thingmajigs that goes boooom and leaves a mess!



What is the name of the thingmajig?

I have a feeling it is British as can't think of an American ship with a ram bow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)

That, young man, is USS Pennsylvania, BB-38...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah thanks.

Reading up on BB-38, could the photo have been taken at Guam?

"On 18 August, Pennsylvania departed Buckner Bay, Okinawa, under tow by two tugs. She arrived Apra Harbor, Guam on 6 September and entered drydock where a large sheet steel patch was welded over the torpedo hole and repairs to permit her to return to the United States under her own power were made."


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2014)

> A B25 is about to ruin the hull integrity of a IJN frigate. Note that a bomb has been released and is on its way.



A bit more ship recognition. The Japanese ship about to be hit by the bomb from the B-25 is/was the Japanese Type 'D' Escort No.6; you can see the '6' on its funnel. 102 of these anti-submarine/AA vessels were built between March 1944 and the end of the war. They had a complement of 160 men and were armed with 2 x 4.7 in/45 cal and 6 x 25mm AA, although this number was increased as the war wore on, a 3 in A/S mortar and 120 depth charges could be carried. No.6 was launched in 1944 and completed on 2 April. Badly damaged on 24, 25 and 28 July 1945 by US aircraft of Toba, Mie Prefecture. One book I have lists its fate as sunk on 28 July 1945, although the second has it broken up on 30 June 1948 - presumably raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 17, 2014)

She took a lot of sinking for a small ship


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, it did.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Surrender: A Canadian soldier helps a German officer out of his half-track vehicle from the 2nd Panzer Division outside a U.S. aid station near Chambois


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

I am not sure Guam had a dry dock, but it could be one of the floating dry docks so it could be located in Guam.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I dont know why, but that Spitfire picture looks phony. Looks CGA.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am not sure Guam had a dry dock, but it could be one of the floating dry docks so it could be located in Guam.



The USN had several floating dry docks that were deployed throughout the Pacific for forward repairs.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2014)

Re the Spit, my first impression as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> I dont know why, but that Spitfire picture looks phony. Looks CGA.


Looks to me like someone colorized a vintage photograph


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2014)

A new pic then....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2014)

What are they doing, inventory or tossing them overboard?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2014)

If I remember correctly, they're replenishing their ammo, this I think, USS New Mexico BB-40....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 18, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Spitfire Pic a few posts above



To me it looks like a Spitfire from the game IL2 CLOD or IL2 Sturmovik 1946 imposed over a real background.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

Definitely a CGI 'skin' over a modern-day _American_ landscape - note the terrain and straight roads. No Spits currently flying in that colour scheme in Europe, or that Mark and colours in the USA, and quite obviously a 'Photoshop' or similar editing programme job.


----------



## Glider (Mar 18, 2014)

Have to say they did a decent job of it


----------



## Glider (Mar 18, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> If I remember correctly, they're replenishing their ammo, this I think, USS New Mexico BB-40....



I admit my first thought was that they were removing the ammunition. The heavy guns look as if they have seen some serious use and she might be going for a refit.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

How about Lucky or one of the mods delete it.

No need for fake stuff here.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

105mm Howitzer M2A1 crew of US 152nd Field Artillery Battalion on New Georgia, Solomon Islands, 1943


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> If I remember correctly, they're replenishing their ammo, this I think, USS New Mexico BB-40....



Named for the state of my birth, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> How about Lucky or one of the mods delete it.
> 
> No need for fake stuff here.


Did a little deep digging and found this image is, in fact, CGI...an old CGI image but the guy's quality rivals that of Shinpachi's. The CGI artist is Polish, by the way.

The Rendering is of a Spitfire Mk II (serial P8528) PK-J belonging to Polish 315 Sqn RAF around July-August 1941.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2014)

Replaced the Spit pic with a real one....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Replaced the Spit pic with a real one....



Nice choice!

Pictured is Spitfire Mk.Vb (serial EN951) RF-D of S/Ldr. Jan Zumbach of the Polish 303 Sqn RAF


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I challange you Spitfire enthusiasts to put up a picture of every single Spitfire squadron from 1938 through 1946.

That should take up a couple months to do so.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2014)

....in colour!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, Spitfires it is!! (hopefully these aren't supposed to be posted in chronological order!) 

Here's a Spitfire Mk IXC of 307th FS, 31st FG, 12th AF, Italy, 1944.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Pictured is Spitfire Mk.Vb (serial EN951) RF-D of S/Ldr. Jan Zumbach of the Polish 303 Sqn RAF



The Spitfire Mk.Vb EN951 was one of three Spits with the Donald Duck art that were used by J.Zumbach. All of them were coded RF-D. Here is shot of the BM144... that became RF-H finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 19, 2014)

42-8435 P-47D Thunderbolt PE-A, "Sandra Lee" 328Sqn-352FG, Capt. Earl. L. Abbott, probably at RAF Bodney.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2014)

M1 Long Tom. This took a heavy toll of German equipment personnel as the Germans simply couldn't counter the weapon's accuracy with enough of their own Artillery.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2014)

If there was a #15 torpedo, there must have been a #13 somewhere.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Totally!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 20, 2014)

All aboard for the fun of the fair 






Goliath tracked mine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 20, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> All aboard for the fun of the fair
> 
> View attachment 257137
> 
> ...



*Hope he knows what button NOT to press!*


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2014)

TD18 bulldozer at Rendova, Central Solomons, 1943.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2014)

DUMMY VEHICLES AND EQUIPMENT USED FOR DECEPTION DURING THE SECOND WORLD WAR: An Inflatable 3-ton lorry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2014)

Dang that really looks real!


----------



## Flightpath (Mar 21, 2014)

Just imagine the fun you could have with german aircrew if it it was filled with helium


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2014)

Or fill the German aircrew with helium ? ........... just a thought!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2014)

There was a whole division working with these things before D Day, tanks trucks, the works for the German recee flights and bombers to see.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

that's a damn good replica...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Soldiers of the 3rd SS Panzer Division during the Battle of Kursk, 1943. The filth of battle and the strain of combat is apparent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2014)

Smashing photo mixing a WWii original with present day scenery

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

This is not an origional picture. It's no better than that cgi picture lucky13 mistakenly posted.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

14-inch guns fired near Oceanside

Posted By: Scott Harrison
Posted On: 12:10 a.m. | March 21, 2014

June 12, 1936: United States Coast Defense 14-inch railway gun is fired during practice session near Oceanside.

Los Angeles Times staff correspondent Mark Finley reported in the June 13, 1936 edition:

OCEANSIDE, June 12. (Exclusive)–With throaty bellows of defiance, the twin fourteen-inch railroad rifles of the United States Army Coast Defense roared for the first time in eight years twelve miles north of here today.

They spat out shells weighing three-quarters of a ton. Minutes later, twenty-two miles and more to sea, towering waterspouts marked the landing places of the great projectiles, crammed with high explosives.

Thousands of feet in the air a tiny scout plane marked the splashes in relation to an imaginary enemy dreadnaught and reported their exact location by radio.

A quarter of a mile from the great guns experts in mathematics hastily corrected calculations in a railway plotting room, then telephoned new orders to the gunners. The great barrels of the 365-ton rifle was elevated and they spoke again in a billow of smoke and a torrent of flame…

The rifles hadn’t been fired for eight years because of the cost of shells and damage to windows in their previous location at Los Angeles Harbor.

A week ago they were taken to their new location, twelve miles north of here, a railway stop named Don, which is a bean field…

There between the highway and the ocean they were anchored to the rails with out riggings on either side, and prepared for the terrific explosion and recoil. A quarter-ton of powder is used to send the shells on their way. Some 2000 persons gathered in the vicinity this afternoon, army and navy men and civil.

Included in the group were Col. C. L. Sampson, of the Ninth Corps Area General Staff at San Francisco, and Capt. W. L. Friedell, commander of the USS Colorado.

Other thousands gathered at strategic points along the coast where they could see the great shells splash into the water…

All three of these photos were taken by former staff photographer J. H. McCrory. The top photo accompanied Finley’s report in the June 13, 1936, Los Angeles Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2014)

Red Army infantry firing at German aircraft on the Eastern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

You could almost swap Syscom and Dave's photos and leave the caption.

Geo


----------



## Glider (Mar 22, 2014)

Unless I am mistaken those Russian infantry have all got telescopic sights.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glider said:


> Unless I am mistaken those Russian infantry have all got telescopic sights.



Maybe there's a high rise nearby and she left her curtains open.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2014)

Glider said:


> Unless I am mistaken those Russian infantry have all got telescopic sights.


Yes, that was something that I found interesting and wish I had better information regarding the photo.

These soldiers don't appear to be regular Red Army infantry.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> This is not an origional picture. It's no better than that cgi picture lucky13 mistakenly posted.



It is not attempting to mislead it is blindingly obvious that it is a composite picture. It is an excellent picture in my opinion and well worth including in this thread.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> It is not attempting to mislead it is blindingly obvious that it is a composite picture. It is an excellent picture in my opinion and well worth including in this thread.



The picture was not taken during the WW2 years. Put it in a different thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Feel that these do better posted together, than separately.....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Is that a Helldiver?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

That most have been on hard landing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Think it's the Helldiver prototype Sys....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Think it's the Helldiver prototype Sys....



Used to be ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 23, 2014)

274 Sqn ground crew Egypt 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2014)

> 274 Sqn ground crew Egypt 1941



They nearly have that thing completely disassembled!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

'Damn you Robert, the next time that you drop the keys....!'


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

like that Hurri shot...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> like that Hurri shot...



It practically scream _diorama!_



_TERRY!!!_


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



Not much room for things to go wrong there. If the pilot hiccuped they were a Fairey Submarine.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2014)

An he better not pull up to sharply either!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2014)

> Just imagine the fun you could have with german aircrew if it it was filled with helium



Might have been filled with hydrogen! The pic was taken at Cardington, the home of British lighter-than-air, where the airship R.101 was built. Barrage balloons and lots of those decoy inflatables were built at Cardington during the war.



> An he better not pull up to sharply either!



I've seen pictures of Great War torpedo planes dropping their torpedoes so low, like this one, that the splash from the torpedo is covering the entire aircraft. The aeroplane ended up in the drink.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



The first thing that went to my mind was "Let's go surfing now, everybody is learning how...."


Cool pic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>



They all but had that in the water before they released it.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have never seen these pictures until today. Amazing sequence.

US B-25D bomber being destroyed by the blast of a bomb of a preceding friendly bomber, Hansa Bay, Australian New Guinea, 28 Aug 1943


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2014)

Crumbs!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lordy. Was it trailing smoke before it blew up or is that exhaust?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Lordy. Was it trailing smoke before it blew up or is that exhaust?
> 
> Geo



probably smoke from the nose guns.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a great sequence....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reminds me of that other famous sequence of that......A-20 was it, going down in the water.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if I would want to be following a bomb run That close. There are other targets.
Poor buggers.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazing shots.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2014)

C46 stuck in the mud in China.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2014)

A YMCA tea car 'in action' in the Anzio bridgehead, 4 May 1944.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 27, 2014)

SS Thistlegorm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2014)

These are not WW2 pictures. Start a different thread for them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2014)

On the sequence of photos, first post on this page. It looks like it got caught in the explosion of the first ship. You can see that it is missing the tail assembly in the second photo.And the missing assembly is just behind the explosion the aircraft is ahead of. This is not the explosion that caused the damage though. I could be wrong, but I think that is what has happened.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2014)

Interesting one posted over at TOCH today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

Now that one is excellent!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice! Looks like it was taken yesterday


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2014)

You'd almost think so. Here's another from the same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2014)

T34 Calliope in France


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent, that Thunderbolt shot is stunning!


----------



## planb (Mar 29, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> You'd almost think so. Here's another from the same place.
> 
> View attachment 257692



Like to know more about that tractor


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 29, 2014)

I think its an International Harvester T21 which used the running gear from the M3 tank. The M5 high speed tractor was an armoured version.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool, great info.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 29, 2014)

Guys, can I make a suggestion. Unless you can add more info to a posted photo, can you use the _like this post_ option if you like the posted photo due to some rather large sigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lt. J.G. Mae Hanson, NC, USNR, serves fruit juice to the casualties from Okinawa, while Pharmacist Mate, 2nd Class Kenneth Plain checks on a patient. May 1945.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> I think its an International Harvester T21 which used the running gear from the M3 tank. The M5 high speed tractor was an armoured version.



It's a Cleveland Tractor Company heavy tractor, a 'Cletrac', used on virtually all USAAF bases, for moving aircraft, bomb trollies etc etc.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting one posted over at TOCH today:
> 
> View attachment 257677



CR, I have a whole series of this pic, taken as the kubelwagen rolls down the flightline.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2014)

Isn't that a swimwagon?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes! My mistake - Schwimmwagen.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2014)

October 1942:A new B-25 bomber is brought for a test hop to the flightline at the Kansas City, Kansas plant of North American Aviation.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent pic!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 29, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It's a Cleveland Tractor Company heavy tractor, a 'Cletrac', used on virtually all USAAF bases, for moving aircraft, bomb trollies etc etc.



Your right the running gear is similar but the T21/M5 is much bigger. The pic below is an M5


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2014)

An MC.202 Folgore taxiing through a Sicilian Olive grove

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice gents!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2014)

The Italians had some of the best camo of WWII, period!

A pair of MC.202s

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2014)

RAAF Kittyhawks, PTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> The Italians had some of the best camo of WWII, period!
> 
> A pair of MC.202s
> 
> View attachment 258065



Have to agree with that...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2014)

Same here!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2014)

Two members of the Auxiliary Fire Service add pins, probably representing the current locations of fires or pumps, to a large map of London on the wall of the London Fire Brigade Headquarters. 1940

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2014)

Me as well!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2014)

RAAF Hudson A16-38 breaks up mid air following a pull out from a dive resulting in the deaths of all four crewmen on-board. The photo is a frame from a FoxMovietone recording.
Footage can be viewed here 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W1xxQumHkU_. 
photo source Welcome to ADF Serials


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

The Hudson Dive didn't appear to be that severe...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2014)

Might have been much steeper before the film clip started. At least it was quick for those on board.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 31, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> You'd almost think so. Here's another from the same place.
> 
> View attachment 257692




P-47D "Miss Second Front" in Normandy

P-47 Thunderbolt getting some maintenence at a makeshift airfield in the French countryside following the invasion of Normandy, August 1944.

Pilot: Louis Vieck

Republic P-47D-11-RE Thunderbolt

Serial #42-75329

Named "Miss Second Front"

395th Fighter Squadron, 368th Fighter Group, 9th Air Force.

Photo taken at airfield A-3 in Normandy.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 31, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting one posted over at TOCH today:
> 
> View attachment 257677



P-38 in France

A P-38J-10-LO from the 392nd Fighter Squadron, 367th Fighter Group, 9th Air Force getting ready to fly a mission, August 26,1944. Cricqueville-en-Bessin, France (A-2).

After a lot of digging I've finally I.D.'d this plane.

named "Miss Mass" (H5-Q)

P-38J-10-LO Lightning

serial number 42-67449

flown by Lt. V.J. Noble

was originally assigned to the 20th Fighter Group


----------



## Milosh (Mar 31, 2014)

A link to 420 pages of WW2 photos (~30/page).

Image Gallery


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2014)

How about another MC.202?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2014)

Excellent finds folks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 31, 2014)

I think Italian camo is 2nd to only the Swedish Splinter camo in beauty.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Soldiers from 3D Battalion, 126TH Infantry, 32nd Inf Div, descending a hill as they head toward Santa Fe, Luzon, Philippine Islands, on 1 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2014)

P-40N Kittyhawk of No.120(NEI)sqn RAAF prepares for another ground support mission from Biak Island, 1945. 120 sqn was a combined Dutch/Australian fighter squadron formed in late 43.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

Sweet pics fellas...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Jan, old chap, the Spitfire colour pic is a promotional shot, possibly from 'Piece of Cake' in the late 1980's, or perhaps a studio still, pre-production, from the BoB movie of 1969. Could even be, Bossman forbid, from 'Pearl Harbour' - but looks far too authentic for that waste of Estar base film material!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmmmm......I just noticed that three closest Spitfires have three different guns whatyacallit, with the third having cannons, they also have different exhausts.....

I think that I might just replace it....

Sorry lads!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmmm......I just noticed that three closest Spitfires have three different guns whatyacallit, with the third having cannons, they also have different exhausts.....
> 
> I think that I might just replace it....
> 
> Sorry lads!



Yep, three MkIX/XVI's and a MkV, painted up to look like BoB period MkI's. They look as if they could be from the BoB movie, although all the Spits had cannon removed if fitted, so could be from Piece of Cake.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2014)

Fw 190 fighter of the Luftwaffe Kühlmey detachment being maintained at Immola, Finland 2 July 1944. In the background a formation of Stukas returning from a mission in the Ihantala area.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2014)

During World War II the Army Corps of Engineers needed to hide the Lockheed Burbank Aircraft Plant to protect it from a possible Japanese air attack. They covered it with camouflage netting to make it look like a rural subdivision from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 2, 2014)

23 squadron Wirraways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2014)

excellent love the Lockheed Camo Job!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2014)

The HMS Barham blows up on 25 November 1941. Sunk by the German submarine U-331.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2014)

Syscom, there is a video of that on YouTube. Very humbling. I saw it back a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2014)

Great pics of Italian aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2014)

That second-to-last pic of Jan's (post #1073) is a good shot of the G.55


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2014)

Bl**dy beautiful birds the '55, '205 and '2005.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Bl**dy beautiful birds the '55, '205 and '2005.....


Hey, don't forget the 202!! 

Here's some Tigers fording a river in Tarnopol, Ukraine, April 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 3, 2014)

M3 75 mm SP guns used for indirect fire in Italy, 18 February 1945. They must be expecting a long fire mission going by all the ammo stacked ready to use.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 3, 2014)

Staghound MkIII armoured car. It has had its original turret with a 37mm gun removed and replaced with a Crusader tank turret mounting a 75mm Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's a link to the video of the photo that Syscom posted yesterday.
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdrISbwy_zI_


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey, don't forget the 202!!



....and the '202 of course!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 4, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Staghound MkIII armoured car. It has had its original turret with a 37mm gun removed and replaced with a Crusader tank turret mounting a 75mm Gun
> 
> View attachment 258369




Just what I need for commuting into NY City

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2014)

27 Feb 44. Vultee vengeance aircraft of 24 sqn RAAF return from a raid on Madang airfield, New Guinea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Milosh (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucky, you always post some real interesting photos, but how about giving some details about the posted photo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2014)

I've posted this photo in other threads in the past, most recently today in a bomber versus fighter discussion.

Then it occurred to me that it might be fitting for the "Picture of the Day" since this happened exactly 69 years ago today.

This is a B-24M (44-50838) that was hit by a salvo of R4M rockets launched by a Me262 on 4 April 1945. Only one crewmember, Cpl. Charles Cupp, Jr., survived.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2014)

That is just amazing!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is just amazing!


It's a hard picture to look at, knowing that the crew is still aboard. If you look just to the left of the tail assembly, you'll see a patch of debris. Look closely in that debris and find the ball turret. The gunner was still strapped in...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2014)

The B-24 is hard to look at??????

How about all them sailors running off the hull of the Barham???
Take a closer look!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 5, 2014)

I-16 looks like a dead engine landing because the prop isnt damaged but the bottom of the cowling is where it presumably nosed over.






Image from miliblog a really good site with lots of photos that are new to me


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 5, 2014)

An I-15 that looks like another emergency landing or the result of a ground attack I am not sure


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2014)

Great pics gents! Since the landing gear looks ok, I'm guessing ground attack.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with you on the I-15 definitely GA but the I-16 there looks to be scrape marks running back from it so not so sure on that. Unless it was dragged off a runway to clear it for LW use.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2014)

On that one I agree. You can also see damage under the wing


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Possibly dropped the starboard wheel into that ditch, scrubbing off the gear leg.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Catapult Armed Merchantman ('CAM' Ship) 'Empire Lawrence'.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah, one of my favourite Charles Brown photos.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

One of my favourites as well old chap and a photo, that wouldn't strike home as much, had it been in colour....


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 5, 2014)

Fantastic picture of the Empire Lawrence, Terry. You can see dazzle camouflage on the forward deck either side of the catapult with faint evidence on its hull. A cracker. 

A caption for Lucky's Brown image of a Halifax: A 35 Sqn, RAF Handley Page Halifax B.II Series 1 cruising serenely among a dramatic cloudscape. This image was taken during a squadron daylight formation flying sortie in 1942. One of a series of photographs originally printed in colour taken by renowned photographer Charles Brown on the same sortie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Catapult Armed Merchantman ('CAM' Ship) 'Empire Lawrence'.


That would make a great diorama, actually.

The foredeck catapault just as seen in the photo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2014)

That would be pretty cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2014)

But imagine the ship in 1/48 scale. What a monster.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> But imagine the ship in 1/48 scale. What a monster.


not the whole ship, just the foredeck and catapault.

There's a member in the modelling section at the moment doing a diorama of the Akagi deck and superstructure complete with two IJN aircraft...so it's completely doable :thumbleft"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 6, 2014)

Mustangs of 84 sqn RAAF, July/August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool shot Andy!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 6, 2014)

Who nose what wheeley happened

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Who nose what wheeley happened


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> not the whole ship, just the foredeck and catapault.
> 
> There's a member in the modelling section at the moment doing a diorama of the Akagi deck and superstructure complete with two IJN aircraft...so it's completely doable :thumbleft"




I'm just saying, it would be huge, and fun, and huge, and detailed, and huge, and intricate, and did I say it would be huge.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I'm just saying, it would be huge, and fun, and huge, and detailed, and huge, and intricate, and did I say it would be huge.


Probably not as big as you might imagine.

Have a look at this awesome job being done in this thread (mentioned earlier) and it's in 1/48 scale.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/start-finish-builds/akagi-rei-sen-carrier-37233.html


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


>


Exactly!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 6, 2014)

> Have a look at this awesome job being done in this thread (mentioned earlier) and it's in 1/48 scale.



Crikey! No kids. 

That last one that Lucky posted was very evocative; it shows a Lancaster flight engineer and with the help of a copy of the Lancaster I Pilot's Notes, the switch he's got his finger on is the fuel contents gauge switch. When this is depressed, the needle on the gauges swing to the level in the tanks when the aircraft is static. I thought it might have been a Manchester since the cockpit layout was the same, but you can see four each of fuel gauges and power and condition levers between the flight engineer and pilot's seat.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2014)

A Ju88 crew wear Stahlhelms for protection from flak.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Workers are busy on the P-39 Airacobra assembly line at Bell Aircraft's Niagara Falls plant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, that's quite a nice one, Lucky; I'd not seen that before. Most likely pre-war shot of Spitfire Mk.Is fitted with three blade de Haviilland propellers. They still have the tall straight radio aerials and flat topped canopies. No roundels on tops of the wings either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just had to post this right now, as it popped up, even with the text in the photo, I was......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 8, 2014)

YIKES!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn...


----------



## planb (Apr 8, 2014)

That'll leave a mark


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2014)

What the...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing photo!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2014)

The moment a shell, fired from a German self-propelled 155 artillery piece, impacts a building during the Battle of France, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Good stuff. The last shot is a 'still' from cine film, which was later 'colourised' for inclusion in the 'World War 2 in Colour' series on British television. I have it on DVD, in original B&W and in the 'colourised' version.
The SPG really kicks back on its tracks when it fires, creating a lot of dust from muzzle blast, just seen forming in the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2014)

B24 wooden mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2014)

Can I put that picture on my mock - up thread?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff. The last shot is a 'still' from cine film, which was later 'colourised' for inclusion in the 'World War 2 in Colour' series on British television. I have it on DVD, in original B&W and in the 'colourised' version.
> The SPG really kicks back on its tracks when it fires, creating a lot of dust from muzzle blast, just seen forming in the photo.



The full video is also part of the early 1990s series "Tanks", specifically the 'Sturmgeschutz' episode.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

very cool shot!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2014)

Njaco said:


> The full video is also part of the early 1990s series "Tanks", specifically the 'Sturmgeschutz' episode.



And if you watch that scene in slo-mo you can actually see the shell travel through the air. Very low muzzle velocity on that rig.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 11, 2014)

HMAS Warramunga at speed

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 11, 2014)

I admit a destroyer at speed, any destroyer has a certain something about them. Great shot


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 11, 2014)

HMCS Cayuga

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2014)

Neosho refuels Yorktown (CV-5) just prior to the Battle of the Coral Sea. Note the difficulty the crew was having while trying to work in the heavy seas smashing over the well deck (one seaman in the center has even fallen down). Problems such as these led to the universal adoption of the elevated cargo spar decks for winches and other handling gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2014)

Glider said:


> I admit a destroyer at speed, any destroyer has a certain something about them. Great shot


While I agree with you about the Destroyers, there is nothing quite like a Battleship plowing through the sea under a full head of steam


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glider said:


> I admit a destroyer at speed, any destroyer has a certain something about them. Great shot



The greyhounds of the sea.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2014)

No matter how good the Panther or Tiger was, the M4 Sherman defeated them by an ancient military maxim. Have more of what you need, when needed. 

The Detroit Tank Arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> While I agree with you about the Destroyers, there is nothing quite like a Battleship plowing through the sea under a full head of steam



Agree....

USS New Mexico BB-40....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> While I agree with you about the Destroyers, there is nothing quite like a Battleship plowing through the sea under a full head of steam



Not a WWII vessel but worth posting for sheer picture wow. USS Connecticut speed trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice, Lucky; Wellington cockpit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2014)

"The Great Stalin!"


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2014)

The kid on the right, in the naval uniform - I'll buy everyone here a round if that kid is older than 15...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2014)

Should be "For the Great Stalin!" My Russian is not what it used to be! Those other guys don't look much over 18!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Should be "For the Great Stalin!" My Russian is not what it used to be!


lol...my Russian never was good to start with.

"za velikoto stalina"

Cyrillic to English is never easy, anyway


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> The kid on the right, in the naval uniform ...



No wonder.. the dive bomber was Pe-2 series 205 of 40 GvBAP, Black Sea Fleet, in 1945.



nuuumannn said:


> Should be "For the Great Stalin!"



Now you are correct with the translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Glider (Apr 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> The kid on the right, in the naval uniform - I'll buy everyone here a round if that kid is older than 15...


I agree but notice that he is the one who is probably the navigator as he seems to be carrying the charts.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2014)

And if he had to jump with that parachute harness adjusted as it is, he'd be talking in a very high-pitched voice for the rest of his life!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And if he had to jump with that parachute harness adjusted as it is, he'd be talking in a very high-pitched voice for the rest of his life!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 13, 2014)

Not sure what Sqdn this is think it might be Norwegian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

Regarding the earlier comments about Destroyers and Battleships...

A Destroyer bearing down on you means serious trouble. A Battleship bearing down on you means an imminent a$$kicking.

But when you have 2 Battleships and 3 Cruisers bearing down on you? It means sh!t is about to get real...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2014)

.....and if you've got 11 battleships, that would mean that sh*t is about to hit the fan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 13, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And if he had to jump with that parachute harness adjusted as it is, he'd be talking in a very high-pitched voice for the rest of his life!


Maybe he is using his head. Personally I always eased crutch straps once on the ground or you had sores where you really didn't want sores after walking a short distance


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2014)

Fair point, but with that type of harness, the adjustments have to be made before fitting, then pulled up when the clasps are fastened. Once done, it's almost impossible to loosen the crutch straps without undoing the clasps. Bl**dy awful design, compared to the four-point quick-release harness types. But, probably the usual, very common attitude - I won't need the parachute, as it'll never happen to me, so I'll just wear it as comfortably as I can.
And once on the ground, it's very unlikely that the parachute will be needed, so take it off!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2014)

B-24J Liberator “Our Baby” of the 27th Bomb Squadron at Funafuti Airfield, Gilbert Islands, Dec 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2014)

God it must have been sweltering in that cockpit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2014)

F4U Corsair Production Line of the Chance Vought aircraft factory in Stratford, Connecticut which produced over 6,000 Corsairs. The Corsair's folding wing feature, necessary for Carrier operations and hangar deck storage, must surely have been a huge benefit on the Corsair assembly line as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

both Corsair shots look great...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2014)

Jan do you know where that is?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2014)

Are they Kiwi markings or RN FAA on some of those corsairs?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jan do you know where that is?



Unfortunately not mate, one of those stored ones.... 



Wildcat said:


> Are they Kiwi markings or RN FAA on some of those corsairs?



Yip, looks like it....
Imagine stumble across a field like that today!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2014)

Night time in Tripoli during an Axis air raid, the streaks of anti aircraft fire are silhouetting nearby palm trees. The barrage was described as the heaviest ever put up over a Libyan port and the raiders suffered accordingly.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Glider (Apr 15, 2014)

I do like this thread. Can I just thank everyone who has dug these pictures out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

Me to Glider, me to.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 15, 2014)

No3 Sqn RAAF Lizzies over the Suez Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 15, 2014)

No Sqdn Indian Air Force Lizzie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Remember the rules. Only one picture per member per day.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent clarity on the one above. Beauty!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wrap it up and call Fedex! Cocooned Lockheed P-38 Lightnings and North American Aviation P-51 Mustangs line the decks of a US Navy Escort "Jeep" Carrier (CVE) ready for shipment to Europe from New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2014)

1942: The exposed nature of the terrain made air raids a serious hazard for troops in the desert. The crew of a British truck lie on the ground and cover their heads while their vehicle is bombed.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 16, 2014)

Njaco said:


> 1942: The exposed nature of the terrain made air raids a serious hazard for troops in the desert. The crew of a British truck lie on the ground and cover their heads while their vehicle is bombed.
> 
> .
> View attachment 259159



This picture illustrates that a ground attack doesnt have to hit the target to cause problems just making the crew get out and take cover is an effect.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2014)

A German tank burns in the foreground as Soviet T-34s advance. Not sure of better details, though obviously somewhere on the Eastern Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont know why, but that looks like its from a movie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that a propaganda movie still?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2014)

It struck me as being from a film, too...

But seeing that burning PzKfw there ruled out anything Hollywood could ever come up with


----------



## Glider (Apr 16, 2014)

If it was a Russian photo taken in battle he would have been behind the advancing tanks, not in front. My money is firmly on it being staged


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, there were interesting circumstances that arose on the battlefield and only a tiny fraction of those were captured on film (photograph, movie) like the British crew taking cover near their truck, for example.

It'll take some digging around to find out more.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 16, 2014)

It does seem familiars is it a still from Cross of Iron


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, if it turns out to be a modern (post war) image, it'll get replaced with something else


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Some of Willow run's assembly line workers pose with the 7,000th Ford-built B-24 Liberator (s/n 44-50267, known as “The Lucky 7”)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

keep 'em coming, great pics...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2014)

Captain Curdes showing off his victory tally on the fuselage of his P-51D "Bad Angel"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is he the one that shot down a C-47 to save it?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Is he the one that shot down a C-47 to save it?


Yep!

His wartime story is fascinating...something even Hollywood couldn't make up...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is an old picture I came across. See if anyone recognizes the guy in the middle.  Hint, he recently passed away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2014)

Good finds guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 17, 2014)

He would have made a good ball turret gunner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nothing demonstrates the power and size and game-changing nature of the B-29 Superfortress than this image of female factory workers hand-painting zinc-cromate primer into the interior of a B-29 wing... or rather the trailing half of the wing. What I see here is an abundant supply of workers, aluminum and energy. Zinc Chromate was used as an anti-corrosive barrier primer; it could be described as a sort of painted-on galvanizing. It had been developed by Ford Motor Company by the late 1920s, subsequently adopted in commercial aviation and later by the US Military. Official USAAC notes mention successful application of Zinc Chromate primer starting from 1933, but it had not been adopted as standard until 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 17, 2014)

> Yip, looks like it...



That's taken at Rukuhia, the site of modern day Hamilton Airport in New Zealand. They are RNZAF Corsairs. Beaut picture, Lucky; I've seen a lot of the same, there used to be Venturas, Hudsons and P-40s there too. The picture was taken post war, probably not until the late 50s early 60s when Rukuhia was at its biggest before the big melt down took place. Sadly only a handful of aircraft survived; out of some 425 Corsairs operated by the RNZAF, only two survive in complete condition today. One of them is flying in New Zealand, so that's a bonus.



> Official USAAC notes mention successful application of Zinc Chromate primer starting from 1933, but it had not been adopted as standard until 1936.



Evocative pic alright, Syscom. Zinc chromate is no longer being used in the airline industry because of it is considered too hazardous, not that modern aviation paint isn't, but, like a lot of things, like MEK for example, its being ruled out owing to modern alternatives and the nature of the chemicals used in the industry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Here is an old picture I came across. See if anyone recognizes the guy in the middle.  Hint, he recently passed away.



I'm going all in with Mickey Rooney.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2014)

I thought that they spray painted it on, wouldn't that have been faster and with a more even cover??


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2014)

As did I Jan. 18 painters per wing seems a tad excessive. Perhaps a staged photo?

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2014)

great pics....RIP Mickey...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 18, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> I'm going all in with Mickey Rooney.


you are correct.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2014)

The Curtiss-Wright factory in Buffalo, New York is jammed tight with multiple lines including final assembly of P-40 Warhawk fighters in the foreground and unpainted Curtiss C-46 Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2014)

Groundcrew readies a U.S. Navy TDR-1 with a Torpex bomb prior to a mission.

For those that aren't familiar with the Interstate TDR-1, it's a television/radar guided "drone" used against several Japanese targets in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2014)

TDR-1..? never heard of that before...learn something new all the time..!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2014)

Found out there were different engines and a piloted version as well. 

Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 19, 2014)

Many thanks for bringing out the TDR to the lights 
Does someone recall the British-made project, single engined (DH Gipsy?) bomb-carrying UAV, form ww2?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Found out there were different engines and a piloted version as well.
> 
> Geo


The TDR had a cockpit with manual controls, when it went on a remote-control mission, the cockpit was faired over.

If you look in the photo I posted above, you can see one of the crewmen securing the cockpit cover. You can also see the TV camera and radar equipment exposed in the nose area, prior to the cover being put in place.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2014)

It's really beginning to fascinate me more and more, thanks Dave.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

First time I've heard of a TDR-1. Like Wayne, learn something new every day. Thanks Dave!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2014)

In keeping with the TDR theme, a manned one...







...over the Philadelphia Navy Yard, 1943

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

Whoa! She ain't pretty that's for sure. But thanks for sharing the find George.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2014)

A P-40 seen from the waist gun position on a 7OTU B-24 during fighter affiliation exercises.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2014)

Aerial-reconnaissance view of the landing ground at Sidi Barrani, Egypt, occupied by the Axis air forces following evacuation by the RAF on 26 June 1942. The photograph shows 15 Junkers JU 52s on the south-west boundary unloading, and 75 other aircraft dispersed around the perimeter, one of which is burnt out and another on fire.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> In keeping with the TDR theme, a manned one...
> 
> View attachment 260578
> 
> ...



I see two flattops in the pic...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I see two flattops in the pic...



I've found that CV-36 U.S.S Antietam and CV-37 U.S.S. Princeton had their keels laid in Philadelphia Shipyards in 1943. Don't know if it's these two or not.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Found out there were different engines and a piloted version as well.
> 
> Geo



IIRC there is one hanging the National Museum of Naval Aviation in Pensacola. Also tests where carried out on one of the two Great Lakes carriers (USS Wolverine or USS Sable) according to the book, "Lake Michigan's Aircraft Carriers".


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> IIRC there is one hanging the National Museum of Naval Aviation in Pensacola. Also tests where carried out on one of the two Great Lakes carriers.



Found two photos of one on a carrier but I think it's the same photo, just reversed(gotta learn to book mark these things)

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2014)

Check out the "drones in the pacific" thread by Bobbysocks in the aviation videos section, it shows these TDR's flying against a ship.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool Pics Guys....


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Miles Master with the instructors seat and windshield raised.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2014)

A captured German PzKpfw V Panther tank, now in use by 4th Coldstream Guards, 6th Guards Tank Brigade, 29 November 1944.

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll see your Panther and raise you a King Tiger!

King Tiger Ausf.B, 2.Kompanie/Schwerepanzer Abteilung 506 captured by U.S. troops and restored to running condition by Company B, 129th Ord. Bttn. 15 December 1944.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet. Must have been tough to ship home though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

The magister has a real Hurricane look to it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)

Could be fun, finding out that you've inherited a real WWII Kingtiger from a long lost relative....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 22, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> The magister has a real Hurricane look to it....



Apparently the prototype Master with a high performance Kestrel had virtually identical speed to the Hurricanes 1 with the Watts 2 blade prop and outclimbed it. Even production versions with lower powered Kestrels could mix it with a Hurricane at low level.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

Any time I see a photo of soldiers, either side, I wonder if they survived. What sort of conveyance might this be?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> What sort of conveyance might this be?


Looks alot like an LCI or perhaps a DUKW


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Dave, looked a little narrow to be a landing craft.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2014)

Actually, WWII LCI wasn't as big as most people imagine. While they had lenght, they were fairly narrow.

The angle of the photo is hard to tell if the photographer was on the gunnels of a DUKW or if they were standing up in an a transport.

Would be nice to find out the info behind that picture.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2014)

Curtiss A-25 Shrike. Even though see wears RAAF markings, this particular example was never delivered to Australia before the Government cancelled the contract for these aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

that is a nice shot!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Any time I see a photo of soldiers, either side, I wonder if they survived. What sort of conveyance might this be?
> 
> Geo



You know I do the exact same thing when looking at old pics. I wonder what their lives were like.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lancaster production at A. V. Roe's Chadderton plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2014)

Airmen of No. 3202 Servicing Commando clearing the wreckage of a North American B-25 from the airfield at Montecorvino, Italy, with the help of a Caterpillar bulldozer. An abandoned Focke Wulf Fw 190 can also be seen in the background, to the left.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

Man, what a beautiful in up.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, sure is. 105 Sqn Mosquito B.IVs in late 1941-early 1942 not long after becoming the first bomber unit to convert to the type after relinquishing its Bristol Blenheims.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 25, 2014)

Thats going to be a very long or very short explanation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

Cool stuff..


----------



## Glider (Apr 25, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Yep, sure is. 105 Sqn Mosquito B.IVs in late 1941-early 1942 not long after becoming the first bomber unit to convert to the type after relinquishing its Bristol Blenheims.



Can you imagine the euphoria in going from a Blenheim to a Mosquito.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

Like stepping from a Trabant into a Jaguar !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to find hidden and forgotten crates, with Mosquitoes, like these, how many is there....7?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

There are ... wait for it .....*13* old boy. Look in the background, near Marham's hangars.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Like stepping from a Trabant into a Jaguar !



Please, don't exaggerate... a Wartburg was enough for many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah, yes, I forgot about the 'Warty' ! The car with a name that sounds like the type of beer a Hippocroccofrog would drink !!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2014)

The crew of an M16 MGMC examine an abandoned 7.3 cm “Föhn” Multiple Rocket Launcher near Erpel, Germany. March 1945. 

Note: “Föhn” is a warm dry wind which sweeps over the Alps. The weapon was used for anti-aircraft barrages and to contest river crossings (Erpel being on the East bank of the Rhine opposite Remagen).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2014)

Excellent finds guys, thank you for sharing!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

> Please, don't exaggerate... a Wartburg was enough for many.



...and it was considered a luxury car (well, compared to a Trabbi, anything was!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

Great pic Jan!


----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dead man's shoes...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 26, 2014)

RAF gunner with a MkIIIa reflector gunsight equipped Vickers K. 

MkIIIa gunsight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sunken Japanese landing craft. Maybe their standard barge's used throughout the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Whats that metal casing round the bomb?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2014)

It was there to keep the ugliness in, but it appears some has leaked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

Isn't that one of the blockbuster bombs?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)

That's RAF's 4,000lbs High Capacity bomb, or cookie.....I think..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, it's the earlier version of the 4,000 lb HC 'blast bomb', commonly called 'cookie', with the MkII having a domed nose, rather than conical, and three detonator pistols. The colour of the casing appears to be worn and faded yellow paint, which was the original colour of British WW2 bombs. Then someone realised that huge piles of yellow bombs, stored in the open on bomb dumps, showed up very well indeed from the air, no matter how many cam nets were over them - so they painted them all Dark Green !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2014)

No caption....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Caption: Jan, aka Lucky13, assembling recently discovered P-40 fighters with friends at local airfield...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Caption: Jan, aka Lucky13, assembling recently discovered P-40 fighters with friends at local airfield...


I thought that this was more along the lines of:


> Parking lot security camera captures Jan and his cohorts thieving the stereo and other items from parked P-40s behind the local pub

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2014)

In all seriousness, it does look like they are taking the fighter apart, getting it ready for shipment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2014)

They found them!!!! I heard there were something like 40 of them buried in Burma!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> They found them!!!! I heard there were something like 40 of them buried in Burma!



They were wrapped in Spitfires to keep them nice and shiny.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2014)

OK, it might be genuine - but there's something about the lighting on the actual aircraft, and the resolution and clarity, compared to the background, that doesn't quite seem right.
I wonder if this is, perhaps, a superimposition of the recently restored Blenheim Mk1, in Finnish markings, completed at Duxford?
If not, and it is a genuine (although possibly enhanced) period photo, then I offer m y apologies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, i'll offer a couple considerations...

The unusual lighting could be caused by flying over sunlit snow...that was my first impression.

The other point regarding blurred background, a slightly slower shutter speed (see the prop blur) and shorter depth-of-field made for a "fuzzy" background.

I think it's legitimate.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like an RC model........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looked, it's the real thing....SA-Kuva (logo in the bottom right) is to do with the Finnish Defence Forces and their archives....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's another Blenheim from the same source, SA-Kuva...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2014)

Good stuff old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey, what are they doing with that beer??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2014)

P39 in a boneyard at Port Moresby.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 29, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey, what are they doing with that beer??



Being Finns its probably Vodka


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 29, 2014)

The boys are still looking good after 70 years

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

great shot!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## planb (Apr 29, 2014)

AWESOME PIC


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

Some more Italian camo eye candy: 92nd Squadron MC.200s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2014)

The paratrooper one is awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2014)

It certainly is. I'll dig out the original WW2 photo, so it can be compared.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2014)

Lieutenant Colonel Vladimir 'Popski' Peniakoff, the commander of 'Popski's Private Army', with his gunner, Corporal R Cokes, in their jeep in Italy.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks as if they had plenty of guns to choose from


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Look close. Something unusual about this. Taken in Normandy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like the GIs appropiated some SdKfz transportation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2014)

Glossy camo finish on the metal parts? Interesting.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 30, 2014)

RAF Regiment Normandy


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Awesome shots...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2014)

Got rid of their Bren, and using a captured MG34 - nice one !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Got rid of their Bren, and using a captured MG34 - nice one !


Bet there was plenty of ammo available, too!


----------



## Glider (Apr 30, 2014)

It wasn't unusual to hold German machine guns at battalion level and issue them to boost the firepower for specific operations while the Brens were used on a day to day basis. 
There is a small book I recommend called Platoon 18 which is still required reading at Sandhurst. It is simply the deployment of one platoon during WW2 from D Day on. Its used to teach cadets how a platoon should be managed. 

In it he describes how on one operation in 1944 where they had intelligence of an upcoming German counter offensive. All the platoons were issued with an Mg42 to boost the firepower. They had a dedicated battery of 25pd guns, 17 pd AT guns to take out the German tanks at a distance and 6pd guns hidden to get side shots. Everything was planned to the last detail and the British were really looking forward to being the defenders for once. Then the Germans didn't turn up. The disappointment was palpable.

Also in here he is open about how they dumped the Stens just as fast as possible and replaced the with MP 40's and when they found some Brenda SMG's they were preferred over the Mp40.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2014)

Anthony Eden addresses the assembly at the Royal Albert Hall, London in a salute to the Red Army. 21 FEBRUARY 1943

.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Leading Aircraftman W T Messenger of Barry, South Wales and Aircraftman R J Frost of Brynmill, Swansea, check over the a load of 1,000-lb HE and Small Bomb Containers (SBC) filled with 4lb incendiaries in the bomb bay of a Vickers Wellington Mark X of No. 99 Squadron RAF at Jessore, India, prior to a sortie over Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2014)

Top shots, Terry, question for you, how well have those upper Colours represented on the Avengers in that image...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

Collision between a USAAF B-24 (15th AF, 376th BG, 513th BS) and a SAAF Marauder (HD520 S of 21 Squadron).

San Pancrazio, Italy, 18 October 1944.


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Top shots, Terry, question for you, how well have those upper Colours represented on the Avengers in that image...



Reasonably well Wayne. Allowing for the lighting, the lighter shade on the fuselage of the nearest aircraft has a bit of a yellow/brown tone to it, but looks about right on the wings. I've seen various reproductions of this photo, all with differing tonal and colour balance variations. Combine the tones on the wings of the nearest Avenger, and the overall appearance of the second aircraft, and it gives a reasonable reproduction.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

I know it was not popular, but I really like that plane.


----------



## Njaco (May 1, 2014)

On the evening of 9 August a dozen Mosquito VIs from No 253 Squadron and a pair of Mk XVIII 'Tsetses' from No 248 Squadron encountered four Dornier Do217s over the Gironde estuary. This photograph shows a Mosquito orbiting the funeral pyre of one of two Dorniers destroyed in this distinctly one-sided engagement.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2014)

senninbari (thousand stitch belt) for a male member of the family who was in the military and was being shipped out to China, 1937


----------



## nuuumannn (May 2, 2014)

> Anthony Eden addresses the assembly at the Royal Albert Hall, London in a salute to the Red Army. 21 FEBRUARY 1943



probably the last time the red flag was flown in the Royal Albert Hall, too!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2014)

Hey Jan, LOOK!!

A FFVS J22 of the Swedish Air Force Wing F13 (Norrköping)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2014)

Cool. I've always liked the look of the J22.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2014)

Waiting for him to spot the 13


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)

F13 indeed and the M, 13th letter in the alphabet! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2014)

An abandoned Blohm und Voss Bv 138 reconnaissance seaplane at tromso in Norway, 1945.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

Excellent finds guys! I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

I really like the Lancaster one!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2014)

Me too, Bill. Lucky, that Lanc image shows quite clearly the camera that took images of the target area as I described in the reconnaissance thread. You can see the circular port just ahead of the bomb bay on the aircraft's left hand side. It's a tired looking Lancaster Mk.I with some rather interesting aerials under its nose and rear fuselage.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2014)

Lanc shot is just right...!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

From the USAAF archives. Caption for the image is:


> B-29 BOMBS OVER BURMA-Tons of bombs speckle the sky over Rangoon, Burma, as they spew from tile yawning bomb bays of Twentieth Bomber Command Superfortresses. The target of this daylight attack by Brig. Gen. Roger M. Ramey's India-based airmen was a large Japanese supply depot near the Mingaladon Air Field near Rangoon. Returning flyers declared it a "perfect mission" from the standpoint of weather and observed results of bombs on the target.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2014)

Great stuff, and I too like that Lanc shot.
Grant, as far as I know, the forward, underside aerial is the VHF antenna, later replaced by a 'whip' antenna, and then later still moved to the top of the fuselage. It's sometimes confused with the aerials and equipment carried by the 101 Sqn aircraft, on jamming ops.
The rear aerial is, I believe the IFF antenna, replacing the original wires running from tail fins to a point just below and slightly aft of the mid-upper turret. Just outboard of this, and I think only just visible, would be the 'Lorenz' beam approach antenna, running fore and aft, and looking rather like a towel rail.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 6, 2014)

> Grant, as far as I know, the forward, underside aerial is the VHF antenna, later replaced by a 'whip' antenna, and then later still moved to the top of the fuselage. It's sometimes confused with the aerials and equipment carried by the 101 Sqn aircraft, on jamming ops.
> The rear aerial is, I believe the IFF antenna, replacing the original wires running from tail fins to a point just below and slightly aft of the mid-upper turret. Just outboard of this, and I think only just visible, would be the 'Lorenz' beam approach antenna, running fore and aft, and looking rather like a towel rail.



Thanks for that Terry, I'd recognise the towel rail aerial, but the other two left me puzzled - I'v not seen that installation before. The ELINT aircraft had a bigger aerial fit as I've seen images of them before.


----------



## fastmongrel (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2014)

Edit:

_A member of the ground crew, illuminated by a lamp shining from the bomb-aimer’s position, guides Avro Lancaster B Mark III, JB362 ‘EA-D’, (“D for Donald”) of No. 49 Squadron RAF to its dispersal point at Fiskerton, Lincolnshire, after returning from the greatest and most destructive raid mounted on Berlin to date (22/23 November 1943); the main weight of the raid falling in the centre and south of the city with extensive damage both to housing and to industrial premises. Warrant Officer H Blunt and his crew arrived safely back at their dispersal a few minutes before midnight on 22 November, but were shot down and killed in “D for Donald” when returning from their next visit to Berlin, Germany on 27 November 1943._


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2014)

Men of the King's African Rifles (KAR) collecting surrendered arms at Wolchefit Pass after the last Italians had finally ceased resistance in Ethiopia. 1941

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

That is impressive.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2014)

Not a great picture but this shows the final moments of Mosquito "F for Freddie" and its crew on May 10, 1945. The full text of this tragic story can be read here: F For Freddie - Calgary's VE Day Tragedy






The reason for showing this picture: the world's second flyable Mosquito is only days away from flying. Painted in the colours and markings of "F for Freddie" it is possible that it will be in the air 69 years to the day since the crash of its namesake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

That is really sad.


----------



## Glider (May 8, 2014)

Tragic end after an astonishing service.


----------



## T Bolt (May 8, 2014)

Something I just love about this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

That would make such a cool diorama.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2014)

I can't help thinking of Disney, and "Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it's off to fly we go ...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2014)

Fire crews cover an Avro Lancaster of Bomber Command with foam in an effort to save it from burning, at B58/Melsbroek, Belgium, following the attack on the airfield by Luftwaffe fighter-bombers, (Operation BODENPLATTE).

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

Well done, I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2014)

The size of the paddles on all them Jugs!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2014)

Jan, is that a real pic? Looks like its a diorama model.


----------



## Park (May 8, 2014)

By the look of the two guys to the left the one that has the hose is doing something wrong ?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Jan, is that a real pic? Looks like its a diorama model.



I found it among other pics for this thread, so I don't know matey....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2014)

Just in case.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2014)

Surrendered German U-boats gathered at Lisahally, Northern Ireland, June 1945. A mass of surrendered German U-boats at their mooring at Lisahally, Northern Ireland. There are nine of the XXI class (1600 tons carrying 23 torpedoes), four of the IX class (500 tons) and thirty nine of the VII class (also 500 tons), a total of fifty two U-boats.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)

Excellent pic.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2014)

Neat U-boat pic, Chris.



> By the look of the two guys to the left the one that has the hose is doing something wrong?



Could be, the RH I/B prop is feathered. Maybe they are saying, "Why are you smothering the fuselage, dumb *ss, the engine's on fire!"


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Could be, the RH I/B prop is feathered. Maybe they are saying, "Why are you smothering the fuselage, dumb *ss, the engine's on fire!"


That lanc got hosed by the Luftwaffe on the ground during Bodenplatt (along with quite a few other aircraft), my guess is that they're discussing how much longer they have to fool around out there before they can get back to the beer and local women


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2014)

great shot of the U-Boats Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2014)

Good thing that they didn't get those Type XXI's out earlier!
Some machines.....


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2014)

Reminds me of the U-boats I saw as a kid, about four of them, from memory, on the River Tyne in the 1950's. They were very slowly being scrapped, and were a sorry sight.


----------



## fastmongrel (May 10, 2014)

Nakajima G8 Renzan. Not sure if this is a photo taken in Japan or a photo taken postwar in the US where one went for testing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2014)

What a beautiful aircraft, excellent post.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

The original GoPro action-cam setup...on an He280 (V7 - WkNmr 0007), of all things!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2014)

Avro Lancaster B Mark I, R5729 ‘KM-A’, of No 44 Squadron, Royal Air Force runs up its engines in a dispersal at Dunholme Lodge, Lincolnshire, before setting out on a night raid to Berlin. This veteran aircraft had taken part in more than 70 operations with the Squadron since joining it in 1942. It was finally shot down with the loss of its entire crew during a raid on Brunswick on the night of 14-15 January 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2014)

Damn...some excellent pics!


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2014)

I wonder what the demise of all of the U-Boats was?
What a pack ofem.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2014)

They probably scrapped them.

The post-war years was probably a good time to be a metal dealer/recycler...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2014)

*FOR SALE
U-Boat Type XXI
Only One Owner
Low Milage
Quick Deal If Paying Cash
Can Deliver 
Picking Up Preferred​*


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2014)

It's a "Going out of Business Sale".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Guys... 

Great pics here btw.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2014)

A formation of Short Sunderland Mk.I flying boats of 228 Squadron, Royal Air Force, over the English Channel.

.


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2014)

Avro Lancaster B Mark I, R5620 ‘OL-H’, of No 83 Squadron RAF, leads the queue of aircraft waiting to take off from Scampton, Lincolnshire, on the ‘Thousand-Bomber’ raid to Bremen, Germany. R5620, flown by Pilot Officer J R Farrow and his crew, was the only aircraft to be lost by the Squadron that night.


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Nice one Jan!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2014)

Haunting...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2014)

The crew of a Short Stirling B Mark III of No. 622 Squadron RAF report their experiences to an intelligence officer at Mildenhall, Suffolk, after returning from the major raid on Berlin of 22/23 November 1943. 764 aircraft took part in the attack, of which 50 were Stirlings, it being the last time they were sent to Germany. Those shown are (left to right): Flight Lieutenant R D Mackay (navigator), Flying Officer G Dunbar (interrogating officer), Sergeant J Towns (rear gunner, partly hidden by Dunbar), Pilot Officer K Pollard (wireless operator), Flight Sergeant C Stevenson (second pilot, standing), Squadron Leader J Martin (captain and flight commander), Sergeant W Rigby (mid-upper gunner), Flying Officer Grainger (bomb aimer) and Sergeant H Fletching (flight engineer)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2014)

What a powerful picture, thanks for posting that one.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2014)

Looking over a F4U...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 13, 2014)

> Looking over a F4U...



Gee, the state of dress uniform declined a bit in the Pacific, didn't it?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2014)

Laundry detail was less of a big deal.


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2014)

It's a brand spankin new Corsair as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

Brave guys aboard that Sherman, grabbing the electrical wires like that....


----------



## fastmongrel (May 14, 2014)

Business end of the Westland Whirlwind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2014)

N4521U said:


> It's a brand spankin new Corsair as well.



now with a ruined seat...............


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

(Astonished expression) Chris! :O

Cool Whirlwind photo.


----------



## Glider (May 15, 2014)

looks like a reassuring lump of armour in front of the 20mm magazines. I think I am right when I say that the Whirlwind was the first RAF fighter to have armour in its original design and it shows


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2014)

The crew of a Marmon-Herrington armoured car investigate the burning wreckage of a German fighter, Libya, 8 June 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

Cool photo, but that's not a German fighter, that's a Hurricane. Look at the position of the exhausts on the nose, the cockpit windshield and fuselage structure aft of the cockpit.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2014)

Dunno if that's a Hurricane, the cowling has a slight rise to it as it passes back from the spinner, the Hurri had a flat upper cowling...

Really hard to be 100% sure because of the picture quality


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

Gotta remember its on the deck and on fire, also the windscreen is on a jaunty angle, but look at the wing profile as well. The welded steel tube structure aft of the cockpit is a give away. As for the nose, the location of the exhausts is closest to the Hurricane than any other type, certainly any German one, look how high they are up the cowl. Definitely not German. Sticking with Hurricane.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Yep, it's a Hurricane, fitted with a De Havilland prop and metal wings. Not only do the exhausts give a clue, but the shape of the cowling, sloping down to the prop, and, of course, the tubular frame fuselage construction, especially the shape of the latter around the cockpit area. The wooden formers and stringers have burned off, along with the fabric covering, giving at a totally different appearance to what one would expect to see.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

Looking at the photo on the computer and not the ipad, I'll agree about the Hurri...

I still say it's a crappy photo, too! The photographer could have done a much better job for us!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)

I agree with all here. I, too, did not think it was anything from the LW but posted it along with the caption for "discussion' sake!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

DKM Tirpitz at Sea

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)

HMS GLOWWORM makes smoke as she attempts to attack the German heavy cruiser ADMIRAL HIPPER during the Norwegian campaign, 8 April 1940. The destroyer was sunk when she rammed the German ship.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2014)

Full respect to that crew...

Great photos guys (and for the record, I took one look at the fuselage structure and wing of that crashed bird, and thought 'Hurricane' straight away)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2014)

She rammed it??????


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)

Yup.....



> On 8 April 1940 Glowworm encountered German destroyers transporting troops to invade Norway in Operation Weserübung. The destroyers attempted to disengage while calling for help from the heavy cruiser Admiral Hipper. Glowworm was heavily damaged by Admiral Hipper, but still attempted to torpedo the German ship. The two ships collided, which broke the bow off Glowworm, and she sank shortly afterwards.



HMS Glowworm (H92) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Glowworm's commanding officer, Lieutenant Commander Roope, who drowned when he could no longer hang on to a rope whilst being pulled up the side of the cruiser, was posthumously awarded the Victoria Cross, thus becoming the first VC recipient of the Second World War.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> She rammed it??????


Actually, the entire encounter was a heck of a fight, the skipper of the Admiral Hipper never allowed the Glowworm a chance to fully engage because he kept the Hipper's bow directed at the destroyer during most of the fight.

It was also the Captain of the Admiral Hipper, Captain Heye, that provided recommendation to the British Admiralty, that lead to the VC being awarded to the Glowworm's C/O, Lt Cdr Roope, for his bravery. (Sadly, it was posthumous)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 16, 2014)

You deserve bacon for that, Dave!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2014)

Ok, he's got bacon.


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> DKM Tirpitz at Sea
> 
> View attachment 262861



Being the stern end towrd the camera............ looks like it fahted!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2014)

ewww. who cut the waves??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2014)

Look out for "floaters"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

A pair of KAYABA KU-13 (MXY8) aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2014)

Holy 163, Batman, was not aware of a Japanese version. Off to Google that.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Holy 163, Batman, was not aware of a Japanese version. Off to Google that.
> 
> Geo


Yep, they had these and more. The Kayaba aircraft seen above are trainers.

This was the real deal: The Mitsubishi J8M1






People are so infatuated by the German's "Luft '46" aircraft, they forget that Japan had quite a test prototype program going as well. And much like Germany, Japan was tossing together some real acts of desperation, too.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2014)

Adolf Hitler enters Warsaw shortly after its capture. October 1939.

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Adolf Hitler enters Warsaw shortly after its capture. October 1939.
> 
> .
> View attachment 262943



Man, that guy just looks like an azzwhole!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Man, that guy just looks like an azzwhole!


That's usually the way it works...the douchebags always have the badass cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2014)




----------



## A4K (May 18, 2014)

Great photos guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

great shots fellas....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (May 18, 2014)

A Spitfire Mk XIV from 414 Sqn. RCAF, at Wunstor, Germany in April 1945.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2014)

Here's a good shot of the Kyushu J7W1 "Shinden"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2014)

I love that picture, it always amazes me how tall it was.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2014)

A column of tanks of 6th Panzer Division awaits the order to advance on the Western Front, 1940. The lead vehicle is a Pzkpfw 35(t), one of many captured from the Czech army and pressed into service. Behind are three Pzkpfw IVs and behind them a line of Pzkpfw II light tanks.

.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 18, 2014)

> the douchebags always have the badass cars.



And the smartest uniforms. Style, baby, style...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)

Eastern Front, Battle of Cholm, Jan 1942: Generalleutnant Theodor Scherer, commanding Kampfgruppe Scherer, looks at Luftwaffe planes trying to resupply his force.For 107 days Scherer’s men held off all enemy attempts to seize the town, although the Red Army had launched almost 2,000 individual assaults on the town. When a relief force broke through, there were only 1,200 Germans fit for action.Hitler authorized the ‘Cholm Shield’ and Scherer was awarded the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

11th SS Division Nordland, Eastern Front....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 19, 2014)

Doug looks like he's just seen into the future and it doesn't look good.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)

He's thinking 'what I'd do for some bacon!'.....


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2014)

> Generalleutnant Theodor Scherer,



Looks a bit like John Boy Walton.


----------



## fastmongrel (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2014)

Fastmongrel, that's a modern photo taken within the last few years.  The Hurri in the foreground is Historic Aircraft's Mk.XII based at Duxford and the centre one is LF363, the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight Hurri.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2014)

Beat me to it. The multiple squadron codes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2014)

and the style of photography.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2014)

Damn Jan THAT is an awesome picture!


----------



## fastmongrel (May 20, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Fastmongrel, that's a modern photo taken within the last few years.  The Hurri in the foreground is Historic Aircraft's Mk.XII based at Duxford and the centre one is LF363, the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight Hurri.



Oops it can be hard to see when your on a phone I will edit it.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2014)

I've always liked this photo. It appears that it was taken from the skylight aft of the bomb bay.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 20, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2014)

Bristol Bisleys of No. 15 Squadron SAAF attack a Junkers Ju 52 with bombs and machine gun fire after forcing it down in the Western Desert. The Bisleys, escorted by four Bristol Beaufighters of No. 252 Squadron RAF, intercepted the German transport aircraft while returning from a strike on an enemy train. The Beaufighters shot down a Ju 52 and damaged one of the escorting Messerschmitt Bf 110s, while the Bisleys forced down a second Ju 52 and subsequently destroyed it with their bombs. One of the Bisleys was shot down by return fire.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 20, 2014)

> Oops it can be hard to see when your on a phone I will edit it.



All's good, fastmongrel; it's a cool shot anyways. That Finnish Hurri more than makes up for it 

That's awesome info, Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 21, 2014)

Heres something different a Finnish 109 that seems to have damaged a leg. Normally a crane would be used but obviously nothing was available so an inflatable bag has been used pumped up with a set of hand bellows. I have seen the Fire Brigade use a modern version to lift a lorry that had gone on its side trapping the driver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2014)

Hawker Sea Hurricane Mark I, Z4936 'KE-M', of the Merchant Ship Fighter Unit is lowered onto the training catapult at Speke, Liverpool, for a training launch. At the back of the catapult are some of the firing rockets used to power the launch cradle. March 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2014)

Excellent photo finds folks!


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2014)

Nice photo above.....
It was HJ (Harry) Davidson who made the first launch from a ship in one of them.

Just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 25, 2014)

Daimler Armoured Car

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2014)

Ice forming on the forecastle and 'A' and 'B' turrets of HMS BELFAST, November 1943.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2014)

Dam, just looking at that makes me cold!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2014)

What are those? Finish hawks?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2014)

Gloster Gladiators of a Latvian Army Aviation Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 26, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Ice forming on the forecastle and 'A' and 'B' turrets of HMS BELFAST, November 1943.
> 
> .
> View attachment 263532



The seas in the North can be very strong. One of the Town Cruisers had the top armour of I think 'A Turret', ripped off by the power of the storm. How people survived in the small escorts I dread to think

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What are those? Finish hawks?



I think so.....






H/Captain Robert Seaborn, Chaplain of the 1st Battalion, The Canadian Scottish Regiment, giving absolution to an unidentified soldier of the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division near Caen, France, 15 July 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (May 26, 2014)

Glider said:


> The seas in the North can be very strong. One of the Town Cruisers had the top armour of I think 'A Turret', ripped off by the power of the storm. How people survived in the small escorts I dread to think



A carrier (Escort type I think) had its flight deck peeled back like the lid of a Sardine can on a Russian Convoy.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 26, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Gloster Gladiators of a Latvian Army Aviation Regiment.....



Very cool. Don't see that every day.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Very cool. Don't see that every day.


Sadly the Latvian Aviation Regiments (and the rest of the country) was carved up by the Soviets and the Germans before they had a chance...so anything Latvian after 1939 doesn't exist...


A Mitsubishi L3Y Type 96

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 27, 2014)

An M4A4 Sherman V “Crab” Flail clearing a road through wire fence, during a pre D-Day training exercise. March 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

That is a pic I've never seen, very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2014)

Not ever seen either one, GG's or Fastmongrel's. Both very interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>


If I remember right, these are stills from a film crew documenting the battle of Kursk, 1943.

There's a few other shots of the same scene out there, here's two of them:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

great shots Guys.


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2014)

Caption says "The thirty-six men needed to fly and service a B-17E in 1942"






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (May 29, 2014)

Sergeants E R Thorn (pilot, left) and F J Barker (air gunner) pose with their Defiant after claiming their 13th Axis aircraft; Thorn and Barker were the most successful Defiant crew of the war


----------



## cmdunk (May 29, 2014)

Milosh said:


> My turn to add a photo.
> 
> B-17G Flying Fortresses of the 96th Bomb Squadron are joined by a damaged P-38J Lightning fighter on the return from a mission to Ploesti, Romania, 10 Jun 1944. Note the feathered engine on the P-38 with oil stains covering the engine cowling.
> 
> ...



Not sure how to post here so forgive me if it's wrong. Love the picture. My father was the pilot of Big Widget when it was shot down Aug 22.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2014)

Not too bad for a "failed" aircraft.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 29, 2014)

> A Mitsubishi L3Y Type 96



Better known as the G3M 'Nell' to the Allies, this is one of the lesser remembered early 'modern' bombers, but was quite the performer of her day, having exceptional speed and range for an aircraft of its class. Its most notable action was partaking in the sinking of the Repulse and Prince of Wales off Singapore in December 1941.



> Not too bad for a "failed" aircraft.



Thorn and Barker were 264 Sqn stalwarts and partook in the big actions that squadron was involved in during the Battle of Britain, having claimed a number of aircraft, including Bf 109s, but this image was taken after the Defiant had gone solely anocturnal. Note Barker's mascot in the turret and the 'PS' lettering of 264 Sqn. This was also the last of 13 night fighter units to relinquish the turret fighter in the frontline role. The first and last. 

Now, Dave, you know I'm gonna say sumpthin'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2014)

My first GB was a Bolten Paul Defiant.
The two crew lasted maybe 10 minutes on their first Mission.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 29, 2014)

> My first GB was a Boulton Paul Defiant. The two crew lasted maybe 10 minutes on their first Mission.



141 Sqn day fighter, by any chance?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the like, Dave. Note also the 'Rhino Suit' that Barker is wearing in the Daffy pic. This was a wraparound outfit that contained the gunner's parachute, designed especially for Defiant gunners since there wasn't enough room for them to sit on the chute in the turret. The Rhino Suit sort of fell apart when the gunner got out of the turret and the parachute then deployed. You can see that the poor guy had little freedom of movement in the turret. Where he's sitting is where the gunner got in and out in an emergency, in practice. The aircraft manual stated that he _should_ get out via the trap door at his feet; there was a bulkhead aft of the turret, which he was meant to crawl through, then open the trap door in the floor of the aircraft, but no human adult could actually successfully do this, unless they were a midget or had a huge tub of vaseline and were naked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

Whoa, that is the first I'd ever heard about the escape route they were to take!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 30, 2014)

The problem was that the gun turret was mounted directly above the radiator under the Defiant's belly, so the 3 foot oval door aft of the radiator was the gunner's exit, apart from turning the turret 90 degress to the direction of flight and getting out via the turret's sliding rear doors, which was the method by which the gunners got in the turret. Gunners were advaised that on landing the turret should be facing aft in case a fighter snuck up on the aircraft on finals or such like, but gunners often turned the turret to enable themselves an easy exit, since the turret had to be facing either left or right to allow the rear doors to open. The GQ Parasuit, the Rhino Suit, was the cause of death of a few gunners due to it not functioning properly after the gunner bailed out. Aside from the gunner's 'chute, it also contained a dinghy and basic survival equipment. Not the most enviable place to be in the fight.


----------



## yulzari (May 30, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Gloster Gladiators of a Latvian Army Aviation Regiment
> 
> View attachment 263560



Rare photo. The Gladiators were put into Soviet service. Then captured by the Germans and issued to the Luftwaffe who used them as trainers then glider tugs. The list of nations who used Gladiators seems endless:UK, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Russia, Latvia, Germany, Portugal, Greece, Belgium, China, Egypt, Iraq, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, Free French, Lithuania at least.


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> 141 Sqn day fighter, by any chance?



264 Sqn, PS*V
They just happened to be at an airfield, in transit, when the alarm was called for ALL aircraft on the 28th August, 1940.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

I love that shot of the Ju88


----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2014)

> I love that shot of the Ju88



Very evocative. Nice new siggy, Dave; that B-10 looks quite bland in its low visibility scheme!



> 264 Sqn, PS*V They just happened to be at an airfield, in transit, when the alarm was called for ALL aircraft on the 28th August, 1940.



The date of the Daffy's last day fighter operation. On that day in question, a number of 264's Defiants were stationed at Rochford, althought the squadron's home base at that time was Hornchurch. 12 Defiants of 264 Sqn were scrambled that morning, along with 79, 501 and 605 Sqns equipped with Hurricanes to meet large formations of Heinkel He 111s and Dornier Do 17s escorted by Bf 109s of JG 26, which crossed the coast near Deal, Kent. PS-V was L7026, piloted by P/O P.L. Kenner with gunner P/O C.E Johnson, both killed. Shot down by Bf 109s, Sillibourne Farm, Hinxhill, Kent. I have a photo somewhere of L7026 in formation with other 264 Sqn aircraft. Two other Defiants were shot down on that day, L7021 (Sqn Ldr Garvin's aircraft) and N1574, both shot down by Bf 109s. Three more were damaged, but repairable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2014)

Hitler and generals with the Gustav railroad gun






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 31, 2014)

That has got to be one of the most impractical weapons ever built. What a monster


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Wonder how many Pak 40 or 88mm's, you could make out of those?


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2014)

Don't forget, the barrel could only handle 50 or so rounds before being replaced.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2014)

Have to say, as expensive and overkill that Schwerer Gustav was, it sure made short work of it's targets at Sevastopol...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Man, that would silence the neighbor's dog!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

"That's not a gun, THIS is a gun..."

I don't know if it's true for this gun, but I'd assume so; during the Great War when the Germans fired their big calibre guns, they could be heard in London.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2014)

Italian Prisoners of War stand beside their beds in the large warehouse-like dormitory at the N.144 workers camp near London. According to the original caption "the camp is sub-divided into 5 large dormitories in which are found 2-tiered bunks. These dormitories have central heating. Every bunk is further provided with a mattress and 4 blankets in the winter (in the summer they have only 3)".

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2014)

A great photo and excellent information, Chris. To this day the legacy of Italian PoWs in Britian lives on, in Scotland particularly. Many Italian PoWs were sent to camps in Scotland, there was one to the east of Edinburgh and many of the inmates did not wish to leave on their release, staying in Scotland and making livelyhoods for themselves, where they met local girls and produced a generation of Italian/Scottish offspring. Around Edinburgh there are a number of fish and chip takeaway shops where the proprietor's names are the likes of Mario, Guiseppe etc. One of my local chippies near where I used to live in Edinburgh was run by an Italian family who were descendants of PoWs who stayed behind. When you went in for takeaways after going out on the randan, you thought you'd be met with a strong latin accent, but when the owners opened their mouths, it was all "Awright Jimmy... Salt 'n Sos?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2014)

But only 50 rounds? What a waste of materials.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> But only 50 rounds? What a waste of materials.


Gustav fired 48 rounds during the seige of Sevastopol before the barrel had to be removed for relining at Krupp (a spare was put in place) but the shelling was over and Gustav removed from the battle.

However, it had fired 250 test rounds during proving trials before being deployed to Sevastopol, so that makes it a total of 298 rounds fired before the barrel was spent.

Gustav's sister, Dora, was deployed to Stalingrad but there's no record of her ever firing a round in a combat zone.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't help but imagine what the Italian POW's in that picture are thinking: "Man the food here sucks!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2014)

Good Lord! Nobody smoke!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd have to be wearing a nappie if I was on That crew.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

I was thinking one sniper with one round.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was thinking one sniper with one round.


Wait!

Those are the good guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2014)

What is that thing in the bomb bay? A fuel tank not pushed all the way up? 






Found this on Plane-A-Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, looks like a ferry tank.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2014)

Weird...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Not a bad shot detail wise...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2014)

Operation Pedestal 1942, Malta: 12 August: Air attacks: An Italian photograph of the convoy under attack. An Italian SM.79 torpedo bomber is in the right of the photograph.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 6, 2014)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 6, 2014)

Airspeed Horsa Gliders

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2014)

Off all the pilots, those guys I have the utmost respect for. Anybody can crash a plane and die, but intentionally crash one and try to live IMHO takes a lot of guts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2014)

...and fight afterwards! ?!? Nuts!

Is that Crete Jan?


----------



## Glider (Jun 6, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Off all the pilots, those guys I have the utmost respect for. Anybody can crash a plane and die, but intentionally crash one and try to live IMHO takes a lot of guts.



Harris had a huge respect for the glider pilots. I cannot remember the entire quote but it went along the line that it was as difficult to land a glider at night in unknown areas as it was to belly land a heavy bomber at night with no engines and less training. 

As an aside many years ago at our gliding club one of our members who had flown the Horsa into combat. After a few drinks and with a twinkle in his eye John would swear blind that when crossing the Rhine he thermaled a Horsa when he saw a German machine gun where he was going to land. Great men one and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that Crete Jan?



That it is indeed Jim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2014)

That battle fascinates me... Should the Allies lost? I wonder...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> That battle fascinates me... Should the Allies lost? I wonder...



I think 7 or 8 times out of 10 the Allies would have won but the Germans gambled (they had no choice) and won. If the Allies had held Crete would the Germans have carried on sending men and materials to N Africa with RAF and RN forces based on Malta and Crete the Axis convoys would have been under attack all the way to Libya. This might have butterflied the Russian campaign if not into a German victory but possibly the Soviets smashed back behind the Urals.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2014)

I wonder if they are staged.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2014)

Is that Crete ..?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yip, it's Crete/Kreta.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 9, 2014)

A line up any museum would happily kill for. Aircraft of the Empire Central Flying School lined up for display at Hullavington, Wiltshire. In the front row, right to left: De Havilland Mosquito, Hawker Typhoon, Supermarine Spitfire, Percival Proctor, Grumman Avenger, Hawker Hurricane and three Miles Masters. In the back row, right to left: Avro Anson, Airspeed Oxford, De Havilland Tiger Moth, Avro Lancaster, Miles Magister, Vickers Wellington, Douglas Boston, North American Mitchell, Miles Master and Short Stirling. In the foreground is a GAL Hotspur glider

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2014)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

great shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Torch (Jun 11, 2014)

nice..


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 12, 2014)

> A line up any museum would happily kill for.



Indeed, although the only ones the RAF Museum doesn't have in its collection out of that lot are the Stirling, Avenger, Master and Hotspur. It's Boston is still in Australia as far as I know.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2014)

A pair of Rumanian Bf109s in front of a Me323E-2 WT gunship.

The "Waffentrager" was a concept much like the U.S. YB-40 (B-17 gunship), except it's firepower still wasn't enough to save itself or the aircraft it was supposed to protect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2014)

love the Rhino in the background


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope they numbered all the parts or it will never go back together again


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

If I never win the lottery, there are 3 aircraft I would find wrecks and rebuild, Martin 166, He 177 and the Me 323. What a cool pic!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> If I never win the lottery, there are 3 aircraft I would find wrecks and rebuild, Martin 166, He 177 and the Me 323. What a cool pic!


Start counting your Pesos...here's your Me323!

Found after 70 years: Divers discover wreckage of Second World War 'Giant' German transport plane which was shot down by British fighter while flying from base in Sardinia | Mail Online

You're welcome


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice link Dave. Could be a real fixer upper; a bit of filler, plastic, some sanding, a little paint here and there....

Geo


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Smoky's War...

Smoky, a female Yorkshire terrier, was found in February 1944 by an American soldier in an abandoned foxhole in the New Guinea jungle. Her origins were unknown and she did not understand commands in Japanese or English. The soldier sold Smoky to Corporal William Wynne of Cleveland, Ohio, for two Australian pounds, the amount the soldier needed to return to his poker game.
Smoky accompanied Wynne through the rest of the war, often dangling from his backpack. She went on combat flights in the Pacific, lived in tents, faced equatorial heat and humidity, and shared Wynne’s C-rations.
Smoky flew 12 air/sea rescue and photo reconnaissance missions, and 12 combat missions. She survived 150 air raids on New Guinea and made it through a typhoon at Okinawa. She was awarded 8 battle stars. She even parachuted from 30 feet out of a tree, using a parachute made just for her.
Wynne credited Smoky with saving his life by warning him of incoming shells on a transport ship. Smoky guided him to duck the fire that hit 8 men standing next to them.
In the Luzon campaign, the Signal Corps needed to run a telegraph wire through a 70-foot-long pipe that was 8 inches in diameter. Soil filled much of the pipe, giving Smoky only 4 inches of headway in some places. Her success getting through the pipe avoided construction that would have moved 250 ground crewman and 40 planes, putting the crew in danger of enemy bombings. A dangerous three-day digging task was completed by Smoky in 5 minutes.
At the end of World War II, Wynne brought Smoky back to Cleveland. The two were featured in a page-one story in the Cleveland Press on 7th Dec 1945 and Smoky became a national sensation. Over the next 10 years, the two traveled to Hollywood and all over the world to perform demonstrations of Smoky’s remarkable skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 13, 2014)

RAF colour photography is pretty rare but this is a beauty. I am getting itchy looking at Wimpy kits right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

Great pics, and awesome story about Smoky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> RAF colour photography is pretty rare but this is a beauty. I am getting itchy looking at Wimpy kits right now.
> 
> View attachment 264927



Oh, we can't have that!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2014)

Or....159pgs...






...great book by the way.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2014)

I see a investment in a Whimpy in the near future....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2014)

Japanese Air Ambulance, Tachikawa KKY-1


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice one, I've never heard of that aircraft before.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2014)

2sqnRAAF B-25 line up. Darwin 44-45.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, colour pics!

A Handley Page Hampden Mark I, AT137 'UB-T', of No 455 Squadron RAAF based at Leuchars, Fife, Scotland, in flight above clouds, May 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice pics, great story about Smoky - never heard that one before. brilliant.



> Start counting your Pesos...here's your Me323!



There's a large section of main spar at the Luftwaffen Museum at Gatow - good starting point.

Nice pic, Chris, 455 Sqn at Leuchars had transferred to Coastal Command by that time and were engaged in torpedo bombing duties; the aircraft is a TB.1 variant modified to carry a torpedo in its bomb bay. A month previous to the image being taken, a detachment of 455 Sqn Hampdens had been sent to Vaenga, Russia in support of convoys on their way north. In Feburary that year whilst still with Bomber Command, 455 Sqn's Hampdens took part in raids against the _Scharnhorst_ and _Gneisenau_. It was the first RAAF (Article XV) squadron to bomb Germany. A distinguished unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> There's a large section of main spar at the Luftwaffen Museum at Gatow - good starting point.


But this recent discovery is 100% intact, making it as rare as the Do17 recently recovered in Britain.

Now that I've said that, if we don't hear from VB for a while, we know he's on his way to the Italian coast to "add to his collection"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)

Fantastic shot Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree. A very high quality pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2014)

Lots more here: vintage everyday: Wonderful Colour Photographs of World War II by Robert Capa


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, great link Andy!
I'll throw a Vengeance into the mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Juha (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, a wonderful pic, Njaco. At that time in fact Hampden TB I as 455 was at that time a CC torpedo sqn.

Juha


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Very cool gents.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, glad you guys liked that pic! Heres another from 455 Sqdrn...

A salvo of eight rocket projectiles being fired over the North Sea by Bristol Beaufighter TF Mark X, NE543 'UB-E', of No. 455 Squadron RAAF based at Langham, Norfolk.

.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2014)

All those goin off at once it musta shuddered as they left.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys hard at work...Africa, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Can't even imagine what an oven, that cockpit must have been!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2014)

An airborne lifeboat is parachuted by a Lockheed Hudson of No. 279 Squadron RAF to the crew of a USAAF Boeing B-17 who had difficulty in getting into their dinghy after making a forced landing in the North Sea. 279 Squadron were based at Bircham Newton, Norfolk, at this time.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm surprised that the B-17 remained afloat, even long enough for the Hudson to get there...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking at the rafts, it seems its been afloat for awhile.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2014)

While this photo was not taken during WWII, it was taken shortly afterwards, by a V-2 rocket manufactured during WWII.

This is the world's first photo of itself taken from low orbit, photographed from a test of a V-2 rocket in 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2014)

Brewster Buccaneer


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Whoa, what's the story behind that one?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it's from the Battle of Britain movie.

Geo

_EDIT:_ comment no longer valid


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I think it's from the Battle of Britain movie.
> 
> Geo


Yep, it is.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2014)

Sure is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2014)

It is!?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2014)

A flight of 34sqnRAAF C-47's


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Cool pic! 

I've changed the one that I posted earlier....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2014)

Bristol Beaufighters from Nos. 144 and 254 Squadrons RAF, No. 455 Squadron RAAF and No. 489 Squadron RNZAF attacking German 'M' class minesweepers escorting a convoy off the Dutch coast, north-west of Borkum, with rocket projectiles. Thirteen aircraft can be seen in the photograph, which was taken over the tail of a Beaufighter of No. 455 Squadron after delivering its attack.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good lord, plenty of collision potential there. How accurate were rockets? I know they used the machine guns as a sighting tool and judging by the explosions, he nailed 'em(the MG splashes that is).

Geo

_EDIT:_ just looking back at the photo, was it normal to swarm the targets like that, ensuring not too many enemy guns on one target.


----------



## planb (Jun 17, 2014)

Is that a lone bomb in lower left?[/I]


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2014)

planb said:


> Is that a lone bomb in lower left?


Looks like two bombs tumbling, one on either side of the wing in the forground...the one is just about out of the picture, extreme left


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2014)

At first I thought they were anti-aircraft or barrage type balloons but I don't know if the Kriegsmarine used them.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2014)

They may be barrage balloons, but the closer one looks like it has a serious nose-up attitude...

Perhaps a cable was struck/cut, making it go wild?


----------



## Glider (Jun 17, 2014)

Beaus didn't use bombs on shipping strikes so the barrage balloon is almost certainly correct. If the towing ship was changing direction the cable wold go slack and then tight which would give a nose up attitude


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2014)

They're AA balloons, and quite often went 'nose up', especially if the vessel was moving at some speed. They're clearer in a larger version of the photo I've seen. The Beaus didn't normally use bombs on anti-shipping ops - the 25lbAP rocket was preferred, sometimes with alternate aircraft carrying these, and other the 60lb SApHE, both very effective, and fairly accurate, against a large target like a ship.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2014)

...which looks like the ship in the middle just missed judging by the vapor trails.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

What an awesome pic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree. Lots going on there.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hurri up.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2014)

ENSA (Entertainments National Service Association) 'glamour girls' distribute cigarettes and beer to the troops in North Africa, 26 July 1942.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2014)

Typhoon taking off from Thorney Island on D-Day.
pilot is W/Cmdr Peter Brooker, i am thinking of doing this Tiffy when i build my Italeri Typhoon MkIb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2014)

Thats an awesome pic!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice one Karl. I forgot to mention, when we exchanged e-mails about this, that there seems to be a 'spot' on the spinner. I've got pics of similar additions to Typhoon spinners which, like the Luftwaffe 'burbleschnauz', were intended to spoil the aim of enemy gunners, in this case flak gunners.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a cool shot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Karl. I forgot to mention, when we exchanged e-mails about this, that there seems to be a 'spot' on the spinner. I've got pics of similar additions to Typhoon spinners which, like the Luftwaffe 'burbleschnauz', were intended to spoil the aim of enemy gunners, in this case flak gunners.



oh i know about that, the spinner is either red or dark earth with a yellow/orange spiral, one of the reasons i fancy this one, though as i mentioned to you i might do a bombphoon instead !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2014)

Good one Karl. Another example of why masking perfectly straight and spaced invasion stripes can be folly. Here's another:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, try and replicate that invasion stripe scheme in 1/48!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

I see they were skilled artists then ................. bit like one of those slap-stick circus acts !


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2014)

Apprentice sign painters!

"Okay boys, take care now.............. you will be graded on your work"!


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

love that picture Andy, always wonder about the state of the rest of the paint job, looks like its had a very diluted white wash put all over it ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2014)

As long as the alcohol wasn't diluted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2014)

That typhoon picture kinda reminds me of this pic-
22 sqn RAAF Mk21 DAP Beaufighter, probably taken at Morotai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2014)

Great pics, guys. Here's a recollection from a chap whom I was in letter (that dates it!) contact with many years back who served with Coastal Command with a Beaufighter squadron. He recounted aan incident of an attack on a hulk moored off the coast of Scotland for the purposes of firing practise:

“The three-inch rocket used by Coastal Command had a solid, non explosive armour-piercing head, which, according to the books should punch a six inch hole in a ship's side. When we rowed out to view the damage, we found the ship's plates were flared back like tin plate, leaving a diamond-shaped hole, through which a man could have wheeled a wheelbarrow. Furthermore, it had ploughed its way through angle-irons and girders inside the ship and out the other side! These rockets, if fired short, could travel underwater like a torpedo to give a “wet hit”. They could also sometimes turn upwards and come out of the water again, so it was advised to move to one side after firing.”


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Great shots....love the beaufighter!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2014)

.....one of my alltime favourite Beaufighter pics, which I posted earlier..






......and today's pic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2014)

Excellent finds folks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2014)

Boy that plane just looks the pugnacious brawler! Brutal!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2014)

A National Fire Service (NFS) fire engine rushes down Broad Street, Reading, BERKSHIRE, ENGLAND, UK, 1945 on the way to a fire. The appliance is travelling towards the camera. In the background, several other vehicles can be seen, and pedestrians go about their daily business.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2014)

Do like that Beau shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

When I see the first pic in post 1639 "The Flight of the Valkyries" runs through my mind.


----------



## abaddon1 (Jun 23, 2014)

If you ever wondered why so few ETO 8th Air Force airplanes made it back across the pond after the War... here's one of the answers...
These are the remains of U.S. Eighth Air Force B-17 Flying Fortress and B-24 Liberator bombers, based in Eastern England in WWII for the Strategic bombing of Germany and scrapped in situ at RAF Pulham, Norfolk, in 1947 instead of being ferried back to the U.S.A






Zoomable and further aerial views at:

Piles of scrap metal at RAF Pulham, Rushall, 1947 | Britain from Above


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2014)

Fascinating images on that link, abbadon1. Interesting to see Pulham's airship shed still surviving by the end of WW2. The station originally had two sheds, but in 1925 the other one was dismantled and moved to Cardington, Bedfordshire in support of the Imperial Airship Scheme. The airship R.100 lived inside it after completion at Howden whilst R.101 was housed in Cardington's original factory shed where she was built. Pulham had a distinguished RNAS career as an airship station; by far its most famous hour was the return of the British airship R.34 there on a direct flight from the United States in 1919. It had departed from East Fortune in Scotland and landed at Hazelhurst Field, Mineola Long Island, then back to Pulham St Mary.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2014)

Is the prop tied to the truck to help stabilize the aircraft as they use the airbag?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2014)

No idea, been trying to work that one out myself. The truck is a AEC Matador fuel bowser, so it's heavy enough, but no idea what's going on.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2014)

HMS Ark Royal, the day before she sank...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Such a beautiful ship.


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is the prop tied to the truck to help stabilize the aircraft as they use the airbag?



Looks like the aircraft isn't in the centre of the airbags, so it looks like it could slide off the back.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2014)

You could be right, looks like they slope to the back as well.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2014)

With the jack out front, it looks like they are going to raise the aircraft up sufficiently to install the jack under the wings - presumably there's also one on the other side, jack it up, then lower the undercarriage and if there is no damage to the gear, lower the aircraft onto its own wheels. The tanker looks like its there to steady the aircraft while air bags are being inflated. The flaps are down, so naturally the air bags can't be placed right under the wing; the flaps would get damaged as they couldn't take the strain of the air bags. Flaps would probably be inspected and retracted as well, depending on their condition. The air bags would be inflated only sufficiently to enable the jacks to be installed under the wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep, I believe you're right. The 'Matador' is taking the strain until there's enough clearance to get the screw jacks in position. As the engines/crank shafts have probably already been shock loaded, they wouldn't be that concerned about further possible damage caused by the stress of the ropes or cables. Engines and props can be replaced, the airframe is more important.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2014)

A German Medic works alongside his American counterparts (seen to the far right) to assist with the treatment of wounded troops (wounded German seated) from both nations at an Aid Station in Saint-Malo, France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope this is WWII as its a lovely photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2014)

...and lovely!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2014)

great shots...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2014)

B-25's from 18(NEI)sqn RAAF. A combined Dutch/Australian squadron that saw much action from Darwin.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 28, 2014)

Static test of a Mk108 cannon firing mine shells against a Bristol Blenheim fuselage. If that had been a flying test the tail would have come off and the crew would be dead. Pity the picture is a bit poor quality I will keep looking for a better file.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

Incredible. Both pictures.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

German 88s open up on an RAF night bombing formation


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

very cool shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2014)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sea Hurricanes aboard the H.M.S. Avenger...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2014)

Holy tiny batman! I knew they were small, but this picture really brings it home!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome shot George!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Mossies are always nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2014)

Aussie mossies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 1, 2014)

Corporal Lydia Alford, LACW Myra Roberts and LACW Edna Birkbeck were the first 3 women to land in Normandy on 12th June to evacuate casualties. They were the first of the Flying Nightingales. http://www.raf.mod.uk/bbmf/theaircraft/dakotafz692.cfm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2014)

Didn't know that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome pics gents!


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2014)

Royal Navy Corsairs, with a 13 for Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice ones gentlemen

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seafires take off from the deck of the escort carrier HMS Stalker....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2014)

cool pics fellas...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2014)

The last Hurricane built by the Hawker Aircraft Company, Mark IIC, PZ865 "The Last of the Many", decorated with banners and pennants on its completion at Langley, Berkshire. PZ865 was bought off the original Ministry of Aircraft Production contract by Hawkers and was retained as a communications and test aircraft. After the war it was placed on the civil register as G-AMAU and participated in a number of air races and displays before undergoing a complete overhaul in 1972, and presentation to the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, with whom it continues to fly.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice one Chris. This same aircraft flew directly over the Newark Air Museum when we were there last Sunday - bonus !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Thats a great shot Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2014)

Australian Beauforts taxy out for another strike against Rabaul, Jan 44.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2014)

A tea dance in progress in the big ballroom tea lounge at the Municipal Pavilion in Bournemouth. In the foreground, people sit to drink tea, whilst in the background, the dancers are just visible. A waitress can be seen in the centre of the photograph. OCTOBER 1943

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2014)

Messerschmitt 110 fighters supporting heavy ships of the German fleet during Operation Cerberus, in February 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Good pics fellas...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 10, 2014)

Hooking onto the crane with the engine running must have been a barrel of laughs. Supermarine Sea Otter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 10, 2014)

I think I am right when saying that those are ASV radar on the struts, never seen that before on a ship based seaplane.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Hooking onto the crane with the engine running must have been a barrel of laughs. Supermarine Sea Otter.
> 
> View attachment 266797



Not to mention bailing out quickly!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Handley Page Hampdens of No. 106 Squadron RAF, lined up at Coningsby, Lincolnshire, ready for take-off at last light on a raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotta ask about the beaching gear...forgetfulness or a staged photo?

Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 10, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Gotta ask about the beaching gear...forgetfulness or a staged photo?
> 
> Geo



That made me wonder as well, all I could think was the plane is being craned onto a seaplane tender and the landing gear was extended before the lift was started but then why is the engine still runing.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 10, 2014)

Found a pic of a Walrus being craned with the gear down but this time the engine isnt running unless a very fast shutter speed has frozen the prop when the button was pressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think the Walrus was amphibious. I think it had beaching gear that was added when the aircraft was brought ashore. Perhaps the aircraft were ferried and were heading to or from land.

Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 10, 2014)

The Walrus was an amphibian they flew off carriers as air sea rescue birds and the RN used Otters post war in this role till the Helicopter took over

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2014)

There is more to that little plane than I ever imagined.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Glider (Jul 10, 2014)

My favourite Walrus story. One that was being used as an air sea rescue aircraft picked up an American P51 pilot. Normally they took them back to base for a check up before the pilot was sent on to their home station. However the pilot persuaded the Walrus crew to drop him off at his home base which was on route. The Walrus landed and nothing happened until a jeep came out and stopped, the P51 pilot got out and the jeep drove around the Walrus before stopping again. A senior officer stood up in the jeep while the pilot climbed in. The Walrus pilot asked the SO if there was a problem. The SO shook his head loudly saying 'Dear God' and drove off leaving the Walrus crew to take off again.

I know they beauty is as beauty does but the Walrus was never a looker unless you were being picked up, when I am sure she looked stunning

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2014)

101st at Carentan in '44...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2014)

American soldier gives a wounded German POW soldier, water from his own canteen....Limey, France, '44...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2014)

That German doesn't look long for this world...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

He does look pretty bad.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2014)

...well he's not using his hands.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2014)

An American medic of the 133rd Infantry Regiment, carrying a wounded German in San't Angelo d'Alife, Italy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 14, 2014)

Spitfire VB floatplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 15, 2014)

Just a little scratch. Interior of a Halifax with lots and lots of splinter holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2014)

Good Lord! And it hit the toilet! The $hit has well and truly hit the fan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2014)

Sobering .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy crap! Tell me they did not land that thing?????


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Good Lord! And it hit the toilet! The $hit has well and truly hit the fan!



Looks like it just missed but if there was someone on it at the time......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, swiss cheese Halifax....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2014)

Man I want to know more about that one.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2014)

279 Sqn ASR.III releasing a lifeboat...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> 279 Sqn ASR.III releasing a lifeboat...
> 
> View attachment 267405
> 
> ...



That simply does not look like it will end well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't knock them, those lifeboats saved a lot of lives and were the most sophisticated approach at the time. They had two engines, food, supplies, radios, sails, waterproof clothing, flares and were self righting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2014)

Glider said:


> Don't knock them, those lifeboats saved a lot of lives and were the most sophisticated approach at the time. They had two engines, food, supplies, radios, sails, waterproof clothing, flares and were self righting.


I know there were alot of sea/rescue units that were the salvation of countless souls, but in looking at the photo and understanding physics to a certain degree, I can't help but wonder how many prototypes and practice sessions it took before they were able to deliver a boat in that fashion without it:
1) tumbling from the aircraft and breaking up on impact
2) catching air and nosing up into the aircraft, damaging both boat and aircraft
3) hitting the water at speed and over-shooting the rescue area or worse, skimming into the survivors


----------



## Glider (Jul 17, 2014)

No doubt a lot of trial and error came into it. Looking at the picture it looks as if they were forced away from the aircraft with the nose being forced out first. There seems to be a left over blast of gas in the nose and the rear has just been released. The came down on parachutes which would deal with the landing speed. My guess is the biggest problem was probably the distance they may have drifted away from the survivors before the boat hits the water.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> That simply does not look like it will end well...



Thinking the same thing....


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 17, 2014)

A sequence of drop from a B-17 can be seen here;

Higgins Boat drop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

There is an excellent book about this _Shot Down and In The Drink: RAF and Commonwealth Aircrews Saved From the Sea, 1939-1945 _. When the boat lands ropes are shot out away in various directions from the boat to help the survivors reach it. Believe it or most drops were good with only a few not working well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2014)

Now that would be a horrible sight if you had just turned down the alley during the street fighting...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

Immediately reminded me of 'Kelly's Heroes'. I'm still looking for the paint splashes .... woof, woof !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

I thought and typed the same thing until I saw your post!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

Great pic. In the now wooded area behind the beach at Harlech, there's the remains of one of these tracks, all overgrown, but virtually complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

That would be so much fun!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 18, 2014)

What? Shooting at wood airplanes?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

Firing a Quad turret!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2014)

Dunno...for me, the thrill would be nailing that target with either a Mk108 or a GAU-8.

The downside to that, would be a very very short thrill as the target is transformed into matchsticks in about half a second...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Firing a Quad turret!.



Yep....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 25, 2014)

Sqn Leader Nigel Rose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Empire State Building in July 1945, after B-25 crash....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2014)

Photo-journalist Lee Miller in Hitler's bathtub...






...from what I read, the mud on her boots and rug are from Dachau, which she visited, just prior, Apr.30,'45.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

THAT is just awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2014)

Hitler's bathtub where I wonder.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2014)

He had a picture of himself in his own bath tub? He's not vain - lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Hitler's bathtub where I wonder.



The article said it was his private apartment in Munich

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Hitler's bathtub where I wonder.



Just a wild guess here, but.....bathroom?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2014)

Smarta$$.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2014)

Lee Miller was a hottie; very attractive woman. She was close friends with Pablo Picasso among others and was active in the surrealist art movement before the war. Her war correspondent days saw her in London during the Blitz and in France just after D-Day, including photographic the concentration camps at Dachau - as mentioned already and Buchenwald. I have a book on her work by a former curator colleague of my wife's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Smarta$$.



Should I get me coat and umbrella?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2014)

Great shots fellas...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 29, 2014)

One of the best photos ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy crap! I never saw that before. Is it real? Do you know the story behind it?


----------



## Torch (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice pic,right wing looks weird...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 29, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Holy crap! I never saw that before. Is it real? Do you know the story behind it?



I hope its not a photoshop job. Dont know the story behind it I just spotted it whilst randomly surfing the web.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2014)

Seen it before somewhere, possibly in one of my books. Nothing particularly unusual about the aircraft itself - the starboard wing appears to have received a replacement, and very weathered, outer section, the port wing tip appears to have been replaced, and the overall look of oil stains, dirt and ground crew foot prints on the wings is about average for the period, for a well-used B-17F.
Great pic though - just hope the strike camera which took it, did so after the bombs had been released !


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2014)

It appears to have been repaired and replaced all over!
Amazing A/C and an amzing shot.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 30, 2014)

May I post one?
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 30, 2014)

Fascinating read well worth clicking the link.

http://spitfiresite.com/2010/07/battle-of-britain-1940-channel-islands.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)

1944 - Air gunners attend a refresher class in aircraft recognition conducted by a Gunnery Instructor, Pilot Officer V A Reed, using wooden models, at No. 7 Air Gunners School, Stormy Down, Glamorgan.

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice Chris. Is he pointing out something to that guy sitting in the chair in reference to an awkward incident that may have happened over night?


----------



## stona (Jul 30, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> View attachment 268449



That's _probably_ Wilhelm Meyerweissflog's Bf 109, W.Nr 5375, in which he was shot down over England (Monkton Farm, near Manston) on 5th September 1940.






Meyerweissflog was 51 years old at the time!

He had returned from leave on 4th September and the next day, seeing some other Bf 109s take off, he decide to make a freelance patrol himself. He took off and flew in the direction of England where he was intercepted, his aircraft suffering hits to the fuel tank and oil cooler. He made a forced landing and, when apprehended, had no idea where he was!

This aircraft used to be one of the options in the 1/24 scale Airfix kit.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2014)

Being re-fueled at Villiaze on Guernsey.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2014)

Been meaning to finish a diorama, with the 1/24th scale kit, originally built about 9 or 10 years ago, but received a couple of hitherto unpublished photos showing the damage to the aircraft, which messed things up a bit!
Until seeing those two pics, I hadn't realised that the empennage was twisted to starboard so much !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2014)

Great pics fellas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2014)

All in all, Meyerweissflog did a good job with that belly landing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice shots, Guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Prelude to tragedy...*
Each loaded with two 1,000 lbs bombs, the Typhoons F3-T and F3-W of No. 438 Squadron RCAF, were taking off at Eindhoven when 'T' burst its port tyre and swung broadside on the runway. As 'W' taxies past, a groundcrewman arrived to assist the pilot of 'T' to taxy clear. Unfortunately the landing gear collapsed, causing the port bomb to fall off, exploding moments later and killing both men and blowing the Typhoon to pieces....

(Richard Ward in The Hawker Typhoon and Tempest by Mason)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

Daaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2014)

Brutal


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2014)

That is rather poignant and very sad. A very special image considering that moments after it was taken, the subject matter was completely obliterated. Nice find.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

PTO, 1944: U.S. M4A2 packing a little extra armor...

In this case, it's a Japanese Type 94 tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2014)

A new meaning to backpack....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Reminds me of the old cars that had the spare tire mounted on the trunk lid.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

Also gives a great example of how small Japanese armor was.

As technically capable as Japan was, their armor was sadly lacking. I know that Japan didn't really possess a need for armor in many of their operations, but there were many occasions where capable armor would have proven very useful.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2014)

Found this doing Google search from pictures of Bv 238...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

That's a prime candidate for a caption competition !
Such as 'Hans, you fool, you missed the lake again!'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sherman Firefly with disguised gun: Canadian 5th armoured division Sherman Firefly in Holland, 1945....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2014)

That's got to be Johann Vayne !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2014)

That is definately an unusual (and badass) photo...

Since the disaster at Crete, it seems you didn't see the fallschirmjager in action all that often


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe not publicised as much, but they fought very hard at Cassino, some actions in Normandy, and at Arnhem, and, of course, the Ardennes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a cool pic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Maybe not publicised as much, but they fought very hard at Cassino, some actions in Normandy, and at Arnhem, and, of course, the Ardennes.


Right...thier air ops pretty much came to an end after Crete, being used in infantry roles. However, even deployed as infantry, they made a hell of an accounting of themselves.

There were a couple units that even resisted Allied advances and held German occupied territory in France until the surrender.


----------



## The Bigfella (Aug 14, 2014)

Gun camera footage from my uncle (father's brother). He flew with 456 Squadron in Beaufighters and then Mosquitoes before being repatriated with TB.

First image is shots from another plane.... the rest from my uncle. In photo 5, the black dot near the top, left of centre... is a cannon shell fired by the U Boat. It went a few feet past his left shoulder... a close miss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2014)

"...However, even deployed as infantry, they made a hell of an accounting of themselves."

The Canadians who fought them house-to-house at Ortona, Italy, can confirm that in spades ... as in grave digger spades.

MM
Proud Canadian


----------



## The Bigfella (Aug 14, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> "...However, even deployed as infantry, they made a hell of an accounting of themselves."
> 
> The Canadians who fought them house-to-house at Ortona, Italy, can confirm that in spades ... as in grave digger spades.
> 
> ...



Dad was captured by them in Crete.... after what he described as "our glorious retreat without arms".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2014)

Great shots here guys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2014)

I was surprised to learn that there was an airborne component to the last German offensive in the west, the one after the Ardennes offensive. Evidently it was quickly contained.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2014)

German fallschirmjäger riding on a Tiger of the 2nd SS Das Reich in Russia,late 1943...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2014)

Excellent and interesting photos here folks! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 15, 2014)

Sgt J Lloyd (right) and L.Cpl Jones, two motorcycle despatch riders of the Royal Welsh Fusiliers have a ‘brew’ before the attack on Evrecy, Normandy, France, 16 July 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 16, 2014)

I told you not to pull that lever

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2014)

German paratroopers, Crete 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2014)

Battle of Stalingrad: German mortar crew preparing the 81mm mortar for action under cover of a destroyed T-34 Soviet tank. Fall 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2014)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

Clean uniforms and smiles. If they only knew......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, still looks warm...hot even.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Battle of Stalingrad: German mortar crew preparing the 81mm mortar for action under cover of a destroyed T-34 Soviet tank. Fall 1942.
> 
> .
> View attachment 269716



_Diorama!!_

Fallschirmjäger, Monte Cassino...


----------



## Glider (Aug 18, 2014)

Barracuda about to be ditched from HMS Indomitable after being stripped of spares after a heavy landing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2014)

Great shot! Wasn't there a guy in Australia looking for Barracuda's that were dumped off a carrier post war?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2014)

Finnish fighter Fokker D.XXI airfield Vilyakkalan.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2014)

Canadian author Farley Mowat who passed away in May. He served with The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment and participated in Operation Husky and Ortono attaining the rank of Captain. In early '45 he worked as an intelligence agent in the Netherlands and went through enemy lines to start unofficial negotiations about food drops with General Blaskowitz. The food drops, under the codename Operation Manna, saved thousands of Dutch lives.








Geo

_EDIT:_ added regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2014)

A big  to him!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 25, 2014)

Firing the Ordnance ML 4.2 mortar at Monte Cassino 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2014)

OSHA where are you when ww need you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2014)

A wounded Luftwaffe officer is being attended by a US Army medic at an unidentified location in Germany, 1945. The incident apparently involved the staff car as well -- bullet hole in the lower left of the rear window.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2014)

An Italian Seaplane...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, that is...ummm....graphic. Wow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2014)

Njaco said:


> A wounded Luftwaffe officer is being attended by a US Army medic at an unidentified location in Germany, 1945. The incident apparently involved the staff car as well -- bullet hole in the lower left of the rear window.


You can also see a bullet hole in the roof (over back seat) and one in the trunk (near the license plate)



Capt. Vick said:


> An Italian Seaplane...


I see the guy (body? can't determine their condition) in the water, but is that another guy sitting on the port wing??


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 31, 2014)

Someone was looking after him that day. How did he walk away from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2014)

Dam!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2014)

And the first thought when you run over there is take a picture?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2014)

Magazines scattered among the rubble of the heavily bombed town of Saint-Lô, Normandy, France, summer 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2014)

Hard to imagine coming home to that.
Wonder what it looks like now?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2014)

I've always wondered what may have been lost in WWI and WWII. I know that my family has always passed down heirlooms from generation to generation, some items being from way back in old Europe.

So what precious books, artifacts and other things may have been lost forever, that may have had historical significance, in those wars...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you seen the film The Monuments Men, a bit of an overdramatisation, but interesting nonetheless.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Monuments_Men

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monuments,_Fine_Arts,_and_Archives_program


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't had a chance, though I have read the stories about the real guys.

But those were _known_ artifacts they were after. I am talking about a family perhaps, that has lived in a little house in a little French town since medieval times, that has family heirlooms passed down for countless generations. Or a house in a town in Germany that had a Roman sword that's been passed down for centuries. Things that would be known to the people who lived there, but not to the outside world...so when the bombs fell and the tanks battled, those unknown, but priceless objects were lost to history forever without ever being known.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the "Picture of the Day" thread, not "Picture of the Week" or "Picture of the Month"...c'mon ya' slackers!!

Here's a little "gun porn":

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2014)

That is very cool! The noise must have been tremendous!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2014)

Ear protection? What ear protection? You have two hands don't ya? Here, hold my cigarette while I apply this asbestos...

Welcome to the 1940's son!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2014)

Speaking of ear protection...






...the guy in the bottom left is giving you the finger! Seriously, I love this picture. So much atmosphere, detail and hope(?) as this was the last chance for Jack's dream. Plus I always wondered what happened to the guy on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2014)

Messerschmitt Bf-109 production line.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 5, 2014)

The one thing that jumps out for me is the total lack of any women on the production line. It wouldn't happen anywhere else


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 5, 2014)

Disarmament. Cutting a 40cm (15.7inch) barrel from Mutsu or Nagato class battleship at Kannonzaki, Kanagawa Prefecture in November 1948. Photo by Robert L. Steele

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 6, 2014)

Brilliant picture it shows very well the wire winding of the barrel. The miles upon miles of flat ribbon wires that stopped the barrel bursting when it was fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2014)

Winston Churchill inspects RAF personnel following a tour of a cave complex in North Africa in August 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 6, 2014)

Is that Gibraltar?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

Based on the natives, I would guess not.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like the officer in the background may have stepped in something that once belonged to Churchill.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 6, 2014)

Wimpy fuselages ready for skinning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2014)

A sapper discovers a mine beside the Desert Railway which ran from Mersa Matruh to a few miles from Tobruk, 22 November 1942.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2014)

"What's that boys? Oh sorry! Just a cramp in me shoulder! Carry on..."

"I hate when he does that..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2014)

Someone should sneak up behind him and pop a paper bag...


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2014)

A set up shot otherwise the photographer would be ahead of the mine clearance team. Not a good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, the sapper should be secure in the knowledge that the photographer walked ahead of him.

Shinpachi, an interesting photo and thanks to fastmongrel for pointing out the barrel construction. I did not know that the barrels were wound with wire so thanks for that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Disarmament. Cutting a 40cm (15.7inch) barrel from Mutsu or Nagato class battleship at Kannonzaki, Kanagawa Prefecture in November 1948. Photo by Robert L. Steele


That is a very informative photo, Shinpachi!

To be honest, I had always thought the large gun barrels were of an extruded, tempered construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 8, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, the sapper should be secure in the knowledge that the photographer walked ahead of him.
> 
> Shinpachi, an interesting photo and thanks to fastmongrel for pointing out the barrel construction. I did not know that the barrels were wound with wire so thanks for that!



Wire wound barrels were mostly a British thing and as most of the pre WWI Japanese navy was built in Britain its not surprising the Japanese arsenals followed suit. Wire wound barrels had advantages and disadvantages over barrels that were built up from tubes. They were lighter, cheaper, quicker to build and tended to last longer. Against them they were limited in barrel length before problems with barrel droop kicked in as they werent quite as stiff longitudally. The famous RN 15 inch 42 calibre guns were wire wound and are reckoned to be the best all round heavy gun ever built and one of the most accurate and hard hitting. 

List of British ordnance terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2014)

King George VI and General Władysław Sikorski, Prime Minister of the Polish Government-in-Exile, inspecting a guard of honour of the 1st Polish Corps at Glamis, Scotland.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2014)

An 82nd Airborne casualty lies among the ruins of a glider, France, June 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2014)

who had a yellow light?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2014)

Dang...that's an expensive snafu!

Can't help but notice the hand-written 87 of the fuselage (aircraft at right) and the partial stammkennzeichen (on the aircraft at left)...did this occur at a factory, perhaps?


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 16, 2014)

It might just be my suspicous mind and rubbish eyesight but is there something not quite right about this picture. Cant quite pin it but as soon as I saw it it looked odd and every time I look at it it still looks odd. Possibly the nose of the left craft and the shadows on the craft on the right.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2014)

If you notice, it's an overcast day in the photo, that can lend to a soft (diffused) shadow effect. Note the soft shadow of the uppermost prop across the white painted area of the spinner.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2014)

I suspect that ferry pilot was given a gun and sent to the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2014)

It might be the illusion that the plane on the left has a none standard 4 bladed prop, when in actuality it's one of the blade of the plane on the right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

German soldiers inspect the wreckage of a U.S. glider: Normandy, France, June 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2014)

Man, Glider pilots really have a huge pair of <bleeps>!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

Huevos the size of bowling balls, you meant?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

No doubt


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, imagine your reaction if someone said "Take this canvas and ply covered covered glider, with a heavy field gun or Jeep strapped behind you, fly it through some flak, and land it in that field".
In the average reply, the second word would be 'Off'!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, imagine your reaction if someone said "Take this canvas and ply covered covered glider, with a heavy field gun or Jeep strapped behind you, fly it through some flak, and land it in that field".
> In the average reply, the second word would be 'Off'!!



"Oh, and you have to do that at night with no running lights!"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2014)

Soviet experiments in "water delivery" of the T-37 Amphibious light tank.

The idea was to deliver the tank by air from a TB-3 and a series of tests were done to see if aerial delivery would be an option for fast deployment of the tank to forward positions.

It didn't work.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2014)

"Hey, Ivan, do you know a bloke called Barnesevich Walliski ?"


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2014)

So they used an airplane.......

to deliver a tank......

in water....

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Sep 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, imagine your reaction if someone said "Take this canvas and ply covered covered glider, with a heavy field gun or Jeep strapped behind you, fly it through some flak, and land it in that field".
> In the average reply, the second word would be 'Off'!!



Oh yes, and after that you can fight as an infantry soldier as you have nothing else to do......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 26, 2014)

HMS Campbeltown (ex USS Buchanan) wedged into the dry dock gates at St Nazaire. Very soon the fuses are going to light up 4.5 tons of Amatol.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2014)

A classic pic!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2014)

A PzKfw Mk IV that seems to have suffered a little damage...


----------



## yulzari (Sep 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> A PzKfw Mk IV that seems to have suffered a little damage...



The PzKfw Mk IV passes it's turret ring integrity test......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Glider (Sep 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, Glider pilots really have a huge pair of <bleeps>!



I wish that were true


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice one of the Wimpey.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2014)

Tiger 105 of 501sSSPzAbt, commanded by OberSturmfuhrer Wessel, became disabled after it crashed through a building and the wall fell down upon it, during the street battle in Stavelot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2014)

U.S. Sherman tank, Kasserine Pass.


----------



## GregP (Sep 30, 2014)

Placing a tank decoy:






Now THAT's a LIGHT tank!

Here's Dick Bong:






Not long left to live, but he did a hell of a job in his combat time.

Somebody's gonna' have a bad day:






and fairly quickly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2014)

That sherman wreck is mesmerizing...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2014)

It sure is ! Peeled open like a bannana.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It sure is ! Peeled open like a bannana.



An early M4 welded hull type. Some of the very early types had the riveted lower which was terrible in it's own right: when hit by a (non-lethal) round, the rivet heads would shear and ricochet around the interior like bullets.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

Testing the SIA Ambrosini AR, which was to be the lower half (guided bomb) of the Italian "Mistel". The intended control plane was the M.C202.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like it is spreading it's wings. No wonder it was called a Ronson, Lights every time. That is the worst case I have ever seen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2014)

A T-34 lays in ruin. I understand this photo was taken at Kursk, not 100% sure, though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2014)

A great shot of the He280 V3, showing the cowling removed from the starboard HeS8A engine.


----------



## Glider (Oct 6, 2014)

A set of Photos from more modern times which have probably been seen since man first went to war
BBC News - Bringing the front line to UK streets

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2014)

Great photos ..... _civilized _human beings. Thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

cool shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2014)

The original Band of Brothers - officers and men of 506 PIR/101 AB at Berchtesgaden including Major Winters and Nixon among others.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2014)

God, they MUST have thought "Job well done".


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2014)

Good view of the He280 V3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 15, 2014)

Loading up with 20mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2014)

Good one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 30, 2014)

Not great quality but a great pic you can almost hear that Griffon growl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lowering "Fat Man" into the pit in preparation for it being loaded into "Bock's Car"...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2014)

I understand that those pits are still there on Tinian


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Nov 2, 2014)

Handeling That thing by HAND???????? Not me bro!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Handeling That thing by HAND???????? Not me bro!


Probably as dangerous as handling a hand grenade...

But I am pretty sure they were keeping a close eye on those tropical storms that were all around, that day.

One bolt of lightning and the "pin gets pulled" on that bigass grenade


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 3, 2014)

Breathe in no room for a beer belly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2014)

93rd division on Bougainville, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2014)

Australian Bren gunner at Buin Road, Bougainville.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like the RAF was having a rodent problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 6, 2014)

MM401 464sqnRAAF. Damaged by flak over Pas de Calais.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2014)

One of Avia B.534s pretending to be a Polish fighter machine for the German Nazi propaganda movie "Kampfgeschwader Lützow".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree, excellent!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2014)

Helmut Obersteuermann Klotzsch of U-175 calling for help to be rescued after his ship was sunk by USGCG (United States Coast Guard Cutter) "Spencer" in the waters of the North Atlantic, south-west of Ireland, April 17, 1943.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

How the hell did he keep his cap on?!?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Soldiers of the Australian 6th Division land on Dove Bay during the drive on Wewak, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2014)

Interesting finds guys.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2014)

A pair of Luftwaffe TKS tankettes in Finland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks warm inside


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Looks warm inside


As small as they are, I bet they were!

Those tankettes are even smaller than the Kyugo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Cool pics guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

Actually these were captured Polish TKS tankettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 8, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> A pair of Luftwaffe TKS tankettes in Finland
> 
> View attachment 276179



Does it take two to peddle them tanks????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2014)

_(2 days after the collapse of Poland_)

Hauptmann #1: "What are we gonna do with these?"
Hauptmann #2: "I dunno"
Hauptmann #1: "I know, we'll give them to the Luftwaffe. They'll take anything!"


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Actually these were captured Polish TKS tankettes.


They were indeed, and what makes them really unique, is that it was Luftwaffe, not Wehrmacht, that was operating them.

It's not a well known fact that the Luftwaffe actually had Infantry (aside from the Fallschirmjager) and Armored units .


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Looks warm inside



Which brings me to a question: in the winter was it cold in a tank with all that (cold) steel? Or was it better to be in one when it was cold? I imagine it was worse to be in a tank in the steaming hot jungle right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

The interior of a tank would be warm by virtue of it's engine and drive train's proximity to the crew compartment. It was much easier to get warm inside during cold weather, than it was to cool down when operating in warm climates.

During the North Arican campaign, tank crews were at risk from perishing in the extreme heat and the jokes about frying eggs on the mantlet for breakfast was actually not a joke...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmmmmm....


Here, check this out: Breakfast, Afrika Corps style!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnaHD2xt5sE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2014)

Save fuel, save energy


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2014)

A flight of Bf 109Es early 1940.

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2014)

Tight formation...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2014)

Three Avia B.534s pretending Polish fighter machines of the September Campaign 1939 for Nazi German propaganda film.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Park (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder how it performed ? Looks like it could get on your tail quickly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2014)

A U.S. Navy Grumman F4F-4 Wildcat of fighting squadron VF-3 from the USS Yorktown (CV-5) lands on the aircraft carrier USS Hornet (CV-8 ), circa 14:30 h, 4 June 1942. The plane "3-F-24" was piloted by Ens. Daniel C. Sheedy and had been damaged by Japanese A6M2 Zero fighters over the Japanese fleet. The aircraft landed hard, causing the right landing gear to collapse and the six 12.7 mm machine guns opened fire for two seconds (note the smoke coming from the guns). The bullets killed three Marines, a sailor of VB-8, and the aft 12.7 cm gun control officer, Lt. Royal R. Ingersoll, son of Adm. Royal E. Ingersoll (CINCLANT). Twenty others were wounded.

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow! I heard about this incident in the book "First Team". Never knew it was filmed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2014)

Was the gunfire pilot error?


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 18, 2014)

Norwegian Spitfire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Was the gunfire pilot error?



I don't remember nor do I know if they even said in the book. Pilot must have felt terrible either way.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2014)

True, I know I would have if it had been me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Norwegian Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 277095


I know that FN-Z was in 331 Sqn RAF through 1945, but that FN-Z pictured has Norwegian markings, so must be post-war.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 19, 2014)

The Royal Norwegian Airforce was established on 10th November 1944. 331 and 332 were still under RAF control till September 1945 but from 10th Nov 44 they were paid for by the Norwegian Government in exile, I presume the national markings must have changed some time after.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2014)

Bv 141's


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2014)

The destroyers USS Selfridge and O'Bannon at Noumea after the naval battle of Vella Lavella (Solomons). Oct 6th 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2014)

Great picture. I always remember them talking about Vella Lavella on "Black Sheep"


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Vella Lavella in 1943. I can see a Hellcat, a Corsair, a Dauntless and what looks to be P40's. Engine maintenance looks to be done in the tents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Isn't that the repair facility at Barkoma Field?

Can't tell if those P-40s are RAAF or RNZAF, but it's a great photo


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pic. I'd be interested to know what's up with the paint on the Corsair on the right.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes its BarKoma airfield. And the P40's are from NZ. By the way, this airfield was completely abandoned in mid 1944. For a few months, it was vital. Then in the snap of a finger, it was redundant and not worth a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pic. I'd be interested to know what's up with the paint on the Corsair on the right.


Looks like it's been patched together. All those aircraft in the foreground look to be in rough shape. The F6F appears to have a bent tail structure (the horizontal stab is not square to the airframe) and the markings on the center F4U look older than the other U.S. aircraft(and the panels are gone from the starboard wing)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

That is really a great picture that IS worth a thousand words!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Torpedo damage can be nasty. Especially the IJN ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)

The embarked Spitfires at the Malta harbour.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

They're putting the Spitfire ON the carrier? Was this towards the end of the war you think?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2014)

VMF-222 at Vella Lavella. Note the Wildcat at the end of the row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> They're putting the Spitfire ON the carrier? Was this towards the end of the war you think?




The closest one is wearing the serial NF539. It seems to be the K code letter and a trace of W on the fuselage The serial of the Spitfire behind her is NN339. Both serials indicate the Seafire Mk.III. According to the info I found via the net the Seafire III NF539 belonged to the 899th Squadron FAA. Judging by this all these Spits in the image are Seafires.

NF539 Seafire III	West	M55	RNDA 10-3-44 Tested Yeovilton store 2-6-44 899S Long Kesh ('KW') 7-44 Port spar caught on wire 2-10-44 Missed wires 8-2-45 (both Lt HH Salisbury) 805S 7-45

NN339 Seafire III	COA	M55	RNDA 22-2-44 Tested Yeovilton store 2-6-44 899S HMS Khedive 7-44 to 9-44 794S Eglinton 3-46 to 4-46


And I have just found the same picture with a caption on the site ... ROYAL NAVY DURING SECOND WORLD WAR (A 25400)

"THE SEAFIRE III AT MALTA. JULY AND AUGUST 1944, GRAND HARBOUR, MALTA, ON BOARD AN ESCORT CARRIER."
"Under the bombed bastions of the entrance to Grand Harbour, Valletta, Malta, an escort carrier arrives with the deck loaded with Supermarine Seafire IIIs."

HMS Khedive ...






Also I found the picture as the colour one. The source : https://www.pinterest.com/pin/291115563387727050/

Unsinkable Malta. Rare colour photo from 1944... Supermarine Seafire L.IIIs of RNAS 808 Squadron on the deck of the escort aircraft carrier HMS Khedive (02), entering the Grand Harbour of Valletta in Malta. July 1944. (© Imperial War Museum A 25400)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow. That's some hard core info my friend. Like the lift spoilers on the wings. Where they integral with the wing or part of the ground equipment?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> VMF-222 at Vella Lavella. Note the Wildcat at the end of the row.
> 
> View attachment 277590


Wonder if that Wildcat was the "hack"...

Also next to the Wildcat can be seen a Corsair that looks rather new, compared to the rest.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow. That's some hard core info my friend. Like the lift spoilers on the wings. Where they integral with the wing or part of the ground equipment?



THX. 


Actually the lift spoilers on the wings are the telescopic jury struts . I'm sure you know the wing folding system for Seafire III was a manual one. Crews used the struts for securing of both folded and unfolded wings while transporting. For getting ready to take off these struts were dismounted. I haven't seen them in pictures with Seafire IIIs ready to fly. So these can be belonged to the ground equipment category.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent finds folks! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

As always thank you brother!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2014)

My pleasure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2014)

Westland Whirlwind Mk. I, taken about 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

This is the same kite methinks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've always thought the Whirlwind was a beautiful aircraft.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2014)

Wurger said:


> This is the same kite methinks....
> 
> View attachment 277722


It is and if you look at the cloud cover, was taken during the same flight


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

Yep. You are right.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

Wish it had a longer service life...and that there was one in a museum somewhere...or my backyard.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2014)

Those have got to be Charles E Brown photos - his timing and use of cloud and lighting is classic photography at its best.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2014)

I need to find a quality 1/48 scale version of this little monster. Love this aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wish it had a longer service life...and that there was one in a museum somewhere...or my backyard.


Check out: Home - Whirlwind Fighter Project



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I need to find a quality 1/48 scale version of this little monster. Love this aircraft.


There's a few 
Trumpeter kit #02890
Classic Airframes #463

Although it seems that there is a larger variety of the Whirlwind in 1/72 scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've never seen this one.

The IJN destroyer, Nagatsuki was holed by a six-inch shot in combat. Its captain, Lieutenant Commander Tameo Furukawa, grounded the vessel near Bambari Harbor, on Kolombangara Island. It was destroyed the next day by allied air attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2014)

Whirlwind looks great in flight, something nice about it, but sitting on its undercarriage there is an odd look to it's stance...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 27, 2014)

THE ROYAL NAVY DURING THE SECOND WORLD WAR. © IWM (A 27255)IWM Non Commercial Licence

Yeoman of Signals Douglas Brook, of Weybridge, with a stripped Lewis gun on the bridge of HMS WOLFHOUND in harbour at Rosyth. You can still see the remains of the cooling jacket just in front of the pan magazine. No sights though so a spray and pray weapon.

HMS Wolfhound (L56) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2014)

A B17 bombs Japanese positions on Gizo Island. 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a painting of that picture in a book I have with a couple of Rufe floatplane fighters in hot pursuit for added drama.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Check out: Home - Whirlwind Fighter Project
> 
> 
> There's a few
> ...



Thank you Dave, I'll look those up sir! In the meantime, here's another photo.

Consolidated B-32 “Dominator” being refueled at Yonton Airfield, Okinawa, after arriving from Luzon, Philippines, Aug. 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice, I really love the B-32.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Check out: Home - Whirlwind Fighter Project
> 
> 
> There's a few
> ...



Dave, I found the Trumpeter for $11.81 on Amazon. It took some time but I'll have it soon. Thanks of the info sir. Shipping will just above 4 bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Marine Major Gregory “Pappy” Boyington, Commanding Officer of VMF-214 the “Black Sheep” and later Medal of Honor recipient, boards his F4U-1 Corsair at the Barakoma airstrip on Vella LaVella Island, Solomons, Dec 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2014)

5th BG B24 on Munda Strip, New Georgia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2014)

I met him at a book signing many years ago at an air show..............
cranky looking old [email protected]@rd.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

I met Pappy Boyington, Fess Parker and several other notables during an airshow at MCAS El Toro in the 70's. Pappy was about as cranky as he looked (most old Marines are, anyway)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tanks supporting 37th Inf Div infantry, advancing on Japanese pillbox's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)

An assembling line of the Curtiss P-40 Warhawk ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2014)

Never to be duplicated


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Japanese supply mission to Lae, under attack by U.S. and Austailian aircraft...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)

Youngsters playing with a jettison fuel tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2014)

P-47 pilot Lt Edwin King, flak caused oil leak, landed safely, Italy Jan 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Japanese supply mission to Lae, under attack by U.S. and Austailian aircraft...
> 
> View attachment 278365
> 
> ...



These were Kaibokan class frigates that were caught off Quemoy island off the China coast, on April 6th 1945. The attackers were B25's from the 345th BG, 501st BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2014)

A P-47 ("Buzzin' Cuzzin" 44-21054) flown by Lt. Richard Sulzbach of the 364th FS, 350th FG, 12th AF on April 1,1945. Lt. Sulzbach had a little run-in with some trees while on a strafing run over Italy. He was able to fly the plane 120 miles back to base and land safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> These were Kaibokan class frigates that were caught off Quemoy island off the China coast, on April 6th 1945. The attackers were B25's from the 345rd BG, 501st BS.



Never trust the internet.

Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 3, 2014)

I think it might not be a factory modification

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Never trust the internet.
> 
> Geo



I got my information from a book I have of a group history of the 345th BG.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> I got my information from a book I have of a group history of the 345th BG.



I was referring to myself.

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2014)

My Wiki says like follows -

On April 4 1945, the fleet HOMO-03 led by two escort ships (kaibokan) No.1(center in the photo) and No.134(maybe the other one) left Hongkong for Moji, Japan.
.......................................
On April 6, offshore Xiamen in the South China Sea, the fleet was attacked by 24 B-25s flown from Luzon. The fleet was finally destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2014)

Australian sniper, Borneo 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2014)

wow a leftie too !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2014)

That's what I was thinking also! Unless the negative is reversed, which doesn't look likely.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2014)

He's certainly shooting left-handed...perhaps he's left-eye dominant but might actually be right-handed because his knife is on his right side.

The bolt on the rifle shows the photo is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> He's certainly shooting left-handed...perhaps he's left-eye dominant but might actually be right-handed because his knife is on his right side.
> 
> The bolt on the rifle shows the photo is correct.



yup, you are right Dave.

as a child i was made to change from being left handed to right handed by my Dad in preperation to follow him into the Para's as he told me we dont have any left handed rifles in the british army !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2014)

I can see using a revolver or bolt action rifle as a lefty, but using a semi-auto anything (except types like the Luger) as a lefty is not a good idea unless you like brass in your face (eye, nose, forehead, etc.)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting that he's using a SMLE, rather than the designated No.4T.


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Interesting that he's using a SMLE, rather than the designated No.4T.


good spot Dogsbody, didnt notice that myself, maybe his lucky rifle ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

a good shot though...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2014)

rochie said:


> good spot Dogsbody, didnt notice that myself, maybe his lucky rifle ?



Possibly, or maybe weapon of choice. Although the bolt and action on the No.4 were excellent, and probably the fastest ever made, the SMLE, overall, was a better weapon, being virtually hand-made, and generally regarded as more accurate (in the right hands) than the much later No.4 - more so with 'match' or selected ammunition.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2014)

AFAIK the Australian Army never fielded the No4. The rifle in question would be a SMLE No1 MkIII(HT) which is a Lithgow built rifle with a heavy barrel and telescopic sight, hence the "HT". 
See here SMLE No1 Mk III* H HT


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> AFAIK the Australian Army never fielded the No4. The rifle in question would be a SMLE No1 MkIII(HT) which is a Lithgow built rifle with a heavy barrel and telescopic sight, hence the "HT".
> See here SMLE No1 Mk III* H HT



thanks for the explanation Andy


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2014)

Australian soldiers digging in after capturing "the pimple" on Shaggy Ridge, December 43.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2014)

...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Andy, that explains it all.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for revealing the previously unknown Battle of Panama. I heard Japanese subs where also sighted off of Coney Island.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2014)

P-51's and P-47's in the Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a great shot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks for revealing the previously unknown Battle of Panama. I heard Japanese subs where also sighted off of Coney Island.


I wasn't aware that any action ever happened in Panama. The Germans and Japanese both had plans, but they never materialized.

And it's possible that a German U-Boat could have been sighted off Coney Island, as the U-Boats operated along the eastern seaboard quite freely for several years. The Japanese, on the otherhand, did attack California several times via submarine (extremely limited, however).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2014)

I was really just commenting on the hysteria of the time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I was really just commenting on the hysteria of the time.


And there was no short supply of that! 

Look at the "great air raid of Los Angeles" as a prime example!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2014)

Love the movie "1941"


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love the movie "1941"


That was a great movie (and Speilberg did a great job with the props) and according to Speilberg, it was inspired by that "air raid" of 1942

Seen here, are 55 gallon drum fire bombs released by 7th AF just above airstrip No.2 on Iwo Jima, 1 February 1945. By the way, the "fins" were made of plywood...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2014)

Whoa! Never seen that before.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2014)

Australian Matilda tanks, 25 pounders 3.7 inch AA guns lay down a barrage on Japanese positions on Tarakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2014)

No one wanna talk about the huge identification stripes on some of the fighters in post 2030? I don't recall seeing them before. Anybody know anything more? Where the squadron specific or air force wide?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2014)

The 348th FG would be my guess, they flew P-47's and 51's with those stripes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool! Thanks! Hard to miss those!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2014)

An He162 assembly line in an underground facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

I always loved this picture. Oh to wander around the ruins of Nazi Germany and Japan after the war...collecting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes...the term "collecting" does sound much nicer than "obsessive hoarding"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks like something out of an Indiana Jones movie 

Native soldier of the 1st New Guinea Infantry Battalion with Owen gun at the ready, New Britain 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

What gun is that? It looks like a cross between a Thompson Sub Machine Gun and a Sten Gun.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 9, 2014)

Australian Army Owen SMG.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmAigxjQbtE_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Was it any good?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Evidently it was quite a weapon. Ok, but here is my question: With a top magazine, how do you aim it?


----------



## Torch (Dec 9, 2014)

Didn't it have offset sights?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

I always wondered the same about the BREN gun...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2014)

Both had sights off-set on the left of the receiver body, and the left of the barrel in the case of the Bren. With the Owen, as with most SMG's, being a close-quarter weapon, sights were probably not needed anyway !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> ...being a close-quarter weapon, sights were probably not needed anyway !


Kind of like a sawed-off shotgun...aim it in the general direction of the target and let fly


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 9, 2014)

Mosquito production line Hatfield 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Good wood

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice one which appears in a couple of books I have. I find it interesting how the light reflects off the left side of the second wing in the foreground and that you can see how the painter sprayed the demarcation line of the green and then filled in between the lines. That is something that happens when I paint my models as well and I've always tried to hide the phenomenon with the clear coats. A model judge would, I'm sure dock points for sch a finish.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting...

I think the same challenge exists for anyone (except Wayne) trying to add temporary winter camo to say Luftwaffe models. While accurate, it just doesn't LOOK right in most cases.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

Ju88 assembly line, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

> Yes...the term "collecting" does sound much nicer than "obsessive hoarding"



I've come across the term 'liberating' being used to describe the acquisition of war booty before.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2014)

Wounded Australian soldiers being treated at an aid post during the battle of Shaggy Ridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

Ju87B assembly line, Wesser Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2014)

One thing I found odd about the Mossie production line photo: roundels before camo.

Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2014)

good eye


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2014)

And notice the "dry edge" of the patterns where they were outlined before centers painted.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Detroit tank arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> Detroit tank arsenal.


Any idea of the date on that?

They look like the early type with the riveted hull (said while squinting at the photo)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> One thing I found odd about the Mossie production line photo: roundels before camo.
> 
> Geo



The 'un-painted' Mossies in the background are posibly PR versions, in PRU blue, which may be looking lighter in tone due to the daylight from the windows. However, the roundel style is odd if they are PR types, and if the date is 1943. That said, the 'blue' might actually be Medium Sea Grey, which was the overall finish before the camouflage was sprayed. But it could be a primer, on top of the silver UV coating, just discernible on the nose of the aircraft at far right, rear.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> One thing I found odd about the Mossie production line photo: roundels before camo.
> 
> Geo



Are you sure? I thought those where painted for the PR role. The blue ones right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)

Some great pics fellas, that border pattern you talk of Andy, is more common than you think, I do it too! a Judge can't or should not howl you down if you have proper references illustrating your point of the application, which should be prominent in your presentation to ensure their ignorance is not your downfall.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are you sure? *I thought those where painted for the PR role*. The blue ones right?


You're correct, look at the difference in the fuselage roundel types between the PRU blue and the standard camo...the PRU used the subdued "B" type roundel and the others (regular camo) have the "C" type.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Any idea of the date on that?
> 
> They look like the early type with the riveted hull (said while squinting at the photo)



The hull looks angular instead of rounded. Looks like rivets too.

No date but I suspect 1942.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2014)

B-17 making a supply drop over Los Negros Island, 1944.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 12, 2014)

Air Gunners Sergeant Jack Dickinson from Canada, Sergeant Les Gilkes from Trinidad. Pictured before a raid on Hamburg both served with 9 Squadron based at RAF Bardney. Sadly Sgt Gilkes was KIA hours after the photo was taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2014)

Sad...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2014)

Caption just said "...ammunition dump, 1944."

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 14, 2014)

Australian soldier with flame thrower in action at Wewak, 1945.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

I didn't want to nick this picture from the page its on, so here's an appropriate link, all things considered. Taken 75 years ago, a German naval ensign flies from the mast of the cruiser HMS Achilles after the Battle of the River Plate:

http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/MoreImages5/Plate/EnsignGrafSpee.jpg

From here; scroll down for pictures:

Ahoy - Mac's Web Log - The Battle of the River Plate. 13th. December 1939


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Australian soldier with flame thrower in action at Wewak, 1945.



Are you sure that's not a picture of the average Australian doing yard work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 14, 2014)

Must have made it a bit drafty


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like they collided with something. I dont see any shrapnel holes you associate with near by detonations.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> B-17 making a supply drop over Los Negros Island, 1944.



It's in the Pacific for sure. But Los Negros in 1944? All B17's were out of the SWPA by then.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

97th BG of 8th Bomber Command(later 8th Air Force, Polebrook, Northhamptonshire, fall '42.






Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are you sure that's not a picture of the average Australian doing yard work?


Remember the discussion recently about ticks?

Well, there ya' have it...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2014)

syscom3 said:


> It's in the Pacific for sure. But Los Negros in 1944? All B17's were out of the SWPA by then.



In the transport role the B-17 soldiered on well into 1944. Check out the 54th Troop carrier wing whose units utilised the B-17, one such example is this - Pacific Wrecks - B-17F-25-BO "???? by Horse" Serial Number 41-24548 Field Number 167


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2014)

Tired looking Aussie Diggers take a break during the battle for Gona, Nov 42.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sticking with the Aussie theme, I was not aware of this...










Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 16, 2014)

Courtesy of Avialogs A.P. 2512 Sleigh MKI MKII Pilot's Notes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2014)

Aerial photograph of battleship Missouri during the Tokyo Bay surrender ceremony, 2 Sep 1945

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

Brilliant Pilot Notes!


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 17, 2014)

Wonder why Missouri has A and B mounts traversed to starboard.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)

I have found a such one via the net... L-5s and L-4's assembly, France 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Wonder why Missouri has A and B mounts traversed to starboard.


Probably to create more of an impression, since the Delegates all arrived and boarded on the starboard side.

What I am wondering, is just how deep that water is there, from the looks of the photo, it's pretty shallow...


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2014)

A Digger with his Owen SMG equipped with an extended 72 round magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Wonder why Missouri has A and B mounts traversed to starboard.



After studying the photo it may have been to make more room for the ceremony taking place on the starboard side of the ship on the same deck as the upper turret, and they probably turned both turrets to keep it uniformed but am just guessing here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

great shots, that Missouri shot is excellent!


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 21, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> After studying the photo it may have been to make more room for the ceremony taking place on the starboard side of the ship on the same deck as the upper turret, and they probably turned both turrets to keep it uniformed but am just guessing here.



Its funny but after looking at photos of the surrender ceremony for years I had never noticed the turrets werent fore and aft. Yet now going back and looking through google images of the ceremony its so obvious they were traversed I wonder why I never noticed.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 23, 2014)

Who would be a tail gunner. Hope he made it home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2014)

OUCH!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> Who would be a tail gunner. Hope he made it home.
> 
> View attachment 280521


I have a similar photo, but shows two people in the photo looking at this damage. The caption reads:


> The rear gunner’s turret of a 75 Squadron Stirling being inspected by S/Ldr. Dick Broadbent and W/Cdr. Wells, a visiting fighter pilot, after damage by a night fighter over Duisburg on 26th April 1943


75 Squadron was a New Zealand unit.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

Double ouch. Aleutian Islands, 1944.







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, that's a fantastic photo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

B-26, 1944






Couldn't find any info on it.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes only muscle power will do the job

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2014)

I had that Corgi set!


----------



## planb (Dec 30, 2014)

What are the ducks?


fubar57 said:


> B-26, 1944
> 
> View attachment 280883
> 
> ...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2014)

I think they are for decoy missions. Looking right now to confirm.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)

Ducks are ducks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2014)

The Ducks would be for Decoy Missions.

They used the B-26 to intrude on a certain course, at the speed of a B-24, tricking German radar into vectoring interceptors. Once the "bad guys" showed up, the B-26 would put the throttle to the firewall and head home.

The one thing I don't know, is if the decoy missions counted towards the "25". (I suspect they may have)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's some interesting mission markers on a B-29 (42-24464) "Flying Stud II" of the 376th Bomb Squadron, 444th Bomb Group out of China 1944.

In addition to bombing missions, note the Camels. The Camels indicated flights over the "hump" aka the Himalayas.

The Hearts seen with bomb indicate bombing missions where they were hit by flak. There's also a pair of binoculars and above it, another icon that I can't quite make out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2015)

Very cool! It almost looks like a camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree. It looks like a camera.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2015)

planb said:


> What are the ducks?



Maybe they are to indicate missions where they were like sitting ducks to the flak gunners.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2015)

A20 factory, 1943. Note the protective materials on the props.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't why, but I really like this aircraft. I built a model of a few years ago and have come to find I a real fondness for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2015)

That's what it looks like to me also Dave, a camera. Maybe denoting a recon mission.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2015)

Top Pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2015)

Dummy plane captured at Balikpapan 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2015)

looks much like an Aichi E16A 'Paul'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a piece of art!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2015)

Australians moving artillery in Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2015)

Australian Guerrilla fighters on Timor, Dec 1942.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ike and Monty, British Chief Air Marshall Tedder. tank exercise, Salisbury, England, 1944






Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

I see Monty's got a dinner plate inside his beret again .................


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 12, 2015)

HMS Rodneys underwater Torpedo room. Rodney was the only Battleship to fire a torpedo at another Battleship the Bismark. British 24.5 inch torpedo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting, very interesting...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow didn't know that!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 14, 2015)

The ‘Few’ Supported by the ‘Many’

During the Battle of Britain, the ‘Few’, were supported by the ‘Many’ in a variety of important roles, such as these three WAAF teleprinter operators, who stayed at their posts and continued to work the lines during the heavy Luftwaffe attacks on Biggin Hill, 1 September 1940. 

Pictured (left to right) are: Sergeant Joan E Mortimer; Flight Officer Elspeth C Henderson; and Sergeant Helen E Turner, standing outside damaged buildings at Biggin Hill, Kent. They were awarded the Military Medal for gallantry.






photo from the RAF facebook page


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)

A British soldier under an overturned Tiger tank, Italy 1944.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. The Tiger looks so small in that picture.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)

The early type of the ILS ... HMS Illustrious 1940.


----------



## Park (Jan 16, 2015)

What a heck of a way to land an aircraft !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I once saw Jan doing that at a party once, except he was hold 2 lamps and a lantern.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2015)

It was the latest in "cruiser wear" circa 1940


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2015)

Caption says "Lexington near New Guinea, '44"

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2015)

That's one very busy deck !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2015)

I bet many limbs were lost


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2015)

I was just thinking that, with all those aircraft crowded together (even allowing for 'compression' from the lens used for the photo), and all those spinning props.
And having watched that video, elsewhere on the forum, showing WW2 carrier launches, I wonder how many fingers were lost, or wrists broken, when attaching the strops and hold-back ?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)

Is that Jan with the hands up? I'm asking because I don't believe Jan could give up the work due to the crowded deck.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2015)

It would not pass an OSHA inspection today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2015)

Caption said Midway Island. '42






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 28, 2015)

120 to 136 Benedict St Bootle destroyed on the night of 21st December 1940 during the the Liverpool Christmas Blitz of 20th to 23rd December 1940. My Grandmother lived directly opposite at no 121 or 127 (no one is completely sure) and came home from the shelter to find every window pane, the front door and half of the roof slates missing. The downstairs windows were boarded up by my Uncle using Tea and Sugar crates from the Bootle Docks and the family lived on the ground floor till the roof was fixed in 1947.






Google earth link showing the same view today

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.442744,-2.982218,3a,75y,192.05h,83.12t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sNMt8WS6rLx7Vuheh7u98CQ!2e0

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2015)

Good one. Looks like the damaged houses were demolished and replaced in the 1960's. I wonder how many of the current residents realise why their 'new' houses look different to the rest of the street.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 28, 2015)

Every other street in the Bootle, Kirkdale, Vauxhall and Goodison areas has a short stretch of newer houses. Around Benedict St which is not far from Canada Dock every street has a newer section, driving round you realise just how many bombs were dropped and how hard a relatively long but narrow dock estate was to hit. 

My Gran moved further down Benedict St in the late 50s and I can remember visiting in the 60s and there were still buildings propped up with timbers and burnt out shells of factories. Great fun to be had playing on the Bombsites, modern Health and Safety concious parents would have kittens at what we used to get up to


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, I had a couple of friends in Bootle, and the damaged areas were quite prevalent. I used to get to Liverpool on business virtually every week in the 1980's and early 90's. As you'll know, areas around the Dock Road still showed obvious signs of bomb damage even then.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. Very interesting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2015)

P-51 undergoing wind tunnel testing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)

Although the caption says it was taken in Normandy it is the same, overturned Tiger tank I had posted in the #2135 methinks. But this time it's a colour shot.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2015)

Definately the same tank


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2015)

German "blackmen" working on a He 111 on a captured French airfield with abandoned RAF equipment. November 1940.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photo, a little bit of everything.

Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 3, 2015)

Parachute Mine dropped on Liverpool during the May Blitz 1941. You can tell its been defused by the empty fuse pockets.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)

An upside down Panther A in Normandy 1944. Actually it seems to be a variant for Oz.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

Hahaha! Just got that!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2015)

The caption was: "ME 109 shot down over Germany by P 51"

I am looking at this photo, and it just doesn't look right. My first impression is that it's a Fw190 BUT, I look at the tail and the rear of the cockpit (especially the antenna mast) and it points back to the Bf109. However, the cowling (shape and size) just isn't correct for a Bf109.

Then it occurred to me that this looks remarkably like the Bf109X (not the Bf109 V21) *if* it were in combat dress...






(perhaps it's just a crappy photo and it's a Fw190 playing tricks on my eyes...)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think it is a Fw 190, especially if she would be a late one , I mean A-8 or D-9 for instance. Please look at the armament that can be noticed. These protruding barrels indicate the outer wing ones but where are these at the wing roots that should be seen as well. The Fw 190D-9 had mounted cannons at the wing roots only and the outer cannons exclude the variant. The A version of the Fw190 had there either MG 151 long barrels or shorter ones of the MK108. But always there were long barrles of the MG151 cannons at the wing roots. Also I would like to pay the attention to the camo layout. The shapes of the camo spots don't look like the ones of the standard Fw190 camo. It is more typical for a late Bf 109 version methinks. Additionally the shape of the wing tips indicates the Bf 109 that had it more round and pointy. A Fw 190 had the wing tips more "blunted". And one more thing I would like to make a focus on... the wing leading edges. I would say there can be seen slats that Fw 190 didn't have at all. And the leading edge of wing at the wing roots... Fw190 had there (similar to the P-51D) a different angle of the leading edge because of the wheel bays. A Bf 109 had it straight there because the main landing gear had the wheel bays in a different area of the wing. Back to the armament... of course a late Bf 109 didn't have the MGs installed in the wings. And these barrels may mislead. But the Bf 109G e.g. had there cannons in the underwing pods attached. And this is the reason these barrels can be seen in the pic. And therefore I would say this is one of the Bf 109G-6.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh.. I have forgotten ... an additional detail I have noticed in the pic.... the vertical stabilizers with elevators. A Fw 190 had them attached to the fuselage while the Bf 109 had them attached higher , I would say , to the fin. And the area looks like for the Bf 109 in my humble opinion.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

It's definitely a '109G, with cannon 'gondolas'. I've got a slightly clearer shot (but not by much) in more than one of my books, where more detail can be seen, and in one book, the caption gives the details of the P-51 pilot and Fighter Group involved and, I think, the date and approximate location.
Which book it's in is a different problem !!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep.. and here is a pic showing a FW 190A in similar situation... please note the camo layout.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a Bf109G being downed by W/O Bunting, 93 Squadron RAF over Italy.

In this photo, you can clearly see the taper to the cowling, from the cockpit to the spinner, unlike the photo I posted earlier, which shows the cowling to be enlarged, much like a Fw190.

That's why I kept looking at that previous photo, because you can clearly see the slats extended on the wings and the fuselage/tail plane assembly is clearly a Bf109 but again, the cowling just looks completely wrong.

Anyway, here's W/O Bunting's victory:


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the reason for the wrong appearance of the engine cowling is the gun-camera and the angle the pic was taken with. I have noticed that almost all planes looked a little bit strange in a such kind of images. I would say these loook quite grotesquely, I mean unnatural thin or thick fuselages and wings. Also tails or just engine cowlings. And this is the reason for being misled.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)

An English-German meeting somewhere in the North Africa ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

More like picture of the year!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm wondering if they were discussing the manoeuvrability of a flying carpet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2015)

That had to have been taken in the 1960s. Thats Elizabeth Montgomery of "I Dream of Genie" with Chuck who has....ummm, aged.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2015)

Then who was Barbara Eden again?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Then who was Barbara Eden again?



Ah, she was the bird who had a garden somewhere, and started the whole craze of garden centres, mowing lawns etc etc. Got a lot to answer for !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2015)

Corsair






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2015)

Elizabeth Montgomery was in Bewitched.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2015)

Elizabeth Montgomery (Bewitched) was a hottie almost as much as Barbara Eden (I Dream of Jeanie) was...


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 8, 2015)

> unlike the photo I posted earlier, which shows the cowling to be enlarged, much like a Fw190.



Gustavs with an enlarged supercharger had the cowling forward of the windscreen enlarged; the Beules went and the whole top of the nose swelled. These pictures illustrate the effect, not altogether visible in the first one, but from front on, more visible.

Bf_109_G-10_nr_3_utv_12_zps7f0e33a9.jpg Photo by Oberst_Klink | Photobucket

IMG_zpsec134d35.jpg Photo by Oberst_Klink | Photobucket

The curved line on the RHS below the windscreen in this view indicates the demarkation of the bigger fairing.

g107_zps99953900.jpg Photo by Oberst_Klink | Photobucket

From here:

1/32 Revell Messerschmitt Bf 109G-10 Erla - Aircraft Reviews - Large Scale Modeller

Does this help?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes...both were hot


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2015)

Rare colour photo of three Short Stirlings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2015)

That twin tail wheel must have been as aerodynamic as a brick.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

The twin tail wheel was supposed to retract, but I believe could be problematic. 
The far aircraft 'G', of 15 Squadron, _might_ be the same aircraft, at an earlier date before change of code letter colours, which I've been commissioned to build as a model diorama, for a small museum in Godmanchester, where it crashed on return from Essen.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 15, 2015)

> That twin tail wheel must have been as aerodynamic as a brick.



Applies to the whole aeroplane!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

Nah, Grant. Bricks are much more aerodynamic !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)

Agree with Terry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Standard and Mini size...


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 16, 2015)

Halifax plant at Cricklewood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 16, 2015)

The AW Whitley the only plane where the wings were climbing at the same time as the fuselage was diving

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2015)

That was one fugly plane.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2015)

No one commented on the Mini me pic Wurger posted??? "One Miiiillion Dollars..."


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2015)

I was thinking Laurel and Hardy do 'Wehrmacht World' .................


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)

OK. And here another one...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2015)

"Hey Tommy, vill I pick you up to check mein top pocket, ja?"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2015)

Somehow I imagine our British friends might know the details behind this photograph...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2015)

I can guess the outcome. CRAP!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh my. Is that for real?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, it's George Airde ejecting from the Lightning after a total systems failure on finals. He landed safely after crashing through the roof of the glass-houses of the market garden in the background, and miraculously, was free from serious injury.
George used to fly the (sadly now lost) BAe Mosquito on the display circuit, before retiring, and had some great tales to tell - especially after a couple of pints !
If you've never seen a Mosquito 'cutting the grass', you ain't seen George fly it !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2015)

Pt-170 Adaptor Scheme






Just so ya don't think I'm on drugs......anymore.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe9U4wNrf5g_

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2015)

That's darned effective ! can't tell if it's coming, going or both !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2015)

Honestly, I have thought the hull was broken


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2015)

That's the first time I have seen that work! Very disorienting!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2015)

Photographers, 1943






Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I'm with you on the PT Terry....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)

A Nazi soldier and his haul.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Sure it's not his girlfriend?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)

Taking the way he is keeping her snout into consideration it could be his wife. But what would the RuSHA say ?


----------



## v2 (Feb 26, 2015)

somewhere in Russia...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

A good caption would be "What the **** are we doing here, for ****'s sake !!?"


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice one V2. If the road was 70ft. wider and the ruts 4ft. deeper, that would be how I spent my night.

Geo


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2015)

near Minsk- january 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2015)

The Winter...


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 28, 2015)

One lucky lucky Top Gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 1, 2015)

Two legends of the Australian Army. Reg Saunders and Tom Derrick VC congratulate each other after receiving their commissions. 
Reg Saunders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tom Derrick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 1, 2015)

What I find impressive is that despite the official rules limiting the service of an aboriginal person the real men, from the squaddies he trained with to the most senior officers treated him the same as everyone else.
It says a lot about the average Australian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

Great pic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, great Pic.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2015)

The view from behind Beaufighter pilot F/Lt Uren of 30 sqn RAAF, during the Battle of the Bismarck sea. 72 years ago today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2015)

SBD Dauntless. Lt George Glacken, gunner Leo Boulanger, April. 1944






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice shot.
A 357(SD)sqn RAF Lysander in Burma preparing to drop Japanese soldiers to remote units to inform them the war is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2015)

Great detail shot of the Dauntless, and nice, relatively rare shot of a S.D. Lysander in SEAC.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2015)

What does the SD mean in 357(SD)sqn. Special Duties is all I can think of.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2015)

A section of Po-2 Kukuruznik Biplanes. Dont know if they are taking off or just cruising at their usual altitude, could be either I have read that they could fly under a tree when stalking a target.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great detail shot of the Dauntless, and nice, relatively rare shot of a S.D. Lysander in SEAC.



Yes, it's Special Duties - detached from the original unit at Tempsford, for ops in SEAC, then formed as a Squadron.EDIT:- Oops!
Clicked on the wrong page! But I'm sure you'll get the idea !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2015)

Grey Ranks soldiers; children who delivered messages and arms prior to the Polish Uprising.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sine its the 70th anniversary of the seizure of the Ludendorff bridge (the bridge at Remagen), here's some pictures I will post.

The 9th armoured division gets the honors for seizing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2015)

Thought this was interesting. Does anyone know what they are doing?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2015)

Look kind of small to be cameras...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2015)

They are cameras. Not sure where you got the photo from Jim. I punched "ww2 photo number 55274ac"(the number in the bottom right of the photo) into Google Images and it sent me to this page,...

Two 9th Air force combat... â€º Page 1 - Fold3.com

...I'm gonna have to remember to look for that number in the future

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2015)

Got it from the inter-web Geo. Was actually looking for pictures of an Italian plane in Google pictures and that came up. Figured the guys would enjoy it.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2015)

Australian soldiers in their Bren gun carrier have a chat to a 22nd BG B-26 tail gunner, New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Remagen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

great pics guys.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 11, 2015)

March 10, 1944 –A Shorts Sunderland (EK 591) from the RCAF’s 442 Squadron, flown by Warrant Officer Morton on his first mission, sunk a German submarine (U-625).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2015)

A beautiful flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)

Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2015)

Pte J Ferguson, Canadian born soldier in the Australian Army, being attended to during the Tarakan campaign, Borneo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

That moustache alone could have won the war!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, 1st Btn, Moustache Rifles - a feared fighting force if ever there was one !


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 13, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> A beautiful flying boat



Indeed and the world is a poorer place now there are no big Flyingboats being built

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2015)

Lt T Roberts, USAAF P-39 pilot, spending his 21 days leave with Australian infantry during the Shaggy ridge battles. He later went MIA in his P-39 on a ferry flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 14, 2015)

Post Vichy so shouldnt be here I suppose but I couldnt resist what a beauty Latecore 631


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2015)

Elegant


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Not a bad shot!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 15, 2015)

Heres something I didnt know. The Hurricane was originally going to have 4 synchronised Vickers mgs 2 in the nose 2 in the wing roots. You can see a Vickers mounted on this prototype mock up.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting, are nose guns in that picture?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2015)

More here: 27 Rare color photos from WWII [1920px] - Album on Imgur

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 15, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Interesting, are nose guns in that picture?



I cant see any and I cant find anything on Google. Maybe they sat alonside the crankcase or between the camboxes.


----------



## GregP (Mar 15, 2015)

That's why just seting the brakes doesn't quite DO it ...

Having sailed through Hurricane Carla in 1968, I have experienced a roll about like that on a small oil tanker (SS Gulfpride; 675 feet long). It isn't comfortable, and a tanker has slight positive buoyancy. On a carrier, with good positive buoyancy, the ride must be VERY seasick-inducing! 

That looks like a 25° roll! Not my idea of a fun place to be, but at least they don't have to try to fly off of it!


----------



## GregP (Mar 15, 2015)

Here's a pic of a wing lock pin failure on launch. I bet the pilot didn't think we was going to get wet when he went to full throttle ... and I bet they added wing lock pin lights right after this happened ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 15, 2015)

There was a small panel that would theoretically only pop down to be flush with the wing if the wing had locked properly.


----------



## GregP (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, we fly one. But in this case, the pin failed ...

When I read the first sentence, it sounds borderline arrogant to me. NOT intended ... 

I meant to just say the pin failed. I have NO idea HOW the pin failed, but I suspect the aircraft had been over-g'd a few times to make THAT happen. The pin itself is NOT a weak-looking unit and the socket is likewise sturdy, too. It had BETTER be when taking 8+ g's at 11,000+ pounds!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2015)

A Betty (G4M) with an Ohka (MXY7) mounted underneath. It was not long for the world when this photo was taken.

An F6F Hellcat of VF-17 was the source of this photo...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Some great Pics guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2015)

An inside view of a USAAF C-47 cargo door wrapped around it's tailplane during flight. The aircraft was conducting a supply drop over Kokoda at the time when it's cargo door flew off.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

Must have been built on a Monday morning


----------



## Glider (Mar 16, 2015)

In the UK it would have been a Friday afternoon


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

Ah yes, Great Britain and the United States, two countries separated by a common language.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah yes, Great Britain and the United States, two countries separated by a common language.


It wouldn't be so bad if they would just learn to drive on the *right* side of the road


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2015)

But if we did that, it would confuse foreigners, who expect us to drive on the right side of the road, which is the left side, 'cos if we drove on the right side, we'd meet foreigners coming the other way, who thought they were on the right side of the road, on the left, not expecting us to be on the right side of the road on the right.
Confused yet?
I am !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2015)

Let's look at it another way:

Internationally, ships must pass to the right of each other (port to port), in aircraft the pilot sits on the left and must pass to the right of each other (port to port). In American automobiles, the driver sits on the left and traffic passes to the right of each other.

It's really not that hard, you know...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

Agreed. Now get with the program will ya?


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 16, 2015)

GregP said:


> Yeah, we fly one. But in this case, the pin failed ...
> 
> When I read the first sentence, it sounds borderline arrogant to me. NOT intended ...
> 
> I meant to just say the pin failed. I have NO idea HOW the pin failed, but I suspect the aircraft had been over-g'd a few times to make THAT happen. The pin itself is NOT a weak-looking unit and the socket is likewise sturdy, too. It had BETTER be when taking 8+ g's at 11,000+ pounds!



Geeze, I didn't even read your username when I made the post! Of course you'd know about that. 

I didn't find it arrogant, but I didn't see it until after your edit anyway. No harm done!

I had heard that the fold was one of the strongest parts of the aircraft, but my actual hands-on time with the aircraft is basically zero, and my technical knowledge is less than that, so I don't know how much truth there is to it.


----------



## GregP (Mar 17, 2015)

No worries. 

I have asked a few people in the past why they were attacking my posts and have gotten the answer, "you should go back and read your own posts." So I sometimes go back and look at my posts to be sure I don't miscommunicate.

Sometimes it sounds rather different from what I intended when I go back and read it. You can mean to just say something, but it comes across as sarcastic or worse. Things like that usually don't happen face-to-face, but it's easy to miscommunicate in print ... well, it is for me at any rate or at least it seems that way.


----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Captured_Me 109F JG27 at El Alamein 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 18, 2015)

PIAT section waiting for business in France 1944. Interesting how the man on left with rifle has a mark 3 tin hat but the man on right has a mark 2 tin hat and a Dennison Camo Smock.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 22, 2015)

Airmen making adjustments to the ASV arrays on a 67 sqn RAAF Anson.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2015)

Soviet soldier, 1945






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 26, 2015)

A B-26 flies over what appears to be Utah beach on D-day, June 6, 1944.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2015)

Curtiss XP-40 in the NACA wind tunnel at Langley Field, Virginia, April 1939


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## GregP (Apr 4, 2015)

4-engine for a very shot time ... early jets were VERY thirsty and fincky little devlis.

We will likely have the same issues when we get our Bell YP-59A flying later this year.

It drinks fuel like six F-86s! (at low altitudes)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

great shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2015)

P-40 in Tunisia






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2015)

I know I've already posted one today but it's Easter....






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Corsairs, Hellcats, Helldivers and a couple planes I don't know stored in a Navy dirigible hanger, 1945. Anyone got a larger version of this?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2015)

Roughly 26x3+42x3=204 planes
Wow


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 8, 2015)

204 Planes and the Ark of the Covenant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2015)

Wehrmacht Marksmanship circa 1935

Note the two different "Stahlhelms", the earlier M1918 type seen on the left was not very common


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2015)

Great pics guys.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2015)

Soldiers of the Australian 7th Division on D-Day, Balikpapan 1945.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2015)

P-40 MG calibration.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2015)

Great shot. Notice the number of traces per side - presumably recoil movement of the airframe or barrels, causing slight 'spread'.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2015)

Great pic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice one FM, let's carry on the theme. Not the best...






Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wondering if this is a retouched photo. I saw the same P-39 as FM posted but it was flying so I'm wondering if the P-47 was the same.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2015)

I believe so Geo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2015)

An armorer test fires the weapons on a P-38


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Does look cool!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 25, 2015)

Carrying on the night firing theme. M2 tank which had a fearsomely spectacular battery of fairly useless machine guns.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 25, 2015)

Weird and wonderful twin jet powered Valentine snow blower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Carrying on the night firing theme. M2 tank which had a fearsomely spectacular battery of *fairly useless machine guns.*



Unless you happened to be the poor bastards on the receiving end that were caught without benefit of cover!


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 25, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Unless you happened to be the poor bastards on the receiving end that were caught without benefit of cover!



True but going up against a Panzer III would you rather have a load of .30 Brownings or a 75mm gun.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2015)

Many tanks in the days of the M2 were designed as infantry support. So it gave an advancing squad additional firepower from a mobile fire-pit...

The M2 light tank actually proved very useful in the Pacific in places like Guadalcanal


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm surprised how rock-steady those airplanes in the pictures are with their full batteries firing away...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2015)

Keeping the night theme going, here's a Flak Battery opening up...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2015)

Outstanding pic. I have a few more night shots to post but they'll have to wat until I get home Wednesday A.M..

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Staying on theme.. 3.7inch AA guns in action.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 29, 2015)

Only know this is North Africa dont know who is flying and who is firing


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2015)

A crashed , Soviet Yak in September 1944.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2015)

There was no caption but Jaysus........






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2015)

DAM!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 29, 2015)

Keeping the flak at night going, because why not, U.S. Army flak tracers light up the night over Algiers.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> There was no caption but Jaysus........


That is an incredible photo and the story behind that is Marine AA fire during a Japanese attack; Yontan, Okinawa in Arpril 1945. The Corsairs in the foreground are from "Hell's Belles" VMF-311.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Dave. Very big cojones just to even start thinking about going through that. I think there is 5sq.ft. of opening in the top center.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2015)

Training exercise in Wales.






Geo


----------



## Torch (Apr 30, 2015)

Thats pretty damn close, especially the right gunner.


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2015)

Okinawa, 1945.






Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2015)

Anti aircraft fire over Berlin


----------



## fastmongrel (May 2, 2015)

The Miles Hoopla. Designed in 1941 to carry a 1,000lb bomb to Germany and return. You though drone strikes were a 21st C thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 2, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2015)

Very cool. Did a little more investigating; "Accuracy was not a major consideration as its intended target was to be German cities". Hit the right time zone....close enough.

Geo

_EDIT:_ A bit more here...Have I found the worlds first UCAV?, page 1


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> You though drone strikes were a 21st C thing



http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/drone-warfare-40838.html


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2015)

I'm outta tracer, but it's still night...Searchlights, Gibraltar, 1942.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2015)

A lot of amazing photos are posted in this thread 

This is a JMSDF flying boat US-2 manufactured by Shin-Meiwa (old Kawanishi Aircraft) dated April 28, 2015 offshore Kohchi Prefecture.
Sorry this is not ww2 photo but looked like a flashback of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2015)

Wow! Did they survive?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow! Did they survive?



Thanks for your care, Capt. Vick 
5 out of 19 injured but no dead fortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2015)

Bomb exploding on the Enterprise...






Story of the photo here...Japanese Bomb Impacts USS Enterprise (CV-6) During Battle of the Eastern Solomons | The World War II Multimedia Database The bomb was dropped by a Japanese Aichi D3A1 "Val" dive bomber piloted by Kazumi Horie who died in the attack.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2015)

The Enterprise sure took a beating that day


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 4, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for your care, Capt. Vick
> 5 out of 19 injured but no dead fortunately.



Good to know. In the end that's all that matters.


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2015)

Wirraway flying a ground support mission over New Guinea.


----------



## yulzari (May 4, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> I'm outta tracer, but it's still night...Searchlights, Gibraltar, 1942.
> 
> View attachment 291325
> 
> ...



On the lookout for French Air Force bombers


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2015)

The B-25 Mitchell bowing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 4, 2015)

Experimental SP Gun a 5.5inch mounted on a Crusader chassis

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2015)

Nice!

Geo


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2015)

Looks like a giant version of the wheelbarrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2015)

German SP gun crew in action, France, 1940.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2015)

rochie said:


> Looks like a giant version of the wheelbarrow



Exactly what I thought too. ( BTW, The 'Wheelbarrow' was a device used by Bomb Disposal, for dealing with car bombs in Northern Ireland, and is still used.)
Dave, that's a great shot, and is a 'still' from early WW2 cine film, seen in B&W and later colourised.


----------



## fubar57 (May 5, 2015)

Factory lay-out of the P-51B...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)

A panic on a road... the Eastern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)

Himmler checking the air in a track of a panzer, France 1940 ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2015)

What a rhymes with MOOSH BAG!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Himmler checking the air in a track of a panzer, France 1940 ....
> 
> View attachment 292151


Would have been totally awesome if the tank had fallen over and crushed that azzwipe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2015)

Kicks track. "Yep, a good tank".


----------



## fastmongrel (May 11, 2015)

US Coast Guard LST coming to beach


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2015)

The RAF training. I like the weaver there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2015)

Wonder how fast one has to pedal to get the front wheel off the ground.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2015)

The getting the front wheel off the ground is a piece of cake. But the imitation of the RR Merlin sound .....  About the one of the cannons I don't mention at all.


----------



## yulzari (May 17, 2015)

Corkscrew Port! Go!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2015)

"From spring-chicken to shitehawk in one easy lesson - takka-takka-takka-"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 29, 2015)

Thats a proper deep rut.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Thats a proper deep rut.
> 
> View attachment 293607


Why does this remind me of Fubar's (Geo's) jobsite?


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2015)

Maybe .. because Russia is something like the Alaska. Just wild..


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Maybe .. because Russia is something like the Alaska. Just wild..


But Wojtek, Geo is in Canada!


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2015)

But he's digging his way to Alaska !
Don't know whether they're digging out that bike, or burying it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 30, 2015)

Continuing the mddy theme







RCAF armourers Holland 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Don't know whether they're digging out that bike, or burying it !



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2015)

Whoops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

Is that why they called them diggers?


----------



## fastmongrel (May 31, 2015)

New engine time.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2015)

Back to mud, Apr. 1943...








Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 1, 2015)

Mud would have discouraged soldiers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2015)

That so does not look like fun!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2015)

As Dad used to say; "If rain gives you mud, sell mud baths"


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 7, 2015)

Back to the mud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jun 8, 2015)

and they had already short tracked it! Not a good day at the office. Now if all you could see was the background you would say it was ideal tank country.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2015)

Mud is everywhere....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2015)

You want to guarantee the coldest winter and the wettest spring on record? Invade Russia. Swear to God!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 9, 2015)

What they all needed was one of these. A 60ft tall man to push them out


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2015)

M....u....d....








Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

When did it start raining?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> When did it start raining?



Nobody knows....  In Russia it is at the beginning of the Autumn and Spring usually. Anyway a help is needed when you went into marsh....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2015)

Pre-mud...439sqn. RCAF.







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)

OK... and the AAA for a such airfield....


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2015)

Hardly a quad .50 is it ? 

Do more damage with fruity language !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)

It looks like..


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel obliged to keep it going. RAF Spitfire pilots trudge through the mud in Burma.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2015)

Tigers and a ML4500 truck of the SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler Struggle through the mud near Vinnitsa, Ukraine, November 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2015)

We had a haul truck look like that last week. From mud to dust, an SAS patrol with David Stirling...










Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 11, 2015)

Great shot.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Jun 11, 2015)

Dust it is. Crusader cresting a ridge with British Army soldiers in the foreground.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2015)

Mud or dust but shoes have to be clean ....


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2015)

Then there's rubble !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2015)

A King Tiger appears to have been cratered on the streets of Danzig, 1945.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2015)

Darned sink holes !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Darned sink holes !


lol Terry!

Actually, if you look to the left of the hull, you can see debris blown away as well as the streetcar tracks pushed up over the Glacis. With those clues in mind, I would guess that there was a charge set beneath the tank, perhaps concealed in a sewer system and they detonated it as the tank was passing.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2015)

Probably already here but I'm not going through 161 pages. B-25 assembly plant.







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2015)

....and after paint.








Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2015)

I like the bomber. A very nice shot.


----------



## Glider (Jun 28, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> We had a haul truck look like that last week. From mud to dust, an SAS patrol with David Stirling...
> 
> View attachment 294640
> View attachment 294641
> ...



No matter who you are, just one look at these guys tells you that you really don't want to mess with them.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 30, 2015)

Canadian infantry clearing houses in Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2015)

Field test of genetically modified Soviet War Chickens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 4, 2015)

Britains answer to Soviet war Chickens


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr6CyU-Ev_M_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 4, 2015)

And so ensued the great geneticly modified domestic animal arms race.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 12, 2015)

Hate to think what happened to the gunner

Some great photos on this site. https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/battle-damaged-lancasters.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2015)

I think that one was possibly due to a collision with a truck - I've seen a similar shot from a slightly different angle.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2015)

Number of personnel required to keep a TBM Avenger operational.







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2015)

Stan Lee(Marvel Comics) US Army Signal Corps







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 29, 2015)

Doesnt he know smoking isnt safe


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2015)

Marine Air Terminal, LaGuardia Airport, New York City c. late 1930's?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Park (Jul 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 297588
> 
> 
> Marine Air Terminal, LaGuardia Airport, New York City c. late 1930's?



Location of the first FlightSafety.


----------



## Park (Jul 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 297588
> 
> 
> Marine Air Terminal, LaGuardia Airport, New York City c. late 1930's?



Location of the first FlightSafety


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2015)

No info...found on net


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2015)

Royal Bulgarian Infantryman in the Dobrudzha region, 1940.

Note the Bulgarian M36 helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

Some top shots!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 8, 2015)

Land Mattress 3inch rocket launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Glider (Aug 9, 2015)

I admit that I have never even heard of those, great find


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2015)

I was aware of the Calliope, Nebelwerfer and Katyusha but not this one. Thanks for posting.




Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2015)

A T40 "Whizzbang" and crew taking a break in France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 9, 2015)

Sea Mattress an LCT(R) Landing Craft Tank (Rocket) carrying 1060 3 inch RP rockets that could be fired in 40 round broadsides or all in one ripple fired *BROADSIDE*. I think 1060 rockets justifies the bold capitals


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 9, 2015)

Sea Mattress wasnt very accurate it was aimed by dropping 3 anchors and then using the windlasses to pay out or haul in the anchor cables to point the whole vessel, Radar was used during the aiming in poor visibility. Elevation I am not sure about but I imagine it was fixed or only adjustable during building.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2015)

Accounts of D-day say they fired too far out and killed a lot of fish off Omaha.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Accounts of D-day say they fired too far out and killed a lot of fish off Omaha.



Tragic.....


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 22, 2015)

Thats a long fire mission


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)

The 22nd Panzerfaust Regiment...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice. I'm assuming those things had safety switches?




Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)

I think so... if not, you may look like the guy...


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 25, 2015)

290mm Petard spigot demolition gun and its mortar round.






A clip of the Churchill AVRE firing its Petard mortar


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1_YJgKtic_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice one.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Juha (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Fastmongrel
I have always liked AVRE, somebody thought about the health of poor sappers.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 28, 2015)

A Kangaroo Armoured Personnel Carrier (might be a Sexton or Priest SP gun its hard to see) crossing an anti tank ditch bridged by two Churchill ARKs (Armoured Ramp Carrier) one on top of the other.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churchill_tank#Churchill_ARK_.28Armoured_Ramp_Carrier.29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 28, 2015)

AVRE Bobbin road layer. A Hessian reinforced with chestnut paling road that could be laid across soft ground to prevent following vehicles bogging down. Note extended air and radiator intakes for wading through water.


----------



## Glider (Aug 28, 2015)

getting that bottom Churchill out must have been fun


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2015)

Glider said:


> getting that bottom Churchill out must have been fun



Nah, the Churchill's hill climbing ability was legendary !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2015)

That tank has got to me one of the most versatile tanks in WW2.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2015)

"....the Churchill's hill climbing ability was legendary ..."

Dieppe:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 29, 2015)

Dieppe was the reason Hobarts Funnies came about. To be fair to the Churchill its hard enough to walk on the shingle beach at Dieppe and any tank would struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 29, 2015)

Churchill Double Onion. A framework of steel section was loaded with 1,000 pounds of explosive, the tank placed the frame against an obstacle like a concrete wall detached and backed off 100 feet paying out an electric detonation cable. Click the link to see more.

Hitler's Atlantic Wall in Surrey - March 2010


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

You wanna door ? You got it !


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 30, 2015)

The Japanese mania for minaturisation went a bit too far with this armoured train


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2015)

You know, if they hit a bump or slammed on the brakes, all those infantrymen will launch forward and stick like a handful of javelins!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2015)

It would be like the Keystone Cops but with heavier firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)

A battery of German railway cannons 15cm K (E)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very cool. I knew they had rail guns but never that style.




Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there a set number in a battery?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2015)

That's a good contrast to the Japanese one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## yulzari (Sep 1, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool. I knew they had rail guns but never that style.



Well they spent 5 years shelling the SE corner of England with something. Maybe not with these tiddlers though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2015)

For those that used regular railroad tracks, I wonder if the firing messed them up.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe that's why there's a train still stuck in a lost tunnel in Poland ...............


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2015)

Jan posted this over at the ww2ac group on FB and I thought it would certainly fit in this thread.

While it's a great "behind the scenes" shot of some noseart being applied, look at the can of RLM 4 sitting there by the cowling. Seeing a military can of RLM issue paint is not all that common to see in period photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)

Another battery of the 15cm K (E) cannons camouflaged ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2015)

Great pics!
Although a posed shot, the cans of paint are certainly of interest.
I see the 15cm guns are camouflaged as 15 cm guns .......................


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, but they WANT you to think that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I see the 15cm guns are camouflaged as 15 cm guns .......................


If it wasn't for the camo, you'd be able to see they're only 150mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

With paint shells ..... woof, woof ! (That's my other dog impression).


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 9, 2015)

British snipers practicing in Normandy 1944. Interesting to see they are still using the Pattern 14 Enfield No3 MkII.


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 9, 2015)

Soviet snipers, this is probably posed as snipers learnt early on sticking your gun barrel out of a window turns you into a bullet magnet.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2015)

Good stuff. And yes, interesting to see the Pattern 14, rather than the No.4 T, although the 14 was regarded by many to be a more 'stable' weapon for the job, and having fired one a number of times, I tend to agree, even though I personally think the No.4 was possibly the best bolt-action rifle ever .


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 9, 2015)

Theres a variety of headgear and badges, some are wearing the Cap Comforter, some the General Service cap and what looks like a Marine Beret on the 2nd man lying down. Possibly its a Commando or Special duties unit that could choose its weapons. The No4T was issued from 1943 so I wouldnt be surprised if the P14 was still in use in Italy which was always behind in equipment but it does surprise me that it was in France.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 10, 2015)

All dressed up for a mission. The camo smock is interesting it looks like it could be a liberated German smock but there were a few variations of hand made camo issued to snipers so it could as well be British unofficail issue inspired by a German design.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2015)

Certainly looks like the German 'pea' pattern smock. Great pic.


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 13, 2015)

Australian sniper waiting for trade in the jungle, again using the P14.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2015)

And now for something a little different...

A Soviet "railroad" torpedo, Red Army designation ZhDT-3, used to assault Axis armored trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2015)

Now that is very different. I wonder if they just fire them up and send them West.



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 30, 2015)

If they were like the Russian trains I went on about 10 years ago they would be 2 hours late and would stop two stations before the one you wanted or one stop after.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 30, 2015)

Hail damage to RAAF mosquito A52-2 whilst on a PR mission over the Philippines in August 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice but I sure wasn't expecting the last part of the sentence.



Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2015)

late summer in the Pacific is cyclone season...I bet that Mossie driver had a hellova ride

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2015)

Interesting shot, apart from the hail damage. I presume that 'fairing' beneath the wing is a mount for the drop tank, the outline of which can be seen on the wing - I'd always wondered how the tank was actually mounted, and what the wing looked like when it was removed/dropped.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Hail can sure do some damage....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes,.............................it can.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 1, 2015)

Armoured Bedford truck with a 37mm C.O.W automatic gun. Used for airfield defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice one !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice, off to Google C.O.W. because I'm pretty sure it's not what I think it is......




Geo

_EDIT:_ nothing to do with bovines.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2015)

Terry, here's a close-up of the mount as seen on Bob Jens' "F for Freddie"


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2015)

Brilliant!
Thanks Andy - I can incorporate it on the 1/48th scale FB.VI of Noel Shrimpton and Peter Lake, after return from the Shell House raid.


----------



## yulzari (Nov 3, 2015)

Bison concrete mobile pillbox. Over 200 were made and issued.





There was also a variation of the theme using asphalt and pebbles between wooden boards as armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bison_concrete_armoured_lorry

.... a good read


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice one - bit of a beast to drive I would think !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2015)

I heard it drove like a brick!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2015)

yulzari said:


> Bison concrete mobile pillbox. Over 200 were made and issued.
> View attachment 305042
> 
> There was also a variation of the theme *using asphalt and pebbles* between wooden boards as armour.


One well aimed hit from a heavy caliber weapon and those pebbles would be like buckshot to the defenders...


----------



## yulzari (Nov 4, 2015)

One well aimed hit from a heavy caliber weapon and those pebbles would be like buckshot to the defenders...[/QUOTE]
It would need to be quite heavy to kill off all the crew. But it was firstly not intended to be facing artillery but light weapons of paratroopers. It's mobility was not tactical but did allow it to move itself into a place when needed without being an obstruction otherwise. Hence it was much used on airfields. Secondly (and here I draw upon my grandfather's Home Guard work) the crew were not necessarily expected to survive, as long as they delayed and drew down the enemy their job was done. Proof against 7.92mm, grenades and probably anti tank rifles. Overhead cover was not universal so mortars and dropping grenades could take early versions out. Good concrete is different to steel armour. It spalls externally as any examination of 'used' concrete pillboxes and buildings will demonstrate. FWIW one of the advantages of asphalt/pebble armour (and that was applied to lighter naval vessels too) is that part of the force of a bullet is expended in forcing the pebbles sideways deeper into the neighbouring asphalt matrix. A little like pierced steel armour where the armour sheet has holes drilled evenly across the flat plate. A bullet either enters the (too small) hole and expends it's energy laterally in trying to wedge open the hole or the plate locally bends to deflect the bullet into the hole. Thus you can get lighter armour. But I digress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 5, 2015)

Interior of a British Pill Box, manned by the Home Guard as can you can tell by the 1908 pattern webbing and Enfield P14 rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Great pic.


----------



## Glider (Nov 5, 2015)

With two Bren guns a very well equipped unit


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 6, 2015)

A RAF Liberator struck by bombs from an overhead aircraft during a raid on Monfalcone, Italy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2015)

That's not going to end well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2015)

yulzari said:


> It would need to be quite heavy to kill off all the crew. But it was firstly not intended to be facing artillery but light weapons of paratroopers. It's mobility was not tactical but did allow it to move itself into a place when needed without being an obstruction otherwise. Hence it was much used on airfields. Secondly (and here I draw upon my grandfather's Home Guard work) the crew were not necessarily expected to survive, as long as they delayed and drew down the enemy their job was done. Proof against 7.92mm, grenades and probably anti tank rifles. Overhead cover was not universal so mortars and dropping grenades could take early versions out. Good concrete is different to steel armour. It spalls externally as any examination of 'used' concrete pillboxes and buildings will demonstrate. FWIW one of the advantages of asphalt/pebble armour (and that was applied to lighter naval vessels too) is that part of the force of a bullet is expended in forcing the pebbles sideways deeper into the neighbouring asphalt matrix. A little like pierced steel armour where the armour sheet has holes drilled evenly across the flat plate. A bullet either enters the (too small) hole and expends it's energy laterally in trying to wedge open the hole or the plate locally bends to deflect the bullet into the hole. Thus you can get lighter armour. But I digress.


Sure, that was designed to create a delaying action, but eventually heavier force would be applied to dislodge the defenders. And the pebbles, while not being entirely fatal to the occupants, could cause serious injuries when sent flying about.
A friend of my step-dad was part of an armored unit, first seeing action in North Africa with the early M4 (they had M3s on hand as well) and he had mentioned that while some Axis anti-tank guns wouldn't knock out their Sherman, the dislodged rivets would ricochet about the interior, causing serious injuries.

So in essence, the defenses have refused penetration by the enemy's offensive fire, but the crew attrition by way of injuries reduces their performance.



Wildcat said:


> A RAF Liberator struck by bombs from an overhead aircraft during a raid on Monfalcone, Italy.


That is just a nightmare about to happen...was the crew able to escape safely?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2015)

It landed back at it's home base safely, with a large hole near the top turret. I've got a pic somewhere, showing a couple of the crew sitting in the hole in the top of the fuselage.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2015)

Airframes said:


> It landed back at it's home base safely, with a large hole near the top turret. I've got a pic somewhere, showing a couple of the crew sitting in the hole in the top of the fuselage.


They sure put their four leaf clover to the test that day!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2015)

This one perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2015)

That's the one. There's also a close-up shot of the damage, with at least one crew member in the pic.


----------



## yulzari (Nov 8, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sure, that was designed to create a delaying action, but eventually heavier force would be applied to dislodge the defenders. And the pebbles, while not being entirely fatal to the occupants, could cause serious injuries when sent flying about.
> A friend of my step-dad was part of an armored unit, first seeing action in North Africa with the early M4 (they had M3s on hand as well) and he had mentioned that while some Axis anti-tank guns wouldn't knock out their Sherman, the dislodged rivets would ricochet about the interior, causing serious injuries.
> 
> So in essence, the defenses have refused penetration by the enemy's offensive fire, but the crew attrition by way of injuries reduces their performance.



At the time what was the alternative? Improvised defences like these and the Home Guard were accepted as being trading lives for time. Yes the crew would have been safer in a post 1945 Centurion tank or in trenches or thick walled pillboxes but this was doable right then and could be moved into position at short notice. To illustrate the point. My grandfather's two Vickers MMG pillboxes had no escape plan. They were in open ground. The next line was the village boundary from which rifle and LMG fire could protect the pillboxes from assaults that reached to their sides or rear but the occupants would have had to run over 200 yards of open ground under fire to escape to the next defences. War is dangerous and soldiers die. The risk was accepted, if not enjoyed. The pillboxes role was to engage the invaders over the open ground behind the beaches and dominate them for as long as possible to delay their inevitable advance (together with similar defences in the villages behind) until a proper counter attack could be made by the regular army. They lay within the preplanned defensive artillery fire plan. Similarly the entire village platoon had no plans for falling back to the next village platoon's defences. The Bison etc. were far from ideal and compared poorly with purpose built armoured vehicles or bunkers but you had to use what you could get at the time. By 1943 the Home Guard could probably have dealt with the USM all by itself but not in 1940. For the pedantic, yes I do know that most Bisons were not used by the Home Guard. It was brilliant use of otherwise unused resources in point defence. Quickly superceded but is a wonderful example of the best not being the enemy of the good. By the Grace of God none of this was put to the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2015)

> That's the one. There's also a close-up shot of the damage, with at least one crew member in the pic.



Great stuff. That's one war-weary Liberator. It also clears up the lack of nose turret noticeable in the airborne shot. Thought perhaps it was a B-24D or such like, but nope, the turret's been replaced by a fairing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2015)

Australian Matilda tank "Apache" of "A" squadron, 1st tank battalion in New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> That's the one. There's also a close-up shot of the damage, with at least one crew member in the pic.



Terry, i have just seen a pic of a 158 sqn Halifax with similar damage damage with the crew sitting in the hole, might you be mixing he two up ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2015)

Nope. I know the pic you mean, but there is another pic of the B-24 damage in one of my books, although I don't think it's in a book specifically about the B-24.
It was almost certainly taken at the same time as the other 'ground' shot, but is a close-up of just the crew members in the escape hatch area, without the wing and engine in view.
If I wasn't so darned stiff and sore, I'd have a look through my library, as I have a rough idea of which book it's in - but then, until I get a new scanner, I couldn't post the pic anyway !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nope. I know the pic you mean, but there is another pic of the B-24 damage in one of my books, although I don't think it's in a book specifically about the B-24.
> It was almost certainly taken at the same time as the other 'ground' shot, but is a close-up of just the crew members in the escape hatch area, without the wing and engine in view.
> If I wasn't so darned stiff and sore, I'd have a look through my library, as I have a rough idea of which book it's in - but then, until I get a new scanner, I couldn't post the pic anyway !


You could always use the point-n-shoot to get a shot of the page...just like they do in the spy movies! 

I have actually snapped photos of pages with the cellphone or my ipad, since I hate opening the book wide enough to scan it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep - if I can find the energy to find the book !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2015)

Australian soldier on night guard duty in a mosquito infested area of Dutch New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2015)

An IJA officer betrayed his country by guiding U.S. bombers to his secret headquarters in Mindanao.
Lucky to him and his family, this story is little known in my country.

Minoru Wada | World War II Database

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2015)

wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice shots guys!

Great story shinpachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the story Shinpachi. An Indian rifleman, Egypt, 16 May 1940






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2015)

A nice pic, Geo!
Thanks guys.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

P-47 on assembling lines....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2015)

Excellent pic!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very cool. Funny that the camo on the Brit jugs aren't the same.




Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 12, 2015)

Notice the bubble canopy fuselage bottom right.

Plus RAF pilots are so goddam awesome they dont even need wings, tailfins or engines.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 12, 2015)

Arab Legionnaires guard Gloster Gladiators of No. 94 Squadron RAF at the landing ground at H4 pumping station in Transjordan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2015)

12 snipers from the Soviet 3rd Shock Army with a total of 775 kills.








Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2015)

Where a man can't he sends a hen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2015)

Amazing...


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 14, 2015)

New Zealand 2-pdr anti-tank gun mounted on a truck in the portee role, 3 December 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Gotta love this thread, lots of equipment I've never heard of before.




Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2015)

Panther (Ausf. G) equipped with the FG1250 IR night vision


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 28, 2015)

Troops of 1 Kings Own Scottish Borderers, 9th Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division, with a captured Hotchkiss machine gun during street fighting in Caen, 10 July 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2015)

Great shot. Wondering if they're aiming for the door locks on the local Whisky warehouse ?!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 28, 2015)

What helmet's are the guys on the right wearing?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2015)

From left to right, the the first three guys are wearing the then new '44 Pattern' helmet, still in use up to the early 1980s !
The chap in the background appears to have the earlier, 'Brodie' style helmet, in use in various forms from around 1915 until 1944 and slightly beyond.
EDIT:- Just had another look, and it appears that the gunner is wearing a late-style Brodie helmet, the design being sort of 'in-between' the '44 Pattern' and the standard Brodie, same as the guy in the background.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Terry! I just did some googling on the two different helmets. Obviously I'm familiar with the Brodie, but the MkIII I've never really noticed before! Thanks for the education.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2015)

Airframes said:


> From left to right, the the first three guys are wearing the then new '44 Pattern' helmet, still in use up to the early 1980s !
> The chap in the background appears to have the earlier, 'Brodie' style helmet, in use in various forms from around 1915 until 1944 and slightly beyond.
> EDIT:- Just had another look, and it appears that the gunner is wearing a late-style Brodie helmet, the design being sort of 'in-between' the '44 Pattern' and the standard Brodie, same as the guy in the background.


The first, third and fourth all have the same chin-straps, the gunner's is certainly different.

Could that be an indication of the helmet type?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

The chin straps on the '44 Pattern' (MkIII) helmets were a different type of webbing, with different adjusting buckles, compared to the earlier Brodie styles, and were in Olive Green (the straps), as opposed to the earlier 'Khaki' brown. Those used in the 1970s - '80s were also slightly elasticated, but I don't know if they were during WW2.
The chap in the background seems to be wearing a late pattern Brodie, as the 'dip' in the rim, and 'longer' rear section are not visible, and this was a similar shape around the 'dome' to the '44 Pattern', but with the protruding rim common to the Brodie.
I do know that all types were bl**dy uncomfortable to wear, and 'rattled around' on the head - I only wore one a couple of times, and, being used to the British Para helmet, with a proper chin and neck harness (now common on all military helmets), I thought they were a waste of time !


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2015)

The early batches of MkIII helmets just came as the steel shell, you were supposed to remove the padding from your MkII and transfer it to the new shell. 

Just a couple of nitpicks, No1 the MkIII is often called the 44 pattern which isnt correct the new helmet shell was designed but not adopted pre war to go with the new 37 pattern webbing and the new BD uniform. The MkII was issued instead which was a newly pressed shell or an old MkI shell with the new padding designed for the helmet that became the MkIII. The new shell was officially adopted in 1941 but spare production capacity wasnt available till 1943. 

Nitpick number 2 the Brodie was the original Mild Steel design issued in 1915 which went out of use before the end of WWI being replacd by the similar but differently shaped Manganese Steel MkI in 1916.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification, FM. Thankfully, we normally only wore our Para P*ss Pots for jumping, although they did make a good weapon, when swung at arms length, for taking out tiresome 'skinheads' in the early 1970's !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2015)

When mounted we were supposed to wear the bloody awful plastic Bone Dome 





which no matter what I did never fitted me comfortably and as I was 6ft made me 6ft 2 inches tall inside a tank with 6ft 1 inch headroom. I did what all squaddies do and got hold of a Silvermans catalogue, bought my own headphones and Mic and wore them over a wooly hat knitted by my Mum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep, I tried using one of those when I was involved as a Partner in a company using Chieftain, Scorpion, Abbot and '432. Bl**dy awful, so I used a RAF Mk4 helmet or, as you did, headphones and boom mic, over a 'crap hat'.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2015)

Terry, I have to ask: do you, or your mustache, ever miss being in the Para's?


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I tried using one of those when I was involved as a Partner in a company using Chieftain, Scorpion, Abbot and '432. Bl**dy awful, so I used a RAF Mk4 helmet or, as you did, headphones and boom mic, over a 'crap hat'.



The Horse and Hound boys used RAF helmets in there little tanks.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2015)

Flamethrower Portable No2 known as the Lifebouy, it was an updated copy of a German WWI design called the Wex. The ring shaped tank carried the fuel and the central ball shaped tank the Nitrogen propellant. The fuel was ignited by using 1 of 10 Cordite blank cartridges fired by a trigger in the rear pistol grip the front grip controlled the flow of fuel.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice, never heard of it. The guy looks like he's hoping for the best when he pulls the trigger.


Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice, never heard of it. The guy looks like he's hoping for the best when he pulls the trigger.
> 
> 
> Geo



I would be looking brown trouser scared if I was pulling the trigger.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2015)

Fixed coastal defence at Fort Cowen, Moreton Island, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Terry, I have to ask: do you, or your mustache, ever miss being in the Para's?



Sometimes Jim, but probably more from nostalgia. I continued sport parachuting up to the early 1990s, and also lectured, and did 'outdoor' training events, with a military theme, up until about 8 years ago, when the arthritis prevented me doing more, so it sort of continued the camaraderie in a way.

Good pics chaps. I've always though that flame throwers were possibly as dangerous to the user than anything else - scary kit !


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 31, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good pics chaps. I've always though that flame throwers were possibly as dangerous to the user than anything else - scary kit !



I doubt many Flamethrower operators got captured alive and if they did they got shot whilst attempting to run away with a broken leg.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

great pics.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 9, 2016)

3.7" AA Gun firing in a ground support role.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 10, 2016)

Same gun different angle


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2016)

They look busy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2016)

No caption necessary...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2016)

Hahaha. There's one in every unit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

Hit that trigger and let's see some dancing...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

and explain that one to the Dr!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

U-142 type IID in Gadńsk, 17-10-1940.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2016)

Great photo!

And I can't help but notice that unusual building in the background.

Is it a collier station? Any idea?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

This is the wharf crane in Gdańsk. It is located at the Brama Szeroka ( Wide Gate ) on the Motlava river. It is the oldest harbour crane in the Europe and was built in 1442-1444. Although the first mention is from 1367. It was used for shipping of berrels of beer and other goods, dead weights and setting of ship masts. The wooden part of the crane was burnt by the Red Army in 1945. And then it was restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2016)

wow...great bit of history there!

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

A couple of images....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice, slight claustrophobic tremor sets in.....



Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 20, 2016)

Staghound Armoured Car fitted with a 3 inch close support howitzer instead of the usual 37mm


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 20, 2016)

A series of awesome shots


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

The U-6 assembling by the Deutsche Werke shipyard in Kiel ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Will ya look at that. Very nice. For some reason I just love production pictures.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice, but even on shore, I would never get into one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Boy they were really scrapping the bottom of the barrel at the end there huh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Boy they were really scrapping the bottom of the barrel at the end there huh?


Dunno...seems like the whole war was going to the dogs... 

Pfc. Thorn - 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Hahahahahaha! He has a pipe! Hahahahaha!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 29, 2016)

Pity this is such a small picture of such an interesting subject. A pair of Tugs manouver a breakwater caisson for a Mulberry harbour. Note the Bofors ready for action these caissons could only be towed at 4 knots so were a big fat target for any LW bomber.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice. "Big fat target" reminds me of a story I read where, just before D-Day, a soldier asked a sailor what LST stood for and the sailor replied, "Long Slow Target".


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2016)

British being British...






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 30, 2016)

Half an hour !! its only an invasion whats all the fuss about its not as if its something important like England winning the World Cup or a Snowstorm.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)

Upside down ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

Now I don't know much about tanks but I'm thinking that one isn't going much further.


Geo


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2016)

Captured aircraft on board the USS Barnes.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 6, 2016)

Japanese mini sub ship plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 9, 2016)

The Health and Safety Inspector has just fainted

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2016)

You are probably correct Fastmongrel.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had this photo on the drive for years, don't recall where I got it from, but it's a burned out Panther in front of the Cologne Cathedral.

Note the entry point of the round...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

I wonder if this is the end result of that combat footage where a Patton? tank squares off against a Panther in IIRC Cologne...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2016)

Last in the series...







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 12, 2016)

Loading a Bofors


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2016)

Escort Carrier USS Thetis Bay taking PBY Catalinas, F6F Hellcats, and one J2F Duck from Hawaii to Alameda for repairs, Jul 8 1944






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder if this is the end result of that combat footage where a Patton? tank squares off against a Panther in IIRC Cologne...



Was a M-26 Pershing, precursor to the Patton, here's a youtube vid link:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6LqB-RYUvY_


Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 12, 2016)

Hope this is the place for it but I found this interesting, thought this was a 4FG Mustang but couldn't understand the tail code business, turns out it's a 15th AF P-51 from the 52FG 5FS. Seems the USAAF was trying some deception on the LW with the squadron codes, this one duplicated 8AF 4FG. I think the plane was Lt. James Empey with 5 confirmed.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2016)

Good pic.
Don't think it was any intended deception regarding the code though - two different Groups, in different Air Forces, operating in different Theatres, Even though 15th AF were in Europe, they were part of MTO, not ETO, so what appears to be 'duplication' of unit codes would not effect day to day operations of the two units, 1,000s of miles apart.
However, if Luftwaffe Intelligence saw this as a move by 4th FG, 8th AF, then it could have perhaps been an unexpected bonus for the Allies in some way !


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 12, 2016)

You might be right AF, I got this snippet from Wade Meyers at 4th FGs FB page: 

"
Yes, 52nd FG - there was a half-hearted attempt to 'confuse' the enemy with duplicate codes in different theaters. The 52nd got QP-WD-VF from the 4th, and the 31st FG got HL-MX-WZ from the 8th's 78th FG. There may well have been others ..."


If that was the USAAF's intent, maybe it did work because it confused the heck out of me. 

Although I must confess, this is the first I've heard of the duplicate code ploy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> Was a M-26 Pershing, precursor to the Patton, here's a youtube vid link:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6LqB-RYUvY_
> ...




Oh sweet! Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 13, 2016)

Its been a long day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

After Clark Gables wife, actress Carole Lombard was killed in a plane crash, a devastated Gable tried to join the Military. President Roosevelt said he was too valuable at home, where he could use his talents in films for the war effort. Gable however, got his way and enrolled in Officer Candidate School at the age of 41. After graduation, Gen. "Hap" Arnold ordered Gable to star in a film about aerial gunners and he attended several gunnery schools before reporting overseas to the 351st BG. The movie would have special emphasis placed on aerial gunners. Based at Polebrook, he flew 5 combat missions with the 351st and is seen here with B-17F, "Delta Rebel No.2"






The movie that was made 
_View: https://youtu.be/7SJQYG_GskY_



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Added the movie to the post.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2016)

Fallschirmjager troops jumping over Crete, 1941


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2016)

Must admit i never did like the look of the German parachute harness, attached in the middle of your back to the risers, the bloke almost seems like an after thought !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree. I remember seeing the films they showed at 1 PTS, and thought "Sod that for a game of soldiers" when i saw the German WW2 Paras !


----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is the crew of the super Sub I-400 site says I can not post it in photo album because I am max out. 
Crew known Kazuo Nishijma 
Kazuyoshi Saito
Cdr Toshio Kusaka
Hidetoshi namura
Sutejiro Shimazu 
Yasujiro Okano
Tamao Tanka
Tadaaki Shibakawa 
Takumi Fujii
Masao Ishida
Takao kishi
Akira Inoue
Hideo Nishimura


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 21, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> Was a M-26 Pershing, precursor to the Patton, here's a youtube vid link:



Thank you for the 'stabilised' video of the duel


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2016)

News to me, didn't know about catapult trials for the Re.2000...







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2016)

tomo pauk said:


> Thank you for the 'stabilised' video of the duel


Tomo, this one is a little better:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGgXOXANZ14_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 22, 2016)

The one GrauGeist posted is the one I was looking for, don't know how I missed it, thanks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> The one GrauGeist posted is the one I was looking for, don't know how I missed it, thanks.


They're both informative videos about that famous duel, but it seems the first (shorter) video was made from excerpts of the second video (the one I posted).

Either way, it's a stark reminder of how brutal armored warfare is.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2016)

And unforgiving.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow they really analyzed that duel. Excellent work. Sad the human cost though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Agreed Jim...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2016)

Tauchpanzer, meaning "Diving Tank". Designed for "Operation Sea Lion", it was meant to be dropped offshore and travel on the seabed to the beach. They were Panzer IIIs, totally waterproofed. They had an endurance of 20 mins. and could travel to a depth of 50'(15 meters), the length of the air hose. Though never used to invade England, they were used for their intended role in the Russian invasion, crossing the Bug River. They were then used as normal tanks. More than 150 were built.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2016)

An interesting picture with good explanation.
Thanks Geo !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting. THX for sharing Geo.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 338373
> 
> 
> Tauchpanzer, meaning "Diving Tank". Designed for "Operation Sea Lion", it was meant to be dropped offshore and travel on the seabed to the beach. They were Panzer IIIs, totally waterproofed. They had an endurance of 20 mins. and could travel to a depth of 50'(15 meters), the length of the air hose. Though never used to invade England, they were used for their intended role in the Russian invasion, crossing the Bug River. They were then used as normal tanks. More than 150 were built.
> ...



They worked okay on a river bed but the 6 to 8 knot currents of the English Channel and difficulties of navigation would have meant near certain depth for the poor crew.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## yulzari (Mar 6, 2016)

A Home Guard soldier with his P14 rifle. Note the civilian shirt and tie under the overalls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2016)

A 'still' from a cine film, and it was either this chap, or another in the same Home Guard unit, who was wearing RFC pilot's wings, if my memory is correct.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2016)

Note the hole in the gun barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2016)

Serious map reading...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2016)

I found this on Tumblr. No photo credit available. Launching of the experimental submarine No. 71, Kure Naval Arsenal. August 29th, 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice Aaron. That is one skookum crane.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2016)

Radio operator was lucky !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2016)

Any info?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2016)

The photo came from Pinterest(?) and the caption said that flak had hit the propellor.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

That's not where you store spare props....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2016)

That photo is proof....................................................................................fact is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2016)

Cool color shot but it appears to be staged...

When they do a "push through" on the props, the guys line up (at least 3 but can be more) and each one takes a turn pushing a prop, so the guys basically walk a circle was they go through the motion of turning the engine for several revolutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2016)

It's one of those "Quick guys, look busy - here comes the Boss!".
Definitely staged - it's a PR shot for the Lend lease RAF Boston - got the details somewhere.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2016)

lol...yep, the good old "look busy" routine!

The other thing to look out for, is guys walking around looking busy with a clipboard...half the time, the paper on the clipboard is blank!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

Of course it stagged! Waste color film on a non-stagged picture is just daft! There's a war on boys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice crisp shot though.!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great photo Jim.


Geo


----------



## Graeme (Mar 31, 2016)

Japanese transport ship "camouflaged" with palm leaves and tropical foliage being attacked...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2016)

No...that's a long thin island silly!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, of course it is, and it's the type of long, thin island that moves around, too. How anyone could think it's a ship disguised as an island is beyond me .....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2016)

To avoid air raid, Japanese transport ships did not stay at a port for a long time.
Engine would have been damaged.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2016)

We're home!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2016)

A while ago I posted a photo of damage to the fuselage and wing of a B-17 caused by a propeller. This time damage to a Wellington Mk.IC fuselage and wing.






These weren't caused by fighters or flak but were hand-holds gouged out, while in flight by Sgt. James Ward of 75(New Zealand) Sqn. On July 7 1941, Ward crawled out on the wing of AA•V s/n L7818 in an attempt to put out an engine fire that threatened to destroy the bomber. With the fire out, the aircraft made an emergency landing at Newmarket. For this actions, he was awarded the Victoria Cross. Sadly, a month after he was awarded the medal, Ward was Killed in Action over Hamburg, Sept. 15, 1941


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Great stuff.
I knew the story, but hadn't seen the pic of his aircraft before now.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2016)

Good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2016)

Talk about brave!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

A great feat alright....gutsy too!


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2016)

This is something I never knew happened...






...caption says "....captured P-38 pilot with blackened eyes to prevent sun glare..."


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

sounds logical...


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2016)

The boss says you're letting too many enemy aircraft through with your Zwilling machine gun. One more gets through and it's off to the Russian front for you, whaddaya gonna do?








Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> The boss says you're letting too many enemy aircraft through with your Zwilling machine gun. One more gets through and it's off to the Russian front for you, whaddaya gonna do?
> 
> View attachment 342655
> 
> ...


Wouldnt want to be the poor sod who has to keep up with the ammo supply and barrel changes !


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2016)

A view of the Mt.Fujiyma through the periscope of a U.S.Navy submarine....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 5, 2016)

New to me...

Welbike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2016)

Yep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2016)

Was the B-17 captured?


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2016)

by rthe looks of the surroundings, an the uniforms of the men in the pic, I'm guessing it's Switzerland.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2016)

Nice shots guys!

Didn't know about the darkened eyes to prevent sun glare but certainly makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2016)

Little too much weathering on the panel lines


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2016)

Nice of him to crash-land in his brother's scrap yard though ..................


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2016)

Those wrecks were reproduced to kitchen wares, auto parts and cameras etc.
I have a TLR camera manufactured by a factory of Nakajima Aircraft in the postwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 15, 2016)

RAF B-24's attack a Japanese railway storage area at Na Nien, Thailand March 1945.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2016)

............... and you have liberated your colonies by yourself literally.
The former colonial people, however, are still grateful for our contribution as their ASEAN flag shows.
What else if this was not historical irony ??


----------



## Shinpachi (May 16, 2016)

Chinese POWs in Nanking, December 1937.
Full footage is in Youtube with duration 1:06:43.


----------



## Wildcat (May 17, 2016)

Australian soldiers with captured weapons during the Kokoda campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

Good one Andy.


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2016)

An angry squadron commander ordered this put on the tail after a few "incidents"......

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2016)

Waist gunners have been having some bad days.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2016)

Nice one Geo!


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2016)

Two photos...for reasons











The story...

After the Japanese invasion of the Dutch East Indies in 1941 and their decisive defeat of a combined Dutch, British, Australian, and US naval force, the remaining Dutch ships in the East Indies were ordered to flee to Australia. Many Dutch ships were either scuttled or fell prey to Japanese warships or aircraft patrolling their escape routes.

However, the HNLMS _Abraham Crijnssen_, a tiny minesweeper with little in the way of offensive armament or speed, was able to successfully escape to Australia because the captain came up with a crazy scheme. He disguised the entire ship as a small island.

Although the _Abraham Crijnssen_ was a relatively small ship, it was still a big object—approximately 55 meters (180 ft) long and 7 meters (25 ft) wide. So the crew used foliage from island vegetation and gray paint to make the ship’s hull look like rock faces.

Moving only at night, the ship was able to blend in with the thousands of other tiny islands around Indonesia, and the Japanese didn’t notice the moving island. The _Abraham Crijnssen_ was the last Allied ship that escaped the Dutch East Indies.

From Listverse...
10 Most Insane Military Disguises That Worked - Listverse

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2016)

I don't see any ship....


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (May 30, 2016)

French predreadnought battleship Carnot underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2016)

Goodness gracious! What a beast! What a museum piece she would have made!


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2016)

Make love, not war Comrade!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice to see the Abraham Crijnssen still survives as a museum ship:

HNLMS Abraham Crijnssen (1936) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> French predreadnought battleship Carnot underway.



Every sailor gets his own cabin with a sea view...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I don't see any ship....



"......just a tiny island making 30 knots towards Australia"


----------



## Graeme (Jun 4, 2016)

Interesting harness...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2016)

Never noticed that harness in other, similar pics before.
Health and Safety, 1940s style !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jun 6, 2016)

British Secret Weapon in the Western Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2016)

Caption says "...Beaufighter from 10 Communication Unit....ready for a leaflet drop, Morotai, Aug.'45. The insrciption under the wing says "The war is over....."."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)

I would say it's a Bristol Beaufort.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2016)

Was wondering about that


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)

According to the net :

A9-712 Ex A9-310. 
Served with No 10 Communication Unit 15/03/45. 
Crashed 21/11/45, on landing at Lakunai Airstrip Rabaul. 
Converted to components 12/45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2016)

Interesring footnote of the war, the Imperial Japanese Army bacame interested in the Tiger tank and had Ambassador Hiroshi Oshima and a delegation inspect Tigers at the Henschel plant and evaluate them at the Kummersdorf's testing grounds. One of the main reasons for the interest in a heavy tank, was for homeland defense as the war situation was deteriorating in the Pacific.

Ambassador Oshima even went to the Eastern front in June 1943 to see the Schwere-Panzerabteilung 502 in action. The delegation purchased a complete Tiger, plans, ammunition and upgraded optics and planned to have it disassembled and shipped via submarine.

So the Japanese Tiger was shipped to Bordeaux in February 1944 to be disassembled for shipping. However, before any of that could happen, the Normandy landings intervened and the Japanese Tiger was commandeered by Schwere-Panzerabteilung 101 and eventually disappeared into the fog of war. It's most likely that it was lost at the Falaise Pocket.

Here's a photo of the delegation inspecting a Tiger at Henchel's testing facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Dave !
Very educational


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks for sharing, Dave !
> Very educational


You're very welcome, Shinpachi-san!

Just imagine if the IJA had Tiger Tanks! 

I should also add, that many years ago, I read that Ambassador Oshima had taken an interest in the Soviet T-34 that he saw while at the Eastern Front.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2016)

If Tiger tanks had been deployed in Manchuria, the war phase would have been changed certainly.
What Japanese needed for the homeland decisive battle was rather many rifles and grenades for the guerrilla warfare.
My mother once told me that they were going to fight with the bamboo spears

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2016)

The main tank that the USMC and US Army were using throughout the island campaign was the M4 Sherman...just suppose the Ambassador had managed to secure captured T-34s and had them on hand and properly deployed at Okinawa.

It would have been a terrible surprise for the Allies


----------



## Glider (Jun 27, 2016)

I have to say that the T34 was a more practical option. Much easier to build and operate with excellent mobility over poor ground


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Caption says "...Beaufighter from 10 Communication Unit....ready for a leaflet drop, Morotai, Aug.'45. The insrciption under the wing says "The war is over....."."
> 
> View attachment 347109


This is actually a DAP "beaufreighter" which is a modified transport version of the Beaufort. 46 such conversions were made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2016)

That's neat - hadn't seen one of those before.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2016)

Cool stuff guys! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> The main tank that the USMC and US Army were using throughout the island campaign was the M4 Sherman...just suppose the Ambassador had managed to secure captured T-34s and had them on hand and properly deployed at Okinawa.
> 
> It would have been a terrible surprise for the Allies



Cool idea, Dave !
I think Japan needed able advisers like you


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2016)

Airframes said:


> That's neat - hadn't seen one of those before.


If your ever feeling the urge Terry
DAP (Bristol) Beaufreighter


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Agreed..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2016)

Ju 88s, August, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2016)

I like the camo spots there and please note the four-legged landing gear.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2016)

exactly


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Little early for winter camo............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2016)

Those are very _lean_ looking cows


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2016)

From cows to horses...
Australian light horse soldiers breaking in a wild Brumby caught in the hills around Port Moresby, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2016)

I showed this picture, in one of my books, to a friend of mine, who's mother was Austrian (English father), and was in the Luftwaffe during WW 2. He thinks the woman second from the left, front row, _might_ be his mother !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2016)

Imagine that...

"It's a small world, but I wouldn't want to paint it." - Steven Wright


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2016)

His mother was hot!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> His mother was hot!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2016)

Australian soldiers of the 58/59 Infantry Battalion pause for a break before setting out on a patrol. Bougainville 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2016)

A Douglas B-18 Bolo with a NACA test mounted to the port wing. Republic P-43 Lancer in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm sorry guys. That plane in the background is actually the even rarer Republic XP-41! My apologies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2016)

Japanese tank destroyed by a RAAF Boomerang and RNZAF Corsairs on Bougainville, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2016)

As the caption says, ".....blimp drops rations..."






From the series of war mags, Naval Aviation News, Jun '43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2016)

Valentine Tanks waiting to be shipped from the Angus works, Montreal

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2016)

cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2016)

... they look like toys


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

Cool pics.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

MM beat me to it - they _do_ look like toys, or large-scale models, against the background of that steam engine !


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2016)

General Adachi about to board a RAAF tiger moth to return to his HQ after discussing surrender agreements with Australian forces at Wewak, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2016)

US Army soldiers inspects a German MG42 position in the Hürtgen Forrest, 1944....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice pic but that looks like a pretty limited field of fire


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice pic but that looks like a pretty limited field of fire


Actually, it looks like it commands a great deal of territory down range, all the way to the distant tree line - and they most likely had quite a few gun pits that interlaced along the slope.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes but lots of trees in the way with a very short distance to travel to get to cover; small knoll, trees at middle distance. Agree that it's more than likely one of several


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2016)

Either way, it wasn't good enough.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 26, 2016)

Another gun position. This time on Pagoda Hill fighting for possession of Fort Dufferin in March 1945...


----------



## Graeme (Jul 26, 2016)

Workers at a Royal Ordnance Factory in November 1943.

The "Beauty Parlour" routine involved donning magazine suits of fire-resistant serge, rubber-soled shoes and fireproof cotton turbans. The cream they are applying helps prevent the skin from absorbing explosive powder...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2016)

Weren't the first world War munitions workers called "Canaries" (their skin would turn yellow), I guess because of them not having the cream mentioned above?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2016)

An RAAF Beaufort (A9-557) of No. 100 Squadron, rests atop damaged jeeps at Tadji, New Guinea - 20 January 1945


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 28, 2016)

Poor Gwen! According to ADF serials, that Beaufort flew 102 missions.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh look! He's carrying a purse!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh look! He's carrying a purse!



He told me, that it was the waffle iron....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2016)

A fine in flight color study of the Curtiss XP-46...spoiled only by a non-retracted wheel well door!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 1, 2016)

sniper by Stuart, on Flickr

A sniper from "C" Company, 5th Battalion, The Black Watch, 51st (Highland) Division, in position in the loft space of a ruined building in Gennep, Holland, 14th February 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice colour shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

Agreed Andy..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 6, 2016)

Australian engineers building a road through the jungle from Port Moresby to Kokoda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice shot Andy!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the Life magazine picture of the week, May 22; 1944. Don't know what to make of her expression but I don't think it says thank you...






Story here...

Thank You, Sweetheart, for the 'Jap Skull': Portrait of a Grisly WWII Memento


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2016)

To be or not to be....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah...I think that perhaps the skull was not exactly the best choice in gifts.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 9, 2016)

And they say flowers and chocolate are a way to a girls heart...pffft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord tunderin' Jaysus


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2016)

What in God's name is that child doing on there?

And why is the photographer taking the time to get the child's photo instead of getting him away from that??


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2016)

I would say the naval mine had been disarmed before the guy took the seat.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I would say the naval mine had been disarmed before the guy took the seat.


I'm not so sure...

And it still happens, even to this day: Children pose for holiday snaps with unexploded World War Two mine


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2016)

Wartime kids just didn't give a damn.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm not so sure...



As you may notice the fuses or fuse sensors of the mine are either damaged or removed. If it is a contact mine ( and it looks like that ) each damage made to these fuses ( sensors ) would cause the explosion of the mine.. however who knows that for sure....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Aug 20, 2016)

johnbr said:


> French predreadnought battleship Carnot underway.
> View attachment 344754


Ugly ships and ugly planes...


----------



## Graeme (Aug 24, 2016)

Part of a page from an Australian newspaper dated April 1944 dedicated to Victory Bonds. I found it heartrending...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Aug 25, 2016)

Sad indeed...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 25, 2016)

Vickers machine gun. By the angle of the gun, the indirect fire sight and the lack of cover for the crew its being used for long range fire. The piles of empty cases, yards of empty belts and steam coming out of the condenser show its been a long fire mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2016)

A rare color picture of Soviet troops awaiting another Nazi attack during the battle of Stalingrad, Hoth sector.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)

Judging byt the military hi-tech I would say that the Nazi troops awaiting another Soviet attack rather.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 2, 2016)

Something don't look right.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2016)

I read just last week they were overran by Panzer IXs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2016)

An OS2U Kingfisher from the USS North Carolina (BB-55) overloaded with rescued aircrews, waits for the USS Tang (SS-306) after taxiing out of Truk lagoon. 1 May 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2016)

Neat photo.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

Found this a while ago, the same photo but with different captions. One was something along the lines of "bullet riddled F6F returned to Hawaii"






I always thought that kind of code was used for training squadrons

EDIT: Done did some checking and found a modern version of this aircraft that says...

"Steve Hinton flying Comanche Fighters’ Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat over Chino, CA during the 2010 Planes of Fame Airshow. It had just emerged from the paint shop in the colors of Lieutenant Commander Edward "Butch" O'Hare’s Hellcat." Gotta hit the books

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2016)

unfinished Italian aircraft carrier Aquila

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2016)

Canadians manning a Polsten 20mm





By Conseil Régional de Basse-Normandie / Archives Nationales du CANADA [Public domain], via Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2016)

Sometimes war is like a photo shoot for an Abercrombie and Fitch catalogue.

"Leather Bomber Jackets and loose Linen Pants are all the rage in the Pacific these days. Whether your trying to win the war solo for Uncle Sam or just trying to get home alive, it doesn't mean you can't look good while doing it."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)

That's one bent bird!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> I read just last week they were overran by Panzer IXs!



That's awesome


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2016)

The caption for this image was "Deck of Akagi seen from Zero"

However, considering that it would be physically impossible for the pilot of an A6M to get a rearward shot like this (unless he had a GoPro), I suspect that the photo was actually taken by the rear gunner of a dive bomber.

I've looked closely at the photo and it appears these may be the B5N type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 15, 2016)

Firing the 7.2" Howitzer Mark 1. When firing supercharge the gun reared up the scotches and must have been a scary job for the gunners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2016)

Several shots of Attack of Pearl Harbor and IJN submarines' operation offshore West Coast introduced in our local book in 1942.
I'm guessing the UFOs of Battle of Los Angeles could have been a prank by these submarines' searchlights.
Just my impression

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2016)

A nice pic, johnbr 

Japanese school girls in shooting excercise circa 1928.
Curiously, a girl in front happens to show hexagram patterns on her clothes.
The crest is famous for Japanese Inbe family which is said relating to ancient Jews.
Just a trivia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2016)

A Regia Aeronautica G.50 escorts a Luftwaffe Ju87

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2016)

I wonder which was faster?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder which was faster?


The Fiat G.50 was - it had a max. speed of just short of 300mph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2016)

Ah-ha! Thanks.

Found this silly thing on the web....






Silly, I know...getting my hat...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 24, 2016)

SAS patrol, Operation Begonia October 1944. Do you think they have enough firepower I count 4 x Brens, 1x Thompson SMG, 1x MP40 SMG and 1 x M1 Carbine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 24, 2016)

Great photo!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2016)

Captured Vichy French aircraft set on fire in Aleppo, Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2016)

Excellent photographic finds folks!!!!!!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 25, 2016)

Fascinating set of photos taken by trainee Paratroopers. If you click the link at the bottom it takes you to the Mashable page where all the photos are shown







1944: A British paratrooper snaps a few selfies while falling

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

There was origin of GoPro


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

Japanese dancers in shooting exercise circa 1937.
@Shochiku Theater, Osaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

This is the last one, namely "Invincible IJA".


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2016)

I wonder if there was any fraternization between the ranks. I mean, why did the ladies have to wear short skirts to shoot a rifle and march?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

Girls were civilian musical dancers of Shochiku Theater in Osaka.
The picture was taken soon after the 2nd Sino-Japanese War had broken out as propaganda to ask Japanese people more attention to their national defense as they were not minding the war which was going on in overseas so much.
Japan was still in peace time for the homeland people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you for the explanation Shinpachi. Always a wealth of knowledge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

You are welcome, Thor ! 
Since I joined this forum, I frankly have been being surprised to know how Japan was misunderstood and little known its historical facts by the western countries. Japan was a decent democratic country and Japanese were enjoying the western lifestyle freely until 1940 when Fumimaro Konoe took power as PM and halted the parliamentary democracy asked by the army.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks David


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2016)

"... Fumimaro Konoe"

What is Japanese perception of this man today, Shin, and perhaps you could explain _your_ understanding of the How/Why he came to power. 

MM


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Leonardo da Vinci- "Lady with an Ermine" 1945 and today

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 26, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Fumimaro Konoe"
> What is Japanese perception of this man today, Shin, and perhaps you could explain _your_ understanding of the How/Why he came to power.
> MM



Fumimaro Konoe (1891-1945) was a relative of Emperor Hirohito and a keen nationalist and idealist who longed for Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin. 　He could take power because he looked noble and was loved by a grand old man, Kinmochi Saionji (1849-1940) who had strong influence in the Parliament.

A voluntary puppet of the army is my impression.
He is almost forgotten by Japanese people today because committed suicide when the war was over as a civilian.
Hideki Tojo is more famous as a dictator but Tojo was also a puppet of Imperial GHQ is my opinion.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2016)

Was Fumimaro Konoe an "_artifact_" of Japanese feudalism? ... reading his Wiki bio he doesn't sound very competent or realistic .... it would appear he totally misread the seriousness of so-called Treaty Positions with the USA that were floated around .... believing that they were FDR's priorities when they were just smoke and mirrors


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2016)

v2 said:


> Leonardo da Vinci- "Lady with an Ermine" 1945 and today



I had to look it up, but currently displayed in Cracow, V2;

Lady with an Ermine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> I had to look it up, but currently displayed in Cracow, V2;
> 
> Lady with an Ermine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, I know about it... I am from Cracow


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Was Fumimaro Konoe an "_artifact_" of Japanese feudalism? ... reading his Wiki bio he doesn't sound very competent or realistic .... it would appear he totally misread the seriousness of so-called Treaty Positions with the USA that were floated around .... believing that they were FDR's priorities when they were just smoke and mirrors



His cabinet was ridiculed as "Konoe Shogunate" after all.
Our lesson was "Don't make a mania a leader".

Picture of the day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2016)

A Supermarine Spitfire Vc 'Tropical' JK707 MX-P serving with 307th Fighter Squadron, 31st Fighter Group operated by 12th USAAF. The regular pilot was 1st.Lt. Carroll A. Prybylo, but when lost it was flown by Capt. Virgil Cephus Fields, Jr. (Source - US Navy, via Library of Congress. Colorized by Paul Reynolds. Historic Military Photo Colourisations)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2016)

a true hero...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 27, 2016)

Wellington bomb bay


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice souvenir from a Bf 110. Looks like it has a few kill markings on it. Wonder if it's still around, sitting in some dusty corner somewhere next to my willpower.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like several "kills" marked on the stabilizer...I count about three.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2016)

Some greats shots here


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2016)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 28, 2016)

Blast Pen protecting a Spit IX in Italy 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## yulzari (Sep 30, 2016)

T34 in the aftermath of the Gulf War so we have 2 WW2 tanks involved. Centurion and T34 albeit not as gun tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like to jet engines mounted on the turret. Not sure what you'd us it for though.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2016)

Oil well fire putter outer I think, fighting fire with greater fire. Looks like oil fires in the background after the first Gulf war

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Oil well fire putter outer I think, fighting fire with greater fire. Looks like oil fires in the background after the first Gulf war



An error on my part, no greater fire....big windy...


_View: https://youtu.be/-DTrWd2Q9cU_



_View: https://youtu.be/XefB3NVIOQQ_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

Very cool piece of machinery!!!!  Thank you George!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 3, 2016)

Maintenance time. Vickers Medium MkII in the North African Desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2016)

A T-34 and Pzkpfw VI shown for comparison.

Note that they are not actually "nose to nose", but they are parked offset, the Tiger being further from the camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2016)

Tiger is a nicer looking tank, just me though

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 4, 2016)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2016)

Why do I have a feeling that this photo was the result of the Chief always yelling: "why are you sitting on your ass when there's work to be done!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> I'm guessing the UFOs of Battle of Los Angeles could have been a prank by these submarines' searchlights.
> Just my impression



Dancing UFOs by searchlights at a local amusement park "Space World" in Kita-Kyusyu City, Fukuoka Prefecture.



Another one from different location.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpGgLdc25ns_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 6, 2016)

Great picture.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 7, 2016)

Beautiful picture, johnbr 

IJN photographers in action circa 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

Man I don't know. Going into combat with only a camera...wow!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 7, 2016)

They were civilians dispatched by the press companies to compete best shots each other.

Port Darwin on February 19, 1942








Port Broome on March 3, 1942.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

Keep that job!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2016)

Spectacular photos, Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 7, 2016)

A few more. Thanks !

City of Iloilo, Panay, Philippines on December 18, 1941.






Kemayoran airfield, Batavia on February 9, 1942.





Singapore after the battle. February, 1942.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2016)

YB-60 number-2 in an Airplane Hanger. and Rv-111

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

Excellent photos folks!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2016)

Those German R planes were huge!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2016)

Bristol Brabazon under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 10, 2016)

RR-crecy and bmw-803a


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 10, 2016)

Landing Craft Gunship LCG M101 sinking off Walcheren Island after being hit by a shore battery whilst supporting the landings by Royal Marines November 44. Note the 17pounder anti tank gun in the turret.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, that is a real action shot huh?!?!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 11, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow, that is a real action shot huh?!?!



It certainly is, at first I thought it was a staged photo but if you look in the background you can see what looks like two more vessels on fire. I then checked on the internet LCG M101 and LCG M102 were both sunk on 1st Nov 44 by a coastal battery at Westkappell Walcheren Island.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Japanese Navy pilot Lieutenant Zenji Abe posing in front of a A6M2 Zero fighter aboard Akagi, late 1941-early 1942 | Pilots, Zero and Navy


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 11, 2016)

Fantastic pictures have been posted recently but some arent exactly WWII. Syscom 3 started the thread with the words "_I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after_."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Yamato attack


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 11, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> Fantastic pictures have been posted recently but some arent exactly WWII. Syscom 3 started the thread with the words "_I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after_."



In my case, it might be simple to say Sorry but I hate such a guy who behaves like a teacher because I know I am also such a guy. Please let me say Thanks for your kind advice, fastmongrel. I was careless.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2016)

Cant resist her....

(French Resistance Members WWII France)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## yulzari (Oct 16, 2016)

French Milice in Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

So educational posts


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Milice? What's that?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2016)

Civilian, para-military Police (Communist ?), hated by virtually all of France.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

So who let them exist?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2016)

U.S. Marine cameraman Norman Hatch aids a kitten found under a Japanese tank on Tarawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Oct 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> So who let them exist?


Google covers the ground quite adequately.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2016)

A 3 sqn RAAF P-40 on fire at Cutella airfield in Italy after a strafing attack by a USAAF P-47. 29 April 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Huh? Did I real that right? Fratriside?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 17, 2016)

ju-388

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 17, 2016)

Sikorsky CH-37


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 355078



Is that your garage my friend? Bet the wife is nagging you to clear it out!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2016)

I love the top view of battleships, but nothing beats a bow shot with a line of them!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Battleship USS Iowa shortly after launching, New York Naval Shipyard, late August 1942.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)

Anything goes


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)

Damaged island of Japanese aircraft carrier Junyo - 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2016)

The most beautiful class of battleship in my estimation. Wish NY Naval Yard was still humming like in the old days...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2016)

New to me, a Krupp Raumer S...






....an articulated heavy armored minesweeper. The prototype was captured by the U.S.military and then disappeared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2016)

Cool! I want one!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome picture, Geo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2016)

Agreed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

Need that sort of protection from the Morons on the roads these days...


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2016)

To small.


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 28, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1a/ee/6f/1aee6f0cbf7ac49b220067ec26c13e90.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2016)

Ready .... steady ......... fizzzz ... frrp ! Ach, bollocks !!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 29, 2016)

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2016)

Gettin' the job done ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2016)

I've never seen that pic in #3002 before. Are those AT-6's?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2016)

Those be Hurricanes Thor. The picture may be of a production line at Canadian Car & Foundry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)

The 566 th Attack Aviation Regiment of the IL-2 aircraft


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)

Major Heinz "Pritzl" Bär One of the top Aces: 221 Aerial Victories:


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2016)

Hitler after award ceremony for Luftwaffe officers at Berghof


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful color pics 

Konica and Fuji Film produced as many as 200,000 rolls of color films for the government during the war but most of them were burned when the war was over. Sad.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)

A6M2-Akagi-IndianOcean-1942


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)

Aircraft carrier Ryujo at Yokosuka, Japan, 20 March 1933.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)

Aircraft carrier Akagi and battleship Nagato at Yokosuka Naval Base, Japan, 15 August 1927


----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)

Japanese WW2 squadron, with pilot Osamu Kudo circled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)

Junyo at Sasebo, Japan, with 2 midget submarines at her side, 26 Sep 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2016)

Excellent and interesting pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2016)

There were enormous assets that have gone.
Nice pics.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

junkers ju-288

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

B-35


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

prototype TR.33 Sea Mosquito 'LR387'


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

The TR.33’s maximum take off weight was set at 22,000 lbs– one and a half tons less than the demonstrated 25,200 lbs for a land-based Mosquito, to provide a (very) thin margin of safety for single engine operations.






Production Sea Mosquito TR Mk.33 ‘TW281’ in August 1946. Note the reshaped nose is an improved version of the early thimble radome. (IWM ATP 14612B)
Single-engine landings were never really an option.

Rocket Assisted Take-Off Gear (RATOG) was usually needed to get heavily loaded Sea Mosquitoes off the deck.

But true to form, the TR.33 could carry a devastating mix of ordnance, from two 500 lb bombs plus underwing rockets or drop tanks, to four 500 lb bombs, to a pair of 50 gallon drop tanks plus a massive 18 inch torpedo.

And true to type, it had a fully loaded (with drop tanks) range of up to 3,500 miles (5,632 km) at 300 mph, or just under 3,000 miles at 350 mph – making it quite the strike aircraft for its day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

_Dehavilland D.H. 103 Hornet_RR

Merlin_130-131.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

_y_
11. *F/O Reginald Charles Weeden*, RAFVR, 1602823/ 153661 – Navigator. _*Ford crew*_. _confirmed – Scott Weeden._
12. *F/L Grant Alan Russell* DFC, RNZAF NZ411729 – Bombing Leader 75 (NZ) Sqdn. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
16. *A/Sqn Ldr ‘B’ Flight Cmdr. John Robert ‘Jack’ Rodgers* DFC, DFM, RNZAF NZ413956 – Pilot. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
17. *Wg Cdr Cyril Henry ‘Mac’ Baigent*, DSO, DFC, AFC, RNZAF NZ411973/ 70038 – Pilot. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
18. *P/O Owen Joseph ‘Cookie Cook* RAAF AUS.428456 – Pilot. _confirmed – Campbell McTavish_
19. *Sqn Ldr. John ‘Jack/ Irish Jack’ Mathers Bailey,* DFC and bar, RNZAF NZ412183 – Pilot & O/C ‘C’ Flight._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
21. *F/L Charles Crossfield Bewsher*, RAF (100122) – Adjutant 75 (NZ) Sqdn._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
29. *F/Sgt Alan John Rhodes*, RNZAF NZ42340 – Wireless Operator. _*Stevens, Hannan & Clement crews*_. _confirmed – Wayne Kitchen_
32. *F/O Vernon John ‘Taffy’ Zinzan* RNZAF NZ425314 – Pilot. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
40. *F/Sgt Stanley John Heald*, RNZAF – Air Bomber. _*Ware crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
41. *F/Sgt G B White*, RCAF, R.209852 – Mid Upper Gunner. _*Ware crew. *confirmed – Chris Newey_
43. *Sgt David Carter*, RAFVR – Flight Engineer. _*Ware crew. *confirmed – Chris Newey_
45. *F/O Alexander Annandale ‘Sandy’ Sommerville*, RNZAF NZ425459 – Navigator. _*Sinclair crew. *confirmed – Chris Newey
64. _*Sgt. Samuel Joseph Hughes*, RAFVR 2218612 – Flight Engineer. *Abraham crew*. _confirmed – Graham Hughes_
65._ *F/O William ‘Bill Tubby’ Evenden* RAFVR 1337365/ 196039 – Pilot. confirmed Roly Williams// Andrew Nodwell_
68. *F/L Duncan Matthew Stevenson* RNZAF NZ426016 – Pilot. _confirmed – Kevin King_
69. *F/L Ronald Christie Flamank*, RNZAF NZ427270 – Pilot. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
74. *F/O Norman Bartlett,* RAF 54290 – Flight Engineer. _*Bailey crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
75. *P/O Richard ‘Dick’ Pickup*, RAFVR 989260/188816 – Wireless Operator. _*Bailey crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey
84. *Sgt. William ‘Bill’* *Smith *RAFVR – Flight Engineer. *Milsom crew*. confirmed – Keith Springer_
99. *P/O Clive Woodward Estcourt*, RNZAF, NZ391045 – Bomb Aimer. _*Layton crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
100. *F/S Leslie Dixon “J” Moore*, RNZAF, NZ421327 – Rear Gunner. _*Layton crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
106. *F/Sgt David Onslow “Jack” Light*, RNZAF, NZ4212848 – Mid Upper Gunner. _*Layton crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
108. *P/O Ta Tio Tuaine “Tai” Nicholas*, RNZAF, NZ425658 – Wireless Operator. _*Layton crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
109. *F/O Percival McDowell Johnston* RNZAF NZ4215865 – Navigator. _*Wakelin & Wright crew*_. _confirmed – Sue Saunderson_
133. *F/S Gerald Newey* RNZAF NZ425285 – Wireless Operator. _*Wood crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
134. *F/Sgt Ralph Charles “Tweet” Sparrow*, RCAF, R.263518 – Rear Gunner. _*Wood crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
135. *F/O John Henry Thomas ‘Jack’ Wood*, DFC, RNZAF NZ426239 – Pilot. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
136. *F/S Jim Hooper*, RAF – Air Bomber. _*Wood crew*_._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
138. *Sgt Douglas Williamson* RAFVR – Flight Engineer. _*Wood crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
140. *F/S John Austin White ‘Jack’ Pauling*, DFM, RNZAF NZ422976 – Navigator. _*Wood crew.* confirmed – Chris Newey_
147. *F/O Esmond ‘Eddie’ Edgar Delwyn Ware*, RNZAF NZ42486 – Pilot._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
149. *Leonard Walter Hannan* RNZAF NZ42397 – Pilot._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
151. *F/O Colin Campbell Emslie*, RNZAF NZ431170 – Navigator. _Ware crew. confirmed – Chris Newey_
156. *F/O Ian Foster* RAAF AUS.423091 – Wireless Operator. _*Sinclair crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
157. *F/O Leslie Gordon Sinclair*, RNZAF NZ428917 – Pilot_. confirmed – Chris Newey_
170._ *F/S Albert Neville Staples*, RNZAF NZ427338 – Navigator. *Evenden crew*. confirmed Roly Williams// Andrew Nodwell_
172.* Sgt. H. Morgan*, RAFVR – Flight Engineer. *Evenden crew*._ confirmed Roly Williams// Andrew Nodwell_
173. *F/S Tom Lane*, RAFVR – Air Bomber. _*Evenden crew*. confirmed Roly Spencer/ Andrew Nodwell_
175. *P/O Norman Edgar Waite* RAFVR 1800049/ 196736 – Flight Engineer. _*Stevenson crew*_. confirmed – Kevin King
177. *F/S Leslie Gordon* RAFVR 1811745 – Rear Gunner. _*Stevenson crew*_. _confirmed – Kevin King_
179. *F/O Kenneth Charles George Nees* RNZAF NZ425797 – Air Bomber. _*Stevenson crew*_. _confirmed – Kevin King_
181. *P/O Roger William ‘Mick’ Rennie* RNZAF NZ4213928 – Navigator. _*Stevenson crew*_. _confirmed – Kevin King_
182. *Sgt Alan Gardner* RAFVR – Mid Upper Gunner. _*Stevenson crew*_. _confirmed – Kevin King_
191.* Sgt A. Ackroyd* RAFVR – Flight Engineer. _*Zinzan crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
194. *P/O James Sydney George Coote* RAFVR 517881/ 56715 -Navigator. *Zinzan crew*. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
196. *F/L Robert Douglas ‘Jock’ Sommerville* RAFVR 1562617/ 161049 – Air Bomber. _*Zinzan crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
197. *F/S Miles ‘Joe’ Parr* RAFVR – Wireless Operator. *Zinzan crew*. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
202. *F/S Sidney George Frederick Sizeland, *RAFVR 196611 – Mid Upper Gunner_. *Martin & McKenna crew*. confirmed – George Sizeland_
206. *F/S Edward Maxwell “Max” Spooner*, RNZAF NZ428162 – Wireless Operator, _*Amohanga crew. *confirmed – Chris Newey_
209. *P/O Kiwi Ernest Amohanga*, RNZAF NZ425492 – Pilot. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
210. *F/O Jack Cresswell Richardson*, RNZAF NZ427323 – Mid-Upper Gunner, _*Amohanga crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
211. *F/S Alexander Freedman “Sandy” Strachan*, RNZAF NZ4210193 – Rear Gunner, _*Amohanga crew*_._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
222. *F/L Alexander Reid Hirst* RNZAF NZ41588 – Wireless Operator. _*Banks crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
223. *F/L Russell Ashley Banks* RNZAF NZ416437 – Pilot. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
224. *F/O James Earnest ‘Jimmy’ Wood*. RAFVR 1801019/154906 – Air Bomber. _*Banks crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
226. *F/O Maurice Wiggins* RAFVR 1219661/ 164286 – Navigator. _*Banks crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
233. *Sgt Harry ‘Jock’ Fraser* RAFVR – Flight Engineer. _*Banks crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville/ Andrew Devlin_
234. *Sgt Norman ‘Paddy’ Allen* RAFVR – Mid Upper and Rear Gunner. _*Banks crew*_. _confirmed – Simon Sommerville_
237. *Sgt Leslie Hofert* RAFVR – Flight Engineer. _*Stevens crew*_. _confirmed – Paul Reay_
238. *F/S Leslie Robert Hall* RNZAF NZ429331 – Navigator. _*Stevens crew*_.
OR *F/S George Giles* RAFVR – Rear Gnner. *Stevens crew*. _needs confirmation – Nigel Saunders_
245. *P/O James Harold ‘Jim’ Saunders* RAFVR 1392219/ 196874 – Air Bomber. _*Stevens crew*_. _confirmed – Nigel Saunders_
246. *Sgt. Ronald Creasey* RAFVR – Mid Upper Gunner. _*McRitchie crew.*_ _confirmed – Richard Welton_
286. *Sgt J Wildish*, RAFVR – Mid Upper Gunner. _*Clement crew*_. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
288. *F/O Ross Manley Cato*, RNZAF NZ4212791 – Air Bomber. _*Clement crew. *confirmed – Chris Newey_
289. *Sgt Thomas (Tom) ‘Paddy’ Benson* RAFVR 1901416 – Rear Gunner. _*Lukins crew. *confirmed – Brian Benson_
293. *F/L Douglas St. Clair Clement*, RNZAF NZ421679 – Pilot. _confirmed – Chris Newey_
300. F/S *Roland ‘Roly’ Spencer William*s, RNZAF NZ4215269 – Rear Gunner. _*Evenden crew*_. _confirmed Roly Williams// Andrew Nodwell_
303. *F/S William ‘Bill’ Goddin*, RAFVR – Wireless Operator. _*Evenden crew*_. _confirmed Roly Williams// Andrew Nodwell_
305. F/S *Norman Alec Peter Dixon*, RNZAF NZ4215733 – Mid Upper Gunner. _*Evenden crew*_. _confirmed Roly Williams/ Andrew Nodwell_
307. *F/O Herbert Wilfred Hooper*, DFC, RNZAF NZ40111 – Pilot._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
315. *F/S Mervyn Price* RAFVR 1836910 Flight Engineer. _*Ohlson crew*_. _confirmed – Stephen Price_
317. *F/S John Edward Barry Mossman*, RNZAF NZ42112587 – Wireless Operator. _*Rangiuaia crew*_._ confirmed – Chris Newey_
281. *F/O John ‘Ted’ Smith* RNZAF NZ428291- Rear Gunner. _*Milsom crew*_. _confirmed – John Smith_
*Share this:*



Email
1


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

German ww1 four motor bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

US Navy Douglas TBD Devastator torpedo bombers in formation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 5, 2016)

Just to recap:


syscom3 said:


> I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.



Syscom's original idea for this thread was to post one photo per person per day so we'd be able to appreciate and discuss the events in the submitted photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 5, 2016)

The Fairey Hendon transition aircraft between the Bi-Plane cloth and wood bombers of the 20s and the all metal 300mph bombers of the 40s. It had all metal frame but the majority of the aircraft was covered in cloth. Unbraced mono wing but fixed landing gear. Front enclosed gun turret and cockpit but open to the fresh air upper and tail gun positions. It flew with a distinct nose down posture and was known to its crews as the "Flying Wheelbarrow". Because the protoype crashed due to engine failure it didnt get into service till 1936 when it was already obsolete but in 1932 it would have been the very pinnacle of bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

SupermarineSeafang-Mk32

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 5, 2016)

Photo 1 is a colourised picture of a RAAF Battle L5156 over Victoria.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

Seamaster Xb-26 Mb-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

? New to me.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

*General characteristics*
*Crew: Two - pilot and gunner*
*Length: 8.5 m *
*Wingspan: 11.75 m *
*Height: 2.9 m *
*Wing area: 37.27 m² *
*Empty weight: 780 kg *
*Loaded weight: 1,290 kg*
*Powerplant: 1 × Salmson 9Za radial piston engine, 172 kW (230 hp)*
*Maximum speed: 188 km/h at sea level*
*Range: 500 km *
*Service ceiling: 6,250 m *
*Time to altitude: 2,000 m in 7 minutes 13 seconds*
*Guns: 1 × forward synchronized 0.303 in Vickers machine gun*
*+ 2 × rear, ring-mounted 0.303 in Lewis Guns*




*Salmson 2A2 First one in Japan *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

B-52


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

Camel-at-Ruston-works Handley-Page-bomber and staff.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

The inside of a WWI submarine was creepy and claustrophobic ww-1 german sub

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)

The WW2 one wasn't better. A nice shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)

Mitsubishi Ki-20 (Army Type 92

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)

Mitsubishi 1MT
*Mitsubshi 1MT*




*Role* Triplane torpedo bomber
*National origin* Japan
*Manufacturer* Mitsubishi
*Designer* Herbert Smith
*First flight* 1922
*Primary user* Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service
*Number built* 20

The *Mitsubishi 1MT* was a Japanese single-seat triplane torpedo bomber built by Mitsubishi for the Imperial Japanese Navy. Designed by the former Sopwith designer Herbert Smith it was intended for use aboard the Japanese aircraft carrier _Hōshō_.[1]

The *1MT1N* flew for the first time in August 1922 and it entered service as the *Navy Type 10 Torpedo Bomber*. 20 aircraft were built, but the aircraft was difficult to fly and unable to operate from an aircraft carrier when carrying a torpedo. The type was soon withdrawn and scrapped.[1]

* Operators*



Japan

Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service
* Specifications (1MT1N)*
_Data from_ Japanese Aircraft 1910-1941 [2]

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 1
*Length:* 9.78 m (32 ft 1 in)
*Wingspan:* 13.26 m (43 ft 6 in)
*Height:* 4.46 m (14 ft 7½ in)
*Wing area:* 43 m2 (463 ft2)
*Empty weight:* 1,370 kg (3,020 lb)
*Gross weight:* 2,500 kg (5,511 lb)
*Powerplant:* 1 × Napier Lion, 336 kW (450 hp)
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 209 km/h (130 mph)
*Service ceiling:* 6,000 m (19,680 ft)
*Armament*


1 × 457 mm (18 in), 800 kg (1,764 lb) torpedo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)

Krupp Raumer S prototype of the armored land-minesweeper of World War II.
The Krupp Raumer heavy minesweeper vehicle was built as the prototype seen in this picture taken in Germany in May 1945, after the facility where it was housed was captured by the Americans. Apparently this was the only Raumer built and its exact fate is unclear. The Raumer aimed to literally roll over minefield and explode the mines thus opening a path to other troops and vehicles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2016)

The colour shot of the Sabre engine is a beaut !


----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice. What is on the bottom of the aircraft in the last post?


----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

The second shot can be considered as the Picture of the Day. But I'm not sure about the entire rest of them. It starts to look like a gallery of images IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. What is on the bottom of the aircraft in the last post?


Looks like a Mitsubishi G3M Model 22



Wurger said:


> The second shot can be considered as the Picture of the Day. But I'm not sure about the entire rest of them. It starts to look like a gallery of images IMHO.


Agreed.

Not having much respect for syscom's thread rules, to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> .....Not having much respect for syscom's thread rules, to be honest.



I've thought about the rule as well.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. What is on the bottom of the aircraft in the last post?



I think you meant the bomb rack, Geo.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes, at first I thought it was a lot of debris, from a muddy field perhaps but then I enlarged the photo and saw the mechanics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice pictures but the title of the thread is Picture of the day not Picture*s*


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 12, 2016)

Sign near Monte Cassino


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Yes, at first I thought it was a lot of debris, from a muddy field perhaps but then I enlarged the photo and saw the mechanics


Oops...sorry about that, I thought you were asking about the aircraft itself - for some reason, I saw "what is the bottom aircraft in the last post". Might be time to get the old eyes checked! 

German troops inspect the wreckage of a glider at Normandy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice one, Wojtek. Not enough Soviets shots grace this thread. IL-2 with a straight wing?


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> ...IL-2 with a straight wing?



THX. It is quite difficult to state that. But it looks like.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice one, Wojtek. Not enough Soviets shots grace this thread. IL-2 with a straight wing?


It is certainly an IL-2, though the photo quality makes it hard to nail down, I'll hazard a guess and say IL-2m


----------



## Graeme (Nov 13, 2016)

johnbr said:


> ? New to me.



The Macchi M.B. 323...

Macchi M.B.323 - Wikipedia


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 14, 2016)

I am sure the washer is here somewhere

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)

Below Russians doing shopping in Germany...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't recall if I've posted this before (I probably have) but this is a Soviet Railroad torpedo (ZhDT-3) and would have been a hell of a sight for a German locomotive engineer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2016)

A good idea


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2016)

Very cool Dave...
The ЖДТ-3 (ZhDT-3) Soviet railroad torpedo was developed by the Ordzhonikidze Machine Plant in 1935 as a weapon against enemy armored trains. It consisted of a two-axle, battery-powered trolley armed with a 500 pound bomb containing 220 pounds of high-explosive. The ZhDT-3 had a top speed of 37 mph and a range of about six miles. Production started in 1938. While many of these were in service in 1941 at the outset of the war, there is no record of their actual use in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 15, 2016)

Sounds like something Buster Keaton would have designed for the film The General (1926 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2016)

Actually, the ZhDT was conceived of during the civil war as an economical alternative to the practice of loading flatcars with explosives and running them downline into armored trains.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2016)

Man, what body parts would I give to be driving by a scene like that today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2016)

Collision between B-24 #55, USAAF 15th AF, 376th BG, 513th BS and Marauder HD520 S of 21 Squadron SAAF.

San Pancrazio, Italy, 18 October 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 16, 2016)

Gone


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2016)

johnbr said:


> A 1911 postcard showing Tokugawa Yoshitoshi getting ready to pilot his Farman III aircraft in the first flight by a Japanese person over Japan.
> View attachment 357503


While this is an interesting photo, what does it have to do with WWII?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)

To be honest you are right.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)

Some of putty and she will be brand-new one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)

Awesome scene


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2016)

".... Some of putty and she will be brand-new one"
Air-cooled engine like a P-47 ....  not liquid-cooled


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2016)

Soviets discover potatoes in captured German gas mask cannister

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2016)

Germans inspect a downed PZL P.23 bomber in Poland, 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2016)

Here another shot of the plane posted above.. it's the PZL P.23 Karas no. 44.217 white “8” of the 41st Recce Squadron after emergency landing at the Zielonka airfield..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2016)

I wonder who he was.
Nice find, MM


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> I wonder who he was.
> Nice find, MM


Lt Gen Hatazo Adachi, Commanding Officer of the 18th Army. This was during the surrender ceremony at Cape Wom, Wewak.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2016)

Two shots of a PWS training bi-plane hidden in a coppiece , Poland 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2016)

This photo was widely distributed captioned "The Letter"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 357550


Man...I would love to have that VW...it may take a while to fix those holes...but those old split-windows, especially the early types are worth a fortune

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)

The next shot of the P.23 Karaś "White 8" . No German rubbernecks seen...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2016)

Very cool photos guys. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)

The price of Victory


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

He looks gentle and handsome

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

A unit of Imperial Japanese Special Naval Landing Forces shooting at enemy positions from a Daihatsu landing craft, August 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)

Water and camera ... please pay your attention to the guy in the mid of the shot holding the rifle. The NKVD man, no doubt.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

The Russian WW2 traffic lights... in Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

Fantastic pics


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

And one more....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 20, 2016)

Aussies manning a captured Breda 20mm cannon during the siege of Tobruk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

A gift for Hitler...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

... refueling of a SU-76M ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)

what was the probable prime mover that would haul the tanker, W?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure fully but it could have been one of the tanker built with the either GAZ or ZIS chassis. But in my opinion it's a Studebaker US6 Gasoline Tank.

Here is another shot of the same self-propelled gun...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)

thanks, W


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2016)

march to the sea ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)

... refueling of an early Il-2....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2016)

An RAF Mustang opens fire on an Fw190 attacking a Lancaster during a daylight raid in Dec 44.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)

Psychology




...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 21, 2016)

So informative, MM


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2016)

armored train destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2016)

Il-2 squadron..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2016)

And the Commander was heard to mutter "Hang on lads, I've got a great idea ..."
With apologies to 'The Italian Job' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2016)

Lilya Litvyak - Soviet Ace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2016)

Foot-powered dentistry aboard HMAS Nizam...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 23, 2016)

Able SeaCat Eagle in his hammock aboard his ship HMS Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

Some great pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2016)

An A-20 at Ladd Field, Alaska - 12 February 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice, I never seen a gondola under the A-20 before. I'll be back...............

................or it a long range fuel tank?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice, I never seen a gondola under the A-20 before. I'll be back...............
> 
> ................or it a long range fuel tank?
> 
> View attachment 358309


That would be the "extended range fuel pod" although they did also have a "cargo pod" but I haven't seen any photos of this mysterious option.

The pod attached over the bomb bay and was droppable in the event of combat, or the need to drop ordnance although the pod was used mostly on the A-20G gunships and for ferrying.

Here's an A-20G with a pod in place - click on the photo for the large version for better details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)

Su-152 on an assembling line ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 24, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2016)

"Und now Hans, vonce you haf made der fastening of der stringy thing, macht schnell mit der running down der field, ja !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

OK.. The Winter is the Winter.. bikes in winter...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2016)

"Hmmph ! Ever since Ivan won the TT races, there's been no talking to him !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

T-34 during a winter...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice shots. Winter thangs, eh? Romanian P.24 at the end of what was probably a good day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

But the day for the Romanian pilot in Russia wasn't a good day..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

What kind of beast *was *that Wojtek?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> What kind of beast *was *that Wojtek?



IMHO it's a He 112B


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> What kind of beast *was *that Wojtek?





Wurger said:


> IMHO it's a He 112B


It is indeed an He112.

This particular He112B belonged to Grupal 5 Vânãtoare (5th Fighter Group), flown by Adj. av. Aldea Cerchez - downed on 2 July 1941 near Bulgarica airfield (Bessarabia) by Soviet AA, during the opening of Operation Barbarossa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

53Sqn. in Iceland?


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 24, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> 53Sqn. in Iceland?



Dont know its definitely Iceland, Reykjavik I think.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)

The Soviet AA set under camouflage....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Nov 25, 2016)

Wurger said:


> The Soviet AA set under camouflage....
> 
> View attachment 358534


They don't want to attract attention. The ammo belts look empty to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)

A good catch.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 25, 2016)

Glider said:


> They don't want to attract attention. The ammo belts look empty to me



Maxim machine guns load from the right ejecting empties forward and the empty fabric belt goes out of the left. Its possible they have fired all the ammo or the loaded belts are in a belt box out of sight.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Nov 25, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> Maxim machine guns load from the right ejecting empties forward and the empty fabric belt goes out of the left. Its possible they have fired all the ammo or the loaded belts are in a belt box out of sight.


I live and learn. Maybe they were saving ammo as I see four guns and two belts.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2016)

Reichsminister Albert Speer test driving a Kettenkrad (SdKfz 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2016)

"Oh baby, after this I am really ready for 'I'm a celebrity, get me out of here' - bring it on !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 26, 2016)

I can not post this in the photo album no more so here it is.
Henschel, HS 293, Glide Bomb

*Hs 293A* (later *Hs 293A-1*), the original version.
*Hs 293B* was wire-guided to prevent jamming; it was never put into production, because jamming was never significant enough to prevent the radio-guided version from being effective.[_citation needed_]
*Hs 293C* (production version designated *Hs 293A-2*) had a detachable warhead.
*Hs 293D* was television-guided. Twenty were built and tested, but it was never used operationally as the television equipment was unreliable.
*Hs 293E*, an experimental model to test spoiler controls as a replacement to ailerons; never put into series production. This modification was put into the final version of the *Hs 293A-2* but by then the Luftwaffe had no aircraft available for anti-shipping operations and it was never deployed.
*Hs 293F*, a tailless variant; never got further than the design phase.
*Hs 293H*, an experimental variant designed to be launched from one aircraft and controlled from another. Abandoned because allied air superiority had reached the point where it was felt that the second aircraft would be unable to remain in the vicinity of the ship for long enough.
*Hs 293 V6*, the sixth prototype airframe of the entire Hs 293 series, designed for launching from the Arado Ar 234 jet bomber at 720 km/h. The main change was reducing the wing span of the missile to allow it to be carried beneath the aircraft. The missile did not proceed past the design stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2016)

"Ach so, der lesser-spotted bloopy bird, hein?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 26, 2016)

Damage to USS _Tang_ from its own torpedo 
USS Tang (SS-306) - Wikipedia


----------



## johnbr (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)

A Romanian IAR-37 crashed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2016)

Awesome pics, guys


----------



## v2 (Nov 27, 2016)

P-47 oil leak caused by flak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## yulzari (Nov 28, 2016)

and for a change: Polish tanks and German cavalry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2016)

What a cool pic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2016)

The ebb and flow of empires...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2016)

Herbert Isonaga and Edwin Shimabukuro of the 442nd Regimental Combat Team pose for the camera in Italy during a pause in in combat.

When the Germans first encountered the Nissei, they thought the Empire of Japan had sent in reinforcements and were for a brief time, hopeful that their fortunes had changed. They soon found out, however, that the 442nd was there to kick their ass, and it delivered, being one of the highest decorated units in the U.S. Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2016)

"Herr Leutnant, get your hand _off _the trigger, bitte !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2016)

A German Panther destroyed by the Soviet Goosy Gang.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2016)

That Panther is truly goosed !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2016)

That was fowl Terry. You're getting my gander up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2016)

Ah, quit sqwauking ........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)

The Wehrmacht circus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2016)

A unit of Soviets employ a range-finder (ST-5) just outside of Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)

The Russian seven-league boots ? ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2016)

What's the back-story on that boat?

It certainly appears that it's not functioning very well as a boat and is trying to be a submarine, instead.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)

wish I knew but I have no clue but the source is the Bundesarchives ...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow! Talk about stark.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)

Greece ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)

Burma..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2016)

Judging from the uniforms, it was taken before 1938.
Probably in China.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 2, 2016)

Actor Clark Gable Served in Uniform, Flew Combat Missions in World War II | Defense Media Network

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)

Stalingrad 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

The Winter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)

Kursk


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)

where do you think we are? Black Sea?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

Yep it could be the Sevastopol judging by the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)

L.L. Churchill at Kursk

Engines of the Red Army in WW2 - B.I.T. Mk.IV "Churchill" in Combat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

The soviet infantry on T-34s...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

Petlakov Pe-8 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)

The tragedy of the Willhelm Gustloff 1.




M.S. Wilhelm Gustloff - THE SINKING / TRAGEDY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

The soviet destroyer - Свирепый "Gnevny" class, 1943/44 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)

Wilhelm Gustloff 2 Hospital Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

The Russian Navy on the Baltic Sea, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

Wilhelm Gustloff - laying down a keel....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

Wilhelm Gustloff under construction ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

The launching of the Wilhelm Gustloff on May the 5th 1937...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

The Wilhelm Gustloff ... the front view...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

THX. 

The W. Gustloff ... the stern view...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)

And .. the side view ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2016)

Hot barrel on the shoulder 
I understand IJA spirit came from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2016)

Not too hot - it's a MG34, with the barrel inside the perforated cooling jacket. But maybe burst eardrums !!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

Wilhelm Gustloff had such a tragic ending.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

But now.. the Wilhelm Gustloff in the Hamburg harbour ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)

I understand IJA spirit came from them.

I think the IJA had its own roots, Shin.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The Wilhelm Gustloff in the Hamburg harbour part 2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> I think the IJA had its own roots, Shin.



Spartan Education was popular in Japan until the war was over.
I leaned at school that its concept was introduced by Prussians in the late 19th century.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The Wilhelm Gustloff at night ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2016)

Even in monochrome, she looks beautiful


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

I agree, a beautiful passenger liner.



Old Wizard said:


> Wilhelm Gustloff had such a tragic ending.


.
The shot of her taken a wee while after the Marinesko's S-13 submarine attack

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Cpt. Alexander Ivanovich Marinesko

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The S-13 submarine - the front view ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Cpt Friedrich Petersen - the commander of the ship Wilhelm Gustloff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The S-13 submarine in 40' and late ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)

kamikaze-squad-

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The fin and the naval gun of the S-13 submarine with her crew ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The S-13 submarine a while before being scrapped ... part1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The S-13 submarine a while before being scrapped ... part2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

A great shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The Katyusha rocket launchers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

Macchi C202 Folgore the 4th Stormo 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

One of heavy KW-1 tanks used for the defense during the Leningrad siege.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

The German, Italian and Romanian soldiers in the POW camp no.165 leading by the NKVD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)

A POW camp running by the NKVD...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The German POWs working in a quarry ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

If you are very tired you can sleep everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The German Wurfgerät 42 Nebelwerfer in action during the Warsaw Uprising...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2016)

A 040/041 self-propelled Morser (Karl Gerät) fires on Warsaw during the August uprising, 1944. This particular unit, "Ziu", was 60cm. Note the "munition schlepper" seen to the far left (behind the Morser) with a fresh round on the gantry, ready to be loaded.






One of the 2 ton 60cm mortar rounds from "Ziu" strikes the Prudential building in downtown Warsaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

A battery of a soviet rocket mortars open fire... 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2016)

The russian BM-13 "Katyusha" rocket launcher .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2016)

Must have had a serious effect on the re-sale value of the trucks .........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)

Christmas office party, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

A German's gift for Churchill ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2016)

Wurger said:


> A German's gift for Churchill ...
> 
> View attachment 359564



There must have been something wrong with the delivery system. I don't believe Mr. Churchill ever received it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)

*Great news *
Japanese PM will visit Pearl Harbor to pay respects, not to apologize


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> The must have been something wrong with the delivery system. I don't believe Mr. Churchill ever received it.




You know how the Post Office works when the Christmas time comes. Two years ago I sent to Charles a post card with my letter and he hasn't received that so far.

The soviet Дед Мороз ( Santa Claus ) ..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

A crew of a Su-2 ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2016)

So many great pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

There's a series of pics of the 'Hermann' bomb, from loading (as posted) to the flight, the bomb dropping, and the explosion in England.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

And here the same crew of the same Su-2 seen the pic above IMHO ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Is that Putin on the right ?!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

Cows are still there but where are cowboys?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2016)

A T-34/1940 armed with L-11 gun destroyed in 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2016)

Photograph of Japanese war correspondent 1st Lieutenant Dr. Sunji Sasamoto pictured with Major General Rakovszky György, commander of the III Hungarian Army corps - date unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2016)

Regarding Post # 3457 :- 
"Heck, I park my Horsa for _five _minutes, and some pikey has nicked the wheels _and_ the door - bl**dy foreigners ! "


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

They warned you not to park in that neighborhood ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

Polikarpov I-16 fighters at the Kronstadt airfield ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

... with starter trucks. _There_ was an idea .....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

20



winks ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

The soviet M-13-16 rocket launcher mounted atthe Chevrollet G-7117 base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

Korean volunteers in the IJA on the march

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2016)

Korean volunteer system started from 1938 because applicants were born after Japanese occupation in 1910.
A good picture, MM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

The Italian POWs at El Alamein 1942...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)

good _source_, Shin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

Ju88A-KG51



-Romania1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 7, 2016)

16" shell being loaded onboard HMS Rodney.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

The 81 mm Granatwerfer 34 mortar in action, Poland 1939 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2016)

Wreckage of downed Japanese aircraft, Pearl Harbor, 7 December 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)

Bf 109F crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2016)

"I wish Alexi had never opened this darned drive-in car wash business !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 7, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 359685



Didn't know that Hurricane's still had wooden props in 1942


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2016)

Rotol 'Jablo'prop, standard fit from the MkII on. Spit IXs and other also used Jablo units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

*T*he Wasserfall Ferngelenkte FlaRakete (Waterfall Remote-Controlled A-A Rocket) was a World War II guided surface-to-air missile developed at Peenemünde, Germany. In spite of considerable development, Wasserfall never became operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 359685



That is the star of Africa, Hans J. Marseille (probably spelled it wrong)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

A Finnish MS.406 ..


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

Torpedo damage to HMS Kelly

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

*USS Minneapolis






*Looking into the #2 fire room through the side of the ship while in drydock at Pearl Harbor. The boiler tubes are visible in the center of the picture. Photo taken 9 March 1943.Looking into the #2 fire room through the side of the ship while in drydock at Pearl Harbor. Photo taken 9 March 1943.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 8, 2016)

Japanese planes









over Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

A B-25 of the 405th BS dropping bombs at the New Guinea area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Very cool pic Wojtek


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)

skip-bombing ...?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

It looks like... 

A Panzer IV Aufs A in Poland 1939...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

Sd.Kfz. 250 in Normandy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

The T-34s founded for the Red Army ... 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)

Panzerkampfwagen III Ausf.H tanks of 11. Panzer-Division enter a Soviet village. The 11. Panzer-Division fought in Operation Barbarossa from June 22, 1941 to June 1944, then the division was transferred to France. It suffered heavy losses in both the Eastern and Western Fronts and was rebuilt several times with personnel and equipment from other units. 11th Panzer surrendered to the Americans in April 1945. Note the equipment covered by tarps and the extra track on the Panzer III ("21") in the background. Behind the front tank we can see the Ghost emblem of the Division. Crews would live out of their vehicle. The Panzer III in the foreground has a Swastika flag strapped on the turret for identification by German aircraft. Soon fighting would ground to a halt as both the Germans and the Soviets would seek to survive the Russian winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)

eyes on the skies ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

A M4 Sherman and an elefant ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2016)

"Us against the world. When do we attack" - Those guys


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2016)

U-33 surfacing in heavy seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

A Vought OS2U Kingfisher

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

A German cargo ship under Il-2s attack ..

Reactions: Like Like:
 3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2016)

Don't see too much Soviet water warfare

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

OK.. here you are ..

The soviet destroyer Tashkent of the Black Sea Fleet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

The destroyer Tashkent is meeting the D-5 submarine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

The destroyer Tashkent armed with 130mm B-13 guns...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

The destroyer Tashkent firing at the German troops during the Sevastopol siege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2016)

C'est bon


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

The battle ship Sevastopol later the Paris Commune ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)

The another image of the battle ship Sevastopol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The battle ship Sevastopol during the defence of the Sevastopol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The soviet D-4 submarine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)

*Japan Military New Year Greetings postcard






1942 WW2 JAPAN JAPANESE EMPIRE ASIA NAVY BATTLESHIP *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)

1943 WW2 JAPAN JAPANESE SEA NAVY YAMATO BATTLESHIP WAR FLAG Propaganda Postcard 
Ww2 Japan Imperial Navy Propaganda Color Pc "destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 11, 2016)

*Japan Navy Art postcard - Destroyer squadron attack on Capital ship in Night*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The destroyer Baku , the North Fleet .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The destroyer Svobodnyj of the Black Sea Fleet in Sevastopol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2016)

Some great shots Wojtek. Never gave much thought about the Soviet navy during the war

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

And another shot of the destroyer ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)

Yugoslavia, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Some great shots Wojtek. Never gave much thought about the Soviet navy during the war



Yep.. the Russian Navy isn't as popular as the RN or the US one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

And the destroyer Svobodnyj firing at the German positions during the defence of the Sevastopol ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)

Understandable ..... Russia is a Continental Power .... but their operations are worth study, nonetheless. Great photos, Wurger. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

And here is the next image of the destroyer while firing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)

Napoleonic .... but disciplined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The destryer "Valeryj Kuibyshev" of the North Fleet, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

A nice shot.. 

The light cruiser "Red Crimea" in 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

And here is another shot of her ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 11, 2016)

One rather interesting comment on the Russian Navy. With the exception of the submarines and MTB's the Russian navy sank nothing in WW2, not even a merchant ship. Almost certainly a good reason why you hear so little about them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The light cruiser "Red Crimea" at Sevastopol 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The destroyer Svobodnyj destroyed in Sevastopol harbour in 1942...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The cruiser "Voroshilov" in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The cruiser "Voroshilov" in 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2016)

a moment of warmth and comradeship

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2016)

The destroyer "Bditelnyy" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The destroyer "Skorushitelnyj " in 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The destroyer Minsk in 1940...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)

Stalingrad suburbs ... September 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice pics, gents

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The destroyer "Moscow", 1939/40 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The light cruiser "Red Ukraina" at Sevastopol , 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

The submarine Щ-207 and the cruiser Vorishilov ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2016)

That sub looks like it was hammered together with tin


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the reason or that is too deep diving and the water pressure. However we can't exclude she was made of empty cans of tушёное мясо. 

The K-21 in 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

The Ruskies made some good looking ships...surprised


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

The Щ-205 submarine in Novorossiysk ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like a bunker of some sort.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't know Mr. Bean was in the German Army.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

exactly ...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

The destroyer "Groznyj" the North Fleet, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

Canadian troops in Kangaroo APCs ready to jump off on Operation Totalize ... near Caen, '44

Kangaroo (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

The S-56 submarine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

Churchills in reserve at Normandie

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

The battle ship "Oktyabrskaya Revolyutsiya" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeesh they have guns all over that ship...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

Torch said:


> Yeesh they have guns all over that ship...



Because the soviet battle ships were modernized WW1 ones often.

The battle ship "Oktyabrskaya Revolyutsiya", the starboart pic ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> That sub looks like it was hammered together with tin


They were similar in construction to our S-Boats. Thin hulled, I believe their test depth was around 150 to 200 feet. Of course they far exceeded those depths in years to come! If I recall correctly they still have the deepest diving military subs in the world not counting scientific and exploratory vessels.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

bombing results .... around Caen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 13, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> bombing results .... around Caen
> View attachment 360225


I did not know they drove upside down! Looks like that crew literally flipped out!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

hiding out from the Jabos near Caen .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2016)

Tiger rammed by Sherman, northern France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

Pz.Kpfw V Ausf.A Panther of the 26th Panzer Division , Italy 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> bombing results .... around Caen
> View attachment 360225


And a 313 for Jan!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

The destroyer "Leningrad" of the Baltic Fleet at the Leningrad harbour 1944 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2016)

Canadian nurses in Normandie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

The destroyer "Kharkov" of the Black Sea Fleet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2016)

... Daddy's little helper ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

The battle ship "Marat" in 1937 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

The battle ship "Marat" in 1939 ...


----------



## Glider (Dec 14, 2016)

What on earth hit that tank, a 15 in shell?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2016)

Was thinking exactly the same thing. Flat trajectory too.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like it punched straight through!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

A soviet torpedo-boat ТК-393 in 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> A soviet torpedo-boat ТК-393 in 1944 ...
> 
> View attachment 360297


That looks more like a sub than a boat


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

That's true but it as a boat indeed.

A cutter type 1124 the Azov Sea Fleet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> That's true but it as a boat indeed.
> 
> A cutter type 1124 the Azov Sea Fleet ...
> 
> View attachment 360304


Is that a t-34 turret on the bow


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes it is... a good catch. 

Here is another torpedo-boat no.103 of the same G-5 type like the TK-393 ... here shape can be noticed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

And here is no.121 in 1940 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> And here is no.121 in 1940 ...
> 
> View attachment 360306



I wonder what the view from the bridge is like


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

I think it's the same like in the T-34.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I think it's the same like in the T-34.


I would hope not

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice pics and talks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)

And the next image of a torpedo-boat of the G-5 type....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

Wurger said:


> And the next image of a torpedo-boat of the G-5 type....
> 
> View attachment 360308

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2016)

this doesn't seem real .... any body?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> this doesn't seem real
> View attachment 360313
> .... any body?


Is it real?
Makes no sense put a wheel chair on the already weighed down MG man
Also no helmet and is it just me or are they a bit close


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> Is it real?
> Makes no sense put a wheel chair on the already weighed down MG man
> Also no helmet and is it just me or are they a bit close


Those are collapsable bicycles, called the "BSA Folding Para-Bike".

They have a pivot at the center and are either held collapsed or fully extended by a wingnut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 14, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Those are collapsable bicycles, called the "BSA Folding Para-Bike".
> 
> They have a pivot at the center and are either held collapsed or fully extended by a wingnut.
> 
> View attachment 360314


Looked like a wheel chair lol


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2016)

Paras are far too close, the parachutes and harnesses are weird, a weapon such as that would not be carried slung on the harness at the front, and the bike, a British item, shown in Post #3652 with what appears to be a British re-enactor, albeit with a mix of 1940s and 1950s> uniform, certainly would no be carried whilst jumping - or at least *I* certainly wouldn't want that thing hanging on my back, ready to crack my spine as I roll on landing - that's if I got to do a roll on landing, as the darned thing would probably foul the canopy and lines as they deployed, resulting in me whistling in at a rate of knots, to make a nice depression in the soft soil of the Low Countries !
I thought at first that the drawing was showing German Fallschirmjager, dropping in Holland in 1940, but the mg looks like a Browning .30 cal, the uniforms are unidentifiable, but the men have an 'American look' about them, and the whole thing is a fanciful representation I would guess !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2016)

Terry, you may find these photos interesting.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2016)

Hell's Teeth !
That's a British Para, possibly just post war. I knew the bikes were used by glider borne troops during WW2, but I hadn't heard of them actually being used when parachuting, and I used to know a lot of WW2 and 1950s Paras.
The method of carrying is similar to that used when jumping with a normal weapons container, so, once clear of the aircraft, and under canopy, the bike would be released, to hang beneath the Para on it's suspension line, unlike the drawing, showing it on the man's back.
I wouldn't like to bet on the survival of the bloke's teeth on exit of the aircraft though!
Maybe it'S one of those things which was trialled, but never actually used ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not exactly sure of the time-period those photos (fig.1 and fig.3) were published, but I noticed that in fig.3, the Paratrooper is inside of a Stirling. Now if memory serves right, the RAF used the Stirling Mk.IV from '43 through the end of the war for deploying Para's - I don't think they were used operationally after that time period.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2016)

Also didn't the Jerry's jump without weapons?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

The soviet cutter of the MO-4 type ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)

.... effects of grappa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

The cutters MO-4 type of the Black Sae Fleet in the Sevastopol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 15, 2016)

Airframes said:


> but the mg looks like a Browning .30 cal,



Not a 30 cal


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2016)

Great shots. The Soviets certainly had a great number and variety of ships yet as I mentioned before, I never heard much about them or their battles. Might have to broaden my knowledge base a little more than just things with wings


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)

..... flat-bottomed riverboat 'monitors' were/are feature of war on the Danube .... and water warfare was/is a certain element of Tsarist, Hapsburg, Turkish inter-actions .....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)

... never seen this kit before .... anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)

.... here I am, Mom

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

Moscow so close and so far ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... effects of grappa
> 
> View attachment 360336


Or Rakia!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 15, 2016)

Daimler Benz V20 Type MB 518 Diesel engines used in WW2 E Boats

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

P-38 Lightning on Iceland in 1942 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

The Italian submarine Leonardo Da Vinci , 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... never seen this kit before .... anybody?
> View attachment 360346


That's an interesting photo and almost has a re-enactor "feel" to it.

He has the magazine smock on, but the pouches are empty.
I don't see a belt (though that may be hard to see) and he has no gear or pack.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

Il-2 with RS-132 missiles, 1941/42...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

The U-125 type IXC, Lorient ,1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 15, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 360368


The affects of war


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 15, 2016)

Captured goliath mines

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2016)

The 'kit' questioned by MM is a FG42, held by a German Fallschirmjager, wearing the camouflaged jump smock and German Para helmet.
This is what I at first thought was shown in the sketch discussed earlier, where the weapon looks like a cross between a FG42, Browning 30 cal and a MG34 or MG42 !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)

A M3 Lee tank attacking a cactus ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 15, 2016)

Wurger said:


> A M3 Lee tank attacking a cactus ..
> 
> View attachment 360377


Ha ha I got one like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 15, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> Ha ha I got one like that
> View attachment 360378


This guy doesn't care about cactuses he just likes camels

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2016)

Some tough Cacti in North Africa - the PzKfwKakt MkIV Ausf S(for spiky), was a particularly tough opponent, and it wasn't until the first Tigers reached the theater, that the German Afrika Korps could fight it on equal terms.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

A Douglas C-54 Skymaste Saipan 1944 ... I like the cargo vehicle...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 16, 2016)

One more Catus joke if your not a ATC controller look up the old US airways Callsign

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2016)

"Ok, vich von of you funny guys made the cutting off of mein chair legs, hein?"
"Helmut, say nothing, keep smiling, und pass der coffee !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)

Spanish division ... the Blues

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

The battle ship HMS King George V firing , 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 16, 2016)

Wurger said:


> A Douglas C-54 Skymaste Saipan 1944 ... I like the cargo vehicle...
> View attachment 360400



I have understood where the Waddy's Wagon came from.
Thanks, Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2016)

And the winner is ......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

The battle ship HMS Nelson firing, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)

Canadian dead at Dieppe

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

The Stug III in Italy 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 16, 2016)

Wurger said:


> The Stug III in Italy 1943 ...
> 
> View attachment 360426


The Germans appear that they don't want any flair 
"Nein ve only Vant das Panzer zersörer"
"Ja Es scares ze Amerikaner"


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

The Japanese battle ship Nagato under attack , 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 16, 2016)

Wurger said:


> The battle ship HMS King George V firing , 1942 ...
> 
> View attachment 360413



Fantastic picture the weather looks like it is about force 7 possibly even 8 on the Beaufort scale rough conditions for a shoot even for a Battle Wagon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2016)

Love that KG V pic.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

The soviet A-20 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

And another shot of the soviet A-20 posted above ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 17, 2016)

A M-22 locust being unloaded from a glider

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 17, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> A M-22 locust being unloaded from a glider
> View attachment 360472



Same tank and General Aircraft Hamilcar glider but different view

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2016)

The P-38H Lightnings of the 38thFS, the 55thFG at the Nuthampstead area , 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Canadian dead at Dieppe
> 
> View attachment 360425



Did they never make it out of the boat? I thought it was a surprise attack.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Did they never make it out of the boat? I thought it was a surprise attack.


Maybe piled there as a holding place?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> Maybe piled there as a holding place?



That landing craft took a direct hit from an artillery shell - they died where they were standing.

Here's another landing craft full of Canadian dead that also suffered a hit by German artillery.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2016)

I think they were. Note the state of some of the clothing, with some missing or removed, and the boots of the German standing on the ramp.
Other post-raid photos show bodies being collected, some piled on the shoreline, and others on carts. It's possible that bodies were placed in the landing craft to prevent them being washed away by the changing tide, until such time as they could be collected.
EDIT:- Crossing pots with Dave - look like that's the answer then.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes, sadly Terry, the high-res photo of the first landing craft posted shows that many of the poor guys had their clothes blown off or shredded by the explosion - all of the missing or shredded clothing are from the waist up.

If you go back and look at the photo, you'll also see that the entire starboard blukhead is blown inward, curling over into the compartment at the top with large portions of it strewn into the compartment.

It's both sobering and horrifying at the same time...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes, I see it now, and what I didn't spot before is a Lee Enfield No.4, lying among the dead. That wouldn't be there if the Germans had piled the bodies there temporarily.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2016)

... those were the days

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)

F4U is taking off ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2016)

... on the move forward



.. Barbarossa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)

A Polikarpov I-16 type 10 of the 70IAP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2016)

... my last leave

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2016)

In post #3727, to the right of the Tiger, that looks like the front end of a Dodge weapons carrier, or the command car version. Presumably either captured, or 'knocked out'.
EDIT :- It seems kids were the same in all eras - one of the first things they want to do when around soldiers, is to try on their helmets !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2016)

... agreed. It's a Dodge.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

A Yak-1 ( early ) of the 20th IAP, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2016)

Parie .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

A street cafe in Paris during the German occupation ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

And another image of a Paris street during the war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

and life goes on......................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2016)

German women visiting the French WWI memorial

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 19, 2016)

I see images like this where tanks are disturbed and griffitied and want to yell "these were men" "respect both sides the winners and the losers should become brothers and learn"... oh I've become philosophical...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

La vie en rose ...,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

German oficers and a Horch-901 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

Was the first guy of left row going to be the Hilter's double?  Looking a little bit scared methinks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2016)

3rd guy on the right looks like he's staring straight at him..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

The Luftwaffe in Paris ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

SS Officers _fund raising_ in Berlin .... give your gal a camel ride

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

The cool sunglasses in Paris 1942...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

cheap, stylish ... I guess


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

The Wehrmacht in Paris ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

Abomination!
Yes folks, regardless of the debate surrounding Galland's famous quote about wanting Spitfires to win the battle of Britain, one thing is certain. Messerschmitt AG decided it would at least be worth trying to wed a captured Spitfire to a Daimler Benz DB engine/nose and spinner. Sadly there is no data available for this bizarre prototype, but i think we can all agree it was a very bad idea indeed.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 20, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> Abomination!
> Yes folks, regardless of the debate surrounding Galland's famous quote about wanting Spitfires to win the battle of Britain, one thing is certain. Messerschmitt AG decided it would at least be worth trying to wed a captured Spitfire to a Daimler Benz DB engine/nose and spinner. Sadly there is no data available for this bizarre prototype, but i think we can all agree it was a very bad idea indeed.
> View attachment 360707


Weird idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2016)

No weirder than other things that were tried.

Welcome aboard ArtofFlight. Read your other posts and look forward to your input.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 20, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> No weirder than other things that were tried.
> 
> Welcome aboard ArtofFlight. Read your other posts and look forward to your input.


But as a engineer you should be thinking about how unstable it would get

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

"....we can all agree it was a very bad idea indeed. "

It was ....? Why?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)

supermen ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 20, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> "....we can all agree it was a very bad idea indeed. "
> 
> It was ....? Why?


Was worth a try... If the spitfire was proving so good then why not try to recreate it with available materials

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

Look out.. no brake lights... a Panther in Paris....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 20, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Look out.. no brake lights... a Panther in Paris....
> 
> View attachment 360715



Funny how life goes on a biker just peddles past

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

Kai Stemm said:


> Weird idea



Very. Although not unique. There were many weird concept and hybrid aircraft built by both the allies and axis during ww2



Kai Stemm said:


> Was worth a try... If the spitfire was proving so good then why not try to recreate it with available materials



I was thinking more in terms of looks rather than functionality. The Spitfire is after all arguably the most beautiful looking aircraft ever designed. But yes i agree anything is worth trying. Wasnt it the Red Baron himself who had his mechanic fit a Bentley engine to his Albatros Dlll...



Kai Stemm said:


> But as a engineer you should be thinking about how unstable it would get



The best dogfighters are unstable. The less accurate your turns are the less likely you are to be shot down (have your enemy keep up with you). Thank you kindly for the welcome


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 20, 2016)

Japanese Carrier Akagi in 1930 note the 3 flight decks

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> Abomination!
> Yes folks, regardless of the debate surrounding Galland's famous quote about wanting Spitfires to win the battle of Britain, one thing is certain. Messerschmitt AG decided it would at least be worth trying to wed a captured Spitfire to a Daimler Benz DB engine/nose and spinner. Sadly there is no data available for this bizarre prototype, but i think we can all agree it was a very bad idea indeed.
> View attachment 360707


There's plenty of data available.

That is a Spitfire Vb, EN380, downed by German flak over France on 18 November 1942. It safely landed in a turnip field, it and it's pilot, P/O Scheidhaur (Free French AF) were captured - he was later shot during a mass escape of POWs from Luft Stalag 111. The captured Spitfire was designated CJ+ZY.

The Spitfire was evaluated off and on for several years and in 1944, it was fitted with a DB605A-1, complete with a Bf109 prop. The re-engined Spit proved to to have impressive performance above 11,000 feet also having a max. ceiling of 41,666 feet - 5,000 feet higher than a Merlin 45 powered Spitfire Vb. This project never went anywhere, though and further testing was cancelled.

The Germans had also installed a DB601 in a captured Spitfire before this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

... Canadians inspect 88 self propelled gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 21, 2016)

A P-47 Thunderbolt of the U.S. Army 12th Air Force flies low over the crumbled ruins of what once was Hitler's retreat at Berchtesgaden, Germany, on May 26, 1945. Small and large bomb craters dot the grounds around the wreckage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

Yak-9Ds of the 6th GIAP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

Ferdinand ....





.... note the kill rings on the barrel. I believe this is Kursk offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

.... no kill rings or bravado here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

Tu-2R of the 2nd Long Range Recce Regiment, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

... Fw-187

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

Bf 109F-4 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

Paras under fire ... Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

A soviet PBN-1 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2016)

The pic of Berchtesgaden in post #3776 has always intrigued me.
The place was bombed by RAF Lancasters near the end of the war, and yet, in the book 'Band of Brothers', and in the excellent HBO mini series, we see the members of Easy Company reach, and enter, an undamaged Eagle's Nest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

panzer grenadiers flanking with their armor, Kursk ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

The Wehrmacht in the Caucasus mountains ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 21, 2016)

Wurger said:


> The Wehrmacht in the Caucasus mountains ...
> 
> View attachment 360800


Does not look fun


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

".... Does not look fun"

As I post these photos ... specifically _German photos_, I remind myself over and over again that the men I see most likely didn't survive war end or end of Soviet POW captivity. I'd venture 3 out of 4 that we see in this series perished. These photos have become almost
a religious ritual for me. Some are professional cameraman photos but lots are highly random as if sending a snapshot to the folks back home. I sift through a few hundred every few days and let them talk to me ... if they connect I file em and then let the computer software determine what picture comes off the top of the deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

Stug III in Caucasus ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)

more Caucasus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Gotta agree Mr. Maltby. Every time I see a military man in a photo, Allied or Axis, I wonder briefly if they survived the war. Though there were probably many more, I saw a photo of an RAF fighter pilot and part of the caption stated that he was there from day 1 to end game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

And much more Caucasus ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Tigers are awesome!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2016)

German-manned T-34 at Kursk ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

Capturing of a PzKpfw IV ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2016)

human face of war ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh yes.... Jan and me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

A German 74mm Gun Geb. G.36, Caucasus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

That's something you don't see anymore...road side upright pianos. Why I remember when you couldn't drive but 5 miles and you would come upon SOME roadside musical instrument. Now mind you the roadside flutes and piccolo's were a little hard to spot, but tubas and pianos...oh boy...you couldn't miss em!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2016)

That must have been in the days before car stereos.
Bored on a long journey ? Well, stop by the next piano and listen to some tunes !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

I regret never having seen a hurdy gurdy man and his monkey


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2016)

Some hurdy gurdy. Some monkey.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

The LaGG-3 White 915 "For Soviet Georgia" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Always liked the looks of this fighter

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

And another one then ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 22, 2016)

ATA Pilot Joan Hughes in front of a Short Stirling bomber during WWII. The first of Britain's 4 engine "heavies" the Stirling was specifically designed to bomb the Ruhr valley. Unfortunately thanks to some seriously bizarre decisions, such as shortening the wingspan so it could fit into existing hangers (even though later on new hangers had to be built for the Lancaster and Halifax anyway) and the huge bomb bay being fitted with compartments, limiting the type of bombs it could carry, this aircraft was effectively castrated. This pic gives us a great scale to sheer size of the aircraft though . And imagine the CO's surprise when a brand new heavy bomber was delivered to the airfield and this little lady jumps out! I heard some of the guys were so surprised they actually searched the aircraft for "the real pilot/crew" such was the disbelief that a woman could fly a bomber. But it's all true. Even pioneering female aviator Amy Johnston delivered aircraft during the war but was sadly killed when the plane she was flying crashed due to mechanical failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 22, 2016)

20mm cannon. It's cool for cats....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)

Focke Wulf Fw 187 'Falke

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)

A SU-152 and a severe winter ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

SS Maryland (BB-46) moored at berth F-5 alongside the capsized USS Oklahoma (BB-37). USS West Virginia (BB-48) is burning in the background. The unfortunate Oklahoma, an older ship with much less adequate protection against underwater damage, was hit by up to nine torpedoes. Her hull's port side was opened almost completely from below the forward gun turret back to the third turret, a distance of over 250 feet. She listed quickly, her port bilge struck the harbor bottom, and she then rolled almost completely over. Oklahoma came to rest less than twenty minutes after she was first hit. Some of her starboard underwater hull and the starboard propeller were now all that showed above the surface of Pearl Harbor. Some of Oklahoma's men were still alive inside her upturned hull, and their rescue became the focus of an intense effort over the next two days. Thirty-two Sailors were recovered alive, but over four-hundred were killed. In 1943, the capsized ship was rolled upright and raised in one of the salvage profession's greatest undertakings, but she was not further repaired. Maryland was hit by two bombs, which caused relatively light damage and some flooding forward. Four of her men lost their lives. The battleship was able to steam to the west coast for final repairs later in December and was fully returned to service in February 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

me-210

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 23, 2016)

B-24 Liberator sustaining heavy flak damage.....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2016)

.... better weather

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 23, 2016)

Goering's mugshot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 23, 2016)

Last one for today...
CV-5 Shoots Down Attacking Fighters: Eight of the dive bombers were quickly dispatched by the Wildcat defensive screen and another two by flak but the accompanying top cover of Zeros were able to keep the F4Fs occupied enough to allow a handful of Vals to unleash their bombs against the wildly maneuvering Yorktown.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2016)

A Panther and the Winter ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2016)

Stuka gun alignment .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2016)

not Russia .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2016)

Russia .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 24, 2016)

USS IOWA (BB-61) Fires 16-inch guns. Im not entirely convinced of the authenticity of this pic. Can anyone help......?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 24, 2016)

Shark bite! One of the Tiger Tank of the schwere Panzer-Abteilung 502 is painted with tiger shark’s teeth on the muzzle brake, summer 1943.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 24, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> USS IOWA (BB-61) Fires 16-inch guns. Im not entirely convinced of the authenticity of this pic. Can anyone help......?



authenticity in what regard? The amount of muzzle blast and color seem consistent with a number of other pictures, given that only a few other pictures have all 9 guns firing at once (or as close as the firing sequence allows, there was often an electrical delay to keep the projectiles a short distance apart in flight). 

just google " USS IOWA (BB-61) Fires 16-inch guns "

If not authentic then an awful lot of pictures have been retouched in a pretty consistent way. 
Or are you wondering if the ship is really the Iowa and not the New Jersey or....?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 24, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> Unfortunately thanks to some seriously bizarre decisions, such as shortening the wingspan so it could fit into existing hangers



The wings were not shortened to fit the hangar doors, 4 engine bombers were meant to be serviced outdoors and the standard RAF Bomber Command hangar doors were either 112 or 130 feet wide depending on design. The other 4 engine 1936 design the Supermarine 317 also had a wingspan of 100ft as did the Handley Page Halifax which started as a twin engine medium but was changed to a four engine heavy at the design stage. The 100ft wing was a requirement of the original specification supposedly to keep size and weight down.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 25, 2016)

The Prinz Eugen German ship.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2016)

Is that the Stars and Stripes flying from the bow ?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2016)

This past month I've been reading Rick Atkinson's trilogy on the USA (and Allies) in Europe, WW2. [An Army At Dawn, etc]. The record of the German paras throughout is mind-blowing. Their triumph was the assault in 1940 ... Crete, later, was a pyrric victory, and thereafter they were always in losing situations where their only avenue for valor and brilliance was in "spoiling" ... and they were the masters of spoiling ... just ask the Canadians who mouse-holed through Ortona, Italy.

Master soldiers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas .... Stalingrad ..... the movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2016)

...... and reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes, but elite soldiers can only do so much...loved reading that trilogy.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)

Fw 190A 1./JG54 , the winter 1942/43

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2016)

.... no dog _fight
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Is that the Stars and Stripes flying from the bow ?



Yes Terry. The pic was taken in Philadelphia where the ship had some equipment stripped for evaluation before being being sent out to the Pacific for A-bomb tests.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2016)

Stalingrad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)

The another image of the same German attack ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)

_A Canadian Flower class Corvette, HMCS Regina in 1943. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)

HMCS Sudbury at sea, circa 1944-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)

U-861 at Trondheim Submarine Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)

Hans-Joachim Marseille

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 26, 2016)

Japan 40 cm/45 (15.7") Type 94 - NavWeaps 
Rare photograph showing _Musashi_ firing her forward guns during gunnery trials in 1942. This photograph was provided to a newspaper by the family of Captain Tameshige Nagahashi who was a gunnery officer on _Musashi_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 26, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> USS IOWA (BB-61) Fires 16-inch guns. Im not entirely convinced of the authenticity of this pic. Can anyone help......?
> View attachment 361173


I am not sure If that is WW2 but the Iowa served in several wars so for "authenticity" I'm not sure what you are asking for


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 26, 2016)

Left to right: USS Archerfish (SS 311), USS Flasher (SS 249), USS Cobia (SS 245), USS Croaker (SS 246), USS Drum (SS 228), and USS Cavalla (SS 244).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2016)

I read somewhere that we were making so many subs that the navy had to make up fish names to christen them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2016)

A captured T-35 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome! And totally practical!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2016)

Tigers of the Das Reich Division ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2016)

.... on the move. And on parade ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I read somewhere that we were making so many subs that the navy had to make up fish names to christen them.


The majority of the subs were fish names but I'm not sure o but the making many subs part For some of the early subs had fish names


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2016)

#3867 - I have never seen them wearing those caps before, very cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)

.... warmer than forage caps I'd guess and more pliable inside the hull.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)

Noticed that the fourth sub from the left doesn't have it's anchor stowed properly.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2016)

letter from home ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 28, 2016)

Change the kit andd that could be any soldier in any army, anywhere.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)

A soviet traffic lights in Berlin 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Guys nice pictures but it's picture of the day note the lack of an S on the end.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2016)

one _picture_: one post .....
it isn't "post of the day"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)

Also I can add the "S" letter to the title ... no problemo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Also I can add the "S" letter to the title ... no problemo.



That would work 

But then it just becomes a bunch of pictures, I am sure the original idea was a picture you thought had merit or rarity or meant something.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2016)

The world goes on.
A Happy New Year to all

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> #3867 - I have never seen them wearing those caps before, very cool.


They were the pre-war, and early war period Panzer mutze, a sort of large 'Tam O' Shanter' style beret, with a padded lining, to help relieve impact inside the vehicle when on bumpy ground.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2016)

"I _knew_ I shouldn't have let Helga drive my Stug !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

... so you're stug on Helga, it seems.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

.... Germans mastered the art of railways for achieving armour mobility in WW2. Moves from the Eastern Front to Anzio ... without air superiority. Hats off to sheer _performance_ ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2016)

The Pz.Kpfw.VI doesn't look so nice ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2016)

"He, he Hans. Mit that kleine tree branch on der Panther, the Amis will think it's nicht ein panzer, aber ein load of der garden cuttings, ja ?!"
"Ja, and mit deise kleine wooden chocks, der Panther can't move it's 45 tonnes anywhere, hein ?"
"Ja, but maybe ve should be making mit der bit of stringy stuff too, just in case, eh?"
"Ach, ich bin loving diese job, zo simple !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

... have fun with this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... have fun with this one.
> 
> View attachment 361678



The coffin containing Nazi sanity and good sense is ceremonially buried Aug 31st 1939

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 30, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... have fun with this one.
> 
> View attachment 361678



Master race my ass, the Greeks had wheelbarrows 4000 years ago!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2016)

... dead KV

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 30, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... have fun with this one.
> 
> View attachment 361678



1. After the war Franz Schmitt (5th from left) was inspired by his Wehrmacht experience to design the roll off dumpster. 

2. Gott in Himmel !!! If we find the the basta*** that siphoned the gas out of the garbage truck he will be lucky to live to see the Russian front.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2016)

anchoring a PAK ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)

A soviet 100mm BS-2 gun in Berlin, 1945 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2016)

decent size gun..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2016)

... down time

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)

A captured SU-85 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2016)

family album ....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)

Nach Berlin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

The New Year in a hospital for children during the Leningrad siege 1941/42 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

.... communist society held ... and held ... and held. Heroic, ghastly.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

.... hanging on

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

SS Regiment Thule ... mountain troops, on the move

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

P-39 and the Winter in Alaska ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

.... for Lucky, with love,
_the Girls




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

The Witches of Buchenwald I would say. If I were Jan I would avoid them.

The Buchenwald .. murdered people ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

And again the Buchenwald ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

..... unbelievable


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)

That's true my friend, that's true...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2017)

Allied FO uses destroyed tank as cover, Anzio

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

Mock Town Over Boeing's B-17 Plant in South Seattle

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> And again the Buchenwald ...


I wonder what the story is with the one person out of all of them still wearing military (hobnail) boots.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

German WW2 battleship Bismarck and u-boat sinking ship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

Beaufighter of No. 404 squadron code EE-C attacking German ship North Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2017)

*Admiral Hipper * 

Operators: War Ensign of Germany 1938-1945.svg 
Preceded by: Deutschland-class cruiser
Succeeded by: None
In commission: 19391945
Planned: 5
Completed: 3
Cancelled: 2
General characteristics
Class & type: Admiral Hipper-class cruiser
Displacement: Design:
16,170 t (15,910 long tons; 17,820 short tons)
Full load: 18,200 long tons (18,500 t)
Length: 202.8 m (665 ft 4 in) overall
Beam: 21.3 m (69 ft 11 in)
Draft: Full load: 7.2 m (24 ft)
Propulsion: 
3 × Blohm & Voss steam turbines - 3 × three-blade propellers - 132,000 shp (98 MW)
Speed: 32 knots (59 km/h; 37 mph)
Range: 6,800 nmi (12,600 km; 7,800 mi) at 20 kn (37 km/h; 23 mph)
Complement: 42 officers - 1,340 enlisted
Armament: 
8 × 20.3 cm (8.0 in) guns - 12 × 10.5 cm (4.1 in) guns - 12 × 3.7 cm (1.5 in) guns - 8 × 2 cm (0.79 in) guns (20×1) - 6 × 53.3 cm (21 in) torpedo tubes
Armor: 
Belt: 70 to 80 mm (2.8 to 3.1 in)
Armor deck: 20 to 50 mm (0.79 to 2.0 in)
Turret faces: 105 mm (4.1 in)
Aircraft carried: 3 aircraft
Aviation facilities: 1 catapult

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> I wonder what the story is with the one person out of all of them still wearing military (hobnail) boots.




I don't think these shoes were the military boots. These are the clogs or something like that IMHO. The military boots didn't have the wooden soles rather. Also, if these were the military ones these would be stolen either by the Nazi camp guard or other prisoners.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

Bf 109F-2 of the 2./JG51, Orel, Russia winter 1941/42 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2017)

... good shooting.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2017)

.... paying for the ruins

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2017)

.... watchful

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)

At such moments soviets soldiers did like this .. hit the flieger...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2017)

Barbarossa push ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 3, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Beaufighter of No. 404 squadron code EE-C attacking German ship North Sea
> View attachment 361851


My son was once engaged to a German whose father served on the flak ships off Norway. He didn't say much about the war but was always impressed by the bravery of the air crews who would attack despite losses and how to use his favourite english phrase 'the boot was on the other foot' in the later years of the war.
Whaenever I see pictures like that, you can see what he meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2017)

The File Bin - Assorted documents, images and miscellany Japanese Pow camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2017)

Identifying Betty Boop and Horseface after World War II in Southeast Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2017)

See...I can flood this whole god-damned thread with images too.

Sys created this thread originally for folks to post an image and everyone can discuss and share about the images posted - not flood the damn thing with google search results.

And I have several thousand aircraft photos on my drives, too...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)

heading east ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2017)

A lot of impressive posts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)

..... it's all good gg .... these pictures deserve to be seen ..... most provoke a gut reaction rather than a conversational one. Keep posting, please, good photos.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

A result of the New Year there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2017)

.... from the wallet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)

where the Shermans go to die ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)

Panzer IV.... with interesting numbers consisted of the digits 3 and 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)

A great shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2017)

Some great shots.
The PzKw IV in Post # 3991 appears to be at a re-enactment ( see flags and marquees in background), and if it's a 'mock up' on perhaps a 432 chassis, then it's exceptionally good. Didn't spot it at first, but the sign post, and the chap on the back of the tank were the give aways.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)

... good observation. Perhaps the Michael Whitman fan club


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2017)

One tank ala Bocage............

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)

A Tiger in a forest .. the Das Reich SS panz. division.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)

The campaign in Russia that started on June 22, '41 will always be a source of great interest to me, the older I get and the more I appreciate the scale and scope of human events the greater my interest in the Eastern Front. It was a horror, no doubt, but it also demonstrated the skill and resourcefulness of the German military enterprise. The following book was written by German General Staff officers with professional persuasion from the the US Army ... it is a series of papers beginning with the halt in front of Moscow in December '41 and covering events into East Prussia. 1945. 
Subjects such as: improvisation, pockets, break outs, retreats, defense of peninsulas are all covered with great descriptive anecdotes. It's not political but brutally pragmatic. Makes the photos on this thread come to life ..... 10 out of 10.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2017)

http://www.eucmh.com/2016/04/01/628-tdb-sp-belgium-december-1944/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 5, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 362131


Man that looks just like my old GSD.....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2017)

retreat, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)

T-34s in Berlin ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)

A group of T-34 getting ready to attack...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can't find any info: carrier, squadron, etc. but it's one heck of a color shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2017)

.... buddies hangin' out

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)

We like riding NSU HK-101 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2017)

.... training Tiger running on coal gas ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)

A cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2017)

... repairing U-boat deck gun in foul weather

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2017)

That is brutal. I remember once, I was never in a situation like that

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... Germans mastered the art of railways for achieving armour mobility in WW2. Moves from the Eastern Front to Anzio ... without air superiority. Hats off to sheer _performance_ ..
> 
> View attachment 361676



Look at post 3893 doesn't look like the so called "German effency)


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2017)

Battleship USS Idaho bombarding Okinawa 1 April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)

The first shot doesn't show the USS Idaho in 1945. It is a shot taken circa 1930 during her training. The battle ship started its modernization at the end of September 1931 in the Norfolk Navy Yeard. The work included changing of the ridiculous looking lattice masts for the tripod ones. Here is her final configuration ..... and a shot taken at Iwo Jima 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2017)

.... dismounted

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)

I-153 over Sevastopol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2017)

... changing tracks from transport to cross country operational tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2017)

... over the Chanel, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)

A Finnish Bf 109G...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2017)

... death of a KV

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2017)

Canadian soldier at Caen, France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)

A Finnish Gloster Gladiator MK.II ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2017)

.... sight-seeing, Barbarossa style

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)

A little bit earlier ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)

And a couple of years later ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

... I got your back

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

I did that too...

Reactions: Agree Agree:

1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

Shelter .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

.... no shelter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2017)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

No shelter , no home ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)

Frightful!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

On the other hand ...the young soldiers ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

.... just like the ME today. Young jihadis.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)

True... but there is another side of that too... the captivity...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2017)

.. pulling track onto a T-34 in German livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)

A captured Russian IS-2 heavy tank ...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)

The pic source: the net...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2017)

.... quite a girl. Quite a Queen

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2017)

German pop group "The Four I's"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2017)

.... boat ride

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)

Rommel's command caravan on the move ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)

Canadian bren gun team, Caen, France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)

Officer directing command, Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)

A nice pic. But it is flipped. I reversed that image...






.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2017)

Phew ! I thought they were Namreg !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2017)

Peaceful scenes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)

The two different traffic rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)

... to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)

Kursk ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)

... cuckcoo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)

... corduroy roads. The reality of the Eastern Front .... and Canada.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)

Canadian Sgt. from Alberta cleans his mess-kit from his Staghound, Germany, April, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2017)

Ah, so _that's _where the UK blizzard went to !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Great pics!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)

The another shot of the StuG posted in #4131 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)

... hadn't realized that it had been 'taken'.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)

.... down time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)

... out of it, thank God

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)

Russian POWs ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)

.... _not _out of it, my God.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2017)

Great pics gents!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Some really nice shots

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)

.... hedge cutters welded up front.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep ..antipedestrian one...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2017)

Man some days I would kill to have those on my car.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)

Instead of that you could fix a couple of MGs. These are useful too.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2017)

.... universal bonding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

Charlemagne Division .....? Can someone confirm ...

My mistake ... Hungarian pilots ... Iron Cross winners

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking at the wrong side of the uniform for that, no?

Is anyone else constantly amazed at the expressions on people's faces just before they are going to meet their death? Look at those guys in the pictures above. They could be waiting for a bus.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

That always amazes me. I would think (and hope) I would still be fighting like hell to the end.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)

Russia, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

U boat crew in Royal Navy hands ...,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

.... re-fueling

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jan 19, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... hedge cutters welded up front.


For the benefit of those unfamiliar with Norman hedges. Like Cornish hedges they begin with a stone wall mortared with turf and earth. Then a hedge is planted on top. In time the hedge grows to hide the internal wall entirely. Now infantry can only go through by going over after cutting down the hedge bit, through the gates or an extended period digging through the wall itself. All of which identifies where you are. The 'hedge cutter' is rammed into the wall penetrating the earth gaps between the stones then the AFV lifts it up and carries it to fall off on the other side all in one move. Without the cutter the AFV just rams the wall and stops. Some of those hedges can have been there since the days of William the Bastard if not before and all interlinked by secondary growth and roots. 

I know of some that are on a different alignment to the Roman roads and are field boundaries from at least the Iron Age if not before. If they put the hedge up then those are about 3,000 years old. Many are Romano-Gallic but usually only 300 to 500 though so about as old as my house and that is made of earth/clay bonded stones and still standing in good order so far.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

I could not think of a tougher job than being on a U-Boat crew.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

Flowers for the U boat captain from a beautiful Norwegian, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

... good dog, fetch.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

Paris ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)

The Dora camp .. and V-2 parts ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2017)

George Patton ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

I think those are V-2 parts....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

France, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think those are V-2 parts....


 
Yep you are right. Just typo.. edited. 

The V-2 engines at assembling line...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

Great V-2 pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

The Mickey jazz band .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

Liberators, June, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

.... the hierarchy


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

.... occupied Paris, Champs-Élysées, photographic art

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)

Paris during the war.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

Aunt JU crew re-supplies munitions ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

Very interesting photo Jim and nothing else about it on the web that I could find. I would love to know what the photos were about


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2017)

Those being liberated don't look too excited.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)

Stuka bombers over Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)

.. flail

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)

I wonder if these two horses were from the Sherman engine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

Fiat G.50

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

... the boulevard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Children in the Łódź ghetto ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2017)

Awesome pics I have never seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Other shots of people in the ghetto...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2017)

I've never seen color pics in the ghettos before

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Two images more ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

Totenkopf reconnaissance .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Workers in the ghetto ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

... reconnaissance

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2017)

"It's no good taking der foto now, dumkopf. Some clever dickie has der flugzeug stolen, und we haf to just stand here und look intelligent, just for der Signal magazin !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

Hitler youth ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2017)

That's when you know you're losing...when they arm the very young and the very old.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Not exactly ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

The deportation of people living in the ghetto ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

2007 restoration





"....In eastern Estonia, the 50 kilometer wide Narva front was the location of fierce battles fought from February to September 1944. An estimated 100,000 men were killed and more than 300,000 wounded during these battles. It is thought that the Germans used this tank and then drove it into a lake to prevent it from being retaken and used by the advancing Soviet army."

Note the fuel tanks seem to be missing .... retreating Germans couldn't waste fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

The guard of the ghetto people and their deportation.....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2017)

... recovering wounded, Moscow, December, 1941
Note: they're in field gray great coats but they already have snow helmet covers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Here as well ... Russia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)

Cold feet for everybody.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep.. so some of heat here ... the HMAS Australia 1939 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)

... inside the exhibit, Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)

And the HMAS Australia in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Il-4 ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd say yes ... the greenhouse pointy nose and the turret are the signatures, IMO.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)

Saddle-up, boys ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Il-4 ?



Yes it is.  The caption says " the 5th MTAP of the Baltic Sea Fleet ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)

... old, young men

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)

Not young and not old ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Yes it is.  The caption says " the 5th MTAP of the Baltic Sea Fleet ".



Thank you sir, I was wondering about the 2 chaps with the naval hats


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)

Undoubtedly young ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fiat CR.42

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2017)

...but where are the old?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...but where are the old?



These were killed at the Stalingrad or Kursk ...

After the Stalingrad battle ..






The Kursk battlefield ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)

T-34 in Sevastopol ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)

... British commando stows knife

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)

Across the Bug river ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)

Commissar keeps his pants on ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2017)

... holding on orders

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Commissar keeps his pants on ....



Yep.. and for sure he gives them boost.

Another one...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2017)

P-47 over ruins of Berchtesgaden, May 26th 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

SU-152 going across the Dniepr river....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

... snow shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

This Bf 109F-4 of the JG51 lost not also its shoes but legs as well ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

Pieper talks to the green troops at the start of the Ardennes ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

The MG emplacement at the Dniepr river ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

Destroyed Lend Lease Matilda in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

The preparations of a Matilda tank for sending to Russia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

And the embarkation of the Matilda tanks for soviets in a British harbour ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

Retreat .... blow bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

Warsaw, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

Warsaw 1939 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Retreat .... blow bridge
> View attachment 363553


That reminds me of some footage of a bridge being blown, the German soldiers are walking away casually untill they realize debris is going to land quite close and they all start running

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2017)

I remember that! Too funny.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

Wounded in Warsaw 1939...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2017)

After the battle ... there's ice cream

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)

In meantime ... a cabbage plantation in the midtown during the Leningrad siege ..... please notice the sentry...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 25, 2017)

Cool shots


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2017)

... hanging a partisan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)

The hanged by soviet partisans, a Nazi German Lance Corporal ( on left ) and a Russian betrayer ( on right ) ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2017)

Firefly, Hamburg, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)

Tigers of the Panzer-Abteilung 503 in Russia...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

Italy, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

Italy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

A Sherman tank in italy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

Two Shermans ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 26, 2017)

They look like little kids that killed a squirrel with their BB guns and brought it home

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

... nasty


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

.... could be Canadians

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

German POW in Italy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

A damaged Tiger , Sicily ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... could be Canadians
> 
> View attachment 363721


I believe that is a German Halftrack Sd.Kfz. 10 Appears to be German troops but could be a captured unit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 363735


Cool pic! It is American troops in Schwalbacher street in front of the Old Catholic Church in the summer of 1945. A Wiesbaden child in the foreground.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

Well, there is a difference isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

... could be Canadians was a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

Berlin, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... could be Canadians was a joke



I was sure... 

Leningrad 1942 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... could be Canadians was a joke


My bad! I am terrible at sarcasm in print or verbal, I once went into my see my boss, I wanted a new software tool set, and he looked at it and said, 1500 bucks, heck its only money. Apparently he was being sarcastic and I went ahead and ordered it not realizing that. Oh well live and learn!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

Deathride: Stalin - Hitler, John Mosier

This is a 'revisionist' history of the Eastern Front. It's very, very well researched and is _revisionist_ in the sense that Mosier dares to challenge the veracity of the Stalinist history of the GP War. Stalin was a disastrous military leader, he had no defensive strategies and could only order attack (from experience in the Civil War) ... to catastrophic consequences. Mosier contends that the Soviets only won their_ first_ clear military victory on June 22, 1944 (Bagration). By any standard what Hitler's forces achieved is staggering ... more armored vehicles produced in 1943-44 than they had in their tank park in 1941.

Hitler's _single most serious mistake_ was abandoning the clash at Kursk ... it was the last chance the Germans had to assemble and wield the necessary forces to crush the Soviets.

Stalin, in Mosier's view, could never have defeated Hitler had he not had massive aid from the Allies and the second front in the Mediterranean. The Kursk armor went to Anzio.

Mosier observes that Stalin's narrative has become _the_ WW2 narrative of the literate world and ... that the narrative is _a lie_ .... from a Communist autocrat and the system he engendered and nurtured. Kill those that don't tell you the numbers you want to hear

A great read with amazing statistics on the achievements of the German forces. 10:10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)

Jakov, the Satlin's son as a POW 1941 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2017)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2017)

What is this ...? Interesting tow bar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

From what I could find it is a 10.5 cm Leichgeschütz 40, also called the LG 40, a German recoilless gun used during World War II. It was manufactured by Krupp.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep. And it's being towed with the barrel forward. The barrel has a hitch on it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

Bastogne, 1944-45

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

A Leichgeschütz 40 emplacement ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)

Fantastic pics gents!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

Keep em coming! Its always interesting!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

A soviet anti-tank gun battery in action ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 27, 2017)

Can anyone explain this

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> View attachment 363797
> Can anyone explain this


Its a fairly good photoshop of this one, but I like your version better!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

Funny.. but what does it have in common in the WW2 pics? It should have been posted in the
Quokes and Jokes thread rather.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

Can anyone explain this?
It' s war time .... food is rationed .... breastfeed

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

... Owl's nest

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

... what's the tracked tow vehicle?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... what's the tracked tow vehicle?


I think, but honestly am not 100% on this, that it is a Kleines Kettenkraftrad HK 101 or SdKfz 2 I could not make out the front well but they have like a motor cycle type front wheel.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you mean the one in the pic with the Leichgeschütz 40 in? If you do it is the Kettenkrad SdKfz 2 NSU ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2017)

They called the Bv 141 Owl as well? Damn, what is that like the 3rd or 4th owl in the Luftwaffe? Real original 3rd Reich, real original...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> They called the Bv 141 Owl as well? Damn, what is that like the 3rd or 4th owl in the Luftwaffe? Real original 3rd Reich, real original...


The germans like Eule's. *Germany:* if an Owl hoots as a child is born, the infant will have an unhappy life.
"A charm against the terrible consequences of being bitten by a mad dog was to carry the heart and right foot of an Owl under the left armpit." (Encyclopedia of Superstitions)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

.... thanks. Who made them and how large was the motor? I know they were used as 'mules' by the Luftwaffe.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... thanks. Who made them and how large was the motor? I know they were used as 'mules' by the Luftwaffe.


They were made by (from wikipedia)
NSU Motorenwerke
*Engine* Opel watercooled four-cylinder inline engine
36 bhp (26 kW)
*Transmission* 3 forward/1 reverse × 2 range
*Speed* 70 km/h (44 mph)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... thanks. Who made them and how large was the motor? I know they were used as 'mules' by the Luftwaffe.



The manufacturer: NSU Motorenwerke in Neckarslum, from 1943 also by Stoewer firm in Szczecin ( Stettin).

It wasn't too large I would say ...

Number of places: 3
Kerb mass: 1235kg
Total weight 1560kg
Load: 325kg+ 450kg on a trailer
Dimensions: 3x1x1.2m , clearance: 0.23m
Track base: 0.816m
Track width: 0.17m
Engine: inline , four-cylinder, liquid-cooled Opel Olympia of 36 HP at 3400 RPM.
Engine capacity: 1478 cm3
Max Speed: 70km/h on a road
Gearbox with reduction grear for terrain: 3 forward/1 reverse
Main fuel tank: 42l ( 2x21l )
Burnup: 16l/100km on a road , 22l/100km in terrain.
Range: 250km on a road, 174km in terrain.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)

.... great vehicle, thanks for the specs.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)

SS armpit tattoo ... blood type

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)

Sieg Heil..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)

Palermo, Sicily under bombs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)

A Polish light tank 7TP damaged ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2017)

Lend Lease Valentine ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

The first shot of an image series of Tigers of the 503 Abteilung in Russia....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

"Hang on lads, I've got a great idea............".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

The German forces were experten in recovering and repairing their armor ... even under fire. The Soviets were not. They developed no recovery vehicles (that I am aware of) but received some Lend-Lease platforms (based on the Grant). The T-34 was a disposable tank it would seem. The Tigers, Panthers and Ferdinands were assets to be valued.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

If you had three thousand T-34 tanks against you but three Panzer VI Tigers only for struggling you would value them for sure. 

The second shot ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

.. especially if your hand full could destroy so prolifically. 

The US had 1,000's of Shermans but they had great recovery equipment as well ... recovery is more than just lack of abundance .... it's discipline and professionalism. Communism does not engender a respect for property ....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

I agree with you but to a certain extent of course.. Russians recovered a lot of tanks both their own and German's ones. But they did that after a battle for instance. The light damaged vehicles were repaired while the destroyed ones were sent to steel works. Of course at the early time of the German invasion they were't able to do that because of the continous retreating. But later when the front line stopped soviets did that for sure.

The next pic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

The next one...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

... tell me a story, grandfather

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep... a good uncle...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

An AT-45 , a T-34 based artillery tractor used for towing damaged tanks....












The AT-45 towing the T-34 recovery vehicle....






A T-34 recovery vehicle ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

... touche

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

T-34T ... in action ...











KV-T in action ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

.... so the Soviets didn't need Lend Lease


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

This is still stating by Russians. But the truth we know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2017)

"Verdammt! Vot is it mit Jurgen mit der muddy holes. Every hole he sees, the Tiger he makes the splashing with, und ve haf to go pull him out !"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2017)

Excellent photo finds folks! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

..... politically correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

gumbo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

Rokossovsky and Montgomery

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

A damaged Tiger of the 508th Abteilung, Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2017)

I hear that tiger is STILL stuck in that mud.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2017)

That had to be a real pain in the <cough>!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Japanese Type Ho-Ni Tank Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

SU-85 SPG in service of German 23 Panzer Division. Romania, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> That had to be a real pain in the <cough>!



If you meant the mud , the soviet partizans didn't have the trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2017)

To me unknown panzer

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2017)

I had no idea the Japanese had tank destroyers, very cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

Evacuating new borns, London, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

A while earlier , across the pond....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

Soviet maskirovka ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2017)

... and in front of Moscow, 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> To me unknown panzer
> 
> View attachment 364015



That I believe is a Skoda PA-ii "Delovy" packing a 75mm

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I had no idea the Japanese had tank destroyers, very cool!



Latest models were deployed in the homeland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Interesting stuff..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kubelwagen under new managemen. Notice the "after market" horn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

... windsceen, too


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

.... Sea Lion rehearsal, France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hans-Joachim Marseille

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

And thats how winter cammo works

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

Dutch resistance .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

The soviet bushwhackers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 30, 2017)

IJA Chi-Nu tanks and Ho-Ni-III self-propelled guns nearby Tokyo.
Hundreds were manufactured but not known to the world until the war was over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

And the next shot of Russian partisans ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)

Kursk ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

M8 Greyhound Armored Car

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kliment Voroshilov KV-2 with different user group

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

75mm PAK40 gun and SOMUA MCG-5 Italy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

Inflatable Rubber Tank M5 Stuart- Decoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)

A Sherman at Anzio...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)

.... not the face of a 'defeated' man.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)

Aerosani NKL16 captured russian moterized sled

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)

Training New Fighter Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)

... only useful on level surfaces .... lakes, rivers.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gij5yaLP5U0_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

Dornier bomber and reindeers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Cool pics!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)

nice canon .... or are you just happy to see me?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

Ride or not to ride ? This is the question...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2017)

Gross Deutschland moves up. Kursk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

I-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

The Leningrad siege...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Panzerjäger Tiger (P) „Ferdinand“, später „*Elefant*“, (Sd.Kfz. 184)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

... situational awareness

Note: the oil can secured on the front flank of the T-34


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

Do you mean the part?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

yes ... what is it?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

This is the radio antenna mount with its remnants. The mount let the antenna set horizontally ( by turning ) in order to not be the "obstacle" for the gun barrel while the turret was turning right.

The pics from Russian sources ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

ahhh, so ..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

.... precision weapons. What an airframe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

B-17s over Italy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2017)

That Ju87 "pic" is CGI, probably from a game. Note the hawser-sized antenna wires,

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

IMHO you are right Andy. I was sure it is not any origin image but the shot looks quite nice.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

... my heart is in the right place, C_R ..


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

To keep the spirit up .. the Romanian Bf 109G-2 crashed....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

Italian Navy mini-subs waiting to deploy to the Black Sea under German command.
The German High Command was impressed by Italian naval special ops and, in the _only_ case throughout German-Italian co-beligerence, Germany asked for Italy's naval
help.

.





The first big problem was how to deploy these units in the Black Sea. In fact the only reasonable solution was land transport, since the Turkish Dardanelli Strait was closed by international convention to military naval traffic. In order to try to resolve this difficult issue, the Italian Navy Command gave proof of great ability and imagination by preparing in short time a special column composed of 28 motor vehicles, three tractors, nine trucks, tankers and trailers. This long column of vehicles left the base of La Spezia the 25th April and after having successfully passed innumerable obstacles and difficulties (the drivers and the engineers had in some cases, to demolish buildings along the way in order to let the cumbersome vehicles pass), the column reached Wien, where the boats were put in Danube waters. From here they reached the Rumanian port of Costanza (2th May). Starting from this last port of call, with a fast and easy navigation, all the Italian units finally reached the Russian port of Yalta, it would have become their first operative base.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

Germany put small 'training' U boats from the Baltic into the Black Sea. They were broken into sections and floated on the Kiel Canal, then trucked to the Danube and floated down to shipyards in Romania. Here's the trailer for the road section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

Schnelleboats like this were also moved to the Black Sea the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

Another schnellboat.. S-22 in May 1939...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

Field gun on a CMP truck in N. Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

And another shot of a German schnellboat ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> I-5
> View attachment 364243



Great pic but looks like I-8 during visiting Nazi Germany in 1943.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

A soviet torpedoboat D-3 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Char B1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

And another D-3 torpedoboat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

Crimea offensive ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

A D-3 torpedo boat at the Black Sea 1939/1940 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

re-taking Kerch ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

A Russian G-3 torpedo boat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)

Amd another G-3 soviet torpedo boat ... 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

German POW's, Crimea ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2017)

Seen on a plaque near a local river where the makeshift bridge was once located.
I'm sure it's just a realistic training exercise - no one's being bombed by the Wirraway....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

War of Continuation .... acquisition. The Finns _bought_ 4 of these from their German allies.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

A Romanian Bf 109G-2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)

Type 95 Ha-Go Tank on Tinian 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

Somewhere in France .....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

A soviet torpedo boat of the US A-1 type in Odessa harbour , 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)

Makeshift Washing Machine during 2nd Army Manoeuvrers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

Italy 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)

Type 97 Anti-Tank Rifle

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

de-lousing, Bergen Belsen, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)

Kinda breaks my heart, two Wehrmacht soldiers, comforting a crying Ukrainian girl.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2017)

Very powerful pics gents!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

The Bergen Belsen ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

Dispatch riders .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2017)

Just hard for me to comprehend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

Rescuing a Me-109 pilot .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

ATS in action .... 1941

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just hard for me to comprehend.




You are not the only one in that ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

German pioneers ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

The parade of the Nazi German POWs in Moscow in 1944 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2017)

WOW!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

And another shot ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

It is said there were 58000 participants ( including 19 generals ) at the procession ... the first part at about 42 000 POWs was walking there for about 2 hours and a half ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2017)

surrendered arms

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

And the next image of the Moscow parade ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

Marching ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wurger said:


> The Bergen Belsen ...



At Dachau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

... close quarters

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

The parede is going on ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

..... impressive .... how many didn't return from slavery?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

Not too many... this was a part of Nazi POWs captured by soviets at that time. As memo serves the number of those who got back Germany was said to be a couple of thousand men only.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

Interesting is that just behind the last row of the POWs during the procession , Russians sent street sprinklers for cleaning of the streets.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

#4494, where the guards being executed?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

Judging by the info in the post , at Dachau.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2017)

Some of those bodies against the wall at Dachau appear to be in American uniform.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

.... The Soviet Leadership (PBUT) well knew that cleanliness is next to godliness ... fantastic symbolism

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

Continuation War .... snow moth

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2017)

Heck, even horses are being suicide bombers now !


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

Lyudmila Pavlichenko - Hero of the Soviet Union, was awarded two Orders of Lenin, one of the most successful sniper during World War II. She has 309 confirmed hits, including 36 snipers Hitler. In 42 she was wounded, and after discharge from the hospital, sent on a tour of Canada, the US and the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)

.... in Washington

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)

I like smoking ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2017)

#4500 Yes.

I have seen a docu with a English tank commander. He drove into a camp and something melted. Kept on shooting till all ammo including hand gun was gone. He was not sorry for that but found it very hard to life with himself after that.

Also i read an account of a Dutch SS (fighting) soldier . Being captured by western allied forces was no guaranty to getting to the prisoners camps, let alone these human mistakes guarding these camps

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 3, 2017)

"Tarakan, Borneo. May 1945. This enormous pill-box was blown up by a bomb blast. These pillboxes, originally installed by the Dutch, were extensively used by the Japanese in defending Tarakan".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

homesick .....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Two more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

The two next ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

But the truth was a little bit different ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

..... during the Barbarossa advance, much burning, wrecking and spoiling was at the hands of retreating Soviet political troops .... that was historical Napaoleonic strategy .... and Soviet orthodoxy. I look at burning log structures with a tender eye ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

Miracle workers .... the German mechanics

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

Fortifying a position ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2017)

....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

These images in #4526 and #4527 show the Finnish soldiers I would say.

and here two different menus...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great shots gentlemen

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

Barbarossa advance ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Barbarossa.. knock, knock ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Barbarossa advance ..... near Kiev 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2017)

A burning Elefant somewhere in Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

The Barbarossa in progress near Kiev 1941. Please notice the soviet POWs sitting behind the Germans in the ditch,.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

.... that is an incredible shot.

War prize ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

... improvisation

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome pics!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Barbarossa .... the same location but a little bit different time. I wonder which image was taken first. I think the order is correct.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2017)

Ghetto police at Warsaw Ghetto gate ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)

Rostov 1941 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)

Again Rostov ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

German POWs being shown concentration camp film footage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)

Soviet POWs ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

German armoured cars in Yugoslavia, 1944



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

.... arrival in the Baltics, 1941, [iinm]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

Fischhausen , East Prussia . April 1945 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)

Smolensk 1941 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

Canadian burial ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)

Kiev 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2017)

..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)

What you standing there,.. give me a hand mate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

use what you got .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

Red Army Politruk
Political workers", a.k.a. "politruks", i.e. "political leaders" of the 5th Army of the Soviet Red Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2017)

mother's cross ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

after a battle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> mother's cross ...
> 
> View attachment 364779




this is what the lady was wearing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

hungarian Me-210

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

... the chaplin is in on the joke ...? (4571)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

.... family

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2017)

U-Boat U552, Erich Topp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

... hospitality

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

Heydrich's wrecked car, Czechoslovakia

Operation Anthropoid - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)

Italy 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

... grooming

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)

The Winter near Bologne ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2017)

SPA-Viberti AS.42 Saharian

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 364936



Sd.Kfz. 161-3 3.7cm FlaK Mobelwagen IV (sf)
https://www.google.nl/searchbyimage...imghover&client=firefox-b-ab&bih=971&biw=1920


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ansaldo L 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2017)

.... covering fire while reloading

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Alexandria, Egipt- February 1944, my Granpa in the middle...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... covering wire while reloading
> 
> View attachment 364991




Notice the soviet PPSh-41. In common use in the German Heer and well liked and prized

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Waco on a 8 ton truck

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Highway robbery done righteous ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ansaldo Modello 36

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2017)

.... rich hunting grounds

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2017)

And what might this be?


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

Exodus from Russia...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> And what might this be?
> 
> View attachment 365048​




This is an empty shell ejector chute. The another one can be noticed partially behind the guy's right boot. As memo serves there were two ones on the starboard and there were two ones on the port side.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2017)

Odd that I've never noticed them before, many thanks


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)

My pleasure.


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wurger said:


> This is an empty shell ejector chute. The another one can be noticed partially behind the guy's right boot. As memo serves there were two ones on the starboard and there were two ones on the port side.



Indeed

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2017)

..._war_? ... what war ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)

Moscow 1941 ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

somewhere in Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)

Moscow 1943 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

I so want that little tank, great pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2017)

.... rolling into Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2017)

... fresh out of the oven ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)

Soviets Churchill Mk.IV tanks ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sherman Dozer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

M5 Stuart Light Tank France 1944 hedgerow cutter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

Concrete Armor 2nd Armor 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

2nd Armor, M4 Sherman Tank Rittershofen Germany 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I so want that little tank, great pics!



Well you will love this one..Caproni Vespa

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

Ingenious!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2017)

.... air support. Early Barbarossa had it right ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2017)

... any idea where we are? Finland ..?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2017)

... KV in the mud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... any idea where we are? Finland ..?




Yep.. the pic was taken in Finland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

A StuG III Ausf B ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2017)

That Stug should be Ausf E - for Emmental !!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2017)

SAS in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

KV-1


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic pics gents!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2017)

When he's finished with wading in little tanks, he's going to through a Tiger into a deep mud hole ...............


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

Another KV-1 heavy tank in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

A soviet recco patrol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

... bunched up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

KV-1 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

... I am curious, did the Germans ever recover any of that Soviet steel for scrap?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

IMHO yes they did. But I haven't seen a such image for instance. However the Germans recovered many of their own damaged and destroyed tanks, aircraft etc.. so it might have happened to the soviet stuff too.

A French tank Somua S-35, 1940 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2017)

Amazing shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

A great shot of a BF 109D-1.


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

.... recovery

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

Another French tank Somua S-35, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

Viking SS ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

... are those Kreigsmarines ...? Sevastapol ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

Sardinia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2017)

"... IMHO yes they did. But I haven't seen a such image for instance. However the Germans recovered many of their own damaged and destroyed tanks, aircraft etc.. so it might have happened to the soviet stuff too."

It's well documented how effectively the Germans kept their armor and AFVs repaired .... sometimes at night under fire .... using cutting torches and lights. It's also well documented how effectively the Germans re-purposed Soviet armour, more so the T-34 than the KV1, IIRC.

But to _harvest_ wrecked Soviet armor for _scrap_ would be possible but would have to be a very _specialized _operation .... wrecks to graveyard/railhead, cut up, ship back to Germany .... to make it worthwhile. More effort than the reward, possibly.
Had they not been evicted from the Ukraine, steel scrap could have fed factories in the Ukraine proper. Some German industries had already begun manufacturing startup in the Ukraine when things started to slip.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... bunched up
> 
> View attachment 365266


Probably all wishing it were a Tiger..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... IMHO yes they did. But I haven't seen a such image for instance. However the Germans recovered many of their own damaged and destroyed tanks, aircraft etc.. so it might have happened to the soviet stuff too."
> 
> It's well documented how effectively the Germans kept their armor and AFVs repaired .... sometimes at night under fire .... using cutting torches and lights. It's also well documented how effectively the Germans re-purposed Soviet armour, more so the T-34 than the KV1, IIRC.
> 
> ...



As far as the steel scrap is concerned.. I don't think there would be any opportunity for sending it to any factory in the Ukraine at that time. Even if there were German manufacturers there. The Ukraine was almost a pure agricultural area. What is more soviets relocated most of their factories to the East beyond the German's range. However there are pics with Russian planes both damaged and destroyed on gondolas ready for transportaion West. So it's possible the same could have been happened to the soviet armour stuff.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Turkish Tank 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)

Rather an armoured car...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Rather an armoured car...


i know, you know, ... now to convince the press office :-}} 2nd pic

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sherman with his bubble head brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 11, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... are those Kreigsmarines ...? Sevastapol ..?


Yes, German Navy, in Narvik 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow! That thing 'sploded!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2017)

So many great pics


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

A most American picture i think


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

The niceties of rank ...








Collapsible Litter for Jungle Paths by Col. Bingham

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2017)

Finns scavenge bread from wrecked convoy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 12, 2017)

Two Avro's training accident mid-air collision. All 4 crew survived and the pilot of the top aircraft was able to make an emergency landing using the engines of the lower aircraft. 1940 Brocklesby mid-air collision - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)

A captured Hotchkiss H39 tank , May 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)

V-2 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)

The V-2 tail sections ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2017)

.... cruisin' on rubber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2017)

... what's this ....?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't know, but there are two more in the background!


----------



## v2 (Feb 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

Puttin' on The_ Ritz _.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... what's this ....?
> 
> View attachment 365482




This is the Austro–Daimler Motor–Karette ADMK "Mulus" ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

.... terrific. Those clever Teutons

ADMK Mulus – Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

I am currently reading "The Drive On Moscow" and so my imagination seeks images to fill out the narrative ....  Indulge me, please.

Rasputitsa ... Moscow district, November, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

Rasputitsa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

Rasputitsa .... celebrated in traditional




Russian art


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

... caught the beast


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

.... Soviet mobilization

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

Stalin's military parade, November 7, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

From Moscow straight to the front, December, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

Essex .. damages caused by the V-2 explosion ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

Moscow from bird's eye , 1941 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> From Moscow straight to the front, December, 1941
> 
> View attachment 365555




Yep... the same parade in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

Marching and marching ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Puttin' on The_ Ritz _.....
> 
> View attachment 365527


Marianne (Marion) Petzl (friend of Hitler, Eva, and the Hoffmanns) marries Fritz Schönmann, 7 August 1937, with the reception held afterwards in Munich (the photo above is sometimes identified as having been taken in the Berghof). Seated, left-right - Sofie Stork, Marianne and Fritz Schönmann, Gretl Braun. Standing - Heinrich Hoffmann, Hanni Morell, Erna Hoffmann, Eva Braun, Frau Diesbach, Dr. Morell, Herta Schneider, unknown, Dr. Helmut Scheiber, Hitler, unknown, Maria Almas-Dietrich. _(NA RG 242-EB, Album 10, No. 93C)_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Rasputitsa 2
> 
> View attachment 365548


That is the extremely rare 28 Nazi power coupe. As you can see in the photo it is primarily front wheel drive with smaller "pusher" nazi's in the rear.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)

Still marching ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Feb 13, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Marching and marching ...
> 
> View attachment 365571


Lewis Guns?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

The credit usually goes to the postman, but those milk men were tough buggers as well!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 13, 2017)

Awesome pics.


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

T-34s dirung the parade in Moscow before going to the front in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)

Japanese Pilots get Instructions on Carrier before Attack on Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)

You gotta love those engineers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)

8th Air Corps Members and Tuskegee Airmen, Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2017)

soviet POWs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

.... the Siberians arrive


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

Moscow 1941..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

Snipers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

A field bakery ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

... the moisin was greatly respected by the Germans .... scoped, many of their snipers chose to use it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2017)

Amazing shots

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

A field bakery 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2017)

That's the job for me...field baker.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

A Pz.Kpfw 35(t)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

.... nice lick


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

Lend-Lease Sherman ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

LaGG-3 landing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)

#4769 Notice the rifles ! SVT-40

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2017)

.... spiked...?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

I-16 type 5 and Hs-126.. 1941...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2017)

Some great shots gents.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)

KV-2 heavy tank , 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2017)

So cool !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2017)

Saint Chamond GPF 194mm Self-Propelled Gun

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2017)

Albatros DV, Souilly, Seine-et-Marne, France, 1918

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2017)

Cruiser MkIIA abandoned in Greece 1941 having lost its right track

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Feb 15, 2017)

Slightly OT. Photographs of the damages caused by German Naval bombardments of the east coast of England in WW1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)

German rocket fire .... or Katushkas ..?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)

London V-2 damages 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2017)

Impressive pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)

LaGG-3 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)

The BT family of tanks developed by the Soviets on Mr Christie's proprietary suspension ... used in Spain, Nomonhan, Manchuria and in Russia ... was a cavalry tank intended to operate without tracks on finished roads.

Was it an effective weapon ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)

In Spain ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)

A Su-2 , 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)

artifact of Nomonhan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)

.... advance at Nomonhan, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> The BT family of tanks developed by the Soviets on Mr Christie's proprietary suspension ... used in Spain, Nomonhan, Manchuria and in Russia ... was a cavalry tank intended to operate without tracks on finished roads.
> 
> Was it an effective weapon ...?
> 
> View attachment 365765



IMHO .. when the BT series of soviet tanks appeared these might have been considered the best one of the kind of tanks. However it should be kept in mind that not all roads were the finished ones at that time. Also most of military operations aren't/weren't carried out along the main finished roads but acctually at the field with forests, bushes, morrasses, etc... The quick moving along the higways for instance was undoubtedly the advantage but also the disadvantage because of the possiility of an air attacks on the armoured armades. See the air attacks of Polish AF on the German tank columns going along the main roads towards Łódź in the September 1939 that stopped the German's advance for a couple of days. The hight speed was provided by reducing of the armour thickness what made these tanks very vulnerable to the anti-tank gun fire if the kind of artilery was used for struggling. Again please see the effects of using the Bofors 37mm anti-armour gun wz.36 and wz.37 used by the Polish Army in 1939. The most of German Nazi tanks and armoured vehicles damaged or destroyed during the Polish Campaign was hit just by the stuff. According to that it can be stated that initially , it was the effective weapon especially at the time when there wasn't any stuff that could have been used against these tanks. But later rather wasn't.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

Excellent pics


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 365847



That had to have been one hell of a ride

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

I thought soviets could have use the Godzilla. The guy was always able to destroy in the way.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2017)

"...That had to have been one hell of a ride"

Tossed by artillery fire, maybe. There's a 2-drawer filing cabinet out in front .... perhaps the structure was being used as a local HQ.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2017)

what's the Prime Mover in 4809,  anyone ..?


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> what's the Prime Mover in 4809,  anyone ..?



Might belong to the Skoda family but the rear fenders don't look right

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2017)

Warsaw Uprising 1944, little girl at her brother's grave...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

Another insurgent grave during the Warsaw Uprising ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

So young........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

True... 

The Warsaw Uprising 1944 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2017)

British commando at Anzio with bren

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)

A Warsaw insurgent with a ZB wz.26 MG.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2017)

Impressive photos

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

Another Warsaw insurgent ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

Man, the ones with the kids just hit you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

A burial during the Warsaw Uprising ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

Uprising is Uprising but having a rest is needed too ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2017)

Partisan work ..... could have been accomplished noiselessly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

Warsaw Uprising German POWs ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

The Warsaw Uprising.. an insurgent armament factory ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 17, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

A damaged Hetzer ... the Warsaw Uprising ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

I have to hand to the Poles, they are a tough lot!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)

Wurfrahmen 40 on SdKfz 251 ...






Wurfrahmen 40 on SdKfz 251 firing on the insurgent lines during the Warsaw Uprising ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)

Party mother ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Wurfrahmen 40 on SdKfz 251 ...
> 
> View attachment 366008
> 
> ...



Crickey...I always thought that was just how they were transported to the front lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2017)

Cool pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)

.... the bakery

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2017)

I had that rocket launching half track as a Corgi when I was a kid and all 6 rockets fired. Loved it!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I had that rocket launching half track as a Corgi when I was a kid and all 6 rockets fired. Loved it!



95$ on eBay right now Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)

Stalingrad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)

Just started reading "Nomonhan, 1939", Stuart Goldman, which examines the conflict in the context of Stalin's Soviet geopolitical strategy. This is a topic of great interest to me .... the issue as portrayed in Punch, and battlefield artifacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2017)

That color picture above, are you telling that there is still tanks and shells just laying about there unmolested?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2017)

Japanese Type 91 Machine Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

Capt Vick .... yes and no .... you judge.
Goldman, whose book I'm reading has this to say:
Travel: Khalkhin Gol, Mongolia | HistoryNet


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

Japanese medic works on wounded Soviet


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

BT tank crew surrender


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

Confident Japanese troops ... elite ... beside Soviet armored car

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

"...I stand with awe on Fui Heights, the northern anchor of the Japanese line in the late-August climax of the battle, where a mixed battalion of 800 Japanese infantry held off a Soviet force of over 10,000 mechanized infantry and armor for three days before being driven from the heights, enabling Zhukov to encircle and annihilate the Japanese Sixth Army...." [Goldman]

****

On June 1, the burly 42-year-old Zhukov, then deputy commander of the Belorussian military district, received an urgent phone call to hurry to Moscow. With Stalin’s bloody purge of the Soviet officer corps a very fresh memory, such a summons was most unwelcome. But the rising cavalry and tank commander was not destined for a bullet in a secret police execution cellar. Instead, he was briefed on the recent fighting at Nomonhan. He was instructed to fly there immediately, assess the situation, and if he deemed it necessary, take command. “Please,” the deputy chief of the general staff urged him. “The moment you arrive, see what’s going on out there and report to us, without pulling any punches.”

On June 5, Zhukov arrived in Tamsag Bulak, the Soviet 57th Corps’ headquarters in Mongolia, about 100 miles west of Nomonhan. He quickly concluded that corps commander N. V. Feklenko and most of his staff were out of touch with the situation. Only one senior staff officer had visited the combat zone; Zhukov took that officer with him on a tour of the front. Zhukov reported to Moscow that the battle at Nomonhan did not appear to be a mere border clash, that the Japanese were likely to escalate their aggression soon, and that 57th Corps and its leadership would not be adequate to stop the aggression. Zhukov recommended a temporary holding action to safeguard the bridgehead east of the Khalkha River until major reinforcements could be brought up for a counteroffensive.

Feklenko was promptly relieved of his command and Zhukov named to replace him. Zhukov’s force was strengthened with powerful reinforcements—the 36th Mechanized Infantry Division; the 7th, 8th, and 9th Mechanized Infantry Brigades; the 11th Tank Brigade; a heavy artillery unit equipped with 150mm guns; the 8th Mongolian People’s Republic Cavalry Division; and a tactical air wing with more than 100 aircraft—and designated 1st Army Group. [Goldman]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

Japanese cavalry ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2017)

Fabulous pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2017)

family values ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

... bucolic

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2017)

ultra short landing strip...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2017)

A lot of rare pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

.... when you combine the efforts of the Party ... Germans after all, who were camera-crazy .... and the countless military personnel who sent pictures home ... it isn't surprising that the Eastern Front, in particular, was so well and so candidly photographed, IMO. And photos _immortalize_ ordinary, everyday people in a wonderful way. This thread, in its randomness and photographic precision has become a kind of walking tour, a ramble of the entire conflict-period 1933-1945 .... every picture offers a surprise.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Very true! And it illustrates a historical issue. Life magazine back in the 70's appealed to the public to contribute private photos from their collections to be cataloged and preserved. Photos are rather perishable. IIRC based on the response to that appeal they estimated that less than 2% of those holding "significant" photos from the 30's and 40's responded and that we were loosing on the order of a 1000 photos a week to age and poor storage. Most of this is from memory so I don't really recall but the point is a lot of photos are disappearing forever every day. And there is so much history in those collections. People tend to underestimate the importance of seemingly casual snapshots taken by soldiers and others just prior, during, and after the war years. I love collections like we have here!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

... a Lend-Lease prime mover tractor?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)

No, it isn't. It's a soviet S-65 Stalinec tractor. To be honest I consider scratch building of a 1/35 model of the vehicle.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

.... nasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sgt Ronald Pither (crew member of Liberator EW250L from 34 Sqn SAAF) with members Polish Home Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2017)

I recently feel that pictures look more sophisticated than before.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 20, 2017)

As I felt


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> I recently feel that pictures look more sophisticated than before.





Shinpachi said:


> As I felt



Humm.. you are right.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2017)

Burial of the crew from 31 Sqn SAAF at village Ostrowo (Poland)- August 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

"...I recently feel that pictures look more sophisticated than before."

We plan to issue special glasses ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)

Italians arrive in Stalino ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... a Lend-Lease prime mover tractor?



very reliable gun tractor, The germans used them a lot

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gneisenau and Graf Zeppelin (Gdynia) 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2017)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

Return to Nomonhan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2017)

the last Christmas before the War... My Grandpa with my Mother and her Sister...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2017)

Cool shots


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

.

Soviet Manchurian infantry .... fought well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2017)

German exhibition of captured military equipment on the Cracow's Main Square- July, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 366309



Is that a infra red gunsight on the copula?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't think so. I would say it's a tank soldier's head ( possible the commander ) wearing headphones. Also there is the cupola cover and a kind of mount for something IMHO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep, the 'bracket' on the left of the cupola is the mount for the AA mg, which, if needed, was removed from the hull position and mounted on the arm, which could elevate, and traverse around the ring mounted around the cupola periphery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

... the bulk of the Japanese tanks were infantry tanks with guns that were designed to fire high explosive rounds so they were useless against Soviet tanks and their high velocity rounds. The infantry took out Soviet tanks with gasoline bottles, grenades and satchel charges .... Soviet tanks were running on _gasoline_ engines .... Nomonhan changed that .... diesel afterwards, along with latches on the inside of hatch covers and re-designed engine compartment gratings. These changes were implemented between June 1938 and August 1938 .... very responsive industry.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

Zhukov manoevers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

Albert Speer checks out a T-34 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2017)

Judging by the gun it's an early model. Possible the 1940 one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

Tiger in Tunisia ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2017)

Tiger in Normandy ... facing Canadians ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dummy (rubber inflatable) C-47 Skytrain ETO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

.... this was Nomonhan ... 2 summers later ... only _one_ of the players had the chance to 'rehearse'  before, but even so, it was the Eastern and Mongolian troops that Zhukov was able to safely detach from the East and throw in at Moscow that saved the Soviet Union from losing Moscow.
Combined arms in action on steppe .....
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

Soviet occupation of Bessarabia-Bukovina June-July, 1940. Stalin was threatening Hitler's oil ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

Ethnic Germans flee to Romania ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2017)

For Jan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

.... spring, Rasputitsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2017)

Boston over Dieppe, 1942, that characteristically Canadian Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2017)

Operation Torch ... an army at dawn

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2017)

Man I so want one of those!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2017)

German Shermans .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 23, 2017)

Eh? What? Captured?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

... digging their own graves

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

Scale ..... what is the small vehicle, anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

@5010
.... it's the dandy on the left that troubles me ..... no hobnails on his boots ... nazi party apparachnik


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

Lager ....
From Old High German_legar_, from Proto-Germanic_*legrą_. Cognate with Danish_lejr_, Norwegian Bokmål_leir_, Gothic ‎(ligrs), English_lair_, Swedish_läger_ ‎(“place to sleep/camp”) and _lager_ ‎(“storage/stock”).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

I got your back, Greece, 1944, civil war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)

Impressive pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)

Children like playing military toys..no wonder being adults can play them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2017)

Muslim members of the Waffen-SS 13th division at prayer during their training in Germany, 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2017)

"Zo, where are you hiding, kleine panzer driver ?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Feb 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Scale ..... what is the small vehicle, anybody?
> View attachment 366606



It's a SdKfz 301 Borgward IV. It can be Ausf.A/B/C. In the pic it you posted it seems to be the Ausf.A vehicle.
For example... during the Warsaw Uprising it was also used as a booby-trap or a big Goliath.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2017)

I want one !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

The Peiper boys, December, 1939
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Peiper&oq=Peiper&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

Ukraine .... offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

Take a _mental_ picture of this ..... ethnic makeup of the Waffen SS ... the Party's armed fist.

*Albanian* 3,000 -21st SS Division
*Belgian: Flemish* 23,000 -5th SS Div., 27th SS Div.
*Belgium: Walloon* 15,000 -5th SS Div., 28th SS Div.
*British Commonwealth (English)* 50 -The British Freikorps
*Bulgaria *1,000 in the Bulgarisches Reg.
*Croatia* (includes Bosnian Muslims) 30,000 7th SS Div., 13th SS Hanshar Div.23rd SS Div.
*Denmark* 10,000 in Freikorps Danemark, 11th SS Div.
*India*3,500 in the Volunteer Legion
*Estonia* 20,000 in the 20th SS Div.
*Finland* 1,000 in a Volunteer Battalion.
*Hungarians* 15,000 in the 25th SS Div., 26th SS Div. 33rd SS Div.
*Latvia* 39,000 in the 15th SS Div., 19th SS Div.
*Netherlands* 50,000 in the 23rd SS Div., 34th SS Div.
*Norway* 6,000 in the 5th SS Div., 6th SS Div.11th SS Div., .
*France* 8,000 33rd SS Div.
*Italy* 20,000
*Poland/Ukraine* 25,000 14th SS Div.
*Russian (Belorussia)* 12,000 29th SS Div., 30th SS Div.
*Russian (Cossack)* 40,000 XV SS Kosaken-Kavallerie-Korps
*Russian (Turkic)* 8,000 Ostürkische SS, Tatarishe SS
*Rumania* 3,000 Waffen-Grenadierregiment der SS (rumänisches 1)
*Serbia* 15,000 Volunteer Corps
*Spain* 1,000 Spanische-Freiwilligen-Kompanie der SS 101
*Sweden, Switzerland & Luxemburg* 3,000 5th SS Div., 11th SS Div

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool posts


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

Hitler and Staff visit Canadian WW1 memorial at Vimy Ridge, 1940 ...




... and in better times

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

.... death wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

.... a moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2017)

You could still have one of these, I reckon, 
Most widely built 'armored' tracked vehicle of all time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 25, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 366725


Hmmm, a few liberated submachine guns?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

I think it lost its driver on the previous bounce?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 26, 2017)

I fact checked this as well as I could. While no "official" record of the deed exists, a great deal of other evidence supports the claim. He himself never claimed the kill it was the Japanese that found the dead pilot with a bullet hole in his head. The image itself is not Owen just one someone picked to illustrate how.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesome shots !


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Hitler Youth, Normandy ..
.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Clearing Out Snipers in Falaise. Men of Les Fusiliers Mont-Royal follow a tank of the 27th Armoured Regiment (the Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment) through the town on 17 August.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

Tiger II


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

.... down time


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)

And on a lighter note ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

... meanwhile, back East

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Styer and Storch .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

Post #5059 "All right ye little blighter, come out of there !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Classical architecture ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

A battery of the 122mm M-30 guns, 1944


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Operation Totalize ... Canadians jumping off for Falaise in Kangaroos ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

On to Falaise ... Operation Totalize


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

British Firefly with composite armour ....


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Meanwhile in the east .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Informative


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Missing Russia ........ _not_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

... same targets


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Taking prisoners at St Lambert, blocking Falaise, Maj. Currie wins the VC for his hold of St. Lambert [Currie, pistol in hand, left-of-frame talking to civilian]

".. Over the next two days, outnumbered and isolated Canadians waged war against a desperate enemy. It was David Currie, the thirty-two year old commander of the South Alberta Regiment, who made the difference. With all his officers either killed or wounded, Currie popped up all along the Canadian line, shouting encouragement to his thinning ranks and directing the fire of his few remaining guns. He even single-handedly knocked out one of the giant German Tiger tanks. "We knew at one stage that it was going to be a fight to the finish", one of Currie's men later recalled, "but he was so cool about it, it was impossible for us to get excited."

When it was all over, Currie and his tiny band of soldiers had destroyed seven enemy tanks, 12 of the fearsome 88's, 40 vehicles, and had killed, wounded, or captured almost 2,000 Germans.For his "courage and complete disregard for personal safety ...his conspicuous bravery and extreme devotion to duty", Major David Currie was awarded the Victoria Cross, the highest military decoration in the British Commonwealth..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Typhoons and artillery do their work on an escaping German army at Falaise ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2017)

Lloyd George warned Chamberlain "Don't commit the eastern Europe."
This is what a German historian Rudolf van Weert told Japanese in 1940.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)

Ike surveys the destruction ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2017)

Falaise?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2017)

"...Falaise?"

Falaise Gap or Pocket .... Google is your friend, Cap 

The Polish Army was very instrumental in the operation as well as the Canadians and the supporting British armour.

Falaise Pocket - Wikipedia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2017)

Polish armour ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2017)

close quarters ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Falaise?


Yep Falaise Pocket!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)

Canadian soldiers , 1944 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

No doubt discussing where they can acquire enough ice to build a hockey rink!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2017)

You beat me to it!

I was going to paraphrase the Monty Python skit about the Vicker: "Anyone can tell he's not a proper Canadian, he isn't holding a hockey stick!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 28, 2017)

But the one on the left is probably working out how to use his rifle as one! There's even a hockey puck in the lower right corner of the image - needs some cleaning and perhaps some slight modification, but it's a puck (I'm sure of it!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

I do believe you are correct, looks like a puck to me!

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)

The Canadian MP in action...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Everyone knows that Canadiens are too nice to be MP's. Thats the Canadian welcome wagon stuffing prisoners pockets with treats and smokes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2017)

.... Goggle Bowmanville , Ontario , POW riot WW2 .... the Germans wanted to fight, their guards put down their guns and picked up clubs ... the Germans also had clubs and iron bed frame ... and the 2 sides fought it out. Afterwards some POWs said to the Guards "Good fight, ya?"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)

Whoever did the winter camo job on this Mk IV must have been a fan of Norwegian painter Edward Munch

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep.. it looks like.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)

Viking SS conferring, Poland 1944....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)

France .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)

St. Gervais, France 1944...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Viking SS conferring, Poland 1944....
> 
> View attachment 367183



The 2 characters on the right look like Liam Neeson and Gordon Jackson. I'm clearly spending too much time looking at these pics!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2017)

You know, I also thought those guys looked like the actors.
The conversation went "Nein, you are going der wrong way. Der 'Oscars' are down der strasse there."
"Ach, b*gger !" (in Irish and Scots).
And after turning around, in the following post :-
"Ach, grosse b*gger. Now in der verdammt traffic jam we are being stuck, und der red carpet is covered mit der [email protected] from der tank tracks. I knew I should have stayed Upstairs und Downstairs !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)

"....I'm clearly spending too much time looking at these pics!"

The wealth of detail in each is worth the time looking .... unlike _film_ frames which are a sequence (24/second) .... these still pictures are an observer's POV at a precise moment ... composed to tell a story ... set a scene ... and there were no motor drives.

I admit it's become a bit of an obsession for me ... but not a time waster

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

I thought they only put zimmerit armor on tanks! Did not know they put it on sailors as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)

Zimm Suits

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2017)

Recently, I'm more familiar with the European situation at that time.
Thanks !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2017)

Got to agree, there are some really excellent photos coming up here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice! Love the photos and the education that goes with!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2017)

it's all good..!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2017)

Excellent pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2017)

Love them war pups!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2017)

....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 2, 2017)

" Line up of some of women welders including the women's welding champion of Ingalls

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)

liberation .... better days


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2017)

.... hunting bag


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2017)

"Und zat von es Bugs,...und zat von es das Easter bunny,...und zat von is Yessica,..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Not Jessica!!!!!! You, you, you... CAD!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2017)

Axis prisoners, Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2017)

Some of those guys look like they didn't try hard enough.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2017)

Superb !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Some of those guys look like they didn't try hard enough.



I like the look of the guy just right of center; possibly wondering if he turned the oven off when he left that morning

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)

.... weathering

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)

Hunters... Leningrad area 1941 ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 4, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 367441


Teach that sod to restrict us to base, let some more fluid out here and see how well he does on landing I tell ya!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)

where are we?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

EDIT: Lend lease to Russia but I think Wojteks photo shows before they were transferred or at the moment of transfer judging by the chaps on the right

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)

Nach Ost ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

I've seen "Hurricane" marked on the side of a tank before but I think it was a different photo and setting


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

A few days after D-Day, loading onto an LST..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

At the 1:30 mark is our tank


_View: https://youtu.be/gOSaxm_phSM_
​
M4 Sherman "Hurricane" (Nº3033967), 'H' Company, 66th Armored Regiment, 2nd U.S. Armored Division, having a Continental R-975-C4 engine change at a repair depot near the front lines, Le Teilleul, Normandy.
16th August 1944.

During 'Operation Cobra', a Ward LaFrance / Kenworth Heavy Wrecker M1 / M1A1 pulls the radial engine from a 2nd Armored Division M4 Sherman tank.

(During the preparation for "Cobra" in late July '44 prominent markings disappeared with the introduction of black or red brown as a second camouflage color after the earlier overpainting of the big white stars. Interesting is the fact that the nicknames on the tanks weren't overpainted, e.g.: Hurricane, because they often began with the coy. letter.)
​

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome pics


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2017)

You have a scary memory my friends!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> You have a scary memory my friends!



The sad thing is my memory was rememoring a picture in the Pacific in a more palm treey, sandy environment and I came up with the above instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)

Whatever the guy was doing there it's a sacrilage or perversion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey when your short of lube for hinges you use what you have.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2017)

Tirpitz ... Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 5, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 367732


Need to put a copy of that in Jan's 13's thread!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2017)

Ghurkas ... Tunisia, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)

The Hero of the Soviet Union, Alexey Maresyev , the 65 GIAP, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2017)

Lucky...

World War II in Pictures: Planes that Barely Survived

F/O Philip J "Jack" Frost of No 46 Squadron RAF sits in the cockpit of Hurricane Mk I PO-N in a wooden shelter at Bardufoss on 2 June 1940. The aircraft was landed by P/O John F Drummond at 15.40hrs, after the armoured windscreen had been smashed by return fire from a Ju 87 Stuka over Narvik. After firing several short bursts, the 20-year-old pilot watched the dive bomber force-land and burst into flames. He was awarded a DFC on 26 July 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice one.
This year, the 46 Squadron Association hold their 100th Annual Reunion Dinner, the _only _RAF Squadron to hold an annual reunion, every year without fail, since being formed in 1917.
Gp. Cpt Dougie Barr, the Association's Secretary, has informed me that the oldest surviving member, a Stirling pilot, will be in attendance this year, and I have the privilege of providing five models of Squadron aircraft, to be center-pieces on the dinner tables, one of which is a Stirling Mk.V.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2017)

That is awesome Terry. Can I assume you will also be in attendance?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Unfortunately, Karl and I will be at Oostwold, Holland, on the same day, meeting up with Marcel at the airshow there.


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2017)

"Ya put yer left leg in ...."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)

Channel Dash ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)

Surrender .... Austria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)

Made it home, one more time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)

British 7.2 howitzer on a US Long Tom carriage, Sicily

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)

'Mahoots' bathing their elephant ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2017)

Normandy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)

... getting the system up and running ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)

Normandy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)

Marine cemetery. Iwo Jima ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)

... taking breakfast, Iwo Jima

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)

Beach head, Iwo .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 7, 2017)

here is a pic I found of some heinkel_he_111 during an attack on britian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2017)

"I'm singing in the rain ..... "

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2017)

Poland Warschau ghetto:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

Currently reading "Shanghai 1937, Stalingrad on the Yangtze"(Peter Harmsen). Illuminating ... without precedent:
_"... Taking place in a matter of months, from August to November, the Japanese military’s victory in Shanghai had paved the way for the invasion of the capital Nanjing. The Battle of Shanghai was also the first instance of urban warfare, five years before Stalingrad, ensnaring a million Japanese and Chinese soldiers who thundered through a dense cosmopolitan city, leaving a trail of blood and rubble. Meanwhile, a largely untouched foreign community, cocooned in the safety of the concessions, watched the city collapse. Edgar Snow in 1941 contextualized it perfectly, “It was as though Verdun had happened on the Seine, in full view of a Right Bank Paris that was neutral; as though a Gettysburg was fought in Harlem, while the rest of Manhattan remained a non-belligerent observer.”




_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

red swastika (red cross) nurses ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

Curtis Hawk III's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

... and Boeings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2017)

Very historical

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Curtis Hawk III's
> View attachment 367987



Interesting pic of CNAF Curtiss Hawk IIIs. Can you share where you found it? The nearest aircraft is interesting because it appears to have a different colour under the cowling and forward fuselage from the standard dark green applied to CNAF fighters (and as shown on the other airframes in the image). Also, the forward area of the pilot's headrest seems to be a different colour. I'm interested in learning more...if there's more to be learned.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

I googled Chinese AF Curtis Hawk III's, 1937 and searched images


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Interesting pic of CNAF Curtiss Hawk IIIs. Can you share where you found it? The nearest aircraft is interesting because it appears to have a different colour under the cowling and forward fuselage from the standard dark green applied to CNAF fighters (and as shown on the other airframes in the image). Also, the forward area of the pilot's headrest seems to be a different colour. I'm interested in learning more...if there's more to be learned.


I found that picture here: China (Nationalists): Curtiss Hawk III the caption did point out the color differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2017)

Oooh...thanks fellas. Mike, I have to admire your Google-fu!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2017)

German night vision device mounted on a MG-42 on a Halftrack

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

Japanese advance ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess that's one way to "repel all boarders". Still, if you're relying on a rifle to defend a ship of that size, I suspect you need remedial maritime warfare training (aka "how to fight like a fish-head when NOT in port" training).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

Kaga operates against China, 1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

night scope for the driver, too


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> I guess that's one way to "repel all boarders".


Could he be guarding prisoners getting their exercise ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2017)

The German in the battle .....
Alexander von Falkenhausen - Wikipedia

"... In 1930, Falkenhausen retired from the service and in 1934 went to China to serve as Chiang Kai-shek's military advisor, as part of the Sino-German cooperation to reform the Chinese army. In 1937 Nazi Germany allied with the Empire of Japan, which with the Republic of China was fighting theSecond Sino-Japanese War. As a goodwill gesture to Japan, Germany recognized the Japanese puppet state of Manchukuo, withdrew German support from China and forced Falkenhausen to resign by threatening to have his family in Germany punished for disloyalty. After a goodbye dinner party with Chiang Kai-shek's family, Falkenhausen promised that he would never reveal any of battle plans he had devised to the Japanese. According to some sources (especially from Communist Chinese ones in the late 1930s), Falkenhausen kept in contact with Chiang Kai-shek and occasionally sent European luxury items and food to him, the Chiang household and his officers. On his 72nd birthday in 1950, Falkenhausen received a 12,000 U.S. dollar[_citation needed_] cheque from Chiang Kai-shek as his birthday gift and a personal note declaring him a "Friend of China".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2017)

"Donner und blitzen ! Where in der name of Grunhilde are der boys - und where am I ?!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 9, 2017)

775 confirmed kills in one picture, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

They look so innocent! Probably not a good idea to be late to dinner if you marry one of them... just saying.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2017)

"Mein Gott! If I hear Marlene Deitrich just one more time ..... !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

Oooohhh Zat's a big one you have there!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2017)

"What do you mean, 'they can't deliver the pizza until ten o' clock' ? Here, give me that 'phone ...."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

Ground loop?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)

Another one of the same kite ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)

Ever essential Panji horses ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2017)

Awesome pics


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)

And the next shot of the same Mosquito ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2017)

The one and only Mosquito supplied to Russia for trial. I can't remember all the details without checking my refs, but I think it was damaged in a heavy landing, by a Russian pilot, possibly on its second flight - they weren't sent any more !!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2017)

"Ach, I am being sick of having to make the pushing of this crappy tank !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)

Fight in the bush .....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)

Calling the play in the bush ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2017)

"Hey, Ivan. Do you think that's rabbit stew in that German's mess tin ?"
"Which German Gregor ?"
"The one with the pipe, bending over his fire."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)

... on the point

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)

German POWs Stalingrad 1943 ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2017)

Cujo...

Turns out it's plastic. Had me fooled for a second...or two.

After an air-raid on16th October 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

I was about to say that's a huge bulldog!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2017)

In a similar vein - but not from WW2 - although there is a connection.
Churchill's stuffed lion - "Rota".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

... re-supply

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

Currently reading "Finland's War of Choice", Henrik Lunde, so a little trip trip to the Murmansk Front and Lapland is in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)

The Danish ship Peder Skram 1943 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2017)

party...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 11, 2017)

Look at all those easter eggs!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2017)

.... The Hatchery of Democracy


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 12, 2017)

Your going to put that stick where?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2017)

"He, he. Just wait until that mouse pops out again !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

Vidkun Quisling, Himmler and colleagues, Norway, 1941


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

6th SS Nord (Mountain) Norway .... mousing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

Finns move to cut, unsuccessfully, the Murmansk railroad, November, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

Soviet penal labor building railroad, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

Feeding Soviet troops via the Murmansk railroad, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)

German General Dietl, Murmansk Front, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2017)

Soviet partisans , 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

... night moves

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Finnish troops near the end, 1944, VT Line ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

.... earlier days, Lake Lagoda

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2017)

Great pics! I wonder what would have happened to the boat when the cannon was fired.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)

I suppose these guys would be moved to the Helsinki.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Finnish Stugs, 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

..... organic armor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Marshall Mannerheim and Hitler ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Estonian volunteers ....


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

The VT Line .... took the full brunt of the most concentrated bombardment mounted by the Red Army to that date, June, 1944 .... shock and awe v.1


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

The Red Army wanted pay back



....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

... long range jager


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Finnish flags at half-mast after news of the terms of the 1944 Moscow Alliance ....

Continuation War - Wikipedia


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2017)

Interesting shot.
Maybe second-line troops ? The uniforms, and at least two of the inter-war/ WW1 period helmets, along with what appear to be at least one Mauser 98, rather than Kar98K (see soldier at far left), seem to suggest so.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2017)

Finns with panzerfaustes ... 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2017)

"Dear Mum, I've found a new hole in life ...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)

Greece 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 15, 2017)

Re Post #5452, a pretty messed-up Ju-52 and Fallschirmjager helmet worn by the guy in the sidecar...I'm guessing this is Crete in May 1941?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep, it's Crete.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

somewhere in Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2017)

German service park...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2017)

17.09.1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 16, 2017)

It has been more zen 4 hours, can you drive faster to ze Doctor please!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)

OK ... but don't give up your day job, Rob ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)

This picture tells us so much ... note the relative similarity of the Soviet and German line servicemen ... I assume that the uniform to the Soviet officer's right is a 'politico' .. there to observe and hear everything that transpires ... can anyone provide further interpretation, please  Obviously near Brest-Litovsk, yes? Love the body language.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 16, 2017)

v2 said:


> German service park...
> View attachment 368681



I thought the tanks were parked in Liverpool and the scousers had nicked a couple of the wheels. Clearly they were surprised by the local bobby otherwise both tanks would be entirely up on bricks.

I'll get me coat...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)

Volunteer Finnish nurse, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)

... on the way home from Dunkirk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2017)

.... 1940 France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 16, 2017)

That almost looks like he's got an AK in his hands


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2017)

MP40, with his left hand in front of the magazine housing, and the sling showing above the barrel. Aircraft is a Hamilcar glider.


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2017)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks Terry. Didn't realize the glider was that large


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep, the Hamilcar was a fair size, at 68 feet long, and a wingspan of 110 feet. It was designed to carry the Locust and Tetrarch light tanks, as well as vehicles and the 17 pdr AT gun.
Used during the Normandy landings, and at Arnhem, and the Rhine crossing. The one in the pic is almost certainly in Normandy, judging by the full 'invasion' stripes.
Pic below shows a Locust light tank being unloaded from a Hamilcar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 16, 2017)

Yup I realize AK was not around yet


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)

... Tiger at Narva. Holding.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)

Wizards at work ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2017)

#5465 - Its so easy to look bad a** while standing on a Tiger Royal.

Awesome pics gents!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)

Marshall Petain and Hitler shake hands .... 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)

French volunteers, Russia, November, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 17, 2017)

Very educational pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2017)

Now there's a cure for constipation!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)

... or a cause.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2017)

Never knew this. From The Right Place at the Right Time > Vintage Wings of Canada







*File this under “You Learn Something New Every Day.” Some carriers, like the Essex Class carrier USS Yorktown (above) could land aircraft from the bow while steaming in reverse. Who knew? It makes some degree of sense however, if the aft flight deck is on fire from a bomb or crash and aircraft need to get down. Essex Class carriers could steam 20 knots in reverse and had arrestor wires on the forward flight deck. Here, a Grumman Avenger lands on over the bow, while Yorktownsteams in reverse in the summer of 1943 in the protected confines Gulf of Paria (between Venezuela and Trinidad and Tobago) during her shakedown cruise. A rarely practised procedure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2017)

From a 1944 publication....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2017)

.... hard pounding

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2017)

.... suicide before surrender

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2017)

What a sad awesome shot. Hoping it's empty

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

Cromwell meet Tiger ....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2017)

It's a PzKfw IV being towed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

Watching the French TV series (2009) "A French Village" has whetted my interest in the Vichy era. There is much to contemplate today in the perspective of 21st Century developments.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9XNzcqA42s_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

Reims, 1940 .... doomed


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

Breakout from the Ardennes, Sedan, 1940


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

The miracle on the beach ....


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

Soviet prisoners, Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2017)

... advancing, Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2017)

For the most part, those fellas look completely knackered. Certainly an evocative photo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2017)

Moscow suburbs, Dec. 1941 ..... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

Dieppe ..... Canadians

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)

A part of the Cherbourg harbour 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2017)

Great pic of the Battle. Note the terror-inducing 303 muzzle protruding from the starboard wing leading edge. That'll put the willies up the enemy!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2017)

The enemy were probably more afraid of the darned thing falling out of the sky and crashing on them !

A 'Battle' experience by the late Ted Sismore, later of Mosquito fame, was rather 'hairy'. Being flown by a Polish pilot, Ted's Battle went into the bombing tun, which meant Ted had to go down into the lower fuselage to 'sight' the bombs. He had to do this without wearing his chest-pack parachute.
As he clambered back up into the rear cockpit, the pilot, taking evasive action (can't remember if it was from flak or a fighter), rolled the aircraft into a steep turn, which flung Ted out of the cockpit. He managed to hang on to the cockpit sill, and landed back inside when the aircraft rolled level; !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

1937 ... lookin' good

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

1940 ... Italian POW's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

1941 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice shots...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

Women's Land Army ..... Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2017)

let's do lunch ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)

I prefer reading of a newspaper...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

North Africa, 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

.... what am I seeing here? Removing remains of crew?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)

HMS Adventure 1943 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2017)

I think it's just "normal" crew personal effects and associated accoutrements. Note the spare track links and loaves of bread.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

1939 ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)

USS Northampton (CA-26) 1941


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hmm...interesting paintwork on the bow of the USS Northampton. Presumably an attempt to deceive a submarine captain into thinking the vessel was moving at a high rate of knots and hence apply more offset than was required, resulting in a torpedo miss.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

I was wondering about that, it was obviously not a real bow wave, but I just thought it was an artifact or possibly wear, did not occur to me that it was intentional.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmm...interesting paintwork on the bow of the USS Northampton. Presumably an attempt to deceive a submarine captain into thinking the vessel was moving at a high rate of knots and hence apply more offset than was required, resulting in a torpedo miss.



Yep it was done for the purpose. Here two shots of the Polish destroyer ORP Błyskawica with the same. Please note that the same was done at the stern as well.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

1941 .....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

1942 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)

BT-7 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

1942 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

Soviet Ambassador to the UK, Maisky, thanking British workers for a tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2017)

Great pics, Gents

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2017)

bad luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)

Norway, .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2017)

_...



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2017)

For your eyes only...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2017)

Canadian 405 Squadron Pathfinder Halifax pilot after a mission:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 369239



Blenheim Mk.IVs of No.21 Sqn attacking a enemy merchant ship off the Frisian Islands, 16th June, 1941. The attacks were carried out at a height of 50 ft. The aircraft pictured here struck the mast of the ship it was attacking and cartwheeled into the sea.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Blenheim Mk.IVs of No.21 Sqn attacking a enemy merchant ship off the Frisian Islands, 16th June, 1941. The attacks were carried out at a height of 50 ft. The aircraft pictured here struck the mast of the ship it was attacking and cartwheeled into the sea.



Yep. The stricken aircraft is actually pointing at the camera though it's cartwheeling away from it. A truly violent scene. Pilot Sergeant E. Lever and his two crew, Sgt. I Overheu and Sgt. J. Phelps perished.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2017)

Definitely one of those wartime photos that just makes you shake your head in admiration for the courage of the crews...and extreme gratitude that we didn't have to do it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 23, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2017)

Enjoy it while it lasts boys

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)

... class of '41


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

Splendid


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Interesting, notice how the wheel hubs are NOT painted like we often paint them?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2017)

*Some airmen are lucky to survive a certain brush with death, such as the crew of this 614 Squadron RAF Handley Page Halifax which survived a direct hit from an anti-aircraft rocket. Shrapnel from the exploding missile tore hundreds of holes in the fuselage, yet the crew managed to nurse the crippled bomber back to their base at Celone, Italy (part of the more famous Foggia Airfield complex). It’s a frightening image of the shredding effect of anti-aircraft detonations. The aircraft was written off. *Photo: Imperial War Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 24, 2017)

A British cruiser firing its 4 inch twin AA guns. See how far the empty shell cases have been fired by the automatic ejectors and the trails of smoke from the hot case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

That guy! There is always one!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)

.... reminds me of this famous shot


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)

Czech-built Panzer 38(t), Soviet Union, June 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 25, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)

Soviet snipers ,1943 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like the gun is stuck in recoil on that King Tiger.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

Then he said "Your a woman, piffle." So I shot him in the nuts and said now you are too!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

Percussive Maintenance.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 26, 2017)

Stalingrad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)

Horch 901 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)

... is that a downed Owl ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)

.... I appreciate the sled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)

... a brilliant weapon at very close range. At that range it opened a larger wound -with ghastly internal spalling than the Panzerschreck and anti-tank guns - albeit _they_ all provided some stand-off.





I never appreciated _just_ how good they were until I read The Chosen War  (Finland 1941 - 44). Stalin launched a massive strike against the Mannheim Line in June '44 and it was utterly shattered as a 'line' but the Finns received bountiful and prompt receipt of Panzerfausts - delivered by E-boats across the Baltic - and being the great fighters they are, with the panzerfausts, in close, they stopped the Soviet advance - for weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... is that a downed Owl ..?


Ju 52 Transport from what I could find.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)

Health & Safety Committee ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 27, 2017)

Great - and unusual - pic of a Shagbat.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice find guys

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)

Zhytomyr, Ukraine, December, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)

Brandenburger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 29, 2017)

Most definitely not "On the Deck" material. But what a shot! Bet he needed a change of clothes after that one if he survived.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2017)

...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2017)

"Zo, when we see der large model Liberator mit der wire thingies all around, we take der Hasegawa '109, und do der diving, zo !"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 29, 2017)

Surely RoG rather than Hasegawa?

Ok...I'll get me coat!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2017)

"Nein, mit der plastic shortages, we haf the importing from der axis friends, nicht warr ?"


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 29, 2017)

You're clearly not blond enough, my German friend!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)

Tunisia ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome pics


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2017)

Soviet partisans 1943 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2017)

Ah, 21st Pz Stunt Driver Kompanie 502 !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2017)

Great pics

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2017)

Bataan horror, 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)

Panzer II, 1938/1939 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

Period photo montage ?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like. But I'm not sure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)

.... teamwork

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2017)

Post #5780. I see upper-management and employees

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm fairly certain it is a montage - the lighting in the upper half is very different, and the fields suddenly merge with the town or city, no smaller roads or buildings dotted around. The cloud line covers the 'join' of the two images, and note that the river suddenly ends !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't think the clouds are clouds.. this is the battle fumes... also the river is a channel. The Russian source says Il-2 over Berlin. But I'm going to agree it is a collage of two different pics.

Here is a couple of shots of the same Il-2. You may notice the censorship's work.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, I thought the markings on the fuselage had been added - to stark, and not conforming to the curves.
Presumably a war time, or immediate post war propaganda shot for the Soviet newspapers.


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Yes, I thought the markings on the fuselage had been added - to stark, and not conforming to the curves.
> Presumably a war time, or immediate post war propaganda shot for the Soviet newspapers.



Yep ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 2, 2017)

The Lady be Good. 
Just think, that landing was with no pilot aboard.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2017)

Is that Liberator "Lady Be Good", found in the desert in the 1960's ?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)

stumbled across an interesting photo site "German occupied Don region '42-43". A Hungarian army photographer attached .... and interested in the sociology of occupation. In colour.

Photos from the Don River in USSR Occupied by Nazi in 1942 | English Russia | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)

Assembling Bren Guns at the Inglis washing machine plant, Toronto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)

.... grab a bite when you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2017)

Type 2 Ka Mi Amphibious Tank at Ormoc, Leyte '45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)

.... strictly fieldcraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome pics again

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)

..... panzerschreck grenadier, re-supply

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)

... serious men, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)

.... somewhere else

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)

What a dreamer...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)

... field modified T-34


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2017)

Bucker Bestmann with Panzerfausts. Desparation....

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Bücker Bü 181 Bestmann "Panzerjagdstaffeln" in 1/48 (Special Hobby 48189)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2017)

Beauty.....desperate acts


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2017)

v2 said:


> View attachment 370556
> ...



What the....?????

Never seen THAT vehicle before! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)

This is a Sd.Kfz.254, also known as a Saurer RR-7.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 4, 2017)

Do those road wheels raise up to disengage or do they have to take them off to use the track drive?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)

Yep.. these wheel were raising up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hmmm...something of an evolutionary dead-end, methinks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 370571



OUCH! Adding a "Like" for that photo somehow seems wrong. Is that an Avenger (actually looks like Brit markings so perhaps a Tarpon!) going over the side?


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2017)

German Cossack troops ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Too long without women, Franz paid the price...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)

Soviet (Polish) Sherman on the offensive ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Soviet (Polish) Sherman on the offensive ....
> 
> View attachment 370816



As memo serves Polish units at the Eastern Front did use Shermans. What is more the Polish tanks were marked with The White Eagle emblem on turrets but not with the Polish square that may suggest the image. The enlarged pic shows that therr was the soviet unit marking on the turret rather.






The same marking can be seen in the picture...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2017)

Prestwick, Scotland.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)

The another shot of the soviet Sherman...of the 2nd Armoured Army of the 1st Belarus Front in Berlin 1945. The same marking can be seen too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)

Finland 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2017)

Hefty undercarriage on that '109 !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2017)

So comrades, we now have to lose a lot of weight, due to these new ICM supplied fighters !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 7, 2017)

Arado Ar 240 at Warsaw 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)

... snow isn't _too_ disturbed so there weren't rehearsals .. it would seem. But certainly staged


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 9, 2017)

the final cut...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)

HMCS Calgary 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2017)

What was that used for? Other than in general to furrow the land.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)

... quickly lay out trench plans and ease digging I presume

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## v2 (Apr 9, 2017)

The funeral of crew from 31 squadron SAAF (Poland, August 1944)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2017)

No longer boys, not yet men...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2017)

on Stalin's service...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2017)

Cool

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2017)

.... and from the same shop that brought you the Spitfire 

Supermarine Stranraer - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2017)

What kind of music did this guy listen to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 11, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 371274



I want this for my commute vehicle! No more delay on the freeway!


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Apr 11, 2017)

v2 said:


> What kind of music did this guy listen to?
> View attachment 371261



Wayne Newton.... Danke Schoen of course!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)

The HMS Eskimo 1941 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## soulezoo (Apr 11, 2017)

Great stuff guys.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice...clearly others were not going to wait any longer to use the little boys room..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

Some good ones!


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2017)

Target for tonight...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2017)

The Hurricane Wojtek posted waaaaaaaaaaay back in Post 5960 belonged to the Royal Navy, 806 NAS/RN




​According to Osprey "Royal Navy Aces of WW 2", the white markings ahead of the fuselage roundel were "OL". It was shot down near Martuba 25 January 1942


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> The Hurricane Wojtek posted waaaaaaaaaaay back in Post 5960 belonged to the Royal Navy, 806 NAS/RN
> 
> According to Osprey "Royal Navy Aces of WW 2", the white markings ahead of the fuselage roundel were "OL". It was shot down near Martuba 25 January 1942




Yep... Hawker Hurricane MkI Trop "Kiwi" OL-B, Z4932, RNFS, Sub Lt M F Fell, Eygpt 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2017)

Cool


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2017)

And another shots of thje Hurricane named "KIWI" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2017)

While we are on the subject of Hurricane, from Vintage Wings of Canada:
*
Over 1,400 Hurricane Mk XIIs were built by Canadian Car and Foundry in Port Arthur during the war, many of which served with RCAF fighter squadrons of the Home War Establishment on both coasts (Western Air Command and Eastern Air Command) and No. 1 Operational Training Unit at Bagotville, Québec. As you might imagine, Canadian fighter operations involved brutally cold winters, icy runways and drifting snow. Here, Hurricane 5501 of 128 Squadron has come to grief in a snowbank at RCAF Station Torbay, Newfoundland (not part of Canada at the time) in January of 1943. The pilot, Pilot Officer W.O. Young, lost control in a strong crosswind and ground-looped into the snowbank. A typically Canadian trick, small fir trees have been cut and stuck in the snowbanks to indicate the edges of runways, and entrances to taxiways, often hard to distinguish in poor light conditions. *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 371442



Looks like the lanyard stopped the funnel from going right through the photo



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 371443



What's between the fins? Little bomblets


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2017)

Whistles actually

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2017)

Much obliged


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)

.... give it a try

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 371557



Factory fresh? Any ideas about the small "87" on the right aircraft?


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy Easter!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Factory fresh? Any ideas about the small "87" on the right aircraft?



Here's what I find from this site...World War Photos |
*Messerschmitt Bf 109 F crash Wiener Neustadter Flugzeugwerke (Wiener Neustadt aircraft works)*

and I'm thinking the "87" is for fuel.....I need captions here people 


*not sure what all the bold is about, it started with copy/paste and now the freakin' stuff won't go away*


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2017)

That was my first thought too Geo. maybe the usual triangle got painted over.

How to make baby airplanes:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2017)

Why in my day we thought nothing of two airplanes having a go at each other, it was war time after all!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2017)

Wish they'd get a hangar.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2017)

And it came to pass, after this unmatched union, that nine months did goest by, and verily, the Botha was born unto this world.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 16, 2017)

Cool pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2017)

HMS Hood, Scapa Flow ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2017)

307 Polish Night Fighter Squadron...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 17, 2017)

Amazing shots.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2017)

Not much difference......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 18, 2017)

...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2017)

Good old Blue 12 of JG 6..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep..


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 19, 2017)

Now that's what I call a "pull through". Remember having to do this to clean my rifle (303 was my first, then SLR and finally L85A1) after practice on the range...fun to see the same principle being used on a somewhat bigger rifle!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2017)

Flying Officer Hartland de Montarville Molson and his Hurricane Mk.I ...




​.....of the Molson beer empire and future owner of the Montreal Canadiens.
​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 19, 2017)

Love the Hurricane pic. Serial looks to be P3757 and the codes 'YO-G'...he asked questioningly?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Apr 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2017)

I think the correct term for that Stirling photo is "atmospheric". Great pic. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2017)

Avia B-534 (Slovak Air Force) on eastern front...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 21, 2017)

That is an incredible photo, v2. Any details on where/when it was taken?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Glider (Apr 21, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 371868


This isn't going to end well


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2017)

It's the Royal Navy, FG'sS ... they aren't doing this for _fun _... cross-wind procedure..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2017)

Just finished Stalin: In the Court of the Red Tsar. Very gossipy and intimately revealing. By invading Russia in 1941, _Hitler_ created the modern state of Russia, "Hitler the Menace" channeled by the Communist Party, with bright, debauched, ruthless managers whipped and played with by their war lord, Stalin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)

... fog of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)

_



Come Fly With Me ......_


_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)

Lend-Lease Churchill ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)

Imin-Al-Usseini, Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, inspecting the Muslim Third Reich, IIUC

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Apr 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)

Triangulating on partisans

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)

... flimsy tow-rig.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)

..... reality sets in

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2017)

OK, the pic in 6170 needs an explanation!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe #6170 depicts an officer from the Indian sub continent, recruited from POW camps in the ME.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> I believe #6170 depicts an officer from the Indian sub continent, recruited from POW camps in the ME.



Thanks Mike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)

An interesting shot.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes. Seafire, Avenger/Tarpon, Firefly all in one heap.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 25, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes. Seafire, Avenger/Tarpon, Firefly all in one heap.



Is that how the Navy came up with the Firebrand?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

Showering at the train station ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

Takin' care of business ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

Panzerfaust man .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

Crack Italian soldier .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)

... serious men

but, on the other hand ... a tanker's life

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cracow, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a hard beastie to nail down, the _Artillery tractor Vickers-Carden-Loyd with a machine gun Vickers-Berthier._(translate from Russian). I've found one web site that says WWII but it could be pre-war.




​Either way, by the look on his face he has calculated the odds of survival in this contraption and the numbers weren't kind

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2017)

Further searching says the above machine was called the Vickers Utility B Tractor. it also had a German counter-part.




​....the face remains the same though

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's another pic of the same aircraft, a Bf109E-3:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2017)

Superb


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Polish Home Army soldiers- Warsaw Uprising 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2017)

... just sold at auction,





Dam-busters Raid mission list .... ticks indicate aircraft and crew that came home safely


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 372367



Jaysus, they're not messing around. Looks like one took a hit top right or is that gunsmoke


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2017)

.... there's a _story_ in that sub shot, I bet


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2017)

James (Jimmy) Stewart receiving the Criox de Guerre with Palm from the French, 1944.




​
​

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

I think it's RP trails, or maybe cannon smoke, in the Beaufighter pic. Got a larger version of it in one of my books, and it doesn't mention any damage to the attacking aircraft.


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Jaysus, they're not messing around. Looks like one took a hit top right or is that gunsmoke



The below caption by Dave O'Malley of Vintage Wings of Canada accompanied the picture.

"*Like some scene from a Great War moviewith far too many aircraft in view to be real, this image of Coastal Command Bristol Beaufighters swarming a minesweeper escort to a German convoy off the coast of Holland is very real indeed. The “Beaus”, from a number of different squadrons including 124 and 254 RAF, 455 Royal Australian Air Force and 489 Royal New Zealand Air Force, use rocket projectiles (note smoke trails) and cannons. There are no fewer than 13 Beaufighters trying to hit the M-Class minesweeper while avoiding hitting each other."
*
In my opinion, it is cannon smoke as the tactic commonly used was to fire cannons to site the target and then shoot the R/P's.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
 3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

.... battle of Moscow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

Abandoned Soviet truck GAZ-AA 1941...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

abandoned BT-6 tanks, Riga, Latvia, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

.... cut the rails

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

...improvised armoured train

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

Zhukov's BT-6s deployed Khalkin Gol, August, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

... closing the trap, Stalingrad, December, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

Japanese tanks 1939...


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

HMSM Seal 1939

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2017)

Leningrad, under siege ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

The wartime in Russia ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 29, 2017)

A few life goes on photos to share.

One simply must have a book to read!






The post is even more important.





No bomb is going to ruin my dinner!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

HMCS Sackville ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2017)

She still survives today in Halifax, Nova Scotia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)

HMS Torbay 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2017)

Good stuff


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 30, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 372626



Same aircraft in unhappier surroundings:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2017)

I wonder where that was taken


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)

If you mean the tank , she was taken to a junkyard for sure. 

But if you meant the pic .. believing the caption it was taken in Znojmo ( Znaim .. in German ) town, Czechoslovakia ,1945. The tank belonged to the 6th Guards Tank Army.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2017)

First of that type I've seen; strictly for shipping?


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)

As memo serves it's the Hohentwiel anti-ship radar system

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2017)

_The turret of this Canadian 12th Manitoba Dragoons Staghound Armored Car was fitted with four 60 lb RP-3 (Rocket Projectile 3-inch) air to ground aircraft rocket launcher rails in November 1944._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2017)

Nice. Any Idea if it was successful Andy


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2017)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Well it looked like a runway to me...maybe I shouldn't have had that extra Schnapps....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2017)

Red Army Sherman ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. Any Idea if it was successful Andy



It did lead to other installations of the same nature Geo. Found it here while looking for info for my Swordfish.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2017)

Great article, thanks Andy


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2017)

Currently reading "The Men Who Defeated the Luftwaffe" USAAF ...... interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 372760


Wasn't the need to wear glasses a automatic disqualifyer for a combat pilot in most WW2 era air forces ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2017)

Yep.. I think the image may be a propaganda shot. Especially if you have a look at the pic posted by V2 in the post #6312. It seems that the same guy is laying at the bombardier's station and the pilot is the one sitting next to the four-eyes as the co-pilot in the shot posted by me.


----------



## v2 (May 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 372790


I cannot help wondering what the german AT gunners were thinking looking at the size of the knocked out tank and comparing it to the 37mm guns they had.
Personally I might have been thinking of a transfer


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2017)

Cool pics!


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)

HMS Seraph 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2017)

Polish Home Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)

Again, the HMS Seraph 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Even though the photos bear an inscription stating that the submarine is HMS Seraph, I don't think it is. Either the inscriptions have been added in error, or it's another 'Seraph'.
The pic below shows Seraph, commanded by Lt. Bill Jewell (second from left in the photo), and note the different arrangement of the periscope masts, the radio antennae / net cutter wire support, and the gun aft of the conning tower.
The submarine's name is also painted on the side of the conning tower, along with the bull, taken from a popular cartoon of the period, and there doesn't appear to be a number painted on the side. The colour of the tower also appears a lot darker, as well as the overall shape being different.
It was this Seraph which was used to secretly 'launch' the body of the fictitious 'Major William Martin, RM' ( actually the corpse of a Welsh 'tramp', Glyndwr Michael) off the Spanish coast at Heulva in April 1943, in one of the most daring, and highly successful deceptions of WW2, 'Operation Mincemeat', designed to deceive the Germans and cover the preparations for, and the eventual invasion of Sicily.
Bill Jewel and HMS Seraph also positioned a radio beacon, and remained in shallow water, just off the beach, to guide in the invasion fleet during 'Operation Husky', as well as undertaking a number of other hazardous and secret missions in addition to 'normal' operations during WW2.
The story of this deception was made into a movie in the early 1950's, titled 'The Man Who Never Was', although some of the facts, and names, were changed or omitted, as the true details were still 'Classified' at the time.
The full and extensive, true story has now been revealed in an excellent book, 'Operation Mincemeat', by Ben Macintyre, published in 2010,
and the photo below is one of many included in the book, which is well worth a read.
Coincidentally, I just finished re-reading it last weekend !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Even though the photos bear an inscription stating that the submarine is HMS Seraph, I don't think it is. Either the inscriptions have been added in error, or it's another 'Seraph'.
> The pic below shows Seraph, commanded by Lt. Bill Jewell (second from left in the photo), and note the different arrangement of the periscope masts, the radio antennae / net cutter wire support, and the gun aft of the conning tower.
> The submarine's name is also painted on the side of the conning tower, along with the bull, taken from a popular cartoon of the period, and there doesn't appear to be a number painted on the side. The colour of the tower also appears a lot darker, as well as the overall shape being different.
> It was this Seraph which was used to secretly 'launch' the body of the fictitious 'Major William Martin, RM' ( actually the corpse of a Welsh 'tramp', Glyndwr Michael) off the Spanish coast at Heulva in April 1943, in one of the most daring, and highly successful deceptions of WW2, 'Operation Mincemeat', designed to deceive the Germans and cover the preparations for, and the eventual invasion of Sicily.
> ...




My friend.. I have checked on a couple of sources and all of them stated it's the HMS Seraph P219. The differences in her appearance are because she was modified in Devonport ,1944. These changings were ordered by the Admirality in order to check on a threat of fast submarines like U-boot type XXI. The Seraph got new streamlined ,smaller fin with one periscope only. The radar mast was removed and the deck gun. Additionally the torpedo tube doors were welded off. The ship got the updated propulsion system including modified propellers. All these changings were going to make the ship faster for the tests IMHO thse images were taken just after her updating..

Here is her shot before she was modernizsed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Thanks Wojtek, that explains a lot then !


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2017)

The US Army used Long Tom field artillery, the Heer used Short Willy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2017)

late war aircraft factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2017)

There are some great pics being posted...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2017)

HMCS Sioux alongside HMCS Uganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2017)

Bosnia SS-Freiwilligen beim Gebet

13th Waffen Mountain Division of the SS Handschar (1st Croatian) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2017)

Operation Frantic, Poltava, Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2017)

P-38s on napalm run

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 4, 2017)

Cool pics again.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)

Currently reading, "Freedom's Forge" .... fantastic story of how the industrial US _consumer _manufacturing base prepared the nation to become "the arsenal of democracy".












"Centralization = Regimentation. De-centralization = Free enterprise"*
** Wm Knudsen, President of Genera Motors, 1936

In 1936, Knudsen & Sloan (Chairman) had saved General Motors, three years later they would have to save the _United States. _And, they did.
_
Knudsen with FDR, GM DUKWs, General Knudson welcomed home, Michigan, 1945_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)

Liberty Ship .... the sea-going boxcar

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 5, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)

France, 1944 ... rough justice

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2017)

... baby flat top ... bracketed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 6, 2017)

May 6, 1945: General Stanislaw Maczek’s 1st Armored Division accepts the surrender of the German naval base at Wilhelmshaven. 32,000 soldiers and 1,900 officers were taken prisoner, including a general and two admirals. Following the formal surrender of Germany on May 8, General Maczek was appointed commander of the Polish I Corps and charged with the administration of a 6,500 square kilometer area around Wilhelmshaven.
Picture: A Sherman tank of the Polish 1st Armored Division at the surrender of Wilhelmshaven.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2017)

Monte Cassino ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2017)

Resting near Pabianice town, September 1939, Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

View attachment 373588


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2017)

The Amis call it a Jeep .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2017)

Fantastic shots

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2017)

Normandie, 1944, Fallschirmjager ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

need a tow mate...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2017)

Plenty of awesome camera work

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 373794



Spitfire Mk.IX s of 40 Squadron SAAF. Here , and enlarged part of the shot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2017)

Pic sourced at FalkeEins' website.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 10, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 373815



Looking at this photo, I do have to question exactly what shade was MAP Sky Type S? I'm seeing both green and blue shades on the spinner and various panels. Love the photo - seen it before but it's always worth a second glance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

Especially like the colour shot!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 11, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 373856



Interesting colour pic of a Blenheim. Note what appears to be an extra .303 machine gun in the extreme of the nose.

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2017)

Currently reading "Soldat: Reflections of A German Soldier, 1936 - 1949", Siegfried Knappe. A great recounting of France, 1940, and Barbarossa, 1941, from the viewpoint of a young German artillery officer. Makes one appreciate the challenges of using horses in a modern war.
Knappe ends the war as a decorated major providing briefings in the Führerbunker before being flow to Moscow, after surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2017)

De-lousing with DDT at Bergen Belsen after liberation by the British ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2017)

Soviet master of anti-German hate literature Ilya Grigoryevich Ehrenburg
January 27, 1891 - August 31, 1967
Famous quote: "soldiers of Russia, the women of Germany are _yours_"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)

German General, in mufti, inspecting Condor Legion, Spanish Civil War, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)

Modelling forever...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 12, 2017)

#6482 needs to go in the Caption Contest. The possibilities are almost endless!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2017)

"Where'd my pen get to?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 12, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2017)

Great set


----------



## Old Wizard (May 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)

volunteer 20th SS Estonia division

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2017)

Soviet and American soldiers drink for Victory but there was no victory for anyone ... only destruction for mankind ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2017)

That's a cool one.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)

Soviet POWs .. male and female

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2017)

POWs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2017)

France, 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2017)

Soviet Spitfires ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2017)

And Soviet didn't need any help from the West .......... according to present-day b*ll*cks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)

Airframes said:


> And Soviet didn't need any help from the West .......... according to present-day b*ll*cks !



Everyone needed my friend, even from the East ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 14, 2017)

Singapore 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 14, 2017)

Informative pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2017)

Stalingrad, autumn 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2017)

context .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## v2 (May 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 15, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)

Leningrad ..... Moscow Avenue, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)

I'm sure he took the piano with him back to the USSR.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)

... pump _organ_, IIUC


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)

Female SS guards at Bergen Belsen collecting the dead under British eyes ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)

Oh.. forced..


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 16, 2017)

postcard....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2017)

...grub

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 374261



That's Mosquito B Mk IX LR503 which has the distinction of completing more operational sorties than any other Allied airframe - some 213 in total! It flew with 105 Sqn and wore the codes GB-F. The aircraft was lost just after the end of the war on a goodwill tour of Canada, sadly killing the crew, Flt Lt. J. Maurice W. Briggs, DSO, DFC, DFM, and Fg Off John C. Baker DFC and Bar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 16, 2017)

F For Freddie - Calgary's VE Day Tragedy

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)

A captured PZL P-7a in Dęblin school , 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 16, 2017)

Superb


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2017)

.... no life like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2017)

.... searching and notices

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2017)

Pic in Post #6561, 4Sqn. SAAF, late 1941


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)

A manual start of an early MiG-3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2017)

That looks bl**dy dangerous !!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 17, 2017)

Hmmm...looks like a good way to lose body parts. Presumably the guy with his right hand on the prop is holding it in place while the team on the rope take up the tension (given that the rope and the guy are working in opposition)?


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)

And one more shot of the same MiG-3..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2017)

I've 'swung' props on Tiger Moths, Stampe, and the worst, a three-blade prop on the late Brian Lecomber's Pitts Special, and they were potentially dangerous enough for me. I would _*NOT*_ like to have 'swung' that MiG's prop like that !!!
Even if it did involve an extra ration of vodka ..............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 17, 2017)

Amen brother. Looks like you and I were writing the same thoughts at the same time on this topic!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2017)

a ride in the country ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2017)

French Vichy militia, circa 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 19, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2017)

German POW's heading out from Boston Massachusetts to a prison camp - January 15th 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 20, 2017)

It's all a big joke until someone loses an eye!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Glider (May 20, 2017)

Graeme said:


> German POW's heading out from Boston Massachusetts to a prison camp - January 15th 1945.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374570


This reminds me of a book I read some time ago. It was written by a German who he admitted had been a die hard believer in Hitler. Even when captured he believed it to be a break before Germany won the war. The moment he knew that the war was lost was when he arrived in the US POW camp and was issued with real soap. It was an untold luxury in Germany at the time, being issued to him, a simple POW is what broke him.

Its funnny what it takes to prick a belief, often something totally unexpected.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 21, 2017)

...


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Excellent shots Guys...


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 23, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 23, 2017)

1 SAAF




Squadron Hurricane pilots, Egypt, summer 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 23, 2017)

SAAF 2 Squadron in North Africa early 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 24, 2017)

Hawker Hurricane Mark Is of No. 3 Squadron SAAF are pushed out of their hangars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)

Romania ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2017)

Stalin at war...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 25, 2017)

4 sqn SAAF-



Tomahawk damaged by enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)

A German soldier and Stalin ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 25, 2017)

That's one heck of a tagliatelle maker!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 25, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2017)

That TD has been busy!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2017)

Yeah, lotta brass there...


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2017)

Cool pics guys


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2017)

Hurricane, bomb run, Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 374953



What an interesting picture. There appears to be a king tiger in the background right, and a couple of Sherman mixed in with the other German tanks...captured? One looks like it to my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

Some great Pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)

French Dodge armored Tankate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 28, 2017)

Nursery school children at play wearing gas masks around 1940 in Clerkenwell school, North London

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)

Looking like being ready to send to OZ.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

father and son, Polish army, Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

Currently reading "In Deadly Combat, A German Soldier's Memoir Of The Eastern Front", Biderman, recollections of a Heer PAK artillery officer serving in the Crimea, (Sevastopol, Kersk peninsula) and finally taken POW in the Courland Pocket on the Baltic. Very down to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Glider (May 29, 2017)

She looks factory fresh

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

Curtiss SB2C Helldiver aircraft near completion at Canadian Car and Foundry in Fort William, Ontario (Now Thunder Bay).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

Stalingrad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2017)

Now that.......I like!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)

Listen to the Commissar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2017)

I'm with Geo on that MiG. What a great scheme!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2017)

Any info on the MiG-3 in Post #6755, Wojtek? It looks like an early version


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Any info on the MiG-3 in Post #6755, Wojtek? It looks like version



To be honest I'm not sure about that. It seems that the plane was based at Primorsky region and was used with a Far East regiment. It is possible the plane was photographed near Vladivostok in 1943 and could have belonged to the 6th IAP of 7 IAD of the Pacific Fleet. The pic might have been taken on Uglovoye airfield ( not too far from Vladivostock) on August 18, 1943. The another info says the Mig-3 was of the 39th IAP (Unashi airbase) TOF. Unashi - Golden Valley, it is Primorsky region as well.


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2017)

I updated my original post, it was supposed to read, "....early version". Thanks for the info, at least there are some numbers to look for now. I've been through all my MiG-3 specific books and there is nothing close to your photo with regards to that camo scheme


----------



## v2 (May 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I updated my original post, it was supposed to read, "....early version". Thanks for the info, at least there are some numbers to look for now. I've been through all my MiG-3 specific books and there is nothing close to your photo with regards to that camo scheme



I see. And yes it looks like the early version of the MiG-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2017)

Many informative pics


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 30, 2017)




----------



## v2 (May 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 30, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 375199



And another evolutionary dead-end in the development of mechanized warfare!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)

the start of Bataan ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 31, 2017)

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)

At least he can have warm feet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)

And the second shot of the Yak ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2017)

Saw this in a magazine the other day. 
Hitler's doppelgänger?









_
_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2017)

Anti-Chamberlain rally - Oxford 25th February 1939...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Saw this in a magazine the other day.
> Hitler's doppelgänger?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2017)

Interesting pics


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmm....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 1, 2017)

According to what I could find, he was part of a group of 3 german's caught behind American lines. They were executed as spy's.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)

.... Sunderland patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)

.... the Azores, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... Sunderland patrol
> 
> View attachment 375292



Is he trying to find his co-pilot on the other side of the cockpit?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the mislabeling on the above picture. I guess every twin engined Luftwaffe aircraft was called a Ju 88

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep.. he, he, he...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2017)

And everything with a British roundel is a Spitfire.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2017)

Wait...they weren't?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 2, 2017)

Naughty corner! NOW!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jun 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)

The panzer Shreck ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)

Or ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 5, 2017)

Impressive pics


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 5, 2017)

American tank "lip-mike"- 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 5, 2017)

Keeping with the mask theme...
A grand day out for a German family - 1939...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 5, 2017)

Still in 1939 - English Rugby players...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 8, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 375643



Oh look...it's the little APC that could!

(with apologies to Watty Piper)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)

.. so _walk




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)

Highland troops towards the close of the Battle of the Bulge ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2017)

Just finished "Masters of the Air", Donald Miller. Traces the arc from the birth of aerial bombing, Billy Mitchell, to the formation and evolution of the USAAF 8th Air Force and ultimately the creation of the USAF.
Wide-ranging, factual and stuffed with great anecdotes. Many topics I knew little about such as the USAAF/RAF food drops on Holland, Manna/Chow Down, and especially the winter forced marches from Luftcamps in the east to escape the onrushing Soviets. Air force camps were unique .... high proportion of officers and flight sergeants.

The March, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)

Pic in post 6932. I wonder if the Storch is keeping up with the vehicles!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 9, 2017)

Dunno...the vehicles look stationary so it might be a close call as to whether the Storch can keep up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 9, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Dunno...the vehicles look stationary so it might be a close call as to whether the Storch can keep up.


 The Storch could fly very slow, with all of it's devices deployed, but it could also do 109 mph all out, about 20 mph faster than the J-3 Piper Cub of the same era.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2017)

Informative pics


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 10, 2017)

tyrodtom said:


> The Storch could fly very slow, with all of it's devices deployed, but it could also do 109 mph all out, about 20 mph faster than the J-3 Piper Cub of the same era.



Yeah, I know. The Storch was a quite remarkable aeroplane. Every time I see an Army co-op aircraft I just can't help thinking of the (possibly apocryphal) story about a DeHavilland Beaver which apparently did a "vertical circuit" in Northern Ireland. It took off into a fierce headwind that was stronger than the climb-out speed, with the result that, as the Beaver climbed, it was blown backwards along the runway. The pilot, seeing that progress was futile, elected to push the nose down and simply landed back on the runway.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2017)

.... 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

just a tad muddy....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)

Not too muddy...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)

.... it seems the Soviets weren't lacking in tracked prime movers in the early, pre-lend-lease era .... not surprising since such tractors were employed on the big collectives ... starting circa 1933


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep.. what is more these tractors were easy to make. Having a great number of factories assembling the tracked prime movers, soviets could easy start the mass-production of tanks especially the T-34.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 12, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 376058



How many times have I told you not to run with a flamethrower in your hand? All it takes is one trip-up and it'll be big tears at bedtime!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)

Same war .... 2 sides

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 12, 2017)

_According_ to the caption - Russians using their dead as stepping planks...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nasty


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 13, 2017)

During the 1948 War for Independence of Israel, the nascent Israeli Air Force flew Chezck made Me109's later in the war they operated numerous other planes including former RAF Spitfires. Egypt was operating Spitfires as well. In fact in early 1949 Israeli pilots flying Spitfires mistakenly shot down British piloted Spitfires from a recon squadron thinking they were Egyptian. At the time the Israeli pilots were also in Spitfires. Info here: Spitfire vs. Spitfire: Aerial Combat in Israel’s War of Independence | HistoryNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)

The soviet naval base Polarny 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 13, 2017)

Catalina AH545 'WQ-Z' - the aircraft that found the Bismarck:





(Source: Untitled Normal Page)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2017)

Many cool and informative shots


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 15, 2017)

Polishing torpedoes in 1943...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Polishing torpedoes in 1943...
> 
> View attachment 376498



Hmmm...there's a joke in there somewhere, I'm sure of it...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jun 16, 2017)

American soldiers take Dutch children to a dance.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm curious if she was still smiling while the soviet guys came there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)

... very likely would have ended her own life. This was very common .... and understandably so.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

Sadly agree....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

Cannon fodder.


SAU SU-76 in Berlin ,1945....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2017)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2017)

http://www.legendsofflightnurses.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2017)

Note reflection in the cupola:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 18, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


>



Is that a second turret under the wing, or just the glazing ripped from the standard one an placed there??


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2017)

Nose art on a Navy fighter...rare?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nose art on a Navy fighter...rare?



Yeah...and it's a Wildcat in the later 2-tone upper camo with white undersides. I'd like to know more about this aircraft, particularly if other photos of it exist.

Also, I am I seeing an overpainted '13' on the cowling? If so, Jan might be interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2017)

2 tone? Looks 3 tone to my eyes on the cowling my friend...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2017)

I think the official colours were Non-Specular Sea Blue and Intermediate Blue on the upper surfaces and white on the undersides, with soft transitions between the colours rather than any hard masked edges.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2017)

suicide boat

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Yeah...and it's a Wildcat in the later 2-tone upper camo with white undersides. I'd like to know more about this aircraft, particularly if other photos of it exist.



FM-2 of VC-10 with Ensign Darrell Bennett in foreground on USS Gambier Bay 1 August 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2017)

Well he didn't land in the water...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 21, 2017)

That's one way to flip a pancake.

Well someone had to say it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll get the maple syrup.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2017)

2 seater Hurricane..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2017)

The two seat Hurricane in #7126 is faked in my opinion. Anyone have facts on that one?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> The two seat Hurricane in #7126 is faked in my opinion. Anyone have facts on that one?



Looks pukka to me. Here are a couple of pics showing an almost identical conversion (it could be the same airframe):











The first pic was previously posted on this forum Twin seat conversions.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2017)

Found this...scroll down to the bottom. World's Only Two-Seat Hawker Hurricane Offered For Sale

LB640 ..




cross posted


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep... It seems that it is a Mk.II plane converted and used by the 346th FS, 350th FG as a target-tug and liaison aircraft in 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks like a nasty moth problem in the fin/rudder area on the second photo.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)

Sawyers or somebody confused the target-tug with the target.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)

Norway ... dancing for the sailors on Tirpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2017)

Well...I guess that tank trap worked!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification on the 2 seat Hurricane guys.

Here's one for Terry:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2017)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2017)

Norway ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)

Finland ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2017)

Ingelwood, CA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2017)

Briefing pilots before Pearl Harbor attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2017)

delouse .... shared enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

Was there ever a photo found of the right side of his aircraft? I remember building the Testors kit and it said on the painting diagram that their interpretation was just speculation


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2017)

Not positive it's the same aircraft:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice,

And Andy, same aircraft, pretty sure that image comes from a short film.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2017)

Wayne yes. The web site I got it from had a series of stills from the video.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)

Herrs Heinkel and Dornier visit the Fuehrer's retreat, Berghof

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2017)

I wonder what they thought of the little corporal


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)

..... money.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 26, 2017)

Steady there, chaps. Don't want you spilling any. That's alcohol abuse, y'know!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)

Liberation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2017)

Slave workers ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder what they thought of the little corporal


Whatever it was I bet they kept it to themselves

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

US Nazis in New Jersey -- German-America Bund -- pre 1941


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

Marshal Tito, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> US Nazis in New Jersey -- German-America Bund -- pre 1941
> 
> View attachment 377159



I'll bet all those people with their right arms raised later denied any association with Nazism.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

... or moved back to Germany.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2017)

On 1 Oct 40, Pvt Jack Bernard and other volunteers in the British Columbia Regt (Duke of Connaught's Own Rifles) were marching smartly down Eighth Street in New Westminster to board a ship and sail off to war. Suddenly, Bernard's 5 year-old son, Warren, broke free from his Mother's grasp and sprinted to take his Dad's hand. An alert Vancouver Daily Province photographer, Claude Dettloff, captured the moment a smiling Dad broke with military drill decorum to take hold of his young son's hand. The picture was soon being published all over north America and was later used on war bonds drives with the caption "Help bring my Daddy home!" Jack Bernard survived the war and was reunited with his son in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> On 1 Oct 40, Pvt Jack Bernard and other volunteers in the British Columbia Regt (Duke of Connaught's Own Rifles) were marching smartly down Eighth Street in New Westminster to board a ship and sail off to war. Suddenly, Bernard's 5 year-old son, Warren, broke free from his Mother's grasp and sprinted to take his Dad's hand. An alert Vancouver Daily Province photographer, Claude Dettloff, captured the moment a smiling Dad broke with military drill decorum to take hold of his young son's hand. The picture was soon being published all over north America and was later used on war bonds drives with the caption "Help bring my Daddy home!" Jack Bernard survived the war and was reunited with his son in 1945.



Just to complete the story, here's now-not-so-young Warren standing in the same spot alongside Councillor Lorrie Williams in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2017)

Fantastic pics


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

German cemetery, (Poland) Crimea [edit]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm not sure if it has been loctated in Poland. The date is 1941/1942 so it is quite likely it was somewhere in Russia or Balkans... anyway it's an interesting shot.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2017)

Wurger said:


> I'm not sure if it has been loctated in Poland. The date is 1941/1942 so it is quite likely it was somewhere in Russia or Balkans... anyway it's an interesting shot.



The dates on the Iron Cross emblems are all 1939 which would suggest Poland.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

The date on the Iron Cross indicates the year the decoration was re-introduced by Hitler as the military one with the swastika added in the center .

If you look at the enlarged shot you will notice that the Uffz. Friedrich Kupker died in 1941 or 1942 but not in 1939..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2017)

Killed for 'Führer and Vaterland' - field graves of 11 German soldiers killed on 14 September 1939, Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> The dates on the Iron Cross emblems are all 1939 which would suggest Poland.




BTW.. my one is of the same date...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2017)

wow, it looks very nice...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

".. German cemetery, Poland"

That information came from the photo file on the jpg .... is it possible that only deceased Iron Cross winners were laid to rest here? 
And, Poland was the location of a lot of Herr infrastructure .... training schools .... rest camps ... and East Prussia was now Poland.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

True. But the landscape in the background doesn't look familiar. Especially for the East Prussia. The South of Poland could be more possible. But not too many woods in the pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2017)

Didn't know you won the EK2 with Oak Leaves Wojtek.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".. German cemetery, Poland"
> 
> That information came from the photo file on the jpg .... is it possible that only deceased Iron Cross winners were laid to rest here?
> And, Poland was the location of a lot of Herr infrastructure .... training schools .... rest camps ... and East Prussia was now Poland.



I think I found... Please look at the F. Kupker's gravestone plaque and also at the big cross in the backround. There is the 5IR16 and IR16 inscription. It means the soldier was a mamber of the Infanterie Regiment 16 perhaps the 5th Company. The date of the Birthday and the date of his death seen in the pic is accordance with the German record I found here:
Forum Historic.de :: Thema anzeigen - Soldatenfriedhof Gadschikoy

Zum Gedenken Y2216292
Nachname: Küpker
Vorname: Friedrich Fritz
Dienstgrad: Unteroffizier
Geburtsdatum: 21.08.1916
Geburtsort: Oldenburg
Todes-/Vermisstendatum: 18.12.1941
Todes-/Vermisstenort: Beljbektal


As I understood the man was killed at Sewastopol- Beljbektal and was buried on the "Gadschikow" cementery, now Pirogowka - Crimea. And now the landscape is fine to me. 

Look here: Friedhof Gadschikow

BTW... *Пирого́вка* ( to 1948 *Гаджико́й*. In Ukrainian - Пироговка

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

.... so Putin's got it? I wonder what shape it's in?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Didn't know you won the EK2 with Oak Leaves Wojtek.




Still working for swords and diamants.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... so Putin's got it? I wonder what shape it's in?



Check the last link in my post above. There are two pictures showing how it is looking now.

Compare them to the shot...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)

unlooted but unattended


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> unlooted but unattended



Yep.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2017)

Educational posts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2017)

Bomber command load one of the new 12,000 pound "earthquake" bombs onto a Lancaster II bomber, the same bombs that sunk the 45,000 ton German battleship Tirpitz in Norway. 14th October 1944. and bmw bike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)

Destryed by soviets the Dnieproges dam 1941 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)

The same dam in 1942 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 29, 2017)

The germans blew it up again in 1943 when they in turn retreated. Or rather they further destroyed it as it had not been repaired from the 1941 Aug destruction by soviet troops. Interesting Russian language version of the story here: История ДнепроГЭСа. Взрыв и восстановление. google translate makes the page readable. Contrary to earlier versions of the account no warning to Soviet civilians or even other Soviet troops was given. Subsequently estimates as high as 100,000.00 plus civilian casualties are now accepted as likely. 

The dam as it appears today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Contrary to earlier versions of the account no warning to Soviet civilians or even other Soviet troops was given. Subsequently estimates as high as 100,000.00 plus civilian casualties are now accepted as likely.
> View attachment 377256



That's what happens when people cease to be viewed as humans but merely an expendable resource in support of a "higher ideal".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)

... what are those?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... what are those?



Do you mean the aircraft? If you do I say Yak-7B.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)

... interesting, Thanks.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)

Boys to men .... the fantasy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)

Yak-7B 29GIAP 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 29, 2017)

That is an effective roadblock!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nah...just Pvt Schultz being tested on his 3-point turn.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)

Vesuvius ......


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 30, 2017)

Cool pics.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)

Yak-7V also known as Yak-7UTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)

.... experimental German tanks to be used in Sea Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)

"From my mother's sleep
I fell into the State
And hunched in Her belly
Till my wet fur froze.
Five miles from earth
I woke to the black flak
And the nightmare fighters.
When i died
They washed me out of the turret with a hose."




[Randall Jarrall]

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jul 1, 2017)

....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 377167


Looking at the tracks in the ground and the way the aircraft is pointing I suspect something must have happened possibly during landing

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Cool shots...


----------



## v2 (Jul 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2017)

World War II can be summed up as a war of _values _.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2017)

.... and _missteps_ can be catastrophic

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 377388



That is one bluddy big spanner!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 2, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 377403



OUCH! Wonder what hit that tank to dismantle it so comprehensively? Lucky hit in the ammo storage perhaps?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> OUCH! Wonder what hit that tank to dismantle it so comprehensively? Lucky hit in the ammo storage perhaps?



You might be right. A Ju-87 bomb attack is possible too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm just wondering at the force it would take to rip off the entire side of the hull. That suggests an explosion from inside the tank pushing outwards. Either way, it was a real mess. The crew (thankfully) probably knew nothing about it if they were inside at the time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2017)

Volunteers from Turkestan

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2017)

Obergruppenfuhrer Josef Dietrich

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)

A tyre puncture.. ???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)

Defense of Moscow, December, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)

After the battle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)

A nice shot but it seems to be a post-war one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2017)

That B-17 group with escorts is a fabulous shot.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2017)

the daily 100 grams vodka ration

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> That B-17 group with escorts is a fabulous shot.



It's a famous shot, used in many publications. What's different about this one is that it has been "restored" for a new book on WW2 photographs. Story is here.


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Arctic Convoys to Murmansk

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2017)

Winter Scene at Ladd Field, Fairbanks Feb. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)

A destroyed A-34 ( the very early version of the T-34 tank ) in 1941 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

Very Cool...


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Polish kid in the ruins of Warsaw- September 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Daily Mirror 4th September 1939- Hitler WANTED poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2017)

Superb pics


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hamburg... 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2017)

USAAF 8th AF B-24 Bomber Blasts Shulau Oil Refinery at Hamburg 1944...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 8, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2017)

A war is a war but always you need to eat and drink.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)

Jeep cemetery, Okinawa, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)

.. Murmansk?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2017)

Yep... one source says the Kildin island another one the Rybachy Peninsula.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

great shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)

Canadians take a surrender in Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 11, 2017)

Imperial Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 11, 2017)

Kaiten: The Japanese Suicide Submarines in WWII | NoLimit zone

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice pics, guys


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)

Canadians take a surrender ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Soviet mechanics with Lend-Lease A-20B Havoc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2017)

picture of Hartmann with his G10 in the war. FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Hartmann's JG 52 Bf 109s - Erich Hartmann's last Bf 109 G-10 - Edit October 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2017)

*Personnel identification*:
*Front row third in from the righ*t is August Geiger. He went on to win the KC/OL with 53 night kills. 

*Back row third from left* is Lt. Ottenberger who was assigned to North Afrika after flight school.

*2nd Row, 8th man from the left* is Wilhelm Bennerscheidt, from Oberkassel near Bonn. Started as a mechanic, later became a Pilot, was shot down twice. Reiner Schfer who lives in Bonn, Germany, identified this man - it was his uncle.
*Front row 7th from the left* is W. Michalski. KIA 10.04.1942 while flying out of Abbeville. (Born in Eisleben 4.09.1921) info from from a relative, Werner Michalski .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2017)

Some US and Soviet pilots are enjoying a little dance near the Nome airfield in Alaska

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2017)

Walloon SS volunteers

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

Steve McQueen look aiiike ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

Italy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 378114



Love this picture!


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

An elephant at an Allied airfield in India loads an American C-46 during World War II.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

M4A1, and M3 Lee in German hands

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

... kicking the tires


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

Blenheim on the way to recycling into Me's and Fw's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2017)

Cool pics guys


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)

Baltic Germans migrate from Latvia to East Prussia immediately after the Molotov-Ribbentrop agreement in late 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2017)

.... inglorious but disciplined

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 15, 2017)

Cool


----------



## johnbr (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 15, 2017)

German soldiers invade Poland in armored and motorized divisions in Sept. 1939

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2017)

"I say Rupert, one does believe that this Messerschmitt is rather poorly".
"Oh, don't worry Bertie old fruit, I'm sure that 'Chiefy' Shufflebottom will get it fixed in no time !".
"Oh, jolly good. Then I can use it to visit Mater and Pater in time for tiffin, what !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Preparing Canned Pork (Russian: “svinaia tushonka”) for Lend-Lease Shipment to the USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2017)

Soviets roll in, June 25, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2017)

Leningrad, under siege ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bomber A-20B Boston of the 3rd Squadron of the 8th Guards Bomber Aviation Regiment, 221st Bomber Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)

Leningrad siege.. supply of armament ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2017)

Paris, 1940 .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)

Gomel ... 1941 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2017)

A badly damaged British Liberator, seen here back in England after it had been struck

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep, it was hit by a bomb from another Liberator flying above it. BTW, the base is in Italy I believe.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 17, 2017)

v2 said:


> Preparing Canned Pork (Russian: “svinaia tushonka”) for Lend-Lease Shipment to the USSR
> View attachment 378263


I don't know about lend-lease of that, I certainly would not want it back after the lease was up!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2017)

Awesome pic! That would make a cool diorama.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Somewhere in Poland during September 1939...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2017)

September 1 1939 · Ethnic German Volksdeutsche greet Wehrmacht soldiers in Tczew, Poland during the German invasion

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 19, 2017)

View of an undamaged Polish city from the cockpit of a German medium bomber aircraft, likely a Heinkel He 111 P, in 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2017)

Some really cool shots here


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2017)

Burned-out tank, Warsaw, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2017)

A Svedish volunteer in Finland...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)

The cruiser Murmansk 1944...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2017)

inside Ju 52 cockpit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2017)

Fighter pilots needed shooting practice too. A P-38 pilot (above) trains on a fixed target at an air base in Panama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)

The soviet cruiser Murmansk in 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)

Moving into France, May, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2017)

Celebration in Berlin

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Poland, September 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2017)

So many great shots. The last one would make a great diorama.


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2017)

#7608, now that's a job I would hate!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2017)

The Polish submarine ORP Wilk in the GB 1940...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> #7608, now that's a job I would hate!



What's that? I can't hear you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)

American armor punches through bocage country , St. Lo, 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2017)

North Africa, local assists RAF armorers on P-40s

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2017)

The Burqa and Nijab for men.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2017)

Polish prisoners, Buchenwald

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2017)

Soviet sappers dragging explosive charges forward, early 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

Is Terry in that picture...?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Is Terry in that picture...?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)

The French battle ship Jean Bart 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)

Benito Mussolini Speaks with Wilhelm Keitel at Feltre Airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jul 26, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)

The French battle ship Jean Bart 1942 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)

The next shot of the battle ship Jean Bart in 1942 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2017)

Awesome pics gents!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)

The damaged Jean Bart 1942..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2017)

Hitler, Mussolini and von Rundstedt

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2017)

French forced laborers liberated by the Soviets making their way home, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 26, 2017)

Glider part of the crossing of the Rhine operation, about to land, just prior to flare.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 26, 2017)

One well placed mortar round...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

1940 Ad Vultee Vanguard Interceptor Pursuit Aircraft - ORIGINAL ADVERTISING F4A

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)

Russian dead, Finland, January, 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)

... exhausted, Normandy beachhead, June, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2017)

Am I the only one to imagine in #7646 the gentlemen wearing Godzilla costumes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

Jin 1943

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2017)

johnbr said:


> 1940 Ad Vultee Vanguard Interceptor Pursuit Aircraft - ORIGINAL ADVERTISING F4A
> View attachment 379023



Wow! I can't get over how much this modified P-66 looks like a He 100 from this angle


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Hitler, Mussolini and von Rundstedt
> View attachment 379007



No...one well placed mortar round here silly!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

USS Sterett (DD-407) Kamikaze damage to the ship's starboard side, received off Okinawa on 9 April 1945. Photographed at Kerama Retto, Ryukyu Islands, on 11 April 1945. Collection of Lieutenant David Longmaid, USNR. U.S. Naval Historical Center Photograph.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

In this undated file photo, U.S. Marines from the 1st Regiment of the 4th Marine Division inspect a Japanese suicide bomber Ohka, which means cherry blossom, at Yukosuka Naval Air Station in Yokosuka, Japan. The Ohka was a glider packed with bombs and powered by tiny rockets, built to blow up. They were taken near the targets, hooked on to the bottom of planes, and then let go. Americans called it the “Baka bomb.” Baka is the Japanese word for idiot. Because their cruise range was so limited, they were easily shot down. AP

Kamikaze survivors debunk stereotype in stories of sacrifice

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

NAZI JERMAN: October 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)

Red Ball Express trucking gas, France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)

SS dressed for Russia .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)

Canadian snipers hunting, Falaise, July,



1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 28, 2017)

German coastal batteries in Denmark 1940-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)

Dunkirk, May, 1940, Royal Ulster Regiment queue for evacuation on a jetty of sunken trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 28, 2017)

A group of Danish soldiers on the morning of the German invasion, 9 April 1940.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2017)

#7667, is that some form of the Red Cross?


----------



## v2 (Jul 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)

Free French Croix de Lorraine ..... Gaullist


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep.. undoubtedly, not the Red Cross.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)

The Canadian-operated aircraft carrier HMS Nabob, after being torpedoed by a U-boat on 22 August 1944, returns to Scapa Flow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)

Jewish Lithuanian resistance fighter, Vilnius

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Free French Croix de Lorraine ..... Gaullist



DOH, I should have known that. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)

Ju-87B getting landing...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 29, 2017)

Danish civilians welcome the Free Corps Danmark, a unit of the Waffen SS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

F4F's stowed aboard USS Charger. 
F4F Wildcat fuselages in Grumman Plant Tat Bethpage Long Island New York

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2017)

Soviet troops try and make friendly, Berlin, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2017)

Belorussian partisan and supporters funeral

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

Canoe (MSC) — nicknamed 'Sleeping Beauty' — was a British underwater reconnaissance or attack vehicle for a single frogman during World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 29, 2017)

Emergency surfacing submarine U-427

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a very good day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

World War 2 – Colonel Sergey Dupliy – navigator of the torpedo bomber 
Radio operator aboard a British Lancaster bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Gunners in Nose Turret of B-17 Bomber during World War II. 
gunners-in-nose-turret-of-b-17-bomber-during-world-war-ii - World War II: Pilots and Planes Pictures - World War II History - HISTORY.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

The first Whirlwind prototype L6844 during weapon trials with four cannons mounted line-abreast. The acorn filler at the tail was already changed to production standard



Westland Whirlwind



Westland Whirlwind

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

Cockpit The first Whirlwind prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

1th Air Force B-25 Skip Bombing Raid 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2017)

ghastly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2017)

USS Enterprise, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2017)

The second of two Maus prototypes at the Kummersdorf proving grounds in 1944.






Panzer Maus mockup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)

The same crashed Ju-87 seen in the post #7713 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 31, 2017)

7719 almost looks like it came out of the movie "The Battle of the Bulge"


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)

New Jersey, 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)

New York, early 1941

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)

Italian soldiers inpecting a crashed Su-2 bomber, 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)

The same Su-2 seen above....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)

Romanian POWs bagged at Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2017)

French Waffen SS captured, France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2017)

Ki 61 Stock Photos & Ki 61 Stock Images - Alamy






Kawasaki Ki-61 'Tony' factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2017)

*Maj Teruhiko Kobayashi in his Ki-61. Note the 6 B-29 kill markings. The last one, crossed by a silhouette of his Ki-61, indicates his ramming of 27 January 1945.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

Improvement of the basic model led to the Ki-100-II, with a turbocharged engine for high-altitude interception of the B-29 Superfortresses, but only three examples were built, and it never saw combat.



Nakajima Ki-84

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

Ki 100 II with the turbocharged Ha 112 engine. Note the added scoops on the wing roots and the extra piping, half buried, under the fuselage.







KI- 100 11 Ki-100-II (prototypes): engine Mitsubishi Ha-112-II Ru with turbocharger, 1,120 kW (1,500 hp). 3 built as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

Ki-94 ?




Zero being made. 十二試艦上戦闘機零式艦上戦闘機の試作型。 エンジン

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

Mitsubishi A7M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2017)

Mobile 88

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2017)

Canadian troops coming ashore at Juno Beach, June, 1944 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2017)

Canadian POWs Caen, France, July, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Norway 1940- Arado Ar 196

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

Dockside

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

The road to Berlin

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2017)

The Battle of Tali-Ihantala. Finnish soldiers marching next to a destroyed Soviet T-34 tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

"... Battle of Tali-Ihantala"

Those Panzerfausts were rushed in by E-boat to the Finns when the massive Soviet offensive began in July, 1944


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)

General George Patton awards 1st Airborn at Bastogne

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Good one. This photo was published in a German newspaper at the time, with the caption along the lines of "German troops inspect a crashed British bomber " !!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment 379533


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2017)

An abandoned 152mm howitzer ML-20 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)

Arado Ar-196 in Bulgaria...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

good one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2017)

An unfinished Ki-74...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

*23 Squadron



*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)

The Americans have arrived ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Saved From the Sea II: A Wildcat Ditched; A Pilot Rescued – The Story in Photographs – History, at Random

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

:USS Yorktown (CV-5) sinking, 7 June 1942.




Midway as you have never seen it! Exact moment of Yorktown's mortal blow captured on film, along with torpedo tracks, fighter-craft shadows and flak bursts.
flightjournal.com on reddit.com • r/flightjournal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Cruiser Photo Index CA 33 USS PORTLAND - Navsource - Photographic History of the U.S. Navy 
Overhead view of the fantail while anchored atTulagi. The damage visible was sustained on 13 November 1942. To quote DANFS - " ... *Portland* took a torpedo hit at 0158 on the starboard quarter, which blew off both inboard propellers, jammed the rudder five degrees right, and jammed number three turret in train and elevation..."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

USS Gambier Bay (CVE-73) straddled by a Japanese salvo during the Battle off Samar - the only US Navy aircraft carrier sunk by surface naval gunfire during WWII

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

U-103 (Type IXB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2017)

Finnish soldier sits atop a StuG III assault gun the day after the Battle of Tienhaara.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)

Outside Moscow, December, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)

The Leningrad siege ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 5, 2017)

v2 said:


> Finnish soldier sits atop a StuG III assault gun the day after the Battle of Tienhaara.
> View attachment 379638


I have noticed that the arms of the swastika are not full length. Was there a reason for this? I have seen the same on german units as well as axis units? Just curious.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)

Finnish swastika is always displayed as a square, the Nazi version is set on the oblique. The Swastika is an ancient Germanic/Norse rune that also appears in Ayrian jewelry from the Indus Valley. Whenever you see the swastika set as a square it is on Finnish kit, never on German ... but often German sourced as that Stug illustrates.

Swastika - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2017)

elite status has its advantages

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

USS Oklahoma showing damage from 6 torpedo hits

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

Two SB2C-3s were completely rebuilt with a Pratt & Whitney R-2800-28 Double Wasp engine, providing 1,565 kW (2,100 HP), and a longer fuselage, to be redesignated "XSB2C-6", but that variant never entered production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

Navy soldiers assess the damage done to a TBM 3, a remote-controlled drone, after it crashed after a takeoff attempt in the Solomon Islands, in July 1944.MIT Press

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

*August 23, 1944, the day after being torpedoed and limpimg back to Scapa Flow; NABOB has stopped to make a second crew transfer of 205 to the HMCS Algonquin by boat. TRUMPETER stands by*

The safe return to Scapa Flow of the Canadian-operated aircraft carrier HMS Nabob, after being torpedoed by a U-boat on 22 August 1944, was an amazing feat of seamanship.
The Royal Canadian Navy and Overseas Operations (1939-1945)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2017)

Are we sure that's a remote controlled Avenger ?
It appears to be a 'standard' type, and the turret is armed. Also, the chap at bottom left in the photo, appears to be carrying a parachute pack away from the aircraft.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

That is what the info said all I no.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

A History of H.M.S. NABOB



YdzlemQyUk

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

HMS Bickerton 
The HMS Bickerton was refuelling from the HMS Nabob when Nabob got hit. HMS Bickerton got the second torpedo from the German submarine U-354 on 22. August 1944 in the Barents Sea.

A Canadian destroyer came back to help and the German submarine dived. The Canadian destroyer rescued the Bickeron crew that was alive and then sent HMS Bickerton to the bottom as she was hit to bad to save

The Canadian destroyer then took off part of the Nabobs crew and the remaining crew on HMS Nabob, including Robert W. Powers, got her up steam and sailed her back to Britain. Some sources mention that HMS Nabob returned to Scapa Flow but Robert Powers believe it was Inverness. HMS Nabob were shadowed by an enemy submarine but a brave pilot from Nabob managed to get his aircraft off from the sloping deck and kept the submarine down while Nabob escaped.

HMS Nabob never entered service again in the Royal Navy and was paid off 30 September 1944. She was returned to US Navy on 16 March 1946. 
British Ships Involved - Aircraft Carriers - HMS D.77 Nabob - Gallery

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

*HMS Puncher *
Commissioned as an Escort Carrier on 5 February 1944. She wore pennant D79 until paid off on 16 January 1946. Puncher also conducted strikes against Norwegian targets and acted as troop ship and aircraft ferry.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

A depth charge attack in progress. 
Fighting the U-Boats (1939-1945)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

The U-boats used powerful torpedoes with magnetic warheads to split Allied merchant ships in half.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

U-boat surfacing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Some nice shots...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)

... leave

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)

Just finished "Carrier Pilot" by Norman Hansen RN ... an account of a British FAA pilot trained at Pensacola, Fla. who flew Corsairs from the armoured deck of HMS Illustrious in the Pacific, 1944, '45 (Operation Iceberg). A wonderful story full of great insights and details about operating Corsairs in Pacific Theater combat conditions. Published 2016. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)

Crashed Me-108 on January 10, 1940, in Belgium, carrying the German plans (yellow) for the pending invasion of Belgium and the low countries. (The Mechelen Affair)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2017)

A German Feldpost, 1940 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2017)

Read Carrier Pilot as well Mike. Good book.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)

Moscow, December, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)

Swedish volunteers with British Boyce (Boys) anti-tank rifles, Finland, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2017)

.. why don't I get a warm, fuzzy feeling?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2017)

Field of "Dreams"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome pics

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)

I-185M-71 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 10, 2017)

Those boots look like they were shined with a Hershey bar, as a drill Sgt. would say..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Literally seconds from disaster. Looks like the fuel tanks ruptured and are venting and afire.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Stuka Pilot ejected in crash.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Another seconds from disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2017)

Poland, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 12, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Literally seconds from disaster. Looks like the fuel tanks ruptured and are venting and afire.


Main spar ran right through the overwing fuel tank, which appears to be lit off on this one. Wing fold is seconds away.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)

... no fuel tanks on the back deck ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)

No one appears dejected or unhappy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)

... packing his 35mm camera I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 12, 2017)

Towards the end of the war especially I would imagine surrendering to US or British troops would be more of a relief than anything else. I have read accounts of entire units leaving positions facing the advancing Russians and heading towards the west to surrender to anything but Russian troops.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... no fuel tanks on the back deck ..?



Why no if yes... these big boxes at the back plate were the additional fuel tanks. In the pic below you may notice the another type of the external fuel tanks used for the T-34. The closest tank in the pic , has a single rectangular box attached to the side at the back while the front vehicle has the double set of these attached at the side plate and going from the ahead to the back.







.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 12, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> accounts of entire units leaving positions facing the advancing Russians and heading towards the west to surrender to anything but Russian troops.


After what they had done in Russia and what they could expect in retribution, can you blame them?
Wes


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 12, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> After what they had done in Russia and what they could expect in retribution, can you blame them?
> Wes


Heck no!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)

Flight nurse Jane Kendeigh, Iwo Jima, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 380043



Flying Officer E M "Imshi" Mason of No. 274 Squadron RAF Detachment relaxes on his parachute after hitchhiking by air and road back to the Detachment's base at Gazala, Libya, following an aerial combat 10 miles west of Martuba in which he shot down three Italian Fiat CR 42s, and then had to force-land near his victims. Mason was at this time the most successful fighter pilot in the Western Desert, having shot down 13 enemy aircraft during the First Libyan campaign, all with 274 Squadron. He added a further two victories in Malta and Iran, flying with No. 261 Squadron RAF. He was posted back to the Western Desert in January 1942 to take command of No. 94 Squadron RAF and was shot down and killed on 15 February while leading this unit on its first operation flying the new Curtiss Kittyhawk. Mason was noted for being the only bearded pilot in the RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)

German bathroom 1943...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)

Negotiating a surrender, Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2017)

Pic in 7866 is a well-known fake.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2017)

Renault R-35 France 1940 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2017)

Wizards at work

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2017)

Renault FT-17 France 1940 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2017)

I have posted this shot before, I believe, but I love the detail, especially the knife ... I have the exact same in my night stand ... inherited from an old Estonian gentlemen who was an avid marksman and maintenance mechanic for a GM plant.
Is he stockpiling or loading up ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2017)

Just finished "Dunkirk: Fight To The Last Man" (Hugh Sebag-Montifore) a detailed account of the BEF withdrawal to Dunkirk in May, 1940 and dogged delay and defense of the perimeter that permitted the removal of British and French troops. The counter-attack at Arras is especially revealing. The other side of the current Dunkirk film. Great story. Brave men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2017)

PZL P-7a ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 13, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Pic in 7866 is a well-known fake.


Do you have any information on what makes it a fake? For a "well known" fake I can't find anything on Google that indicates that. However I was able to find about 10 different captions for it which obviously all cannot be correct?

Not disputing you just curious where the information is?

This is the results for an image search: Google


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2017)

It has been post on the forum as well Robert with discussion though I can't remember where


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 13, 2017)

I can believe it, there are certainly enough fakes out there. I just like to know the evidence as it helps if I then encounter it again I can point to the citations etc. Frustrating when fakes get promulgated. However I have stumbled on the opposite a time or two where a "known" fake turned out to be correct. So I like to actually see definitive proof not just someones educated opinion although that is certainly compelling in most cases. Unfortunately there is a lot of cases of mistaken identity if you will on the web and about historical pictures in general so it helps to track it to it's source and expose it for what it is.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2017)

Canadians breaking through German defensive lines as they fight northwards in Italy

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 13, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I can believe it, there are certainly enough fakes out there. I just like to know the evidence as it helps if I then encounter it again I can point to the citations etc. Frustrating when fakes get promulgated. However I have stumbled on the opposite a time or two where a "known" fake turned out to be correct. So I like to actually see definitive proof not just someones educated opinion although that is certainly compelling in most cases. Unfortunately there is a lot of cases of mistaken identity if you will on the web and about historical pictures in general so it helps to track it to it's source and expose it for what it is.



I would question how such a picture could have got taken ?

A aircraft in distress that appears to be just a split second from impact with the ground. And the photo is taken from lower than the aircraft.

So very unlikely to have been taken from another aircraft. 
Just a extremely lucky placement of someone with a camera on the ground ?
Or a doctored photo ?


----------



## v2 (Aug 14, 2017)

B-24 over Linz

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2017)

....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 14, 2017)

Somewhere in England waiting for a mission...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

tyrodtom said:


> I would question how such a picture could have got taken ?
> 
> A aircraft in distress that appears to be just a split second from impact with the ground. And the photo is taken from lower than the aircraft.
> 
> ...


Almost certainly a doctored photo. But as the saying goes truth is stranger than fiction. And there are actually quite a number of seconds from disaster photos from WW2 taken from the ground and ships. So we can't rule it out just because of that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Do you have any information on what makes it a fake? For a "well known" fake I can't find anything on Google that indicates that. However I was able to find about 10 different captions for it which obviously all cannot be correct?
> 
> Not disputing you just curious where the information is?
> 
> This is the results for an image search: Google



The photo has been debated on this and other forums. My choice of words should perhaps have been "much debated" as opposed to "well known". Going by memory only but the most obvious features to question are:

- the aircraft appears to be a Ju-88, except for the tail which is wrong for the type
- the smoke does not not form a realistic pattern for a rapidly falling aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2017)

Truly a bizarre aircraft


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> The photo has been debated on this and other forums. My choice of words should perhaps have been "much debated" as opposed to "well known". Going by memory only but the most obvious features to question are:
> 
> - the aircraft appears to be a Ju-88, except for the tail which is wrong for the type
> - the smoke does not not form a realistic pattern for a rapidly falling aircraft.


Good points, I have run across some of that debate over at FineScale and other places. The smoke pattern was explained, if real, as a result of an almost stall with the aircraft just pitching over for its final plunge. However no one seems to know the "provenance" of the picture which seems the most damning fact. 

By the way the fellow that explained the smoke most convincingly was a former RAF flight officer, or claims to be. But these things annoy me when it is hard to determine their veracity or lack of such. I will keep digging. I have examined about 30 copies of the picture so far and am unable to find any of the normal telltales for a photoshopped picture but it has been sharpened digitally at some point. In general I have found if there is no clear source for a picture, it is likely a fake of some kind. So I tend to agree.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2017)

I did a reverse image search and the majority of the pics are on Russian or other foreign languages sites. I went to one and Kaspersky put a grinding halt to that so I figured I'd try stay to the English language ones. Sadly they are mostly Pinterest sites which I find are almost as useless as Wiki at times, ie: the aircraft has been called an -88, a He 111 and a Hs 129. I tried to find it here in several sections and searches but as yet....nada

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

It might be an idea to start a thread called something like "Suspect or Fake Pictures". Could serve as a repository for pictures being questioned and hopefully someone would eventually post info about, or a way to post known fakes, along with the citation data. This could be an invaluable resource down the line. Short term not so much. But I am pleasantly surprised by how often my Google searches feature this site in the first or second results pages. There is a LOT of stellar information buried in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2017)

Rommel's bird ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2017)

... not so happy Kampers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)

FIAT SPA CL39 at Stalingrad 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2017)

Polish Wolverine, near Falaise, 1944

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)

Renault R35, France 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Aug 15, 2017)

RAF St Eval Pigeon Loft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)

#7929 is for the birds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2017)

Liberated Soviet slave labor by British VIII Corps , Osnabruck, Lower Saxony

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2017)

Happy Kampers, Normandy, June, 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2017)

For you, the war is over.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2017)

Estonian Waffen SS about to be shot by Czech partisans

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2017)

Sherman with Calliope rocket launcher

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2017)

Hurtegen Forest, September - December, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Soviet Sherman with Calliope rocket launcher
> 
> View attachment 380475


Soviet?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2017)

my bad.


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2017)

Leningrad Front

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2017)

Training with shovels for guns ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Aug 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)

Under fire...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

This youngster looks no more than 16. The picture though was taken in 1941 in Russia. Lying about your age was not uncommon in the age of volunteering for war, but the German army wasn't easy to fool. Somehow, this kid got his wish to join the firing line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

*A stunning image of the deaths of three brave airmen of Bomber Command was recorded by the camera on the following aircraft. The date is 16 June 1941 and the location is near the island of Borkum, in the East Frisian archipelago off the coast of Holland. A Bristol Blenheim Mk IV of 21 Squadron, piloted by Sergeant E. Lever, has pressed its attack so low, that its port wing has struck the mast of an enemy radio-equipped picket ship, known as a “squeaker”. Lever’s Blenheim has shed twelve feet of its wing and spun completely around to face the oncoming aircraft. In the distance, the lead Blenheim can be seen flying away. A moment later, the Blenheim hits the water killing Lever and his two crew members, Sergeant I. Overheu and Sergeant J. Phelps. The “squeaker” was sunk. *
The Right Place at the Right Time > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

Airspeed Horsa and it's crew after crash landing in Cherbourg Normandy June 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

*Photo of 78 Squadron.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

I think it is a Halifax

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2017)

Hitler reacts to being kissed by an American woman, Berlin Olympics, 1936

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2017)

In the spring of 1945, at the invitation of the Soviet Red Cross, Clementine Spencer-Churchill visited Leningrad, Stalingrad, Rostov-on-Don, Odessa, Kislovodsk, Pyatigorsk and other cities. For her work she was awarded the Order of the Red Banner of Labor by the Soviet government. After that she wrote a book titled _My Visit to Russia_.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

Some great pics.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)

BT-7 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 21, 2017)

C



aptured Focke-Wulf 189 Uhu. Stalingrad area, Winter 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)

A captured , damaged SB-2М-103А, 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2017)

Young 'uns

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2017)

British Army combat cameramen

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

Battle of Coral Sea Ref Board 1. Japanese aircraft carrier Shōhō under attack by American torpedo bombers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

British torpedo bomber Fairey Albacore at Luqa Malta 1942.
British torpedo bomber Fairey Albacore at Luqa Malta 1942. - a photo on Flickriver

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

George H.W. Bush seated in a Grumman TBM Avenger, circa 1944
George Bush a naval aviator in the cockpit of his TBM Avenger

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

Wound treatment in the air ..german pilots http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918&start=4930

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?f=338&t=3918

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)

A crashed I-16, 1941...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

That ain't going anywhere in a hurry....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2017)

keep your eyes open

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2017)

well seasoned

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)

Leningrad 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2017)

303 Sqn (Polish)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

*Jagdtiger production plant in Germany,1945.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

*German factory making naval guns for a battleship.*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

*The Tirpitz in June 1942 in Fættenfjord near Trondheim, Norway. Note the light /dark grey splinter-pattern disruptive camouflage. This was one of several paint schemes sported by Tirpitz during her service career.
This photo is apparently taken from the heavy cruiser Admiral Hipper and is showing the Tirpitz to the right and to the left of the Tirpitz and a German destroyer can be seen.
Commissioning of the Tirpitz.









*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

The officers of the Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler (motorisiert) pose a rollicking in front of the Palace of Versailles, France, shortly after the success of the Wehrmacht military operation in the West in 1940 (Fall Gelb). This photo was taken on July 17, 1940 shortly after the award ceremony Eisernes Kreuz I.Klasse. Some of them face can be recognized: 1. SS-Oberscharführer Fritz Bügelsack (Panzerspähzug / LSSAH), 2. SS-Hauptsturmführer Alexander Sukkau (Chef 10.Batterie / SS-Artillerie-Bataillon LSSAH), 3. SS-Hauptsturmführer Wilhelm Weidenhaupt (Chef 10 .Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH), 4. SS-Hauptsturmführer Otto Baum (Chef 7.Sturm / II.Sturmbann / LSSAH), 5. SS-Sturmbannführer Wilhelm Mohnke (Kommandeur II.Sturmbann / LSSAH), 6. SS- Hauptsturmführer Georg "Schonberger" Schönberger (Chef Panzersturm-Batterie / LSSAH), 7. SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Waffen-SS Josef "Sepp" Dietrich (Kommandeur LSSAH), 8. SS-Standartenführer August-Wilhelm Trabandt (Kommandeur III.Sturmbann / LSSAH), 9. SS-Obersturmbannführer Martin Kohlroser (Kommandeur I.Sturmbann / LSSAH), 10. SS-Sturmbannführer Wilhelm Keilhaus (He Erster Generalstabsoffizier LSSAH), 11. SS-Obersturmbannführer der Reserve Walter Staudinger (Kommandeur SS-Artillerie-Bataillon LSSAH), 12. SS-Hauptsturmführer Herbert Garthe (Chef 12.MG-Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH), and 13, SS-Oberscharführer Erich Gratz (Gruppenführer in 11.Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH). In addition, the SS-Hauptsturmführer Kurt Meyer (Chef 15. [Kradschützen] Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH) is in the second row between no.7 and no.8; SS-Obersturmführer Hugo Kraas (Zugführer II / 15. [Kradschützen] Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH) behind no.2; SS-Sturmbannführer Theodor "Teddy" Wisch (Kommandeur IV.Wachtbataillon / LSSAH) in the third row behind no.3; and SS-Obersturmführer Albert Frey (Chef 9.Sturm / III.Sturmbann / LSSAH) behind no.5

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Henschel Hs 126

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Construction of torpedo's for the Heinkel He 111.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Battle of Okinawa https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2015/04/21/national/history/ex-nurse-recalls-battle-okinawa-aims-share-misery-war/#.WZ2DOumQyUk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Dieppe raid

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Old War Movies: The Battle of Leyte Gulf 
Vt-6 1941 off hawali

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Very rare photo of Nagasaki, seconds after atomic bomb detonation, at ground level.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

An 88

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, they've been busy and productive!

#8022 would make an awesome diorama.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 24, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, they've been busy and productive!



More like "busy and destructive!"


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2017)

Excellent finds and photos folks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

Deen will be buried in his plane. The service on the fantail with the chaplain standing on the wing of the plane. In attendance, RADM Frederick C. Sherman, Task Group 38.3 commander, and David L. McDonald, XO of *Essex* and eventually CNO (1963–1967).Deck crewman has covered up Deen while a decision is being made what to do with the aircraft, which sustained heavy battle damage.






*AMM2 Loyce Edward Deen 
Birth: Apr. 21, 1921
Altus
Jackson County
Oklahoma, USA
Death: Nov. 5, 1944, At Sea




Served in Torpedo Squadron {Vt-15} USS Essex {CV-9}
Killed by anti aircraft fire over Manila Bay while serving as a Torpedo Plane gunner. 
Has  cenopath memorial

ABMC record:

Loyce E. Deen
Aviation Machinist's Mate, Second Class, U.S. Navy
Service # 6712310
United States Naval Reserve
Entered the Service from: Oklahoma
Died: 5-Nov-44
Missing in Action or Buried at Sea
Tablets of the Missing at Manila American Cemetery
Manila, Philippines
Awards: Distinguished Flying Cross, Air Medal, Purple Heart - Buried at Sea

---------------

Loyce Edward Deen, an Aviation Machinist Mate 2nd Class, USNR, was a gunner on a TBM Avenger.

On November 5, 1944, Deen's squadron participated in a raid on Manila where his plane was hit multiple
times by anti-aircraft fire while attacking a Japanese cruiser.

Deen was killed. The Avenger's pilot, Lt Robert Cosgrove, managed to return to his carrier, the USS Essex.
Both Deen and the plane had been shot up so badly that it was decided to leave him in it.

It is the only time in U.S. Navy history (and probably U.S. military history) that an aviator was buried in his aircraft after being killed in action *

Loyce Edward Deen, Aviation Machinist Mate (Gunner) 2nd Class buried at sea in Avenger

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 380975
> Deen will be buried in his plane. The service on the fantail with the chaplain standing on the wing of the plane. In attendance, RADM Frederick C. Sherman, Task Group 38.3 commander, and David L. McDonald, XO of *Essex* and eventually CNO (1963–1967).Deck crewman has covered up Deen while a decision is being made what to do with the aircraft, which sustained heavy battle damage.
> View attachment 380974
> View attachment 380973
> ...





There is a video of this aircraft landing after this mission, and the burial service taking place.I saw it week or so ago.If you want I will see if I can find it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Finland 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Made just outside Birmingham by Vickers. Each one took 13000 man hrs to make vs 4000 for Messerschmitt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

*No. 302 Polish Fighter Squadron. RAF Northolt, late October 1940*.
_Sitting from left are_: P/O Jerzy Czerniak, F/O Franciszek Jastrzebski, F/O Peter Carter, F/Lt John Framer, F/Lt James Thompson,
F/Lt Piotr Laguna, S/Ldr Jack Satchell, S/Ldr Mieczyslaw Mumler, F/Lt William Riley, F/O Julian Kowalski, F/O Tadeusz Czerwinski
and F/Lt Antoni Wczelik. _In the back row_: Sgt Boleslaw Bernas (left), P/O Wladyslaw Gnys, P/O Stanislaw Lapka, P/O Edward Pilch,
P/O Waclaw Krol, F/Lt Jan Czerny, Sgt Antoni Beda, P/O Jan Malinski, Sgt Antoni Lysek, Sgt Wilhelm Kosarz, Sgt Marian Wedzik,
P/O Aleksander Zukowski, Sgt Stanislaw Markiewicz, P/O Stanislaw Chalupa, P/O Zbigniew Wroblewski, Sgt Eugeniusz Nowakiewicz,
P/O Wlodzimierz Karwowski, Sgt Zenon Kleniewski and Sgt Jan Zaluski. 
302 Squadron pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

T




The 302 on July 13, 1940 at RAF Leconfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 25, 2017)

307 Night Fighter Squadron (Polish), Exeter 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

A burning soviet bomber near Kiev, 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Lighting the Tank Annexe. Digital ID 17420_a014_a014001228. Photo by the Chief Mechanics Testing Laboratory, 5 June 1943 to record the use of artificial lights at the Tank Assembly Workshop in the Chullora Workshops. Of interest are the General Lee M3 Medium tanks being refitted for the Australian Army. As well as building 54 Australian designed AC1 Cruiser tanks, the NSW Railways also modified 58 General Lee tanks and made 81 new cupola turrets for British Matilda tanks. Following its appointment as a tank contractor in October 1941, tanks were assembled at first Eveleigh and then Chullora, while parts were made at Eveleigh, Chullora and Cardiff.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

This is a view inside the Ilyushin fighter aircraft factory in the Russian city of Kuybyshev

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Jagdtiger Factory.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

King tiger factory

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Jagdpanther of the schwere Panzerjäger-Abteilung 655 March 1945 
Jagdpanther tank destroyer SdKfz 173 | World War Photos

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

IL-2 factory No.18 in Kuybyshev, attaching of the M-38 engine,1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Hetzer Prototype 
Jagdpanzer 38(t) Hetzer | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Royal Tiger

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

German heavy cruiser Admiral Hipper abandoned in dry dock at Kiel, May 1945
Astonishing photos show World War II in full colour - as you've never seen it before

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

General Dwight D Eisenhower and his senior commanders at Supreme Allied Headquarters in London, February 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

M4A4 | The Sherman Tank Site 
A Sherman with Rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

_No 8 Course Pilots of 19 OTU, of 22nd September 1940. _
RAF Training

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Norsemans on the shop floor at Noorduyn during the war. Note the unfinished frame nearest. Once its wooden formers and stringers were added, it would be covered in fabric and moved along the line.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

*HMS Stork torpedo damage 1942*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

*USS Oklahoma






*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

USS Nevada

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

USS Arizona 
he other two turrets have interesting histories.

Turret 2 was not completely salvaged like turrets 3 and 4. Only the turret roof and guns were removed, and the side armor remains just barely above the waterline. The three guns were refurbished and placed in the reserve stock. In late 1944, _Nevada_ had just returned from fire missions off Normandy and Southern France and needed her guns relined. The standard process was to replace the guns outright, relined the old guns, and install them on the next ship, so _Nevada's_ Turret 1 recieved _Arizona's_ guns. She used these to great effect off Iwo Jima and Okinawa, and had Operation Downfall gone forward she would have used them on the beaches of Kyushu.

Turret 1 is also rather odd. If _Arizona_ lay intact on the bottom, Turret 1's barbette would be as high out of the water as the barbette of Turret 3 is today, the highest point on the wreck. The explosion was so powerful that today it can't be seen from the surface. When the National Park Service took over the wreck, the Navy told them all 12 guns had been removed. It was quite a shock when divers found Turret 1 and its 3 guns intact on the wreck!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2017)

EXTRACTING THE DEAD

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

BT-5 soviet tank at the Khalkhin Gol 1939

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 25, 2017)

With a modern combat life expectancy measured in minutes there is no way I would ever be a tanker! Hats off to those guys, but unlike infantry in WW2 which used tanks for shields during advances modern infantry keeps a healthy distance away from missile and rocket magnets!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

H.M.S. Exeter, sinking

Reactions: Informative Informative:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Crew of German submarine U-550 abandons ship

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

World War II Mitsubishi Bi-Plane wreck near Rabaul, Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2017)

Those are great shots of the BBs at Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

Hungarian unit in Russia, Vorozhba, 1943 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 25, 2017)

Gotta take the "date-night" cars with you to the front.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is the video. Not for the squeamish. Just a word of warning.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMWz10jaK0g_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2017)

sniper .... face paint, Normandy, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 26, 2017)

Th


michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 381220


This was taken in Eindhoven Netherlands during the early stages of Market Garden. Unfortunately the celebration was shortlived as the operation failed rather spectacularly.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

B-24 Liberators of the 464th BF/15th Air Force bombing Vienna, March 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

January 1943: While on a bombing run over Salamau, New Guinea, before its capture by Allied forces, photographer Sgt. John A. Boiteau aboard an army Liberator took this photograph of a B-24 Liberator during World War II. Bomb bursts can be seen below in lower left and a ship at upper right along the beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

If you ever own an A-20 and needed to know how to ditch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

I had never seen this picture before. Those B-24's certeinly were flamers.

B-24 41-28853, 465th Bomb Group, 15th AF, victim of flak, 20 Nov 1944. Ship exploded. On board was the Group commander, Colonel Clarence Lokker. Amazingly, six of the crew survived, including Lokker, Co-Pilot Duckworth and second Bombardier (included in lead crew). Navigator Capt Kutger, grabbed his chute before the explosion and managed to clip it on while falling! One gunner and the Flight Engineer also survived. The rest of the crew perished. Colonel Lokker was shot and killed after trying to escape.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

A B-25 Mitchell from the 405th Bomb Squadron, "Green Dragons", 38th Bomb Group, 5th Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

A Curtiss SB2C-4 Helldiver after a crash landing on the deck of the USS Shangri-La. Sadly, the rear gunner’s body can be seen to the right of the aircraft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

B-24D 42-41142, “THUNDERBIRD II”, 308th/375th Chengkung, China 1 Apr 44, the result of a runaway propeller, on takeoff, that cut into the flight deck. The Pilot, John Z. McBrayer, lost his left leg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

aisei Maru during low level attack by B-25D Mitchell strafers
B-25D-1 "Feather Merchant #2" 41-30246 over Taisei Maru inside Victoria Bay off western Kairuru Island. The photo was taken from the side window of B-25D-1 "Hell's Fire" 41-30278 and is one of several taken that day of 90th SQ strafers conducting attacks in that area.


On April 6, 1943 at 1630, convoy "Hansa No. 28" departs Palau for Hansa Bay. It includes: subchaers CH-26 and CH-34 destroyers Tanikaze and Amatsukaze plus transports Teiryu Maru, India Maru, Toho Maru, Sydney Maru, Taisei Maru and Taiyu Maru.

On April 12, the convoy arrives at Hansa Bay and is attacked, and the Sydney Maru is lost. The next day at 0900 the remaining convoy depart Hansa Bay. The convoy splits, with Teiryu Maru, Toho Maru and Amatsukaze and CH-34 proceed back to Palau, arriving April 18, 1943.

The other ships CH-26, TANIKAZE and Taisei Maru and Taiyu Maru proceeded to Wewak to unload their remaining supplies on April 14. The next day while underway to Palau, the India Maru is sunk. The remainder of the convoy reaches Palau on April 20.

On September 19, 1943 "Wewak No. 9" convoy departs Palau consisting of Taisei Maru, Aden Maru and Yasukuni Maru escorted by subchaser CH-26 and CH-32. On September 23, 1943 the convoy arrives at Wewak and begin unloading cargo. The subchaser escorts depart on the 24th for Palau.

Victoria Bay is a short distance west of Wewak, amongst some islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2017)

We've all seen this famous picture. But how many know the story?

Douglas A-20G-30-DO Havoc "Tobias the Terrible" serial number 43-9477 of the 89th Bomb Squadron, 3rd Bomb Group, 5th Air Force, pulls out after skip bombing Taiei Maru off Wewak.

Pilot Lieutenant John Soloc's engine was shot out as he came around to attack; losing power, he elected to continue the attack. As he delivered his bomb amidships, his wingtip and propeller struck the ship's mast. The hydraulics were shot out and the bomb bay doors could not be closed. Unable to gain altitude or speed, the A-20 crashed a few miles away. Soloc survived; his gunner, John L. Bradley, went down with the plane.

After seventeen hours in the water, he was spotted by Lieutenant John P. "Jock" Henebry of the 90th Bomb Squadron. A US Navy Consolidated PBY-5 Catalina flying boat picked him up. Soloc was given a week's leave and returned to combat; he flew 61 missions by the end of the war. 

Taiei Maru, a 3,221 ton freighter operated by the Kuribayashi Shosen Kisen Kaisha (Kuribayashi Competitive Steamship Lines) was part of Wewak convoy Number 21 with Yakumo Maru and auxiliary subchasers Cha-47 and Cha-49. Two Consolidated B-24 Liberators of the 63rd Bomb Squadron, 43rd Bomb Group, 5th Air Force sank Yakumo Maru at 0230 Hours by radar; after sunrise nine A-20Gs of the 89th, with over 70 other Allied aircraft, attacked the convoy.

An intercepted message from Imperial Japanese Army General Headquarters on March 28 reported all four ships sunk and notified 8th Area Army on Wewak that their supply convoys were suspended indefinitely because of Allied aerial supremacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2017)

.... thanks for these Sys

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)

A crashed soviet SB-2 bomber near Vitebsk, 1941 ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Aug 26, 2017)

Excellent, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome info, thanks!

I always thought of the A-20 as a hotrod

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Very nice,


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Hornets and Mosquitoes on production line at Hatfield. Hornet F1 PX236 nearest camera entered service on the 26th October 1945, served with 64 Sq. Sold as scrap 22/01/51

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Great shot!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)

A crashed soviet TB-3 bomber, 1941 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2017)

on patrol, China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)

A crashed Su-2 bomber, 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2017)

Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2017)

345th Bomb Group Fitch’s Bitch B-25. 5th Air Force.

I will have to check, but for the 5th AF B25 groups, a few B25's had to have not been converted to strafers so as to still have the bomb sight installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2017)

Great pics, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2017)

Somewhere on the Elbe .... show me yours, I'll show you mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2017)

B24 production sub assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2017)

Unverified but this picture is said to show German fighters scrambling from Martuba in Libya whilst under attack form RAF bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2017)

Oberst Werner Mölders, Inspector of Fighters (this role was orignially called Inspekteur der Jagdflieger for the first three men who held the position, but was redesignated General der Jagdflieger when Mölders assumed the post), and the first man in the world to shoot down 100 aircraft. Ironically he was killed as a passenger on a Heinkel He III, on his way back to Berlin for the state funeral of Ernst Udet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

T



he Luftwaffe's top Bomber ace, Werner Baumbach, was famous for his daring raids in his JU88. Later in the war he was grounded to help develop new aircraft and lead, Kampfgeschwader 200 (KG 200) (in English Fight Squadron 200). This German Luftwaffe special operations unit during World War II flew test flights and had a special task to develop long range, high altitude missions for smuggling Nazi officials out of Germany. His most top secret missions, a secret he carried to the grave. Baumbach died in a plane crash, flight testing a British Lancaster bomber, in Argentina in 1953. Odd place for an ex Luftwaffe pilot to immigrate after the war, I think not.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

German Luftwaffe ace Walter Krupinski (197 Victories) and the highest scoring ace of all time Erich Hartmann (352 Victories) share laughs. I'm guessing around 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

Martin B-26 Marauder Mk.



RAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

Vickers Wellington with whittle w2b23 jet engine in tail found one more

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)

Amiot 354, France 1940 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2017)

Allied soldiers watch while former SS prisoner guards get their daily exercise

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 29, 2017)

I can't even imagine what those ladies are thinking! That is a very powerful picture, to me anyway.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)

Bloch MB.152 France 1940 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2017)

Just finished "_The Chosen Frozen_" (Thomas McKelvey Cleaver) account of the breakout from the Chosin Reservoir in December, 1950, after American Marines had pushed North almost to the Yalu River boundary with PRC and a great trap had been sprung by the Chinese. An important book with terrific background on the intelligence blunders made by MacArthur's staff in Tokyo and the early British naval role of HMS Victorious and her compliment of Seafires and Fireflies, plus heroic 41 Commando Royal Marines operations.
But air support is the real clincher ... both close attack by Navy and Marine Corsairs and USAF C-119 Boxcars.
Without this the troops could never have broken free. Highly recommended book.
Bears great resemblance to German operations on the Eastern Front with the caveat that the Americans had vastly greater resources to make good their extraction.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)

Bloch MB.152C1 , France, 1940 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)

The remains of a Grumman Hellcat fighter aircraft rest in the aircraft elevator hatch of the USS _Independence_. Scientists discovered the airplane during an AUV survey of the World War II aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 29, 2017)

Not often you see colour pics of WWII British tanks. Churchill MkII

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2017)

A-20B of the 85th Squadron, 47th Bombardment Group
While at Grosseto Italy. The war has ended for them. They are grateful to know they will soon be going home.

Miss Burma & Ground Crew

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2017)

P38's of the 54th FS and nurses. Attu, Aleutian islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 30, 2017)

Soviet bomber pilot over Sevastopol- 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 30, 2017)

He looks happy to be there, doesn't he?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

I would say... he tries to find out what he is doing there.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2017)

I think he's chasing his pizza order ...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2017)

Normandy, 1944'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 30, 2017)

Meanwhile at the pizzeria, another order comes in...!

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

prison compound in Germany, 1945Unidentified prison compound adjacent to the 371FG’s living area which was approximately 2.5 miles away from Fürth/Industriehafen Airfield

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

Cleaning of an elephant's trunk ... 1944...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Yokosuka R2y1 Keiun

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Nakajima Ki-44 "_Shoki_" of the 47th _Sentai_ in their Narimasu base.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2017)

Captain Fedor Shikunov, commander of the 69th GIAP 1st Ukrainian Front with a Bell P-39

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Some great shots and so many unanswered questions

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

Щ-311 in the Kornstadt harbour, 1940

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)

"... Some great shots and so many unanswered questions"
And untold stories.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

The soviet Щ-303 submarine 1944..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Germans invade Poland on _*Sep 01*_, _*1939



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Yokosuka R2y1 Keiun
> View attachment 381753



I have a sneaking suspicion that this picture is a model posed on glass. I don't believe we would see the antenna wire from this apparent distance.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 381869



I would totally let them interrogate me

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 381869


You found "Sad Sack" on the far left of the picture!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

The Nazi German soldiers overthrowing a frontier barrier at the Polish border crossing near Sopot, 1.IX.1939 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

Austrian Women committed suicide as Russian troops advanced into Austria.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

A rather frequent occurrence from what I have read about England's notoriously muddy airfields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2017)

Except it's either Italy or North Africa, probably the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

The Nazi troops crossing the Polish-German borderline heading Gdynia in 1939. It seems that's the same Polish border crossing seen in the pis of posts #8175 and #8179...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Except it's either Italy or North Africa, probably the former.


Yep 92 squadron in Italy!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 1, 2017)

A13 Cruiser MkIV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 1, 2017)

Interesting photo of a Cromwell (I think it might be a Comet due to the size of the turret ring) on Theddlethorpe beach Lincolnshire that was used as a target by the RAF. I find it interesting because the outer of the two hull skins has been blown or rusted off and you can see the Christie suspension. Long springs with dampers mounted on top. The big wheels were mounted onto arms that pushed and pulled the springs. You can also see the Merrit-Brown transmission and what looks like the cylinder liners of the Meteor engine.





Stock Photo - This is a Cromwell Tank (I Believe) that was used as target practice for the R.A.F. Its located on the beach at Theddlethorpe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Many Polish civilians died in the fierce German attack...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

Mjr. Sucharski, the Commandant of the Westerplatte ...






The battleship Schleswig-Holstein during heavy firing at the Polish Military Transit Depot on the Westerplatte ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2017)

View of an undamaged Polish city from the cockpit of a German medium bomber aircraft

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2017)

A young Polish boy returns to what was his home and squats among the ruins during a pause in the German air raids on Warsaw, Poland, in September of 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

The battleship Schleswig-Holstein shelling the Westerplatte ...






The burning Polish Military Transit Depot on the Westerplatte ... the image was taken from the Schleswig-Holstein ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2017)

A Japanese airfield is going to be hit by parafrags. Note the planes in the revetments on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

The Bf-109 was generally more maneuverable in the horizontal pane, especially the F series. The Fw-190 had higher climb rate, speed and acceleration. It could dive or climb away from opponents weapon parameters and approach from the rear or above, where a slower opponent is unable turn his weapons.

The shorter wings generate less drag and improve roll rate. This is important because in a defensive scenario the pilot is unlikely to out-turn his pursuer, instead uses* abrupt changes in flight direction;* left to right, up and down, also known as “scissors”. Followed by a smooth evasive drive or climb to acquire the pursuer from a higher perch.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

109 Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

1.IX.1939 , th Nazi German troops attacking the Polish Post Office in Gdansk ( Danzig ) ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Heinrich Bartels at Kalamaki airfield in Greece with his ME-109 and current total of 70 kill marks.
According to official figures he eventually scored a total of 99 victories, including 49 on the Eastern Front and 50 in the skies of Germany against Allied air raids.
American P-47 Thunderbolts killed him over Bonn in 1944, age 26.
In 1968 his Bf-109G-10 with his remains still in the cockpit were found deep in the ground near the town of Meckenheim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Oblt Otto Behrens with a Person in front of a FW 190 A of 6/JG 26 in 1941.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Major Günther Specht mit Professor Kurt Tank, Focke Wulf Chefkonstrukteur

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)

Lend Lease to USSR - The Persian Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)

...






and other aid to the Soviets

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

Poland 1939 ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2017)

The Soviets sure loved their P-39's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

You have to add .. soviet pilots but not the soviet government...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)

"... The Soviets sure loved their P-39's."

_Except _when they were making propaganda films ... then it's all Yaks and Lags

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)

Lt General Wm Knudsen, former GM President and FDR $1.00-a-day man before being fired by FDR at the insistence of his New Deal boys as a 'capitalist' and then, being recruited by the US Military to industrialize their military production, was responsible for getting Ford's Willow
Line B-24 organized into sub-assemblies and then on to one aircraft per hour. Consolidated didn't have a clue about assembly line production. [Source: "Foundry of Democracy"
Arthur Herman]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

Ju-87s over Poland in September 1939..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 2, 2017)

Sikh soldiers in North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 2, 2017)

Applying some extra armour. Not sure a couple of inches of concrete would make much difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

The soviet S-7 submarine in the Kornstadt harbour, 1942...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

I wasn't aware the Soviets had a submarine let alone fleets of them so I went digging. Not mine, from this site...

Victories and losses of Soviet submarines during WWII • Axis History Forum

Use of Soviet submarines during WWII [according to statistics from 2004]

Soviet submarines sank by torpedos and artillery fire:
I. Pacific Ocean fleet - 4 enemy ships [Japanese] were sank by submarines in 1945: 2 small steamers, 1 cable wessel and 1 seine-netter.
5 Soviet submarines were lost in Pacific during WWII.

II. North fleet - 35 enemy ships [German] were sank in 1941-1944: 20 transports, 7 anti-submarine boats, 5 auxiliary patrol ships, 1 submarine, 1 mine-sweeper, 1 auxiliary ship. In addition 4 transports [19390 brt] were seriously damaged. The most successful year - 1943 [15 ships were sank].
23 Soviet submarines were lost in Arctic during WWII. The worsest year - also 1943 [10 losses].

III. Black Sea fleet - 45 ships [18 German, 2 Italian, 6 Romanian, 3 Bulgarian, 16 neutral Turkish] were sank in 1941-1944: 43 transports + tankers + anding barges. The most successful year - 1943 [17 ships were sank].
28 Soviet submarines wele lost in Black Sea during WWII. The worsest year - 1942 [13 submarines were lost].

IV. Baltic Sea fleet - 48 ships [17 German, 7 Finnish, 1 Danish, 2 Dutch, 11 Norwegian, 10 neutral Swedish] were sank in 1941-1945: 1 submarine, 1 mine-sweeper, 1 patrol ship, 1 training ship, 1 depot ship, 2 tankers, 1 tug, 1 barge, 37 transports, 2 seine-netters. The most successful year - 1942 [22 ships were sank]
45 Soviet submarines wele lost in Baltic during WWII. The worsest year - 1941 [27 submarines were lost].

The success of Soviet submarines was mediocre - USSR used 277 submarines during WWII [165 submarines were in 1939 - the largest world's submarine fleet]. They sank [by torpedos, artillery fire, mines] 191 ships during Winter war, wars with Germany and Japan in all seas - 4 submarines, 3 small destroyers, 11 patrol ships, 9 patrol boats, 2 mine-layers, 6 mine-sweepers, 9 landing barges, 6 military tankers, 6 military transports, 3 depot ships, 2 hospital ship, 1 training ship, 1 cable wessel, 6 tugs, 6 barges, 9 trawler ships, 1 small fishing ship, 86 transports, 2 tankers, 18 motor-sailing ships [172.785 brt total]. This data includes 5 ships were sank during Winter War [2 German, 1 Finnish, 1 Swedish, 1 Estonian].

Soviets achieved rate 1.89 [191 sank ships per 101 lost submarines]. British submarines achieved the ratio 9.29 [632 sank ships per 68 lost submarines], USN submarines achived fantastic ratio 24.15 as they performed in much more favourable conditions in comparison with other navies [1280 sank ships per 53 lost submarines].
Axis forces - Italian submarines had the ratio 1.1; Germans had the ratio 2.69 [2973 sank ships(!) per 1060 lost submarines including sank under capitulation]; Japanese - 1.73.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
 4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

Also if you make a focus on the shape of the russian WW2 soubmarines you can find them looking very similar to the German U-boots. No wonder because the soviet engineers/designers were teaching by the Nazi troubleshooters.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

*Enzian Flak Missile 
This experimental World War II German anti-aircraft missile was designed in 1944 by Dr. Hermann Wurster of Messerschmitt with an aerodynamic shape influenced by the Me 163 rocket fighter. Test models in the E-1 series were launched from Karlshagen/Peenemuende in mid-1944, boosted by four Schmidding 109-553 solid dyglycol rockets. The sustainer engine was a RI 210B Walter motor powered by mixed acid and gasoline, which were fed to the chamber by a hydrogen-peroxide-fueled turbopump. The missile was to be controlled by a ground-operator through a joystick, but the missiles ran badly out of control during the early launches. In all 38 launch attempts were made, but the program was cancelled at the end of January 1945.

The NASM artifact is marked E1/58, indicating it was the 58th missile of the test series. The U.S. Army Air Forces shipped it from Germany in 1946.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

P-47 p-51 p-38 
Lockheed P-38H Lightning (s/n 42-66923); North American P-51A Mustang (s/n 43-6246; c/n 99-22349) and Republic P-47D Thunderbolt (s/n 42-22790), respectively, in formation; circa 1940s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2017)

Very cool find John.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Aerial view of four United States Army Air Forces aircraft in flight in formation; bottom (foreground) to top (background): Republic YP-43 Lancer, Curtiss P-40 Warhawk, Bell P-39 Airacobra, and Lockheed P-38 Lightning; 1941.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I dont want to get into any political discussions about the Soviets. Just enjoy the picture for what it was in that conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)

A destroyed early T-34 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien "Tony Japanese ace Teruhiko Kobayashi



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

johnbr said:


> 109 Factory
> View attachment 381961



You sure? He 111 fuselages.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

That is what the site said.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> You sure? He 111 fuselages.


I agree, those would be awfully big 109's perhaps they made both?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

The picture was of the Wiener Neustädter Flugzeugwerke. This site also shows Ju 88 wings...Google Translate

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

The boat in front with the Turmumbau II,U 518(Friedrich-Wilhelm Wissmann),this was the easy boat.
Photograph taken during destroyer escort on 1 or 2 July 1943.
The boat on left,U 530(Kurt Lange).

Both boats returning from an unsuccessful patrol,
arrival in Bordeaux on 03-07-1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

123 commissioning,30-05-1940 Karl-Heinze Moehle.

As far as i know(at least to me),some U.A.K. emblems are not known for some U-Boats.

Note the triangle on the cunning-tower,it looks like an schoolboat emblem,
this boat was commissioned before her U.A.K. trials.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

U-Boat V-80

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Another view of V-80, 4 man midget sub prototype. (c) 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

U-Boat ) VS 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks very cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

U-Boat U 2361 
German U-Boat Casualties in World War Two – RCN News Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

U-29

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

2 things you would not put me into during time of war, subs and tanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

No question! No subs, no tanks. Both are basically semi mobile coffins in my mind!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2017)

Who knew ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)

Nach Leningrad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Who knew ...
> View attachment 382275



Fritz McVonFarlandstein

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 4, 2017)

Actually he's a member of the top secret German unit tasked with evaluating captured enemy equipment. The Germans were astounded at the psychological impact of this particular weapon, which they termed "schreiende erwürgte katze" or "screaming strangled cat". The first squealing drones had the "volunteer" test platoon running from their positions with their hands over their ears yelling ""Make it stop!". They'd never seen such a small device have such a tremendous impact on the battlefield.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)

... particularly effective when leading a bayonet charge


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 5, 2017)

January 1942 - U-boat U-123 shows their intended victim in the distance

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)

Hitler youth doing volunteer work as bus conductor

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 380457


Fishing and Duck hunting in South Texas?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)

... brutal


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)

Just finished reading "Adventures of my Youth: a German Soldier on the Eastern Front, 1941 - 1945" [Armin Scheiderbauer] the very personal story of a young Austrian who at age 18 attends officer training and is posted to the USSR after the worst of December's reverses. Lots of detail about daily life on the central front and attitudes back home in Germany while on leave or training. But what makes it a special book is his account of being on the receiving end of Operation Bagration, June 22, 1944. The Central Front collapses entirely and Armin winds up prisoner with a lung wound and is held by the Soviets until 1947 (the Austrians got off very lightly, it seems). In 1947 he is repatriated, age 24. The book is written for his daughter. Bagration was Stalin`s greatest offensive against Germany. Images of same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2017)

Excellent material guys, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 5, 2017)

Atlantic 1942. Machine gun is a Hotchkiss MkI* .303 from WWI
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbIdVLTMiRY_







youtube video of a Hotchkiss being fired

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2017)

Damaged T-34 at the Moscow area, 1941..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2017)

Tiger gunnery school

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2017)

The same T-34 seen in the post #8274 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Tiger gunnery school
> View attachment 382369



Turret 121 about to resolve an issue with turret 231?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)

And the next shot of the same T-34 seen in the post #8274 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2017)

"Hey, Mikhail. I can see your house from here !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)

Can you check Führer's likes on the Facebook? ..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2017)

"Nein ! I am watching 'Game of Thrones', dumkopf !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)

Ooooo, what does the button do?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2017)

That would be great for a diorama.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)

Finland 1940 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2017)

Who knew that the Germans invented the car wash?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)

A captured, damaged BT-7 ... 1941

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2017)

That guy doesn't look so god...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)

Hamburg, ladies for hire .. early war

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)

Murmansk ..?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep.. the Vaenga airfield...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)

Note the grenade bundle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 9, 2017)

Sergeant Fyodor Konoplyov and his crew firing a DShK anti-aircraft gun, Leningrad, Russia, 9 Oct 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Jumping Hans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2017)

Heigh- ho, heigh-ho, t's off to work we go ith a bucket and spade and a hand grenade heigh-ho , heigh-ho, heigh-ho, heigh-ho, heigh-ho ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


>



Ok...I'm going to bite. 

Where on earth was this pic taken with a Me109 and a truck with an English company name? Jersey in the Channel Islands perhaps?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

All Aboard..!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2017)

The Bf109 is the aircraft of Wilhelm Meyerweissflog, of JG 53, and was taken on Gurnsey.
He was 51 years old !
After returning from leave, on 5th September 1940, he decided to 'follow the boys', and set out on a free-lance patrol. He was shot down, and crash-landed at Monkton Farm, near Manston, not having a clue where he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 10, 2017)

Just a touch of damp weather

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 382602



Ferdinands being turned into Elephants?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 382641



The entire photo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Ok...I'm going to bite.
> 
> Where on earth was this pic taken with a Me109 and a truck with an English company name? Jersey in the Channel Islands perhaps?



Yep, Channel Islands 1940.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 12, 2017)

Universal Carrier fitted with high tech folding overhead armour

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)

A collab Dutch woman in camp Amersfoort...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2017)

Wouldn't look out of place as one of today's militant feminists

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 12, 2017)

She does not look the least unhappy at being shorn?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)

You also would be happy if lices stopped bitting you at last.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Seen better days

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2017)

Japanese Home Defense

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2017)

drowned Jagdpanzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2017)

perils of misloading ... Operation Torch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> perils of misloading ... Operation Torch
> 
> View attachment 382850



Looks like shrapnel holes in the funnel


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2017)

Note the hollow in the surface on the wing/fuselage fairing exposed by the dropped flap. I've always taken pains to model this as a flat surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2017)

This is what I found about the capsized ship, from here...Photos Taken in French Morocco | World War II Database

"US Army sentry at the partially capsized Vichy-French ocean liner SS Porthos in the harbor at Casablanca, French Morocco, 8 Nov 1942. The Porthos was damaged by 16-inch shells fired from the USS Massachusetts."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 14, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 382775


Your gonna need the BIG jack!


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Your gonna need the BIG jack!


No. Just call AAA.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2017)

Check your chute, sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 15, 2017)

Pilot Officer Scruggs and his trusty navigator ready for another mission.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2017)

A badly smashed Australian Army jeep under the starboard engine of A9-557, a Bristol Beaufort bomber operated by No 100 Squadron RAAF. Tadji, New Guinea.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 15, 2017)

The rocketeers at Peenemünde congratulate one another after a successful A-4 test. Dornberger is on the left shaking hands with Rudolph Hermarn. October 3, 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2017)

Poland, 1939

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

Ukraina 1943 .,..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Poland, 1939
> 
> View attachment 382976



I'm not sure the pic was taken in Poland. The year 1939 in the pic caption , doesn't mean it was taken there. I would say it's very likely somewhere in the former Czechoslovakia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

A-20 Boston of the 859th BBAP, 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

Wurger said:


> I'm not sure the pic was taken in Poland. The year 1939 in the pic caption , doesn't mean it was taken there. I would say it's very likely somewhere in the former Czechoslovakia.


Pretty sure it was Poland. In the Bundesarchiv here is the link to that picture: Bundesarchiv - Picture database: Simple search

The caption reads:
Short title:

Polen, Zivilisten, Soldat auf Krad




Dating:

September 1939


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Pretty sure it was Poland. In the Bundesarchiv here is the link to that picture: Bundesarchiv - Picture database: Simple search
> 
> The caption reads:
> Short title:
> ...



This is a propaganda shot. The original title of the pic is "Volksdeutsche reichen ihren Befreiern einen frischen trunk "Fr" OKW". The translation is... The Volksdeutschers offering a fresh beverage to heir liberator". Because it is a propaganda pic it could have been taken everywhere in 1939. The close area to the German/Polish frontier is possible Judging by the landscape it could be the South borderline. Additionaly , none of Poles here in Poland would give anything a Nazi German during the September Campaign 1939. Unless it would be a bullet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes I am sure it is a propaganda shot, however every reference I can find for it mentions Poland as the location. So in short there is no reason to doubt the location. The veracity of the sentiment expressed in the picture is indeed somewhat in doubt however there was a large german speaking population in Poland some of whom certainly welcomed the invasion. 

In the same archive and from the same period is another photo which is labeled as "German women living in Poland giving bread to German troops."


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

And now it is more possible. German living in Poland.. sounds OK. But judging of the landscape and quality of the road in the background, also by the fence, still having doubts. The appearance of the polish land in that time was really a little bit different I would say.. However the title is the title.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2017)

RAF rescue craft on the Nile Delta

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2017)

Kursk ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> RAF rescue craft on the Nile Delta
> 
> View attachment 382988​



"Welcome to WW2Aircraft.net's favorite gameshow...NAME...THAT...RUDDER!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 16, 2017)

Drivers hatch Valentine tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

Wurger said:


> And now it is more possible. German living in Poland.. sounds OK. But judging of the landscape and quality of the road in the background, also by the fence, still having doubts. The appearance of the polish land in that time was really a little bit different I would say.. However the title is the title.


Very much so, as the following shows a chunk of Germany and Prussia were given to Poland at the end of WW1. This resulted in a fairly large german speaking population being within the borders of Poland.

*Creation of Poland[edit]*




White and green stripes indicate the farthest the Russians were able to advance and the farthest the Poles were able to attack in Russia during the Polish–Soviet War. Blue and white stripes indicate fighting with the West Ukrainian People's Republic
In the aftermath of World War I, the Polish people broke out in the Greater Poland Uprising on December 27, 1918, in Poznań after a patriotic speech by Ignacy Paderewski, a famous Polish pianist. The fighting continued until June 28, 1919, when the Treaty of Versailles was signed, which recreated the nation of Poland. From the defeated German Empire, Poland received the following:


Most of the Prussian province of Posen was granted to Poland. This territory had already been taken over by local Polish insurgents during the Great Poland Uprising of 1918–1919.[65]
70% of West Prussia was given to Poland to provide free access to the sea, along with a 10% German minority, creating the Polish corridor.[7]
The east part of Upper Silesia was awarded to Poland after a plebiscite. Sixty percent of residents voted for German citizenship, and 40 percent for Poland; as a result the area was divided.[7]
To provide a Polish railway line connecting Gdańsk and Warsaw, the area of Działdowo (Soldau) in East Prussia was granted to the new Polish state.[66]
From the eastern part of West Prussia and the southern part of East Prussia in the provinces of Warmia and Masuria, a small area was granted to Poland.[67]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Poland, 1939
> 
> View attachment 382976


The best part of the day. A hot cup of pee.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)

Burma ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 17, 2017)

Neither picture is WWII but I think its awesome to show what 20 years of dvelopment can do

Vickers 6 ton tank






Conqueror tank (63 tons)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)

The Vickers 6 ton tank was a base for the Polish 7TP light tank. Also Russians used that for their T-26.

The Polish 7TP tank was the main tank of the Polish Army during the September Campaign 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2017)

Blenheims and escorts. N. Africa Feb 26 42

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)

Burma again ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 383033




He looks happy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2017)

A lot going on with that 109 aside from the laundry....roundel in the fuselage cross?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)

Slovak markings had a meatball inside the cross.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2017)

Many thanks, I like those markings


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Clothes will dry quicker once he gets airborne....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 19, 2017)

Altogether now boys! PUSH!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)

An attack of a Il-2...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 19, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

looks like it's going to be a bad day.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2017)

Russia, July, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2017)

Can't think of many more hardcore professions. Dude, I was a bike mechanic on the eastern front!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2017)

T-26 in Finland...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 22, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 383263


That's what I would want for Deer hunting!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2017)

at6 said:


> That's what I would want for Deer hunting!!!!!!!!!!



Only if you enjoy gathering venison soup as it drips off the trees. 

I think it would fall into the general bucket of "overkill"?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2017)

But it would be pretty darn tender!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> But it would be pretty darn tender!



Tender to the point of liquification!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2017)

Ryan Pt-22

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Sep 22, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Tender to the point of liquification!


Perfect for someone with no teeth.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 22, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> If you ever own an A-20 and needed to know how to ditch it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 381227


Can't I just give it a little peck on the cheek and tell it I'll call it in the morning.....and then don't? (just kidding)
Great pics, Sys. Thanks for posting these...makes me wanna find my dad's old pics of his time at Itami air base in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2017)

All this begs the question. How effective were anti-tank rifles?


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends on the tank's armor. Russians loved them in urban settings as they would go through walls and hit what ever was behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Cool pics.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2017)

Excellent photo finds folks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2017)

Tannenberg, June, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2017)

October, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2017)

April, 1942. Wizards at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2017)

That "nose art" looks similar to the kind applied to the He 100. Is it also propaganda?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)

It doesn't seem to be the propaganda. The "nose art" is the emblem of the 1.NJG3. Here a couple of shots more .. all pics were taken at the MTO in 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Odd that L1+DH seems to have have had one fin in what appears to have been a day scheme.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep.. the pic was taken in Benghazi while the rest of them in Sicilia. Possible a replacement of damaged fin or the image in Benghazi is showing its repainting.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2017)

Cool! Thanks! Never saw that one before.

This is what I was referring to :







Boy, what was I smoking? It looks nothing like the one on the 110! Funny how your memory can play tricks with your mouth.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)

Well.. you have to stop smoking...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 25, 2017)

428 Battery, Coastal Defence Artillery Headquarters, Dover, December 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2017)

The 1st three pics in Wojtek;s post of the 110 above appear to be taken at the same time as the one I posted. Note the box on top of the ladder and the fellow working with the guns is wearing an officer's cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes Andy, it is the same Bf 110 at the same time.


----------



## at6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 383476


Just another day in Summer camp singing "Koombayahhhhhhhhhhhh".


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 26, 2017)

6 Pounder *A*rmour *P*iercing *D*iscarding *S*abot round being loaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 27, 2017)

British gunners using an American Modele 1897 75mm gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 27, 2017)

Royal Irish Fusiliers of the British expeditionary forces come to the aid of French farmers whose horses have been commandeered by the French Army. A Bren Carrier is hitched to a plow to help with the spring tilling of the soil on March 27, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2017)

The German light cruiser Karlsruhe ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2017)

The Soviet torpedo-boat D-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2017)

A photo checking on results of Sturmovik attack ..Germany 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 383587


"Igor. Why does it say made in China, warranty expired?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Tea and bread for Greek soldiers at Canea...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)

HMS Orion, the British RN Leander-class light cruiser.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Torch (Sep 28, 2017)

v2 said:


> Tea and bread for Greek soldiers at Canea...
> View attachment 383636


Those helmets look 2 sizes too small...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)

Hurricane Mk.I of No.111 Squadron RAF in France 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 383707


Lucky should like this one. It's his favorite number.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lets take a ride on a P-40.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Cool.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)

Brand-new Yak7V at a factory airfield ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Cool.....



There's no place like home, huh?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 29, 2017)

BEF troops manhandling a French 25mm M34 anti tank gun. These guns were too flimsy for towing so were moved Portee style, in the background you can see the ramps to load/unload it onto a lorry. It could be fired from the lorry but I have only ever read of this being done in North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Room for one more I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2017)

Devastators off Hawaii, USS Enterprise Torpedo Sqn 6, 1941 prewar.
Tail colors assigned to the US Carriers between the wars-
CV-2 Lexington - Lemon Yellow
CV-3 Saratoga - White
CV-4 Ranger - Willow Green
CV-5 Yorktown - Insignia Red
CV-6 Enterprise - True Blue
CV-7 Wasp - Black

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Brand-new Yak7V at a factory airfield ...
> 
> View attachment 383767


YAK, YAK, YAK,YAK.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Room for one more I think.
> View attachment 383770


Gotta love mass transit.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

#21, what size gun is in the nose (to the right of the guy standing on the right)? It seems a lot bigger than a .50 cal.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

That's awesome! 

That dog must be one hell of a shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Jamie Cross collectables Army Flak Badges of the German Army -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Sep 29, 2017)

Syscom,

Cool pic of the Devastators.
What is that trailing the "16" plane?
Antenna Wire?
Scratch on film?


Elvis


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

Comrade. The rodent stew is almost ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> Lets take a ride on a P-40.
> 
> View attachment 383723


Yes, but what is the inflight movie like?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 30, 2017)

I think I have spotted the problem you have it in park.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

great shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)

*8552*
"..... Some Havocs were converted to Turbinlite aircraft which replaced the nose position with a powerful searchlight. The Turbinlite aircraft would be brought onto an enemy fighter by ground radar control. The onboard radar operator would then direct the pilot until he could illuminate the enemy. At that point a Hawker Hurricane fighter accompanying the Turbinlite aircraft would make the attack.[10] The Turbinlite squadrons were disbanded in early 1943"
[Wikipedia]
BTW - The Havoc on tracks has nothing to do with Turbinlite. Here's film of the tracked:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9vmamugkI4_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)

The keel of the ship Wilhelm Gustloff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 447638



No. 1 Squadron. While searching for info on the above photo I came across this...




​During World War II, the 13th (Lancashire) Parachute Battalion started an adventurous experiment as it prepared for D-Day: enlisting dogs into their ranks. The so-called “paradogs” (short for “parachuting dogs”) were specifically trained to perform tasks such as locating mines, keeping watch and warning about enemies. As a side job, they also served as something of a mascot for the two-legged troops.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

_Ausf.G IR (Infrared) vision system. German Infrared Night-Vision Devices – Infrarot-Scheinwerfer_
Panzer V Panther








n mid 1943, first tests with infrared night-vision (Nacht Jager) devices and telescopic rangefinders mounted on Panther started. Two different arrangements / solutions were created and used on Panther tanks. Solution A – Sperber (Sparrow Hawk) was made up of one 30cm infrared searchlight (with range of 600m) and image converter operated by the commander – FG 1250.From late 1944 to March of 1945, some Panzerkampfwagen V Panther Ausf G (and other variants) mounted with FG 1250, were succesfully tested. From March to April of 1945, approximately 50 Panthers Ausf G (and other variants) mounted with FG 1250, saw combat service on the Eastern Front and Western Front. Panthers with IR operated with SdKfz.251/20 Uhu (Owl) half-track with 60cm infra-red searchlight and Sd.Kfz.251/21 Falke (Falcon) (with range of 2500m). This solution could be easily mounted on any type of armored fighting vehicle 
Solution B – Second more complicated arrangement / solution was "Biwa" (Bildwandler), which provided driver (installed on the front hull), gunner (installed on the mantlet in front of the gun sight) and commander (as in Solution A) each with one 30cm infrared searchlight (with range of 600m) and image converter. We have this for Panther II, but it's "Biwa" is not functional, only looks good. Various variants of Panthers were converted and mounted with "Biwa". It was reported that tests were successful, but there is very few combat reports from the Eastern or Western Front. Due to the lack of evidence, existence of Solution B is still questionable and even considered a hoax, but despite this was "implemented" into the game for Panther II (and it is simplier, than use a second - third "unarmed" Sd.Kfz 251/21 for the german tank platoon).
Various units received IR Panthers including 116th Panzer Division (3rd company of 24th Panzer Regiment, Western Front, Summer of 1944), Sixth SS Panzer Army (Hungary, early 1945), Panzer Division Muncheberg and Clausewitz.One combat report is by a veteran of 1st SS Panzer Regiment of 1st SS Panzer Division "LSSAH", who states that few Panthers equipped with infrared night-vision devices possibly from 116th Panzer Division were used in 1944/45 during the Ardennes Offensive.In April of 1945, Panthers equipped with IR equipment (solution B) joined Panzer Division Clausewitz and in mid April near Uelzen destroyed entire platoon of British Comet cruiser tanks. Also on April 21st of 1945, same Panthers overran an American anti-tank position on the Weser-Elbe Canal. Most of those reports can’t be confirmed and are questionable.

In addition, it is reported but not supported that single unit equipped with Jagdpanthers also received and used infrared night-vision devices.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Panther tanks of Operation Spring Awakening, the last German offensive of WWII, abandoned on the road near Lake Balaton, Hungary, due to lack of fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Two American soldiers inspect a destroyed German King Tiger tank, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2017)

Great pic. Looks like the nearest Panther has also been burnt-out, I suppose by the crew.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

_s.Pz.Abt.503, later nicknamed “Feldherrnhalle”, posing in formation for the German newsreels, prior to departing for Hungary, 1944.
*Tiger II specifications*
Dimensions (L-w-h) 6.40 (10.28 oa) x 3.75 x 3.09 m (21ft x12ft6 x10ft1)
Total weight, battle ready 69.8 tons (76.9 short tons)
Crew 5 (commander, driver, gunner, loader, radio/machine-gunner)
Armament 88 mm (3.46 in) KwK43 L/71, 86 rounds
2 or 3x 7.9 mm (3 in) MG 34, 5800 rounds
Armor 25 to 180 mm (1-7.08 i)
Propulsion V12 Maybach HL230 P30, gasoline, 690 hp (515 kW)
Transmission OLVAR EG40 12 16B, 8-forward/4-reverse gearbox
Suspension Torsion bars and interleaved wheels
Speed (on road – off road) 41.5 km/h – 20 km/h (25.8 – 12 mph)
Operational range (on road – off road) 170 km – 120 km (110 – 75 mi)
Total production 492



_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Very rare Studio Portrait of 2 brothers in the Armour Branch / 2.WK The one in the uniform of the assault gun troop of the Armed Forces and the other in the uniform of LAH SS Panzer troop with interesting peas tarn-cap of the Tiger Force / Rottenführer Waffen SS

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Re



fuel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

German "Elefant" tank destroyers on the assembly line. These were a Schwerer Panzerjäger ("heavy tank-hunter") of the Wehrmacht during World War II…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

The very last chassis of the Panzerjäger Tiger(P) "Ferdinand" on assembly

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Oct 1, 2017)

I have to say that the standard of these photo's, each and every one of them is stunning. Can I just take this chance to thank all the people who have contributed as the effort is much apppreciated

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

Hans Multhopp the father of Ta-183



Scale Model Focke Wulf TA 183 Plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)

... I suspect that the majority of the men depicted in German uniform and possibly Soviet never lived to experience the end of WW2 and home .... 5 million Germans died, 3.5 of them on the Eastern Front and at the very least 3 times that number of Soviets .... so in my mind these photos are the same as lighting a little candle to their memory.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)

Rommel on the move

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2017)

breaking out of a 'pocket'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2017)

USO Show, Normandy, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2017)

WTF are those?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hungarian 44M - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Geo. New one to me.

Next.....Interesting placement of the starter crank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)

The Polish Military Transit Depot at Westerplatte peninsula in Gdańsk.. from the bird's eye ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2017)

Based on the writing, it must have been a German recon photo.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)

Yep.. 

Here is the another image ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2017)

Hitler visiting the Westerplatte , 1939..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2017)

Tigers checking out before Kursk ... note the coiled barbed wire on on the ledges above the tracks ... to dissuade borders

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2017)

Russian civilians digging trenches near the Don river, 1942 ..

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 4, 2017)

Royal Navy 6th Flotilla on patrol 6th Feb 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Oct 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

Still digging trenches at the Don River ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)

... neat work.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)

Free French ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 5, 2017)

At just after 04:45 local time on September 1, 1939, as the Germans launched their attack on Westerplatte and WWII officially began, another ferocious assault was just beginning at the small post office in the city's then-called Hevelius Square. Detachments of German police and SS units lay siege to the 50 Polish post office workers inside, who put up a brave struggle for over 17 hours until the casualties became unbearable, part of the building collapsed and the Germans began to attack with flame-throwers.

One month later on October 2, 30 of the surviving postal workers were sentenced to death and subsequently shot a few weeks later (their bodies were only discovered in Zaspa Cemetery in 1991), and the whole episode has become part of Polish history.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)

The Free World needs more Poland ..... right about now.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

1939, the captured by Germans , Polsih light recce tankettes TKS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2017)

Corsairs and natives from the Solomon Islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2017)

B26's dumping their load on a bridge in France. And hopefully the bombs missed the B26's below.

Moselle bridge, Dec 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

A dedication of a TK-3 light recce tankette named "Rzemieślnik" ( Crafter ) at the Cracow Market Square in May 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

A captured TK-3 light tankette comparing to the Panzer IV ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

Captured and used by Nazi Germans TKS tankettes sent to Finland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2017)

Just finishing "Berlin at War", Roger Moorhouse. Spans and probes the period in Berlin's collective psyche from Hitler's birthday until the final end. From the over-the-top April 1939, to the utter desolation and crushing defeat of May 1945.

From _this_ to _this_: parades to flak towers.
Great read ... very informative.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tiD9almb7s_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 5, 2017)

WRENs cleaning stripped Lewis guns

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2017)

Captured and used by Germans TKS whippets starring in a propaganda film.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2017)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2017)

Interesting shots!


----------



## v2 (Oct 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)

The next captured and used by Nazi Germans , TKS whippet named "Floh" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2017)

... bagged

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)

Captured TKS recce tankettes used by Nazi Germans...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 6, 2017)

German soldiers using a coding machine

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 6, 2017)

Loading a Fascine onto a Churchill AVRE

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2017)

I wish I had a tankette

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2017)

v2 said:


> German soldiers using a coding machine
> View attachment 467910


"Now, where is control, alt, delete on this thing?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)

The irony, the captured Polish TKS whippets of the Le.Pz.Abt - Ost during a parade for the 1st Anniversary of Warsaw seizuring , Warsaw, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Canadian crew of a Sherman-tank, south of Vaucelles near Caen (Calvados, Basse-Normandie, France), during the battle of Normandy in June 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

*Grumman F6F Hellcat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2017)

We want to be Tigers when we grow up !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2017)

B-26B-35-MA Marauder 41-31984 'Good Buddie' 554th BS. 386th BG. 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2017)

Caption this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)

Their new floating home...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)

Looking at all of these pics with the captured and used by Nazi Germans Polish TK and TKS whippests I would say the Polish recent claimning for the war reparations from the Germany seem to be rightful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)

... absolutely.  Tally it up and send Angela the bill .... maybe let her pay it off in German services.

If it's good enough to show off with ... it's good enough to _buy_.

I want to see photos of Whippets deployed in France, 1940 or maybe in June '41 offensive, east.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)

Air Stream in the jungle ...


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2017)

Now Nopwamba has her new apartment.


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 468017


"License, registration, and proof of insurance please."


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 468017



Wine please...
Dry?
Nein, zwei.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

"He just started practicing reveille-- and there they were!" Illustration by Sgt. Paul S. Snyder for US Army Air Forces depicting mechanics at work on a Curtiss P-40 Warhawk as a bugler cowers atop the nose of the aircraft, "Hubert ... by snyder" cartoon, _The Keesler Field News_, Keesler Field, Mississippi, circa 1942-1943.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 7, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Direct vertical aerial view from a U.S. Army Air Forces reconnaissance aircraft from approximately 25,000 feet of clouds and smoke over Hiroshima, Japan, after the "Little Boy" atomic bomb was dropped on the city; August 6, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Oct 7, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> Caption this.
> 
> View attachment 468083




_"...row, row, row your boat..."_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Oct 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Air Stream in the jungle ...


...and that's al-right, by me...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2017)

Horsa mishap .... Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Northrop N-9M

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

leet Air Arm personnel fusing bombs for Fairey Barracudas on the flight deck of HMS VICTORIOUS, before Operation ‘Tungsten’, the attack on the German battleship TIRPITZ in Alten Fjord, Norway, April 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2017)

French Refugees ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2017)

Lt. Freiderick Winkler's wedding

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)

The caption says a "captured motorbike" but I would say it is a "liberated" one rather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2017)

Soviets don't _steal _.... they "liberate"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)

Right... 

Edited..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)

BMW R75 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2017)

RAAF swimming party

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2017)

Tommies with mine detection dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)

BMW R66 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

??

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

*Walter 109-509 series motor *

*The Walter 109-509 series motor was a bi-fuel rocket motor with a turbine driven fuel pump. The standard motor pack was already quite compact, but these basic elements were re-organised to fit the available space in a longitudinally streamlined housing, enclosed in a faired pack slung beneath the Me.262's fuselage.*

*As you can see from the illustration, the HWK 109-509.S2 is derived from the HWK 109-509.A-2 motor. There is no electrical starter; one can clearly make out, dead centre, the T-Stoff gravity starter tank, feeding directly into the steam generator. Just visible by the turbine pump is one of the fuel air ejectors.*

*The fuel outflow pipes from the fuel flow and pressure regulator are very short, and feed almost directly into the combustion chamber. 
As the HWK 109.509.S2 pack is engineered to fit below the belly of the Me.262, the aim seems to have been to keep a minimum width. Seen in the picture on the right, the pack is not much wider than the width of the combustion chamber. This view also shows the motor's suspension hangers, for attaching it to the Me.262's fuselage.

Because of these dimension considerations, the steam driven turbine pump has been swung from its standard transverse position and fixed into a longitudinal orientation. This probably works well as a space saving measure, but one does wonder about the loads placed on the end bearing of the fuel pump during operating thrust. There is no indication that the WK9 turbine pump was modified in any way for this motor. As the unit's thrust is now directly down the length of the pump shaft onto the ball bearing at the T-Stoff pump end, through the sensitive seals and at ninety degrees to the axis of the turbine disk, it seems difficult to beleive that the HWK 109-509.S2 would have been able to run for the same length of time between overhauls as the standard 109-509.A1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

March 24, 1945 | Kommando Welter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

In September 1944, Nowotny was made commander of a specialist unit dubbed Kommando Nowotny, flying the newly developed Messerschmitt Me 262 out of airfields near Osnabrück. The unit not only had to contend with the enemy, but also with working through the ‘teething’ phase of the Me 262 and developing the tactics appropriate for a jet unit.Generals Alfred Keller and Adolf Galland had scheduled an inspection at Achmer for the afternoon of 7 November 1944. Galland had already visited Kommando Nowotny several times and was deeply concerned over the high attrition rate and meager success achieved by the Me 262. After inspecting the two airfields at Achmer and Hesepe, he stayed in the Penterknapp barracks discussing the problems of the past few weeks. Several pilots openly expressed their doubts as to the readiness of the Me 262 for combat operations.The next morning, 8 November 1944, the Generals arrived again at Nowotny’s command post and Keller declared that the aces of the past years had become cowards and that the Luftwaffe had lost its fighting spirit. Shortly after, news reached the command post of a large bomber formation approaching. Two Rotten of Me 262 were prepared for take-off, Erich Büttner and Franz Schall at Hesepe, and Nowotny and Günther Wegmann at Achmer. At first only Schall and Wegmann managed to take off because Büttner had a punctured tire during taxiing and Nowotny’s turbines initially refused to start. With some delay, Nowotny took off and engaged the enemy on his own, Schall and Wegmann having since retired from the action after sustaining battle damage. Nowotny radioed that he had downed a B-24 Liberator and a P-51 Mustang before he reporte
Helmut Lennartz recalled:

“I remember Nowotny’s crash very well. Feldwebel Gossler, a radio operator with our unit, had set up a radio on the airfield. Over this set I and many others listened to the radio communications with Nowotny’s aircraft. His last words were, “I’m on fire” or “it’s on fire”. The words were slightly garbled.

It remains unclear whether Nowotny was killed due to engine failure or whether he was shot down by United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) Captain Ernest Fiebelkorn (20th Fighter Group) and 1st Lieutenant Edward “Buddy” Haydon (357th Fighter Group) east of Hesepe. In recent years, United States military historians proposed that Nowotny’s victor may have been P-51D pilot Lieutenant Richard W. Stevens of the 364th Fighter Group. Many witnesses observed Nowotny’s Me 262 A-1a Werk Nummer 110 400 (factory number) “White 8” dive vertically out of the clouds and crash at Epe, 2.5 kilometres (1.6 mi) east of Hesepe. The Wehrmacht announced his death on 9 November 1944 in the daily Wehrmachtbericht.d one engine failing and made one final garbled transmission containing the word “burning”.



Waiter Nowotny

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 468333



Liberate or not to liberate that's the question ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)

The russian submarine K-1 returning the naval base, 1942...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

Gerhard Barkhorn Erich Hartmann Johannes Steinhoff Günther Rall

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)

The soviet S-15 submarine 1944 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

*Soviet Air Force officers Rufina Gasheva (848 night combat missions) and Nataly Meklin (980 night combat missions) decorated as Heroes of the Soviet Union for their service with the famed Night Witches unit during World War II.



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)

USS New Jersey BB-62 1945 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

- _Adolf Galland_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

Hauptmann Rudel and Oberfeldwebel Hentschel talk after being decorated, Rudel with the spades and Hentschel with the Knight's Cross. During the return journey to his unit by train, Rudel maintained that he admonished his sergeant several times, since he did nothing more than speak of his enthusiasm, having been decorated with the precious cross, despite his low range

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)

A Stug III ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 468349


"How many miles does it have on it?"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Gerhard Barkhorn Erich Hartmann Johannes Steinhoff Günther Rall
> View attachment 468339



Is this postwar? Or is Rall wearing an appropriated AAF flight suit?


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)

*Trenchant* 
Cdr AR Hezlet DSO DSC. Sank _U859_ off Penang 23/9/44. Assisted _Terrapin_ in sinking of S/M Chaser _No.5_ in Malacca Strait 4-Mar-45. Sank Jap cruiser _Ashigara_, Banka Strait '8/6/45, hit with five (Mk8) torpedoes but needed another two to finish her off. , sank Minesweeper _No.105_ in Java Sea 25-May-45. Launched 

Chariots for raid on Phuket Harbour on 28-Oct-44, sinking the _Sumatra Maru_, 4,859 tons. Laid mines 16-Sep-44 which claimed Japanese tanker _Hozan Maru_ and merchant _Nikkaku Maru_, east of Sumatra, on 23-Jan-45. 14/6/50 suffers an explosion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)

BT-5 1941 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is this postwar? Or is Rall wearing an appropriated AAF flight suit?



Jim it's gotta be post war. the dress uniforms aren't WW2, Steinhoff shows his burn scars, and the guys look like they've eaten.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 10, 2017)

Horsa uncrated and ready for assembly, RAF Brize Norton, England April 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)

HMCS Snowberry 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 11, 2017)

Valet parking again?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)

The soviet "liberation" of a bicycle...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## pbehn (Oct 11, 2017)

Some great shots in the attached just ignore the jingoistic text.

UK engineers dodged Nazi snipers to build French airstrips | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 11, 2017)

The Daily Mail jingoistic? Surely not!

(Yes....that's dripping with sarcasm!)


----------



## pbehn (Oct 11, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> The Daily Mail jingoistic? Surely not!
> 
> (Yes....that's dripping with sarcasm!)


The only thing I read in the Daily Mail are the comments which are frequently funny. They cannot get into their heads that jets are aeroplanes but not every aeroplane is a jet. almost every article on a WW2 plane refers to it a jet somewhere, even if it is a DC3.


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2017)

RAF P-47's

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2017)

Tempest 'tank busters' ? Look remarkably like Typhoons to me !
And what, pray, is an 'areal' shot ??!!
The Press (and the BBC) are getting worse by the day !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 11, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Tempest 'tank busters' ? Look remarkably like Typhoons to me !
> And what, pray, is an 'areal' shot ??!!
> The Press (and the BBC) are getting worse by the day !


Airframes I thought you were ex military? I clearly instructed readers to ignore the text.  The DM frequently has some good pictures but the editorial hurts every human sense.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry old chap - couldn't resist a dig at the media for their continued ignorance and 'flimsy' research.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 11, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Sorry old chap - couldn't resist a dig at the media for their continued ignorance and 'flimsy' research.


I and many others think the errors and OTT jingoism are deliberate to provoke a reaction and comments i.e. click bait.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)

The happy German women and their liberators in Berlin .. a propaganda shot, 1945 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Creative Creative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Oct 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is well-known pic of Russians hanging out the Red flag in the captured Berlin. Just wonder if these two wirst watches are because of the difference of an hour between Moscow and Berlin or just were liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2017)

Wurger said:


> The happy German women and their liberators in Berlin .. a propaganda shot, 1945 ...
> 
> View attachment 468678



Most likely told to smile or be raped again. You can tell that the one in the middle is extremely stressed and notice how the one closest to the camera seems to be squeezed into submission. "Brave comrades indeed." I hate watching those crappy old news reels from WW II praising the Soviets, even more so when I realize they were produced by Communists.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)

The Red Army in the Third Reich 1945 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 468609



U.S. Army troops move through the German town of Blankenhain, wiping out any last remaining pockets of resistance by the Germans. A dead German soldier lies on the sidewalk between two American soldiers, killed in action defending the town. Blankenhain, Thuringia, Germany. April 1945



Wurger said:


> Here is well-known pic of Russians hanging out the Red flag in the captured Berlin. Just wonder if these two wirst watches are because of the difference of an hour between Moscow and Berlin or just were liberated.
> 
> View attachment 468723
> 
> View attachment 468724



I read somewhere that that is the original unpublished photo with the 2 watches. Apparently Uncle Joe didn't like the idea of showing looting to the world and a doctored photo showing only one watch was released to the world. I'll see if I can find the article

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Done though a bit different than I described above...

The Soviet flag over the Reichstag, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2017)

To keep the pics together....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Oct 13, 2017)

Wonder if any arty guys had hearing by the end of the war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 13, 2017)

Torch said:


> Wonder if any arty guys had hearing by the end of the war.



Pardon what say again. Why does everyone mumble these days.

I know some British gunners used Plasticine wrapped in cotton Wool to make ear plugs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 13, 2017)

Look at the articulation on the front axle of the Scammel

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 468841


"Hans!!!!!!! Where did you get such a large rhoid?"


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

Scammel. Turns on a dime and returns 9 1/2 cents in change.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

Great pictures. With so many being posted it's hard to keep up with viewing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2017)

Anzacs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Oct 13, 2017)

Interesting link.US troops in Pacific War revealed in re-colorized photos | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 468864


The Future East German men's soccer team?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2017)

Colorized photos breathe life into the reality of the war don't they?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

great pics fellas...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)

Assembling of the Il-4 wing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)

at6 said:


> Colorized photos breathe life into the reality of the war don't they?



Yeah , and then all suckers believe that there is a lot of ww2, colour images. The next step is to find a colour pic for a model that is assembling

BTW has it been found a colour pic of Lenin yet ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's a colour pic for a model I (might) be building !

A well-known image, but nice to see it in its original colour form.
P-51B 'Iowa Beaut' of the 354th FS, 355th FG, flown by Robert E. Hulderman, over England, summer 1944. (USAF photo.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2017)

Bellows Field taken in December 7, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2017)

Bellows Field, 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wish I had a tankette


I think the Germans took them all Jim.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2017)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I think the Germans took them all Jim.



Damn....


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2017)

Now that........I like


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2017)

RAF P-47, Burma

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Bellows Field taken in December 7, 1941
> View attachment 468934


Oops !


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 469000


I fancy doing one of them, wheeled version though !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would hate to get up in the middle of the night to go to use the facilities in that location

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2017)

As ypu can probably guess i am looking at RAF P-47's of late.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2017)

rochie said:


> As ypu can probably guess i am looking at RAF P-47's of late.
> 
> View attachment 469095



One of my favourite RAF Thunderbolt pics. Wish we had details of the serial number. The nose art is just fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> One of my favourite RAF Thunderbolt pics. Wish we had details of the serial number. The nose art is just fantastic.


On the xtradecal sheet i have it is down as GQ B though with no known seriel number as you said !


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 469067


'Thank you for calling Cactus In The Butt."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)

SS men at a popular Berlin beach

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2017)

Post 8789. Those are WW1 soldiers but that's probably known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't think they are WW1 Andy. The uniform style, and the fact that they appear to have Kar 98K, and not Mauser 98 rifles, suggests that the pic was taken in the mid 1930s, probably a cadre photo during, or at the end of training
The late WW1 helmets were still in use during this period, and was still in use with some second-line units in the first year or so of WW2, with the 1935 helmet (slightly smaller rim, and no visor lugs) eventually replacing it in front-line, and especially SS units.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)

Sturmbannfuhrer Otto Skorzeny

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2017)

You're probably right Terry. I was recognizing the early helmets.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 469163


That is a great shot

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2017)

More RAF P-47's

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 469167


Ha ha, i almost posted that one my self !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)

Now you may post your image. I have replaced that one with another shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)

.... don't know this story

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)

Poland. 1939. Commissars .... always commissars ... lurking

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... don't know this story
> 
> View attachment 469169


I believe it was an auction of garden equipment.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)

.... you mean like gnomes and such


----------



## pbehn (Oct 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... you mean like gnomes and such


Yeh, and a few rakes shovels and hoes, I believe the main item was an ornamental heron with a broken beak.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)

IMHO , they both look like waiting for a world revolution that has never come. A train is possible as well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... don't know this story
> 
> View attachment 469169



From a series of photos taken by German war photographer *Asmus Remmer* That's all I could find

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)

... great photos by Remmer


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 17, 2017)

Indian Army Pattern Carrier. Indias first armoured vehicle it was used in a similar way to the Universal Carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2017)

Is a no problem - one pizza, grande, with jallepeno and extra ham, in a minutae senor !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)

Terry , здесь это ру́сская. So not the language.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Ive worked in worse !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2017)

Note the B-29 in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)

The parade for the holiday of the 1st May in Stalingrad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2017)

Gutsy GIs bring out a child ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2017)

GIs interview German youth for potential Wehrwolfes ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)

A camel on the Stalingrad street...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 18, 2017)

Wurger said:


> A camel on the Stalingrad street...
> 
> View attachment 469215


There are not enough icons to rate that shot, what a story that could tell.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)

Yep.. however it seems that it was a quite popular kind of traction at the south-eastern part of the Russia. Here a shot of captured soviet camels in the nazi German service..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 18, 2017)

Defusing German S Mines. US soldiers called them Bouncing Betty but British soldiers called them Bollock Bursters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2017)

A deckload of U.S. Army Air Force Republic P-47N Thunderbolt fighters on the flight deck of USS Casablanca (CVE-55), 16 July 1945. The planes were loaded at Naval Air Station Alameda, California (USA) and were bound for Guam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Warsaw, October 2, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

*Japanese Shinyo class Suicide Motorboat on Okinawa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2017)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 469384


Please excuse my ignorance but what is this thing?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

It is German ww-2 jato unit.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 20, 2017)

Its one of the ones on the left

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2017)

Blitz damage, Hendon, February 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 20, 2017)

The ugly little tank flapped its tracks and suddenly took off becoming a beautiful Swan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 22, 2017)

fastmongrel said:


> The ugly little tank flapped its tracks and suddenly took off becoming a beautiful Swan
> View attachment 469469



Having been in a tank that drove at reasonably high speed (for a tank) into a ditch, I can tell you I'd HATE to be in that Cromwell when it landed. 

Fantastic photo, though. Just trying (and clearly failing) to keep up with all these great posts.


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 22, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Having been in a tank that drove at reasonably high speed (for a tank) into a ditch, I can tell you I'd HATE to be in that Cromwell when it landed.
> 
> Fantastic photo, though. Just trying (and clearly failing) to keep up with all these great posts.



Im guessing as its a staged photo that only the driver was inside well strapped in and with some form of padded headgear on. Yes he is going to get a hell of a jolt when it lands.


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 22, 2017)

Street fighting in Gelenkirchen Germany. Interesting that the PIAT gunner is also carrying a spade, I suppose if Tanks were coming you could make a firing position quite quickly from rubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2017)

Informal briefing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2017)

*



Fw-189 Id-poster 1942 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2017)

A B24 of the 461st BG and a P40 in formation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 24, 2017)

A torpedo armed 22nd Bomb Group B-26B Marauder Port Moresby 1942 41-17589

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 469690


Before and after. The day Gunther became Gerta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 469797


Sehr gut!!!!!!!!!!! Their backs are turned so now I can p+ss on this car door. I've got to go soooooooooooo bad.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2017)

Note the portrait on the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Formation of Martin B-26 Marauder medium bombers of the 597th BS, 397th BG of the 9th Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2017)

Patton and his jeep

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2017)

.... great colorization

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2017)

Very interesting finds folks! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

Good shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 469938


I see your 7 drop tanks and raise you.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2017)

Not seen that one


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 26, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 469863


As you can see, part 13 goes right here. Then you dry brush a mixture of silver and rust followed by a little simulated mud and that completes your model.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2017)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 26, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> A torpedo armed 22nd Bomb Group B-26B Marauder Port Moresby 1942 41-17589
> 
> 
> View attachment 469838


Actually a torpedo armed B-26B Marauder of the 69th Bomb Squadron, New Caledonia. Unless it was taken after February, 1943, when it was transferred to the 70th Bomb Squadron. These two squadrons had originally been part of the 38th Bomb Group, but were detached in early 1942 and provided part of the defense of the US-Australia lines of communication, operating from New Caledonia and Fiji, respectively. Both squadrons made brief combat tours flying from Guadalcanal November, 1942 - February, 1943, before being amalgamated into the 42nd BG and converting to B-25 strafers in early 1943.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 27, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 27, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 469798



Upper Parliament street Liverpool






Same junction but Mustangs not Thunderbolts

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2017)

B26's are pounding a bridge in Legnano, Northern Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2017)

B-24J Liberator "Kansas Cyclone" of the 26th Bomb Squadron approaching targets in and around the Truk Lagoon, Caroline Islands, 1944. Note Udot Island below.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 27, 2017)

Sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Terry , здесь это ру́сская. So not the language.



Он помнит меня, некоторые забавные вещи моего служения в армии.

Wspomina mnie, jakieś zabawne rzeczy mojej służby w armii.

It remembers me, some funny stuff of my service in the army.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 469797



Intrare is Romanian.

i am intreseted to find Place?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2017)

Hitler fights off the groupies, 1933

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 27, 2017)

AB Anthony G Turner DSM on escort destroyer HMS Albrighton (launched 1941) with a belt of 2pdr pom-pom ammunition over his shoulder. Probably taken after the Dieppe Raid in August 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 470009


Dude your stealing all my pics


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2017)

WOW!! Really good photo finds guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)

Gen. Paulus at the Stalingrad ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome finds folks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2017)

Yikes.....thousands of square miles of desert around and that happens or was it wind?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2017)

Code letters on the Storch are appropriate !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2017)

captured Shermans ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 29, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> B-24J Liberator "Kansas Cyclone" of the 26th Bomb Squadron approaching targets in and around the Truk Lagoon, Caroline Islands, 1944. Note Udot Island below.
> View attachment 470044


This is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 470183


What is the other aircraft?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2017)

Henschel Hs 126 I believe...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)

AMCKen said:


> What is the other aircraft?





fubar57 said:


> Henschel Hs 126 I believe...



Yes, the one with the wing tip dameged is a Henschel Hs-126, a reconnaissance and observation aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Oct 30, 2017)

Royal Indian Army Service Corps troops on parade in France 1939/40.

Smartly presented with impressively 'bulled' boots. Fine turn out chaps!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)

N.S.Krushchev at Stalingrad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2017)

"Dreamin' when the night was young ... we could start a war, change the world, you ain't seen nothin' like this before, that was then, when the night was young" [Robbie Robertson]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 470219


Hans, kick it and see if its live !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)

N.S. Khrushchev in Stalingrad ..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 30, 2017)

First Nurses to land in France 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2017)

Excellent pics!


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

AMCKen said:


> What is the other aircraft?


Hs126. Most like a B model. One of my favorite aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 470219


"OK. I don't how big the pop will be so we light the fuse and run like hell."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2017)

Vesuvius, March 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yow!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)

... whipped


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2017)

Man, that just looks really fricken cold.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2017)

The end of Ju-52 in Stalingrad... a beauty shop...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2017)

Luftwaffe flight 102 has arrived at Gate 9. Passengers for Flight 103, please note there will be a substantial delay in boarding ............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2017)

Luftwaffe flight 102 has arrived at Gate 9, no, Gate 10, no wait, Gate 11....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2017)

Berlin AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2017)

Himmler with Sepp Dietrich

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2017)

Wow Andy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 3, 2017)

During the development of the ejection seat at the Heinkel plants, extensive investigations were made on the compatibility of the accelerations occurring for the pilot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2017)

B24's versus Salzburg, Austria. 15th AF, 460th BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Helldivers at Saipan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2017)

Love those formation shots.


----------



## Elvis (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok, I have a question about one of the pictures.
Post #64 shows a P-40 and a B-24.
Is it just me, or is that the oddest P-40 you've ever seen?
I think its mostly the oil cooler that's screwin' with my brain but what version is that?
I thought maybe it was a mis-ID'd Typhoon, but I compared a few pics and its not.
So what version of the P-40 would that be?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)

IMHO, there is nothing strange in the pic. Just the effect of taking a pic during a flight . At glance, I would say the P-40 is of the F version at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2017)

Elvis said:


> Ok, I have a question about one of the pictures.
> Post #64 shows a P-40 and a B-24.
> Is it just me, or is that the oddest P-40 you've ever seen?
> I think its mostly the oil cooler that's screwin' with my brain but what version is that?
> ...



No air intake above engine, so either an F or L. The Merlin engine P-40s had a different profile than the Allison engine models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2017)

Benito's boys

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2017)

Russia, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2017)

Vienna, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2017)

The end is near ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wurger said:


> IMHO, there is nothing strange in the pic. Just the effect of taking a pic during a flight . At glance, I would say the P-40 is of the F version at least.
> 
> View attachment 470650


I didnt notice that. Good eye!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2017)

P47's and a couple of P-80's. Post war but I am sure none of you will complain.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well it does feature P-47s.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)

syscom3 said:


> I didnt notice that. Good eye!




Here name seems to be "Mary F", IMHO.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 5, 2017)

Inside a triple 6" turret of HMS Sheffield the crew of Royal Marines taking the chance to sleep during a lull in the Battle of North Cape

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2017)

Driver's POV

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 5, 2017)

Brand new Macchi 205, Cagliari-Monserrato Airport, 1943
from

http://www.alieuomini.it/AJAX/catalogo/dettaglio2_catalogo/18/

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for your iinput on the P-40, guys.
Seems to be a trick of light and shadow.
The shadowing on the oil cooler bulge makes it appear to be widest at the bottom, which seems odd to me.

Elvis

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2017)

12th AF B26 Marauders ready to drop a load over Italy. Notice how the bomb bay doors fold.

I suspect that these are from the 17th BG, 37th BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> View attachment 470614


I may be incorrect, but I believe that is a A-5 variant.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2017)

Not from WW2 (Spanish Civil War).
Makes me giddy just looking at it...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 7, 2017)

What's that guy pushing? A child's pram? Chair?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 7, 2017)

David Mitchell's Origami Heaven - History - The Fifth Pig and other propaganda Fold-Ups

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2017)

Poland, 1939 .... German the street signs

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2017)

Hungary, January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2017)

An SBD Dauntless pilot inspects damage to his plane. USS Essex, 1943. Note the plotting board. A most vital piece of equipment a naval aviator will have in his possession.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 471154



Note rare Fiesler 256


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2017)

Estonian woman in national dress lays flowers on German graves

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hellcats on the USS Lexington. Note the windsock. Looks like the carrier is not sailing into the wind at that moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2017)

VMB-413 PBJ shot down over Rabaul. With its port engine hanging following an anti-aircraft hit, the PBJ of First Lieutenant Glenn W. Smith (BuNo 35143) goes down over Tobera airfield near Rabaul on May 5, 1944. The aircraft crashed a short time later killing all six of the crew : - 1st Lt. Glenn W Smith, - 1st Lt Ralph M. Jones, - Cpl Michael F Mazepa, - Sgt John S Little, - Sgt. George D Herbst Jr, - Cpl. Farris R. Gillen.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2017)

Washing the elephant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2017)

Surrender in the west

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2017)

Good pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2017)

Dunkirk, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2017)

This Hellcat belonged to VF-23 and it crashed on landing on the flight deck of USS Princeton (CLV-23).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2017)

Brand new parachute, just for the photo-call !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2017)

Retreat into Narva, East Estonia, the line on the river will hold back the Soviets just long enough for folks like my wife's parents to escape to Sweden

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2017)

Details_of_the_blown_bridge_at_Brekkvasselv [_Brekkvasselv_ is a village in the municipality of Namsskogan in Nord-Trøndelag county, Norway. It is located along the river Namsen ]

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2017)

B-25 Mitchell bombers of the 42nd Bomb Group on the ramp at Munda, New Georgia, Solomons, 1943. Note B-24 Liberator nose turrets at left.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2017)

41st BG B25. probably in the Marshall islands. This plane and crew had a bad fate in the war.

Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2017)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots sys!



Thanks!


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)

I remember making a model of that type in 1959 ... love the big gun


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2017)

A Dauntless being towed off a jetty at Espiritu Santo (A large allied base, southwest of the Solomons about 500 miles).

If anyone is into modeling, this would make an interesting diorama.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)

Flemish Legion prepares demolition charges

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 13, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 470928


Welcome to another episode of "Fishing mitt Hermann".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 472001


How did my dog get into that picture?


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Great Shot..!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2017)

at6 said:


> How did my dog get into that picture?



Because of starvation? Maybe , you should feed more the dog .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2017)

airfield defense, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2017)

PAK crew

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2017)

Ardennes, Christmas Eve, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 15, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2017)

Awesome pics!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Nov 15, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> PAK crew
> 
> View attachment 472190


Repeat after me. The Anti tank gun goes inside the bunker.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2017)

Berlin, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Sd.Kfz 251 with vampire infrared scope ... vehicles used by night assault troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Soldiers of the 99th light infantry division (99. leichte Infanterie-Division) of the Wehrmacht at the signposts on Khreshchatyk in Kiev.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2017)

30 November 1944: This Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress, B-17G-75-BO 43-37877, of the 836th Bombardment Squadron (Heavy), 487th Bombardment Group (Heavy) was hit by anti-aircraft artillery just after bomb release near Merseberg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Germany, at 1314 GMT, 30 November 1944.

43-37877 was crewed by 1st Lieutenant Lloyd W. Kersten, Pilot; 1st Lieutenant Henry E. Gerland, Co-Pilot; 1st Lieutenant James Hyland, Navigator; 1st Lieutenant Warren R. Ritchhart, Bombardier; Technical Sergeant Arnold R. Shegal, Flight Engineer/Gunner; Staff Sergeant Everett S. Morrison, Ball Turret Gunner; Staff Sergeant Joseph M. Miller, Gunner; Staff Sergeant Maurice J. Sullivan, Tail Gunner.

The B-17 crashed near Halle, Sachsen-Anhalt. Seven of the crew were killed. Two were captured and held as prisoners of war.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Me 262 A, 25 April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 16, 2017)

Italian tanks in flight...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Fokker fighters at Lipetsk fighter-pilot school operated by Wiemar German government in Russia, 1932

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2017)

Dubno, Ukraine, July, 1941. Until Kursk this was the largest tank battle in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Italian tanks in flight...
> 
> View attachment 472366


Armored airborne.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Fokker fighters at Lipetsk fighter-pilot school operated by Wiemar German government in Russia, 1932


Interesting Michael - I didn't know that. Looking further...

The Fokker D.XIII and a little history...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2017)

... the Germans also operated with the Soviets a tank school and a chemical weapons school


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2017)

Guarding Soviet prioners, Ukraine, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2017)

Hmm. Ich habt 5 patronen, und heir is 3,000 Kriegsgefangenen .............. Hilfe !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2017)

Windmill Theater show girls, London blitz, 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 17, 2017)

Given'em something to fight for!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2017)

Meanwhile, outside...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh boy, oh boy ... girls...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2017)

Photographers are awesome too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 18, 2017)

Platoon of Bersaglieri mounted on Guzzi "Alce" motorbikes.
My Father had one of those, end 40's, military surplus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

Leningrad Front

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

Canadians on patrol, Holland, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2017)

Soldiers of the Pułk 4 Pancerny "Skorpion" with their victim - Panther tank knocked out in Monte Rosario near Fano (1944). Inside this tank soldiers found polish pistol VIS (1939) which has become a valuable souvenir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Meanwhile, outside...
> 
> View attachment 472452


 What do you mean he didn't know where the bloody brake pedal was?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 18, 2017)

Moto Guzzi "Alce" with Breda 30.
"Alce" means "Elk" in Italian, a mammal estinct from Italy since preistoric age: why Moto Guzzi named this motorbike this way is beyond my knowledge. Pehaps because in the '30s "Western" comics were very popular in Italy. Fascist avversion for everything came from abroad came later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

Proud, majestic critters .... pride of The Highlands

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2017)

Mark 1 Stag, or Mark II with 75mm and Fug VIII ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

Not sure but google "Queen's Own"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

meet and greet security

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2017)

training on Maybach engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2017)

Heinkel He 111 1H+FM shot down nr Whitby 3rd February 1940 by F/Lt Peter Townsend

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> meet and greet security



Is that Goering in a really creepy pose??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Photographers are awesome too.



Agreed, but in this case I bet he's yelling to put the camera down and "give me a bloody hand!" (in German. )

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 18, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Meanwhile, outside...
> 
> View attachment 472452


All natural, all organic, biodegradable, wheel chock!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 18, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> meet and greet security
> 
> View attachment 472524



We used to call any forced social event a "greet and creep" as the sycophants tended to hog the senior officers. Looking at this photo, I think "greet and creep" also applies...but for a slightly different reason.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2017)

Herr Ludendorf




and best friend, 1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Nov 19, 2017)

Those faces could be of any nation in any area of combat

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 20, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> Photographers are awesome too.



And if the caption is true - very brave.
A Russian tank approaching a German in a foxhole. The cameraman must be standing behind him...?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2017)

German, blindfolded, being led in to arrange surrender. Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2017)

Kiev

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Adolf's last soldiers...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2017)

Luftwaffe flak crew.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2017)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2017)

Commando operations in the Aegean

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2017)

.... what a sh*t hole

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Good shot, pity more didn't make it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 21, 2017)

North Africa, an Italian soldier posing with his MAB 38 submachine gun for a propaganda photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)

A Fieseler Storch in North Africa posing for a propaganda picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)

Love is where you find it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 21, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 472473


BA-11

we have 1, AFAIK, in Qazvin Armoured Div. .

interesting, CG didn't know what Was that !!!

sadly it was abandoned and almost destroyed !!!

i wish ... 

someday, i can save these treasures for Iran's coming generations,

as well as foreign Tourists ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)

Surrender in Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)

Finland, Winter War, 1939 - 40

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 21, 2017)

Graeme said:


> And if the caption is true - very brave.
> A Russian tank approaching a German in a foxhole. The cameraman must be standing behind him...?
> 
> 
> View attachment 472653



maybe a propaganda photo with captured Equipments !!!

we have a photo like that showing a very young "Basiji" w/ AK 74 on shoulders of an Iraqi Prisoner ...

if i found that photo, i'll post it in Iran/Iraq war topic.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 21, 2017)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 472826
> 
> 
> North Africa, an Italian soldier posing with his MAB 38 submachine gun for a propaganda photo.


Great picture but not sure holding the magazine like that is how it should be done


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2017)

Kharkov 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 21, 2017)

rochie said:


> Great picture but not sure holding the magazine like that is how it should be done


Sure, MAB were scarce as hen theets in N.A., so probably it was distributed just for this propaganda photo, so could be that it was first time that soldier grabbed this brand new one...
Miracolously, in the R.S.I. they appeared in thousands...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 21, 2017)

General Władysław Anders together with gen. Zygmunt Szyszko-Bohusz and gen. Bronisław Rakowski show the flag which was won in the Battle of Bologna. This flag earlier belonged to German 1st Parachute Division . These paratroopers were as well oponents of II Corp in the Battle of Monte Cassino.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Nov 21, 2017)

Andre the Giants great uncle...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2017)

German troops in the Jewish ghetto shortly after arrival in Silesia, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2017)

"Miss Virginia" had a gear failure. Looked like it stopped just in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2017)

Good shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)

HMCS St. Laurent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2017)

1940...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like the mine in the spring

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 22, 2017)

V2,
What is that? A Ju86 in Hungarian markings?


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> V2,
> What is that? A Ju86 in Hungarian markings?



Yes, you are right.


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2017)

He112- Hungarian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

HMCS St. Laurent 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)

Chemistry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)

Soldiers of the 92nd Infantry 'Buffalo Soldiers' Division with a captured German soldier, Italy



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2017)

I wonder if the He 112 might not be from Spain as opposed to Hungary in Post #9256. Every photo I can find of Hungarian aircraft show them in camouflage


----------



## Elmas (Nov 23, 2017)

http://www.grupsom.com/EsempiSom/CappelliniVaro1qa.jpeg]/img

launch of Regio Sommergibile ”Cappellini”, Classe “Marcello”.

She served under Italian, German and Japanese flag: used as a transport submarine after 8th Sept. ’43, she was captured by U.S. Navy after Japan surrender and scuttled 6/14/1946 out of Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2017)

Dont know if real or fake but looks pretty cool.
Could be the angle but the B-17 tail looks strange

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice rig ... check out those wagon wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2017)

Not parking here again...!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 24, 2017)

Bersaglieri in N.A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 24, 2017)

The fall of Tobruk replenished the exausted supplies of both Italians and A.K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473228


Nice tree

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)

Milking a liberated cow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 24, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I wonder if the He 112 might not be from Spain as opposed to Hungary in Post #9256. Every photo I can find of Hungarian aircraft show them in camouflage



Agree the He112 is in Spain. The aircraft behind is a Luftwaffe machine with the familiar overall grey scheme and black numerals as seen during the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473227


'Now that we have added horse power, there is nowhere that we can't go".


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473179


"Tomorrow, you are going to the Russian front. This tastes like Hitler's fart!"


----------



## Elmas (Nov 24, 2017)

Albino, who did partecipate to the "Savoia Cavalleria" charge at Isbuschenskij, Russian Front, 24 August 1942.
Albino survived the War and on August 24, 1960, the anniversary of the Isbuschenskij charge on occasion of the Regiment's feast, the good Albino, at the sound of the charge sung by the trumpet, started galloping.... He was twenty-eight years old, a remarkable age for a horse. He died on October 21th, 1960, just of old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 24, 2017)

Savoia Cavalleria and ukrainian sunflowers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2017)

That's a dramatic pic. The expression on his face reflects a serious event.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 24, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)

soviet marines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2017)

Reminds me of Dexys Midnight Runners...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 25, 2017)

4 Fallschirmjäger Division, Anzio (Italy), January 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 25, 2017)

USS _Rowan_ (DD-405) hit by a torpedo by a German E-boat, Gulf of Salerno, 9th September 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2017)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 473349
> 
> 
> 4 Fallschirmjäger Division, Anzio (Italy), January 1944.


he's happy must of been a good black friday deal for that Bren !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, I heard that 'Brens R Us' are offering a 50% discount ..............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2017)

and a free 20 mag barrel change !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2017)

He's _crazy _as a sh*t-house rat .... Anzio was a mad-house.



 Crimea_River

"... That's a dramatic pic. The expression on his face reflects a serious event."
Looks like he has a pistol in his right hand and an entrenching shovel in his left .... that suggests the fight he just survived.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2017)

"... As the range decreased to 2,000 yards, _Rowan_ was hit by a torpedo by a German E-boat. She sank in less than a minute, taking 202 of her 273 officers and men with her. Those whose bodies were not recovered, were listed as ‘missing in action’ for a year and a day after the sinking. They were considered officially ‘dead’ on 12 September 1944." [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2017)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 473247


dont think the fight happened very far away either, judging by his mates are looking over their shoulders !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 25, 2017)

They'll never miss one of _these!_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 25, 2017)

STUG III knocked out in the Ardennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow²


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 25, 2017)

ouch!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)

Pretty serious hit on the Stug....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 26, 2017)

A soldier of the 13th Battalion (5th Kresowa Division) demonstrating a method of operating the 'George' (Jurek) or 'Polish V3' decoy dummy soldier. It was designed to divert enemy fire and, at the same time, to gauge the strength of the enemy fire power. Photograph taken at the battalion position at River Senio, March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 26, 2017)

v2 said:


> A soldier of the 13th Battalion (5th Kresowa Division) demonstrating a method of operating the 'George' (Jurek) or 'Polish V3' decoy dummy soldier. It was designed to divert enemy fire and, at the same time, to gauge the strength of the enemy fire power. Photograph taken at the battalion position at River Senio, March 1945.
> View attachment 473586


Thankfully Jurek has a moustache otherwise he would have fooled no one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2017)

Glory days ....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2017)

North Atlantic patrol ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 27, 2017)

Italian Parachutist, Divisione "Nembo".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2017)

Humm..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473674


"May I have the Sports section when you're through with it?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2017)

Sevastopol ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2017)

Train called Amerika

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2017)

Tiger pulling its combat tracks off rail car

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2017)

winter time somwhere in Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2017)

1,000 pounder stepping stones....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2017)

Tiger crew compares 88 round with British 6 pounder

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2017)

Brighton beach

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 28, 2017)

Wehrmacht troops leaving Sardinia to embark to Corsica, Village of Palau, North Sardinia, 10th Sept. 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 28, 2017)

WWII German anti-tank mine found near the Village of Barisardo, Sardinia, 4th July 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2017)

Graeme said:


> 1,000 pounder stepping stones....
> View attachment 473750



​


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 29, 2017)

2nd Polish Army Corp, 1st Artillery Survey Regiment, Monte Cassino, Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2017)

"Hey, Wadislaw. Looks like we're out of luck finding that pizzeria !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2017)

medical corpsman bringing wounded out on sled-stretcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2017)

setting up a display Me-109 in the UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 29, 2017)

Airframes said:


> "Hey, Wadislaw. Looks like we're out of luck finding that pizzeria !".



Nah...trust me. It's just over the next pile of rubble!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Nov 29, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473674


Achtung! Nicht scheisen!
Spüle nicht die Toilette!
Sehen sie Unsere Fuhrer!

Maybe the reason they wore brown?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2017)

Barbarossa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 30, 2017)

September 4, 1939: The Polish garrison of the Westerplatte Peninsula holds out for a fourth day against overwhelming German attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## swampyankee (Nov 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 474032


“I told you there were big potholes.”

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2017)

Panther service

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2017)

Rostov-on-Don, November, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2017)

... so those skis are fixed down? Did any WW2 AC have retractable skis?


----------



## v2 (Nov 30, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 474029
> 
> Barbarossa


And so the 1st annual Berlin marathon began.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 30, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/4MD5-bEIpQQ_


Me 323 Gigant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2017)

An A20 Havoc of the 410th BG (9th AF) drops its load on a Nazi target in Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2017)

An A-20 leaves the scene of crash water landing of an another A-20. Note the PBY circling near the smoke plume. The original caption indicates that this was taken at Cape Sansapor, Netherlands East Indies (west New Guinea).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2017)

That would be awesome to recover!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2017)

The HMS Formidable

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2017)

Saint Vith, the Ardennes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 30, 2017)

HMS Implacable arrives in Sydney from Wewak with 2,000 AIF and RAAF personnel on the flight deck...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 1, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 1, 2017)

Polish soldiers in the ruins of the Cassino, May 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)

Grasshopper L-4 with bazookas

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)

Ardennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2017)

USS Timbalier and Martin Mariners.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)

Durkheim, Germany, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 1, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 474308


Any idea where that was taken.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)

.... the photo simply says German propaganda but obviously France


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)

US POWs Ardennes, December, 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2017)

Bf 110 C, M8+AC of ZG 76

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 1, 2017)

Double parked. And the tabs are expired.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2017)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)

HMS Anson 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice pics!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 4, 2017)

WWII bunker near Fluminimaggiore, Sardinia Is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2017)

On board He111P...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 4, 2017)

I make it 63 hits any other offers?. Seriously it shows how obsolete the LMG was for air combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2017)

Maybe, but some of those strikes more than likely caused serious damage, or fatality, to the radio op / gunner and gunner.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 4, 2017)

Any ideas where/when the photo of the He111 was taken?


----------



## Glider (Dec 4, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Maybe, but some of those strikes more than likely caused serious damage, or fatality, to the radio op / gunner and gunner.


I have no doubt that your right, equally thee would have been more hits on other parts of the aircraft


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2017)

Kiev, IIRC

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2017)

"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the dogs of war".

An A-20 Havoc of the 410th Bomb Group overflies a B-17 Fortress of the 381st Bomb Group over the Essex countryside, England.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2017)

"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the dogs of war".

A20 Havoc's of the 410th BG on their way to bomb the Nazi's




.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2017)

hablo espagnol?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> hablo espagnol?



Si.


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2017)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Normandy. Soldiers help to clear the weed from the designated dispersal area. In the backgroud the unit's _Spitifire_ Mk IX LF, ZF-B, MK940.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2017)

Great shot. I think they're actually trying to save some of the wheat harvest, making 'stooks'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2017)

"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the dogs of war".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)

Blimp over Cagliari, Sardinia, 1944. The place is Piazza S. Giacomo and all edifices still esist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2017)

July 17, 1941. Alfred Rosenberg, an Estonian of Baltic German extraction, is appointed Minister for Occupied Eastern Territories

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 6, 2017)

Was he the guy that wrote "the Myth of the 20th Century" ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)

Yer-2 of the 81st ADD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2017)

"... Was he the guy that wrote "the Myth of the 20th Century" ?"
He's the guy.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2017)

German arctic weather station

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2017)

There's no life like it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2017)

Preparing to launch for Pearl Harbor

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2017)

"Cry 'Havoc!', and let slip the dogs of war".

417th Bomb Group Havocs taxis at Floridablanca, Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes. 72nd anniversary but nowadays few people talk about it in my society.
Nice post MM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2017)

That had to be a fun plane to fly!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 7, 2017)

Pretty high accident rate. Worse than B-26. Not as bad as single engine fighters.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 7, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Was he the guy that wrote "the Myth of the 20th Century" ?"
> He's the guy.


I had to read excerpts of that when doing research on the Nazis for my degree. Found a way to combine anti-semetism and anti-Catholicism in one sick pseudo-religion. A real charmer. People need to read it just to see that what is old is new again in contemporary culture.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 8, 2017)

Women pray among the ruins of St. Anna's Church, Cagliari, Sardinia, 17 February 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2017)

Dresden, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 475190


"Is this still under warranty/"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2017)

The last Buick ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 8, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 475190



_"I paid 50 marks down, the rest in instalments!"_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't know the RAF loss rates but the Boston was well liked in the RAF but they much preferred the earlier versions without the powered turret.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2017)

Stuka zu Fuss (Stuka on foot) firing during the Warsaw Uprising
Stuka Zu Fuss!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 9, 2017)

Even before the start of WWII the Italians were not at all convinced that _“Germany is truly your Friend”_ so Fascism tried to convice them with street posters like this








and songs, like this


_View: https://youtu.be/PFBfucH9mpo_




but the bombing of the Italian Cities, the defeats everywhere and the food getting more and more scarce were by far more convincing that all the propaganda rigged up by the “Regime”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)

Su-2

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

Same aircraft as in Post #9455. Caption says "Handley Page Halifax B Mark II, HR837 'NP-F', of No. 158 Squadron." Hit by a falling bomb





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2017)

... if it was_ falling,_ surely the skin would be folded _into_ the puncture. This looks like an upward thrust, IMHO


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2017)

Rp's hit a building after being fired fromRAF Typhoons !

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

Re the Halifax pic - in one of my books there is some info regarding the incident, and the crew. The damage _was_ from a falling bomb, and the skin has been punched inwards. What appears to be upward damage aft of the turret is the remains of the turret ring fairing, hanging loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 9, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... if it was_ falling,_ surely the skin would be folded _into_ the puncture. This looks like an upward thrust, IMHO


Impact pushed skin in, ripped rivets loose, loose skin ripped rearward by slipstream.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)

Here she is....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Here she is....



Nice work! I couldn't find it.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2017)

A bit more on the hole...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Here she is....
> 
> View attachment 475420


I looked for ages and didnt find it either


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

I 'tracked' the smoke trails, and found it at the intersection of the hedges - great shot !


----------



## Elmas (Dec 10, 2017)

A very convincing announcement. Malaria was an extremely common disease in the whole Southern Italy, before that, from 1946 to 1948, a special operation organized from the Marshall Plan eradicated it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2017)

Give 'em 'ell

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2017)

34 Sqn SAAF, Italy 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 10, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Same aircraft as in Post #9455. Caption says "Handley Page Halifax B Mark II, HR837 'NP-F', of No. 158 Squadron." Hit by a falling bomb
> 
> View attachment 475394
> 
> ​


I wonder if this friendly damage happened on a night mission.


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes Bill, the Halifax damage was caused on a night operation.
It was not uncommon, as the mass of bombers flew in a 'stream', rather than in formation, and different Squadrons, or individual aircraft, might be at different altitudes, with the Halifax, and particularly the Stirling, not being capable of reaching the higher level of the Lancaster (normally around 19,000 to 22,000 feet) and, although each Squadron had a 'Time over Target' to aim for, late or early arrivals could be caused by a number of reasons along the way.
It was possibly more common when clusters of 4 lb incendiaries were dropped, the ones shown in the film that Karl posted, as, if a number of these hit an aircraft from above, they could, and sometimes did, bring down the aircraft.
As far as I know, there aren't any figures for the number of aircraft lost this way, but aircraft were undoubtedly lost to these causes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Give 'em 'ell



Michaelmaltby, that picture begs a caption competition! "Bl**dy Christmas carols in October?! This'll teach 'em!"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2017)

Eisenborn ridge,



Ardennes, December. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2017)

Fritz Witt explaining attack plan.
Fritz Witt - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

Childern playing at Malta during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2017)

Cute kids.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Anti-aircraft fire at the Battle of Okinawa, March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

HMS Eskimo 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2017)

This picture was labelled "P-47 firing rockets", they look like british rocket projectiles to me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

Other sources say it's a gun camera picture of a rocket salvo, launched by a Hawker Typhoon towards railway wagons in a siding at Nordhorn, Germany (1945)


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Other sources say it's a gun camera picture of a rocket salvo, launched by a Hawker Typhoon towards railway wagons in a siding at Nordhorn, Germany (1945)


I thought it was more likely to be Typhoon RP's, thanks Wojtek


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep, I've seen it a couple of times, attributed to a Typhoon. Great pic.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep.. RP-3 IMHO....

Another similar shot...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Yep.. RP-3 IMHO....
> 
> Another similar shot...
> 
> View attachment 475676


 i almost posted that one !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

rochie said:


> i almost posted that one !




What about that one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)

And one more..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2017)

A Messerschmitt Bf 109 is prepared for test firing rockets...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2017)

A French woman has her head shaved by civilians as a penalty for having consorted with German troops, around 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

Destroyers and submarines moored at Cagliari, Sardinia, late '30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

The report about the sinking of the light cruiser “Bande Nere”. Regia Marina suffered a severe shortage of fuel so a speed of only 18 knots was ordered for trasfering from Messina, Sicily to the main base of La Spezia: but that speed, in an area where intense activity of enemy submarines was known, was little less than suicidal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2017)

Post #9501 - "Jurgen might have got the stereo, but we got the spare fuel !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 13, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Post #9501 - "Jurgen might have got the stereo, but we got the spare fuel !".



Wimps. As part of our training we had to double time 100 yards carrying a full jerry can in each hand.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 13, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Wimps. As part of our training we had to double time 100 yards carrying a full jerry can in each hand.



You were lucky! We had to do twice that, there and back, soaking wet in freezing weather...and uphill BOTH ways!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2017)

Brenner Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2017)

Miss N’ Moan, The Wise Virgin, Twinkletoes, and an unnamed aircraft form the lead combat element of a raid over Austria
449th BG, 15th AF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Brenner Pass
> 
> View attachment 475921


Painted that light grey they must've stuck out like very sore thumbs from the air ?


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 475942


Powerful picture, didnt seem right to like it !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2017)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2017)

I think the Tigers are in overall snow camouflage - someone didn't tell them the snow has melted !
However, I have a pic from a different angle, in B&W, where the colour looks more like dark sand overall, the 'standard' base colour. The pic posted looks colourised, so maybe someone got it wrong ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2017)

The end of a Soviet anti-tank gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 15, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 475998


Just another day at the duck hunting club.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 15, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> You were lucky! We had to do twice that, there and back, soaking wet in freezing weather...and uphill BOTH ways!


Yes, but _your_ cans weren't on fire!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yes, but _your_ cans weren't on fire!



Maybe not...but my dogs were!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2017)

You guys had it easy.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2017)

P-47's lined up in Hawaii. This is on Bellows field and the P47's are most probably the 318th FG. May 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 17, 2017)

Interesting that the aircraft on the left are NMF and on the right are OD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Interesting that the aircraft on the left are NMF and on the right are OD.


MNF? Monday Night Football?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2017)

SAS detachment, North Africa, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 18, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 476155


The look in her eyes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 18, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 476235


"This where we're going for dinner tonight. Oh, and be sure to wear your best nighty."


----------



## Elmas (Dec 18, 2017)

Today is the recurrence of “Operazione G.A.3, performed by the “Assaltatori” of the Regia Marina in the harbor of Alexandria, December 18, 1941, the most successful Italian action of the whole WWII.

The Raid on Alexandria - Military History of Italy in WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 18, 2017)

Fairey Battle engine test bed. Being used to test the Fairey Monarch H24 engine that had 2 crankshafts each one running a propellor. Half the engine could be shut down in flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 18, 2017)

fastmongrel said:


> Fairey Battle engine test bed. Being used to test the Fairey Monarch H24 engine that had 2 crankshafts each one running a propellor. Half the engine could be shut down in flight.
> 
> View attachment 476257


Interesting, the Fairey Gannet did the same.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2017)

NMF = Natural Metal Finish.
OD = Olive Drab.

I don't think the aircraft on the left are in NMF - they appear to be in OD, with light-coloured center cowling panels and fins, which _might_ be NMF, although the tones suggest a solid colour, possibly yellow, and probably a Squadron I.D. colour.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

"The Sarge said 'prop up this Tiger for a minute, while I get my tools' - that was bl**dy two hours ago !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2017)

reinforcement

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2017)

A 2nd Bomb Group (15th AF) B-17, ﬂown by Maj. Bradford Evans, makes a forced landing at Amendola, Italy, after one of the engines blew up on the return from a mission to Toulon in early 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

"Well lads, unless someone has moved Thetford 10 miles to the west, we're in the wrong bl**dy field !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2017)

Most dangerous thing in the world, "an officer with a map"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 19, 2017)

rochie said:


> Most dangerous thing in the world, "an officer with a map"


While doing the Lyke Wake Walk starting at Ravenscar with my work mates, the supervisor appointed himself as map reader/navigator. He confirmed his navigation by observing another party who were walking parallel to us. After two hours walking in the dark we had been "walking parallel" to an ffffing lighthouse.

Below Fylingdales "top secret" early warning station, so secret that we walked within 20 yards of it at about 2AM, hopeless for navigation though because it wasn't shown on any map.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nah,

"Ok lads, we have menus from the 'Unlucky Spotted Pig Pub' and 'Miss Tetterhill's Pink Thistle and Lavender Tea shop', what'l be for lunch?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> While doing the Lyke Wake Walk starting at Ravenscar with my work mates, the supervisor appointed himself as map reader/navigator. He confirmed his navigation by observing another party who were walking parallel to us. After two hours walking in the dark we had been "walking parallel" to an ffffing lighthouse.
> 
> Below Fylingdales "top secret" early warning station, so secret that we walked within 20 yards of it at about 2AM, hopeless for navigation though because it wasn't shown on any map.
> View attachment 476335

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2017)

19 August 1944, San Costanzo area, a German self-propelled gun counter Nashorn, captured by the 2nd Squadron of the 4th Armored Regiment "Skorpion".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2017)

wow, great pics


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2017)

Something a bit different (and a little bit selfish). I received an early Christmas present yesterday in the form of the image below.

Francis Lee was my Mum's cousin who went ashore on D-Day with the 5th Bn King's Regt tasked with providing beach defence against any German counter-attack. After a month or so, when it became apparent that the Germans could not realistically interrupt the invasion, he was assigned to a personnel pool that provided replacements for combat casualties. He was posted to the 1/5th Bn Welsh Regt as they pushed through Holland. In October 1944, he was captured at the battle of s'Hertogenbosch (aka Den Bosch). His family was informed he was missing in action and it was later confirmed that he was a POW.

Nothing more was heard until the family received a telegram on 11 Apr 1945 that Frank had arrived back in England. Just 2 hrs later, a second telegram arrived informing Frank's parents that he had died. They never found out what POW camp he was in and all efforts in the intervening 73 years to uncover any details of his incarceration have failed.

I picked up the mantle about 15 years ago to try and find out more details. I obtained Frank's service file, wrote to the Red Cross and tried every avenue I could think of to find out more. I even visited the Welsh Regt museum at Cardiff Castle with no success. The only specific detail I did find was his death certificate which confirmed that he died of malnutrition.

Last week, on another forum, someone suggested submitting a Freedom of Information Request to the UK National Archives because they hold the German index cards that were captured at the end of the War. I submitted my request on Friday with full anticipation that it would take weeks (it's Government, after all, and FOI requests can take eons to be completed. I got an email back on Monday morning asking for proof of Frank's death because of (entirely justifiable) rules preventing the release of information about living persons. I duly provided the requested evidence and sat back for the expected long wait for a response.

Just a few hours later, the image below appeared in my Inbox. After 73 years, our family FINALLY knows where Frank was incarcerated.






I still have questions....not least how he managed to be liberated by US forces on or about 10 Apr 44 when most Allied prisoners didn't reach Allied lines until the last week of that month at the earliest. However, it's a major step forward.

Frank was 26 years old when he died. The pallbearers at his funeral were 6 other POWs who all came from his hometown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 19, 2017)

Another Fairey Batle test bed this time with an air cooled X24 Rolls Royce Exe

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2017)

Captured Yugoslav partisans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2017)

Nomonhan, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2017)

Timely pic, MM 
Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2017)

Cool..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2017)

New recruit checks in ... and is checked out

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2017)

pbehn said:


> While doing the Lyke Wake Walk starting at Ravenscar with my work mates, the supervisor appointed himself as map reader/navigator. He confirmed his navigation by observing another party who were walking parallel to us. After two hours walking in the dark we had been "walking parallel" to an ffffing lighthouse.
> 
> Below Fylingdales "top secret" early warning station, so secret that we walked within 20 yards of it at about 2AM, hopeless for navigation though because it wasn't shown on any map.
> View attachment 476335


Looks like the beginings of Buckley Air Force Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2017)

Liberated bikes ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2017)

... _appropriated_ bikes


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Great shots. If I may Syscom, another view of the photo from Post #138 with B-25s

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's another great picture. Post away.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2017)

B-24's of the 93rd BG fly over some ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 20, 2017)

This RAF Coastal Command B24 was attacked by an Me110 off Norway in 1944. You can clearly see that the rear turret was hit by 2 x 20mm shells and the gunner was OK the armour plated glass had kept him safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Dec 21, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Liberated bikes ....
> 
> View attachment 476432


At Netherlands v Germany football matches today you can still hear the cry '_give us our bikes back'!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2017)

Italian war cemetery, Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2017)

Glider said:


> This RAF Coastal Command B24 was attacked by an Me110 off Norway in 1944. You can clearly see that the rear turret was hit by 2 x 20mm shells and the gunner was OK the armour plated glass had kept him safe.
> 
> View attachment 476478



Now THAT's remarkable! Simply incredible!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 21, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 476540


"It's a good thing they had injury insurance. We are the Aflac ducks."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2017)

Stalin organ round

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2017)

Vice Chancellor Von Papen and Chancellor Hitler, 1933

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 476642


"Augusta said that you do nothing but sit on your a$$ all day."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2017)

Truffle hunters or breakfast?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 22, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Truffle hunters or breakfast?



Why not both?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2017)

chillin' ... me and my Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2017)

not chillin' ....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2017)

Honey, I'm home ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 23, 2017)

According to where I found this, she's giving the Krauts the "Dulya"...

Obscene gesture - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2017)

I have ever seen the Dulya when I was a kid.
Probably someone brought it back from Siberia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2017)

He-111 radio controlled bomber operator

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2017)

Panzerzug

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2017)

Otto Carius and his Tiger
Otto Carius - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2017)

Panther with Zimmerit armor applied to hull and flanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 24, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Honey, I'm home ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 476818



I s'pose that's one way to crash a party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 25, 2017)

just had to add this one...lol

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2017)

XM tree



at Moscow area, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2017)

Cool shots sys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2017)

Post #9602 - "According to these instructions, parts 104 to 108 should have been on sprue C. Looks like we need to get in touch with Tamigawa !".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2017)

Henry Delmar in the cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 26, 2017)

A German Bf110-7 of III/ZG 76 with skull and crossbones nose art. Zerstörergeschwader 76 was a Luftwaffe heavy destroyer fighter wing during WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 26, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 477039


"Thank you for visiting. Just remember not to drink the water."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2017)

A burned P-47 on Saipan, 26 June 1944. The aircraft was destroyed during a Japanese counterattack that surrounded the airfield before eventually being repulsed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2017)

Don't see many photos of damaged allied aircraft late in the war


----------



## v2 (Dec 26, 2017)

German gunners and self-propelled howitzer Wespe. In the background is seen the inverted tank M4 Sherman." Eastern front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 27, 2017)

When a Mummy tank and a Daddy tank love each other very much....where baby tanks come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2017)

May 9, 1942. A delegation at the talks in Washington, headed by the People's Commissar for Foreign Affairs, V.M. Molotov, Pe-8 is run by the American tanker

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2017)

Russian dead, Finland, February 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 27, 2017)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 477114


"If you will come this way, the finger pulling contest is just about to start."


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 28, 2017)

The *Hawker Tempest* was Britain's most successful fighter next to the Supermarine Spitfire during WWII. The Tempest scored 20 kills against the Me 262 jet fighter and the V-1 flying bombs. Many German pilots feared the Tempest more than the Spitfire. There were also two different versions of the Tempest. The first version (Tempest V) was powered by a Napier Sabre 24-cylinder flat-H engine; while the second version (Tempest II) was powered by a Bristol Centaurus V radial. This pic is obviously of a Mk ll which didnt see much combat during ww2. This Tempest belonging to 16 Sqn. saw service at Fassberg, Germany as part of the occupation forces after the end of hostilities. Our own Tempest II is ... post war the Mk ll would go on to morph into the Hawker Sea Fury. Which during the Korean war had the distinction of being one of only two piston/prop driven aircraft to shoot down a enemy Mig jet. Does anyone know (without googling it) which other aircraft managed that same feat?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2017)

German motorcycle courier in Russia, 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2017)

East Prussia, 3rd Belorussian Front, January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2017)

Cool pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2017)

"... which other aircraft managed that same feat?"

Douglas Skyraider also downed Mig(s) in Vietnam

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2017)

Excellent pics!


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 28, 2017)

HMS ROYAL EAGLE. 1940, THE FORMER THAMES PADDLE STEAMER WHICH RAN DAILY TRIPS IN THE SUMMER FROM TOWER BRIDGE DOWN TO SOUTHEND, RAMSGATE AND MARGATE. ONE OF THREE STEAMERS; THE ROYAL, THE CRESTED, AND THE GOLDEN EAGLE, WHICH WENT INTO WARTIME SERVICE. THE CAPTAIN OF THE ROYAL EAGLE, A LIEUTENANT COMMANDER WAS FORMERLY A MARINE SUPERINTENDENT AND MOST OF HER OFFICERS WERE YACHTSMEN. THE CREW IS MADE UP OF FARMERS, MINERS, MECHANICS AND CLERKS.

1/1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 28, 2017)

HMS Atherstone was a Racecourse-class minesweeper of the Royal Navy. Built by Ailsa Shipbuilding at Troon in Scotland, she was launched on 14 April 1916. For the rest of the war she served with the Auxiliary Patrol. Post war she was transferred to the Mine Clearance Service. She was sold to The New Medway Steam Packet Company on 12 August 1927 and converted for excursion work on the Medway and Thames. She was renamed Queen of Kent. For the next twelve years she could be found working from Sheerness and Southend. Regular excursions took her to Gravesend, Margate, Clacton and Dover.

In September 1939 she was requisitioned by the Admiralty for minesweeping duties once more and commissioned as HMS Queen of Kent, pennant number J74. For Operation Overlord in June 1944 she was stationed at Peel Bank off the Isle of Wight as the Mulberry Accommodation & Dispatch Control Ship. Subsequently she was stationed at Dungeness

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 29, 2017)

Beautiful pics


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

"Ach ! Those thieves from 'C' Company got here first, and grabbed the radio, clock and other goodies !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 29, 2017)

But I have the flare gun (by the look of it)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Polish soldiers from II Corps, Christmas 1944, Predappio- Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)

Ardennes, December, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2017)

"And to think, if I hadn't missed the train, I could have been in Benidorm right now !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 29, 2017)

Fiesler Fi 103 V1 Flying bomb being moved into position. Location unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2017)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2017)

May 4th 1945, HMS VIRAGO in collision with HMS KHEDIVE while disengaging after refuelling from the escort carrier in heavy seas.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

P-47. Armed & dangerous...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 477455


Is that Wittmann...?


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Sadly i have no info on this pic, other than the fact its an early Bf 109 being wind tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

This is a Bf 109E-3 being tested in 1940 ( other source states the 1941) in Braunschweig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Wurger said:


> This is a Bf 109E-3 being tested in 1940 ( other source states the 1941) in Braunschweig.



Thanks friend. I was pretty sure it was a E-3, but had no idea where. Never seen this pic before today...
That's awesome. You certainly know your a/c history


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

THX.  . As memo serves there are other pics of the series taken durning the tests. One of them has been attached above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

Here is the next shot of the Bf 109E-3 during the tests in the wind tunnel...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... which other aircraft managed that same feat?"
> 
> Douglas Skyraider also downed Mig(s) in Vietnam



Korea not Vietnam. And it was a F4U Corsair. Im not too knowledgeable on post ww2 a/c. But i know the skyraider was a good plane. Didnt know that fact that it also downed a Mig but thanks for the info. Like the sea fury and later mk of corsair they were reaching the pinnacle/limits of piston/prop technology.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Here is the next shot of the Bf 109E-3 during the tests in the wind tunnel...
> 
> View attachment 477503



Awesome pic!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)

".. Is that Wittmann...?"

Honestly can't tell ... photo didn't identify ... but one of the three tankers has suffered a horrendous facial wound.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)

A camouflaged road in Finland durning WW2 ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".. Is that Wittmann...?"
> 
> Honestly can't tell ... photo didn't identify ... but one of the three tankers has suffered a horrendous facial wound.
> 
> View attachment 477511



Well this pic is defo Wittmann. A lot of people credit all to him and its justified, but his gunner was one of the best in the business. I dont think he would have racked up anywhere near the number of kills without him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 30, 2017)

Statistics for the 588th Night Bomber Regiment/46th "Taman" Guards Night Bomber Aviation Regiment "Night Witches," Part 1. The regiment completed 23,672 missions. Among them: • Battle for the Caucasus - 2920 sorties, • Kuban, Taman and Novorossiysk - 4623 sorties, • Liberation of Crimea - 6140 sorties; • Liberation of Belarus - 400 sorties; • Liberation of Poland - 5421 sorties; • Battle in Germany - 2000 sorties. Which leaves 2168 sorties unaccounted. Not sure how accurate these stats are, from another source than my own research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)

Whitman, like Rudel, was a good East Prussian lad ... both had Lutheran pastors for fathers

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2017)

That must have been fun to re-load !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 30, 2017)

Wurger said:


> A camouflaged road in Finland durning WW2 ....
> 
> View attachment 477512



Took me a minute. Couldn't see the forest for the trees.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 30, 2017)

WRENs reload a Sea Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2017)

"Jurgen, why is that 'Tommy' wearing der lamp shade on his head?"
"Ach, ich kenne nicht Franz. Maybe he's feeling light-headed !"

(Und I will mein coat be getting ...........)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 31, 2017)

The flight deck crew prepares planes for launch from the USS Lexington (CV-16), en route near New Guinea, early April, 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Dec 31, 2017)

Junker Ju -390 V2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2017)

Airframes said:


> "Jurgen, why is that 'Tommy' wearing der lamp shade on his head?"
> "Ach, ich kenne nicht Franz. Maybe he's feeling light-headed !"
> 
> (Und I will mein coat be getting ...........)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 31, 2017)

Smokey Stover said:


> The flight deck crew prepares planes for launch from the USS Lexington (CV-16), en route near New Guinea, early April, 1944.
> View attachment 477618



Spectacular!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 31, 2017)

Bomb damage to the Armoured Carrier HMS Illustrious several inches of steel torn like paper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 1, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Spectacular!



Yeah an amazing color shot considering when and where it was taken.....


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2018)

Gerrnan with Ukrainian children. Maybe it's just me - but he looks creepy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 1, 2018)

Supreme Allied Commander American General Dwight D. Eisenhower, his deputy, British Chief Air Marshal Arthur Tedder , and the principal commander of Allied ground forces in Europe, British General Bernard L. Montgomery, stand in a US armored vehicle as they review a tank exercise, Salisbury, England, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 1, 2018)

Small group of service men getting medals at an airstrip ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)

captured during Bodenplatte

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)

.. downed by an bird strike, partridge, during Bodenplatte

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Christmas 1942 in Minsk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 1, 2018)

fastmongrel said:


> Bomb damage to the Armoured Carrier HMS Illustrious several inches of steel torn like paper.
> 
> View attachment 477653



From the flight deck same hole

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2018)

Words fail me


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2018)

Unexploded ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2018)

A Sherman tank from the 1st Polish Armoured Division…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)

And here the next shot of the Bf 109E-3 tested in the wind tunnel....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 2, 2018)

Abandoned German aircraft found near Salzburg, Austria, 1945. Ju-290 and some Bf-109s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 2, 2018)

Armorers loading belts of .50 caliber ammunition into the four ammo trays in one wingtip of a P-47 thunderbolt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2018)

B24's of the 15th AF flying over the Alps. Its difficult to identify the group, but it looks like on the the lower rudder there is a dark paint stripe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2018)

Excellent pics gents!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 477768


"Hans!!! Tonights's dinner!!!!!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 477857


"How much did we pay again to get into this water park?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

Great shots.


----------



## v2 (Jan 3, 2018)

Plane P-5 with parachute containers, suspended on the bomb racks.



Similar parachute containers were used when the aircraft could not be landed to supply partizan units with weapons, ammunition, medicines and food. In the picture - Р-5 with four such containers.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2018)

Women's housing, Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2018)

Stuka zu fuss

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

USAAF bombing over China. You can see one warhead falling free from the lead bomber....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

Servicing of a Luftwaffe’s Messerschmitt Bf 110D-3 fitted with the wing-mounted drop tanks on a Sicilian airfield, likely Palermo. Luftwaffe’s unit: likely ZG 26 “Horst Wessel”. (Citation needed)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

at6 said:


> "How much did we pay again to get into this water park?"



Lol


----------



## Elmas (Jan 3, 2018)

Assaltatori "Gamma", 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2018)

A crashed Mitsubishi A5M2b Claude ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 3, 2018)

Firefighter onboard a RN Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

A group of Curtiss P-40 Warhawks escorted a pair of Consolidated B-24D Liberators on a flight near the Aleutian islands, Alaska, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

Members of the flight and ground crews of a B-17 bomber named 'Honey Chile II' make adjustments to their plane prior to a mission, Polebrook, Northamptonshire, England, fall 1942. The crew and plane originate from the 97th Bombardment Group of the 8th Bomber Command (later 8th Air Force) which was stationed at Polebrook from June until November of 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 3, 2018)

All looks a little staged to my eye. Why would a chap in flight gear be turning a prop while the maintenance guy is kneeling on the cowl? 

Great colour pic, though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Found a picture of #41 in "Camouflage and Markings No.17 - Consolidated B-24 Liberator USAAF - ETO 1942-1945". The captions says "A veteran 376th BG B-24D, serial 41-11779, en route to a target in December 1943. Exhaust fumes and dirt thrown up by the main under carriage have stained the Sand finish on the lower part of the vertical tail. RAF type fin flashes are carried on both inner and outer sides of the fins. In addition to the white battle number 41, this Liberator sports the black and yellow emblem of the 513th BS on its nose"

A profile of an aircraft in the 513th BS from the web

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2018)

Definitely a 'look busy' posed shot, but great just the same.
I believe that the flight engineer would often assist in 'pulling through' the engines, to clear the oil from the lower cylinders.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 4, 2018)

Recruiting poster for Italian Waffen-SS.
The tradition of the oath with three fingers derives from the ancient Swiss regiments.
the SS swore on honor, loyalty and courage, the Pope's Swiss swear on the Holy Trinity.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 4, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Definitely a 'look busy' posed shot, but great just the same.
> I believe that the flight engineer would often assist in 'pulling through' the engines, to clear the oil from the lower cylinders.



Maybe so...but it's the 2 guys in flight gear working on the nose of the aircraft while the groundcrew holds the ladder that really has me laughing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2018)

Michael's post #9731. In the background - bicycle trouble?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Captured by the Germans Yak-1B fighter squadron commander 148 th Fighter Regiment Leonid Smirnov at the airport. The plane is already marked with German identification signs, but on board the inscription: "Stalin's falcon Smirnov Leonid from the workers of the Frunze district of the city of Saratov."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

"Ja, just turn left at the junction, here, und der bistro is 20 meters down on the right. Tell Claudette that Heinz sent you."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478147


"Just sign here and here. Then it will be all yours."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Michael's post #9731. In the background - bicycle trouble?
> 
> View attachment 478136


"And then she groped me at the rally."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2018)

Cossacks in German service

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2018)

WOW!!! Very cool finds here folks. Keep'em coming please.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478204


"Nope. It says nothing about the installed portapotty."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Supermarine Spitfire Vb being prepared for delivery to the Soviet Union at Abadan, Iran in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Evacuation of the German Tiger Tank. Requires 3 tractor

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Soldiers and police inspect Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4 (W.Nr. 5587) flown by Oberfeldwebel Fritz Beeck of 6 Staffel JG 51, which force landed in a stubble field at Solton Meadow, East Langdon in Kent while escorting an attack on Manston, 24 August 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2018)

Ardennes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 6, 2018)

After Macchi MC 205 Veltro and Reggiane Re 2005, Fiat G.55 was another airplane equipped with twelve cylinder engine Daimler Benz D.B. 605 built by Italian factory under licence. Fiat G. 55 was built in metal and had an extended wing span and high speed expecially in high altitude. It was produced in small quantity and was not be able to make difference in air war in Italy. The first prototype flew on April 1942 and immediately showed its good performances and flight. The Centauro was called "SERIE 0", early version armed with 1× 20 m.m. cannon M.G. mauser and 4 ×12 Breda Safat machine gun two on the upper cowling engine and two lower cowling firing trough the propeller arc. Another version followed called "Serie 1" was armed with 3×20 M.G. cannons (151/20 in each wing and one on the cowling of the tree blade propeller) and 2×12,7 m.m. Breda Safat on the upper cowling engine. Fiat G. 55 Centauro served on Regia Aeronautica with pre-production series of 34 airplanes ordered to "Serie 1". Squadrons of Regia Aeronautica that utilized G. 55 were "Ventesimo Gruppo" of 51 "Stormo Caccia Terrestre" in Ciampino airfield, 353 ^ Squadriglia based in Umbria; others were assigned to 372 ^ Squadriglia of 153 Gruppo in Torino Mirafiori until the Armistice of "Otto Settembre 1943". When Italy surrendered to the Allied Forces. The Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana was the air force born at the end of 1943; After this period "Centauros" were employed for duty interceptions of Allies Bomber that were passing throw in the sky of North Italy. "Squadriglia Montefusco" was the first Unit that operated in Piemonte on March 1944. Another Unit operated with Fiat G - 55 was 2nd. GROUP Caccia : Squadriglie 4^ "Gigi Tre Osei", 5^ "Diavoli Rossi" 6^ "Gamba di Ferro", based on the airfield of Milain, Varese, Parma, Pavia, under the Repubblica Sociale Italiana insigna; this powerful and fast aircraft proved itself to be an excellent fighter airplane an excellent interceptor at high altitude claiming many victories against P-51 Mustang, P-47 Thunderbolt and Spitfire Mk IX. After the Second World War the "Centauro" served in the Italian Air Force and was re-equipped with a new engine the Rolls Royce Merlin twelve cylinder engine. Today only an airplane survive, it is preserved in Italy in Vigna di Valle Air Museum near Rome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 6, 2018)

v2 said:


> Supermarine Spitfire Vb being prepared for delivery to the Soviet Union at Abadan, Iran in 1943.
> View attachment 478231


They shouldnt have bothered, the Russians bizarrely enough didnt like flying them.....


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 6, 2018)

The SOE spies clandestine aircraft of choice. "lizzie" The Westland Lysander

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

The SOE spies ... do you mean these two small, shaggy guys there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> They shouldnt have bothered, the Russians bizarrely enough didnt like flying them.....



It is not true. In the same way it is said about P-39s. Just these were politically incorrect.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

Amazing what disguises the chaps at Baker Street could come up with! 
Hugh Verity in the center, with his Lysander 'Jimminy Cricket', now re-created at the IWM Duxford.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2018)

Soviet Spitfires ... Kuban, 1943
Spitfires over the Kuban

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jan 6, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> They shouldnt have bothered, the Russians bizarrely enough didnt like flying them.....


Three reasons I read of, firstly by the time they received them they were not the best available, secondly they had problems initially with the climate and thirdly they were frequently mistaken for enemy by friends in the air and on the ground.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

A nice set of pics showing the U-35 after "meeting" with The Graf Spee...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2018)

v2 said:


> Soldiers and police inspect Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4 (W.Nr. 5587) flown by Oberfeldwebel Fritz Beeck of 6 Staffel JG 51, which force landed in a stubble field at Solton Meadow, East Langdon in Kent while escorting an attack on Manston, 24 August 1940.
> View attachment 478233


Oh, glorious colo(u)r!!
Good photo to inform modelers with weathering.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 6, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Amazing what disguises the chaps at Baker Street could come up with!
> Hugh Verity in the center, with his Lysander 'Jimminy Cricket', now re-created at the IWM Duxford.


I was just going to say that. Hardly shabby guys, pretty brave if you ask me flying an unarmed obsolete aircraft over occupied europe in the middle of the night.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2018)

They certainly got up to some hairy antics - Hugh Verity's book "We landed by moonlight" covers the operations in some detail, and is well worth a read.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A nice set of pics showing the U-35 after "meeting" with The Graf Spee...



Anyone to blame or just an accident?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Anyone to blame or just an accident?



It was an accident in 1938. The accident reports (Commander Lott, Watch Officer Zahn, and Chief Engineer Vollmer):
U-35 was at a depth of 17 meters, and Spee drafted 6.8 meters.
The starboard side of the conning tower shows two clear slices by the screw, and the port side clearly shows a collision with a solid object. The Graf Spee port screw was severely damaged, and the port rudder showed evidence of an impact.
Both vessels were headed in the same direction, but Spee was steaming faster than U 35. Suddenly Lott noticed that U 35 was stern-heavy, then strong crashing noises at the conning tower. Apparently the suction of Spee's propellers had lifted the bow of U 35, and the conning tower headed straight for the screw, jerking the U-Boat starboard. The port side of the conning tower then struck Spee's port rudder, and then Spee's screw tore repeatedly into U-35's bow superstructure.
Lott commanded the U-Boat to dive, but it did not respond. Later he saw that the screws had torn off significant parts of the bow superstructure, so the boat was lighter than normal.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 478327



I seem to recall that some pilots learned that they could increase takeoff speed by not correcting for torque, thereby drifting to starboard on takeoff.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2018)

Post #9771

"Comrade, it hurts when I do this, and when I do this, and this, too."
"Of course Vassilly, that's because you've broken your finger !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 7, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> They shouldnt have bothered, the Russians bizarrely enough didnt like flying them.....


It didn't stop the Russians always asking for more Spitfires on a regular basis, in particular the Mk IX on.

It's more likely that they didn't like the first Mk V's they were given which I believe were second hand, ut they were very keen on getting the later versions

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478444


"Next, we will do some man scapeing."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2018)

Wurger said:


> It was an accident in 1938.



Thanks for the details Wurger. 
Musta been scary for the U-boat crew.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 8, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A nice set of pics showing the U-35 after "meeting" with The Graf Spee...
> 
> View attachment 478294



"Das U-Boot" U-35 (Kptlt. W. Lott) has sunk on 29 Nov 1939 - Norway.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 9, 2018)

The crew of the German bomber Heinkel He.111 (Heinkel He.111) surrenders to the Red Army soldiers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2018)

'SCHEER-MEISTER' - master mechanic crew chief in a Panzer unit (the magician) at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2018)

The pyramid of doom

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2018)

No, it will not buff out.

A Japanese bomb has done its job. New Guinea, 1942. Note the soldier wearing the WW1 style helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't tell me the pilot wasn't s***ing bricks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Avengers over an Essex class carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 9, 2018)

Lucky day for this _Fante_.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> Don't tell me the pilot wasn't s***ing bricks!
> 
> View attachment 478599



Well, I suppose that's ONE way to land an aircraft. Not recommended, though!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice shots sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Nice shots sys!


Thanks!


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dead Norwegian Red Cross nurse in the wounded Sd.Kfz armored personnel carrier of 250 company commander of Swedish volunteers Hans Gest Pehrsson of the 11th SS Nordland division. The armored personnel carrier was hit on Friedrichstrasse Street to the north of the Reich Chancellery. Berlin. 1945 year.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2018)

Glasgow Highlanders

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2018)

Blitz dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2018)

That's a sad sight.

Post~#9796 "Och, that wee haggis is aroond here somewhere. Come oot, yer wee beastie !"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2018)

US Hellcat tank destroyer, Colmar Pocket, Alsace, January, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2018)

1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 478948


I couldn't like this one since you can tell that there would be no survivors. Have to give credit to the photographer for catching it just right though.


----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478950


"One for you, one for me."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2018)

Sevastopol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2018)

Examining kill, Kharkov

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478972


When horses poop helmets.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2018)

Poland,1939, Leni Riefenstahl observing German dead

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2018)

laying down covering smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2018)

Prisoners, Berlin, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2018)

bogged down at Tolotschin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2018)

Royal Hungarian fast



infantry battalion in 1942 somewhere in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> laying down covering smoke
> 
> View attachment 479266


See what happens if you don't change your oil every three thousand miles?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 479201


"You put a lot of pointy things in here and they come out over here when you press this thingy."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 16, 2018)

Elmas air base, late '30s and today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2018)

Sielbel Ferry, Sea Lion preparations

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Sielbel Ferry, Sea Lion preparations
> View attachment 479385


"Unser house boat fur duck hunten."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2018)

Normandy, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Post #9841

"And now Comrades, with our Ukranian bagpipes, we will play 'Amazing Grace' ...1,2,3................"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 479450


"One day we go America. There we smoke tobacco, not organic alternative from Greece."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2018)

Post #9841.

What are they all holding?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Anti-tank rifles.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Terry! 
Effective?


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Finnish soldier with german handgrenades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Navigators and Pilots of the 588th bomber squadron pushing a truck out of the mud.



Russia, Kuban 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 17, 2018)

British troops enjoy Italian food hamper from Fiat BR.20 shot down in Battle of Britain, Woodbridge, England 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)

Henschel 33G1 truck ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Henschel 33G1 truck ...
> 
> View attachment 479516



Indiana Jones would have had it EASY on that truck!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Grahame, the AT rifles were reasonably effective against early-war armour, maybe up to PzKfw III at a pinch, if a hit was obtained in the right place, but they were mainly replaced, in most armies, by more effective weapons. Germany had the Panzerbusche, and Britain the Buoys AT rifle, in the early war years.

Post #9856 - the Italian aircraft wasn't quite Battle of Britain. It was brought down in November 1940, force landing in Rendelsham forest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 17, 2018)

Sniping in the Ardennes 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 17, 2018)

Okay guys we all need to get our stories straight. You were doing 10mph in a 15mph zone when the Sun got in your eyes and you didnt see the flock of fluffy baby ducks crossing the road until it was too late and you had to brake very hard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Sielbel Ferry, Sea Lion preparations
> View attachment 479385


There is absolutely no way that would make it across the channel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> AT rifles were reasonably effective against early-war armour, maybe up to PzKfw III at a pinch, if a hit was obtained in the right place, but they were mainly replaced, in most armies, by more effective weapons. Germany had the Panzerbusche, and Britain the Buoys AT rifle, in the early war years.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2018)

Heavy Hellcat landing. HVARs bouncing on the deck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 479559


"But honestly!!! The UFO was right over there!!!!!"


----------



## at6 (Jan 18, 2018)

v2 said:


> Finnish soldier with german handgrenades.
> View attachment 479513


"One potato, two potato..................."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

Did the undercarriage collapse on the Hellcat.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2018)

Dunno, but I bet the pilot's Rs did !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)

The Polish light tanks Vickers in the summer of 1939 during training...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)

The Class of 1939 .... in 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 18, 2018)

SM-79 fles over an Italian convoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)

Re-burying American dead, Ardennes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2018)

Sleeping quarters, U-boat

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 19, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2018)

No, not the Village People. Royal Navy submariners receiving sun lamp conditioning before venturing under the waves...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 19, 2018)

Destroyer "Da Noli" in front of Venice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2018)

October, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2018)

I have so much respect for early submariners.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2018)

... all submariners, IMO


----------



## at6 (Jan 19, 2018)

Graeme said:


> No, not the Village People. Royal Navy submariners receiving sun lamp conditioning before venturing under the waves...
> 
> View attachment 479726


Not my kind of topless bar.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2018)

Poland, September 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 20, 2018)

Regia Nave Vittorio Veneto firing a test shoot after a refurbishing, la Spezia, 30th March 1943.
Erminio Bagnasco photo collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2018)

That must have rattled the windows on shore !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 20, 2018)

Airframes said:


> That must have rattled the windows on shore !!



That's for sure!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2018)

Poland, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Petlyakov Pe-2



before a combat mission...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2018)

Poland, 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2018)

always a Political Officer hangin' 'round

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

winter 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2018)

A T-44 and a Panther ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> always a Political Officer hangin' 'round
> View attachment 479852


"The portrait isn't complete comrade. Where are his horns?"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 22, 2018)

Sherman’ tank ‘Adjunct’ of ‘A’ Squadron, 14th Armoured Regiment (The Calgary Regiment), firing on Potenza in support of the advance of the West Nova Scotia Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 22, 2018)

Battleships USS New York and USS Texas light up the New York City night sky, May 3rd 1939, during the New York World's Fair. 
Vintage photographs of battleships, battlecruisers and cruisers.: Battleships USS New York and USS Texas light up the New York City night sky, May 3rd 1939, during the New York World's Fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2018)

... are those soldiers on track gang changing the RR track gauge ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 22, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 479945


"I've been workin' on the railroad
All the live long day!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 23, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> "I've been workin' on the railroad
> All the live long day!"



AAARRRGGHHHHHH!!!!! EAR WORM!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 23, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> AAARRRGGHHHHHH!!!!! EAR WORM!!!!!!!!!!


I've been workin' on the railroad
Just to pass the time awaaayy!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 23, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> I've been workin' on the railroad
> Just to pass the time awaaayy!



Go and stand in the naughty corner. NOW!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2018)

V2 rocket components being shipped

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)

The spinners and props...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2018)

Cool pic....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2018)

Just think what those spinners and props would be worth to a few museums today !

MM - they're not changing the track, they're _stealing_ it ! Darned pikeys, they get everywhere !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 24, 2018)

R.N. Zara, RT station.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2018)

T-38's on reconnaissance patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2018)

History is a spiral .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 24, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Go and stand in the naughty corner. NOW!!!!!


Can ya hear the whistle blowin....
OK. I'm goin'. I'm GOING!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 24, 2018)

Fake Faggots...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 25, 2018)

A Churchill MkIV turret being converted to take the M3 75mm gun and mounting from a mine damaged Sherman tank. The converted tanks were known as Churchill NA75s












Link to a description of the modification process NA75 development

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 25, 2018)

Embarking a mule for the Albanian Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 25, 2018)

Alpini and mules in the terrible conditions of the Albanian Front.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 25, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 480266



Woody Allen invading Poland after having heard Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" performed by Wilhelm Furtwangler and Berliner Philarmoniker?


_View: https://youtu.be/l-DZixyuPqg_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 25, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> History is a spiral .....
> View attachment 480189
> View attachment 480190


Top photo: preparation for group prostate exam. Bottom: Poop squeak tooting his own horn.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 25, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 25, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 480318



think the chap nearest the camera has already started buffing out the damage. Shouldn't take long before it's back in the air.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2018)

An SBD-3 Dauntless of Bombing Squadron 8 (VB-8) flies right over the head of the Landing Signal Officer during the recovery aboard USS Hornet (CV-8). No date given, but the sequence of pictures this is from indicates that this was in the spring of 1942 prior to Midway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, bit of superglue, some Milliput and a rub down, and it'll be sorted !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)

He, he, he... 

However please make a focus on these guys in the cockpit. Are they testing how many can sit there or trying to find out if a rubber cockpit for a Bf 109 would be needed?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2018)

Maybe they're trying to figure out how to make a three-seat conversion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2018)

Or taking turns with the stick?

Sorry...that just slipped out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)

Or they may test a new multiple serial connecting for the intercom or so.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)

Good shot.!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 480355
> View attachment 480356


New German sex toy? Note where it's being held in 1st photo.


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2018)

Good shot sys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2018)

Pioneers at work .... and covered

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2018)

A great example of how camouflage paint schemes can suddenly become totally useless, when nature gives the game away !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2018)

exactly .... I have seen hares that switched to summer only to be caught by an early May blizzard ..


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2018)

I got caught out on an exercise once, fortunately, only by a farmer.
It was around March, and I was 'dug in' in a perfectly camouflaged hide, where even the wildlife didn't notice me. However, as the early morning temperature increased, condensation, rising from the 'trapped' heat in the hide, gave away my position to the farmer who, of course, knew every inch of his land !!
No sounds, no shine, no shadows, no silhouettes, no odd shapes or movement - just nature telling the truth !!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2018)

"Ulrich, I've told you a hundred times - lose some weight man. Look what you've done to that tyre !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 28, 2018)

British sentry in Bremen outside a shop offering Wehrmacht and police hats for sale...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2018)

"What, me, invade Russia ? Don't be silly !".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 28, 2018)

A good view of the He 119’s glazed cockpit is provided in this image. Most sources state this aircraft is V4, but it possesses the exhaust ports of V1. Note the extended radiator.






Interestingly enough a float plane version was designed and showed much interest by the Japanese airforce. Here's a pic of Japanese officials looking over the aircraft.






For a full account of specs and info follow this link below.
Heinkel He 119

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 28, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 479947
> 
> Battleships USS New York and USS Texas light up the New York City night sky, May 3rd 1939, during the New York World's Fair.
> Vintage photographs of battleships, battlecruisers and cruisers.: Battleships USS New York and USS Texas light up the New York City night sky, May 3rd 1939, during the New York World's Fair.



Cool pic


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2018)

Great link .... did not know ... thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 28, 2018)

CA 135 on their way to Spain, Alghero-Fertilia Airport, Sardinia, 1938/9.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 480578


"von Ribbentrop told me that you'd laugh at one of my funny farts."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 29, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 480596



This pic is whats know as "Spitfire Country".
All unidentified aircraft will be shot on sight! By order of RAF.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 29, 2018)

A tank crewman surrenders to a British soldier during the battle El Alamein, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 29, 2018)

American soldiers firing with a bazooka at a German Panzer tank. 1944-1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 29, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 480689


"I told you that I could roll a dooby. Did you bring the munchies?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 29, 2018)

_American tank
English crew
Italian pill_

near Derna, 1941..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2018)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2018)

The ride in

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 30, 2018)

Jagdtiger No. 131 of 653 battalion of tank destroyers. April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 30, 2018)

Cagliari, Sardinia, under heavy attack, 31/03/1943. (Right day edited).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 30, 2018)

Poland 1939...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2018)

... local folks got fresh fish for dinner that night

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2018)

Terry's TARDIS at war in London...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 31, 2018)

RIP German Soldier!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 31, 2018)

#Polish and #Hungarian Soldiers with an #TKS_20mm light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Terry's TARDIS at war in London...
> 
> View attachment 480882



Business? As usual, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 31, 2018)

A British destroyer under attack by 32° Stormo Bombardamento Terrestre based at Decimomannu AFB, Sardinia Is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice. I notice several skid marks not lining up with the center of the deck


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 31, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. I notice several skid marks not lining up with the center of the deck



Yeah...looks like one aircraft went veering off to starboard while landing. I suspect the event ended with "Ouch!" (but hopefully nothing more serious than that!).


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 480833


"Do we still have time for a cold one comrade?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 480179


Check out the "Clark Gable" mustache on the PanzerGrenadier-- cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2018)

Which post ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2018)

Maybe the carrier should turn side on, with an arrester wire one side side of the deck, and a bl**dy big net on the other - at least it would be a wider landing area !!


----------



## v2 (Feb 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

POWs working for the British in Hong Kong

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2018)

They still look being prepared to fight and die.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

... they were only a small part of an over-a-million strong IJA on the mainland that had never been defeated in battle

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

75 years ago
Battle of Stalingrad yields more of its dead, 75 years later

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 1, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Which post ?


Picture Of The Day-- fairly recently if memory serves


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

Land Wasser Schlepper

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 1, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Land Wasser Schlepper



Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## v2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hungarian soldiers inspect



a crashed american B-24 Liberator bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2018)

"... Couldn't have said it better myself! "
Landwasserschlepper - Wikipedia


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 2, 2018)

Type 1 Ho-Ki Armoured Personel Carriers in China 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2018)

Hornisse tank destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 3, 2018)

Impressive pics, guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2018)

somethings never change

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 3, 2018)

Type 2 Ka-Mi Amphibious tank being tested by Australian troops 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2018)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2018)

Kiel, August, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 4, 2018)

USMC M4 with captured Type 94 tankette on the engine deck

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481332


"He gave me flowers, dinner, dancing, but will he call me tomorrow?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> somethings never change
> 
> View attachment 481256


Boy, that brought back memories. I spent two years in the 24th ID (Mech) in the 80's, stationed at Ft Stewart, GA. As part of the RDF our vehicles were all desert sand. When I transferred to the reserves here in MN, our vehicles were woodland camo. It was a weird culture shock. Later, when mobilized for OIF, I spent a year in the desert, again operating desert sand camo vehicles. I remember on one of the few occasions I went into the "Green Zone" in Baghdad. There, parked in front of some HQ, was a spotless woodland camo Humvee, looking like it had just been unpacked from the box. It looked so out of place, that I wanted to touch it, to make sure I wasn't hallucinating.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2018)

Prinz Eugen

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 5, 2018)

Type 4 Chi-To tank. If you thought all Japanese tanks were puny collections of rivets and machine guns this would have been a nasty surprise for any Sherman tank in 1945. Thick welded sloped armour, heavy 75mm gun and a top speed of 30mph it was the equivalent of the M4E8 series of Shermans and arguably better. Luckily for the Allies shortages of factories and materials meant only 2 prototypes were built.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2018)

P-61s being unloaded in the South Pacific

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2018)

"I see Walter over-cooked lunch again !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481415



And once again Hans's teammates felt the full force of his love of bratwurst, sauerkraut and Brussel sprout sandwiches.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 6, 2018)

A Canadian soldier inspects a German self-propelled mine "Goliath» (Sd. Land MineJuno BeachWw2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 6, 2018)

A German infantryman walks toward the body of a killed Soviet soldier and a burning BT-7 light tank in the southern Soviet Union in in 1941, during the early days of Operation Barbarossa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 6, 2018)

Hungarian 8cm Bofors AA gun Russia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 6, 2018)

A huge Russian gun on tracks, likely a 203 mm howitzer M1931, is manned by its crew in a well-concealed position on the Russian front on September 15, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> P-61s being unloaded in the South Pacific
> View attachment 481372



Nice pic......

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2018)

Leningrad 1941/1942 ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 6, 2018)

File:Antiaircraft defence Sweden 1943.jpg - Wikipedia

I like this type of photos!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 6, 2018)

Some excellent images guys...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2018)

Breaching the Tartar Ditch, Perekop, Crimea,Ukraine, September, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 7, 2018)

British soldiers in Italy practise probing for mines and booby-trap devices...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 481599


"And to think that I even shaved for this."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)

A hockey championship match between teams of 1st Battalion P.P.C.L.I. and 2nd Battalion Royal 22e Regiment, on the Imjin River on March 11, 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)

Arbeit macht frei .. the German POWs prticipating in the reconstruction of Stalingrad, 1947..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)

German soldiers arming a 30mm cannon of a Henschel Hs 129 (colorized)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 7, 2018)

Staghound armoured car with the original turret replaced by a Crusader turret mounting a 75mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)

A Stug IV 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 7, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> They still look being prepared to fight and die.


Anything for their Emperor-

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2018)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> History is a spiral .....
> View attachment 480189
> View attachment 480190


"OK now everyone change your underpants with the guy next to you"



michaelmaltby said:


> Normandy, 1944
> View attachment 479465


"all right Hans where the hell did you leave the keys now?"



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478531


"this is the last time I fly standby"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481738


"Everything tastes better when it sits on a Ritz"???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 478147



"Ja there ist ein Vendeys und BugerKonig over here, but I prefer McDonitz over here"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481673


Another satisfied customer at Gerhard's pain free dentistry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2018)

It's critical to remember that the Ukraine and Crimea were major theaters of the German-Soviet war. To gain control of the Black Sea, S boats were disassembled, trucked, floated and then reassembled in Romania












.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2018)

American army nurses learning the art of self-defence...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2018)

"Ach ! I just_ know_ they are all talking about my puttees. Why didn't I just wear those damned boots, even though they pinch my toes ?!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 9, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> Good pictures by everyone!
> 
> Here is mine for today. A picture from the 1940 Louisiana maneuvers. To say the US was woefully under-equipped that summer is an understatement.
> View attachment 249977


Fort Polk??



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481844


Ein Panzer styled "Tug O' War"???



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481845


Nazi with his hands clasped behind his back- judged by the "soup-bowled" haircut, and the frame-earpiece of his glasses visible, wonder if this might be Heinrich Himmler in the foto??


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2018)

Sevastopol, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2018)

S Boat, Black Sea operations, raiding into the Sea of Azov

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2018)

Great pics!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 481845


"Hands behind my back. Now pinch and squeeze those cheeks to hold it all in."


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 9, 2018)

Crossing the river Seine

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)

Still marching ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 9, 2018)

Graeme said:


> American army nurses learning the art of self-defence...
> 
> View attachment 481809


At least a half-dozen pair of GI issue panties- soon to be in "V-formation"!!



Njaco said:


> July 1941: A Luftwaffe soldier makes his way across a flooded field in Russia on a BMW motorcycle.
> .
> View attachment 251737


Oh scheise-kuchen. I think I have flooded the engine""

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2018)

Post # 10120 "Hmph. Trust the Royal Engineers to build a bridge with a bloody hill in it. !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2018)

Japanese tank, Kuril Islands, taken out by Soviet paratroopers, August, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Still marching ..
> 
> View attachment 481873


"Hey! Didn't we walk through here earlier?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Japanese tank, Kuril Islands, taken out by Soviet paratroopers, August, 1945
> View attachment 481962


Kawasaki rust bucket??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 10, 2018)

Comrade Serzhant Frontovichka is slept!

(i know, she is not seargent!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 482016
> 
> 
> Comrade Serzhant Frontovichka is slept!
> ...


Is that a booger between her nose and her lip?


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)

at6 said:


> Is that a booger between her nose and her lip?


IDK!!!
maybe!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2018)

Nope, that's small mustache..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nope, that's small mustache..


when she waked up,
i'll ask her!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482049


Finnish troops?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)

He is slept too!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)

Magyar tankparancsnok !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2018)

An Italian self-propelled gun Semovente da 75/18 in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 11, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Finnish troops?


The two outside troops might be "finished" peeing on the skis- but the one trooper in the middle must have a stuck zipper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 482054
> 
> 
> He is slept too!!!


Boat rentals were slow for the day so.....................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482050


The must have survival tool for the outdoors. Drop into lake and presto!!!!!!Thousands of fresh fish. Drop into rabbit hole and bang!!!!! Freshly skinned and tenderized rabbit landing on you plate. Hurry and order yours today. Only three easy payments of $19.95 plus shipping and handling. California residents subject to sales tax.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 12, 2018)

Destroyed SU152 at Poznan, Poland 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2018)

Great pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 12, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 482056
> 
> 
> Magyar tankparancsnok !


Looks like his holster might be for a P08-Luger with the 3.88" long barrel (post 1920 issue?). Any German pistol collectors here??

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

Wrong shape and size for a P08 - more like a PPK or HSc holster, but very possibly a Hungarian weapon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 12, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Wrong shape and size for a P08 - more like a PPK or HSc holster, but very possibly a Hungarian weapon.


Thanks, Airframes-- I am not familiar with the Maygars-have heard the term. Were they Hungarian or Yugoslavic troops tied in with the Wehrmacht??


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

Magyar - Hungarian.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 13, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Looks like his holster might be for a P08-Luger with the 3.88" long barrel (post 1920 issue?). Any German pistol collectors here??


No info about Hand gun.
but photo is showing a Hungarian Tank Sergeant from 2nd Tank division, Somewhere in Soviet Union, early Barabarosa.
2nd Tank Division was equipped with Czech Tank Lt. vz 35 & 38's.
Standard handgun of Tank Commanders was FEG 37.

FÉG 37M Pistol - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2018)

A Panzer III family shot...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2018)

Good info there Artesh. The FEG 37 pistol fits - the holster looks to be the right shape and size for it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2018)

Post #10159 "Verdammt ! I told you not to leave the Panzer III out in the rain Kurt !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2018)

.... unloading the wounded, great action shot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2018)

Japanese prisoners of war from the Cowra breakout committed suicide by laying down on railway tracks.

Cowra breakout - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2018)

Soviet sniper Ibrahim Suleymanov. 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482337



Hans, enough "Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to work we go!" already!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 14, 2018)

Not actually WWII but its WWII equipment. An experimental snow blower.






The snow blower was tried at clearing Rail tracks but it not only shifted the snow it shifted the ballast loosened the bolts holding the rails down and warped the cold rail by heating it too fast. Apart from that it was a success.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482337


Concerts in the park.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482337



Կյանքը նման է դաշնամուրի: Սպիտակ բանալիներն են երջանկություն եւ սեւ բանալիներ տխուր են:
Երբ դուք սեղմում եք այս 2-ը, միասին դա կյանքի երաժշտությունն է:

- Անհայտ

---

Life is like a Piano; White keys are Happiness and Black keys are sad.
When you do press these 2, together, it's the life music.

- Unknown

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 14, 2018)

The Italian Sergeant:
_"We are stopped here in the desert, we must keep the troops occupied."_
The British Sergeant:
_"We can build latrines."
"But we are in the middle of the desert."
"No matter, we build latrines the same".
_
From the movie "I due nemici", with David Niven and Alberto Sordi.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 14, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> View attachment 477189





michaelmaltby said:


> Stalin organ round
> 
> View attachment 476641



I'm saving this sucker till the 4th of July.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 14, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 473917


Group photo of the Tuesday Funny Hats Club.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> setting up a display Me-109 in the UK
> View attachment 473933


The English have wheels ...even the Italians have wheels......why don't we have wheels?


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473674


Bormann der fuhrer need the toilet paper....mach schnell !



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 473485


Ja ist der new bullet head SS helmet


Wurger said:


> View attachment 473164


That's the last time O'Malley paints the hull number on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2018)

9th AF Marauder took a hit right in the wing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Brutal. One flak burst


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 14, 2018)

Notice the flames are engulfing the trailing aircraft. It returned to base with all the fabric burned off its control surfaces. A not uncommon occurrence in the very tight formations flown by 9th AF Marauders. Ken Brown describes such an incident in his book _Marauder Man._


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2018)

Soviet RIP Soldier with an RPG 40 AT Grenade after 70 years!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

Very Lucky then....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2018)

Nova Scotia Highlanders 'enjoying' France, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 15, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482394


Ja, we walked a mile for a Camel today"...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)

The same KV-2 heavy tank seen in the post #10186

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2018)

B-24J Liberators of the 565th Bomb Squadron, 389th BG bomb targets in St Malo, France, Aug 13 1944. The aircraft seen here was destroyed the next day when it crash landed and burned at RAF Hethel, Norfolk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice shot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2018)

Yikes

Nice shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482436


"Best seat in the house?"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Gen. Paulus at the Stalingrad ..
> 
> View attachment 470144



...and now she's taking off her shoes.....



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 469938



scene from the classic movie "The Body Snatchers".....the pods,...the pods there everywhere.....!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 16, 2018)

flypaper2222 said:


> ...and now she's taking off her shoes.....
> No,wait-- they're not her shoes, they are her combat boots-- size? Maybe 14?? Don't worry, she's enough for all of us--
> 
> 
> scene from the classic movie "The Body Snatchers".....the pods,...the pods there everywhere.....!


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 16, 2018)

The last moments of HMS Eagle 11th August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2018)

So is the barrel bent on that Rifle?I first thought G-43 by the handguard shape but it's not and it looks long as I look at mine now.Strap looks heavy for a carbine

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2018)

Is that you in the middle Wojtek?  a good looking Lad at one point.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)

Nope. Judging by these berets I would guess that's Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2018)

Nope. Missing moustache.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)

True... moustache.


----------



## javlin (Feb 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nope. Judging by these berets I would guess that's Terry.


Terry never looked that good if he did he would of had not had to settle for Hippo's

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 16, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 468841



now watch....when I light the match and Hans farts...let there be light.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



johnbr said:


> Room for one more I think.
> View attachment 383770


German version of the classic Clown Car.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 16, 2018)

flypaper2222 said:


> now watch....when I light the match and Hans farts...let there be light.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ja, wir sind der blau flammen gruppen??"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2018)

Leningrad front

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 482726


Same fate that took out Lt. Chapman in the movie: "The Bridge on the River Kwai"-- But Bill Holden's character had never jumped (being a USN deck hand- Not Lt. Cmdr Shears-) and he and the rest of the team survived the jump into the jungle. Lots of hazards involved in a parachute drop, and this picture shows in detail one of them. Damn shame, to lose troops in this manner--Hansie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2018)

Wurger _that_ is one powerful image ... invokes past battles ... Napoleonic and before.
Would it be accurate to assume the Soviets were caught by a withering artillery barrage before a German attack ....?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 482704


'Und Ve are two wild and crazy guys, Ja!!""

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2018)

Post #10215.
The para isn't dead or injured, he's about to use his reserve canopy, opened and dropped below him, to be able to climb down from the tree, as the one on the right has done, and was standard procedure in such cases.
British paras didn't get reserve parachutes until the early 1950s, and if caught up in a tree, used a toggle rope, attached to their webbing equipment, which was worn during the jump, under the parachute harness.
BTW, tree landings hurt !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Leningrad front
> View attachment 482725


Why am I always digging latrines?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2018)

Post #10205.
I had to look twice at this pic - I thought it was Northern Ireland in the 1970s at first. The uniforms and equipment had altered little from that of WW2, when I first joined !


----------



## at6 (Feb 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 482704


"And then Eva walked in as I was taking a dump and started to run out screaming about the smell. I yelled at her come back, I have matches!!!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Messerschmitt Bf 109E 'Red 2' of 2./JG 76. Pilot Feldwebel Leopold Wyhlidal, force landed close to Warsaw after being hit by flak on September 9, 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> A lot going on with that 109 aside from the laundry....roundel in the fuselage cross?


Slovakian


michaelmaltby said:


> Patton and his jeep
> 
> View attachment 469903


Stars and Stripes reports that Gen. Patton traded in his ivory handled pistol for a new Helmet mounted .50 cal M2.



michaelmaltby said:


> Windmill Theater show girls, London blitz, 1940
> 
> View attachment 472441


Its says here Trudy that wearing a wok on your head will not help during a jerry air raid you silly slag....



Elmas said:


> View attachment 472475
> 
> 
> Platoon of Bersaglieri mounted on Guzzi "Alce" motorbikes.
> My Father had one of those, end 40's, military surplus.


and-a remember El Duce... hes-a gonna be angry if we dont deliver da pizza in 30 minuto's or lessa



michaelmaltby said:


> Flemish Legion prepares demolition charges
> View attachment 472168


pin? what pin..that's not a pin silly boy....now you just hold that and I'll be right back.......



michaelmaltby said:


> Estonian woman in national dress lays flowers on German graves
> View attachment 471195


I swear I dont know whats wrong with this garden....maybe its the fertilizer...it just keeps growing dead nazi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)

Actually I would like to remind you guys that the thread is for posting pictures and discussing them. There is another thread for jokes and fun in another section.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 18, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Actually I would like to remind you guys that the thread is for posting pictures and discussing them. There is another thread for jokes and fun in another section.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 18, 2018)

flypaper2222 said:


> Slovakian
> 
> Stars and Stripes reports that Gen. Patton traded in his ivory handled pistol for a new Helmet mounted .50 cal M2.
> 
> ...


Patton had 2 of them- one is reported to be on display at the 3rd. Armored Div. Museum at Fort Knox, KY. I have spent a lifetime researching George Smith Patton Jr- and his family- "Patton- A Genius for War" by Carlo D'Este- and "War as I Knew It" by Patton himself- plus I had a great uncle who was a First Lt. in the same Calvary unit that Pershing sent into Mexico to nail "El Bandito- Pancho Villa"--and he told me many stories about Patton and their exploits--He also, as Officers in the US Army then bought their own sidearms, and all of them in Cavalry units preferred the Colt SA Army in .45Colt cal., over the "new" Colt 1911 in 45ACP--

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 18, 2018)

Russian T28

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 18, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## flypaper2222 (Feb 18, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Actually I would like to remind you guys that the thread is for posting pictures and discussing them. There is another thread for jokes and fun in another section.


thats a shame......the constant posting of photos of the handy work of the Nazi regime and their handmaidens is grim, and tiring...even the great Bill Mauldin brought humor into the foxhole with his cartoons....and I see poking fun at the enemy as a long military tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2018)

".... thats a shame......the constant posting of photos of the handy work of the Nazi regime and their handmaidens is grim, and tiring..."
Don't tire yourself out if you don't enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2018)

Leopold Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2018)

.... the vodka ration, 100 grams pd, IIRC


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 19, 2018)

flypaper2222 said:


> thats a shame......the constant posting of photos of the handy work of the Nazi regime and their handmaidens is grim, and tiring...even the great Bill Mauldin brought humor into the foxhole with his cartoons....and I see poking fun at the enemy as a long military tradition.


In his book "Patton- A Genius for War" Carlo D'Este details Patton's extreme dislike for Bill Mauldin and his "Willie and Joe" G.I. characters, rather disheveled and unshaven, M-1"s not doubt in need of a cleaning as well. This was a serious affront to Patton's insistence on having "spit and polished" troops under his command, even in actual combat conditions. There is a sound reason for shaving, even in a battlefield scenario, as a wound in the face could be compounded with a beard, making the Medics and later, Surgeon's job more difficult. If Patton had his way, Mauldin's cartoons would never have been printed in "Yank",..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)

The HMS Queenborough in 1942 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2018)

Queen Mary entering New York harbor with returning troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)

The HMS Queenborough in 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2018)

The pilot was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2018)

Brutal...


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2018)

WAAFs...

Reactions: Like Like:

5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2018)

what's this ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2018)

A Wildcat being serviced on the USS Enterprise. Oct 1941. Just a few more weeks and it will be wartime. Note the props and spare airframes stored in the overhead spaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 20, 2018)

War of mines in the Lybian desert.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice shots. Any idea how many spares were carried? I did a quick Google and most just said "spares were carried" and one site had 2 idiots arguing about carrier capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice shots. Any idea how many spares were carried? I did a quick Google and most just said "spares were carried" and one site had 2 idiots arguing about carrier capacity



I think the carriers had a few spares that were not assigned to any squadron. I dont know if they were torn down and needed assembly though.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2018)

From the bits I did read, the wings needed to be attached, as seen in the bottom photo. This required a few hours. I see 7 in the photo, 3 seem to be the Devastator if the "3-T-3" is also a Devastator


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh, I thought they'd washed them, and hung them up to dry !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> what's this ..?



Hi Michael.
A kind of walking stick called a Volkhov cane....?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2018)

thank you, Graeme


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 20, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 483097
> 
> War of mines in the Lybian desert.



Are they "planting" a mine here, or have they discovered one and are about to dig it out of what looks to be sand-if so, must be the war theater in Africa.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2018)

And why does it take 3 men? Probably a staged pic.


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2018)

The first victims of the gas "Zyklon B" were 600 Soviet POWs and 250 ill prisoners in German Concentration Camp Auschwitz- September 1941.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 21, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 483258


If I can borrow a line from "Die Hard": where Bruce Willis and a uniformed patrolman view the damaged building--"Wow, its gonna take a whole schmidt-load of window screens and duct tape to fix this one up!"


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Are they "planting" a mine here, or have they discovered one and are about to dig it out of what looks to be sand-if so, must be the war theater in Africa.



The photo is probably staged, even if the mine seems to be a British one.







It must be noted that, when planting a minefield, the final activation of the mine was always done, or supervised by, an Officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 21, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 483268


Mountain troops-but, with the long wooden handles on the "Potato Mashers" and tucked into the harness or webbing, how difficult it would be to drop into the prone position while running- getting the handle end of such a grenade jammed into your crotch might not be a pleasant experience. Wonder if there was another way the Germans could carry those grenades? 

Did only the K98 rifles carried by the Mountain Troops have the heavy steel buttplate- a Mauser collector told me that those were designed to use the rifle as a aid to climbing in steep, rocky terrain- sort of a "crutch" I suppose.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 21, 2018)

Elmas said:


> The photo is probably staged, even if the mine seems to be a British one.
> 
> View attachment 483282
> 
> ...


A.T. -- "Anti-Tank" Mark V- or Mark 5. How was this mine activated, after being buried? How would these British mines have compared to the "Teller" design, as used by the Germans?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2018)

Basically the same activation method and effect. A pressure activated firing pistol, requiring around 200 lbs of pressure, 'fired' by pressure on the central 'plug' in the dome, or by a slightly larger diameter pressure plate. The British mine used that cross-shaped ring, or 'spider, as the pressure activation, which pressed on a sear, releasing a pin which activated a plunger-type firing pistol. This meant the mine could be fired by pressure anywhere around the upper surface of the mine, whereas the 'Teller' normally required that pressure to be in the center, so it could _possibly_ be run over at the edge, and not detonate.
I think the German 'Teller' (plate) mine had around 10 or 12bs of HE, whereas the British Mk.V contained around 8 lbs, and was later replaced by the more effective and reliable Mk. VII AT mine.
All of these mines were designed to blow the track off a tank.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2018)

The boat nearer the photograph is not a submarine but is a towable submersible float for the transport of liquid fuels (GR 253 - Sportiello-type float) built during the war 1940-1943. After the war it was used as fuel depot in La Spezia. In the background the CORAZZATA C. DUILIO in reserve.
Photo by Aldo Fraccaroli taken on 1.7.1954 at the Banchina Scali de La Spezia and published on Erminio Bagnasco, "Aldo Fraccaroli Naval Photographer", Parma, Albertelli, 1996.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2018)

were these floats manned during transit?


----------



## Elmas (Feb 21, 2018)

Just for steering, as they were designed to be towed by a submarine or a destroyer.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2018)

Nasty, good shots Sys!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 483276


Luftwaffe Push-Ups??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Two Liberators shot down with the war being over soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2018)

Recovering a Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)

An interesting shot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2018)

Trying to make a trunk call - I'll get me coat.
Crete perhaps ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 22, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Trying to make a trunk call - I'll get me coat.
> Crete perhaps ?



Could also be Central Italy, from the landscape at distance the mountains are similar to the Apennines.
The tree could be an evergreen oak, _Quercus ilex_, common in the Mediterranean.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 483310


Is that a MG-34 or a MG-42- MY guess is: MG-42, but it is inverted, can't see the buttstock details-- One way to distinguish between both of "Hitler's Zippers"???


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 483311


Mussolini's "Zip-Line" in action..??


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2018)

Hansie - it's a MG42. The pressed metal, 'square' section cooling jacket is clearly visible, as are the pressed bipod legs, and the 'studded' cocking handle channel, and, just visible, the gas relief ports behind the muzzle flash suppressor.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 22, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Hansie - it's a MG42. The pressed metal, 'square' section cooling jacket is clearly visible, as are the pressed bipod legs, and the 'studded' cocking handle channel, and, just visible, the gas relief ports behind the muzzle flash suppressor.


Thanks, AF- I was fairly certain it was a MG-42, appreciate your confirmation. I'm a bit more familiar with the appearance of the MG-42, as our M-60 has copied many of the MG-42's design features- How much different were the MG-34 to the MG-42 in weight, barrel changing time (and if headspacing was required when barrels were changed out in the field, etc. I am assuming that both German MG's had the same caliber.. Hansie


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2018)

MG34 weighed just under 27 lbs, MG42 25 lbs, both used the 7.92 mm round. Barrel change on the MG 34 required removing the barrel from the sleeve, after partially stripping from the receiver, whereas the MG42 barrel could be very quickly changed by unlocking the latch on the right of the pressed metal sleeve, which disengaged the barrel and pushed it outwards, allowing it to be withdrawn from the side - an asbestos glove was provided for this action - and was required due to the high RoF at 1,200 rpm.
Overall, the MG42 was a simpler weapon to strip, and not as complex, or finely toleranced as the MG34, and also employed a slightly different locking system - a bit too much to explain here, and it's a long time since I demonstrated this, so I'm a bit rusty !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 483305



Look immediately in front of the canopy, behind where the MG cover would attach, is that a DF loop? Never saw one mounted there...hmmm?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 22, 2018)

Airframes said:


> MG34 weighed just under 27 lbs, MG42 25 lbs, both used the 7.92 mm round. Barrel change on the MG 34 required removing the barrel from the sleeve, after partially stripping from the receiver, whereas the MG42 barrel could be very quickly changed by unlocking the latch on the right of the pressed metal sleeve, which disengaged the barrel and pushed it outwards, allowing it to be withdrawn from the side - an asbestos glove was provided for this action - and was required due to the high RoF at 1,200 rpm.
> Overall, the MG42 was a simpler weapon to strip, and not as complex, or finely toleranced as the MG34, and also employed a slightly different locking system - a bit too much to explain here, and it's a long time since I demonstrated this, so I'm a bit rusty !


Again, many thanks, AF, for sharing your expertise with us. I read that one factor in the very high cyclical RoF of the MG-42 was the unique bolt with rollers designed by the Germans-- and the open bolt concept as opposed to a closed bolt design might also allow a higher RoF-- with the attendant need for more frequent barrel changes. I wonder if the gun designers at Spandau ever developed stellite liners for the MG-42 barrels, to prolong barrel life.

I am just guessing here, but I think the Wehrmacht would employ the older MG-34 for as long as they had available service for it with their field armorers and supply of parts, with eventual replacement in the field with the MG-42 series. Again, thank you for your insight and clarification of my questions. Hansie


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Look immediately in front of the canopy, behind where the MG cover would attach, is that a DF loop? Never saw one mounted there...hmmm?



I was wondering about that, too. Perhaps it was uninstalled from its normal location and just placed there? Can't imagine it being flown operationally in that location.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2018)

IIRC that antenna was on the bottom rear on the 110. Could have been ripped off in a belly landing, but it seems too centered to be just plopped there...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2018)

Great info and pics Guys.


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tests of the infrared night vision device "Dudka" on the tank BT-7




. Kubinka, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)

The guy seems to be looking forward to the a promising future of the soviet communism or getting wide eyes because of the terror.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

Another of fifty-three Spitfire V delivered to Regia Aeronautica Co-Belligerent and assigned to 20th Gruppo of 51st Stormo. The aircraft in foreground of the photo, perhaps taken at Lecce-Galatina Airfiield after the Autumn 1944, is in maintenance (note a panel of engine cowling removed and ground crew working on the propeller). This aircraft has a dual color tone camouflage while the Spit in background is complete olive drab. Victor Sierra

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

Me262B night fighter in Germany 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2018)

A man and his dog on Guam...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2018)

That's got to have hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A Dauntless makes a hard stop on the USS Lexington.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2018)

Dauntless over Tanahmerah Bay, Dutch New Guinea, as US landing craft go in, April 22nd 1944.

This is "Operation reckless". The objective was the big airfield at Hollandia several miles away.

Below, elements of the 41st and 24th Inf Divisions are landing on the beach. And what the invading forces are discovering, is a swamp backs up to the beach making this a poor choice to land. I think this is looking east, with Cyclops Mt on the right and Lake Sentani sort of visible in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> #21, what size gun is in the nose (to the right of the guy standing on the right)? It seems a lot bigger than a .50 cal.




David, they came with 50s, so this on my have the slip-on cover over it. Not sure though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2018)

Elvis said:


> Ok, I have a question about one of the pictures.
> Post #64 shows a P-40 and a B-24.
> Is it just me, or is that the oddest P-40 you've ever seen?
> I think its mostly the oil cooler that's screwin' with my brain but what version is that?
> ...




It may be a N variant Elvis. Not sure though.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

Built for a Fleet fighter specification of March 1939…..it missed the war almost completely beginning to reach the Senior Service (Royal Navy) in a very unsatisfactory state as a torpedo bomber at June, 1945(!!). It development story is a shamble, not only it switched engines and operational role halfway, even worst, after entering service it was clear that its stability about all axes was awful and even lethal at stalling. By Dec 1945 an enquiry found the Firebrand “unacceptable for naval service”. Only when the later Mk 5 and 5A models saw service at 1948 did the Firebrand become a fair warplane, but tainted by a bad reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

Some awesome pics here guys....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2018)

John Lennon with a Russian hand grenade...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2018)

Vampire

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

Graeme said:


> John Lennon with a Russian hand grenade...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483480


LOL!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 23, 2018)

A crew from the 16th/5th Lancers, 6th Armoured Division, clean the gun barrel of their Crusader tank at El Aroussa in Tunisia, May 1943. Photo courtesy IWM.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 23, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> A crew from the 16th/5th Lancers, 6th Armoured Division, clean the gun barrel of their Crusader tank at El Aroussa in Tunisia, May 1943. Photo courtesy IWM.
> View attachment 483542


That is a gorgeous shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 24, 2018)

Members of the Women’s Auxiliary Air Force (WAAF) preparing parachutes for use by British airborne forces during the invasion of Europe, May 1944. (Image: IWM)
Many years ago i interviewed an ex RAF pilot who served during ww2. He recalled how the waaf giving out parachutes found it highly amusing to crack the same joke every time to every man. "If it doesnt work, bring it back!" lol I know the military has always had a culture of black humor but from what he told me she really relished her job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice one.
They are canopies for use with supply containers and panniers, each colour denoting the contents of the container/pannier, eg explosives, ammunition, medical, rations etc etc.
At left is the repair section, checking and repairing the canopies as required, and on the right is the packing table, where the canopy is laid out, the lines separated and the canopy 'flaked', then packed into the bag or sleeve.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 24, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Nice one.
> They are canopies for use with supply containers and panniers, each colour denoting the contents of the container/pannier, eg explosives, ammunition, medical, rations etc etc.
> At left is the repair section, checking and repairing the canopies as required, and on the right is the packing table, where the canopy is laid out, the lines separated and the canopy 'flaked', then packed into the bag or sleeve.



Any idea where this pic/factory or workshop might have been?. My grandmother worked at the Castle Brom Spitfire plant during the war fabricating sections of the wings. And although it was predominaely a Spitfire only plant, they did recieve an order for x4 Lancasters. But they could just have been sent there for repair/refitting. She worked up on the top gun turret, i guess reviting or sealing the O rings. I was born just across the road on the castle vale estate. Gone now but i was born way after ww2. Now its the Jaguar/Land Rover works. There was also a huge runway behind the factory. Alex Henshaw was chief test pilot. Post war the factory went back to making cars and the airport side was relocated to Elmdon/Birmingham Intl.
Still, at least they built a fitting monument. This is Spitfire island, just outside the plant. The second pic shows brand new Spits waiting for test flight, with two Lancs at the back. My gran most certainly would have been working there at the time the pic was taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2018)

Probably CBAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 24, 2018)

Prior to "bombs away"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2018)

HMS Tartar in 1944 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)

HMS Kelvin

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)

Finnish infantry with 20mm anti-tank gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)

Rough loading .... sometimes the Heer got caught having to load/unload where there were no ramps

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 25, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Rough loading .... sometimes the Heer got caught having to load/unload where there were no ramps
> View attachment 483742


 There sure is a lot of people just standing by and watching. 
They can't all be officers, can they ?


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 25, 2018)

tyrodtom said:


> There sure is a lot of people just standing by and watching.
> They can't all be officers, can they ?


lol And the guy on the bottom left thinks just touching the side with one hand while waving a stick with his other will get the job done. It might have worked on a horse but im guessing he'd given up caring by then....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)

Downed Spitfire, Dunkirk, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2018)

French surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2018)

Stalingrad 1943 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2018)

Crossings ... training, and the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 26, 2018)

Im guessing this was somewhere in the Ardennes forest late 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 26, 2018)

Think its safe to say these chaps like their pipes...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 26, 2018)

A 5.5-inch gun crew from 75th (Shropshire Yeomanry) Medium Regiment, Royal Artillery, in action in Italy, September 1943. Check out the heavily bandaged thumb of the soldier at far right. (Image: IWM)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 26, 2018)

Sneaky flight



. The Japanese airforce evaluate a captured B-17D

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2018)

Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Mid air collision between two B-17's. 34th BG near Koblenz Germany. March 1945.

I have never seen this picture before.

"After the bomb run on 23 March 1945, Ol' Scrapiron dropped from the 4th Bomb Wing formation and joined the 34th Bomb Group formation returning to England from its mission to Geisecke. Near Koblenz, one of the 34th aircraft (43-38971) was struck by flak, losing its wing. The damaged aircraft first rolled into a plane from the 487th, which remained flying, before colliding with Ol' Scrapiron. The plane from the 447th with the Bruckman crew onboard was broken apart at the waist.

Tail gunner Byron Schlag was the only member of the crew able to bail out, after riding the tail section down to 8,000 feet -- at times losing consciousness from lack of oxygen. Amazingly, Ed Shibble survived the fall (though sustaining serious injuries), trapped in the ball turret until it broke free of the aircraft as it crashed through some trees. The two gunners were captured. The rest of the crew perished along with the entire crew from the 34th.

From MACR 13617:

At 1347 hours, 27000 ft. altitude, the A/C flying No. 11 position of the 34th Group was hit by flak and peeled off to the left. After glancing off A/C of the 487th Group, No. 11 struck A/C #582 who went into a tight spin. The right wing folded and there was one explosion within the A/C in mid-air. #582 then hit the ground in a wooded area and exploded again. 2 chutes were observed. Coordinates were approximately 5040-0740. This report corroborated by 93rd Wing, 34th Bomb Group and 487th Bomb Group."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2018)

Not ever seen that one either Syscom. Very interesting, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> A 5.5-inch gun crew from 75th (Shropshire Yeomanry) Medium Regiment, Royal Artillery, in action in Italy, September 1943. Check out the heavily bandaged thumb of the soldier at far right. (Image: IWM)
> View attachment 483871




I may be wrong, but it looks like he only has three fingers on that hand also.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2018)

Here is the engine sound of the captured B-17D by the altitude 1,000M(3,000ft), 3,000M(9,000ft) and 5,000M(15,000ft). Recorded by IJA Air Defense School in Chiba Prefecture for education in April 1943.

B17D
NDL Digital Collections - 敵機爆音集：ボーイングB17D重爆機、高度1000m、3000m、5000m

If interested in more captured planes,
Lockheed Hudson
NDL Digital Collections - 敵機爆音集：ロキード・ハドソン重爆機、高度1000m、3000m、5000m

Brewster Buffalo
NDL Digital Collections - 千葉陸軍防空学校監修、防衛総司令部・陸軍航空本部推薦　敵機爆音集：バッファロー戦闘機　高度千米、三千米、五千米

Curtiss P-40
NDL Digital Collections - 敵機爆音集：カーチスP40戦闘機、高度1000m、3000m、5000m

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Not ever seen that one either Syscom. Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


What an amazing shot that was.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2018)

Good shot guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2018)

Really very interesting. THX for posting.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Bell P-39 Airacobra's before sending from Edmonton to the USSR:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I may be wrong, but it looks like he only has three fingers on that hand also.


You might just be right. Being a gunner/loader, there's a good chance of not being able to play the piano again....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 483983


Nice pic  Im rather embarrassed to admit i dont recognize this tank, is it Russian..?


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

The Kyushu Q1W "Tokai" (translating to "Eastern Sea" and codenamed "Lorna" by the Allies) was an anti-submarine bomber utilized by the Empire of Japan in the last year of World War 2. The type was produced in limited numbers and fielded from land bases despite its use by the Imperial Japanese Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)

Superb demolition

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2018)

Post # 10341 - Is that Rommel in the middle in the first pic ? !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)

Can't say ... it could very well be ... I'm re-reading Hans von Luck's book Panzer Commander .... Rommel was his instructor and later his CO in France and North Africa ... Rommel was the real deal .. very hands on.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Color photo of the Second World War: Medium Panzer III tanks and infantrymen from the 11th Panzer Division of the Wehrmacht near Volokolamsk. Battle for Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 27, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I may be wrong, but it looks like he only has three fingers on that hand also.


I think it's a trick of the light, I can see all four when I expand it a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 27, 2018)

Also, not to nit pick but in Post #10355, those are P-63 Kingcobras, not P-39 Airacobras.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Nice pic  Im rather embarrassed to admit i dont recognize this tank, is it Russian..?


Yes, Russian, it's a derivative of the T-28 line I believe. T-28 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> I think it's a trick of the light, I can see all four when I expand it a bit.


Yeah i didnt think of that (light) but i think it is maybe a trick of the camera. With the naked eye i thought perhaps he had some kind of splint. His 4th digit looks abnormally long. But yes it could be a trick of the light.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Also, not to nit pick but in Post #10355, those are P-63 Kingcobras, not P-39 Airacobras.


Yep my bad. I should have noticed the four bladed prop. But aside from that and a few improvements its basically the same design. Good eye though


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2018)

What happens when your float plane looses a float? In this case a Coronado.

Look at that guy on the rope. OSHA? We dont have no stinking OSHA in the navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 27, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)

some P-39 Q's had 4 bladed props

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)

US air cadets assembling airplane recognition models

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Yep my bad. I should have noticed the four bladed prop. But aside from that and a few improvements its basically the same design. Good eye though


Eh, trust me, I'm far from perfect myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2018)

Lovely shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Eh, trust me, I'm far from perfect myself.


My problem is i have forgotten more than i know and sometimes being lazy i rely on the net for facts and descriptions. Thats why i have no faith in it. If i had a pound for every false claim/detail that didnt match the machine in question i'd be rich. Plus i have to admit the P-39/P63 isnt my strongest field. Strange how the British adopted the car door style canopy on early Typhoons but quickly discovered it to be extremely dangerous especially when bailing out. Yet the Russians loved their P-400/39/63's. I wonder if maybe it was in the mentality. A bit like the Japanese if you follow my drift.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)

IMHO Russians loved the P-400s for their performances , armament, radio set of very good quality etc... comparing to the soviet stuff. The car door style canopy made no difference for them especially they were considered one-flight pilots by Stalin. Each of them could stay alive longer than being flying the russian planes of the guestionable quality..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Wurger said:


> IMHO Russians loved the P-400s for their performances , armament, radio set of very good quality etc... comparing to the soviet stuff. The car door style canopy made no difference for them especially they were considered one-flight pilots by Stalin. Each of them could stay alive longer than being flying the russian planes of the guestionable quality..


Thats kinda what i was thinking. That they were, and even considered themselves expendable if not capable of winning the fight.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> US air cadets assembling airplane recognition models
> 
> View attachment 484048


Cool pic


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Germans meet the KV 1.....





And with a profile that big i cant imagine it was hard to miss!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> some P-39 Q's had 4 bladed props


Yes agreed, but by August 1944 im guessing they were few and far between with regards to combat missions. And i found this old article that proves the cobra was just as badly thought of by the americans as it was the british.
"The final aerial victory for a USAAF P-39 probably came on 6 April 1944. The most important American use for the P-39 was as an advanced trainer. The Airacobra earned something of a reputation as a killer aircraft, mostly because it could easily enter a lethal flat spin in the hands of a new pilot, and because it had a high stall speed for the time (and therefore a higher than usual landing speed). Also, In North Africa, the 99th Fighter Squadron (also known as the Tuskegee Airmen) transitioned quickly from the P-40 and were assigned P-39s in February 1944, but only flew the type for a few weeks. The 99th carried out their duties including supporting Operation Shingle over Anzio as well as missions over the Gulf of Naples in the Airacobra but achieved few aerial victories.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2018)

A Finnish soldier inspects a destroyed Soviet BT-7, knocked-out by anti-tank gun fire. Finland, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 28, 2018)

*The TB-3 was used operationally during the Battle of Khalkhin Gol against Japan and in the Winter War with Finland. Although Officially it was with-drawn from service in 1939, at the start of the Great Patriotic War on June 22, 1941, the Soviet Air Force had 516 operational TB-3s, with an additional 25 operated by the Soviet Navy. Stationed far from the USSR's western border, the ▼ B-3s AVOIDED catastrophic Losses during the first German air strikes, afterwhich TB-3s from 3rd TBAP (Heavy Bomber Regiment) Began flying night bombing missions is 23 June.A shortage of combat-ready aircraft alsó required daytime use of TB-3s without fighter escort and in this role the bombers, operating at low-to-medium altitudes, suffered heavy Losses to enemy fighters and ground fire. 





One of the Strange Coincidence, Which sometimes happens in war *
*One infantry mortar granat hit Received, and made forced landing TB-3 bomber *
*Kuhmo area, 1940.03.14 *
*So, right on the final stretch of the Winter War, this case. *
*Next day becomes peace*
*




By August 1941, the TB-3s made up 25% of the Soviet bomber force and, operated by elite air force crews, were flying up to three combat missions per night. The aircraft participated in all major battles through 1943, Including the first Battle of Smolensk, the Battle of Moscow, the Battle of Stalingrad, the Siege of Leningrad, and the Battle of Kursk. On 1 July 1945, the 18th Air Army still had ten TB-3s on the active roster.









This system was tested sometime in 1922 and reviews by the paratroopers were less than stellar.








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 28, 2018)

Tetrarch Tank on Hamilcar Glider

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 28, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> some P-39 Q's had 4 bladed props


True, but the tails pretty much give these babies away as 63's.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 28, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> True, but the tails pretty much give these babies away as 63's.


Yep. It's a similar story with the Typhoon/Tempest. At first glance they look the same, but side by side its easy to spot how many ways in which they differ.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2018)

OSHA....................................LMAO!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2018)

B-24 Liberators of the 30th Bomb Group, 819th BS, 7th AF fly over Iwo Jima on 15 February 1945

The entire, tiny, eight-square-mile island of Iwo Jima in the Volcano Group, halfway between Saipan and Tokyo, is seen under attack. A cross-like airfield is directly in the center of the island, beneath the smoke of bombs, and the triangular field is clearly visible to its right. 7th Air Force Liberators have pounded Iwo Jima since August 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2018)

Excellent shot!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2018)

Flak damage after a raid on Peenemünde...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 1, 2018)

The _*Panzerkampfwagen VII Löwe*_ (Lion) was a design for a super-heavy tank created by Krupp for the German government during World War II. The project, initially code-named VK 70.01 (K), never left the drawing board, and was dropped in 5–6 March 1942, in favor of Porsche's heavier Panzer VIII Maus.[1][2]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 1, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 484510


Good pic  Probably my favourite ww2 tank. There's just something majestic about the Tiger. I guess the name, it's sheer presence, coupled with the famous 88mm cannon and pretty decent armour (At least where the Western Allies were concerned). I read once the first time the Russians came across a tiger they called it the elephant, because of a drawing on the turret. But it's one of those details that's hard to corroborate....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 1, 2018)

P-51D Mustang Wrecked On Iwo Jima

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 1, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> View attachment 484424
> 
> The _*Panzerkampfwagen VII Löwe*_ (Lion) was a design for a super-heavy tank created by Krupp for the German government during World War II. The project, initially code-named VK 70.01 (K), never left the drawing board, and was dropped in 5–6 March 1942, in favor of Porsche's heavier Panzer VIII Maus.[1][2]


Something doesn't seem right with the proportions on this, is this a mock up? Why does the gun look too big for the turret?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2018)

how does this strike you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

Damn!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Juanita (Mar 1, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> A B-25 Mitchell from the 405th Bomb Squadron, "Green Dragons", 38th Bomb Group, 5th Air Force
> 
> View attachment 381229



This photos shows one of the B-25C Mitchelles of the 30th BS 3 BG.
Looks like they are doing their 'skip bombing' technique.

Judging by the background, this was taken at the same time as the other 30th BS photos you have posted further down this thread.

Very interesting selecting of images. Thanks for posting.
Juanita


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes, considering the design never left the drawing board i'd say it was a model. Although it looks pretty good. A bit like a Tiger on steroids lol. Krupps super heavy tank. Specs would have been x5 man crew. Weight 90 tons. Armour 140mm thick/sloping front. Side 100mm. Centre mounted 105mm L71 high velocity main cannon. Top speed of 22mph
Project was cancelled by Hitler himself.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

Yep.. but Staling didn't ... BTW the one posted above in #10402 is the IS-7 prototype. The super-heavy tank type wasn't intorduced the Red Army though..

IS-3 ...





IS-7 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 2, 2018)

^^^ At first I thought they had the Tiger's engine hatch open for repairs, but upon second look, those are Russians looking over a knocked out Tiger, my bad.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2018)

too little, too late

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 483680


My hobby room?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 2, 2018)

Bachem Ba349 Natter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 2, 2018)

Messerschmitt Bf 110 E2’s of Zerstorergeschwader 1 (ZG/1) ‘Wespengeschwader’ move off for another ground attack mission on the Russian front in 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple of chimps on the run after the University of Milan was hit in a bombing raid on Milan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2018)

Some great Pics, although that last one....well the close up reality...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2018)

SS in Kharkov, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2018)

Needs cleaning - it's got weeds growing out of the barrel !
Nice shot of re-arming, just right for Jan's diorama ideas.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)

I would say Jan was the guy who clogged the barrel with the weeds.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2018)

Vivien Leigh performing at an RAF bomber station...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 3, 2018)

Excellent finds folks, thank you for sharing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2018)

The Heer, 1930

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice shots....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2018)

German-built Hipper-class cruiser Lutzow delivered (unfinished) to Leningrad, April 14, 1940. Soviet-German mutual co-operation pact in full swing.  
German cruiser Lützow (1939) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2018)

A US editorial take on Lend Lease

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Mar 4, 2018)

Interesting get-up the pilot's in: khaki battledress, including webbing, the mandatory silk scarf and what look suspiciously like tennis shoes.

I imagine the serious modellers here are taking very careful note of the weathering, especially on the spinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 4, 2018)

Who is that woman smoking a cigarette next to an armed fighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2018)

Many 2 TAF pilots (possibly all) were issued with khaki battledress in Normandy. It was thought that the RAF 'blue' could be mistaken for German uniform, if they were shot down and belly landed or parachuted, the idea being to help prevent 'friendly fire' incidents, and also, of course, to aid in concealment in the event of evasion.
The black on the Typhoon spinner, another 'trademark' of 2TAF, looks to have been painted over the original 'Sky'.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Who is that woman smoking a cigarette next to an armed fighter?



Perhaps, young Jan...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2018)

She'd have a beer also wouldn't she Wurger?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 5, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2018)

SS tattoo blood type

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2018)

The pan-Euro Waffen SS

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2018)

I just never understood joining your conqeurer. Guess I had to be there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2018)

"... Guess I had to be there."
Would _that_ have helped ...?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 5, 2018)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 483433


A "Tinker-Toy" tank? USN Sea-Bees???



michaelmaltby said:


> Superb demolition
> View attachment 483998
> [/QUO


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 485094



Great photo of a MkI fighter Blenheim. Note the blast plate under the nose to protect the lower fuselage from muzzle flash. Also note the Light Series Carrier under the fuselage, visible between the prop blade and the chap in the trench coat. It's likely this was the configuration flown by the 27 Sqn Blenheims on 8 Dec 41 when they flew their first operations trying to interdict the Japanese landings on the Malayan coastline.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 5, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I may be wrong, but it looks like he only has three fingers on that hand also.


Looks to me like he has all his left hand fingers- but his thumb is bandaged..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> A "Tinker-Toy" tank? USN Sea-Bees???



Normandy. US Navy men with Goliath (Beetle?)...

D-Day: June 6 1944 In 39 Unforgettable Photos - Flashbak

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 5, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I just never understood joining your conqeurer. Guess I had to be there.


Plenty of folks want to be on the "right side of history". German propaganda was very convincing, until about 1943...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2018)

Nazi instruction on poisoned racial purity "science"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Guess I had to be there."
> Would _that_ have helped ...?



For me to understand, perhaps. For me to stop it, certainly not. For me to join, no. Clear things up.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Nazi instruction on poisoned racial purity "science"
> View attachment 485128



A rather chilling and unsettling photo to say the least. Good find MM.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Normandy. US Navy men with Goliath (Beetle?)...
> 
> D-Day: June 6 1944 In 39 Unforgettable Photos - Flashbak[/QUO


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 484690


The front GI- carrying a 1903 rifle with scope-but no sling.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2018)

sniper

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> sniper


Thanks-that was my guess. Just wondered about the absence of a sling on that rifle. The GI behind is holding a radio handset, looks like a rifle slung over his right shoulder- not sure if it is a 1903 Springfield (or 1903-A3, or a M-1 Garand.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Crossings ... training, and the real deal.
> View attachment 483843
> View attachment 483844


I believe that Offizer in the middle of the boat is Irwin Rommel- the Knight's Cross and the earlier facial appearance makes me think so-before Hitler assigned him to the Afrika Korps-and he later became more sun-burned and his face was lined from the hot, harsh climate there. Just my guess, if anyone has another opinion, I'd be pleased to read it. Hansie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 485132


Just curious- 2 ??'s if I may make so bold. (1) No treads visible on the tires (tyres for the British lads)-- (2) Are those two protrusions on the leading edge of the wing pitot tubes?:if not, what exactly are they, please. Hansie


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2018)

Yep, I posted earlier that he looked like Rommel - fairly sure it is.
The guy with the radio, behind the 'sniper' mentioned in your post #10455 appears to have a Garrand. What looks like the slot beneath the forestock is visible.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I posted earlier that he looked like Rommel - fairly sure it is.
> The guy with the radio, behind the 'sniper' mentioned in your post #10455 appears to have a Garrand. What looks like the slot beneath the forestock is visible.


Thanks, AF-- always good to get another opinion, and from an experienced member of this forum. I thought it looked a bit like the forward handguard on the M-1 Garand, and with a 2x glass, I could see the slot on the underside, and the gas tube as well. Nice eye, Sir.. Hansie


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 6, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Tetrarch Tank on Hamilcar Glider
> View attachment 484195


Just wondering? What class of aircraft did the British RAF use to tow such a large glider with that very heavy payload.??


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2018)

Stirling or Halifax.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 6, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> A rather chilling and unsettling photo to say the least. Good find MM.



Trouble is, some people actually believe it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2018)

protrusions ... 20 mm canons

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 7, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> Trouble is, some people actually believe it


Sad but true unfortunately. My daughter ( 17 ) and I were just discussing this last night for her school work, she get's pretty frustrated by this sort of thing, her quote was "didn't grand dad and his brothers fight a war to put a stop to this nonsense"?

Yes, they did, unfortunately stupidity refuses to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 7, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Sad but true unfortunately. My daughter ( 17 ) and I were just discussing this last night for her school work, she get's pretty frustrated by this sort of thing, her quote was "didn't grand dad and his brothers fight a war to put a stop to this nonsense"?
> 
> Yes, they did, unfortunately stupidity refuses to die.



My father (Pacific, USN) and three of my uncles (one Marine, one flew with the Carpetbaggers, and one was USAAF ground crew) fought in WW2; my father has told me he would frequently run into people who would tell him the Holocaust never happened. He came from a small town, and many of his high school classmates fought in the US Army in Europe, and some of them were there when some of the death camps were liberated. He would usually tell the deniers they were fools. Racism, especially, and antisemitism have long, deep, and dishonorable pasts in US history. Antisemitism has very deep roots in Europe, going deeply into the Middle Ages. The type of virulent nationalism practiced by the nazis seems, however, to be a 19th Century invention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2018)

The caption of this picture indicated that the Avenger took friendly fire from a Hellcat and crash landed. USS Enterprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2018)

Know your enemy


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2018)

This Avenger isnt going to fly anymore. USS Hornet. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 7, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> My father (Pacific, USN) and three of my uncles (one Marine, one flew with the Carpetbaggers, and one was USAAF ground crew) fought in WW2; my father has told me he would frequently run into people who would tell him the Holocaust never happened. He came from a small town, and many of his high school classmates fought in the US Army in Europe, and some of them were there when some of the death camps were liberated. He would usually tell the deniers they were fools. Racism, especially, and antisemitism have long, deep, and dishonorable pasts in US history. Antisemitism has very deep roots in Europe, going deeply into the Middle Ages. The type of virulent nationalism practiced by the nazis seems, however, to be a 19th Century invention.


Something is awfully familiar here...

Dad (8 AF), his younger brother was with a P-61 unit (Pacific) and an older brother a tail gunner on a B-17 (8 AF) whilst the oldest was a check pilot for Consolidated at the Detroit WIllow Run plant. Moms brother was also 8 AF fighters, yeah, family get togethers... good times, olive drab only. 

Totally understand what your father was saying, dad and his younger brother (separately) had some first hand stories about the death camps ( sometime post liberation ) as well, although they had to have more than a few belts of scotch before they'd say very much, and then they didn't really say too much. What they saw I don't want to think about, they've all gone West, but man do I miss all of them now.

Some days it's hard to feel you measure up to what they were ya know?


----------



## at6 (Mar 7, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> My father (Pacific, USN) and three of my uncles (one Marine, one flew with the Carpetbaggers, and one was USAAF ground crew) fought in WW2; my father has told me he would frequently run into people who would tell him the Holocaust never happened. He came from a small town, and many of his high school classmates fought in the US Army in Europe, and some of them were there when some of the death camps were liberated. He would usually tell the deniers they were fools. Racism, especially, and antisemitism have long, deep, and dishonorable pasts in US history. Antisemitism has very deep roots in Europe, going deeply into the Middle Ages. The type of virulent nationalism practiced by the nazis seems, however, to be a 19th Century invention.


To suggest that it never happened is like saying that ISIS and the Taliban are a kind, loving group of people who've never beheaded or injured anyone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 7, 2018)

at6 said:


> To suggest that it never happened is like saying that ISIS and the Taliban are a kind, loving group of people who've never beheaded or injured anyone.


And if it didn't happen in Europe, the Holocaust-why did: Hitler, Himmler and Goering all commit suicide, Hitler and Himmler never saw trial at Nuremberg, but Goering did-- "Just following our orders" was one of the excuses for the greatest act of genocide of the WW11 era- Not that the Japanese were to be excused for their "death marches" and "germ warfare camps" where captured Allied and Chinese POW's were the victims.

It will never cease to puzzle me how a nation and a people (note- I don't say "Aryan Race") that could give the world: Bach, Beethoven, Hayden, Mahler, and Austrian born genius Mozart, Jung (Swiss born but German), Goethe, Keppler, Einstein: and the list goes on- could produce a nation ruled by monsters that existed in Germany from 1933 to 1945. And the sad thing is, even with ISIS and the Taliban threatening us today, we still have the Neo-Nazis and the "skin-head" elements alive and well in America, and elsewhere in the free world.

Evil exists, and it grows and spreads when good men stand by and say or do nothing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2018)

A Kingfisher at Pensacola, Florida is being prepared for flight. Note the old type seaplanes in the back. The fueling hose passed through the cockpit. And the boarding platform for the pilot so he wont get his feet wet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2018)

Love that photo. Seen it before but it always makes me smile. Also, a great pic of a fabric-winged Hurricane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2018)

Very early Hurricane also with the two blade prop.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 8, 2018)

Graeme said:


> A couple of chimps on the run after the University of Milan was hit in a bombing raid on Milan...
> 
> View attachment 484782


"Monkey business in Milan-Humm!!"



v2 said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 485395


Zeiss is nice??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485367


 "Yah, Und for his next birthday we will let him fire ze gun and give him tobacco for his pipe!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Mar 8, 2018)

Fokker D.XXI. "FR-125" at Hyvinkää. 11 July 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 8, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Fokker D.XXI. "FR-125" at Hyvinkää. 11 July 1941.
> View attachment 485416


Non-retractable wheels, as on the JU-88 Stuka??


----------



## at6 (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks like they were borrowed from a Stuka.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2018)

87

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> 87



Yep.. and what is more that's the colourized image.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Non-retractable wheels



There was one experimental version though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2018)

The naked German warrior reminds me of the Germania by Tacitus, MM

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 10, 2018)

I was thinking "Village People - 1940s Style". All together now Y...M....C....A!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485550


It takes a huge pair to go into combat dressed like that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2018)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 10, 2018)

Oscar, German cat of obscure birth but of sociable character, saw the light in some port of the Reich at the beginning of 1940. Embarked as mascot on the battleship Bismarck, when the ship was sunk by the British on May 27, 1940, he was rescued by sailors of HMS Cossack who found him perched on a floating axis, many hours after the sinking. Passed unknowingly into the Royal Navy ranks, he adapted himself smoothly to the new ship. On October 24, 1941 the Cossack left Gibraltar to escort a convoy to the United Kingdom and was torpedoed by the German submarine U-563. The survivors were transferred to the destroyer Legion, including Oscar, which was taken over by the commander of Gibraltar port. A few months later the Royal Ark applied for a cat, as an anti-mice weapon. So took service on the aircraft carrier. Needless to say, this ship was torpedoed by a submarine, the U-81, returning from Malta. Oscar was once again recovered in the sea, sleeping peacefully on the wreckage of a wrecked boat. He was later assigned to HMS Lightning, which was obviously sunk in combat in 1943 without the cat suffering any consequences. His last embarkation was on the HMS Legion (which he had already collected after the torpedo of the HMS Cossack) but the ship was shipwrecked in 1944. Oscar, angry but in perfect health, was saved once again. Escaped five times to death, the lucky feline now nicknamed "The Unsinkable Sam" became very popular among British sailors. Prudently, however, the Admiralty decided to keep him far from the sea and after an honorable leave, entrusted him - as reported by Detlef Bluhm in the book "Long Cats" - in an institute for sailors, the House for Sailors in Belfast. Here he died of natural death in 1955.

No one has ever discovered if he worked for Admiral Canaris.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 10, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> I was thinking "Village People - 1940s Style". All together now Y...M....C....A!!!!!


Wow- a half naked Soldat- with his Stahlhelm, boots, jockey shorts, and what seems to be 3 belts in frangible links of MG ammo- MG-42?? What festival event caused this "unusual" outfit- NOT the "Uniform of The Day" for the Wehrmacht, that's for sure!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 10, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 485567
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wasn't Adm. Canaris head of the Abwehr- The Nazi's "CIA" in WW11.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 11, 2018)

Kamal Ram - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 485567
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A remarkable story but as a Mascot to bring good luck to the ship, I think I would pick something else.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2018)

what a cat ...._ resilient_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jerry Morelock (Mar 11, 2018)

Maximum appreciation for the photos. That said and speaking from the standpoint of 45 years of commercial photography I'm always appalled at the lack of care negatives and prints are subjected to over the years. I've never quite been able to justify the repeated copying and publishing of photos in these conditions. There is nothing historical or accurate about scratches, tears, scuffs, fingerprints, etc. I'd like to see some effort made to restore these photos to something nearer their original condition. It's takes some care but it's not brain surgery or I certainly wouldn't be able to do it! Here's a sample:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2018)

December, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 11, 2018)

Jerry Morelock said:


> Maximum appreciation for the photos. That said and speaking from the standpoint of 45 years of commercial photography I'm always appalled at the lack of care negatives and prints are subjected to over the years. I've never quite been able to justify the repeated copying and publishing of photos in these conditions. There is nothing historical or accurate about scratches, tears, scuffs, fingerprints, etc. I'd like to see some effort made to restore these photos to something nearer their original condition. It's takes some care but it's not brain surgery or I certainly wouldn't be able to do it! Here's a sample:
> View attachment 485646
> View attachment 485646
> View attachment 485647


Great work, as an ex radiographer scratches, processing marks, finger prints, in fact almost anything makes me cringe, on an industrial radiograph it almost always meant a re shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485631


Waiting for the "shanker yanker" to do a "short-arm" inspection perhaps??



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485632


The lad in the right side front row with his hands in his pockets looks to be wearing ballet shoes- and a girl just behind him has her finger in her nose- not sure what the lad in front row center is "eyeballing" but the crowd is laughing along with the soldiers in uniform. Strange, isn't it, how the laughter and innocence of children transcends all boundaries- my guess is- this was early into the Weltkrieg (1939-1940?) but that's only a guess. Hansie



Graeme said:


> View attachment 485569


"

"The sword is weapon made to conquer worlds, and I honor the man who shakes it- But-what is he, nor what can he be, without first the man who makes it?"-- The Armorers Song, from "Robin Hood"--actually, 'I honor the man who wields it' would make more sense that "shakes it"- but what rhymes suitably with "wields"???- Hansie


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485662


If the gun crew touched off a round from that big 88- the side blast from the muzzle collar would vaporize that Soldat, his bicycle and everything else he was wearing. One fearsome piece of ordnance, that German 88.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2018)

Think it's a 75 mm, possibly PAK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485635
> 
> what a cat ...._ resilient_


Ze most fearsome veapon in our Katzenjammer forces! Ja!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 12, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485696


"OK, hold still, this is gonna hurt you a LOT more than it will me..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2018)

A Pilot evacuates his burning F6F-3 fighter aboard USS _Cowpens_ (CVL-25) after landing. The pilot was Lieutenant (JG) Alfred W. Magee, Jr. The fire started as the Hellcat approached Cowpens for an emergency landing, and the pilot was unaware of it until after touchdown. The firefighters put out the flames in a minute and a half, with no casualties. November 24th, 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 12, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Think it's a 75 mm, possibly PAK.


I could not distinguish between the 88 mm and the 75 mm cannon. Either one, at the muzzle area, would "scramble your eggs" in a heartbeat-Hansie



Wurger said:


> View attachment 485697


Nice looking shoes- Peel of Bond Street perhaps. Vented Norfolk jacket, full cuffed breeches- I am sure he is wearing a tie as well. No one dresses like a British gentleman, that's for sure...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 13, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485799



"Well, it's better than walking ja?"


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 13, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485839


 ah ha, Now we know who to blame for the Smart Car craze

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Young soviet partisan. Let's see...he packs a PPSh full auto sub-machinegun, several types of hand grenades and, last but not least, two Nagant revolvers , one in the holster, the other put inside the belt..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485839


See my post #10521 above, seems I jumped the gun on the caption for the itsy bitsy tankey thingey...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

v2 said:


> Young soviet partisan. Let's see...he packs a PPSh full auto sub-machinegun, several types of hand grenades and, last but not least, two Nagant revolvers , one in the holster, the other put inside the belt..
> 
> View attachment 485847



Armed to the deciduous teeth ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2018)

... deciduously armed, you might say

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2018)

Interesting shot under the Heinkel in Post # 10541.
Note the 'Windgitter' shutters in the front of the bomb bays, and the 'pipe' whistles on the fins of the bombs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Great shots. Beautiful job refinishing the photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2018)

Good shot sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2018)

Flak damage to a P-47.

358 Fighter Group, 367 Fighter Squadron, 9th AF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2018)

Pilots looks to be injured in that last photo also.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Pilots looks to be injured in that last photo also.


He was. Shrapnel in the legs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Almost looks unflyable.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 15, 2018)

Children having fun

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice Anson, you do not usually see the cargo doors open.


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 15, 2018)

It is not a Avro Anson - it is a Airspeed Oxford.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2018)

B24's of the 5th BG on an unidentified Pacific airstrip. Possible the summer of 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hellcats, Avengers and Helldivers warming up for the mornings mission. USS Intrepid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

rudolph1951 said:


> It is not a Avro Anson - it is a Airspeed Oxford.


Yes I stand corrected.


----------



## flypaper2222 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> In his book "Patton- A Genius for War" Carlo D'Este details Patton's extreme dislike for Bill Mauldin and his "Willie and Joe" G.I. characters, rather disheveled and unshaven, M-1"s not doubt in need of a cleaning as well. This was a serious affront to Patton's insistence on having "spit and polished" troops under his command, even in actual combat conditions. There is a sound reason for shaving, even in a battlefield scenario, as a wound in the face could be compounded with a beard, making the Medics and later, Surgeon's job more difficult. If Patton had his way, Mauldin's cartoons would never have been printed in "Yank",..


----------



## flypaper2222 (Mar 15, 2018)

But even Patton couldn't stop stop the G.I.'s from loving him......


----------



## flypaper2222 (Mar 15, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".... thats a shame......the constant posting of photos of the handy work of the Nazi regime and their handmaidens is grim, and tiring..."
> Don't tire yourself out if you don't enjoy it.





michaelmaltby said:


> ".... thats a shame......the constant posting of photos of the handy work of the Nazi regime and their handmaidens is grim, and tiring..."
> Sadly too many people do enjoy it, and revel in the their actions, machinery, and arrogance. A regime that was responsible for millions upon millions of deaths. Enjoy your warm n fuzzy feeling when you see a swastika.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2018)

How close ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2018)

"... Sadly too many people do enjoy it, and revel in the their actions, machinery, and arrogance. A regime that was responsible for millions upon millions of deaths. Enjoy your warm n fuzzy feeling when you see a swastika"
Flypaper 2222, why do you visit this thread? Why do you visit this site? To call people Nazi? To pick a fight? 
Enjoy your virtue signalling.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2018)

flypaper2222 said:


> Enjoy your warm n fuzzy feeling when you see a swastika.



No one here is doing that.
There are some incredible images on this thread. It's a wonderful thread. It just doesn't need comedy captions.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2018)

December 1941. Sydneysiders flock to obtain blackout paper.
The netting, bells and sandbags are the department store's attempt at "protection" against aerial bombing raids....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)

Soviet snipers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 16, 2018)

Graeme said:


> No one here is doing that.
> There are some incredible images on this thread. It's a wonderful thread. It just doen't need comedy captions.



Comedy can be selective.
There is nothing funny about scenes of destruction and devastation, or bodies or injured/wounded people of any nationality. 

on the other hand




Cries out for some levity so we can process the more serious images without getting too depressed to continue. 
There are many pictures here that I don't 'enjoy' but find interesting and help to understand the effects of war. 
Many soldiers, police, firemen and medical workers indulge in "black" humor that bystanders don't understand in order to deal with their jobs.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Comedy can be selective.



Absolutely!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2018)

... remarkable about WW2 is the frequency with which German soldiers carried _excellent _35mm Leica cameras with them everywhere (Germany, while rationed, still was not on total-war economic footing till 1943) ... film was sent from home in care packages and returned the same way ... the number of "happy snaps" is amazing ... some posed for the mantle shelf back home .. some humorous ... some intended to illustrate the conditions in which life was going on ... and lastly _many_ to celebrate the eternal bond of comradeship.
It is _these _photos that touch me greatly because they are from the heart ... serious ... playful ... sarcastic ... from the HUMAN heart.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2018)

The soviet M-171 submarine... 1943..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2018)

winter 1942, somewhere in Russia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

I haven't got the details to hand, but I believe that Spit had only just arrived on the Squadron that day (hence lack of codes), and lasted only an hour or two before getting hit by 20mm rounds, I think in August 1940, possibly August 15th.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2018)

This is great Syscom. The majority of these I have not ever seen before. Thanks for sharing sir!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> This is great Syscom. The majority of these I have not ever seen before. Thanks for sharing sir!



My pleasure! Thanks for the compliment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 19, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2018)

Sappers blowing a bridge in Russia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2018)

GI's waiting to load out

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2018)

Great pics!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 20, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485799


_"Hans, Das ist NICHT der Schalthebel!!!"_

Hans, that is NOT the shift lever

There are some great pictures here, but some levity to keep the mood a happy one can't hurt.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2018)

A Flying Fort of the 379th bomb group took a flak hit and returned to base!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)

My father.
Second row from the front - third from the right....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 21, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486746


Man, how am I gonna explain THIS to the insurance company?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2018)

The 351st BG flies through a flak filled sky.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> A Flying Fort of the 379th bomb group took a flak hit and returned to base!
> 
> View attachment 486617



Hope the bombardier was down the back making a brew when the shell hit!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like it landed at a RAF base, possibly one of the ELGs, such as Woodbridge.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice shots sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Looks like it landed at a RAF base, possibly one of the ELGs, such as Woodbridge.


Your evidence is?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> Your evidence is?



The fact that 4 of the 5 personnel visible in the pic are RAF, perhaps?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep. 
And with that amount of serious damage, and probably dead and or injured on board, the first available airfield, preferably with a long, wide runway would be a priority.
The Emergency Landing Grounds, such as Woodbridge and Carnaby, were just inland from the coast, and had extra-wide, long runways, and were fully equipped to receive damaged aircraft with casualties on board.
The pic might have been taken at a USAAF base, with visiting RAF personnel, although the latter tended to be aircrew, but I feel it's at a RAF airfield, very possibly an ELG.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Post # 10589 - the guy in the middle, with the 'grease gun', looks very like the actor who's' name, or character in Band of Brothers I can't remember.


----------



## v2 (Mar 22, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486883



"Ehrlicher Arzt, der Laborkittel macht deinen Hintern nur so groß..."



Honest Herr Doktor, that lab coat makes your butt look only this big

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486883


Reminds me of my warrant officer appointment physical. I had to report at 04:30, and since I finished work at 01:30, I decided not to bother to try to sleep. By the time we got around to the balance tests, sometime after lunch, I was beginning to get a bit woozy. Coordination and balance definitely suffered after being awake for more than 36 hours, but I passed. Not without a few dirty looks from the docs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)

And here two shots more..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)

.... the rear gunner is 'expendable' ... seated _outside_ the titanium tub .... but the losses in the early models - single seaters - were, even by Soviet standards, unacceptable.
But the weak spot was the unprotected oil cooler - underneath. Ilyushin was never able to fully meet the performance specs that the Air Ministry set for the plane but that didn't stop deployment.
[Red Star Against the Swastika, Vasily B Emelianenko]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 23, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... the rear gunner is 'expendable' ... seated _outside_ the titanium tub .... but the losses in the early models - single seaters - were, even by Soviet standards, unacceptable.
> But the weak spot was the unprotected oil cooler - underneath. Ilyushin was never able to fully meet the performance specs that the Air Ministry set for the plane but that didn't stop deployment.
> [Red Star Against the Swastika, Vasily B Emelianenko]


I found the book to be excellent with little of the whitewash you normally find in Russian books

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)

... it is, very frank. The IL 2 .... which he flew ... was not a lovable machine. He envied the Stuka pilots.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2018)

Il-2 shot down... 1941/1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2018)

"You know Mikhail, if that bl**dy house hadn't been in the way, we might have made it !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2018)

Post # 10623 "You know Hans, i wish they's stop making these weapons smaller and smaller, they're a bugger to aim and shoot !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks almost uzi like

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 25, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2018)

I thought that too, on first sight, then realised it's a MG34 trigger group and lower frame.
And I nearly said "Uzi gonna shoot" !................ but I refrained ........ er ............. DOH !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2018)

The “Coffin for Seven Brothers” was one of the less popular pieces of Lend Lease equipment...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2018)

Cool Pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2018)

RAAF Beaufighters at the Morotai boneyard. Note the bent props, this plane belly landed.

Morotai is an island on the north end of the Halmehera Island group, Netherlands East Indies.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2018)

Damn! To walk around there...


----------



## v2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Brothers in arms...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2018)

B17's in their element.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 28, 2018)

I want to celebrate my 1000th post with my favourite...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice, and congratulations on 1,000 posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 28, 2018)

Not sure if this a Photoshop waffe but it looks like a Matilda chassis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 28, 2018)

Cruisers Zara, Fiume and Pola, sunk at the Battle of Cape Matapan with DD Oriani and Carducci, 28th March 1941.

More than 2300 Italian sailors died for the incompetence of some Admirals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mannerheim Line, winter 39/40

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 28, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Nice, and congratulations on 1,000 posts.



Thanks!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## v2 (Mar 29, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)

.. interesting assortment of vehicles


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2018)

B-17 Flying Fortresses from the 398th Bombardment Group fly a bombing run to Neumunster, Germany, on April 13, 1945, less than one month before the German surrender on May 8.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2018)

A-26 Invaders of the 386th BG are enroute to bomb enemy installations somewhere in Germany on April 20th 1945.

The air war in Europe was coming to a close around this date.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2018)

Good shots sys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)

Husband and wife ISU-122 crew. Guards Lt. Vera Orlova in command, while Guards Lt. Nikolai Orlov is the driver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 29, 2018)

A 3-inch mortar crew from the Queens's Own Royal West Kents in action, Tunisia 31 January 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for the show Sys! great photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2018)

Great pics...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)

The soviet D-3 submarine.. the Polarnoye base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 30, 2018)

Royal Navy submarine HMS Tally-Ho in dock Columbo 1944 after a Japanese patrol boats propellor sliced open the port ballast tank

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank You for the pictures; So much history.
Great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2018)

Excellent finds folks. Thank you for sharing! Please keep them coming.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)

The russian submarine D-3 at Polarnoye 1941/ 1942 ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 487126


sorry. I forgot to name ppl in the photo.
It shows a group of Iranian Generals on 1st of Farvardin 1317 (21st Mar. 1939)
from left to right:

Sarlashgar Mohtashami, Sartip Amidi, Sarlashgar Iraj Matbooiee, Sartip Ahmad Nakhjavan (Air force), Sarlashgar Hadi Atabay (chief of Military Medicine college), Sartip Hasan Meymanad, Sarlashgar Ahmad Moini, Sartip Fazlollah Zahedi, Sartip Ali Asqar Naqdi, Sartip Abdolreza Afkhami.

Sarlashgar = Major General / 2 star General.
Sartip = Brigadier / Brigadier General / 1 star General.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

تیمسار سپهبد عزیزالله ضرغامی
رئیس ستاد ارتش در شهریور ۱۳۲۰

Timsar Sepahbod Azizollah Zarqami
Chief of Army Staff, Sep. 1941.

Sepahbod = Lieutenant General / 3 star General

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 487756


amazing photo.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 486304


آسایش گیتی ، تفسیر این دو حرف است: 
چای پشت سیگار، سیگار وشت چای.

The world is defined into these 2 words:
Tea after cigarette, cigarette after tea !!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486604


sniper?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)

Rather a mortar guy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Rather a mortar guy.


I meant they are killed by sniper !!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh.. yes that's possible these two could be killed by a sniper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2018)

if they had been _taking_ mortar fire, wouldn't they close up their bomb case? my money is on a sniper in a hole in the sod ... dropped completely in the midst of setting up to fire.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 31, 2018)

apparently it was quite common for the German 50mm mortar crews to duck their heads and use the helmet as a shield against the muzzle balst fo the mortar. 

"After the bomb was loaded, the loader would operate the trigger, by pulling it slowly to the rear, with both crew members lowering their faces to the ground."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2018)

.. are you saying that mortar crew isn't dead?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)

IMHO it's very likely. To be honest it was my first idea when I saw the shot. The pic could have been taken while they were firing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Hope the bombardier was down the back making a brew when the shell hit!



Sadly the bombardier was killed, the navigator was seriously injured but did survive if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2018)

That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## CAVU Mark (Mar 31, 2018)

Tribute N2S-5 for flight crews on 9-11.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 31, 2018)

HMS Triumph running on the surface in rough weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 1, 2018)

Captured Breda 20mm AA gun operated by the australian Army in Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots sys!


Thanks Gnomey!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2018)

Great stuff.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2018)

Currently reading: "Moscow, 1941". Insightful. Gossipy. Moving
The story of this parade, November, 1941, is remarkable, a HUGE gamble on Stalin's part


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOiAabwrTDI_


The parade was controversial among the handful who knew about it ... one week to prepare ... units withdrawn from the front and returned immediately ... very little practice ... the tankers were especially concerned about slippage and accidents .... yet as you can see, it came off brilliantly ... most 'guests' got their invits the morning of the parade ... the chief sound engineer arrived just before 10:00 and the entire parade was _over_ ...the square was deserted ... he realized he was a dead man ... the NKVD men marched up to him and said "Comrade, Stalin _knows_ you didn't record the parade and his speech. It was our fault, we didn't tell you the parade had secretly been advanced to 8:00 AM. You will build a podium-set in the Kremlin and film and record Stalin reading his speech" And it was so. (They forgot the snowflakes on his shoulders and there was no steamy breath )

THAT parade, the _audacity_ of that parade in the face to the catastrophic disasters that had befallen the Soviet Leadership and Russian People was ELECTRIC and set the stage for the first German defeat scant weeks later in the suburbs and at the gates of Moscow.

THAT parade was Stalin's gut instinct showing ... and his gut was on the mark.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep, good stuff. Those B-17 formation shots are particularly powerful images.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh boy...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2018)

I think that Tiger is slightly damaged ........... I don't think a few welds and bits of plating will make it any better !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2018)

The Elbe. May, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2018)

_*According *_to the caption.....

..."a parachutist from the Italian _Folgoro _Division throws himself between the tracks of a British Sherman tank to blow it up with a mine."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2018)

A B-17 of the 490th BG Dropping Bombs On Target

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 488491
> View attachment 488492


Those four SS guys don't look too happy.

Some of those prisoner photos, I can hear my father and his brothers now, "bastards aren't so cocky now are they?".

I think they had a bit of irritation at being dragged far from home by the nazis. War just sucks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485839


It was suppose to be cold wash, tumble dry dumb a$$!


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> See my post #10521 above, seems I jumped the gun on the caption for the itsy bitsy tankey thingey...


Just what the heck is it? I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486061


Look what I found at the thrift store and it only has one pee stain near the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Sadly too many people do enjoy it, and revel in the their actions, machinery, and arrogance. A regime that was responsible for millions upon millions of deaths. Enjoy your warm n fuzzy feeling when you see a swastika"
> Flypaper 2222, why do you visit this thread? Why do you visit this site? To call people Nazi? To pick a fight?
> Enjoy your virtue signalling.


Just ignore him Michael. He's one of those "snow flakes" wishing to ruin this thread.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 486336


From the looks of that fuselage I would say it might only be good for a few spare parts.


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 486983


There's a hot time in town tonight.



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 487941
> View attachment 487942


That one poor sod looks like he's seen and done too much.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 488110


You do realize that this will be coming out of your pay check.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Finnish troops...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 5, 2018)

frozen death...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2018)

A 303rd bomb group B-17 drops its eggs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2018)

... how far bombers have come since then .. yet a machine of awesome beauty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... how far bombers have come since then .. yet a machine of awesome beauty.[/QUOTE


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 5, 2018)

I just love this tank !!!
IMO, this should be "beauty panzer" ...

What is your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2018)

Ilya Ehrenburg chats with Red Army soldiers in 1942.




“The Germans are not human beings. From now on the word German means to use the most terrible oath. From now on the word German strikes us to the quick. We shall not speak any more. We shall not get excited. We shall kill. If you have not killed at least one German a day, you have wasted that day ... If you cannot kill your German with a bullet, kill him with your bayonet. If there is calm on your part of the front, or if you are waiting for the fighting, kill a German in the meantime. If you leave a German alive, the German will hang a Russian and rape a Russian woman. If you kill one German, kill another -- there is nothing more amusing for us than a heap of German corpses. Do not count days, do not count kilometers. Count only the number of Germans killed by you. Kill the German -- that is your grandmother's request. Kill the German -- that is your child's prayer. Kill the German -- that is your motherland's loud request. Do not miss. Do not let through. Kill.”

The_ effects_ of his writings are written on the German faces at The Elbe.

Ilya Ehrenburg - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2018)

An armorer is working on the guns of a Dauntless. The caption said it was on the Ranger, so this could have been taken during its actions in the Atlantic as part of Operation Torch.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 6, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> An armorer is working on the guns of a Dauntless. The caption said it was on the Ranger, so this could have been taken during its actions in the Atlantic as part of Operation Torch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 488765



Not likely as the insignia is from mid '43 or later. (depends whether it is red or blue border)


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 6, 2018)

fastmongrel said:


> View attachment 488805



Can't have too many pics of the Skua. Always had a soft spot for that odd-looking bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2018)

This Skua is captured no?


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 6, 2018)

Aircraft landed in the Fazealven River near Ramsele, Sweden. The crew were captured. The Skua's serial number is L2942 of 801 Sqn. Here's another pic of it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> An armorer is working on the guns of a Dauntless. The caption said it was on the Ranger, so this could have been taken during its actions in the Atlantic as part of Operation Torch.
> 
> View attachment 488765


Sys - Operation Torch had the gold band on the roundel with no "wings" on the insignia.
In this photo, there is a red border with the additional "wings" on the insignia which would place it between June 1943 and September 1943.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 7, 2018)

A Lockheed Hudson that had crash landed in a field in Quebec being taken back to the repair centre

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 8, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Not likely as the insignia is from mid '43 or later. (depends whether it is red or blue border)


That's probably verachrome film or similar and given the shade behind the star, that will be a blue background, white star and red outline (you can see it's a different shade than the blue. So June 43 to Aug 43, give or take depending on the time available for repainting insignia.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2018)

A Helldiver flies over the USS Wasp

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2018)

Great composition (and timing) by the photographer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 9, 2018)

Now that's what I call "on the deck"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2018)

A Northrup A-17 stationed at Redding Field (Redding, Northern California) shortly after the U.S. entered the war with Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2018)

"Heave ho you swabbies, put your back into it!!"

A Martin Mariner is brought on board a sea plane carrier.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Torch (Apr 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 489236
> View attachment 489237


That officer reminds me of the surrender scene in Band of Brothers..
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcMk85ZsBh0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Soviet officers and U.S. soldiers during a friendly meeting on the Elbe River in April of 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2018)

Soviets display war booty, 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2018)

Soviet anti-tank unit arrives in Berlin, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2018)

Moscov 1945..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 11, 2018)

P-63 King Cobra's being prepped for delivery to Russia.
Bell factory in Buffalo, New York

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 11, 2018)

Malvern Avenue, Ruislip, London 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## YF12A (Apr 11, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> A 303rd bomb group B-17 drops its eggs.
> 
> View attachment 488626


Thank you so much for this picture. This could very well be a picture of my former neighbor piloting this bird, or at least the next best pic. Looks like a late war B-17G, no paint etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 489304


Last one there is a POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2018)

at6 said:


> Last one there is a POW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was more impressed how he was wrangling that R75 while keeping that cigarette going!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2018)

Undoubtedly not an exibition of captured soviet stuff in Berlin, 1945..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2018)

Bombing casualties, London, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2018)

Nijmegen Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2018)

USN aviator plotting board, 1945. Note the map indicates its for the Tokyo, Japan area.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2018)

A20 Havocs being assembed at the Douglas plant at Long Beach, California.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2018)

Any background info on the pic in Post #11027 ?
I think the Hurricane in the pic above is one of the BBMF's aircraft, when it force-landed and burned. Since repaired, restored and flying again !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2018)

The image shows an anti-aircraft installation created from an anti-tank rifle. 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 12, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Any background info on the pic in Post #11027 ?
> I think the Hurricane in the pic above is one of the BBMF's aircraft, when it force-landed and burned. Since repaired, restored and flying again !



Yep...happened at Wittering, IIRC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 12, 2018)

v2 said:


> The image shows an anti-aircraft installation created from an anti-tank rifle. 1941.
> 
> View attachment 489489


Reminds me of a story I read during the Battle of Crete. One soldier with a Boyes AT rifle set himself up in the control tower that had been wrecked by the Germans, but the rookie pilots would often still strafe it and the soldier would let fly with the Boyes when they got close.

Questionable but a nice story

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Any background info on the pic in Post #11027 ?



306 Squadron Spitfire Vb AD581 UZ-M Sgt. Czachla, RAF Northolt, Dieppe, Malvern Avenue, Harrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Andy !
Good to know he survived, amazing as it seems.
I had an interest, as a friend from my Kodak days lived on that street in the early 1980s !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2018)

Soviet snipers getting their game faces on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2018)

U boat men

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2018)

Captured Fi103R and launch assembly (also used for the V-1)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)

Terry's Tardis in London during the war ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 13, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 489556


From the guy holding the bipod with the barrel on his shoulder... "So Vlad, is now a bad time to tell you your fly is open?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2018)

Grumman Avenger over Yap Island. Caroline Islands. I think the plane this is from is the USS Hancock.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2018)

US war booty goes home on USS Ranger

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2018)

Salvage

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 14, 2018)

Westland Welkin NFII

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2018)

U boat visits Japan, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)

Britsh POW's riding into captivity, Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2018)

A Panzer III in 1943 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)

German armor transferred from Kursk to Anzio .... 1943. Kursk was a German withdrawl to protect southern flank, not a Russian triumph.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Salvage
> View attachment 489684



"Hans, do you have your auto club membership card handy, I think we're going to need a bigger tow truck..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 489928



*SNICKER* "Otto you hound, did you really tell them there was a hofbrau around the corner with thirty topless barmaids?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2018)

Waffen SS armour. Tarnopol, Western Ukraine, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)

I-5...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2018)

This Italian based B-24 had mechanical problems on landing but came to a stop anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)

A Petlakov Pe-2 and the crew...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> German armor transferred from Kursk to Anzio .... 1943. Kursk was a German withdrawl to protect southern flank, not a Russian triumph.
> View attachment 489891
> View attachment 489892


Get that probe over here. I think I found a dime.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 490048



"A winter wonderland!" you said! "It'll be FUN!!!" you said! I told you a bike tour of Russia in January was a bluddy stupid idea! I'm choosing next year's vacation...and it'll be California...in the SUMMER!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Complete winter camo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2018)

He's behind you !
Sorry, couldn't resist, as my first impression was of a pantomime horse !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I-5...
> 
> View attachment 489972



"And then I did a low pass over the Reichs Air Ministry building and yelled out 'HEY GOERING, THAT UNIFORM MAKES YOUR BUTT LOOK THIS BIG'"

or alternatively...

Sir(Ivan)MixAlot "Sing it with me boys... I LIKE BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> He's behind you !
> Sorry, couldn't resist, as my first impression was of a pantomime horse !!


Agreed, my first thought as well, also I think if looks could kill, that horse would have slayed the photographer right then and there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2018)

Belgium. December, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 17, 2018)

RE: Post 11088

WOW, it took me a second to see it but that PzIV(?) took one hell of a hit right in the upper front plate area.

Also I'm quite intrigued/moved by that pic, hope you don't mind but I snagged that one, perhaps it's the G.I. in the halftrak looking at the dusted panzer as they drive by, don't know.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 17, 2018)

Airframes said:


> He's behind you !



Oh no he's not!!!!




Airframes said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist



Clearly, neither could I. Yeah, I know...coat time again.

P.S. Not entirely sure that pantomime translates well outside the British Isles...but, then again, some people could use some edjumacating!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)

The HMCS Kenogami in 1941 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2018)

... brave little ships ... manned by brave young Canadian boys the majority of whom had grown up _land-_locked 
HMCS Kenogami - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2018)

".... pantomime translates well outside the British Isles"
To outside observers _all_ life in the British Isles is _pantomime _

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 17, 2018)

K125 was built in Port Arthur (now Thunder Bay ON on Lake Superior) and commissioned June 29 1941. It had to make an ~2500mi inland waterway (mostly) journey to reach Halifax NS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)

And here another shot of her...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".... pantomime translates well outside the British Isles"
> To outside observers _all_ life in the British Isles is _pantomime _



Oh no it's not!

Sorry...I just can't help myself!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2018)

A B24 of the 446th BG (8th AF) over Chateaudun France.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 17, 2018)

The photos of K125 were taken after Oct '44 when the fo'c'sle had been extended.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2018)

43,000 Germans are paraded into slavery in Moscow after Operation Bagration, June 22, 1944

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nbDIqBi0lA&pbjreload=10_

Many of the Germans had acute bowel issues from the spotty diet and













_that _was just part of the humiliation show the Russians appreciated.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 17, 2018)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)

The HMCS Fennel ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 18, 2018)

...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2018)

That last one is powerful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 18, 2018)

HMCS Fennel, K194, took part in the sinking of U 744 6.3.44 Post war became the Norwegian whaler _Milliam Kihl_. Broken up Grimstad 1966.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 18, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> That last one is powerful.



Agreed, some may have been Nazis some may have been good decent men, but all those mothers sons...

Brings to mind the end of the Band of Brothers series, when the German general is addressing his troops for the last time, Pvt. Liebgot is translating for Winters and Nixon, I don't claim to be the toughest guy on the planet but dammit, every time I hear that I swear the wife is cutting onions on the sofa next to me.

I'm not ashamed to admit I've never gotten through that scene dry eyed.

War can sure advance technology in many ways very fast, but there's the stark reminder of the cost.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2018)

... but are they still _standing_ ... that is the question .... surely that photo is a German photo. We are seeing the bad blood still playing out in regions and countries such as the Ukraine ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... but are they still _standing_ ... that is the question .... surely that photo is a German photo. We are seeing the bad blood still playing out in regions and countries such as the Ukraine ...


You're right Mike, regardless of their politics or beliefs, it would be a travesty if this had been desecrated, I mean, we treat sunken warships as untouchable war graves after all.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 18, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> That last one is powerful.



It doesn't matter where or when, the human cost of war always ends up being (often large numbers of) graves filled with the bodies of men, women and children. We must also not forget those survivors who must live on with broken bodies and/or minds.

The pic below is a postcard dating from about 1919 showing the Ramparts Cemetery at Ypres. The nearest grave is that of my Grandmother's first cousin, Stephen Orme Gamble, who was KIA on 13 Apr 1915. He's far from resting alone!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... but are they still _standing_ ... that is the question .... surely that photo is a German photo. We are seeing the bad blood still playing out in regions and countries such as the Ukraine ...



Sologubovka Cemetery - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2018)

B-24's of the 446th BG leave contrails over the skies of Europe.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 18, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> B-24's of the 446th BG leave contrails over the skies of Europe.
> 
> View attachment 490251



I think that's what people refer to as an atmospheric photograph...in both senses of the word. What a great pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 18, 2018)

The Light Cruiser HMS Penelope. She was hit by so many splinters from Bomb near misses while operating with Force K in the Med she was nicknamed HMS Pepperpot

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Apr 18, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Oh no it's not!
> 
> Sorry...I just can't help myself!


Oh yes it is! (trad). See, I can't help it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2018)

C-47's at Nadzab, Papua New Guinea. In the back, you can see a B24 of the 90th BG, with its distinctive "Jolly Rodger" insignia on the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

Contrails or Chem-trails???? 

--------------------

Do German WW2 graves still display the Swastika?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 19, 2018)

No, they don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2018)

oh come on, they bloody well_ do_ ... it's a _good_ thing ... they do it _well .._.. somebody's got to do _it ._..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2018)

Good question .... anyone? Certainly not in the Russian Federation. I believe there have been "issues" over grave site and monument reconstructions post Soviet Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2018)

Under military supervision, a Japanese correspondent files his news by pigeon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2018)

Northshore New Brunswick Regiment guard Germans in Normandy. It was touchy because Kurt Meyer's SS lads had executed a number of Canadians and the Canadians were just as happy to shoot the Germans [Breakout From Juno Mark Zuehlke]

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Apr 19, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> No, they don't.


Look behind you! 

I will stop now and have pleasant dreams of the Principal Boy (if you don't understand you really don't understand).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)

Stone-wall camo. Two more Matildas in the background - ya just can't see'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2018)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 20, 2018)

Belgian Tank Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2018)

Long Range Desert Group

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2018)

Distributing Christmas gifts in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2018)

Boy don't they look festive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2018)

... the German soldier facing camera doesn't ... but .... the children do and some mothers. It i_s _wartime and it is winter.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2018)

C-47's fy above southern France during operation Dragoon.

12th Troop Carrier Squadron, 60th Troop Carrier Group.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2018)

yulzari said:


> Look behind you!
> 
> I will stop now.



Betcha don't!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh yes he will !
I'll stop now, too.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2018)

... what's the story on the tank? It looks like the guy right on the bow is guiding the tank ... minefield ahead possibly?
Box mines, probably. Widely used by the Soviets in _quick_ retreats.


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... what's the story on the tank? It looks like the guy right on the bow is guiding the tank ... minefield ahead possibly?
> Box mines, probably. Widely used by the Soviets in _quick_ retreats.



The caption says ... soviet soldiers with a captured Pz.Kpfw. III Aufs J on a street of a liberated village. The tank belonged to the German 18th Armour Division and was captured by the russian units of the Bryansk Front in the September, 1941.

Here is another shot of the tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## leons (Apr 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Canadians ... signing up


Looks like pay day


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2018)

"... Looks like pay day" 
photo reference, please


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 22, 2018)

This one.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2018)

Back on the Elbe

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh, I feel for them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 23, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 490783


Hey, If we get about 8 more guys we can put this thing on the commandant's porch tonight while he is sleeping...........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 23, 2018)

17 pounder firing in Tunisia 1943. Thats some recoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 24, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2018)

"We build a special bridge for der Tigers, but Otto just has to be different, and play in der mud, again, und get stuck, again - dumkopf !"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 24, 2018)

Seafire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2018)

.... note the German field glasses that have been 'liberated'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2018)

A Dauntless over Dublon Island, Truk, Atoll

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 24, 2018)

Daimler Armoured Car in Netherlands 1944. Note it's 2 pounder gun is fitted with the Littlejohn squeeze bore adapter which almost doubled penetration with special tungsten core ammo.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 24, 2018)

Airframes said:


> "We build a special bridge for der Tigers, but Otto just has to be different, and play in der mud, again, und get stuck, again - dumkopf !"


Vell, he alvays vanted to drive a U-Boot!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2018)

A really good view of a P-40Q

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

Not quite sure if all those sand bags stood much chance of stopping a German 88 but still.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

This pic looks a little model like to me. Maybe this is where Lucas got his idea for the AT.ST pic'd below

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

Aichi M6A Seiran. Built solely to operate from one of Japans super subs, the l-400.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 25, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Not quite sure if all those sand bags stood much chance of stopping a German 88 but still.....
> View attachment 490957


did more to stop Panzerfausts.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> did more to stop Panzerfausts.


Yep, your right sir. Didnt think of that...


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2018)

This Dauntless is having a very bad day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.
> 
> Here's the first one. USS Cowpens rolls heavily during Typhoon Cobra, December 17th, 1944.
> View attachment 249820


And I thought taking a small bass boat into the ocean was bad. Id probably get sick with that violent rocking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

Njaco said:


> P-51s of the 352nd Fighter Group escorting B-24Js of the 458th Bomb Group.
> 
> View attachment 249876


I love both of those aircraft. The p51 especially.


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> This Dauntless is having a very bad day.
> 
> View attachment 490965


That hurts me to see that nice plane like that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> View attachment 490958
> 
> This pic looks a little model like to me. Maybe this is where Lucas got his idea for the AT.ST pic'd below
> View attachment 490959


Yeah they look very similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

LuftWaffles1942 said:


> And I thought taking a small bass boat into the ocean was bad. Id probably get sick with that violent rocking.



Whoa! Thats some crazy angle.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Aichi M6A Seiran. Built solely to operate from one of Japans super subs, the l-400.
> View attachment 490961


Just for the record, the I-400 was actually a class of IJN submarine, "Toku-gata Sensuikan". 18 units were ordered, only three made it to operation: I-400, I-401 and I-402. Of these three, only I-400 and I-401 were used as carriers as I-402 was converted to a tanker. Each I-400 could carry up to three M6A aircraft.

In addition to the I-400 subs, the IJN also had I-13 and I-14 modified to carry two Aichis each.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Just for the record, the I-400 was actually a class of IJN submarine, "Toku-gata Sensuikan". 18 units were ordered, only three made it to operation: I-400, I-401 and I-402. Of these three, only I-400 and I-401 were used as carriers as I-402 was converted to a tanker. Each I-400 could carry up to three M6A aircraft.
> 
> In addition to the I-400 subs, the IJN also had I-13 and I-14 modified to carry two Aichis each.


Yes, i read up on them a couple of years back. The amount of engineering and modifications they had to do im not sure the plan was even worth putting into practice, what with it diverting a lot of resources at a time when the Japanese really couldnt afford to partake in flights of fancy. The aircraft had backward rotating wings to fit into the sub. And they had to develope a way of heating the engine oil on the Aichi so it could take off as soon as it rolled out. Obviously running the engine in the hanger/designated area was both dangerous and outside too slow. I think it was ahead of its time in some aspects but totally flawed in others. A good idea but simply not practical. The chances of sneaking up on the US coast and carrying out what in effect would be nothing more than a bee sting to the Americans was i think highly unlikely and open to attack/disaster.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

LuftWaffles1942 said:


> And I thought taking a small bass boat into the ocean was bad. Id probably get sick with that violent rocking.





LuftWaffles1942 said:


> And I thought taking a small bass boat into the ocean was bad. Id probably get sick with that violent rocking.



Are those a/c all F4U's...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Yes, i read up on them a couple of years back. The amount of engineering and modifications they had to do im not sure the plan was even worth putting into practice, what with it diverting a lot of resources at a time when the Japanese really couldnt afford to partake in flights of fancy. The aircraft had backward rotating wings to fit into the sub. And they had to develope a way of heating the engine oil on the Aichi so it could take off as soon as it rolled out. Obviously running the engine in the hanger/designated area was both dangerous and outside too slow. I think it was ahead of its time in some aspects but totally flawed in others. A good idea but simply not practical. The chances of sneaking up on the US coast and carrying out what in effect would be nothing more than a bee sting to the Americans was i think highly unlikely and open to attack/disaster.


The I-400 sub was the largest, most advanced sub in the world until it was eclipsed by nuclear attack submarines nearly two decades later. While it may seem that it didn't contribute much, it held a great deal of potential. As with most Axis hardware, the Japanese were too late getting these into service and with their limitations in production, weren't able to make enough in order to effect a wholesale strike.
However, they could have just as easily conducted psych attacks on U.S. west coast facilities, like the refineries in Santa Barbara (Atwood, in particular) or in San Pedro/Wilmington that would have had a serious effect on public morale as well as hampered oil production/delivery.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2018)

The Caproni N.1 thermo-jet during a test flight.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The I-400 sub was the largest, most advanced sub in the world until it was eclipsed by nuclear attack submarines nearly two decades later. While it may seem that it didn't contribute much, it held a great deal of potential. As with most Axis hardware, the Japanese were too late getting these into service and with their limitations in production, weren't able to make enough in order to effect a wholesale strike.
> However, they could have just as easily conducted psych attacks on U.S. west coast facilities, like the refineries in Santa Barbara (Atwood, in particular) or in San Pedro/Wilmington that would have had a serious effect on public morale as well as hampered oil production/delivery.



I hear what your saying, but without something like a nuclear weapon im just not convinced they could have made any significant impact on damage or moral. America's west coast had been shelled by conventional Japanese ships before 44/45. And as a Brit i know that even the most damaging bombing/destruction of a town/country/city would not always result in capitulation. Quite the opposite infact happened in London with the blitz. It only made the peoples resolve and will to fight stronger. Also not all subs were operational even by wars end. I-402 after its ill fated mission was used/converted to carry fuel desperate for Japan but never undertook this mission. Subs l-404 & l-405 were never finished, although l-404 was nearly 90% done. And it took 45 mins to arm, prepare and launch just three aircraft. So for nearly an hour they were effectively sitting ducks. As everyone always says, good idea bit too little too late.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 25, 2018)

CAC Boomerang aircraft from No. 5 Squadron RAAF at Piva Airfield, Bougainville

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2018)

Kerch Peninsula, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2018)

A SBD-5 _Dauntless_ dive bomber of Bombing Squadron 5 from the aircraft carrier USS _Yorktown_ over Wake Island, October 5th or 6th, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> A SBD-5 _Dauntless_ dive bomber of Bombing Squadron 5 from the aircraft carrier USS _Yorktown_ over Wake Island, October 5th or 6th, 1943.


Sys, if that photo was taken in October '43, would it possible that this flight would be from VB-10 of the new Yorktown (CV-10)?
Since the CV-5 Yorktown was lost in June '42, surviving aircraft (VF, VT, VB and VS) would have been transferred to other units.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 26, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 490742



Huh... whatca' suppose this little switch marked 'Feuer' does... ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2018)

Even SS Totenkopf have to ask directions

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

"Wo ist der river fraulein ? Mein kleine wagen wants to schwim !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks like those jackboots could be a little slippery. I wonder if there was any sign of the famous german sense of humour...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 27, 2018)

Amazing shot of depth charges seemingly hitting their mark....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

Post # 11194 'Live at Berliner Eisebahn, the spectacular new performance of "Wehrmacht auf Eis '39", tickets on sale now, from 3,500 RM.'

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2018)

It's "Nazi's on Ice"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep, and he had a nazi fall .................. I'll get me coat - again !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 27, 2018)

LOL Good one guys


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 27, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's "Nazi's on Ice"


lol That's a good one. 
It's springtime with fascists....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> View attachment 491234


Halt!
Hammerzeit!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Apr 27, 2018)

The Italian Heavy Tank programme had to start small

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Looks like those jackboots could be a little slippery. I wonder if there was any sign of the famous german sense of humour...
> View attachment 491234


Soo... break dancing is really cultural appropriation? Now those neo-nazis really have something to march about!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 28, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Soo... break dancing is really cultural appropriation? Now those neo-nazis really have something to march about!!!


LOL


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 28, 2018)

What a curious photo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 28, 2018)

Now i have been made aware of the bogus Fw 190 (Thanks guys) Im taking it down and replacing it with something a little more real.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 28, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> And again, i have never seen such a set up on a 190. Im afraid i couldnt find any info for this pic.
> Sooo citation needed....
> View attachment 491385


Photoshop???
Ailerons don't look very effective with downward travel blocked by the gun pod pylon. 

Aside from trying to run three 20mm cannon through the landing gear bay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2018)

Totally photoshopped.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 28, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Photoshop???
> Ailerons don't look very effective with downward travel blocked by the gun pod pylon.
> 
> Aside from trying to run three 20mm cannon through the landing gear bay.


Well spotted that man! Now i come to study it more i can see, why would anyone want to photo shop a 190? smh.
Tbh, my first thought was how would it get off the ground with all that weight and even if it did it would surely handle like a pig. Those supposed gun pods look suspiciously like fuel drop tanks, albeit with the cannon photo shopped into them. But im not certain. Just goes to show nothing is safe from the picture fakers. Whatever next....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2018)

Tiger tow T-34 for re-use





I learned in one of my Eastern Front reads that the Germans called T-34s 'Mickey Mouse' because the hatch covers resemble Mickey's ears

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2018)

That terribly edited photo of the Fw190G has been floating around for some time. BTW, those "pods" on the wing (original - one per wing) aren't gun pods, they're fuel tanks.

In the photo preceeding the poor Fw190G, is a Messerschmitt P.1101, this airframe being V1 - it was a popular photo Op and aource of souvenirs for Allied personnel until V1 was shipped to the U.S.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2018)

The kind of crap like that 190 "pic" floating around on the net bugs me. Who's going to be around in 30 years to tell people these aren't real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> The kind of crap like that 190 "pic" floating around on the net bugs me. Who's going to be around in 30 years to tell people these aren't real.


I agree 110%

This one seems to be making the rounds in various forums again, but there's others out there that have made the rounds, too.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2018)

.... the same people who_ aren't around now_ to tell people Game of Thrones plots and characters aren't real.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 28, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> That terribly edited photo of the Fw190G has been floating around for some time. BTW, those "pods" on the wing (original - one per wing) aren't gun pods, they're fuel tanks.
> 
> In the photo preceeding the poor Fw190G, is a Messerschmitt P.1101, this airframe being V1 - it was a popular photo Op and aource of souvenirs for Allied personnel until V1 was shipped to the U.S.


Thats exactly what i said about the fuel tanks in my comment after the guys told me it was photoshop


----------



## Milosh (Apr 28, 2018)

I remember seeing that 190 photo years ago. Some people would not believe it was photo shopped.

PS. should have left it up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

Hurricane Mk I P2617, which was first delivered to the RAF in January 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

Couple of top pics..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

T-34 & Panzer IV of the 2nd SS "das reich"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 491521
> View attachment 491522


That's a good pic. I never realized quite how big those panzerfaust's were. Such a simple but cruel weapon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

M-4 Tank of Armored Battalion attached to 2D Infantry Division, US First Army, burns in street of Leipzig 18th April 1945

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

A view of SB2U Vindicators of Scouting Squadron (VS) 72 off the carrier Wasp (CV 7) in formation in 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2018)

.. like watching Custer's Cavalry ... on parade .. back home.
Torpedo bombing on a battle fleet is just such a daunting mission ... so many factors to deal with and a dubious torpedo .... almost certainly doomed .... but_ their_ attack forced the IJN to play its hand before the Dauntless dbs arrived.
The Dominator is iconic because of the losses of Midway ... one fatal engagement. IMO

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 491576


Dominik, is that a photo of a Polish Cavalry unit in action during the defense of Poland, September 1940?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Dominik, is that a photo of a Polish Cavalry unit in action during the defense of Poland, September 1940?




I don't think so. A such image would be something very rare, especially taken in 1940. The most of pics showing the Polish Cavalery in action has been taken at the interwar period. Mostly during the summer military manoeuvres in 1937-1938. What is more please pay your attention to the guys in the enlarged shots below... the first one is keeping a MG what wasn't the armament of the Polish Cavalery in 1939. It was the 7,92mm wz.29 Mauser rifle with a bayonet wz.28 or wz.29. A couple of cavalery units were stil armed with the older Polish made Mauser 7.92mm wz.1898 rifle It seems that other riders in the source pic are armed with the same MGs.





Secondly, the Polish Cavalery used helmets at war during fighting but not forage caps. The shape of all side caps worn by the riders in the pic looks like the soviet one. Also the blouses of the riders'uniforms look like the russian ones of the characteristic shape at the bottom area where the belt was.To sum up I would say that's the Red Army Cavalery but not the Polish one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

I think that it is also a photo montage. The smoke in the background appears out of scale and is more grainy than the soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2018)

I agree - it looks like a typical 'propaganda' shot of the period.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

You both can be right . The pic is probably a part of a propaganda film and the smoke in the background is just a fake one made for the purpose.


----------



## Milosh (Apr 30, 2018)

What are the tanks in Post 11224?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

These are the soviet T-28 ones.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 30, 2018)

Milosh said:


> What are the tanks in Post 11224?


Soviet T-28 - T-28 - Wikipedia


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Martin Mariner on the Banana River, Florida

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 30, 2018)

wlewisiii said:


> Soviet T-28 - T-28 - Wikipedia



Thank you.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2018)

conducting 'cultural' business ... possibly Jutta Rudiga and her associates.
Jutta Rüdiger - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 30, 2018)

I might have but The Chieftain (aka Nicholas Moran, a Irish & US Tanker) who does very good videos on YouTube about various tanks recently did a pair on the Cruiser MKII (A-10) where he did the intro in front of the Cruiser MK1 (A-9) which had similar mg turrets and was visibly shorter than the T28  Helpful, that is! The turret shape is quite different too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I don't think so. A such image would be something very rare, especially taken in 1940. The most of pics showing the Polish Cavalery in action has been taken at the interwar period. Mostly during the summer military manoeuvres in 1937-1938. What is more please pay your attention to the guys in the enlarged shots below... the first one is keeping a MG what wasn't the armament of the Polish Cavalery in 1939. It was the 7,92mm wz.29 Mauser rifle with a bayonet wz.28 or wz.29. A couple of cavalery units were stil armed with the older Polish made Mauser 7.92mm wz.1898 rifle It seems that other riders in the source pic are armed with the same MGs.
> View attachment 491595
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the zoom photos, I was on a mobile device at the time and couldn't make a solid ID of the Cavalrymen.
They certainly do look like Red Army Cavalry troops!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)

Yep.. exactly.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2018)

A Kingfisher is recovered aboard the battleship, USS South Dakota. In rough sea's too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

"Hey Dad, look what I've caught !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2018)

... those landings took guts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 1, 2018)

It better meet the slot limits...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2018)

firing a panzerfaust

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2018)

Now THOSE guys know how to party

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2018)

A Kingfisher is launched from the light cruiser USS Detroit. Aleutian Islands 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 3, 2018)

A Grumman TBF Avenger of the British Fleet Air Arm..These huge aircraft of American origin were used as torpedo bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2018)

A Kiwi Dauntless. The caption said it was on Espiritu Santo island. Thus it was staging to or from the Solomons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 4, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 4, 2018)

“Tiger Tank Gunnery school in Putlos, Germany ”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> “Tiger Tank Gunnery school in Putlos, Germany ”
> View attachment 492095



Now I know where George Lucas got the idea for the gun emplacements on the Death Star!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 4, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Now I know where George Lucas got the idea for the gun emplacements on the Death Star!
> 
> View attachment 492103


Actually there are a lot of movie props based on German/Allied WW2 designs, among other films of course.
Some say Stanley Kubrick directed the US moon landing footage in '69'. He was personally chosen by Nixon and his staff for two reasons, 1) He was the best movie director around at that time, and 2) He had just finished filming 2001 (A space odyssey) and if you believe in this theory the most famous world event was staged and filmed in one night at a London studio with a skeleton staff. Im not a conspiracy theorist, but why would he have admitted this on film, just before his death. Its not like he needed the recognition/fame by then. He did himself admit it was purely a conscience clearing act, as well as a little ego trip for something he knew up to then he could never claim credit for fooling millions of people even to this day. Watch the hotel scene in The Shining, you can clearly see the child actor is wearing a jumper with a rocket on the front with Apollo 11 written across the front. Not to mention so many other references....

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 4, 2018)

Messerschmitt Bf 109G-10 W.Nr.491407 Gruppo Caccia, Lonate Pozzolo, April 1945. Gear retraction ground test .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2018)

A P-38 in Tunisia. "Bat Outa Hell"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2018)

Putlos, Germany .... those Tiger turrets are a good example of how the German planners contrived to get best value from their assets ... the installation-school would be constantly refreshed with fresh trainees, shooting, and manning the turrets as an inner coastal defense position ... 88s firing on inshore shipping. if needed.
Great gun ... it saved thousands of German lives .. and kept the Germans in the fight under otherwise impossible conditions. IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 491984



"Hans quick take a look! Svetlana is doing the Borscht Mambo again!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 4, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 4, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 492161


Looks like he's dropping a load of Good & Plenty.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 4, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> A Grumman TBF Avenger of the British Fleet Air Arm..These huge aircraft of American origin were used as torpedo bombers.
> View attachment 491950


Looks like this one is fitted with oblique cameras to boot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Great pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 5, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> A P-38 in Tunisia. "Bat Outa Hell"
> 
> View attachment 492117


Nice pic

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 5, 2018)

Torpedos ready for loading aboard a Wellington Mk Vlll. 5th May 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Cool...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2018)

No oblique camera normally carried on the FAA Avengers - the blister window on the side replaced the original oval window, and was used for wider-view observation. When the 'stinger' machine gun was deleted, a F24 camera was mounted in the 'tunnel', looking aft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 5, 2018)

A massive twin-engined PBM takes off, assisted by a jet that enables this heavy Navy plane to shoot up from the water like a Fourth of July skyrocket. Photographed by Lt. Comdr. Horace Bristol, USNR. U.S. Navy Photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2018)

[11287] .. sacrificed on June 23 - 24 by Stalin .. "do not be provoked by the German thrusts"

When you look at the mass of wrecks ... and the same goes for the humongous Soviet armor wastage .. it is a visible measure of the industrial strength that Stalin had achieved in a decade. In 1939 Stalin had more tanks than the rest of the world put together ... probably true for fighter AC too. June 22, 1941 was way too late to be worrying about "provoking" Hitler.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2018)

Surrender

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

I-15bis..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 6, 2018)

A 9.2 inch Mk X coastal gun of Breakneck Battery on the Rock of Gibraltar, facing north, January 4th 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 6, 2018)

I know the Germans were severely short on manpower towards the end but this is ridiculous....  lol

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (May 7, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Torpedos ready for loading aboard a Wellington Mk Vlll. 5th May 1942.
> View attachment 492213


Ah yes; the high tech torpedo sight mounted in front of the driver.


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2018)

Great shot....


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)

A taxing Ilyushin Il-4T ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 7, 2018)

Martin Maryland of 39 Squadron RAF being bombed up....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 7, 2018)

Undercarriage test on Bf 109

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2018)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 7, 2018)

Captured Zero....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2018)

#11315

Is that a windtunnel model of the B-2 at his feet?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2018)

Cool pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2018)

2 cm Flakvierling Quad

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 8, 2018)

Home Guard soldiers load a single launcher on a static 'Z' Battery on Merseyside, July 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2018)

... they look so much better maintained in Finnish hands. Odd that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 8, 2018)

Great photos guys, but if possible please caption the photos you post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 8, 2018)

German Fw-187 Falke twin-engine,heavy fighter comparable with Bf-110 heavy fighter. Max.Speed: 329mph. Service ceiling: 32,520 feet Range: ? Armament: 2x20mm cannon lower fuselege. 4X7.92mm machine guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 8, 2018)

The Wurfrahmen 40 ("launch frame 40", here in action against Polish positions during the Warsaw Uprising). It was nicknamed Stuka zu Fuss ("Stuka on Foot" or "Walking Stuka") and Heulende Kuh ("Bellowing Cow").

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2018)

my favorite ...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yp3ZwgF8MI_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Great photos guys, but if possible please caption the photos you post.



The caption is the name of the pic file mostly..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)

A captured I-153 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2018)

Nice...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)

Ivo-Jima 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 9, 2018)

9.2 inch Coast Defence gun firing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 492740


German thousand yard stare...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)

A captured and damaged Il-4..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2018)

I-16 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 492865



What is the structure?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2018)

... I'm afraid there was no caption, but I believe it is a war memorial

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2018)

German MG crew, Russia winter 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2018)

Mockup of the Grumman J2F "Duck"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## leons (May 10, 2018)

Torch said:


> Looks like he's dropping a load of Good & Plenty.....


LOL,licorice for Jerry


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... I'm afraid there was no caption, but I believe it is a war memorial
> 
> View attachment 492907



"French war memorial Champagne battlefield First World War Pyramid of the Ferme de Navarin to the dead of the 4th army, in the area of some of the most bloody fighting of 1918"

Stock Photo - Ferme de Navarin Monument, Champagne region, France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2018)

... thank you, C_R


----------



## Milosh (May 11, 2018)

Yes, thank you. An impressive structure.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)

I-16...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 11, 2018)

Abandoned Lend Lease Valentine being passed by Panzer IIs

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2018)

No worries, just a little scratch!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2018)

Ju-87Ds under the fighters' escort over Russia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (May 12, 2018)

Amazing pictures

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2018)

MP and canine partner

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## redcoat (May 13, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".. Is that Wittmann...?"
> 
> Honestly can't tell ... photo didn't identify ... but one of the three tankers has suffered a horrendous facial wound.
> 
> View attachment 477511


It’s not.
The tanker is standing next to what appears to be a Panther tank, Wittmann never served in a unit equipped with this type of tank.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2018)

Ju-87D3-Stuka over Russia 1942...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 13, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Ju-87D3-Stuka over Russia 1942...
> 
> View attachment 493142



From St.G.2 or SG 2 _Immelmann_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2018)

Yep.. 5./St.G2


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 13, 2018)

A German solider fires a backpack flamethrower across a field of tall grass in the Soviet Union. Circa 1941-1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 13, 2018)

U.S. Marine Corps planes fly over Midway Atoll, the site of what is widely regarded as the most decisive American victory over the Japanese in the Pacific Theater. Circa 1942-1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 13, 2018)

A Gurkha soldier assisting a wounded comrade. An image by Cecil Beaton from the Arakan Campaign, Burma,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2018)

Ju-87D3 Stuka of the 4.StG2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2018)

I do apologise for it being two, but....d*mn!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2018)

Is that El Alamein rail stop ?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 15, 2018)

A US soldier stands ready with his M811 Browning pistol circa 1942/43/44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2018)

Ju-87D1 , Stab II.StG2 , 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 15, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Is that El Alamein rail stop ?



I dont know but it certainly looks like it. The Railway signal arms look very British.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2018)

P-47D Thunderbolt "Maximum Goose"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 15, 2018)

V2 Rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> P-47D Thunderbolt "Maximum Goose"
> 
> View attachment 493365



A Republic P-47D-11-RE from Block 42-75215/75614


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2018)

List

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2018)

An He111 being armed for an anti-shipping mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)

A Su-2 , the winter 1941/1942 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)

A Polikarpov Po-2 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 16, 2018)

420 squadron North Africa May 43 to Oct 43.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2018)

A group of Fw190A-3a aircraft of the Turkish Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> List
> View attachment 493429



Hmmm...they must be guards at the Ministry of Silly Walks. Who knew such a thing really existed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 16, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> An He111 being armed for an anti-shipping mission.
> 
> View attachment 493461


I think you will find that those are practise torpedo's. The stripes are to help the recovery ships find them as they will / should float to the surface after their run. Also He 111's didn't carry two on actual missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2018)

Polikarpov Po-2s ... and UT-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2018)

Glider said:


> ...Also He 111's didn't carry two on actual missions.


Interesting.

An He111H-18 armed with torpedoes, circa 1943 - note the FuG200 Hohentwiel Radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 16, 2018)

Once again I live and learn. Thanks for the update

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)

A Polikarpov Po-2 in Poland, 1946...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 493555



WHAT...is going on in this picture? That is a woman, correct?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)

A6M3 Zero...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)

A soviet Hurricane shot down in Finland , 1942 ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)

A crashed and captured Il-2...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 18, 2018)

British soldiers of the 4th Lincolnshire Regiment at Skage after marching 90 km (56 mi) across the mountains to escape being cut off, April 1940. A Norwegian soldier is seen examining one of their rifles

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)

Another crashed Il-2...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2018)

Any back-story on that PTO pic, MM?

Looks like a serious impact to the pot (have to assume he wasn't wearing it at the time), schrapnel perhaps?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2018)

_*"Kodachrome photo of a South African AF Master Mk.II being cleaned at the Waterkloof Air Force Base near Pretoria in 1943.*_"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2018)

... no caption on the head shot ... but the round appears to have come from his left at almost 90 degrees ... there is deformation from inside. Possibly used his pot to bait a sniper ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2018)

Germans captured and abused before execution by the Soviet political officers, I'm guessing. This was a favorite Communist tactic to incite the Germans to brutality that the Soviets could then use to motivate their people.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)

A LaGG-3 crashed in 1942..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 19, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> WHAT...is going on in this picture? That is a woman, correct?


No, that's Hansel Schoodel formerly known as Hans from the East German Olympic swim team.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... no caption on the head shot ... but the round appears to have come from his left at almost 90 degrees ... there is deformation from inside. Possibly used his pot to bait a sniper ..?


Dunno if it was intentional or unintentional, but he's one lucky SOB that he wasn't wearing it at the time.
The bullet entry and track around the inside of the pot would have embedded his scalp with fiberglass liner and webbing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> WHAT...is going on in this picture? That is a woman, correct?



I thought so as well Jim. But check out the left hand - looks manly to me.
That photo and others are here...

Google Translate

And from there, I believe this is the same "woman"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2018)

Another close shave. An Italian "Alpino" in Russia pointing out a lucky escape....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2018)

Yeah...I was wondering about that "woman" as well...


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)

A damaged Polikarpov I-16 and Hs-126...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)

The another shot of damaged I-16. It seems to be the same plane seen in the pic above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2018)

fallschirmjager in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)

A derelict I-16 examined by Nazi Germans..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2018)

the "woman" is a man ... identified as 'British/Canadian hero' in the caption.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)

The next crashed I-16 inspected by a Nazi German crew of a Flak AA gun ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2018)

Jan, it's a 13!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)

Copied the link for him too.


----------



## v2 (May 20, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2018)

fallschirmjager communications

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2018)

... smoking while saluting. Speaks volumes .
Hitler _rejected_ all photos of the signing of Molotov Ribbentrop Pact in 1939 because Stalin was always smoking.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2018)

More fallschirmjager

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2018)

fallschirmjager defensive position

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2018)

fallschirmjager .... the end

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2018)

I'll take that ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2018)

A USAAC B-9 bomber is seen with a P-26, circa mid-30's.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2018)

A soviet traffic lights in Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 494387


I taut I saw a puddy tat.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2018)

A Polikarpov I-16 in the background...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2018)

fallschirmjager

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 23, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 23, 2018)

On the 30th of September 1940, Oberleutenant Karl Fischer's BF 109E was shot down by 303 Squadron (Polish) and crash landed Berkshire England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2018)

Nice (colourised) shot.
The aircraft came down in Windsor Great Park, turning over onto it's back.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 23, 2018)

Combat photographer captures a US Marine with the "thousand yard stare", after two days of fighting on Eniwetok Atoll in the Marshall Islands, World War II

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 23, 2018)

A Mosquito FB VI test fires all eight guns......

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2018)

An abandoned I-16..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 24, 2018)

I like this shot.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 24, 2018)

US troops drive a King Tiger German tank that has already obtained its US Army star. Such captured equipment was quickly shipped back to the US for testing and evaluation. Intelligence thus gathered keenly helped in weapons development in the immediate postwar years.





With the amount of material and resources the allies had, can you imagine if allied tank crews had a machine like the king tiger...? The war almost certainly would have been over by xmas 44.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 24, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 494657


The one in the back ground doesn't look like fighter of any kind.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)

at6 said:


> The one in the back ground doesn't look like fighter of any kind.




Because that's not a fighter but a trainer aircraft Yakovlev UT-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 24, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 24, 2018)

IL 2 still flying after extensive battle damage. Possible citation needed....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 24, 2018)

Woah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2018)

Yeah, like: photoshopped 2018?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 24, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah, like: photoshopped 2018?


That's exactly why i asked for a citation. It just doesnt look realistic. It's a shame how much the photoshop geeks are prepared to go on any and every subject. The net is awash with fake pics and fake evidence. That's why i never use the net for any kind of serious historical info.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2018)

And yet you are posting it here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 24, 2018)

Kinda video game looking if you ask me.


----------



## Milosh (May 25, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 494723
> View attachment 494724



Second photo was taken in N. Africa. Could be the Tiger Bovington has.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2018)

That IL-2 pic is bullsh!t.

The real two-seat IL-2 looked like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> ...It just doesnt look realistic. It's a shame how much the photoshop geeks are prepared to go on any and every subject...


I should point out that the damage to that IL-2 is beyond what an aircraft can sustain and remain airworthy.
What you're seeing there is a screenshot from the sim IL-2: Sturmovik that's been crudely doctored.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 25, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2018)

Post # 11477 - Yes, it's Tiger 131 as it was being recovered, and is now in the Tank Museum, Bovington, UK, being the only working Tiger in existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 25, 2018)

Below a rare color photograph that captured daily life at the Lodz Ghetto in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)

Nazi Germans in Prague ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 25, 2018)

A Canadian soldier with Lee-Enfield rifle in Ortona Italy December 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2018)

Real IL 2 .... they died in swarms

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I should point out that the damage to that IL-2 is beyond what an aircraft can sustain and remain airworthy.
> What you're seeing there is a screenshot from the sim IL-2: Sturmovik that's been crudely doctored.


Not only that, but look at the right wing tip area. The aileron effect of that piece of metal would have caused a fatal roll into the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 25, 2018)

Churchill MkIV NA75 mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2018)

A soviet BT-7 tank...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 26, 2018)

at6 said:


> Not only that, but look at the right wing tip area. The aileron effect of that piece of metal would have caused a fatal roll into the ground.


I already corrected that observation.... And not to mention you're a bit late with you're two cents worth. About 5 people have already jumped all over me because i made a genuine mistake. Nice to know i joined such a friendly site though huh.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 26, 2018)

This historical photograph reveal the clamour inside the A V Roe & Co Ltd aircraft factory at Woodford in Cheshire at the height of World War Two, as dozens of Avro Lancaster heavy bombers undergo final assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> I already corrected that observation.... And not to mention you're a bit late with you're two cents worth. About 5 people have already jumped all over me because i made a genuine mistake. Nice to know i joined such a friendly site though huh.....


You need to settle the hell down.

This site is loaded with a knowledgable membership and if an error is posted, folks will provide the correct info. And in this case, NO ONE "jumped all over you", but instead provided ample information to prevent others from mistaking that in-game screenshot for an actual photo.

So quit being so GD defensive.


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> You need to settle the hell down.
> 
> This site is loaded with a knowledgable membership and if an error is posted, folks will provide the correct info. And in this case, NO ONE "jumped all over you", but instead provided ample information to prevent others from mistaking that in-game screenshot for an actual photo.
> 
> So quit being so GD defensive.



Sometimes my candid way of writing causes offence, but im not going to apologize for keeping it real. I do apologize if i caused offence maliciously that was not my intention. However, constructive critisism is one thing, but addressing me like a scolded child is another. I have great respect for other members knowledge and opinions, but it works both ways. Im not just an armchair warrior. I have both military and aircraft experience both in the field and in restoration/historical research.

When one person informs me i've made a mistake that's fine. But derogatory comments and a lecture about how a damaged aircraft would not be able to sustain flight is disrespecting my own knowledge and experience. Don't you agree?
You are assuming i know nothing about the principles of flight. And fyi, many aircraft during ww2 were able to get home with damage most experts would claim to be impossible. I have seen aircraft far worse than that image not only keep flying but also land (even be it a controlled crash landing) It just seems to me sometimes that anyone who is objective or who questions these "expert" members claims or opinions is just plain wrong.

Now, one last thing. I need to calm down and stop being so damn defensive?
Your opening comment to my post was, and i quote "that pic of the IL 2 is bullshit"
Is that how members talk to each other here? Considering there are so many experts im bemused as to why anyone would need to use profanity right off the rip. Dont insult me then try to placate me like im dumb. You wouldnt do it to my face so dont do it here. I have respect, when respect is deserved. It's a two way street. Just dont bust my balls, thats all im asking.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

Gentelmen, please stop the discussing. As I said all words sent need to be choosing carefully. Therefore I suggest avoiding obscenities and others that may insult people. Also I would like to remind you all that there are other words that may have the different meaning for different nations, Not using of them is the very good way for aviding of such accidents in the future. So that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 26, 2018)

Smokey, I didn't get offended.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 26, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A soviet BT-7 tank...
> 
> View attachment 494886





Smokey Stover said:


> I already corrected that observation.... And not to mention you're a bit late with you're two cents worth. About 5 people have already jumped all over me because i made a genuine mistake. Nice to know i joined such a friendly site though huh.....


Don't see any occupants so it must have been a hit and run.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Sometimes my candid way of writing causes offence, but im not going to apologize for keeping it real. I do apologize if i caused offence maliciously that was not my intention. However, constructive critisism is one thing, but addressing me like a scolded child is another. I have great respect for other members knowledge and opinions, but it works both ways. Im not just an armchair warrior. I have both military and aircraft experience both in the field and in restoration/historical research.
> 
> When one person informs me i've made a mistake that's fine. But derogatory comments and a lecture about how a damaged aircraft would not be able to sustain flight is disrespecting my own knowledge and experience. Don't you agree?
> You are assuming i know nothing about the principles of flight. And fyi, many aircraft during ww2 were able to get home with damage most experts would claim to be impossible. I have seen aircraft far worse than that image not only keep flying but also land (even be it a controlled crash landing) It just seems to me sometimes that anyone who is objective or who questions these "expert" members claims or opinions is just plain wrong.
> ...


Just so that you know, I never said "you're an idiot for falling for such obvious fakes", I simply said the photo itself was BS, which it was.
I also went on to show an actual IL-2 photo for comparison with no attached insults or derision. Also this is a forum where many folks will comment on a subject at one point or another, so some comments may be later than others in the discussion.

As for "assumptions", now that you've brought it up...one would "assume" that since you're "knowledgable about the principles of flight", you shouldn't have fallen for that game screen, right? 

Anyway...that's all I have to say about this, as the Mods have asked that this be dropped, and so it shall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 26, 2018)

Dont know the story here but it must have been spectacular

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2018)

Tiger 313 destroyed in the Normany area by Allied heavy bombers during Operation "Goodwood" in July 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Just so that you know, I never said "you're an idiot for falling for such obvious fakes", I simply said the photo itself was BS, which it was.
> I also went on to show an actual IL-2 photo for comparison with no attached insults or derision. Also this is a forum where many folks will comment on a subject at one point or another, so some comments may be later than others in the discussion.
> 
> As for "assumptions", now that you've brought it up...one would "assume" that since you're "knowledgable about the principles of flight", you shouldn't have fallen for that game screen, right?
> ...



A badly pixelated picture has no relevance on flight characteristics. Would you know and feel how a ferrari handles just by looking at a poster? But, no, actually it was for the simple reason i dont play video games and have never used photoshop. So to an untrained eye, and while i deduced there were anomalies i reasoned it was 50/50 Plus Russian aircraft are not my speciality hence the citation. But i like the way you slipped one final dig at me in there and then suggested the whole subject to be dropped. It gives me a good insight into your mentality. But anyway, as for the other comments, its not whats said that bothers me, its just the repetition. If one or two people had corrected a comment, and i then came across it. Me personally, i would feel rehashing the same statement to be a little bit like overkill. But then again it is a social forum. And everyone enjoys the chance to correct others rightly or wrongly. Behavioral science is a side study of mine. No offence intended and no offence taken. Life is too short to hold grudges so i'll say no more on the subject.


----------



## jetcal1 (May 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I should point out that the damage to that IL-2 is beyond what an aircraft can sustain and remain airworthy.
> What you're seeing there is a screenshot from the sim IL-2: Sturmovik that's been crudely doctored.


What I noticed was the item sticking up on the trailing edge of the right wing (Like a spoiler.) and the rudder is neutral. No Yaw? (Not to mention the general appearance.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 27, 2018)

fastmongrel said:


> Dont know the story here but it must have been spectacular
> 
> View attachment 495043



Canadian 3rd Division M4s and Churchill Crocodile knocked out during assault on Boulogne.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

Paris ... liberation

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 27, 2018)

jetcal1 said:


> What I noticed was the item sticking up on the trailing edge of the right wing (Like a spoiler.) and the rudder is neutral. No Yaw? (Not to mention the general appearance.)


As i said before im not too hot on the IL-2, but yes i see you're point. If that's part of the aileron or trim, being stuck in the raised position like that would cause the aircraft to bank/roll hard over unless corrections were made or even possible. You are surmising (quite rightly) that because the aircraft is in level flight it's an obvious fake. Aside from the other red flags. If the pic were real, the pic could have been taken at such a time that it just happened to capture the aircraft in level flight if only for a second. Which is why i like to stay objective, and not jump to the first conclusion. But that's just an example, the photo is an obvious fake. My comments were nothing personal, i don't make judgements about people i dont know. And maybe i am a little bit too prickly to criticism. Im an old fashioned hands on grease monkey, and when it comes to aircraft even more so. Online internet technology is most definitely not my forte. Hence my lack of knowledge of what is possible with tools like photoshop.


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 27, 2018)

German paratroopers descending on Holland, 1940. Notice the folding bicycles. And the absence of any kind of helmut or head protection...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 27, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Real IL 2 .... they died in swarms
> 
> View attachment 494786


Not trying to be argumentative, but many luftwaffe pilots (especially new pilots) often emptied their whole ammunition drums on IL2's and still were not able to bring them down. IL2's were heavily metal plated, especially around the cockpit and engine. There was a method German pilots had to use to make sure of a kill. I have some interview footage of Gunther Rall explaining this issue somewhere.... I think a large number of IL2 losses came from ground fire, pilot error and mechanical problems. But not having checked the numbers im just giving my opinion not stating a fact.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

... only the pilot and engine were enclosed in a titanium tub ... the rear gunner was SOL ... and the weak spot was the oil cooler which was not protected


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)

As memo serves it wasn't titanium there but just the AB-1 or AB-2 armored steel plates , 4,5-12/13 mm thick.. I'm afraid it's not true the oil cooler was unprotected. The oil cooler was protected The protection gave the same "armour bathtub" of the engine compartment and cockpit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

I stand corrected ... my source for oil cooler vulnerability is "_Red Star Against The Swastika"_ by IL 2 veteran Vasily B Emelianenko.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)

I see. Here is a diagram showing the location of the oil cooler. The " маслoрадиатор" = oil cooler.






And here is the armour diagram with the thickenss of the steel plates used in millimeters. As you may notice the oil cooler plates at the bottom and sides were of the 6 mm ( other source says 8 mm). So the one was protected from the rear, front and also from the top by the armoured fuselage A different matter is if the 6-8 mm for the bottom plate was enough for protecting against the AA fire. But the cockpit sides were of the same in the thickness armour plates.Additionally please notice that there was the rear armour bulkhead behind the rear gunner's station what was also a kind of protection of the gunner.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

Painting representing German paratroopers ''Fallschirmjäger'' enter in Holland during the West Front offensive by the German Army in May 1940. During the first 9 months of the war, Hitler decided not to attack on the Western Front in order to mobilize his troops for the conquest of Poland and the Baltic States. But, once his conquest of the East ended, the attack of France began, Hitler directed his forces through the forest of the Ardennes deemed impassable by the Allies in order to circumvent the line Maginot and encircling the advanced French army in Belgium. The conquest of Holland was made by the German paratroopers, the "Fallschirmjäger", proof of the modernity of the German army. Picture by Fortunio Matania. -
Fortunino Matania - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)

Going to the West..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 27, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Painting representing German paratroopers ''Fallschirmjäger'' enter in Holland during the West Front offensive by the German Army in May 1940. During the first 9 months of the war, Hitler decided not to attack on the Western Front in order to mobilize his troops for the conquest of Poland and the Baltic States. But, once his conquest of the East ended, the attack of France began, Hitler directed his forces through the forest of the Ardennes deemed impassable by the Allies in order to circumvent the line Maginot and encircling the advanced French army in Belgium. The conquest of Holland was made by the German paratroopers, the "Fallschirmjäger", proof of the modernity of the German army. Picture by Fortunio Matania. -
> Fortunino Matania - Wikipedia
> View attachment 495120



When did the Germans go to double riders?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)

Nazi Germans invading Poland 1939

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 27, 2018)

Milosh said:


> When did the Germans go to double riders?


I don't think they did in WW2. Every picture I've seen of a WW2 Fallschirmjager harness shows a single connectiont between their shoulder blades, they hung at about a 45 degree face down angle, with no control of the canopy.
The painter of that scene might have been a very realistic painter, but I doubt any paratrooper jumped with that much loose equipment on them. Can you imagine how many men would be injured trying to do a forward roll type parachute landing, with a folding bicycle behind them and a MG34, complete with a belt of ammo on their front.
The German paratroopers kept their MGs in containers dropped with them, not on their person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2018)

German Fallschirmjager from a Ju52 over Crete, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2018)

French pilots of the Normandie-Niemen Regiment

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 28, 2018)

FW189

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2018)

Cool shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Hawker Hurricane MkI Trop SAAF 3Sqn J Bob Kershaw 284 Dagahbur Ethiopia East Africa March 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nazi Germans invading Poland 1939
> 
> View attachment 495185


Good pic 



Wurger said:


> View attachment 495250


Nice shot 

Some great pics guys


----------



## yulzari (May 28, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Paris ... liberation
> 
> View attachment 495091


and one the stones you can see the patches where the French Army had fired upon the Parisian Communards in 1871.


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Painting representing German paratroopers ''Fallschirmjäger'' enter in Holland during the West Front offensive by the German Army in May 1940. During the first 9 months of the war, Hitler decided not to attack on the Western Front in order to mobilize his troops for the conquest of Poland and the Baltic States. But, once his conquest of the East ended, the attack of France began, Hitler directed his forces through the forest of the Ardennes deemed impassable by the Allies in order to circumvent the line Maginot and encircling the advanced French army in Belgium. The conquest of Holland was made by the German paratroopers, the "Fallschirmjäger", proof of the modernity of the German army. Picture by Fortunio Matania. -
> Fortunino Matania - Wikipedia
> View attachment 495120


Well thats one hell of a good painting. Although i think he let his mind elaborate a little on the uniform...


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Royal Air Force Fighter Command, 1939-1945. Boulton Paul Defiant Mark I night fighter, N1801 'PS-B' 'Coimbatore II', of No. 264 Squadron RAF, undergoing a routine service in a dispersal, probably at Colerne, Wiltshire. This aircraft was flown by the effective night-fighting team of Flying Officer F D Hughes (pilot) and Sergeant F Gash (gunner), and displays a victory tally of 5 enemy aircraft shot down. In 1942 Hughes converted to the Bristol Beaufighter and, flying with Nos. 125 and 600 Squadrons RAF, further increased his score. By the end of the war, he commanded No 604 squadron and finished with 18.5 kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Bf 110 - G2. Check out the extra 20mm gun pod and underwing rockets.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 28, 2018)

final cut...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2018)

LaGG-3 shot down ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> German paratroopers descending on Holland, 1940. Notice the folding bicycles. And the absence of any kind of helmut or head protection...
> View attachment 495096


Aber, nein! Zat iss Helmut on ze left unt Guenther on ze right!


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2018)

And the another LaGG-3 down in Finland, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 29, 2018)

Pilot checking the battle damage to his Mustang...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2018)

the caption reads "Release from Germany"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2018)

That one I don't understand.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2018)

I think that's mean the the people were killed instead of being freed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 29, 2018)

It reminds me more than anything about what my father and so many millions of others were fighting for

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 29, 2018)

Soviet 45-mm anti-tank gun in a horse harness fords across the Polish river Sheshupe – border with East Prussia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2018)

.... 1945?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 29, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the caption reads "Release from Germany"
> View attachment 495374


I think that is a still made from a film I've seen on U-Tube. German civilians returning to Germany at the end of the war, shot by Czech militia , then run over by a truck. If you look close you can see where most of the bodies have a common bend that lines up, that's where the wheel of the truck rolled over them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 30, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2018)

Rommel and Kesselring in N Africa, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)

A captured Polikarpov I-16 "red 5"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 30, 2018)

Some people did not fight during the war but began to abuse the losers when the war was over.
As far as I learned, Chiang Kai-shek and Douglas MacArthur did not allow his people to do so.
They understood the chivalry well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 30, 2018)

Looks like a Romanian a/c. IAR 81?


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)

Yep.. there is seen the white number 135 or 133 on the fin partially. If it is the 135 or 133 it should be the IAR 80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

Romanian IAR.80 no.94

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2018)

Japanese Prisoner of War Bathes on USS New Jersey (BB-62) | The World War II Multimedia Database

Taking no chances....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

I understand he was a deck hand but why without paties.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2018)

delousing and shaved pubes, IIRC. But what an an introduction ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> delousing and shaved pubes, IIRC. But what an an introduction ....



Oh .. in other words .. prevention. Just curious if he got the spacetime determined.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 31, 2018)

That pic is too famous for us to be sad.
The guy is rather a hero like "Well done. Well endured."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2018)

That is so odd to me. Perhaps the first Japanese soldier these guys had seen?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)

Two shots of captured Polikarpov I-153 "Red 14"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 1, 2018)

A B-25H of the Earthquakers in China 1944. A veteran from my hometown,John Ferry, flew an amazing 75 (!!!) missions as a flight engineer/top gunner in the CBI. Mostly in this particular bird.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2018)

Africa Corps ... esprit de corps

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2018)

USS Tennessee

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 1, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 495779


If I'm not mistaken this was taken on Iwo Jima after either a B-29 crashed into the Mustang flight line or one of the P-51's lost an engine on takeoff, can't remember which now.

By the fuselage stripes it appears to be a 458FS ship from the 506FG.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 1, 2018)

This is actually the box art of a Trumpeteer kit for the RN Monitor HMS Roberts but I think its a cracker

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2018)

USS Ticonderoga CV-14 , May 1944 , Norfolk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 1, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 495889



What unit, time and place?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2018)

... sorry, not captioned. I try to include any information in the caption when I post.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2018)

USS Ticonderoga CV-14 January 1945 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2018)

Imagine if you had an army navy store with all that "junk"?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2018)

Especially the 'Goulash Cannon' - burgers, hot dogs, kebabs, roll up, roll up .......... get your take away here !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2018)

German underground aircraft factory...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2018)

Goulash Cannon you say...just made me hungry.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 2, 2018)

Must be break time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 2, 2018)

Bomb damage Malta Dry docks 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2018)

P-47 Thunderbolt piloted by Captain Raymond M. Walsh of the 406th Fighter Group is silhouetted against the exploding ammunition truck he just strafed, France, 23 June 1944. The image was taken by his wingman’s gun camera in the following P-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2018)

There is no other airplane I would want to fly through that explosion with.


----------



## v2 (Jun 3, 2018)

88mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2018)

Ki-43 Hayabusa ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Rudolf von Ribbentrop and his commander Max Wunsche. Normandy, June 14, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2018)

Beginning in late 1943, high-speed diving trials were undertaken at Farnborough to investigate the handling characteristics of aircraft travelling at speeds near the sound barrier (i.e., the onset of compressibility effects). Because it had the highest limiting Mach number of any aircraft at that time, a Spitfire XI was chosen to take part in these trials. Due to the high altitudes necessary for these dives, a fully feathering Rotol propeller was fitted to prevent overspeeding. It was during these trials that _EN409_, flown by Squadron Leader J. R. Tobin, reached 606 mph (975 km/h) (Mach 0.891) in a 45° dive.

In April 1944, the same aircraft suffered engine failure in another dive while being flown by Squadron Leader Anthony F. Martindale, Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve (RAFVR), when the propeller and reduction gear broke off. The dive put the aircraft to Mach 0.92, the fastest ever recorded in a piston-engined aircraft, but when the propeller came off the Spitfire, now tail-heavy, zoom-climbed back to altitude. Martindale blacked out under the 11 g loading, but when he resumed consciousness he found the aircraft at about 40,000 feet with its (originally straight) wings now slightly swept back.[125] Martindale successfully glided the Spitfire 20 mi (32 km) back to the airfield and landed safely.[126] Martindale was awarded the Air Force Cross for his exploits.[

not bad for a fragile, one trick pony !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 3, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> There is no other airplane I would want to fly through that explosion with.



Except perhaps an A-10!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 4, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2018)

'Triple Nickel' men

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2018)

A downed Yak-1 "Red 37"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2018)

.... what is the significance of identifying AC as 'red' or 'white' ###s ... are the red numbers associated with 'Guards' units?


----------



## v2 (Jun 4, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... what is the significance of identifying AC as 'red' or 'white' ###s ... are the red numbers associated with 'Guards' units?



Nope. The red colour of numbers isn't the determinant of belonging to a guard unit. This was indicated with the Guard emblem on fuselage usually and yellow or white stripes on the tail mostly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2018)

Magazine loading is a cool shot, not something you would see normally.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 4, 2018)

Too bad half have the bullet on the wrong end.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 4, 2018)

I say, old chap! Do you know your aerial's gone a bit wonky? Brewer's droop, eh?


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)

An abandoned and damaged I-15 bis inspected by Germans.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2018)

covering a surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 5, 2018)

P-47 Thunderbolt piloted by Captain Raymond M. Walsh of the 406th Fighter Group is silhouetted against the exploding ammunition truck he just strafed, France, 23 June 1944. The image was taken by his wingman’s gun camera in the following P-47. I have seen differing dates for this incident, one from early 1945. So if anyone knows different feel free to correct me


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 5, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... what is the significance of identifying AC as 'red' or 'white' ###s ... are the red numbers associated with 'Guards' units?


The Russian Red Banner units were made up of very experienced + ace pilots. They were part off their own specialist unit and painted a red circle around the aircraft nose cowling. But this wasnt until later in the war, aroun mid 43 onwards.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2018)

Did #11613 survive that?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 5, 2018)

The Hawker Hotspur, a 2/seat turret fighter submitted to the Air Ministry's Specification F.9/35 but lost the bid to the Boulton Paul Defiant.






(Edit: posted wrong photo, corrected the issue)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 5, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The Hawker Hotspur, a 2/seat turret fighter submitted to the Air Ministry's Specification F.9/35 but lost the bid to the Boulton Paul Defiant.
> 
> View attachment 496509



'Fraid that's a Blackburn Roc and it served in the FAA. It was not a competitor to the Defiant. The Hawker Hotspur was a modified Hawker Henley. The Roc was a (major) adaptation of the Blackburn Skua fighter/dive-bomber.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 5, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> 'Fraid that's a Blackburn Roc and it served in the FAA. It was not a competitor to the Defiant. The Hawker Hotspur was a modified Hawker Henley. The Roc was a (major) adaptation of the Blackburn Skua fighter/dive-bomber.


Seem to be having some issues with the forum today: went to post the Hotspur and ended up with the Roc, as they are next to each other in the album...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> P-47 Thunderbolt piloted by Captain Raymond M. Walsh of the 406th Fighter Group is silhouetted against the exploding ammunition truck he just strafed, France, 23 June 1944. The image was taken by his wingman’s gun camera in the following P-47. I have seen differing dates for this incident, one from early 1945. So if anyone knows different feel free to correct me
> View attachment 496404



Along similar lines:







Fire-damaged De Havilland Mosquito NF Mark XVII, 'O', of No. 85 Squadron RAF, back at its base at West Malling, Kent, following the destruction of an enemy bomber on the night of 24/25 March 1944. Flying Officer E R Hedgecoe (pilot), and Flight Lieutenant N L Bamford (radar operator), flying 'O for Orange' intercepted the Junkers Ju 188 off Hastings, closing to 100 yards to deliver a burst of cannon fire upon which the enemy aircraft suddenly exploded, enveloping the Mosquito in burning oil and debris. The fabric covering of the aircraft caught fire and it was enveloped in flames. Hedgecoe ordered Bamford to bale out, but had second thoughts when the fire went out and he found the Mosquito to be stable in flight, despite the loss of rudder control due to the fabric being burned off. After wiping a clear patch in the soot-blackened cockpit canopy, Hedgecoe flew back to a safe landing at West Malling. Hedgecoe and Bamford were an experienced night-fighting crew, Hedgecoe having shot down eight enemy aircraft and Bamford taking part in the destruction of ten, before both were killed in a flying accident on 1 January 1945.

From the Wikipedia article on Operation Steinbock (the Baby Blitz)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)

Ojciec Szarika?


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Ojciec Szarika?


syn....


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

never forget…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)

v2 said:


> syn....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2018)

Great Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 6, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 496646


The next time someone floats the idea that Germany could have invaded the UK in 1940 I hope I can find this photo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2018)

Snagged this from Shorpy.com, caption reads:
"*August 6, 1945. "Troops of the 20th Armored Division and units of the 9th Army whoop it up between raindrops as the S.S. John Ericsson nears Pier 84, Hudson River.*"
Welcome home boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 496725



I believe he got shot in the buttocks


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 7, 2018)

A Blighty wound for sure...except he's been captured. Bummer!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 7, 2018)

And, yes, that was deliberate. Sorry!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2018)

The Germans whot shot the poor bloke in the buttocks???????????????


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 7, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 496700


_Please_ don't fire.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 7, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Snagged this from Shorpy.com, caption reads:
> "*August 6, 1945. "Troops of the 20th Armored Division and units of the 9th Army whoop it up between raindrops as the S.S. John Ericsson nears Pier 84, Hudson River.*"
> Welcome home boys.
> View attachment 496767



When my uncle came back from overseas he told the story of the ship listing as the soldiers all ran to the dock side of the ship.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Italians on Eastern Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 8, 2018)

British A4 Light Tank Mark IIa (1930). That turret looks a little _too_ cozy for my tastes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2018)

It started life as a Crusader, but shrank in the rain !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 11, 2018)

Any thoughts on how the turret got displaced?


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2018)

…

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Any thoughts on how the turret got displaced?



There is a kind of a dent on the left rear part of the turret. Also some of cracking of the armour there can be noticed . So either it was a big shell or a large piece of rubble IMHO it was a shell.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 11, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Any thoughts on how the turret got displaced?



After looking quite long at the photo, I see no evidence of burn or blast on either the turret or the hull (from what is visible), the engine deck might be scorched or the photo is just dark back there, can't tell. Possible it is in the first stages of salvage? Turrets usually popped off and got a little further away when suffering catastrophic detonation of ammo etc.,than this one is, but that's not gospel.

I'd wager a large caliber (or several medium caliber <=76mm) hit(s) in the rear or perhaps the right side through the track area.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 11, 2018)

Wurger said:


> There is a kind of a dent on the left rear part of the turret. Also some of armour cracking can be seen too. So either it was a big shell or a large piece of rubble IMHO it was a shell.
> 
> View attachment 497237



As good of a reason as any. I believe the armor is 80-90mm thick on the turret sides so even if it didn't penetrate it's plausible that it was knocked off the way you say.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes I thought the same. The shell didn't penetrate the turret but the impact was so huge it was enough to displace that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 11, 2018)

*Hans... better get OKW on the horn, they are NOT gonna' believe this...


*






With apologies to MM for stealing his photos...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 11, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> As good of a reason as any. I believe the armor is 80-90mm thick on the turret sides so even if it didn't penetrate it's plausible that it was knocked off the way you say.



Yes I was thinking dud shell as there appears to be no other damage from an explosion. Turret knocked rubble from the building to the rear deck.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 11, 2018)

Found another image of same tank. The picture is captioned _King Tiger destroyed on 10 august 1944 at Le Plessis Grimoult Normandy_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 11, 2018)

fastmongrel said:


> Found another image of same tank. The picture is captioned _King Tiger destroyed on 10 august 1944 at Le Plessis Grimoult Normandy_
> 
> View attachment 497253



Well, now I'm not so sure, I noticed in the first photo this tank appears to have the early (wrongly named Porsche) turret which has/had a significant angle right there below the commanders hatch. The CO's hatch was on a bit of a tube shaped section of the turret which I think is evident in the second (fastmongrels) photo.

Hmm...

**EDIT**
After further review, I think in the first photo, the side of the turret is all white and the shape blends and gets lost, I don't think that's a dent, I think that's the curvature of the turret and aforementioned commanders hatch shape. That shape is evident right behind the G.I.s uh... behind. If you look to the right of his derriere you'll see the shape of the turret curving to accommodate the commander hatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 11, 2018)

KNOCKING OUT A KING TIGER - The Tiger Collection

"The story is that a platoon from A Company, Duke of Cornwall’s Light Infantry, commanded by Major Harry Parker wandered into the place and came across two Tiger tanks, one being resupplied with ammunition from a lorry parked alongside along with another tracked vehicle present.





A rear view of the knocked out tank with a British soldier alongside looking suitably amazed.

Being armed with nothing more deadly than a two inch mortar, the crew, Lance Corporal Caswell and Private Taylor, lobbed a round into the back of the lorry, and the resulting explosions dislodged the turret of the German tank and set off an internal explosion. At which point the other Tiger appears to have cleared off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2018)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 11, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Well, now I'm not so sure, I noticed in the first photo this tank appears to have the early (wrongly named Porsche) turret which has/had a significant angle right there below the commanders hatch. The CO's hatch was on a bit of a tube shaped section of the turret which I think is evident in the second (fastmongrels) photo.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...



The turret is also covered in Zimmerit anti magnetic paste which probably distorts our view. German armour at this late stage of the war had become somewhat brittle particulary at welded joints, I cant see the armour plate bending without at least a weld cracking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the caption reads "Release from Germany"
> View attachment 495374


Depressing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 11, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Any thoughts on how the turret got displaced?


Hans had a little too much cabbage again!
Internal explosion lifted the turret and blew off the forward hatch deck, so Milosh's story wins.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Any thoughts on how the turret got displaced?


Look at the side of the turret, below and a little behind the commander's cupola, she was hit by a fairly substantial round from the looks of the distortion.

The detonation would have certainly blown the turret up off it's ring and the front plating up from the hull.


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2018)

tank hunters

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2018)

Ummm... meine liebe Gretchen .. ummm

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Look at the side of the turret, below and a little behind the commander's cupola, she was hit by a fairly substantial round from the looks of the distortion.
> 
> The detonation would have certainly blown the turret up off it's ring and the front plating up from the hull.



The indent is an illusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Look at the side of the turret, below and a little behind the commander's cupola, she was hit by a fairly substantial round from the looks of the distortion.
> 
> The detonation would have certainly blown the turret up off it's ring and the front plating up from the hull.



Not to be argumentative but earlier in the thread we discounted that because the turret is the early design, check also Milosh post #11679 - a mortar round hit a lorry full of ammo and blew the turret off, no physical contact, just explosive force.

Also check out post #11677 - Fastmongrel posted another pic of it showing the curvature of the turret and commanders hatch extension.

So maybe it was the cabbage after all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 12, 2018)

Pontoon for a bridge v2?


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 12, 2018)

Joy through work........
See how happy they are


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 12, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 497423



Man, the fourth guy back from the front looks like he just ruptured a disc in his back.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2018)

Sorry about that, guys.

On the ipad, it honestly appeared to be a Panther and after a long day that I had, my brain simply wasn't co-operating.

So for redemption, here's some info on that King Tiger:
On 7 August '44, the Tiger's crew was in the process of resupply during a lull in fighting in the town of Le Plessis-Grimoult. A platoon from A Company, Duke of Cornwall’s Light Infantry, commanded by Major Parker, discovered it and another King Tiger. The tanks were accompanied by an ammunition lorry and another light tracked vehicle.
The platoon's heaviest weapon was a 2" Mortar, so it's team, Lance Corporal Caswell and Private Taylor, brought it to bear on the grouped Panzers and managed to lob a round into the back of the ammunition schlepper, setting off a massive chain reaction, which in turn disloged the pictured Tiger's turret and plating (as well as killing and wounding many of the Germans). The other King Tiger managed to move off unscathed.

This was certainly a commendable action by the British team and aparently, was the first King Tiger encountered by the British in Europe, as they recovered the tank's cannon and shipped it back to Britain for evaluation. And a side note: that's an early model with the Porsche turret and was attached to Schwere Panzerabteilung 503.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> So for redemption, here's some info on that King Tiger:
> On 7 August '44, the Tiger's crew was in the process of resupply during a lull in fighting in the town of Le Plessis-Grimoult. A platoon from A Company, Duke of Cornwall’s Light Infantry, commanded by Major Parker, discovered it and another King Tiger. The tanks were accompanied by an ammunition lorry and another light tracked vehicle.
> The platoon's heaviest weapon was a 2" Mortar, so it's team, Lance Corporal Caswell and Private Taylor, brought it to bear on the grouped Panzers and managed to lob a round into the back of the ammunition schlepper, setting off a massive chain reaction, which in turn disloged the pictured Tiger's turret and plating (as well as killing and wounding many of the Germans). The other King Tiger managed to move off unscathed.



See Post #11679

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 12, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Man, the fourth guy back from the front looks like he just ruptured a disc in his back.


Or he may have just crapped his pants.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 12, 2018)

at6 said:


> Or he may have just crapped his pants.



OK, you win, I went back and looked at the picture and now that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry about that, guys.
> 
> On the ipad, it honestly appeared to be a Panther and after a long day that I had, my brain simply wasn't co-operating.
> 
> ...


Looks like tough duty.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2018)

Hanna Reitsch and a Fiesler Fi103 (manned V-1), circa 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Hanna Reitsch and a Fiesler Fi103 (manned V-1), circa 1944.
> 
> View attachment 497467


What a woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey this is posted in the wrong thread! This belongs in Girls and Airplanes II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Hey this is posted in the wrong thread! This belongs in Girls and Airplanes II


Head over to that thread, I just posted a good one of Hanna for ya' guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2018)

I believe that is a movie still. That woman is way prettier then Hans and the canopy is wrong and didn't open that way. Sorry to be a kill joy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm with Vick.
I believe it's Barbara Rutter from Operation Crossbow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, the SS Officer in Raybans settles that!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2018)

Demonstration of the downed Messerschmitt fighter Bf.109E-3 from the 7th squadron of the 3rd Luftwaffe fighter squadron (7./JG 3) in London in front of Guildhall to attract donations to the Spitfire fund. The fighter under the control of corporal Hubert Rungen was shot down by the Spitfire of the 192nd Squadron of the Royal Air Force (No. 192 Squadron RAF) and made an emergency landing on October 13, 1940 in the Hastingleigh area of Kent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2018)

Two German members of the Organisation Todt are sitting on top of a Spitfire that is sinking into the sand on the coast in Calais, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 13, 2018)

Loading up a Land Mattress 30 barrel multiple rocket launcher. Developed by the Canadian Army from the Sea Mattress system used on D Day from Landing Craft (the rocket motor was the same as used on Z Battery AA rocket and the RAF 3inch ground attack rocket) the rockets were fitted with a 5 inch 60 pound warhead and could be launched 4 a seond to a range of 8,000 yards. The rockets were fin stabilized but the launch tubes had spiral guide rails to give the rockets spin and improve accuracy. The launchers were built by the AC Cars company famous post war for its Ace and Cobra sports cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2018)

Czech volunteers in GB relaxing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 14, 2018)

> The caption said it was on Espiritu Santo island. Thus it was staging to or from the Solomons.



Espiritu Santo is one of the islands of the New Hebrides, today Vanuatu and 25 Sqn RNZAF was based there with its Dauntlesses from January 1944, In March that year the unit moved to Bouganville, PNG.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 497665
> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945



Kangaroo?


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2018)

A Brewster F2A set up at Langley's wind tunnel, 1938

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2018)

cool shots..!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2018)

"... Kangaroo?"
Not specified, but quite possible.
Kangaroo (armoured personnel carrier) - Wikipedia


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 15, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 497665
> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945



_Could_ be a Sherman based Kangaroo, the hull (I think) looks like an M4 but the tread design seems wrong, Shermies usually have the \__/ shape.


Also on the StuG v. T-34, who rammed who do you suppose?


----------



## yulzari (Jun 15, 2018)

fastmongrel said:


> Loading up a Land Mattress 30 barrel multiple rocket launcher. Developed by the Canadian Army from the Sea Mattress system used on D Day from Landing Craft (the rocket motor was the same as used on Z Battery AA rocket and the RAF 3inch ground attack rocket) the rockets were fitted with a 5 inch 60 pound warhead and could be launched 4 a seond to a range of 8,000 yards. The rockets were fin stabilized but the launch tubes had spiral guide rails to give the rockets spin and improve accuracy. The launchers were built by the AC Cars company famous post war for its Ace and Cobra sports cars.
> 
> View attachment 497562


and here are some A.C. Cobra chassis tubes in waiting. Just as the early Cooper racing cars used Morrison shelter steel. While Ferrari were getting MAP machinery post war the British relied on suitable scrap steel.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 15, 2018)

v2 said:


> Two German members of the Organisation Todt are sitting on top of a Spitfire that is sinking into the sand on the coast in Calais, France.
> 
> View attachment 497515



That Spit is now airworthy again. 

Spitfire Mark 1 faithfully restored after sells for world record £3.1m | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 15, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> _Could_ be a Sherman based Kangaroo, the hull (I think) looks like an M4 but the tread design seems wrong, Shermies usually have the \__/ shape.



Could be a Canadian Ram conversion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2018)

Wind tunnel testing for the P-51B airframe at Langley

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> 
> View attachment 497880


Vee haff to hammer zee bread. Iss zo werry hardt. Oh why did we get Han's Frau to do the cooking?


----------



## v2 (Jun 16, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2018)

A soviet ANBO-41.






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A captured soviet ANBO-41.
> 
> View attachment 497882


I recall reading that the Luftwaffe received one ANBO 41 from the Soviets (after the Soviets seized all the Lithuanian Air Force assets) and the German pilots appreciated it's performance.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2018)

Vought V-173 "Zimmer’s Skimmer" at Langley, December 1941.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I recall reading that the Luftwaffe received one ANBO 41 from the Soviets (after the Soviets seized all the Lithuanian Air Force assets) and the German pilots appreciated it's performance.



That's possible. So that could be the moment of giving over to Germans. The plane seems to be one of these captured by Russians after "liberating" of the Lithuania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> That's possible. So that could be the moment of giving over to Germans. The plane seems to be one of these captured by Russians after "liberating" of the Lithuania.


Hard to say if the Germans were there just to inspect the type or if it's actually the ANBO given to the Germans. If it is the one given to them, then this is a rare photo as there wasn't much documentation of it's short service as a liason craft.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2018)

Interesting is that there are branches on the ground. A little bit to small for camouflage but the bigger could have been removed. So it could be an abandoned kite though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Kangaroo?



ID solved, Bundesarchive Photos 1933 - 1945..+ all fields of WWII - Page 757 - Histomil.com

Notice other photos in the link


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

photo of a blimp tethered inside a hangar with a crew member practicing in a resue harness. Reverse has a large rubber stamp from the USN Air Station, Santa Ana, California. The photo is dated 1-9-44

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)

Bf109 G-6 pilot of JG 27 Emil Clade, photographed from a Heinkel 111 in January 1944 on Crete ...





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2018)

#11755 - is that an attachment for the rifle to fire grenades?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2018)

I believe it is

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 18, 2018)

A Hurricane is wheeled out of its shipping container at Takoradi West Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
Kursk, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Normandy 1944. 19th June.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2018)

great Pics...!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

Some awesome pics guys


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2018)

the pic source: the net..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2018)

Great posts!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 19, 2018)

Newly minted, an Awesome "*A*" and a Beautiful "*B*"...





Snagged from the 'net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2018)

If you “snag a photo from the net”, source where you got it from.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

A German twin propelled Messerschmitt BF 110 bomber, nicknamed "Fliegender Haifisch" (Flying Shark), over the English Channel, in August of 1940. # AP Photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2018)

The HMS Victorious at sea ...






the pic source: the net..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2018)

great pics.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 20, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> View attachment 498435



I'm not sure what is going on in this photo but I don't think I'd be comfortable with ANYTHING a guy with an SS tunic would be doing to me...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 20, 2018)

June 1942. East Hartford, Connecticut. United Aircraft plant. "Single-row crankshaft assemblies for Pratt & Whitney airplane engines. The large Eastern plant at which the work is done is producing a steady flow of power installations for the fighting craft of our Army and Navy air forces." 4x5 inch nitrate negative by Andreas Feininger for the Office of War Information.






From Shorpy.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2018)

HMS Hood.. pre-war shot...





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2018)

by war's end .....
Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 20, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2018)

HMS Hood...






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2018)

... a beautiful, flawed, vessel

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 21, 2018)

Army Motors Magazine started in May 1940 as a comic book style magazine. They give you a look into the problems the army was running into as it was growing, and one of those problems was draftees ruining everything apparently. The main push of just about every issue is, follow the maintenance schedule and not be creative in trying figure out better or easier ways to do the maintenance. Some other problems would be not driving properly or even warming vehicles up right. General carelessness seemed to be enemy number 1.

*T*he general tone of these magazines was humorous, and they have several set ‘Departments’ like Connie Rodd Bulletin board, and the Rumors Department, with an Outhouse as a logo. There were lots of illustrations and comics, and they went color in late 43.






*This second one is a little disturbing but...*






Source: Radionerds.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2018)

HMS Rodney .. 1942/1943
















the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 21, 2018)

San Diego harbour 1934
[Photo] Holland with submarines Cachalot, Dolphin, Barracuda, Bass, Bonita, Nautilus, and Narwhal, 24 Dec 1934

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2018)

German tanks Pz.Kpfw. IV move to the Soviet-German border. The photo was taken by a military priest of the 297th Wehrmacht Infantry Division, June 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2018)

Damaged and captured soviet BT-7 tank, 1941.






the pic source: the ent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 22, 2018)

File:Matilda Frog being demonstrated at Morotai in June 1945.JPG - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 22, 2018)

Wreckage of American and German Tanks off D-Days Utah Beach Normandy June 1945 | World War Photos

Just noticed what might be a P-47 fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 22, 2018)

Landing Barge kitchen LCVs and LCM(3)’s – Invasion of Normandy





Landing Barge kitchen LCVs and LCM(3)'s - Invasion of Normandy | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 22, 2018)

[Photo] United States submarine Swordfish on the ways at Mare Island Naval Shipyard on the day of her launching, 1 Apr 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 22, 2018)

v2 said:


> View attachment 498649
> ...


That second shot looks pretty suspect. Looks like a propaganda montage.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2018)

A captured I-16 'Red 9", 1941.






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2018)

Landing Barge Kitchen...I love it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 23, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Landing Barge Kitchen...I love it!



The LCV looks like it has taken small arm fire.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Army Motors Magazine started in May 1940 as a comic book style magazine. They give you a look into the problems the army was running into as it was growing, and one of those problems was draftees ruining everything apparently. The main push of just about every issue is, follow the maintenance schedule and not be creative in trying figure out better or easier ways to do the maintenance. Some other problems would be not driving properly or even warming vehicles up right. General carelessness seemed to be enemy number 1.
> 
> *T*he general tone of these magazines was humorous, and they have several set ‘Departments’ like Connie Rodd Bulletin board, and the Rumors Department, with an Outhouse as a logo. There were lots of illustrations and comics, and they went color in late 43.
> 
> ...



Will Eisner, one of my favorite comic book artist. Have tons of his work. The Spirit, gotta love that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

Jimmy Doolittle

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 23, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> That second shot looks pretty suspect. Looks like a propaganda montage.



If I was as close to taking off aircraft as it appears they are in that photo, I'd be running too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2018)

Milosh said:


> The LCV looks like it has taken small arm fire.



Maybe it was the food...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Fly this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)

USS New Mexico





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rudolph1951 (Jun 24, 2018)

Rudolph

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)

USS Mississippi

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2018)

February 18, 1943. XB-29 experiences an engine fire resulting in crash into Frye Meat Packing Plant, in Seattle
[photos Wiki - Google]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 25, 2018)

Mike - Had to give you bacon for that one on account of the third picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)

T-34 ,1941





the pic source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*Builders plans for IJN Battleship YAMATO *




Search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*Yamato and Musashi *




Yamato (left) and Musashi (right) moored in Truk Lagoon sometime during 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

USS Indianapolis

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2018)

Google search, Saipan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)

A crashed Fiat CR.42,Libya 1940






the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Enterprise turns into the wind to recover planes while steaming in the Pacific, circa June 1941. Note her natural wooden flight deck stain and the Measure 1 camouflage paint scheme. The following month the ships company will stain her flight deck blue in an experimental camouflage plan that will give her a unique deck stripe pattern.




*Commanding Officers* *Date Assumed Command*
Capt. Newton H. White Jr. 12 May 1938
Capt. Charles A. Pownall 21 December 1938
Capt. Archibald H. Douglas 29 May 1940
Capt. Charles A. Pownall 29 May 1940
Capt. George D. Murray 21 March 1941
Capt. Arthur C. Davis 30 June 1942
Capt. Osborne B. Hardison 21 October 1942
Capt. Carlos W. Wieber 7 April 1943
Capt. Samuel P. Ginder 16 April 1943
Capt. Matthias B. Gardner 7 November 1943
Capt. Thomas J. Hamilton 10 July 1944
Capt. Cato D. Glover Jr. 29 July 1944
Capt. Grover B. H. Hall 14 December 1944
Capt. William L. Rees 25 September 1945
Capt. Francis E. Bardwell 20 February 1946
Cmdr. Conrad W. Craven 10 June 1946
Cmdr. Lewis F. Davis 31 January 1947

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)

USS Mustin DD-413






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 25, 2018)

Armoured Recovery M3 Lee showing dummy main gun





https://i.redd.it/a622fkxknoxy.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

A plane captures this overhead view of the ship moored at Ford Island, 12 July 1942. Note the Wildcat on the barge alongside aft, the antitorpedo nets, and the camouflaged buildings on the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

An F6F-3 of VF-2, Ens. Byron M. Johnson, crashes into the ship’s port 20 millimeter gun gallery while landing and the Hellcat’s belly fuel tank erupts into flames, 10 November 1943. Lt. Walter L. Chewning Jr., USNR, the catapult officer, scrambles onto the burning Hellcat to pull Johnson from the fire




Flight deck crewmen extinguish the plane’s blaze, 10 November 1943. Johnson escapes without serious injuries, but sailors push the damaged Hellcat over the side and the ship continues toward the Gilberts.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Japanese battleship Musashi is hit, during attacks by Task Force 38 aircraft in the Sibuyan Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

NH 62582 Ten-Go Operation, April 1945 Japanese battleship Yamato blows up, following massive attacks by U.S. Navy carrier planes north of Okinawa, 7 April 1945. An escorting destroyer is at left. Photographed from a USS Yorktown (CV-10) plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Japanese battleship Yamato maneuvers while under heavy air attack by Task Force 58 planes in the Inland Sea, 19 March 1945. She was not seriously damaged in these attacks. Photographed from a USS Hornet (CV-12) plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

kinawa, Ryukyus Islands, April 1945
Caption: Japanese cruiser YAHAGI under air attack during the YAMATO sortie, 7 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Gunfire, Bomb and Kamikaze Damage Including Losses in Action 17 October, 1941 to 15 August, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*U.S.S. JOHNSTON *




*Loss in Action 
25 October 1944

Class FLETCHER (DD445) Length (O.A.) 376 Ft. 6 In.
Commissioned October 1943 Beam (Extreme) 39 Ft. 7 In.
Displacement Draft (Estimated Mean Before Damage) 12 Ft. 6 In.
(Standard) 2050 Tons 
(Before Damage) 2550 Tons 
References:

(a) Senior Surviving Officer, U.S.S. JOHNSTON ltr. DD557/A16-3, Serial 04 of 14 November 1944 (Action Report)
(b) Senior Surviving Officer, U.S.S. JOHNSTON ltr. A16-3/L11-1, Serial 01 of 10 November 1944 (Loss of Ship Report)
(c) Senior Surviving Officer, U.S.S. JOHNSTON ltr. A16-3, Serial 03 of 13 November 1944 (Damage Report)
(d) ComCarDiv 25 Special Action Report of 29 October 1944, Serial 00100
(e) United States Strategic Bombing Survey Interrogation #47 (Ex-V.Adm. Kurita, IJN) 17 October 1945
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*U.S.S. ALBERT W. GRANT (DD649)*

*Gunfire Damage Surigao Strait 25 October 1944*

Class FLETCHER (DD445) Length (O.A.) 376 Ft. 6 In.
Commissioned December 1943 Beam (Extreme) 39 Ft. 7 In.
Displacement Draft (Mean, Before Damage) 13" Ft. 8 In.
(Standard) 2050 Tons 
(Before Damage) 2925 Tons 
References:
(a) C.O. ALBERT W. GRANT ltr. DD649/A16-3, Serial 0106 of 11 November 1944 (Action Report)
(b) C.O. ALBERT W. GRANT ltr. DD649/A16-3, Serial 0107 of 14 November 1944 (War Damage Report)
(c) OINC Repair Unit 39 ltr. RU39/L11-1, Serial 265 of 20 November 1944 (Report of Repairs at Naval Base, Navy 3205)
(d) COMDT NYMI ltr. DD649/L11-1, Serial 360-718388 of 13 March 1945 (Report of Damage and Repairs at Navy Yard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*U.S.S. AARON WARD




Loss in Action
Off Guadalcanal
7 April 1943*
Class BRISTOL (DD483) Length (O.A.) 348 Ft. 3 In.
Commissioned March 1942 Beam (Extreme) 36 Ft. 0 In.
Displacement Draft (Estimated Mean Before Damage) 13 Ft. 0 In.
(Standard) 1630 Tons 
(Before Damage) 2380 Tons 
References:
(a) C.O. AARON WARD ltr. DD483/A16-3, Serial 0025 of 16 April 1943 (Action Report with endorsements)
(b) C.O. ORTOLAN ltr. ASR5/A4-3/A9 of 11 April 1943 (Action Report.
(c) VIREO (ATO144) War Diary for 7 April 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

*U.S.S. SHUBRICK 
Off Palermo
4 August 1943*




Class BRISTOL (DD453) Length (O.A.) 348 Ft. 3 In.
Commissioned February 1943 Beam (Extreme) 36 Ft. 1 In.
Displacement Draft (Mean, Before Damage) 13 Ft. 6 In.
(Standard) 1630 Tons 
(Before Damage) 2540 Tons 
References:
(a) C.O. SHUBRICK ltr. DD639/L11-1, Serial 031 of 15 September 1943 (War Damage Report)
(b) Director Naval Construction (W) British Admiralty Delegation ltr. No. S.R. 796/44 of 11 February 1944 (Temporary Repairs at Malta)
(c) COMDT NY NYK Damage Report of 18 October 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Thu, May 13, 1943




Ships of task force 18 shelling Japanese Facilities on Kolombangara and New Georgia as seen from USS NICHOLAS (DD-449). Note her #35" /38 mount and wake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

USS Alabama (BB-60) Ship's forward 16/45 guns train to starboard during a North Atlantic battle practice. Photographed during her shakedown period, circa December 1942 - January 1943. Note: Ice and snow on turrets and decks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 25, 2018)

Great set of posts johnbr.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

Transiting the Panama Canal, bound for the Pacific combat zone, circa 11 July 1943. Note Grumman TBF-1 and Douglas SBD-5 aircraft on deck. SBDs carry markings of VB-4. Also note camouflage screens alongside canal lock.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2018)

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2018)

the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 26, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 499350



Well boys, it's been a nice restful month relaxing after spending a couple of years kicking Nazi ass, now I'm off to the Pacific to give the other half of the Axis a kick in the nads.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 26, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Transiting the Panama Canal, bound for the Pacific combat zone, circa 11 July 1943. Note Grumman TBF-1 and Douglas SBD-5 aircraft on deck. SBDs carry markings of VB-4. Also note camouflage screens alongside canal lock.
> View attachment 499441



Can't make out any hull number, U.S.S. Essex (CV-9) perhaps?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 26, 2018)

Rivetting an M3





M3 Lee - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)

Crashed I-153 , 1941..






Bundesarchive photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)

A captured and damaged MiG-3. It seems that that's the same plane seen in the pic in my post #11852









the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

Edited for unauthentic image


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2018)

A pretty cloudscape spoiled by some crappy photoshopping of the same Lancaster image over the top.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2018)

Perhaps someone will start a new thread called "_Seein' Ain't Believin_'" dedicated exclusively to PhotoShop Creations ... it's got _you_ written all over it Smokey


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm just trying to figure out what 4 vertically-stacked Lancs in landing configuration (wheels and flaps down) are trying to accomplish?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 27, 2018)

ATS Auxiliary Territorial Service spotters scan the skies for any sign of hostile aircraft





Amazing vintage photos provide a vivid snapshot of working life for brave British women during World War Two | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 27, 2018)

Caption - "Twenty-millimeter machine guns for planes. The muzzle break of a machine gun for the Air Corps must be right. An inspector in a big auto plant now converted to war work examines each piece as it travels down the production line. Oldsmobile, Lansing, Michigan"

Photo from U.S. Library of Congress.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 27, 2018)

Caption - "Tank manufacture (Chrysler). A large portion of the 10,000 skilled workers turning out twenty-eight ton M-3 tanks at the huge Chrysler tank arsenal in Detroit have spent years in the employ of the Chrysler company. They have learned the precision methods needed for automobile production, and their past experience is invaluable for work on the tanks which will make our new Army the equal of any in the world in mechanized power. This worker is turning and facing a cupola ring."

Photo from U.S. Library of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> A pretty cloudscape spoiled by some crappy photoshopping of the same Lancaster image over the top.


Yeah sorry i didnt notice at the time. Photoshop has ruined everything.....


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice shot of a Mustang Mk 1. I assume this is after they deployed to France following the Normandy invasion.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 27, 2018)

Home built P-38. Some people are true craftsmen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2018)

A Nakajima J9N1 "Kikka" being readied for flight at Kisarazu Naval Airfield, August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2018)

A abandoned Mig-3, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2018)

Soviet railway armored car BA-6-ZhD

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)

The front section of the USS Shaw explodes after an air raid on the Hawaiian port of Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)

Oil burns on the surface of the ocean at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, following the air raid on Dec. 7, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)

The USS Arizona sinks following the surprise attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)

*Warrant Officer Takeo Tanimizu, 203 Air Group, June 1945. His A6M5 Model 52 Zero fighter is famous for the colorful victory markings. It shows 5 definite kills, one probable or damaged, and 1 definite B-29 with another damaged.



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)

The lined up Potez XVs of the Polish AF. A prewar shot...





the pic source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 28, 2018)

johnbr said:


> The front section of the USS Shaw explodes after an air raid on the Hawaiian port of Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941.
> View attachment 499705



The USS Shaw was a destroyer. This photo is of USS Arizona.

The last photo is of the USS Shaw exploding.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 28, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 28, 2018)

Matthäus Hetzenauer was an Austrian sniper in the 3rd Mountain Division on the Eastern Front of the World War II, who was credited with 345 kills. His longest confirmed kill was reported at 1,100 meters (3,600 ft). Hetzenauer was also a recipient of the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross. The Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross was awarded to recognise extreme battlefield bravery or successful military leadership.
He utilised both a Karabiner 98k sniper variant with 6x telescopic sight and a Gewehr 43 with ZF4 4x telescopic sight. He saw action against Soviet forces in the Carpathians, Hungary and Slovakia. On 6 November 1944 he suffered head trauma from artillery fire, and was awarded the Verwundeten-Abzeichen three days later. Gefreiter Hetzenauer received the Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross on 17 April 1945. Generalleutnant and Divisions commander Paul Klatt had recommended Hetzenauer because of his numerous sniper kills, which totalled two enemy companies, without fear for his own safety under artillery fire and enemy attacks.




Hetzenauer was captured by Soviet troops the following month, and served 5 years in routinely appalling conditions in a Soviet prison camp. He died on 3 October 2004 after several years of deteriorating health.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 28, 2018)

Caption - "P-51 ("Mustang") fighter plane in construction, North American Aviation, Inc., Los Angeles, California."

Photo Source: U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 28, 2018)

"Employees at North American Aviation, Incorporated, assembling the cowling on Allison motors for the P-51 fighter planes, Inglewood, California."

Photo Source: U.S. Library of Congress




Caption -

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)

the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 28, 2018)

The Prinz Eugen just after being pulled free from Leipzig after ramming it. Note the 40mm Bofor on B Turret of the Prinz Eugen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 28, 2018)

Consolidated B32




By Unknown - http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/photos/media_search.asp?q=b-32&btnG.x=0&btnG.y=0 direct Link to the picture:http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/060713-F-1234S-012.jpg, Public Domain, File:B-32 Dominator in flight.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)

the pic source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 29, 2018)

Source: US airforce galleries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 29, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 29, 2018)

OK, a RR cannon (Model??) but self destruct or enemy destruct?


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)

View in the forward torpedo room, showing 21-inch torpedo tubes and three crew members. Taken at Sasebo, Japan, 28 January 1946. This submarine torpedoed and sank USS Indianapolis (CA-35) on 30 July 1945. U.S. Marine Corps Photograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)

Japanese aircraft carrier, 1942) At Sasebo, Japan, 26 September 1945. Two HA-201 class small submarines are alongside. U.S. Marine Corps Photograph. View of the ship's island, taken at Sasebo, Japan, circa Fall 1945, following the end of World War II. Note her radar antennas and outward-raked smokestack. U.S. Marine Corps Photograph. View looking aft from her island, showing the flight deck and after aircraft elevator. Photographed at Sasebo, Japan, 26 September 1945. Two HA-201 class submarines are beached in the right background. U.S. Marine Corps Photograph. View looking forward from her island, showing the flight deck and forward aircraft elevator. Photographed at Sasebo, Japan, 26 September 1945. Note that flight deck planking is laid fore-and-aft. Several U.S. Navy LSTs are in the distance.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)

YAMASHIO MARU (Japanese Aircraft Carrier, 1944) scuttled in Tokyo Bay in September 1945
Caption: YAMASHIO MARU (Japanese Aircraft Carrier, 1944) scuttled in Tokyo Bay in September 1945. Note boats from USS SKAGIT (AKA-105) in foreground.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)

: Sunk at Kure, Japan, 8 October 1945.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)

Battle off Cape Engano, 25 October 1944
Description: Crewmembers salute as the Japanese Naval Ensign is lowered on the sinking carrier Zuikaku, during the afternoon of 25 October. View looks aft from the rear of the carrier's island, with radio antenna masts folded horizontal on her starboard side. Note her sharp list to port. A 25mm single anti-aircraft machine gun is mounted on the flight deck, at the lower right. Courtesy of Mr. Kazutoshi Hando, 1970. U.S. Naval History and Heritage Command Photograph.
Catalog #: NH 73069

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Interior of the ship's hangar, 13 October 1945, showing temporary deck built to provide extra berthing space. Hosho was then at Kure, Japan, undergoing conversion to a repatriation transport. Official U.S. Navy Photograph, now in the collections of the National Archives. View on the ship's forecastle, 13 October 1945. Hosho was then at Kure, Japan, undergoing conversion to a repatriation transport. Note her overhanging flight deck and anchor handling machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

View on the flight deck, looking forward at the island. Taken at Sasebo, Japan, 19 October 1945. Note the Type 3 radar antenna on the ship's mainmast. Photograph from the Army Signal Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Italian technicians are engaged in debugging the Fiat A.74 RC.38 engine of the Fiat G.50 “Freccia” fighter from the 20th Fighter Group at the Belgian airfield.
The fighter in the background is the plane of the commander of the group, Major Mario Bonzano. 
http://albumwar2.com/italian-techni...g-50-freccia-fighter-at-the-belgian-airfield/

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Japanese battleship Hiei, class “Congo”, at sunset in the waters of Bay of Saeki in October 1941.
The deployed main-caliber turrets, armed with 356-mm cannons, testify to the training of their teams. In December 1941, the battleship Hiei along with the same type of “Kirishima” will participate in the cover of the carrier unit, struck at Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 30, 2018)

Japanese pilot Satoshi Anabuki against the background of the fighter Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa. 1943.



Satoshi Anabuki – Member of the Pacific War from the first day (December 7, 1941, the first raid on the Philippines). During the war, Satoshi Anabuki scored 39 confirmed air victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2018)

festung breslau30

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2018)

...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)

A damaged Yak-9D of the 148th GIAP..






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2018)

festung breslau31

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 30, 2018)

Balham Tube station London 
At 20:02 on 14 October 1940, a 1400 kg semi-armour piercing fragmentation bomb fell on the road above the northern end of the platform tunnels, creating a large crater into which a double decker bus then crashed, although no one aboard was killed . The dramatic spectacle of the trapped bus was to become emblematic of the dangers of the Blitz, a series of pictures of it appeared in publications around the world.

The northbound platform tunnel partially collapsed and was filled with earth and water from the fractured water mains and sewers above, which also flowed through the cross-passages into the southbound platform tunnel, with the flooding and debris reaching to within 91 meters of Clapham South. Water-tight doors designed to keep such floods out instead kept this one in. The lights fused, adding to the chaos. The station was a scene of panic, and though more than 400 managed to escape, 65 or by some account 68 people died in the disaster, most of them drowning.




Balham tube station after a German air raid, 1940

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2018)

MIflyer said:


> View attachment 499613
> 
> 
> Nice shot of a Mustang Mk 1. I assume this is after they deployed to France following the Normandy invasion.




I believe this is a Apache, note the gun under the nose and the two landing lights on the left wing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2018)

Milosh said:


> The USS Shaw was a destroyer. This photo is of USS Arizona.
> 
> The last photo is of the USS Shaw exploding.



I had my head up my butt. Sorry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Caption - "P-51 ("Mustang") fighter plane in construction, North American Aviation, Inc., Los Angeles, California."
> 
> Photo Source: U.S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 499775




A Mark IA Mustang. Note the 20mm cannon ports on the wings. Two per side.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 1, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> 
> View attachment 500184


Those 335's were huge! Talk about a massive fighter....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2018)

johnbr said:


> The front section of the USS Shaw explodes after an air raid on the Hawaiian port of Pearl Harbor on Dec. 7, 1941.
> View attachment 499705





johnbr said:


> The USS Arizona sinks following the surprise attack.
> View attachment 499707





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I had my head up my butt. Sorry.



I think the reason for misleading are the captions of both shots. Just Johnbr has swapped them. The first image shows the USS Arizona indeed while the second one presents the moment the USS Shaw exploded. Here another shot of the USS Shaw exploding and her appearance after the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you for clearing that up Wurger. Much appreciated sir.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh you have edited your post while I was writting my one. No problemo.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 -1945
The photo caption reads: Execution of Sovoet Partisn

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 1, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> 
> View attachment 500171


Aren't those russians baling out of a Hanomag? Did they use captured equipment? Over it a case of whatever they could get their hands on that ran?


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 1, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Those 335's were huge! Talk about a massive fighter....


When you have to use a ladder to get into the cockpit that says something.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

This Luftwaffe “Black Man” (ground mechanic) is calibrating the definitely robust Zeiss Ikon ESK 2000 B 16mm gun camera on the wing of an early Bf 109E.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)

Heinkel ad for Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)

A meeting... KV-1 and Flak 88... the Leningrad Front area , 1941





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> View attachment 500287



Karl - "Hi Hans"
Hans - "Hi Karl, hey... nice boots"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 2, 2018)

Torpedo Boats at speed




https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/306667055866786849/?lp=true

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2018)

Il-4s of the 5th GMTAP, 1942






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 3, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> View attachment 500347



Even though the coded message from Oberkommando seemed urgent, Heinrich couldn't resist listening to the Hope/Crosby show and, while distracted, misplaced two words in the text. Lost in history until now would be the reasons Kursk would not go according to plan for the Germans.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2018)

Heinrich looks all-business to me


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 3, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Heinrich looks all-business to me



It's just an act.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2018)

A T-34/76 captured by the Germans..






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2018)

.. mint condition

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2018)

Possible one of used by them.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)

Assembly line finished Corsairs and Hellcats hangar ed waiting collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks like it was used for target practice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Looks like it was used for target practice.


looks like a lot of them didn't go through

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 4, 2018)

Good example why tanks need big air filters

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2018)

A soviet attack assisted by a KV-1 heavy tank...






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2018)

La-5FNs of the 2nd GIAP, 1943





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Source: RHTakaLeon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> 2nd Lt Alton Frazer's FG-1D Corsair after an engagement with N1K2-J Shiden-Kais of the 343rd. Frazer miraculously managed to nurse his crippled Corsair back to base. Source: RHTakaLeon
> View attachment 500592



Not to be negative or anything, but that doesn't look like something that limped home, it still has the drop tanks and the left wing just yells "Not Flight Worthy".

The damage looks more like a ramp collision, kinda' like some other ship ran into it. Are you sure about the caption? Just asking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 5, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 500494



Wow! Do you know where/when was that photo taken John?


----------



## Milosh (Jul 5, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Not to be negative or anything, but that doesn't look like something that limped home, it still has the drop tanks and the left wing just yells "Not Flight Worthy".
> 
> The damage looks more like a ramp collision, kinda' like some other ship ran into it. Are you sure about the caption? Just asking.



Yes a ramp collision by 88399 a week after the events mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Not to be negative or anything, but that doesn't look like something that limped home, it still has the drop tanks and the left wing just yells "Not Flight Worthy".
> 
> The damage looks more like a ramp collision, kinda' like some other ship ran into it. Are you sure about the caption? Just asking.


Well tbh i kinda did think the same. I mean ive seen some badly shot up ac before but this really does look a little too far gone to be flyable. I will check the source properly...

And now the link to the page i pulled it from has suddenly vanished. Sorry guys, the source seemed to be legit, but obviously not. I must admit i had my doubts with the amount of damage the ac has but that was the caption they used. I'll try looking up the airman who supposedly flew this plane. Im sure it will solve this. Why do people just make up false captions about pics. I just dont understand what they get from doing it. Idk, there sure are some weird folks out there....

Now that seems more plausible, a ramp collision. Thanks for the correction milosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

Source: Collins foundation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 5, 2018)

AP/Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 5, 2018)

Smokey, don't think it was on purpose. I read a discussion about this a/c some time ago but can't remember where. Anyway got the info from Reddit.
Scroll down to the bottom for more info, 
_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/Warthunder/comments/4y7y5w/2nd_lt_alton_frazers_fg1d_corsair_after_an/#bottom-comments_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 5, 2018)

RAF Tarrant Rushton. A Hamilcar glider crashed after its tug aircraft lost power. When the glider hit the ground its Tetrarch tank broke free and ended up destroying a Nissen hut.





DORSET AIRCRAFT CRASHES

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Vitebsk. "Stairway to Heaven"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Wow! Do you know where/when was that photo taken John?


Do- not no I found here.
Chance Vought F4U Corsair Genesis


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2018)

A T-34 party ...






the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 6, 2018)

Hawker Tornado (R7936

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 6, 2018)

Imperial War Museums

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 6, 2018)

AP(Photos)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Jul 7, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 7, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 500862


On Queens Drive liverpool making their way from the docks to RAF Burtonwood

The same aircraft earlier in their journey through Liverpool

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2018)

the pic source: the net..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 1945
> 
> View attachment 501016



Nice shot, also I'm really liking your new avatars Mike, is that your cat?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool shots.


----------



## v2 (Jul 9, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)

Source:Apache photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2018)

bundenarchive 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2018)

"... Mike, is that your cat?"
Yes, thank you.  Rocket von Panzer. He is featured from time to time in my photo thread 'Realism More Than Patriotism'.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2018)

" dug in" position ...?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Mike, is that your cat?"
> Yes, thank you.  Rocket von Panzer. He is featured from time to time in my photo thread 'Realism More Than Patriotism'.



Excellent, from the small image he looks much like my Ziegfeldt, a gray/black tiger that has claimed me for the last five years as his human.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> " dug in" position ...?



One might even say "hull down".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 9, 2018)

Thought this was pretty cool, not your regular shot of a plane on the ramp or on the assembly line.

Caption - "Production. P-51 "Mustang" fighter planes. Wooden wheels are attached to a P-51 "Mustang" fighter plane, so it may be moved around the ramp at the Inglewood, California plant of North American Aviation, Incorportated. When it is ready for flight tests, regular landing wheels with rubber tires will be substituted. This plant produces the battle-tested B-25 "Billy Mitchell" bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, and the P-51 "Mustang" fighter plane, which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe."

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 9, 2018)

Follow up picture to the one above, has the same caption.

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Source:Apache photos
> View attachment 501088




What make and model is this? Very interesting looking bird. To me anyway.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Thought this was pretty cool, not your regular shot of a plane on the ramp or on the assembly line.
> 
> Caption - "Production. P-51 "Mustang" fighter planes. Wooden wheels are attached to a P-51 "Mustang" fighter plane, so it may be moved around the ramp at the Inglewood, California plant of North American Aviation, Incorportated. When it is ready for flight tests, regular landing wheels with rubber tires will be substituted. This plant produces the battle-tested B-25 "Billy Mitchell" bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, and the P-51 "Mustang" fighter plane, which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe."
> 
> ...




Looks like another Mk.-IA with the two 20mm cannons on each wing. Ok. so it is. Just saw the next photo. LOL. Sorry.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> What make and model is this? Very interesting looking bird. To me anyway.



That's the Bolkhovitinov S-2M-103 Sparka

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2018)

Bundenarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)

We all know when it came to allied tanks they left a lot to be desired. But this modified Churchill gun carrier was probably one of the very worst and was allowed to disappear into obscurity with a litany of design and mechanical faults that made the GC5 a deathtrap. Source: Tankipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2018)

Wurger said:


> That's the Bolkhovitinov S-2M-103 Sparka
> 
> View attachment 501165




Thank you Wurger, much appreciated sir!


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thank you Wurger, much appreciated sir!



My pleasure.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundenarchive photos 1933 - 45
> View attachment 501167



Cool shot, although I might just be giving you likes now based on Rocket's avatar... 

P.S. My daughter thinks he's cute.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2018)

Bundenarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)

LaGG-3 s/n 213191, factory no.31 with PSB-100 fuel tanks 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 10, 2018)

Caption - "Boeing aircraft plant, Seattle, Washington. Production of B-17F (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Lubricating and servicing a new B-17F (Flying Fortress) bombers"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Milosh (Jul 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> LaGG-3 s/n 213191, factory no.31 with PSB-100 fuel tanks 1941
> 
> View attachment 501275



Notice the end of the spinner > Hicks starter.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2018)

Hicks or Hucks?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2018)

You guys have the hick-ups?

I'll get my coat...............................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh brother that was bad....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 11, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone know the significance of the above picture?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)

Po dychu od chłopa na trumienkę dla szkopa. 

Just they are burning their dreams of being the masters of the world.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 11, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hicks or Hucks?



fat fingeritis


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Interesting....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2018)

Bundenarchive photo 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 11, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You guys have the hick-ups?
> 
> *I'll get my coat*...............................................



Good idea... while you're still able...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey, those are my former sister-in-laws getting ready for my visit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 11, 2018)

8th AF Mission 309 - Fallersleben VW plant strike photo. Let's hope the ladies above weren't under all that.

Source - The Eighth Air Force Historical Society

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 11, 2018)

8th AF Mission 309 - Fallersleben VW plant damage assessment photo.

Source - The Eighth Air Force Historical Society

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)

Warming up of the La-5FN engine...





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2018)

Captured V-1 decoy (note the sharkmouth)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2018)

Fw 190A 5./JG2, Beaumont-le-Roger, France,1942 ...






Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 13, 2018)

*Handley Page Halifax III (HR792 painted as 'LV907' Friday the 13th)
Source: Target aviation photography. This Halifax completed 128 missions with 158 squadron. And an emergency landing on the lsle of Lewis in 1945 led to the bomber being repaired and donated to YAM (Yorkshire Air Museum)



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 13, 2018)

June 1944: A Japanese bomber is shot down as it attempted to attack the USS Kitkun Bay, near the Mariana Islands. (AP Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Semyon Lavochkin (1900 - 1960) - Soviet aircraft designer...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 13, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 501642



That is an awesome photo on several levels, good find.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 13, 2018)

Caption - Boeing aircraft plant, Seattle, Washington. Production of B-17 (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Man working on a mold (?) for a part of the plane.

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2018)

Very interesting, I wonder what he is making.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2018)

Good stuff guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Caption - Boeing aircraft plant, Seattle, Washington. Production of B-17 (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Man working on a mold (?) for a part of the plane.
> 
> Source - U.S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 501687




IMHO he makes a land model where an action is going to be taken. He seems to be working on a replic of water.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 14, 2018)

That is definitely a sand mold, keying pin holes are visible.

There is most likely a series of photos taken so other photos might give a clue.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2018)

He280 V3 with the starboard cone removed, exposing the front of the HeS8A engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 15, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 15, 2018)

Wheeler Field Dec 1941 
flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2018)

Cool Pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 15, 2018)

Who can ID the engine in the photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2018)

A truck or prime mover engine?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Who can ID the engine in the photo?


That's a Jumo211 engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I had my head up my butt. Sorry.


That had to really smell bad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A T-34/76 captured by the Germans..
> 
> View attachment 500377
> 
> ...


Don't fart!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm back here.


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Fw 190A 5./JG2, Beaumont-le-Roger, France,1942 ...
> 
> View attachment 501499
> 
> ...


The vertical stabilizer is for an A3 model.


----------



## Milosh (Jul 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> The vertical stabilizer is for an A3 model.



Strange WNr for an A-3 at according to The Focke-Wulf 190 Production and Werk Nummer Listing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Strange WNr for an A-3 at according to The Focke-Wulf 190 Production and Werk Nummer Listing.


While the idea might seem strange, is it possible that an A3 rear fuselage was attached to an A5? My reason for wondering comes from the fact that the rear antenna attachment became a post style from the A4 on.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2018)

The caption says that's the A-2 variant. The A-3 would be more possible IMHO. But not sure what the A-5 has in common with the pic while it hasn't been mntioned there at all.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 16, 2018)

at6 said:


> While the idea might seem strange, is it possible that an A3 rear fuselage was attached to an A5? My reason for wondering comes from the fact that the rear antenna attachment became a post style from the A4 on.



Sorry, was commenting on the Fw190 in Post 12043.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> That is definitely a sand mold, keying pin holes are visible.
> 
> There is most likely a series of photos taken so other photos might give a clue.



Agreed, I found three other photos with that particular shape in the sand mold, they all have the same nebulous caption about being pieces forged for the B-17 heavy bomber.

The initial shape is in the lower right hand corner of each photo.

**EDIT* YIKES! Pouring molten aluminum without even gloves, eye protection or even heavy clothing... again... YIKES!!!*

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Jul 16, 2018)

cold, cold time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 16, 2018)

AP Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Fw 190A 5./JG2, Beaumont-le-Roger, France,1942 ...
> 
> View attachment 501499
> 
> ...




Found this photo in Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Volume One 1938-1943
Caption for photo reads
"This Fw 190 A-2, W.Nr. 0269, piloted by Lt. Horst Benno Kruger of 5./JG 2. was shot down by Spitfires of 91 Squadron at 13.40 hours on July 26 1942, 10 kilometers south of Dungeness. The pilot bailed out into the sea with a broken ankle and was later taken prisoner."
Do not know how accurate this is, but for what it is worth, that's what I got on the subject. Hope it helps.It was on page 115 of said volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 18, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 18, 2018)

Source: Werkto

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45
> View attachment 502072



Most of the rank and file look mighty happy, any info on what's going on here? Considering there's a US GI guarding them it's post war I'd say, the officers look pretty glum but not the grunts.

Great pic BTW.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 18, 2018)

Caption - "Parade of M-4 (General Sherman) and M-3 (General Grant) tanks in training maneuvers, Ft. Knox, Ky. Note the lower design of the M-4, the larger gun in the turret and the two hatches in front of the turret."

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 18, 2018)

AACW

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 18, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> AACW
> View attachment 502184



Great pic of Supermarine Attackers, DH Sea Hornets (probably NF.21s) and Skyraider AEWs aboard HMS Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 21, 2018)

Landing of the German fighter Fokke-Wolf Fw.190A-4 of the 1st group of the fighter squadron JG54 (1./JG 54) under the command of Lieutenant Walter Nowotny (Krasnogvardeisk).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2018)

Two nice pics of the ORP Grom , the Polish Navy destroyer in 30'












the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45
> View attachment 502231



"This Fw 190 A-2, W. Nr 0282 was one of the first Folke-Wulfs delivered to 9./JG2 at Theville. It was destroyed 08:05 hours on 10 June 1942 in combat with Spitfires over the English Channel. It's pilot, Fw. Karl Nowak, was reported as missing" Book- Folke-Wulf Fw 190 Volume One 1938-1943 Page 119.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 21, 2018)

That's the stance of a sign painter at work!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45
> 
> View attachment 502673




"Oblt. Helmut Radtke of 5./JG 54, Assisted by his mechanic, clambers into the cockpit of hes Fw 190 A-6 at Immola in Finland during the summer of 1944. Radtke was killed on 14 January, 1945 by Allied fighters over Munsterland near the Mittelland Canal. For some reason, an attempt has been made to obscure the number with a patch of dark green paint. Below the cockpit is painted 'Schlango', meaning snake or serpant. In common with most Luftwaffe fighters on the Eastern Front, the aircraft carries a yellow rear fuselage band. This photograph also shows to advantage the split flaps at the wing trailing edge." book- Folke-Wulf Fw 190 Volume Three 1944-1945, Page 750

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2018)

The Polish submarines ORP Orzeł ( Eagle) and ORP Wilk ( Wolf ) in the Great Britain, 1939.







the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45
_Our little piece of Hell_ ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2018)

Cool shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)

Tupolev Tu-2 factory no 166. in Omsk 1942 ..






the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 23, 2018)

Source: AJKL

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2018)

SdKfz251 outfitted with FG1250 "Uhu" IR equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2018)

soldiers wedding… 1944 August, 13- Warsaw Uprising

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)

Bundesarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2018)

Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2018)

v2 said:


> soldiers wedding… 1944 August, 13- Warsaw Uprising
> View attachment 503071



Now that's a pic that tugs at the heartstrings given what we know happened in Warsaw, and to those who "survived" the Uprising.

It looks to me as if the chap may have lost his left hand. Sad to think that most people in that photograph probably weren't alive just 2 months after this pic was taken. A sombre thought.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 24, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Tupolev Tu-2 factory no 166. in Omsk 1942 ..
> 
> View attachment 502894
> 
> ...



Meanwhile (not in a clapboard barn) in Seattle...

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Meanwhile (not in a clapboard barn) in Seattle...
> 
> Source - U.S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 503084



Meanwhile in Moscow, factory no.22..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2018)

humorous ... but .... Boeing never had to pack up the factory, move it a 1,000 or so miles ... and get back in business. tout quick

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2018)

A photo showing a standard german radio direction finding van with the EP1 and EP2 direction finding receivers. A radio clock is also visible here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2018)

By "radio clock" I presume it didn't wake him up to the melodious tunes of his local oldies station? Ooops...sorry! That's a clock-radio! My bad!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 24, 2018)

v2 said:


> A photo showing a standard german radio direction finding van with the EP1 and EP2 direction finding receivers. A radio clock is also visible here.
> View attachment 503089



Are these the guys that were always giving Hogan's Heros trouble when Goldilocks and Papa Bear were trying to radio each other?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 24, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> humorous ... but .... Boeing never had to pack up the factory, move it a 1,000 or so miles ... and get back in business. tout quick



True, but if they had to, you can darn well bet they would have.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 24, 2018)

Source:Usiter

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2018)

OK guys. Gonna need to get anal here but I can't stand it any longer.

It's "Bundesarchiv" not "Bundensarchiv".

Also, I think I've seen every variation of "Focke-Wulf" known to man in this thread.

There. I feel better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> There. I feel better now.



Glad your panties managed to get un-bunched! 

We all have those things that, for no sensible reason, get under our skin. But now's not the time to start sharing and comparing...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Gondola of the motorized balloon «Malysh» ("Baby")

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 24, 2018)

v2 said:


> Gondola of the motorized balloon «Malysh» ("Baby")
> View attachment 503150



Ok...I'm no aircraft-spotting genius but even I can see that's the forward fuselage of a Po-2 (with a whoopee cushion underneath to soften the landings). 

Fascinating image. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundensarchive photos 1933 - 45
> 
> View attachment 503054


"Helmut!!!!!!!!! I think I found a dime!!!!!!!!!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Glad your panties managed to get un-bunched!
> 
> We all have those things that, for no sensible reason, get under our skin. But now's not the time to start sharing and comparing...


But then again, wedgies hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's an unusual "Fokke-Wolf" (did that just for you, CR!) 

This Fw190A-6/R11is equipped with the Neptun radar system.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Here's an unusual "Fokke-Wolf" (did that just for you, CR!)



Ha! Now F!ck Woff!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 25, 2018)

ww.airwar.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

More for Andy... 






the pic source: the net...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 25, 2018)

WNr says it is an A-8 but what unit?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 25, 2018)

This is obviously a staged shot of a No19 wireless set inside a Sherman. No tankie in the history of tanks ever had a white shirt for longer than 0.2 seconds

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

Milosh said:


> WNr says it is an A-8 but what unit?



If you mean the Fw 190A in the previous post it is not the A-8. The caption says A-5 of the 4./JG26


----------



## Milosh (Jul 25, 2018)

You be correct, missed block 0150 1040 - 0150 1751


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Wojtek it wasn't the pictures that I was talking about but rather the way that people were misspelling the name Focke Wulf.

Keep the pictures coming

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

Grasped.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

Liberating bikes, Hungary, 1945






the pic source: the net..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2018)

Wurger said:


> More for Andy...
> 
> View attachment 503247
> 
> ...





This Fw 190 A-5 W.Nr. 1197, was flown by Oblt. Otto Stammberger, Staffelkapitan of 4./JG 26, between 26 February and 13 May 1943. On the latter date he was shot down by Spitfires near St. Omer while flying an Fw 190 A-4, W.Nr. 0739, 'white 9'. He was still in the aircraft when the fuel tank exploded and although he bailed out, his parachute had been damaged by fire. He hit the ground hard, suffering a concussion and burns. He eventually recovered but was declared unfit for further combat flying. Book; Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Volume One 1938-1943, Page 264

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans
> 
> View attachment 503376


Here. I give you steel salami and you give me cigarette.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jul 27, 2018)

A captured Soviet I-16, a French Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 and a German Heinkel He 115 floatplane, all belonging to the Finnish Air Force. Tampere, Finland, date unknown but taken during the Continuation War for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 27, 2018)

Meanwhile, the Americans...

Source - Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)

Looking like taken in the Berghof.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 27, 2018)

v2 said:


> A captured Soviet I-16, a French Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 and a German Heinkel He 115 floatplane, all belonging to the Finnish Air Force. Tampere, Finland, date unknown but taken during the Continuation War for sure.
> 
> View attachment 503535


You have to admire the ground crews. Almost all their aircraft were made of hand me downs from almost every nation, English, American, French, Russian and German. I'm only surprised by the missing Italian and Japanese. Keeping them flying must have been a nightmare

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 27, 2018)

Glider said:


> You have to admire the ground crews. Almost all their aircraft were made of hand me downs from almost every nation, English, American, French, Russian and German. I'm only surprised by the missing Italian and Japanese. Keeping them flying must have been a nightmare



Italy was represented - Fiat G.50. Served during both the Winter War and the Continuation War.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 27, 2018)

That only leaves the Japanese. Imagine what the Finns would have done with a few Ki84's

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)

I would say.. nothing..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 30, 2018)

Aaaand the Americans...

Source - The interwebz

Easy Company, 506 Parachute Infantry Regiment, 101st Airbourne Division at the Eagles Nest.

There's an internet meme somewhere that uses this photo with a caption something on the order of "You may be cool, but you'll NEVER be 'Sipping Hitler's wine at the Eagles Nest cool'...ever". I tend to agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

Bundesarchiv pictures

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 503776



Somehow, clicking "Like" for that image seems inappropriate given the presence of slave labourers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 503834
> 
> 
> the pic source: the net.




On July 4th, 1942 Uffz. Johannes Rathenow of 10./ JG 1 shot down a Boston bomber attacking the unit's base at Bergen-op-Zoom. At this time he was flying this Fw 190 A-3, W. Nr. 0437, white 12 which had the pink devil of the Gruppe painted on the cowling. This aircraft was later damaged on Dec. 15th, 1942 when it crashed at Brussels-Melsbroek airfield. It's pilot, from Jagdgruppe Ost, was unhurt. Book; Focke-Wulf Fw 190 Volume One 1938-1943, Page 281

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2018)

The Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2018)

Please do not forget to source photos.

_”Found on the Web”_ is not a source either...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2018)

Das Boot 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pddW-HeHAwo_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2018)

the pic source: The Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2018)

Warsaw Uprising…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2018)

Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2018)

Bundesarchiv ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Aug 2, 2018)

Did some photograph enhancement:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2018)

Humm... already posted in the post #12148


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2018)

And it still is a horrible picture.
Just what it stands for!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 3, 2018)

A NF Mossies and look at all the ties being worn.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Aug 4, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2018)

Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2018)

Bundesarchiv photos..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

L2D showa a Japanese dc-3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

K=84

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

February 25, 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 5, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 504470



What are the a/c sitting on their belly's?


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 5, 2018)

Milosh said:


> What are the a/c sitting on their belly's?


Ki-115 suicide attack planes.





Landing gear was fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 5, 2018)

Had a feeling they were suicide a/c. Thanks S6.


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2018)

Russian pilots during winter time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2018)

The landing gear was to be dropped after take-off to be recycled.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 5, 2018)

johnbr said:


> K=84
> View attachment 504469
> View attachment 504470
> View attachment 504471


The shelf of doom?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)

A very small P-51 Kid size.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2018)

Interesting. But it is not a small size P-51 but a painting used by photographers as the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2018)

The Germans' archive
.. captioned 'Dachau prostitute'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 6, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2018)

Renovation of damaged I-15bis fighters, 1941






the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2018)

The Germans' archives

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 6, 2018)

Caption - "Edwards Air Force Base, South Base, X-1 Loading Pit, Western Shore of Rogers Dry Lake, Boron, Kern County, CA"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress (First of five photos of the X-1 loading pit)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 6, 2018)

Second Photo
Caption - "LOOKING NORTH ALONG THE LONG AXIS. - Edwards Air Force Base, South Base, X-1 Loading Pit, Western Shore of Rogers Dry Lake, Boron, Kern County, CA"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 6, 2018)

Third Photo
Caption - "LOOKING WEST ALONG THE CROSSARM AXIS. - Edwards Air Force Base, South Base, X-1 Loading Pit, Western Shore of Rogers Dry Lake, Boron, Kern County, CA"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 6, 2018)

Fourth Photo
Caption - "PERSPECTIVE VIEW TO THE SOUTHWEST. - Edwards Air Force Base, South Base, X-1 Loading Pit, Western Shore of Rogers Dry Lake, Boron, Kern County, CA"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 6, 2018)

Fifth Photo
Caption - "DETAIL, EAST WALL OF CROSSARM, SHOWING ELECTRICAL CONNECTION. - Edwards Air Force Base, South Base, X-1 Loading Pit, Western Shore of Rogers Dry Lake, Boron, Kern County, CA"

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 6, 2018)

It'll make a nice swimming pool once they get enough water in it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2018)

The Germans' archives

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)

The Grigorovich I-Z fighter plane armed with DRP/APK-4 recoilless cannon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)

Abandoned soviet stuff in 1941 ..






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2018)

Spitfire Mk.I LO-E, 602 squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)

ZiS-5 and GaZ AA trucks, 1944/45.






the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 9, 2018)

A female crew zeroing in a Bofors




The Life Picture Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)

HMAS Vendetta, I69, 1940/1941..






the pic source: Royal Australian Navy | Serving Australia with Pride

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2018)

Glider said:


> A female crew zeroing in a Bofors
> View attachment 505032
> 
> The Life Picture Gallery



All I can think of when I see this picture is that scene in the movie 1941, when the Army drops off a 40 mm at Ned Betty's characters house and Dan Ackroyd tells him what NOT to do, by telling them WHAT to do!

*Sergeant Frank Tree*: You shouldn't touch the ordnance at all. But more specifically, you should never pull this hand-operating lever to the rear.

*Ward Douglas*: Never.

*Sergeant Frank Tree*: Do not push a clip of ammunition down into the feed rollers here.

*Ward Douglas*: No, sir, never.

*Sergeant Frank Tree*: You never restore this lever to firing position. Do not make sure that this cover is completely closed.

*Ward Douglas*: No, sir.

*Sergeant Frank Tree*: Never depress operator's foot triggers here, here and at the rear here.

From IMDB

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)

The HMS Eclipse..






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Abandoned soviet stuff in 1941 ..
> 
> View attachment 504756
> 
> ...


Walmart parking lot on "Black Friday"?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)

at6 said:


> Walmart parking lot on "Black Friday"?



Yep.. it looks like.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2018)

HMS Nelson and a replica of HMS Victory in 1/4 scale, 1935






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Aug 11, 2018)

G55 of A.N.R., 1944. Note swastika cancelled on the fin.
Source: internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2018)

The German's archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2018)

HMS Rodney and HMS Victory...






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 11, 2018)

weekend...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 11, 2018)

What happened to the model of HMS Victory?


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The German's archive
> 
> View attachment 505234


O K Fritz. I'll throw the stick, you pretend to be a dog and go fetch it.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like he is carrying a Russian machine gun, no?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2018)

... very common for the Germans on the E.F. ... performance in the cold and grit plus ammunition availability

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks like he is carrying a Russian machine gun, no?


 
Although it looks like the soviet PPSz-41 but it is not the one. That's the Finnish Suomi M31 machine gun. It can be clearly seen in the enlarged pic. The barrel is protruding from the perforated jacket without the recoil compensator that was built into the barrel cooling jacket for the PPSz.. Also the perforated jacket has three apertures there while the PPSz one had them four excluding the one for the muzzle brake. Also the mount of the barrel jacket under the gun chamber at the round catrige magazine looks different for both MGs. Here shots...






The Suomi M31





The PPSz-41 ..





pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification, Wurger ... soviet PPSz-41s _were_ nonetheless carried by Germans as stated.
The Finnish gun predates the design and production of the PPSz-4 (it was designed and manufactured in Moscow starting in 1941) and the Soviets had been contemptuous of the utility of sub machine guns until they experienced what the Finns could do with them in the 1939 - 40 Winter War.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

No problemo.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2018)

Greek ELAS partisans [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 12, 2018)

Milosh said:


> What happened to the model of HMS Victory?


Large-scale Models of HMS VICTORY (1765) [V_05] /

Dismantled in 1944 after a period of neglect?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

The French battleship Strasbourg leaving the Toulon harbour...






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 12, 2018)

I have to say she was a good looking ship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2018)

I agree. Here is another one of her in 1941..






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 12, 2018)

She looked good from that angle, from others????








modelwarships.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2018)

Flight of Soviet Petlyakov Pe-8 bombers

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2018)

One guy has his wheels down. Wonder if it was intentional.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> One guy has his wheels down. Wonder if it was intentional.


I've always wondered what the story was, myself.

They're at such an altitude that it pretty much rules out landing or takeoff...may have been a mechanical failure or battle damage.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)

IMHO there can be a couple of reasons for lowering wheels down. Apart from these mentioned above the reason could have been quite prosaic. The pilot neede to slown down in order to let his wingmen get the correct position at the formation.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 13, 2018)

Soviet A-20s over Germany.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 13, 2018)

German landing craft evacuating troops enters Pillau harbour March 1945.
Lots more photos, HISTORY IN IMAGES: Pictures Of War, History , WW2: September 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2018)

Great pics!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2018)

pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2018)

BT-7 tank, Finland 1941..





the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> She looked good from that angle, from others????
> View attachment 505354
> 
> View attachment 505355
> ...


Always liked the Jean Bart...


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> She looked good from that angle, from others????
> View attachment 505354
> 
> View attachment 505355
> ...






Liked the Jean Bart better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans' archive
> 
> View attachment 505567


"I know that it's just a hole in the ground but I do have a pot to pi$$ in and an opening to toss it out of."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 14, 2018)

Must've been a pretty boring duty location judging from the size of the thermos flask...that's one heck of a coffee jolt!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2018)

Grodno town, 1941..






the pic source: the Bundesarchiv photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2018)

A mine detector VIM-203, 1942...






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2018)

Soviet minesweepers in action. 1942.




the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2018)

The Germans' archive
flak-damaged Halifax

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2018)

1942..






the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv. photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2018)

way too much weathering on that last panzer, totally unrealistic 

or is it a T-34 ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 18, 2018)

Methinks the latter...but it's still a panzer. It's just not a Panzer...if you get my drift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Methinks the latter...but it's still a panzer. It's just not a Panzer...if you get my drift.


i certainly do !


----------



## v2 (Aug 18, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 18, 2018)

rochie said:


> way too much weathering on that last panzer, totally unrealistic
> 
> or is it a T-34 ?



I'm just glad that there is someone out there who paints worse than I do.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)

A captured soviet SU-152 .. 1943.






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

The New Orleans-class cruiser USS Minneapolis (CA-36) refuels from a U.S. Navy oiler at sea during the Marshall Islands campaign in January 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 19, 2018)

I love those kinds of shots, good one


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Hellcats and Avengers on the flight deck of the carrier USS Ticonderoga (CV-14) are shown in the foreground of the U.S. Navy aircraft carriers USS Wasp (CV-18), USS Yorktown (CV-10), USS Hornet (CV-12), and USS Hancock (CV-19) anchored in Ulithi Atoll. (

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2018)

Interesting shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Japanese Katori-class training cruiser Kashii sinking by the stern after being attacked by American carrier aircraft, 12 January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 19, 2018)

Again "Liking" that image seems inappropriate...but it is a fantastic, dramatic photo. Hope those who didn't make it off the ship can rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2018)

johnbr said:


> The New Orleans-class cruiser USS Minneapolis (CA-36) refuels from a U.S. Navy oiler at sea during the Marshall Islands campaign in January 1944
> View attachment 506222


I once worked with cook named "Red" who had served aboard the Minneapolis. He told me that half of the crew was killed during a battle in the Philippines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Two pilots in the cockpit of a Douglas C-47 airplane, a plane used during World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

October 05, 1943. Navy dive bombers head back to the carrier after releasing bombs on Wake Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

The wartime labor shortage brought significant numbers of women into the labor force, working on factory assembly lines, typing and filing in offices, driving buses, clerking in shops, and operating telephone switchboards. In coastal timber towns that were suffering from manpower shortages, women were accepted, if not always welcomed, into all-male domains such as millwork and logging. The workforce at the Evans Products battery-separator plant in Coos Bay was two-thirds female during the war years. Because of union pressure, the women earned the same pay as men doing equivalent jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Liberator EW250G after crash landing at Okecie Airport- Warsaw; August 14, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2018)

The Germans' archive
Deutsche-Stellun-Pak-Geshutz-sudltch Stalingrad, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)

At Leningrad 1941/1942..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2018)

Bf109 V3 (WkNmr 760) first flew 8 April 1936. It later served with the Condor Legion in Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

USMC Grumman F4F Wildcats over Guadalcanal 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2018)

A sovet fighter MiG-3, Moscow 1941/42






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 21, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A mine detector VIM-203, 1942...
> 
> View attachment 505839
> 
> the pic source: the Internet.


"I don't know about you but all I'm finding are pull tabs and bottle caps."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, remember pull tops?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2018)

\



The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2018)

A Panther turret…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn! Will you look at that!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 22, 2018)

Moths.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2018)

lol, "Here's your problem"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2018)

the pic source: Award Winner Built Italeri 1/72 S.M.79 II Sparviero Bomber +Detail | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2018)

Now That looks like a futile effort!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow, that is pretty cool!


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2018)

Some great pics....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2018)

Heinkel He50, originally designed for Japan (Aichi D1A)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2018)

HMS Thule





The pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 24, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 506769
> 
> the pic source: Award Winner Built Italeri 1/72 S.M.79 II Sparviero Bomber +Detail | eBay


Precursor to the popular _Streamliner_ travel trailers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 25, 2018)

WW1?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't believe so ... early Battle of France, 1940, IIRC.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2018)

Rostov a damaged soviet KV-1 tank, 1942






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2018)

... speaks volumes ... _worse_ is still to come


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 26, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks like a hand crank on the front of that truck.


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 26, 2018)

Nothing unusual about a hand crank, most WW2 era vehicles had a provision to use a hand crank.
In case of a low battery, or extreme cold.

You can see the hand crank hole on the front of many 30-40 cars , tractors had them maybe well into the 80's.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 26, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans' archive
> 
> View attachment 507305


Of course that's a Hitler Youth, but it's not very different different from a picture of one of my older brothers who was a boy scout in the 30s.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 26, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Looks like a hand crank on the front of that truck.


My folks had a 1946 panel truck when I was a little tyke, and on cold mornings out on the farm when the 6 volt electrical system wasn't up to the task, my dad could be heard "a cussin' and a crankin' and a bustin' knuckles" in order to not be late to school. The panel truck soon gave way to an Army surplus Willys Jeep of WWII vintage with a block heater, and then he got to school on time.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 26, 2018)

tyrodtom said:


> Nothing unusual about a hand crank, most WW2 era vehicles had a provision to use a hand crank.
> In case of a low battery, or extreme cold.
> 
> You can see the hand crank hole on the front of many 30-40 cars , tractors had them maybe well into the 80's.


 Triumph TR-4As had the hole through the grill and the radiator until 1967. Not sure if they sent the cranks to the US

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 27, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 27, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Triumph TR-4As had the hole through the grill and the radiator until 1967. Not sure if they sent the cranks to the US


I had a hand-me-down '64 TR-4 when I was in the Nav. It had the crank hole, but the crankshaft pulley lacked the engagement fixture to put the crank into. What a fun little car!
A buddy had a TR-5 (TR-250 in the US) with the fully independent suspension and we used to go out and "rat race" and "tail chase" out on the coral marle by the abandoned sub pens. My solid axle TR-4 could out-corner his "independent" TR-5.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 28, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)

U-570.. 1941






The pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)

U-boot U-858 ..






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)

U-251 ... 






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 29, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)

HMS Olympus, N35.. 1941





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 30, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)

KLA Auschwitz archive..

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2018)

#12348 is one prepared man!


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

Colourized but nice.


----------



## v2 (Aug 31, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2018)

Fw 190A-4 Stab I./JG54, 1942






The pic source: Bundesarchv..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## yulzari (Sep 1, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans' archive
> 
> View attachment 508146


Binoculars hanging in front, pistol at his side and a map case by his side too. This man was asking to be selected by a sniper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2018)

.... culled by a sniper


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2018)

The Germans' archive
US Rangers embarking on the South Coast for Overlord, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2018)

P-39 of 2GIAP, 1943..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lefa (Sep 2, 2018)

_View: https://www.facebook.com/HistoryColoring/photos/a.882503711839468/1822668944489602/?type=3&theater_

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2018)

Fairey Fulmar on a flight deck ..






the pic source: the _Internet._

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2018)

The Germans' archive
Russian volunteers

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans' archive
> Russian volunteers
> 
> View attachment 508395


They look better equipped than standard German troops


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 4, 2018)

Have to say those are pretty half-hearted Nazi salutes...unless they're just waving at someone.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2018)

I would guess most of those men had family members/friends that were caught up in Stalin's purge.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2018)

"... would guess most of those men had family members/friends that were caught up in Stalin's purge."
Some, no doubt ... but, remember there was a complete SS Division that was Muslim ... inspected by Himmler and the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem.
"... They look better equipped than standard German troops"
Probably a mix of SS kit ... which was generally 'better'.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> KLA Auschwitz archive..
> 
> View attachment 507866



I must say, this photo (and many more like it) breaks my heart. It's one of the reasons I had to give up some lucrative projects years ago, you cannot see these pictures and not get massively emotional, especially day after day. Even now, this one almost brings me to tears, but it's the kind of thing that must NEVER be forgotten and must NEVER happen again. Sorry, didn't mean to preach, but spend ten minutes with a Holocaust survivor and your perspective on life is changed forever, spend a year with several and you'll need medication and therapy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 5, 2018)

yulzari said:


> Binoculars hanging in front, pistol at his side and a map case by his side too. This man was asking to be selected by a sniper.



Agreed, also considering Wurgers post #12350 I could be convinced real easy to pull the trigger. An unfair statement I admit but them's the breaks.


----------



## v2 (Sep 5, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2018)

Volkssturm.. 1944






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> The Germans' archive
> Russian volunteers
> 
> View attachment 508395


I notice with Italian Brenda SMG's


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2018)

The uniforms are also Italian camouflage pattern, stocks of which were widely used, but not normally by SS units.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rednev (Sep 6, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 508774


they need more vegetables

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 7, 2018)

Glider said:


> I notice with Italian Brenda SMG's



Brenda SMG?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2018)

A soviet soldier liberating a German bike , Berlin 1945.






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 7, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Brenda SMG?


Sorry always reminds me of an ex girlfriend fun but dangerous.

Beretta model 38/39 is the real title. Interesting note, when replacing their Sten guns the British preferred these over the MP40 but they were pretty rare

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 8, 2018)

Glider said:


> Sorry always reminds me of an ex girlfriend fun but dangerous.
> 
> Beretta model 38/39 is the real title. Interesting note, when replacing their Sten guns the British preferred these over the MP40 but they were pretty rare



I have a 2cd cousin in Jolly Ol' name of Brenda. Very nice person so I don't understand why she would be an ex.


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2018)

Suspect it was a different Brenda


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2018)

Getting training for invading OZ ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2018)

In mean time , Tigers near Leningrad.. 1943






Pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## v2 (Sep 10, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

A captured soviet Su-2 light reconnaissance-bomber..






the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 10, 2018)

www2today.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 10, 2018)

There's being sent to sit in the naughty corner...and then there's sitting INSIDE the naughty corner!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 11, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 11, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 508774



Cannibals?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2018)

Elmas said:


> Cannibals?


I didn't want to have say it, but that's the main ingredient for arschloch stew. From post #12383.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2018)

Well our evangelizing work wasn't a total waste, they at least are saying grace.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 12, 2018)

26th July 1942, Alpini of 4a Divisione Alpina Cuneense present the flag to the King Vittorio Emanuele III°, before leaving to Russia.

28th January 1943, at Valujki (Russia), the Divisione Cuneense with the remains of Divisione Julia, protecting the retreat of the rest of the ARMIR, were overwhelmed by Russians and had, in only one day, 13000 deads.

(Source. the internet)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 12, 2018)

An italian "Siluro a lenta corsa" (Slow motion torpedo) during training.
The last survivor of the attack and sinking of Valiant and Queen Elizabeth at Alexandria, 19th dec. 1941, Capo Palombaro Emilio Bianchi, M.O.V.M, died August 15th, 2015.
(source: the Internet)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 13, 2018)

Divisione Paracadutisti Folgore, reconstituted after Battle of El Alamein, fighting at the Battle of Takruna, Tunisia, April 1943.

(source of the pic: the Internet)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 13, 2018)

Dambusters bomb.







https://blog.sciencemuseum.org.uk/the-dambusters-barnes-wallis-and-the-bouncing-bomb/ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=392&v=LzFxCb_vVpk_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## yulzari (Sep 13, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Dambusters bomb.
> View attachment 509441
> View attachment 509442
> 
> ...



Is the middle one not a Highball anti shipping version?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 13, 2018)

An oft used photo, but one of my favorites.
No caption needed really but I'll put it up anyway:
"General Dwight D. Eisenhower gives the order of the day, "*Full victory--nothing else*" to paratroopers somewhere in England, just before they board their airplanes to participate in the first assault in the invasion of the continent of Europe"
Source: U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 13, 2018)

Caption - "Lt. Virginia N. Justy, 502 1/2 South Ogden St., Los Angeles, Calif., in front of Airdrome status map in ops. room looking at documents at a table in the United States 8th Air Force headquarters operations room, possibly outside London, England."

Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2018)

Oooh that's eerie


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 13, 2018)

And COLD!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 14, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 14, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 509487



Going to get citations for driving with only one head light.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 14, 2018)

Antiaircraft guns 90/53, IIIa Batteria 17^ Legione Milizia Artiglieria Contraerea.
Island of St. Antioco, (West of Sardinia), 1943.

Source: Wikimapia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 14, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And COLD!



Glad to see you back my friend, missed you.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 14, 2018)

One heck of a bow wave, must be doing 70 knots...
Either the U.S.S. Florida, Utah, Delaware or North Dakota following either the U.S.S. New York or Texas circa 1915.
Source - U.S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks like she's plowing into heavy swell.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Elmas (Sep 15, 2018)

Scuola Elementare "Alberto Riva Villasanta" destroyed, 1943.
In this School, recostructed, I attended IVth and Vth Elementary Classes, early '60s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2018)

The Germans' archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 16, 2018)

A “Brigadiere dei Carabinieri” and an “Artificiere del Genio” dispose of two mortar shells M49A2 with 190 g TNT inside and a antitank rifle grenade M9A1, both american made, found at Ragusa, Sicily, 2015.

All the shells were in a bad shape and could have exploded at any moment, if improperly handled.



(source: quotidianodiRagusa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 16, 2018)

Can anyone ID those 2 vehicles in the photo posted by v2?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 16, 2018)

_*"One of QANTAS'S duties during World War Two was the evacuation of wounded Australian soldiers from the battlefields in New Guinea. These men were about to fly from Poppondetta to Port Moresby".*_
(Photo: National Library of Australia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 16, 2018)

Njaco said:


> P-51s of the 352nd Fighter Group escorting B-24Js of the 458th Bomb Group.
> 
> View attachment 249876


Great shot of bomber stream protection.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 16, 2018)

syscom3 said:


> I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.
> 
> Here's the first one. USS Cowpens rolls heavily during Typhoon Cobra, December 17th, 1944.
> View attachment 249820


Looks like a 40 - 45 degree roll. I couldn't handle that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 16, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans' Archive
> 
> View attachment 509780


Good photo.Wonder where it was taken?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Can anyone ID those 2 vehicles in the photo posted by v2?



I think they are Bussing-Nags, though I have not been able to find a pic of it with that particular style of treads.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Good photo.Wonder where it was taken?



It is quite difficult to state , Sir. Also the file name seems to be incorrect a litle bit. It should say it was Bf 109E ( IMHO, it's E-1 ) of JG 3 but not JG 5.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks VB. Found this link, Büssing-NAG

Any idea what the half track was used for?


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> It is quite difficult to state , Sir. Also the file name seems to be incorrect a litle bit. It should say it was Bf 109E ( IMHO, it's E-1 ) of JG 3 but not JG 5.


The ME-109 was one of two enemy fighters I saw in the air while on a mission.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 16, 2018)

For you Bill





from 303rd Bomb Group (H) - Molesworth, England

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> For you Bill
> View attachment 509785
> 
> 
> from 303rd Bomb Group (H) - Molesworth, England


Thanks. The "BN" aircraft taxing by the control tower is from the 359th Squadron.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 17, 2018)

Sant'Efisio, the most important religious ceremony in Sardinia, 1st of May 1943 in a bombed Cagliari.







St Efisio Cagliari - The greatest feast of Sardinia 1st May 2018

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 17, 2018)

Some levity (very little) for Monday morning...
I swear to God I thought it said "Women at DRILLING Rally..."
Drilling what? Says I...
It seems it was some guy named _Dilling_ running for office...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 17, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 509891


What is it?


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 17, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> What is it?


German (obviously  ) MK II D tank converted to flamethower vehicle. 
The MK IID used a different suspension than the other MK IIs with four large road wheels.

The "guns" on the fenders are flame projectors.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 18, 2018)

Time for an engine swap.
Source - The Sherman Tank Site | The place for all things Sherman Tank, By Jeeps_Guns_Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 18, 2018)

Gen. Nuto Navarini, commander of Italian Forces (seated left) and Gen. Rommel before First battle of El Alamein, 1st July – 27th July 1942, with Staff Officers.

(Source: 1° luglio 1942, la prima battaglia di El Alamein)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans' Archive
> 
> View attachment 509982


"One potato, two potato..............................."


----------



## Elmas (Sep 18, 2018)

Propaganda painting from Richard Rudolph,_ Kameraden,_ oil on canvas, ca 1942.
from
Biderdienst Suddeutscher Verlag, Monaco
in
Berthold Hinz, L'arte del Nazismo, Mazzotta it ed.

But often relations between Italians and Germans during WWII were not as idyllic as shown in this painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh good grief...they even make their truck bonnets do the Nazi salute!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 19, 2018)

Makes you wunder why they brought trucks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 19, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans' Archive
> 
> View attachment 509982



The hell? Is this the spring potato judging contest? What on earth is going on in that picture?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 19, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Makes you wunder why they brought trucks.



Judging by the photo's I'd say something on the order of very large exercise machines.

"C'mon Joachim... time for some cardio..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 19, 2018)

OK, it's sorta' related to WWII, a sign in Corpus Christi Texas circa 1940
(Piggly-Wiggly is a grocery store chain in the southern U.S. for our overseas friends.)
So much innuendo could be had here, I'll leave it to your imaginations.
Source - www.shorpy.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2018)

Ooh, Matron ! (UK members will understand !).


----------



## Elmas (Sep 19, 2018)

Handy WWII saw.

Quando l’arma si trasforma in un attrezzo contadino

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 19, 2018)

www.whitedwarf.egloos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)

the pic source: The Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2018)

She's the Bomb(s)!

I'll get my coat...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 19, 2018)

"And for the perfect end to your dinner party, simply complete one twist of this thingamabob to create a stunning instant Armageddon that will amaze your guests!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2018)

Dang it Jim, I REALLY tried not to laugh at that but could not help myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)



Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 20, 2018)

Caption - "War production workers at the Heil Company making gasoline trailer tanks for the U.S. Army Air Corps, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Elizabeth Little, age 30, the mother of two children, spraying small parts. Her husband runs a farm."

Source - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 20, 2018)

Caption - "War production workers at the Vilter [Manufacturing] Company making M5 and M7 guns for the U.S. Army, Milwaukee, Wis. Ex-stage orchestra musician, checking an M7 gun with gage, after turning out on a gun lathe. Her two brothers and husband are in the service."

Source - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 20, 2018)

Warsaw September 9, 1939- first German attack…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Soviet armored boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

me-1108

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

V-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Sep 21, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 510062
> 
> the pic source: The Internet.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-4iOOfgBQo_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2018)

#12493, Right Rear: Are they using one of those God forsaken small spare tires we are today cursed with?????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Glad to see you back my friend, missed you.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you sir. Been busy.


----------



## v2 (Sep 23, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 23, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 510637


You have to admit that he put up a heck of a fight

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 25, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2018)

he Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2018)

Capt. Genda, 343rd C.O. and mastermind of the Pearl Harbor attack, is seated front center (Y Izawa) 
CPO Shoichi Sugita - 120+ kills KIA 
Ens Saburo Sakai - 60+ kills 
Lt Naoshi Kanno - 48 kills KIA 
LtCdr Iyozo Fujita - 42 kills 
Ens Kaneyoshi Muto - 35 kills KIA 
WO Hiroshi Okano - 19 kills 
Ens Minoru Honda - 17 kills 
Ens Isamu Miyazaki - 13 kills 
Lt Chitoshi Isozaki - 12 kills 
Ens Masao Sasakibara - 12 kills 
WO Mitsuo Hori - 11 kills 
Cdr Takahide Aioi - 10 kills 
Ens Kazuo Muranaka - 8 kills 
LtCdr Yoshio Shiga - 6 kills 
Lt Takashi Oshibuchi - 6 kills KIA 
Lt Yoshishige Hayashi - 5 kills KIA 
History
Note - kill totals include 'shared' kills

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2018)

Amazed how many survived the war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Amazed how many servived the war.


Kinda puts some realism in Mike Spick's Ace survival curve doesn't it?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 25, 2018)

Ambitious man like Genda didn't mind sacrifice his men for his fame.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2018)

the Germans' Archive
German volunteers packing Christmas presents for the troops

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2018)

That shot on the invasion barge in post #12519 looks like Robert Capa's, maybe? He took those infamous shots on which the first 20 minutes' action sequence was based in Saving Private Ryan. In London at LIFE magazine's office, an overeager developer turned up the heat so high in the developing room it destroyed all but 11 images of 72 that Capa took from the beach head whilst landing with the troops on D-Day.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2018)

he pic souce: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 27, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> #12493, Right Rear: Are they using one of those God forsaken small spare tires we are today cursed with?????


Count yourself lucky if you even have one! New cars DON'T EVEN have them now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2018)

the Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2018)

The Germans' Archive
.... the Ukraine

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2018)

The Germans' Archive
... the Balkans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Sep 28, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2018)

The Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 29, 2018)

What is that?


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 29, 2018)

Skoda PA II
Skoda PA II

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2018)

The next T-34/76 model 1941 knocked out in 1941.





the pic soiurce: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2018)

The Germans' Archive
Normandy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2018)

Source: Слави Янев‎ post at Warbird Information Exchange (WIX)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2018)

Air Fungus passenger handling ain't what it used to be !!
Oh, and your baggage is somewhere..... er.......... maybe lost. Awfully sorry for any inconvenience ....................


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2018)

A T-34/76 model 1941 with a cast turret.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2018)

The Germans' Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 1, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 511531



Another photo of the Tetrarch tank





source: Bing

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2018)

*A rare colour picture of a Stug at Russland. Note the wide winter tracks*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2018)

Since someone feels they are being picked on...

Reminder to everyone. Source your damn pics. If you did not take it, give credit.

Yes, a lot of these are public domain. Just source where you found it.

Thank you. Carry on...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 1, 2018)

Meanwhile in Burbank...
*Caption* - "Production. Lockheed P-38 pursuit planes. An overall assembly line where Lockheed P-38 pursuit ships take shape in a large Western aircraft plant. To the left is an identical line on which British "Lightning" ships are made. At the right is a long line of Allison liquid-cooled engines of a kind that has carried the P-38 through brilliant high-altitude performances."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 1, 2018)

*Caption* - "Production. Lockheed P-38 pursuit planes. Finishing a main beam for the center section of a Lockheed P-38 pursuit plane. When the center section of the ship is completed it will go to a "mating" operation in which other plane sections are attached to it. The plane body will then travel down the main assembly line where nose sections, engines, wings, landing gear and other equipment will be installed."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2018)

Question about sourcing: I often link a pic directly to the source site for display here. Still need to write it out?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Question about sourcing: I often link a pic directly to the source site for display here. Still need to write it out?



A link is fine...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2018)

Okee thanks.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 1, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> 
> View attachment 511551


Just taking the bomber out for a drink.


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2018)

Night Witches..





the pic source: Nocne wiedźmy – popularna nazwa 588 Pułku Nocnych...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2018)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 3, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 3, 2018)

*Caption* - "Boeing aircraft plant, Seattle, Washington. Production of B-17 (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Octupus punching machine working on parts for B-17 (Flying Fortress) bombers."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 3, 2018)

Meanwhile, in Inglewood...

*Caption* - "Production. Airplane manufacture, general. Model makers prepare accurately scaled miniatures of planes built at the Inglewood, California plant of North American Aviation, Incorporated. Here an experimental model of the P-51 ("Mustang") is being finished for wind tunnel and other tests. This plant produces the battle-tested B-25 ("Billy Mitchell") bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, and the P-51 ("Mustang") fighter plane, which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2018)

"Dieppe" .... "prominence" .... ? Bloody Hell ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 3, 2018)

Are the 'white' and 'grey' bomb symbols for day - night missions?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2018)

The Lancaster Mk.III JN-X "Get Sum Inn" , ND801 of no.75 (NZ) Squadron RAF..




the pic source: ND801 JN-X ‘Get Sum Inn’, 86 Ops – QED





the pic source: Lancaster Mk.III ND801 JN-V ‘Get Sum Inn’ | 75(nz)squadron
and also... Avro Lancaster ND801 'Get Sum Inn' images - Short Stirling & RAF Bomber Command Forum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 3, 2018)

Map of Eighth Air Force mission #677 to Cologne on October 14, 1944. From the estate of Harold Motz, navigator on the Westrope crew, 708th squadron, 447th bomb group.
UPL 26160 | American Air Museum in Britain

*Mission 677*: 1,040 bombers and 491 fighters are dispatched to make PFF attacks on Cologne, Germany; 5 bombers are lost:

1. 434 B-17s are dispatched to hit the Gereon marshalling yard (326); 1 hits a target of opportunity; 2 B-17s are lost and 93 damaged; 3 airmen are
WIA and 20 MIA. Escort is provided by 141 of 153 P-51s; 1 P-51 is damaged beyond repair.
2. 318 B-24s are dispatched to hit the Gremberg (127) and Eifelter (121) marshalling yards; 9 others hit Euskirchen; 3 B-24s are lost, 1 damaged
beyond repair and 137 damaged; 1 airman is KIA, 2 WIA and 20 MIA. Escort is provided by 177 of 184 P-47s and P-51s without loss.
3. 314 of 379 B-17s hit the secondary target, the Gereon marshalling yard; 1 other hits a target of opportunity; 2 B-17s are damaged beyond repair and
123 damaged; 1 airman is KIA and 3 WIA. Escort is provided by 151 of 154 P-47s and P-51s without loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2018)

"See this Igor? This is real leather."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> "See this Igor? This is real leather."



And liberated in Poland.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 5, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)

Can we take a drive ... can we take a drive please?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2018)

hitlers V12 vengence weapon ?
designed to launch tanks across the channel for operation sealoin II 1944

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 5, 2018)

Sadly, the Super Panzer programme failed when the protoype failed a key weight test to successfully cross a typical road bridge.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)

Flug-Liebe..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 5, 2018)

rochie said:


> hitlers V12 vengence weapon ?
> designed to launch tanks across the channel for operation sealoin II 1944



Sorry rochie, but maybe 'operation sirloin'?

By using soviet tanks (KV-1).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Sorry rochie, but maybe 'operation sirloin'?
> 
> By using soviet tanks (KV-1).


Sirloin, i like it


----------



## special ed (Oct 5, 2018)

Re post 12557: That main spar would give a very thick airfoil. Could it be for a model14?


----------



## special ed (Oct 5, 2018)

post 12587 appears the 109 slid into the Dornier. Bomber's props not bent (not running) but fighter's are and back broken by sliding into stbd engine. Engine cover still on bomber.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 6, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Flug-Liebe..
> 
> View attachment 512019
> 
> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.



No f'n wonder, he was Blindfolded!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 8, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2018)

POWs ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> POWs ...?



Do POWs carry guns?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2018)

#12592: "...and Corporal Schmidt was never allowed to eat beans again before a patrol"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

Ditto beans for #12598

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 9, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2018)

"... Do POWs carry guns?"
... It has been known to happen ... Japanese troops policed parts of Asia immediately after the surrender .... American POWs took over command and leadership of POW columns being force-marched west during the Last 100 Days ...
but ... I do stand rebuked for a foolish observation that I, myself, considered re-writing. The look of dejection on the faces is most often seen on the faces of columns of POWs. In retrospect I think those Indian soldiers are pulling back from their attack on Monte Casino Monestary.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 9, 2018)

and thank you Indian soldiers for being there. My grandfather served alongside Indian troops in France in 1915 and my father in France in 1940 as well as in the Middle East and Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> 
> View attachment 512379



I'm sure that'll just buff right out. No problem!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2018)

My first thought if that was me would be, "How can I get this home!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

Reminds me of the time I was helping a buddy at reserve drill load a used astrodome from our C-119 into his trunk. Who comes walking thru the parking lot but the group c.o. He says" You boys know they do random checks at the gate". We put it back in the salvage bin and we weren't checked. The mark of an excellent commander.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Oct 10, 2018)

Sinking of HMS Sahib from photos taken from RN Gabbiano at 6:30 A.M. off Milazzo on 24 April 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 10, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2018)

Great photography


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2018)

Yep. The Bf 110C coded L1+XB of Stab I.LG1, about 1940.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 11, 2018)

What are the objects hanging of the engine nacelles (4 per engine)? flame dampers?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes these are.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2018)

*Caption* - "Production. Airplane manufacture, general. This worker at North American's Inglewood, California, plant paints the U.S. Army insignia on war planes as they leave the final assembly floor. This plant produces the battle-tested B-25 ("Billy Mitchell") bomber, used in General Doolittle's raid on Tokyo, and the P-51 ("Mustang") fighter plane, which was first brought into prominence by the British raid on Dieppe."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2018)

*Caption *- "North American aviation, inc., Inglewood, Calif. 1942. A mechanic testing the power of a P-51 "Mustang" fighter plane."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 11, 2018)

Whoever the photog was did a good job. It has to be a 30th of a second to get the complete prop disc especially at night. We know it is a long exposure because of blurred sleeves and trousers in the slipstream. Allison eng and may be 4 gun wing.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 11, 2018)

Agreed, excellent photography.

I believe that's a P-51A of the eight gun variety. Two under the nose and three in each wing, the outer pair are just out of frame on each side.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2018)

Canadians




take surrender of Fallschirmjäger-Division
http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 11, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 11, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Agreed, excellent photography.
> 
> I believe that's a P-51A of the eight gun variety. Two under the nose and three in each wing, the outer pair are just out of frame on each side.


I rated your post informative because I never knew p51s, A model or otherwise ever came in in the 8 gun variety. I truly learn something new here every day( usually several things). Thanks.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 11, 2018)

P-51A had 4 hmgs, 2 in each wing.

Mustang I had 8 mgs.

It was equipped with four 0.50-in machine guns and four 0.30-inch guns. Two of the 0.50-in guns were mounted in the lower fuselage and were synchronized to fire through the propeller arc. The rest of the guns were mounted in the wings and fired clear of the propeller arc.

Peter,
North American P-51 Mustang

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 12, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 12, 2018)

I wondered if it might be a Mustang I because of the uneven mussel arangement. Too long since I read about and my books are out in my shop now. Good catch.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 12, 2018)

Milosh said:


> P-51A had 4 hmgs, 2 in each wing.
> 
> Mustang I had 8 mgs.
> 
> ...



Agree, been too long and I always get the Mark I and the P-51A mixed up, not to mention the Mark IA with 4 20mm's.


----------



## special ed (Oct 12, 2018)

And the A-36

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> 
> View attachment 512809


washed it last night.
and now i cant do a thing with it !

Reactions: Agree Agree:

1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2018)

"Terry's hair really stood on end when he saw that Wil.............. one of _those_ things !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 512687


that is a fantastic picture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2018)

Dutch Dornier Do.24K-1 (X-13) with 20mm dorsal turret cannon...






(Photograph courtesy of Andre' de Zwart)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2018)

A soviet Matilda tank.




the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)

The another flug-liebe...






the pic source: johnbr's post in the Do-215 under Bf-109 thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> 
> View attachment 513070


Poetry in motion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2018)

Groundcrew servicing a Hawker Hurricane IIB aircraft of No. 402 (City of Winnipeg) Squadron, Royal Canadian Air Force (R.C.A.F.), Fairwood Common, Wales, March 1942." Credit: Canada. Dept. of National Defence / Library and Archives Canada / PA-136720.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 510870
> 
> the pic source: the Bundesarchiv


See what I got at a yard sale for just $2.00?


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 512006


The Aflac Choir.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 15, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> 
> View attachment 512905


"Do you have Prince Albert in a can? Then let him out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 15, 2018)

DIVE...DIVE...DIVE...

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Looks to be Florida, Utah, North Dakota or Delaware and reason number 1 why I did *NOT* join the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 15, 2018)

Strangely, the U.S. Navy program to make steam powered dreadnought submarines never really got very far...

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2018)

Great pics!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918
> View attachment 513482


The two on the top are replaying "Brokeback Mountain". "It could be like thith forever."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 18, 2018)

As we know, one of our heroes has Flown West, Lt. William Runnels has left us, we are saddened by his passing but I hope we also rejoice and cherish the time we got to spend chatting with him.

So Bill, this one's for you...

*Caption *- "Girl putting finishing touches on bombardier nose section of a new B-17F"

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

I'm pretty sure Bill would approve of the subject material, both the nose cone and the worker(s)...






_Also, knowing Bill, we'd better make that a double..._






*God Speed my friend.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2018)

"Und now, on Whermacht Forces Network, Klaus will play Schubert's fourth symphony, in A minor .... stay tuned for more music, mit der Gunther Muller Band next, presenting 'Padderborn 6500' "..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2018)

> I believe that's a P-51A of the eight gun variety. Two under the nose and three in each wing, the outer pair are just out of frame on each side.



I hate to be pedantic Peter, but the aeroplane in the picture is a Mustang I armed with 8 machine guns; four .50s and four .303s. The P-51A was not the same and appeared later; it was armed with four .50 cal MGs, two in each wing only.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2018)

Prosit!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2018)

Operation Tannenberg (https://wikivisually.com/wiki/Operation_TannenbergG)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2018)

The pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2018)

My dad's a plumber, he has an awesome set of tools, I can fix it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2018)

The same Hs 126 seen in the post #12,670






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 22, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3
> 
> View attachment 514087


This looks like a really bad idea.
Flamethrower in a pine forest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2018)

Better call Fire Marshal Bill


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 23, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3
> View attachment 513933




Too late, Helmut found out that in a picture meant only for Gertrude, Otto had invented "die Foto-Bombe".


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 23, 2018)

Early shot of U.S.S. Langley, I thought it cool that their shooting a landings at anchor, unless he's just doing a fly by.

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)

The same Hs 126 seen in the post #12,670 and #13674...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Early shot of U.S.S. Langley, I thought it cool that their shooting a landings at anchor, unless he's just doing a fly by.
> 
> *Source* - U. S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 514167



I think they were done at anchor. Them string bags didn't need any forward motion to keep aloft.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3
> 
> View attachment 514175


He was too stinking cheap to buy a train ticket.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3
Russians recover their dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2018)

ROYAL AIR FORCE OPERATIONS IN MALTA, GIBRALTAR AND THE MEDITERRANEAN, 1939-1945.

Airmen of the Special Erection Party assemble a Hawker Hurricane and a Supermarine Spitfire Mark V unpacked from crates at North Front, Gibraltar. The Special Erection Party was established at Gibraltar in July 1942 to assemble and test fly aircraft crated from Britain by sea for the reinforcement of Malta. They are seen here working on a shipment of 70 Spitfires and 27 Hurricanes which arrived by sea on 15 September 1942 and which were built, test-flown and dispersed to vacant areas of the station in 11 days. The SEP were assisted by 15 special tractors and six Coles cranes - two of which are seen in action here - to help speed up the handling.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 24, 2018)

N4521U said:


> I think they were done at anchor. Them string bags didn't need any forward motion to keep aloft.....



There's a bit of a stiff breeze blowing over the deck, too; take a look of the plume of smoke from the steamer behind the one immediately visible - its stack is oriented in the opposite direction, if you look closely. The Langley's anchor isn't down, although its others might be on the other side?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 25, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> There's a bit of a stiff breeze blowing over the deck, too; take a look of the plume of smoke from the steamer behind the one immediately visible - its stack is oriented in the opposite direction, if you look closely. The Langley's anchor isn't down, although its others might be on the other side?



Re: the anchor, yeah, the Starboard one is up and there's a line just above and intercepting the gentleman's black hat which may or may not be the Port side anchor chain. It seems to be too low of an angle to be the anchor chain compared to the location of the Starboard anchor though.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 25, 2018)

*Caption* - "The Brewster "Buffalo" (F2A-1) Navy fighter is a favorite with many American Air Force and Royal Air Force pilots. This plane, which is usually based on a carrier, is exceedingly maneuverable and capable of excellent performance at high altitudes. Powered by a 1,000 horsepower Wright cyclone engine it has a top speed of about 330 miles per hour, a range of 1,000 miles and a ceiling of approximately 35,000 feet ." *<-- A tad bit optimistic eh?*

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)

The same Bf 109F-4 in the spring ...





the pic source: the Internet..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2018)

And here the next shot of the "White 4" ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Oct 26, 2018)

Why would two holes be cut in the fuselage just ahead of the fuselage hatch?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2018)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2018)

An the next shot of the :White 4"





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2018)

Dead or sleeping?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2018)

Sleeping...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2018)

Sleeping.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 29, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dead or sleeping?



Some of us are so skilled at the latter that it's almost indistinguishable from the former!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 29, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> *Caption* - "The Brewster "Buffalo" (F2A-1) Navy fighter is a favorite with many American Air Force and Royal Air Force pilots. This plane, which is usually based on a carrier, is exceedingly maneuverable and capable of excellent performance at high altitudes. Powered by a 1,000 horsepower Wright cyclone engine it has a top speed of about 330 miles per hour, a range of 1,000 miles and a ceiling of approximately 35,000 feet ." *<-- A tad bit optimistic eh?*
> 
> *Source* - U. S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 514413



Just a wee bit!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 29, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Why would two holes be cut in the fuselage just ahead of the fuselage hatch?



Souvenir hunters....possibly the source of an embellished "war story" if/when the thief made it home. "There I was, minding me own business when this sodding great Messerschmitt dives at me and starts shooting. So I gets me rifle, takes careful aim...and brings 'im down with a single bullet. And here's a piece of the kite just to prove it!" etc etc.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Oct 30, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh boy.... did they really need a such large fire to heat up the bucket of a soup and a couple of potatoes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy.... did they really need a such large fire to heat up the bucket of a soup and a couple of potatoes?



Maybe they were in a hurry?


----------



## Milosh (Oct 30, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Souvenir hunters....possibly the source of an embellished "war story" if/when the thief made it home. "There I was, minding me own business when this sodding great Messerschmitt dives at me and starts shooting. So I gets me rifle, takes careful aim...and brings 'im down with a single bullet. And here's a piece of the kite just to prove it!" etc etc.



Except it came down in friendly territory.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 30, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Just a wee bit!



The -1 could out maneuver the F4F. Later dash numbers not so as the a/c got heavier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 30, 2018)

v2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 515003



So we've heard that the Yanks have something called "BarBeeCuu", seems kinda' an expensive way to cook if you ask us...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Maybe they were in a hurry?



Back of forward?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 31, 2018)

Something a little different:

*Caption* - "A still-running 1942 International (brand) truck in Shoshoni, Wyoming. Its owner says that in its prime, the truck hauled logs to big cities in support of the (World War II) war effort."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress [Photo taken circa 2016]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 31, 2018)

*Caption* - "A peek inside the well-kept cabin of a still-running 1942 International (brand) truck in Shoshoni, Wyoming. Its owner says that in its prime, the truck hauled logs to big cities in support of the (World War II) war effort."

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress [Photo taken circa 2016]

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com frankreich-im-september-1942-soldaten-der-leibstandarte-kehren-nach-einem-ausmarsch-1942-jpg.515149/?hash=3f679c34883d98dae91a364dc5ac17ff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 31, 2018)

Young lady working in a Van Nuys aircraft factory ca. 1944, her name, Norma Jeane Baker, we would come to know her as the iconic Marilyn Monroe.
*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 31, 2018)

She was working at Radioplane at 16 years old.

Also, post #12661, it seems the Germans "found" a Studebaker we gave to the Russians.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com gebirgs-ja-ger-pionier-btl82-remagen-ahrweiler-pfalz-rhein-237-jpg.515256/?hash=76c9da0e22525fe29f30de5e9772eb25

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 31, 2018)

My friend Jimmy Goodson's P-51B VF-B. 336th FS/4thFG. Very few pixs of his B's exist. The eagle is from the Pratt and Whitney logo.
source: fourth fighter group assoc website

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 1, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> View attachment 515257
> 
> My friend Jimmy Goodson's P-51B VF-B. 336th FS/4thFG. Very few pixs of his B's exist. The eagle is from the Pratt and Whitney logo.
> source: fourth fighter group assoc website



So Tie, you knew James Goodson? Cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2018)

"Here Hans. Take one of these every four hours, and if that doesn't clear the constipation, see the M.O."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> So Tie, you knew James Goodson? Cool.


Went down alot of the east coast airshows and symposiums with him and a few other 4th vets for about a year and a half. His son owned a leather jacket business and I would tag alot hawking my lithos and prints with Jimmy and the guys. Oh, the stories...
The best day was when we went down to Florida and spent the day visiting with Don Blakeslee. Still sharp as a razor, still hated the germans(?) and still had a loaded .45ACP nearby. A real character. So, I spent the afternoon totally geeking out with ever question I could thing of.Total gentlemen they put up with all my unabashed enthusiasm. I remember reading somewhere that Don had make an impassioned,dramatic speech to the brass about getting the 'stangs and was always curious as to what he actually said. His response..."We were the best." Oh, well the books were wrong again.
Jimmy was the consummate gentleman. Spoke French,German and a couple other languages (hence the Nuremberg gig) and very willing to share with his adventures.
I miss him, and all guys, very much.




Jimmy is on the right.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2018)

Lysanders over Madagascar, December 1942. [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2018)

A Polish Petlyakov Pe-2UT





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2018)

Ralph Hofer and Duke




Home Page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 2, 2018)

I see a train, 2 mast sail ship and a 3 masted ship. Interesting.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2018)

Man, heck of a way to take care of those pesky squirrels!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> 1870 medals - Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 515381


The first stump grinding business!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2018)

org-foto-wehrmacht-frankreich-franzosischer-panzer-typ-tarnmuster-_57-jpg.515445/?hash=8fcafc839bb7fc30d0abdf986433e96dhttp://histomil.com/viewtopic.php?t=3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com foto-wehrmacht-frankreich-schwerer-lkw-lastwagen-jpg.515513/?hash=1a45496bdb2475be6a674f5bbd021e8b

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2018)

orig-foto-jagdpanzer-tiger-p-panzer-tank-sdkfz-jpg.515742/?hash=a053333c9922eef7b271c782aacd12db

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2018)

the pic source: Panzerjäger Tiger (P) “Ferdinand” knocked out at Kursk – 1943 [1000×570]

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 4, 2018)

Ascari, Italian Colonial troops.
Ascari fought bravely for the whole of Abissinian Campaign.
Their behavior in the siege of the Amba Alagi of 1941 deserves to be remembered. In fact, when the Duke of Aosta, Viceroy of Ethiopia, authorized their demobilization and their return home to avoid a harsh British detention and the British threat of reprisal against their families, given the imminence of the total exhaustion of the ammunition, almost all the Ascari - except sporadic cases - preferred to stay next to their officers, fighting strenuously until the inevitable final surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 5, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> Spoke French,German and a couple other languages (hence the Nuremberg gig) and very willing to share with his adventures.
> 
> *SNIP*



Time to show my ignorance, "Nuremberg gig"?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)

Panzer IV 1941





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 5, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Time to show my ignorance, "Nuremberg gig"?



I would suspect the Nuremberg trials, post war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

Milosh said:


> I would suspect the Nuremberg trials, post war.


Yes. Jimmy was a translator for some of the big names. I do remember Speer specifically.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)

Three soviet T-26 light tanks...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com privatfoto-panzer-sdkfz-222-nahaufnahme-mit-winter-schneetarnung-u-jpg.515953/?hash=0a050771e070f81fd4eae6cc9e054958

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2018)

Man that looks cold


----------



## Glider (Nov 6, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man that looks cold


I think all things are relative. On one of my projects the person who managed the budget was from Siberia. During the winter all she complained about was the cold, and I asked her how come, she comes from a place where the temperature must be minus heaven only knows what. All she would say was that it was a different type of cold


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)

T-26 model 1938, 1939 and 1933 at Moscow front, 1941.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 7, 2018)

Glider said:


> I think all things are relative. On one of my projects the person who managed the budget was from Siberia. During the winter all she complained about was the cold, and I asked her how come, she comes from a place where the temperature must be minus heaven only knows what. All she would say was that it was a different type of cold



Yup cold with moisture in the air feels much colder than dry cold air. In the summer dry air at the same temperature doesn't feel as hot a wet air at the same temperature.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 7, 2018)

^^^ Yup, that's a powerful snapshot, and the true cost of war. We need a "SAD" image in the likes bar.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hans felt downtrodden at being hand-picked, for the 4th time, to play Mary in the Fallschirmjager's nativity play. "Still", the thought, "better this than the job Willi and Helmut have playing the donkey."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Hans felt downtrodden at being hand-picked, for the 4th time, to play Mary in the Fallschirmjager's nativity play. "Still", the thought, "better this than the job Willi and Helmut have playing the donkey."


Unfortunately it was also Helmut's fourth time as the back of the donkey...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> 1870 medals - Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 516108


"Some how, you're always on my ass."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com z18-11-x-kampfsegler-dfs-230-kreta-fallschirmjager-_57

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 10, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> 1870 medals - Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 516496


Don't know what he's smiling about. The stein looks empty.


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Don't know what he's smiling about. The stein looks empty.


He may have just finished draining it. There is another one there which may have more.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com



z18-11-x-kampfsegler-dfs-230-kreta-fallschirmjager

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2018)

at6 said:


> He may have just finished draining it. There is another one there which may have more.


Good point.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 11, 2018)

Carro armato medio M 13/40 Centro Radio.
Used for radio communicdatione: note the antennas to the left of the turret.

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 12, 2018)

*




*
Carlo Gnocchi (San Colombano al Lambro, 25 October 1902 - Milan, 28 February 1956) was an Italian presbyter, educator and writer. He is revered as “Beato” by the Catholic Church.
He was military Chaplain of the Alpine troops during the Second World War and, following the tragic experience of the war, he worked to alleviate the sores of suffering and misery created by the confict.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com foto-wkii-gebirgsja-ger-gewehr-g43-jpg.517334


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
 3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Nov 13, 2018)

A submerged naval mine of the Second World War. that contained about three hundred kgs of TNT perfectly preserved, was made to explode 6th June 2018 about ten nm from Cagliari, Sardinia.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com org-foto-wehrmacht-frankreich-soldatengrab-wegweiser-ardennen-vouziers-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2018)

A T-34/76 carrying the infantry soldiers, 1944





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2018)

IS-2 heavy tanks during an attack in 1944.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> IS-2 heavy tanks during an attack in 1944.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pix! You don't realize the size of this beast until you stand next to one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2018)

To be honest the IS-2 wasn't bigger than the T-34/76. The difference was the weight and the length of the barrel.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2018)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com 2-wk-deutsches-flugzeug-soldaten-einheimische-jpg.517599

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)

A knocked out T-26 in 1941





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2018)

1870 medals - Histomil.com 11-x-foto-gebirgsjager-regiment-99-in-den-_57-jpg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2018)

alte-foto-postkarte-kleinkampfmittel-der-kriegsmarine-sprengboot-fahrer-jpg.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2018)

the pic source: T-34 m.41/42 197 StuG Abt

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2018)

altes-soldaten-postkarte-kreta-jpg.518165

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2018)

RAF DH Vampire Crashed on 1955. 
(Thanks to Wurger.)

View attachment 518385

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

I would say that's a DH Vampire. However the date of pic taking seems to be incorrect. because the planes were intorduced in April 1945 and didn't get ready operationally until 1946. Judging by the markings it was a RAF Vampire.

Edit.. yep that's the RAF T11 Vampire two-seater trainer serial XD378 crashed at the Kai Tak , Hong Kong in 1955 due to the air brakes falure.









pic sources.. 
Crash Jet Kai Tak Nullah | Gwulo: Old Hong Kong
D.H. Vampire XD378..crash at Kai Tak hong Kong 1955. Orig photo | #500889014

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I would say that's a DH Vampire. However the date of pic taking seems to be incorrect. because the planes were intorduced in April 1945 and didn't get ready operationally until 1946. Judging by the markings it was a RAF Vampire.
> 
> Edit.. yep that's the RAF T2 Vampire two-seater trainer serial XD378 crashed at the Kai Tak , Hong Kong in 1955 due to the air brakes falure.
> 
> ...


thanks. But Iran hadn't this plane. And they said that it's in Iran. Now, I have something to prove them they are wrong. (Only god knows how many more things like this one we have...).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

I see.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2018)

bei-ingoldstadt-grosse-ubung-schlauchboot-infersbatl-320-copy-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 19, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> alte-foto-postkarte-kleinkampfmittel-der-kriegsmarine-sprengboot-fahrer-jpg.
> 
> View attachment 518107



What is this? Yes a boat but class and country.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

That's the German Kamikaze boat. I'm not sure if there were any classes of them but these were just called the Sprengboot and made from all ex yachts and boats built in Germany and other occuplied countries.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you Wurger.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


> That's the German Kamikaze boat. I'm not sure if there were any classes of them but these were just called the Sprengboot and made from all ex yachts and boats built in Germany and other occuplied countries.



Judging from the way the chap is falling off the back of the boat, perhaps he isn't too keen on the whole kamikaze thing?


----------



## Milosh (Nov 19, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Judging from the way the chap is falling off the back of the boat, perhaps he isn't too keen on the whole kamikaze thing?



He was suppose to jump and picked up by another boat.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

The "fahrer" in the English means a driver. His task was to get it as close as possible to a targe, set the course and then jump out. However other Sprengboots I have seen pics didn't have the possibility of getting off in the way. Regarding to being picked up.. I'm not sure looking at the pic..










the pic source: Orig Foto AK Kleinkampfmittel der Kriegsmarine Sprengboot Fahrer Gummi Anzug Gay • EUR 33,23

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 19, 2018)

Then the "kamikaze" description is perhaps inaccurate?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)

To a certain extent , yes it is , I would say. However I can't imagine how to survive when the target was at the North Sea for instance. But if we would consider the boat as the Kamikaze then it is quite correct because it was the single-use boat. Also being spotted the guy didn't have any chance to reach the target rather.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2018)

Kind of like the old fire ship of Drake vs the Spanish Armada days. Get upwind, light the ship on fire, get the crew off into the ship's boats and let it drift into the enemy line/harbor.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2018)

bei-ingoldstadt-grosse-ubung-schlauchboot-infersbatl-320-_57-jpg.518481

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

Ha! At first I thought the boats were being carried by hobbits!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2018)

Does kinda look that way....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Kind of like the old fire ship of Drake vs the Spanish Armada days. Get upwind, light the ship on fire, get the crew off into the ship's boats and let it drift into the enemy line/harbor.



Yep the kind of a ship was called "Brander" in the German or a fire ship/ fireship in the English.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Nov 20, 2018)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: the Internet.



The Deschimag AG Weser yard at Bremen. The Type XXI on its side is U-3052 pushed off its building block by a bomb on Feb 22 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ha! At first I thought the boats were being carried by hobbits!



Get your coat...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 20, 2018)

For the 100th Anniversary of the "War to End All Wars" Armistice.

*Caption* - "French Renault tank with American crew Sgt. Edward White and Cpl. Edward J. Elliot, Military Road near Cigarette Butte, France.

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2018)

bei-ingoldstadt-grosse-u-bung-schlauchboot-infersbatl-320-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 20, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> For the 100th Anniversary of the "War to End All Wars" Armistice.
> 
> *Caption* - "French Renault tank with American crew Sgt. Edward White and Cpl. Edward J. Elliot, Military Road near Cigarette Butte, France.
> 
> ...


"Don't fart!!!!! I'm down here."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2018)

at6 said:


> "Don't fart!!!!! I'm down here."



The expressions suggest that the fart has already achieved escape velocity!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2018)

That is not a happy looking camper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2018)

bensberg-ausbildung-erziehungsanstalt-fur-pimpfe-3-x-_57-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 20, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> For the 100th Anniversary of the "War to End All Wars" Armistice.
> 
> *Caption* - "French Renault tank with American crew Sgt. Edward White and Cpl. Edward J. Elliot, Military Road near Cigarette Butte, France.
> 
> ...


Sarge, you can't keep blaming the mustard gas for your farts!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2018)

Jeff Ethell collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2018)

A Somua S35 tank damaged in France, 1940.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2018)

bensberg-ausbildung-erziehungsanstalt-fur-pimpfe-4-x-_57-copy

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Milosh (Nov 21, 2018)

That would be depressing to see whether you are the first in or laying there with a room full of other wounded soldiers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2018)

bensberg-ausbildung-erziehungsanstalt-fur-pimpfe-4-x-_57-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2018)

Sd.Kfz.250/11 in Russia ...






the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2018)

bensberg-ausbildung-erziehungsanstalt-fu-r-pimpfe-4-x-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2018)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2018)

*dr-wehrmacht-1-foto-soldaten-auf-jpg.518983*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2018)

e406-soldat-1942-wehrmacht-wh-frankreich-fahre-_57-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2018)

A Panzer IV.. 1944





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2018)

elitesoldaten-foto-konvolut-polizeidivision-camo-technik-einsatz-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2018)

A Pz.Kpfw. III and destroyed T-26, Russia, 1941.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2018)

f19111-2x-orig-foto-ausschnitt-a-serie-unsere-jpg.519217

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2018)

fallschirmja-ger-1fjd-splittertarn-knochensack-sprung-der-kameraden-bild1-jpg.519314

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2018)

KV-8 heavy flame throver tank and the German 88mm Flak gun.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2018)

foto-deut-soldaten-mit-wintermantel-sonnenbrille-gewehr-russland-jpg.519448

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2018)

foto-deutsche-wh-fahrzeug-u-pferde-kutschen-doch-zersto-rte-stadt-jpg.519518

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2018)

A T-34/76 captured and used by Germans.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2018)

foto-fotografie-wehrmacht-deutsche-panzer-an-einer-furt-jpg.519575

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 28, 2018)

FLYING-TIGER-USED-PARTS-DEPARTMENT-TOUNGOO-BURMA-AVG






https://www.pinterest.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow...do you realize how much this junk would be worth today...with that provenance (did I spell that right?)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2018)

An another T-34/76 captured and used by Germans.





the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2018)

foto-mg-zwillingssockel-4-batt-flak-jpg.519605

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 28, 2018)

*Caption* - "Army Air Force test pilots prepare to make a routine test flight in a North American B-25 bomber prior to acceptance by the Army." October, 1942

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 28, 2018)

*Caption* - "Detroit, Michigan. Assembly of Rolls Royce engines at the Packard Motor Car Company. Army Air Force inspectors checking parts submitted by a Packard inspector." January, 1943

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 28, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow...do you realize how much this junk would be worth today...with that provenance (did I spell that right?)


you can use Fubar's way back machine!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2018)

foto-panzer-2-weltkrieg-bild-13-jpg.519671

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 29, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> *Caption* - "Army Air Force test pilots prepare to make a routine test flight in a North American B-25 bomber prior to acceptance by the Army." October, 1942
> 
> *Source* - U. S. Library of Congress
> 
> View attachment 519606




I hate to quote one of my own posts but I absolutely love this photo, is he not the epitome of the "Let's get it done" guy we all know? I'm guessing he's an NAA employee but could be wrong. Got his coveralls and maintenance cap on, the glare he's giving looks like it could down a Messerschmidt and the casual arm resting out the window... classic awesome in my book. I can just about hear him tell the second looie in the right seat to "Take some notes sonny, we're takin' this rig out for a little spin". And the guy in the right seat looks pensive to say the least.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2018)

Soviet submarines S-36 and S-37 in 1941





the pic source: the Inernet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2018)

... where?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2018)

foto-panzer-2-weltkrieg-bild-20-jpg.519788

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

The same shipyard seen in the post #12867 with the S-36 and S-37 Russian submarines from bird's eye view.





the pic soource: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2018)

OK, but Leningrad? Black Sea? Pre June 22 '41?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

As memo serves the caption said something about the Ukraine. So it would be the Black Sea. Perhaps the Sevastopol. The pic was dated on 1941 and seems to be taken by Germans. There is some debris around and the submarines look lik being abandoned and damaged while being not finished yet. 
Therefore the post June 1941 seems to be very likely.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you

I have scant knowledge of soviet industrial base so I am always curious about what was made where and when


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

OK. I'll be keeping it in mind

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2018)

foto-wehrmacht-france-bomber-potez-wrack-1940-jpg.519811

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## Milosh (Dec 1, 2018)

Wiki says the subs 'scuttled' at Nikolayev Aug 15 1941.
http://aprettywoman.com/gifs1/maps/ukraine_nikolaev.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 1, 2018)

I hope it's right photo. Imperial Iranian Air Force soviet built Policarpov R5 Reconnaissance / light bomber . Also have a look at "Lennart Andersson: Iranian Eagles-Civil and Military Aviation in Iran 1924-1949" .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2018)

It's fine. Here a llittle bit larger..

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2018)

foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-deutsche-bewaffnete-soldaten-vernehmen-jpg.519871

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2018)

A MG-34 at action station...





the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2018)

What do you suppose is happening in that tree picture I wonder...


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-deutsche-bewaffnete-soldaten-vernehmen-jpg.519871
> 
> View attachment 519871


is soldier on left French? Or ???

S


michaelmaltby said:


> foto-panzer-2-weltkrieg-bild-13-jpg.519671
> 
> View attachment 519671


Soviet column ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2018)

T


Capt. Vick said:


> What do you suppose is happening in that tree picture I wonder...


Wishing that war ends sooner and they can see another Christmas with their families. IMO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2018)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 510986


that's me whenever I watch Iranian tv !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 2, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> What do you suppose is happening in that tree picture I wonder...


Probably early WW2. Looks like they've just captured a French soldier.
Notice the German on the right has a WW1 era helmet, and the soldier 2nd from the right is wearing what appears to be cavalry spurs on his boots.. 
And the German with his back to the camera is holding 2 rifles, one probably was the captive's.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2018)

foto-wkii-frankreich-geschu-tzstellung-der-wehrmacht-jpg.520009

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2018)

A MG-34 in Poland in 1939..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 2, 2018)

Good eye tyrotom. I missed all three. I think the rifle on the shoulder is an MAS but not sure.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2018)

.... in _1934_..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2018)

.. the Germans Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... in _1934_..?



1939.. just typo. I really need to get a new pair of glasses.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2018)

luftwaffenhelferin-blitzma-del-pelzmu-tzen-lager-radom-polen-jpg.520221

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2018)

StuG III at Novgorod ,Russia, 1941...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2018)

the Germans Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2018)

StuG III Ausf B, Russia ,1941...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2018)

foto-wehrmacht-abwurfbeha-lter-versorgungsbombe-mg-munition-patronengurte-jpg.520329

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2018)

A StuG.III damaged in the East Prussia, the winter 1945..






the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2018)

wehrmacht-flak-horchgera-t-ringtrichter-richtungsho-rer-mit-tarnmuster-jpg.520554

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Milosh (Dec 6, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> wehrmacht-flak-horchgera-t-ringtrichter-richtungsho-rer-mit-tarnmuster-jpg.520554
> 
> View attachment 520554



What is being painted?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2018)

Radar...I hope it's off or no little Fritzs'

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2018)

Nein.. das ist der Ringtrichter Richtungshörer Horchgerät (RRH) - the acoustic monitoring device ...











the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh snap, my apologies


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans Archive
> View attachment 520247


This how you deliver your "Boom Pizza">

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nein.. das ist der Ringtrichter Richtungshörer Horchgerät (RRH) - the acoustic monitoring device ...
> 
> View attachment 520662
> View attachment 520663
> ...


I taut I heard a pooty tat.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2018)

As if to emphasize the point that I was wrong, CNN literally just published this on their website:

http://edition.cnn.com/style/article/war-sound-locators-before-radar/index.html

What are the chances?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2018)

foto-wehrmacht-russland-schwerer-vormarsch-panzer-38t-tank-jpg.520717

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks Wurger.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 7, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> No caption necessary...
> 
> View attachment 309058
> 
> ...


what Mullahs did with Iran after 1979 !!!
(Just as joking. Not political.)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2018)

A StuG III - across a river.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2018)

foto-wehrmacht-russland-zersto-rte-lkw-kolonne-lastwagen-jpg.52078

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> foto-wehrmacht-russland-zersto-rte-lkw-kolonne-lastwagen-jpg.52078
> 
> View attachment 520787


Hurry, hurry on down to Adolf's fine used cars!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2018)

In the russian mud... 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2018)

foto-ak-kriegsmarine-torpedo-u-bernahme-vom-u-tanker-jpg.520816

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2018)

foto-ak-postkarte-kriegsmarine-sperrgeschu-tz-marine-artillerie-jpg.520900

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2018)

StuG III on its way ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 9, 2018)

2 English / British Propaganda postcards Using depicts Hitler as "Zahak Mardoosh" (Lit. Snake shoulder Zahak, a myth person in Shahnameh) with Mussolini and Hirohito as Snakes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2018)

foto-postkarte-kleinkampfmittel-der-kriegsmarine-sprengboot-fahrer-jpg.521053

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2018)

PBY 5A Alaska, 1943





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2018)

fotomesserschmitt-me-109-wird-auf-feldflugplatz-vom-jpg.521112

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2018)

*




Signed photo of Adolf Hitler , Sent to Reza Shah.
Hopefully, this one is still available at Niavaran Palace.




Hassan Esfandiary , An Iranian diplomat visiting Hitler.
these photos are from Wikipedia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2018)

A soviet T-26 from 6th Armored Division marching through Tabriz Streets. 
Photo from Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2018)

An allied Soldier guarding Polish camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 10, 2018)

Special post for 

 v2
and 

 Wurger
.
Polish Guests celebrating Christmas in Iran. Merry Christmas to you, dear members / visitors .

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2018)

pressefoto-17x23-cm-wehrmacht-fallschirmja-ger-bild2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2018)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2018)

Fw 190 and Ju-87 in Finland...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2018)

A great pic


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2018)

pressefoto-ilmensee-050243-grenadierkompanie-bezieht-eine-neue-stellung-jpg.521416

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2018)

MC.200 Saetta in Russia 1942..





the pic source: tthe Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2018)

u-bersetzen-mit-floss-slapa-sleim-bei-rylsk-jpg.521710

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2018)

vormarsch-mit-ku-belwagen-an-franz-flu-chtlinge-ferrieres-montargis-jpg.521781

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2018)

Macchi MC.200 Saetta, 369 Squadriglia , Stalino, Russia, 1942





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2018)

vormarsch-panzer-iii-an-88-cm-flak-36-jpg.521867

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 14, 2018)

Wurger said:


> PBY 5A Alaska, 1943
> 
> View attachment 521263
> 
> the pic source: the Internet.



"Join the Navy and see the world" they said. "#@*&*#* %#[email protected]" says I!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2018)

altes-fotoalbum-gebirgsjager-heimat-griechenland-norwegen-_57-jpg.521874

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2018)

0_126b2_f983fb9b_orig-jpg.522116

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2018)

Macchi MC200 Saetta 372 Squadriglia





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> "Join the Navy and see the world" they said. "#@*&*#* %#[email protected]" says I!!



"Donya, Giti, Hasti and Jahan are slept. When they wake up, I tell them."

All four stand for "World" in Persian, first 3 are girl names, last one for boys.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

Portside and starboard of Imperial Iranian Navy Light Destroyer "Babr" (Tiger). 

Note Imperial Emblem on 2nd photo. Also you can see "Babr" word on 1st pic.

Source of these Photos: Iran under Allied Control, 1939 - 1945 , Safaoddin Tabaraieeian , P-p 54 & 55.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

Caption says: Allied General Speaks with Soldiers. 
Source: Same book, p. 86

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

British and Soviet Generals meet each other.

Can anyone Identify British General ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 15, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Portside and starboard of Imperial Iranian Navy Light Destroyer "Babr" (Tiger).
> 
> Note Imperial Emblem on 2nd photo. Also you can see "Babr" word on 1st pic.
> 
> Source of these Photos: Iran under Allied Control, 1939 - 1945 , Safaoddin Tabaraieeian , P-p 54 & 55.


Cool. Nice to see the lesser well known equipment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2018)

The Imperial Iranian Navy gunboat "Babr"






and her tamer , the HMAS Yarra, a Grimsby-class sloop , 1941





pic source: The Shah’s Sumners

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> and her tamer , the HMAS Yarra, a Grimsby-class sloop , 1941
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HMAS Yarra (L 77) (Lt.Cdr. _Robert William_ Rankin, RAN) was sunk south off Java on May 4th, 1942, in a gun battle with by the Japanese heavy cruisers *Atago*, *Maya* and *Takao.*

*Source: Uboat.net , Search for ship.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> pic source: The Shah’s Sumners


Wordpress is Blocked by Regime

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> HMAS Yarra (L 77) (Lt.Cdr. _Robert William_ Rankin, RAN) was sunk south off Java on May 4th, 1942, in a gun battle with by the Japanese heavy cruisers *Atago*, *Maya* and *Takao.*
> 
> *Source: Uboat.net , Search for ship.*



The pennant should be U77 and her full name should be HAMS Yarra (II) as it was the second ship of the same name. The first one was the HMAS Yarra (I) River-class destroyer used in 1910 - 1929.

HMAS Yarra (I) in 1910.





the pic source: HMAS Yarra (1910) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2018)

Wurger said:


> The pennant should be U77 and her full name should be HAMS Yarra (II) as it was the second ship of the same name. The first one was the HMAS Yarra (I) River-class destroyer used in 1910 - 1929.
> 
> HMAS Yarra (I) in 1910.
> 
> ...


HMAS Yarra (L 77 / U 77) of the Royal Australian Navy - Australian Sloop of the Grimsby class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net
Ship page. Here indicated as sloop (?). I have no info about navy, at all. But like to search and gather info.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh yes , the pennant L77 was changed to the U77 and with the one she participated in the iranian operation in 1941.

Regarding the sloop ship type. She was the Grimsby-class sloop. A sloop is a small or mid warship also called the escorteur because it was used for convoying of cargo boats.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2018)

wk-foto-panzer-soldat-top-jpg.522199

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)

An abandoned S-65 Stalinets tractor, Odessa, October 1941





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Milosh (Dec 16, 2018)

Truck in the background has strange wheel positions > one ahead and the other at an angle.


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 16, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Truck in the background has strange wheel positions > one ahead and the other at an angle.


Evidently had a collision with something and bent or broke a tie rod.
Tyrodtom knows his suspensions and how they get disabled.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2018)

3-x-foto-ii-ir42-weiterbildung-und-besprechung-n19843-_57-jpg.522265

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2018)

Bulgarian and German soldiers, Bulgaria 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2018)

3x-foto-luftwaffe-jagdflieger-me109-abgeschossen-jg51-jpg.522324

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)

A captured soviet Stalinetz S-65 tractor, 1941





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2018)

4-x-official-ww2-photos-_57-jpg.522400

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2018)

A Stalinetz S-65 tractor and the soviet muddy road..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> 4-x-official-ww2-photos-_57-jpg.522400
> 
> View attachment 522400



So there was fighting in the Nuremberg stadium huh? Who knew?


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> So there was fighting in the Nuremberg stadium huh? Who knew?


That or it was being used as dump/wrecking yard.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2018)

"... The fast German advance during Operation Barbarossa in 1941 came as a total surprise to the Red Army. Swift relocation or escape was no domain of the STALINETZ S-65 - equipped units. With a full load, such as this Br-5 280mmt racked mortar and on soft soil, the top speed of the train could easily drop to 3 km/hr
https://www.tankograd.com/html/img/pool/MO-Stalinetz.pdf

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2018)

5x-foto-luftwaffe-jagdflieger-jg2-egon-mayer-_57-jpg.522534

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Dec 20, 2018)

MM what aircraft is #12973?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2018)

special ed said:


> MM what aircraft is #12973?



Immediate thought for me would be a Potez 630 variant.....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2018)

A captured soviet S-65 Stalinetz tractor...





The pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2018)

orig-foto-halbnackter-rad-soldaten-a0-beim-jpg.522592

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2018)

... would it be _fair _to say that the industrial resources and industrialization of Soviet agriculture post 1933, represnted by the S-65 Stalinetz tractor, was the "_dividend_" the Soviets received from the atrocities of collectivization and the eradication of the Kulaks ..?

The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Stalin's Forced Famine 1932-33

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 21, 2018)

The third man from the left seems unhappy. Is it the formation, the camera or the hand on his shoulder?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2018)

If you would be stand on one leg only so long you wasn't be happy too.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2018)

A captured by Germans soviet atillery tractor ( Artillerieschlepper ) CT3-5 (STZ-5) towing a gun






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2018)

88-cm-flakstellung-soldaten-am-zielmessgera-t-ostfront-jpg.522619

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2018)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2018)

A Winter in Russia is the Winter.. 





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2018)

konvolut-panzer-und-halbkettenfahrzeuge-wehrmacht-_57-jpg.522657

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2018)

A soviet GAZ AAA truck pulled out of the mud by a German Sd.Kfz. 6 half-track ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2018)

the German's Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

Vickers 40mm Pom-pom anti-aircraft guns on HMS Rodney

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

The Battle off Samar The unequal battle that ensued off Samar was a near run thing for the Americans. Had Kurita not been confused about what forces he was facing and pressed his attacks he may have inflicted painful damage on the actual invasion forces. However after a morning of battle, in which Taffy-3’s destroyers, destroyer escorts, aircraft and even the Jeep carriers themselves inflicted heavy damage on the Japanese force Kurita withdrew.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)

Buy buy ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)

A S-65 Stalinetz tractor as an artillery tug.





the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> 88-cm-flakstellung-soldaten-am-zielmessgera-t-ostfront-jpg.522619
> 
> View attachment 522619



Short arm inspection?????????? Just what is it they are doing in there??? Things that make you go Hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 23, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Short arm inspection?????????? Just what is it they are doing in there??? Things that make you go Hmmmmmmm!!!


 I thought they might be bending over a plotting/map table, planning a fire mission for their artillery battery.

It's probably too cold for a short arm inspection. You know how it shrinks when it's cold.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2018)

the Germans Archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2018)

the Germans archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2018)

the Germans archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2018)

Winter time ... 1941





The pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2018)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans archive
> 
> View attachment 523109


Must be a Wednesday

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2018)

the Germans archive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2018)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2018)

bombenvolltreffer-im-nibelungenwerk-jpg.523211

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*USS Allen M Summer DD692 taken from the USS Taluga AO-62 in heavy south china sea's January 1945, the original Allen M. Sumner-class destroyer, was named for Allen Melancthon Sumner, a USMC captain, who was killed in action during World War I.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*U-boat U-96



* 
*On the bridge of the German submarine U-96 during the seventh crusade. In this expedition on a boat was war correspondent Lothar-Günther Buhhajm taken between October-December 1941
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2018)

A group of Wehrmacht soldiers mugging for the camera from their lorry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*



*
*Soviet soldier inspects knocked out Porsche Type 205/2 German super-heavy tank Maus at the Kummersdorf test site.
Later, Soviet specialists this tank on the body of the Porsche Type 205/1 tank Maus and delivered this car to the USSR. Currently, this machine is in the museum of armored troops in Kubinka.
*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Maus tank Porsche Type 205/1 stuck in the mud 1944.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German flamethrower tank Flammpanzer III (Pz.Kpfw. III (Fl), Sd.Kfz. 141/3) 1943.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German heavy cruiser Prinz Eugen's Bow, 11-13.02.1942



* 
*Heading from Brest to Germany in a dash through the English channel during Operation Zerberus.
*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Curtiss Hawk 75A-2 CU-580 Lieutenant Jaakko Hillo from 32-th fighter squadron of the Finnish air force (LeLv-32) 16th October 1940*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German light antiaircraft artillery support ferry Siebel 1942 at Lahdenpohja,*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Showa L2D transport aircraft



* 
*Women-working for the Assembly of the Japanese Showa L2D transport aircraft (transport aircraft maritime type 0). L2D was designed in the design Bureau of the "Showa Hikoki based procured under licence of the American Douglas DC-3 aircraft. The allies had the codename L2D (Tabby) at Fukuoka Japan 1943
*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German heavy cruiser Admiral hipper at anchor in Norway1940.* 
*Admiral Hipper, the first of five ships of her class, was the lead ship of the Admiral Hipper–class of heavy cruisers which served with the German Kriegsmarine during World War II. The ship was laid down at the Blohm & Voss shipyard in Hamburg in July 1935 and launched February 1937; Admiral Hipper entered service shortly before the outbreak of war, in April 1939. The ship was named after Admiral Franz von Hipper, commander of the German battlecruiser squadron during the Battle of Jutland in 1916 and later commander-in-chief of the German High Seas Fleet.




Admiral Hipper saw a significant amount of action during the war. She led the assault on Trondheim during Operation Weserübung; while en route to her objective, she sank the British destroyer HMS Glowworm. In December 1940, she broke out into the Atlantic Ocean to operate against Allied merchant shipping, though this operation ended without significant success. In February 1941, Admiral Hipper sortied again, sinking several merchant vessels before eventually returning to Germany via the Denmark Strait. The ship was then transferred to northern Norway to participate in operations against convoys to the Soviet Union, culminating in the Battle of the Barents Sea on 31 December 1942, where she sunk the destroyer Achates and the Minesweeper Bramble but was in turn damaged and forced to withdraw by the light cruisers HMS Sheffield and HMS Jamaica.

Disappointed by the failure to sink merchant ships in that battle, Adolf Hitler ordered the majority of the surface warships scrapped, though Admiral Karl Dönitz was able to convince Hitler to retain the surface fleet. As a result, Admiral Hipper was returned to Germany and decommissioned for repairs. The ship was never restored to operational status, however, and on 3 May 1945, Royal Air Force bombers severely damaged her while she was in Kiel. Her crew scuttled the ship at her moorings, and in July 1945, she was raised and towed to Heikendorfer Bay. She was ultimately broken up for scrap in 1948–1952; her bell resides in the National Maritime*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Allied ships in the English channel during the Normandy landingsJune 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Japanese cargo ship in 1943



* 
*Japanese cargo ship before being bombed by an aircraft of the Indian air force in in the region of Randžuna India 1943. *
*the same Japanese cargo ship after being bombed by aircraft of the Indian air force in in the region of Randžuna India 1943.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*B-25 direct hit on Japanese Sub Hunter CH-39 on 10th November 1944*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Japanese sailors heading out to their ship IJNS Fuso at Kure in Japan 1943*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*German pocket Battleship Scharnhorst under fire during a battle, photo taken from the Bow.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Sub mk VIIC U-290 with damage caused by an RAF Mosquito on 14th june 44*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*View on the upper deck of the Japanese light cruiser Kitakami In the photo are the racks for transporting the suicide Kaiten torpedoes. One such torpedo is visible in the background.




The Kitakami basin was transformed into a ship-to take the human Kaiten torpedoes in the spring of 1944 combat operations since then did not participate in any.*
*practicing the Launching of the Japanese human Kaiten torpedoes from the light cruiser Kitakami.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Japanese Naval Fleet review



* 
*Marine Parade of the Imperial Japanese Navy on the 2,600 anniversary of accession to the throne of Emperor Jimmu, in front of Emperor Hirohito were 98 combat and support ships , like heavy Cruiser Kumano Battleships Haruna, Congo, Yamashiro Province, Ise Shrine, Matsu& Nagato, along with Carriers Hiryu & Akagi, in the air are Kawanishi H6K flying boats photo taken in Tokyo Bay on 11th October 1940
*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 27, 2018)

Could the two men in khaki uniforms be photographers? The one on the deck appears to hold a camera and the one on the equipment is holding hes ears.

Reply is for post 13020


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2018)

deutsche-flakstellung-flak-u-ber-esch-alzette-luxemburg-jpg.523305

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2018)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2018)

Wurfrahmen 40 rockets mounted on a Pz.35R (Renault R35)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 27, 2018)

Some stunning photo's there.
U290 obviously had a lucky escape to survive that, presumably rocket strike. The holes are too large for a 6pd.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 27, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Curtiss Hawk 75A-2 CU-580 Lieutenant Jaakko Hillo from 32-th fighter squadron of the Finnish air force (LeLv-32) 16th October 1940*
> View attachment 523256


The date can't be right. Germans didn't sell H-75s to Finland until 1941. Also the camo scheme is for later in the war. The H-75s arrived from Germany in overall RLM 71 or RLM 70, with RLM 65 undersides.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2018)

The captured Norwegian Hawk 75A-6s were sold to Finland in October 1940.
Captured French Hawk 75A-1s were sold to Finland in June 1941.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, but they didn't end up with LLv 32 until after the Continuation War started. The first Hawks (13 H-75A-6 and 7 H-75A-4) were issued to Recon units LLv 14 and LLv 16.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2018)

A close up shot of the S-65 tractor seen in the pic of the post #13026





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2018)

.... prime mover, tow truck. Saving gas.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2018)

deutsches-reich-2-weltkrieg-foto-soldaten-fluss-lkw-jpg.523422

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

special ed said:


> Could the two men in khaki uniforms be photographers? The one on the deck appears to hold a camera and the one on the equipment is holding hes ears.
> 
> Reply is for post 13020



Don't think the ship is a battle. No wake showing and to many sailors standing around.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2018)

estland-1941-jpg.523501

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2018)

At first I was like, cool GIs after D-day...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2018)

the Hornet ... the first 88 mm-armed tank hunter ... kill out to 4,000 yards ... and superior ranging optics
[photo source wiki]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)

A S-65 Stalinetz and a heavy gun...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2018)

_Jagdpanzer_ IV with infantry support, Hungary, 1944.
[photo source wiki]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)

A S-65 Stalinetz tractor as a tug with abandoned ML-20 152mm howitzer, model 1937 ...





the pic source; Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2018)

weltkrieg-luftwaffe-major-gu-nter-specht-jpg.523567

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2018)

Unusual drop tank on that 109.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)

A STZ-3 tractor and a GAZ AAA truck on a muddy road in Russia, 1940.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2018)

... any guess as to how many STZ-3 tractors the Germans were able to impress into service in the summer of 1941? Some would have been from agricultural collectives that were overrun.
It was a windfall, no doubt ... but slow


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)

The Russian references don't state the number of the captured STZ-3 tractors. It is mentioned only that the great number of the tractors was caught. Judging by the total number of 16.000 vehicles assembled in 1937-1941 , it should be quite a lot. The Red Army was delivered with 4000 of the STZ-3 tractors in the same time. I mean the period of 1937-1941.


----------



## special ed (Dec 30, 2018)

We have seen many pieces of German equipment, in this thread, which would have been stuck without the Russian tractor.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2018)

... do you think many of them survived Operation Typhoon at Moscow, December, 1941?
I cite that date because that's when the 'panjay' horses came to the rescue of the Heer

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)

Contrary to Soviets , Germans didn't consider the STZ-3 tractors to be a great artillery tugs because of its small weight and speed. So these were moved to the auxiliary "lighter" works. Especially these were useful at airfields towing heavy bombs, aircraft or rollers. Also these were used as tugs on the muddy or snowy roads. Because of that many of them could survive. But later without the spare parts, the number of them could be reduced considerably.

Here is a nice site with many interesting shots...

STZ-NATI page 1

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Milosh (Dec 30, 2018)

The STZ-3 must have been powerful as it could tow a KV-2 (from Wurger's link)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)

Do you mean the pic?





the pic source: STZ-NATI page 2

IMHO the tractor was not enough to town a such heavy tank. If you have a look at the enlarged part of the shot you will notice a steel line there. I think there was one more or two tugs. Also it is possible that the KV tank with the tractor together could be trying to pull something.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2018)

... agree ... harnessed tractors.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2018)

luftwaffe-flugzeug-fw-190-g-6-sg-jpg.523634

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2018)

foto-luftwaffe-jagdflieger-5-jg27-magdeburg-1940-jpg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)

A GAZ truck on railways..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2018)

Pardon me boys, is that the Chatzanayah choo choo .............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 31, 2018)

Bow damage to HMS Argonaut following torpedo attack, December 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2018)

foto-motiv-soldaten-mit-scha-ferhund-auf-milita-r-zug-jpg.523716

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2019)

A damaged GAZ AA truck in late 1941 or 1942...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year.

foto-ukraine-vormarsch-16-infanterie-division-jpg.523760

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2019)

gaz-aa_abandoned__destroyed_during_soviet_retreat__karelia_-jpg.523764

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2019)

A GAZ AAA truck as a fuel tank ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 1, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> gaz-aa_abandoned__destroyed_during_soviet_retreat__karelia_-jpg.523764
> 
> View attachment 523764


There seems to be a bit of congestion at the Braintree/Route 3 split south of Boston...you may want to find an alternate route...<insert news/traffic helo sound effect here>

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jan 1, 2019)

Is the thing sitting on the gas tank a distribution point for the fuel the truck is carrying?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)

IMHO that's a multi supply point for refueling of a couple of vehicles or planes at the same time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2019)

gemeinsam-jpg.523796

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2019)

getarnter-flak-kampfstand-frankreich-1940-ca-6-jpg.523854

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)

A soviet GAZ AA truck used by Germans..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2019)

... every picture tells a story

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2019)

foto-crash-junkers-ju52-dubnitza-bulgarien-staffelzeichen-jpg.523936

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 3, 2019)

I mentioned in another post somewhere, not sure which thread, about Ford being contracted to build a truck plant for agriculture and the military in 1920. The GAZ AA is just like the 1920 Ford model C down to the oval badge on the radiator shell and the gas fill on the cowl in front of the windshield.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)

No wonder , the GAZ AA is a licenced Ford AA assembling by soviets with a couple of modifications in the period 1932-1950.


----------



## special ed (Jan 3, 2019)

Yup, Even the bumper is the same.


----------



## Glider (Jan 3, 2019)

Wurger said:


> A damaged GAZ AA truck in late 1941 or 1942...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's a definition of damaged I don't want to see a destroyed example

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)

The another captured GAZ AA truck used by Germans.





the pic source: the iNternet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)

Glider said:


> If that's a definition of damaged I don't want to see a destroyed example



So maybe these fit more to your definition .. 















the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 3, 2019)

Now I won't sleep tonight, the white flag is flying


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*A-4 V-2 missile 1944*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2019)

6-x-4-photo-ww2-raf-british-jpg.524033

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2019)

That one dragged its chin a long way.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

The Germans received help from their allies. From August 1940, a flotilla of 27 Italian submarines operated from the BETASOM base in Bordeaux to attack Allied shipping in the Atlantic, initially under the command of Rear Admiral Angelo Parona, then of Rear Admiral Romolo Polacchini

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*79th Armoured Division: Britain’s Normandy Tank Force*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Essex class Fleet Carrier*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Yamashiro class Battleships*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Nagato (and Mutsu) class Battleship* 
Office of Naval Intelligence Ship Drawings and Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Prinz Eugen class Heavy Cruiser*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)

1941... a GAZ AA truck.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jan 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> 6-x-4-photo-ww2-raf-british-jpg.524033
> View attachment 524034



Bad day for the RAF as 2 other a/c in the background also seem to have had problems.

Typhoon from 182 Squadron.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2019)

notlandung-flugzeug-junkers-ju-87-jpg.524208

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> 6-x-4-photo-ww2-raf-british-jpg.524033
> View attachment 524034



Kick a few dents out, wash off the mud, fit a new prop and its good to fly tomorrow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

The big boy the 12'000lb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2019)

wwii-british-vad-nurses-working-jpg.524345

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2019)

original-press-photo-wwii-german-prisoner-of-war-jpg.524

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)

Su-152 at the Kirov factory in Chelyabinsk, 1943 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2019)

ostfront-jpg.524480

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)

StuG III Ausf G and a SU-152 knocked out at Kursk, 1943 ..






the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2019)

russ-flak-geschu-tz-erdkampf-an-der-ostfront-jpg.524644

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)

SU-152 captured in 1943..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2019)

say-bye-bye-jpg.524728

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 7, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> say-bye-bye-jpg.524728
> View attachment 524728


Tigger!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2019)

Photo of an He100D-1 being worked on.
The "Schwarzemann" standing on the wing gives a good idea of just how small the He100 actually was.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2019)

The Germans Archive

Stalingrad

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

Novorossiysk, 1942





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

Th SU-152 was just a masive beast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

True.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2019)

the Germans archive
Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2019)

stug-besatzung-foto-jpg.524978

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 8, 2019)

Lots of people ask why the 3.7 AA gun wasnt used in the anti tank role. Reason No1 its bloming big

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2019)

Modified Lockheed Junior (XJO-3) undergoing trials aboard the USS Lexington (CV-2) in 1939.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 8, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> bombenvolltreffer-im-nibelungenwerk-jpg.523211
> View attachment 523211


Ouch! Looks like the overnight cleanup crew has some work to do.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2019)

SU-152 late model...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2019)

stug-frisch-jpg.525036

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Germans archive
> Stalingrad
> View attachment 524842


I can't help but look at the photo and wonder how many of those soldiers survived the ordeal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2019)

Could be said of both sides.
Thinking of the photo on the pyramid, WWI

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

"... I can't help but look at the photo and wonder how many of those soldiers survived the ordeal..."
I feel that way about nearly all photos I post of the Germans in the east ... photos keep their memories alive. We do not want to repeat the German mishap (1933 - 1945) but we owe it our understanding of history to acknowledge the incredible military achievements of some German forces.
I have just completed a great biography of William Tecumseh Sherman and I am once again struck by how the Union forces in the west (Mississippi campaigns) fought in a manner that would have served either the Soviets or the Germans very well in WW2. Campaigns of maneuver, par excellence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

tiger-schluessel-jpg.525046

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... I can't help but look at the photo and wonder how many of those soldiers survived the ordeal..."
> I feel that way about nearly all photos I post of the Germans in the east ... photos keep their memories alive. We do not want to repeat the German mishap (1933 - 1945) but we owe it our understanding of history to acknowledge the incredible military achievements of some German forces.
> I have just completed a great biography of William Tecumseh Sherman and I am once again struck by how the Union forces in the west (Mississippi campaigns) fought in a manner that would have served either the Soviets or the Germans very well in WW2. Campaigns of maneuver, par excellence.


I totally agree!
The photos from the opening stages of most wars (Civil War, WWI and WWII) that show the enthusiastic soldiers prior to campaigns that became meat-grinders are particularly haunting.
In regards to the Civil War, I am struck by the similarities between Rommel and Lee, where both had successful campaigns as long as they remained fluid and on the offensive. Once their momentum dwindled, they started suffering losses that they could not recover from.
For Lee, it was Gettysburg, for Rommel, it was the second El Alamein.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 9, 2019)

I read in some book, long forgotten, that Rommel studied Lee, and then Patton studied Rommel. I am reminded of the recent wars in Iraq when a surrendered Iraqi General was being transported in a Bradley, he commented as to why they had a picture of Rommel posted. A private responded, "If you had studied Rommel, you wouldn't be riding in my track".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2019)

Posted this on my thread but it belongs here. I found this picture on new years day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

[source Wiki]
Tiger tank at Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

[source Wiki]
Soviet counter attack, Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

[source Wiki]
Tiger in close support of the troops, Kursk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)

SU-152, 1944 





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

[source Wiki]
Soviet T-70 of the 5th Guard Tank Corps, Kursk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2019)

[source Wiki]
Panzers maneuver to hunt, Kursk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)

The same SU-152 of the 1539th CAP, 2 Baltic Front, Karelia, 1944 seen in the pic of the post #13130.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 10, 2019)

Is he giving the driver a ticket for loud exhaust?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)

I would say for the dirty vehicle and gun.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2019)

tumblr_p8rvc09jtk1xsptzpo1_1280-jpg.525180

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)

A knocked out KV-1 heavy tank...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 10, 2019)

Reminds me of the movie " the Russians are coming, the Russians are coming" when Brian Keith as sheriff begins to wright a ticket on the Russian sub and the sub captain turns the deck gun on Keith.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2019)

tumblr_p8rvd0viar1xsptzpo1_1280-jpg.525221

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 11, 2019)

….

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2019)

... fieldcraft


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2019)

[source: Bundesarch]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)

StuG III





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 11, 2019)

By Ministry of Information official photographer - This is photograph L94 from the collections of the Imperial War Museums., Public Domain, File:IWM-L94 Swordfish repair 205196340.jpg - Wikimedia Commons





Damaged Fairey Swordfish being repaired and inspected

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2019)

[source: Bundesarch]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 12, 2019)

on offer here and here

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)

Pz.Kpfw. VI Tiger no. 223 of the 502 Abt. and KV-1С at the lake Ladoga area 1943





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
vormarsch-der-wehrmacht-im-sommer-1941-jpg.525436

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
defekter-panzer-am-strassenrand-scho-ne-jpg.525517

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2019)

"Hans, paddle faster .......... I thought I heard banjos !"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2019)

I gave you a bacon - see what I did there?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2019)

Yep !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
flaksoldaten-vor-eisenbahngeschu-tz-lore-oder-jpg.525588

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)

The soviet soldiers 1944.





the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2019)

... mud doesn't play favorites

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)

The war roads are never perfect.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2019)

Soviets near Viena 1945...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 14, 2019)

World's most famous picture of an M551 Sheridan tank...






Pic courtesy of Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2019)

A knocked out T-34/76 , 1941/42





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 15, 2019)

...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 15, 2019)

Wurger, 

What is that?


----------



## Elvis (Jan 15, 2019)

Pic courtesy of Wikipedia...






…from June 6th, 1944.
Sharp eyes will note that is not an M4, but an M10. 
Interestingly, the pic credits it to *The British* (they're coming! they're coming!  ).
That means the gun shown is more likely a 17 pounder, rather than a 3" Naval Gun.


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 15, 2019)

That isn't a 17pd. A 17pd had a much longer thinner barrel.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2019)

Elvis said:


> Wurger,
> 
> What is that?




That's a soviet T-35 tank designed in 30' and introduced in 1933.










the pic source; Czołg T-35 | Histografy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2019)

A T-35 soviet heavy tank model 1938 captured in 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 15, 2019)

It looks like the tanks we used to draw as kids, with three turrets.


----------



## Elvis (Jan 15, 2019)

Glider said:


> That isn't a 17pd. A 17pd had a much longer thinner barrel.


...but wasn't that the change the British made to the M10, when lent them some?


----------



## Glider (Jan 15, 2019)

Elvis said:


> ...but wasn't that the change the British made to the M10, when lent them some?


Not all the time. I thought that all were converted but clearly some were used in the original form because that is definitely not a 17pd.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 16, 2019)

Glider said:


> Not all the time. I thought that all were converted but clearly some were used in the original form because that is definitely not a 17pd.


Well, here's a Sherman Firefly...





(pic courtesy of Christopher Chant's website)

...hard to tell with the muzzle brake attached, but its definitely a longer barrel.
You seem pretty sure, so I will agree on the basis that I just don't know enough about the two guns to make a better judgement call.
The former pic shows a 3" M7 and NOT a 17 pounder.


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2019)

T-35, 1941...






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2019)

Stug on the steppe [Source Wiki]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2019)

Stug in the mud [source Wiki] stug_iii_panzergruppe_guderian_eastern_front_oct41-jpg.525960

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 16, 2019)

Pic courtesy of A War To Be Won






...M22 "Locust" Airborne tank.

The article says the Army never used them, instead, making them part of the Lend-Lease program.
However, I remember reading that they were used by the Marines in the pacific island hopping program and were fairly successful with the Japanese tanks they encountered.
...so, that never happened?


Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2019)

Soviet T-35 and T-26 knocked out in 1941





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2019)

The T-35 is really something, great pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 16, 2019)

Land battleship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 16, 2019)

https://www.quora.com/How-did-plane...he-flight-deck-Likewise-how-did-they-take-off

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2019)

The same T-35 seen in the pic at the post #13186





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 17, 2019)

Pic courtesy of Mirrorpix / Getty Images / History.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2019)

A soviet road in 1941 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2019)

The next shot of the T-35 seen in posts #13186 and #13191





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
aircrew-luftwaffe-ace-jg26-maj-adolf-galland-02-jpg.526126

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 18, 2019)

An actual combat photograph of the 1st East Lancashire’s anti-tank platoon in action in S’Hertogensbosch, Netherlands, in October 1944. The platoon has exposed itself and its gun while the attention of a German tank, out of sight to the left, is distracted. The platoon has seconds in which to set up and get their gun into action before the tank can target them. The NCO in charge (2nd from right) was awarded the Military Medal for this action 





The Regiments in World War II | Lancashire Infantry Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2019)

And the next shot of the damaged T-35 seen in pics above. It seems the Germans liked posing next to her.





the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2019)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2019)

Horses and horsepower in Russia , 1941...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2019)

... the Soviets complained about receiving L-L Matildas and Churchill tanks but they fielded some g*d-awful stuff of their own

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2019)

IMHO it was the propaganda only . But the truth was different. Russian crews liked the L-L stuff very often. For instance the P-39 Airacobra . In the past it was usually said that was wrong designed plane and it wasn't useful for the soviet pilots. But the opinion wasn't as it was expressed officially. Pilots liked the plane especially for the radio-set that provided a radio-communication of a very good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 19, 2019)

There are pictures of p-63s and B-25s in use after the war, most always in units that would not go into combat.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2019)

... I don't disagree ... L-L, especially US LL, aircraft were a godsend for the Soviets ... robust and well designed and equipped, but L-L _armour_ was, IMHO, a different story. Truth of the matter, on the Eastern Front where distances were so great and Soviet reserves so vast ... _tanks,_ any tanks, were a welcome support for both sides. There were Matildas at the Battle of Moscow in December, 1941 and there were Churchills at Kursk in July, 1943. The Soviets were glad for both ... but they knew what British crews also knew ... that neither tank was a match for well-deployed, motivated German armor.
So I regard all Soviet dissing as just propaganda ... and with all due respect, the T-34 was widely respected and deployed by the Germans ... and inspired a T-34 killer, the Panther.
So ... when the Soviets 'got it right' ... they got it right.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2019)

So the mud is the mud...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 20, 2019)

battle of france 1940 - Google Search:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
barbarossa-de-inf-marschiert-800x468-jpg.526401

Reactions: Like Like:
 4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2019)

canada_junobeach_wounded-jpg.526442

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)

Near Warsaw, 1944





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2019)

eastern front...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)

She must have been of an Australian unit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2019)

"Ja Kurt. We don't blow them up, we sort of trip them up !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2019)

http://histomil.com/viewtopic

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

Drang nach Stalingrad, 1942..





the pic source: teh Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 23, 2019)

Interesting pattern of hits. Hit from both sides, maybe not the same day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyway, a good shot I would say.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

Still nach Stalingrad ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 23, 2019)

On the truck shot, we can see the hits from the right side at the cowl where two did not penetrate and one did. We can see where someone felt the bumps and then put his hand on the hood with his thumb touching the hole from the left side.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

I would say the shots were fired from two sides at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2019)

[photo source: Wiki]

Cerebus airbase, Ukraine

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2019)

What game is that screen capture from?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2019)

no idea ... I am currently reading about the campaign in the Ukraine ... and searched for German airbases ... and this impage came up


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting...


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2019)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2019)

The airfield colour shot is either a game screen, a CGI, or perhaps models 'Photoshopped' onto the background.
The 'sit' of he first Ju-87, in particular, is strange around the wheels, and the shadows look wrong.
Also, note what appears to be a JG 53 Bf109E beyond the 'Stukas', in 1940 camouflage with red cowl ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 24, 2019)

Agree, but quite good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
t-34-mit-88mm-jpg.526830

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 24, 2019)

Would be quite fun explaining how the hell you did this lol. Quite the predicament.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)

A dusty road in Russia and a T-35 soviet heavy tank abandoned in 1941 ..






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2019)

Post # 13,240 - Seems that VTOL has been around longer than we thought !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 25, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> View attachment 526932


THATS AWESOME! And it’s in color!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> View attachment 526874



Interesting photo of a crashed RAF aircraft, probably dating from quite early in the War judging from the rather large fin flash. Any ideas as to aircraft type and date of the event?


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 25, 2019)

All I know is that it’s a RAF aircraft. I can’t really tell the type as it’s all mangled to pieces lol.


buffnut453 said:


> Interesting photo of a crashed RAF aircraft, probably dating from quite early in the War judging from the rather large fin flash. Any ideas as to aircraft type and date of the event?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> THATS AWESOME! And it’s in color!



Obviously colourized.

The RAF aircraft is believed to be a Blenheim brought down near Trondheim. Fant våpen fra styrtet krigsfly bak loftsveggen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2019)

A captured T-35 soviet heavy tank model 1939, 1941..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 26, 2019)

U.S. soldiers taking cover under enemy fire during the Battle of the Bulge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Jan 26, 2019)

Climbing into the Sdfkz. 251 halftrack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2019)

The same T-35 heavy tank seen in the post #13251 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 27, 2019)

Can I ask if anyone knows what the badges are on the arm of the man on the left?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2019)

Glider said:


> Can I ask if anyone knows what the badges are on the arm of the man on the left?


Tank Destruction patch.
They appear to be the Silver ones, which represent a single tank destroyed.
The gold patch represented five tanks destroyed.

In order to earn the patch, the soldier had to destroy an enemy tank with a hand-held weapon (satchel charge, panzerfaust, etc.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for that, he earned then the hard way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2019)

Now that's interesting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 27, 2019)

Kiwi sniper at the Gustav Line Italy




dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2019)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2019)

Post # 13264 - I've seen that also captioned as a Canadian sniper. Note that the weapon is not cocked, presumably a posed shot for the Press.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

13266 ... never invite the Soviets for dinner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

13267 ... considering that only 68 of these beasts were build [Wiki] ... they have got to be the most photographed tank of the war. Speaks to them being an 'oddity' in German eyes, IMO, like the two-headed lady in the side-show.
T-35 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2019)

What is the tank in 13266?


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 28, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Post # 13264 - I've seen that also captioned as a Canadian sniper. Note that the weapon is not cocked, presumably a posed shot for the Press.



Probably the majority of sniping pictures are posed, the last thing you want when your trying to be stealthy is someone shoving a camera up your nose.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 28, 2019)

A shiny penny for anyone spotting what weapon is being used

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

Bren


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

".. What is the tank in 13266?"

I.S. Stalin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)

Yep.. to be more precise IS-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)

the pic source;Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2019)

Not a Bren in Post 31274. Possibly it's 'parent', the CZ, or perhaps a Madsen - can't see the rear end clearly enough to determine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 28, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> A shiny penny for anyone spotting what weapon is being used
> View attachment 527189


My punt is the Vickers Berthier which was used by the Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 28, 2019)

13280 is a 13

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 28, 2019)

Glider said:


> My punt is the Vickers Berthier which was used by the Indian Army



One shiny penny is on its way to you, dont spend your winnings all at once.



michaelmaltby said:


> Bren



Sorry no shiny penny for you. Its a Vickers Berthier used by the Indian Army and catches out many people because of its similarity to the BREN. It was a contender for the British Army LMG and was in pole position till the Czechs produced a .303 version of their ZB vz26 which pipped the Vickers in trials and became the vz33 known as the BREN.

Vickers–Berthier - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2019)

special ed said:


> 13280 is a 13



Good eye Special Ed.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 28, 2019)

*"Dr Isobel Cookson examining part of a fuel tank from a Japanese Zero aircraft. Dr Cookson, a paleobotonist with the University of Melbourne, was probably hoping to learn about the composition of the fuel".*

*



*

(Australian War Memorial image - AWM136506)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I can't help but look at the photo and wonder how many of those soldiers survived the ordeal...


Considering what kind of b*stards the Russians can be, most likely all died as slaves.



v2 said:


> eastern front...
> View attachment 526457


It's sort of like tipping over an outhouse.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2019)

Graeme said:


> *"Dr Isobel Cookson examining part of a fuel tank from a Japanese Zero aircraft. Dr Cookson, a paleobotonist with the University of Melbourne, was probably hoping to learn about the composition of the fuel".*
> 
> *
> View attachment 527259
> ...


Graeme, is it possible they were trying to determine the composition of the fuel tank itself?

The Japanese did try a few different self-sealing designs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
wilhelmshaven-_do-nitz_begru-sst_u-boots-ma-nner-jpg.527449

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 30, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Graeme, is it possible they were trying to determine the composition of the fuel tank itself? The Japanese did try a few different self-sealing designs.



Quite possibly Dave - I simply typed the War Memorial's caption that came with the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 30, 2019)

The National Socialists go fund-raising against "Hunger and Cold" in the streets of Berlin....






(WW2 in Photographs - David Boyle - Redo Productions - 1998)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5566-24-_wilhelmshaven-_u-boot-ma-nner_mit_eisernem_kreuz-jpg.527590

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2019)

Good Lord that land battleship is everywhere!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Good Lord that land battleship is everywhere!


They built some monsters, like the SMK, T-100, T-28 and of course, the T-35.

Speaking of which, the Russians have built a new T-35 as a museum piece, good article here:
Russian Museum Recreates WWII-Era 'Land Battleship'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2019)

Quite a curiosity


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
unternehmen_-weseru-bung-_-admiral_hipper-jpg.527696

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow, thought that was the Graf Zeppelin at first! Ha!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
wilhelmshaven-_u-boot_la-uft_ein-jpg.527775

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
narvik-_bescha-digter_hafen-_flugboot_do_24-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
kanalku-ste-_verladen_von_tauchpanzer_iii-jpg.527877

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv


What the heck is that monstrosity?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2019)

T-35 Russian Tank


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
_u-bungen_mit_panzer_iii_fu-r_unternehmen_seelo-we-jpg.527946

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2019)

This appears in Boyle's book of WW2 photographs.
The caption says it's a Japanese propaganda photograph of POWs having a Christmas meal - once the photograph was taken, the meal was removed.
You see the same photograph here...

Japan | Greg Lewis

To me, shaved heads, warm clothing - does it look European??

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 3, 2019)

Image of a German soldier approaching a burnt out tank, and near a body of (I think) one of the tanks crew members. Operation Barbarossa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's a picture of a Spitfire trying to take out a V-1 flying rocket with it's wing tip.




Source: WW2db.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2019)

the pic source: SA-Kuva.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 3, 2019)

Und der Haifisch, der hat Zaehne
und die traegt er im Gesicht…..


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
frankreich-_franzo-sische_kriegsgefangene-jpg.528204

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)

the pic source: SA-Kuva.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)

The prototype of the Polish cruiser tank PZInż 10 TP, 1938 





the pic source: | dobroni.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)

The prototype of the Polish cruiser tank PZInż 10 TP during road trial in the Spring of the 1939





the pic source: Czołg pościgowy 10 TP i czołg szturmowy 14 TP - Magnum-x

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
frankreich-_panzer_somua_s35-_geschu-tz-jpg.528361

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 5, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com - Index page
> frankreich-_panzer_somua_s35-_geschu-tz-jpg.528361
> 
> View attachment 528361



The artillery piece in front is an 18/25 pounder Mk1. A WWI 18 pounder MkIII on a MkVP split trail carriage, as an emergency measure whilst production of the modern 25 pounder got up to speed the old 18 pounder barrels and chambers were rebored to fire the newer ammunition.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
franzo-sische_kriegsgefangene-jpg.528472

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 6, 2019)

Plastic Armour panels being bolted onto an AA position on a Merchant vessel



PLASTIC ARMOUR, WHICH WAS USED AGAINST AIR ATTACK. 21 SEPTEMBER 1942.. © IWM (A 11878) IWM Non Commercial License

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)

A prototype of the Polish cruiser tank PZInż 10 TP, an accident in Warsaw, April 1939 





the pic source: Wypadek czołgu na Radzymińskiej

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2019)

Histomil.com - Index page
forbach-_einmarsch_polizeibataillon-jpg.528522

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2019)

http://histomil.com
flugzeuge_junkers_ju_86-jpg.528556

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)

The another shot of the Polish cruiser tank PZInż 10 TP, an accident in Warsaw, April 1939 





the pic source:: Wypadek czołgu na Radzymińskiej

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2019)

.... Spring 1939 seems to have been accident prone for Polish armor .... discovering the limitation of their new tanks?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes they did The 10 TP was like the soviet BT tanks. So it means that the tank could go either on wheels or tracks depending on a road. However the idea of using a vehicle without track on polish reads to make it faster was entired misplaced. The suspension system was too complex and fallible. Therefore the design was going to be modified by giving up the wheel system without the tracks and using the standard track suspension system instead. The drive control system was found good but required a couple of minor changings. Instead of the wheel system that also made the tank heavier , it was recommended to attach thicker armour. Because there was another design of heavier tank ( PZInż 14 TP ) running simultaneously, the 10 TP was aborted. A couple of sources say the tank was destroyed during the September Campaign by Germans while other ones say it was dismounted by Poles.

The 10TP tank without the tracks....





the pic source: Polskie czołgi serii TP - Strona 3 z 5 - SmartAge.pl

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2019)

[source google image]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)

The next shot of the Polish cruiser tank PZInż 10 TP, an accident in Warsaw, April 1939 





the pic source: Wypadek czołgu na Radzymińskiej

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2019)

Don't these Poles know how to drive?


----------



## Torch (Feb 7, 2019)

Too much Zubrowka vodka

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't these Poles know how to drive?



Well , they do know but there was the Harley-Davidson motobike trying to force the right of way at an intersection. To avoid the collision the tank driver turned right and ditched. That's a pity he turned .. it would be a good crash-test. I'm afraid the motobike wouldn't be found as great as it is said. 



Torch said:


> Too much Zubrowka vodka



The Zubrowka vodka in 1939 rather no. I would say the champagne. 

Here the attempt to pull the tank out of the ditch.






the pic source: Wypadek czołgu na Radzymińskiej

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1978-038-15-_frankreich-_deutsche_besatzung-jpg.528623

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 8, 2019)

A wind and solar clothes dryer. How advanced and modern and pollution free.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 8, 2019)

Wrens manning a twin Lewis AA gun

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1981-060-03-_frankreich-_infanterie_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.528663

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2019)

Panzer V Panther in Czechoslovakia 1945





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 9, 2019)

I knew the German Army recruited young men towards the end of the war but isn't that wee chap a bit young to be a tank commander?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2019)

Who knows.. a drowning man will clutch at a straw.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1981-064-27a-_westfeldzug-_u-bergang_u-ber_die_maas-jpg.528748

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2019)

[source Globe & Mail]
.... Infantrymen of the Waffen-SS march through the ruins of the destroyed city of Narva in this 1944 Nazi propaganda photo. (Berliner Verlag/pa/picture-alliance/Newscom)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's a United States A-20 Havoc that was hit by anti-aircraft fire during a bombing run over (I think) Germany.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2019)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's another picture I just found. A Russian sniper with I believe a scoped Mosin Nagant rushing forward with a T-34 tank and a few other soldiers in a unknown location.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 10, 2019)

Not strictly meeting the criteria but I think I need this in my life





Love Spitfires and Beer?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1981-070-15-_frankreich-_panzer_iv-jpg.528842

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 10, 2019)

A Sherman that, let's just say, took the brunt of the blast but _*DIDN'T*_ continue on, somewhere in a countryside town, location unknown.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 10, 2019)

Japanese soldiers guarding Chinese POW's in Shanghai, China, August 30, 1937. Also, look at that amazing Japanese disallow stamp (not to be published in Japanese media, etc). Pretty cool, ay?
Source: WWdb.com, Early War section.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 10, 2019)

A Captured Fw-190G-3 No. 160067 in flight by a USAAF pilot sometime in September, 1943, in a USAAF paint scheme. (I found it pretty cool, as I have seen little captured aircraft pictures IN FLIGHT, have seen many on the ground though. Also never seen this specific paint scheme on one.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 10, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> View attachment 528846
> 
> Japanese soldiers guarding Chinese POW's in Shanghai, China, August 30, 1937. Also, look at that amazing Japanese disallow stamp (not to be published in Japanese media, etc). Pretty cool, ay?
> Source: WWdb.com, Early War section.



八月二十三日　竹下部隊の手に捕虜となった支那正規兵

Not approved because not so dramatic.
Nice find.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 10, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Panzer V Panther in Czechoslovakia 1945
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I want to drive it! I want to drive it!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 10, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> I knew the German Army recruited young men towards the end of the war but isn't that wee chap a bit young to be a tank commander?


The ironic thing is the driver can't reach the foot pedals, the gunner is near sighted, the radio operator has severe tinnitus, and the Volksturm loader has arthritis as well...
Best tank crew ever!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)

Yep.. and the commander doesn't have the incisor teeth. But the primary ones are still there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1985-037-23a-_belgien-_albertkanal-_flu-chtlinge-jpg.528918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)

Everybody likes playing tanks... Kharkov 1943.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Everybody likes playing tanks... Kharkov 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needless to say momma Panther was very proud of her new litter of "kiddens"...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Everybody likes playing tanks... Kharkov 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Playing with tanks...it's all fun and games until someone loses a country!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Playing with tanks...it's all fun and games until someone loses a country!!!



Yep... these guys in the pic below were about that .... Berlin 1945/1946.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1985-075-09-_royal_air_force_bomber-jpg.528955

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)

The another shot of the Panther panzer seen in the pic of the post #13368





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1990-102-34a-_maastricht-_panzerkampfwagen-jpg.529002

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 12, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> http://histomil.com
> flugzeuge_junkers_ju_86-jpg.528556
> 
> View attachment 528556


I sent this photo in an Iranian site, photo deleted and I received warning "Do not send Pornographic photos" !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1994-009-17-_griechenland-_gefangener_neuseela-nder-jpg.529016

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 12, 2019)

Two MGs in the turret? Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)

This is a Panzer III Ausf. E command tank. This vehicle is fitted with a dummy 37mm main gun and a dummy MG 34 co-axial machine gun but had an actual ball-mounted MG 34 machine gun on the right side of the turret's mantlet.





the pic source: Befehlspanzer III Ausf E 2 | World War Photos





the pic source: Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-1996-027-05a-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_288_v1-jpg.529028

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)

Panzer V Panther, Czechoslovakia, 1945 ...





the pic soiurce: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2019)

"Hey, Dad. Can we keep it ?".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 13, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> 八月二十三日　竹下部隊の手に捕虜となった支那正規兵
> 
> Not approved because not so dramatic.
> Nice find.


Thank you! Funny thing is, I found it when digging through my old picture files on my computer. I totally forgot about it! Good thing I decided to go through them and delete my no longer needed pictures, or pictures I don't really like.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 13, 2019)

Exact quote from ww2db.com (where I got the picture from): "B-24H Liberator “Pegasus The Flying Red Horse” of the 784th Bomb Squadron landing at RAF Attlebridge, Norfolk. The parachutes were used for braking after the hydraulic system was shot out in combat."

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 13, 2019)

An RAF veteran with no surviving family is to get a "fitting send-off" after a photo album revealed his amazing life.







George Osborne 4th from left

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Feb 13, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> An RAF veteran with no surviving family is to get a "fitting send-off" after a photo album revealed his amazing life.
> 
> View attachment 529056
> 
> ...


Love when people get together and do the right thing...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-2006-0001-_flugzeug_heinkel_he_111-_reparatur-jpg.529063

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2019)

The another shot of the Panther in Czechoslovakia, 1945...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2019)

Did I ever tell you guys that when I was a kid, my Dad built me a "Jeep" with a "50 cal." In the back?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-722-0405-05-_frankreich-_soldaten_mit_fernglas-jpg.529092

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 14, 2019)

Pinterest.com
Grumman TBF Avenger after it ditched following a catapult mishap on board the USS Bataan - 29 March 13, 1944 
Not sure if its colorized or not but I thought it was an unusual shot!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2019)

... for myself, I would rate the Ju-87 as the #1 Force Multiplier on the EF until 1944. A far better delivery platform than the Il-2 ... more stable and strong ... both requiring AS in zone of operation, to perform well. But, as with armor, there was always a huge numerical superiority for the Soviets. 

The men on the ground had great faith in their airborne artillery ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 15, 2019)

A cute picture of an American soldier with a VERY cute (imo) puppy during the Battle of the Bulge. I'm thinking the dog is maybe the unit or regimental mascot.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 15, 2019)

Two German soldiers after taking down a flag from a flagpole (or putting it up, Idk), and most likely folding it. During Operation Barbarossa.
Pic source: Pinterest (Some good pictures on there tbh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 15, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> Two German soldiers after taking down a flag from a flagpole (or putting it up, Idk), and most likely folding it. During Operation Barbarossa.
> Pic source: Pinterest (Some good pictures on there tbh)
> View attachment 529178


I doubt they're taking that down from a flagpole.
German troops would lay out flags on the ground to mark their position for the Luftwaffe.
Early in Barbarossa they were in more danger from a mistaken strike by the Luftwaffe than one by the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 15, 2019)

tyrodtom said:


> I doubt they're taking that down from a flagpole.
> German troops would lay out flags on the ground to mark their position for the Luftwaffe.


Oh alright, lol.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 15, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.


Sweet shot!


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2019)

Maybe the dog is a POW ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2019)

That would be a POW WOW then.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Feb 15, 2019)

special ed said:


> Maybe the dog is a POW ?





Crimea_River said:


> That would be a POW WOW then.


Crimea, I couldn't stop laughing, lol. Special, I don't think it is because it seems to possibly have an American looking dog tag on it's collar.


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2019)

I shouldn't drink coffee at the computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2019)

A soviet BT tank damaged in a forest, 1941...






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2019)

Dog was probably a local stray.
A few days later, it was probably dinner !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2019)

so a POW BOW WOW CHOW.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2019)

I thought of something, politically incorrect which probably get me banned now days.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 15, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Dog was probably a local stray.
> A few days later, it was probably dinner !


The beginning of Chinese Take Out?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0525-25-jpg.529467

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2019)

Bперед ... ураaaa!!!!





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-269-0214-23-_russland-_instandsetzung_eines_halbkettenfahrzeuges

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2019)

A soviet attack , 1942 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-301-1955-32-_nordfrankreich-_panzer_v_-panther-_mit_infanterie-jpg.529556

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-311-0904-10a_italien_panzer_vi_tiger_i_reparatur-jpg.529590

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)

T-34 in an attack ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 19, 2019)

Caption - "July 1942. Servicing an A-20 bomber at Langley Field, Virginia."
However the paint scheme looks more RAF to me so is this perhaps a Lend Lease Boston?

Source - Shorpy.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-318-0083-28-_polen-_panzereinheit-jpg.529632

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, Post # 13.147 is a (very) posed shot of a Boston destined for the RAF, and purchased, pre Lend - Lease.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)

The pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-497-3502-20-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_188_vor_dem_start-jpg.529731[

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)

T-34/85 in 1945...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-zschaeckel-189-13-_russland-_charkow-_waffen-ss_mit_panzer_iv-jpg.529756

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_169-0367-_russland-_panzer_iii_in_steppe-jpg.529788

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e10868-_bdm_in_der_landwirtschaft-jpg.529813

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2019)

France. 1940..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> bundesarchiv_bild_169-0367-_russland-_panzer_iii_in_steppe-jpg.529788
> View attachment 529788


Still no cell service.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2019)

A BT-7 soviet tank, 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2019)

Can someone tell me what is going on here? I assume it is intentional, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 25, 2019)

It's a readiness inspection and they found they were one jet over their authorized strength.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Feb 26, 2019)

Found this,

B3-09-62 XN954 Blackburn Buccaneer S1 f/f 08/03/1963, d/d 01/04/1963, to A2617, destroyed 14/04/1974

This was the only NX95x series destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2019)

Don Quixote and Sancho Panza?






the pic source:the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.
hurtgenforest07-jpg.530280

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.
> View attachment 530288


Interesting shot. But it looks a little to "posed". No mud on the boots, the uniforms are spotless, the top GI still has the 1911 conveniently gripped in his hand. Not to mention a clear color shot of a random battle scene. Thinking a good recreation (what ever the term is for a modern day reenactment of a past event/scenario is) here. Am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 26, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> But it looks a little to "posed". No mud on the boots, the uniforms are spotless, the top GI still has the 1911 conveniently gripped in his hand.


And wearing WWI style "puttees" instead of combat boots, and isn't that a bolt action '03 or '17 rifle, and isn't that tank jack kind of poorly placed to impede vehicular traffic?


----------



## special ed (Feb 26, 2019)

The US went ashore in operation Torch with leggins and shoes, with o3s but I don't think German medics were there. And I don't think the German helmet covers were camo pattern yet.


----------



## Milosh (Feb 27, 2019)

The Buccaneer was pushed over the side for an instructional movie. The A number is the instructional airframe number.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (Feb 27, 2019)

Milosh said:


> The Buccaneer was pushed over the side for an instructional movie. The A number is the instructional airframe number.


We were shown that video during our training. If I recall the main theme was teamwork and ensuring not assuming that one task is complete before starting the next. In this case chocks, brakes and releasing the tow.
She is an S1 Buccaneer that was given a modern paint job.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2019)

Ah!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)

the pic source: www.asisbiz.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 28, 2019)

Milosh said:


> B3-09-62 XN954 Blackburn Buccaneer S1 f/f 08/03/1963, d/d 01/04/1963, to A2617, destroyed 14/04/1974



Just to add that it was dumped off HMS Ark Royal for a naval safety film. The aircraft was an early model Bucc S.1, so surplus to the extent of wastage!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)

the pic source: www.asisbiz.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)

the pic source: III/6 Dywizjon Myśliwski

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 1, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Just to add that it was dumped off HMS Ark Royal for a naval safety film. The aircraft was an early model Bucc S.1, so surplus to the extent of wastage!



See Post 13449.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 1, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: www.asisbiz.com


Is this an amphibious version of the 109 I never read about?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 1, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Is this an amphibious version of the 109 I never read about?


That's what they want you to think! Actually it's the newest V-weapon, a zero-length rocket launched fighter that can rise from an explosively created "instant revetment". You can't see the jettisonable rocket motor, as it is obscured by the guys on the ground.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2019)

the pic source: Northrop P-61 Black Widow night fighter | World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2019)

HMS King George V, 1941





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 3, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> That's what they want you to think! Actually it's the newest V-weapon, a zero-length rocket launched fighter that can rise from an explosively created "instant revetment". You can't see the jettisonable rocket motor, as it is obscured by the guys on the ground.


Wouldn't the back blast from the rocket damage the tail section on takeoff?


----------



## special ed (Mar 3, 2019)

That's what the water is for.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 3, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Wouldn't the back blast from the rocket damage the tail section on takeoff?


Haven't you ever seen a zero length rocket launch motor, a la F100/F104 experiments and Matador/Regulus missiles? The thrust nozzle is angled downward about 35-40° to provide lift as well as thrust so extended launch rails aren't needed. The water vaporises, protecting the earthen revetment from erosion.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 4, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Haven't you ever seen a zero length rocket launch motor, a la F100/F104 experiments and Matador/Regulus missiles? The thrust nozzle is angled downward about 35-40° to provide lift as well as thrust so extended launch rails aren't needed. The water vaporises, protecting the earthen revetment from erosion.
> Cheers,
> Wes


I was trying to make a joke, but I will look into that info now that I know.


----------



## special ed (Mar 4, 2019)

It was a good joke but most of us old timers remember when zero length launch experiments were news. There is u-tube video of the first trials with F-84s both manned and unmanned. B-2 driver gets in his joke too.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 4, 2019)

special ed said:


> It was a good joke but most of us old timers remember when zero length launch experiments were news. There is u-tube video of the first trials with F-84s both manned and unmanned. B-2 driver gets in his joke too.


Not that young anymore myself. I'll check out the You Tube thing . Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)

Germany 1945 ..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2019)

"Germans capture a Russian guerrilla, disguised as a woman, who was dropped by parachute behind German lines on the Novorossisk front".






(International News Photo)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch
the Caucuses

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 5, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarch
> 
> View attachment 530860


Early pinstriping!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Milosh (Mar 5, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarch
> 
> View attachment 530860



SS motorized infantry platoon, but what SS unit?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2019)

Graeme said:


> "Germans capture a Russian guerrilla, disguised as a woman, who was dropped by parachute behind German lines on the Novorossisk front".
> 
> View attachment 530864
> 
> ...


The future Mrs Himmler?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)

Young man , go grab me a pack of cigarettes there. The cigars are too expensive here ...





the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 7, 2019)

The amazon battalion?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2019)

Nope , that's the queue for stockings.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 8, 2019)

Kids in a South London street picking up anti-aircraft shell fragments - September 1939...






(Imperial War Museum)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2019)

These guys picking up much bigger pieces as the result of using the AA shells....





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 9, 2019)

schwere Halbkette Sd. Kfz 7 towing another one pulling an artillery piece through a Russian village - ebay auction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2019)

"Und next, paint Part 32 dull silver ..........".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 10, 2019)

..crew of a KG 1 He 177 strapping into their chutes prior to a sortie - ebay auction win!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 10, 2019)

France 1940. 2 pounder training

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
juni-1941-jpg.531446

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
russland-_transport_eines_verwundeten-jpg.531479

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 12, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> juni-1941-jpg.531446
> 
> View attachment 531446


Vate! vate! I dropped my weinerschnitzel!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 12, 2019)

Tight spot for Winston...






(Who's Who in WWII - Mason - 1978)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)

the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 13, 2019)

Soldaten Grab Wehrmacht RK Träger Hubert Brinkforth SR 25. Early RK winner (for actions in the French campaign) first enlisted man to get the award KIA June 1942 Leningrad Rußland -ebay auction

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 13, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 531587



What is going on in this photo?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

Milosh said:


> What is going on in this photo?



Gettin' the hell out of Dodge?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2019)

flight ... from the Soviets. IIRC


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
german-soldiers-captured-by-the-us-7th-army-jpg.531635

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

7th Army or 7th Cavalry?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2019)

Liberating of bikes ...





the pic source; the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> 7th Army or 7th Cavalry?



Looks like French solders from the helmets.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2019)

I agree, the photo does not match the photo caption .. very strange.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 14, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> german-soldiers-captured-by-the-us-7th-army-jpg.531635
> 
> View attachment 531635


Looks like French soldiers also


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2019)

Looking at the enlarged parts of the pic I would say they weren't the regular French Army. Additionally they looking very young. Judging by their clothes they were La Résistance insurgents . They aren't wearing the uniforms but the mix of the civilian and military outfits. At least two of them have the bands on their sleeves. Also a couple of them have scarves of the characteristic pattern for the Résistance on the necks. To sum up, the dressing of these young guys indicates thne fighters of the french resistance movment in 1944. IMHO somewhere in/near Paris.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you, W.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2019)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 15, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 531906


A rare photo of the Amish trying to use modern building techniques at one of their tradtional barn raising parties with expected results...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 15, 2019)

The Commandant lost his watch?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

Nope. They are looking for the golden train.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

Stalingrad 1942..





the pic source: the Internte.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 16, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 531989


Could of used one of these in Colorado a few days ago..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

It is amazing the equipment seen here. Is that an anti tank weapon in post 13545?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

Not necessarily. But you might be right. IMHO it can be the wreckage of a German 50mm PAK 38 gun.


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like 40mm shell casings scattered about and the damaged tire appears to be a solid rubber tire.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

Yep.. the wheels and hubs are quite characteristic for the German 5cm PAK 38 and many other guns. Generally I think that's a propaganda pic.















the pic source: web profikit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

Good detective work.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
Finnish SS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2019)

"No autographs thank you!" 






(The 20th Century - Gaslight Publishing - 1989)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
original-secret-photo-crates-of-ammo-in-captured-jpg.532117

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
wwii-original-press-photo-german-prisoners-w-us-jpg.532162

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 17, 2019)

The tall guy in civies found a nice P-38 and holster


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2019)

1941 ... a soviet armoured train ...





the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
ww2-photo-wwii-us-british-troops-jpg.532444

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 19, 2019)

Source - U. S. Library of Congress

October 1943 Inglewood California - I'll give you three guesses what those are (and are going to be).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 19, 2019)

*Caption* - "A North American P-51 fighter is given final inspection before its first test flight." _Obviously an Allison powered model._

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2019)

And no rear window.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 19, 2019)

special ed said:


> And no rear window.


I too was pondering that, it almost looks like it was airbrushed out of the photo, thoughts?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2019)

Could be the original NX-73 before flight and belly landing in the field. I would have to go to the garage to look it up, but then get distracted and not finish any of today's projects.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2019)

Man, I want that!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep.. the Santa's battle sleigh...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2019)

A good plastic modeler should be able to build one from his scrap box.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Mar 19, 2019)

Soviet armoured railway diesel wagon type MBV captured by the Germans.

Self-propelled wagon MBV53 x 76,2mm KT (5) + 5 x DT + 3 flak DT (in 3 turrets of T-28) + 4 x Maxim + 1 x DT + 1 x flak quad Maxim 120 km/h365 shells and 10962+22000 rounds
Armored trains of USSR


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2019)

This one and post 13559 could be made on HO flat cars and maybe a complete Soviet armored train could be assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)

special ed said:


> A good plastic modeler should be able to build one from his scrap box.



Why the plastic modeller? Any.. a cardboard , wooden one etc.. just a modeller and he doesn't have to be a good. I would say an average one could make a nice replic of the MBV D-2 diesel wagon without any trouble.

And two next shots of the wagon.. 










the pic source; the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2019)

I so want that in my WOT account.

Anybody notice in #13,564 the Americans looked ticked but the English look happy?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2019)

They've just been told that they have to clean up the mess of empty 'rat pack' cartons and other rubbish they've left lying all around !


----------



## Glider (Mar 19, 2019)

The Americans seem to be sitting on their helmets, and the British tankers sit in a seat. I admit those tanker overalls do look warm in the winter


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)

A close up shot of the same armoured train seen in post #13559..





the pic source: https://preview.redd.it/p63lkggfoj5...bp&s=6dc79a7f1df3ba4c3bc4e236b9fd2948de65c080

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
ww2-photo-wwii-usmc-m4-sherman-crewman-jpg.532504

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2019)

cool....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
signed-photo-luftwaffe-bomber-pilot-oberstlt-hansgeorg-batcher

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2019)

Servicing an IL-2 tank hunter, equipped with two Nudelman-Suranov NS-37 canons
[Source: Wikipedia]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)

the pic source: Armoured Soviet Draisine MBV-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2019)

Talk about a land battleship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
8-8-cm-flak-auf-sonderfahrgestell-jpg.532702

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Servicing an IL-2 tank hunter, equipped with two Nudelman-Suranov NS-37 canons
> [Source: Wikipedia]
> View attachment 532597


Looks like a russian stuka!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
France, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2019)

Plastic modeler before there were plastic models.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2019)

Payday!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv
> ww2-photo-wwii-usmc-m4-sherman-crewman-jpg.532504
> View attachment 532504



A very interesting pic, MM.
Stomach medicine "Seiro-gan" then and now.








Source:
https://tk.ismcdn.jp/mwimgs/5/4/1140/img_54722be5401739266a85b449f3a90e3c261265.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vDbY6a8KZNk/VEuYJPW19PI/AAAAAAAADg8/GON3OAsWG8A/s1600/正露丸.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2019)

What is it? A motorized howitzer? Obviously, armor is not my strong point.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2019)

That's the soviet heavy tank KV-2. The KV-2 was a vesion of the KV-1 tank but armed with the 152mm M-10 howitzer. The KV-1 heavy tank was armed with the L-11 76,2 mm gun initially. The L-11 gun appeared not enough for destroying of wooden, concerte shelters during the Wither War in Finland. Therefore Russians decided to use the 152mm howitzer instead of the L-11 gun. Because the M-10 howitzer mount was bigger than the one of the L-11 gun , the tank got new bigger turret.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2019)

....in the hands of a skilled commander, the KV, in a key location, could seriously disrupt the schedule ... and psychologically speaking .... they impressed the German footsoldier ... in 1941, German armor could hardly crack them ... but like everything else, the Soviet Command aka Commrade Stalin, threw them fanatically at the Germans ... wasted probably 85% of them built [*5,219 built]* But, ungainly as these early KVs look, they became the underpining and systems for the radical, new hull-designed JS Stalin series that started turning up late 1944. The Tigers could handle them but thy could handle the Tigers

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2019)

With all the men at the front, Moscow women dig anti-tank trenches around their city in 1941, Mozhaisk line [Wiki photo]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
Polish air cadets, freed/released from the Soviet Gulag to the Middle East and hence to Britain, are introduced to the Hurricane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2019)

That things is a hoss!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 25, 2019)

A rare picture of a Heinkel He-162 "Volksjaeger" being readied for exhibition during a London captured plane exhibition. Photo taken September 14, 1945, in Hyde Park, London.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 25, 2019)

A unseen picture of Wehrmacht General Anton Dostler being tied to a stake in Aversa, Italy on December 1, 1945. Ordered executed by U.S. Army after ordering the shooting of 15 unarmed American prisoners in La Spezia, Italy, on March 26, 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2019)

Interesting that they allowed him to wear his uniform.


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 25, 2019)

From what I learned, the Army sentenced him to death within two hours of his capture, so he probably was executed on the same day that he was captured. Most likely didn't have anything else to put him in. Oh, also, I found a colored version of the picture.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 25, 2019)

A picture of his body immediately after his execution. Note the U.S. Army Signal Corps tag on the bottom left.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 25, 2019)

Here! Pull my finger.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like a fricken gun turret from a destroyer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2019)

Only 334 KV-2s were built in all from late 1939 to mid-1941.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)

Yep .. it seems that many of them were damaged and abandoned in 1941.





the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm struck by how clean, almost factory fresh most of these KV2's seem to be. I know the KV1 had a lot of trouble with clutch failures and wonder if this was a factor in any of these losses.

Also on posting 13622 I don't recognise the tank turret in the background, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2019)

... late 1941 KV-1s, IMO.

*K*liment *V*oroshilov. Marshal of the Soviet Union, member of the GKO, HQ (Stavka) liaison agent, thrise Hero of the Soviet Union. [picture source Wikipedia]





"I'm struck by how clean, almost factory fresh most of these KV2's seem to be."
More KVs and T-34s were lost due to accidents during manouvers/positioning than were lost in total combat in 1941 - 42. Crews had almost no familiarization time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)

Yep.. the KV heavy tanks were named after the Soviet defence commissar and politician Kliment Voroshilov.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)

Glider said:


> Also on posting 13622 I don't recognise the tank turret in the background, does anyone have any ideas?



It is a knocked out one of these Land Lease British Valentine tanks.





The pic source: Benno's Figures Forum • Italeri 1/72 Valentine Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2019)

I stand corrected .... thanks

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 27, 2019)

Wurger said:


> It is a knocked out one of these Land Lease British Valentine tanks.
> 
> View attachment 533226
> 
> The pic source: Benno's Figures Forum • Italeri 1/72 Valentine Tank


Thanks for this. To be honest I should have recognised it but isn't hindsight easy
Thanks again


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)

No problemo. I must admit it took me a long while to identify the tank. Initially I thought about the Matilda tank but just the cannon yoke, three return rollers and the front armour plate gave me the proper ID. Also the manderl of the rear drive wheel seen in the foreground appeared to be used for the tank. IMHO there are two Valentine tanks destroyed in the pic.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

It's good to have armor specialists on this site as I have pics of armor but only have the sign of the display for ID.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2019)

Valentines for the Soviets, shipped from the Montreal Locomotive (Angus) Works, Canadian Pacific RR. [Source Wikipedia]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
Defending Paras regroup at Monte Casino

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2019)

Post # 13,646 "Ach, looks like the pub is closed !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 27, 2019)

*Source* - Shorpy.com

*Caption* - AAF serviceman and girlfriend at Chicago's Union Station, February 1943

His shoes don't seem regulation to me. The corporal _almost_ looks like a young Martin Milner, it isn't (he would have been 12 at the time) but if you squint a bit he could play his double I bet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)

The same KV-2 heavy tank seen in the post #13647





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)

the pic source:Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv
Rommel arrives ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:

2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 28, 2019)

What year Horch? 1936?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)

the pic source; Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2019)

They found a BIG souvenir and they are going to play with it before the big kids take it away.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2019)

I AM curious about the American star painted on the tool box. Did the troops use this in combat?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2019)

They might have. I bet it was fun though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 29, 2019)

The soldier in the background looks like a hood ornament !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)

KV-6 ... a joke using the pic from post #13,643.






the pic source: the net...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 29, 2019)

Great, now that's going to show up all over the web.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2019)

the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 30, 2019)

This Corsair, I'm assuming, was trying to make a carrier landing but was going to fast, ending up with him stuck vertically (it's from a video, that's how I know), and he broke 2 wires in this. To the pilot, I salute you for your not being able to understand that you must land at a certain speed (lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Mar 30, 2019)

Is it knocked out and I just can't see it? If not, why the hell is there a cavalrymen and his horse standing in front of it? Anyways, excellent picture Wurger!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> This Corsair, I'm assuming, was trying to make a carrier landing but was going to fast, ending up with him stuck vertically (it's from a video, that's how I know), and he broke 2 wires in this. To the pilot, I salute you for your not being able to understand that you must land at a certain speed (lol).



Who knows what problems the poor pilot was dealing with. Not funny to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2019)

the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2019)

the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Bundesarchiv
> View attachment 533703


It says vineyard on the map

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2019)

Cool pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> View attachment 533779
> 
> This Corsair, I'm assuming, was trying to make a carrier landing but was going to fast, ending up with him stuck vertically (it's from a video, that's how I know), and he broke 2 wires in this. To the pilot, I salute you for your not being able to understand that you must land at a certain speed (lol).




The reason for the carsh wasn't the speed during the final approaching but the altitude. In the film it can be noticed that the main mistake the pilot made was too high flare. As a result the arresting hook missed the first braking cable and at least two next one as well. And this resulted in getting caught up in the crash barrier.

Here a couple of screenshots from the documentary..


































the source of the screenshots:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2019)

"... It says vineyard on the map"
Tunisia, IMO, so not surprising. Good wines there.
the Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2019)

Wurger, have you embraced a KV diet for Lent???


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)

I have the diet for all time.. 

But....





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 31, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Bundesarchiv
> View attachment 533703


Sir, the tommies have us circled in. We're in a rather prickly situation...(cue drum rimshot!)


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2019)

It looks to me like they are deciding where to put the kitchen. They have to build soon as the tent leaks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2019)

the Bundesarchiv
Bomber crews on stand-by

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 31, 2019)

Wurger said:


> The reason for the carsh wasn't the speed during the final approaching but the altitude. In the film it can be noticed that the main mistake the pilot made was too high flare. As a result the arresting hook missed the first braking cable and at least two next one as well. And this resulted in getting caught up in the crash barrier.
> 
> Here a couple of screenshots from the documentary..
> 
> ...



Though he did flare too high, it appears to me he did catch one of the arresting cables, but it broke.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes. it looks like he did. However it is quite difficult to state if the cable was of the arresting system or if it was one of the crash barrier.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 1, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> View attachment 533963


One very determined Grouse hunter.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a bigger gun hidden as well...





the pic source; Bundsarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 1, 2019)

Leutnant said:


> View attachment 533779
> 
> This Corsair, I'm assuming, was trying to make a carrier landing but was going to fast, ending up with him stuck vertically (it's from a video, that's how I know), and he broke 2 wires in this. To the pilot, I salute you for your not being able to understand that you must land at a certain speed (lol).



Actually if you look at that video closer you'll notice the aircraft in your picture didn't end up on it's nose, it flipped on over onto it's back. Notice the engine folded to the side. That's the aircraft in the beginning of the video.
The aircraft standing on it's nose at the end of the video has the engine still intact with the fuselage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)

Looking like an traffic accident with a bike... a miserable cyclist.





the pic source: Bundesarchv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2019)

... miserable cyclist indeed. It looks more like abandonment. Note tank at far right.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2019)

Bundesarchv
red-army-troops-and-a-t-34-tank-during-a-night-engagement-world-war-2-february-jpg.534062.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Apr 2, 2019)

Well we have established of late that it was an official German requirement for any troops with a camera to photograph any T35 or KV2 they saw and to do so multiple times.........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 2, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.


Quite a few 'dents' in the side of that turret...

Target practice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)

Very likely...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 2, 2019)

What with wurgers obsession with KV-2's, I thought I'd share one of my obsessions...

When stewardess' knew how to dress...

OK, OK, so it's postwar but still... hubba hubba

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2019)

British mobile artillery, Bishop, 139 of these were built [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Italian girls hauling wine for the Monte Casino troops

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 3, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> British mobile artillery, Bishop, 139 of these were built [Wikipedia]
> 
> View attachment 534105



British self propelled gun had ecclesiastical names. The last one, the AS-90 was unofficially called the 'choirboy' because of being buggered by Vickers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> British mobile artillery, Bishop, 139 of these were built [Wikipedia]
> 
> View attachment 534105



It seems the Brits copied the KV-2 turret.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2019)

No pushing, no pusing please .... everybody will take a drive..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Paras regroup at Monte Casino

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 3, 2019)

*Caption -* October 1942. The Consolidated Aircraft Corp. plant in Fort Worth, Texas. "Production. Halfway down the final line of a Western aircraft plant at which B-24 bombers and C-87 transports are made. This new transport, an adaptation of the B-24 bomber, is known as the C-87 and carries one of the greatest human or cargo loads of any plane now in mass production. It is built in a plant equipped with one of the best air conditioning and fluorescent lighting systems in the country." Photo by Howard Hollem for the Office of War Information. 

*Source -* Shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
battle-of-arnhem-arnhemlife-1200x480jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)

Hallo Night Hawk, hallo Night Hawk , listen carefully because I won't repeat that twice.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 4, 2019)

^^^ Looks to be a British Valentine tank?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes that's the Valentine infantry tank.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2019)

IMW
polish-spit-jpg.534243

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)

The pic source: Armour force / Panssaroitu voima : Valentine tank

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 4, 2019)

What type granade is the wounded man carrying on his trousers?


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 534293


"As we walk hand in hand, you and I, so in love".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

The Valentine tanks of the 1st Polish Corps...





the pic source: The Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2019)

"... What type grenade is the wounded man carrying on his trousers?"
Referred to as 'egg' grenade as opposed to 'stick' grenade or potato masher, IIRC.

Bundesarchiv
mfoh4oouin1qa38yao1_1280-jpg.534364

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

special ed said:


> What type granade is the wounded man carrying on his trousers?



It is the M39 Eihandgranate also called Eihandgranate 39 or Granate 39. Usually used with the fuse BZE39.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks. I thought you might know. We always see the others with wood handles tucked into boots.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)

Ah you mean the Stielhandgranate 24 ( also known as WH M24 ) with the (fuse) Brennzünder 24. Yes that's the one we may see almost in all pics or documantaries. In Poland we call it "tłuczek do kartofli" (potato masher).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

OT-34





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

... from that angle I see the legacy lines of the BT-7 cavalry tank ... scaled up of course.
BT-7 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

IMHO these guys are the same that can be seen in the pic you posted above in post #13,724.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

... I have a series. The lighting is amazing.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

Superb.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... from that angle I see the legacy lines of the BT-7 cavalry tank ... scaled up of course.
> BT-7 - Wikipedia
> View attachment 534422




That's true. No wonder... the BT tank series gave the soviet designers much of experience. Well.. IMHO it was a matter of time the T-34 could appear. Just they all drew the same conclusions. Also here in Poland ( see the 10TP tank )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

.. here's a clever bit of re-purposing a BT tank by the Finns ... 1st WW, my guess. [Source Wiki]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep.. undoubtedly the Christie suspension was that allowed to get better tank traction.

Pz.Kpfw. V Panther Ausf.G 





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)

Assembling of T-34 fuselages in Ural factory no. 183 in Nizhny Tagil, 1942





the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2019)

"Well, Franz may have got the stereo, but we got the fuel, and the cigarettes !".
"Ja, und we could have had the furry dice too, but they were cheap, Far East copies !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 6, 2019)

I just learned why the handles are made that way. It takes two to carry the Jerry. What do you expect? I'm a zoomie. I thought the trucks carry the fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2019)

T-34 assembling line in the factory no.183, Nizhny Tagil, 1942





the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
us-medic-dressing-german-soldier-wounds-wwii-_57-jpg.534574

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
german-troops-in-action-with-armor-wwii-jpg.534614

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2019)

Rolling armour plates for T-34 tank in Ural factory no.183 in Nizhny Tagil, 1942





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
captured-german-luftwaffe-fw190-armor-jpg.534661

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2019)

A captured soviet 85mm 52-K model 1939 AA gun, 1941





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2019)

... was that gun ever adopted as the 88 was, for armor?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
german-prisoner-us-soldier-jpg.534689

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... was that gun ever adopted as the 88 was, for armor?




Yes, the gun was adopted for the purpose. The barrel of the 52-K was the basis for the family of 85-mm Soviet tank guns. For example the D-5T 85mm gun for SU-85 initially and then for T-34/85. Later the T-34/85 model 1944 and all later T-34/85s used the ZiS-S-53 also based on the 85mm AA gun. Also, like many anti-aircraft guns of the era the 52-K was provided with antitank ammunition just in case a tank would appear.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2019)

the pic soiurce: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2019)

.... rough fit-and-finish aside, the T-34 is a very graceful, effective, design ...no Allied tank comes close and the Panther was a knock-off.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
wounded-german-paratroopers-in-a-trench-jpg.534713

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
wounded-german-prisoner-awaits-medical-care-jpg.534783

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)

The captured by Russians , German Pz.Kpfw. III and StuG III in 1942.





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
german-soldier-in-bunker-mg34-jpg.534830

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
German squad with Heevee (sp?)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2019)

.... snapping turtle,


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2019)

Rather, hunting for grain weevils..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
luftwaffe_grenadiers_with_ss_camo_smocks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 12, 2019)

What country is the 3 star guy from?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frontschau_06_german_sappers-jpg.535070 - blowing ice clear of bridges to prevent damage

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2019)

StuG III, the Warsaw Uprising, 1944





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2019)

Milosh said:


> What country is the 3 star guy from?



IMHO that's an Italian. The cap emblem seems to be the WW2 Fascist Italian one.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2019)

The first thing that popped into my mind when I saw #13,763 was:

"Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm huntin wabbits"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 13, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 535089


Just another April day in Minnesota.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 13, 2019)

Wurger said:


> IMHO that's an Italian. The cap emblem seems to be the WW2 Fascist Italian one.



Yes that is what I thought and he even looks Italian but in background of mind also thought some Balkan nation.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2019)

Milosh said:


> Yes that is what I thought and he even looks Italian but in background of mind also thought some Balkan nation.




Same here. But the emblem is quite characteristic although not clearly noticed in the pic. I have enlarged the detail and the Fasces became more visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2019)

Founded Yak-7B sent to 91 IAP, 1943..





the pic souirce: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 13, 2019)

what does the inscription say?


----------



## special ed (Apr 13, 2019)

Tough Russian women wearing skirts in the snow.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 13, 2019)

Learning to ride motorcycle in the dark? Sort of like blind flying. Note the skid mark. And are those spurs?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> what does the inscription say?


I'm not good with Russian, perhaps Wojtek would know a better translation, but my Bulgarian says the aircraft was named (or dedicated) after someone.



> Learning to ride motorcycle in the dark? Sort of like blind flying. Note the skid mark. And are those spurs?


Probably lost control and busted his head or got lucky from a near-miss by a sniper.
And yes, the German Army had cavalry.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> what does the inscription say?





GrauGeist said:


> I'm not good with Russian, perhaps Wojtek would know a better translation, but my Bulgarian says the aircraft was named (or dedicated) after someone.



To be honest the inscription seems to be in Russian and Moldovan languages. It means "On behalf of/ in the name of Marina Raskova from Moldavian women"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2019)

Wurger said:


> To be honest the inscription seems to be in Russian and Moldovan languges. It means "On behalf of/ in the name of Marina Raskova from Moldavian women"


Thank you, sir!

After the very long day I had, I thought my brain was just refusing to process the Cyrillic properly!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)

I understand you fully. There is the same here with the English..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2019)

Source: Foreign Affairs
A German infantryman walks toward the body of a Soviet soldier and burning Soviet BT-7 tank in the early days of Operation Barbarossa, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
The Balkans campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Soviets liberating a German car after the shooting stopped

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 15, 2019)

I wish there was a video of them trying to get it into the C-47. The aircraft already has stuff in it. I wonder if Comrade Stalin let him keep it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2019)

@23 Color Farbdia Farb-DIA Pz.-Jäger.Abt.13 russischer T-34 Beutepanzer Panzer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)

A knocked out KV-1 heavy tank, 1942.





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2019)

The pattern on the plate on the last one, is that some type of anti-magnetic coating?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2019)

Wurger will know, , but it's a great angle to understand the design ... inspired by the open-top gun mounts the US developed - and provided via L.L. (for example, M-10 Wolverine and M-18 Hellcat - the Soviets received 10 of the former and of the latter 5 copies).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 18, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> The pattern on the plate on the last one, is that some type of anti-magnetic coating?


It's called zimmerit. It was pasted on to rough up the metal surface of the armor so that it was harder to stick mines on the tank. This particular pattern is called a "waffle" pattern (I believe). It was discontinued later in '44 on a lot of vehicles to speed up production.
More here...ZIMMERIT AND WHY - The Tiger Collection

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)

Belarus, 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 18, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Wurger will know, , but it's a great angle to understand the design ... inspired by the open-top gun mounts the US developed - and provided via L.L. (for example, M-10 Wolverine and M-18 Hellcat - the Soviets received 10 of the former and of the latter 5 copies).



Never have seen a photo of a StuG III with an open top. The StuG appeared ~2 years before the M-10.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2019)

I think the roof of the fighting compartment has been completely blown off, probably by an internal explosion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)

the pic source: Bundsarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Normandy .... _possibly_ waiting to defend a Canadian attack

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)

Picking mushrooms?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Rescuing belongings from submerged tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
nordafrika-el-alamein-deutsche-k-jpg.535642 ... it ain't the _Eastern_ Front

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)

Sd.Kfz. 11





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2019)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 535232
> 
> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.


According to this, you've shaved off your mustashe.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> Rescuing belongings from submerged tank
> View attachment 535596


Look!!!!!!!!!!! I found my Playboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2019)

the pic source: The Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
vbrod_reka_drut_stariy_bihov_1941-lxz8g4imthwogc04g8okw08k-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.535789/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clean32 (Apr 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 535710


do you have a match? what is that contraption in the background?


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 21, 2019)

Clean32 said:


> do you have a match? what is that contraption in the background?


A gasoline pump.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 22, 2019)

Regarding the gasoline pump, how little history the young know. Here, there enough old grey heads to answer their questions. My youngest son in law had never seen a shoe horn and decided they were for people who were too lazy to tie their shoes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)

France, 1944 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2019)

That picture is AWESOME!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)

LaGG-3 66 series of the 249th IAP, Andrey Kulagin, 1944





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Tiger crew, Kursk, July, 1943. Do they look whupped to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2019)

It's a PzKfw IV.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)

I agree. That's the Panzer IV.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2019)

Can't trust the captions .... fake news 
But I appreciate your vigilance ...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)

No problemo.. 






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (Apr 24, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> 
> View attachment 536053


Wow, highly decorated guy. Any idea who he is? He doesn't appear to be a pilot (no wings) so even more interesting....


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 24, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> Wow, highly decorated guy. Any idea who he is? He doesn't appear to be a pilot (no wings) so even more interesting....


That's a Luftwaffe pilot's badge on the lower right on the pillow.
The Luftwaffe pilots didn't wear their wings where most other air forces did.
His would be covered by the way he's holding the pillow.
He's an enlisted pilot, A corporal..


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)

A knocked out KV-1 heavy tank , 1942





the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
an-der-front-in-der-sowjetunion-jpg.536119

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 24, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: the Internet.



M-36s


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)

The same tank ( post #13846) seen later..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2019)

Post # 13,842 is very possibly a funeral presentation of a deceased pilot's awards - maybe Marseille ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Post # 13,842 is very possibly a funeral presentation of a deceased pilot's awards - maybe Marseille ?



It could very well be for someone else's funeral, but not Marseille's. 

I'm pretty sure he would not have the paratrooper's badge, or the air assault badge.
It's like the display only a enlisted man could get in the Luftwaffe, not many officers went from a combat paratrooper to a pilot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)

Executed by retreating Germans, soviet people in Rostov at Don , 1942 ..










the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Jock Tamson (Apr 25, 2019)

tyrodtom said:


> That's a Luftwaffe pilot's badge on the lower right on the pillow.
> The Luftwaffe pilots didn't wear their wings where most other air forces did.
> His would be covered by the way he's holding the pillow.
> He's an enlisted pilot, A corporal..


Thanks for that! I always thought the pilots wore the wings on their uniforms, maybe different for non-commissioned officers? Still an impressive amount of awards. I wonder who he is...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
erich-kempka-u-a-h-jpg.536177

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 25, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> Thanks for that! I always thought the pilots wore the wings on their uniforms, maybe different for non-commissioned officers? Still an impressive amount of awards. I wonder who he is...



Luftwaffe pilots did wear wings on their uniform, they just didn't wear them in the same location as most other air forces.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
Erwin Rommel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 25, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> erich-kempka-u-a-h-jpg.536177
> View attachment 536177


wonder if that's the car that's in Canada now....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

**VERY RARE! US Troops w/ Captured German Impressed Polish 7TP Panzer Tank!!!** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)

And two shots of the tank more...










the pic source: polski czołg 7TP @Historykon.pl

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 26, 2019)

Are those sandbags on the bogie wheels?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)

Nope. These aren't sandbags . The parts were pieces of the tank suspension. There were two of them at each tank sides. One for the front buggy and one for the back one. All of them were metal cast bowls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
offizierskadetten-marschieren-wa-hrend-des-trainings-jpg.536263

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 26, 2019)

He brought his skate board.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Apr 27, 2019)

The marking on the 'skate board' looks that of an ambulance platoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2019)

1941 ...





the pic source: Bundsarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2019)

Bundsarchiv
dornier-do-17-feldflugplatz-luftwaffe-jpg.536311

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2019)

the pic source; Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2019)

Bundsarchiv
driving to surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2019)

Fokker G.I advertisement (circa late 30's)





(photo source: Fokker)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2019)

Bundsarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2019)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2019)

Bundsarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
ostfront-1941-dt-infanteristen-gefecht-jpg.536542

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)

A captured soviet S-65 Stalinec tractor...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_deutsche_besatzung-jpg.536657

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2019)

An abandoned S-65 Stalinec tug , 1941 ...





the pic source: https://live.staticflickr.com/7853/32491901597_33f1626fb2_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_kolonne_von_kradfahrern_mit_beiwagen-jpg.536733

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_erste_hilfe_fu-r_verwundeten-jpg.536747

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)

StuG 33b, 1943...





the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2019)

... and a shot-up Studebaker


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 2, 2019)

My first thoughts when I saw the Studebaker.


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Bundesarchiv
> frankreich-_kolonne_von_kradfahrern_mit_beiwagen-jpg.536733
> View attachment 536733


Hurry up!!! It's still a long way to Sturgis.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
pressefoto-flugzeug-18x13cm-bomben-fliegerhorst-jpg.536846

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)

StuG 33bs on the way to Kursk, 1943 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_leichte_flak_auf_halbkettenfahrzeug-jpg.536888

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)

StuG III Ausf G ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_leichte_flak_auf_halbkettenfahrzeug-jpg.536940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_kradschu-tzen_in_zersto-rter_stadt-jpg.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
foto-2wk-pressefoto-18x13cm-ostfront-motorinst-flugzeug-_57-jpg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
pressefoto-18x13cm-bomben-beladen-in-jpg.537042

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_zugmaschine_mit_flak_in_ortschaft-jpg.537137

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_deutsche_besatzung-jpg.537239

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
frankreich-_jagdflugzeuge_me_109_auf_feldflugplatz-jpg.537282

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2019)

People always talk about "if the war lasted a little longer, the Germans would have had (insert wondrous machine here)" but they forget that the Allies weren't sleeping on the job.

So here's what would have happened if the "war lasted a little longer", the U.S. T28 SHT...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
named-us-army-combat-soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2019)

#13,907 : "Snowwhite's Seven Dwarves were back, but this time they were p*ssed!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 7, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> People always talk about "if the war lasted a little longer, the Germans would have had (insert wondrous machine here)" but they forget that the Allies weren't sleeping on the job.
> 
> So here's what would have happened if the "war lasted a little longer", the U.S. T28 SHT...
> 
> View attachment 537301


Referee announcing the 1946 heavyweight championship bout:
"And in this corner the contender fropm the USA the U.S. T28 SHT! And in these THREE corners the reigning champ from Germany...the RATTE!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2019)

They have that in World of Tanks, but man is it slooooooooooooow.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Referee announcing the 1946 heavyweight championship bout:
> "And in this corner the contender fropm the USA the U.S. T28 SHT! And in these THREE corners the reigning champ from Germany...the RATTE!


The P.1000 was killed off in 1943 because Speer saw it for what it was: and impractible dead end (he seemed to be one of the few clear-headed people in the leadership).
On the otherhand, the Germans did have the Jagdtiger, the Maus and the Gerät 383 - the last two *may have* made it to production if the war lasted longer, but seeing as how Germany's resources were dwindling, I doubt many would have been able to be produced, let alone get into combat.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
ju-52-flugzeug-junkers-rot-kreuz-jpg.537368

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
im_westen-_panzer_iv-jpg.537401

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)

Yak-3 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
_im_westen-_infanterie_und_kradfahrer-jpg.537452

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2019)

Colourized yes but well done.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 9, 2019)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 537384


Ivan survived and May 1945 he heroically liberated 25 bicycles 50 wrist watches and satisfied 13 young frauleins at gun point.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)

I-16, 1939..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2019)

cool.


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2019)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

Der treue Flugkamerad. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1940 | eBay

The dogs knew what to do too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-124-0249-06-_im_westen-_begru-ssung_durch_bevo-lkerung-jpg.537513

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2019)

I am struck by the youth in their faces ... the oldest 21 maybe 22 ... the colorization really brings that home in a way that B&W doesn't. They're Brits but they may as well have been Canadian boys except Canadians didn't use rockets on their T's. You rarely see that innocence in young faces today ... everything is about the moment .... an act. Young sports teams sometimes convey that wide-eyed, confidence ... and of course pilots still do.  But these boys were literally out of high school ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 9, 2019)

*Caption -* "November 12, 1942. "Jap radio tuned in on U.S. -- Marine communicators found this radio set which was left behind by the Japs on Guadalcanal, and use it to listen in on U.S. broadcasts in their leisure time. The Marines are (left to right) Cpl. James Shadduck, Pvt. Alex N. Incinelli, Pvt. Robert Galer, Cpl. Sidney B. Land and Pvt. Arthur D. Roda, and part of their job is to see that the messages get through." New York World-Telegram & Sun newsphoto."

*Source -* Shorpy.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## at6 (May 9, 2019)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 537498


Car jacking European style.


----------



## Tieleader (May 9, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> They have that in World of Tanks, but man is it slooooooooooooow.


Oh.oh,oh! How slow is it?
"It's so slow that...(fill in your answer here)"


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2019)

Berlin, May 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)

Il-2 , the 155th GvShAP, 1944 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2019)

bundesarchiv
2-wk-1939-einmarsch-in-polen-jpg.537556

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)

P-63 Kingcobra of the 66th IAP in the late 40'





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2019)

Nice photos folks!!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2019)

bundesarchiv
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1976-071-36-_polen-_an_der_brahe-_deutsche_panzer-jpg.537588

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2019)

Man, that looks fun!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 10, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, that looks fun!



Invading Russia is anything but fun!! Just sayin'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 10, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> bundesarchiv
> 2-wk-1939-einmarsch-in-polen-jpg.537556
> View attachment 537556


Taken at the company picnic.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Invading Russia is anything but fun!! Just sayin'.



Yep... Napoleon and Hitler had fun as well .. to a certain frost of course.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
seeflugzeug_arado_ar_196-jpg.537662

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1978-120-11-_polen-_panzer_i_am_ufer_der_brahe-jpg.537714

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2019)

What is it?, asked the armor challenged person.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

It's a French heavy tank Char B1-bis .

Another one...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

And the next one....





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 11, 2019)

And you can tell they're French tanks because they have names written on them. When I went through imagery analysis training in the 80s, one of our ground equipment instructors half-jokingly said you can identify a French tank because it will have a name on it! They're still doing it to the present day:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

Yes, that's true.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2019)

Thanks. I have apparently seen them in videos, but didn't recognize the picture close up.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

My pleasure.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2019)

Why won't multiquote work for me?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2019)

original-foto-2-wk-wehrmacht-1939-in-polen-jpg.537751

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2019)

A Lufthansa He111C, circa 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

Luftwaffe Flugplatz Minsk Weiss Russland Ostfront Beute Flugzeug Polikarpow I 15 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)

Nice shot. But these aren't the I-15 fighters. These are the I-153s

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
us-army-truck-landing-craft-ww2-wwii-1944-jpg.537900

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (May 12, 2019)

^Pretty cool view!




Here's a German parade of some captured French AMC 35 S Medium Tanks and H35 Light Tanks in Paris, France, 1941. Im guessing ww2db.com took this photo from Bundesarchiv, but I got it from ww2db.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (May 12, 2019)

Here's an odd one. Just got this straight from Bundesarchiv. A Luftwaffe Paratrooper (I think Officer), maybe a journalist, I don't know, is taking a picture of something.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (May 12, 2019)

Last (most likely) picture I'll do today is these LSSAH guards, back when they were the few and mighty (still Fuehrer's protection), on the march.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2019)

The French really had the German outclassed in armor back in May, 1940 ... too bad they didn't know how to use it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
westwall-_bei_barbelroth-_getarntes_geschu-tz-jpg.538063

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)

A French infantry tank Renault D2, also known as Char D2, 1940





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

SOUTHEAST AIR CORPS TRAINING CENTER Orig. 1940s WW2 Press Photo Pilot & Baby Son | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

1930 Photo 2nd Bombardment Squadron Anti-Aircraft Defense Test Pilot & Girl | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2019)

Bundesarchiv
abgeschossenes_englisches_flugzeug-jpg.538107

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)

Launching of HMS Ursula, 1944 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2019)

radwechsel-beim-panzerspa-hwagen-funk-2weltkrieg-foto-jpg.538220

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)

Italian POWs in the North Africa ....





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2019)

Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 15, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: the Internet.


What are the two words chalked above the drivers view slit? Can't make them out.


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 15, 2019)

*Caption -* "Inglewood California 1942, Captain B.R. Eckstein, Army Air Force's representative at North American climbs into a P-51 Mustang fighter for a final test before acceptance by the Army Air Force"

*Source -* U. S. Library of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 15, 2019)

*Caption -* "Inglewood California 1942, The wing of a North American B-25 is prepared for painting on the "California Assembly Line." The girl is taping down strips of paper to protect areas not to be painted"

*Source -* U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 15, 2019)

*Caption -* "Inglewood California 1942, A Negro employee on North American's flight ramp tows a B-25 bomber into place"

*Source -* U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)

Peter Gunn said:


> What are the two words chalked above the drivers view slit? Can't make them out.



It is in French. "Ouah! Ouah !" can be translated as Woof, woof! or Wow!. So it is the sound of barking of a dog or the one of admiration. IMHO it is the barking in the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 15, 2019)

A test pilot in riding britches and boots. What, no spurs?


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)

A W-11 Wanderer car in Amsterdam , 1940 ....





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-2005-0015-_flugzeugbau-_arbeit_an_flugmotoren-jpg.538322

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 15, 2019)

RE #13994
Judging by the uniforms, this is not 1940.


----------



## special ed (May 16, 2019)

I'm curious about what is attached to the front wheel. The rifles and personal equipment seems right but there is no battle damage to the buildings and the streets are clean.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> RE #13994
> Judging by the uniforms, this is not 1940.



To be honest I have thought the same. The type battle dresses may indicate that. But I have checked on a couple of sources more and all of the Dutch ones say " The SS Division Deutschland ( later the SS-Panzer Div. Das Reich and previously SS-Verfügungstruppe or SS-VT ) in Netherlands , Amsterdam, 1940. Here two shots more I found additionally. The first one shows the same vehicle. Additionally , also other images of the SS soldiers taken in Holand and France at that time seem to confirm wearing of the type of the battle dress in 1940.






the pic source: Bundesarchiv.





the pic source: Men of Wehrmacht: SS Division Deutschland in Netherlands 1940

A couple of nice shots taken in 1940 can be seen here : 6533 - Into the Cauldron - Das Reich in France 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_146-2007-0206-_kavallerie_waffen-ss-jpg.538361

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)

An appendix to my posts #13994 and #13998

SS-VT Division in France 1940 ... The kind of the battle dresses can be noticed clearly. More of great images of the unit taken during the Battle of France in 1940 can be found with the link below. 





the pic source: "VT Division" Original Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2019)

Yep, the camouflage smocks, boots, and personal equipment, along with the towed gun and vehicles, and the colour of the latter, are correct for SS units in 1940.
The attachment on the front wheel may be a lever to engage / disengage a 'free-wheeling' hub - I'd need to check on the type to see if it was part time four-wheel drive.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (May 16, 2019)

A picture taken from the Bundesarchiv. This is a picture taken during the training of a German Shepherd (of which I own and adore) by a Waffen-SS soldier. In Norway, either 1940 or 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (May 16, 2019)

Taken from Bundesarchiv, once again. This is in a SS training area in Poland, presumably in the part for the horse/cavalry training. There is a collection of documents of this SS training area, including a tiny air field and everything. Circa 1940 or 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2019)

Good ones.
Post # 14,002 - the field cap would suggest 1944.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)

"For Stalin !" Hurrah .... 





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2019)

_Huckle De Buck_ of the 405th Fighter Group at Picauville Airfield, France, June 1944 USAAC-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 16, 2019)

RE #14005
KV-3?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-2008-0415-501-_polen-_zivilisten-_soldat_auf_krad-jpg.538412

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 17, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> bundesarchiv_bild_183-2008-0415-501-_polen-_zivilisten-_soldat_auf_krad-jpg.538412
> View attachment 538412


Please. Enjoy the Jim Jones cocktail. It's Death Grip Grape.


----------



## FrankHM (May 17, 2019)

Top picture: A 3D render I made based at Karl Schulz's crashlanding in Finland March 1943
Bottom picture: actual picture






.:. Frank .:.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Creative Creative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> RE #14005
> KV-3?



KV-3m..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

1941 National Rifle Champion USAAF Cadet Morris Portsmouth Ohio 7x9 News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

PFC THOMAS W. GILMORE ~ 121ST INFANTRY ~ HURTGEN FOREST - 1944 | eBay


Thousand-yard stare ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2019)

Bundesarchv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 17, 2019)

Wurger said:


> "For Stalin !" Hurrah ....
> 
> View attachment 538388
> 
> the pic source: the Internet.



Shouldn't that be "For Stalin... *HUZZAH!!!*"?


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 17, 2019)

Wurger said:


> It is in French. "Ouah! Ouah !" can be translated as Woof, woof! or Wow!. So it is the sound of barking of a dog or the one of admiration. IMHO it is the barking in the case.
> 
> View attachment 538288
> 
> ...


Ahh, as Patton would say... Many Tanks*...

*Thanks

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 17, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> RE #14005
> KV-3?


KV-3(S)*

...


*(Star Wars)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2019)

#14016 - Take your son to work day???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2019)

Bundesarchv
ostfront-1941-krim-infanteristen-stu-tzen-verwundeten-jpg.538507

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 18, 2019)

A possible development of the Messerschmitt Me 262, the Messerschmitt Me P.262 HG III

Selfmade 3D art.

.:. Frank .:.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

1945 USMC Marine Death Rattlers Squadron Kadena Airfield Okinawa News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2019)

Bundesarchv
ostpreussen-_kriegsgefangene_polnische_soldaten-jpg.538566

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2019)

“USS _Providence _(CL-82) is fitting out at the South Boston Naval Annex yard on 17 October 1945. That day a number of heavy ships arrived from WestPac for the city’s celebration of Navy Day and the war’s conclusion. Boston Public Library 7509908998-d6d76a.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-2008-0415-506-_polen-_motorisierte_deutsche_truppen-jpg.538623

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

1943 Naval Training Station Sampson New York Rowing Practice Original News Photo | eBay

Landlubber Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

1943 USAAF Testing Soft Surface Landing Gear Wright Field Dayton Ohio News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE PHOTOGRAPH: ASSEMBLING A HORSA GLIDER | eBay

Matchbox went out of control on this one

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-2008-0922-502-_lodz-_einzug_deutscher_truppen-jpg.538667

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2019)

*warpicshistory*
Fallshirmjäger embarked on a Tiger tank of the 2nd SS Panzer Division ‘Das Reich.” Photo courtesy of warpichistory on instagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2019)

A crew from the 16th/5th Lancers, 6th Armored Division, clean the 🔫 barrel of their Crusader tank at El Aroussa, Tunisia. May 1943 Found on Tumblr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2019)

An 80th Fighter Group P-47 taxis past a line of RAF Hurricane Mk IIcs in Burma, 1944. found on Tumblr

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)

The pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2019)

bundesarchiv
photo-us-army-jeep-with-axis-cartoon-jpg.538745

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2019)

A Curtiss C-46 Commando full of wounded serviceman being evacuated from Manila, 1945. Photo courtesy of ww1ww2photosandfilms on Tumblr.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 20, 2019)

*May 20, 1940:* German army reaches English Channel at Abbeville, France, splitting Allied forces in two.





*May 20, 1944:* US troops secure Wakde Island off New Guinea.





*May 20, 1945:* On Okinawa, US Tenth Army takes Chocolate Drop and Flattop Hills; Marines take Wana Ridge. Japanese troops begin evacuating China to defend Japan.





(Source: Sarah Sudin Blog: Sarah Sundin Blog | WW II History | Historical Fiction Author )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

1942 Airborne Practice Loading Anti-Tank Gun in Mockup Transport Orig News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

1945 US Army New 75mm Recoilless Rifle San Lucia Area Italy Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Panzer Ost Front WWII | eBay

German name: Leichter Ladungsträger Goliath (Goliath Light Charge Carrier)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-c0214-0007-013-_spanien-_flugzeug_der_legion_condor-jpg.538823

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2019)

Canadian M4 Sherman tanks from the Canadian Governor General’s Horse Guards Armoured Regiment in the city of Arnhem during its liberation, April 13, 1945. Royston Leonard/.mediadurmworld.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2019)

One of the few pictures from the German’s side during the first Fallschrimjager drops during the Invasion of Crete, 20 May 1941. No photo credit was available. Found on Tumblr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2019)

Japanese I-Go crew members convene before the Battle of Khalkin Gol, May 1939. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e10458-_polen-_zollstation-_deutsche_soldaten-jpg.538861

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 20, 2019)

Details from the regiment were called out on service on 26 August 1939 and on active service on 1 September 1939 as *The Governor General's Horse Guards*, CASF (Details), for local protection duties. Those details called out on active service disbanded on 31 December 1940. Subsequently, the regiment mobilized as the 2nd Canadian Motorcycle Regiment, CASF (GGHG) for active service on 24 May 1940. It converted to armour and was redesignated as The Governor General's Horse Guards, CASF on 9 February 1941; as the 3rd Armoured Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), CASF on 11 February 1941; as the 3rd Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), CAC, CASF on 1 January 1943; and as the 3rd Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), RCAC, CASF on 2 August 1945. It embarked for Britain on 9 October 1941 and landed in Italy on 19 December 1943 as part of the 5th Armoured Brigade, 5th Canadian Armoured Division. On 20 February 1945 the regiment moved with the I Canadian Corps to North-West Europe as part of OPERATION GOLDFLAKE, where it continued to fight until the end of the war. The overseas regiment disbanded on 31 January 1946. The Regiment lost 71 Killed and 210 wounded in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2019)

Lt. Gen. Lucian K. Truscott, Jr. from the headquarters of the 5th US Army, talking to black soldiers from the 92nd Infantry Division after the soldiers beat off an attack by German troops on the hills north of the city of Viareggio in Italy. Not able to locate a source of the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 21, 2019)

*May 21, 1940:* French Ninth Army surrenders.




(Source: Sarah Sundin Blog | WW II History | Historical Fiction Author and Gordon Skene)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 21, 2019)

Another "view" of Operation Mercery (_Unternehmen Merkur_, Μάχη της Κρήτης ).
A self made picture based upon a cover of a cartoon.





PS. Was going to be a reply at *

 Aaron Brooks Wolters
* post from yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

1944 Camp Davis Rocket Targets for Anti-Aircraft Guns Holly Shelter News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

1944 Camp Davis Rocket Targets for Anti-Aircraft Guns Holly Shelter News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

1944 Camp Davis Rocket Targets for Anti-Aircraft Guns Holly Shelter News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

1944 Camp Davis 40mm Anti-Aircraft Guns Fire at Tank Targets Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2019)

WWII 1944 D-Day Normandy, Photo #18 taking apart German beetle tanks, Goliath | eBay

German name: Leichter Ladungsträger Goliath (Goliath Light Charge Carrier) 
American name: Beetle

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e10495-_dirschau-_begru-ssung_deutscher_soldaten-jpg.538908

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2019)

Milosh said:


> Details from the regiment were called out on service on 26 August 1939 and on active service on 1 September 1939 as *The Governor General's Horse Guards*, CASF (Details), for local protection duties. Those details called out on active service disbanded on 31 December 1940. Subsequently, the regiment mobilized as the 2nd Canadian Motorcycle Regiment, CASF (GGHG) for active service on 24 May 1940. It converted to armour and was redesignated as The Governor General's Horse Guards, CASF on 9 February 1941; as the 3rd Armoured Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), CASF on 11 February 1941; as the 3rd Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), CAC, CASF on 1 January 1943; and as the 3rd Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (The Governor General's Horse Guards), RCAC, CASF on 2 August 1945. It embarked for Britain on 9 October 1941 and landed in Italy on 19 December 1943 as part of the 5th Armoured Brigade, 5th Canadian Armoured Division. On 20 February 1945 the regiment moved with the I Canadian Corps to North-West Europe as part of OPERATION GOLDFLAKE, where it continued to fight until the end of the war. The overseas regiment disbanded on 31 January 1946. The Regiment lost 71 Killed and 210 wounded in the war.




Thank you Milosh.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2019)

Martin B-26 “Marauder” bomber from the Free French Air Force attacks ground targets in the Battle of Italy in the spring of 1944.
The purpose of the bombing was the Piteccio viaduct area in central Italy, which is partially visible in the picture near the bomb explosions. WW2 High Resolution photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2019)

The XB-29 is a pre-production version of the B-29 bomber.
February 18, 1943 the second prototype of the XB-29 (41-003) was to make another flight. At 10:40, the crew proceeded with the standard inspection of the aircraft. Edmund Allen took the place of the first pilot, Robert Dansfield was the second pilot, Fritz Moi was a flight mechanic, Robert Maxfield was a mechanic, Barlkey Henshaw was a recording camera operator and Barlkey. In addition, on board the aircraft were aerodynamic Vincent North and four engineers: Raymond Beizel, Charles Blaine, Thomas Lankford and Edward Wersby.
The plane broke away from the runway around 12:11 and quickly gained 1524 m. At 12:16 a fire broke out in the engine nacelle No. 1. Allen immediately shut off the fuel supply to the engine and turned its propeller into autorotation mode. Moi closed the air intake louvers and sent carbon dioxide into the engine compartment. At 12:21 pm, Allan reported the incident to the airfield, requested permission for an emergency landing. At 12:24 the plane flew at an altitude of 460 meters above the Lake Washington Bridge. One of the crew warned Allen that the fire engulfed the entire left wing of the aircraft. At that moment, when flames burst into the fuselage, the radio operator Harry Rolston left the car. As he fell, he struck a power line wire. Rolston died on the spot, de-energizing the entire southern part of Seattle. Engineer Edward Wersby jumped with a parachute a minute later. But he did not have enough height to open the parachute. Five minutes later, the plane crashed into a five-story shop of the Fry & Co. canned meat factory. The entire crew (11 people) died, as well as 19 people who were in the workshop and one guard who tried to put out the fire with improvised means.
An investigation into the crash revealed that the main cause was the low reliability of the Wright Cyclone engines. Hastily engineered engines were prone to overheating cylinder heads, which, in turn, disrupted the valves. Problems with the R-3350 engines continued throughout 1943 and most of 1944.


Source of photo information:

pauldorpat.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2019)

Wow, I had not heard about that before.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2019)

20mm Flak 30 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e10524-_polen-_panzer_iv_in_einer_stadt-jpg.538955

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2019)

The crew of the Focke-Wulf Fw.189A reconnaissance aircraft from the Nazi Luftwaffe at the airport during the preparation of the Wehrmacht for the Battle of Kursk 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 21, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 538956
> 
> The crew of the Focke-Wulf Fw.189A reconnaissance aircraft from the Nazi Luftwaffe at the airport during the preparation of the Wehrmacht for the Battle of Kursk 1943. No photo credit available.



The Battle of Kursk started in early July 1943, there's snow on the ground in that picture.
If the caption is true, preparation must have started real early.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 22, 2019)

A Messerscmitt Me109 and a Spitfire from the No. 306 Polish Fighter Squadron (Polish: 306 Dywizjon Myśliwski "Toruński") in a dogfight.






3D render by myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)

Looking good but you have to edit that. If it is a Spitfire of no. 306 Squadron why there is the emblem of the no.303 Squadron and Zumbach's "Donald Duck" below the windshield ? Also, judging by the underwing large radiators and the armament layout there it is Spitfire Mk.IX . The squadron Spitfires had the Polish Square applied below the rear or central exhaust pipe rather than the front one. The kind of applying is more characteristic for Polish Spitfire Mk.Vb and the no. 303 Squadron where Zumbach was serving and flying the mark of Spitfire with the personal emblem. 
BTW. All Zumbach's Spitfires with the Donald Duck emblem were the Mk.Vb but not the Mk. IX. What is more Zumbach has never flown Mk.IX IIRC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

1939 Towed 75mm Gun Target Fortress Monroe Virginia 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e10600-_graudenz-_jubelnde_menschen_neben_panzer_iv-jpg.539060

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)

I would say the pic was taken in Bydgoszcz. Possible the Dworcowa street. The cheering crowd must have been the native Germans living there. Not too numerous but very bitchy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2019)

The Soviet infantry of the 56th Army, with the support of the T-34, medium tanks are fighting for the stanitsa of Krymskaya. North Caucasus Front of the Red Army.
The fighting for the village lasted from April 29 to May 4, 1943.
On May 4, 1943, as a result of the hardest fighting, the village of Krymskaya was released.



Location: village Krymskaya, USSR
Date of photo: April-May 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2019)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)

Near Moscov, 1942...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 22, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1939 Towed 75mm Gun Target Fortress Monroe Virginia 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 539027
> 
> ...


What on earth did the RN Tribal class destroyers do to upset the USA


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e11027-_polen-_zersto-rtes_polnisches_flugzeug-jpg.539138

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2019)

Darned enemy moths have been busy again !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2019)

Too much fabric softener.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2019)

The Soviet Pe-8 4M 35A heavy bomber at an airfield before a test flight.
Under the wings of the bomber are suspended two poured aviation instrument VAP-500. The VAP-500 contained in itself 500 kg of an incendiary mixture of kerosene and balls of white phosphorus.



Location: USSR
Photo date: 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> bundesarchiv_bild_183-e11027-_polen-_zersto-rtes_polnisches_flugzeug-jpg.539138
> View attachment 539138



The wreckage of a RWD-8 PWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

2 RARE ORIGINAL KW PHOTOS: SOUTH KOREAN ARMY PARATROOPERS DURING TRAINING! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

Pressefoto - Wie Tarnblenden entstehen, Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

Original WWII Britische Afpu Foto: Belgian Congo Truppen Maschinengewehr | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

Original WWII Britische Afpu Foto: Belgian Congo Truppen in Middle East | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

Original Foto 1 WK German Panzer | eBay

quite rare ww1 panzer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-e11309-_warschau-_pferd_in_flugzeughangar-jpg.539205

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)

The Winter 1941/42 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2019)

1944 Normandy GIs With Rifles Ready at Mass Dome de Cenily Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-s52435-_polen-_blick_aus_bugkanzel_einer_he_111-jpg.539244

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2019)

Suffolk British heavy cruiser (HMS Suffolk), County class, subclass of Kent, during patrols in the Danish Strait in the Battle of the Atlantic.
Suffolk Heavy Cruiser – Board number 55. County class heavy cruiser.
Suffolk heavy cruiser construction began on September 30, 1924, launched on February 16, 1926, accepted into the Royal Navy of Great Britain on May 31, 1928.
Suffolk heavy cruiser participated in the Norwegian campaign (spring of 1940), was damaged by German bomber bombs; renovated by February 1941.
Suffolk heavy cruiser participated in the battle of the British fleet against the Bismarck battleship Kriegsmarine in May 1941 – the first to find the German battleship using radar and direct other ships to the Bismarck.
Suffolk heavy cruiser after repair until the end of 1942 – in service in the Arctic. From April 1943 until the end of the Second World War – in the Indian Ocean.
Dismissed from the Royal Navy on March 25, 1948, cut into scrap metal in the same year.


Source: www.iwm.org.uk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2019)

The German U-124 submarine returns to Lorient after the seventh combat campaign. On the bridge in a white captain’s cap is the commander of the submarine Kptlt. Johann Mohr.
During its seventh combat campaign, which lasted 61 days, U-124 sank on 24 November 1941 the English light cruiser Dunedin (HMS Dunedin) and on 3 December 1941 an American Sagadahoc transport ship.
U-124 – German submarine type IXB. Completed 11 combat campaigns. U-124 sank 46 transport ships, 2 warships.
The U-124 submarine died on April 2, 1943, struck by the depth bombs of the British ships: the Corvette “Stoneprop” (HMS Stonecrop) and the sloop “Black Swan” (HMS Black Swan). All 53 crew members died.


Source of photo information:

www.hmsdunedin.co.uk



Location: Lorient, France
Photo date: December 29, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

1941 USAAF Cadet Willis Grube of Toledo Ohio Randolph Field 8x10 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

1941 USAAF Cadets in Fur Lined Flying Suits Randolph Field Original News Photo | eBay

They look like very well made figurines

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-s52911-_polen-_blick_aus_bugkanzel_einer_he_111-jpg.539298

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2019)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2019)

Battle of the Atlantic: The American “Pennsylvania San” tanker burns in the Gulf of Mexico after hitting one torpedo fired from a U-571 German submarine
2 people from the crew of the tanker were killed, 57 people were saved.
The tanker transported 107500 barrels of oil from Port Arthur (Texas) to Belfast.
The next day, after the fire stopped, the crew returned to the tanker and it was towed to the repair site; later the tanker was repaired and returned to service.



Location: Gulf of Mexico
Photo date: July 15, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-s54817-_polen-_bespanntes_infanteriegeschu-tz-jpg.539338

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2019)

Color photo of the Second World War: The American “Bunker Hill” aircraft carrier (USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) burns after the strikes of two kamikaze planes in the Battle of Okinawa.
To the left of the Bunker Hill aircraft carrier is the light cruiser Cleveland (Cleveland CL-55).


Source of photo information:

www.navsource.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2019)

Capt Winters and Capt Nixon before onwards to Bastogne. Co E, 2nd Btln. 506th PIR.

Source:  ww1ww2photosfilms

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 25, 2019)

Must have been demoralizing going past the disabled Elefant.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

They that sow the wind shall reap the whirlwind.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

indeed

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 LIBERATED JEW HOLDS GERMAN SOLDIER AT GUN POINT 175 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-s55701-_polen-_deutsche_soldaten_in_ortschaft-jpg.539383

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

Milosh said:


> Must have been demoralizing going past the disabled Elefant.


Notice the tow chain has been deployed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2019)

".... Must have been demoralizing going past ...."
I think that photo is at Anzio, not Kursk .... if Google can be believed, as with these ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

Yep.. as memo serves the pic was taken at the Nettuno area that is a town near the Anzio.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2019)

The one that was in the tank museum in Aberdeen was captured in Italy...I wonder.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2019)

... it was


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2019)

bundesarchiv_dvm_10_bild-23-63-09-_kreuzer_-blu-cher-jpg.539442

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 25, 2019)

Sunk in Oslo Fjord by Norwegian torpedoes fired from Oscarsborg Fortress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 26, 2019)

The *Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate (キ84 疾風 Gale)* is a single-seat fighter flown by the Imperial Japanese Army Air Service in the last two years of World War II. The Allied reporting name was "*Frank*"; the Japanese Army designation was *Army Type 4 Fighter* (四式戦闘機 _yon-shiki-sentō-ki_).
(Source: Wikipedia)




And now my version of a "Frank" 




.:. Frank .:.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)

Rostov at Don, 1943 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (May 26, 2019)

In the photo there are race tracks with circles attached by a line. What are these for?


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)

Not sure but these seem to be either the landmarks or interesting targets required more of attention.


----------



## FrankHM (May 26, 2019)

Milosh said:


> In the photo there are race tracks with circles attached by a line. What are these for?



In top of corner in the picture it say: 8 sperreballone (8 barrage balloons) with the same marking as on the map. The 8 markings show where this ballons are.

.:. F .:.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2019)

oops !

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)

FrankHM said:


> In top of corner in the picture it say: 8 sperreballone (8 barrage balloons) with the same marking as on the map. The 8 markings show where this ballons are.
> 
> .:. F .:.



Good catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2019)

never to be .... bundesarchiv_rm_25_bild-28-_flugzeugtra-ger_-graf_zeppelin-_bau-jpg.539496

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)

A captured 128mm PaK 44 gun, 1945





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2019)

Wurger said:


> A captured 128mm PaK 44 gun, 1945
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a muzzle brake !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> never to be .... bundesarchiv_rm_25_bild-28-_flugzeugtra-ger_-graf_zeppelin-_bau-jpg.539496
> View attachment 539496


wow, didnt know they got that far into the build !


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2019)

Here's progress ...
bundesarchiv_rm_25_bild-57-_flugzeugtra-ger_-graf_zeppelin-_bau-jpg.539503

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2019)

ATLANTIKWALL - Fernkampfgeschütz - Farbansichtskarte | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 26, 2019)

rochie said:


> oops !
> View attachment 539495



Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing, right?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2019)

Foto CKD Praga AH-IV Panzer Stridsvagn MG Tank für Schweden ! Tschechien - # B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2019)

Foto CKD Praga AH-IV Panzer Stridsvagn MG Tank für Schweden ! Tschechien - # A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2019)

2-wk-original-foto-16th-tank-16-panzer-jpg.539625

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2019)

German Admiral Hipper heavy cruiser off the coast of the Nazi-occupied Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2019)

The broken nose tower of the British Exeter heavy cruiser (HMS Exeter) after the battle of La Plata.
As a result of the battle against the German pocket battleship Graf Spee on December 13, 1939, the Exeter cruiser suffered heavy damage.



Location: La Plata, Argentina
Photo date: December 1939

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2019)

Paratrooper training in Netheravon, Britain, October 1942. no photo credit available

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2019)

American POWs executed by SS after they had surrendered, near Hoscheid-Dickt, Luxembourg. Jan 1945 No photo credit was available

Reactions: Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2019)

2-wk-original-foto-16th-tank-16-panzer-jpg.539698

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 28, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Location: La Plata, Argentina



The Battle of the River Plate took place off the coast of Uruguay. Standing on the beach at Punta del Este on the Uruguayan coast north of Montevideo on the night of 13 December 1939, curious onlookers watched the battle unfold, in the form of distant thunderclaps and flashes on the horizon.

That image is likely to have been taken at Stanley in the Falkland Islands, which is where the Exeter retreated to after receiving a pounding from the Graf Spee's 11 inch guns. La Plata is a coastal port in Argentina south of Buenos Aires. Interestingly, Argentine authorities offered assistance to the Exeter in the form of facilities and the treatment of wounded at the naval base at Bahia Blanca, but this was respectfully declined by Capt. Bell for fear that the Argentinians might pass information on the amount of damage done to the Exeter to the Germans.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

AP Wire Photo Airforce Glider Uses Parachute Brake Wilmington Oh DSP341 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

WWII Associated Press Wire Photo U.S Solder Pushes Baby Buggy on Saipan DSP265 | eBay

A man. A marine in a world war. Still a gentleman.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2019)

2-wk-a0panzer-german-tank-kampfwagen-panter-copy-jpg.539750

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (May 28, 2019)

(Source: "The War Illustrated" May 1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> The Battle of the River Plate took place off the coast of Uruguay. Standing on the beach at Punta del Este on the Uruguayan coast north of Montevideo on the night of 13 December 1939, curious onlookers watched the battle unfold, in the form of distant thunderclaps and flashes on the horizon.
> 
> That image is likely to have been taken at Stanley in the Falkland Islands, which is where the Exeter retreated to after receiving a pounding from the Graf Spee's 11 inch guns. La Plata is a coastal port in Argentina south of Buenos Aires. Interestingly, Argentine authorities offered assistance to the Exeter in the form of facilities and the treatment of wounded at the naval base at Bahia Blanca, but this was respectfully declined by Capt. Bell for fear that the Argentinians might pass information on the amount of damage done to the Exeter to the Germans.




Thank you for the correction Nuuumannn. I should have proof read better sir. Just copied and posted what they had under the photo. My apologies.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 28, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv.


It has an extra trunk!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2019)

2-wk-a0panzer-german-tank-kampfwagen-panter-jpg.539835

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2019)

This Day in Aviation History
May 29th, 1940
First flight of the Vought F4U Corsair.
The Chance Vought F4U Corsair was an American fighter aircraft that saw service primarily in World War II and the Korean War. Demand for the aircraft soon overwhelmed Vought’s manufacturing capability, resulting in production by Goodyear and Brewster: Goodyear-built Corsairs were designated FG and Brewster-built aircraft F3A. From the first prototype delivery to the U.S. Navy in 1940, to final delivery in 1953 to the French, 12,571 F4U Corsairs were manufactured by Vought, in 16 separate models, in the longest production run of any piston-engined fighter in U.S. history (1942–53).
The Corsair was designed as a carrier-based aircraft. However its difficult carrier landing performance rendered the Corsair unsuitable for Navy use until the carrier landing issues were overcome when used by the British Fleet Air Arm. The Corsair thus came to and retained prominence in its area of greatest deployment: land based use by the U.S. Marines. The role of the dominant U.S. carrier based fighter in the second part of the war was thus filled by the Grumman F6F Hellcat, powered by the same Double Wasp engine first flown on the Corsair’s first prototype in 1940. The Corsair served to a lesser degree in the U.S. Navy. As well as the U.S. and British use the Corsair was also used by the Royal New Zealand Air Force, the French Navy Aéronavale and other, smaller, air forces until the 1960s. Some Japanese pilots regarded it as the most formidable American fighter of World War II, and the U.S. Navy counted an 11:1 kill ratio with the F4U Corsair.
After the carrier landing issues had been tackled it quickly became the most capable carrier-based fighter-bomber of World War II. The Corsair served almost exclusively as a fighter-bomber throughout the Korean War and during the French colonial wars in Indochina and Algeria….
Source:
Wikipedia, Vought F4U Corsair: http://gstv.us/1X3Ib2L

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 28, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 539836
> 
> 
> This Day in Aviation History
> ...


had the opportunity to meet Boone Guyton many years ago!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 29, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> My apologies.



You don't have to apologise, Aaron. It wasn't intended as a criticism of you or anything you've done. Just to correct the caption is all. I figured it came with the image, so no dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2019)

foto-aus-nachlass-h-v-schutz-_57-jpg.539868

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2019)

foto-pzgru-nrgt3-transportfahrer-frankreich-ostfront-_57-jpg.539914

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (May 29, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: the Internet.


I swear kids manage to break every toy they get...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> You don't have to apologise, Aaron. It wasn't intended as a criticism of you or anything you've done. Just to correct the caption is all. I figured it came with the image, so no dramas.




But as long as I have been here, and I do know it was not off Argentina, I should have have caught. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2019)

The D7 bulldozer from the 237th engineering battalion of the 1st US Army frees the road, pushing the German Pz.Kpfw. VI Ausf. B “King Tiger” heavy tank to the side. Osterode am Harz, Germany.



Location: Osterode, Germany
Photo date: April 12, 1945
No photo credit given.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2019)

Bunderachieve

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2019)

RAF Liberator B Mk VIs and Thunderbolt Mk IIs in flight during a mission against Rangoon, 1944-1945. no photo credit given.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2019)

oto-schw-flak-abteilung-462-ankunft-in-_57-jpg.539977

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2019)

presse-foto-deutsche-kriegsgefangene-in-kitzingen-rk-_57-jpg.540019
German prisoner salutes his German commanding of officer

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 31, 2019)

Post 14177 looks like a 
T-34 built by a committee

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2019)

1944-wwii-press-photo-german-troops-take-refuge-in-jpg.540102

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2019)

The American soldier next to the assault version of the Type 97 tank “Chi-Ha” with a 120-mm gun, captured in 1945.
This version of the tank was developed by order of the Japanese Marine Corps and was released in a small series. The short-barreled gun was placed in the tank turret of the Shinhoto Chi-Ha modification.


Date: 1945
No Photo Credit Available

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2019)

original-foto-soldaten-auf-pferdeschlitten-jpg.540162

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2019)

foto-zersto-rter-panzer-in-serensk-jpg.540213

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Near Moscov, 1942...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What comes in pairs and rolls down stairs
And over your neighbor's dog?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 2, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> foto-pzgru-nrgt3-transportfahrer-frankreich-ostfront-_57-jpg.539914
> View attachment 539914


First annual "Man boob contest."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (Jun 2, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 539688
> 
> 
> The broken nose tower of the British Exeter heavy cruiser (HMS Exeter) after the battle of La Plata.
> ...








"HMS Exeter" - a render created June 2nd 2019.
.:. Frank .:.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2019)

.... who LET the _cats_ out ...!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2019)

panzer-am-strassenrand-jpg.540283

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: the Internet.



Ok, that's a new one on me. What model of tank is that?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)

That's the French heavy tank Char 2C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wurger said:


> That's the French heavy tank Char 2C.



Thanks Wurger. Should've known it was French from the name painted underneath the skull and crossbones. I'm familiar with the Char 1b but hadn't seen a 2c before. It's a tall beast, isn't it?

Thankyou for sharing.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)

The tank looks like a well overgrown Renault FT. But you are right, a very impressive view.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2019)

82242630d5630552a971d108ab0cebb60f49638f7a402e7f6f04c1cb4adfa63-11lppyjhhn5cs0sck8cwgkccw-ej-jpeg.540319

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2019)

American self-propelled gun M10 “Wolverine” (M10 3in. GMC Wolverine) from the 601th battalion of tank destroyers of the US Army on the road to Le Clavier, Battle of France.



Location: Le Clavier, France
Photo date: August 15, 1944
No Photo Credit Given

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2019)

armored_sdkfz_7_of_the_luftwaffe-jpg.540392

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2019)

black-and-white-world-war-2-photographs-x-jpg.540434

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)

The Dutch light cruiser HNLMS Sumatra 1940






the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2019)

weltkrieg-in-bildern-uber-17000-fotos-_57-jpg.540489

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 4, 2019)

….

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> weltkrieg-in-bildern-uber-17000-fotos-_57-jpg.540489
> View attachment 540489


That's a pretty weak starboard engine at one horsepower

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> That's a pretty weak starboard engine at one horsepower



Nope.. just other horses graze all around the field.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)

The Dutch light cruiser HNLMS Sumatra in 40'





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> presse-foto-deutsche-kriegsgefangene-in-kitzingen-rk-_57-jpg.540019
> German prisoner salutes his German commanding of officer
> View attachment 540019


why can that man make the heil salute and not being shot at the spot?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2019)

early_sdkfz_7_1938_troops_training-jpg.540516

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2019)

Hauptmann Bruno Stolle (Hptm. Bruno Stolle) from the 8th squadron of the 2nd fighter squadron (8./JG2) of the Nazi Luftwaffe puts on a parachute near his Fokke-Wulf Fw.190A-4 fighter No. 5735.
During the war years, the pilot Bruno Stolle made 271 sorties in which he shot down 35 airplanes (all on the Western Front), including 18 English Spitfires.



Location: France
Photo date: 1943
No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2019)

luftwaffe-general-jagdflieger-jg3-ju52-wappem-jpg.540556

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2019)

Down for routine maintenance. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2019)

Pre-invasion bombing by A-20 bombers of Pointe du Hoc at Omaha beach, Normandy, France, 5 June 1944 . No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)

The Dutch Light Cruiser HNLMS Java in 20'





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2019)

pzgru-nrgt3-transportfahrer-frankreich-ostfront-lkw-n20518-jpg.540624

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 6, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> pzgru-nrgt3-transportfahrer-frankreich-ostfront-lkw-n20518-jpg.540624
> View attachment 540624


"The City Council said that the pot holes would fixed before today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2019)

The Dutch Light Cruiser HNLMS Java in 30'





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jun 6, 2019)

On this day 75 years ago (internet photo)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 6, 2019)

Omaha Beach

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 6, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 540589
> 
> 
> Down for routine maintenance. No photo credit available.


Pfft... That'll buff right out...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2019)

The American 155-mm self-propelled howitzer M12 GMC overcomes the roads in the vicinity of Berdorf, the border of Luxembourg and Germany.



Location: Berdorf, Luxembourg
Photo date: February 9, 1945
No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2019)

A knocked out KV-1 heavy tank near Orel town, the Autumn 1941..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2019)

fotografie-2wk-ochsengespann-schleppt-ku-belwagen-der-wehrmacht-ab-jpg.540762

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 7, 2019)

Omaha Beach after the battle.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2019)

Destroyer Smith takes fuel from battleship South Dakota 28 October 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2019)

..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2019)

The same KV-1 tank seen in the post #14224 but in the Winter 1941 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2019)

german_troops_use_sd_kfz_7_to_tow_flak_18_gun_up_a_hill_-jpg.540812

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2019)

I want that halftrack!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 7, 2019)

Why does it look like its a model?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 7, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Why does it look like its a model?


By the shadows, it looks like a very early in the morning, or very late in the evening shot, the sun's very low on the horizon.
That makes for the odd look of the picture.


----------



## special ed (Jun 7, 2019)

Plus some negative retouching on the window frame, possibly because of glare


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> german_troops_use_sd_kfz_7_to_tow_flak_18_gun_up_a_hill_-jpg.540812
> View attachment 540814



Look closer. You have palm trees in the field over the gun. The gun is being towed backwards, and the ground under the gun is just NOT THERE. This photo is hodge podge of different shots. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)

I agree. Having a close up look I noticed that the guy in the foreground is a figure rather. So I think that's a dio with a pic as the background. Also any officer wouldn't be running with a traffic wand especially on a in muddy road.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2019)

german-officer-wounded-donets-field-wwii-dispatch-_57-jpg.541003

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2019)

One of Robert Capa’s few surviving photographs of the landing on Omaha, 6 June 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2019)

nemci_luftwaffe-9hpi4ior2k0sc88sgs4cgkkog-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.541169
pay day

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2019)

Production of tanks type 97 “Chi-Ha” . No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 10, 2019)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo U.S Soldier Examines German Remote Controlled Tank 1944 DS883 | eBay

German name: Leichter Ladungsträger Goliath (Goliath Light Charge Carrier) 
American name: Beetle

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2019)

press-photo-capturted-german-quad-jpg.541252

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2019)

Gotta love those Japanese hover tanks

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2019)

“Bow of USS _St. Louis_ (CL-49), showing torpedo damage received during the Battle of Kolombangara. Photographed while the ship was under repair at Tulagi on 20 July 1943. USS _Vestal _(AR-4) is alongside.
Official U.S. Navy Photograph, now in the collections of the U.S. National Archives #80-G-259410.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2019)

148th-general-hospital-iwo-jima-jpg.541340

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 10, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Look closer. You have palm trees in the field over the gun. The gun is being towed backwards, and the ground under the gun is just NOT THERE. This photo is hodge podge of different shots. Just my opinion.



Plenty of pictures out there of Flax 18 s being towed, most show the barrel forward.
Flak 18 and palm trees and that looks like a Olive tree right behind the half track, they had all those in north Africa, Sicily, Italy.
And the officer holding the sign being out of character ??
Who knows what the heck a officer might or might not do ?

Odd picture with odd lighting, some obvious retouching, who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 11, 2019)

…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2019)

p187fn0ull1uejc5ohc7k9810v0b-jpg.541412

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

1945 USMC While Flying Cpl Holm Saves Pilot Hit by Baseball News Photo | eBay

Poor mans AA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

1937 Japanese Anti-Aircraft Battery Tokyo Japan Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 11, 2019)

v2 said:


> …
> View attachment 541408
> View attachment 541409


Is that a 5 engine Pe-8 ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2019)

1040150-b03re89xnago4oc848s0g88k4-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.541493

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2019)

the pic source: Bundsarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2019)

…

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2019)

photoscan-6-763x1024-copy-jpg.541513

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2019)

pk-foto-deutscher-kriegsgefangener-pow-tunesien-afrika-tunis-jpg.541549

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 12, 2019)

SMLE smoke grenade launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2019)

pk-foto-deutscher-kriegsgefangener-pow-us-fru-hsport-krefeld-jpg.541604

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 13, 2019)

U.S. Marines would have a problem with a couple of those guy's push ups.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)

Artemovsk in Russia, a German air recce picture taken in 1941





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Foto 2 WK , Tschechischer Beute Panzer mit deutscher Kennung in Frankreich abge. | eBay

Beute tanks used very early in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)

That's a Czech LT vz. 35 light tank , the German call Pz.KpfW. 35(t) 





the pic source: Skoda LT vz. 35 | SUDETENLAND

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2019)

pk-foto-kriegsgefangene-pow-strasse-zuru-ck-von-stalingrad-jpg.541711

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)

Kazan in Russia, a German air recce picture taken in 1942





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2019)

sdkfz_7_1_2cm_flak_mit_anhanger_eastern_front_krim-jpg.541838

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2019)

1942 Wright Aeronautical Engine Cold Weather Tests Original Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)

Kazan in Russia, a German air recce picture taken in 1943





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2019)

sdkfz_7-1_with_a_2_cm_flakvierling_38_2-jpg.542017

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2019)

soldaten-im-tarnhemd-platanenmuster-oder-rauchmuster-original-jpg.542023

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 16, 2019)

US Marines move up under enemy fire on the beach at Saipan, June 1944. 
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2019)

France 1940 ..





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2019)

vintage-original-press-photo-of-ww2-1944-anzio-jpg.542028

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2019)

vintage-original-press-photo-ww2-saipan-8x10-japanese-jpg.542081

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2019)

Abgeschossene B17, Fortress II. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1944 | eBay

Not all made it :

search T/R number

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2019)

wageningen-german-surrender-1945-photographic-postcard-of-blaskowitz-jpg.542109

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2019)

flak-kanone-wehrmacht-soldaten-jpg.542154

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> flak-kanone-wehrmacht-soldaten-jpg.542154
> View attachment 542154


I think I see her panties !!!!!!!! Me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

1976 Press Photo Japanese War Ace Saburo Sakai Reminisces about Close Call | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

Foto/Photo 176,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Panther , | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

Foto/Photo 173,Panzer,Tank, WW2, KV-2 ,auf dem Turm liegend, Eastern Front | eBay

Australian version of KV 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2019)

iwo-jima-beach-landings-jpg.542195

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 18, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> iwo-jima-beach-landings-jpg.542195
> View attachment 542195


Had the opportunity to hear some stories from a Marine vet that crewed on LCVPs at the landings this weekend. Still trying to wrap my head around "we went in four or five times that day and "did our thing" ". Kamikazes, Japanese sabotage swimmers, etc. Greatest generation indeed!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto/Photo 173,Panzer,Tank, WW2, KV-2 ,auf dem Turm liegend, Eastern Front | eBay
> 
> Australian version of KV 2
> 
> ...


Where's the Jeep "This side up" bumper sticker?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2019)

wwii-original-press-photo-german-captured-n-hurtgen-_57-jpg.542248

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1976 Press Photo Japanese War Ace Saburo Sakai Reminisces about Close Call | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542189



Trouble was, the plane carrying Johnson had aborted the mission before crossing the Owen Stanleys, long before the Zeros were encountered.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto/Photo 173,Panzer,Tank, WW2, KV-2 ,auf dem Turm liegend, Eastern Front | eBay
> 
> Australian version of KV 2
> 
> ...



And here is the Aussie variant of T-28..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

The Master race in full uniform.

Foto halbnackte Wehrmacht Soldat Stahlhelm Spaten Nachthemd Budenzauber nude gay | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2019)

german-happy-prisoner-surrendered-jpg.542316

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 19, 2019)

Wurger said:


> And here is the Aussie variant of T-28..


"Hello? AAA?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wurger said:


> And here is the Aussie variant of T-28..


Gives a new meaning to "Down Under".


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2019)

german-wounded-normandy-jpg.542401

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Master race in full uniform.
> 
> Foto halbnackte Wehrmacht Soldat Stahlhelm Spaten Nachthemd Budenzauber nude gay | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542315



Yet on the other side of the ocean.....

1964 Orig Press Photo Quick Release Drawers Army | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2019)

german-wounded-normandy-jpg.54240

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2019)

german-wounded-prisoners-of-jpg.542500

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2019)

148th-general-hospital-iwo-jima-marines-jpg.542528

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

Original Photo Captured Japanese Half Track Type 1 HO-KI APC in Yokohama | eBay

You do not find these every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2019)

Port. Photo: RARE! Captured German Armored Train w/ Pzkw.IV Panzer Tank Turrets! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 21, 2019)

South African artillery men at a destroyed railway station at Lagaro, Italy in November 1944 

The digital collections of the national WWII museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2019)

From Hurricane Appreciation page on FB:

1 Squadron RCAF pilots and their Hurricane Mk1, at Prestwicke, Scotland. They would be the only RCAF Squadron to fight in the BOB. One year later, they would re-number as 401 Squadron. Photo IWM CH 1733. RAF Photographer Devon, SA. Colourization by Richard Molloy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2019)

Ten Minute Triumph Over Tyranny > Vintage Wings of Canada

At noon on June 12, 1942, Flight Lieutenant Alfred Kitchener “Ken” Gatward and his navigator Flight Sergeant Gilbert Fern flew at low level in a Beaufghter Mk Ic up the Champs-Élysées in Paris hoping to strafe a German parade that happened daily. As it turned out, the parade did not take place that day but they did shoot up the Ministère de la Marine which housed the German High Command Headquarters.

*One of Flight Sergeant George Fern’s amazing photographs taken at extreme low level as he and Gatward rip down the Champs Élysées from the Arc de Triomphe. Armed with a heavy F24 aerial camera, and shooting from the navigator’s blister half way down the fuselage, Fern snapped this shot of the entrance of The Grand Palais des Champs-Élysées exhibition hall and museum.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2019)

iwo-jima-japanese-aircraft-wrecks-world-jpg.542662

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

**RARE! US Soldier View of KO'd Japanese Type 95 Ha-GO Tank!!!** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Interstate TDR-1 assault drone being prepared for attack 1649 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2019)

iwo-jima-marine-with-m1-carbine-jpg.542683

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2019)

"We are prepared to fight."
Nippon News dated March 8 1945 introduces the Japanese Iwo-jima garrison in the reel from 4:23.














Source : 4:23

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2019)

histomil.com
1943-russian-105mm-flak-captured-by-germans-then-jpg.542707

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2019)

SU-76M 1945 ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2019)

Vintage Press Photograph WWII World War Tiger JAGDT Tank Neustadt Germany 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2019)

japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.542755

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2019)

japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.542776

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto WH Sturmgeschütz vor Stalingrad 6. Armee 1942 | eBay

Winter is comming....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)

A nice shot. However it is a lot of time to the Winter. Unless these are so dusty like in the pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

I know. But it is comming. A few more and General Winter will take his revenge.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto, Panzer, Maling, Teufel, Kennung, 1944, Russland, Endkampf, aus Fotoalbum | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Foto, Panzer, Maling, Teufel, Kennung, 1944, Russland, Endkampf, aus Fotoalbum | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2019)

japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.542800

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 25, 2019)

Seaman operating a 20 inch signalling light on board HMS Sheffield in the Arctic





Imperial War Museum collection A6872

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2019)

b-24-liberator-side-door-machine-gunner-official-jpg.542876

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

S/W Dia, Soldaten, Pferde, Vorrücken, Rußland, 1942 !!! | eBay

The second not so mechanized division "Das Pferd"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2019)

Cool pics....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

Tough being a pilot....

US AIR FORCE PILOTS RELAXING ON IWO JIMA - 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2019)

lvt-towing-japanese-aircraft-peleliu-jpg.542924

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2019)

"... At noon on June 12, 1942, Flight Lieutenant Alfred Kitchener “Ken” Gatward and his navigator Flight Sergeant Gilbert Fern flew at low level in a Beaufghter Mk Ic up the Champs-Élysées in Paris hoping to strafe a German parade that happened daily. As it turned out, the parade did not take place that day but they did shoot up the Ministère de la Marine which housed the German High Command Headquarters."
They dropped/draped the French tricolor over both the targets [Wiki: source]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2019)

captured-german-king-_57-jpg.542941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2019)

A soviet T-26 tank hidden in woods near Moscow , 1941..





the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2019)

1943-n-africa-bizerte-captured-german-_57-jpg.542968

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2019)

wwii-cavalier-wehrmacht-jpg.542997

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> wwii-cavalier-wehrmacht-jpg.542997
> View attachment 542997


Mr. Ed : "And this is supposed to replace me? I don't think so!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2019)

The same T-26 seen in post #14344





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2019)

camion-jpg.543021

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German JAGDPANZER / HETZER Tank Destroyer* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2019)

1945 Vintage Press 10x8 Photo WWll Burma Plane Crash Freak Wreck Mars Task Force | eBay

This episode of how low can you go did not go well

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2019)

*MAUS TANK *

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2019)

*Japanese



TYPE 94 TANK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2019)

wwii-soldats-jpg.543100

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

Foto + Kleinpanzer ? Raupenschlepper? Kettenfahrzeug +92221 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2019)

D4047 Foto seltener Tschechischer Panzer Prototyp RAR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2019)

1944-canadian-army-show-canadian-jpg.543187 (USO-style)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)

Wildcat..





the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> wwii-soldats-jpg.543100
> View attachment 543100


See? This hole in the wall even has it's own slit latrine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2019)

wounded-tommies-returning-normandy-june-15-_57-jpg.543239

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2019)

American soldiers cautiously approach a Japanese tunnel in fear of booby traps, Lazy Creek near Gertrude Cove, Kiska, Alaska. 17 Aug 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> camion-jpg.543021
> View attachment 543021




1938 Ford

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Elefant Panther & Stug Tank All Numbered | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

3 Fotos Langrohr Geschütz Kanone 24 cm - 3 Kanone rar selten nur 10 Stück gebaut | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2019)

de-barquement-de-la-2e-me-vague-jpg.543301/?hash

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2019)

motocyclistes-allemands-transportant-des-re-fugie-s-franc-ais-jpg.543314

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2019)

normandie-1944-soldats-allemands-jpg.543374

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 2, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.542755
> View attachment 542755


I dunno, considering how the Japanese "surrendered" with suicide acts to take out a few more GI's, I'm not sure I'd be as cavalier looking as the Sgt. on the right.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tough being a pilot....
> 
> US AIR FORCE PILOTS RELAXING ON IWO JIMA - 1945 | eBay
> 
> ...


True enough, although from what I read, it was the only way these guys could walk after being strapped into a P-51 for eight or nine+ hours. 506th Fighter Group Iwo Jima 1945: 506th fighter Group, 457 Fighter Squadron, 458 Fighter Squadron, 462 Fighter Squadron Iwo To Japan VLR History

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2019)

paras-allemands-transportant-un-camarade-blesse-jpg.543397

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

WWII USS Marathon APA 200 Attack Transport ship Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

B17 of the 381st Bomb Group over Schweinfurt Bavaria 1943 Print | eBay

Appears to be some flak

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

1943 US Navy Torpedo Bombers Circling Baby Flattop Carrier Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

J49 Russischer T-34 Beutepanzer mit Aufschrift BESCHLAGNAHMT OKH BERLIN Panzer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

Deutscher Volkssturm - Panzerfaust, Armbinde, Gebietsdreieck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

D4220 Foto Russland russischer Panzer KW1 / KV1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2019)

german-sniper-team-98k-mauser-wwii-jpg.543471

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

J10 Deutsche Reichsbahn Bahnschutz Flakzug Maschinengwehr-Waggon Panzerzug train | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

(z33) SDkfz Panzer Tank Sturmgeschütz Kennung Emblem Hund Dog | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

AR51- PREMIÉRE ARMÉE FRANCAISE Le char Alsace en Allemagne, Panzer Tank 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

648 Foto Panzer Spähwagen Halbkette mit Geschütz Tarnung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

altes Foto Deutscher Panzer Einsatz im 2 Weltkrieg (23) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

altes Foto Deutsche Panzer Fabrik im 2 Weltkrieg (24) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 3, 2019)

Allied Indian troops of 19th Infantry Division open fire on a Japanese held strongpoint amongst the pagodas of historic Mandalay Hill during the Burma Campaign. Mandalay, Mandalay Region, Burma (Myanmar). 10 March 1945.





https://66.media.tumblr.com/2fa22a540ebb65c7c1e5c129945a7ff1/tumblr_mpiv8bUCFF1spwf52o1_1280.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Deutscher Volkssturm - Panzerfaust, Armbinde, Gebietsdreieck | eBay
> 
> View attachment 543469


Just a child. Wonder if he survived the war?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2019)

1944-campagne-italy-jpg.543513

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

#V124 WWII Postcard Photo ~ Japanese Jingei Class Submarine Tender ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

#V123 WWII Photo Lot ~ Motorboat made w/ P-38 P-47 Drop Tanks ~ Morotai Island? | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2019)

renforcement-de-la-te-te-jpg.543574

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Douglas B-26 Invaders over North Korea, October 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (Jul 4, 2019)

Portrait of a US Navy sailor wounded at the neck at the foot of the cliff of Colleville sur Mer Fox Red area under the Wn 60, June 6, 1944.
I think this is my best contribution for the "hunt for hero"...

(Source: https://petapixel.com/2013/04/06/photosnormandy-a-collection-of-over-3000-cc-photos-from-wwii/)






.:. Frank .:.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2019)

port-en-bessin-de-barquement-des-mate-riels-depuis-jpg.543636

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (Jul 5, 2019)

Flying Officer J. Callaghan

Pegu, Burma. c. May 1945. Informal portrait of Flying Officer J. Callaghan, a Beaufighter aircraft pilot, of Camelon, Stirlingshire, who was kept in solitary confinement for three months. RAF prisoners of war (POWs) who had been held by the Japanese in Rangoon, were finally released by troops of the British 14th Army near Pegu, after they had been made to march from Rangoon to Pegu on their way to Moulmein. As most of the RAF POWs were aircrew, they suffered solitary confinement. 

(Source: Home | The Australian War Memorial)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2019)

troupes-britanniques-et-re-fugie-s-franc-ais-a-jpg.543816

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2019)

Rare! WW2 B/W Photograph "Surrender-or-Die" 5x6 Aachen Germany 1st Army Division | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2019)

Foto, 8,8 cm im Erdkampf (N)20532 | eBay

General Winter's first offensive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

Foto, Rußland, durch Übung ständig schlagbereit, getarnt am MG, um 1942 !!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

Foto, Rußland, Fahrzeug PKW, Kabriolett, im Schlamm, Soldaten, 1941 AF73009 | eBay

Colonel Mud attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2019)

german-luftwaffe-ju87-stuka-africa-jpg.543903

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

Henry Ford Grand Cross German Eagle from SS Officials 8"x 10" WW2 Photo 528 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2019)

Sgt JS Wilson painting Bomber Nose Art 8"x 10" World War II Photo Picture #29 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (Jul 6, 2019)

.:. F .:.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Creative Creative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2019)

He did just cross the Equator??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Foto Panzer 2. Weltkrieg Bild 18 | eBay

Bruckenleger auf Panzer II Ausf D September 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FrankHM said:


> View attachment 543931
> 
> 
> .:. F .:.


Famous german experiment whereby the hunter killer skills of the cat were used to mind control the combat soldier. Complete failure as all the soldiers did was snuggling up around the tent heater and licking their own balls now and again. Purring was not an exeption.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2019)

german-snipers-rounded-up-jpg.543968

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2019)

Australian soldiers pose on a knocked out Chi-Ha. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 7, 2019)

German soldiers alongside recently captured Red Army POWs treating a wounded Russian, Suoyarvi, Karelia, 21 August 1941.
Photograph taken by E.Manninen and was provided by Sa-kuva.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

the pic source: Bundivesarch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2019)

italian-bersalier-shows-american-soldiers-a-jpg.543997

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2019)

myitkyina-airstrip-burma-wounded-on-ox-jpg.544000

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## FrankHM (Jul 8, 2019)

From left:
Bruno Schwartz, Fritz Luft, Günther Zossen, Hans Mauser, Helmut Ratz, Johann Darm, Karl Falsch, Karl Schmeiser, Otto Sturm, Otto Wiess and Schmutzi
A render created July 6th 2019 by me

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

1945 Press Photo John Godfrey, Francis Gabreski, Don Gentile, Air Force Reunion | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: B-17 Bomber Being Cannibalized for Parts on Airfield; 1944!!! | eBay

I know of "Tail end Charly"but this is the first time i see "Front end Fritz"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2019)

france-libe-ration-de-paris-churchill-vintage-print-jpg.544103

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2019)

0kw0s4k4wo4s84-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.544138
German workers test new winter gear for the troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo U.S. Corpsman Gives French baby a Pacifier 6/17/44 DSP895 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

women firefighters WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch D | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Keeping a man "in his place" woman WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch D | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nr.28251 Foto PK Deutsche Infanterie Soldat Ewig junge Infanterie | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Flakvierling Abschüsse! Flak Flugzeug Kanone Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nr.28252 Foto PK Deutsche Infanterie Soldaten Panzerjäger Kanone | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nr.6480 Foto Deutscher Soldat Vormarsch Protze | eBay

Colonel Mud partisan battle seems to be quite successful

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nr.22490 Foto 2,Weltkrieg Wehrmacht Protze Flak 7 x 10 cm | eBay

Another of Mud's victims

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Nr.27217 Presse-Foto Flak Kanoniere Ostfront 1944 13 x 18 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2019)

wwii-ceremonie-parade-jpg.544236

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2019)

Crewmen on a 40mm quad on board USS _West Virginia_ (BB-48) keep watch during the landings at Okinawa, 1 April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2019)

Mustangs of the 51st group. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keeping a man "in his place" woman WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch D | eBay
> 
> View attachment 544205


"I said it's YOUR turn to do the dishes!"
Ow, ow,ow! Okay! Okay!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2019)

great shots....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 10, 2019)

B24 Miss Fitts taking off in front of the Foxhall Cottages






Picture from Operation Carpetbagger | Harrington Aviation Museum | CarpetBagger

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 11, 2019)

Shermans and gear being loaded onto transports for Overlord.




Credit : theshermantank.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 11, 2019)

Calliope firing it's rockets.




Credit : theshermantank.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER 8 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

What tank is that ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)

I would say that's the soviet T-38 amphibious light tank.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto: Beute-Panzer aus Frankreich mit Balkenkreuz auf Eisenbahn verladen im 2.WK | eBay

French Somua S-35 under new management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht,schwerer russischer Beute Mörser,Artillerie,Panzer,Russland,WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Foto/Photo 435,Panzer,Tank, WW2, KV-2, Beute, German Soldier, Traktor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
don_bei_voronezh1-58wto14xm3s4cswcocgsgwcww-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

1x Foto +Beute Panzer +Panzer PzKpfw 35(t) Škoda+Balkenkreuz+Bol Bankowo+Technik | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

Altes Detail Foto Russische Haubitze 2. WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 12, 2019)

Home Guard AA battery

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

TOP! Sturmgeschütz STURMPANZER IV Brummbär vor kurzem geliefert Sturm-Pz.Abt.216 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

Grossfoto + Panzer auf Tieflader +92240 | eBay

Disapointed panzer guy refuses to leave his little tankie after getting caught for a parking violation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER D DAY 6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
Mountain troops invasion of Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Grossfoto + Panzer auf Tieflader +92240 | eBay
> 
> Disapointed panzer guy refuses to leave his little tankie after getting caught for a parking violation
> 
> View attachment 544618


"Cute?!" How can I get written for being "cute"?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FrankHM (Jul 14, 2019)

(Source: http://voenpravda.ru )
.:. F .:.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2019)

1942 Press Photo World War II Women Pilots Virginia Farr And Louise Schuurman | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1x Foto +Beute Panzer +Panzer PzKpfw 35(t) Škoda+Balkenkreuz+Bol Bankowo+Technik | eBay
> 
> View attachment 544520


What are the big red arrows pointing at?


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 14, 2019)

A


swampyankee said:


> What are the big red arrows pointing at?


Aiming points for weak spots in the armor for War Thunder noobies!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 14, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> View attachment 544732


Dad! Dad! We found the perfect xmas tree this year!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2019)

417th Bomb Group A-20Gs taxiing at Floriablanca, Philippines. Photo USAAC Official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2019)

FrankHM said:


> View attachment 543931
> 
> 
> .:. F .:.


Waffen Kross dressing Korps?


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2019)

FrankHM said:


> View attachment 544686
> 
> (Source: http://voenpravda.ru )
> .:. F .:.


Looks "photo shopped" to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto 4./Jäg.Btl.2 Sd.Kfz im Wintertarn mit Flak-Geschütz Russland-Feldzug(X327) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

at6 said:


> Looks "photo shopped" to me.


That's the scary part. It isn't.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Rare picture.

2 WK Foto Agfa Brovira Wehrmacht Soldaten Kampfpanzer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Rare picture.

2 WK Foto Agfa Brovira Wehrmacht Soldaten WWII Panzer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2019)

A G.50 somewhere in Africa, where it saw extensive combat action, in many cases as a improvised ground attack plane. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2019)

A G.50 flying alongside a German Bf-110, possibly during the Battle in Malta Island. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 15, 2019)

at6 said:


> Waffen Kross dressing Korps?


Looks like somebody lost a bet.
Either that or he's modeling the new soft and fuzzy PETA helmet. Apparently the Heer was trying to create an image of a "friendlier" army compared to their original militaristic WW1 spiked helmet...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Private Syd Brady, Hugh Carleton, Black Watch Regiment, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Japanese officer on Wake Island - hcm01641 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten Fernglas Flak Pak Geschütz Gasmaske Dolch Schnee Übung ? | eBay

Army's door knocker

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
German POW on graves detail, Normandy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 17, 2019)

_Meanwhile in California..._

*Caption* - "Operations department of pursuit squadron. These men take care of records and of other details necessary for operation of the pursuit squadron. Lake Muroc, California - May 1942"

*Source* - U. S. Library of Congress

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
juin-1944-jpg.544980. Celebrating liberation with calvados

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Original Photo 11th Airborne Paratrooper with a Technical Japanese AA Gun Mount | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

4th “China” Marine Division- 1937 Sino-Japanese War: Cannon View Of Harbor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

WWII Avenger Flies Past Radar Antenna of U.S. Aircraft Carrier Press Photo -B498 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto Ostfront Russland Deutscher Panzer Beutepanzer Winterkrieg Camo Tarnfarbe | eBay

Welcome to General Winter wonderland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Geschütz Winterfeldzug 1941/42 Mieus Ukraine Fluss Osten - V.21 | eBay

Nice camo job

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 18, 2019)

People wonder why the British 3.7" AA gun wasnt used as an anti tank gun very often. Heres why its a big heavy lump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2019)

(From the Net)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)

22. 06. 1941





the pic source: the Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

WW2 Photo American Tank M3 Stuart ruined Italian village Glossy "4 x 6" inch N | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2019)

Orig. Foto deutsche Eisenbahn PANZERZUG 77 m. Dampflok Lokomotive im Osten Polen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 19, 2019)

Always been fascinated by armored trains, they are way cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

WW2 American M4A3 Tank Sherman and the 75th Infantry Division, U "4 x 6" inch O | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

WW 2 Photo Tank Motorcicle Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

WORLD WAR ll ~ BOMBING GERMAN GOTHA LUFTWAFFE FACTORY - 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Foto Wilhelmshaven 1945 Gökerstr. OLB. Einmarsch Polnische Brigade | eBay

Gökerstraße

Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

Frauen mit Kindern mit Gasmaske und Schutzkleidung 2 Modelle Vintage | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

original Foto Halbkette mit Flak weiß getarnt | eBay

German arm of the KKK having a meeting.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)

Soviet POWs in 1941,





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 545233


I think I saw the "Little Mermaid"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
Liberation ... 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Peter Gunn said:


> Always been fascinated by armored trains, they are way cool.


4th “China” Marine Division- 1937 Sino-Japanese War: Chinese Armored Train | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

4th “China” Marine Division- 1937 Sino-Japanese War: Chinese Armored Cars | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Peter Gunn said:


> Always been fascinated by armored trains, they are way cool.



Foto/Photo 488,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Winter, | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 489,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Ostfront | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto/Photo 491,Panzer,Tank, WW2,German Panzerzug, Armored Train, Winter, | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

7412a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, russischer Panzerzug, Russland (W)20397 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Russ. Panzerzug mit Artilleriewaggon PL - 37 Brjansk Ostfront Russland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

7417a❚ ORIGINAL Foto von ca.1942, Panzerzug in Russland , Lokomotive Dampflok | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto Panzerzug Soldaten Geschützturm LKW Technik 2 Wk IIWW ! (F2072 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Original Foto!M-Boot 126 (Maskotchen)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
Belgium, 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> Belgium, 1940
> View attachment 545346


Eh dude. I got my weed stashed on my helmet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Royal naval service woman in War move torpedo WW2 Photo Glossy "4 x 6" inch C | eBay

I could make wrong jokes all day long

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

ORIGINAL PHOTO OF KNOCKED OUT GERMAN RSO'S BY THE 13TH FA BRIGADE IN ITALY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: Bundesarchiv



All these years I've been playing World of Tanks and aiming for the Commanders Hatch when fighting on ridgelines, and here these guys actually hit one, or close to it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks more like a hit (maybe two hits), on the turret, to the left of the gun mantle, causing an internal explosion, which has ruptured the turret roof plate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Looks more like a hit (maybe two hits), on the turret, to the left of the gun mantle, causing an internal explosion, which has ruptured the turret roof plate.


Are you trying to ruin my "moment"? 

Don't make me post what kind of weather we're having down here...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2019)

So sorry old chap !
And it's scorchio here - well, at least pretty hot for damp old England !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 22, 2019)

Have you ever seen anyone less keen to be firing a gun.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Have you ever seen anyone less keen to be firing a gun.
> 
> View attachment 545462


Dont let it say boom, dont let it say boom

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Have you ever seen anyone less keen to be firing a gun.
> 
> View attachment 545462


I signed up for a rifle and all I got was this pea shooter.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 22, 2019)

at6 said:


> I signed up for a rifle and all I got was this pea shooter.


Peas can be deadly properly used!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2019)

A very close pic of a Supermarine Spitfire seen from the nose of a Heinkel He-111. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 23, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 545504
> 
> 
> A very close pic of a Supermarine Spitfire seen from the nose of a Heinkel He-111. No photo credit available.


Take a good look at the Spit's control surfaces. How did it even get in that position?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Iirc this is a captured Spitfire in a promo clip.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Peas can be deadly properly used!


I remember quite well the peas that were served for lunch at the Army induction center when I received my draft notice in 1970. With a sling shot, I could have easily taken out the Sargeant with them when he said that we were having an example of the fine meals that would served in basic training. Thank God I ended up 4F. The food would killed me before I could have graduated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)

A soviet MBR-2 flying boat..





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 23, 2019)

Cromwell, Churchill and Sherman tanks inside No. 3 tank repair bay at 22nd Advanced Base Workshops, near Brussels, 19 May 1945.















Imperial War Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Artillery Guns, Tunis | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured Afrika Corp Generals, North Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured Afrika Corp Generals, North Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Train & Massive Rail Cannon! Italy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
Normandie .. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)

the pic source; the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jul 24, 2019)

Spitfire on the catapult of the Soviet cruiser Molotov

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
Normandie 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 24, 2019)

Boy that plaque sure looks like an inviting target.


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 24, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Cromwell, Churchill and Sherman tanks inside No. 3 tank repair bay at 22nd Advanced Base Workshops, near Brussels, 19 May 1945.
> 
> View attachment 545623
> 
> ...


Looks like a few Churchills mixed in with the Petard mortars.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Torch said:


> Boy that plaque sure looks like an inviting target.


Military police. Must realley short staffed if they get a combat duty.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

3 Vintage photos of 1934-1941 maneuvers, anti aircraft,smoke grenades, 4th Army | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
Omaha Beach mass

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2019)

Is the 101st guy captured or what?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2019)

.... seems so.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
Belgium liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1945 John Matulonis 463rd Signal Heavy Construction Photo truck & trailer | eBay

The un sung heroes of engineering,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American Truck With Odd Front Attachment | eBay

Wood gas - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2019)

...coal burner ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)

PAK gun vs T-34, 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2019)

P-40 “Geronimo”. This P-40 was flown by pilot LT Bruce Campbell (Not that Bruce Campbell) of the 45TH Fighter Squadron. USAAC. Date: 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Post # 14,605 - _*"GOOAALLLL !!!" * _and Whermacht United go through to the semi-final.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wurger said:


> PAK gun vs T-34, 1941 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shoots. HE SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 546284


Otto brought Franz home to meet his wives and children.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
Glider troops loading bicycles for D Day landing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 27, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 546346
> View attachment 546347
> 
> 
> P-40 “Geronimo”. This P-40 was flown by pilot LT Bruce Campbell (Not that Bruce Campbell) of the 45TH Fighter Squadron. USAAC. Date: 1943.


I don't know... this one has a chin also....


----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> Glider troops loading bicycles for D Day landing
> 
> View attachment 546458


The Russians "liberated" them in 1945. How were they to know that the bikes weren't German?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 546284


Shortness on rubber products take an effect on german families.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Good pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
.....washing day

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
1942-usmc-marines-charge-through-the-surf-amphibious-jpg.546753 ... Parris Island, NC

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

The captain saying the pratice target was the WAAF's nudie beach made this disembarking the fasted one in recorded history.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Orig gross Foto Deutsche Sodaten Schwere Geschütz 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2019)

Children at Auschwitz https://adst.mp.pl/img/articles/aus...ldren-at-a-nazi-german-concentration-camp.jpg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2019)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Non-retractable wheels, as on the JU-88 Stuka??



Why Fokker decided to make a fighter with fixed gear is a mystery.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2019)

at6 said:


> It takes a huge pair to go into combat dressed like that.



As if the uniform would even slow down bullets. 

He was one of the recruits for the SS Berserker Regiments. Most would be issued with swords and, of course, fight completely naked. after the first test, in January 1942, near Kursk, the nazis noticed this didn't work well in winter.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 485839


Hans: We should have paid attention in class.

Adi: Ja, then we'd have a proper tank.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
Stalingrad, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-setting-up-155mm-howitzer-at-cesaro-sicily-jpg.54691

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Glider troops loading bicycles for D Day landing



" Gahddamned environmentalists! Now we have to go by glider and cycle our way there!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

WW2 Photo 535th AAA Battery D Bofors V1 Rocket Kill Markings Original GI Picture | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)

USS Cowell (DD-167)





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 31, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 546992


Licence and registration please...
Do you have any idea of how fast you were going?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 546992




Feldgendarmerie - Wikipedia

So I have... 4 burgers , 1 Pepsi, 3 diet Cokes and a Milkshake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Press Photo: TERRIFIC! British RAF Airmen Tending Farm by Avro Anson Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

1945 WWII TWO 7x8 wire photo Okinawa, Marine shares with little girl, Festivial | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

WWII photo German soldier captured by the Allies in Junkersdorf a104 | eBay

The German must be a veteran of many battles. Tired but no fear at all in his eyes. 
Quick interrogation of German POW captured in Junkersdorf, Germany by the US 9th Infantry Division, Dec 12, 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2019)

Histomil.com
fj-kurt-students-jpg.547049

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2019)

“USS _Nevada_ (BB-36) at anchor, circa June 1945.” No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

double


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)

Contrary to Soviets, Germans prefered liberating of bulls and cows to liberating of bikes and watches.






the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
infantry-cross-the-river-seine-across-the-wrecked-road-bridge-at-vernon-jpg.547197

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
instructions-on-refugee-routes-in-eastern-prussia-1944-cpj9te-jpg.547303

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2019)

What's that in the background? Looks like British glider fuselages.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2019)

.... in East Prussia ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)

the pic source; Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 3, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Contrary to Soviets, Germans prefered liberating of bulls and cows to liberating of bikes and watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because their watches were the best in the world, but you can eat a cow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> infantry-cross-the-river-seine-across-the-wrecked-road-bridge-at-vernon-jpg.547197
> 
> View attachment 547197


Are these Brits?Different looking helmets...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
netherlands-1944-panther-jpg.547696

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2019)

The helmets in Post # 14,642 are the 1944 Pattern British helmet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2019)

_The Padre and His Angels_ of the 505th Bomb Group with her crew on Tinian, 1944-1945. USAAC- Official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nachtstart. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Flak mit erstem Abschuss. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1944 | eBay

notice masking

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Deutsche Flak bei den Nahaufklärern in Bulgarien. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Telefonist in Winterkleidung. Orig-Pressephoto, um 1942 | eBay

Hello?? General Winter??? Yes Gunther here... could you please stop with the white death crap... How do you mean "njet""...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)

I would say he is calling the Santa Claus.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2019)

... with a coat like that ... he has a lot to be thankful for


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2019)

Histomil.com
msfu-hurricane-going-aboard-jpg.547808

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Husky (Aug 4, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> I have never seen these pictures until today. Amazing sequence.
> 
> US B-25D bomber being destroyed by the blast of a bomb of a preceding friendly bomber, Hansa Bay, Australian New Guinea, 28 Aug 1943
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 4, 2019)

Gunners of ‘G’ Battery (Mercer’s Troop), Royal Horse Artillery, inside a Type 28A pillbox armed with a Hotchkiss 6 pounder, 29 October 1940. The corrugated texture on the walls and ceiling is from the corrugated iron sheeting used as a concrete former.




Copyright IWM WAR OFFICE SECOND WORLD WAR OFFICIAL COLLECTION.Catalogue number H5110 THE BRITISH ARMY IN THE UNITED KINGDOM 1939-45
part of “WAR OFFICE SECOND WORLD WAR OFFICIAL COLLECTION”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2019)

... the effect isn't half bad, quite pleasing


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2019)

Histomil.com

wwii-restricted-photo-gi-crosses-barbed-wire-jpg.547900 
Some people were shocked by this practise ... same using frozen corpses as sandbags .... but dead is dead ... you do what you have to do and pray it doesn't ruin your life afterwards

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2019)

Common practice. A few (live) troops drop onto the wire, crushing it down, and the rest run over them, last men helping the 'liers' to untangle and join in the fun.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2019)

understood ....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Common practice. A few (live) troops drop onto the wire, crushing it down, and the rest run over them, last men helping the 'liers' to untangle and join in the fun.




1942 Press Photo Australian Soldiers Train in Negotiating Barbed Wire | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Luftbild von Leningrad. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Frankreich Fort Déroulède Besatzung v. 22.VI bis 3.VII.1940 -Pz.Jg.Abt.230(p349) | eBay

The replacement has a lot to learn about the ways of the occupation force in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldiers_in_action_eastern_front-jpg.547975

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 5, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Common practice. A few (live) troops drop onto the wire, crushing it down, and the rest run over them, last men helping the 'liers' to untangle and join in the fun.



I got tangled up in some barbed wire once when on a country ramble. I still have a couple of scars.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 5, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Frankreich Fort Déroulède Besatzung v. 22.VI bis 3.VII.1940 -Pz.Jg.Abt.230(p349) | eBay
> 
> The replacement has a lot to learn about the ways of the occupation force in France.
> 
> View attachment 547965



"Rudi, you need to wash behind your ears!"

" Mama! "

Reactions: Funny Funny:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2019)

USS _Augusta _(CA-31). “Undated, war time image. Note cage masts have been cut down and SG search radar has been added.” No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
world-war-ll-u-s-troops-landing-jpg.548071

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 5, 2019)

Canadair CL-13 Sabre

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 5, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 Press Photo Australian Soldiers Train in Negotiating Barbed Wire | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547938
> 
> ...


the looks on their faces says it all !


----------



## Glider (Aug 5, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 548064
> 
> 
> USS _Augusta _(CA-31). “Undated, war time image. Note cage masts have been cut down and SG search radar has been added.” No photo credit available.


I don't have much of a date for this photo but the class only had all these alterations towards the end of the war approx. Sept 1944 onwards but I don't think the Augusta had these completed before end 1944.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 6, 2019)

Yep, Glider. According to Cruisers of the US Navy 1922 - 1962 by Stefan Terzibaschitsch, the USS Augusta went in for modifications October 1944 and re-emerged in February 1945. In July 1945, She took Truman to the Potsdam Conference and her hull was painted uniform colour, without the lower half being darker, based on a photo in the book taken at that time, so this would suggest the image was taken sometime after her refit in February but before July.



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Note cage masts have been cut down



Probably the original image caption, but the Northampton Class cruisers never had cage masts, they had tripod masts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
british-soldier-setting-up-explosives-in-a-buildingoriginal-jpg.548176

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Motorenüberholung an der Ostfront. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
the-crew-of-stuart-american-tank-jpg.548267

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto : WH-Sturmboote mit tollem Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Modellszene Flugzeug über Kriegsschiff | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
cell block Nuremberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
1942-panzer-hanomag-german-press-photo-pak-artillery-jpg.548485

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2019)

Don Quixote has modified his technique I see !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
1942-wh-panzer-iii-orel-battle-russia-german-jpg.548539

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 9, 2019)

Stepping out of her bomb-damaged home to get married - November 1940.






(Memories of Britain Past - Juliet Gardner - 2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto WK II Wehrmacht Modellszene Flugzeug über Kriegsschiff | eBay
> 
> View attachment 548312


Wasn't this supposed to be posted in your finished models?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-camo-elite-cavalry-russia-mg-german-press-jpg.548556

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
new winter uniforms

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 11, 2019)

Caption...

*'Women war workers in Herne Hill in1944 take a break from making life-saving devices for the RAF to join in a spot of PT in the garden'.*







(Memories of Britain Past - Juliet Gardner - 2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2019)

Ladies ... _that's_ the Spirit ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-charkow-panzer-tanks-wiking-mg42-german-press-jpg.548620

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2019)

US Army photo technicians servicing a F-5B Lightning reconnaissance aircraft ‘Lucky Lu’, Kagman Field, Saipan, Mariana Islands, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2019)

Glider said:


> I don't have much of a date for this photo but the class only had all these alterations towards the end of the war approx. Sept 1944 onwards but I don't think the Augusta had these completed before end 1944.



I just copied and pasted what was under the photo. I guess I should research a bit better. Sorry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2019)

“Japanese heavy cruiser _Chikuma_ photographed from a USS _Saratoga _(CV-3) SBD scout bomber’s 🔫 📹, during the raid on Rabaul, 5 November 1943.”

80-G-89107

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 11, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I just copied and pasted what was under the photo. I guess I should research a bit better. Sorry.


There is absolutely no reason for saying sorry. It was an excellent picture and I thank you for it as I have a fascination for naval shots like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2019)

“Stern view of the _New Mexico _(BB-40) on 2 January 1943. USN photo # 80-G-323393.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-don-russia-flak-88-artillery-camo-wehrmacht-jpg.548653

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
"... there's no life like it ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 12, 2019)

The one farthest away must have just returned from a Nudist Colony.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-panzer-iv-camo-soldiers-medic-first-aid-jpg.548739

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-russia-don-flak-88-wehrmacht-camo-winter-jpg.548767

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2019)

StuG III Ausf. G Russia 1943





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-u-boot-submarine-in-bunker-atlantic-german-jpg.548811

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-u-boot-submarine-supply-german-press-photo-jpg.548887

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-wehrmacht-soldiers-mg42-russia-ww2-german-press-jpg.548934

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
1944-german-wh-panzer-stug-tank-postcard-feldpost-jpg.548956

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
1944-panzer-stug-wh-infantry-german-press-photo-jpg.549028

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 16, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> "... there's no life like it ..."
> 
> View attachment 548693


Iron Beach.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2019)

the pic source: Bundearchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
1944-stuka-ju87-luftwaffe-bombs-east-north-front-jpg.549074

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
russland-_raupenschlepper-_angeha-ngte_kanone-jpg.549139

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 1944-stuka-ju87-luftwaffe-bombs-east-north-front-jpg.549074
> View attachment 549074


Notice jericho app at the bombs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2019)

Mogilev 1941...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2019)

....G*d .... that photo brings it all home. Would the tall well-dressed gentleman in the foreground be a Jewish facilator, I wonder?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3911-13-_russland-_kolonne_von_panzer_iv-jpg.549171

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 17, 2019)

at6 said:


> The one farthest away must have just returned from a Nudist Colony.



He's wearing his standard issue Kriegsmarine G-Zeichenfolge.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3912-19a-_russland-_soldaten_in_winterausru-stung_bei_rast-jpg.549214

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2019)

the pic source: SA - kuvagalleria

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3912-20a-_russland-_soldaten_in_winterausru-stung_bei_rast-jpg.549248

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruce Dickinson, singer of veteran heavy metal stalwarts 'Iron Maiden', is also a pilot and aviation enthusiast. The band has recently featured a large Spitfire facsimile as part of its stage show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 18, 2019)

stug3 said:


> Bruce Dickinson, singer of veteran heavy metal stalwarts 'Iron Maiden', is also a pilot and aviation enthusiast. The band has recently featured a large Spitfire facsimile as part of its stage show.
> View attachment 549252



Except Bruce should have realised it had 2 oil coolers and no radiator

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 18, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: SA - kuvagalleria


.
The very moment that the reindeer realized they had to form a union after Santa started to subcontract them out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2019)

the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 19, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Except Bruce should have realised it had 2 oil coolers and no radiator



I doubt if any 'Maiden' fans were disappointed because the Spit wasnt anatomically correct.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2019)

... disaster in the making, I'm afraid.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3914-06-_russland-_schu-tzenpanzer_und_panzer_im_winter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2019)

stug3 said:


> I doubt if any 'Maiden' fans were disappointed because the Spit wasnt anatomically correct.


But he should and I read the press release about this.


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3912-19a-_russland-_soldaten_in_winterausru-stung_bei_rast-jpg.549214
> View attachment 549214


I might as well get it over with. When the war ends I'll be selling women's shoes and living with a red haired couch monster.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 19, 2019)

Commandos in Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2019)

... is the lead carrying a Thompson?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, with the others carrying SMLE.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3914-13-_russland-_soldaten_mit_motorrad_im_schlamm-jpg.549413

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 19, 2019)

Hansi, Vat's dat efil gleam in your eye?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2019)

:the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3914-29a-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.549462

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
Ploughing snow in the Ardennes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchive

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2019)

"OH, look - a bird's nest !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2019)

I would say.. you always should keep in mind the speed limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 21, 2019)

Japanese guard on the Great Wall of China

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

Looks like nice quiet duty

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
1941-panzer-hanomag-moscow-russia-artillery-german-press-jpg.549602

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 22, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks like nice quiet duty


except for the sudden second uprising of the Mongol hordes on tanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
1941general-list-panzer-iii-bulgaria-front-german-press-jpg.549635

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 22, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Japanese guard on the Great Wall of China
> 
> View attachment 549593



It was not easy for the Japanese to sweep away communists in the continent costing their lives.
My grandfather was one of the KIAs.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
1943-russia-wehrmacht-camo-winter-soldiers-rifle-german-jpg.549703

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
1944-stug-panzer-vs-t-34-tank-german-press-jpg.549734

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
allied-troops-near-summit-of-mount-camino-wwii-jpg.549769/?hash

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 23, 2019)

Wurger said:


> the pic source: SA - kuvagalleria


Donner : "Wait, weren't we carrying toys for the kids last night? How did we end up here?!"
Blitzen : "Quit complaining! This is WAY easier than trying to get the boss's fat ass off the ground ever year. I mean does he have to eat EVERY plate of cookies left out for him?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 24, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 1944-stug-panzer-vs-t-34-tank-german-press-jpg.549734
> View attachment 549734


This is supposed to be a no smoking area.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2019)

.. my Asama


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
bazooka-blast-bw-explosion-soldiers-jpg.549842

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2019)

I think that's a recoilless rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 24, 2019)

Gordon Highlanders advancing in Normandy

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
berlin-1945_t-34-jpg.549900

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2019)

Hisstomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-090-3914-22-_russland-_soldaten_in_winterausru-stung_auf_panzer-jpg.550006

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 25, 2019)

Universal Carrier destroyed by a mine Normandy 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

1943 Press Photo WWII bathing beauty points out Miami Beach post office sign | eBay

That will get your attention ... the weight limit guys ... the weight limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

1944 WWII June Type 1 Original Photo *US Flag Flies over Normandy Beach France* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

U.S. Soldier inspecting a German Panzer Tank turned over 8"x 10" WWII Photo 389 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 72 | eBay

How do you mean they keep on coming? Yesterday we killed them all (Stalingrad war scene)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
commander-4th-armored-division-bastogne-1945-jpg.550082

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> U.S. Soldier inspecting a German Panzer Tank turned over 8"x 10" WWII Photo 389 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 550050


How?


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 Press Photo WWII bathing beauty points out Miami Beach post office sign | eBay
> 
> That will get your attention ... the weight limit guys ... the weight limit.
> 
> View attachment 550031


Look at the sign not the hot girl...Look at the sign not the hot girl..Look at the sign not the hot girl... Dammit!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> U.S. Soldier inspecting a German Panzer Tank turned over 8"x 10" WWII Photo 389 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 550050


Stops on a dime and plays dead for you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2019)

Panther probably overturned by bomb blast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2019)

Naval arty. Normandië

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
februry-1945-fallschirmjager-vs-brits-in-italy-luftwaffe-copy-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 27, 2019)

1943 5th Army Italy Inzio Bridgehead Line Patrol





Corps history | Royal Signals Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Aug 27, 2019)

They will need to clean their britches,close one

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
u-boot-flak-1943-kriegsmarine-ww2-german-press-copy-jpg.550419

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 29, 2019)

Interesting that this is a 40mm Bofors gun


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
wh-mg42-panzer-soldiers-ww2-german-press-print-jpg.550444

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-german-press-large-print-photo-1943-afrika-jpg.550481

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-german-press-photo-1945-mg42-saar-front-copy-jpg.550571

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-normandie-ete-1944-distribution-de-copy-jpg.550599

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-photo-repe-rage-des-positions-apre-s-jpg.550647

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII 1945 Official US Navy Japan Bombed Photo bombing Camo Japanese Battleship | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-ap-wire-photo-hitler-caricature-hung-by-jpg.550742

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

D065 Foto Wehrmacht Polen Grenze border Russland Demarkationslinie Narol Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-prayer-of-an-american-soldier-wounded-jpg.550800

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-soldiers-and-armored-personnel-carrier-m3a1-jpg.550863

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
orig-1944-45-wwii-photos-us-jpg.550945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Flieger mit Leder-Jacke und Staffel-Hund | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

U-BOOT-KRIEG FOTO U 38 KOMMANDANT H. LIEBE 1938 BAD IN SPANISCHEN GEWÄSSER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

Photograph of Army Air Forces Bombardier Training Device | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

9972a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, deutscher Soldat mit Kabelrolle , mittlere Ostfront | eBay

High on my list of jobs i do not want to have

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

10023❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Schneemobile , Rotkreuz-Fahrzeuge mit Schneekufen | eBay

Finnish Aerosleds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2019)

Cool...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

7634a❚ orig Foto, Offizierswohnung im Wald | eBay

Bloody no good officers always needing a "special place"

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 9972a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, deutscher Soldat mit Kabelrolle , mittlere Ostfront | eBay
> 
> High on my list of jobs i do not want to have
> 
> View attachment 551156


Our cat overlords testing out their new human leash device for the daily "walkies".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 7634a❚ orig Foto, Offizierswohnung im Wald | eBay
> 
> Bloody no good officers always needing a "special place"
> 
> ...


For the front this is the Ritz!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 7634a❚ orig Foto, Offizierswohnung im Wald | eBay
> 
> Bloody no good officers always needing a "special place"
> 
> ...



I wonder what the real reason for this was. Obviously it is not going to move as people get in or out or move around inside so darkroom for photographers or what?


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Photograph of Army Air Forces Bombardier Training Device | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551132



This is the equivalent unit that the Australians used but unfortunately I have never seen a photo of one

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2019)

RAF air reconnaissance photo of Peenemunde, Germany, testing site for the V1 & V2 German rockets, after an allied air raid. 2 Sept 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

1940 Press Photo British fighter plane pilots race to ship in air raid, Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

WWII 1940s South Pacific US Photo #14 Row of GI Rocket Launchers firing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Original 1944 World War II Press Photo Of Marines On Peleliu Island | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer Wagen AB 41 1944 RARE Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
ebrury-1945-fallschirmjager-vs-brits-in-italy-luftwaffe-jpg.551295

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
schwere-flak-im-wald-orig-pressephoto-von-1944-jpg.551317

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

1942 Press Photo US soldiers David Riley & James McPerrin man navy gun, Atlantic | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2019)

Bombs dropped on Kobe, Japan (1945) US Bomber WW2 Photo Size "4 x 6" inch A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
u-boot-flak-1943-kriegsmarine-ww2-german-press-jpg.551382

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-wwii-sdkfz-250-camo-jpg.551451

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

WW2 War Photo German soldiers use a wrecked T-34 tank as a fort "4 x 6" inch С | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto WK 2 flugzeug mölders abschußbalken A2.47 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

21x17cm Orig Archiv Foto 1941 Dead End Kids Demolition Squad Aufbau Truppe photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Foto Spatz auf Karabiner 98k Wehrmacht 2.WK AK original | eBay

Best use of a gun i have seen ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
1941-afrika-korps-me110-messerschmitt-german-press-photo-jpg.551523

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
1941-german-press-photo-camo-soldier-motorcycle-vehicle-jpg.551547

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Sep 9, 2019)

U-38 survived the war. The Type IX U-boat U-38 - German U-boats of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

100th Infantry Battalion Nisei Troops in Italy II | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-german-press-photo-1945-mg42-saar-front-jpg.551614

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 9, 2019)

https://external-preview.redd.it/CU...bp&s=6b6c09ad0a6ef04ad169a6225cc8fc9c2a6dbb56

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-la-lucerne-doutremer-31744-paras-jpg.551642

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

OLD Original photo from US album R.I.P WW2 Photo 4x6 inch E | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-officier-ge-orgien-de-larme-e-allemande-au-jpg.551682

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2019)

"Lives"...not lives


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
1945-us-army-cross-burial-line-lorraine-france-jpg.551801

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

AK-DEUTSCHER SOLDAT MIT STAHLHELM-INFANTERIE-SCHWERE MASCHINENGEWEHR,30ER-JAHRE? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.551890

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
orig-wwii-photo-japanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.551943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo Russian female soldier and american male Antique vintage WW2 4 x 6 B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo unsuccessful crossing Sherman M4 WW2 4x6 inch G | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
airplane-bw-plane-propeller-soldier-jpg.552000

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> airplane-bw-plane-propeller-soldier-jpg.552000
> View attachment 552000


"righty tighty, lefty loosey...righty tighty, lefty loosey...righty tighty ,lefty loosey..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> War Photo unsuccessful crossing Sherman M4 WW2 4x6 inch G | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551982


Just pull the drain plug!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> War Photo Russian female soldier and american male Antique vintage WW2 4 x 6 B | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551968


Hey,doll! I'm Marv. Come to this part of Germany often...?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
artur-gustav-martin-phleps-ss-obergruppenfu-hrer-und-general-der-waffen-ss-jpg.552072

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Vintage Photo Navy Sailors on Ship w/ Remote Control Airplane Drone 383010 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

U.S. MARINE CORPS PHOTO- FRONTLINE MARINE W/PHOTO IN FLAK JACKET WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Fallschirmjäger Stahlhelm MG Tarn Wehrmacht . | eBay

Notice dagger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

2.WK Fotoalbum Luftwaffe KG 76 Top !!! | eBay

Air raid over London, Notice Red Cross quite near rail road junction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AK Befreiung von deutscher Besatzung, Tschechoslowakei, Frau Rote Armee, WW2 | eBay

She can Besatzung me anytime

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lustig ! Baby in Wehrmacht Uniform ! | eBay

The last troops did not resist as much as was hoped for by OKL

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AK Wehrmacht, gel. Feldpost 1940, Wiener Neustadt, Kriegsschule nach Weiz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Sep 13, 2019)

RNZAF DeHavilland DH.112 FB.1 Venoms

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
vintage-original-press-photo-1944-ww2-burma-_57-jpg.552245

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DQ872 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation Transaharienne | eBay

In hindsight is was not a good idea to ask Hassan to change the tire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> In hindsight is was not a good idea to ask Hassan to change the tire.



Used to work with a guy like that. Nose wheel steering issue, start in the APU bay in the tail!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-ap-wire-photo-6-11-44-german-soldiers-surrender-jpg.552313

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2019)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-ap-wire-photo-churchill-inspects-camouflaged-invasion-jpg.552353

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> AK Befreiung von deutscher Besatzung, Tschechoslowakei, Frau Rote Armee, WW2 | eBay
> 
> She can Besatzung me anytime
> 
> View attachment 552204


Five minutes after shaving off the mustache and goatee.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-burma-cbi-photo-col-gordon-seagraves-jpg.552427

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 15, 2019)

stug3 said:


> RNZAF DeHavilland DH.112 FB.1 Venoms
> View attachment 552243


 Engine 2, Engine 3, Engine 6, Rescue 6, tanker 5, Medic 2, respond to east flight line...................................never mind It is the Venoms starting up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 15, 2019)

Morris Terrapin MkII amphibious assault vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2019)

fastmongrel said:


> Morris Terrapin MkII amphibious assault vehicle
> View attachment 552430


Photoseems doctored. Note: Right front wheel not making contact or is that just poor modeling?


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 15, 2019)

T


at6 said:


> Photoseems doctored. Note: Right front wheel not making contact or is that just poor modeling?



The front axle and the rear axle were raised up to help with going up a steep slope. Only the centre pairs of wheels actually touched the ground when on a hard surface.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2019)

Front and rear wheels were raised, the front much more than the rear. The vehicle was supported by the middle wheels, two each side, and steering was by wheel braking. The front and rear wheels were designed for extra support and traction, when climbing gradients, eg river banks,
Two Ford V-8 engines were mounted side by side, each driving the wheels on one side.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 15, 2019)

since the vehicle "steered" by braking one set of wheels and skidding on the them having 4 wheels per side in contact with pavement would have made for a very problematic vehicle to steer. Dirt and/or sand being a lot more forgiving to skid steer vehicles.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2019)

wwii-original-press-photo-germans-rounded-up-n-_57-jpg.552510

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-general-j-patton-talking-with-the-jpg.552670

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-us-m7-rocket-launchers-firing-at-jpg.552831

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

28th Infantry Division, 110th Infantry GI's in Bastogne, Belgium, Bulge '44 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-signal-corps-photo-us-army-14th-armored-jpg.552914

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
1945-eisenhower-lifts-ban-on-gis-fraternizing-with-jpg.552954

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Press Photo: LIBERATION! Elderly French Couple Kiss US Soldier; BREST 1944!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

War Photo American soldiers playing Darts before the start WW2 8x10 H | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

Foto 2wk Russland Ostfront Winter Schnee Wache Geschütz SFH LFH Mantel Tarnung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
1945-marine-guards-japanese-pows-rescued-from-sea-jpg.553018

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 18, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> wwii-photo-general-j-patton-talking-with-the-jpg.552670
> View attachment 552670


Patton : "I told you guys not to try and pet my Willie! What , you thought he was all for show?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
1945-wwii-iwo-jima-us-marine-5th-division-jpg.553119

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Patton : "I told you guys not to try and pet my Willie! What , you thought he was all for show?"


In Patton the movie Willie was portrayed as bit of of a willie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

War Photo Captured by the allies in the area of the landing of Utah WW2 8x10 I | eBay

What a ride!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

War Photo American soldiers before d day in England WW2 8x10 I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> War Photo Captured by the allies in the area of the landing of Utah WW2 8x10 I | eBay
> 
> What a ride!!
> 
> View attachment 553157


These compact cars are getting out of hand. Still the best bang for the buck!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Trelig (Sep 19, 2019)

yulzari said:


> Is the middle one not a Highball anti shipping version?


Yes they are a pair of Highballs. Photo probably taken at the Vickers site at Foxwarren where the spinning rigs were located. 618 Sqn RAF were equipped with them and took them out to Australia in late 1944 for use in the Pacific, but for unknown reasons they were never used in anger Their Mosquito aircraft and the Highball stores were destroyed/disposed of near Sydney.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 19, 2019)

Can


Snautzer01 said:


> War Photo Captured by the allies in the area of the landing of Utah WW2 8x10 I | eBay
> 
> What a ride!!
> 
> View attachment 553157


Can't believe I almost missed this gem of an opportunity!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo US Hellcat Plane Explodes while Landing on Carrier N 22 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo Navy Plane About to Crash wing in Water NH 17 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo Carrier Captures Enemy Submarine German U Boat NH 14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
hummel-jpg.553309

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

1940 USAAF 500 Pilots Training at Randolph Field Texas 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay

This is air power.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 20, 2019)

The oil tanker MS Ohio struck by a torpedo launched by the Italian submarine Axum during Operation Pedastal 12th August 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
ju-87b-on-the-assembly-line-factory-at-weser-in-tempel-gofe-jpg.553347

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

A shepherd dog in uniform of the master wermaht dog World War II WW2 4x6 K | eBay

Oberfeldwebel Hundchen on duty.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2019)

It is the 75th anniversary of the mass exodus of Estonians seeking sanctuary from the Soviets as the Eastern Front collapsed around the Narva bridgehead.







To their shame, the Swedish government surrendered many of the men to the Soviets. [Source: 75 years since the Great Refugee Flight to the West | Ministry of Foreign Affairs]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2019)

Histomil.c
ww2-raf-spitfire-jpg.553456

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

pilots of the carrier air group u-boat, noticing go on deck Photo WW2 Size 4x6 Q | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

ORIGINAL GERMAN WW2 PHOTO-wehrmacht truck-soldier with kitten | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.c
> ww2-raf-spitfire-jpg.553456
> View attachment 553456



I believe the Spit (PR XI) belongs to 681 Sqn. The chap standing with his arms folded behind the camera is Sqn Ldr Donald Pearson who flew PR Buffalos from Singapore in early 1942. I met Donald a number of times and was an absolute gentleman...but you didn't mess with him. I once made the mistake of calling him "Don" to which he replied "I do not wish to be called after a Spanish nobleman!" I never made that mistake again! 

Donald passed away in 2013, well into his nineties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 26 | eBay

Dog: no you are not getting this back until cookie

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Foto Maschinengewehr Schützen am schweren MG 34 auf Lafette in Oberschlesien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-1945-koln-cologne-germany-german-soldiers-surrender-jpg.553908

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 26 | eBay
> 
> Dog: no you are not getting this back until cookie
> 
> ...


pilot: Who wants a Beggin' Strip? You do, you do!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> View attachment 553643


I'm jealous, he can project his dreams!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-rare-official-press-release-photograph-of-building-jpg.553925

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)

Beriev Be-4 ( KOR-2)




the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Orig. Foto Soldaten klopfen Schnapps Wodka in Russland | eBay

Bootlegging BergeHeinies

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-oct-17-1944-gis-welcome-notice-holland-jpg.554007

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-soldiers-and-ambulance-armored-personnel-carrier-jpg.554036

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo Crewman Run For Life as Plane Crashes On Deck NH 26 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

1945 WWII USMC Marines IWO JIMA Photo Foxhole Phone booth Artillery Observation | eBay

Guy who made the picture must have big balls judging by the face of the marine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Russland Orel Orjol Panzer Winter 1942/43 Pz Prop. Kompanie 693 -10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Russland Orel Orjol Panzer Winter 1942/43 Pz Prop. Kompanie 693 -5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Russland Orel Orjol Panzer Winter 1942/43 Pz Prop. Kompanie 693 -10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Russland-ba...343108?hash=item3fcd1fa644:g:WoAAAOSwlKlbuJQW

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

Russland Orel Orjol Portrait Winter 1942/43 Panzer Propaganda Kompanie 693 -13 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 25, 2019)

*Source:* Shorpy.com

U. S. Navy Airship ca. 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
zwilling-flugabwehr_gr-jpg.554108

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2019)

Histimil.com
leibstandarte-jpg.554112

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Sep 25, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histimil.com
> leibstandarte-jpg.554112
> View attachment 554112


Interesting camo..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2019)

... only the best.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 554131


Germans do not mess around during duck season.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

51st Bersaglieri Battalion MG Crew Mignano Italy 1943 II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

14th Armored Division Liberates German POW Camp Hammelburg 45 | eBay

Picture must be taken 6 April 1945 Stalag XIII-C - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2019)

... real job satisfaction on _that_ day, I'm sure


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
0003sqo4xugp961o_c0_f3-12fs0pvx8hioocg40sc4cscco-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.554200

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 26, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... real job satisfaction on _that_ day, I'm sure


aside from the ricochets...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
normandy-calvados-villiers-bocage-jpg.554238
Michael Whitman's work

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

Tanker with Thompson Submachine Gun with Drum Mag, North Africa '43 | eBay

Right...... where is that cheeky bastard taking shots at my new tank........

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo US Army Parachute Dog 1610 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Norfolk 1943 First Color Photo of USS Yorktown 1753 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Soviet Army Soldiers in White Oust Germans from Demyansk | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

B266 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Reg.24 Russland 8,8 weiß camo Winter Front ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
021_2-hpt04mhlv5s0gw4k0ss0g848-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.554287

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

French Girl waving to Allied Tank 8"x10" World War II Photo 261 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
26wnzxuze4w8wdhwyywl771ljhgc-d_1kqu-gk-cass-png.554330

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
55_88_flak_siebelfahre_ferries_guns_armored_shield_pneumatic_recuperator_barrel2-7s90su49f6sk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
75_mm_pak_40-8bgb7s7mq78kk0ccskgwc80cw-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.554427

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2019)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Royal Air Force Bombs Axis Tanker off Tunisia - nem41514 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

Original WW2 8”x10” Press Photo “Heck!, Thats A Nazi Sub” 1/13/1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
105-2amitfj6opc0wocskokgksw0k-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.554512

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 29, 2019)

Soviet Cavalry patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
sebastopol_1941-2a2xzfajgskk-jpeg.554609

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
apanese-surrender-cabatuan-airfield-jpg.554698

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2019)

So they have changed costumes for the new battle as business warriors since then.
Japanese are Japanese.









Sources:
超大富豪となった天皇家 : 戦前に最強財閥だった天皇家！天皇家・政治家・財閥の癒着で独裁国家を形成！ - NAVER まとめ
サラリーマン護身術！ – TSURUGI NOTE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2019)

or Yakuza .... 




Photo: CNN

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
airplane-bw-plane-soldiers-world-war-wwii-jpg.554792

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, Yakuza has been immunity from the leftists.
In our neighboring country, such guys were all excluded with execution of their bosses by the firing squad 50 years ago.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

Bristol Beaufort Mk.II of no.39 Squadron RAF





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Burma 1940 Chinese soldier with monkey 2302 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
The ladies love a winner ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2019)

Loading for Market Garden
‘When in doubt, lash out’: The 82nd Airborne’s crossing of the Waal River, 75 years later

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

A burning Russian T-60 tank near Stalingrad ,1942






the pic source: Bundesarchiv

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 1, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> So they have changed costumes for the new battle as business warriors since then.
> Japanese are Japanese.
> 
> View attachment 554769
> ...


The "then and nows" are back!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 1, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> or Yakuza ....
> View attachment 554791
> 
> Photo: CNN


Evidently terminators have infiltrated the yakuza!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

1964 Press Photo British Security Searches German Prisoner In Normandy, France | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)

the pic source: World War Photos |

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
britanci_pod_berlinom_1945_author_s_loskutov-4hl76kvdzvacww004k8o8c4ws-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8o-jpeg.554973
POWs liberated by the Soviets

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)

Nach Smolensk 1941 ...





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
bug-6ummprxkpyo880w8kooo40kk0-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555008

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> The ladies love a winner ...
> View attachment 554864


You can have them. They look like kennel escapees.



michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bug-6ummprxkpyo880w8kooo40kk0-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555008
> View attachment 555008


Hey back there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop grabbing my a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1964 Press Photo British Security Searches German Prisoner In Normandy, France | eBay
> 
> View attachment 554932


Now if you"ll be kind enough to turn your head and cough.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

at6 said:


> Hey back there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop grabbing my a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who of you assholes farted??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)

the pic source: rhe Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
flak_88_nemci_boi_za_moskvu-6xmjtr51agg8oows0w8084kwc-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555071

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Robert Capa (1913-1954) AERIAL VIEW BALLOON WWII D-day Normandy France 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Foto, Artillerie-Regiment 102 Truppenübungsplatz, Zossen, (Q), b 20782 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Orig Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv LW Soldaten an 8,8 Flak Kommandogerät WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
gal_1944-upy2ppnlnm8c448g008cssg4-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555121

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Artillerie-Regiment 102 Truppenübungsplatz, Zossen, (Q), b 20782 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555092


Insert your joke here...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
gr_75-bat2ayvod8g000kc8kwgwwo8c-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555244

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)

A нас не догонят, a нас не догонят ... 1943





the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2019)

Histomil.com
mg887-c57km2vwa5w8ooow8w4w08owk-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555257

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 4, 2019)

Wurger said:


> A нас не догонят, a нас не догонят ... 1943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and in the final stretch it's Beetlebaum by four lengths. They're coming up on the finish line... and the winner of the 1943 Kentucky Derby is... BEETLEBAUM!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2019)

Histomil.com
nem_artilleristi_divisii_ss_viking_1942-4wrwccgg1x2cc8o8o4g8g8c0o-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555400

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

**BEST! US Soldier View of Captured German Pillbox at NORMANDY, France (#2)!!!** | eBay
**BEST! US Soldier View of Captured German Pillbox at NORMANDY, France (#1)!!!** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

WWII Press Photograph American Troops Landing Beach France 1944 8x10 Inch XZ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

TWO WAC’S (WOMENS ARMY CORPS) GET A LAUGH FROM PINNING ON GERMAN MEDALS-1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
nem_auto_i_ubitie_schosse_leningrad_novgorod_1943-2j5qfqfxywowkkwog4o0o08k8-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c-jpeg.555432

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 5, 2019)

A P38 of the lost squadron in Greenland




Smithsonianmag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
nemci_v_minske_1941-aughpcd4w2okw4080cckgg4ow-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555512

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2019)

That building behind looks quite modern.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

B253 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Reg.24 Russland 8,8 weiß camo Winter Front ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2019)

".... That building behind looks quite modern."

Stalinist moderne. The Revolution was nothing, if it was not modern.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
ostfront_russlandfeldzug_dt_stellun2-9yfbzje6n604skk44g8sc8wsg-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555566

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> TWO WAC’S (WOMENS ARMY CORPS) GET A LAUGH FROM PINNING ON GERMAN MEDALS-1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 555411


Lucky girls. I wish that I had that collection plus a couple of others not displayed.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
p187fn0ull1uejc5ohc7k9810v0b-jpg.555600

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Marine Tank Bogged Down In The Mud on The Island of Iheya Shima | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
p1040150-b03re89xnago4oc848s0g88k4-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555708

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2019)

So what's the point in having the biggest gun if you have to hide in a tunnel like a troll? 
Saw the Leopold many years ago at Aberdeen, still there?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
p1090006-5bd5smawjyww840gwsw08ggog-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555757

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Germans captured by Russians march to Soviet prison camp. | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> So what's the point in having the biggest gun if you have to hide in a tunnel like a troll?
> Saw the Leopold many years ago at Aberdeen, still there?





Because it cant be straffed like a mother then


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

101st Airborne LZ in Holland, Market-Garden 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
p1090635-73kxotadj7wo8gcggows80o8w-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.55581

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Because it cant be straffed like a mother then


would have thought that all the hard lessons would have been learned in WW1 with RR guns...


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> p1090006-5bd5smawjyww840gwsw08ggog-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555757
> View attachment 555757


looking the wrong way for a good gun camera shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> would have thought that all the hard lessons would have been learned in WW1 with RR guns...



The big lesson was not learned so this one slipped by as well.

Anzio to name a place were rr guns were involved, they did pretty darn damage there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
p1120910-4wg9pfzc9bsw0o8gc0048k8sw-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555860

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Presse Foto 1942 Küstenartillerie Flak Geschütz 2/3/1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

!Großfoto: Eisenbahngeschütz "DORA" ! wird zerlegt, Eschenbach Bayern 49, Orig.! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
p1120911-1stdtsaltukg0csos40wcc848-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555919

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Oct 9, 2019)

*Douglas D-558-1 Skystreak*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2019)

Beautiful picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
pic_2_2129-a1lpcgddyxkcgckk8gosc08so-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.555984

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2019)

"Hey, Hans. Just fill her up, while I sort out the burgers."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 10, 2019)

*ARDEATINE CAVES MASSACRE EXHUMATION SKETCHES*
liveauctioneers.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2019)

A coloured shot but nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

WWII U.S. Troops At Graves Of Brothers Normandy France Grainy Glossy 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
sov_deti_na_nemeckoy_gaubice-8bnmh2y3utgk8c8ogwg8wwoc8-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.556235

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
ss-kwag-eaiss-jpg.556293

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 11, 2019)

https://www.historynet.com/dirty-deeds-d-day.htm

Canadian soldiers buried after being murdered after capture by German troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Wehrmacht Winter Kampf Russland Ostfront Pferde Panje Schlitten Bauern Dorf Haus | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
trofei_minometi_1942_sever_zap_front-3111g4vszx4wsk8gokw8ookkg-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.556333

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
ubitiy_author_b_yaroslavcev-dwrvji49stkowk0gk4wgows4k-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.556370

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

Original WWII Photograph of March 15 1944 Bombing of Cassino Italy Marked Secret | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

1942 Electric Companies - WWII German Leader Stuffing Ears - Original VINTAGE AD | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
ubitiy_nem_minomeyshik_81mm_castellonorato_italy_16_05_1944-d860rftfmw8o000kwgso4cggk-ejcuplo-jpeg.556406

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2019)

histomil.com
vilnus_88_mm_jule_1944-ct79yv7t8j4ss4ggss8sk4cko-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.556459

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-32nd-division-hill-604-manila-april-1945-jpg.556560

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-ap-wire-photo-3rd-marine-corps-help-jpg.556618

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
xnewpix183-1rbtj76k2rusc0w0ks4k4o0ck-ejcuplo1l0oo0sk8c40s8osc4-th-jpeg.556728

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-burma-ibt-photo-414th-artillery-shelling-jpg.556761

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016203-16-_russland-_mg-stellung_am_bug-jpg.556855

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5607-32-_unternehmen_-weseru-bung-_-admiral_hipper-jpg.556901

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2019)

Invading countries - and personal space - Keitel and Hitler...






(From the Net)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)

the pic source: Bundesarchiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5613-03a-_wilhelmshaven-_u-boot_la-uft_ein-jpg.556954

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 17, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5613-03a-_wilhelmshaven-_u-boot_la-uft_ein-jpg.556954
> View attachment 556954


any idea what the vertical white(?) strip is up the connining tower? Camo?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5613-30a-_wilhelmshaven-_u-boot-ma-nner_gehen_an_land-jpg.557019

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Invading countries - and personal space - Keitel and Hitler...
> 
> View attachment 556947
> 
> ...


Oh come on!!!! It only has to be a little kiss.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5674-33-_kanalku-ste-_verladen_von_tauchpanzer_iii-jpg.557080

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5674-39-_unternehmen_seelo-we-jpg.557113

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Press Photo French colonial trooper, Moroccan "Goumier", World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016198-0027a-_ruma-nien-_kradfahrer_vor_wasserloch-jpg.557199

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2019)

"Heidi, are you alright? Sorry for stopping so fast !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016198-0032-_ruma-nien-_bru-ckenbau_u-ber_den_pruth-jpg.557229

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Orig. US Foto USAAF Soldaten b. Strafe Schild SAINT-DIZIER Marne Frankreich 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1944 Press Photo a load is pack & covered on the Iranian Railroad to Russia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Dutch & Javanese fliers get training at Maxwell Field, Alabama | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016199-10-_zersto-rter_sowjetischer_panzer-jpg.557343

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016202-15a-_russland-_festnahme_eines_sowjetischen_soldaten-jpg.557426

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

"Niet Heinz, the itchy on the other side is !"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016205-06-_russland-_mg-stellung_an_bru-cke_u-ber_psjol-jpg.557521

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016202-15a-_russland-_festnahme_eines_sowjetischen_soldaten-jpg.557426
> View attachment 557426


Germans..., not famous as pick pockets.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016205-13-_bei_potoki-_zersto-rter_russischer_panzerzug-jpg.557585

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 21, 2019)

Ooooops

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016207-0014-_pruth-_sturmgeschu-tz_auf_behelfsbru-cke-jpg.557676

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2019)

Post # 15,088 those leaves on the track can be a real b*gger !!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016207-0014-_pruth-_sturmgeschu-tz_auf_behelfsbru-cke-jpg.557676
> View attachment 557676


East front version of the Bismarck not that advanged.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 22, 2019)

35lb mark 1 Anti Submarine bombs in a dispenser which hung off the normal bomb racks.





Secret Projects
The 35 lbers had a hollow charge warhead that only fired on contact similar in principle to the Royal Navy Hedgehog. 35lb AS bomb Mk1/11

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016207-0014-_pruth-_sturmgeschu-tz_auf_behelfsbru-cke-jpg.557676
> View attachment 557676


Mean while at the Berlin Yacht Club................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016205-13-_bei_potoki-_zersto-rter_russischer_panzerzug-jpg.557585
> View attachment 557585


To quote Casey Jones : driving that train...high on cocaine

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016207-0020a-_am_pruth-_oberstleutnant_hans_v-_ahlfen-jpg.557742

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh Helga............

you say the naughtiest things!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Oct 22, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016202-15a-_russland-_festnahme_eines_sowjetischen_soldaten-jpg.557426
> View attachment 557426



Cough

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Lt EJ Stone & Maj Clayton Larson return from first mission | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5674-41-_u-bungen_mit_panzer_iii_fu-r_unternehmen_seelo-we-jpg.557825

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5674-43-_u-bungen_mit_panzer_iii_fu-r_unternehmen_seelo-we-jpg.557955

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-niquille-054-01-_norwegen-_hundeausbildung-jpg.558015

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 24, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-niquille-054-01-_norwegen-_hundeausbildung-jpg.558015
> View attachment 558015


Don't be so fussy. Pick a tree, any tree!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-niquille-085-10-_gefangennahme_von_partisanen-jpg.558047

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2019)

Soviet Prime Mover [Wikipedia]
Komsomolets armored tractor - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0411-_frankreich-_kriegsscha-den-_zersto-rte_waggons-jpg.558128

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Soviet Prime Mover [Wikipedia]
> Komsomolets armored tractor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...


Going with the local schoolbus in down town Petrovlad was a tricky thing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0451-_belgien-_motorisierte_polizeistreife-jpg.558200

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 25, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_121-0411-_frankreich-_kriegsscha-den-_zersto-rte_waggons-jpg.558128
> View attachment 558128


Over there is where I met your mother.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

Orig. Foto Fallschirmjäger FJR2 m. Hund Junkers Ju52 Flugplatz LÜBEN Polen 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0460-_belgien-_kriegsbeute-_franzo-sische_stahlhelme-jpg.558358

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Fallschirmjäger FJR2 m. Hund Junkers Ju52 Flugplatz LÜBEN Polen 1939 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558313



"What ya thinkin' about?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1971-042-10-_calais-_bescha-digter_englischer_panzer-jpg.558417

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroops Unloading Gear From Gliders, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1971-042-88-_calais-_hafenanlagen-jpg.558464

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1990-100-25a-_belgien-_zugmaschine_-unique-jpg.558501

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 28, 2019)

Heinkel He 119 v-2 Heinkel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

RAF Tomahawk Pilot With Mascot Libya 1942 WW2 WWII 4 x 6 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Two British Army Tank Officers Libya 1941 WW2 WWII 4 x 6 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Erwin Rommel Inspecting German Defenses Normandy 1944 WW2 WWII Print 5 x 5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1990-101-06a-_westwall-_getarnter_eingang_zum_kampfstand-jpg.558614

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Tomahawk Pilot With Mascot Libya 1942 WW2 WWII 4 x 6 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558605


I rehab he told them,"I still have the monkey on my back."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2019)

Elvin Harley of the 3rd Armored Division gets a peck on the cheek from a little French girl while listening to the 9th Armored Division Band near Aboncourt, France. Photo dated February 14, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2019)

German Messerschmitt fighter Bf.109G-10/AS rolling on the runway after landing with WkN.491333 number belonged to a lieutenant Oddone Colonna, 1st Fighter Group of the Italian Air Force. Lonate Pozzolo, northern Italy. In April 1945, the Messerschmitt Bf.109G was damaged in a dogfight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-2006-0001-_flugzeug_heinkel_he_111-_reparatur-jpg.558650

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-2006-0001-_flugzeug_heinkel_he_111-_reparatur-jpg.558650
> View attachment 558650


Notice RAF marking on the crane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: C-47 Crashed Into Jagdpanther, Holland! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroops Removing Jeep From Glider, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroopers On Frontline, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratrooper At Grave Of Fallen Comrade, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroopers Eating With Civilians, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2019)

Interesting Jeep shot - looks like it might be the Film Production Unit.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foto, Nachl. W.Vogt, Kleinenbremen, Schutzuniform mit Gasmaske, 1940, 5026-479 | eBay

Early imperial stormtrooper

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-2007-0197-_nordafrika-_pk-filmberichter_in_der_wu-ste-jpg.558696

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2019)

Cut !
Go again please - and more smoke this time !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-h26353-_norwegen-_kampf_um_ein_brennendes_dorf-jpg.558727

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII British First Airborne Lot: Paratroopers Eating With Civilians, Holland | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558680



That pic appears in Antony Beevor's recent book about Arnhem and Market Garden.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Nachl. W.Vogt, Kleinenbremen, Schutzuniform mit Gasmaske, 1940, 5026-479 | eBay
> 
> Early imperial stormtrooper
> 
> ...




And i found version 2.0

WWII US GI Photo - 181st Field Artillery Battalion GI Gasmask w/ Springfield #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-l11157-_pilot_einer_me_110-jpg.558784

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-l12211-_lazarettschiff_-wilhelm_gustloff-jpg.558816

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2019)

A flak-damaged 4th Fighter Group P-51B under repair at Dedben, 5 March 1944. The aircraft would be shot down a month later by flak over Brandenburg. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII British First Airborne Lot: US & British Paratroopers, Holland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Pilots take break at "Pilot's Snack Bar" window - hcx48785 | eBay

Look at the original Radar from Mash.

Reactions: Like Like:

4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

How's that for a group build?

Vintage US Army Air Corps Official Photo 8x10.25” Soldiers Airmen Plane Training | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

R124 Foto Wehrmacht Indien Azad Hind Portrait Freiwilliger Frankreich PKW 1944 ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2019)

Post # 14,147 - no British Paras. Appears to be US Para and British Guards Armoured Div. tank crew.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2019)

Explosion of a torpedo magazine on Namur Island during the battle of Kwajalein, 1944. No photo credit was available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2019)

No photo credit was available
MacArthur meets Generalissimo Chiang *Kai*-Shek

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> How's that for a group build?
> 
> Vintage US Army Air Corps Official Photo 8x10.25” Soldiers Airmen Plane Training | eBay
> 
> ...



What plane is that? P-35, P-43?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-l23001-_amsterdam-_durchmarsch_deutscher_truppen-jpg.558991

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> What plane is that? P-35, P-43?


P-35 i think.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Press Photo Pilots take break at "Pilot's Snack Bar" window - hcx48785 | eBay
> 
> Look at the original Radar from Mash.
> 
> View attachment 558848


I didn't known Radar O'Reilly also served in WW2 !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> And i found version 2.0
> 
> WWII US GI Photo - 181st Field Artillery Battalion GI Gasmask w/ Springfield #1 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558746




Ahh imperial fighter 3.0

WWII photo American aviator moves by plane at high altitude 88e | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-l23542-_kriegsgefangene_franzo-sische_kolonialsoldaten-jpg.559079

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Nov 1, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> What plane is that? P-35, P-43?



Hey Cap,

It's a P-43 - note the inward retracting main gear. The P-35 gear retracted aft...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks Dana


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2019)

Bombardment of Buka Airfield, Buka Island in the Solomons from the light cruiser _USS Colombia_’s 6-in guns. 1 Nov 1943. On this date 76 years ago. No photo credit given.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2019)

German heavy tank *PzKpfw VI* *Tiger I* №121 from the 101st SS Heavy Tank Battalion, which was destroyed by Allied aircraft in Villers-Bocage, Normandy, shortly after the famous battle when several Tiger I heavy tanks crushed a British armored column, and one Michael Wittmann destroyed 11 tanks, two anti-tank guns and 13 armored personnel carriers. June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2019)

Repair of the landing gear of the Boeing B 17e Flying Fortress from the US technical personnel.

B-17 Flying Fortress bomber based on the territory of Ukraine. 169th Air Base special purpose Poltava airfield 1944.

1943, the US government asked Joseph Stalin allow Heavy Bombers US Air Force fly over Soviet territory to bomb targets in eastern Germany and the Balkans, so they do not go back to England or Italy. In early 1944, the Soviet Union has allocated for this flight three fields in Ukraine in Poltava region: Poltava, Mirgorod and Piryatin (Poltava airfield complex, 169th Airbase of special purpose). Airfields were covered by Soviet air defense aircraft on airfields themselves everything was organized at the highest level.
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_193-04-1-23-_schlachtschiff_bismarck-jpg.559101

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

Foto + Winterkampf Panzerjäger I.R. 57 +94154 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice Camo job on the horses Friedrich... Now get me my bed linnen back.

Foto + Winterkampf Panzerjäger I.R. 57 +94156 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2019)

1940 Press Photo British mother & children walk after losing home in German raid | eBay

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 3, 2019)

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/wp...8/sobibor_extermination_camp_crop-640x531.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attac...-05-2-07a-_schlachtschiff_bismarck-jpg.559219

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2019)

Toronto Sun
midway13-e1572734027999-jpg.559290

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2019)

Six months later .... midway6-e1572733966192-jpg.559394 ]Toronto Sun}

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2019)

Toronto Sun
midway4-e1572734395366-jpg.559507

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940 Press Photo British mother & children walk after losing home in German raid | eBay
> 
> View attachment 559211
> 
> ...


I told him that the bloody condoms were defective!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2019)

at6 said:


> I told him that the bloody condoms were defective!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

1984 Press Photo Popular World War II slogans in "All This And World War II" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

"Plasma in a Slit Trench, Bougainville" WWII Medical Solomon Islands 1943-44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_193-13-3-12-_schlachtschiff_bismarck-jpg.559543

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hangar deck of USS Yorktown (CV 5), shortly after she was hit by three Japanese bombs on 4 June 1942. Note the fire hose in front.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016209-0003-_russisch-orthodoxe_kirche-jpg.559626

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

So... Mr Ed was with SOE then

Foto Soldat Kamerad Ostfront Tarn Uniform Frontkämpfer Pferd Zeltplane | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

every creature has its needs ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016226-0023a-_belgrad-_gesprengte_donaubru-cke-_pontonbru-cke-jpg.559664

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> every creature has its needs ...


The brits had ultra, yanks had mr Ed. Unbeatable forces combined.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016229-0009-_italienisches_kriegsschiff_im_hafen_von_split-jpg.559704

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Ritterkreuzträger mit Nahkampfspange in Gold, DK, EK usw. TOP Farbaufnahme! Rar | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016229-0020-_holzeinschlag_in_jugoslawien-jpg.559777

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016229-0032-_jugoslawien-_soldat_bei_motorrad-reinigung-jpg.559812

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_b_145_bild-f016229-0032-_jugoslawien-_soldat_bei_motorrad-reinigung-jpg.559812
> View attachment 559812


Wouldn't you know it. The same day that the warranty expired.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-002-3362-13-_russland-_feldkabel_mit_schlitten_verlegt-jpg.559893

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2019)

C47's drop supplies to the 101st airborne in Bastogne. Dec 1944 or Jan 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2019)

P-39s, Duxford, England

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 8, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> P-39s, Duxford, England
> 
> View attachment 559903


Is the winged sword(?) on the tricolor a squadron thing?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2019)

Actually the tricolor thing isn't the squadron marking but it is the British RAF one called fin flash. Three strips ... red+white+blue of the same tone that were used for the RAF roundel.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2019)

I never knew this type of setup was field tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-003-3446-21-_russland-_entladen_einer_ju_52-jpg.559965

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 9, 2019)

"British troops are overshadowed by a giant irrigation waterwheel on the River Orontes at Hama."






(IWM photo BM4457)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

Orig. FARB Dia Foto Portrait LWFD Offizier b. Leningrad Russland 1943 Agfacolor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

WWII photo German paratroopers land from the landing glider DFS 230 in Italy 53i | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2019)

7351a-original-foto-soldat-am-klavier-auf-wiese-jpg.560038

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> I never knew this type of setup was field tested.
> 
> View attachment 559945


Instant ugly.


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo German paratroopers land from the landing glider DFS 230 in Italy 53i | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560025


It's staged. They are too happy and smiling.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> 7351a-original-foto-soldat-am-klavier-auf-wiese-jpg.560038
> View attachment 560038


"Roll out the barrel".................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2019)

at6 said:


> It's staged. They are too happy and smiling.


and no magazines attached to the weapons !

great pic though

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2019)

.... that sure wasn't taken on CRETE.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldat-mit-badetuch-im-jpg.560102

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-durchsuchen-reste-und-jpg.560241

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2019)

A P-51D Mustang fighter named “MY GIRL” takes off from Iwo Jima. 1945. The long ranges and durations of fighter escort missions for the B-29's were brutal on the pilots. And the abrasive nature of the volcanic dust of the Iwo Jima soils played havoc on the engines of the planes. Another thing for the pilots to worry about as they went on their missions.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
5-x-7-photos-of-ww-ii-german-jpg.560311

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 5-x-7-photos-of-ww-ii-german-jpg.560311
> View attachment 560311




Those shots are stills from a wochenschau movie.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

SIR ARTHUR BARRATT WITH HAWKER HURRICANE 8x10 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT ▷ £12.51 | Grelly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## swampyankee (Nov 11, 2019)

Why does it seem like a disproportionate number of the pictures posted in this thread are of German soldiers?

A largely unsung ally: Brazil The Brazil fought bravely in WW2 - MILITARY HISTORY DISCUSSIONS 





And a second: Mexico. This is the Aztec Eagles, Mexico's Aztec Eagles allied with America to fight the war in the pacific during WWII - VAntage Point

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

swampyankee said:


> Why does it seem like a disproportionate number of the pictures posted in this thread are of German soldiers?


Because there are a lot of them, and often have some good dramatic subject. Usa soldiers f.i. did not seem to care and often took pictures of buddies and such.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

... and the general public are ill/mis-informed about events between USSR and Germany ... and events were monumental

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
1940-german-luftwaffe-airmen-at-technical-school-original-jpg.560412

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-gruppe-soldaten-mit-fahrra-dern-jpg.560509

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Ft. Knox, Capt. Francis Snyder shows door knob activated TNT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ahh imperial fighter 3.0
> 
> WWII photo American aviator moves by plane at high altitude 88e | eBay
> 
> View attachment 559060



imperial fighter 4.0 

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Piloten Gasmaske Geraffenwappen . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

Orig. Foto Tropen Soldat am roter Platz in CHARKOW Ukraine 1942 | eBay

Still looks modern

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

2.WK Foto Panzer KV 1 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Army Air Force Cadets take out "Gremlins" in Altus, Oklahoma | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

1945 7th Air Force Auxiliary Traffic Control Station Marianas News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww-ii-german-album-france-black-prisoners-huge-_57-jpg.560593

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-gruppe-soldaten-mit-fahrra-dern-jpg.560509
> View attachment 560509


The German remake of "Huckleberry Finn".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 12, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Actually the tricolor thing isn't the squadron marking but it is the British RAF one called fin flash. Three strips ... red+white+blue of the same tone that were used for the RAF roundel.


what about the sword?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> what about the sword?



That's the badge of RAF no. 601 Squadron.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-mit-dreiecksplanen-auf-jpg.560641

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Tropen Soldat am roter Platz in CHARKOW Ukraine 1942 | eBay
> 
> Still looks modern
> 
> View attachment 560569


This is the so called "Gosprom" built in the late 20s (more than 90 years ago)! It's a modernist/constructivist sample of architecture similar to what Bauhaus started in Germany and Western Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

CATCH 22 said:


> This is the so called "Gosprom" built in the late 20s (more than 90 years ago)! It's a modernist/constructivist sample of architecture similar to what Bauhaus started in Germany and Western Europe.
> View attachment 560643
> 
> View attachment 560644


Although it are just blocks it somehow pleasing to my eyes. I like that style.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2019)

"...pleasing to my eyes"
In its _mass-produced_ state as implemented throughout the Soviet Empire it was 'Stalinist drab' ... Bauhaus in Germany was an art gallery compared to the Soviet reality. IMO.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-sturmgeschu-tz-in-voller-fahrt-jpg.560701

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> "...pleasing to my eyes"
> In it _mass-produced_ state as implemented throughout the Soviet Empire it was 'Stalinist drab' ... Bauhaus in Germany was an art gallery compared to the Soviet reality. IMO.


Dont think so. Gosprom, Kharkov, Ukraine — The Twentieth Century Society

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2019)

B-24's on a raid raid against Iwo Jima with escorting P-47's. That's a 1200 round trip for the P47's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Junkers Ju 87 Piloten Gasmaske Geraffenwappen . | eBay



A member of the US heavy rock band Slipknot signs autographs after performing at a German airfield.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Although it are just blocks it somehow pleasing to my eyes. I like that style.



This is Europahaus in Berlin and was designed in the similar New Objectivist style of architecture. the building was Berlin's first 'skyscraper'.





Berlin Tour 69

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 13, 2019)

Wurger said:


> That's the badge of RAF no. 601 Squadron.


thanks!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
nov-8th-1942-dead-soldier-of-rommels-jpg.560743

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
original-wwii-rppc-photo-postcard-german-infantry-get-jpg.560827

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2019)

A pair of of 416th Bomb Group A-20 Havocs are damaged by flak. I think the one on the left has an engine on fire and that crew must have jumped from that plane and survived becoming POW's. Mission date was May 27 1944. Target was the railyard at Amiens, France. This was in support for the upcoming Normandy invasion.

Two photographs. One of the original AAF picture and the other a better scan of it.

Summary of Operations for this mission.
Field Order : 54-332 OpRep # : 57a Nature of Mission : Bombing Mission Status : Attacked Bombing Altitude : 11,000 - 11,300 feet Take-off Time : 1853 Time Over Target : 2036 Landing Time : 2228 Duration (Hrs:Min) : 3:35 Place of Take-Off : AAF-170 Wethersfield RAF Station, England A/C Dispatched : 41 Total -- 36 A-20G's, 5 A-20J's Target Number : 4902E/C/14 Illustration : 4902E/5 Illustration Ref : 104065 Summary of Results : Two boxes, 19 ships each box, with the last 3 ships in each flight and 3 ships preceding formation dispersing window. Box 1 - Majority of bombs were released prematurely on bomb run when a direct flak hit caused release of bombs of one ship with the result that 2 flights released under mistaken impression box leader had dropped. Box 2 - Fair Primary Target Latitude/Longitude: 49.89030,2.30970 (49° 53' 25" N, 2° 18' 35" E)

416th BG Mission 58

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 178 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER 36 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER 34 | eBay

Prickly situation....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ALLIED SOLDIER 12 | eBay

Staying sane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 57 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Long ago in a far galaxy , 

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ 24 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)

The Imperial Kindergarten...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
ww2-aleutian-islands-soldiers-repairing-howitzer-original-press-jpg.560875

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Long ago in a far galaxy ,
> 
> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ 24 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560852



First sighting of Darth Vader relaxing with a video game






Foto Wehrmacht-Labor Arzt Test bei Sauerstoffmangel 2 WK Technik Masken ww2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
wwii-us-3rd-army-soldier-guards-young-nazi-jpg.560906

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> wwii-us-3rd-army-soldier-guards-young-nazi-jpg.560906
> View attachment 560906


Wonder why the guard the woman also at gun point. Very few pictures besides the camps i have seen where this is the case.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
dead-german-soldiers-buried-by-german-war-prisoners-jpg.560984

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2019)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

The Imperial baby trolley






NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN COVENTRY BLITZ 19 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Special Force Imperial female squad carrying the heads of their fallen enemy








NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN COVENTRY BLITZ 35 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Imperial baby trolley
> 
> View attachment 561166
> 
> ...




I would say , the trials of the TIE Fighter prototype...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

Histomil.com [Life]
Adolf the Eagle's nest

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thats got to hurt! Look at the tire. Its been ripped off the rim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1262-21-_russland-su-d-_soldaten_neben_hauswand-jpg.561233

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

Cool pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Imperial soldier number 6

WW2 U.S. Army Infantry Marching With GAS Masks 1942 Original Photo 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1262-33-_russland-su-d-_deutsche_soldaten_bei_rast-_gefangene-jpg.561272

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1262-35-_russland-su-d-_soldaten_mit_gefangenen-jpg.561340

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> View attachment 561083



Isn't that the late Sam Kinison?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

WW2 MILITARY PHOTO US SOILDER WEARY WARRIOR Machine gun | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

Histomil
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1268-10-_russland-_su-d-_gefangennahme_russischer_soldaten-jpg.561371

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2019)

Is that guy holding up panties?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 20, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 561139


Achtung baby, indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1272-21-_russland-_su-d-_abfu-hren_von_gefangenen-jpg.561430

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2019)

.... bear in mind that Commissars were to be _shot,_ summarily, in the field ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1281-36a-_russland-_su-d-_motorrad_mit_beiwagen-jpg.561474

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Destroyed German Tank On Roadway w/ Narrative | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-020-1281-36a-_russland-_su-d-_motorrad_mit_beiwagen-jpg.561474
> View attachment 561474


which way to Sturgis?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)

Rather, early Lord Vader and his young clone on way to Coruscant.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2019)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F-5N Hellcat night fighter with Night Fighting Squadron VFN-42, crashed against the island and Number 3 stack of Independence-class light aircraft carrier USS Bataan (CVL-29) off Hawaii, 21 November 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-063-2162-30a-_frankreich-_panzer_iv-jpg.561538

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-063-2162-30a-_frankreich-_panzer_iv-jpg.561538
> View attachment 561538


Come on down to Adolf's used tanks!!!!!!!!!!! Only used once a week by a little old lady for church.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-063-2185-11a-_frankreich-_offizier_gibt_anleitung-jpg.561575

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 22, 2019)

From https://nzhistory.govt.nz/files/styles/fullsize/public/german-pows-cassino.jpg?itok=MAOgCFFI

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2019)

.... mixed bag ...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-069-2515-33-_frankreich-_atlantikwall-_eisenbahngeschu-tz-jpg.561652

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2019)

Pacific war. Captured Japanese airfield. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2019)

Battleship North Caroline shoot on Okinawa. In the upper right corner 6 shells in flight. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 23, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Grumman F6F-5N Hellcat night fighter with Night Fighting Squadron VFN-42, crashed against the island and Number 3 stack of Independence-class light aircraft carrier USS Bataan (CVL-29) off Hawaii, 21 November 1944.
> 
> View attachment 561537


Airplane hug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-091-0175-30-_norwegen-_soldat_mit_kindern-jpg.561711

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2019)

It's all child's play until you get surrounded by the red army in Stalingrad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-091-0195-29-_norwegen-_junkers_ju_87-_bombenbeladung-jpg.561732

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2019)

German fighter pilot Alfred Michel overlooks his damaged BF-109G with members of the 455th Anti Aircraft Battery who had shot him down. Jan 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-092-0257-18-_norwegen-_kirkenes-_soldat_neben_wegweiser-jpg.561799

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Nov 24, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-092-0257-18-_norwegen-_kirkenes-_soldat_neben_wegweiser-jpg.561799
> View attachment 561799


No matter where you went in the military, you'd see signs like that.
The troops are probably still doing it today.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured SS Photo/Postcard w/ Caption | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-093-0376-15-_norwegen-_lappland-_ku-stenbatterie-jpg.561865

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Soviet Army Soldiers in White Oust Germans from Demyansk | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Orig. Glasdia farbig von 1941/42 - Soldaten, Gefangene - WW2 WK2 - TOP Qualität | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 25, 2019)

at6 said:


> Come on down to Adolf's used tanks!!!!!!!!!!! Only used once a week by a little old lady for church.


Now, is that for going TO church or THROUGH one?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-093-0376-18-_norwegen-_lappland-_ku-stenbatterie-jpg.561997

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

Churchill and other VIPs inspecting a stripped down SE.5A before moving onto the Whitley in the background...






(Ray Williams collection)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2019)

But why?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> But why?



It was part of a display. It was among an Ensign and a Whitley (and others) so that...
*"in this way visitors could see in a vivid manner the progress of aviation".*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Vintage 1940's Photo WWII U.S. / U.S.S.R. Troops on Ukraine Front Red Army 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

(126) Fahreug ,Motorschlitten Ostfront , 2 x Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-093-0376-30-_norwegen-_lappland-_ku-stenbatterie-jpg.562079

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Now, is that for going TO church or THROUGH one?


Both. Easy way to get a drive through sermon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

Two captured German paratroopers carrying a wounded British soldier who had lost a foot on a mine, 22 May 1944.

THE BATTLE OF ANZIO, JANUARY-JUNE 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Japanese paratroopers of Kaoru Airborne Raiding Detachment inside an L2D aircraft, 26 November 1944; person in aisle with glasses was identified as Lieutenant Takashi Kaku.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

Orig. Fotos 1941/45 Russland Ukraine Winter Kriegsende x 2 Fotos | eBay

Note: normally propaganda shots were always taken from the action left to right. This was the let the observer believe it was an advance, right to the end . In this picture it let us see a retreat. Not common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Brewster XA-32 during testing c. 1943. A true piece of barely flyable piece of junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-094-0449-25a-_norwegen-_lappland-_ku-stenbatterie-jpg.562125

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2019)

"You know Hans, I still think this is going a bit far, just to knock down that little wall !"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-096-0506-03-_nordeuropa-_soldaten_beim_start_eines_ballons-jpg.562181

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2019)

The Boeing XF8B (Model 400) was a single-engine multi-purpose fighter that never advanced beyond the prototype stage. First flew in 1944, it was cancelled shortly as the war ended. The engine was an R-4600. The performance stats were impressive for the time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2019)

No its not a snowy airfield. But blindingly white packed coral. TBM-1C Avengers, F6F Hellcats, and SB2C Helldivers of Navy Carrier Air Group 18 from USS Intrepid (CV-11) at Peleliu, November 27, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-096-0506-24-_nordeuropa-_soldaten_beim_start_eines_ballons-jpg.562202

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2019)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-096-0506-25-_nordeuropa-_soldaten_beim_start_eines_ballons-jpg.562239

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.cpm
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-096-0506-25-_nordeuropa-_soldaten_beim_start_eines_ballons-jpg.562239
> View attachment 562240



Terry's Para course, Weston on the green !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 28, 2019)

Nanjing aftermath

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2019)

Churchill tanks of 6th Guards Tank Brigade in western Europe, 2 November 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2019)

Start of the German ballistic missile V-2 (V-2) from the launch pad number 7 range Peenemunde. October 3, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2019)

Members of the ‘Hagakure-Tai’ , a kamikaze division of the 244th Sentai, pose for a group photo at Chofu airfield, Tokyo, November 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2019)

An F6F-5 of VF-82 traps aboard USS _Essex _(CV-9), 1945

Source:  usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2019)

WASP pilot Ruth Dailey climbing into a Lockheed P-38 Lightning fighter aircraft, 28 November 1944. We couldn't have won the war without the woman building the planes and flying them to the depots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-136-0871-23-_russland-_-unternehmen_barbarossa-_rast-jpg.562285

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2019)

N28 Vintage Photo 3x4 US Navy WWII Airplane on Carrier Shot Up F2H Banshee #2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2019)

... as far as I am concerned, and in regards to this wonderful thread, , the Korean Peace Keeping Action ( the US has not declared _WAR _since December 7, 1941) was simply a WW2 Asian Front action that was, nonetheless, _monumenta_l war, by the standards of the German-Russian war and the Pacific campaign US-Japan: eg ... the Marines at Chosin Reservoir, the naval close air suppirt, Mig Alley battles and the B-29 raids, day then night etc. etc. 

Korea was a taste of what was yet to come ... public rejection of war .... denial to the military of 'best options' by the politicians ... impeachment ... Harry Truman was crucified for firing MacArthur and suffered the same kind of abuse that Trump endures. The Republicans moved to impeach the President.

History has vindicated Harry Truman, IMO .... he made hard decisions and never lost faith in himself.

Let's include Korea more often on this thread .... it should be celebrated as the Final Act .... of WW2.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-136-0873-18a-_russland-_zwangsarbeit_von_kriegsgefangenen-jpg.562334
... a grunt's work is never done.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2019)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcat from USS Cowpens (CVL-25) on fire as it approached for landing, November 29, 1944. Both pilot and plane were saved by quick action of the firefighting team on the Cowpens.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcat from USS Cowpens (CVL-25) on fire as it approached for landing, November 29, 1944. Both pilot and plane were saved by quick action of the firefighting team on the Cowpens.
> 
> View attachment 562345



The pilot calmly walks over the wing to safety.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> N28 Vintage Photo 3x4 US Navy WWII Airplane on Carrier Shot Up F2H Banshee #2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562328


That's a bad day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-136-0873-20a-_russland-_soldaten_bei_besprechung_vor_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.562367

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Curtiss P-40E Warhawk IJAAF Army Flying School Akeno Yokota Ab Japan 1945.

Admin - I could have sworn there was a thread that had captured aircraft in their new "owners" colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-161-0250-11-_balkan-_panzer_iii_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.562401

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2019)

swampyankee said:


> Nanjing aftermath
> 
> View attachment 562241



It's a civil war in Taiwan circa 1900.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 30, 2019)

Musha Incident in Taiwan in 1930 (not 1900. Sorry).





Source: Musha Incident - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> Musha Incident in Taiwan in 1930 (not 1900. Sorry).
> 
> View attachment 562402
> 
> Source: Musha Incident - Wikipedia




Thank you for the correction Shinpachi. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2019)

SBD-2s spotted forward on USS _Enterprise_ during the Doolittle Raid, 18 April 1942. The carrier ahead is USS _Hornet_. Note the large national inignia's on the wings, complete with the red circle.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-161-0317-10-_griechenland-_britischer_lkw-jpg.562429

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nr.31140 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Soldat Winter Pelzmantel 6 x 9 cm | eBay

Caption needed...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2019)

.... lucky man


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-161-0317-26-_balkan-_griechenland-_britischer_panzer-jpg.562452

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2019)

A Mossie in USAAF markings. Note the B17 on the left in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nr.31140 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Soldat Winter Pelzmantel 6 x 9 cm | eBay
> 
> Caption needed...
> 
> View attachment 562446



A young Grizzly Adams?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nr.31140 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Soldat Winter Pelzmantel 6 x 9 cm | eBay
> 
> Caption needed...
> 
> View attachment 562446


Legend of the Yeti was born this cold day

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 1, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-161-0317-10-_griechenland-_britischer_lkw-jpg.562429
> View attachment 562429


This is the last time that I buy used.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nr.31140 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Soldat Winter Pelzmantel 6 x 9 cm | eBay
> 
> Caption needed...
> 
> View attachment 562446


"It really does help to have a rich boyfriend."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 1, 2019)

wikiwand

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Lockheed P-38 Lightning aircraft at rest on an airstrip in Chico, California, United States, 1 December 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-162-0283-12a-_bulgarien-_schu-tzenpanzer_im_gela-nde-jpg.562497

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

Photo ORIGINALE XXL 25.5 x 20.2 : ** RARE ** Voiture Avion ** AEROCAR ** USA | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2019)

Some background on the Aerocar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0312-19-_griechenland-_soldat_und_alter_mann_an_waffe-jpg.562578

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

General Winter is paying his respects

Windmühle mit Soldat 2. Weltkrieg Orignal super Foto Agfa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-136-0883-27-_russland-_sturmgeschu-tze_und_pkw_in_offenem_gela-nde-jpg.562610

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> We couldn't have won the war without the *woman* building the planes and flying them to the depots.



Just the one??? Sheesh...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nr.31140 Foto 2 Wk Deutscher Soldat Winter Pelzmantel 6 x 9 cm | eBay



Soldiers of the Afrikacorps were not impressed with the mix up in uniforms with the Ost Front.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2019)

The Ost Front boys didn't like what _they_ got either ...

"... Just the one??? Sheesh.."
Hey, Nuuuumann: "woman no cry'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-136-0883-29a-_russland-_motorisierte_truppen-jpg.562674

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2019)

Douglas AD-6 Skyraiders under assembly at the Douglas assembly plant in El Segundo, Calif. This was on Aviation blvd.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Torch (Dec 3, 2019)

That would of been a nightmare to the Germans ground offensive...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-137-1032-14a-_russland-_brennendes_dorf-_deutsche_kavallerie-jpg.562716

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-137-1033-24-_russland-_deutscher_soldat_mit_russischen_frauen-jpg.562747

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2019)

And you will plant potatoes here in the spring. Make sure they're big.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

Potatoes - as a food crop - increases in plantation in war zones because it can be left in the ground. Can you imagine life without them yet they didn't exist , outside of S America until, the Spanish arrived in Peru.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 4, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-137-1033-24-_russland-_deutscher_soldat_mit_russischen_frauen-jpg.562747
> View attachment 562747


"Which one of you wants me?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2019)

Hilarious!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2019)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-138-1068-06-_bei_minsk-_deutsche_truppen_in_dorf-jpg.562767

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

WKI WWI HOCHWERTIGES FOTOALBUM RUSSLAND FRANKREICH GENERAL VON WENCHER 1916 / 17 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

'Francis the Talking Horse' goes to war ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-140-1210-26a-_russland-mitte-_schu-tzenpanzer_im_schlamm-jpg.562841

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-140-1236-01a-_russland-mitte-_schu-tzenpanzer-_sturmgeschu-tz-jpg.562915

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2019)

RIP.

30th BG, lost on Dec 15th 1943 due to AA fire over Maloelap Atoll

Seven survived the crash landing and five were executed by the Japanese. Two survived the war. The rest perished in the crash.






[https://www.pacificwrecks.com/aircr...acificwrecks.com/aircraft/b-24/42-72969.html)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2019)

Russland Orel Orjol im Winter 1942 Panzer Propaganda Kompanie 693 -18 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-141-1273-24a-_russland-mitte-_soldat_mit_panzerbu-chse-jpg.563007

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Russland Orel Orjol im Winter 1942 Panzer Propaganda Kompanie 693 -18 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 562989


This is the last time that Gnomey gets to book our ski trip.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2019)

U.S. Navy F4U-1D Corsair #33 of fighter bomber squadron VBF-85 up on its nose aboard USS Shangri La, December 6, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-141-1291-02-_russland-_15-ja-hriger_der_franzo-sischen_legion-jpg.563062

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-158-0085-23-_balkan-_soldat_in_gepanzertem_fahrzeug-_essend-jpg.563133

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-158-0085-23-_balkan-_soldat_in_gepanzertem_fahrzeug-_essend-jpg.563133
> View attachment 563133


Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-158-0085-28-_balkan-_panzersoldaten_auf_sturmgeschu-tz-jpg.563187

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)

No info on this photo and credit not available. Just a P-38. Not sure of the variant, but would assume it is a early variant because the air intakes are not visible below the prop cones. Correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)

USS California (BB-44) listing after taking two torpedoes to her port armor belt, December 7, 1941. USS Oklahoma (BB-37) is visible, capsized in the background. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)

The USS Shaw exploding during the attack on Pearl Harbor. 





The twisted remains of USS Shaw (DD-373) after her forward magazine had exploded. She was in the auxiliary floating drydock YFD-2 at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941.
What is kind of amazing is she was repaired and rebuilt with a new bow. She returned to service on August 31, 1942.

The copyright is on the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0318-22-_griechenland-_schild_an_baumstamm-jpg.563305

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0319-07a-_griechenland-_artilleriestellung_auf_freiem_feld

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)

Eric Lock in the cockpit of his Spitfire. Just below the cockpit are 26 Swastika emblems denoting aerial victories. Lock has already recorded his final kill – on 14 July 1941. Shortly after this photo was taken, Lock disappeared. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2019)

The chin turret of a Boeing B-17G bomber with the cowling removed, revealing its six .50 caliber machine guns (June 17, 1944) https://wrhstol.com/2PgMHee

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 9, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 563376
> 
> 
> Eric Lock in the cockpit of his Spitfire. Just below the cockpit are 26 Swastika emblems denoting aerial victories. Lock has already recorded his final kill – on 14 July 1941. Shortly after this photo was taken, Lock disappeared. No photo credit available.


Pictures like this really bring home the human cost of the war. Realy bridges the span of time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0323-13a-_griechenland-_halbkettenfahrzeug-jpg.563437

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

Wikipedia
HMS Campbeltown rammed into the dry dock at St Nazaire, France, March 28, 1942.
HMS Campbeltown (I42) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0328-15-_griechenland-_panzer_i_b_mit_i-g-_33-jpg.563519

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2019)

U.S. Navy F4U Corsair #50 strikes the barricade on USS Bataan (CVL-29), December 9, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 9, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0318-22-_griechenland-_schild_an_baumstamm-jpg.563305
> View attachment 563305


Not feeling the love here...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0508-17-_kreta-_vormarsch_deutscher_fallschirmja-ger-jpg.563563

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2019)

B-24M-20-CO Liberator “Bolivar Jr” 44-42151 of the 11th Bomb Group 431st Bomb Squadron.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2019)

Panzer IV Ausf. J, from 6./SS-Pz.Rgt.2, knocked out by the 2nd Battalion/US 117th Infantry Regiment of the 30th Infantry Division on the outskirts of St. Fromond, Normandy. 9 July 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2019)

4th Fighter Group crew chiefs pose with _Blondie _at Debden . No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0508-31-_kreta-_vormarsch_deutscher_fallschirmja-ger-jpg.563594

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2019)

B-17 Flying Fortresses including (serial number 44-6700) of the 463rd Bomb Group, 15th Air Force in flight during a raid over Regensburg, 7 February 1945. Handwritten caption on reverse: ‘46700, 774BS, 463BG.’ Printed caption on reverse: '60362 USAF - Boeing B-17 “Flying Fortresses” of the 15th Air Force head for the oil refineries at Regensburg, Germany, on 7 February 1945. Fortresses of the 15th AF, partially responsible for reducing Ploesti’s oil 80% before the Rumanian city capitulated to the Russians, have been keeping up their persistent attacks against the few remaining sources of German oil supplies.’ On reverse: US Air Force 1361st Photographic Squadron AAVS (MAC) Photo [Stamps].

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2019)

The crew of the Sherman Mk III “Cameo,” 2nd Troop, ‘C’ Squadron, 13th-18th Royal Hussars, 27th Armoured Brigade, rest and write letters home. Normandy, France. 10 June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Dec 11, 2019)

Two infantry officers get a quick tour of their air support.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2019)

X3075 Foto Kind Junge in WH - Uniform Kindersoldaten Boy Youth Child | eBay

Kid: Yo mama's so fat, when she fell I didn't laugh, but the sidewalk cracked up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2019)

Interesting Typhoon pic - shows the khaki battledress issued to 2 TAF pilots when in Normandy. This was worn in case of being shot down or force landed, to prevent so-called "friendly fire" from Allied troops, who may have mistaken the RAF grey'blue for German uniform.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0509-13-_kreta-_gefangennahme_britischer_soldaten-jpg.563625

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2019)

Didn't know that Terry thanks.


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Interesting Typhoon pic - shows the khaki battledress issued to 2 TAF pilots when in Normandy. This was worn in case of being shot down or force landed, to prevent so-called "friendly fire" from Allied troops, who may have mistaken the RAF grey'blue for German uniform.


and the none standard issue footwear  !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2019)

Cricket or golf ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2019)

"Well, old chap. One had to go in for an innings when the other chap was out and came in, and had to see the over over, what !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 11, 2019)

Greyman said:


> View attachment 563600
> 
> 
> Two infantry officers get a quick tour of their air support.


"And this one will fly right up that skirt you're wearing."


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2019)

Struck by two bombs from a higher Liberator, Sqn Ldr L.С. Saxby and crew in KK320/ V of No 37 Squadron had a miraculous escape. One bomb struck the port inner engine and sheared off the propeller and the second went through the fuselage just behind the flight deck, narrowly missing the top-turret gunner, P Off Walter Lewis. Lewis later described the incident: 'I was looking up and saw a bomb leave an aircraft above us. I saw it getting bigger and bigger as it came towards us. The next thing I realised was that the fuselage had been hit near the flight deck and I seemed to be pushed down in front of my seat. The perspex above me was taken clean off. All that happened to me was a bump on the shoulder.' Despite the damage, Saxby managed to regain control and fly the aircraft the near-300 miles back to home station at Tortorella. The target was Monfalcone port and the date 16 March 1945. (IWM C5163)

Take note of the Aussie modification to the nose.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0509-16-_kreta-_gefangennahme_britischer_soldaten-jpg.563645

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0512-39-_kreta-_abgestu-rzte_ju_52-jpg.563674

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

1945 Press Photo Coast Guardsmen in the Pacific display their handmade sailboat | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2019)

Hostomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0522-20a-_kreta-_fallschirmja-ger_bla-st_signalhorn-jpg.563780

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2019)

German WW II Photo *** Women With Luftschutz Air Defense Helmet *** | eBay

Darth Vader's Mum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0525-11-_kreta-_kondomari-_erschiessung_von_zivilisten-jpg.563814

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2019)

An original colour slide. A B-17 Flying Fortress of the 91st Bomb Group explodes as a result of a direct flak hit during a mission 6th August 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2019)

"Kuuipo"
B-24J-170-CO Liberator Serial number 44-40559 864th Bomb Squadron, 494th Bomb Group, 7th Air Force. Kuuipo means 'sweetheart' in Hawaiian.
She was a veteran of 45 combat missions when she was badly shot up by Japanese fighters on the July 25,1945 mission to bomb Tsuiki,Kyushu. Only two of the eleven crew members survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Dec 13, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0525-11-_kreta-_kondomari-_erschiessung_von_zivilisten-jpg.563814
> View attachment 563814


Always wondered about the Falschirmjaeger overall, which had to complicate treating casualties. Of course, that was the air force that flung its weapons out the door and jumped afterward, hoping to find the containers on the DZ!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2019)

No complication - if the press studs won't open, revert to SOP's and cut away the clothing.
The top was a smock, which covered the upper part of the legs, and as far as I know, was closed around the legs with the studs, similar to the 'tail' on the British para Denison smock, whilst the bottom were trousers, with reinforced knee pads. Boots were side-laced, making it quicker and easier to cut open.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0547-09-_kreta-_zugkraftwagen_schleppt_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.563860

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0547-32-_kreta-_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_eisenbahnwagon-jpg.563889

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-166-0547-09-_kreta-_zugkraftwagen_schleppt_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.563860
> View attachment 563861



Totally thought I was looking at a prop from a Mad Max film.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-168-0893-11-_balkan-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_52_-otto_falke-jpg.563966

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2019)

Get off my lawn!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 15, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-168-0893-11-_balkan-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_52_-otto_falke-jpg.563966
> View attachment 563966


The full description to the above photo is:
_"The Deutsche Lufthansa Ju 52 Otto Falke with running engines at Belgrade-Dojno polje Airport, Kingdom of Yugoslavia. (1941)"_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-169-0916-19-_jugoslawien-_beutepanzer_h39-jpg.564060

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-173-1103-19-_balkan-_beutepanzer_h39-jpg.56411

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_GIs of C Company, 36th Armored Infantry Regiment, 9th Infantry Division at Geich, Germany, 11 December 1944._ No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_Medics from the US 5th and 6th Engineer Special Brigade help wounded soldiers on Omaha Beach, Fox Green and Easy Red sectors, 6 June 1944._ No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_US military policemen read about the German surrender in the news paper Stars and Stripes, 8 May 1945. _

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_Captain Thomas H. Garahan, ‘Easy’ Company, 2nd Battalion, 398th Infantry Regiment, 100th Infantry Division raises the ‘Stars and Stripes’ flag made secretly by a local French girl._

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_An unidentified American soldier, shot dead by a German sniper, clutches his rifle and hand grenade in March of 1945 in Coblenz, Germany._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_Over the body of a dead comrade, Canadian infantrymen advance cautiously up a narrow lane in Campochiaro, Italy, 11 November 1943._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2019)

_A German soldier holds his arms up in surrender to a Soviet soldier who has his rifle trained on him during the Battle of Moscow, 1 December 1941._

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2019)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-173-1103-25-_balkan-_beutepanzer_h39-jpg.564165

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2019)

“Photographer’s Mate 3rd Class T. E. Collins after photographing the oil- and mud-smeared interior of the capsized USS _Oklahoma _(BB-37) while she was under salvage at Pearl Harbor, 18 January 1943. He entered the ship through Number Four Air Lock, where pressure was raised to ten lbs per square inch. An oxygen mask had to be worn at all times.
Note his mask, tank suit, boots, gloves, and camera.”
80-G-276601

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2019)

Histomil.com
ea779be5f4a9cc00f87d761298c415a2_full-jpg.564228

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
ast-vor-der-grenze-jpg.564285

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2019)

U.S. Navy Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Anzio (CVE-57) rolling in heavy seas, Pacific Ocean, during "Halsey's Typhoon", 17 December 1944; note Avenger aircraft in foreground and Wildcat aircraft in background.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Anzio (CVE-57) rolling in heavy seas, Pacific Ocean, during "Halsey's Typhoon", 17 December 1944; note Avenger aircraft in foreground and Wildcat aircraft in background.
> 
> View attachment 564304


Baaarffff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2019)

Histomil.com
/bundesarchiv_bild_101i-026-0127-28-_griechenland-_panzer_iv-jpg.564337

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-173-1143-17-_balkan-_beutepanzer_h39_im_wald-jpg.564386

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2019)

Post 15,468 proves why I *never* wanted to be a sailor !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-173-1143-23-_balkan-_panzersoldat_beutepanzer_h39-jpg.564455

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Post 15,468 proves why I *never* wanted to be a sailor !



Oh but jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, now that's for me....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-173-1143-17-_balkan-_beutepanzer_h39_im_wald-jpg.564386
> View attachment 564386


Brave french tree Marquis attacks defector in wood ambush.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh but jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, now that's for me....


some of the aircraft i have been in, i couldnt wait to jump out !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-174-1164-06-_jugoslawien-_beutepanzer_h39_im_winter-jpg.564497

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2019)

"Ach, Franz has been at the schnapps again !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2019)

Its seems counter-intuitive but tanks, apparently, are very prone to sideways slippage.  especially with track-brake steering. In "Moscow at War: 1941-45" (wonderful, gossipy, book ) there is a gripping description of Stalin's November 1941, October Revolution armed forces parade. The cobble-stoned Red Square and approaches were prone to freezing Hoar Frost and the columns of tanks had to make in-column turns at parade speed. There were no mishaps of the slippage kind, but one tanker pulled out just past the review stand and headed down a side street. When they caught him they learned he had broken column to assist a buddy, fellow tanker not yet 'reviewed'. There was sh*t to pay but, surprisingly, Comrade Stalin was in a forgiving frame of mind, as well he should be, he had SURVIVED, the Siberians had arrived/were arriving, and .... the parade had been a _brilliant_ political and geopolitical show of defiance, power and control. The world saw it all.defiance, power and control. The world saw it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2019)

B-24G Liberator “Fertile Myrtle” with the 724th Bomb Squadron flying over the burning oil refinery at Almásfüzitő, Hungary on the banks of the Danube, 9 Aug 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2019)

U.S. Navy Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Bismarck Sea (CVE-95) flight deck photo taken on 19 December 1944. An FM-2 Wildcat aircraft (N-27), coming in for a landing, either missed or broke an arresting hook and crashed into planes parked on the bow. Here N-27 has crashed into N-33 pushing it over the bow. N-27 also went over the bow. Ensign Woods, pilot of N-33, is seen lying on the deck amid flying wreckage of planes. Operational accidents were more spread out over time but usually resulted in more aircraft destroyed than the intense periods of combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-174-1164-06-_jugoslawien-_beutepanzer_h39_im_winter-jpg.564497
> View attachment 564497


May we see your "AAA" card please.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2019)

An old but a goody. A BoB memorial flight Lanc in flight as caught by a sharp eyed viewer,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1264-06-_griechenland-_transport_von_panzer_iv_mit_eisenbahn-jpg.564548

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-158-0094-35-_balkan-_pkw_der_leibstandarte_adolf_hitler-jpg.564600

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2019)

Histomil.com
/bundesarchiv_bild_101i-160-0178-14a-_balkan-_flugzeug_me_109-jpg.564660

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-158-0094-33-_balkan-_spa-hpanzer_der_leibstandarte_adolf_hitler-jpg.564685

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2019)

A landing mishap. Probably scared the crap out of everyone as it spun down the runway.
This aircraft belongs to the 504th bombardment group.. Note Mount Suribachi in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2019)

“USS_ Bunker Hill _(CV-17) afloat immediately after launching, at the Bethlehem Steel Company’s Fore River yards, Quincy, Massachusetts, 7 December 1942. Several tugs are in attendance and a Navy blimp is overhead.”
(US Naval History and Heritage Command: NH 97290)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 21, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 564698
> 
> “USS_ Bunker Hill _(CV-17) afloat immediately after launching, at the Bethlehem Steel Company’s Fore River yards, Quincy, Massachusetts, 7 December 1942. Several tugs are in attendance and a Navy blimp is overhead.”
> (US Naval History and Heritage Command: NH 97290)


If you've ever wondered what an air wing and all its provisions and support equipment weighs, check out Bunky's waterline.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-160-0178-22-_balkan-_flugzeug_me_109-jpg.564715

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2019)

usaac-official 

A crashed PB4Y-1 of VB-106 on New Georgia, 10 February 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 21, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Its seems counter-intuitive but tanks, apparently, are very prone to sideways slippage.


Not just tanks. When I was a kid, the little John Deere bulldozer I was driving across a snowy hillside developed a sideways slide, tipping over the wagon it was towing and dumping 600 gallons of maple sap on the ground. I jumped clear and wound up in a huge puddle of sweetish slush.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0318-03-_griechenland-_zugkraftwagen_mit_anha-nger_in_ortschaft-jpg.564749

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2019)

The Checker tail clan.
P-40 Kittyhawks of the 325th Fighter Group in flight, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2019)

SSgt. F.T. Lusic, gunner on a B-17 in the 8th Air Army, prepares for a mission. 4 May 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2019)

I dont think I have ever seen this picture before.

June 4, 1942: This dramatic photo taken by the USS Hornet's photographer Bill Gibson shows all fifteen aircraft of Torpedo Squadron 8 (VT-8 ) en route to the Battle of Midway, none of these planes returned and only one man, Ens. George H. Gay was rescued. Ens. Gay was the only American to witness the destruction of the Japanese Fleet during the battle. Several F-4F fighters from VF-8 can be seen above in the distance.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2019)

wow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1266-05a-_griechenland-_panzer_iv-jpg.564827

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2019)

9 June 1944. Hunters Point Naval shipyard in San Francisco was a critical ship repair yard used by the navy during WW2.
Here we have the carrier Intrepid on a sortie from SF after repairs were made to a torpedo hole in the hull caused during battle in the Central Pacific on Feb 14 1944. The destination is Pearl Harbor which explains the deck load of aircraft. It was packed with vehicles, equipment, and aircraft including SBD Dauntless, F6F Hellcats, C-45 Expeditors, PV-1 Venturas, and P-61 Black Widow's.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2019)

Chistmas in Stalingrad
[YouTube-Google]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 24, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Not just tanks. When I was a kid, the little John Deere bulldozer I was driving across a snowy hillside developed a sideways slide, tipping over the wagon it was towing and dumping 600 gallons of maple sap on the ground. I jumped clear and wound up in a huge puddle of sweetish slush.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Now that's a sticky wicket to get out of !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 24, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Now that's a sticky wicket to get out of !


Brrrr! Think that was the coldest I've ever been in my life, and living in the northcountry I'm no stranger to cold. Soaked to the gills and miles from the nearest source of warmth and shelter, I was hypothermic by the time they got me there. And a bulldozer isn't exactly the fastest emergency response vehicle there is.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2019)

Boy, glad I am in a warm bed reading this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 25, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Boy, glad I am in a warm bed reading this.


Roger that! Up here the year has five seasons: spring, summer, autumn, winter, and mud (aka sugarin') season, when the warm sunny day and the exercise seduces you into heading out dressed light, then the sun goes down, the mercury plummets, and you freeze.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1267-12-_griechenland-_panzer_iv_in_hafenstadt-jpg.564993

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2019)

One of the many tragedies of war.
June 4, 1942: At 14:30 hrs. a Grumman F4F-4 Wildcat (3-F-24) from VF-3 (USS Yorktown CV-5) lands on the USS Hornet CV-8 during the Battle of Midway. The aircraft had been damaged by Japanese Zeros and the pilot, Ens. Daniel C. Sheedy, was wounded in the leg. The aircraft landed hard causing the right landing gear to collapse and at the moment of impact the six .50 cal. machine guns opened fire killing five of Hornet's crew and wounding twenty others. (Note puffs of smoke coming from the aircraft's guns.) It is believed that Ens. Sheedy failed to cut off the gun switch before landing, however a witness stated that he noticed that the circuits for the switch had been "shot out" in combat and were therefore inoperable, and the man who first opened the cockpit noted that the switches were off. (Note: In Capt. Mitscher's report he states "Since the pilot cut the engine ignition switch after landing, it is probable that he cut the gun switches at the same time, perhaps without being fully aware of his actions.")
Ens. Sheedy was removed from the plane and personnel from Hornet noted several bullet holes in the cockpit of Sheedy's plane including two in the instrument panel. The aircraft was then pushed over the side. In the administrative report filed June 14, 1942 by Capt. Mitscher the last line states "There was no culpable neglect or culpable inefficiency on the part of anyone connected with this accident".

The second picture show crewmen on the USS Hornet CV-8 tend to the wounded following the incident.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 25, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> One of the many tragedies of war.
> June 4, 1942: At 14:30 hrs. a Grumman F4F-4 Wildcat (3-F-24) from VF-3 (USS Yorktown CV-5) lands on the USS Hornet CV-8 during the Battle of Midway. The aircraft had been damaged by Japanese Zeros and the pilot, Ens. Daniel C. Sheedy, was wounded in the leg. The aircraft landed hard causing the right landing gear to collapse and at the moment of impact the six .50 cal. machine guns opened fire killing five of Hornet's crew and wounding twenty others. (Note puffs of smoke coming from the aircraft's guns.) It is believed that Ens. Sheedy failed to cut off the gun switch before landing, however a witness stated that he noticed that the circuits for the switch had been "shot out" in combat and were therefore inoperable, and the man who first opened the cockpit noted that the switches were off. (Note: In Capt. Mitscher's report he states "Since the pilot cut the engine ignition switch after landing, it is probable that he cut the gun switches at the same time, perhaps without being fully aware of his actions.")
> Ens. Sheedy was removed from the plane and personnel from Hornet noted several bullet holes in the cockpit of Sheedy's plane including two in the instrument panel. The aircraft was then pushed over the side. In the administrative report filed June 14, 1942 by Capt. Mitscher the last line states "There was no culpable neglect or culpable inefficiency on the part of anyone connected with this accident".
> 
> ...



IIRC an admiral's son was killed in this incident.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1267-34-_griechenland-_panzer_iv-jpg.565085

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2019)

Mk IV must be thirsty


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 26, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Mk IV must be thirsty


You can lead a tank to water but you can't make it swim !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 26, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Roger that! Up here the year has five seasons: spring, summer, autumn, winter, and mud (aka sugarin') season, when the warm sunny day and the exercise seduces you into heading out dressed light, then the sun goes down, the mercury plummets, and you freeze.
> Cheers,
> Wes


sounds like Russia


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2019)

US Marines ashore on Guam, 21 July 1944. No photo credit available, the mark in the upper right indicates the individual who colorized the photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2019)

Infantrymen passing through the hedgerow landscape of Normandy, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2019)

US Private Charles Preston brushes snow from a 30-caliber machine gun mounted on his jeep. His unit is moving against the German counterattack in the Ardennes during the Battle of the Bulge, which is barely a week old. 21 Dec 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 27, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> sounds like Russia


No surprise. US and Russia cover pretty similar climatic zones, north to south.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2019)

Christmas in Ortona [Toronto Sun]
ROSE: One girl’s survival story at the Battle of Ortona

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 27, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Christmas in Ortona [Toronto Sun]
> ROSE: One girl’s survival story at the Battle of Ortona
> View attachment 565237


Ok, everyone remember the plan. We gun down the reindeer for the mobilty kill and then nick all the prezzies from that fat bastard for ourselves !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 28, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> No surprise. US and Russia cover pretty similar climatic zones, north to south.


If you exclude Alaska, about 80% of Russia is north of the northernmost point of the continental USA.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2019)

North American XAJ-1. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 28, 2019)

tyrodtom said:


> If you exclude Alaska, about 80% of Russia is north of the northernmost point of the continental USA.


Understood. BUT Alaska is part of the US (as is Hawaii) and if you notice, I didn't say latitude, I said climatic zone. Much of the Eurasian land mass is influenced by ocean current-driven climate patterns that don't mirror the climate/latitude relationship of North America. The parts of Siberia that mirror the northern tier of CONUS are 15 - 25 degrees further north.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1268-36a-_griechenland-_soldaten_am_strand-jpg.565311

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 28, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1268-36a-_griechenland-_soldaten_am_strand-jpg.565311
> View attachment 565311


"Last one in is a Frenchman."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2019)

New Zealand members of the Long Range Desert Group in the North African desert. Photo/Alamy/Coloured by Harry Burgess

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2019)

As a Japanese fuel dump burns, infantrymen and armor of the 41st Infantry Division advance forward from White Beach 1 in Hollandia, New Guinea. 22 April 1944. No photo credit avail able.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2019)

Members of the US 823rd Tank Destroyer Battalion, Company C pose in front of a M10 Wolverine. These men were credited with knocking out four Tiger IIs belonging to the SS 501st Heavy Tank Battalion, at or around Stavelot, Belgium, 19 Dec 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-176-1368-21-_balkan-_eisenbahntransport_italienischer_soldaten-jpg.565323

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2019)

A deck full of P38's are being transported to theater by way of an escort carrier acting as a ferry. My guess this was in the pacific where the threat of Japanese air attack was nil.
Note the crewman lounging on deck and soaking up the sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 28, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 565316
> 
> Members of the US 823rd Tank Destroyer Battalion, Company C pose in front of a M10 Wolverine. These men were credited with knocking out four Tiger IIs belonging to the SS 501st Heavy Tank Battalion, at or around Stavelot, Belgium, 19 Dec 1944. No photo credit available.[/QUOTE}
> 4X T2 kills? That's impressive!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-185-0137-32-_jugoslawien-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_dorf-_zivilisten-jpg.565386

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 29, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Roger that! Up here the year has five seasons: spring, summer, autumn, winter, and mud (aka sugarin') season, when the warm sunny day and the exercise seduces you into heading out dressed light, then the sun goes down, the mercury plummets, and you freeze.
> Cheers,
> Wes



Northern New England?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 29, 2019)

swampyankee said:


> Northern New England?


Less than an hour to Canada. There are a couple airports a little north of here whose IAP procedure turns penetrate Canadian airspace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Dec 29, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-175-1268-36a-_griechenland-_soldaten_am_strand-jpg.565311
> View attachment 565311


Operation Sea Lion begins!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2019)

The dangers of formation flying.

735th Bomb Squadron’s assembly ship "Wham Bam"





, damaged in a midair collision with another bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 29, 2019)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-185-0137-32-_jugoslawien-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_dorf-_zivilisten-jpg.565386
> View attachment 565386


"Smile and they may toss a few potatoes to us."


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 29, 2019)

A Churchill MkIV turret in the middle of being converted into a Churchill NA75 using the M3 gun trunnions and mantlet from a knocked out Sherman in North Africa. It has had the front of the turret cut away to fit the new gun.







A finished Churchil MkIV NA75 turret waiting to be refitted to the hull.






The NA75 is a fascinating story of field ingenuity NA75 story

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-185-0139-20-_polen-_russland-_panzer_in_bereitstellung-jpg.565453

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 30, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> The dangers of formation flying.


Especially in an "Agony Wagon"! You don't "fly" one of those things, you "herd" it. I once heard an ex B24 pilot refer to a formation of Liberators as "a herd of ornery longhorn steers".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 30, 2019)

"A B-24 is the box that the B-17 was shipped in". Of course I wouldn't say that to a 24 driver !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-186-0164-30-_ukraine-_bei_skalat-_schu-tzenpanzer-_motorisierte_truppen-jpg.565507

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2019)

Histomil.com/bundesarchiv_bild_101i-268-0178-13-_russland-_spa-hpanzer-jpg.565560

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-283-0619-31-_russland-_deutsche_soldaten_mit_panzerbu-chse_39-jpg.565593

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-287-0872-21-_russland_-bei_orel-_pferdegespann-jpg.565643

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-283-0619-31-_russland-_deutsche_soldaten_mit_panzerbu-chse_39-jpg.565593
> View attachment 565593


that is a new one on me, had to do a search for what it was, although i did guess it was an anti tank rifle but didnt know the Germans had one !


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-287-0872-21-_russland_-bei_orel-_pferdegespann-jpg.565643
> View attachment 565643


Hey, that's us, gathering maple sap! Err, except for the grounding leads on bucket and tank. Must be pretty touchy, aromatic stuff to be that hazardous at those temps. Low grade avgas maybe? Lotta sled trips to fill one airplane, truck, tank, whatever.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Hey, that's us, gathering maple sap! Err, except for the grounding leads on bucket and tank. Must be pretty touchy, aromatic stuff to be that hazardous at those temps. Low grade avgas maybe? Lotta sled trips to fill one airplane, truck, tank, whatever.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Try water, realley realley low avgas

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Try water, realley realley low avgas


Then why the grounding leads? Oops, enlarged it and took a good look. Not grounding leads. Reins? Ahh, throttle linkages for the powerplant; I get it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-287-0872-23-_russland_-bei_orel-jpg.565683

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-287-0872-30-_russland_-_bei_orel-_endladen_eines_waggons_mit_proviant-jpg.565712

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2020)

Paratroopers of the 82nd Airborne Division advance in a snowstorm behind a tank in a move to attack the village of Herresbach, Belgium, 28 December 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2020)

Vichy French P-36 hawks in flight over North Africa (1940′s). No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2020)

“France, South – medium armored personnel carrier (SdKfz 251; 7. Panzer-Division(?)) with a swastika flag on the hood, heavy launch frames [Wurfrahmen 40] without packing crates and crew on a paved road in a harbor area, 1942.”

BArch Bild 101I-258-1320-06 // Baumann

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-343-0656-30-_im_westen-_radar_-freya-jpg.565745

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bombs about to hit Liberator B Mk VI KK320 V-Victor of No 37 Squadron, during raid on the Monfalcone Italy 16 March 1945....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2020)

Consolidated XR2Y-1 Liberator Liner

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-388-0952-15-_flugzeuge_junkers_ju_88-jpg.565803

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2020)

25th Infantry Division troops burn out a Japanese pill box at Baguio in the Philippines, 23 March 1945.

The Battle of Baguio occurred between 21 February and 26 April 1945, and was part of the greater Luzon campaign during the Allied liberation of the Philippines at the end of World War II. During the battle, American and Philippine forces recaptured the city of Baguio on the island of Luzon from a Japanese occupation force. Baguio later became the scene of the final surrender of Japanese forces in the Philippines in September 1945.

Colour by Julius Jääskeläinen
https://www.facebook.com/JJcolorization/

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 4, 2020)

Something pretty...
The Republic Rainbow

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2020)

The above B-24, managed to return to base....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 4, 2020)

That's weathering !!!!!
and a sweaty crew!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-390-1220-19-_russland-_flugzeug_me_109_des_jg_54-_wartung-jpg.565859

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 5, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> The above B-24, managed to return to base....
> 
> View attachment 565819


Does anyone know what has replaced the front gun turret?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 5, 2020)

Glider said:


> Does anyone know what has replaced the front gun turret?


I think what you see is all that remains of the turret. Something big (37-40MM?) has exploded beneath it, probably setting off the turret's ammo and blowing the guns and the greenhouse overboard. The nose on this bird doesn't look like a standard strategic bomber, so maybe a long range ASW patroller that tangled with a surfaced U-boat? Some of them had Bofors-equivalent AA.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 5, 2020)

That may not be flak damage, it could be the result of a runaway propeller.

It looks like the nose section from a C-87, the transport version of the B-24.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2020)

A Bristol Beaufighter of the 416th Night Fighter Squadron, Army Air Force.

Also note the fuel truck. A GMC 2 and a half ton truck. One of the reasons he allies won the war. Produce 100,000's of thousands of high quality trucks that could be adapted to do a multitude of tasks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2020)

The damage to the B-24 is from the bomb that hit it, dropped from another B-24 above, as shown in Jan's previous pic.
The front turret ha been removed, and replaced by a fairing, rather like those on the Halifax and Stirling 'Z' nose type.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 5, 2020)

Airframes said:


> The damage to the B-24 is from the bomb that hit it, dropped from another B-24 above, as shown in Jan's previous pic.
> The front turret ha been removed, and replaced by a fairing, rather like those on the Halifax and Stirling 'Z' nose type.


Good thing it hadn't fallen far enough to arm itself!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Arab man carries bullets for the RAF in Libya - lrx65097 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1942 Press Photo US fighter planes destroyed in Japanese raid on Pearl Harbor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1941 Press Photo US Army P-40 damaged in Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor, Hawaii | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Poncho the Coast Guard dog tries on his new beach shoes | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Darth Vaders illegitimate son






1944 Press Photo a U.S. Navy diver wears a gas mask made into a diver's helmet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-412-1615-05-_russland-_messerschmitt_me_109-_betanken-jpg.565982

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> The damage to the B-24 is from the bomb that hit it, dropped from another B-24 above, as shown in Jan's previous pic.
> The front turret ha been removed, and replaced by a fairing, rather like those on the Halifax and Stirling 'Z' nose type.



First I would like to thank everyone who has posted a theory or opinion, as to what the structure is where the front turret would normally be, however I am not convinced. There is no sign of damage to the nose in either photo, no ragged edges around the structure, no torn or defaced metalwork and even in the first photo of the bombs dropping, it doesn't look like the vertical view of a gun turret. Clearly there is plenty of damage around the top turret just behind the cockpit which ties in with the first photo.

I do know that the RAF did make some changes to the Liberators, some are more well known than others but this is new one on me and I cannot work out what it might be.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2020)

The modified nose is_ not _a result of the bomb damage. It was a 'local' conversion to aircraft in the theater, similar to others carried out on RAF Libs, such as the weather recce aircraft (although this was almost fully glazed) and very like that of the tanker B-24s used over 'The Hump'.
The metal fairing, with small window, sits on the line of the front turret, and the bonbardier's window is retained on the lower section.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Lady Killers Female Russian Snipers 1580 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-186-0166-02a-_russland-_treibstoff-nachschub-jpg.566064

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2020)

M4 Sherman advancing along with a convoy near Bastogne during the Battle of the Bulge, December 1944/January 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

Org. Photo: 364th Group Fighter P-51 Fighter "G.I. BUZZ BUGGY" Crash; 1944 (#1)! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-186-0184-02a-_russland-_motorisierte_truppen_beim_marsch-jpg.566167

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2020)

A German pilot, left, with bandage on his forehead, stands by as his captors; American troops examine his wrecked ME-109 plane near Halstroff, France on January 8, 1945. Units of the U.S. 90th division shot down the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2020)

A dusty takeoff on Iwo Jima.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2020)

P-51 engine failed on takeoff at Iwo Jima

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Motorrad Kradmelder Krad Soldat Stahlhelm . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-186-0199-07a-_russland-_motorisierte_truppen-_russischer_panzerwagen_ba10-jpg.566254

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2020)

P-61 Black Widow clipped the parked P-61 in background while landing at Iwo Jima in poor weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

I find this moving. Missing a friend,

Foto Soldatengrab mit Stahlhelm an Ostfront, Wehrmacht Heldengrab Grave Russland | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-186-0199-08a-_russland-_panzer_iii_in_einem_feld-jpg.566341

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2020)

This is not going to end well! Wildcat takeoff, USS Sable, Gt.Lakes 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2020)

USS Sable (IX-81) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2020)

#15,602. Its the Holy Safety Pin of Antioch!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 10, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> #15,602. Its the Holy Safety Pin of Antioch!


1...2...5 !
Three, sir!
Three!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Wehrmacht Motorrad Kradmelder Krad Soldat Stahlhelm . | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566244


Nein, nein. It's not in our field parts manual.
Mein gott! If that's the size of the Russian baby diaper pins we're in serious trouble , Hans!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Wehrmacht Motorrad Kradmelder Krad Soldat Stahlhelm . | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566244


Only 2 miles to Stalingrad ??? We will be there tomorrow and have a party Heinrich!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2020)

A 4th Fighter Group mechanic poses with _My Achin’ Back_ at Debden, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Gun crew aboard a Royal Canadian Navy corvette in World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

Org: Photo Plane Hawker Siddeley Argosy Parachutist 2 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-187-0203-37a-_russland-_getarnte_infantristen-jpg.566405

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2020)

FM-2 Wildcat code D12 of VC-79 on the the flight deck of the escort carrier USS Sargent Bay (CVE-83), 11 January 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2020)

P-61A 42-5524 Midnight Mickey of the 6th Night Fighter Squadron Saipan June 1944....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2020)

A high price was paid. The remains of the 492nd Bomb Group’s Sans Souci, B-24J s/n 42-50719. She collided with another B-24 on landing, completely destroying both aircraft. 11 men died in the crash; one aboard Sans Souci, and 10 on the other B-24, Lucky Strike. 6 August, 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2020)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-187-0208-33-_russland-_getarnter_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_feld-jpg.566491

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-415-1611-02a-_italienisches_flugzeug_savoia-marchetti_siai_sm-_79-jpg.566542

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 12, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> This is not going to end well! Hellcat takeoff, USS Sable, Gt.Lakes 1943
> 
> View attachment 566344


Isn't this a F4F?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Isn't this a F4F?


It is but I haven’t updated my commentary.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 12, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> It is but I haven’t updated my commentary.


Thank you.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-424-0282-08-_nordafrika-_hafen-_italienisches_flugboot-jpg.566623

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2020)

B-29 ground collision, Iwo Jima, no serious injuries

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-425-0338-16a-_flugzeuge_fiat_g-50_und_messerschmitt_me_110-jpg.566681

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-429-0646-31-_messerschmitt_me_109_und_junkers_ju_87-jpg.566690

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2020)

Looking out of a Tiger’s cupola in the Kursk salient, July 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2020)

U.S. Ordnance Officers Inspect a Captured German StG-44 fitted with a Krummlauf device, supposed to be used to cover the dead areas in close range around a tank. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-432-0796-07-_flugzeug_focke-wulf_fw_200_-condor-jpg.566710

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

1940 Press Photo London, Eng. - Daisy Cardwell who "captured" a German airman | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 15, 2020)

It seems that she captured him; why the scare quotes?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2020)

I assume it was because he might not have resisted?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-442-1452-23-_nordafrika-_7-5cm_pak-jpg.566766

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2020)

Was he a German Shepard?????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Underside view of B-24L Liberator 'Flying Ass' of the 451st Bomb Group just prior to bomb release over railroad yards in Vienna, Austria, 15 January 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2020)

USAAF B-24 Liberator heavy bombers over the Austrian Alps, 15 January 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2020)

Marine Pfc C.H. McClure servicing the three Browning M2 .50 caliber machine guns in the right wing of an F4U-1 Corsair fighter on Bougainville, 9 December 1943. https://wrhstol.com/2Tu1m9A

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-596-0367-05a-_flugzeug_me_323_gigant-jpg.566826

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Foto : WH-Funk-LKW mit Divisions-Wappen wird ein G aufgemalt im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2020)

B-29 crash landed Iwo Jima, killing a man in a truck and injuring 2 men in tent

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 16, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Was he a German Shepard?????


Maybe he was dog-tired of being hounded by the RAF and heard that Britain had a better brand of Beggin' Strips!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2020)

Nothing known about this photo. No credit available either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0002-12-_italien-_panzer_iii_und_ii_neben_eisenbahn-jpg.566989

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-bueschel-044-06a-_russland-_ss-mann_im_infanterieeinsatz-jpg.567027

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-bueschel-044-12a-_russland-_ss-ma-nner_gehen_im_schnee_vor-jpg.567083

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2020)

U-858 Caption: German Submarine, Type IXC is brought to anchor at Cape Henlopen, Del. In May 1945, after being surrendered at sea with megaphone on her conning tower is LCDR. Willard D. Michael, Officer in charge. Note Sikorski HNS-I whirlybird and blimp overhead. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-cantzler-026-11-_russland-_motorisierte_einheit-jpg.567123

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-cantzler-045-05a-_russland-_vw-_ku-belwagen-jpg.567214

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

1944 Press Photo an American Marine shares a cigarette with "Butch" the cockatoo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-duerr-053-10a-_lettland-_abtransport_von_verwundeten-jpg.567259

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2020)

B-29 ground collision, Iwo Jima, no serious injuries
Notice the propeller mark behind the cockpit. And the upper forward turret being ejected from the fuselage like it's being puked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2020)

B-17 Flying Fortress bomber having crash landed on a snowy field, Europe, 20 January 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Two female Russian with Degtyaryov machine gun 2139 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 German soldiers with MG42 machine gun Yugoslavia 2074 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-exter-071-10a-_russland-_waffen-ss_in_schu-tzenlo-chern_auf_feld-jpg.567351

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2020)

U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Ticonderoga (CV-14) burning after being struck by special attack (kamikaze) aircraft off Taiwan, 21 January 1945; note Cleveland-class light

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2020)

P-51 engine failed on takeoff at Iwo Jima. Note the ground crew is pumping out the fuel still in the tanks. I think the liquid on the ground is radiator fluid. They dont seem too concerned about it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2020)

Escort Carrier USS Thetis Bay taking PBY Catalinas, F6F Hellcats, and one J2F Duck from Hawaii to Alameda for repairs, 8 July 1944. https://wrhstol.com/2RanOmF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 Soldier with a captured British anti-tank launcher 2447 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

So now you throw in your piece of salted camel and let it cook for a while.

Kriegsgeschehen in Afrika Aufnahme Schnellkochtopf vor dem Zelt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-theil-012-06-_karelien-_soldat_mit_panzerbu-chse_im_winter-jpg.567448

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2020)

B-29 ditched off Iwo Jima in fog, no injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Press Photo: British RAF Airmen by Hurricane Fighter w/ Shot Down Luftwaffe Part | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

WWII ORIGINAL PHOTO BURMA TROOPS WITH DONKEY US AIR FORCE | eBay

Donkey: No.. no...no... still no...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Iwo Jima. I see B29's and P51's. And I think B-25's. Mount Suribachi is in the background.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2020)

And P-61s at far right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-wiegand-114-03-_russland-_funker_auf_gefechtsstand-jpg.567537

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Foto WK 2/Photo WW2: Wintertarn 2 cm Flakgeschütz mit Soldat in Schnee-Stellung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-wiegand-117-02-_russland-_kradschu-tze-_beiwagenkrad-jpg.567621

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2020)

The loss of HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse, 10 December 1941, as photographed by a Japanese aircraft during the initial high-level bombing attack. Repulse, near the bottom of the view, has just been hit by one bomb and near-missed by several more. Prince of Wales is near the top of the image, generating a considerable amount of smoke. Japanese writing in the lower right states that the photograph was reproduced by authorization of the Navy Ministry. (Donation of Mr. Theodore Hutton, 1942, now in the collections of U.S. Naval History and Heritage Command)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2020)

WASP pilot Florene Watson, one of the original WAF pilots, warming up her P-51D aircraft in Long Beach, California, United States, spring 1944. https://wrhstol.com/38dJ8ND

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2020)

German soldier in a slit trench near Kursk, July 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2020)

American 289th Infantry Regiment on the march through the frozen Ardennes to St. Vith, Belgium. January 24, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-1204-_russland-_vierlings-mg_auf_lkw-jpg.567708

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2020)

Dont tell me the crew wasnt sh***ing bricks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2020)

.... fate?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_141-0864-_kreta-_landung_von_fallschirmja-gern-jpg.567728

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2020)

US Navy Task Group 38.3 entering Ulithi anchorage in a column following strikes in Philippine Islands, 24 December 1944. The photo was taken from Essex (CV-9) and the other ships are: Langley (CVL-27), Ticonderoga (CV-14), Washington (BB-56), North Carolina (BB-55), South Dakota (BB-57), Santa Fe (CL-60), Biloxi (CL-80), Mobile (CL-63), and Oakland (CL-95). https://wrhstol.com/310hD7Z

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
after-battle-stalingrad-second-world-war-ww2-amazing-rare-pictures-images-photos-011-jpg.567747

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2020)

A B-32 Dominator is sitting in the hot Arizona sun as it awaits the scrapper. 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2020)

Soldiers in ruins of Cassino Battlefront, Italy, 5 April 1944 by George Frederick Kaye. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Original WW2 Navy Photo Navy Coast Guard Rescue Blimp 1943 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-004-3636-08a-_russland-_cholm-_bru-cke_im_schnee-jpg.567809

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Vintage 1940's Photo WWII U.S. Coastal Dutch Command Protect and Attack Ship | eBay

Bad day to be a sailor..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

WWII U.S. Army Directional/Mileage Home Sign ~ Original 3” x 4” Period Photo. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - 734th FA Bn Lieutenants w/ 100,00 German POW In Camp - TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-004-3636-37a-_russland-_cholm-_soldaten_vor_hausruine-jpg.567836

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Sargent Mud is being an A-hole

Foto, Wehrmacht, Schlammwürste am LKW, Schlacht am Wolchow, Russland, g | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2020)

A pair of F4UA Corsair in flight over Einwetok, Marshall Islands, on July 9, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-004-3637-14a-_russland-_cholm-_soldat_vor_kirchenruine-jpg.567903

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 28, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-wiegand-114-03-_russland-_funker_auf_gefechtsstand-jpg.567537



"Gee, those two are _always_ on their devices..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2020)

Cool Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-004-3637-25a-_russland-_cholm-_soldaten_vor_kirchenruine-jpg.567968

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2020)

Lt. Comdr. James H. “Jimmy” Flatley, Commander of Air Group 5 (CAG-5), sits in his Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat aboard _USS Yorktown. _31 August 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-004-3648-05-_russland-_cholm-_versorgungsbombe_im_baum-jpg.568006

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Picture Photo Lady Killers Female Russian Snipers 1580 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566054


First we kiss you, then we hunt you comrade.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-187-0203-37a-_russland-_getarnte_infantristen-jpg.566405
> View attachment 566405


Why do I have to carry everything when we go hunting?


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII ORIGINAL PHOTO BURMA TROOPS WITH DONKEY US AIR FORCE | eBay
> 
> Donkey: No.. no...no... still no...
> 
> View attachment 567515


Oh come on. Get your ass on board.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

.....And how am i gonna tell mum i crashed her little tank?

P64 Hammelburg Panzerkampfwagen II Kopfstand Panzer II crash Unfall upside down | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto Russland Panzer Wrack explodierter Panzer IV ? KIA Bergung Bord MG KWK kurz | eBay

shouldnt have lite that fart......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-011-1739-16a-_russland-_nord-_soldaten_in_sturmboot-jpg.568068

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Foto Frankreich Tarn Camouflagge Soldaten Kampf Kampfsau Foto 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Frankreich Tarn Camouflagge Soldaten Kampf Kampfsau Foto 1 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 568054


Don't complain about bugs in the bread. You'll charged extra for the meat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2020)

#15,718: "Well, here's your problems....."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-078-3086-31-_russland-_infanterie_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.568117

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

15 | Digitalizacja archiwaliów

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-099-0726-27-_nordeuropa-_batterie_sperber-_soldaten_mit_transparent-jpg.568169

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2020)

Translation?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0003-37a-_italien-_hafen-_verschiffung_von_material-jpg.568214

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2020)

he Ryan FR-1 Fireball 48233 during trials aboard USS Charger (CVE-30), January 1945 The Ryan FR Fireball was a mixed-power (piston and jet-powered) fighter aircraft designed by Ryan Aeronautical for the United States Navy during World War II. It was the Navy's first aircraft with a jet engine. Only 66 aircraft were built before Japan surrendered in August 1945. The FR-1 Fireball equipped a single squadron before the war's end, but did not see combat. The aircraft ultimately proved to lack the structural strength required for operations aboard aircraft carriers and was withdrawn in mid-1947.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 31, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Translation?


On the top is the name of the unit "Battery Sperber". _Volksfest fuer's WHW_ means "People's celebration for the _Winterhilfswerk_". The latter translates as "Winter relief" and was a charitable welfare drive in the Third Reich. Please check *Winterhilfswerk des Deutschen Volkes *for more information.
For example the postcard below is one of the WHW - propaganda posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Foto, WK2, 2./Art.Reg.46, Westfront, Beutewein, Oblt. Dress.... 1940, 5026-499 | eBay

Hans thats your 22 nd bottle, she isnt comming back i tell you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nr.23383 Foto 2,Weltkrieg Offizier Parade Uniform 6 x 9 cm | eBay

Count Nazifica

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Foto, im Geschützstand der Flak auf See (N)19998 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0003-39-_italien-_hafen-_flak-stellung-jpg.568263

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 31, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> he Ryan FR-1 Fireball 48233 during trials aboard USS Charger (CVE-30), January 1945 The Ryan FR Fireball was a mixed-power (piston and jet-powered) fighter aircraft designed by Ryan Aeronautical for the United States Navy during World War II. It was the Navy's first aircraft with a jet engine. Only 66 aircraft were built before Japan surrendered in August 1945. The FR-1 Fireball equipped a single squadron before the war's end, but did not see combat. The aircraft ultimately proved to lack the structural strength required for operations aboard aircraft carriers and was withdrawn in mid-1947.
> View attachment 568228


The Bradley Air Museum in Conn. used to have one of these. A prototype if I remember correctly...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2020)

“USS Wasp (CV-7) in port, with a motor launch coming alongside. Planes on deck, some with wings folded, include SB2U scout bombers and F4F-4 fighters.”

The photo was taken in Casco Bay, ME, on March 25, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2020)

Red Army soldiers open the gates of Auschwitz, 27 Jan 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2020)

Healthy prisoners assist each other as they leave Auschwitz after being liberated by the Red Army. January 27, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0006-22-_nordafrika-_nachschub-_soldaten_mit_feldflaschen-jpg.568348

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0006-22-_nordafrika-_nachschub-_soldaten_mit_feldflaschen-jpg.568348
> View attachment 568348


So much for our day on beach.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0012-18-_nordafrika-_zersto-rter_britischer_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.568411

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2020)

B-24J Liberator “Vera L” and other aircraft from the 27th Bomb Squadron drop 55-gallon drums filled with gasoline on Iwo Jima to burn off the plant growth in advance of the landings to come two weeks later, February 1, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2020)

IJN Vice Admiral Michitoro Tozuka after surrendering the Yokosuka Naval District, 28 Aug 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2020)

A German soldier surrenders to an American officer near Bastogne, Belgium. Jan 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0016-34a-_nordafrika-_halbkettenfahrzeug_mit_pak-jpg.568424

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 2, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 568417
> 
> 
> IJN Vice Admiral Michitoro Tozuka after surrendering the Yokosuka Naval District, 28 Aug 1945. No photo credit available.



A very interesting pic, Aaron.
One of his sons Hideo became a distinguished left wing activist in the postwar to deny his father and old Japan.
Hideo Tozuka (1930-2017) - Honorary professor of economics at Tokyo University. Labor issues researcher.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0110-12-_nordafrika-_panzer_ii-_kraftfahrzeuge-jpg.568479

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> A very interesting pic, Aaron.
> One of his sons Hideo became a distinguished left wing activist in the postwar to deny his father and old Japan.
> Hideo Tozuka (1930-2017) - Honorary professor of economics at Tokyo University. Labor issues researcher.




Thank you Shinpachi, and thank you for adding the info sir. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2020)

Tiger Tanks of the 506 Heavy Tank Battalion photographed in the Eastern Front on April 4, 1944, loaded with grenadiers and supported by a Sdkfz 251. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> B-24J Liberator “Vera L” and other aircraft from the 27th Bomb Squadron drop 55-gallon drums filled with gasoline on Iwo Jima to burn off the plant growth in advance of the landings to come two weeks later, February 1, 1945.
> 
> View attachment 568416


Never heard of that practice. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Contrails formed by the props.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Autographed WW2 Pilot Photo William H. Allen-5 Downs In 1 Mission "ACE IN A DAY" | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

Foto Tiger Panzer Tank Winter Tarn Motorrad Kradmelder Krad Wehrmacht . | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0117-113-_nordafrika-_panzer_iv-_turm-jpg.568633

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0119-23a-_nordafrika-_italienische_krad-fahrer-jpg.568657

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Tiger Panzer Tank Winter Tarn Motorrad Kradmelder Krad Wehrmacht . | eBay
> 
> View attachment 568614


There's that mutant giant Russian baby pin again!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Britain's sea forts in Thames estuary. - nom18024 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF SPITFIRE BATTLE OF BRITAIN 37 | eBay

"Spitfire"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 4, 2020)

That's a Hurricane.
The Hurricane is the Rodney Dangerfield of fighters, don't never get no respect.

Maybe the dog's name is Spitfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo Britain's sea forts in Thames estuary. - nom18024 | eBay



First I've heard of those. Interesting.


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> First I've heard of those. Interesting.


Quite a feat of engineering at the time. They are still standing today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0123-27a-_nordafrika-_soldat_mit_panzerbu-chse-jpg.568723

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 4, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0123-27a-_nordafrika-_soldat_mit_panzerbu-chse-jpg.568723
> View attachment 568723


Not zo great for skeet shooting, but still fun.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2020)

Marine Corps Grumman F6F-5N Hellcat of Marine Fighting Squadron 511 (VMF-511) on board the U.S. Navy Commencement Bay-class escort carrier USS Block Island (CVE-106) on 4 February 1945. Note the large radome on the starboard wing for the radar.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0142-22-_nordafrika-_soldat_mit_panzerbu-chse-jpg.568754

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2020)

A British tank in Egypt, 1940, World War II.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0149-24-_nordafrika-_panzer_ii_in_fahrt-jpg.568799

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2020)

B-24D (42-40722) ‘The Little Gramper' Lead Assembly Ship in the 491st Bomb Group Originally served with the 389th Bomb Group. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2020)

.... should'a named it measles.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2020)

Boeing B-29. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2020)

Histomil.c
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0150-20-_nordafrika-_offiziere_bei_besprechung-_panzer-jpg.568856

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2020)

I bet it got really hot in those tanks during the summer

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Thunderbolt graveyard on Saipan after the war ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2020)

Dewoitines if I am not mistaken. No photo credit available, just who colored it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2020)

An M4A3 76(W) Sherman, probably of 4th Armored Division with destroyed Panthers of 11th Panzer Division near Guébling, France. November 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2020)

Vickers Wellesley of No. 47 Squadron RAF based at Agordat, Eritrea, in flight during a bombing sortie to Keren, during the East African Campaign. 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2020)

1940s WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Photo USS Hancock, one-two Punch Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0150-28-_nordafrika-_panzer_iii-jpg.568978

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Thunderbolt graveyard on Saipan after the war ended.
> 
> View attachment 568859

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Well, mechanics _do_ like to fix stuff....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2020)

An American soldier looks at a bullet-riddled portrait of Benito Mussolini which was taken from the former Fascists political headquarters in Anzio, Italy. 7 Feb 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2020)

Armstrong Whitworth Whitley. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2020)

Boeing B-17C. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 8, 2020)

stug3 said:


> Well, mechanics _do_ like to fix stuff....
> View attachment 568993


I've got that P.M. in my collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto WK2 Russland umgebautes Fischerboot mit 2cm Geschütz - Condor #6 | eBay

Nazi high sea fleet is not what it used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Hundewelpe im Stahlhelm, a | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2020)

Histomil.com,
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-785-0285-14a-_nordafrika-_soldat_mit_sandschutz-jpg.569085

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2020)

B-32 Dominator bomber in flight, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2020)

Coast Guardsman Charles Tyner, Fireman first class, examines the jagged shrapnel hole in the helmet he wore during the initial assault on the beaches of Southern France during Operation Dragoon. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2020)

Te-4 machine gun on a Japanese Army aircraft. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2020)

Consolidated B-24J I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2020)

The Luftwaffe crew of a Dornier Do-17 bomber enjoying some apples during a combat mission. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mn-2781-19-_russland-_landungsboot_mit_zugkraftwagen-jpg.569145

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2020)

B24's heading their way back from bombing Iwo Jima.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2020)

Jeep with rocket launcher, World War II. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2020)

Romanian Soldier's with rare (in combat photo's anyway) Orita *M1941* submachine gun, WW2. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-1949-03-_kreuzer_-admiral_hipper-_bordflugzeug-jpg.569174

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2020)

Heinkel He 111Z Zwilling. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2020)

B-25 bombers fly over Mount Vesuvius in Italy while it erupts in March 1944 during the Italian Campaign of World War II. Colorised. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2020)

1944 Press Photo firefighters spray foam to smother fires on a burning B-17 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-1956-30-_frankreich-_kanal-_r-boote-jpg.569194

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2020)

An original colour slide. HMS Tribune lying alongside the submarine depot ship HMS Forth at Holy Loch, Scotland at dawn 1942.
Source: © IWM (TR 579)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

WW II Press Photo Beaufighters Dog Fight Over Horth Sea Holland | eBay

Bad day for the Kriegsmarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Landser am Maschinengewehr MG 34 im Schützengraben an der Ostfront ! HKL ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Landser am Maschinengewehr MG 34 im Schnee an der Ostfront ! Winterkampf ! | eBay
Foto Maschinengewehr Stellung an der Ostfront ! MG 34 und Ausrüstung im Schnee ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

org. Foto Polen Kfz SdKfz Panzer Spähwagen | eBay

There goes my no claim bonus..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0041-32-_nordafrika-_schlafende_kradmelder-jpg.569279

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2020)

*A RAF crew returning from a mission in their Lancaster.* No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2020)

SSgt. Shelley and TSgt. Andra talk with Maj. Howard Hively in the cockpit of his P-51 _The Deacon_. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2020)

Leading Aircraftmen Norman Bond of Swindon and William Webb of Addington, Surrey, carry a rocket projectile to load under the wing of Bristol Beaufighter Mark X, NE646 ‘V’, of No. 211 Squadron RAF Detachment at Ranchi, India 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 10, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 569001
> 
> An American soldier looks at a bullet-riddled portrait of Benito Mussolini which was taken from the former Fascists political headquarters in Anzio, Italy. 7 Feb 1944. No photo credit available.


Ironically Benito himself ended up waaaaay more damaged at the end of his career...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Ironically Benito himself ended up waaaaay more damaged at the end of his career...




Hanged in public and spit on.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Presse Foto 1940 Luftwaffe Siegesfreude Feldflugplatz Jagdgeschwaders Jagdfliege | eBay

Ground crew just heard from the pilot, he made 2 kills

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Presse Foto 1940 Luftwaffe Kampfschule Bombers, Beobachter Kamera (17,5x23,5cm) | eBay

Uhhh... Guys.... i think i dropped mine....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0049-21-_nordafrika-_nachschubkolonne_am_berg-jpg.569383

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hanged in public and spit on.


That was just for starters. Check out the final pixs of his and mistress' bodies. Some VERY angry Italians had their pound of flesh. Literally.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Presse Foto 1940 Luftwaffe Kampfschule Bombers, Beobachter Kamera (17,5x23,5cm) | eBay
> 
> Uhhh... Guys.... i think i dropped mine....
> 
> ...


You break it , you bought it, Hans !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 11, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> That was just for starters. Check out the final pixs of his and mistress' bodies. Some VERY angry Italians had their pound of flesh. Literally.




Not every seen them, but do not doubt.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Not every seen them, but do not doubt.


Didn't want to post any. Not pleasant at all.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

May 1945 US Signal Corps Photo Negative- German Flak Unit Surrender | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Port. Photo: NEAT! US Military Policemen w/ Roadway Warning Sign; Belgium!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Port. Photo: CAREFUL! US Military Policeman by STD Warning Sign; Germany 1945!!! | eBay

Look !! i found an early post from VD.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

**ALLIES FOR NOW! US Soldiers Link Up w/ Soviet Troops in Germany; 1945 (#4)!** | eBay
**ALLIES FOR NOW! US Soldiers Link Up w/ Soviet Troops in Germany; 1945 (#1)!** | eBay
**ALLIES FOR NOW! US Soldiers Link Up w/ Soviet Troops in Germany; 1945 (#3)!** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

WARRIOR ETHOS! Group US Army G.I.'s w/ Garand & M1 Carbine Rifles; France 1944! | eBay

Kelly's Heroes vibe

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0104-38-_nordafrika-_italienische_panzer_m13-40-jpg.569513

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Didn't want to post any. Not pleasant at all.




Of that, I have no doubt.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

Foto, Tarnen der Maschinen (N)20550 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

Foto, Blick auf Modellflugzeuge (N)19499 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, der perfekte Startvorgang, Vorglühen Diesel Lkw, (1612) | eBay

Must be a tad cold when you have to do this to start.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 85 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0107-14a-_nordafrika-_amerikanischer_panzer_m3_-stuart-jpg.569632

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2020)

A Brewster Buffalo had a landing mishap. USS Long Island, Jul 42

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, I had not idea they used them for training, very cool!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 85 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569622


Insert your joke here...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

1940 USAAF Flight Cadet Riding the Beam Randolph Field TX Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

1940 USAAF Flight Cadet Flying Blind Randolph Field Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0107-27-_nordafrika-_italienischer_panzer_l3-33-jpg.569775

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2020)

The American B-24J, Liberator with registration 44-40210 of the 491st Bombardment Group, 854th Squadron was on its way back from a supply flight over the landing areas of Operation Market-Garden near Son, Eindhoven.
When the aircraft flew over Oisterwijk as leader of a formation B-24's on September 18 at 16:34 during the return flight the aircraft was fired upon by German anti-aircraft fire.
The formation aircraft which slowly came in formation at an altitude of approximately 100 meters over Oisterwijk were an easy target for the German guns.
The aircraft of pilot Captain James 'Jim' K. Hunter was hit in the wing and immediately a fire broke out.
Captain Hunter slowly turned away from the formation leaving a thick smoke trail.
The aircraft quickly lost altitude and landed hard on its belly in a field in the hamlet 't Winkel, situated between the villages Udenhout and Biezenmortel.
During the belly landing the wing of the bomber hit the ground and after it also hit a haystack and some farm buildings the plane exploded completely.
Nine out of ten crew members died in the explosion and only tail/left fuselage gunner Staff Sergeant Frank Di Palma survived the crash.
He was thrown out by the explosion and was found severely burned shortly afterwards.
Heavily injured Di Palma was taken to the nearby Huize Assisië asylum where he was hidden and helped to recover from his injuries.
The nine crew members who died were buried at the Catholic cemetery in Biezenmortel until after the war they were reburied at the American Cemetery in Magraten.
Three crew members were brought back to America by their families to be reburied there.
Frank Di Palma was liberated by the British and survived the war.
The names of the deceased crew members are engraved on a commemorative plaque in the Mariakapel in Udenhout.​Source [Dutch]: De crash van de Amerikaanse Liberator, 44-40210
This story has a special sequel. After the leading B-24 Liberator of Capt. Hunter was shot down, the rest of his formation descended to a low altitude to further avoid the Flak. That formation also included the Liberator of Lt. Haynes M. Baumgardner, who flew his 25th mission that day.
Baumgardner kept a personal diary and wrote about this retreat: "I sometimes flew below dike height, climbed just enough to hit nothing and then immediately went down again. I will never forget the cyclist who crossed the dike in front of us, saw us at the last moment, and had to throw himself on the ground". He also wondered for a long time who that cyclist had been. "He must have felt the wind from the propellers."
His cousin, Robert Baumgardner from Austin, Texas, has decisively taken up the search for this Brabant cyclist, and with results. Thanks to an article in BN/De Stem of 13 May 2019 Baumgardner ended up with the cyclist's daughter (Adriana van Leent, now 97), who immediately recognized her father's story. It concerned the then 52-year-old Gerardus (Geert) Krijnen, who returned that afternoon from a hospital visit to his son in Breda.
He cycled home on the Hazeldonkse Zandweg between Breda and Zevenbergen, near the bridge over the Mark near Zwartenberg. There he heard the unexpected drone of aircraft engines and suddenly saw a four-engined B-24 coming from the right with a speed of more than 300 kilometres per hour. He jumped off his bike and dropped flat into the verge, while the plane raced right over him. Once back home at the Koekoeksedijk in Zevenbergen, he was tremendously shocked and upset, according to Adriana. He kept shouting that he had almost been there! Geert Krijnen only died on March 26, 1977, 84 years old.​Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator
Source [Dutch]: Een Liberator crasht bij ‘t Winkel - BHIC

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Blick auf Modellflugzeuge (N)19499 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569615


Some thing tells me that those are models. Look at the grass, the building shadow, and what would appear to be a pole in the upper left portion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2020)

From Travellers in the Third Reich by Julia Boyd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2020)

AT6 - the caption for that pic states that they are models.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

Foto Wehrmacht Soldat Stahlhelm Orden MG Kämpfer . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

2.WK Foto Panzer Soldat im Ardenne 1944 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2020)

Amusing, seeing the "No Copy" stamps, on a well-known photo that has appeared in a multitude of books !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-783-0109-19-_nordafrika-_zugkraftwagen_mit_flak-jpg.569851

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 15, 2020)

Airframes said:


> AT6 - the caption for that pic states that they are models.


My bad. I should have looked a little closer at the caption.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

at6 said:


> My bad. I should have looked a little closer at the caption.


The maker of the models would have taken this as a great, be a very late, compliment i am sure 👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Capt. William Whisner shows 6 enemy planes downed - nemo18610 | eBay

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_T._Whisner_Jr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

1960 ORIGINAL PRESS RELEASE PHOTO GERMAN WMD DISPOSAL AT SEA 2001 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-2094-11-_bulgarien-_flugzeug_focke-wulf_fw_58-jpg.569904

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-adendorff-002-18a-_russland-_ss-kavallerie-brigade-jpg.569981

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-bueschel-009-27-_himmler_bei_besichtigung-_radfahrerabteilung-jpg.570007

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2020)

_Alice From Dallas _in formation with other B-17s of the 100th Bomb Group on the way to Warnemunde, Germany, 29 July 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Two U.S. Navy Curtiss SB2C-3 Helldivers from Bombing Squadron 9 (VB-9), operating from the Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-16), fly over Task Force 58, enroute to Tokyo for their first raid on that city, 16 February 1945. Ships below include an Essex-class carrier, an Independence-class carrier, a New Orleans-class cruiser and a destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2020)

A No. 801 Naval Air Squadron FAA Seafire III loses a propeller crashign into HMS Implacable's crash barrier, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Wehrmacht Soldat Stahlhelm Orden MG Kämpfer . | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569832


Looks like cupid needs to work on his aim !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Royal Air Force in Oxygen Mask for Blitz Flights, World War II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee / Maschinengewehr Degtjarjow DP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hmmm....a foretaste of the "flower power" revolution, perhaps?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-wiegand-117-01-_russland-_motorisierte_einheit_der_ss-totenkopf-divis-jpg.570167

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2020)

#15,864 Ahhhh, I love the the _Tour de France._

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

1943 Press Photo US Air Force b-25 patrol mission survives in snow until rescue | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WW II Press Photo British Spotters Aboard Aircraft Carrier Victorious | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_141-0816-_kreta-_lastensegler_dfs_230-_fallschirmja-ger-jpg.570231

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 18, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmmm....a foretaste of the "flower power" revolution, perhaps?


more like flower fire power !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2020)

Heinrich,
yust vhat are you doink????


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

foto. x2 - Wehrmacht- Winter, Ost front -Scherenfernglas | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1973-035-10-_jugoslawien-_zersto-rte_jugosl-_panzer-jpg.570347

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1974-099-45-_russland-_gatnoje-_soldaten_bei_besetzung_einer_ortschaft-jpg.570394

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Russian Army take Kharkov Front in War on Germany - nox62087 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

WWII 1944 Marine B-25 Bomber Flight Crew (Identified) Looking At Scroll PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1975-078-21a-_russland-_bei_lepel-_panzer_iv-jpg.570442

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2020)

_USS Colorado_ with her anti-torpedo nets deployed, May 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1973-035-10-_jugoslawien-_zersto-rte_jugosl-_panzer-jpg.570347



Very cool picture. The good ole Renault FT.17, one of the most influential tanks in history. The guy who conceived the idea behind the tank was way ahead of his time in the concept of fast moving groups of large numbers of small, agile armour back in the Great War, when tanks were the size of and had the manoeuvrability of small houses! The FT.17 was the first tank to be widely exported and built under licence. Still serving in the French army in large numbers at the outbreak of WW2, although largely in a training role, their turrets were removed and used by the Germans as static defensive positions in and around the Atlantic Wall.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1944 Marine B-25 Bomber Flight Crew (Identified) Looking At Scroll PHOTO | eBay



The impracticalities of using a 1 to 1 scale route map.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1975-078-25a-_schwerer_deutscher_panzerkampfwagen-jpg.570513

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1975-078-25a-_schwerer_deutscher_panzerkampfwagen-jpg.570513
> View attachment 570513


Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2020)

*Adolf Hitler* presents to the head of the Luftwaffe Reichsmarshal *Hermann Goering* a painting by Hans Makart “Lady with a Falcon” (drawn in 1880) from a museum robbed by the Nazis.
Both *Adolf Hitler* and *Hermann Goering* were passionate collectors of works of art: by 1945 Hitler’s collection numbered 6,755 paintings, and Goering’s collection – 1375. The pictures were acquired by illegal methods in countries occupied by Germany. Legal disputes over the legal status of some of the paintings from former collections of leaders of Nazi Germany are still going on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 20, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 570521
> 
> No photo credit available.


Looking at the number in the bottom right corner _54240 A.C., _I would say this is a photo from NARA. Two more photos with the same a/c: _*P-61A s/n 42-5528 "Jap-Batty"* of the *6-th Night Fighter Squadron* making a fuel stop at Kwajalein atoll, en route to Saipan. _The date is visible on the photos below:* 10 June 1944*. Source: _NARA_ (found on _Fold__3)_.
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1977-093-07-_russland-_motorisierte_einheit-jpg.570603

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2020)

#15,884: Imagine living through a war and getting killed by a scroll dropped from a bomber.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> #15,884: Imagine living through a war and getting killed by a scroll dropped from a bomber.


The pen is mightier than the sword!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Port. Photo: CAREFUL! US Military Policeman by STD Warning Sign; Germany 1945!!! | eBay
> 
> Look !! i found an early post from VD.
> 
> View attachment 569455


So many jokes so litttle time. Still...
1) So 3 out of 10 don't care about Valentine's Day?
2) The gift that keeps on giving !
3)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> Looking at the number in the bottom right corner _54240 A.C., _I would say this is a photo from NARA. Two more photos with the same a/c: _*P-61A s/n 42-5528 "Jap-Batty"* of the *6-th Night Fighter Squadron* making a fuel stop at Kwajalein atoll, en route to Saipan. _The date is visible on the photos below:* 10 June 1944*. Source: _NARA_ (found on _Fold__3)_.
> *
> View attachment 570532
> 
> ...


Same aircraft in the photo I posted. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2020)

Pretty sure this is staged. But still a neat photo. A E variant if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2020)

yes, obviously staged, and it's a B-17F.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you Terry.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1977-122-16-_griechenland-_korinth-_deutsche_fallschirmtruppen-jpg.570642

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> yes, obviously staged, and it's a B-17F.


Staged or not still a wonderfully clear pix!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2020)

I agree. I'm guessing it was for 'Life' magazine, taken in the UK, and I think that, somewhere buried in one of my books, the same pic may identifiy the unit and location.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I agree. I'm guessing it was for 'Life' magazine, taken in the UK, and I think that, somewhere buried in one of my books, the same pic may identifiy the unit and location.


_"Honey Chile II"_ is a *B-17F-5-BO, s/n 41-24419, 341-st BS., 97-th BG.*
BTW this is the former _"Virgin Sturgeon". _Under the old name the a/c belonged to the 327-th BS., 92-nd BG. Source: NARA ( info via Fold3).









One can find it in the a/c rooster of 97-th BG. by the s/n (page 2), no name though: http://92ndma.org/92nd/92ndB-17AircraftRoster.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

WWII 1940s US Army 40th Inf Official photo #144 GI's & their War Dogs, Luzon, PI | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original November 1944 "Belly Tanks For Fighter & Bombing Planes" PHOTO ~ India | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1978-036-04-_frankreich-_soldatenheim-jpg.570752

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Orig. Foto Soldaten m. Winter Camo Tarn Pferd Schlitten Partisanen Jagd Russland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
waffen-ss-nazi-germany-ww2-second-world-war-history-pictures-images-photos-017-jpg.570906

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1978-036-04-_frankreich-_soldatenheim-jpg.570752
> View attachment 570752


Die scheissewurst vill be here soon.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

weaponstechnology.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2020)

Histomo;.cp,
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0018-12a-_nordafrika-_zugkraftwagen_mit_pak-jpg.570942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1945 Press Photo a bandaged US Marine paces past crosses at Iwo Jima cemetery | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2020)

75 years ago today, Feb 23 1945; one of the most famous photographs of all time was taken

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0020-16a-_nordafrika-_halbkettenfahrzeug_mit_leichter_flak-jpg.571047

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-782-0041-31-_nordafrika-_panzerja-ger_1-jpg.571076

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-nazi-germany-third-reich-rare-pictures-second-world-war-002-jpg.571142

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 24, 2020)

Is that really an appropriate comment after a photo of an execution?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-nazi-germany-third-reich-rare-pictures-second-world-war-003-jpg.571157

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry, Mike, if you don't like my comment. 
I guess I'm not a big fan of snuff photos.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

1945 WWII Okinawa US Serviceman Feeds Japanese Children Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Press Photo 1943 Tuskegee Air Cadet Cornelius G. Rogers & Marjorie Dorsey PT17 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

".... Sorry, Mike, if you don't like my comment. 
I guess I'm not a big fan of snuff photos."

I don't think Gnomey is a "big fan of snuff photos" either Greg.
The reality is that such photos exist .. and they document real events ... not simply the actions of psychopaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-nazi-germany-third-reich-rare-pictures-skull-bones-ss-extermination-squads-jpg.571200

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".... Sorry, Mike, if you don't like my comment.
> I guess I'm not a big fan of snuff photos."
> 
> I don't think Gnomey is a "big fan of snuff photos" either Greg.
> The reality is that such photos exist .. and they document real events ... not simply the actions of psychopaths.


Not making more out of it but yes it happend, yes there is a picture, yes it is appropiate to post, but the comment is not i think. Staff member or not, humourosly ment perhaps, but no.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

IMO, each of the Mods has their own style of monitoring proceedings ... Gnomey uses that phrase as a signature that he is observing .... I am sure he didn't reflect on the photo posted .... 
Greg only had to dislike the photo and everyone would understand .... if it wasn't my post I would have have used 'informative' to indicate that I had reservations or mixed feelings.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2020)

A Polish soldier mans a M1919 mounted on a Universal Carrier. Taken at the extreme forward positions around Carmuset er Regem, near Gazala, Libya. 16 February 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2020)

FCM-36 knocked out during the invasion of France. May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2020)

One of my CGI works which showed a set of harness of Japanese airman on a doll which had no head/hands/legs had ever been deleted without notice. I simply understood that their sensitivity was different in the US.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-22-_russland-su-d-_panzersoldat-jpg.571250

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't have a problem with the photograph itself, which merely documents an execution. It was the juxtaposition of Gnomey's comment, which may not have been intended to appear immediately following that particular image, which appeared to me crass and insensitive.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-26 Bomber (#41-31792) w/ Back End Sheared Off in Accident; 1944!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

"... crass and insensitive."
That's Gnomey ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-07-_russland-su-d-_bespannte_einheit-jpg.571366

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... crass and insensitive."
> That's Gnomey ...



It took 10 years for me to understand that this kind of comment is your friendly joke, MM 

Gnomey is never crass and insensitive but only trying to be friendly for members' posts.
I needed 5 years to understand this following his photo collection thread since his Bridge on The River Kwai series

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 26, 2020)

Careful now. Gnomey is fully qualified physician with many interesting ways to conduct a prostate exam with out ever having to use his hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2020)

I heard he uses tennis rackets. And not the end you are thinking........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-19-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_fahrt-jpg.571409

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto, Panzer Regiment 11, Panzer mit Kopf eines Denkmals, Spass, 20981 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

BMW Beiwagenkrad 3. PD Panzergruppe Guderian m. 2 russischen Soldatinnen RAR!!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2020)

A veteran Luftwaffe pilot is instructing students on how to attack a B24.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-22-_russland-_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.571508

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-27-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_mit_pak-jpg.571561

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 27, 2020)

at6 said:


> Careful now. Gnomey is fully qualified physician with many interesting ways to conduct a prostate exam with out ever having use his hand.


Isn't "do no harm" part of the oath?!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII 1941 German Nazi Machine Gunners Opening Fire On Soviets PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII AP Wire Photo U.S Soldier Examines German Remote Controlled Tank 1944 DS883 | eBay
> 
> German name: Leichter Ladungsträger Goliath (Goliath Light Charge Carrier)
> American name: Beetle
> ...


Org WWII Photo: Italian Child Posing With Captured German Remote Goliath Tanks! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-31-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzerwagen-jpg.571694

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 28, 2020)

Ki-79s (2 seat trainer variant of Ki-27) during a kamikaze mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 28, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Isn't "do no harm" part of the oath?!


Only if you aren't a forum member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 28, 2020)

Dodged that bullet!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Photo: Italian Child Posing With Captured German Remote Goliath Tanks! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571672


I just had Tonka toys as a kid...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2020)

USS Salt Lake City (CA-25) near Mare Island Naval Shipyard on June 21, 1944. She is painted in Measure 32/14D.

Note: turret No. 1 has two cannons and No. 2 has three. This is due to the narrow hull of the Pensacola class and along with heavy tripods, caused excessive rolling. Leading to her nickname “Swayback Maru” or “Old Swayback”.

She received 11 battle stars for her service in World War II.

19-N-67713

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2020)

P-47D Thunderbolt ‘Torrid Tessie’ of the 346th Fighter Squadron and flown by USAAF 1Lt Homer St. Onge flying over Italy. 25 Feb 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0511-22-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.571763

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 29, 2020)

WAAC's are awiting their daily orders. These ladies were so important for the war effort.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0494-34-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.571803

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Ticonderoga (CV-14) burning after being struck by special attack (kamikaze) aircraft off Taiwan, 21 January 1945; note Cleveland-class light
> 
> View attachment 567362


1945 Press Photo Damage to Carrier USS Ticonderoga by 2 Japanese Suicide Planes | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

Man for man, it was Japan's most effect weapon of destruction, IMO ...
..... sad, most _feared_ Japanese weapon for most American and Allied servicemen. 
The lesson has been well learned since then.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-496-24-_russland-su-d-_flak-stellung-jpg.571914

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

Columns of troop-packed American LCI landing craft in the wake of a USCG-manned LST en route to Cape Sansapor, New Guinea, 1944. https://wrhstol.com/387DIn2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

Terry's, aka Airframes, favorite aircraft in the entire universe. The Wildcat.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> The lesson has been well learned since then.



Our lesson was, if I may say in a word, Don't trust Russians.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

Indeed .... too trusting of them in 1945.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2020)

Another WASP pilot. These ladies were the pioneers that led the social changes after the war.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

“Infantrymen of the 1st Division, U.S. First Army, make final preparations and get briefed before crossing the Roer River at Schneidhausen, Germany. 25 Feb 45.”
Colour by Colour by RJM

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0498-38-_russland-su-d-_russische_kriegsgefangene-jpg.571985

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

A US Marine brings his arm back to chuck a grenade on Tarawa, Nov 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

American troops on board a landing craft heading for the beaches at Oran in Algeria during Operation Torch, Nov 1942. No photo credit available,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2020)

Hero of the Soviet Union and squadron commander of the 588th Night Bomber Regiment, Captain Mariya Smirnova. Summer of 1945. Her medals include:

Hero of the Soviet Union
Order of Lenin
Three Orders of the Red Banner
Order of Alexander Nevsky
Order of the Patriotic War, 1st Class
Order of the Red ⭐
🏅 “For the Defence of the Caucasus”
🏅 “For the Liberation of Warsaw”
🏅 “Veteran of Labour”
🏅 “For the Victory over Germany in the Great Patriotic War 1941–1945”
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Our lesson was, if I may say in a word, Don't trust Russians.


It was the Japanse that attacked the soviet first i believe in the pre 1939 border wars.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> It was the Japanse that attacked the soviet first i believe in the pre 1939 border wars.



That's wrong, Snautzer, but that's also why we don't trust them from the historical perspective.
The border incident would not have happened in the year 1939 if they had not abducted one of our corporals in January.
This was the first step toward the battle beside they were seeking a port in the Korean peninsula since the 19th century.
We do not hate Russians but do not trust them as a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

I take your word for it.


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 2, 2020)

Wrecked fuselage of a Ki-27

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

"... We do not hate Russians but do not trust them as a nation."

The russian empire, unlike america, had_ pre-existing_ states blocking its path, moslem Turkey, amongst others, but the russian empire bulldozed it's prizes and beat all opposition handily .... and then .... they met the Japanese. Disciplined, brave beyond belief, efficient and most important, not CORRUPT. And Japan_ crushed_ Russian power and burst Russia's pretensions as a 'player'. 
How dare the little yellow man best the blonde knights of Muscovy, they ranted.
As a result, Russia hated Japan in a way that Japan didn't hate Russia in return ... they had been _humiliated_ and they were not for it ever happening again. _That_ message started at mothers' milk ...

There's no trechery like Bulshevik trickery-trechery ...

At the cease fire at KulinGo, in Septmber 1939, the Soviets tricked the Japanese in the prisoner exchange thereby leaving 1,000s of Japanese soldiers are _unaccounted _for .... Soviet Slave labour. To be joined by 1,000s more in 1945. "Good workers, those Japanese".
Much of the LL war material that was used by the Soviets to attack Japan, on August 28, 1945, was transported by Soviet flagged vessels (neutral) from American ports in Washington, Oregon, to the Vladasvlostok rail head. The japanese submarines could only watch.
But Japan's _*naievity*_ about Russia speaks to their repeated begging Muscow to please, please act as mediator "in our war with America" ... up until hours before August Storm broke on them.

Would it be fair to say, Shinpachi, that Japanese believe that Soviet Russia lost its _honor _by its actions against Japan .... and the question today is "what does Russia need to do to _regain_ its honour".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0499-18-_russland-su-d-_kradfahrer-jpg.572089

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIER IN HELMET | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Rar: 2 Orig. Fotos Panzerfaust Grabenbau 1944-45 Endkampf | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Leonardo DiCaprio (?) als U-Bootmaat auf U-219, WK II., mit Kamerad | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks Snautzer and MM for your kind comments.
So Implicative.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2020)

American Expeditionary Forces (AEF), after disembarking at the Dufferin Dock/ Spencer Dock area of Belfast Harbour. 26 Jan 1942. Life magazine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0503-19-_russland-su-d-_zersto-rter_russischer_panzer-jpg.572157

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 2, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 572026
> 
> 
> American troops on board a landing craft heading for the beaches at Oran in Algeria during Operation Torch, Nov 1942. No photo credit available,


That kid dead middle looks all of 16...........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0504-32-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_fahrt-jpg.572198

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Wrecked fuselage of a Ki-27
> View attachment 572084



I wish I could afford this much of a warbird!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2020)

P40's on Adak Island, Alaska.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Would it be fair to say, Shinpachi, that Japanese believe that Soviet Russia lost its _honor _by its actions against Japan .... and the question today is "what does Russia need to do to _regain_ its honour".


The only way for the Russians to "regain" any kind of honour is to vanish.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks Snautzer and MM for your kind comments.
> So Implicative.


*implicative*, suggestive(adj) tending to suggest or imply.

No, no and no, do not be so touchy. Is that a thing in Japan when ever this period is discussed? I only ment it is not my field of interest, and i take it it yours. 
I do not suggest, just stating i do not know enough about this part of the conflict. 

We cool? ( Urban Dictionary: We cool? )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

don't analyze it .....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-277-0846-13-_russland-_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-jpg.572260

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: Captured German Elite Troops, Italy 1945 COLOR! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0504-36-_russland-su-d-_panzer_iii-_schu-tzenpanzer-_23-pz-div-jpg.572321

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for your kind explanation, Snautzer.
I understood the "I take your word for it." as "I'll keep that in mind for the future debate."

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2020)

A B24 of the 376th BG, the "Liberando's". 15th AF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice shot of B-24 #71 - I hadn't seen that one before! The aircraft is _Blue Streak_, one of the original Halpro aircraft. "Borrowed" from a British production order, the aircraft was delivered with Dark Olive Drab uppers and Deep Sky Blue undersides.

She was later featured on the box art for the Revell 1/72nd scale kit.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2020)

Playing amongst inert shells in Munich.






From the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2020)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-09a-_russland-su-d-_freiwillige_zu_pferd-jpg.572364

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-09a-_russland-su-d-_freiwillige_zu_pferd-jpg.572364

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-09a-_russland-su-d-_freiwillige_zu_pferd-jpg.572364
> View attachment 572387



And what is "Karate Master... 10th dan?? and Jinlong is your name or something??? . You little man brrr now i'm scared....."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Japan Post WWII 1956-57 Personal Photographs Vintage 93 Military Photos Album | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-25a-_russland-su-d-_general_auf_schu-tzenpanzerwagen-jpg.572475

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2020)

A Curtiss R5C Commando after releasing parachute packs with supplies for construction units repairing the main airstrip on Iwo Jima, Bonin Islands. Mar 6, 1945. Note B-29 Superfortress on the ground.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-31-_russland-su-d-_bei_stalingrad-_hinweisschild-jpg.572537

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2020)

USAAF North American P-51D Mustangs of the 45th Fighter Squadron lined up on South Field, Iwo Jima, March 7, 1945. Fire is from a P-51 from the 78th Fighter Squadron that crashed on landing and struck two parked 45th Fighter Squadron P-51s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2020)

Colonel James Beckwith, commander of the 15th Fighter Group, in his P-51 Mustang 'Squirt' leading P-51s of the 45th Fighter Squadron from their base on Saipan to their new base on Iwo Jima, March 7, 1945. Note the VLR tanks. The basing of Mustangs at Iwo meant that now B-29 raids from the Marianas could pick up fighter support as they approached Japan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2020)

That is a very stirring photo ... speaks to the supremacy of the US in the Pacific Campaign. Distances and scales involved, this campaign is arguably the most complicated campaign in human history. Made more impressive becuase the campaign went from idle in neutral to turbo ovrrdrive in only four years.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 7, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> That is a very stirring photo ... speaks to the supremacy of the US in the Pacific Campaign. Distances and scales involved, this campaign is arguably the most complicated campaign in human history. Made more impressive becuase the campaign went from idle in neutral to turbo ovrrdrive in only four years.



A lot of historians have questioned the need to take Iwo citing various factors. I personally think it's a matter of 20/20 hindsight as the the first night raids from the Marianas occurred after Iwo had been invaded.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have never seen this picture. It is amazing! A B-25 Mitchell of the 77th Bomb Squadron under attack by a Japanese fighter in the Aleutians.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> A lot of historians have questioned the need to take Iwo citing various factors. I personally think it's a matter of 20/20 hindsight as the the first night raids from the Marianas occurred after Iwo had been invaded.


No one expected the battle to be a blood bath.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I have never seen this picture. It is amazing! A B-25 Mitchell of the 77th Bomb Squadron under attack by a Japanese fighter in the Aleutians.
> 
> View attachment 572628


More likely over Paramishiru.
The Aleutians had been recovered by mid-'43. This is a much later photo.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0507-10-_russland-_leichte_flak_auf_halbkettenfahrzeug-jpg.572631

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2020)

JFK on PT-59. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2020)

A gunner squeezes into the belly turret of a B-17. Copyright LIFE magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 8, 2020)

Destroyed Panzer IV, possibly by internal explosion, judging by how the side armor has been pushed away from the tank. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 8, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 572634



(best prank)
There's no Toilet in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

1940 Press Photo British soldier on duty in Egypt wearing sand storm visor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

1944 Press Photo William Paultz receives a 36-foot letter while serving in Italy | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Foto, WK2, 13.u.14./541I.D., rtg. Stalingrad, d.Eis u.Schnee.....5,1942 5026-571 | eBay
Foto, WK2, 13.u.14./541 I.D., rtg. Stalingrad, d.Eis u.Schnee.....,1942 5026-571 | eBay
Foto, WK2, 13.u.14./541 I.D., rtg. Stalingrad, d.Eis u.Schnee....4,1942 5026-571 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-08-_russland-su-d-_funkpanzerwagen-_panzer_iv-jpg.572695

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-03-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.572747

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2020)

Column of Soviet T-34 tanks at Konigsberg, East Prussia, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2020)

The machine guns of Hawker Hurricane Mark I, P2627, of No. 274 Squadron RAF, are tested in front of the butts at Amriya, Egypt. https://wrhstol.com/2TFQxBf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 9, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-03-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.572747
> View attachment 572747


The vehicle the picture was taken from appears to be 251/9 Stummel version with the 7.5cm gun.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 9, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 572757
> 
> 
> Column of Soviet T-34 tanks at Konigsberg, East Prussia, 1945. No photo credit available.


Don't know if many of you have had the chance to sit the driver's seat of a T-34 but it takes a considerable amount of contortions to drop in!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> No one expected the battle to be a blood bath.


Right, nobody had foreseen the night raids either when the invasion was planned. That partially relieved the need for escort fighters.


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 10, 2020)

Njaco said:


> P-51s of the 352nd Fighter Group escorting B-24Js of the 458th Bomb Group.
> 
> View attachment 249876


Don't see too many color photos from WWII. Very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Right, nobody had foreseen the night raids either when the invasion was planned. That partially relieved the need for escort fighters.


What’s your point?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

DVD scans WW2 Photo album US Oil Tankers converted to ship planes & tracks to GB | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thomas McGuire - Wikipedia

1944 Press Photo US airmen pose before wrecked Japanese plane, Dutch New Guinea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2020)

-25 Mitchell bomber 'Peggy Lou' and other B-25s of the 321st Bomb Group flying from Solenzara, Corsica bombing San Michele railroad bridge in the Brenner Pass region of northern Italy, 10 March 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-10-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.572846

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> What’s your point?


It's easy to look in hindsight when more facts are known and say the invasion was a waste of life.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 10, 2020)

Ki-43 in postwar French service. Several countries used ki-43s postwar that were abandoned by the Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-24-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_ortschaft-jpg.572951

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2020)

I am once again amazed how it seems that there was NO airplane that didn't have French markings at some point.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0522-13-_russland-su-d_-don-_stalingrad-_panzer_iii-jpg.573057

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 12, 2020)

"...AFAMF XP-0 was a prototype fighter designed by China during the early stages of World War 2. Based off of the American Curtiss Hawk-75’s (P-36 Hawk) design, the XP-0 was essentially an improvement with performance increases." - plane-encyclopedia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2020)

A B-17G of the 452nd Bomb Group about to release its bombs over Swinemunde, Germany, 12 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, March 12 1945; Anne Frank dies of typhus at the age of 15 in the Bergen-Belsen concentration camp. Disease is sweeping through the camp, killing the starved and weakened inmates with an efficiency that the Nazis might envy. Frank is notable because of the diary she kept of her experiences of hiding from the Nazis in Amsterdam. She spent two years hiding with her family in Amsterdam before being betrayed to the Gestapo and deported to Auschwitz-Birkenau last August. Later she was moved on to Belsen. She hid her diary, to which she confided her deepest thoughts, in Amsterdam; it is a document of human dignity and hope in the face of relentless persecution. In 1947 her father found and published her diary as “The Diary of a Young Girl” which would be read by millions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2020)

A view of Sunderland Mk III ML839 of No 10 Squadron RAAF, experimentally fitted with Pratt and Whitney Twin Wasps, May 1944. The engines proved a success, and were subsequently fitted to all Sunderland Mk Vs. ASV aerials are clearly visible, but later Mk IIIs and all Mk Vs were fitted with centimetric radar, the scanners neatly enclosed in streamlined randomes below the outer wing panels. Note too how the aircraft’s top surfaces are faded and weathered from months of duty over the Atlantic. No photo credit available. 

Is it just me, or does it look like the engines are mounted in such a way as to attempt to pull the plane apart? They look to be canted outward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2020)

US Marine Private Marion Pillsbury working on a Browning M1919 machine gun at Marine Corps Base San Diego, California, United States, circa 1943. https://wrhstol.com/3cUFnjp

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2020)

You go girl!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

1943 WW2 article The Surrender of Palermo Sicily Robert Capa photos 030820 | eBay

So the Jokers father was an Italian general??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Selbstladepistole /Rote Sowjet Armee/ Sowjetische frauen / 10.03.45 | eBay

That was a very pretty girl.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Maschinenpistole 38/40 / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0513-24a-_russland-su-d-_musizierende_ruma-nische_soldaten-jpg.573187

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0514-14-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.573201

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 13, 2020)

Nakajima Ki-43-III-b. dedicated interceptor version with 2 2cm cannon armament and a Mitsubishi 1300hp engine. 2 prototypes were built and were being tested when Japan surrendered.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto 97.ID Granatwerfer Stellung Winter Kampf in Trotzkoja Russland 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-269-0214-23-_russland-_instandsetzung_eines_halbkettenfahrzeuges-jpg.573341

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2020)

An early model (51 with a razzle dazzle paint scheme.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 14, 2020)

Ki-43 attacking B-25s (1944)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> An early model (51 with a razzle dazzle paint scheme.
> 
> View attachment 573370




It is a Mk I A if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2020)

great Pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

1944 Press Photo a German fighter plane careens to earth thru night sky, Europe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Foto, Stuka Angriff auf Leningrad am 04.04.1942, Nordwerft Lützow (N)20986 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-269-0219-24-_russland-_soldaten_auf_nasser_strasse-jpg.573477

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 15, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> They look to be canted outward.



Yup, you're not mistaken, Aaron, they are canted outwards. This was because during design on the prototypes, the fitting of power operated gun turrets altered the aircraft's C of G, which was cured by introducing a 4.5 degree sweepback on the wing and repositioning the hull step. The engines were not repositioned, which had little effect on the aircraft's performance.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2020)

WASP's are chatting among themselves prior to the days flying activities.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sage advice for a rookie P-47 pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2020)

,.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, you're not mistaken, Aaron, they are canted outwards. This was because during design on the prototypes, the fitting of power operated gun turrets altered the aircraft's C of G, which was cured by introducing a 4.5 degree sweepback on the wing and repositioning the hull step. The engines were not repositioned, which had little effect on the aircraft's performance.



Thank you for the info nuuumann, much appreciated sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Vintage Black/White Photograph US Army Military Camera Man Occupational | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Original WWII FAIRCHILD Airplane Photo: 5000th PT Hagerstown MD 13x10 PT-19 | eBay

Backbone of Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 WW2 article The Surrender of Palermo Sicily Robert Capa photos 030820 | eBay
> 
> So the Jokers father was an Italian general??
> 
> View attachment 573170


Why so serious?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

1945 WWII Okinawa US 29th Div. Marines Sherman Tank Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

1945 version of an Uber cab.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey Snautzer,

Thanks for continuing to find these shots. Here are a couple from the same photographer, same day, same hill - different vehicles...










Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-269-0240-11a-_russland-_panzer_mit_aufgesesssener_infanterie-jpg.573722

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2020)

A crew member examines his B-24 after taking flak over Iwo Jima, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 16, 2020)

Ki-43s at Kitanodai airbase, Kuril Islands (1943)
I never knew the Ki-43 operated in such harsh conditions until I saw this

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 16, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hey Snautzer,
> 
> Thanks for continuing to find these shots. Here are a couple from the same photographer, same day, same hill - different vehicles...
> View attachment 573709
> ...


Great shots! Usually don't see topside shots except for factory and testing pixs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 16, 2020)

Bishop SP gun. Parked on a soil ramp to increase gun elevation and therefore gun range

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2020)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcats of VF-17 and VBF-17 on the flight deck of the Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Hornet (CV-12), March 16, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2020)

A North American P-51D Mustang of the Vll Fighter Command taking off from Saipan, Mariana Islands for the newly-captured airfield on Iwo Jima, March 16, 1945. Note the twin oversized VLR drop tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

1945 Press Photo WACs touring Berlin converse with a Russian policewoman | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk EMMERICH am Rhein Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk STERKRADE Oberhausen Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk STERKRADE Oberhausen Mai 1945 | eBay
Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk STERKRADE Oberhausen Mai 1945 | eBay


The reason the German forces had so little fuel.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

And why taking off could be a bit of a problem in Germany 1945

Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörte Flugplatz BAD ZWISCHENAHN Mai 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2020)

Wonder how many misses accompanied those direct hits.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-271-0301-30a-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.573879

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc is screaming over a Japanese Betty bomber. Lae airfield, East New Guinea. Probably in 1942. My guess is the 3rd BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2020)

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/nazis-take-czechoslovakia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 17, 2020)

Photo of a Ki-43-I at The Oaks Airport in Australia (1984). The story of this fighter is amazing. According to Pacific Wrecks, this is the 750th Ki-43-I, built in 1942. It operated from Papau New Guinea with the 11th Sentai until 1945, where it was damaged on landing. After repair, it was hidden 4 miles from the airstrip. With the help of POWs, the Australians found it and shipped it home. It was sold 4 times before restoration started in the late 80's. It was successfully restored and appeared at Warbirds over Wanaka in '96. In '99, it was sold again and is now on display at FHCAM.




Here's a timeline gallery of the plane: Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar cn-750. Video of her at Wanaka:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2020)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> And why taking off could be a bit of a problem in Germany 1945
> 
> Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörte Flugplatz BAD ZWISCHENAHN Mai 1945 | eBay
> 
> ...


Damn, the gophers are really bad this year...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-271-0302-26-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.574002

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 18, 2020)

Ki-43 test flight with Ro-San Dan (Ro-3) 5kg air to air rockets. I have had immense trouble in translating the text. I can't even find the full Japanese alphabet. I had to use an image text recognizer and then popped that into google translate. It gave me the following:
"Attach the air-to-air rocket b3 heaven under the 1st match and test the Makoto plain
Nakajima Island fishing technique middle plan. There is no tail mark in the bureau, only the numbers are obtained
Like"
Incredible, thank you google

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2020)

The prototype Douglas XBT2D-1 (later AD) Skyraider. The prototype first flies on 18 March 1945. It will become the Navy's premier attack aircraft of the late 1940s and 1950s, but it has arrived too late for World War II.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2020)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcat crashed on deck of USS Takanis Bay (CVE-89), 18 March 1945. Shown after tailhook pulled out in landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2020)

USAAF Boeing B-17 Fortresses of the 95th Bomb Group, US Eighth Air Force, on a mission to Berlin, 18 March 1945. High above are the contrails of escort fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago.
Jewish chaplain (Rabbi) Captain Manuel Poliakoff of the US Army 29th Infantry Division (center) conducting a memorial service in Schloss Rheydt, the former home of Joseph Goebbels, 18 March 1945. Screw your master race, Joey.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2020)

How poetic

Reactions: Agree Agree:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 18, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Ki-43 test flight with Ro-San Dan (Ro-3) 5kg air to air rockets. I have had immense trouble in translating the text. I can't even find the full Japanese alphabet. I had to use an image text recognizer and then popped that into google translate. It gave me the following:
> "Attach the air-to-air rocket b3 heaven under the 1st match and test the Makoto plain
> Nakajima Island fishing technique middle plan. There is no tail mark in the bureau, only the numbers are obtained
> Like"
> ...


Report
*Shinpachi *is the the go to guy for this sort of thing.
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/members/shinpachi.16440/report

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

1943 Press Photo champions of the All-American Bombing Olympics at Deming, N.M. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-273-0423-19-_russland-_deutsche_soldaten_in_deckung_gehend-jpg.574142

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2020)

A B-24M-1-FO Liberator bomber of the 15th Air Force released its bombs on the railyards at Muhldorf, Germany, 19 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2020)

75 years ago today, one of the more iconic images of the war in the Pacific. was taken.

March 19 1945. The USS Franklin is hit by two Japanese bombs and gets ripped apart by fires and exploding ordinance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 19, 2020)

1 of 2 of the stripped-down G4Ms carrying the surrender delegation lands at Iejima (19 Aug, '45). Photo by Jim Walker

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 19, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> 1 of 2 of the stripped-down G4Ms carrying the surrender delegation lands at Iejima (19 Aug, '45). Photo by Jim Walker
> View attachment 574147


Looks really retouched. The wheels aren't even round!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 19, 2020)

can confirm G4M wheels are round

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here is a close up of the G4M Wheel

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 19, 2020)

*I knew it.*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

AK Kettenfahrzeuge im Wasser, Unsere Wehrmacht | eBay

You need to learn to read the f***-ing map Gunther..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 20, 2020)

Achtung Stuka! Ju 87s in Greece (1941)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-274-0452-26-_russland-mitte-_panzer_iii-_reparatur-jpg.574279

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-274-0498-15-_russland-_soldat_mit_mg_34-jpg.574373

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2020)

Surrendering German soldiers throw their weapons onto a pile as they reach a POW collection point, Germany. March 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2020)

USMC M4A3R3 fire tank on Iwo Jima, March 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2020)

German soldiers cross a ruined bridge over the Elbe to reach the Western Allies’ front lines in order to surrender. March 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sage advice for a P-47 rookie pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-274-0498-15-_russland-_soldat_mit_mg_34-jpg.574373
> View attachment 574373


Must be a real action picture. Fuses from stiel granate are visiable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2020)

A WASP poses in the cockpit of the aircraft she will be flying.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 21, 2020)

Hs123 with full bombload: 1 250 and 4 50kg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2020)

Agree re Post ~16,130.
Apart from the fuse pull cords ready on the grenades, note the muzzle blast from the MG34 on the earth bank in front of the position, and the empty cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Pressefoto 2. Wk Rote Armee Südfront 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-289-1091-26-_russland-_pferdegespann_im_schlamm-jpg.574473

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2020)

398th Bomb Group, 601st Squadron B-17G # 44-8517 3O-J, Squadron 3O (601st), releasing at 23,600 feet over Dorsten, Germany on 22 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2020)

15th US Air Force B-24 Liberators of the 464th Bomb Group 778th Bomb Squadron, over Heiligenstadt, Austria, March 22, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 22, 2020)

Sm.79 loaded up with torpedos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Henry Bembnowski detained for hiding in Camp Stewart's basement | eBay

Let's call Tom Hanks. If he can make a good movie like The Terminal, he will get an Oscar out of this story.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2020)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-269-0211-10-_russland-_panzer_iv_im_schlamm-jpg.574570

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 23, 2020)

MC.200 of 369th Squadriglia in Russia, colorized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2020)

A landing mishap gives us a unique view of a Hellcat. Lt.Hank Carey, USS Monterey 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2020)

A Japanese Fw-190 A-5 where it was tested alongside a Ki-84. Tama Airfield; Fussa, Japan, October 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2020)

A Marauder medium bomber of the First Tactical Air Force wheels away from the target area, having completed its mission. Thousands of feet below the Marauder's bombs send up pillars of smoke, partly obscuring the target the rail yards of Haslach, Germany on March 23, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2020)

Marines and Army ground crews look over the first Sikorsky R-4 helicopter to land in the fighter strip on Iwo Jima, March 23, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)

the pic source: Aviones dañados y destruidos - Página 19 - Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 23, 2020)

To quote John Wayne in the Flying Tigers movie..."termites"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A B24 of the 376th BG, the "Liberando's". 15th AF.
> 
> View attachment 572329


As I remember it, when I was a kid Revell produced a 1/72 scale model of this bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Nice shot of B-24 #71 - I hadn't seen that one before! The aircraft is _Blue Streak_, one of the original Halpro aircraft. "Borrowed" from a British production order, the aircraft was delivered with Dark Olive Drab uppers and Deep Sky Blue undersides.
> 
> She was later featured on the box art for the Revell 1/72nd scale kit.
> 
> ...


That would have been back in the 1960s. I had one of those kits back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto 97.ID Granatwerfer Stellung Winter Kampf in Trotzkoja Russland 1942 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573219


Let's pray that this thing works.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo William Paultz receives a 36-foot letter while serving in Italy | eBay
> 
> View attachment 572680



It was toilet paper in disguise!!!!
A virux was going around....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2020)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-290-1116-07-_russland-_halbkettenfahrzeug_mit_geschu-tz-jpg.574694

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 24, 2020)

CR.42 Ground attack version with 50 or 100kg bombs (I think?) in Africa
If anyone knows what bomb it is plz say so. It doesn't really have the profile of either of those. I've read that a 100kg was the 'overload' capacity on a CR.42 bomb rack so that limits it down. WW2 Equipment Data: Italian Explosive Ordnance - Bombs (Part 2), Datasheet bombe - WAR THUNDER ITALIAN TECH TREE INTERNATIONAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.cpm
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-290-1116-07-_russland-_halbkettenfahrzeug_mit_geschu-tz-jpg.574694
> View attachment 574694


Stop!!!! I have to poop!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2020)

P-47 gun bore sighting in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> P-47 gun bore sighting in progress.
> 
> View attachment 574722




Guy in cockpit, "Hmmmm, I wonder what this button does?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2020)

USS South Dakota in Puget Sound, Washington, United States, 21 August 1944. https://wrhstol.com/39h0fOE

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2020)

My she is beamy, isn't she?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo AAF 8th AIR FORCE PILOTS & WACs WAACs VICTORY ENGLAND 49 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-290-1138-04-_russland-_leichte_feldhaubitze_in_fahrstellung-jpg.574840

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 25, 2020)

Edit: 42-37781 / Silver Dollar | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2020)

USAAF North American P-51D Mustangs of the 531st Fighter Squadron lined up at South Field, Iwo Jima, March 25, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 25, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> View attachment 574846


Is this real? Never seen this one before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 25, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Is this real? Never seen this one before.


42-37781 / Silver Dollar | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 25, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> 42-37781 / Silver Dollar | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies


Well,damn. Live and learn. Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> DVD scans WW2 Photo album US Oil Tankers converted to ship planes & tracks to GB | eBay
> 
> View attachment 572782
> 
> ...


Top photo: Are those Douglas BD Havocs?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes, think so.


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 25, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Is this real? Never seen this one before.


What do you mean? It's a B-17G with the tailfeathers gone. I believe this is a single frame from a wartime reel. Without an empennage the pitch is uncontrollable. It will tumble, nosedown first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 25, 2020)

Zippythehog said:


> What do you mean? It's a B-17G with the tailfeathers gone. I believe this is a single frame from a wartime reel. Without an empennage the pitch is uncontrollable. It will tumble, nosedown first.


I know end results of such damage. I meant could this have been an edit or really good/vintaged gameplay. Don't believe every picture you see as authentic, especially with today's tech capabilities...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 25, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> I know end results of such damage. I meant could this have been an edit or really good/vintaged gameplay. Don't believe every picture you see as authentic, especially with today's tech capabilities...


 I've seen that picture many years ago, way before video games and photoshop.
Maybe as far back as the 50's or 60's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-291-1201-04a-_frankreich-_deutsche_soldaten_auf_marsch-jpg.574956

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 26, 2020)

Very rare variant of the CR.42. The 2 seat trainer CR.42b 'Biposto.' About 40 were made out of 1819 CR.42s total. The presence of that plane in the background makes me think this is postwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 26, 2020)

New England Air Museum used to have a 5 engine B-17 before the tornado went through. wonder if its the same bird?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> New England Air Museum used to have a 5 engine B-17 before the tornado went through. wonder if its the same bird?



Funny, I was thinking the same thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-291-1202-37-_frankreich-_deutsche_soldaten_an_steilku-ste-jpg.575126

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- US AAF GI Ground Crew UNLOAD BOMBS Off Truck* | eBay

GI Joe is carpet bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Funker mit Mückennetz an der Front, Russland | eBay

I write down..Bzzzz bzzzz bzzzzzzzzzbzzz ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2020)

USAAF 1st Lieutenant G.E. Purcell, of Atlantic City, New Jersey, in the cockpit of his loaded P-47 Thunderbolt aircraft at an airfield in France, March 27, 1945. The plane carries four rockets, two 500-lb bombs and ammunition for eight machine guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 27, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- US AAF GI Ground Crew UNLOAD BOMBS Off Truck* | eBay
> 
> GI Joe is carpet bombing
> 
> View attachment 575137


Good money says that this approach isn't in the best practise manual

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 27, 2020)

Time to get back to my roots in this thread . Here's a very rare photo of Ki-43s of the Manchukuo Air Force. I have been looking for a photo of these for _ages_ and I finally found one. They are the Ki-43-II Ko variant, the early production Ki-43-II. I had to edit the Wiki article after finding this since it stated they only had 3 Ki-43s. The truck is starting the engine. They apparently only received these in 1945 and had been intercepting B-29s with Ki-27s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2020)

M3 light tank, crew, and supplies at Fort Benning, Georgia, United States, 18 December 1941. https://wrhstol.com/2xknbQ8

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2020)

Dump of captured or destroyed German tanks and equipment situated near Isigny-sur-Mer, east of Hameau de la Madeleine, Normandy. August 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2020)

Panther Ausf. G and Panzer IV Ausf. J of Panzer Regiment 16, 116. Panzer Division. disabled and abandoned in Hotton, Belgium. Jan 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2020)

Churchills of the 31st Brigade heavily camouflaged in France, 13 July 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2020)

A B-29 drops a 12,000lb “Tallboy” earthquake bomb during a test. A B-25 Mitchell trails the B-29, probably as a camera platform. 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII news photographer making bombing pictures over MIddle East | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

US Marine Capture Enemy Kitten Iwo-Jima WW2 1945 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2020)

Histomil.com,
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-291-1211-06-_dieppe-_landungsversuch-_alliierte_kriegsgefangene-jpg.575287
Canadian POWs, Dieppe

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2020)

A pair of SBD Dauntless dive bombers fly over an unidentified aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2020)

WASP's are listening intently as they are briefed on the nuances of formation flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sage advice for a P47 rookie. Well, its sage advice for every pilot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2020)

U.S. Marine F4U-1D Corsair of fighter squadron VMF-224 on the catapult ready to launch from the Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Sitkoh Bay (CVE-86), March 28, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2020)

A U.S. Navy TBM Avenger trailing smoke, returning to the fleet aircraft carrier USS Essex (CV-9) after being damaged by Japanese anti-aircraft fire, during a strike on Minami Daito Jima in the Okinawa Operation, 28 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 28, 2020)

Modified testing Ki-43 with skis and a 4 bladed prop for harsh climates

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk EMMERICH am Rhein Mai 1945 | eBay
> Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
> Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
> Orig. RIESEN Foto USAAF Luftbild zerstörtes Ölwerk HEMMINGSTEDT Heide Mai 1945 | eBay
> ...


Original WWII AAF Bomb Strike Photo - 98th Bomb Group, Moosbierbaum Oil | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Soldier's farewell, embarkation point, World War II - pim00065 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Okinawa, U.S. Thunderbolt planes buzz a soldier in a halftrack | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII AAF Bomb Strike Photo - 98th Bomb Group, Moosbierbaum Oil | eBay
> 
> View attachment 575431


1943 Press Photo Aerial view of Ploesti, Romania after US air raid during WWII | eBay
Original WWII AAF Bomb Strike Photo - 463rd Bomb Group, Ploesti 4/24/1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-291-1229-05-_dieppe-_landungsversuch-_alliierte_kriegsgefangene-jpg.575466
Canadian soldiers marching from Dieppe .

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 29, 2020)

Inspecting the guns of a captured Ki-43-II Otsu.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2020)

Paratroopers (front row) of Easy Company, 2nd Battalion, 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne, with GIs from the 4th Infantry Division that landed at Utah Beach. Sainte-Marie-du-Mont, Normandy, France. 7 June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2020)

American airmen posing with the side machine gun of a B-17 Flying Fortress bomber, May 1942. War History Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Inspecting the guns of a captured Ki-43-II Otsu.
> View attachment 575470


Not only captured but flown. Quite a few are in my captured Japanse thread.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-292-1267-07a-_nordfrankreich-_panzer_iii_und_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.575529

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 30, 2020)

379th Bomb Group Boeing B-17G, ac# 44-8669, over Bremen, Germany, 30 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 575499
> 
> 
> Paratroopers (front row) of Easy Company, 2nd Battalion, 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne, with GIs from the 4th Infantry Division that landed at Utah Beach. Sainte-Marie-du-Mont, Normandy, France. 7 June 1944. No photo credit available.



I got to meet several of them when they came to our base as part of a USO tour. The soldiers came with the actors who portrayed them in Band of Brothers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2020)

That must have been awesome


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 30, 2020)

Sm.79 of the 253 Squadriglia torpedo bomber unit

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 30, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I got to meet several of them when they came to our base as part of a USO tour. The soldiers came with the actors who portrayed them in Band of Brothers.


Lucky dog!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 30, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> 379th Bomb Group Boeing B-17G, ac# 44-8669, over Bremen, Germany, 30 March 1945.
> 
> View attachment 575550


Is that a BTO radar gizmo?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, "Micky", or H2x (development of British H2s|)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I got to meet several of them when they came to our base as part of a USO tour. The soldiers came with the actors who portrayed them in Band of Brothers.




Very, very cool Adler!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

Wing Commander Reginald W. Reynolds (right), with his navigator, Flight Lieutenant Edward Sismore - the pair that made German air force Commander-in-Chief Hermann Goering “go berserk”.
Source: https://reddit.com/r/ColorizedHistory/comments/8jg07k/wing_commander_reginald_w_reynolds_right_with_his/

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

British Duplex Drive M4s prepare for Operation Plunder, the crossing of the Rhine river, 23 Mar 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

Destroyed Elefant tank destroyer in Italy, 1944. https://wrhstol.com/2wFOZOF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

Jeep from the 305th Combat Engineer Battalion of the U.S. 80th Infantry Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

A final briefing for the U.S. 507th Parachute Infantry Regiment’s 1st Battalion. 1945. (601 x 547).
Source: https://reddit.com/r/HistoryPorn/comments/faet1w/a_final_briefing_for_the_us_507th_parachute/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

USS New York (BB-34) entering New York Harbor, in March of 1943. 
80-G-82706

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2020)

Australian soldier Corporal Bill McDonnell returns to base after completing a fighting patrol on Komiatum Ridge, New Guinea, 1943>

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-292-1271-25a-_frankreich-_deutsche_besatzung-jpg.575637

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 31, 2020)

N1K2 Shiden-Kais of the famed 343rd Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2020)

KMT Panzer Is captured by the Japanese. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 31, 2020)

Men of the 2nd Lancashire Fusiliers, supported by Achilles tank destroyers, wait to go forward near Ferrara, Italy. 22 April 1945. No photo credit available

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2020)

American Industrial suprememcy. The Facists never had a chance. Boeing B-29 Superfortress aircraft under construction at Boeing's factory in Renton, Washington on March 31, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2020)

USAAF Boeing B-17s of the 398th Bomb Group over Halle, Germany, 31 March 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org WWII Photo: Italian Child Posing With Captured German Remote Goliath Tanks! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571672


WW2 Picture Photo The remote controlled Goliath Sprengpanzer Russia 1944 0393 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Funny German Panzer Tank Jagdpanther crew with umbrellas 0323 | eBay

New personal armour

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

PK-Frontbreichterstatter Aufnahmen | eBay







Rommel visiting Atlantic wall

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-292-1283-03-_nordfrankreich-_soldaten_an_pak_in_ortschaft-jpg.575711

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 1, 2020)

MC.200s on the eastern front

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2020)

A B24 is loaded up with bombs. 1000 pounders perhaps?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 575575
> 
> 
> Jeep from the 305th Combat Engineer Battalion of the U.S. 80th Infantry Division.


How do we know that co driver isn't a german spy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 575578
> 
> 
> Australian soldier Corporal Bill McDonnell returns to base after completing a fighting patrol on Komiatum Ridge, New Guinea, 1943>


Just happy to still be alive I think !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> USAAF Boeing B-17s of the 398th Bomb Group over Halle, Germany, 31 March 1945.
> 
> View attachment 575664


Any idea as to why to variations in ID codes?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2020)

::... Just happy to still be alive I think !"
and not consumed by any devils of guilt.
Great character in that face.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Any idea as to why to variations in ID codes?


What do you mean? Looks to me they are all from the same group.


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> What do you mean? Looks to me they are all from the same group.


I think he means the variations in the fuselage call signs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

1940 Press Photo Turkish soldiers with anti-aircraft gun, Ankara, Turkey | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 2, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Any idea as to why to variations in ID codes?



Hi Tieleader,

There are two notable variations in those fuselage codes. I suspect you're already aware that the first two characters of the codes denote the squadron in the group. For the 398th BG (triangle-W) that was 600 BS - N8; 601 BS - 3O; 602 BS - K8; and 603 BS - N7.

The second variation is the position on the fuselage, which is what I suspect you're asking about. On these B-17Gs the right side waist gunner windows were staggered so that the gunners wouldn't bump each other while tracking targets. This left less room on the right side for the squadron codes, so many groups began moving the squadron codes forward beside the individual aircraft letter. On 3O*S the letter O is actually covering the crew access door; on 3O*O all three characters have been moved together.

I hope this answers your question...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2020)

at6 said:


> I think he means the variations in the fuselage call signs.


Those are squadron codes. I’d have to research them but they are all assigned to the group. There would be three codes per group.


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 2, 2020)

Bf 109 F-4 of Hans Joachim Marseille aka 'Star of Africa.' The F-4 had 2 .30 cals and a 2cm cannon with optional pair of 2cm gunpods

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-325-2780-10-_russland-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_88-jpg.575842

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2020)

B-24 "The Chambermaid" crashland at Saipan after Iwo Jima raid Sep 44, crew minor injuries. Every time a B24 belly landed, it crumpled up like a cheap beer can.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> B-24 "The Chambermaid" crashland at Saipan after Iwo Jima raid Sep 44, crew minor injuries. Every time a B24 belly landed, it crumpled up like a cheap beer can.
> 
> View attachment 575847


I have seen b-24 crashed but not crumpled. Indeed more not.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2020)

U.S. Navy FM-2 Wildcat code ‘1’ of composite squadron VC-79 on board Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Sargent Bay (CVE-83), off Okinawa on 2 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2020)

Simone Segouin, mostly known by her codename, Nicole Minet, was only 18 when the Germans invaded. Her first act of rebellion was to steal a bicycle from a German military administration, slicing the tires of all of the other bikes and motorcycles so they couldn't pursue her. She found a pocket of the Resistance and joined the fight, using the stolen bike to deliver messages between Resistance groups.

She was an extremely fast learner and quickly became an expert at tactics and explosives. She led teams of Resistance fighters to capture German troops, set traps, and sabotage German equipment. As the war dragged on, her deeds escalated to derailing German trains, blocking roads, and blowing up bridges, helping to create a German-free path to help the Allied forces retake France from the inside. She was never caught.

Segouin was present at the liberation of Chartres on August 23, 1944, and then the liberation of Paris two days later. She was promoted to lieutenant and awarded several medals, including the Croix de Guerre.

After the war, she studied medicine and became a pediatric nurse. She is still going strong, and this October (2020) will turn 95.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
 2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 2, 2020)

Sounds like the inspiration for the DC Comics _Mademoiselle Marie_


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2020)

First glance - looked like a Soviet atomic bomb construction line - probably too much self isolation.
But I believe they're making Shturmoviks...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2020)

Tomahawk pilot and friend - 1.5 metres apart...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 3, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Tieleader,
> 
> There are two notable variations in those fuselage codes. I suspect you're already aware that the first two characters of the codes denote the squadron in the group. For the 398th BG (triangle-W) that was 600 BS - N8; 601 BS - 3O; 602 BS - K8; and 603 BS - N7.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Never even occurred to me think about the waist positions!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2020)

*PHOTO* VF-21 Pilots Group Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hanger deck. USS Yorktown 1943.
Working on the aircraft. Preparing bombs for the next days mission. And also watching a movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-325-2783-22a-_russland-_pilot_vor-nach_dem_start-jpg.575977

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 3, 2020)

CANT Z.506. Italy's standard patrol bomber of WW2. Only 1 survives today

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2020)

U.S. Navy TBM-3 Avenger, Composite Squadron 84 (VC 84), on the catapult aboard escort carrier USS Makin Island (CVE-93), 3 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

There was no description with this photo. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

Men of the 2nd Sherwood Foresters firing a captured German MG42 machine gun, Tunisia, 27 April 1943. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

A Soviet soldier inspects a destroyed Panzer 38(t) during the Battle for Sinyavinskie Heights, Volhov Front, east of Leningrad. April 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

A SU-76M suppresses a machine-gun position in Berlin, April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

Bf 109 K-4 of JG 77. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2020)

A Polish girl looks over the crushed remains of the Warsaw Ghetto, demolished after the Warsaw Ghetto Uprisings in May 1943. 3 April 1945. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2020)

P51's peel away over Iwo Jima. The wreckage of a B29 in front is the reason the island was invaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-356-1845-08-_frankreich-_radar_an_der_kanalku-ste-jpg.576096

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2020)

On This day 75 years ago. April 4th 1945. One f the more spectacular pictures from the air war was taken.

B-24M Liberator, ac 44-50838, blown in half by a R4M rocket from a Me 262 jet fighter, over Lauenberg, Germany, 4 April 1945. Only one of the crew, Technical Sergeant Charles Cupp, the radio operator survived to become a PoW. On 4th April, 1945, Liberators of the 2nd Air Division were attacked by Me-262 jet fighters. Aircraft from the 448th Bomb Group flying mission No.248 were to bomb jet airfields throughout Germany and forty-five aircraft from Seething attacked the secondary target at Wesendorf due to cloud cover over the primary target at Parchim. Approximately fifty German jet and rocket fighter aircraft engaged the formation causing a total loss of eight B-24 Liberators, three of which were from the 448th BG,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Six TBM-3 Avengers of Torpedo Squadron 6 flying from the carrier USS Hancock (CV-19) during a raid on Amami-O-Shima in the Okinawa Campaign, 4 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-356-1845-08-_frankreich-_radar_an_der_kanalku-ste-jpg.576096
> View attachment 576096


Whats on ESPN tonight?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 4, 2020)

Soviet propaganda poster, showing I-16s and SBs. It says: "Long live the mighty aircraft of the country of socialism!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Apr 4, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> On This day 75 years ago. April 4th 1945. One f the more spectacular pictures from the air war was taken.
> 
> B-24M Liberator, ac 44-50838, blown in half by a R4M rocket from a Me 262 jet fighter, over Lauenberg, Germany, 4 April 1945. Only one of the crew, Technical Sergeant Charles Cupp, the radio operator survived to become a PoW. On 4th April, 1945, Liberators of the 2nd Air Division were attacked by Me-262 jet fighters. Aircraft from the 448th Bomb Group flying mission No.248 were to bomb jet airfields throughout Germany and forty-five aircraft from Seething attacked the secondary target at Wesendorf due to cloud cover over the primary target at Parchim. Approximately fifty German jet and rocket fighter aircraft engaged the formation causing a total loss of eight B-24 Liberators, three of which were from the 448th BG,
> 
> View attachment 576099


 I've seen this unbelievably graphic photograph before but never knew the true circumstances surrounding it. Thanks for sharing the details!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2020)

DarrenW said:


> I've seen this unbelievably graphic photograph before but never knew the true circumstances surrounding it. Thanks for sharing the details!


You are welcome.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 4, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

1944 Press Photo smiling U.S. Air Force airmen display "Blondie" the dog | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-359-2003-05-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_88-_besatzung_spielt_karten-jpg.576169

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 5, 2020)

Fiat BR.20 was quite a good medium bomber early in the war, but soon was outclassed. Here you can see it's being loaded up for combat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Apr 5, 2020)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 576150


Its interesting how they chose to make the facial features almost identical...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

much better _that _than today's 'tokenism'


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2020)

WASP's after the days mission saunter back to the ready room for debriefing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sage advice for a pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Apr 5, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> much better _that _than today's 'tokenism'


Was thinking the same thing. Amazing how things have changed...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2020)

USAAF Boeing B-17 Flying Fortresses of the 384th Bomb Group bomb Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany, 5 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ground crew made an 'on the line' check of the radio in the P-51 Mustang 'Hot Shot Charlies' of the 364th Fighter Group, US 383rd Fighter Squadron, RAF Honnington, England, United Kingdom, 5 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2020)

German MG with telescopic sight [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

WWII US Photo - Field Marshal Karl Gerd von Runstedt Captured w/ His Son Bavaria | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

World War Two Era Anti Hitler Pincussion | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-360-2085-19-_frankreich-_pilot_in_einer_me_110-jpg.576327

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Normandy, June 6th 1944. C47 Skytrains orbit over the drop zones. Note the gliders in the fields.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 6, 2020)

The Piaggio P.108 was a great plane, but Italy couldn't mass produce it. The plane only saw limited action, and was dogged by accidents throughout its career. Bruno Mussolini died after crashing a prototype into a house

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2020)

305th Bomb Group Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress, ac # 43-38638, over Leipzig, Germany, 6 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2020)

B-25J Mitchell medium bomber (44-29600; 2Lt Francis A. Thompson) of 499th 'Bats Outta Hell' Bomb Squadron of 345th 'Air Apaches' Bomb Group attacking Japanese Type-C Escort Vessel No. 1, in Taiwan Strait south of Amoy (Xiamen), China, 6 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1944 Press Photo French inscription on grave marker of US soldier in France | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

Schwimmwagen Typ 166 PORSCHE VORFÜHRUNG 1942 General Ritter von Epp * Typ 82 KdF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2020)

I so want one of those!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2020)

the schwimmin wagen seems to think it has right away over a sailing craft ....  dumb Heer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I so want one of those!


1943 Volkswagen Schwimmwagen - For Sale At Auction

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-360-2095-15-_flugzeuge_messerschmitt_me_110-jpg.576481

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 7, 2020)

Ki-43-IIs pull left in formation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2020)

B-17 Flying Fortress (H8-S, serial number 43-39163) nicknamed "Happy Warrior" of the 835th Bomb Squadron, 486th Bomb Group in flight with two engines aflame after being hit by flak and friendly bombs from a plane above them, 7 April 1945. The bombing altitude was 15,000'. When the lead aircraft, #846, dropped its bombs, one of the incendiary clusters reportedly broke apart and struck #9163. The aircraft crashed at Parchim, Germany. Doug Spath, George Lyford, Frank Pikula, and Bob Frauenholtz were killed. Pilot Walt Center, Giovanni Cirelli, Albt Harris, Wyatt Kerr, Sam Powell, and Major Bain Fulton (observer) survived and became PoWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

US soldiers of the 41st Armored Infantry Battalion, working with the 82nd Reconnaissance Battalion, 2nd Armored Division, study a captured German map, during Operation Cobra. July 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

24cm Theodor Kanone (E) firing during the Battle of France as it supports German army crossing the Rhine river. May, 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

Japanese pilots with a Ki-45 in the background. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

Feldwebel and another rank with MP 38s in Crimea, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

Disabled Char B1 bis “Bourgueil” being inspected by German soldiers, May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

The _IJN Yamato_ explodes, 7 April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

Tiger #313 from Schwere Panzerabteilung 503, flipped by the Allied bombing that preceded Operation Goodwood. Mannevile, France, 18 July 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2020)

Nbfzg VI on its way to Norway, April 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Apr 7, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 576532
> 
> 
> US soldiers of the 41st Armored Infantry Battalion, working with the 82nd Reconnaissance Battalion, 2nd Armored Division, study a captured German map, during Operation Cobra. July 1944. No photo credit available.


Marine camo???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII AAF Bomb Strike Photo - 98th Bomb Group, Moosbierbaum Oil | eBay
> 
> View attachment 575431


Dortmund, Hoesch Benzin GMHB

GREAT GROUPING OF FIVE WWII BOMBER TARGET PHOTOS SEE! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Curious image of a boy eating seated on a dangerous mine 1233 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 8, 2020)

Torch said:


> Marine camo???



Hi Torch,

No, it was a little-used Army camouflage. The story goes that American troops in the ETO had come to associate _any_ camouflaged clothing with the Germans, leading to several blue-on-blue incidents.

The cammies did show up with several Army units in the Pacific. The only other major use was Sgt Saunders' helmet in TV's _Combat!_

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-360-2095-31-_flugzeug_messerschmitt_me_110-jpg.576627

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2020)

A P-40 of the 23rd FG, Kunming, China 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2020)

B-17G Flying Fortress "Wee-Willie" of the 322nd Bomber Squadron, 91st Bomber Group losing a wing from flak fire over Stendal, Germany, 8 April 1945; 8 were killed; the pilot and 1 crewman survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2020)

An abandoned Messerschmitt Bf 109G and a pair of Ju 88G night-fighters in a hangar at Wunstorf airfield in Germany, captured by 6th Airborne Division, 8 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2020)

A British soldier examines a row of partially complete Messerschmitt Me 109G fuselages in a hangar at Wunstorf airfield, captured by the 5th Parachute Brigade, 6th Airborne Division, 8 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 8, 2020)

Prototype Skytrain floatplane

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2020)

Torch said:


> Marine camo???




Torch, that is the info on the photo, correct or not, it is all I have, I am sorry. Wish I had more, but I know very little of WWII camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Torch,
> 
> No, it was a little-used Army camouflage. The story goes that American troops in the ETO had come to associate _any_ camouflaged clothing with the Germans, leading to several blue-on-blue incidents.
> 
> ...




Thank you Dana for the sharing this.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

1944 Press Photo US airmen in England, SSgt Wolf,Sgt Tonner,SSgt Linnemann | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-361-2193-25-_flugzeug_focke-wulf_fw_190_a-jpg.576738

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2020)

P-51s and P-47s at Lingayen, Philipppines

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 9, 2020)

Macchi MC.205 of the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2020)

A pathfinder USAAF Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress (serial number 44-8781) of the 96th Bomb Group in flight, 9 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2020)

A flight of B-17 Flying Fortresses of the 384th Bomb Group in formation over Furstenfeldbruck, Germany, 9 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2020)

UF4U Corsairs on the flight deck of Essex-class fleet carrier USS Bunker Hill (CV-17), April 9, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-363-2270-18-_frankreich-_flugzeug_me_210-jpg.576844

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Corsairs and Wildcats, NAS Long Beach, Calif. 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2020)

*10 April 1940*

The German light cruiser *Konigberg is sunk* at Bergen by Blackburn Skua dive bombers of the British Fleet Air Arm. While attack Bergen the previous day, she then made a high-speed run into the port in an attempt to land the remainder of the infantry in the town directly. A 21 cm (8.3 in) coastal battery at the Kvarven Fort took the ship under fire, and scored three hits, all forward. The hits caused severe flooding and fires in her boiler rooms that cut the ship’s power. Adrift, and unable to maneuver, _Königsberg_ had to drop anchor, while she and _Köln_, Luftwaffe bombers, and the infantry neutralized the Norwegian guns.

The next day, British dive bombers attacked her 7:20, catching the ship’s crew off guard. Half of the dive bombers had completed their dives before the crew realized they were under attack. Only one large anti-aircraft gun was reported as being manned with shells being fired once every five seconds from the aft of the ship with lighter anti-air weapons firing from the shore and adjacent ships firing even later in the attack.

_Königsberg_ was hit by at least five 500-pound (230 kg) bombs, which caused serious damage to the ship. One penetrated her thin deck armor, went through the ship, and exploded in the water, causing significant structural damage. Another hit destroyed the auxiliary boiler room. Two more bombs exploded in the water next to the ship; the concussion from the blasts tore large holes in the hull. She took on a heavy list almost immediately, and the captain ordered the crew to abandon the ship. It took slightly less than three hours from the start of the attack for the ship to completely capsize and sink. Only eighteen men were killed in the attack. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2020)

The final moments of _U-515, _following a 5 hour hunt by US Task Group 22.3. April 10th, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2020)

• Battle of Pointe du Hoc
Pointe du Hoc is a promontory with a 100-foot (30 m) cliff overlooking the English Channel on the northwestern coast of Normandy in France. During World War II it was the highest point between the American sector landings at Utah Beach to the west and Omaha Beach to the east. The German army fortified the area with concrete casemates and gun pits. On D-Day, the United States Army Ranger Assault Group attacked and captured Pointe du Hoc after scaling the cliffs.
Pointe du Hoc lies 4 mi (6.4 km) west of the center of Omaha Beach. As part of the Atlantic Wall fortifications, the prominent cliff top location was fortified by the Germans. battery was initially built in 1943 to house six captured French First World War GPF 155mm K418(f) guns positioned in open concrete gun pits. The battery was occupied by the 2nd Battery of Army Coastal Artillery Regiment 1260. To defend the promontory from attack, elements of the 352nd Infantry Division were stationed at the battery.
The plan of attack called for the three companies of Rangers to be landed by sea at the foot of the cliffs, scale them using ropes, ladders, and grapples while under enemy fire, and engage the enemy at the top of the cliff. This was to be carried out before the main landings. The Rangers trained for the cliff assault on the Isle of Wight, under the direction of British Commandos. The assault force was carried in ten landing craft, with another two carrying supplies and four DUKW amphibious trucks carrying the 100-foot (30 m) ladders requisitioned from the London Fire Brigade. One landing craft carrying troops sank, drowning all but one of its occupants; another was swamped. One supply craft sank and the other put the stores overboard to stay afloat. German fire sank one of the DUKWs. Once within a mile of the shore, German mortars and machine guns fired on the craft.
These initial setbacks resulted in a 40-minute delay in landing at the base of the cliffs, but British landing craft carrying the Rangers finally reached the base of the cliffs at 7:10am on June 6th, 1944 with approximately half the force it started out with. As the Rangers scaled the cliffs, the Allied ships USS Texas, USS Satterlee, USS Ellyson, and HMS Talybont provided them with fire support and ensured that the German defenders above could not fire down on the assaulting troops. The cliffs proved to be higher than the ladders could reach. The original plans had also called for an additional, larger Ranger force of eight companies (Companies A and B of the 2nd Ranger Battalion and the entire 5th Ranger Battalion) to follow the first attack, if successful. Flares from the cliff tops were to signal this second wave to join the attack, but because of the delayed landing, the signal came too late, and the other Rangers landed on Omaha instead of Pointe du Hoc.
When the Rangers made it to the top, they had sustained 15 casualties. The force also found that their radios were ineffective. Upon reaching the fortifications, most of the Rangers learned for the first time that the main objective of the assault, the artillery battery, had been removed. The Rangers regrouped at the top of the cliffs, and a small patrol went off in search of the guns. Two different patrols found five of the six guns nearby and destroyed their firing mechanisms with thermite grenades.
The costliest part of the battle for Pointe du Hoc for the Rangers came after the successful cliff assault. Determined to hold the vital high ground, yet isolated from other Allied forces, the Rangers fended off several counter-attacks from the German 914th Grenadier Regiment. The 5th Ranger Battalion and elements of the 116th Infantry Regiment headed towards Pointe du Hoc from Omaha Beach. However, only twenty-three Rangers from the 5th were able to link up with the 2nd Rangers during the evening of June 6th, 1944. It was not until the morning of June 8th, that the Rangers at Pointe du Hoc were finally relieved by the 2nd and 5th Rangers, plus the 1st Battalion of the 116th Infantry, accompanied by tanks from the 743rd Tank Battalion.
At the end of the two-day action, the initial Ranger landing force of 225+ was reduced to about 90 fighting men. In the aftermath of the battle, some Rangers became convinced that French civilians had taken part in the fighting on the German side. A number of French civilians accused of shooting at American forces or of serving as artillery observers for the Germans were executed. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2020)

Stuka dive-bombers fly over, Immola, July 2, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2020)

A pathfinder B-24 Liberator (serial number 44-49710) nicknamed "Stevonovitch II (Black Nan)" of the 464th Bomb Group, U.S. 15th Air Force explodes and rolls over in midair as a result of a direct flak hit, during a mission over Lugo, Italy, 10 April 1945. On April 10, 1945 B-24s from the 55th wing of the 15th Air Force were on the 2nd day of Operation Wowser. This was a switch from strategic to tactical bombing in support of the 5th and 8th Armies driving Axis troops out of Northern Italy. After dropping their payload at 18,000 ft, the Stevenovitch 44-49710 (aka The Black Nan) received a direct hit between the #1 and #2 engines from an 88 mm shell. Of the 11 crew, only the Radar Navigator, Captain George Wall, survived as he was thrown out of the open bomb bay.
On board were: Lt. Col. James Gilson – Command Pilot Capt. Charles Foote IV – Pilot (My great uncle) 1st Lt. Robert O’Leary - Navigator Capt. Lacey Morton - Navigator 1st Lt. Edward Walsh - Radar Navigator Capt. George Wall - Bombardier Sgt. Jerrold Ruben – Engineer/Gunner Sgt. Charles Montegut Jr. – Radio/Gunner Sgt. Robert Rogers - Gunner Sgt. Norman Cope - Tail Gunner Sgt. Melvin Thomason – Gunner

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2020)

P-38J Lightning 'Droop Snoot' with the 402nd Fighter Squadron coming in for a landing, possibly at Sandweiler, Luxembourg, April 10, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thousands of Boeing workers gather in front of Boeing Plant 2 for ceremonies marking the changeover from B-17 to B-29 production on April 10, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 10, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Corsairs and Wildcats, NAS Long Beach, Calif. 1945
> 
> View attachment 576867


Fun little photo. There appears to be a Curtiss SOC-3 Seamew in the lower right hand corner, there's an intermediate blue tri-color SNC-1 in the picture and in the distance a Culver T2DC-1 drone in the far background.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

American ships landing troops and supplies on a beach on Okinawa, Japan, 13 April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

Burial at sea aboard the USS Hancock for those killed by Japanese special attack two days prior, off Okinawa, April 9, 1945. ww2db.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

This day in 1945, a German Arado Ar 234 jet-powered bomber flew a reconnaissance flight over Scotland, the last sortie over Britain by a Luftwaffe aircraft. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-363-2271-21-_frankreich-_flugzeug_me_210-_bomben-jpg.577024

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

Parachutes fill the sky after the 12th Air Force Troop Carrier Air Division C-47s drop Allied soldiers and supplies over the beachhead between Marseilles and Nice, during the Allied Invasion of France. August 1st, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 11, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 577018
> 
> 
> American ships landing troops and supplies on a beach on Okinawa, Japan, 13 April 1945. No photo credit available.



When you see pictures like this you recognise how wildly optimistic the German plans were, for the invasion of the UK

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 11, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

Captured He-111H at an airfield in England (1945). No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2020)

USS Alaska (CB-1), "looking aft from the bow. Note that all the deck equipment is covered with canvas."
Date and location unknown. Mostly likely taken in 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Lt. Gen. Eaker congratulates Italian pilots for their bravery | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Bougainville, U.S. Navy PT boat motto "Give me a fast ship..." | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-363-2271-31-_frankreich-_flugzeug_me_210-jpg.577141

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2020)

Love affair ......
TAYLOR: Enduring bond between Canada and Holland forged in war
".... April 13, 2020 marks 75 years since the Tor Scots rolled into the Meppel after putting the occupying German forces on the run."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 12, 2020)

([Photo] B-24D Liberator lead assembly ship 'Barber Bob' of 93rd Bomber Group, US 328th Bomber Squadron based on RAF Hardwick, Norfolk, England, United Kingdom, Feb-May 1943).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Lots of helping hands are there to assist in getting a wounded hellcat pilot out of his aircraft and down to the medics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

On this date 75 years ago, April 12 1945, President Roosevelt died.

One the greatest presidents this country has been honored to have served.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Wounded women helped by their fellow inmates taking a walk after a liberation of a POW camp at Oberlangen (Strafflager VI-C). The women, soldiers of the Polish Home Army and survivors of the Warsaw Uprising, were imprisoned in the camp after the collapse of the Uprising and, after a long wait, were liberated by soldiers of 1st Polish Armoured Division on 12 

April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Smiling female survivors of the Warsaw Uprising looking through a barbed wire of the former German POW camp at Oberlangen. The women, despatch couriers from various units of the Polish Home Army, were imprisoned in the camp after the collapse of the Uprising and, after a long wait, liberated by soldiers of the 1st Polish Armoured Division on 12 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 12, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> April 21 1945


 u switched the 1 and 2 around

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Patton and Bradley at the Ohrdruf Concentration Camp in Thuringia, Germany, 12 April 1945.

NEVER FORGET!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> u switched the 1 and 2 around


LOL, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2020)

An Ilyushin Il-2 from a unit of the 5th Air Army attacking a German firing position and artillery battery southeast of Břeclav during the Bratislava–Brno Offensive, April 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2020)

B-29s, Saipan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-363-2297-12-_frankreich-_britischer_bomber_short_stirling-jpg.577294

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2020)

B-17 Flying Fortress bombers of USAAF 398th Bombardment Group on bombing run to Neumünster, Germany, 13 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2020)

*'Do Not Weep', for not all tears are an evil."*


Delivered From Evil. A train at Farsleben, Germany, on Friday, April 13, 1945, at the moment of liberation. Probably my favorite picture of the war.
This marvelous picture was taken by Major Clarence L. Benjamin on April 13, 1945 at the instant that a few of the train's people saw American tanks and first began to realize they had been liberated. That, in spite of everything, against all odds, they had survived. Many of those close to the train are not yet aware of their liberation.
Frank W. Towers remembers-
"The 30th Infantry Division had just liberated Brunswick, and our next objective was Magdeburg on the western bank of the Elbe River. Unknown to us at this time, the Elbe River had been designated as the “political boundary” between the Allied and Russian Armies.
In between Brunswick and Magdeburg was the city of Hillersleben, where there was a large German Luftwaffe airbase with many 2 story barracks buildings, for the Nazi German personnel, who had recently been evicted by the 30th Infantry Division during the capturing of Hillersleben.
At this point, a small task force, led by the U.S. 743rd Tank Battalion, with infantrymen of the 119th Regiment was mounted on these tanks. As they were forging ahead towards Magdeburg, they entered the small town of Farsleben, about 10 km west of Magdeburg, with the mission of clearing out all of the German soldiers who may be waiting there for us, and may have set up an ambush.
Upon entering and capturing the village, no German soldiers were found who may have been intent on setting up an ambush when we appeared. However, the lead elements of the 743rd Recon discovered a long freight train on the railroad track, which had been guarded by several Nazi guards. The engine was standing ready with a full head of steam and awaiting orders as to where to go. The guards and the train crew fled the area as soon as they realized that they were well outnumbered, although they were rounded up in a short time.
As the train was sitting idly by, while the train crew was awaiting orders and making a decision as to where to go, many of the occupants of some of the passenger cars had dismounted and were relaxing on the ground near the train.
This train which contained about 2,500 Jews, had a few days previously left the Bergen-Belsen death camp. Men, women and children, were all loaded into a few available railway cars, some passenger and some freight, but mostly the typical antiquated freight cars, termed as “40 and 8” a WWI terminology. This signified that these cars would accommodate 40 men or 8 horses.
They were crammed into all available space and the freight cars were packed with about 60 – 70 of the Jewish Holocaust victims, with standing room only for most of them, so that they were packed in like sardines.
Why those people had not been exterminated earlier, we never did learn. However, the Nazis were attempting to move them out of Bergen-Belsen so that the advancing Allied Army would not see the condition of this mass of frail humanity, if it could be called that. They had been moved eastward from the Camp, to the Elbe River, where they were informed that it would not be advisable to proceed further because of the rapidly advancing Russian Army. The train then reversed direction and proceeded to Farsleben, where they were then told that they were heading into the advancing American Army. Consequently, the train halted at Farsleben and was awaiting further orders as to where to go next. The engineers had then received their orders, to drive the train to, and onto the bridge over the Elbe River, and either blow it up, or just drive it off the end of the damaged bridge, with all of the cars of the train crashing into the river, and killing or drowning all of the occupants. The engineers were having some second thoughts about this action, as they too would be hurtling themselves to death also This is the point at which they were discovered, just shortly after the leading elements of the 743rd Tank Battalion arrived on the scene.
Some of these prisoners had dismounted from the passenger cars and were milling about near the train and relaxing, as best they could, under the watchful eyes of their Nazi guards. Those in the freight cars were still locked in the cars when discovered.
The men of the 743rd Tank Battalion and the 119th Regiment, who discovered this train, could not believe what they were seeing, nor what they had upon their hands at this moment. Upon speaking to some of those victims, a few of whom could speak a little English, they began to learn what they had uncovered.
They immediately unlocked all of the freight cars and allowed these pathetic victims to be released and dismount from the cars and enjoy their first taste of Freedom. Many were hesitant at first because they had been advised by their Nazi guards that “if and when they ever became prisoners of the Americans, they would be executed immediately.” Little did they know what to expect at the hands of these savage Americans?
Being packed in these antiquated freight cars for a long undetermined time, with only a once a day dispensing of rations, consisting of a thin and cold potato soup, it was surprising that more of them were not dead.
They were packed in there so tightly that they did not have room to sit or lay down, so they just had to stand upright until they collapsed and crumpled to the floor because of exhaustion. They had no sanitary facilities except a single bucket in one corner of the car, which most could not even reach as the sudden necessity arose. The consequence was that most, in having to relieve themselves, just urinated and had bowel movements, and just let it run down their legs! Such a stench!!
Such humiliation for these people to have to endure!
Needless to say, the stench from the cars was almost unbearable, and many of our men had to rush away and vomit.
We had heard of the cruel treatment which the Nazis had been handing out to Jews and political opponents of the Nazi regime, whom they had enslaved, but we thought that it was propaganda and slightly exaggerated. As we went along, it became more apparent that this barbaric savagery was actually true. The stories of German inhumanity were being corroborated before our own eyes. The condition of these people had deteriorated to the lowest level imaginable.
During this European war, I was a 1st Lieutenant and was a Liaison Officer between the 30th Infantry Division Hq. and the 120th Regimental Hq During this time I was closely associated with a 1st Lt. Floyd Mitchell, (now deceased), who was the Liaison Officer from the 743rd Tank Battalion. We became very close friends during the war, exchanging many stories and assisting in our duties along the way. It was through Floyd that I had the experience of visiting the site of this tragic scene at Farsleben.
After the initial discovery and capture of Farsleben, the 743rd Tank Battalion had to move on towards Magdeburg and assist in the reduction of this city as quickly as possible. At this point, the custody of guarding this very sad group of humanity fell to the 823rd Tank Destroyer Battalion.
First of importance was getting food, water and medical assistance to these victims. Our 105th Medical Battalion was called upon to survey this group and give immediate attention to those most in need. The 823rd Tank Destroyer Battalion Commander, Lt. Col. Dettmer immediately contacted the Burgomaster of Farsleben, and without any hesitation, ordered the Burgomaster to order his citizens to gather up all of the food, clothing, soap and sanitary supplies, to help the situation that these victims found themselves in. Secondly, they were ordered to offer them any housing facilities that were available, particularly for the elderly and those families with children
The German people caused these victims to be in the situation in which they were found, so therefore it was felt that it was their responsibility to rectify what they had done to them over the past five years.
At first they rebelled at these orders, but upon the threat of execution of the Burgomaster, and with a pistol held to his head, the citizens of Farsleben complied and went about the task which they had been ordered to do.
At this time the Burgomaster began to cooperate, and told his citizens to take some of these Jews into their homes and give them some comfort, which they did, very grudgingly. This was the first taste of “Home” for many of them after some months or years of inhuman incarceration.
Since my duties as a Liaison Officer were at a minimum at this point, I was placed in charge of procuring sufficient vehicles on which these 2,500 Jewish victims could be loaded, and to relocate them to Hillersleben, about 10 km distant.
It must be noted here that in most cases, it was not possible to drive directly from “point A to point B” which may in fact be only 5 – 10 km. With bridges on all main roads either bombed or deliberately blown up by the retreating German army, it required navigating over many secondary and unimproved farm roads to find a suitable route to get from “point A to point B”, which in some cases was 25 – 30 km.
Having driven over these roads for the previous few days, I was relatively familiar with these deviations, and was thus chosen for this job.
After loading up these Jewish victims on our trucks and navigating the convoy over a devious route, we arrived at the designated site in Hillersleben, where their custody was turned over to the American Military Government for further processing.
Initially, they were deloused! Their bodies and clothing were totally infested with lice, so they were heavily dusted with DDT, stripped of their clothing, which was burned, given a shower, then re-supplied with adequate clothing, which had been furnished by the people of Farsleben.
Settled in to their new surroundings, here they were given appropriate medical care according to their needs, and fed with adequate but rationed food,+ they were eventually processed for repatriation to their homelands.
However, most of these Jews were from Poland, Russia and other Eastern block countries, so with the total destruction of their homes, loss of families and the serious prospects of coming under the jurisdiction of the Russians, most were fearful about their future. Most chose the option of remaining in Germany, or the possibility of being repatriated to some other Western European countries. Eventually, many were finally repatriated to Israel, South American countries, for which many had passports, England, Canada and to the United States of America."


Dr. Mordechai Weisskopf, a retired physician who lives in Rehovot, Israel, was a boy of 14 on the train. “The train stopped, the Germans fled and we were there without a guard, in the midst of the front, with artillery fire in the background,” he told me. “The joy that seized us at the sight of the American tank is indescribable. Suddenly, from, nonhuman slaves, we were transformed into free people. It was very thrilling, unforgettable. We saw American soldiers, and one of them shouted in Yiddish, his eyes flowing with tears, ‘I am a Jew, too.’ There was an outburst of joy that is hard to describe.”


I will Not Say, 'Do Not Weep', for not all tears are an evil...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2020)

An Australian Matilda II from C Squadron, 2/9 Armoured Regiment supporting infantry during the attack on Skyes on Tarakan Island, Borneo. 6 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-364-2314-16a-_atlantikwall-_batterie_-lindemann-jpg.577402

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 14, 2020)

US F4U Corsair providing CAS in 1945 or 1953 (most sources say 1945 or WW2 at least). Note the ordinance mountings for both rockets and bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2020)

A Kingfisher is being hoisted aboard its ship.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2020)

Great pics


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 14, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> US F4U Corsair providing CAS in 1945 or 1953 (most sources say 1945 or WW2 at least).


Isn't that a "Skinny Minnie" 2.75" bazooka being aimed, and an F4U with a 3 blade prop? By Korea days, weren't they up to 3.5" tubes and 4 blade props?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, I think you're right


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Strike photo from the combined 8th Air Force raid on the gun positions at Royan, France, April 14, 1945 showing the aftermath with 2 bombers lost in a friendly fire incident. Five planes were hit by bombs falling from above; two of them went down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 14, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Macchi MC.205 of the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force
> View attachment 576753


colorized? To me it looks like the writing on the tail reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 14, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> View attachment 577038


really makes you appreciate how narrow the fuselage is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 14, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> colorized? To me it looks like the writing on the tail reversed.


I'm 90% sure it's colorized and yes it is also flipped


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> colorized? To me it looks like the writing on the tail reversed.


Not colourized. This one flew untill 1986. Postwar exibition flight picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 7th INFANTRY 3rd DIVISION USO SINGER & GUITAR 123 | eBay

It would have been an even more difficult war without the woman and men from USO

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-367-2377-07a-_frankreich-_bescha-digte_ju_88_nach_notlandung-jpg.577511

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2020)

B-25's, Cape Sansapor, New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 15, 2020)

A B-26 literally loses an engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

World War Pictures
King Tiger tank with zimmerit of the schwere Panzer Abteilung 503. Tank number 301. France 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2020)

World War Pictures
8,8 cm Flak 18 Selbstfahrlafette auf Zugkraftwagen 12t SdKfz 8 rear view

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 16, 2020)

B-24 at Ploesti

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2020)

B-24 "Upstairs Maid", Saipan 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2020)

World War Pictures
A column of Soviet prisoners of war Wjasma Pocket 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2020)

WWP
Soviet POW

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rednev (Apr 16, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> WWP
> Soviet POW
> Is that a sword he is wearing ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2020)

B-24s of the U.S. 8th Air Force drop bombs on ordnance depots and marshalling yards at Landshut, Germany during a raid on 16 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ilyushin Il-2M3 over Berlin, 16 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2020)

P-38 night fighter variant at rest at an airfield (Date and location unknown). No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2020)

U.S. soldiers confront Weimar civilians with corpses near the Buchenwald crematorium, April 16, 1945—one of many explicit images to appear in the Allied press. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

My kind of liberating

CELEBRATION! US Soldiers Having Wine w/ French Lady at Outdoor Cafe; 1944!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

WWII Seabee insignia cartoon Walt Disney Seabee & Phoebe U.S.Navy WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

1944 ~ WW2 ~ U. S. Army ~ Soldier & Sally The Dog ~ SS E.R Kemp ~ Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2020)

WWP
1st Marine Division Combat Photographer and A6M5 Peleliu
a6m5_8-17_on_blocks_saipan_1944-jpg.577770

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2020)

"You clean it up!. No you!"

P-47 pilot Lt Edwin King, flak caused oil leak, landed safely, Italy Jan 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 17, 2020)

Imprint of a Ki-51 kamikaze attack

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2020)

USS Antietam (CV-36) with Grumman F6F Hellcat fighters of Air Group 89 ready for launch on April 17, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2020)

U.S. Marine F4U Corsair #611 of VMF-312 on Okinawa April 17, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2020)

P-40 Warhawk fighters of the 65th Fighter Squadron in North Africa, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Bomber Plant by Austin Company, Texas - nef32405 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

Deutschland Doppel MG 34 Zwillings Sockel Flugabwehr Flak WK II #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2020)

WWP
J2M3 Raiden BI-01 and BI-02 ATAIU-SEA in flight, Malaya

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2020)

B-29’s prop flew into fuselage after the bomber was damage during Yokohama raid; landed safely at Iwo Jima https://wrhstol.com/2RJSUBq .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 18, 2020)

Gerhard Mix's Messerschmitt Bf 109F4 Trop Yellow 5 of 6.JG27 Yellow 5. Egypt, 14 Aug, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2020)

Battle of Shanghai, 1937 [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2020)

alexander_von_falkenhausen-_sa-fu-hrer-jpg.577932

In 1930, Falkenhausen retired from the service and in 1934 went to China to serve as Chiang Kai-shek's military advisor, as part of the Sino-German cooperation to reform the Chinese army.[6] During the reformation, von Falkenhausen was responsible for most of the military training. Original plans by von Seeckt called for a drastic reduction of the military to 60 elite divisions modelled on the Wehrmacht, but questions as to which factions would be axed remained a problem.





Some 80,000 Chinese troops, in eight divisions, were trained and formed the elite of Chiang's army. However, China was not ready to face Japan on equal terms, and *Chiang's decision to pit all of his new divisions in the Battle of Shanghai, despite objections from his both staff officers and von Falkenhausen, would cost him one-third of his best troops*.[7] Chiang switched his strategy to preserve strength for the eventual civil war.

Von Falkenhausen recommended that Chiang fight a war of attrition as Falkenhausen calculated that Japan could not win a long term war. He suggested that Chiang should hold the Yellow River line, and not attack until later in the war. Also, Chiang should give up a number of provinces in northern China including Shandong. He also recommended to construct a number of fortifications at strategically important locations to slow a Japanese advance.[8] Falkenhausen also advised the Chinese to establish a number of guerrilla operations behind Japanese lines.[9]

In 1937 Nazi Germany allied with the Empire of Japan, which with the Republic of China was fighting the Second Sino-Japanese War. As a goodwill gesture to Japan, Germany recognized the Japanese puppet state of Manchukuo, withdrew German support from China and forced Falkenhausen to resign by threatening to punish his family" [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

American soldiers hitch a ride on an M4A3E8 76 mm Sherman tank of the US 10th Armored Division, Germany, April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

This day in 1943, aircraft carrier USS Yorktown was commissioned at the Norfolk Navy Yard, Virginia, USA, with Captain Joseph J. Clark in command. Yorktown was decommissioned in 1970 and in 1975 became a museum ship. The date was April 15. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

Two Canadian Sherman tanks from The Fort Garry Horse clearing the streets of Groningen, Netherlands, April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

Flak 30 20mm anti-aircraft guns cover engineers who build a bridge over the Bug River, July 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

B-32 bomber at rest at an airfield in the Philippines (1945). No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-371-2569-15-_frankreich-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_88_u-ber_stadt-jpg.578022

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

Contrails

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

On This day 75 years ago, April 18 1945

The sad cost of a war almost over.

War photographer Robert Capa took this iconic photo of American soldier Raymond J. Bowman who was shot and killed by a German sniper in the battle for Leipzig on 18 April 1945. The soldier became known as the ‘last man to die’ in WWII after the image appeared in Life magazine’s Victory issue.
Raymond J. Bowman was born in Rochester, New York on April 2, 1924, the fifth of seven children to George and Florence Rebecca (née Ward) Bowman. After graduating high school, Bowman was drafted into the United States Army on June 21, 1943; Bowman was unmarried, and had no children. He was assigned to Company D of the 23rd Infantry Regiment of the 2nd Infantry Division on July 5, 1943, where he later qualified as a machine gunner. In January 1944, he was sent overseas to the United Kingdom in preparation for Operation Overlord. Bowman served in France, where he was wounded in action on August 3, 1944, and later in Belgium and Germany. He reached the rank of Private first class during his service.
On April 18, 1945 in Leipzig, Germany, while Bowman and other troops were fighting to secure a bridge from a position inside an apartment building, Bowman was shot and killed by a German sniper while reloading his M1917 Browning machine gun. Nearby photographer Robert Capa captured images of the fight, Bowman's death, and the immediate aftermath, which gained fame in Life magazine with the caption "The picture of the last man to die." The Life magazine article did not identify the soldiers in the photographs by name, although Bowman's family recognized him by the small pin (which bore his initials) that he always wore on his collar.
Bowman received many honors for his service, including the Bronze Star Medal, an Army Good Conduct Medal, and two Purple Hearts.
In July 2015, the city of Leipzig, Germany voted to name the street in front of the apartment building where Bowman was killed "Bowmanstraße" after him (previously a part of Jahnallee). The renaming took place on April 17, 2016. The apartment building now contains a small memorial with Capa's photographs and information about Bowman.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

HMS Khedive's flight deck control officer (in white wearing Mae West) drops his flag to signal that the leading Hellcat (of 808 Sqdn) be launched into the air by catapult. Taken during a sortie against the Japanese off Sumatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

US Navy Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat rests on the flight deck of USS Bataan as Marine and Navy Honor Guards prepare for a burial at sea off Okinawa, April 18, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 19, 2020)

Extremely heavy damage on a B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2020)

... horrible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

B-17G Fortresses of the 546th Bomb Squadron drop their loads on the rail yards at Elsterwerda, Germany, April 19, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2020)

B-29 Superfortresses of the USAAF 505th Bomb Group, 19 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

The deck of USS Hornet (CV-8) filled with North American B-25B Mitchells and Douglas SBD Dauntlesses. She is en route to launch the Doolittle Raid on April 18, 1942. 
Note: USS Gwin (DD-433) and USS Nashville (CL-43) steaming alongside. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

B-25B Mitchell bomber piloted by James Doolittle taking off from USS Hornet CV-8, 18 April 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

B-25 Mitchell bombers and air crewmen on the flight deck of USS Hornet, April 1942. https://wrhstol.com/396SmfO

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

USS Hornet (CV-8) launching B-25Bs on the Doolittle Raid, April 18, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2020)

USS Mississippi (BB-41) on October 22, 1940 in Puget Sound Navy Yard, Dry Dock No. 4. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

American US Army Soldiers WWII photo Sherman M1 Tank Europe France | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 20, 2020)

Ju 88 (I think) crashing to the ground
Edit: apparently it's fake

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2020)

Another picture of P-47 pilot Lt Edwin King and his flak damaged P-47. He landed safely. Italy Jan 45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2020)

Replicate _*that *_in 1/48th scale !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-393-1402-06a-_russland-_junkers_ju_87-jpg.578203

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2020)

A hangar full of wrecked German aircraft at Schmarbeck airfield, 20 April 1945. In the foreground are Heinkel He 111 and He 177 bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2020)

B-24M Liberator, pathfinder aircraft for the 707th Bomb Squadron, drops a smoke marker as well as its bomb load on the rail junction at Mühldorf, Germany, April 20, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2020)

Armorers equipping a U.S. Navy F4F Wildcat fighter with rockets aboard USS Anzio (CVE-57), 20 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2020)

Formations of USAAF Douglas A-26s , attached to the 554th Bomb Squadron, 386th Bomb Group, enroute to bomb enemy installations in Germany, 20 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2020)

WWP
BA-10 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 20, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Another picture of P-47 pilot Lt Edwin King and his flak damaged P-47. He landed safely. Italy Jan 45
> 
> View attachment 578190


The airflow around the tail is interesting. You'd think it would streaked more near the "A" and along the Horizontal Stab.


----------



## at6 (Apr 20, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> American US Army Soldiers WWII photo Sherman M1 Tank Europe France | eBay
> 
> View attachment 578155


"It looks like you'll need a Bifurcated Disgronifier."


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 20, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 578018
> 
> 
> B-32 bomber at rest at an airfield in the Philippines (1945). No photo credit available.


The 312 BG began combat operations flying P-40s as the 312 FB Group. Finished the war flying B-32s.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Ju 88 (I think) crashing to the ground
> View attachment 578189


Well known to be fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A hangar full of wrecked German aircraft at Schmarbeck airfield, 20 April 1945. In the foreground are Heinkel He 111 and He 177 bombers.
> 
> View attachment 578204


Dont forget the fw190 there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G Fortresses of the 546th Bomb Squadron drop their loads on the rail yards at Elsterwerda, Germany,





Elsterwerda durch die Alliierten und der Ort wurde von Tieffliegern angegriffen. Am 19. April 1945 wurden der Bahnhof und das Bahnhofsgelände bombardiert. Damals wurde ein im Bahnhof stehender Munitionszug getroffen, dessen Explosionen schwere Schäden auf dem Bahngelände, sowie im Stadtzentrum verursachten. Dabei wurde auch das obere Stockwerk des Bahnhofsgebäudes schwer beschädigt und später nicht mehr aufgebaut.

In short, a munitions train was his and blew the crap out of the station.[/QUOTE]


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2020)

Histomo;.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-393-1409-02-_russland-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_87_d-jpg.578292

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Boeing XPBB-1 Sea Ranger, a twin-engine flying boat patrol bomber built for the US Navy. The order for this aircraft was canceled, to free production capacity to build the Boeing B-29, and only a single prototype was completed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Corsairs over Okinawa 10 June 45 in final stages of the battle

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 21, 2020)

B-17s flying through extremely heavy flak

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

USAAF Boeing B-29 Superfortress crash landed at Iwo Jima, April 21, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

F6F-5 Hellcat #49 of fighter squadron VF-6 aboard Essex-class fleet carrier USS Hancock (CV-19), April 21, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> The 312 BG began combat operations flying P-40s as the 312 FB Group. Finished the war flying B-32s.



Thank you for the information Greg. Kudos sir.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't thank me, read all about it in _Rampage of the Roaring 20s.
312th Bomb Group – International Historical Research Associates _

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Don't thank me, read all about it in _Rampage of the Roaring 20s.
> 312th Bomb Group – International Historical Research Associates _


Bought the book the day it became available.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2020)

A NACA P-61 test craft at Moffett Field, 1948
I'm surprised there was any interest in the P-61 at this date. It was already obsolete.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A NACA P-61 test craft at Moffett Field, 1948
> I'm surprised there was any interest in the P-61 at this date. It was already obsolete.
> 
> View attachment 578344



P-61s were operated in their design role after the war and were even designated "F-61." It was hoped that a jet aircraft wouid replace it but the P-82 fulfilled a night fighter/ all weather interceptor role until the F-89 and F94 came around. But as far as this one:

From Wiki:

_In 1948, the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics (NACA) obtained a P-61C from Air Research and Development Command for a series of drop tests of swept-wing aerodynamic drones at Moffett Field, California. Much engineering data was obtained from these tests. An RP-61C, AF Ser. No. 45-59300, thus became the last operational USAF P-61 to be retired at the end of the NACA testing in 1953. A second P-61C (AF Ser. No. 43-8330) which was still flyable was obtained from the Smithsonian Institution by NACA in October 1950 for these tests, and remained in use by NACA until 9 August 1954, being the last P-61 in government use. This aircraft is now on public display at the NASM's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center. P-61B-15NO, AF Ser. No. 42-39754, was used by NACA's Lewis Flight Propulsion Laboratory in Cleveland, Ohio, for tests of airfoil-type ramjets. P-61C-1NO, AF Ser. No. 43-8357, was used at Ames as a source for spare parts for other P-61 and RP-61 aircraft. _

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Bought the book the day it became available.


I'm still waiting impatiently for the Sunsetters and the Grim Reapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 22, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A NACA P-61 test craft at Moffett Field, 1948
> I'm surprised there was any interest in the P-61 at this date. It was already obsolete.


 
Forget the P-61, why on earth were we still messing about with dirigibles in 1948?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2020)

It's outside the paint shop, awaiting sign writing to show "Goodyear" .................... I'll get me coat !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 22, 2020)

Airframes said:


> It's outside the paint shop, awaiting sign writing to show "Goodyear" .................... I'll get me coat !



Please do, there's a good chap!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 22, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Forget the P-61, why on earth were we still messing about with dirigibles in 1948?



Because they were good patrol and AEW platforms. NACA also used (and uses) a number of military aircraft for research purposes that may not be related to their military use. They've also used gliders and sailplanes, they still use ex-USAF B-57s, and once used an F-106 as a glider.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-393-1409-18-_russland-_flugzeug_junkers_ju_87-jpg.578403

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 22, 2020)

H6K going down in flames

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2020)

B-24's during operation Market Garden. Sept 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 22, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Forget the P-61, why on earth were we still messing about with dirigibles in 1948?


In the 50s, as a small child I saw formations of them sometimes. In North Carolina you would see three or four of them together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2020)

One little, two little, three little boom-booms,
Four little, five little, six little boom-booms… https://wrhstol.com/2zqokGV

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2020)

A Russian soldier holds a German at gunpoint as he emerges from his hiding place in a Berlin basement, April 1945. No photo credit given.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2020)

Hisromil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1458-39-_russland-_luftwaffensoldaten_vor_getarnter_unterkunft_im_w-jpg.578521

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2020)

B-24 hit by flak during Mkt.Garden Sept 18th 1944 crashlands near Udenhout, 9 crew killed, 1 gunner survived

De crash of the American Liberator, 44-40210

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 23, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2020)

"What do you mean, you want to claim from our insurance company, because your car was written off by a *mquosito* ! ? Get out of here !!"

Really interesting pic - one prop feathered, and the port engine shut down before landing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)

That's the result of driving on the wrong side of a road.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2020)

Or landing on the wrong side of the road !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

Advert for window anti mosquito spray turns out to be a hoax

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2020)

That's one squashed mosquito that you can't wipe off of your windscreen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 23, 2020)

I have to say that the airframe took the landing forces really well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2020)

A film frame from a home video shows an unexploded German V-1 flying bomb in a pasture in the Netherlands, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2020)

This day in 1945, the first Soviet ground forces started to penetrate the outer suburbs of Berlin. By 24 April, elements of the 1st Belorussian Front and the 1st Ukrainian Front had completed the encirclement of the German capital. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> "You clean it up!. No you!"
> 
> P-47 pilot Lt Edwin King, flak caused oil leak, landed safely, Italy Jan 45
> 
> View attachment 577777


why is the "check engine" light flashing again? Must be another faulty fuse....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Gerhard Mix's Messerschmitt Bf 109F4 Trop Yellow 5 of 6.JG27 Yellow 5. Egypt, 14 Aug, 1942
> View attachment 577928


It followed me home, can I keep it?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> B-17s flying through extremely heavy flak
> View attachment 578301


Just watched an USAAF film on flak and how to avoid it. I'm guessing this is what the third is, "barrage"flak. Where all the guns fire at one predicted point in the sky instead of of continuously tracking with just 4 or 6 guns...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 578473
> 
> 
> No photo credit available.


Who says Cats don't like to be bathed!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1459-07-_russland-_bau_einer_befestigten_stellung-jpg.578652

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2020)

P-38 of Maj.Charles F. Matheson, Clastres, France 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2020)

Soviet aircraft dominating the skies over Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2020)

A P-51 Mustang (QV-J, serial number KM193) of No. 19 Squadron, RAF takes off at Peterhead, flown by Squadron Leader Peter Hearne, 20 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> P-38 of Maj.Charles F. Matheson, Clastres, France 1944
> 
> View attachment 578681



"See that guy over there? I want you guys to kick his a$$."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1459-10-_russland-_soldat_mit_mg_in_stellung_im_winter-jpg.578803

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2020)

New Zealander soldiers recapture a Matilda tank and take prisoner its German crew during Operation Crusader, 3 December 1941. War History Online.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2020)

75 years ago today. April 25 1945.

American and Soviet meeting at Torgau as Germany is split in half. American 2nd Lt. William Robertson and Russian Lt. Alexander Sylvashko met near Torgau, Germany, 25 April 1945. This staged photograph is probably from the following day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2020)

A flight of Thunderbolts buzz ground crew salvaging written-off P-47 wreckage

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2020)

Shell stuck in a Tiger’s track. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2020)

8.8-cm FlaK 36 in an ambush position, Netherlands. 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2020)

French resistance member Georges Blindes, smiles at the firing squad before him. Blindes was interrogated several times in this manner, but never said a words. He was eventually shipped off to a concentration camp in Blachownia Śląska, Poland, where he died in Oct 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2020)

Dr. Nagai of Nagasaki Hospital inspecting damage caused by the atomic bomb, Nagasaki, Japan, 1945. Nagai would die of radiation poisoning a few days after this photo was taken. War History Online

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots guys!
> 
> Picture of the day.


Oh dear..... here we go again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Sexy Rita Hayworth sacrificed her bumpers for war 1942 0082 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1459-12-_russland-_soldaten_in_stellung-jpg.578918

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2020)

RAF B-26s in formation over Egypt, likely 1943.
I didn't know the Brits used B-26's. You learn something new every day.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2020)

News to me as well. Good pic.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2020)

South African AF were also principal users, IIRC


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Since the British freed Belsen concentration camp, everything possible has been done to make the children forget any horrors they may have seen there. Most of these children had Jewish blood and many of their parents died in the camp. British soldiers have given up their cigarette rations to the adults and their sweets ration to the children of Belsen camp. Toys have also been requisitioned from nearby towns. Children playing on the swings at the Belsen concentration camp, Germany on April 26, 1945, which are erected by a R.E.M.E. detachment. A British soldier gives a helping hand.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2020)

P-51 Mustangs lined up on the flight line, Hickam Army Airfield, Oahu, Territory of Hawai'i.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2020)

Kristiansund during the Nazi bombing late April to May, 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2020)

French R-35 near the French-German border during the Phoney War, 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2020)

“Soviet Union, North – A halted StuG III convoy during the advance through Latvia, July 1941.”

BArch Bild 101I-009-0882-04 // Schröter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 26, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> RAF B-26s in formation over Egypt, likely 1943.
> I didn't know the Brits used B-26's. You learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 578955


These are Marauder Is of RAF 14 Sqn. 
They were used in North Africa and the Med for anti-shipping and maritime reconnaissance. 14 Sqn has the distinction of being the only Marauder unit to conduct successful torpedo attacks vs enemy shipping, sinking a couple ships in the Aegean Sea in early '43.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

Histomil.com\\\\\\\
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1459-31-_russland-_soldat_mit_osternest-jpg.579084

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Martin PBM Mariners

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

... it strikes me that there is something profound vastly historical ... about this picture ... and about why Hitler was able to motivate and move so many millions of Christians. Just finished a re-read of Panzer Gunner, an account by a Canadian-born Mennonite whose parents had NEVER lived in Germany but were German Ukrainians. His parents sent him and his brother BACK to Germany in 1937. The father then left Canada for Germany and father and son both served on the Eastern Front. Hitler spun fibers of myth and history and made an irresistible 'magic carpet'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1477-14-_russland-_soldaten_in_anha-nger-_pferd-jpg.579104

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2020)

P-51 Mustang fighter planes of No. 316 Polish Fighter Squadron lined up for take off at Andrews Field in Great Britain, 27 April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2020)

Somewhere in the Pacific. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2020)

USAAF Capt. Dewey E. Newhart with his Republic P-47D-15-RE Thunderbolt “Mud N’ Mules” of 350th Fighter Squadron, 353rd Fighter Group, 8th Air Force. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2020)

Two American Marines, Douglas Lightheart and Gerald Thursby, resting during Battle of Peleliu in the Palau Islands, September 15th, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Helldiver waveoff, USS Bunker Hill, Caribbean

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Soviet Shturmovik's fly over the ruins of Berlin. April 28 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, April 28 1945.
UN delegates meeting in San Francisco

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-in-pose-auf-jpg.579221

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2020)

B-17s of the 615th Bombardment Squadron, 401st Bombardment Group parked in the snow at Deenethorpe Airfield, England. 12 January 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2020)

Petlyakov Pe-8. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2020)

The end of fascism in Italy; Mussolini, his mistress and sympathizers lie in a pile in Milan. Mussolini is the one in the bottom left with the rapier in his stomach. April 1945. No photo credit available.
\

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2020)

Supermarine Spitfire Mk Vb operated by 336th Fighter Squadron, 4th Fighter Group, USAAF, painted in standard RAF camouflage scheme at RAF Debden, Essex, UK. Early 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:

5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2020)

Burned aircraft engine and debris litter the flight deck of the USS Franklin (CV-13). She is the New York Navy Yard to repair the battle damage she received off Japan on March 19, 1945.
Note: USS Rolette (AKA-99) is visible at the far right.
Photographed on April 28, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-sitzen-in-einer-jpg.579314

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Escort carrier USS Thetis Bay transporting aircraft to Alameda, Cal, for repair, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2020)

A Royal Air Force Avro Lancaster heavy bomber drops food packages over The Netherlands in Operation MANNA.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Royal Air Force Avro Lancaster 'Princess Patricia' of No. 514 Squadron at RAF Waterbeach, Cambridgeshire, England, being loaded with food for Operation MANNA, 29 April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2020)

U.S. Navy seaplane tender USS St. George (AV-16) at anchor at Kerama Retto, 29 April 1945. This remarkable photo of a Kamikaze diving on the USS St. George just as the proximity fuse of an anti-aircraft shell fired by the ship detonated. The Kamikaze aircraft disintegrated a moment later.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2020)

Escort carrier USS Thetis Bay transporting aircraft to Alameda, Cal, for repair, 1944
Curtis HellDiver....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2020)

Sure! Why not?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2020)

German children watch U.S. Tanks of 87th Division, Third U.S. Army, enter town of Kobern, Germany. March 16, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2020)

SS-Hauptsturmführer Max Teichmann his driver lie dead on the ground after being shot by U.S troops of the 12th Armored Division. 29 April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 579369
> 
> SS-Hauptsturmführer Max Teichmann his driver lie dead on the ground after being shot by U.S troops of the 12th Armored Division. 29 April 1945. No photo credit available.


Not Teichmann but SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS Ernst Fick and his driver 

On April 29, 1945, during the oflag assembly a plane with Polish insygnia had appeared in the sky, circled above the assembly square, tried to signal something and went away. Soon on the road to the camp appeared American tanks. At the same time from the other side of Murnau 2 German cars approached. They stopped upon noticing the tanks. Germans had been taken by surprise. SS officer in the first car opened fire from the machine gun, at the same time his companion jumped out of the veihicle. Both men were killed on a spot by Americans. The same fate met the passangers of the second car. Among the killed Germans was SS general Fik. His briefcase contained the letter signed by Himmler. It was an order to kill all 5000 Polish officers in Murnau. To execute this task Fik had had at his dsposal an SS group in 40 armoured vehicles that started from Munich. Most likely the SS-man intended to assemble the POWs and killed them with the machine guns fire from guard's towers. 

Info über Gen.major Ernst Otto Fick - Forum der Wehrmacht

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Dutch fleet go to Sourabaja Naval Base in Holland during WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2020)

His
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldatengra-ber-mit-blumenschmuck-und-jpg.579446

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2020)

A 9th AF P-38 "Droop Snoot".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Not Teichmann but SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS Ernst Fick and his driver
> 
> On April 29, 1945, during the oflag assembly a plane with Polish insygnia had appeared in the sky, circled above the assembly square, tried to signal something and went away. Soon on the road to the camp appeared American tanks. At the same time from the other side of Murnau 2 German cars approached. They stopped upon noticing the tanks. Germans had been taken by surprise. SS officer in the first car opened fire from the machine gun, at the same time his companion jumped out of the veihicle. Both men were killed on a spot by Americans. The same fate met the passangers of the second car. Among the killed Germans was SS general Fik. His briefcase contained the letter signed by Himmler. It was an order to kill all 5000 Polish officers in Murnau. To execute this task Fik had had at his dsposal an SS group in 40 armoured vehicles that started from Munich. Most likely the SS-man intended to assemble the POWs and killed them with the machine guns fire from guard's towers.
> 
> Info über Gen.major Ernst Otto Fick - Forum der Wehrmacht



Thank you for the correction Snautzer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2020)

Ground crew work on a P-61, France, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2020)

American patrol in the Ardennes, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thank you for the correction Snautzer.


Thank you for the pic. I got interested in it and did a search. Thought it to be more then a good story so i added on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2020)

Histomil.cp,
foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldatengruppe-posiert-fu-r-erinnerungsfoto-jpg.579548

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Is that a svt-40 rifle?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2020)

B-26's, Chipping Ongar/Willingale, England

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2020)

Maori troops line up on the quayside at Alexandria in Egypt following their evacuation from Crete, 3 June 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2020)

B-17G Fortress 'Liquid-8-Or' of 569th Bomb Squadron dropping cases of '10 in 1' rations into Holland during Operation CHOWHOUND aimed at breaking the famine in western Holland, May 1 or 3, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2020)

F4U Corsair fighters being offloaded from U.S. Navy Bogue-class escort carrier USS Altamaha (CVE-18) onto a barge at Guiuan Harbor, Samar, Philippines, 1 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2020)

SB2C _Helldiver_ from USS _Hancock _(CV-19) in flight over a burning Japanese vessel off French Indochina, 12 January 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2020)

Anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2020)

An American GI inspects a knocked out SdKfz 222 Ausf B South West of Carentan. The vehicle belonged to the 17 SS Panzer-Grenadier Division, “Götz von Berlichingen”. Normandy, France. 1944 No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 1, 2020)

Double post...please move along.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 1, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 579650
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Republic XF-12 Rainbow

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2020)

A British soldier sizes up two burnt-out Jagdtigers, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 1, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Escort carrier USS Thetis Bay transporting aircraft to Alameda, Cal, for repair, 1944
> Curtis HellDiver....?
> View attachment 579332


Looks more like a Grumman J2F Duck, I think I can see the lower hull float in front of the Cowling, Plus they were still in service.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2020)

... agree


----------



## at6 (May 1, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-sitzen-in-einer-jpg.579314
> View attachment 579314



"I'm tellin' ya Fritz. This is the worst out house I've ever seen."


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

2. WK Nachrichtentruppe "Meldehunde mit Führern unter Gasmaske" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2020)

T-34-85 tank and SU-100 tank destroyer of Soviet 1st Guards Tank Army outside of Berlin, Germany, 30 Apr 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2020)

An Indian soldier with a Lee-Enfield bolt-action rifle in the prone firing position. Egypt, May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
france-12-jun-1940-french-plane-coulanges-jpg.579732

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2020)

Post # 16,584 - "Alarm! Covid-19 kommt !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2020)

A 392nd Bomb Group B-24 after crash landing on a road near Foulsham, 14 February 1945 Every time a B-24 belly lands, its twisted up and wrecked beyond repair. maybe that's why they needed to build so many of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2. WK Nachrichtentruppe "Meldehunde mit Führern unter Gasmaske" | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579702


Even the dog is required to wear a mask now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Vintage Press Photo 1944 German Luftwaffe ME 109 Flamed By US B 24 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
france-19-sep-1940-assault-troops-jpg.579926

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2020)

I've never seen these pics until today. A remarkable set showing the ditching of a Hellcat.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2020)

WorldWarPhotos
Panzer III Ausf G code R21 Kursk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2020)

no photo credit avialable

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2020)

Sikorsky R-4 landing at the base of Mt. Suribachi, Iwo Jima. 3 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2020)

Dornier do 217 night fighter No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2020)

B-24 "Destiny's Tot", Pandaveswar, India

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2020)

Marshal Tito accompanied by Squadron Leader Mileta Protić and high ranking Yugoslav and RAF officers inspecting the lineup of Spitfires Mk VC from No 352 (Yugoslav) Squadron. (No photo credit available.)
Incidentally today is the 40th anniversary of Josip Broz Tito's death.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2020)

WorldWarPhotos
Damaged Panzer III on trailer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2020)

llies examining a captured Mistel flying bomb, a Focke-Wulf Fw-190 piggybacked onto a Junkers Ju-88 bomber. The bomber would be filled with explosives and controlled by the fighter pilot, France, 4 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2020)

D4Y3 Suisei special attack aircraft diving at USS Sangamon as part of Operation Kikusui No. 5, off Kerama Retto, Ryukyu Islands, Japan, 4 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2020)

Marine TBM-3 Avengers of VMTB-232 at Okinawa on May 4, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2020)

Panzer 35(t)s during the Invasion of France, May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2020)

The Hawker Hurricane could absorb a far greater degree of damage than the Spitfire, was easier to repair, and generally considered the more rugged and dependable of the two. Copyright RAF Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2020)

A soldier of the 1st Polish Armoured Division shares his food with two Dutch children at Tilburg, the Netherlands. No photo credit given.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2020)

HMS Rodney underway off Liverpool, England, United Kingdom, 4 May 1942. Imperial War Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 4, 2020)

That was a weird class of battleship


----------



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> No photo credit given.



British war correspondent and photographer Charles E. Brown. His collection of over 30,000 images is held by the RAF Museum.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
german-wwii-photo-wehrmacht-soldier-with-mg-34-jpg.580168

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2020)

Avenger of Ens. R.J. Bye, USS Enterprise. The ensign almost went bye bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2020)

The Nikitin-Shevchenko IS-2 was a single seat "polymorphic" fighter with a folding lower wing which retracted into the upper wing. It was powered by a Tumansky M-88 1,100 hp 14-cylinder twin-row air-cooled radial engine and armed with two light and two heavy machine guns. While in trials it proved to have the short take off distance and good climb rate of biplane but it lacked in comparison of the latest monoplanes. Tests were interupted by the German invasion of 1941 and never resumed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> British war correspondent and photographer Charles E. Brown. His collection of over 30,000 images is held by the RAF Museum.




The Hurricane photo Nuuumannn?


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2020)

WorldWarPhotos
wehrmacht_soldiers_with_mg34_dimitrijewka_eastern_front_july_1942-jpg.580212

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 5, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> That was a weird class of battleship


The _Rodney _and _Nelson _were conversions of super battleships laid down before the Washington Naval Treaty. In order for them to meet the weight class limitations of the treaty the rear of the ships were lopped off, leaving only the forward turrets.


----------



## Glider (May 5, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> The _Rodney _and _Nelson _were conversions of super battleships laid down before the Washington Naval Treaty. In order for them to meet the weight class limitations of the treaty the rear of the ships were lopped off, leaving only the forward turrets.


They were not conversions of a previous design but were designed from the beginning to meet the class limitations of the treaty. The Japanese and USA had 16in battleships and the UK were allowed to build two but they had to meet the weight restrictions, hence the unusual design


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The Hurricane photo Nuuumannn?



Yup, as far as I know. I'm also dubious about "no photo credit available" as an adequate source, but that's just me. Not trying to pick a fight, but you know where you got the photos you post from, so why not just write that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
Venice k583ax4dtcs11-jpg.580313

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2020)

Dauntless of VB-16, USS Lexington

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2020)

F4U-1D Corsair on the flight deck of USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) off Okinawa, 6 May 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 6, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> Venice k583ax4dtcs11-jpg.580313
> View attachment 580313


Eh Luigi! Cheap bastards brought their own boats.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2020)

Or " US helps with recent flood control in Venice".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, as far as I know. I'm also dubious about "no photo credit available" as an adequate source, but that's just me. Not trying to pick a fight, but you know where you got the photos you post from, so why not just write that?




Being a photography, I understand what you are saying. I get most of these off of Tumblr, so it is a crap shoot as to weather or not you get a copyright with the pic. I post them when they are available. If they aren't, not much I can do but take it down if there is a complaint. Oh, and I edited and gave proper copyright.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2020)

Japanese heavy cruiser Mikuma, photographed from a USS Enterprise (CV-6) SBD aircraft during the Battle of Midway, after she had been bombed by planes from Enterprise and USS Hornet (CV-8). Note her shattered midships structure, torpedo dangling from the after port side tube… No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2020)

This day in 1945, the end of the three-month-long siege of the city of Breslau. Breslau was the last major city in Germany to surrender. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2020)

Private D. E. Hailey and T. M. Conway of the Australian 2/23 Infantry Battalion in their Bren gun pit on the forward slope of B Company position, Tarakan, Borneo, May 1945 ww2dbaseSource ww2dbaseAustralian War Memorial

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2020)

This day in 1945, American and German soldiers fought side-by-side during the defence of Castle Itter, Austria, against an attacking force from the 17th SS Panzergrenadier Division. It was also the only battle where Americans and Germans fought together during the war. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
kfz-10-jpg.580434

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 580397
> 
> 
> This day in 1945, American and German soldiers fought side-by-side during the defence of Castle Itter, Austria, against an attacking force from the 17th SS Panzergrenadier Division. It was also the only battle where Americans and Germans fought together during the war. No photo credit available.



Battle for Castle Itter - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2020)

A B-17 belly landed. June 11 1944. If this was a B-24, the aircraft would be twisted apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2020)

... I remember building the Lindbetg B-17 kit back in the day and being impressed by the layout, construction & proportions of the AC ...


----------



## swampyankee (May 7, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> The _Rodney _and _Nelson _were conversions of super battleships laid down before the Washington Naval Treaty. In order for them to meet the weight class limitations of the treaty the rear of the ships were lopped off, leaving only the forward turrets.



Not conversions; redesigns. There's a series of articles, "Washington's Cherry Trees," published in _Warship International _about 35 years ago about the could-have-beens.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2020)

Marine colonel Francis Fenton kneels before the body of his son, PFC Michael Fenton, killed hours before. Okinawa, May 7, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 7, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Not conversions; redesigns. There's a series of articles, "Washington's Cherry Trees," published in _Warship International _about 35 years ago about the could-have-beens.


Yes. I used the wrong word.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2020)

A US airman embraces an English woman in the crowds at Piccadilly Circus after the news of Germany’s surrender broke in London on May 7, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2020)

USS Arkansas (BB-33) steaming near the east coast, April 11, 1944. Photographed from a blimp of squadron ZP-11.
80-G-229753

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2020)

Panzer IV Ausf F of 5th Panzer Division crosses a muddy stream during the Battle of Moscow, Nov 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2020)

A Japanese soldier hoists aloft a German baby during the Japanese occupation of Batavia (Jakarta), Indonesia. March 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2020)

*Year 1945, Czechoslovakia, Prague*
Czechoslovak policeman _("četník")_ is firing against German position in window during Prague uprising. About 700 police officers died during Prague uprising.
_Source: VHÚ Praha_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1942 Silence Saves Soldaten Skins Also Stark Empfohlen Same Australien Wirephoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1945 Schlachtschiff BB-63 Uss Missouri Mail Lieferung 8x10 Original News Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
nov-8th-1942-dead-soldier-of-rommels-jpg.580617

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1940 Getarnt Raf Flugzeug IN Frankreich 6.5x8.5 Original Nachrichten Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

1941 Britisch Soldat Überprüfen Tarnfarbe Malaya 7x9 Original Nachrichten Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2020)

SBD Dauntless versus house. The tiled roof, ocean and hills in the back makes me think this is in the San Diego area.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2020)

That's actually quite impressive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2020)

Shortest landing ever.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2020)

"Hey, Chuck, when I said 'let's have a night on the tiles', I didn't mean ..........."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2020)

Here is some more info.

https://coronadohistory.org/static/...jKaXGm78jY6rpUE48TESTarH7nNaBa0LGK3_A_0I3Xi8I

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2020)

Great pic.
I thought, at first, it was the famous Beaufighter dropping a Tricolor episode, but it appears to be a Mosquito.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2020)

It was posted on FB by Vintage Wings of Canada and yes it's a Mosquito. Labelled as late 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2020)

A B-24 Liberator of the 461st Bomb Group, 15th U.S. Air Force drops supplies over a British PoW camp in Austria, May 8, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Original WW II U.S. Savings Bonds Photo: Woman Showing Goal Chart | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (May 9, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 580515
> 
> 
> A US airman embraces an English woman in the crowds at Piccadilly Circus after the news of Germany’s surrender broke in London on May 7, 1945. No photo credit available.


I was watching recently recovered films of the VE Day celebrations and I was struck by how few British servicemen were present. Most young uniformed men were American.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

1940's WWII US Air Force Men Laughing Flight Deck Brunswick Maine Naval | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

Orig. Foto Modellbau Junkers Ju 52 Flugzeug m. Kennung D-AHIT 1936 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
original-foto-2-wk-1939-reparatur-am-kettenfahrzeug-jpg.580729

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (May 9, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> SBD Dauntless versus house. The tiled roof, ocean and hills in the back makes me think this is in the San Diego area.
> 
> View attachment 580635


Navigation skills are pretty good to. It looks like its the only house for miles, and he hit it bang on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

VINTAGE WORLD WAR 2 original art ,MOROCCO GERMANY,USA ITEMS restricted items | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Capt. Marion Carl with his plane in Guadalcanal, Solomon Isl. | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Capt. Marion Carl with his plane in Guadalcanal, Solomon Isl. | eBay


Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 580136
> 
> 
> HMS Rodney underway off Liverpool, England, United Kingdom, 4 May 1942. Imperial War Museum.


Original WW2 Battleship H.M.S. RODNEY Real Photograph Postcard c.1939. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aurum (May 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.cp,
> foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldatengruppe-posiert-fu-r-erinnerungsfoto-jpg.579548
> View attachment 579548





Snautzer01 said:


> Is that a svt-40 rifle?


Seems yes it is. I heard that it was rather appreciated by germans.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aurum (May 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> foto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-in-pose-auf-jpg.579221
> View attachment 579221


By the way its the BT-7 cruise tank. I've never heard that germans used them somehow.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

They did. Quite a few soviet tanks got new owners like this t34. I.g.

Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships)
And
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/1567367198202-png.550778/

Or french Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships)


Go through that thread and you will see soviet french english and american tanks with new management.


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2020)

Marine PBJ bombers in flight near Emirau Island, likely 1944. SW Pacific.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2020)

I hope the cannon shell didn't penetrate! Even if not, if the gunner was in there, imagine his surprise to see his window shatter in front of him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2020)

WWP
wehrmacht soldiers and Hiwi of Grenadier Regiment 460 Eastern Front

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2020)

Grumman XF8F-1 Bearcat near Patuxent River, Maryland, 10 May 1945. Possibly the best dogfighter developed by the U.S. in the war, it arrives just a little too late to see combat in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2020)

A U.S. Marine Corps Grumman F6F-5N Hellcat is launched from the deck of the escort carrier USS Block Island off Okinawa on 10 May 1945. Note white painted radome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2020)

Sikorsky JRS-1 flying boat aircraft at Langley, Virginia, United States, 10 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2020)

One of six German armoured trains used during the invasion of the Netherlands. This one crashed into a Dutch "asparagus obstacle" at Mill, May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2020)

US Army radioman Corporal John Robbins operating his SCR 188, Dobodura, New Guinea, 9 May 1943 ww2dbasePhotographer ; Harold Newman Source ww2dbaseUnited States Army Signal Corps

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2020)

RAF Sergeant-Pilot Smith after returning to USS Wasp upon accidentally losing his drop tank on launch, 9 May 1942; Photographer; Leslie Elliott Source;The Elliott Family

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I hope the cannon shell didn't penetrate! Even if not, if the gunner was in there, imagine his surprise to see his window shatter in front of him.
> 
> View attachment 580814



What are the two things on the sides, towards the bottom? Some kind of field mod having to do with getting rid of the spent brass? Never saw that before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2020)

SBD Dauntless of VB-8, USS Hornet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2020)

WWF
....the stare

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2020)

Lancaster bombers taxiing at Lubeck aerodrome, as they prepare to fly former British POWs back home to Britain, 11 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2020)

Supplies being unloaded from a Halifax aircraft of 644 Squadron at Gardermoen airfield near Oslo following the arrival of British forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, May 11th 1945.

USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) burning after first kamikazi strike, off Okinawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Schönes Originalfoto,Frankreich,Flugzeug HE111,KG54,Staffelemblem Totenkopf | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2020)

SBD Dantlesses of VMSB-231 at Majuro Atoll, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2020)

WWP
battle_weary_german_troops_in_stahlhelm_in_trench_kiev_1941_eastern_front-jpg.581094

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2020)

U.S. Navy battleship USS New Mexico (BB-40) being hit by a Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate special attack aircraft at dusk off Okinawa, 12 May 1945; photo taken from heavy cruiser USS Wichita (CA-45). While she was approaching her berth in the Hagushi anchorage, just after sunset on 12 May, she was attacked by two kamikazes. One of them plunged into her. She was set on fire and 54 members of New Mexico's crew were killed, while a further 119 were wounded. Swift action led to the fires being extinguished within 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 12, 2020)

The Avia B-135 was a Czech fighter used exclusively by the Bulgarian Air Force. It was based on a previous prototype, the B-35. The 135 was underpowered, had a wood fixed pitch prop, and average armament. In service, they had engine problems and many were used as trainers. 4 135s, however, intercepted B-24 formations that flew over Bulgarian airspace after bombing Ploesti oil fields and possibly shot down 1 B-24. It had 860hp and a top speed of 535kph (332mph). It was armed with 2 0.30 cal machine guns and a 20mm autocannon. The 135 was a modern design, but was never developed further to work out the kinks and saw little action.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2020)

WWP
wehrmacht_soldier_with_handgranaten-jpg.581195

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2020)

An F4U Corsair, of VF-17 has come to grief!, USS Bunker Hill 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

Hope the pilot was OK.
Interesting shot - the tyre on the port wheel appears to be smooth tread, with block tread on the starboard side. I wonder if this is just wear, or fitting what was available, or deliberate, perhaps to prevent skipping or similar ?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2020)

A Swedish soldier and Norwegian resistance member shaking hands at the border, celebrating the end of German occupation in Norway, Värmland/Hedmark, 7 May 1945.

German forces in Denmark surrendered on 5 May, and on the same day, General Eisenhower dispatched a telegram to resistance headquarters in Norway, which was passed on to General Franz Böhme; it contained information on how to make contact with Allied General Headquarters. Karl Dönitz dismissed Reichskommissar of Norway Josef Terboven from his post on 7 May, transferring his powers to General Böhme. At 21:10 on the same day, the German High Command ordered Böhme to follow the capitulation plans, he made a radio broadcast at 22:00 in which he declared that German forces in Norway would obey the capitulation orders.

Photograph taken by Dan Gunnar.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2020)

German Tank Pz.Kpfw. VI Tiger from 502nd Panzer Battalion in Nevel, Pskov Region (January, 1944)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

"Hey Dad, look what Santa left on the Christmas tree for me !"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 13, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> WWP
> wehrmacht_soldier_with_handgranaten-jpg.581195
> View attachment 581195


Dear Ma, 
Am having a good time here in Camp Crotch Rat.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> WWP
> wehrmacht_soldier_with_handgranaten-jpg.581195
> View attachment 581195


Ordnung muss sein, so 4 granades, threw one, now fill in form gt-67a-45 then get approval, then....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2020)

TBM Avenger of VC-83 making the 4,000th landing on the Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Sargent Bay CVE-83 on May 13, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2020)

On May 13, 1945, Winston and Clementine Churchill attended a thanksgiving service at St. Paul's Cathedral in London. The war in Europe had just ended, but the conflict with a fiercely resisting Japan seemed likely to continue for some time to come.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> An F4U Corsair, of VF-17 has come to grief!, USS Bunker Hill 1943
> 
> View attachment 581205


Blackburn relates the difficulties of carrier certification for the F4U in his book _The Jolly Rogers. _The early Corsairs had a nasty tendency to bounce on landing and blow tires at an alarming rate. This was fixed eventually, but...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2020)

North Atlantic Convoy seen from the flight deck of aircraft carrier USS Core (CVE-13), on the 1st of November 1943.

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2020)

Story behind the photo here: Saved From the Sea: Pilots Rescued – Ditching Near the Azores

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

2. Weltkrieg Stuka JU8 Bomben Abwurf | eBay

Photoshop in 1942 was not that good

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2020)

HISTOMIL.COM
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1499-27-_russland-_soldaten_bei_besprechung-jpg.581331

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 14, 2020)

A Corsair belly landed in a corn field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2020)

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 14, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> HISTOMIL.COM
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1499-27-_russland-_soldaten_bei_besprechung-jpg.581331
> View attachment 581331


"Over here is the Dennys and this is my favorite Mcdonalds. I want you to ride over there and bring me my Big Mac."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-394-1499-25-_russland-_soldaten_an_flak-mg-jpg.581452

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2020)

F4U Corsair takeoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2020)

F4U Corsair fighters being offloaded from escort carrier USS Altamaha onto a barge at Guiuan Harbor, Samar, Philippines, 1 May 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 15, 2020)

derelict Ki-48

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> derelict Ki-48
> View attachment 581494


Looks like a Betty bomber.


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2020)

B-29 Superfortress bomber 'City of Pittsfield;Two Passes and a Crap' of 39th BG of US 61st BS about to sink after being ditched north of Guam, Mariana Islands, 15 May 1945; she was damaged by flak over Nagoya, Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 15, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Looks like a Betty bomber.


I can't be certain, but the vertical bracing in the center of the nose makes me think it's a Ki-48 
Close up for comparison:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2020)

TheHistoryNet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2020)

TheHistoryNet
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-m2kbk-771-34-_arnheim-_sturmgeschu-tze-jpg.581586

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2020)

TheHistoryNet
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-163-0319-03a-_griechenland-_deutsche_infanterie_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.581618

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2020)

B-24J Liberators of the 494th Bomb Group receive maintenance on Angaur, Palau Islands, Dec 8 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2020)

The Kriegsmarine (German Navy) Type VIIC U-boat U-776 moored at Westminster Pier by the Houses of Parliament, London, England, UK. The U-Boat was taken for a brief tour of the UK coast after it was surrendered on 16 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2020)

German officers and their crew from the surrendered U-873 at the Portsmouth Navy Yard in New Hampshire, 16 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2020)

General George Patton, Commanding General U.S. Third Army, has arrived in London. General Patton swinging camera in his hand arriving at his London hotel. on May 16, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2020)

A scale model of a U.S. Navy aircraft carrier sits in Rockefeller Plaza’s Lower Plaza in New York on May 16, 1945.The Model was placed there in conjunction with the Seventh War Loan Drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2020)

I've never seen these pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

1941 Press Photo British Air Force experts assemble fighting plane in Singapore | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Large war gun at the Great British Fortress of Singapore | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-395-1513-09-_russland-_luftwaffensoldaten-_holzbunker-jpg.581761

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2020)

The Lockheed XP2V-1 Neptune prototype in 1945. The type made its first flight on this day on May 17th 1945. The P2V Neptune series of aircraft was one of the more successful post-war designs for America, with service that spanned decades for a handful of American-friendly countries. The system was designed by Lockheed Corporation from the outset as a land-based maritime patrol and reconnaissance platform. The system proved so versatile and effective, that the base production model spawned a large series of variants in specialized roles.

It was developed for the US Navy by Lockheed to replace the Lockheed PV-1 Ventura and PV-2 Harpoon, and was replaced in turn by the Lockheed P-3 Orion. Designed as a land-based aircraft, the Neptune never made a carrier landing, but a small number were converted and deployed as carrier-launched, stop-gap nuclear bombers that would have to land on shore or ditch. The type was successful in export, and saw service with several armed forces.
The P2V Neptune was a twin engine high-wing monoplane design. Sporting various Wright-brand powerplants throughout its production run, the aircraft featured outstanding range. A most identifiable feature being the single large rudder on the empennage, though the overall gangly design of the nose was another memorable feature. The Neptune split time between the United States Navy and the United States Air Force, though it is widely remembered for its service with the Navy branch. Over 1,000 were built in a wide range of variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2020)

PBY Catalina of No. 202 Squadron RAF based at Gibraltar, in flight approaching Europa Point on returning from an anti-submarine patrol

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 17, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-395-1513-09-_russland-_luftwaffensoldaten-_holzbunker-jpg.581761
> View attachment 581763


The German version of "Little House on the Prairie">

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2020)

Nein, ist ein Hobbithaus !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2020)

F4U-5, VF-21A, NAS Oakland

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (May 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> F4U-5, VF-21A, NAS Oakland
> 
> View attachment 581938



Great shot - I haven't seen that one before. I think we're looking at an FG-1D however - whoever provided the you with the photo didn't notice the prop, exhausts, canopy, or "FG-1D" on the tail...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

"Little House on the Prairie" .... with organ muzak

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
russland-feldzug-16081942-bei-gretnja-u-bergang-u-ber-jpg.581953

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2020)

"See Hans, I_* told*_ you he could walk on water !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2020)

U.S. Navy Curtiss SB2C Helldivers over Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, 18 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2020)

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2020)

*This Day in History: World War II’s most famous bomber, Memphis Belle *
On this day in 1943, a B-17 Flying Fortress completes its 25th combat mission without losing a member of its crew. Memphis Belle would return to the United States, embark on a war bond tour, and become one of the most famous bombers to emerge from World War II.
She was nearly sold for scrap metal after the war, but Memphis mayor Walter Chandler saved her for $350. Today, she’s been refurbished and sits at the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force in Dayton, Ohio.
Memphis Belle’s survival was no small feat.
“If you want just one word on how we were able to go through the hell over Europe 25 times and get back without a casualty,” Captain Robert K. Morgan later said, “I’ll give it to you. It is teamwork. Until you have been on a Flying Fortress in combat, you can’t know how essential that is.”
Indeed, the men on his crew were so focused on teamwork that they developed a ritual of sorts. They would gather around the plane before a mission and recite an informal pledge: “If only one airplane comes back today, it’s going to be us.” It reminded them, as Morgan would later say, “that we were no longer ten individuals but one interdependent unit.”
Memphis Belle finished her 25th mission on May 17, 1943—a huge milestone! It meant everyone on the crew could go home. Nevertheless that 25th mission wasn’t necessarily her toughest endeavor.
Her crew would never forget an earlier mission on January 23. The story concludes at the link in the comments.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2020)

IJA garrison a vantage point overlooking the Chinese countryside, on the lookout for KMT and communist forces. 1939. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2020)

Corsair, VF-33, NAS Atlantic City, Josiah Nj Note the wing rails for rockets. And the tail of a PB4Y on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2020)

From the cockpit. B-17 No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 582061


Is that not a ww1 helmet? No boots no rings. Plundered. Volkssturm i think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2020)

F6F-5N Hellcat #92 ''Butch'' of VMF(N)-511 on board the Commncement Bay-class escort carrier USS Block Island (CVE-106), near Okinawa, May 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2020)

A party of armourers loading a Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm Hellcat fighter (808 Squadron) with rocket projectiles. These are for use against the Japanese against whom the HMS Khedive is operating with the East Indies Fleet. 18-19 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago. May 19 1945.

Jewish camp inmates at Bergen-Belsen hold an open air service to celebrate the Jewish Summer Festival of Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2020)

SBD Dauntlesses of VB-42 during night flying training, USS Ranger, Atlantic. Note the landing light on the wing tips are illuminated.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2020)

Lt.(jg) Ray Wallace, a TBM pilot, gives the cut for an Avenger torpedo bomber as it comes over the fantail and heads down for the flight deck of the USS Anzio (CVE-57), 20 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 20, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> SBD Dauntlesses of VB-42 during night flying training, USS Ranger, Atlantic. Note the landing light on the wing tips are illuminated.
> 
> View attachment 582164


Also note that there woulld appear to be flames from the exhausts on the two lead aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2020)

First Canadian Army generals in Hilversum, the Netherlands, on May 20 1945. Sitting, from left to right: Stanisław Maczek, 1st Polish Armoured Division; Guy Simonds, II Canadian Corps; H.D.G. Crerar, 1st Canadian Army; Charles Foulkes, I Canadian Corps; B.M. Hoffmeister, 5th Armoured Division. Standing, from left to right: R.H. Keefler, 3rd Infantry Division; A.B. Matthews, 2nd Infantry Division; H.W. Foster, 1st Infantry Division; R.W. Moncel, 4th Armoured Brigade; S.B. Rawlins, 49th British Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2020)

Vought F4U-1A "Corsair" fighter (BuNo 55995)
COf fighter squadron seventeen (VF-17), on Bougainville in February 1944. This plane was flown by Lieutenant Junior Grade Ira C Kepford, and wears sixteen Japanese flags representing his total number of "kills". Note VF-17 insignia on the planes nose.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2020)

Sir Winston Churchill 75 years ago this week. One of the giants of Western Civilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2020)

Source de Havilland Aircraft Museum FB Page:

"Remembering Sir Geoffrey de Havilland OM CBE AFC RDI FRAeS, who died 21st May 1965. Engineer, aviation pioneer, innovator, naturalist, Hertfordshire’s largest employer in his day, and the father of today's aerospace industry. A true great in the worlds of science, technology & engineering."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
top-foto-ostfront-1941-krim-deutsche-landser-im-jpg.582435

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2020)

A Corsair of VF-17 landing on the USS Bunker Hill 1943. Note the hook has engaged the arrestor cable.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 22, 2020)

What a great shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2020)

Consolidated TBY-2 Sea Wolf in flight over Naval Air Station, Patuxent River, Maryland, on 22 May 1945. One of the more interesting "what-if" aircraft of the war. The original design was not by Consolidated Aircraft, but rather by Vought, who designed the then XTBU-1 Sea Wolf to a 1939 US Navy requirement. The first prototype flew two weeks after Pearl Harbor. Its performance was deemed superior to the Grumman TBF Avenger and the Navy placed an order for 1,000 examples.

Several unfortunate incidents intervened; the prototype was damaged in a rough arrested landing trial, and when repaired a month later was again damaged in a collision with a training aircraft. Once repaired again, the prototype was accepted by the Navy. However, by this time Vought was heavily over-committed to other contracts, especially for the F4U Corsair fighter, and had no production capacity. It was arranged that Consolidated-Vultee would produce the aircraft (as the TBY), but this had to wait until the new production facility in Allentown, Pennsylvania, was complete, which took until late 1943. The production TBYs were radar-equipped, with a radome under the right-hand wing. The first aircraft flew on 20 August 1944. By this time though, the Avenger equipped every torpedo squadron in the Navy, and there was no need for the Sea Wolf; in addition, numerous small problems delayed entry into service. Orders were cancelled after production started, and the 180 built were used for training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
volchovpocket1942-032-jpg.582580

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2020)

Just a split second away from disaster! A Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (“Dragon Slayer”) attacking a squadron of B29 Superfortresses over Japan, 1945

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2020)

Jeez, that's ****ing close !!
If those are smoke puffs from the tail guns of the two B-29's, then it looks like there was more than one attacker.

Edited to correct typo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2020)

Great pic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2020)

U.S. Marine pilot, 2nd Lt. William W. Edlridge of Hixon, Tenn., stands on the wing of his Corsair fighter plane on Okinawa on May 23, 1945. He was a student at the University of Chattanooga, Tenn. before leaving to enter flight training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2020)

Sailors prep a TDD-2 target drone on May 23, 1945 on the catapult of the battleship USS Wisconsin (BB-64).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2020)

A Japanese shell explodes in front of a M4 of A Company, 763rd Tank Battalion, sheltering soldiers from the 96th Infantry Division from the shell’s shrapnel, Okinawa. Apr 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

The only information that came with this photograph was B-17F – 97 Bomb group. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

Waist gunner killed, ball turret gunner killed, radio operator blown out of the airplane completely, but this Fort still managed to get home and land without cracking in half. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

B-17 damaged in collision with Fw190 in head-on attack. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2020)

Canadian soldier fires on the enemy in a house in Caen, 10 July 1944. War History Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 24, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 582664
> 
> 
> Canadian soldier fires on the enemy in a house in Caen, 10 July 1944. War History Online


Note that he is using a German MP40 smg. Replacing the Sten with captured MP40's was common practice and indeed was the policy in some units such as the Essex Regiment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
wss-khrkov-mg-set-1-jpg.582678

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Just a split second away from disaster! A Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu (“Dragon Slayer”) attacking a squadron of B29 Superfortresses over Japan, 1945
> 
> 
> View attachment 582600



This is a composite photograph made by Japanese media.
The Ki-45 is too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (May 24, 2020)

Hi Shinpachi,

Are you certain it's a composite photo? That one comes from the official USAF WW2 photo collection at the National Archives. The Archives are closed right now, but if they ever reopen I can check to see who was credited for the photo and if the neg is original or a copy. I thought this had been published in a wartime issue of _Impact_.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Shinpachi,
> 
> Are you certain it's a composite photo? That one comes from the official USAF WW2 photo collection at the National Archives. The Archives are closed right now, but if they ever reopen I can check to see who was credited for the photo and if the neg is original or a copy. I thought this had been published in a wartime issue of _Impact_.
> 
> ...


Please do!


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2020)

_Hell’s Belle_ of the 90th Bomb Group in flight over the Southwest Pacific

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2020)

Japanese Ki-21-II 'Sally' bomber and Giretsu Special Attack Unit commandos, 24 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2020)

Crash landed Ki-21 'Sally' Bomber at Yontan airfield on Okinawa after Commando attack of night of 24 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2020)

Wrecked US Army aircraft at Yontan Field on Okinawa after the commando attack of 24-25 May 1945..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Please do!



Wow! Remember seeing this in the time life book series on WWII. The bomber over Japan issue and always took it as gospel. But now that you mention it the dimensions do seem off... Very curious as to what side the truth comes down on this one. Staying tuned.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2020)

The difference in size did strike me as odd but i took it as a real pic. Curious as well.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Shinpachi,
> 
> Are you certain it's a composite photo? That one comes from the official USAF WW2 photo collection at the National Archives. The Archives are closed right now, but if they ever reopen I can check to see who was credited for the photo and if the neg is original or a copy. I thought this had been published in a wartime issue of _Impact_.
> 
> ...



This is a classical topic for the old people but the position of these two planes must look like this in same scale.
IIRC, the composite photo was introduced by Asahi Shinbun in early 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (May 24, 2020)

Hi again, Shinpachi,

Of course, I've still got nothing definitive to offer here, but the photo couldn't have been taken too early in 1945 - those B-29 markings didn't exist until April.

If it is a Japanese composite photo, there are still two questions:

- who took the B-29 part of the image?, and 

- why create a propaganda photo that doesn't show the destruction of the American aircraft?

Anyway, I'll try to get a bit more from the Archives when they reopen this summer...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Crash landed Ki-21 'Sally' Bomber at Yontan airfield on Okinawa after Commando attack of night of 24 May 1945.
> 
> View attachment 582699


Thete is a series of pics in my captured japanese airplane thread of this daring raid.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> - who took the B-29 part of the image?, and
> 
> - why create a propaganda photo that doesn't show the destruction of the American aircraft?



Was it American privilege to take a picture at the high altitude ?
Why must they dare to show the destruction ?
Such a caption like "Our brave fighter intercepts enemy B-29" would have been enough if I remembered it correctly.
The Japanese at the time thought the B-29 was a huge plane but, to compare, the Ki-45 was not so small as they imagined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (May 25, 2020)

*Happened on this day 76 years ago: Operation Rösselsprung*

Today is the 76 th anniversary of the famous German airborne assault on the small town of Drvar in Bosnia and Hercegovina, location of the Supreme headquarters of the People's Liberation Army of Yugoslavia (NOVJ). The main aim of the German surprise attack was to capture Marshal Josip Broz Tito, supreme commander of NOVJ forces. In the early morning about 900 soldiers of the elite 500th SS Parachute battalion were deployed in two waves, using parachutes and DFS 230 gliders. Despite fierce fighting in the town and its outskirts, the attack was unsuccessful, due to the fierce partisan opposition and the lack of precise information about Tito's whereabouts. Tito was at the time residing in a cave located in the hills overlooking the town, and during the day managed to escape and retreat towards the South with most members of the Allied Mission. In the meantime German paratroopers were encircled at the Drvar's cemetary and were nearly annihilated by partisan forces. However, they held and were relieved next morning (26th May) by the 92nd Motorised Grenadier Regiment which, advancing from Vrtoče, took Bosanski Petrovac without a fight about 08:00. It continued its march to Drvar and relieved the 500th SS Parachute Battalion at 12:45.
Throughout their escape, the British mission attached to Tito's headquarters were able to maintain contact with their headquarters in Italy via radio and continued to call in support from the Balkan Air Force against the German formations taking part in Operation Rösselsprung and the Luftwaffe aircraft in the skies over Yugoslavia. This included over one thousand sorties, which helped Tito's retreat into safety.

Picture shows German paratroopers holding Tito's uniform which was "captured" in the tailor's shop in the town. This was their only "prize" of the attack because its owner escaped unharmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-original-photo-tiger-1-fording-jpg.582828

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

SBDs packed aboard USS _Nassau_ (CVE-16), October 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

The Douglas XB-19 under construction, presumably around 1940/41. This was at the Douglas plant at the Santa Monica (California) airport. The aircraft was obsolete by the time it was finished, but served the US Army Air Corps as a test bird. After testing, the XB-19 delivered cargo until 1949 when it was scrapped. In 1949, the USAF didn’t have a preservation program and the National Museum of the USAF didn’t exist. Today, only two tires remain.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 25, 2020)

How on earth did they get it outside?


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

Why we have Memorial Day. The hall of the missing. US WW2 Military Cemetery, Manila, The Philippines.
36286 names on the columns. This picture was for the MIA for the army and army air forces for the Asiatic and Pacific theaters. Name after name after name. The navy had their section too.
"Comrades In Arms Whose Earthly Resting Place Is Known Only To God".
I took this in 1998.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

In memorium to all of the fallen.

I took this at the March AFB museum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2020)

Sobering

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago. may 25th 1945.

10,000th Grumman F6F Hellcat of the U.S. Navy makes the 10,000th carrier landing on USS Ticonderoga (CV-14), May 25, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

Ki-21-II Otsu (Allied reporting name 'Sally') of the 3rd Independent hikotai at Yontan Airfield, Okinawa, 25 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

Field Marshal Montgomery lays a wreath and salutes at the Tomb of the French Unknown Warrior, 25 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

Lancaster bomber aircraft under repair at a Repair & Salvage Unit of the RAF, 25 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2020)

Ive never seen this picture. A captured FW190 and A-26's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2020)

Japanese aircraft carrier Akagi in April 1942 during the Indian Ocean Raid as seen from an aircraft that has just taken off from her deck. The aircraft on the flight deck preparing for takeoff are Aichi D3A Type 99 dive bombers. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2020)

Fifteen Swordfish biplane torpedo bombers from the carrier Ark Royal successfully immobilised the German Battleship Bismarck's rudders on 26 May 1941, leading to its sinking at around 10.40am the following day. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Ive never seen this picture. A captured FW190 and A-26's.
> 
> View attachment 582867


I've seen pictures of this bird before. I think that there was even a decal sheet to model this one in 1/48th scale.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-photo-captured-german-soldier-mg42-wwii-usa-jpg.582911

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2020)

Typhoon attack

from the Imperial war museum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2020)

Corsairs at Cherry Point, South Carolina 1946

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2020)

Typhoon attack ... fearsome.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2020)

US Navy helicopter landing on #1 16-inch gun turret, battleship USS South Dakota (BB-57), 26 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2020)

A P-47 Thunderbolt of the U.S. Army 12th Air Force may be seen flying low over the crumbled ruins of the Berghof, Hitler’s retreat at Berchtesgaden, three weeks after cessation of hostilities, 26 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 26, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A P-47 Thunderbolt of the U.S. Army 12th Air Force may be seen flying low over the crumbled ruins of the Berghof, Hitler’s retreat at Berchtesgaden, three weeks after cessation of hostilities, 26 May 1945.
> 
> View attachment 582976


See what happens when you rent your home to crazy college kids on Spring Break?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
1e1c0972b251c066de051e3d6810b644-jpg.583049

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2020)

"No, two Donner Kebabs and _*one*_ meat feast pizza - and it's the second trench, not the third !"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A P-47 Thunderbolt of the U.S. Army 12th Air Force may be seen flying low over the crumbled ruins of the Berghof, Hitler’s retreat at Berchtesgaden, three weeks after cessation of hostilities, 26 May 1945.
> 
> View attachment 582976


Inviting the us 12th to your house warming party was not that good an idea after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2020)

"No, two Donner Kebabs and _*one*_ meat feast pizza - and it's the second trench, not the third !"

"Would it KILL you to get it right?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2020)

DANG!!!!! Corsair of VF-85 emergency landing on Shangri-La after midair collision with US fighter during dogfight

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2020)

N.A.A.F.I. (Navy, Army and Air Force Institutes) women in Hamburg, Germany after hearing the terrible stories from this Russian woman who was an inmate of Belsen Camp for three years shake hands and wish her a brighter future as they leave her. May 27, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2020)

U.S. Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz standing beneath the main guns of the British battleship HMS King George V and addressing British sailors. Guam, 27 May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
fallschirmjagers_chania_kreta-jpg.583224

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2020)

Corsair jet-assisted takeoff tests. Note the Avenger and Hellcat in back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2020)

Wonder if they got singed ?!!


----------



## swampyankee (May 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Corsair jet-assisted takeoff tests. Note the Avenger and Hellcat in back.
> 
> View attachment 583226


Rockets, gasoline, and wooden decks. What could go wrong?

Oh, and how toxic is that rocket exhaust?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2020)

Fighting for Veronezh, 1942 [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Corsair jet-assisted takeoff tests. Note the Avenger and Hellcat in back.
> 
> View attachment 583226



Methinks that "Hellcat" is a Wildcat...which is even stranger to see aboard a carrier with Corsairs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2020)

One year after the D-Day landings in Normandy, German prisoners landscape the first U.S. cemetery at Saint-Laurent-sur-Mer, France, near Omaha Beach, May 28, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2020)

The FIDO fog dispersal system at Graveley, Huntingdonshire, as an Avro Lancaster of No. 35 Squadron RAF takes off in deteriorating weather, 28 May 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (May 29, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Methinks that "Hellcat" is a Wildcat...which is even stranger to see aboard a carrier with Corsairs.


Perhaps this is a delivery using an escort carrier. hence the rocket assisted take off for aeroplanes normally unable to do so from the short decks? The Wildcat would be the carrier's own complement.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
gulaschkanone_wehrmacht_field_kitchen_2-jpg.583304

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2020)

Avenger taking off from the USS Yorktown. Looks like its taking off heading towards the stern of the carrier. Why would they do that?

View attachment 583308


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2020)

Another picture of the Corsair that landed on the USS Shangri-La with heavy famage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2020)

Crocodile flamethrowers of the 79th Armoured Division ("C" Squadron 12 Troops 7th Battalion Royal Tanks) at work spraying the typhus- and lice-contaminated ground of the Belsen Concentration Camp with liquid flame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
2-wk-maschinengewehr-wehrmacht-soldaten-wwii-jpg.583362

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2020)

Histomil.com
2wk-foto-panzer-soldat-gefangen-amerikaner-im-jpg.583451

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2020)

error


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2020)

While this well-timed photograph of a landing P-51 Mustang (F-6 Photo Recce variant) ground-looping and crashing into a parked aircraft is powerful enough to make it into this story, it’s the date of the crash, 8 May 1945, that is bizarre. This pilot, likely having fought his way across Europe, very nearly kills himself on VE Day at a captured German airfield (Bad Aibling, Bavaria) when he slams into a wrecked Luftwaffe fighter (a Messerschmitt Bf 109 K-4).

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 31, 2020)

Not what they had in mind for a "victory roll."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Avenger crew, VC-93, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
a0panzer-german-tank-wehrmacht-soldaten-tiger-a0-foto-wwii-jpg.583529

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 1, 2020)

New Hebrides, 1945
Two ELCO PT boats of MTBron 37

NH 93191 Espiritu Santo, New Hebrides

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2020)

Not WWII, but....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 1, 2020)

Personally that position would scare the heck out of me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Glider said:


> Personally that position would scare the heck out of me.




this is much better, much safer


WWII Orig Photo USAAF 344th BG B-26 with Damaged Tail/Tail Gunner Position | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

1943 Press Photo British Royal Air Force attacks enemy convoy near Holland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> this is much better, much safer
> 
> 
> WWII Orig Photo USAAF 344th BG B-26 with Damaged Tail/Tail Gunner Position | eBay
> ...


Looks like someone got a LEETLE too close.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Wonder if they got singed ?!!


 

Nope....................................................just smoked.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2020)

M10 Wolverine rolling onto the beach as part of a training exercise in England prior to D-Day. 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2020)

https://twitter.com/TrevClark1958

A pilot of 30 Sqn. Royal Air Force is helped into the cockpit of a Republic P-47 Thunderbolt Mk.II by one of his ground crew team, who have already started the engine. This photo was taken in January 1945, at Jumcha in Burma, now known as Myanmar. No credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2020)

P-51 pilot Maj. Merle Gilbertson with flak damage to canopy.

Flora, North Dakota's Maj. Merle J. "Jackie" Gilbertson had a combat career that spanned nearly the entire time the 20th Fighter Group was active during the war. He joined the 55th Fighter Squadron at March Field on 9 February, 1943 and after training was sent overseas.

He was one of the 20th Fighter Group pilots who flew with the 55th Fighter Groups during November of 1943, to gain combat experience, and on 28 December he flew on the first official mission of the 20th.

On New Year's Day, 1944 he was made a Flight Commander and he held this position until 26 August when he was promoted to Squadron Operations Officer. He held this post until the end of his first combat tour on 26 September 1944.
Gilbertson returned to the States for a much-needed rest but by 1 January, 1945 he was back amongst the ranks of the 77th Fighter Squadron as their Operations Officer and on 6 January he was back in combat flying the P-51.
On 9 February, 1945 a FW-190 exploded in front of his aircraft while he was strafing Eperstedt Airfield, which shattered his canopy. Though he suffered minor injuries he went on to destroy 3 more aircraft on the ground before returning to base. He was involved in the Frantic VI Mission to Russia. He flew his 100th mission on 21 April, 1945, the day of the last official mission for the 20th.
Gilbertson flew a total of 434:35 combat hours, 310:10 on his first tour and 124:25 on the second. During that time he downed 2 1/2 Me-109s and shared a third of a victory of an He-111. He also destroyed 3 Fw-190s and 1 ui/se on the ground as well as damaging a Do-217 in the air and an Me-110 on the ground. He was awarded the Air Medal with 10 clusters, the Distinguished Flying Cross with one cluster, the Purple Heart and a Silver Star.
2.83 air kills 4 ground kills.
He died in 1950 at the age of 30. Buried in Maddock North Dakota.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldier_with_zeltbahn_stahlhelm_gasmaskenbuchse-jpg.583648

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 583594
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always love seeing that picture, such a great shot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> P-51 pilot Maj. Merle Gilbertson with flak damage to canopy.
> 
> Flora, North Dakota's Maj. Merle J. "Jackie" Gilbertson had a combat career that spanned nearly the entire time the 20th Fighter Group was active during the war. He joined the 55th Fighter Squadron at March Field on 9 February, 1943 and after training was sent overseas.
> 
> ...



Died at 30...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2020)

TBM Avengers, FM Wildcats, and in the foreground FG-1D Corsairs of VMF-512, on Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Sargent Bay (CVE-83), June 2, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2020)

What is it in life, that makes you get attach to things, things to which you have _no _connection to whatsoever, my case in point....USS Yorktown CV-5 (CV-10), must be 30+ years now that I've besotted by the grand old ladies, weird it is anyway! 





















😥😪

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2020)

... I feel your pain, Lucky ... besotted is irrational


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2020)

She was a beautiful ship

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2020)

Cool Pics..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldiers_1941_kowno_eastern_front-jpg.583725

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2020)

Commissioning of USS _Yorktown_ on 15 April 1943....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hellcat pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2020)

Generalfeldmarschall Rommel and other high-ranking officers inspect defensive preparations on the beaches of the Atlantic Wall. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2020)

DUKW amphibious trucks of the British 21st Army Group lined up ready for loading onto tank landing ships at a south coast port, England, June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2020)

An American 8-inch gun M1 fires at Japanese positions on Luzon Island in May, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2020)

USS Wasp (Essex-class) underway from the Puget Sound Navy Yard, Bremerton, Washington, United States for tests following repairs, 2 Jun 1945. Note new Measure 21 paint scheme, all over sea blue. Source ww2dbaseUnited States Navy National Museum of Naval Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> this is much better, much safer
> 
> 
> WWII Orig Photo USAAF 344th BG B-26 with Damaged Tail/Tail Gunner Position | eBay
> ...




Muchhhhhhh safer....

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 483rd BG Crashed B-17 from Mid Air Collision | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2020)

USS Bogue CVE-9 at sunset....somewhere....sometime.

Source: NavSource

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
8befc7a6eedb2738f2f238e9b7a29016-jpg.583846

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2020)

B-24 landing with brake failure uses chutes for braking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Crash-landed USAAF P-51D Mustang, photographed 4 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2020)

The forgotten invasion. The Aussies attack Tarakan.

Rockets from U.S. Navy landing craft streak toward the beach at Tarakan as American amphibious craft transport Australian forces in the landings on the island off the east coast of Borneo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2020)

from imperial war museum

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2020)

4 Jun 1944: US troops marching into Rome. WWII data base.
https://t.co/HrGPnxuhVv?amp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2020)

The Churchill ‘Crocodile’ was a mechanical flamethrower highly-feared by the German soldiers. They perceived flame tanks as inhumane contraptions, and were liable to treat captured flame tank crews with far less clemency than they might other crews. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2020)

40mm Bofors Light AA guns on Mark II mountings lined up at an Ordnance Depot at Bicester, ready for Normandy 1944 D-Day. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2020)

This day in 1940, British forces successfully evacuated over 338,000 British and French soldiers from Dunkirk. Winston Churchill - "we must be very careful not to assign to this deliverance the attributes of a victory. Wars are not won by evacuations." No photo credit was available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
1945-wwii-photo-okinawa-dead-japs-jpg.584017

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

A P-38 destroyed by a Japanese air raid on the airfield. Mindoro, Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

F4U Corsair loaded with rockets, NOTS, China Lake, California, June 5, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

USAAF C-54-B-1-DC transport ''The Flying Cross'', taken near Near Kunming China. 5 June 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Wrecked aircraft on deck of the U.S. Navy escort carrier USS Attu (CVE-102) after passing through a typhoon on the morning of 5 June 1945.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

U.S. Navy Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk wrecked on board Cleveland-class light cruiser USS Duluth (CL-87) after the typhoon of June 5, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

A marine ordnance man works on the .50 cal machine guns of a Vought F4U Corsair, on one of the USS Block Island's (CVE-106) elevators, 5 June 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Men of US 500th Bomb Group loading M-69 jelly fire (Napalm) bombs, Saipan, Mariana Islands, 5 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

U.S. Navy Baltimore-class heavy cruiser USS Pittsburgh (CA-72) shown missing her bow in Guam, next to light cruiser USS Duluth (CL-87). Damaged during the 5 June 1945 typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2020)

U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet carrier USS Hornet (CV-12) with 24 feet of her flight deck collapsed over the bow after being damaged 5 June 1945 in a typhoon in the Philippine Sea. 120 knot winds and 60 foot seas caused the damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jun 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk wrecked on board Cleveland-class light cruiser USS Duluth (CL-87) after the typhoon of June 5, 1945.
> 
> View attachment 584117


nice looking plane,never saw one before

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Men of US 500th Bomb Group loading M-69 jelly fire (Napalm) bombs, Saipan, Mariana Islands, 5 June 1945.
> 
> View attachment 584119


I wonder how those were hung on the bomb racks ?
There's no sign of anywhere to put suspension lugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2020)

Great Pics..!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldiers_in_action_eastern_front-jpg.584165

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

A B-29 is being prepped for a mission.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2020)

Publicity shot or someone has a lot of time on their hands.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Publicity shot or someone has a lot of time on their hands.


Definitly a publicity shot. Putting motivational words on the bombs was encouraged as a morale booster. Remember the B29's were prepped during the day as most of the missions were at night.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

A German teacher conducts her first lesson in a classroom at the first public school to be opened by the U.S. military government, Aachen, Germany, June 6, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mosquito FB VI of No. 27 Squadron RAF in the CBI, 7 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sailing backwards to launch the fighters!

After the leading edge of USS Hornet’s (CV-12) flight deck was collapsed in a typhoon, F6F Hellcats were launched over the stern as the carrier steamed in reverse at 18.5 knots, 6 June 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

SB2C-4 Helldiver of VJ-17 in flight near Guam, 6 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

General Anthony McAuliffe unveiling the German surrender document in the rotunda of the National Archives Building, Washington DC, United States, 6 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2020)

The first anniversary of D-day, has been declared a holiday for all troops by General Eisenhower, and will be observed in a series of simple ceremonies held on the beaches where British and United States troops landed twelve months ago. The Normandy beaches show little evidence of the mighty struggle which took place there when the Allied invasion forces stormed ashore. Madame Alanche Chapelle, and her daughter, Helene Chapelle kneeling in the war cemetery behind the invasion beaches in France on June 6, 1945, to pay homage to the Allied soldiers who died on the invasion beaches.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> SB2C-4 Helldiver of VJ-17 in flight near Guam, 6 June 1945.
> 
> View attachment 584190


what a fantastic shot


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2020)

Cool...!


----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> SB2C-4 Helldiver of VJ-17 in flight near Guam, 6 June 1945.
> 
> View attachment 584190



Hi Syscom3,

Do you have any record of where that photo originated? There are a handful of photos of Navy aircraft with vestiges of white wing stripes, and I'm hoping to figure out what the stripes meant. I suspect they were added for a single raid (or perhaps several raids at different times?), then removed for normal operations. At the time this image was taken, VJ-17 had 3 x TBF-1Cs and 10 x TBM-1Cs - probably used aircraft turned in by operational squadrons. Those stripes could have come from prior use, or perhaps VJ-17 had some sort of markings for special missions (DDT spraying? target towing?)

Anyway - it's a great photo that I'd not seen before.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
ac5dd312fa1b9f80bc09915c9eeb33a7-jpg.584339

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Syscom3,
> 
> Do you have any record of where that photo originated? There are a handful of photos of Navy aircraft with vestiges of white wing stripes, and I'm hoping to figure out what the stripes meant. I suspect they were added for a single raid (or perhaps several raids at different times?), then removed for normal operations. At the time this image was taken, VJ-17 had 3 x TBF-1Cs and 10 x TBM-1Cs - probably used aircraft turned in by operational squadrons. Those stripes could have come from prior use, or perhaps VJ-17 had some sort of markings for special missions (DDT spraying? target towing?)
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have no info.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2020)

P-47D of 341st FS, 348th FG at Morotai, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Flight operations continue on USS Natoma Bay (CVE-62), even as the ship is undergoing repair. A TBM-3E Avenger torpedo-bomber of VC-9 catapults by the damage scene. The damage was caused by a Kamikazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2020)

TBM Avenger 315 of CAG-87 being towed, USS Ticonderoga (CV-14), June 7, 1945, off Okinawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2020)

U.S. Navy Yorktown-class aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CV-6) at anchor in Puget Sound, Washington, 7 Jun 1945, still with no forward elevator that was blown off the ship three weeks earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2020)

1945, a group of U.S. Army nurses sunbathe beside a 40mm anti-aircraft gun and its crew aboard a Coast Guard-manned troop transport returning to the states.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2020)

Curtiss SB2C-1C on approach to USS Yorktown CV10....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2020)

NewsGeekz
.... shelter for homeless Japanese

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

1942 Press Photo tracer bullets shoot from a Curtiss Hawk P-40E Kittyhawk plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2020)

A damaged PBY Catalina at Pearl Harbor. Note the dog in front, barking orders to the men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2020)

The dog is doing its part

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2020)

The dog is barking mad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2020)

Are you wearing Terry's coat Jan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Are you wearing Terry's coat Jan?



He just left it hanging there, no harm in trying I thought....felt weird, all the sarcasm and stuff....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2020)

It must be warm outside for him to leave it there. He's not been invited back in yet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2020)

He's probably still milking it, down his local waterhole....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> He's probably still milking it, down his local waterhole....


Where they serve only American brewed Beer?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Americans can not brew beer. They have seen a colored picture and copied it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 9, 2020)

I blame prohibition. By the time it was repealed everyone had forgotten how to brew beer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2020)

worldwar photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2020)

An F6F-3 Hellcat of FS (VF) 1 crashes on the deck of the escort carrier USS BARNES (CVE-20). Oct. 22, 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2020)

no photo credit

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2020)

I bet the 40mm in 16,921 had never seen so much maintenance and cleaning in it's life.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> no photo credit
> View attachment 584592



"For the Perv in you."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 9, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> no photo credit
> View attachment 584592


Now you go to prison for selling this stuff.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 9, 2020)

It does say "prescription required".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, June 9 1945, General Patton enjoys a victory parade in Los Angeles. He was returning home to the area he grew up in. General Doolittle also joined in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
an-der-front-in-der-sowjetunion-jpg.584699

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

P-38's arriving Noumea, New Caledonia, Nov 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

The prototype French Breguet Br.460-01 Vultur. June 10, 1935. Gawd is this one ugly bird. Even natures vultures are better looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

General Eisenhower and Soviet Field Marshal Georgi Zhukov Frankfurt am Main, Germany, June 10, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

British Field Marshal Montgomery and Supreme Allied Commander, U.S. General Eisenhower Frankfurt am Main, Germany, June 10, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Marshal Zhukov, General Eisenhower Field Marshal Montgomery and Air Chief Marshal Tedder drink a toast, Frankfurt, 10 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2020)

A memorial service being held at the site of the mass grave holding the bodies of all 173 of Lidice’s men murdered by the SS on 10 June 1942 on the third anniversary of the massacre. Lidice, Czechoslovakia, 10 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The prototype French Breguet Br.460-01 Vultur. June 10, 1935. Gawd is this one ugly bird. Even natures vultures are better looking.
> 
> View attachment 584752



I think this plane fought on the Republic side during the Spanish civil war.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The prototype French Breguet Br.460-01 Vultur. June 10, 1935. Gawd is this one ugly bird. Even natures vultures are better looking.
> 
> View attachment 584752


Natures vultures are faster and can carry a bigger bomb load by the looks of it.


----------



## at6 (Jun 11, 2020)

So stinking ugly that it's attractive like the Scion wagon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Working on the Tail Fuse of a AN-M64 "Carpetbagger" General Purpose 500lb bomb in the Forward bomb bay of a B-29 Superfortress. This picture in B&Whas been around since WW2. Here is a colorized version of it. The name of the mechanic working on the bombs has been lost to time. But he has become immortalized as this picture continues to circulate 75 years after the picture was snapped.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 11, 2020)

The incomplete U.S. Navy Iowa-class battleship USS Kentucky (BB-66) on 11 June 1945. The carrier fitting out in the background is the USS Lake Champlain (CV-39). Kentucky will be launched but never completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2020)

Wasn't the bow of the Kentucky grafted onto the Wisconsin? I seem to remember that when I went aboard at Norfolk.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Great shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Stalingrad / PPSch-41 / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Frankreich Hafen Schiff mit Bemalung Drache Frachter Kriegsschiff Top | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 12, 2020)

A few years back my brother inherited the personal photo collection of a 101st Airborne paratrooper. The collection included this image, a 4x5 CT taken from the Eiffel Tower:





A neat enough image - but a closer look at the 4th FG Mustang showed a very unusual color on the anti-glare panel:





I can't say I'd have guessed light blue if that had been a black and white photo!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dauntlesses of VC-29, on the USS Santee. Looks to be an Atlantic convoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

General Dwight Eisenhower received a tumultuous welcome from the people of London June 12, when he drove in an open carriage through the city to the Guildhall where he received the Freedom of the city of London. After the ceremony, Gen. Eisenhower drove to the Mansion House where he was guest of honor at a luncheon given by the Lord Mayor and attended by the Prime Minister. General Eisenhower standing in his open carriage waves to the gigantic crowd which assembled at the Mansion House to greet his arrival after the Freedom of the city had been bested on him by the Lord Mayor in London June 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

The Commander of the 21st Army Group Field Marshal Sir Bernard Montgomery and the Deputy Supreme Commander in Chief of the Red Army, Marshal G Zhukov after the ceremony in which Marshal Zhukov was invested as a Knight Grand Cross of the Order of the Bath by Field Marshal Montgomery. The ceremony took place at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin and a Guard of Honour was formed by the 7th Armoured Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

The Commander of the 2nd Belorussian Front, Marshal K Rokossovsky is invested as a Knight Commander of the British Empire by the Commander of the 21st Army Group, Field Marshal Sir Bernard Montgomery at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Surrendered U-boats at Lisahally, Northern Ireland. June 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2020)

TBM and SB2C aircraft parked at the aft of the flight deck of U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Hornet (CV-12), June 12, 1945. USS Bon Homme Richard (CV-31) and two other carriers follow the Hornet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2020)

A B-29 crash-landed on Motoyama Airfield, Iwo Jima, Bonin Islands, after fighters disabled two engines on a bombing run over Osaka, 10 March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2020)

... that kinda brings it all home.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2020)

P-47D Thunderbolt of the 9th US Air Force, 13 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Lieutenant General James H. Doolittle, the first Tokyo raider, flew a Boeing B-29 Super Fortress for the first time at Seattle, June 13, 1945, and called it ''a marvelous airplane''. He's shown in the plane just before the take-off.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Working on the Tail Fuse of a AN-M64 "Carpetbagger" General Purpose 500lb bomb in the Forward bomb bay of a B-29 Superfortress. This picture in B&Whas been around since WW2. Here is a colorized version of it. The name of the mechanic working on the bombs has been lost to time. But he has become immortalized as this picture continues to circulate 75 years after the picture was snapped.
> 
> View attachment 584787


Boeing B-29 Superfortress

the original

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 14, 2020)

Can I ask if anyone knows what guns these are as I don't immediately recognise them


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2020)

B29's on Saipan are lined up and ready for a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine zerstörte Ju 87, Flugzeugschrottplatz (N)21063 | eBay

What Tree??

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)

Great Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2020)

One of 6 P-39's forced down by storm at Cape York, Australia, this is Lt Charles Falletta's,he survived but one other pilot cartwheeled in and was killed.

On May 1 1942, the flight of six aircraft, commanded by Lt. Falletta, departed for Moresby. After a final fuel stop at Cook Town, they headed for Horn Island with very sketch weather information and extremely poor weather conditions enroute. Long past the point of no return and in sever tropical storms, the flight managed to locate the base at Horn Island, but after landing could be committed, all radio communication was completely lost.

After several unsuccessful attempts to land, because of weather, the flight proceeded south in a desperate search for a place to land. The flight's objective, although contrary to military regulations, was to land all aircraft on the beach or inland, and attempt to salvage them for a later flight to the combat zone.
Lt. Falletta chose an inland turkey-brush-covered field on which he presumed the aircraft could land safely on with minimum damage.
As the craft slowed to a stop after landing, the right wheel struck a small ditch, causing the wheel to fold. Lt. Falletta completed the landing on the remaining wheels and the right wingtip.
Lt. Harvey, flying Lt. Falletta's wing, made a safe, wheels-up landing nearby. The four other aircraft in the flight made emergency landings on the beach. Lt. Love was killed, but the other pilots survived the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2020)

U.S. Navy Seaman 1st Class Leonard A. Cassidy spots model aircraft on the USS Randolph's (CV-15) "ouija board" hangar and flight deck planning boards, in response to the telephoned orders of air officers, circa June 1945. The nearer board represents the flight deck, with the hangar deck board behind it. Aircraft types represented include F6F, TBM and SB2C.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2020)

The North American P-82 (later F-82) Twin Mustang. The prototype made its first flight on 15 June 1945. This was the last American piston-engine fighter. Based on the P-51 Mustang. Prototypes retained both fully equipped cockpits so pilots could fly it from either position, alternating control on long flights.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Kamakaze group #220 Junnou-Tai on 15 June 1945 in Japan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

1943 Press Photo carrier crewmen load bombs on planes bound for Tarawa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The North American P-82 (later F-82) Twin Mustang. The prototype made its first flight on 15 June 1945. This was the last American piston-engine fighter. Based on the P-51 Mustang. Prototypes retained both fully equipped cockpits so pilots could fly it from either position, alternating control on long flights.
> 
> View attachment 585156


aircraft photo North American P-82 Twin Mustang US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

foto russische panzer T-26, deutsche soldaten, Log Jack, Reparatur? | eBay

Flat tank track i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2020)

B-17 'Flatbush Floogie' shot down, crew captured by Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2020)

U.S. General of the Army Dwight D. Eisenhower (center) inspecting Russian troops at Berlin airport, 16 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2020)

The after-flight deck of the U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet carrier USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) in Puget Sound Naval Shipyard’s Dry Dock No. 5 shortly after arriving at Bremerton, Washington, United States, 16 June 1945. Note the collapsed aircraft elevator.

The book "Dangers Hour" describes the Kamikazi attack in detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Completing the biggest lifting job ever attempted at the Philadelphia Navy Yard, on 16 June 1945, three 75-ton cranes hoisted the 193-ton prefabricated stern section of the Essex-class fleet carrier USS Valley Forge (CV-45) into position to be welded onto the rest of the ship's hull.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2020)

In this June 16, 1945 photo from the Boeing Co. archive, Boeing’s historic “Plant 2" in Seattle, is shown covered in camouflage designed to make it look like a residential neighborhood when viewed from the air to protect it from air-based attacks during World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, never mind that airport nextdoor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2020)

Nah, that's ancient lay lines, left by aliens ...............

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> B-17 'Flatbush Floogie' shot down, crew captured by Germans
> 
> 
> View attachment 585245



42-97083 452nd BG, 728th BS
Delivered Cheyenne 25/1/44; Gr Island 20/2/44; Grenier 11/3/44; Assigned 728BS/452BG Deopham Green [9Z-Q] 16/3/44; Missing in Action Poznan 11/4/44 with Tom Gardner, Co-pilot: Carl West, Navigator: Jacob Brown, Bombardier: Jack Botham, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Leo Varner, Radio Operator: Lucius Birbeck, Ball turret gunner: Ray Stewart, Waist gunner: Henderson Head, Waist gunner: Alex Shewchuk, Tail gunner: Ray Cutshall (10 Prisoner of War); on return flak KOs two engines, crashed shallow water five miles W of Schillig, at mouth of River Jadebuesen, NW of Wilhelmshaven, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 3932. FLATBUSH FLOOGIE.

42-97083 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

1945 Press Photo US Navy Avenger drops a salvo of aerial rockets on Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2020)

A B-24 in flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2020)

Marine First Lieutenant Hart H. Spiegal of Topeka, Kansas, tries to communicate using sign language with two tiny Japanese soldiers captured on Okinawa, 17 June 1945. The boy on the left claimed to be “18” while his companion boasts “20” years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bombs from a Consolidated Liberator of No. 231 Group explode on a section of railway track running through monsoon-flooded countryside, 17 June 1945, during one of a series of low-level daylight attacks on the Bangkok-Singapore railway south of Chumphon, Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2020)

German Dornier Do 335A at Roth bei Nurnberg circa 17 June 1945. The pilot standing beside the aircraft is Flugkapitan Hans Padell.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2020)

Roth

I used to live near there. Also the Luftwaffe airbase in Roth is still in service today by the modern Luftwaffe. I have flown a few times into it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2020)

B-17 damaged in collision with Fw190 in head-on attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mustang side views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Lieutenant General Simon Bolivar Buckner, Jr., commanding general, Tenth U.S. Army at Okinawa. He was killed on this day in 1945 during the closing days of the Battle of Okinawa by enemy artillery fire, making him the highest-ranking United States military officer lost to enemy fire during World War II. He would remain the highest ranking military member to be killed by a foreign armed action until the death of Lieutenant General Timothy Maude during the September 11 attacks in 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2020)

His arms form a big V-for-victory gesture as Gen. Dwight D. Eisenhower appears before 1,000 Washingtonians at a luncheon in his honor at the Statler Hotel, in Washington, D.C. on June 18, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2020)

B-25's and Baltimores in Nth Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2020)

''Eisenhower Day'' Parade, New York, June 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Private Bill Krepper, aged 55 years, of the Pioneer Corps, holding up his 'demob' papers, at the Regent's Park demobilisation centre in London, 19 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2020)

USS LST-574 beached at Blue Beach, Morotai, 19 June 1945, while a loaded 3-ton truck of the Australian Army's 2,35 General Transport Co. is being backed up the ships ramp. in preparation for Operation Oboe 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2020)

Hist0omil.com
Tripoli, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2020)

...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2020)

“USS _West Virginia_ (BB-48) entering Drydock #1 at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, 9 June 1942. The ship is hugging the starboard side of the dock to avoid bumping and damaging the port side patches.” NavSource copyright

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2020)

Jagdpanther tank destroyer from Panzergruppe Hudel knocked out by a U.S. M36 tank destroyer, near Kaimeg-Ginsterhain, Germany. March 13, 1945. Not photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2020)

20 Jun 1941: [Photo] Light cruiser Voroshilov. ww2db.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2020)

19 Jun 1942: [Photo] Carrier Hosho in port. ww2db.com
https://t.co/bxCYNPMLn7?amp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2020)

This was the first attack on the Japanese home islands by United States Army Air Forces bombers since the Doolittle Raid of 1942. #WW2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2020)

P-39 Airacobras at Milne Bay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ 82 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GLOSTER GLADIATOR CRASHED IN SUSSEX 1 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2020)

29th Bomb Group B-29s taxi on Tinian, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2020)

Caption US Marine finding a family of five hiding in a cave during the fighting on Saipan, Mariana Islands, 21 Jun 1944 ww2dbase Photographer Angus Robertson Source ww2dbaseUnited States National Archives Identification Code 127-GR-113-83266

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2020)

A German StuH 42 assault gun from Sturmgeschütz-Brigade 177 in Belarus, March 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

USMC Major Theodore Olsen in front of his damage F4U Corsair WWII WW2 Print 4x6 | eBay

A bit of a hot landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Now this is low!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2020)

A Royal Netherlands Navy Grumman Avenger of VSQ 2 (ex US Navy 69392) landing on the light aircraft carrier Hr. Ms. (HNMS) Karel Doorman during a cruise around the world, 22 June 1960.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

1944 Press Photo France, a stray dog comforts a wounded soldier on the beach | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:

2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Couldn't get any lower without having to put down the wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2020)

I believe that picture is from the movie The War Lover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Does it look like two engines are feathered?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

The Bristol 130 Bombay prototype K3583 first flew on 23 June 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Task Force Gypsy jumps at Aparri, Luzon, Philippine Islands, 0900 hours, June 23, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Four of the six Waco CG-4’s that took part in the Aparri landing are seen here in the LZ. June 23, 1945. This was the only time the airborne force gliders were used in the Pacific Theater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pilot hauled up after Wildcat landing fail, USS Lexington

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

1940 USAAF Flying Cadets Wearing Parachutes Randolph Field Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2020)

Surrendered German Junkers Ju 88G night fighters from Nachtjagdgeschwader 3 (NJG 3, 3rd Night Fighter Wing) at Grove, Denmark, 23 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2020)

East Field (Kagman Airfield), Saipan, Northrop P-61 Black Widows and Republic P-47 Thunderbolts, June 24, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2020)

US Navy Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldiver of bombing squadron VB-150 from aircraft carrier USS Lake Champlain (CV-39) in flight, 23 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2020)

Marshal of the Soviet Union Georgy Zhukov, Moscow Victory Parade, 24 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hellcat from USS Essex, over Japan Sept 12th 1945, 10 days after the surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Crash of F6F-3 _Hellcat_ (BuNo 08904) after tail hook caught on end of flight deck of USS *Cowpens* (CVL-25), sending it over the port side, 6 October 1943. Aviator was Ensign Elden Robert Arms, who was returning from a Combat Air Patrol. A destroyer was dispatched immediately to effect rescue, but was unable to find the pilot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2020)

P-51D Mustang # 44-72115 ''Nancy Lou II'' of the 41st Fighter Squadron, 35th Fighter Group, 25 June 1945. I believe this was in the Philippine islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2020)

A Lockheed P-38 Lightning at a salvage depot, Clark Field, Luzon, Philippine Islands, 25 June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Labuan Island, British North Borneo. 25 June 1945. Two Aussie infantrymen set out on patrol after landing at Weston without opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2020)

Greats of late..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

1943 Press Photo series shows the death of Junker 52 German troop-carrying plane | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

ACME TELEPHOTO. CARRIER FRANKLIN D. ROOSEVELT EXERCISES IN NORTH ATLANTIC | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> DUKW amphibious trucks of the British 21st Army Group lined up ready for loading onto tank landing ships at a south coast port, England, June 1944.



Not 100% certain, but this photo might be at Felixtowe as it looks like the rear of the Marine Aircraft & Armaments Experimental Establishment hangar there. if you look carefully you can see a Catalina inside the hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> German teacher conducts her first lesson in a classroom at the first public school to be opened by the U.S. military government, Aachen, Germany, June 6, 1945.



The girl on the extreme right looking at the camera: "Ugh, we're not going to talk about the Nazis again, are we..."


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> I blame prohibition. By the time it was repealed everyone had forgotten how to brew beer.



Didn't do the bourbon industry any harm tho...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wasn't the bow of the Kentucky grafted onto the Wisconsin?



Yup, that's right. On 6 May 1956 the Wisconsin collided with the destroyer escort USS Eaton and sank it, so the Kentucky's bow was removed and grafted onto the Wisconsin. The Kentucky was finally stricken from the Navy List in 1958 with its hull 73 percent complete. Its propulsion machinery was put in the replenishment ships Sacramento and Camden.



syscom3 said:


> The Commander of the 2nd Belorussian Front, Marshal K Rokossovsky is invested as a Knight Commander of the British Empire by the Commander of the 21st Army Group, Field Marshal Sir Bernard Montgomery at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.



Photo looking north along what used to be named Hermann Goringstrasse, with the Brandenburg Gate out of the picture to the right of the photo, in line with the ruined buildings. Behind the Russian soldiers is the burnt out Reichstag, with Albert Speer's Armaments Ministry building behind the crouched photographers.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2020)

P-47's at Villacoublay airfield near Paris.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2020)

The 6000th B24 built by Ford at the Willow Run assembly plant. And here are a couple of the "Rosie the Riveters" that helped build it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2020)

B-32 Dominator of the 312th Bomb Group, Florida Blanca Airstrip, Luzon, Philippines, June 27, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 27, 2020)

386th Bomb Squadron, 312th Bomb Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

Battleship USS Missouri on her Atlantic shakedown cruise, August 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

US Navy Chaplain O. David Herrmann preparing to hold religious service for US Marines on Saipan, Mariana Islands, 24 June 1944. Note wrecked Type 95 Ha-Go light tank used as altar. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

HMS Howe transiting the Suez Canal, Egypt, 14 July 1944. No photo credit available .

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

Commissioning of USS Yorktown (CV-10) on 15 April 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

War Correspondent Ernie Pyle taking a break with troops in northern France, 18 June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

German paratroopers in Tunisia examine a captured Thompson M1928 / M1 machine-gun, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

Gurkhas advance through a smokescreen up a steep slope in Tunisia, 16 March 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2020)

A model of a P51 in a wind tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

US Cpt. Walsh, a P-47 Thunderbolt pilot, strafes an ammunition truck in Normandy, France, and then disappears into the explosion. He flew through safely, and returned to his base. Photo from gun camera of wingman Lt. Whitman, June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2020)

View of the flight deck of Lexington-class aircraft carrier USS Saratoga (CV-3) near the Solomon Islands in November, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 586430
> 
> Gurkhas advance through a smokescreen up a steep slope in Tunisia, 16 March 1943. No photo credit available.


Look at the knife he is carrying.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2020)

P-47 Thunderbolt fighter bombers with belly fuel tanks en route to an attack in Italy’s Northern Apennine Mountains, April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2020)

75 years ago today. June 28 1945. B-24M-30-FO 44-51928, the very last of 18,482 B-24 Liberator bombers to be built, is rolled out at Ford's Willow Run plant in Michigan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Congress hears General Eisenhower in Washington, D. C., June 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2020)

The Gurkha 'knife' is known as a Kukri, and is a truly fearsome and extremely sharp weapon. In Gurkha tradition, once the Kukri has been taken from its scabbard, it has to draw blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2020)

Yikes!


----------



## J_P_C (Jun 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 585033


french schneider 90mm aa gun model 1939


----------



## J_P_C (Jun 29, 2020)

Glider said:


> Can I ask if anyone knows what guns these are as I don't immediately recognise them


french schneider 90mm mod.1939 AA guns


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jun 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> View attachment 586530


Operation Sealion lands the first wave..............

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jun 29, 2020)

Airframes said:


> The Gurkha 'knife' is known as a Kukri, and is a truly fearsome and extremely sharp weapon. In Gurkha tradition, once the Kukri has been taken from its scabbard, it has to draw blood.


The last is a myth. In use, whilst it will stab, it is designed to hack off heads and limbs. All the bits that stick out of modern body armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2020)

P-51 crash landing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Yep, you're right about the Kukri, and I remember my father telling me about some of the results he'd seen, after passing through where a Gurkha patrol had been in action at night !
Not sure it is a myth though ( although it probably is), as I knew a couple of Gurkhas, and still see one now and then. The full story is, that if the blade hasn't drawn blood, then the user has to cut himself with it before returning it to the sheath. 
I asked this Gurkha if this was true, and he smiled and said yes - but then, he would, wouldn't he ?!!
Quite annoyed that the full set of the three different size blades I was given many years ago was stolen.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 29, 2020)

J_P_C said:


> french schneider 90mm mod.1939 AA guns


Thanks for that


----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 29, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> 75 years ago today. June 28 1945. B-24M-30-FO 44-51928, the very last of 18,482 B-24 Liberator bombers to be built, is rolled out at Ford's Willow Run plant in Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 586457



That is the only part of the plant still standing, now being used as the Yankee Air Force Hangar, thanks for posting it! They are still looking for a Ford Built B-24 to put back in it!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2020)

Panther Ausf D destroyed on the Eastern Front, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2020)

Panzer III Ausf J with _ostketten_, extra-wide tracks for decreased ground pressure for use on the Eastern Front. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2020)

Fuel tanks of the B-24 Liberator “Little Warrior” with the 861st Bomb Squadron explode over Fallersleben, Germany, after being hit by anti-aircraft fire, Jun 29 1944.
https://captain-price-official.tumblr.com/post/622304702038687745/
Crew consisted of Lieutenants J.H. Hansen (pilot), Lt. S.A Benson (copilot), J. Levy, M.M. Stich, Tech. Sgt’s V.J. Polzin, B.B. Gomillion, Staff. Sgt’s C. Aidala, W.A. Boykowski, S.G. Haskell Jr and J.E. Sanders.
The fire caused the plane to decentigrate at around 10,000 ft, with all of the crew except Lt. Benson dying in the crash. Eight of the crew were found dead on the ground by German authorities that morning. The ninth crew member’s body was discovered in a field, badly burned on 11 Jul 144, and buried with the rest of the crew of “LITTLE WARRIOR.”
Co-pilot Benson actually survived the explosion and was ejected by explosion with his chute, having landed unharmed he surrendered to a flak gun crew and was placed in the charge of a Hitler youth leader Helmut Lippman who riding a bike, shepherded him, to be handed over to local authorities. En-route Lippman shot Benson in the back 3 times with a small calibre handgun. Upon arrival in the local town Lippman left 2Lt Benson with Air raid wardens whilst he went off to phone the local police, whereupon 2Lt Benson was beaten to death by the wardens. Post war Lippman and the wardens were brought to trial for the murder of a POW. Lippman was sentenced to death by hanging, but unfortunately had his sentence committed to life imprisonment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2020)

Red Army Air Forc eA-20 Havocs over Berlin, May 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2020)

P-47's on a forward airfield in France are being fueled up.

Note - this would make a nice model diorama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
 1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bernhart (Jun 30, 2020)

Curious about the mustang pic, how did it crash. Tracks aren't damaged behind it which if belly landed you would think it hit( maybe bounced over?) didn't come the other way either as trees not damaged


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2020)

It's make a great diorama.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's make a great diorama.


A P47 kit and a jeep kit and a couple of 6x6 kits.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2020)

And a kit with a lot of guys standing around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Z6 IR 34 Heilbronn - Portrait Passbild mit Stahlhelm - SIGNIERT !!!! | eBay

Heinrich Potter

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-photo-german-stug-iii-stalingrad-wwii-jpg.586708

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Grumman J2F Duck

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2020)

A Short Sunderland GR Mk V of No. 205 Sqn RAF, moored off Direction Island, Cocos Islands, about to be refuelled from a petrol tanker embarked on board a Tank Landing Craft. July 1945. (IWM)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2020)

British Prime Minister Winston Churchill sits on Hitler's chair outside the bunker in Berlin, 1 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2020)

U.S. Navy Great Lakes BG-1 carrier dive bomber, July 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2020)

U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Ranger (CV-4), at anchor off Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii, July 1, 1935, with Diamond Head in the background.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Iran, Russian & US officers meet for Lend-Lease plane exchange | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
ww2-photo-wwii-us-101st-airborne-jpg.586803

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Wildcat, USS Sable, May 1945. This was a training carrier that sailed on the Great Lakes. Note the Wildcat in the pattern waiting to land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2020)

A formation of US Navy F4U Corsairs of VF-75 in flight, July 2 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Survivors of plane crash in Hidden Valley Shangri-La, New Guinea with pilots and crews of the planes that rescued them on July 2, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2020)

B-24M Liberator ''Top o’ the Mark'' and other bombers of the 23rd Bomb Squadron over Allied invasion fleet at Balikpapan, Borneo, July 2, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2020)

57 mm Gun M1 firing at German bunker near Saint-Malo Brittany. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2020)

Not sure about the ship. But the aircraft is a F-4F that might be under British markings, making it a Martlet if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2020)

RAF ground crew handling a 12,000lb Tallboy earthquake bomb destined for La Coupole, a V-2 rocket weapon site near Wizernes, France. July, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2020)

Pretty much self explanatory. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
wwii-bw-photo-us-1st-armored-panzers-anzio-jpg.586919

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Vintage AAF Army Air Force B-52 Clayton Knight Military Plane Print Ad #1471 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Vintage Bell Aircraft Airacobra Military Plane Transportation Print Ad #1475 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fighting Planes of the Future 1942 Douglas Rolfe pictorial & "At Sea in a PT" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2020)

The victors and the vanquished. P38's of the 485th FS of the 370th Fighter Group stand at the ready.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The victors and the vanquished. P38's of the 485th FS of the 370th Fighter Group stand at the ready.
> 
> View attachment 586977




That craft in the foreground looks like a Me 410B-6/R2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

This day in 1944, US paratroopers of the 503rd Parachute Infantry Regiment are dropped onto the island of Noemfoor, Dutch New Guinea. This was one of the few airborne operations in the Pacific War. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

Crew of USS Finback pulling downed airman Lieutenant (jg) George Bush from the water off Chichi Jima, Bonin Islands, 2 September 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

A team of Alamo Scouts pose for a photo after completing a reconnaissance mission on Los Negros Island, February 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

U.S. Coast Guard crew of cutter Spencer watched as a depth charge exploded near U-175 in the North Atlantic on April 17, 1943. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2020)

This day in 1944, the Soviet Minsk Offensive ends in a complete victory. About 100,000 Axis soldiers from the 4th and 9th Armies were encircled, of whom some 40,000 were killed and most of the rest captured. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 586874
> 
> 
> Not sure about the ship. But the aircraft is a F-4F that might be under British markings, making it a Martlet if I am not mistaken.


I'm pretty sure that the ship is HMS Warspite. The bridge with the casement 6in still in place are the main identification points.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That craft in the foreground looks like a Me 410B-6/R2.


Me410 agreed but what about the b6/r2?


----------



## at6 (Jul 4, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> wwii-bw-photo-us-1st-armored-panzers-anzio-jpg.586919
> View attachment 586919


"If you find a ring, it belonged to my Gammy."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 3./JG 1 Staffelhund in Uniform Katwijk? im Frühjahr 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 9./JG 52 Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn, Hochzeit!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 9./JG 52 Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn, Wilhelm Batz# | eBay

Name of wife Ursula "Usch" Paetsch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug 9./JG 52 Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn, Wilhelm Batz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
wwii-photo-german-army-in-a-defensive-position-jpg.587040

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That craft in the foreground looks like a Me 410B-6/R2.



Yes. you can see the mechanism for the side guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Daisy Mae of the 11th Bomb Group after crash-landing on Midway, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

The first of the British occupation troops arrived in Berlin, Germany.

Berlin: Watched by several thousand Berliners, the British occupation force arrived in the former capital of the Third Reich this afternoon. Women and children clambered over heaps of rubble to gain a better view as the 11th Hussars of the 7th Armoured Division appeared after a 14-hour, 120-mile journey from the British occupation zone. They had been held up for three hours at Magdeburg waiting for the Russians to give them permission to enter their zone.

They passed lines of Russian infantry riding in horse-drawn carts. Beside the gleaming fresh paintwork of the Hussars' tanks, the Russians looked shabby and tattered. Berlin seems populated almost entirely by women and thousands of them are employed by the occupation powers clearing the rubble, brick by brick. At first they worked 13 hours a day; that has now been reduced to seven. There are long food queues, fuel is scarce and most buildings lack glass.

Photo credit - Imperial War Mueum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Six U.S. Navy Consolidated PB2Y-5 Coronado flying boats of patrol bomber squadron VPB-4 in flight in July 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Royal Australian Air Force P-51 Mustangs in flight over Townsville, Queensland, 4 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2020)

PBJ-1 Mitchell bombers of Marine Squadron VMB-433 depart Rabaul, New Britain, after a raid, 4 July 1945. At this point in the war, Rabaul was isolated and had no military value. It just wasnt worth attacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me410 agreed but what about the b6/r2?




Night fighter.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Night fighter.


How do you come to that conclusion? That the wreck is that?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> How do you come to that conclusion? That the wreck is that?




It is just my educated guess, I may or may not be wrong.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It is just my educated guess, I may or may not be wrong.


Well what is your reasoning then? As it us an educated guess.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Well what is your reasoning then? As it us an educated guess.




Because that model had the side remote gun pods.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

I see. More versions had the side barbettes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2020)

I have not. So I stand corrected.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
Luftwaffe survival gear

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2020)

A B29 takes off with JATO assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2020)

F4U Corsair, code FF57 of VMF-351, after hitting the barricade, escort carrier USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109), July 5, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2020)

The Fairey Spearfish. Like a number of other late-war designs, it arrived too late to be considered for production; but became an intermediate step towards the postwar Fairey Gannet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I see. More versions had the side barbettes.



But I could still be correct.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The Fairey Spearfish. Like a number of other late-war designs, it arrived too late to be considered for production; but became an intermediate step towards the postwar Fairey Gannet.



Wow. Something by Fairey that's actually not bad looking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2020)

P-38 nose wheel collapse on landing. This was a 475th FG (5th AF) Lightning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Glider (Jul 6, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Wow. Something by Fairey that's actually not bad looking.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, in this case, not mine. I can recommend a good optician if you wish.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2020)

And I could recommend a good dictionary. "Beauty" and "not bad looking" are not synonymous.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 6, 2020)

That I will give you. I was merely concerned about your wellbeing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm touched, thank-you.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Paul Goldman, Holocaust survivor, Haifa, mandate of Palestine (later Israel), 6 July 1945.

So young to be slinging a rifle. But after knowing that the Nazi's had done, you had to do what you had to do.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 6, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Paul Goldman, Holocaust survivor, Haifa, mandate of Palestine (later Israel), 6 July 1945.
> 
> So young to be slinging a rifle. But after knowing that the Nazi's had done, you had to do what you had to do.
> 
> View attachment 587294


Looks like a toy rifle..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2020)

USS Iowa inside floating drydock ABSD-2, Seeadler Harbor, Manus, Admiralty Islands, 28 December 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2020)

P-40, Guadalcanal. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2020)

A Martin B-26 Marauder of 14 Sqn RAF, based at Fayid in Egypt during WW 2. This aircraft was lost on the 3rd January 1943, whilst engaged in a torpedo attack off Aghios Giorgios Island. Not a type of operation that the type is well known for carrying out. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2020)

Members of 12th Parachute Battalion, 5th Parachute Brigade, 6th Airborne Division, enjoy a cup of tea after fighting their way back to their own lines after three days behind enemy lines, 10 June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Paul Goldman, Holocaust survivor, Haifa, mandate of Palestine (later Israel), 6 July 1945.
> 
> So young to be slinging a rifle. But after knowing that the Nazi's had done, you had to do what you had to do.
> 
> View attachment 587294


Not a rifle. A toy .


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 587304
> 
> 
> P-40, Guadalcanal. No photo credit available.


Looks like its gotten stuck.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Not a rifle. A toy .


Its a .22


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

P-47. And an unknown man watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Its a .22


Airgun i think.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> P-47. And an unknown man watching it.
> 
> View attachment 587337


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

German women form a chain gang to clear rubble from bomb damaged buildings in Berlin, 7 July 1945. The women were required to work before they were permitted to apply for a ration card.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

General George Kenneys' Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress on Yotan Airstrip, Okinawa, Ryukgu Retto, during his visit to the 308th Bomb Wing, 7 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Aerial photograph of bombing damage in Chiba, Japan, 6-7 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

The Mitsubishi J8M Shusui (秋水, literally "Autumn Water", used as a poetic term meaning "Sharp Sword" deriving from the swishing sound of a sword). Japanese World War II rocket-powered interceptor aircraft closely based on the German Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet. Built as a joint project for both the Navy and the Army Air Services, it was designated J8M (Navy) and Ki-200 (Army). The J8M took to the air for its first powered flight on 7 July 1945, with Lieutenant Commander Toyohiko Inuzuka at the controls; after his "sharp start" rocket-powered takeoff, Inuzuka successfully jettisoned the dolly upon becoming airborne and began to gain speed, climbing skywards at a 45° angle. At an altitude of 400 m (1,300 ft), the engine stopped abruptly and the J8M1 stalled. Inuzuka managed to glide the aircraft back, but clipped a small building at the edge of the airfield while trying to land, causing the aircraft to burst into flames. Inuzuka died the next day. While Mitsubishi and naval technicians sought to find the cause of the accident, all future flights were grounded. The engine cutout had occurred because the angle of climb, coupled with the fuel tanks being half-filled for this first flight, caused a shifting of the fuel, which in turn caused an auto cutout device to activate because of an air lock in the fuel line. Requests to continue flight testing were denied pending the modification of the fuel pumps in the aircraft. The sixth and seventh prototypes were to be fitted with the modified Ro.2 engine.

Full-scale production readiness was almost at hand, and component construction was already underway. Flight testing was to resume, despite another explosion of the fuel mixture during a ground test days after the crash, in late August 1945 and the J8M2 design was finalized. But on 15 August 1945, the war ended for the Japanese and all work on the J8M ceased. The end of the war also spelled the end of the JAAF's Ki-202 Shūsui-Kai (Modified Shusui), whose design had begun in secret months before. The Ki-202 was to offer improved flight endurance over the Ki-200 and was slated to be the priority fighter for the JAAF in 1946, but no metal was cut before Japan's surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 7, 2020)

"Calutron Girls" monitoring a mass spectrometer during the Manhattan Project. Gladys Owens, in the foreground, did not know what she was involved with until seeing this picture on a tour fifty years later.

A New Age is now just days from dawning in the New Mexico desert.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2020)

F4U Corsair, Okinawa 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Lt. Gen. Robert C. Richardson, Jr., commanding general United States Army Forces Middle Pacific, places a wreath on the grave of the late Lt. Gen. Simon B. Buckner, Jr., who was killed commanding the 10th Army on Okinawa, on a visit to the 7th Division cemetery on Okinawa on July 8, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2020)

Oblique aerial view of West Field, Tinian, Mariana Islands, July 8, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Avenger, USS Card 1942

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2020)

The P47 turbocharger system. Its huge!

Moderator - please move this picture to the correct sub group you think it should be in. Thanks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2020)

A B-29 burns furiously after an emergency landing on Iwo Jima, 9 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2020)

WAVES Aviation Machinist's Mate 2nd Class Lavina B. Bierer stacking aircraft engine pistons in the Engine Overhaul Shop at Naval Air Station Kaneohe, US Territory of Hawaii, 9 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2020)

WAVES Aviation Metalsmith 2nd Class Kathryn A. Wolny repairing an inflatable liferaft for use on patrol planes, Naval Air Station Kaneohe, US Territory of Hawaii, 9 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2020)

#17,221 Holy Crap!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 9, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Pretty much self explanatory.



56th Fighter Group P-47, is that Gabby Gabreski at right? Looks like him.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2020)

I thought so...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

Mega WK 2 Foto Wehrmacht Soldaten 1 Mann Panzer | eBay

Honey i shrunk your panzer!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 10, 2020)

Tankety tank, tankety tank.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2020)

Boy, those Germans really took sledding seriously!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Seversky P-35. After ordering an initial batch the Army Air Corps was disappointed with slow production and inability to reach 300mph, and later switched to the Curtiss P-36 Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago. July 10 1945. Planes from U.S. Navy fleet aircraft carrier USS Essex (CV-9) on a raid over Japan on 10 July 1945 with Mt Fuji in the background. Plane in foreground is a TBM Avenger and those beyond are SB2C Helldivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2020)

The B-29 at the Hill AFB museum. With a storm cloud.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Members of the USAAF 19th Fighter Squadron, 318th Fighter Group, up date their 'Kills' scoreboard, Ie Shima, July 11, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Douglas C-47 Skytrain spraying DDT over Okinawa, July 11, 1945. DDT was excellent at controlling mosquitoes and the scourge of malaria.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jul 11, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 587305
> 
> 
> A Martin B-26 Marauder of 14 Sqn RAF, based at Fayid in Egypt during WW 2. This aircraft was lost on the 3rd January 1943, whilst engaged in a torpedo attack off Aghios Giorgios Island. Not a type of operation that the type is well known for carrying out. No photo credit available.


 Short wing B-26A (Marauder I) similar to the B-26s based at Midway and were used as torpedo bombers there as well. They could have been very effective if the crews had been well trained in torpedo tactics and if they had good torpedoes. I wonder how they performed at Aghios Giorgios.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 11, 2020)

Three attacked a convoy, but scored no hits. The Marauder was downed by an Ar 196. Capt. B. W. Young, SAAF, was the only survivor and became a POW.
The RAF used the British Mk XII 18" aerial torpedo. It was slimmer, but longer than the US Mk. XIII. Had a shorter range, but faster speed. Also, it was much more reliable that the US torpedo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2020)

By a float plane!?!? Damn


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Three attacked a convoy, but scored no hits. The Marauder was downed by an Ar 196. Capt. B. W. Young, SAAF, was the only survivor and became a POW.
> The RAF used the British Mk XII 18" aerial torpedo. It was slimmer, but longer than the US Mk. XIII. Had a shorter range, but faster speed. Also, it was much more reliable that the US torpedo


I would like to read that report

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto/Photo 1007,Panzer,Tank, WW2, Ostfront, LKW, Schlamm | eBay

I bet that poor sod on the hood is whisteling "My Heart Will Go On"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## davparlr (Jul 12, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Three attacked a convoy, but scored no hits. The Marauder was downed by an Ar 196. Capt. B. W. Young, SAAF, was the only survivor and became a POW.
> The RAF used the British Mk XII 18" aerial torpedo. It was slimmer, but longer than the US Mk. XIII. Had a shorter range, but faster speed. Also, it was much more reliable that the US torpedo


That must have been a lucky encounter (for the German) as the short wing B-26 was a fast aircraft even with the relatively clean topedo (blazingly fast according to the Japanese). Of course it may have caught the B-26 slowing down to drop the torpedo. With two 7.92 mm machine guns and two 20mm cannons, it had the firepower to do the job. Also, training may have been a factor. Attaching a torpedo to an RAF or AAF crewed aircraft without a lot of training would not bode well. Of course, all the training in the world would not help those American torpedoes.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Prototype Douglas XTBD-1 Devastator BuNo 9720 in flight over the Virginia countryside on July 12, 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2020)

PBYs of VP-73 return to Reykjavik, Iceland after a patrol, 23 March 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2020)

Republic P-43 Lancer

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
German ace Hans Marseilles inspects a kill.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2020)

A Navy Douglas XJD-1 Invader of Utility Squadron VJ-4 flying out of NAS Norfolk, Virginia, United States, 13 July 1945. The Navy acquired the Douglas A-26 in small numbers, designating them the JD in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> #17,221 Holy Crap!




And now it hits you as to why the P-47 was so damn big.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> 56th Fighter Group P-47, is that Gabby Gabreski at right? Looks like him.




Yeppers nuuumannn, it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Aftermath of kamikazes v USS Saratoga off Iwo Jima Feb 1945, 123 dead, carrier had to return to port for repair. Note the Hellcat in the foreground has its engine running with no deck crew around. Another hazard for the damage control crew to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2020)

USMC MAG-45 F6F-5N Hellcat and TBM Avenger at Falalop Island on July 14, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Martin JRM cargo transport seaplane named ''Hawaii Mars'' being inspected by men of the Naval Training School at the Glenn L. Martin plants in Baltimore, July 14, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Republic P-43 Lancers. It should be noted that these P-43's (a rare shot) are in the markings of one side in the 1941 "Louisiana" maneuvers that took place in the Southern US across several states. The cross over the insignia is red I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2020)

75 years ago today. July 15th 1945. C-54 Skymaster transports lined up after their arrival at the Berlin-Gatow airport, Germany, 15 July 1945. These planes brought the U.S. president Harry S. Truman and other dignitaries to the Potsdam Conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Buchenwald concentration camp survivors arrive in Haifa to be arrested by the British, 15 July 1945. The British have severely restricted Jewish emigration to Palestine to appease the restive Arab majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Navy TBM Avengers and SB2C Helldivers on a raid over Hokadate, Japan in July of 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 587891


All I'm finding are pull tabs !!!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Martin PBM-1 Mariner taxis in the waters off NAS San Juan, Puerto Rico, 16 July 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Republic P-43 Lancer
> 
> View attachment 587972


Nice BT-14 in the back ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2020)

A German Junkers Ju 87B "Stuka" dive bomber being escorted by a Messerschmitt Bf 109 fighter aircraft in January, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2020)

US tanker Pennsylvania Sun burning after being torpedoed by German submarine U-571 in the Gulf of Mexico, 15 Jul 1942 ww2dbaseSource ww2dbaseUnited States NavyIdentification code 80-G-61599More on... 
Caribbean Sea and Gulf of Mexico Campaigns

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2020)

USS Missouri (left) and USS Iowa (right) off Japan, 20 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2020)

Soviet pilot Mariya Dolina posing in front of a Petlyakov Pe-2 twin-engine dive bomber, 1944. Mariya flew 72 missions during the war and was awarded the title "Hero of the Soviet Union" (highest distinction in the Soviet Union) on August 18, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2020)

Histoni;.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-443-1589-11-_nordafrika-_rommel_in_befehlsfahrzeug-jpg.588259

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2020)

A P51 that flipped. I hope the pilot is ok.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Rollout of the Boeing Model 299, NX13372, prototype XB-17, Boeing Field, Seattle, Washington, 16 July 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2020)

HMS Renown with other ships in the British fleet illuminated by fireworks, torches and searchlights on July 16, 1935, during King George V’s visit to Spithead, England for the Royal Review.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2020)

75 years ago today, July 16 1945, the world entered into a new age.

“Now I am become death, the destroyer of worlds.” - Robert Oppenheimer, quoting the Bhagavad Gita.
The TRINITY Test: Atomic (plutonium) bomb ''Gadget'' exploding near Alamogordo, New Mexico, 16 July 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, July 16 1945. A deck load of U.S. Army Air Force Republic P-47N Thunderbolt fighters on the flight deck of USS Casablanca (CVE-55), 16 July 1945. The planes were loaded at Naval Air Station Alameda, California (USA) and were bound for Guam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-445-1861-18-_nordafrika-_arbeit_an_bordwaffen_einer_me_210-410-jpg.588409

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2020)

That boy handeling the barbette looks 15.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2020)

A P51 engine under going maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2020)

The first Royal Navy Supermarine Seafire fighters over Japan fly over Yokoshiba-Hikari, Chiba Prefecture, Japan, 17 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

Forward guns and superstructure of USS Iowa underway during the Marshall Islands Campaign 24 January 1944. Note USS Indiana in the background. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

This day in 1939, prototype R2052 (later known as the Bristol Beaufighter) conducted its maiden flight, a little more than 8 months after development had formally started. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

3,623 men perished during the catastrophic Allied sea bound attack on the German occupied port of Dieppe on 19 August 1942. It was a clear lesson on how not to do it – and it greatly affected the planning and operation of the later Normandy Landings some two years later. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

Men of the Royal Scots pose for a photograph with a Japanese flag taken as a souvenir after clearing the Japanese from Payan, near Shwebo, January 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

Two U.S. Navy Curtiss SB2C-4 Helldiver dive bombers of Bombing Squadron 83 (VB-83) fly against the backdrop of ships of Task Group 38.3 operating off Okinawa, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

A Douglas A-20 Havoc medium bomber targeting a Japanese airfield of Kawasaki Ki-48 bombers at Hollandia, New Guinea, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2020)

WarHistory.com
The Royal Navy during the Dieppe Raid.








Disaster it was, but for those who made it back in one piece, soldier's like Colonel Whitaker, of the RHLIs, it was an education for what lay ahead after D-Day. He and his men were better soldiers for the baptism of disasters, called war,
Denis Whitaker - Wikipedia
His_ war histories_ of the period are lively, and observant. ****

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> That boy handeling the barbette looks 15.


Sign a sign of the times. I took the practical test to join the RN as an Artificer Apprentice in 1972 when I was 15, joining soon after my 16th birthday in 1973.
Now looking back, that's a scary, make that a very scary thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> PBYs of VP-73 return to Reykjavik, Iceland after a patrol, 23 March 1942


I was impressed by the picture of Keflavik airport (Reykjavik). I had flown into Keflavik a couple of time, once on ILS (insturment landing system) approach, and once on a circling approach, both times at minimums. It seemed very barren at the time, like someone had placed a runway on a rock jutting out into the sea, which I think it really was. I do understand that Iceland is a very beautiful place, just not Keflavik. Of course P-3s (at the time) were stationed there most likely patrolling the GIUP (Greenland, Iceland, United Kingdom) gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 588510
> 
> 
> A Douglas A-20 Havoc medium bomber targeting a Japanese airfield of Kawasaki Ki-48 bombers at Hollandia, New Guinea, 1942. No photo credit available.


That would be 1944.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2020)

A pair of B-24Es during acceptance trials near Ford’s Willow Run plant, February 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Martin JRM cargo transport seaplane named ''Hawaii Mars'' being inspected by men of the Naval Training School at the Glenn L. Martin plants in Baltimore, July 14, 1945


When I first saw the Spruce Goose in Long Beach I was not as impressed as most because I had already seen this and other seaplanes at the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola. All those planed were huge, even the twin engine ones.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> On this day 75 years ago, July 16 1945. A deck load of U.S. Army Air Force Republic P-47N Thunderbolt fighters on the flight deck of USS Casablanca (CVE-55), 16 July 1945. The planes were loaded at Naval Air Station Alameda, California (USA) and were bound for Guam.


Powerful aircraft with 2800 hp available up to 33k and a top speed of 467 mph at that altitude, and long legs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2020)

F4U Corsair of VBF-88 on board the carrier USS Yorktown (CV-10), July 18, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2020)

FG-1D Corsair 41 of VBF-88 on board the carrier USS Yorktown (CV-10), July 18, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Waterspout off Tinian in the Marianas on 18 July 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The first Royal Navy Supermarine Seafire fighters over Japan fly over Yokoshiba-Hikari, Chiba Prefecture, Japan, 17 July 1945.
> 
> View attachment 588440


Are those F4Us below the Spitfire?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2020)

davparlr said:


> Are those F4Us below the Spitfire?




They look a aweful lot like F-4s to me to.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Heavenly Daze, 95th Bomb Group And contrails.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hawker Tempest II (PR533) in flight, Langley, 19 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2020)

P-51 and P-47

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-455-0006-03-_russland-_luftwaffensoldaten_an_flak-geschu-tz-jpg.589065

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2020)

Dwight Eisenhower, George Patton, Harry Truman, Henry Stimson, Omar Bradley, and others during the raising of a U.S. flag over Berlin, Germany, 20 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2020)

Major General Frank Parks, General George Patton, Colonel W. H. Kyle, J. J. McCloy, H. H. Bundy, and US Secretary of War Henry Stimson, reviewing US 2nd Armored Division, Berlin, Germany, 20 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2020)

P-51 pilot Capt John Thornell Jr, 328th FS

www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org - U.S.A.A.F. Resource Center - Legends Of The 352nd Fighter Group - John F. "Jack" Thornell Jr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2020)

American trucks returning part of US$500 million worth of Florentine artwork looted by Germans, Piazzo Dei Signoria, Florence, Italy, 21 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2020)

A U.S. Navy Goodyear XF2G-1 Corsair (BuNo 14692) at the Naval Air Test Center Patuxent River, Maryland (USA), on 21 July 1945. The F2G, sometimes called the "Super Corsair," was fitted with the 3,000-hp Wasp Major engine. Performance and speed were not quite as good as hoped; and in any event with the Grumman F8F Bearcat performing so well and the end of the war in sight, the F2G saw only very limited production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-455-0007-32-_russland-_luftwaffensoldat_an_flak-geschu-tz-jpg.589271

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2020)

A P-47 had to belly land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

July 22, 1943 – USS Canfield was commissioned. Named in honor of Ensign Leon W. Canfield, who was killed in action while serving aboard USS South Dakota at Guadalcanal. Canfield received two battle stars for her service in World War II. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

British soldiers with captured German submarines of the newest kind. Northern Germany, April 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

The surrender of German submarine U-889 to the Royal #Canadian Navy near Shelburne, Nova Scotia, on May 13, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

Enterprise underway toward Panama Canal, 10 October 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

A Royal Navy convoy from Alexandria To Malta meets and engages Italian Warships in the Mediterranean on March 22, 1942. HMS Cleopatra (33) throws out smoke to shield the convoy as HMS Euryalus (42) elevates her forward 5.25 inch guns to shell the Italian Fleet. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2020)

American troops advanced under the cover of M4 Sherman tank 'Lucky Legs II' during mop up operations on Bougainville, Solomon Islands, March 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jul 22, 2020)

E-13A

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-455-0014-13-_russland-_rauchende_soldaten-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2020)

A Texan and a Texan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2020)

Fantastic shot.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Marshal Henri Philippe Petain attends the opening of his trial in Paris on 23 July 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Corporal Louis Peter Kontas of Malden, Mass., sounds Taps at a U.S. Marine cemetery on Okinawa, Japan on July 23, 1945, where are buried Marines who died in the assault on the island. Kontas himself was wounded during the fighting for Okinawa and holds the Purple Heart.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2020)

Oopsy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Oopsy.


I like to think that when I screw up, its an epic screw up. LOL

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-455-0015-21a-_russland-_truppentransport_mit_einer_feldbahn-jpg.589534

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2020)

P-38 pilot 1Lt Stair, 430 FS, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2020)

P-51C Mustang of the 311th Fighter Group escorting C-47 Skytrain transports over a terraced landscape in China, July 24, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Crewmen recover a TBF that slid onto the catwalk of USS _Enterprise_ (CV-6) while landing, 23 July 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Montgomery with the Arab stallion presented to him on 25 July 1945. The stallion previously belonged to Field Marshal Rommel and was wounded in the Desert Campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Albert H. Luke (center), an instructor at the Sheil School, advises a student as she operates the controls of a pre-flight trainer called the 'penguin' in Chicago, Illinois, on July 25, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 589613


Don't look back. Ivanov is relieving himself.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2020)

P-38's being completed outdoors. Lockheed didnt have enough production space in their plant in Burbank so the planes were taken outdoors for final assembly. Which made sense since the weather is almost always good. This picture was taken in 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Prime minister Attlee and colleagues at Transport House in London after the announcement of a Labour victory in the 1945 General Election. Cheers for Mr and Mrs Clement Attlee, 26 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2020)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcat, Landing Practice, Hawaii, July 26, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-457-0065-36-_russland-_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-_und_t34-jpg.589955

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2020)

NAS Corpus Christi, Tx, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A P51 engine under going maintenance.



Looks like the propeller's shat an o-ring, that oil's coming from the prop hub!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Consolidated Liberator B Mark VI, KL354 'R', of No. 356 Squadron RAF, about to be 'bombed-up' on the newly-established airstrip at Brown's West Island for the Squadron's first operational mission, and the first bombing operation to be flown from the Cocos Islands, 27 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Crew of B-24 bomber 'Bugs Bomby Jr.', July 27, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice Pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-515-0026-20a-_focke-wulf_fw_190_a-5-_wartung-jpg.590024

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hellcat, USS Essex 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 28, 2020)

On this day 85 years ago. July 28 1935 Boeing Model 299 NX13372, the aircraft that will become the iconic B-17 Flying Fortress, photographed during its first flight, 28 July 1935.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 28, 2020)

The first Russian tank to enter Berlin is immortalized by becoming part of a monument to commemorate that achievement, 28 July 1945. The tank was finished off with a coating of aluminum and placed on a brick pedestal faced with white marble. The monument was located on the Berlin inner ring road on the way to Templehof Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2020)

PBY seaplanes moored on Lake Worth in 1940 at Fort Worth, Texas.
"In November 1940, Consolidated Aircraft contacted Amon Carter, explaining they had been ordered to transfer 200 PBY seaplanes from San Diego to Britain and that they were in immediate need of a layover point mid-country. In just eight days, Amon Carter, with the help of the Fort Worth Chamber of Commerce, arranged for all the necessary requirements of fuel, food, lodging for the flight crews, and moorings for the planes. To keep the mission secret, the public was told the planes were here to weather out a hurricane in the Gulf of Mexico. The speedy response from Amon Carter and the Chamber of Commerce later played a large role in convincing Consolidated Aircraft to build their manufacturing facility in Fort Worth, Texas."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Secretary of the Navy James Forrestal with General Eisenhower, and, in the background, a young Jack Kennedy. July 29, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2020)

New U.S. Coast Guard Sikorsky R-4 helicopter hovers over Light Station Boston, 29 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Side view of a Yokosuka K5Y. One of these aircraft carried out the last successful kamikaze attack, sinking the destroyer USS Callahan on 29 July 1945

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2020)

he Nihon Kaigun (Imperial Japanese Navy) Unryū-class aircraft carrier HIJMS Amagi (天城) after she capsized from air attacks on July 29, 1945 at the Kure naval base.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Jul 29, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> he Nihon Kaigun (Imperial Japanese Navy) Unryū-class aircraft carrier HIJMS Amagi (天城) after she capsized from air attacks on July 29, 1945 at the Kure naval base.
> 
> View attachment 590175


Looks like an airplane sys.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2020)

Milosh said:


> Looks like an airplane sys.


Well that us a good camo job if i ever did see i must say. A carrier looking like a bi-plane. Top job!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2020)

Lockheed C-69 NX25600 at the assembly plant in Burbank, Calif.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2020)

#17,381, that's an awesome pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2020)

U.S. Navy aircraft of several squadrons inside the airship hangar at Naval Air Station Moffett Field, California (USA), on 30 July 1935 (looking south). Identifiable planes are: Boeing F4Bs of VF-6 (front), a single Grumman SF-1, Curtiss BFC-2s (VB-2), and others in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2020)

B-25 Mitchell with torpedo, nose wheel up, Yontan Airfield, Okinawa, July 30, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2020)

F6F-5 Hellcat # D19 of fighter squadron VF-22, USS Takanis Bay (CVE-89), July 30, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2020)

"Yeah, Hank has this theory about the effectiveness of vertical take off and landing. He ain't perfected things yet though ....!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2020)

First prototype Northrop XP-56 41-786 Muroc AAF (to become Edwards AFB), September 6, 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2020)

Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results


----------



## Dash119 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2020)

The Royal Navy escort aircraft carrier HMS Reaper, delivering nine captured Messerschmitt Me 262 jet fighters to New York on 31 July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2020)

A graveyard detail is coming ashore from the hospital ship USS Solace (AH-5) with the coffins of troops who died of their wounds aboard the ship. Okinawa, Japan, July 31, 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Milosh said:


> Looks like an airplane sys.


I just had an epic fail again. LOL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

Ju 88 in Finnish service. No photo credit available

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

A M3 Grant crew breaks for the night in North Africa. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

Crusader tank disguised as a truck, on a truck - stuck in the muck. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

*Wounded soldiers from the fighting on Saipan are carried to FDR’s car to meet the President, July 29, 1944.* No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

_Just-A-Snappin_ of the 100th Bomb Group with her crew in North Africa, August 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

1LT Charles P. Bailey, Sr. (right) with his crew chief and his P-51C “My Buddy” named in honor of his father. 332nd Fighter Group, better known as the Tuskeegee Airmen. © IWM (UPL 24973)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

An SBU-1 of VS-42 in flight near Norfolk, Virginia,1939
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

German soldiers use a disabled KV-1S as cover for their foxhole. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

“USS _Tennessee _(BB-43) in Buckner Bay, Okinawa, 17 July 1945. Taken by a USS _Makin Island _(CVE-93) photographer.”
80-G-326899

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2020)

Second Lieutenant Margaret B. Stanfill preparing dressings three miles southeast of Sainte-Mère-Église on 14 June 1944. Stanfill was the first nurse to land on Utah Beach. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Milosh (Aug 1, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I just had an epic fail again. LOL


Is this the photo you wanted to post?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Milosh said:


> Is this the photo you wanted to post?
> View attachment 590412


Yes. Thanks.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2020)

F6F-3 Hellcats in flight over San Francisco, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Pair of USAAF Lockheed P-38 Lightnings flying low above the runway at Shemya Army Airfield in the Aleutians on August 1, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The monument was located on the Berlin inner ring road on the way to Templehof Airport.



That tank, an IS-2 had something of a restless career as a monument. It was first located on Postdamer Strasse at the very north eastern tip of the suburb of Zehlendorf in what was the American Sector - the reason the Soviets put it prominently where it was, to remind the US forces who had their headquarters in Zehlendorf, of who reached Berlin first. It got graffitied a bit and was removed some years later and relocated further south at the far end of Zehlendorf, on the outskirts of US territory in Berlin at the border between Berlin and Brandenburg. Next, it was placed on the autobahn out of the city at a point very close to what became Checkpoint Bravo once the Wall was erected, at Dreilinden, which is near the Wannsee, where the infamous conference where the Final Solution was decided. Once again, removed following the fall of the wall, I'm not sure of its whereabouts now, and the concrete plinth on which it sat has been removed.

Oddly enough, just a bit further down the motorway was another plinth erected with a tank on top of it, this was a T-34, much smaller than the IS-2 from the original monument. That tank has similarly been described as being the first tank to arrive in Berlin, but the original one formerly located on Potsdamer Strasse was an IS-2. There are plenty of pics of the T-34 on its plinth being graffitied and of its removal - the plinth is still there at Dreilinden as the Panzerdenkmal with pictures of the T-34 on top of it, unlike the original IS-2 plinth, which was closer to the checkpoint gates.

The whereabouts of these two tanks is not known to me. Perhaps the original IS-2 is the one at the German-Russian Museum at Karlshorst?





Europe 334

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2020)

WWPictures
Wehrmacht soldiers riding on a tractor

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Wehrmacht soldiers riding on a tractor



"Preparations for Operation Sealion continue at a pace in France today..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2020)

SBD dive bombers from USS _Lexington _(CV-16) fly over Saipan on their way to bomb Aslito Airfield, on 15 June 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Luftwaffe Focke Wulf Fw 190 fighters awaiting disposal at Flensburg airfield in Germany, 2 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Cattle grazing among Junkers Ju 88 bombers awaiting disposal at Flensburg airfield in Germany, 2 August 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2020)

WW Photos
1st SS Panzer Division “Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler” motorcycle unit moves south thru Greece 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Captured Russian-built Chinese Air Force I-16 fighter on display at the stadium in Nishinomiya, Japan, late 1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Avro York C Mark I aircraft of No. 47 Group RAF at RAF Luqa, Malta, 3 August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2020)

The Kyushu J7W Shinden.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2020)

USS Missouri (BB-63) recovers its OS2U-3 floatplane, August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-2354-09-_frankreich-_zersto-rungen-jpg.590906 -- 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2020)

F4U-1 (birdcage, Bu No 02576) white 576, “Marines Dream” of VMF 214 flown by 1Lt Ed Olander after it crashed at Torokina Bougainville during 1943. Note the armed sentries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2020)

RAF groundcrew and local Singhalese lowering a Consolidated Catalina of No. 240 Squadron RAF into the water at Red Hills Lake, Ceylon, after undergoing repairs, 4 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2020)

This would make for an interesting diorama.

The streets of Berlin have now been well tidied up, but tanks dug into the main thoroughfares as pillboxes [the tracks and wheels having been completely removed] still remain. Refugees returning from the West are seen passing one of these tanks in the Berliner Strasse. August 4, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2020)

Douglas C-54 Skymaster taking off at LaGuardia Field, New York, on August 4, 1945.The Air Transport Command insignia is on rear of fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2020)

Histomil.cpm
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5564-25-_wilhelmshaven-_do-nitz_begru-sst_u-boots-ma-nner-jpg.590945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 4, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Cattle grazing among Junkers Ju 88 bombers awaiting disposal at Flensburg airfield in Germany, 2 August 1945



The Luftwaffe's response to accusations its allowing the grass to grow beneath its feet as the war drags on...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2020)

Consolidated TBY-2 BuNo 30386 in flight This aircraft was the competitor to the Grumman Avenger. It never became operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5567-15a-_wilhelmshaven-_2_u-boot-ma-nner_mit_eisernem_kreuz-jpg.591010 
1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2020)

This B-32 bomber is the first to land on Johnston Island. August 5, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Consolidated TBY-2 BuNo 30386 in flight This aircraft was the competitor to the Grumman Avenger. It never became operational.
> 
> View attachment 591009


Must be French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0417-_franzo-sischer_kriegsgefangener_mit_wachtposten-jpg.591053
Nazis - Politically Correct - with a smirk ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2020)

Douglas model 7B, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2020)

Histom.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0472-_strassburg-_kontrolle-jpg.591129

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2020)

Silverplate B-29 Superfortress 44 86292, Enola Gay, taxis to its hardstand after returning to Tinian, 6 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2020)

Formations of Hawker Tempest Mark Vs flying low over the ruins of Hannover, Germany, 6 August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hiroshima photographed by a reconnaissance airplane several hours after the explosion. The smoke cloud here is not the initial mushroom cloud but rather from the firestorm that followed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII sailor displays his ship's flag showing enemy sinkings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0507-_rathenow-_besichtigung_polizei-reiterzu-ge-jpg.591234

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2020)

Japan never had a chance.

B-29 Superfortress on the assembly line at the Boeing Renton (Washington) Plant

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago. Aug 7th 1945.
The Japanese Nakajima J9N-1 Kikka ("Orange Blossom") naval special attack jet aircraft made its maiden flight at Kisarazu Naval Airfield in Japan with Lieutenant Commander Susumu Takaoka at the controls

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Japan never had a chance.
> 
> B-29 Superfortress on the assembly line at the Boeing Renton (Washington) Plant
> 
> ...



Shall we discuss it again, sys ?
You have no chance to win me anymore 

104 volumes of official war history "戦史叢書 Senshi-sosyo"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Shall we discuss it again, sys ?
> You have no chance to win me anymore
> 
> 104 volumes of official war history "戦史叢書 Senshi-sosyo"


 
Until I saw a program last nught, I had no idea Russian forces were moving in on the Japanese mainland and it was considered to surrender to them, and a proposal was submitted, even after the bomb was dropped on Hiroshima, but was turned down by the Russians who wanted who unconditional surrender.

This, to me would have been a horrible alternative.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

1939 Lakehurst Neu Trikot Zeppelin Luft See Rettungskräfte 8x10 Original Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2020)

Hustomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5674-41-_u-bungen_mit_panzer_iii_fu-r_unternehmen_seelo-we-jpg.591321
1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Japan never had a chance.
> 
> B-29 Superfortress on the assembly line at the Boeing Renton (Washington) Plant
> 
> ...


I wonder what the HE-177 production line looked like in comparison.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Mussolini & the Lion of Judah WWII Anti-German Politcal Cartoon Print by Szyk

Haile Selassie Kicking Mussolini

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5675-24-_u-bung_zum_unternehmen_-seelo-we-jpg.591420
1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Certainly with mixed feelings, Japanese PoW 2Lt Minoru Wada watches bombs fall on the Japanese 100th Infantry Division headquarters that he had just led the bombers to, August 9, 1945, Mindanao, Philippines.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Husky (Aug 9, 2020)

I bet


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 10, 2020)

Five year seems to be a cycle of a topic here.
Minoru Wada claimed himself a nisei (2nd generation of Japanese American).

Minoru Wada
Picture of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

WWII Photo A Member Of The B 29 Formation To First Bomb Tokyo WW II VTG War WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-niquille-054-01-_norwegen-_hundeausbildung-jpg.591529

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Aug 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5675-24-_u-bung_zum_unternehmen_-seelo-we-jpg.591420
> 1940
> View attachment 591420


As an officer he is almost certainly pressing transmit button and beginning with a long pause then 'ummmm......'

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2020)

Crash landed DB-7B Boston III A28-8 code DU-J of 22 squadron RAAF, New Guinea 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2020)

75 years ago today, Aug 10 1945.

U.S. President Harry Truman with his cabinet at the White House, Washington D.C. They were discussing the Japanese offer to surrender "conditionally".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2020)

... poor Harry. FDR trusted him with no affairs of state. In that meeting he had been President for what ... 3 months and a bit?

IMO, I think he did an outstanding job ... and the Communists couldn't 'play' him the way they could play the liberal gentleman from New York, FDR. "I'M from Missouri" - the doubting Thomas state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5675-24-_u-bung_zum_unternehmen_-seelo-we-jpg.591420
> 1940
> View attachment 591420


Where is the Pizza that I ordered an hour ago!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Certainly with mixed feelings, Japanese PoW 2Lt Minoru Wada watches bombs fall on the Japanese 100th Infantry Division headquarters that he had just led the bombers to, August 9, 1945, Mindanao, Philippines.



Is that a radar pod on the wingtip of that Mitchell?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101ii-mw-5675-24-_u-bung_zum_unternehmen_-seelo-we-jpg.591420
> 1940



"This is the latest thing to come from Japan, mein Obersturmbannfuhrer, it's called a Walk-Man..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 11, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Mittelbau-Dora was a subcamp of Buchenwald concentration camp in Nazi Germany. Its prisoners were used by the SS mainly in the tunnel excavation and nearby underground stations of the Mittelwerk Ltd., in Kohnstein, situated near Nordhausen, where the V-2 rocket and the flying bomb V-1 rocket were produced. On 11 April 1945 Mittelbau-Dora was liberated by the Third Armored Division and various 104th Division attachments. Over 1,200 patients were evacuated, with 15 dying en route to the hospital area and 300 subsequently dying of malnutrition.
> 
> .
> View attachment 250073


You forgot to add that, on April, 3 1945 he was bombed by the aviation of the USA.


----------



## Андрей (Aug 11, 2020)

It is needed to name the Munich conspiracy disgrace. It England and France had to control military potential germanium.


----------



## Андрей (Aug 11, 2020)

Njaco said:


> A bazooka verses a Panther.
> 
> .
> View attachment 252583


Heroes, shoot in the tank lined a long ago


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0508-_rathenow-_besichtigung_polizei-reiterzu-ge-_daluege-jpg.591607
1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2020)

They were so young. Bolo Babe of the 384th Bomb Group after crash landing in France, 9 September 1944. Note the French boy hanging out of the radio gunners hatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2020)

Field Marshal Georgy Zhukov and General of the Army Dwight Eisenhower salute as Ike visits Moscow, 11 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2020)

The former German destroyer Z 39 in a drydock at the Boston Navy Yard, Massachusetts (USA), 11 August 1945. The U.S. Navy designated the destroyer DD-939.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2020)

US Navy Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat S73 of fighter-bomber squadron VBF-11 on escort carrier USS Takanis Bay (CVE-89), August 11, 1945.

Although no one was hurt in this accident. It is a reminder that the world was still at war and the soldiers, sailers and airmen were still performing hazardous work. And getting injured or killed while doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2020)

Wait, what!? 😳😲🤨🤔

10th of August 1945....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2020)

Three year cycle ?

Picture of the Day - Miscellaneous

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

WWII 1945 592nd JASCO Leyte Photo #37 Truck, Japanese Blood Fluke ? Demo | eBay

in case you wonder... Schistosoma japonicum - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2020)

USAAF and British A-20 Havocs on the assembly line in the Douglas plant in Santa Monica. 1941 
Note the prewar US markings included the big red dot in the star.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2020)

F-6D Photo Mustangs of the USAAF 110th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron rest in the shadow of the volcanic cone on Ie Shima 12 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2020)

Line outside Seattle liquor store preparing for V-J Day celebrations, August 12, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2020)

Potsdam Proclamation.
All signatures were handwritten by Truman.






Sources: 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61SBHklGrmL._AC_SY879_.jpg
Soviet policy toward Japan during World War II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 12, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Line outside Seattle liquor store preparing for V-J Day celebrations, August 12, 1945
> 
> View attachment 591726


None of you are maintaining your social distancing. Oh and where are your masks?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2020)

HISTOMIL.COM
bundesarchiv_bild_141-0678-_flugzeuge_heinkel_he_111-jpg.591743

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2020)

HISTOMIL.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101iii-niquille-085-10-_gefangennahme_von_partisanen-jpg.591775

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2020)

Jet Assisted Take Off of A-20B Havoc 41-2990 at Wright Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2020)

TIME Magazine cover, August 13, 1945. Curtis LeMay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2020)

LIFE Magazine cover, August 13, 1945. The Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2020)

Reconversion begins at Ford Motor Company plant, Chester, Pennsylvania, 13 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2020)

What tanks are those?


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> What tanks are those?


M 26 Pershing maybe ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

Crew of a 3-in anti-tank gun of the US 26th Infantry Division set up an ambush in Thuringia, Germany. 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

Josephine Baker (born Freda Josephine McDonald,) was an American-born French entertainer, French Resistance agent during WW2, and civil rights activist.
Freda Josephine McDonald was born in St. Louis, Missouri on June 3rd, 1906. Her mother, Carrie, was adopted in Little Rock, Arkansas in 1886 by Richard and Elvira McDonald, both of whom were former slaves of African and Native American descent. Baker's foster son Jean-Claude Baker wrote a biography, published in 1993, titled Josephine: The Hungry Heart. Jean-Claude Baker did an exhaustive amount of research into the life of Josephine Baker, including the identity of her biological father. Josephine spent her early life at 212 Targee Street in the Mill Creek Valley neighborhood of St. Louis, a racially mixed low-income neighborhood near Union Station, consisting mainly of rooming houses, brothels, and apartments without indoor plumbing. Josephine was always poorly dressed and hungry as a child.
Josephine's mother married a kind but perpetually unemployed man, Arthur Martin, with whom she had son Arthur and two more daughters, Marguerite and Willie. She took in laundry to wash to make ends meet, and at eight years old, Josephine began working as a live-in domestic for white families in St. Louis. By age 12, she had dropped out of school. At 13 she worked as a waitress at the Old Chauffeur's Club at 3133 Pine Street. She also lived as a street child in the slums of St. Louis, sleeping in cardboard shelters, scavenging for food in garbage cans, making a living with street-corner dancing. It was at the Old Chauffeur's Club where Josephine met Willie Wells and married him the same year. However, the marriage lasted less than a year. Following her divorce from Wells, she found work with a street performance group called the Jones Family Band. In Baker's teen years she struggled to have a healthy relationship with her mother, Carrie McDonald, who did not want Josephine to become an entertainer, and scolded her for not tending to her second husband Willie Baker, whom she had married in 1921 at 15. Although she left Willie Baker when her vaudeville troupe was booked into a New York City venue and divorced him in 1925, it was during this time she began to see significant career success, and she continued to use his last name professionally for the rest of her life.
Baker's consistent badgering of a show manager in her hometown led to her being recruited for the St. Louis Chorus vaudeville show. At the age of 15, she headed to New York City during the Harlem Renaissance, performing at the Plantation Club, Florence Mills' old stomping ground, and in the chorus lines of the groundbreaking and hugely successful Broadway revues. Baker sailed to Paris for a new venture, and opened in La Revue Nègre on October 2nd, 1925, at age 19. In Paris, she became an instant success for her erotic dancing, and for appearing practically nude onstage. After a successful tour of Europe, she broke her contract and returned to France in 1926 to star at the Folies Bergère, setting the standard for her future acts. After a while, Baker was the most successful American entertainer working in France. Ernest Hemingway called her "the most sensational woman anyone ever saw." In 1929, Baker became the first African-American star to visit Yugoslavia, while on tour in Central Europe via the Orient Express. In Belgrade, she performed at Luxor Balkanska, the most luxurious venue in the city at the time.
In September 1939, when France declared war on Germany in response to the invasion of Poland, Baker was recruited by the Deuxième Bureau, French military intelligence, as an "honorable correspondent". Baker collected what information she could about German troop locations from officials she met at parties. She specialized in gatherings at embassies and ministries, charming people as she had always done, while gathering information. Her café-society fame enabled her to rub shoulders with those in the know, from high-ranking Japanese officials to Italian bureaucrats, and to report back what she heard. When the Germans invaded France, Baker left Paris and went to the Château des Milandes, her home in the Dordogne département in the south of France. She housed people who were eager to help the Free French effort led by Charles de Gaulle and supplied them with visas. As an entertainer, Baker had an excuse for moving around Europe. She carried information for transmission to England, about airfields, harbors, and German troop concentrations in the West of France. Later in 1941, she and her entourage went to the French colonies in North Africa. The stated reason was Baker's health (since she was recovering from another case of pneumonia) but the real reason was to continue helping the Resistance. As the war continued she started touring to entertain British, French, and American soldiers in North Africa. The Free French had no organized entertainment network for their troops, so Baker and her entourage managed for the most part on their own. After the war, Baker received the Croix de guerre and the Rosette de la Résistance. She was made a Chevalier of the Légion d'honneur by General Charles de Gaulle.
In 1949, a reinvented Baker returned in triumph to the Folies Bergere. Bolstered by recognition of her wartime heroics, Baker the performer assumed a new gravitas, unafraid to take on serious music or subject matter. The engagement was a rousing success and reestablished Baker as one of Paris' preeminent entertainers. In 1951 Baker was invited back to the United States for a nightclub engagement in Miami. After winning a public battle over desegregating the club's audience, Baker followed up her sold-out run at the club with a national tour. Rave reviews and enthusiastic audiences accompanied her everywhere, climaxed by a parade in front of 100,000 people in Harlem in honor of her new title: NAACP's "Woman of the Year". In January 1966, Fidel Castro invited Baker to perform at the Teatro Musical de La Habana in Havana, Cuba, at the 7th-anniversary celebrations of his revolution. Her spectacular show in April broke attendance records.
Although based in France, Baker supported the Civil Rights Movement during the 1950s. When she arrived in New York with her husband Jo, they were refused reservations at 36 hotels because of racial discrimination. She was so upset by this treatment that she wrote articles about the segregation in the United States. She refused to perform for segregated audiences in the United States, although she was offered $10,000 by a Miami club. Baker worked with the NAACP. Her reputation as a crusader grew to such an extent that the NAACP had Sunday, 20 May 1951 declared "Josephine Baker Day". She was presented with life membership with the NAACP by Nobel Peace Prize winner Dr. Ralph Bunche. In 1963, she spoke at the March on Washington at the side of Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. Baker was the only official female speaker. While wearing her Free French uniform emblazoned with her medal of the Légion d'honneur, she introduced the "Negro Women for Civil Rights." After King's assassination, his widow Coretta Scott King approached Baker in the Netherlands to ask if she would take her husband's place as leader of the Civil Rights Movement. After many days of thinking it over, Baker declined, saying her children were "too young to lose their mother".
In her later years, Baker converted to Roman Catholicism. Baker was back on stage at the Olympia in Paris in 1968, in Belgrade and at Carnegie Hall in 1973, and at the Royal Variety Performance at the London Palladium and at the Gala du Cirque in Paris in 1974. On April 8th, 1975, Baker starred in a retrospective revue at the Bobino in Paris, Joséphine à Bobino 1975, celebrating her 50 years in show business. Four days later, Baker was found lying peacefully in her bed surrounded by newspapers with glowing reviews of her performance. She was in a coma after suffering a cerebral hemorrhage. She was taken to Pitié-Salpêtrière Hospital, where she died, aged 68, on April 12th, 1975.
In 2015 she was inducted into the Legacy Walk in Chicago, Illinois, USA. Château des Milandes, a castle near Sarlat in the Dordogne, was Baker's home where she raised her twelve children. It is open to the public and displays her stage outfits including her banana skirt (of which there are apparently several). It also displays many family photographs and documents as well as her Legion of Honour medal. Josephine Baker was bisexual, in August 2019. Baker was one of the honorees inducted in the Rainbow Honor Walk, a walk of fame in San Francisco's Castro neighborhood noting LGBTQ people who have "made significant contributions in their fields."

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

USS Nevada (BB-36) steaming into position to bombard Nazi battery installations at Cherbourg, France, June 25, 1944.
Photographed from HMS Enterprise.
IWM: A 24312, A 24313, A 24303

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

B-24s over the Alps, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

M4A3(76) “Blondie” in a herd of sheep in Italy, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

ISU-152 vs 7.5-cm Pzgr.39

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2020)

An F6F-5N and TBM on Falalop Island, 14 July 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0411-_frankreich-_kriegsscha-den-_zersto-rte_waggons-jpg.591849

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2020)

Soviet mechanics with Lend-Lease A-20B Havoc 41-3506 at Abadan Airfield in Iran 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2020)

Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldivers of VB-89 and F4U Corsairs lined up for launch on the flight deck of the U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet carrier USS Antietam (CV-36) on 14 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2020)

F6F-5 Hellcats and Curtiss SB2C Helldivers aboard the US Navy Essex-class fleet carrier USS Randolph (CV-15), 14 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2020)

The Imperial Japanese Navy’s prize battleship, the Yamato [AP]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1969-094-18-_dornier_do_17_und_supermarine_spitfire-jpg.591932

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2020)

P-38s aboard USS _Nassau_ (CVE-16) bound for combat in the Pacific, June 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2020)

August 15, 1935 marks the first flight of the Seversky P-35. The forerunner to the P-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2020)

No picture but I wanted to post this. 75 years ago today, Aug 15th 1945.

The last aircraft shot down by the U.S. Navy in World War II occurs at 1400 hours when an F6F-5 Hellcat pilot of Fighting Squadron Thirty One (VF-31) in the light aircraft carrier USS Belleau Wood (CVL-24) shoots down a "Judy" carrier bomber (Kugisho D4Y Navy Carrier Bomber Suisei) at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 15, 2020)

Enduring the Unendurable: Japanese civilians listening to Emperor Showa's surrender address outside the Imperial Palace, Tokyo, Japan, 15 August 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2020)

For the security, the picture was a show taken after the day.

People stand up to listen to the emperor's speech on the radio.
There was no broadcasting in the palace.




Source:
https://cdn.ironna.jp/file/32760ec575f044ddef9eeb4ade70f80c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1971-042-10-_calais-_bescha-digter_englischer_panzer-jpg.592039

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2020)

P47's

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2020)

Members of the OSS ''Deer'' Team and Viet Minh at training camp. Allison Thomas stands in the center and is flanked on his left by Vo Nguyen Giap and on his right by Ho Chi Minh.
The little ironies of history...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 17, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histom.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_121-0472-_strassburg-_kontrolle-jpg.591129
> View attachment 591129


Oh O K. I'll give you my number if you promise not to give me Herpes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1971-042-88-_calais-_hafenanlagen-jpg.592093
1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2020)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F Hellcats #68 and #69 of fighter squadron VF-85, USS Shangri-La (CV-38) in flight near Japan on August 17, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-045-02-_frankreich-_erwin_rommel_und_offiziere_mit_karten-jpg.592160

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2020)

A-20B Havoc Miss Carriage 41-3268 of the 7th Bomb Group in North Africa 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2020)

RAF Air Chief Marshal Tedder and his wife pose for a photograph on the steps of the A.O.C's house outside Athens, 18 August 1945. Air Commodore Tuttle is in the center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-045-02-_frankreich-_erwin_rommel_und_offiziere_mit_karten-jpg.592160
> View attachment 592160


Hier we will half Nordstroms und hier eine Sears und maybe eine Wienerschnitzel.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-045-02-_frankreich-_erwin_rommel_und_offiziere_mit_karten-jpg.592160



"Every April in the, van of summer, German families like to plan their next holiday abroad..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1973-050-67-_calais-_ausgebrannte_englische_fahrzeuge-jpg.592238

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2020)

A-20A over Oahu 29 May 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## DarrenW (Aug 19, 2020)

Aircrew USN VF-83 flight crew aboard CV 6 USS Essex 1945-01

Aircrew USN VF 83 flight crew abaord CV 6 USS Essex 1945 01

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mitsubishi G4M ''Betty'' bomber on Ie Shima, August 19, 1945, having carried a Japanese surrender delegation to the island. Note white paint with green cross insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2020)

F6F Hellcat #136, USS Ticonderoga (CV-14), August 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2020)

The ''August Revolution'' uprising in the Vietnamese capital of Hanoi on August 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2020)

DarrenW said:


> Aircrew USN VF-83 flight crew aboard CV 6 USS Essex 1945-01



The first version of popular low cost carrier Southwest Airlines was not as successful as its founder Herb Kelleher had anticipated...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2020)

DarrenW said:


> View attachment 592246
> 
> 
> Aircrew USN VF-83 flight crew aboard CV 6 USS Essex 1945-01
> ...


Where is Waldo? vf 83 version.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1978-038-15-_frankreich-_deutsche_besatzung-jpg.592278

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2020)

Boston III AL904 captured on Java and tested by Japanese Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1980-077-09a-_norwegen-_deutscher_soldat-_norwegischer_offizier

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2020)

5th AF A20 Havocs being assembled. New Guinea. 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2020)

Paratroopers of the 82nd Airborne Division drop into the Newkoelln section of Berlin, August 21, 1945. Ninety-nine men of the division jumped to fulfill a pledge that one day they would parachute into the German capital.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2020)

An Avenger flies over wires and skips barriers, crashing into the island during carrier qualifications aboard USS Guadalcanal (CVE-60), 21 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2020)

Los Alamos Scientific Laboratory, 21 August 1945. A critical assembly was being created by hand stacking 4.4 kg tungsten carbide bricks around the plutonium core. Figure shows a reenactment of the configuration with about half of the tungsten blocks in place. The lone experimenter, Harry Daghlian, was moving the final brick over the assembly for a total reflector of 236 kg when he noticed from the nearby neutron counters that the addition of this brick would make the assembly supercritical. As he withdrew his hand, the brick slipped and fell onto the center of the assembly, adding sufficient reflection to make the system superprompt critical. A power excursion occurred. He quickly pushed off the final brick and proceeded to unstack the assembly. His dose was estimated as 510 rem from a yield of 10*16 fissions. He died 28 days later. An Army guard assigned to the building, but not helping with the experiment, received a radiation dose of approximately 50 rem. The nickel canning on the plutonium core did not rupture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Los Alamos Scientific Laboratory, 21 August 1945. A critical assembly was being created by hand stacking 4.4 kg tungsten carbide bricks around the plutonium core. Figure shows a reenactment of the configuration with about half of the tungsten blocks in place. The lone experimenter, Harry Daghlian, was moving the final brick over the assembly for a total reflector of 236 kg when he noticed from the nearby neutron counters that the addition of this brick would make the assembly supercritical. As he withdrew his hand, the brick slipped and fell onto the center of the assembly, adding sufficient reflection to make the system superprompt critical. A power excursion occurred. He quickly pushed off the final brick and proceeded to unstack the assembly. His dose was estimated as 510 rem from a yield of 10*16 fissions. He died 28 days later. An Army guard assigned to the building, but not helping with the experiment, received a radiation dose of approximately 50 rem. The nickel canning on the plutonium core did not rupture.
> 
> View attachment 592363


I’ve heard about this. I had always thought it was an urban legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Glider (Aug 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> An Avenger flies over wires and skips barriers, crashing into the island during carrier qualifications aboard USS Guadalcanal (CVE-60), 21 August 1945.
> 
> View attachment 592362


I take it he failed the test

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 21, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Paratroopers of the 82nd Airborne Division drop into the Newkoelln section of Berlin, August 21, 1945. Ninety-nine men of the division jumped to fulfill a pledge that one day they would parachute into the German capital.



The all-female pop group The Weather Girls rehearsing their top ten smash hit "Its Raining Men"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1981-070-15-_frankreich-_panzer_iv-jpg.592405

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I’ve heard about this. I had always thought it was an urban legend.


I had heard about it but not the details. I was going to post a picture of his arm after a couple of days and what the radiation had done to it. I decided that the mods wouldnt allow a gore picture. But it did look like it had been burned from a flame. That radiation stuff is dangerous! (Like no kidding right?)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Superfortresses on their way to bomb Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Formation of Grumman F6F's flying wing on a TAG lead plane during a ferry convoy hop to Guam. August 22, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Soviet Naval Infantry raising their flag on the famous 203 Meter Hill in Port Arthur (now known as Lüshun in Liaoning province), 22 August 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Surrender signing at Mili Atoll, Marshall Islands, aboard USS Levy, 22 Aug 1945; L to R- LtCdr Hiroshi Tokuna, Mili commander Capt Masanori Shiga, Lt ER Harris, Lt Col GV Burnett, and Majuro Area Commander Capt HB Grow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Six TBM Avengers flying in formation, August 22, 1945. Part of VT-88 from USS Yorktown (CV-10).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Australian troops of 37/52nd infantry battalion loading gear onto a New Zealand Navy PB2B-1 Catalina aircraft at Nantambu, New Britain, Solomon Islands, 22 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2020)

"... Soviet Naval Infantry raising their flag on the famous 203 Meter Hill in Port Arthur (now known as Lüshun in Liaoning province), 22 August 1945"
Old scores to settle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Aug 22, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldivers of VB-89 and F4U Corsairs lined up for launch on the flight deck of the U.S. Navy Essex-class fleet carrier USS Antietam (CV-36) on 14 August 1945.
> 
> View attachment 591864


The Antietam was the first carrier I remember docked at Pensacola to support carrier quals.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1981-084-30-_rotterdam-_deutsche_und_holla-ndische_offiziere-jpg.592474

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2020)

The remains of B-29 s/n 42-24582, 40th Bomb Group, which exploded on the runway, January 14 1945

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2020)

A German housewife uses one of the finished helmet saucepans in her kitchen, 23 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

RARE Soviet Aviation Cadet Hiding In The Turbine Of A "MiG-15" Fighter Jet Photo | eBay

Bet his name is Oblomki Postoronnikh Predmetov.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 24, 2020)

A Douglas Havoc II AH433 over Mines Field 1941. THis was to be delivered to the RAF. Mines field would eventually become LAX airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1984-105-13a-_drontheim-_frontlinie-jpg.592655

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Андрей (Aug 24, 2020)

PETROV VASILY STEPANOVICH He fought without both hands. Twice Hero of the Soviet Union!

Василий Степанович Петров. Дважды герой СССР без обеих рук!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 24, 2020)

Vasiliy VATAMAN, he killed more than 8 Germans here such Panzerfaust. 

Подвиг Василия Ватамана, который убил более 8 немцев фаустпатроном

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> New Zealand Navy PB2B-1 Catalina



Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) Catalina. No biggie, correcting for accuracy's sake.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1985-037-23a-_belgien-_albertkanal-_flu-chtlinge-jpg.592730

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2020)

A-20 of the 89th Bombardment Squadron, 3rd BG during a low level attack on the Lae airfield. G4M1 from 705th Kokutai on the ground

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lockheed P-38 Lightning of the 475th Fighter group, equipped with two auxiliary fuel tanks. On tank holds 310 gallons and the other 165 gallons. Lingayen Airstrip, Luzon, Philippines, August 25, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2020)

WOW!!

USS Wasp (CV-18) rolls in heavy sea as the ship steams into a typhoon south of Japan, 25 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2020)

British generals from Singapore and Hong Kong released from prison camp in Manchuria, 25 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Allied PoWs in Japan waving at U.S. Navy plane overhead, August 25, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> The all-female pop group The Weather Girls rehearsing their top ten smash hit "Its Raining Men"




I thought it was mail order grooms...........................................................................................................I'll get my jacket.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 26, 2020)

To go with syscom's shot:

*B-29s of the 20th AF assembled on Baker runway, Saipan, Marianas Islands to load food and clothing to be dropped to PW Camps.*

*Source:* National Archives by way of the 315th Bomb Group site 315th Bomb Wing (VH) and Northwest Field, Guam, WWII

Also here is a link to the 315th with images of the orders for the POW drops and aircraft assigned with commanders names and also a manifest of what was in the relief containers:
POW Supply Drops, 315th Bomb Wing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 26, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Two U.S. Navy Curtiss SB2C-3 Helldivers from Bombing Squadron 9 (VB-9), operating from the Essex-class fleet aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-16), fly over Task Force 58, enroute to Tokyo for their first raid on that city, 16 February 1945. Ships below include an Essex-class carrier, an Independence-class carrier, a New Orleans-class cruiser and a destroyer.
> View attachment 570015



Never capable of see if the rear guns of the SB2C were useful at all. Always thought they were too much close to the fin (a big one indeed) and with a limited firing angle. 

Could it has been a better plane getting rid of the second man?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2020)

x

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Dutch girls waiting to place flowers at a monument commemorating Canadian soldiers who were killed in action in the liberation of the Netherlands, Moerstraaten, Netherlands, 26 August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2020)

The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Wasp (CV-18) showing her damage received during a typhoon off Japan on 26 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2020)

Syscom? In post 17,589 and post 17,606 you have the same photo but a different caption for each. Looking at photos, I would tend to believe the former. But I may be wrong.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1990-102-23a-_belgien-_zugmaschine_-unique-jpg.592989

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 27, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Wasp (CV-18) showing her damage received during a typhoon off Japan on 26 August 1945.
> 
> View attachment 592888


And still ticking... typhoons... pfft!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

A-20J 43-21745 “Irene” code 8U-S of the 410th Bomb Group, 646th BS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Japanese naval officers go over charts of Sagami and Tokyo Bays during a piloting conference with Admiral William F. Halsey's Third Fleet staff, aboard his flagship, U.S. Navy Iowa-class battleship USS Missouri (BB-63), 27 August 1945, as preparations were being made for the entrance of U.S. Third Fleet and British Pacific Fleet ships into Japanese waters. At left, in baseball cap, is Rear Admiral Robert B. Carney, Third Fleet Chief of Staff. At right is Japanese language officer Commander Gilven M. Slonim. The State of Missouri Seal is on the bulkhead in the upper left corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

27 August 1945. Japanese harbor pilot boards the USS Missouri (BB-63) with charts for sailing into Sagami Bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Royal Navy battleship HMS Duke of York entering Sagami-wan on her way to Tokyo Bay, 27 August 1945. In the distance are USS Iowa (BB-61) and USS Missouri (BB-63).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Captain Yoshihiko Wakasaki of Yokosuka Naval Base aboard USS Missouri (BB-63) for conference with William Halsey, 27 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sunset over the Allied Fleet in Sagami Bay, near Mount Fuji, Japan, August 27, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

US and British warships in Sagami Bay, Japan, 27 August 1945; note Mount Fuji with setting sun behind it in background; photo taken from USS South Dakota (BB-57).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Syscom? In post 17,589 and post 17,606 you have the same photo but a different caption for each. Looking at photos, I would tend to believe the former. But I may be wrong.


I messed up. Like I said before, when I make an error, its a beaut!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I messed up. Like I said before, when I make an error, its a beaut!


We all make mistakes but then our imperfection is what makes us so wonderful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2020)

Histomil.ccm
bundesarchiv_bild_121-0412-_frankreich-_panzer_somua_s35-_geschu-tz-jpg.593069\

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 28, 2020)

at6 said:


> We all make mistakes but then our imperfection is what makes us so wonderful.



What nonsense. There is nothing more expensive what foolishness.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Navy TBM Avengers and SB2C Helldivers on a raid over Hokadate, Japan in July of 1945.
> 
> View attachment 588202



Any one knows if the joint strike pack TBF/SB2C got along in a successful way or they had to have different TO times to achive the same TOT?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2020)

The prototype YB-29-BW with a temporary armament fit consisting of a Erco ball turret in the nose, twin .50 package guns below the cockpit, and a standard tail turret.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Any one knows if the joint strike pack TBF/SB2C got along in a successful way or they had to have different TO times to achive the same TOT?


The takeoff sequence was dictated by the weight of the planes. Fighters first because they didnt need so much room. Next were the dive bombers. Last were the torpedo bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The prototype YB-29-BW with a temporary armament fit consisting of a Erco ball turret in the nose, twin .50 package guns below the cockpit, and a standard tail turret.
> 
> View attachment 593076


Didn't they test 20mm cannon in the tail position at the time, too?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The prototype YB-29-BW with a temporary armament fit consisting of a Erco ball turret in the nose, twin .50 package guns below the cockpit, and a standard tail turret.
> 
> View attachment 593076



And don't forget the armed waist positions! Would love some really detailed pictures of this girl.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 28, 2020)

at6 said:


> We all make mistakes but then our imperfection is what makes us so wonderful.


I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2020)

Curtiss SB2C Helldiver from USS Essex (CV-9) flying over Yap, Caroline Islands, after the Japanese surrender, 28 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

1940s USAF Mechanic's Japan airplane 8X10 Photo Truck used at runway | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz arrives in Tokyo Bay in PB2Y-5R Coronado on 29 August 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Three TBM Avengers flying in formation over the ocean, August 29, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## maxmwill (Aug 29, 2020)

One of my favorites, the Curtiss-Wright CW-21 Demon. Among the others of domestic design and manufacture are the Martin Maryland and the Vultee Vengenance. These are birds I feel never got much respect from the country of their origin, and have been forgotten by pretty much everyone here except for modellers and historians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 29, 2020)

That thing always looked like its tail would snap off if you tried any hard maneuvering.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2020)

Андрей said:


> What nonsense. There is nothing more expensive what foolishness.



You heard it here folks; one man's wonderful is another man's disappointment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2020)

My hide is thicker than a Crocodile hide so I'm not bothered. I've said it before and I'll say it again, forums are no place for the easily offended. If you were all perfect, I'd be waiting for you to walk on water. I tried that once. Only once.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 30, 2020)

at6 said:


> My hide is thicker than a Crocodile hide so I'm not bothered. I've said it before and I'll say it again, forums are no place for the easily offended. If you were all perfect, I'd be waiting for you to walk on water. I tried that once. Only once.



If this topic doesn't bother you, why are you reacting to it? 
You will explain crocodile skin to BLM activists when they make you kiss your feet


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2020)

Андрей said:


> If this topic doesn't bother you, why are you reacting to it?
> You will explain crocodile skin to BLM activists when they make you kiss your feet


Because I had the enjoyment of your reaction. As for the BLM swine, to hell with them. ALL LIVES MATTER.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 30, 2020)

at6 said:


> Because I had the enjoyment of your reaction. As for the BLM swine, to hell with them. ALL LIVES MATTER.



If my reaction gives you pleasure, then you are concerned. When did you lie?  
I also believe that all lives are important, and I fully agree with you on this issue. In 2014, a Ukrainian journalist said that in the place where I live, in the Donbass, 1.5 million extra people, some of them need to be killed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2020)

Gentlemen, please - no politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Enter the American Shogun: General Douglas MacArthur leaves his Douglas C-54 to step onto Japanese soil at Atsugi Airport, Japan. August 30, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

General Jonathan Wainwright dining at New Grand Hotel, Yokohama, Japan, 30 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

An Allied prisoner of war lies weakly on his cot, almost reduced to a bundle of bones by ill-treatment at the hands of the Japanese. Photographed upon the arrival of a U.S. Navy rescue team at the Aomori prison camp, near Yokohama, Japan, 29–30 August 1945. Note attendant's Japanese-style cap with U.S. Navy hospital corpsman insignia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

USS Reeves (APD-52) commander (right) LCDR. Park A. Dallis Jr. USNR with recently liberated Major Gregory 'Pappy' Boyington USMC, Commanding Officer of "Black Sheep Squadron" Marine Fighting Squadron (VMF-214) (left) and CDR. Richard H. O'Kane USS Tang (SS-306) (center), 30 August 1945, the day after the two men were liberated from the Omori POW camp in Tokyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

U.S. Navy modified Atlanta-class light cruiser USS San Diego (CL-53) at Yokosuka Naval Base, Japan, 30 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat D10 of VF-40 launches from the flight deck of the escort carrier USS Suwanee (CVE-27), August 30, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

North American XP-82 Twin Mustang, 30 August 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Aboard U.S. Navy hospital ship USS Benevolence (AH-13), released prisoner of war Alfred Sorenson, U.S. Army, contemplates a full meal in one of the hospital ship's wards, 30 August 1945. Navy Nurse Lieutenant (j.g.) Asplan is assisting. Sorenson had been captured at Corregidor on 6 May 1942. He was rescued from a POW camp in the Tokyo area.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy modified Atlanta-class light cruiser USS San Diego (CL-53) at Yokosuka Naval Base, Japan, 30 August 1945.
> 
> View attachment 593266


They were beautifully designed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

RRR!!! Orig. Foto / MP 40, PPSch-41 / Rote Armee / Colditz (638) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Sowjetische frauen / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee (637) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Sowjetische frauen / Russische Rote Sowjet Armee (633) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2020)

Histomil.com
1944-medics-learn-how-to-do-cliff-evac-jpg.593390

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2020)

A-20J Havoc 43-9639 #18 47th BG named Princess Ruthie . Looks like a belly landing. Look at the props.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2020)

U.S. Navy Lockheed PV-1 Ventura patrol aircraft over Mokapu Point, Oahu, U.S. Territory of Hawaii, 31 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2020)

Japanese merchant pilot Lieutenant H. Nomura aboard U.S. Navy battleship USS West Virginia (BB-48) to help with the navigation of Tokyo Bay, Japan, 31 August 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2020)

Actor Jimmy Stewart, center, home from World War II, tells his parents, Alexander and Elizabeth Stewart of Indiana, Pa., about some of his experiences, as they sit in the St. Regis Hotel in New York, August 31, 1945.

Jimmy was a B-24 pilot and continued his flying career as a reserve officer in the USAF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2020)

So much respect for him, he could have stayed out yet went into combat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 31, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-20J Havoc 43-9639 #18 47th BG named Princess Ruthie . Looks like a belly landing. Look at the props.
> 
> View attachment 593399


Dunno, there's no underside damage that I can see. Possible flying too low and props touched the ground or water?


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 31, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-20J Havoc 43-9639 #18 47th BG named Princess Ruthie . Looks like a belly landing. Look at the props.
> 
> View attachment 593399


I agree with Greg. I suspect that this was a lack of clearance from something. However, the tips are bent back. That indicates the power was off when they came in contact with a surface. If they are bent forward, they were under power. Both right and left look about the same, so both throttles were likely closed. The roundels have bars and it looks like blue surround, so sometime after late 1943. The 47th was in Italy. Maybe the wing next to the plane is an airplane that caused the deformation? If Princess Ruthie was holding short of the runway (the gravel in the foreground?) perhaps the other airplane was landing or taking-off? The gun panels are off on the nose. Maybe a mechanic was doing a run-up and got to close to an active runway? There also looks like a hole behind the flight deck.
The wing on the left of the picture looks like a night ops aircraft. It is either the top of the left wing or the bottom of the right wing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
Captured Hitler Youth

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2020)

Flughafen Scheinanlage Holz Flugzeug Attrappe JU 88 Balkenkreuz Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2020)

Zippythehog said:


> I agree with Greg. I suspect that this was a lack of clearance from something. However, the tips are bent back. That indicates the power was off when they came in contact with a surface. If they are bent forward, they were under power. Both right and left look about the same, so both throttles were likely closed. The roundels have bars and it looks like blue surround, so sometime after late 1943. The 47th was in Italy. Maybe the wing next to the plane is an airplane that caused the deformation? If Princess Ruthie was holding short of the runway (the gravel in the foreground?) perhaps the other airplane was landing or taking-off? The gun panels are off on the nose. Maybe a mechanic was doing a run-up and got to close to an active runway? There also looks like a hole behind the flight deck.
> The wing on the left of the picture looks like a night ops aircraft. It is either the top of the left wing or the bottom of the right wing.



Sorry? Bent forward? I have never seen such a thing. Can someone post an example?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2020)

Seen at RAF Coltishall's 'At Home' day in September 1960, aircrews of five aircraft assemble next to their aircraft prior to a flight to mark the 20th anniversary of the Battle of Britain. They are: Hawker Hurricane IIc LF363 and Supermarine Spitfire PRXIXR PM631 both of the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight, Gloster Meteor F.8 WL164, Hawker Hunter FGA9 XK136 of No 74 Squadron, Gloster Javelin FAW.9R XH894 of No 23 Squadron and the recently introduced English Electric Lightning F.1 XM137 of the Air Fighting Development Squadron, part of the Central Fighter Establishment.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 1, 2020)

Both aircraft engines were producing power when they struck the ground. Propellers flex and the tips when powered are spinning forward of the hub. The converse is also true.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2020)

Day-um! Can't believe I never noticed that before.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 1, 2020)

Well........
I was taught, just before making contact with the ground to cut power,
then cycle the stater to get the blades to clear ground contact.
In a ground strike of the prop tips it's mandatory to break down and overhaul the engine.
Granted in the case of three or four bladed props, this is impossible.
But I was flying little planes.
It's amazing how the blades flex forward under full power!
Just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 1, 2020)

N4521U said:


> Well........
> I was taught, just before making contact with the ground to cut power,
> then cycle the stater to get the blades to clear ground contact.
> In a ground strike of the prop tips it's mandatory to break down and overhaul the engine.
> ...


Yes. 
If you’ve got a two bladed prop and enough altitude/presence of mind-your suggestion works. You end up the ace of the base. That is, unless the loss of power/gear up was your fault.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2020)

Weren't they a band? Ace of the base?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Weren't they a band? Ace of the base?


I think they were a K-POP band from South Korea.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

1945 Press Photo a US Air Force man rides on his home-made yacht in the Marianas | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Orig Signal Corps 8x10 Photo 2nd DIVISION NAMED OFFICERS CP ELITE HQ LEIPZIG 35 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Foto Scharfschütze Sniper Gewehr Optik Tarn Wehrmacht . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

A-20J Havoc 35 of the 47th Bombardment Group Parachuting Supplies over France. I wonder if this was to drop supplies to the Maquis in Southern France?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 2, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Weren't they a band? Ace of the base?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-20J Havoc 35 of the 47th Bombardment Group Parachuting Supplies over France. I wonder if this was to drop supplies to the Maquis in Southern France?
> 
> View attachment 593587


Say, the mighty A-20 was used by the 5thAF. Have you any pics of this fine machine at work in say, New Guinea or the Dutch East Indies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

USS Missouri (BB-63) at anchor in Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945, the day that Japanese surrender ceremonies were held on her deck. Note SC-1 floatplanes on her catapults and boats moored at her stern.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Vietnamese Declaration of Independence, September 2, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

American aircraft fly over USS Missouri (BB-63) after the surrender, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

(deleted)


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Air Vice-Marshal Leonard Monk Isitt, signing the instrument of surrender on behalf of New Zealand, September 2, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

General Philippe LeClerc signing the surrender instrument on behalf of France aboard USS Missouri, Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Admiral Conrad E. L. Helfrich signing the Japanese surrender document on behalf of the Netherlands aboard USS Missouri, 2 September 1945; note MacArthur next to Helfrich

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Colonel Lawrence Cosgrave signing the surrender instrument on behalf of the Dominion of Canada aboard USS Missouri, Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lt. General Kuzma Derevyanko representing the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is shown signing the Allied copy of the Instrument of Surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Xu Yongchang signing the surrender document on behalf of China aboard USS Missouri, Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

General Sir Thomas Blamey signing the Japanese surrender document on behalf of Australia aboard USS Missouri, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, USN, signs the Instrument of Surrender as United States Representative, aboard USS Missouri (BB-63), 2 September 1945. Standing directly behind him are (left-to-right): General of the Army Douglas MacArthur; Admiral William F. Halsey, USN, and Rear Admiral Forrest Sherman, USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

General Douglas MacArthur signing the instrument of surrender as Supreme Allied Commander, aboard the battleship USS Missouri (BB-63), September 2, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

General Yoshijiro Umezu, Chief of the Army Japanese General Staff, signs the official surrender aboard USS Missouri (BB-63) on 2 September 1945. Lt.Gen. Richard K. Sutherland stands near the table while General of the Army Douglas MacArthur is at the microphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mamoru Shigemitsu signing the surrender instrument aboard USS Missouri (BB-63), Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

The Pax Americana has begun.

General Douglas MacArthur speaking aboard USS Missouri (BB-63), Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.

*"These proceedings are closed." The war is finally over.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The Pax Americana has begun.
> 
> General Douglas MacArthur speaking aboard USS Missouri (BB-63), Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945.
> 
> ...


Is there any information on the U.S. flag in the background? I’ve read the ensign from U.S.S. Arizona was lost. Was the flag in the background at Pearl Harbor?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Is there any information on the U.S. flag in the background? I’ve read the ensign from U.S.S. Arizona was lost. Was the flag in the background at Pearl Harbor?



I believe thats the flag that Commodore Perry flew on his ship when he sailed into Tokyo harbor and opened up Japan to the outside world.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 2, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I believe thats the flag that Commodore Perry flew on his ship when he sailed into Tokyo harbor and opened up Japan to the outside world.


Wow.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I believe thats the flag that Commodore Perry flew on his ship when he sailed into Tokyo harbor and opened up Japan to the outside world.


Commodore Matthew Perry's American flag aboard the USS Missouri (BB-63) in Tokyo Bay, Japan, 2 September 1945 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 3, 2020)

The Grand Fly Past - Looks to be B-29s over Tokyo Bay, somewhere in that mass of blurry gray dots is my Uncle.
Source: Naval Historical Society of Australia





Found a better image of B-29's
Source: Naval History and Heritage Command website

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 3, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 593682


This is a great picture, I can't put my finger on it but it is very moving. I'd like to think that the war is finally over and the StuG has been abandoned for quite some time, the rest of the valley looks quite peaceful. Again, I don't know exactly why but I find this photo very striking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2020)

Very interesting! I see British, Franch and Russians present. Were there no Chinese?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2020)

A-20B Havoc's #72 41-3665 and #94 41-3144 I think this was taken when they were in North Africa. Possibly the 47th BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Attu (CVE-102) and Essex-class fleet carrier USS Shangri-La (CV-38; left) exchanging personnel and equipment by high wire while at sea, 3 September 1945. Note F4U Corsairs and SB2C Helldiver aircraft on Attu’s deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2020)

... the abundance. It is staggering.
There has never been a war like the Pacific War - the logistics and distances are unprecedented - arguably the best-fought (conducted) strategic military campaign in history, IMO. No other nation on earth had the depth of human and material resources .... Note to China - Russia: it is not simply about 'parity'.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Now I have seen everything. A Mustang with V1 pulse jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2020)

I hope someone has information on that Mustang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2020)

testing V-1 motors ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
berlin-1945_t-34-jpg.593769

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

Nothing scared the Germans in Russia more then mosquitos.


755/ Orig. Foto 2.WK Front Warnschild MÜCKENSTICHE! Russland Wald Russia WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

1 orginal foto schild nowo panowo | eBay

warning that cross road is still under fire

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 4, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I hope someone has information on that Mustang.


I've seen that photo in a book on the Mustang I have at home, had I seen this last night I would have looked it up. When I get home this afternoon I'll dig it out and get the scoop. It is a test bed aircraft for some type of pulse jet I think but will confirm later unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

A-20 #94 of the 47th BG with Vesuvius in back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2020)

That's a cool pic!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Japanese Rear Admiral Shigematsu Sakaibara signing the surrender of Wake Island to U.S. Marine Brigadier General Lawson Sanderson aboard U.S. Navy Cannon-class destroyer escort USS Levy (DE-162), 4 September 1945. Care was made to ensure the Japanese surrendered Wake to the Marines.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

At Kisarazu Field near Tokyo, U.S. Navy and Marine Corps Prisoners of War, who were flown out of Japan by US Naval Air Transport Service, crowd happily on a Japanese Betty aircraft, which was used by the enemy to send the Surrender Envoys to Ie Shima. 4 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Raising the U.S. flag over Wake Island after Japan's surrender, 4 September 1945; Japanese commanding officer Rear Admiral Shigematsu Sakaibara in foreground.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Japanese PoWs await inspection of their gear before evacuation from Wake Island after the surrender of September 4, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Ceremony with Royal Marines on the quayside as the Union Jack flew once again over Penang, Malaya, 3 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

British ex-POW's after having received 5 pound payment for spending money, all were captured in Hong Kong in 1941. Heading home on HMS Khedive, 4 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

Manila, Philippine Islands. 4 September 1945. A group of Australian prisoners of war recovered from Japan ready for interrogation at No. 3 Australian Prisoner of War Reception Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2020)

U.S. Army Lieutenant General Lucian Truscott decorates Japanese American soldiers of Company "L" of the 3rd Battalion, 442nd Regimental Combat Team with the Presidential Unit Citation, 4 September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 4, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Japanese Rear Admiral Shigematsu Sakaibara signing the surrender of Wake Island to U.S. Marine Brigadier General Lawson Sanderson aboard U.S. Navy Cannon-class destroyer escort USS Levy (DE-162), 4 September 1945. Care was made to ensure the Japanese surrendered Wake to the Marines.
> 
> View attachment 593832


Strange... DE 162 looks like an A-20...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Now I have seen everything. A Mustang with V1 pulse jets.
> 
> View attachment 593743



Ford PJ-31 pulse engines. Copies of the German Argus As 014

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

A 14th Fighter Group P-38 stationed at Gibraltar, November 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

The American flag, first to fly over Tokyo since the Japanese surrender, is raised over the Nippon News building in downtown Tokyo on September 5, 1945 by Lieutenant Bud Stapleton of Syracuse, New York.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

A British flag flies above a cheering crowd during the arrival of the 5th Indian Division at Singapore , which marked the end of three and a half years of Japanese occupation, 5 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Liberated prisoners of war, mostly British, discovered in a Japanese prison camp on Formosa, September 5, 1945, by a Pacific fleet mercy unit. Destroyer escorts USS Gary and USS Kretchmer, moored at Kiirun, rushed emergency rations to the camp as soon as possible.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

A Curtis SB2C Helldiver flying from USS Intrepid (CV-11) over Tientsin, China (now Tianjin), 5 September 1945. Intrepid launched 86 aircraft this day as a show of strength during the demobilization of Japanese forces in the area.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Two TBM-3 Avenger aircraft of US Navy squadron VT-26 at Matsuyama Airfield, Taihoku (now Taipei), Formosa (now Taiwan), early September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2020)

TBM-3 Avenger #60 of VMTB-233 at Matsuyama Airfield on Formosa on September 5, 1945 Note - Japanese soldiers are looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ford PJ-31 pulse engines. Copies of the German Argus As 014



Advance demonstration of the 2021 family friendly Focus hatch...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 6, 2020)

[


syscom3 said:


> General Douglas MacArthur signing the instrument of surrender as Supreme Allied Commander, aboard the battleship USS Missouri (BB-63), September 2, 1945.
> 
> View attachment 593638



Timely. The guy on the extreme left with the dark peaked cap is the New Zealand representative AVM Leonard Isitt, RNZAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-07-_russland-su-d-_bespannte_einheit-jpg.5934

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2020)

486 sqn Typhoon and Tempest in the air together as the sqn traded their Tiffies for Tempests.
dont often see both in formation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

A Consolidated XPB2Y-1 "Coronado" in flight over Southern California, 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Australian troops boarding USS PCE-842 at Liberty Wharf, Labuan, North Borneo, 6 September 1945. The ship is part of a convoy for occupation of Kuching, Borneo and repatriation of British and American prisoners of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

On this day 75 years ago, Sept 6 1945.
U.S. Navy Admiral John S. McCain, Sr., 61, wartime commander of Task Force 38 in 1945, passed away from a heart attack at his home in Coronado, California.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Prisoners of War eating chow at the mess-hall where they are being entertained by new members of the Fourth Marines, Yokosuka, Japan, September 6, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mother and child, Hamamatsu, Shizuoka Prefecture, Japan, September 6, 1945

I hope these two civilians had a long and prosperous life after the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm Corsair fighter landing on HMS Glory, off Rabaul, New Britain, 6 September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm Corsair fighter in an elevator aboard HMS Glory, off Rabaul, New Britain, 6 September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2020)

First flight of the Beriev LL-143, Soviet large maritime reconnaissance and bombing flying-boat prototype which will led to the Beriev Be-6, September 6, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

1944 Goodyear Aircraft WWII US Navy Blimp B-26 Marauder Corsair Hellcat Ad | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Goodyear Aircraft WWII US Navy Blimp B-26 Marauder Corsair Hellcat Ad | eBay
> 
> View attachment 594013


Check out those Corsairs!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

1944 Vinco Wright Cyclone Aircraft Engine Martin Mars Lockheed Constellation Ad | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Foto Piloten Ehrung zum 10000 Feindflug ! Focke Wulf Fw 189 Fw 190 Flugzeuge | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-27-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_mit_pak-jpg.594102

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Damage crews dousing the flames after a P-47N Thunderbolt of the 413th Fighter Squadron belly-landed at Central Field, Iwo Jima, Japan, 7 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Japanese Ki-21 at Hanoi, Vietnam, French Indochina on September 7, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2020)

U.S. Navy FM-2 Wildcat of composite squadron VC-70 attempting to trap on the flight deck of the escort carrier USS Salamaua (CVE-96), 7 September 1945.
I am amazed that Wildcats were still being used!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Piloten Ehrung zum 10000 Feindflug ! Focke Wulf Fw 189 Fw 190 Flugzeuge | eBay



"Whaddya mean Goering cancelled because it was too cold! We even got out the big numbers like he wanted!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Incredible WWII Photo Lot of 126 from an Estate sale Nose Art, Bombers, Planes + | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

WW2 USAAF Spotter AIRPLANE MODELS on Sandtable AAF TRNG CMD B/W 8X10 Photograph | eBay

Air traffic control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

1941 Press Photo British sound location crew in African desert - pim01302 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0496-05-_russland-su-d-_schweres_geschu-tz-jpg.594255

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2020)

Douglas A-20B 41-3014 “Wahoo” of the 47th BG, North Africa March 1943. Aircraft carrying variants of the special North West African forces camouflage applied in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2020)

U.S. Navy TBM-3E Avenger of Marine Squadron VMTB-132 prepares for catapult launch from escort carrier USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109) for a mission over Kyushu, Japan, 8 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2020)

TBM Avenger prepares for a catapult launch off USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109), during operations off Kyushu, Japan, 8 September 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2020)

A TBM-3E Avenger of VMTB-132 about to land back onboard USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109), 8 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2020)

Post # 17,775 - "Ah, b*llocks. All I'm getting is Justin bl**dy Bieber again !!!".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0496-05-_russland-su-d-_schweres_geschu-tz-jpg.594255
> View attachment 594255


Stalin should get a bang out of this.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1 orginal foto schild nowo panowo | eBay
> 
> warning that cross road is still under fire
> 
> View attachment 593796




this is the outskirts of Leningrad, now St. Petersburg

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1941 Press Photo British sound location crew in African desert - pim01302 | eBay



"Incurring yet more ire from the tech buying public, Apple's prototype Airbuds were not a hit among the public at their unveiling yesterday..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Sep 9, 2020)

Today is the anniversary of the liberation of Donbass from the Nazi invaders.


at6 said:


> Stalin should get a bang out of this.



like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0493-19-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_fahrt-jpg.594374

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2020)

A-20 of 47th Bomb Group “Eleven’s Worth” Nose Art

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mitsubishi Ki-57 transport code named 'Topsy' landing at Nanking, China (now Nanjing) with LtGen Okamura Yasutsugu, Commander of Japanese Forces in Central China, for the surrender ceremonies, September 9, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
08-15-maschinengewehre-auf-lafetten-mg-trupp-fru-he-wehrmacht-jpg.594454

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2020)

An A20 Havoc of the 47th BG had to belly land. Here it is after being loaded onto a truck. Note the wrecked hangar in the back.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

Geat to see the A-20 getting steady play here, Sys - all theaters - Allies - Soviets - yet it has never been popularized, iconized, the way the Mitchell B-25 has. I am not aware that there is a single A-20 still flying. Tough, multi-taskable, bird, IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

post-war, Soviets

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2020)

Mass "Aloha" on U.S. Navy Lexington-class aircraft carrier USS Saratoga's (CV-3) flight deck, at Pearl Harbor, 10 September 1945, as 500 WAVES put leis around the necks of departing Sailors in traditional Hawaiian style. A resounding kiss sped each man on his way. Saratoga was transporting Navy personnel back to the mainland for discharge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2020)

The first of the super carriers.

USS Midway (CVB-41), lead ship of her class, in Hampton Roads, Virginia, 10 September 1945. This carrier is now a tourist attraction at San Diego. A great ship to tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2020)

Why did he get the MOH?

U.S. President Harry Truman presenting the Congressional Medal of Honor to General Jonathan M. Wainwright, September 10, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2020)

For being the scapegoat? For just surviving?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Geat to see the A-20 getting steady play here, Sys - all theaters - Allies - Soviets - yet it has never been popularized, iconized, the way the Mitchell B-25 has. I am not aware that there is a single A-20 still flying. Tough, multi-taskable, bird, IMO


Actually, there is one that is airworthy;

A-20 Havoc — Lewis Air Legends

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

Courage ..?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

Climent Voroshilov with young communists - recipients of his sharp shooter medal ]Wiki]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Sep 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Climent Voroshilov with young communists - recipients of his sharp shooter medal ]Wiki]
> View attachment 594478
> View attachment 594477



It was not a medal, but a badge. 

On the left on the badge there is an inscription (ОСОАВИАХИМ) - (OSOAVIAKHIM), this is an abbreviation (Society for the Promotion of Defense, Aviation and Chemical Industry).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2020)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2020)

German troops engaging in street fighting in a Polish town, Sep 1939 ww2dbase Photographer: Wagner Source: ww2dbaseGerman Federal Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2020)

Polish-American pilot Gabreski in his P-47 Thunderbolt fighter aircraft, 56th Fighter Group. In 1944, Gabreski had to crash land his fighter and was captured, but survived the war. He participated in aerial combat again during the Korean War. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 594501
> 
> 
> Polish-American pilot Gabreski in his P-47 Thunderbolt fighter aircraft, 56th Fighter Group. In 1944, Gabreski had to crash land his fighter and was captured, but survived the war. He participated in aerial combat again during the Korean War. No photo credit available.


He was also president of the Long Island Railroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2020)

This day in 1943, the RAF flew their final operation in the Lockheed Ventura. The bomber had been replaced by the de Havilland Mosquito. The Ventura was never very popular among RAF crews. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2020)

This day in 1943, Allied forces launch Operation Avalanche, part of the Allied invasion of Italy at Salerno. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2020)

The car that drove George S. Patton to death, December 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

D364 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Flugzeug crash plane + ME109 | eBay
D362 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Flugzeug crash plane TOP + Me109 He111 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2020)

735th Bomb Squadron’s assembly ship _Wham Bam _, damaged in a midair collision with another bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

It may be ironic that it's a formation ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Андрей (Sep 11, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> [ATTACH = полный] 594571 [/ATTACH]




This is not Paris )))

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 594571


Two of them, three of us. Someone will have to share.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Plakat, Kleinplakat, Aushang, Fliegerausbildung in Japan, original | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-217-0496-13-_russland-_soldat_mit_granaten-jpg.594660

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Ground crew winch a 500lb bomb into a 386th Bomb Group B-26

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2020)

A F6F-5N Hellcat 9 of VF(N)-91, USS Bon Homme Richard (CV-31) in flight over China, September 12, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Starboard bow view of war prize USS Z-39 (DD-939) off Boston, Massachusetts, 12 September 1945. She was formerly the German Destroyer Z-39.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

Foto Soldaten 2. Weltkrieg Bild 25 | eBay

The use of a gun is not directly evident for everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Starboard bow view of war prize USS Z-39 (DD-939) off Boston, Massachusetts, 12 September 1945. She was formerly the German Destroyer Z-39.
> 
> View attachment 594700



And was later 1948 to 1964 with the French Navy as Q-128.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Soldaten 2. Weltkrieg Bild 25 | eBay
> 
> The use of a gun is not directly evident for everybody
> 
> View attachment 594783


reminds me of being on parade and my old school Sgt trying to snatch an SLR out of your grip as he walked by.
if successful he'd scream in your ear "hold that F###ing thing like a girl guide holding her first prick, you bastard !"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2020)

B-17F ‘Flying Fortress’ at Boeing’s Seattle plant, December 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2020)

great picture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Soldaten 2. Weltkrieg Bild 25 | eBay
> 
> The use of a gun is not directly evident for everybody
> 
> View attachment 594783


"Check the bore on this rifle, soldier! Would you take it into combat in that condition? SPEAK UP SOLDIER! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Soldaten 2. Weltkrieg Bild 25 | eBay
> 
> The use of a gun is not directly evident for everybody
> 
> View attachment 594783


Has anyone, in any branch, of any armed force, of any country, ever, not had to face this. Often knowing that no matter how well you have cleaned it, something will be found to comment on?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2020)

With the U.S. Navy hospital ship Benevolence (AH-13) in the background, Bonnie Wiley, left, of the Associated Press, and Hazel Hartzog of United Press International, sit on the dock at Yokohama, Japan, before they go searching for stories of the Japanese occupation, September 13, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Each night in the main hall of the Palace, Vienna, the Allied Police Patrol forms up before starting out on patrol. Four teams meet at the Palace, Russian, French, American and British, one team of four M.Ps one of each nation then set off from the Palace to police each part of the areas in Vienna. The M.P. team which will tour the British sector is seen here, 13 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Home sweet home! On this day 75 years ago, Sept 13 1945. The USS Saratoga (CV-3), aircraft carrier with the U.S. Pacific Fleet, sails through San Francisco’s Golden Gate as part of the 3,800 crew crowds her flight deck.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-S...651445?hash=item1aa32af635:g:K58AAOSwdLJfXlEb

Lets see...uhhmm..
Alicia ... 
Alice ...
Agnes ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

S317 Finnland Viipuri Bandenkampf MPi 40 Maschinenpistole Handgranate Wehrmacht | eBay

All though armed to the teeth nobody was really scared of Helmut

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2020)

An A-20 of the 47th BG got hit by a P-47 Thunderbolt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2020)

John Howton of Edinburg, Texas holds the American Flag he made for the Hanawa Prisoner of War Camp #6 at Honshu, Japan from drop parachutes. 14 September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2020)

German He-162 Volksjäger on public display after the war in Hyde Park, London, England, United Kingdom, 14 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 594908


Tank porn

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 594908


Why build tanks comrade? We'll teach them to mate.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 15, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> German He-162 Volksjäger on public display after the war in Hyde Park, London, England, United Kingdom, 14 September 1945.
> 
> View attachment 594946


This is the one preserved in the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum in Ottawa. Here is the official story:
_This Volksjäger was assembled by Heinkel Flugzeugwerke GmbH at the Heinkel-Nord plant in Rostock-Marienehe, Germany, probably in late February or March 1945. The aircraft was captured from the Luftwaffe at Leck on May 8, 1945. Shipped to the United Kingdom in June of the same year, it was exhibited as a war trophy in Hyde Park, London during September. Stored in the United Kingdom until the following spring, it was shipped to Canada in September 1946 and, in the RCAF's possession, likely stored. It was transferred to the Canadian War Museum in 1964 and to this Museum by 1967._





I've seen this bird so many times. A couple of years ago it was still in the storage and I made dozens of photos from a very short distance. I believe the nose cone (you can see that it's broken) is not the original one. AFAIR the latter was given to a British museum (RAF Hendon?) for their exemplar.
Canada had a second exemplar WNr. 120076, which was traded many years ago to a private English owner and is now on display at the Deutsches Technikmuseum in Berlin.




It's kind of funny that you still can see the above a/c in the image gallery of the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum - see here:
Heinkel He 162A-1 Volksjäger (120086) | Ingenium

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

A-20B Havoc 41-3431 #30 of the 47th Bomb Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Japanese Kyūshū Q1W Tokai (東海 ''Eastern Sea'') land-based ASW patrol bomber at Mizutani base, 15 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

U.S. Navy aircraft carriers USS Saratoga (CV-3), USS Enterprise (CV-6), USS Hornet (CV-12, and USS San Jacinto (CVL-30), Alameda, California, September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

A mail call in Mare Island on 15 September 1945 after USS Gurnard (SS-254) returned to Hunter's Point shipyard on 11 September from Midway and Pearl Harbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Emaciated Japanese naval personnel at Marshall Islands after Japan's surrender, probably Wotje or Maloelap, 15 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 15, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy aircraft carriers USS Saratoga (CV-3), USS Enterprise (CV-6), USS Hornet (CV-12, and USS San Jacinto (CVL-30), Alameda, California, September 1945.
> 
> View attachment 595147


Fruits of the Divine Wind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Lt. Paul Burrough of Oxford, England, of the Royal Signal Corps. Lt. Burrough was directly responsible for the safe keeping of the only radio in Prisoner of War Camp #13 [Omi]. Yokohama, Japan. September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Former American prisoners of war aboard USS Block Island (CVE-106) en route from Taiwan to Philippine Islands, September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Former internees soon after their liberation from the Woman’s Civil Internment Camp, near Singapore, September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Sep 15, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Geat to see the A-20 getting steady play here, Sys - all theaters - Allies - Soviets - yet it has never been popularized, iconized, the way the Mitchell B-25 has. I am not aware that there is a single A-20 still flying. Tough, multi-taskable, bird, IMO


One of my favorite planes. I looked on wikipedia to see what A-20s survived. I was amazed at the number of Nations had A-20s on display. Here is the list
Australia 
Brazil
Finland
Papua New Guinea
Poland
Russia
UK
USA
Must have been a very useful aircraft. Saw no flyable examples.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 15, 2020)

davparlr
,
Wikipedia needs to be updated, there is one flying example;

A-20 Havoc — Lewis Air Legends


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

1940 Press Photo WWII soldiers watch woman look for bomb fragments in England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

1942 Press Photo a pilot is given his flight assignment on the US west coast | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2020)

387th Bomb Group B-26s prepare for takeoff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2020)

Released British PoWs watch as Japanese PoWs are made to push their vehicle up a hill on the Changi Road, Singapore, 16 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Released British PoWs watch as Japanese PoWs are made to push their vehicle up a hill on the Changi Road, Singapore, 16 September 1945.
> 
> View attachment 595259


Karma.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Sep 16, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Released British PoWs watch as Japanese PoWs are made to push their vehicle up a hill on the Changi Road, Singapore, 16 September 1945.
> 
> View attachment 595259


I used to live on that road in the 1950s. My father dug up two Australians PoWs in the garden of the house we used on the coast road. Their Japanese guards had found them too noisy and bolshie so they took them down to the end of the garden and bayonetted them.Glad the Indian Private has his pig sticker mounted for ready use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2020)

N2S Kaydet trainers at NAS Corpus Christi, Texas, August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 17, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> N2S Kaydet trainers at NAS Corpus Christi, Texas, August 1942
> 
> View attachment 595346


Future cropdusters.
One of our local colorful characters got his start in the warbird business by buying out his boss's stash of Stearman spares when the duster operation went to Pawnees and Ag Cats. Then he proceeded to build a purported replica of the plane Butch O'hare soloed in, complete in every detail, except for the 450 HP P&W 985 engine, and the custom brass plaque inscribed with O'hare's decorations and his training record and combat history. Even had the correct BuNo on the tail.
That plane sold for an unheard of sum of money for a Stearman at the time, enough to finance the acquisition of a PBJ (B25) carcass from a boneyard somewhere and its restoration into a replica of some famous Navy attack plane in WWII. The rest is history, and includes Venoms, Magisters, MiGs, and even an unauthorized SAAB J35, not to mention jail time.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2020)

just noticed todays date !

operation Market garden started today in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2020)

On this day 85 years ago.

The German Junkers Rolls-Royce Kestral-powered Ju-87 V-1 Stuka prototype first flew on September 17, 1935. Later versions with the Jump engine became the mainstay light bomber of the Luftwaffe through much of the second world war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2020)

The Vultee V-11, prototype of the three-seat attack bomber that was briefly tested by the USAAC. This airframe was built in 1935 and was based upon the Model V-1A monoplane eight-seat commercial transport. Although this type of aircraft was not used by the USAAC, there were some 100 used by Brazil, China, Turkey and the Soviet Union who bought the Model V-11 with a 750 hp Wright engine and the very similar Model V-12 with 1050 hp engine. A later Model V-11G built in 1938 and two were tested as YA-19 attack bombers (38-549 and 38-555).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Japanese Koryu Type D midget submarines in an assembly shed at the Mitsubishi shipyard, Nagasaki, Japan, 17 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 17, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The Vultee V-11, prototype of the three-seat attack bomber that was briefly tested by the USAAC. This airframe was built in 1935 and was based upon the Model V-1A monoplane eight-seat commercial transport. Although this type of aircraft was not used by the USAAC, there were some 100 used by Brazil, China, Turkey and the Soviet Union who bought the Model V-11 with a 750 hp Wright engine and the very similar Model V-12 with 1050 hp engine. A later Model V-11G built in 1938 and two were tested as YA-19 attack bombers (38-549 and 38-555).
> 
> View attachment 595351


It makes me think of a flying school bus.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> On this day 85 years ago.
> 
> The German Junkers Rolls-Royce Kestral-powered Ju-87 V-1 Stuka prototype first flew on September 17, 1935. Later versions with the Jump engine became the mainstay light bomber of the Luftwaffe through much of the second world war.
> 
> View attachment 595350





syscom3 said:


> The Vultee V-11, prototype of the three-seat attack bomber that was briefly tested by the USAAC. This airframe was built in 1935 and was based upon the Model V-1A monoplane eight-seat commercial transport. Although this type of aircraft was not used by the USAAC, there were some 100 used by Brazil, China, Turkey and the Soviet Union who bought the Model V-11 with a 750 hp Wright engine and the very similar Model V-12 with 1050 hp engine. A later Model V-11G built in 1938 and two were tested as YA-19 attack bombers (38-549 and 38-555).
> 
> View attachment 595351



Interesting how two aircraft built at the same time look so different, the Vultee much more modern (cleaner lines, retractable landing gear, braceless tail).

Oddly the Stuka was by far more successfull.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2020)

A P61 and a XB-35.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2020)

Navy personnel train with a N2S Kaydet air ambulance at NAS Corpus Christi, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Navy personnel train with a N2S Kaydet air ambulance at NAS Corpus Christi, 1942
> 
> View attachment 595404


*CAUTION*
NOT TO BE FLOWN SOLO WITHOUT BALLAST IN LITTER COMPARTMENT
Consult Aircraft Flight Manual, Section Eight, Weight and Balance, for details.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sixteen liberated Prisoners of War arrive in Washington, D.C. on 18 September 1945. Fifteen were survivors of the heavy cruiser USS Houston (CA-30) which was sunk by Japanese gunfire and torpedoes during the Battle of Sunda Strait, 1 March 1942; one sailor was captured on 6 May 1942 when Corregidor fell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 18, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Interesting how two aircraft built at the same time look so different, the Vultee much more modern (cleaner lines, retractable landing gear, braceless tail).
> 
> Oddly the Stuka was by far more successfull.


The "far more successful" Stuka was very much evolved from this machine.
The Vultee didn't evolve much because its market was stolen by more attractive contemporaries.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Foto französischer UE Panzer Schlepper mit Beute Balkenkreuz in Frankreich 1940 | eBay

"Cross wind"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Foto, R.A.D-Abt. K6/121 FRA 1944: Soldatenfriedhof (MB)21176 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2020)

F6F Hellcat #15 of fighter squadron VF-32 on the deck of the light carrier USS Cabot (CVL-28), September 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2020)

U.S. Navy sailors sightseeing at Wakanoura Wan, Wakayama, Japan, 19 September 1945, a few weeks after the end of World War II. Ships in the left distance are (from left to left-center) Cleveland-class light cruiser USS Montpelier (CL-57), hospital ship USS Sanctuary (AH-17), and Casablanca-class escort carrier USS Makin Island (CVE-93).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 19, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> The "far more successful" Stuka was very much evolved from this machine.
> The Vultee didn't evolve much because its market was stolen by more attractive contemporaries.



Well, Ju 87 get much evolved from V1 to A series and to B series and much more to D series but all of these look much more older than the V-11 in 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 20, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Well, Ju 87 get much evolved from V1 to A series and to B series and much more to D series but all of these look much more older than the V-11 in 1935.


Older, maybe. "Meaner" is what matters.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2020)

The last WWII Packard tank and the first post-war production Packard automobile at the Packard proving grounds near Utica, Michigan, September 20, 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Gloster Trent-Meteor. On 20 September 1945, a heavily modified Meteor I, powered by two Rolls-Royce Trent turbine engines driving propellers, became the first turboprop aircraft to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2020)

An EB-29 during FICON trials with the XF-85 Goblin parasite fighter, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Sep 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> WW Photos
> View attachment 595392



СТЗ-5 "Сталинец" (STZ-5) "Stalinets" СТЗ-abbreviation: Сталинградский Тракторный Завод (Stalingrad Tractor Factory)


Транспортный трактор СТЗ-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2020)

Engines of the Red Army








*Medium Tractor STZ-5*
"... In September of 1942, the »*S*talingrad *T*ractor *Z*avod« became one of the famous scenes of bitter street fighting for nearly half a year. Until then, it had produced, among others, almost 10,000 STZ-5 artillery tractors, the final ones being accomplished while the nemy was literally at the gates. Between the production shifts, the workers were sent to the nearby front.
The STZ-5, one of the few specialized military tractors of the Red Army, proved a complete success, the only shortcoming being the 12-inch narrow tracks not suitable for snowy and muddy terrain.
As the Wehrmacht captured plenty of them it comes at no surprise that the German »*R*aupen*s*chlepper *O*st« showed a significant similarity in design. "

*Steyr - Austria*
After the Wehrmacht's first fall and winter (1941–1942) on the Eastern Front, they found that the extremely primitive roadways in the USSR and seasonal mud required a fully tracked supply vehicle to maintain mobility. Steyr responded by proposing a small, fully tracked vehicle based upon its 1.5-tonne truck (Steyr 1500A light truck) already in use in the army. The vehicle was introduced in 1942 as the _Raupenschlepper Ost_ (RSO).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 21, 2020)

Андрей said:


> Транспортный трактор СТЗ-5



Can't open that site...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2020)

"... Can't open that site...'
Engines of the Red Army in WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2020)

A-20B Havoc #62 41-3430 “Marty I” of 47th BG and Mount Etna

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Sep 21, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> WW Photos
> View attachment 595630



Anti-tank rifle of the Degtyarev system - ПТРД ПротивоТанковое Ружьё Дегтярёва
ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ПТРД

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2020)

??


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)

I have edited his post. Now it should be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2020)

A dejected Major General Akari of the 18th Japanese Army under the guard of men of the Australian 6th Division at a checkpoint at Makow, Mount Shiburangu, New Guinea. 21 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Glider (Sep 21, 2020)

What strikes me is how happy the Japanese soldier is in the middle of the photo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2020)

I was just about to say the same thing, though having read a lot about the Japanese Army in New Guinea and all the crap they had to go through, I can totally understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 21, 2020)

Glider said:


> What strikes me is how happy the Japanese soldier is in the middle of the photo


I’d never have noticed that if you didn’t point that out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2020)

WW Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2020)

Foto Repro kein Zeitgenössisches original Soldat Marine KM U-Boot Tauchretter | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 22, 2020)

Glider said:


> What strikes me is how happy the Japanese soldier is in the middle of the photo


He's probably just been fed for the first time in three days and realized he wasn't going to be tortured or used for bayonet practice, besides seeing the general's dire predictions proved wrong. General lose face bigtime!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)

Just he has a gas.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2020)

A-20J Havoc In Action. ETO 43-21745 code 8U+S 410th BG 646th BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 22, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Just he has a gas.


Being fed a meat-heavy K ration after a starvation diet of rice balls and grains of sand will do that to you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc somewhere in New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2020)

A P-47 Thunderbolt (serial number 44-90248) landing at Okinawa, 23 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sasebo, Japan, September 23, 1945. Private Jack Ozell, a member of Easy Company, Second Battalion, 27th Marines, a unit of the 5th Marine Division occupational force on Southern Japan, stands guard on the roof of the Middle School in the city of Sasebo, Japan, during the lunch hour. The children had gathered on the roof to eat their lunches.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 23, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 595904



Can those guns be SG 44's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)

The foreground SPG is the SU-100 but those vehicles in the background are T-34/85 IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2020)

A-20B Havocs of the 47th BG

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2020)

LIFE Magazine cover, September 24, 1945. Movie star and American hero Colonel Jimmy Stewart, USAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2020)

Wurger said:


> The foreground SPG is the SU-100 but those vehicles in the background are T-34/85 IMHO.



Cool, but I meant the rifles the two guys in the foreground are aiming. 😁


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can those guns be SG 44's?


Deactivated WWII Russian PPSH43 Submachine Gun - Allied Deactivated Guns - Deactivated Guns


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cool, but I meant the rifles the two guys in the foreground are aiming. 😁



Oops..sorry misunderstood. 😁

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2020)

Stewart was a class act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 24, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Stewart was a class act.


No argument there.


----------



## Андрей (Sep 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 595904



Very similar


----------



## Андрей (Sep 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Deactivated WWII Russian PPSH43 Submachine Gun - Allied Deactivated Guns - Deactivated Guns



This is not a PPSh, this is a PPS!!! I think the photo is StG-44


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 595793


There's nothing like Winter camping.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Андрей said:


> This is not a PPSh, this is a PPS!!! I think the photo is StG-44



sure? PPS43 Burp Gun

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

LOU LOWRY photo 1st POW ON IWO JIMA WWII - MARINE CORPS - USMC 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

1942 WW II Lowery Field Denver Air Cadet Vintage Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E130 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Flugzeug Leitwerk Bilanz Volltreffer !! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2020)

A destroyed A-20 47th Bomb Group. Looks like a bomb went off prematurely? Or hit by a German bomb?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2020)

A B-29 carrying two Grand Slam (22,000 lbs) bombs.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2020)

#17,951. That had to be hell. I wonder what happened to him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2020)

The damaged Japanese cruiser HIJMS Myōkō (妙高), 25 September 1945. The 2 German U-boats tied up alongside were also captured at Singapore.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2020)

Children from the Otwock Jewish orphanage in a forest, Poland, September 1945. Most of these kids were survivors of concentration camps, and had profound psychological and physical ailments that lingered for many years. The legacy of World War II is human pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2020)

The prototype De Havilland Dove which first flew from Hatfield on 25 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2020)

Interesting, great visability for the crew.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
Spanish Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 25, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> 
> View attachment 596010


Soviet mass transit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2020)

Azul Division?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 25, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Interesting, great visability for the crew.


But they better be very good friends, and short to boot. They're practically sitting in each other's laps, the cockpit is so cramped. I tried to sit in the cockpit of one once. Worse than an MG Midget or an A H Sprite! Couldn't get my knees under the instrument panel and feet on rudder pedals, and head and shoulders scrunched forward to fit under roofline. In Key West it was like an oven in that cockpit...an hour AFTER sundown.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2020)

World War Photos - ,Stalingrad

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Douglas A-20J Bomber "MISSPLACED" had a belly landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Anaquin, Burma. 26 September 1945. A grave, believed to be of ten men, the crew of an Allied B-24 Bomber, shot down by an Anti-Aircraft (AA) Unit of the Indian National Army, and buried by the Japanese on 3 January 1945 in a bomb crater from a previous raid.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 26, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Azul Division?


Yes, División Azul, 250 infantry division.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 26, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> Spanish Soldiers
> View attachment 596076


Berlin Olympic Rowing Team.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Douglas A-20J Bomber "MISSPLACED" had a belly landing.
> 
> View attachment 596232



I never noticed how much plexiglass was in the nose!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)

Mohawks in India [Wikipedia]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2020)

American bombadier (and former Olympic athlete) Captain Louis Zamperini (left) speaks to NBC and Reuters correspondent Joe Laitin at a Radio Corporation of America station, September 27, 1945. Zamperini had recently been liberated after spending 28 months in a Japanese prison camp. Capt. Zamperini was a native of Torrance. His B24 crashed into the Pacific and he ended up being a POW. A movie was made about his life and the power of forgiveness of ones enemies and tormentors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2020)

Royal Navy escort carrier HMS Ruler (A731) being moored in the Pyrmont area of Sydney, NSW, Australia on 27 September 1945. The carrier's decks are lined with sailors and ex-prisoners of war, some who haven't seen home in four years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-277-0846-13-_russland-_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-jpg.596367

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc has crashed into a P-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lieutenant General Lu Han at the Japanese surrender ceremony for northern French Indochina in Hanoi, 28 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Colonel Jimmy Stewart, of the cinema and Army Air Corps, respectively, holds one last pose for Pfc. Jerome Goldberg, left, Rochester, N.Y., at Andrews Field, near Washington, D.C., on September 28, 1945. Colonel Stewart was scheduled for an honorable discharge and return to civilian life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2020)

This looks like the Douglas assembly plant in El Segundo, California. Note the aircraft look to be on a platform that rests on a rails, so they can be moved from station to station like an assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffen Optik WK2 Technik Soldaten mit optisches Gerät auf Stativ wwII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
2-ar-175-vormarschstrasse-in-russland-ostfront-jpg.596499

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Rußlandfeldzug Kinder auf der Flucht 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Original Agfa Color Farbdia Dia Rußland Vormarsch Pionier Offizier Kathedrale | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Foto US Soldaten General Jeep Military Police . | eBay

Looks like a scene from : The Dirty Dozen doesnt it? Even Jim Brown is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2020)

lol, it really does!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc has come to grief. Looks like the plane went off the runway (or taxiway) and collapsed its nose gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> .... Note the aircraft look to be on a platform that rests on a rails, so they can be moved from station to station like an assembly line.



Similar to the system used to assemble Mosquitos at Downsview:






Mosquito Aircraft Production at Downsview

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 30, 2020)

We might have this photo already (I couldn't find it though) but I'll post it because it always makes me smile :




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 30, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> We might have this photo already (I couldn't find it though) but I'll post it because it always makes me smile :
> View attachment 596606
> 
> Cheers!


M-I-C-K-E-Y, M-O-U-S-E !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 30, 2020)

In a similar vein...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 594571



"I don't think asking if they could bring their daughters went down too well..."



CATCH 22 said:


> Canada had a second exemplar WNr. 120076, which was traded many years ago to a private English owner and is now on display at the Deutsches Technikmuseum in Berlin.



Here 'tis...




Europe 280



Snautzer01 said:


> Foto französischer UE Panzer Schlepper mit Beute Balkenkreuz in Frankreich 1940 | eBay
> 
> "Cross wind"



"If we just stay here and act casual like, they mightn't notice..."



syscom3 said:


> Sasebo, Japan, September 23, 1945. Private Jack Ozell, a member of Easy Company, Second Battalion, 27th Marines, a unit of the 5th Marine Division occupational force on Southern Japan, stands guard on the roof of the Middle School in the city of Sasebo, Japan, during the lunch hour. The children had gathered on the roof to eat their lunches.



One child: "For real? George Lucas has sold Star Wars to Disney?"
American soldier: "Yup"
Another child: "You Yankees are crazy..."



michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos



"Don't forget to rate me on Uber Dot Com...!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Photo GI at 4 STAR'S LIQUOR STORE STAND Manila 1945 Philippines 45 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Cool...!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2020)

German troops inspect a shot down A-20 Havoc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> We might have this photo already (I couldn't find it though) but I'll post it because it always makes me smile :
> View attachment 596606
> 
> Cheers!



Found my Halloween costume!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2020)

SB2C-5 Helldiver of VB-10 in flight near ships of TF-72 during operations off the China coast on 30 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2020)

Japanese-American soldiers marching in the V-J Day parade, Livorno, Italy, September 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2020)

The Camp Aliceville, Alabama prisoner of war (German) camp in Alabama is closed, 30 September 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Graeme said:


> In a similar vein...
> 
> View attachment 596621


Amazing! I love the wing nuts allowing the....hm.....intake....covers to be adjusted. It looks like being designed by Monty Python.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0506-09a-_russland-su-d-_freiwillige_zu_pferd-jpg.596767

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc of the 47th Bomb Group has belly landed. Note the nose damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2020)

U.S. Marine Grumman JF-1 Duck of utility squadron VMJ-7, seen on October 1, 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2020)

A trio of captured B17's fly over Japanese sky's in early 1944. These were captured in Java and the Philippines and rebuilt and flown to Japan for testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
august-1944-jpg.596861

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2020)

histomil.com
wwii-original-press-photo-german-wounded-normandy-jpg.59694

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2020)

An A-20 of the 47th BG gets some engine maintenance done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Glider (Oct 3, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> An A-20 of the 47th BG gets some engine maintenance done.
> 
> View attachment 596990


This one I find interesting as there don't seem to be any gun ports and yet the front looks as if its just been painted over.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
foto-mobiler-suchscheinwerfer-der-flak-n20511-jpg.597089

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ground crew for an A-20 Havoc. Somewhere in New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 4, 2020)

Glider said:


> This one I find interesting as there don't seem to be any gun ports and yet the front looks as if its just been painted over.


Maybe it's a hack. Often war weary planes were stripped of their guns and armor and used in a utility role.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 5, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Maybe it's a hack. Often war weary planes were stripped of their guns and armor and used in a utility role.


Not necessarily. This is not a strafer Havoc, but a modified bomber, probably -B, could be -C, from the 47-th BG in North Africa/Italy. The "greenhouse" bombardier's nose is overpainted. These a/cs usually had 2 guns installed in the nose (field modification) + 2 side guns. I can see the former on the first picture, just above the front teeth. I believe the ports of the latter are in the black area of the shark's mouth thus "unvisible" for us - check under the 5-th tooth, in front of the tongue.





Below is shown the same (or similar - one never knows) modification:




Picture copied from the 47-th BG. site here: 47th Bombardment Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 5, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Thanks for the link.


You are welcome!
Lots of photos there - not only of the planes but of the people and places too. I've been following this site since years for pieces of information. Occasionally my favorite B-25 shows there as well.
Cheers!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Liberators

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2020)

histomil.com
oto-wk-ii-wehrmacht-soldaten-mit-erbeuteten-russischen-jpg.597208

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## yulzari (Oct 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> ...


Are those Rifle No5 MkIs?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Captured RAF Douglas Boston III (A20 Havoc) in North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Heinkel He 111 abandoned during the retreat after the Battle of El Alamein and 'commandeered' by No. 260 Squadron RAF, who painted it with RAF roundels and the unit code letters 'HS-?'. They used it to fly supplies, beer and other necessities from Alexandria to their bases in Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2020)

Cripes!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2020)

A-20 Havoc "LA FRANCE LIBRE" 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 597276


The direction said just heat and eat. Where do you plug this thing in?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo GI at 4 STAR'S LIQUOR STORE STAND Manila 1945 Philippines 45 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596653


The competition
Original WWII Photo 4 STAR'S PLACE LIQUOR STORE STAND Manila 1945 Philippines 47 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2020)

",,, workin' for the Yankee dollaaaar ..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2020)

A-20 Attack Bomber LA FRANCE LIBRE Douglas A-20G Havoc USAAF 416th BG, 668th BS, #43-9224 "La France Libre", France, 1944
The 668th BS (Light) was formed on January 25, 1943 and was assigned to the 416th BG from February 5, 1943 – October 11, 1945. In January 1944 the 416th BG moved to England as part of the US 9th AF and entered combat in March 1944 attacking V1 sites in France. In June 1944 strikes in aid of the Normandy invasion began and continued throughout WWII. The first 9th AF A-20G to complete 100 missions over occupied France was A-20G 43-9224 5H-E “La France Libre”.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 8, 2020)

USAAF A-20G Havoc "Old Bleeding Eyes" with ground crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2020)

World War Photos
ww2-photo-wwii-b-24-bombs-falling

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc light Bomber fresh out of the Douglas Aircraft assembly plant in Long Beach, California. 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2020)

There's nothing like that new bomber smell.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2020)

Orig. Foto DAK Soldat mit Artillerie Geschütz Haubitze in Afrika | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2020)

World War Photos
wwii-atlantic-wall-gettyimages-1058620038-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> wwii-atlantic-wall-gettyimages-1058620038-jpg
> View attachment 597712



"Fresh new mines are harvested out of the ground and packaged for transport to market."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 10, 2020)

From WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2020)

Wotld War Photos
wwii-bw-photo-iwo-jima-beach-landings-jpg.597829

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! US Paratroopers w/ Bazooka & Gear Move on French Street; 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2020)

Source WW2 Photo Archive

You don't see many pic's of Italian Bombers in GB Here
British servicemen inspect the contents of the ration (wine and biscuits) found on board the Italian Fiat BR.20 Cicogna SN.22621 medium bomber from the 243rd Squadron.
An Italian plane made an emergency landing at Woodbridge, Suffolk.





Unrelated but interesting "An *Italian woman* examines the kilt of British soldiers. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> Source WW2 Photo Archive
> 
> You don't see many pic's of Italian Bombers in GB Here
> British servicemen inspect the contents of the ration (wine and biscuits) found on board the Italian Fiat BR.20 Cicogna SN.22621 medium bomber from the 243rd Squadron.
> ...


fat lad is getting stuck in !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2020)

P-38 Lightnings of the 475th Fighter Group on the recently recaptured Lingayen Airstrip, Luzon, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2020)

The BR20 didn't so much make an emergency landing at Woodbridge, more a crash landing in Rendlesham forest, near Woodbridge, after being shot down by Hurricanes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto / Panzer T-34 / Rote Armee (757) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Wotld War Photos
> wwii-bw-photo-iwo-jima-beach-landings-jpg.597829
> View attachment 597829


I thought Iwo Jima had black sand beaches.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2020)

A20 Havocs line up for the days mission. England, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 12, 2020)

Color shot of Sturmgeschütz III's? (I am not a WWII armor expert) being transported at the Lyubotin railway station Ukraine 1943

Source WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, StuG IIIs


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2020)

World war Photos
pk-foto-us-truppen-in-holzhausen-mit-panzer-jpg.598100

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2020)

Military Times

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2020)

woops ...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2020)

A-20 Havoc bomber nose sections are being prepped at the Douglas assembly plant in Santa Monica, California. Note the woman doing the work. Without these woman doing this work, we couldn't have won the war. Just a few years prior to this, none of these ladies could have ever imagined they would be doing "a mans work".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2020)

Glider said:


> This one I find interesting as there don't seem to be any gun ports and yet the front looks as if its just been painted over.





CATCH 22 said:


> I believe the ports of the latter are in the black area of the shark's mouth thus "unvisible" for us - check under the 5-th tooth, in front of the tongue.



The gun ports have been covered with a fabric patch, so are not visible. This was done because of dust. In the A-20 picture thread elsewhere on this forum are piccies of this gun port covered in fabric prior to firing.



Snautzer01 said:


> Holger Wraae-Jensens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> View attachment 597197



"Dang government cutbacks! This is not what I had in mind when I suggested mobile infantry!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 13, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-20 Havoc bomber nose sections are being prepped at the Douglas assembly plant in Santa Monica, California. Note the woman doing the work. Without these woman doing this work, we couldn't have won the war. Just a few years prior to this, none of these ladies could have ever imagined they would be doing "a mans work".
> 
> View attachment 598117


Whataya mean? Isn't washing windows woman's work?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 13, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Isn't washing windows woman's work?



*Sharply inhales breath - _Oh no_ you didn't!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2020)

My Grandmother-in-Law was a welder's helper in Portland, Oregon during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo of GI's MODEL FIGHTERS 1945 MANILA Luzon Philippines 104 | eBay

And you think you have trouble building a Tamiya kit?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 14, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> The gun ports have been covered with a fabric patch, so are not visible. This was done because of dust. In the A-20 picture thread elsewhere on this forum are piccies of this gun port covered in fabric prior to firing.


This is the configuration I was talking about:




Maybe those gun ports were not always covered in the early years? But it' possible that the a/c with the shark's mouth has a patch though. I've seen fabric patches on standard Boston-bombers from the 47-th BG. but from later days:




The above photos are from _47th Bombardment Group_.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

World War photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc of the 47th Bomb Group had a rough belly landing. Look at the damage to the nose section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2020)

... the A-20 keeps growing on me. Easy to see why it was so useful to so many. With the solid nose it is the P-47 of light twins , IMO, the Mosquito being the Mustang.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2020)

U.S. Navy Douglas XTBD-1 Devastator torpedo bomber in flight near NAS Anacostia October 14, 1935. The Devastator was a very good aircraft and state of the art - when it was first flown in 1935. It had the misfortune to only see combat six and a half years later, during an era of rapid aeronautic advances. In 1942, it would prove to be meat on the table for the Japanese Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 14, 2020)

On 3 everybody lift! Ju52 stuck in the Russian mud

Source WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF B-24 LIBERATOR & B-17 FLYING FORTRESS BOMBERS 6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2020)

World War Photos




german-troops-retreating-don-area-wwii-dispatch-photo-jpg.598310

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The competition
> Original WWII Photo 4 STAR'S PLACE LIQUOR STORE STAND Manila 1945 Philippines 47 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 597368



Now THAT'S my kind of roadside rest stop...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2020)

Douglas A-20G Havoc 43-9919

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 15, 2020)

Ki-84

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2020)

World War Photos
original-foto-von-1941-vormarsch-auf-russischen-jpg.598448

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2020)

#18,104 What is the bulge on the bottom?


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 16, 2020)

It's an 'extended range ferry tank' according to NMUSAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Douglas A-20G Havoc #43-9502 of the 644th BS, 410th Bomb Group in flight, 4 August 1944. This would have been over France where it was providing tactical support for the allied armies chasing the collapsing Nazi Armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 16, 2020)

Very early Ki-43-II models. They still had the oil ring cooler. These are at Akeno Fighter Training school. The symbol for this school is on the tail of the farthest right plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2020)

They were attractive weren't they?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2020)

World War Photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2020)

Crewmen climb into an OS2U on the aft catapult of USS _South Dakota_ (BB-57) while attached to the British Home Fleet at Scapa Flow, 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photo
> View attachment 598549


Heinrich's used tanks. Sold dirt cheap.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2020)

Puzzle .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lt. Henehan of the 346th Fighter Squadron stands in the wing of his flak damaged P-47, 21 Dec 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2020)

just as well a fragile Spitfire never got tagged like that, it certainly would of never made it home !

oh wait..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Puzzle .....
> View attachment 598697
> View attachment 598699


That might just be a "crispy critter".


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2020)

A-20G Havoc 43-22156 named “My Joy” of the 674th BS, 417th BG The 417th was a 5th AF unit operating in New Guinea and the Philipines.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-218-0510-14-_russland-su-d-_schu-tzenpanzer_auf_dem_marsch-jpg.598910

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> I've seen fabric patches on standard Boston-bombers from the 47-th BG. but from later days:



That's what I was referring to.



michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos



"Would you kindly remove your water canteen from my aileron mass balance as I want to begin my pre-flight! And would someone please find my nose cowls so I can get out of here?!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc variant. High-speed reconnaissance aircraft YF-3 39-748 at Ladd Field, 22 August 1942 Ladd field is outside of Fairbanks Alaska at Fort Wainwright

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2020)

417th Bomb Group A-20 Havocs are taxiing into position for a mission. The location is unclear but has to be the Philippines or New Guinea..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2020)

RAF Spitfire Photo Reconnaissance aircraft (PR. XI) in Luftwaffe insignia following capture

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

World War Photos
original-foto-soldat-mit-stahlhelm-im-schu-tzengraben-jpg.599142

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 22, 2020)

A-20G 43-9479 named “Georgia Bull Dog II” from 417th BG. Note the curtain on the hatch behind the pilot.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2020)

[Wikipedia]
Gaulkin Gol, 1939

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 23, 2020)

Marine guards posted around a damaged TBD Devastator torpedo bomber at Ewa Field (courtesy of John Voss).​
According to John Bennett of the Coast Defense Study Group, “The aircraft was plane #8 of Squadron VT-6 (Torpedo 6) assigned to the U.S.S. Enterprise,​
and it was involved in a mid-air collision with another Torpedo 6 TBD off the coast of southwest Oahu prior to the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor.​
The landed at Camp Malakole near Barbers Point & was being guarded by members of the federalized 251st Coast Artillery (AA) Regiment of the California National Guard.​
The downed plane was towed to Ewa Field from Camp Malakole.”

Note the damaged Canopy & vertical Stab​

Source Abandoned & Little-Known Airfields

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)

[Wikipedia]
Gaulkin Gol, 1939
Japanese troops show off captured Soviet gear

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2020)

French DB-7 (A-20 Havoc) with early style twin fins. Around 1940.
This is at Floyd bennet Field, New York City.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2020)

PLA tankers, Korea
[SCMP]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 24, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> French DB-7 (A-20 Havoc) with early style twin fins. Around 1940.
> This is at Floyd bennet Field, New York City.
> 
> View attachment 599279


Thanks for the memories. I was a sea explorer as a teen. My Sea Explorer Ship, 501, Boy Scouts of America, was sponsored by Naval Aircraft Station New York (aka Floyd Bennett Field). 
That really cheered me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 24, 2020)

And a big thank you as well to USCG, Rockaway. We docked our boat there.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2020)

British Havoc II AH522 with a matt black finish, October 1942. I wonder if this was an attempt to make a night fighter out of the A20? It looks like an antenna is sticking out of its nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes it was.
Havoc was the night fighter version. Boston was the bomber version.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2020)

And there was also the "Turbinlight" Havoc, which had a huge searchlight mounted in the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2020)

Cool stuff.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

World War Photos
bv142_landing-jpg.599752

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ground crew are posing with a A-20 Havoc “X” of the 312th BG, 388th Bombardment Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2020)

World War Photos
lagg-3_landing-jpg.599819

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2020)

A-20 Havoc with experimental turbo supercharger

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2020)

A paratrooper of the 17th US Airborne Division carries an injured fellow soldier to a first aid station near Wesel in Germany, during the Allied Airborne Army operation to secure the Rhine crossing. A parachute hangs from a telegraph wire overhead..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

Official US Marine Corp Photo 1943 They Guard Rendova July 4th Anti-Aircraft Pit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2020)

RAF crew checks over Boston I in England

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 600027



Are these Germans?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2020)

... no. Soviets, IMO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2020)

"Und I said to dis Ruskie you and vhat army"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... no. Soviets, IMO.



Thought so. Thanks for confirming amigo!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

1940 RCAF No. 1 Technical Training School St. Thomas Ontario Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2020)

A squadron of B17's in formation. 1939.

From the looks of the terrain below, I would say this was somewhere over the coastal mountain ranges of Southern California.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2020)

Cool pic!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2020)

The Boeing XB-17 (Model 299) prototype heavy bomber crashed during its test flight at Wright Field, Dayton, Ohio, on October 30, 1935.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2020)

The first U.S. Navy Curtiss SOC-1 Seagull, BuNo 9856, 30 October 1935. The Navy will spend the next ten years trying to find a better float plane, but the SOC will soldier on through all of World War II.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

Great shots.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2020)

World War Photos
Pe-8 visits USA, June , 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Wonder what the usa intel community thought of it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Oct 31, 2020)

I was wondering what the Russian crew must of thought of the American facilities and aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2020)

80-G-16118 Petlyakov PE-8 (Soviet Heavy Bomber)
This bomber brought Stalin's Deputy, Molotov, 'Iron Ass', to Washington. He carried a handgun at all times and his own rations .... you can be sure the bomber crew was no random lottery.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

Interesting assortment of aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2020)

A B29 ran off the runway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder if this was an attempt to make a night fighter out of the A20? It looks like an antenna is sticking out of its nose.



Yup, the US designated the type the P-70. You can also see the return aerials just under the outer wing as two diagonal lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940 RCAF No. 1 Technical Training School St. Thomas Ontario Original News Photo | eBay



Nice to see; an Avro 626, a rare beast - the RCAF only had 12 of them. The only survivor can be found in New Zealand.




NZ203 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2020)

Boston Mk III Z2165 of No. 418 Squadron RCAF, TH-X with gun tray under fuselage

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 3, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 600509


So stinking ugly that it had to be covered up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Junkers W34, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 19 | eBay

Who said you cant land a plane when you are drunk???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

R392 Foto Wehrmacht Panzer Halbkette super Technik Details Achse TOP !!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2020)

I like the Pe 8

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2020)

A-20G-20-DO Havoc 42-86713 “Powerful Katrinka Milly” from 13th BS, 3rd BG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Junkers W34, Fliegerhorst Ölmütz, Tschechien, 19 | eBay
> 
> Who said you cant land a plane when you are drunk???
> 
> View attachment 600614



4 Blade prop?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes, junkers W 34 Hau, Bramo Motor

like ( German Aviation, 1919-1945: Notes and Reviews: Junkers W 34 )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2020)

Dig those crazy exhaust stacks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2020)

wehrmacht_soldiers_in_russia_and_panzer_attrappe-jpg.600708
World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Winterkampf, MG Stellung, Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2020)

It is a Lincoln Log Panzer!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2020)

A-20G 43-21426 “Gladstone Flash” from 417th BG

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice tail chop.


----------



## at6 (Nov 4, 2020)

Wing tip looks a little clipped as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks like white paint.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sydhuey (Nov 4, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-20 Attack Bomber LA FRANCE LIBRE Douglas A-20G Havoc USAAF 416th BG, 668th BS, #43-9224 "La France Libre", France, 1944
> The 668th BS (Light) was formed on January 25, 1943 and was assigned to the 416th BG from February 5, 1943 – October 11, 1945. In January 1944 the 416th BG moved to England as part of the US 9th AF and entered combat in March 1944 attacking V1 sites in France. In June 1944 strikes in aid of the Normandy invasion began and continued throughout WWII. The first 9th AF A-20G to complete 100 missions over occupied France was A-20G 43-9224 5H-E “La France Libre”.
> 
> View attachment 597398



This aircraft has been misidentified for years , it is actually F6-E of the 670th BS not 5H-E of the 668th BS, I discovered it in the unit histories I have no idea how it ever got misidentified but the wrong Sqn code and Sqn have been linked to this aircraft by just about every model and decal maker there is have it wrong Italeri 1/48, MPM 1/72, and at least 4 decal makes all have 5H-E, there is a photo of the presentation ceremony in Paris that shows the first letter F looking under the wing and the Sqn history and mission logs have this aircraft with the 670th BS (F6 Sqn code).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

WW2 Official USAAF Southeast Training Center Cartoon GROPE Photo Private Snafu | eBay
WW2 Official USAAF Southeast Training Center Cartoon CNT Photo Pilots Insignia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2020)

Soviet A-20G “White 6” from 1st GMTAP Baltic Fleet, VMF, August 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2020)

World War Photos
us_9th_division_captured_german_soldiers_pow_pull_wounded_february_1945-jpg.600925

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2020)

Wreckage of DB-7, France 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2020)

First flight of the prototype Hurricane at Brooklands, piloted by P W S ‘George’ Bulman, 6 November 1935. The Hurricane seen here before her maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2020)

It really is a beautiful plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2020)

.... it had a _pedigree, _as did the Grumman Cats .... an older pedigree, IIRC.
Lineage counts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 601032


"I seeeee yoooooou."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2020)

A 100th Bomb Group B-17 parked with an unidentified B-24 in Greenland, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 49 | eBay


Come on.... Just one little kiss

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Nov 8, 2020)

VERY interesting stripes around the fuselage of the B-17 being "kissed" -- I don't remember seeing those before!

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2020)

A P-38 burns after a crash landing on the Tacloban airfield on Leyte Philippine Islands.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 601252


"Plane ugly enough to be wife."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2020)

Can she cook ...?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> VERY interesting stripes around the fuselage of the B-17 being "kissed" -- I don't remember seeing those before!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...








Maybe this was based on reality?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2020)

What a cool pic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2020)

An A-20 Havoc used by the 90th BG as a squadron hack.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Nov 9, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 601326
> 
> 
> Maybe this was based on reality?



Well, I guess I was sorta right - I ddn't remember!!! Those markings are on page 44 of _Air Force Colors Vol 2_ -- a book I wrote 40 years ago. Gettin old is a bee-yatch...

BTW, very nice photo!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2020)

From Vintage Wings of Canada's FB Page. Lest we forget.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Well, I guess I was sorta right - I ddn't remember!!! Those markings are on page 44 of _Air Force Colors Vol 2_ -- a book I wrote 40 years ago. Gettin old is a bee-yatch...
> 
> BTW, very nice photo!
> 
> ...



I have Vol 2 and 3. I refer to them from time to time. Excellent work!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> From Vintage Wings of Canada's FB Page. Lest we forget.......
> 
> View attachment 601339



Those are his guardian angel crewmates. The ones that did not survive. For all these years they have been watching over him, keeping him out of harms way. They are just waiting for him to make his final sortie. They will be waiting for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2020)

Bombardier in nose of an A-20 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 10, 2020)

BOAC Douglas DC-3 silhouetted by searchlights
Gibraltar 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> First flight of the prototype Hurricane at Brooklands, piloted by P W S ‘George’ Bulman, 6 November 1935. The Hurricane seen here before her maiden flight.



A wee correction, the image posted was taken sometime after its first flight, but was definitely in the capable hands of Bulman at this time. At the time of the Hurri's first flight, it had one less frame in the sliding canopy, the centre one was missing and it had bracing struts fitted under the tailplane. See below.

https://www.asisbiz.com/il2/Hurrica...ges/Hawker-Hurricane-I-Prototype-K5083-03.jpg

According to my Hurricane book (Hawker Hurricane, Robert Jackson, Blandford, 1987), between 6 November 1935 and 7 February 1936 it made ten flights, all flown by Bulman. The canopy framing was fitted soon after the first flight but the struts were removed subsequently. An image in the book shows the aircraft in flight with the canopy frame and the tailplane struts in place.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dig those crazy exhaust stacks



Exhaust gases entering the cabin maybe?



michaelmaltby said:


> wehrmacht_soldiers_in_russia_and_panzer_attrappe-jpg.600708
> World War Photos
> 
> View attachment 600708



"The German response to the Tank Mk.I appearing at the Battle of the Somme for the first time in 1916 left a little to be desired..."


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2020)

A-20 Havoc “F” and personnel of the 312th Bomb Group, 28 May 1944. This would have been when they were stationed at Gusap New Guinea.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Soviet A-20G serial 43-21891 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 12, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 601522


Is it Russia or North Africa?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2020)

North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 601522


I joined for a uniform and stayed for the war.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2020)

World War Photos
Long Tom ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2020)

102nd OS, rear View of A-20A, 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2020)

World War Photos
pk-foto-deutscher-kriegsgefangener-pow-vor-den-transport-jpg.601809

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2020)

A 97th Bomb Group B-17F during a mission over Messina, Italy, 8 May 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2020)

Fock'ed up Focke-Wulf FW-190 D-9 W.Nr. 600 xxx "Schwarzer Winkel Doppelbalken", Stab JG 2. Rhein-Main airfield, Frankfurt in the summer of 1946. This FW190D9 belonged to Stab/JG2 (Staff of Jagdgeschwader 2). 2 DC4/C-54's in background: US Air Transport Service & American Overseas Airlines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ CHILDS MICKEY MOUSE RESPIRATOR 62 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2020)

World War Photos\

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2020)

A-17 aircraft of USAAC 7th Bombardment Group, March Field, Riverside, California, United States, 1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 15, 2020)

B-10s in the background

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah - the B-10s were actually the 7th's equipment. The A-17s were assigned to the 17th Attack/Bomb Group.

Regardless - a nice image!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2020)

A-36 Apaches in North Africa prepare for take-off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2020)

A-36's 42-83707, 42-83716 and 42-83715 in flight. Looks like they are fresh from the factory and flying over Southern or Central California.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2020)

U.S. Navy Consolidated P2Y-1's of patrol squadron VP-4 in flight over the Pacific, 17 November 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2020)

World War Photos
... Berlin, '45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2020)

Su-100..

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2020)

A-36 named “Alma go II”, North Africa 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## imalko (Nov 18, 2020)

Lepa Radić, a Yugoslav partisan, was only 17 when she was hanged by the Germans on February 8, 1943. Minutes before hanging, she was given a choice to escape death by revealing her comrades' names. She replied "you'll know when they avenge me".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2020)

Nothing but respect for her.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A-36 named “Alma go II”, North Africa 1943
> 
> View attachment 602242


Alma Jo II

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2020)

Front view of an A-36 – England 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 602288


That Mauser looks short,airborne version or just the angle of the picture?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Nov 19, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nothing but respect for her.


Totally agree

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2020)

On this day 85 years ago. Nov 19th 1935 Martin B-12 bomber at March Field, California. This type of bomber was state of the art and highly advanced for 1935. By 1939, it was obsolete. The plane saw service in Asia at the outbreak of the war and was promptly slaughtered in battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

"... airborne version or just the angle of the picture"
Airborne, according to photo tag.


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... airborne version or just the angle of the picture"
> Airborne, according to photo tag.


That would be a nice find to buy..


----------



## special ed (Nov 19, 2020)

Appears to be German Paratroop helmets.


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... airborne version or just the angle of the picture"
> Airborne, according to photo tag.


*Paratrooper variants*
Experimental versions of the Karabiner 98k intended for the German paratroopers that could be transported in shortened modes were produced. The standard Karabiner 98k was too long to be carried in a parachute drop. However, the German paratroopers made only limited combat drops after the 1941 Battle of Crete; there was therefore little need for these rifles. Specimens with folding stocks (_Klappschaft_) and with detachable barrels (_Abnehmbarer Lauf_) are known to have been produced at Mauser Oberndorf.[

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 602288


Where was taken the photo?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2020)

A-36 pilot Maj Robert J. Kirsch 527th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 86th Fighter-Bomber Group 5 December 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2020)

"... Where was taken the photo?"
Sorry .. unspecified.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Where was taken the photo?"
> Sorry .. unspecified.


Thanks anyway.

Some one have any guess? 

Obvious response will be the Eastern Front but I'm not sure about the use of paras in that front.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2020)

I'd say the US.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'd say the US.



Yes, that's what I thought at first glance.

It look like Miami beach to me. You know: the white sand, the sunny skies, the palm tree in the background.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 20, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> On this day 85 years ago. Nov 19th 1935 Martin B-12 bomber at March Field, California. This type of bomber was state of the art and highly advanced for 1935. By 1939, it was obsolete. The plane saw service in Asia at the outbreak of the war and was promptly slaughtered in battle.
> 
> View attachment 602311


heavy on the weathering

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2020)

World War Photos
zis-30_57_mm_self-propelled_anti-tank_gun-jpg.602517

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2020)

World War Photos
stz-5_july_1941_melinowa_eastern_front-jpg.602615

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2020)

Free French P-40s in North Africa during a ceremony transferring them from US control, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2020)

SBD Dauntless's. Maybe over the Mariana's?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2020)

A-36A 42-84081 of the 525th Fighter-Bomber Squadron 86th Fighter Bomber Group Italy

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2020)

World War Photos
komsomoletz_t-20_komsomolets_russia-jpg.602799

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Bet that hurt !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2020)

World War Photoa
komsomoletz_zis-30_at_gun-jpg.602917

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2020)

... what do you know about this AT gun, Wurger? early stages of the war only?
mm
... answered my own question: ZiS-30 - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2020)

A-36 with bazooka rocket tubes 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2020)

A B17 is christianed into service.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2020)

A field of P38's. I have no other info on this. My guess is they are lined up for scrapping at a post war depot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2020)

A newly completed P-38 Lightning rolls out of a hanger at the Lockheed plant in Burbank. I suspect this is one of the first several prototype P38's that were assembled for testing and evaluation. My guess for the date would be in late 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2020)

Has to be, its' extra shiney

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 25, 2020)

A form of A/C towing I was not Familiar with, 26 ass team?






source GEOFF GOODALL'S AVIATION HISTORY SITE

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2020)

That's a lot of A$$....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting shot. An A-36 and a P-51A? One has a 3 bladed prop, the other a four bladed prop. Note the ice cream truck selling some refreshments to the men. I don't think this would have happened at a military installation so this has to be at an assembly plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Note - I was shown some additional info.

"P-51B's in this S/N range were all assigned to NACA for tests or Lend Lease to Brits, but taken back over by AAF with no Brit service, so almost certainly taken at NACA facility, either Moffet or Langley.
Cannot read last serial no. on either, but examples in the serial range:
43-12094 assigned to NACA Ames Aeronautical Laboratory, NAS Moffett Field, CA Nov 16, 1944 to Sep 9, 1947. Used for aerodynamics research. The propeller of the aircraft was removed and its oil and coolant ducts blocked so that it resembled the wind tunnel model. The aircraft was towed aloft by a P-61 and released. Careful measurements of longitudinal deceleration were used to determine aircraft drag ----------- several other AC extremely close in S/N's show similar assignment for various tests
With Brit flash on tail : 43-12113 to RAF as Mustang III FX848. Returned to USAAF Dec 30, 1943, no RAF service."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2020)

World War Photos
russian_voroshilovets_artillery_tractor-jpg.603186

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2020)

F002368 319. War dog husky carry a. 50 cal. Browning machine gun | eBay

Anti groundhog Dog

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2020)

A rather banged up Spitfire Vb Trop. of the US 52nd Fighter Group in North Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A rather banged up Spitfire Vb Trop. of the US 52nd Fighter Group in North Africa
> 
> View attachment 603196


Bondo, paint and she'll be like new.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> A form of A/C towing I was not Familiar with, 26 ass team?
> 
> View attachment 603077
> 
> ...


What a bunch of a$$holes !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kingman Arizona air depot after the war. When the weapons of war are no longer needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1970-033-04-_russland-_kaukasus-_gebirgsja-ger-jpg.603322

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2020)

P-38 Lightnings under assembly at the Lockheed plant in Burbank, California.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 29, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> A newly completed P-38 Lightning rolls out of a hanger at the Lockheed plant in Burbank. I suspect this is one of the first several prototype P38's that were assembled for testing and evaluation. My guess for the date would be in late 1940.
> 
> View attachment 603022


This is the first YP-38, s/n 39-689; c/n 122-2202 @ Lockheed Factory, Burbank, California.
I believe I've seen 2-3 more photos of her in this book.
An interesting article about the fate of the same a/c.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-064-61-_kassel-_verladen_eines_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-jpg.603369

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WW2 USAAF Navigation School Hondo Texas Training Photo Bomber Transport #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

U.S. Army Photo Celestial Navigation Simulator by American Automatic Typewriter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 30, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> British Havoc II AH522 with a matt black finish, October 1942. I wonder if this was an attempt to make a night fighter out of the A20? It looks like an antenna is sticking out of its nose.
> 
> View attachment 599674




It has the flame dampeners on the exhaust syscom, so it very well could be. Might even be a P-70. Which was a night fighter version of the A-20.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yes it was.
> Havoc was the night fighter version. Boston was the bomber version.




If I am not mistaken, the Havoc was the US version, the Boston was the British version. The night fighter version was the P-70.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2020)

Douglas DB-7Bs converted to night-fighters were called Havocs in RAF service. The bomber version was called Boston.
In US service The bomber version was the A-20 Havoc, the night-fighter version the P-70 Nighthawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Interesting shot. An A-36 and a P-51A? One has a 3 bladed prop, the other a four bladed prop. Note the ice cream truck selling some refreshments to the men. I don't think this would have happened at a military installation so this has to be at an assembly plant.
> 
> View attachment 603125




The four blade aircraft, according to D&S Vol. 50 is a B or a C. The A still had the carb scoop on the top of the fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

WWII photo Belgian soldier on duty on the Western Front 47n | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2020)

Histomil.com
bild_101iii-zschaeckel-178-38-_frankreich-_angeho-riger_der_waffen-ss-jpg.603473

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2020)

The ground crew readies an A-36 Apache for a bombing mission. 527th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 86th Fighter Group 1944 Italy

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## yulzari (Dec 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo Belgian soldier on duty on the Western Front 47n | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603470


Any fool can be uncomfortable...........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2020)

I thought at first they were unpacking a Belgian solider.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2020)

I thought they were busy packing him !
Belgium is well know for its chocolate, so maybe they're packing a chocolate soldier, ready for Christmas ..........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> The ground crew readies an A-36 Apache for a bombing mission. 527th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, 86th Fighter Group 1944 Italy
> 
> View attachment 603476




Hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................................only one landing light in the lamp pocket. The A-36s were suppose to have both landing lights in that one assembly. Maybe one got removed. Who knows.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

ISU-122S in a forest. The ISU-122S was equipped with the faster firing D-25S gun, compared to its predecessor the ISU-122 which had the A-19 gun. Both vehicles were built in parallel from 1944 until the end of the war. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2020)

one piece or two piece ammunition ..?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

Hermann Göring called the Messerschmitt Bf 110s his ‘Ironsides’, but in reality they suffered some of the highest casualty rates in the Battle of Britain. In one attack on North Eastern England, seven of the 21 aircraft deployed were shot down. Image Credit: Bundesarchiv/Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

The Fiat CR.42 was an older Italian fighter used by the Corpo Aereo Italiano. They made only one mission during the Battle of Britain, a raid on Ramsgate, as the biplanes were not equal to modern fighters. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

The German bi-plane Henschel Hs 123 functioned as a ground-attack aircraft. Despite appearing somewhat archaic alongside the more famous monoplanes of the Luftwaffe, the Hs 123 was a firm favourite with its pilots. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

This day in 1944, November 17, US submarine USS Spadefish torpedoed Japanese aircraft carrier Shin'yō while she was en route to Singapore. The submarine hit her with as many as 4 torpedoes. Only 70 men from her crew of 1,200 officers and men survived. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

A German ammunition carrier from the Schwere Panzer-Abteilung 505 at Kursk, summer 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> one piece or two piece ammunition ..?




I have no idea Michael, I will see if I can find out though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2020)

Update on the ISU-122s's D-25s gun. It was a 122 mm weapon using both high explosive and amour piercing rounds in a one piece shell.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2020)

Histomil.com
bild_101i-022-2935-27a-_russland-_panzersoldaten_vor_getarntem_panzer-jpg.603587

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2020)

The ground crew of A-36A 42-84067 527th Fighter-Bomber Squadron 86th Fighter Bomber Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2020)

Post #11,392 - "Zo, you thought it a good idea to camouflage der trees to look like a Panzer, hein? I should beat you mit mein stick here !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

A crew assigned to the 398th Bomb Group poses with a B-17 during stateside training, Salt Lake City, Utah. The crew would be shot down on a raid against V-1 rocket launch sites on 8 July 1944
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

PBY Gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

_*The 618th Bombardment Squadron was activated in 1943 as one of the four squadrons of the 477th Bombardment Group, the first (and only) bombardment group in the United States Army Air Forces to included black pilots. Members of the squadron participated in the Freeman Field Mutiny, protesting racial segregation in the military. The squadron was inactivated in 1945 after the 477th became a composite group that included bombardment and fighter squadrons.*_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

“Jenny Rebel” P-47D 42-76347 of 389th Fighter Squadron, 366th Fighter Group USAAF, taking off on runway 26 from Thruxton airfield, England. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

T-34-76 tanks support the infantry attack at Kursk, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2020)

_Terra Haute Tornado_ of the 344th Bomb Group after completing four missions, April 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 603612
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that the crew survived.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-022-2943-11-_russland-_nebelwerfer-jpg.603660

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2020)

North American A-36 “M” Italy 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

With the arrival of the B-29 over the Japanese islands, the inability of the Japanese fighter force to intercept these high flying aircraft became painfully apparent. Nakajima had been investigating the the possibility of mating an exhaust-driven turbo-supercharger with a large radial engine as part of an official design study. With the appearance of the Superfortresses these studies took on a definate urgency.
The sole prototype flew in April of 1945 and plans for the production of 500 aircraft were laid down. The end of the war happened before any additional prototypes or production aircraft were built. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

Nakajima J5N1 Tenrai
"Heavenly Thunder"
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

Rikugun Ki.93 
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

Developed from the Blenheim light bomber, the Beaufort proved to be heavier than it's parent design. This extra weight, in part because of the additional crewman, proved to be too much for the original Bristol Mercury engines. After reviewing several designs, the Bristol Taurus was chosen though there were initial installation problems. These instalation problems, among them a tendancy to overheat, delayed development somewhat. However, two squadrons were operational by August 1940, the 22 and 42 Squadrons of Coastal Command. The Beaufort served the Coastal Command well, laying hundreds of mines and were involved in the attacks on the Scharnhorst and the Gneisenau as well as numerous attacks on smaller shipping. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

The Blackburn Shark was a carrier-borne torpedo bomber built by the Blackburn Aircraft company. It first flew on August 24, 1933 and went into service with the Fleet Air Arm, Royal Canadian Air Force, Portuguese Navy, and the British Air Observers' School. The type was obsolete by 1937 and in 1938 it began to be replaced by the Fairey Swordfish. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

Mitsubishi Jokogyo K. K. was awarded a contract in 1943 by the Japanese Army Air Force for a long range high altitude fighter with heavy armament. The design team headed by Tomio Kubo set about designing a single engine aircraft but a single powerplant of sufficient power was not available so a twin engineed configuration was adopted.
The design proved to be very promising and proved to be highly manueverable. The Japanese Naval Air Force showed an interest in the design and plans were set for them to receive several aircraft for use as land based interceptors.
Four prototypes were completed and were in the midst of testing at wars end. No photo credit available

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

With the success of the Ki.45 Toryu in service with the Japanese Army Air Force, Kawasaki considered producing a more powerful and otherwise refined version. This aircraft was given the designation Ki.96 and was developed as a two-seat heavy fighter and three prototypes entered production on August 1942.
By late 1942 the J.A.A.F. had become interested in the concept of a twin-enigined single-seat heavy fighter and ordered Kawasaki to adapt the Ki.96 for this role. The first prototype was completed in September 1943 with the second crew position faired over. The second and third prototypes had a dedicated single-seat cockpit and a better canopy design.
The prototypes exceeded expectations but the indecisive officials of the J.A.A.F. did not have a plan for integrating this class of aircraft into the order of battle. This led to a descision to have the type revert to the original two-seat design and eventually without clearly defined goals the design was abandoned.
The wings and tail assembly of the Ki.96 were eventually resurrected and used in the development of the Ki.102 heavy fighter. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

The early months of World War II in Europe showed the Japanese that there would be a possible need for a heavier fighter. Going against the Japanese trend of manoeuverability over all other attributes, the Ki 60 design focused on speed and rate of climb with a heavy armament.
A development contract was placed with Kawasaki in February 1940 for a cannon armed fighter with a liquid cooled engine. Kawasaki had recieved a license to build the Daimler-Benz line of engines and it was decided that the new aircraft should be designed around the DB 601A.
The first prototype suffered from high wing loading which resulted in excessive take-off and landing speeds. The second and third prototypes had revised wings but this did little to improve the aircrafts shortcomings. The pilots of the Japanese Army Air Force were less than impressed with the performance of the aircraft and demanded changes. Over-all this aircraft performed dismally and combined with a lack of firm support for a heavy fighter concept the design was abandoned in late 1941. No photo credit available .

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2020)

at6 said:


> I hope that the crew survived.




I have no idea. Not knowing their aircraft ID, it would be difficult to find out. It would take some one more adept than I. But I do share your hope.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

US Marine Airmen in the South Pacific - Original 1944 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-022-2943-20-_russland-_nebelwerfer-jpg.603793

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Cleaning a 0.50 Calibre M2 Browning Machine Gun On North American A-36 1943 Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

*F4U-1D Corsairs in formation over Hawaii, 1945. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

*INS Viraat*, former Centaur-class aircraft carrier *HMS Hermes*, beached at Indian the town of Alang, awaiting to begin scrapping, the only British WW2-era capital ship left in the world. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

*#OTD in 1942, the crew of USS New Orleans (CA-32) used coconut logs to repair the ship after the entire bow was lost the previous night during the Battle of Tassafaronga. After 11 days of repairs but still with a quarter of the ship missing, the crew sailed the cruiser in reverse for 1,800 miles to reach Sydney, Australia. No photo credit available. *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

A damaged TBF of VT-8 makes an emergency landing on USS _Saratoga_ (CV-3), August 1942. The arrestor hook was damaged and so the pilot caught the wire using the main gear legs. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

387th Bomb Group B-26s parked at RAF Chipping Ongar, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 4, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> North American A-36 “M” Italy 1944
> 
> View attachment 603695


Man, sitting there in the mud, she looks good. Dig the clean lines!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 4, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 603842
> 
> 
> *INS Viraat*, former Centaur-class aircraft carrier *HMS Hermes*, beached at Indian the town of Alang, awaiting to begin scrapping, the only British WW2-era capital ship left in the world. No photo credit available.



Hermes was laid down in 1944 but she was only launched in 1953 and commissioned in 1959. She did have the underpinnings of a WW2 design but I'm not entirely sure she fits the bill as a WW2-era capital ship given that her service commenced 15 years after the end of the war. HMS Belfast is the closest Britain has to a surviving WW2-era capital ship...and I'm not sure she really qualifies (although she was, at various times, flagship of the 10th Cruiser Division, the headquarters ship of Bombardment Force E on D-Day and later flagship of the 2nd Cruiser Division in the Far East).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Hermes was laid down in 1944 but she was only launched in 1953 and commissioned in 1959. She did have the underpinnings of a WW2 design but I'm not entirely sure she fits the bill as a WW2-era capital ship given that her service commenced 15 years after the end of the war. HMS Belfast is the closest Britain has to a surviving WW2-era capital ship...and I'm not sure she really qualifies (although she was, at various times, flagship of the 10th Cruiser Division, the headquarters ship of Bombardment Force E on D-Day and later flagship of the 2nd Cruiser Division in the Far East).




Thank you for clearing that up buffnut.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

"Venus", the bulldog mascot of Royal Navy destroyer HMS Vansittart, 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

Battleship HMS Prince of Wales mooring in Singapore, 4 Dec 1941. ww2dbase Photographer; Abrams, Source; ww2dbase Imperial War Museum, Identification Code; 4700-01 A 6786

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

The ‘Iron Annie’. The Junkers Ju 52 was the Luftwaffe’s primary transport plane. It served in various theatres of war both before (Spanish Civil War) and during World War Two. Image Credit: Bundesarchiv / Commons

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2020)

Histomil/com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-022-2948-24-_russland-_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-_munition-jpg.603911

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2020)

392nd Bomb Group B-24s drop napalm over Royan (France), 14 April 1945. Note what appears to be a Pathfinder radar ball on the closest aircraft and the bomb trailing marking smoke in the lower right of the frame. 

This was a most unfortunate and disastrous raid that should never have been authorized.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> 392nd Bomb Group B-24s drop napalm over Royan (France), 14 April 1945. Note what appears to be a Pathfinder radar ball on the closest aircraft and the bomb trailing marking smoke in the lower right of the frame.
> 
> This was a most unfortunate and disastrous raid that should never have been authorized.
> 
> View attachment 603922




That smoke trailing bomb looks more like a aircraft launched rocket. The nose is pointed and the tail is squared off. The napalm canisters are round on both ends. Just my observation. I may be wrong. If so, I apologize.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2020)

A deckload of U.S. Army Air Force Republic P-47N _Thunderbolt_ fighters on the flight deck of USS *Casablanca* (CVE-55), 16 July 1945. The planes were loaded at Naval Air Station Alameda, California (USA) and were bound for Guam.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2020)

What is the bomb or rocket behind him I wonder?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2020)

was going to say Katyusha's but the fins look wrong ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2020)

... interesting, the profile resembles the USAF bomb-rocket, lower right corner of 18433.
Bomb-lette dispenser ...?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2020)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

A Sikorsky YR-4 hovers over the captured German submarine U-858, May 1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

*A bomber crew of the 306th Bomb Group stand beneath the wing of their B-17 Flying Fortress. *
Kacksetter of Denver, Colorado. 
Co-Pilot 2nd Lt Lester R. Kramer of Scranton Pennsylvania , 
Navigator Lt. Luther S. Pierce of Fairhaven Massachusetts. 
2nd Lt Stanley R Stedt of Stockholm, Maine.
Tec. Sgt. William W. Fahrenhold of McKees Rocks, Penn.,
Tec. Sgt Raymond T. Stymacks of Bronx, N.York. 
Ball Turret Gunner. Tec. Sgt. Robert L Myllykoski of Painsville, Ohio. 
Left waist gunner Staff Sgt John H. Jessup Union City, Indiana. 
Right Waist Gunner Staff Sgt. Louis A. Skinner, Independence, Kansas. 
Tail Gunner Staff Sgt. Milton B. Edwards, Laurel, Maryland S.& G. G.C 
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2020)

PBY-1s of VP-9 in flight over the Golden Gate Bridge, May 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

Captured Sdkfz 251/20 “Uhu” with its infrared searchlight, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

Karelia, 1944 No photo credit available

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

One of the few German 8,8 cm Flak 37 Sfl produced, destroyed during the Battle of France, May 1940. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2020)

I think the soldier is German...


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think the soldier is German...


After having no luck with Russian rockets i looked at them being German but again nothing seemed to match !
I am no kind of expert though, it does look like a storage depot of sorts

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 603842
> 
> 
> *INS Viraat*, former Centaur-class aircraft carrier *HMS Hermes*, beached at Indian the town of Alang, awaiting to begin scrapping, the only British WW2-era capital ship left in the world. No photo credit available.


looks rather sad beached there waiting to be wrecked but thats progress i suppose

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

· #OTD in 1941, three sailors were photographed while having a drink at a bar in Pearl Harbor. Clifford Olds (right), was on board USS West Virginia when it was sunk during the Japanese attack the next morning. When salvage workers found his remains in a compartment several months later, a marked calendar revealed that he and two other shipmates had lived for 16 days trapped within the ship.
Rest in Peace. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2020)

Preliminary movements: 3 - 10 August 1942: Photograph taken from the after end of VICTORIOUS' flight deck showing HMS INDOMITABLE and EAGLE. A Hawker Sea Hurricane and a Fairey Albacore are ranged on VICTORIOUS' flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-792-0139-15a-_russland-_schu-tzenpanzer_in_ortschaft-jpg.604150

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2020)

Captured B-17 Flying Fortress DL+XC “Wulfe Hound”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2020)

Unfinished Italian “Aquila” aircraft carrier, 1943-1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2020)

The U.S.S. Idaho (BB-42)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Vierling Flak ital. Beute Torpedoboot Schiff b. GENUA Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-823-2704-10a-_soldaten_der_legion_-freies_indien-jpg.604290

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2020)

306th Bomb Group B-17 Flying Fortress Dropping Its Bombs on Target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

WWII Photo US Army Corps of Engineers Hanging Wires Vtg Military B&W Australia

The best job in wartime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

B331 | eBay

Although the German can spoil the fun by being...... well ....Germans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-j28519-_ardennenoffensive-_soldaten_in_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.604378

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sterbebild - Camp Trinidad Colorado USA Fort Riley 1943 Fallschirmjäger | eBay










_An American soldier dispatched to a detention center located in the foothills of the Colorado Rockies learns he is to head up a group of translators for German POWs, some of them dedicated Nazis. The soldier was Kurt Landsberger, a Jewish refugee, who three years prior had barely escaped the clutches of the very men with whom he now had to deal. Arriving at a virtually empty camp, still under construction, along with four other translators, Kurt soon realized that the Army had neglected to prepare the camp staff for the tasks they had to undertake. Faced with daring escape attempts and brutal prison beatings, the inadequately trained guards struggled to maintain order. As tensions rose, the unthinkable happened: two German POWs were shot dead and the unlucky American guard was put on trial. Kurt Landsberger has amassed an impressive collection of court records, letters, declassified documents and photographs to tell the story of this virtually unknown period in U.S. history. _

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2020)

B-17G-30-BO Flying Fortress Bomber 42 31801 of 92nd Bomb Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2020)

A U.S. Marine Curtiss SBC-3 Helldiver in the late 1930s. The Model 77 XSBC-2 prototype first flew on 9 December 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2020)

A prototype C-69 Constellation in flight, 1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2020)

45th Fighter Squadron P-51s in flight near Iwo Jima, 1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2020)

IJN Akagi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2020)

A P-61 takes off from an airfield in the Philippines, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Aufnahme eines Angehörigen des Heeres in Wintertarnbekleidung mit MP 40, Maße | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B331 | eBay
> 
> Although the German can spoil the fun by being...... well ....Germans
> 
> View attachment 604370



Although some Germans do know how to party

Foto WK 2 Afrika Korps Luftwaffe / Fallschirmjäger ca 23,5 x 16,3 cm | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aufnahme eines Angehörigen des Heeres in Wintertarnbekleidung mit MP 40, Maße | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604504




Almost looks like Eric.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1977-143-15-_russland-_angeho-rige_der_waffen-ss-jpg.604522

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2020)

B-17G Flying Fortress named Marishka of the 301st Bomb Group 32nd Bomb Squadron (15th AF in Italy). This must be after a mission. The meat wagon has pulled up to treat a wounded airmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Always liked the term "Meat Wagon". First heard it when I was a kid watching Saturday Night Live. They had a fake commercial about a toy slot car set and when one of the cars crashed they had an ambulance come out to take the driver to the hospital...only they called it the meat wagon. Funny. You had to be there I guess...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 10, 2020)

When I was a kid, we didn't have Saturday Night Live. We didn"t even have TV.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2020)

That's nothin' - when I were lad, we lived in hole in't middle of road - sorry, couldn't resist that "Pythonism" !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Lived in a hole did you? Posh git! We lived in a lake, and woke up at 3:00 am to my father beating the 15 of us...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2020)

...... if you were lucky !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2020)

Love that bit. Actually just saw it recently for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

B-24J-401-CF #42-50490 "Leevus Bee" Code: #19 (lower right)
B-24G-10-NT #42-78231 "Satan's Girl" Code: #5 (upper left)
450th BG - 721st BS - 15th AF
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

B-24J-5-FO #42-50796 Easy Maid Code: Black Q
464th Bomb Group - 779th Bomb Squadron
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Sweet Pea nose art, pilot Guy Miller, center. 






Crew of B-17 42-38078 'Sweet Pea' pose after their narrow escape on 21-Sep-44.

L-R 2Lt Guy M Miller, 2Lt Thomas M Rybovich, 1Lt Theodore Davich, S/Sgt Robert R Mullen, T/Sgt Gerald E McGuire, Cpl William F Steuck.








This plane received a direct hit by flak over Debreczen rail yards, Hungary, on Sept 21, 1944. The pilot, 2d Lt. Guy M. Miller, of Lakeside, Calif., and Co-pilot, 2d Lt. Thomas M. Rybovich, West Palm Beach, Fla., were able to bring her back to base 






Italy - Blasted wide open in the waist section by enemy flak, this 15th AAF Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress limped home 600 miles and with skillful piloting crash landed without additional injury to the crew. 
United States Army Air Corp

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress on a shuttle mission to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Joseph Jordan, tailgunner, is sitting on top of the turret. This was taken soon after the St. Etienne mission on May 25, 1944, where the aircraft was listed as missing, when they actually had suffered severe damage and diverted to Corsica. The people in the photograph are those that were not lost on this raid. On the back of the photo are the names of the survivors.

"What was left of Bomb Group 9"
Tommy - 2nd Lt. Frederick L. Tompkins, 0-690408, Pilot
Butts - Sgt. Robert O. Butts, Jr., 33553787, Left Waist Gunner
Fram - Sgt. Roger C. Framm, 19206441, Lower Turret
Ray - S/Sgt. Elmer R. Cutsinger, 38200294, Radio Operator
Merkle - Sgt. Carl F. Merkle, 19090034, Right Waist Gunner
Tex (Joe) - Sgt. Joseph A. Jordan, 38341267, Tail Gunner

"Missing"
Fred - 2nd Lt. Fred E. Letz, 0-699203, Navigator (Evaded)
Smitty - 2nd Lt. Paul H. Smith, 0-696292, Bombardier (KIA)
Smokey - S/Sgt. Harold L. Bolick, 39268736, Upper Turret (Evaded)
Rodey - 2nd Lt. Earl E. Rodenburg, 0-700368, Co-Pilot (POW)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

A P-39 Airacobra (serial number 42-4561) of the 15th Air Force. Image stamped on reverse: 'Passed for publication 10 Mar 1943.' [stamp] and '23193.' [Censor no.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

B-24H-25-CF #42-50395 "Goona's Garbage Wagon"
455th Bomb Group - 741st Bomb Squadron - 15th AF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2020)

Ground crew refuel a P-40 of the 7th Fighter Group at Dobadura, New Guinea, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 11, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> 
> View attachment 604020


It tastes like pee.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

1941 Press Photo U.S. Marine paratrooper starts World War II mission on bicycle. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Happy, Bashful.

+ orig Foto Front Ostfront Finnland Tarn Schnee camo kennung Weiss + | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1976-091-06-_nordafrika-_panzer_iii-jpg.604614

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Always liked the term "Meat Wagon". First heard it when I was a kid watching Saturday Night Live. They had a fake commercial about a toy slot car set and when one of the cars crashed they had an ambulance come out to take the driver to the hospital...only they called it the meat wagon. Funny. You had to be there I guess...


Yup! I remember seeing that on SNL. I laughed my butt off! I think the slot car that crashed and burned was a Ford Pinto that had gotten rear ended. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2020)

A pair of 19th Bomb Group B-17 Flying Fortress at Port Moresby in the fall of 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1941 Press Photo U.S. Marine paratrooper starts World War II mission on bicycle. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604588



DC-5!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2020)

"... The DC-5 entered service with the U.S. Navy and seven were built as R3Ds. Three R3D-1s became 16-seat personnel carriers, and the four R3D-2s with the U.S. Marine Corps became 22-seat paratrooper versions of the plane."
[Boeing Website -Historical ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-042-42-_russland-_kesselschlacht_von_demjansk-jpg.604773

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2020)

B-26s lined up at Kingman AFB awaiting disposal, February 1947

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2020)

I'll take 3 please. One to play with, one to pack away and one to tale apart and see how it works.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 12, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> bundesarchiv_bild_146-1972-042-42-_russland-_kesselschlacht_von_demjansk-jpg.604773
> View attachment 604773


I’m thinking of the X-mas song “Walking in a Winter Wonderland”.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 13, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-northafrica-18-jpg.604856

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2020)

Heating up the engine. This is a lend lease A20 havoc in Alaska on the way to Russia. Note the bomb bay fuel tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The Fiat CR.42 was an older Italian fighter used by the Corpo Aereo Italiano.



They weren't that old, actually, younger in fact than the Hurricanes that attacked them over Britain. The CR-42's first flight was in 1938 and it entered service a year later with the Italian Air Force.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 13, 2020)

rochie said:


> looks rather sad beached there waiting to be wrecked but thats progress i suppose




There might still be hope for it, although unlikely. A private consortium has entered negotiations with the scrappers in the vain hope of preserving it as a hotel in Goa, which the city officials in Goa are keen on, but it's a long shot, to be frank. It's the second attempt at preservation as the first one, done before it was sold to the scrappie evaluated its condition and deemed structurally unsound for preservation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> They weren't that old, actually, younger in fact than the Hurricanes that attacked them over Britain. The CR-42's first flight was in 1938 and it entered service a year later with the Italian Air Force.




In my defense Nuuumannn, I just posted the info that was with the photo. I do know that is a bit lazy on my part. LOL And I do appreciate the extra info on your part.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 14, 2020)

Histomil. com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1990-071-31-_nordafrika-_rommel-_bayerlein-jpg.604962

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 14, 2020)

Interesting combination of half tracks. I wonder what the Germans thought about them side by side

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2020)

B-17 Flying Fortress of the 379th BG and a mobile "tower" trailer. Note that an upper turret was reused and attached to the trailer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2020)

From the website IMGUR

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I just posted the info that was with the photo.



Hi Aaron, yes, I know this and if I comment it's certainly not intended as an attack on you at all, so I hope you don't intend it that way. I like to post info for info's sake, rather than as a deliberate correction, what with all the fake news and false information out there. It is great to see these pics you post though.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Libyan Clipper, a Ju-52 captured in North Africa in 1941 and operated by number 450 Squadron RAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2020)

From Imgur

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2020)

excellent.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

Defeated but alive.

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Afrika Korps Soldat Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE JUNKERS JU 87 12 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2020)

"Willi, when I said 'take the aircraft home', I didn't mean ....."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 15, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-2006-0057-_artilleristen_der_division_-grossdeutschland-jpg.605105

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2020)

Four B-17 of the 91st Bomb Group 401st BS Kassel Mission. “Jezebel” 42-38144 and “Anxious Angel” 43-38035

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE JUNKERS JU 87 12 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 605090


Pulled out just a wee bit low I do believe..........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2020)

"Ja. The Staffelkapitan said ' Hit that house', so ........".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Foto 2WK Ostfront PK Aufnahme Pak Geschütz im Feuergefecht Combat Soldaten Kampf | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 16, 2020)

Histomil..com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1991-068-05-_ss-karstwehr-bataillon-_ausbildung-jpg.605185

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2020)

B-17 Bombers Of 452nd Bomb Group Entroute To Swinemunde 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Spitfire Mk VII, this was a variant specifically designed to operate at high altitude including features like a pressurized cabin and longer pointed wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 17, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-022-2948-09-_russland-_panzersoldaten_im_pkw-jpg.605290

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2020)

B-17 Flying Fortress Crash 486th Bomb Group 8th Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2020)

A C-47 at rest in the Philippines, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2020)

Wing Damage
Our photo of the week is of an A-20 engine that caught fire upon landing after a fuel line came loose because of damage sustained from ground fire on a mission to Dagua on May 15, 1944.

Other than the insignia on the fuselage looking kinda burnt, I do not see any damage.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2020)

Lot-11600-6: Middle East Activities, WWII. American airplane mechanic assisted by an Iranian boy working on a light bomber before delivery to Russia, somewhere in Iran, March 1943. The aircraft being transported were Douglas A-20 Havoc “Boston. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2020)

Lot-11600-4: Middle East Activities, WWII. An assembly plant for American fighter warplanes destined for Russia, somewhere in Iran, March 1943. The aircraft being transported were Curtiss P-40 "Tomahawks. No photo credits available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 18, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-strategic-air-06-jpg.605433

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2020)

Damaged tail of a B-17G-35-VE 42-97861, "Iza Vailable III", 303rd Bomb Group 360th Bomb Squadron. 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2020)

Post # 18,555 - well at least it's waterproof, it's a Wellington ........................ yeah, I've got me coat !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2020)

That's actually not bad Terry. New medication?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2020)

That WAS clever Terry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2020)

An A-26 Invader (F6-P, serial number 43-22330) nicknamed "For Pete's Sake" of the 416th Bomb Group prepares for take-off at Mount Farm. Image by Robert Astrella, 7th Photographic Reconnaissance Group . Written on slide casing: '416 BG Mount Farm.' No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2020)

"FRANCE-A flight of four Douglas A-26 Invaders, the new light bomber recently announced as participating in the 9th AF bombardment of Germany. The fast, heavily armed planes complement 9th AF B-26 Marauder medium bombers in knocking out transportation and communication targets and neutralizing fortifications and strong points impeding the advance of US ground troops."

- Quartet of A-26's coded 2A-B, 2A-K, 2A- I, 2A-Q 669BS, 416BG, 9AF.
Copyright; USAAC I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2020)

Speedy A-20 Havoc light bombers of the US 9th AF are pictured leaving the coast of France for England after an attack recently on enemy targets in the low countries. These extremely fast attack bombers, which have been operating from England for several weeks, carry a powerful bomb load and are good at self defense. They can be used agaianst armored cars or larger targets such as factories and harbors and can operate anywhere from right in front of Allied troops to hundreds of miles forward. They are used extensively by the British and Russians and the USAAF have used them for anti-submarine patrol in the North Atlantic, skip bombing in the Pacific and as light and attack bombers, with Marauder medium bombers, they will compose the 9th AF striking fleet which will give direct support to Allied ground forces during the coming invasion of Europe."

416th BG 671st BS 9AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2020)

One of the latest strike attack by Douglas A-20 Havocs of the 9th Air Force on the railway yards at Damfront, France. These relentless 9th Bomber Command attacks on the enemy's transportation system serve to delay and harass the enemy's movements of men and supplies. Smoke billowing from this rail center shows the devastating precision of these versatile light bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2020)

Douglas A-20 Havoc 416BG, 9AF USAAF on the bomb run. 416BG converted to the A-26 in Nov-44. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Negativ Foto DAK Panzermann Pz.Rgt.8 m. Kühlwasser Kanister Esel in Afrika | eBay

Problem with hot running donkey is solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orig. Foto Bevölkerung Soldaten tarnung He 111 Schwanz am Flugplatz in Winter | eBay
Orig. Foto Bevölkerung Soldaten tarnung He 111 Schwanz am Flugplatz in Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 19, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-strategic-air-01-jpg.605663

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2020)

Old Sack of the 493rd Bomb Group with her crew, spring 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Captured Spitfire PR.XI with Luftwaffe insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1991-068-10-_ss-karstwehr-bataillon-_ausbildung-jpg.605770

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2020)

A 381st BG B17 with damage to the nose. Nov 10 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_146-1989-039-16a-_schwerer_bomber_me_264-jpg.605896

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2020)

B-17G at Burtonwood Airfield England

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

1991 Press Photo Women at war, World War II - mjm14498 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2020)

Histomil.com
1941-barbarossa-07-jpg.605981

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2020)

A B-17 of the 388th Bomb Group encounters an Me 410 over Brüx (Czechoslovakia) on 12 May 1944.
The target was oil refineries.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 23, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_183-b27411-_russland-_bei_orel-_flak_bei_panzerabwehr-jpg.606094

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2020)

Celone airfield, Apulia, Southern Italy, 1944: ground crew of No. 178 Squadron RAF enlist the help of a Coles Crane operator of No. 61 Repair and Salvage Unit to lift 1,500-lb sea mines from their trolleys before loading them into a Consolidated Liberator Mark III for a mine laying sortie along the Danube River. The No. 178 Squadron RAF was based at Celone from 1 March to 4 July 1944. Victor Sierra

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2020)

No Photo Credit Available

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2020)

Crewmen refuel a J-3C from a roadside gas station during maneuvers in Louisiana, 1941 
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2020)

British infantry waiting to move off “Queen White” area of Sword Beach, while under heavy enemy fire. June 6, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2020)

467 Australian Squadron Lancaster crew celebrate their 100th successful operation, conducted during the night of 11th/12th May 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 23, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 1942-strategic-air-06-jpg.605433
> View attachment 605433


Everything went swimmingly.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 606157
> 
> 
> No Photo Credit Available



Evidently this was a common pin-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 24, 2020)

A Bf-109G-2/Trop repaired and operated by the 79th Fighter Group in North Africa, 1943.





USAAC TUMBLR

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2020)

Histomi;.com
bundesarchiv_rh8ii_bild-b2054-44-_peenemu-nde-_raketenrampe_mit_v2-jpg.606241

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2020)

A P-59A-1-BE in Alaska, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Evidently this was a common pin-up.





If memory serves correct, I think I have seen it on a B-24 as well now that you mention it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> If memory serves correct, I think I have seen it on a B-24 as well now that you mention it.



And at least one P-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2020)

The Russian tomb of the unknown soldiers from WW2. And their honor guard. In Moscow at the Kremlin. Dec 1998.

Picture by me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> And at least one P-61




YES.


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 606157
> 
> 
> No Photo Credit Available


Everyone wanted her and no one could have her, but me in my dreams.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

WW 2 < Orel Orjol > im Winter 1942 Panzer Propaganda Kompanie 693 -16 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 25, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_rh8ii_bild-b1973-44-_peenemu-nde-_v2_startvorbereitungen-jpg.60633

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2020)

P-47s bound for the 8th Air Force being unloaded from an escort carrier at the Liverpool docks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> P-47s bound for the 8th Air Force being unloaded from an escort carrier at the Liverpool docks.
> 
> View attachment 606345


Preparing to empty the shelf of doom.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2020)

WW2 GERMAN UNIFORM W/ GAS MASK ON DUMMY 1944 MARSEILLE ORIG. PRESS PHOTO 9" X 7" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 26, 2020)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_rh8ii_bild-b1935-44-_peenemu-nde-_abschussrampe_auf_eisenbahnwagen-jpg.606409

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ground personnel of the 451st Bomb Group, 15th Air Force attend to a crashed B-24 Liberator (serial number 42-7759) nicknamed "Little Butch". First handwritten caption on reverse: '"Somewhere in Italy" Little Butch had seen better days.' Second handwritten caption on reverse: '2700 Gallons of GAS, 10-500 Lb bombs Pilot, Lt Massare March 29-44.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 GERMAN UNIFORM W/ GAS MASK ON DUMMY 1944 MARSEILLE ORIG. PRESS PHOTO 9" X 7" | eBay
> 
> View attachment 606392


Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Fifi the Impaler".


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2020)

The Axis never had a chance. B17's under construction at the Boeing Renton plant in Washington. The three Axis powers may have talked a big game about total war back in the 30's but never understood or comprehended the industrial potential of the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2020)

Hs-126 Recon plane. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2020)

Pictured on December 25th, 1941 – the Siege of Leningrad.
The pictured man – Mikhail Balt – the head of Leningrad-city Trade Department.
He was responsible for sharing remaining food among starving city-residents. He introduced the norms of sharing bread – 125 g per day for a person. He is pictured with that piece of bread (125 g). Although he was responsible for city food storages and was Soviet top-manager at the moment, but personally consumed only the norm he had introduced for others (given the available storages in the besieged city). He died in some weeks, in January 1942, of exhaustion. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2020)

Stalingrad defenders celebrate the New Year in the ruins of the city. The inscription on the wall says: “We swear to destroy fascism in 1943!” No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2020)

Captured Fw 190s operated by the 85th Fighter Squadron, Sicily, August 1943
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2020)

Sherman tanks move up past a crash-landed Spitfire, for an attack on Tilly-sur-Seulles, Normandy. 17 June 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2020)

Musée de la bataille de Tilly sur Seulles 1944 – Normandy Landings, Calvados
RCAF Spitfire, I believe.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2020)

michaelmaltby said:


> Musée de la bataille de Tilly sur Seulles 1944 – Normandy Landings, Calvados
> RCAF Spitfire, I believe.



Correct. Spitfire IX VZ-S (MJ255) crash landed by F/O H.G. Garwood of 412 Squadron on June 11, 1944 after engine failure. The pic was taken Jun 17 with advancing Canadian tanks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2020)

I've often wondered if this was the same Garwood who was ramp manager at Newcastle airport back in the 1950s and up to the mid '60s.
I know he was ex-RCAF, and stayed in England after the war - a really nice chap who allowed us youngsters to roam across the ramp to take pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 28, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-eastern-front-01-jpg.606627

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2020)

398th Bomb Group 601st Bomb Squadron Boeing B-17G-105-BO 43-39227 code 3O-S, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2020)

Women Civil Service workers maintain the engine on a PBY at NAS Corpus Christi, Texas, 1942
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2020)

Troops of the 325th Glider Infantry Regiment move through the fog to a new position, Ardennes, Belgium, December 20, 1944.
Colour by Jake Colourised PIECE of JAKE
U.S. Army Signal Corps Photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 28, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 606666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can picture my father in a scene just like this. The time, the place is right.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 29, 2020)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 606666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember. If you're not going to eat it, don't shoot it. I wonder, do Germans taste like chicken?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 29, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-eastern-front-02-jpg.606714

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress „Snake Hip”s Heavy Flak Damage. 92nd Bomb Group 327th Bomb Squadron code UX-T 42-31713 Aug 24 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Husky (Dec 29, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress „Snake Hip”s Heavy Flak Damage. 92nd Bomb Group 327th Bomb Squadron code UX-T 42-31713 Aug 24 1944.
> 
> View attachment 606724


Whoa. I'd say.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2020)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 30, 2020)

Histomil.com
1942-eastern-front-05-jpg.606786

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2020)

HISTOMIL.COM
1941-barbarossa-10-jpg.606859

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like Macclesfield on an average Saturday night !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2020)

B-17 with damaged tail 97th BG 342nd BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

Histomil.com
1941-barbarossa-05-jpg.607002

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 1, 2021)

Histomil.com
1941-barbarossa-06-jpg.607006

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2021)

He left something behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 2, 2021)

Histomil.com
1941-barbarossa-03-jpg.607195

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Posted on FB in the DH 98 Mosquito group.

Captioned as Banff, winter 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2021)

P-39Q-30-BE Airacobra and P-63A-8-BE Kingcobra aircraft being built at the Bell Aircraft Corporation factory at Wheatfield, New York, United States, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2021)

U.S. Navy Vought XSB2U-1 Vindicator prototype with wings folded on January 2, 1936. The prototype will make its first flight in two days. The Vindicator was the first monoplane to be used in the dive bombing role. In some respects it was a considerable advance; but its propeller braking system was not satisfactory. The type remained in service through the first half of World War II but had already been replaced in front line Navy and carrier units by the superior Douglas Dauntless. The type still served in Marine squadrons for a while, however. VMSB-241's Vindicators saw combat at the Battle of Midway in June 1942. Airmen with experience in more modern aircraft spoke disparagingly of SB2Us as "vibrators" or "wind indicators" in their later combat assignments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 3, 2021)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-022-2948-27-_russland-_panzer_vi_-tiger_i-_munition-jpg.607320

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Michael Hope (Jan 3, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Vought XSB2U-1 Vindicator prototype with wings folded on January 2, 1936. The prototype will make its first flight in two days. The Vindicator was the first monoplane to be used in the dive bombing role. In some respects it was a considerable advance; but its propeller braking system was not satisfactory. The type remained in service through the first half of World War II but had already been replaced in front line Navy and carrier units by the superior Douglas Dauntless. The type still served in Marine squadrons for a while, however. VMSB-241's Vindicators saw combat at the Battle of Midway in June 1942. Airmen with experience in more modern aircraft spoke disparagingly of SB2Us as "vibrators" or "wind indicators" in their later combat assignments.
> 
> View attachment 607247


If you look at the propeller, it appears to have extended pitch range on the counter weight brackets. I have seen some of these at the Hamilton Standard factory in Windsor Locks, about 1987, in the underground passage way, mounted on the walls on the way to the cafeteria between the plant buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2021)

March 16 1943. SBD-4 & SBD-5 Dauntlesses join USAAF as A-24A Banshees at Douglas Aircraft Co’s El Segundo Plant, Mar 16 1943. Note two experimental XSB2D-1 torpedo bomber prototypes against the back fence 3 weeks before its maiden flight. It looks like the Chevron refinery in back so this view is towards the west. It also looks like a barrage balloon at the top center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

"Venturi Tube" -portable anti-tank weapon during testing (1944) The entire manufacturing run of this weapon was reserved for the defense of the home islands: it never saw combat use. It was essentially a Japanese imitation of the German panzerfaust. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

Japanese Army officer posing with his motorcycle (China 1937) No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

Reposted from @warhistoryonline US Marine Private Francis Hall and his Doberman war dog, Iwo Jima, Japan, March 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

F7Fs of the 1st Marine Air Wing with P-40s and P-51s of the Chinese 22nd Fighter Group at Peiping, 10 December 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

An SB2U of VS-42 prepares to land on USS _Wasp_ (CV-7), 12 April 1942
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2021)

45th Fighter Squadron P-51s prepare for a mission on Iwo Jima, 1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 4, 2021)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-087-3675a-18a-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.607444

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2021)

B-17G 42-31367 "Chow Hound" of 91st Bomb Group 322nd BS on the way to Berlin on March 8 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 42-31367 "Chow Hound" of 91st Bomb Group 322nd BS on the way to Berlin on March 8 1944
> 
> View attachment 607456



Boeing B-17G-15-BO

42-31367 | American Air Museum in Britain

Delivered Cheyenne 25/10/43; Assigned 322BS/91BG [LG-R] Bassingbourn 25/1/44; Missing in Action 50+m Caen 8/8/44 with Jack Thompson, Co-pilot: Dave Nelson, Navigator: Chas Bacigalupa*, Bombardier: Chas Sherrill, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Henry Kortebein (Korthbein?), Radio Operator: Blake Treece, Ball turret gunner: Warren Godsey, Waist gunner: Dick Collins,Tail gunner: Gerald Gillies (9 Killed in Action); flak hit in fuselage and blew aircraft in half, crashed Gelnannes, S of Alencon, Fr. Missing Air Crew Report 8079. (* one record gives nav as Prisoner of War). CHOW-HOUND.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Air Force Museum 1950s 35mm Slide Vtg Red Border Kodachrome Bus | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 5, 2021)

Histomil.com
attachments/bundesarchiv_bild_101i-087-3675a-11-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.607657

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Tail Of 463rd Bomb Group B-17G Flying Fortress Bomber 44-6880 “Last Chance”. I've never seen the target names applied to bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2021)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-087-3680a-06-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.607799

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Female WACS by 463rd Bomb Group B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber 44-6727

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2021)

From Warbird Information Exchange FB Page. The gentleman is reportedly named Hans Meyer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2021)

Man, I'd love to hear his story

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> From Warbird Information Exchange FB Page. The gentleman is reportedly named Hans Meyer.
> 
> View attachment 607826


Old friends. Lots of memories.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 6, 2021)

Former Luftwaffe Pilot reunites with old Friend | World Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 7, 2021)

Histomil.com
combat_snapshot_wounded_german_soldiers_pows_luxembourg_moselle_1945-jpg.608037

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 7, 2021)

RF-84Fs and T-33s of the Missouri Air National Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Boeing B-17E Flying Fortress 41-2632 “Crock O’ Crap” of the 394th Bombardment Squdron – 5th Bomb Group. 13th AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

German soldiers on the Eastern Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

*Soldiers hug while being lifted onto the shoulders of a crowd on VJ Day, Newark, New Jersey, 18 August 1945*
Source: smithsonianmag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

USS Nevada (BB-36) departing Boston Navy Yard, late 1943. She was transfered to the Atlantic Fleet and is only Battleship present at Pearl Harbor and the D-Day Invasion. In 1945, she was transferred back to the Pacific Fleet and provided support during Iwo Jima and Okinawa invasions.
NARA: 38329769

P.S. I really do think she is underway as her anchor is still down. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

Ground crew load depth charges under the wing of a JRF-2 at Floyd Bennett Field, New York, 1943
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

*Sd.Kfz.234/2 Puma*
German 8x8 armored reconnaissance vehicle of WW2. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2021)

B-32 42-108543 of the 312th Bomb Group refueling Yontan airfield Okinawa. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Boeing B-17E Flying Fortress 41-2632 “Crock O’ Crap” of the 394th Bombardment Squdron – 5th Bomb Group. 13th AF
> 
> 
> View attachment 608044




Was at Midway Island before the battle. Currently on eBay.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 608089
> 
> 
> B-32 42-108543 of the 312th Bomb Group refueling Yontan airfield Okinawa. No photo credit available.



Consolidated B-32-20-CF, to Kingman, AZ and scrapped

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2021)

317th Troop Carrier Group, 5th Air Force Boeing B-17E 41-2497

Here is the history of the plane.

2497 delivered Mcdill Jan 26, 1942. Assigned to 19th BG, 30th BS Java Feb 17,1 942, then 7th BG, 
transferred to 43rd BG, 30th BS, to 46TCS, 317th TCG. (43rd BG, *Tojo's Nightmare*) crashed on 
approach to Horn Island Jan 24, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 8, 2021)

Histomil.com
fallschirmjagers_of_1_fallschirmjagerdivision_carry_wooden-boxed_land_mines_for_planting_near_-jpg.608190

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2021)

A TBD-1 of VT-6 runs its engine on the deck of USS _Enterprise_ (CV-6) during fleet maneuvers, 1940
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2021)

_Duchess Daughter_ of the 303rd Bomb Group after a wheels-up landing at Molesworth, 18 March 1943
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

THE SELF LOCATING BOMB REMOVER , SAVE YOUR HOME , WORLD WAR II LEAFLET, SOUVENIR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 9, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 608210
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the date is erroneous. Very doubtful that in March 1943 there was any B-17 NMF with chin turret in service.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2021)

Histomil.com
berlin-1945-100-jpg.608392

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2021)

B-26 Marauders lined up ready for the start up signal for a mission to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I think the date is erroneous. Very doubtful that in March 1943 there was any B-17 NMF with chin turret in service.




More than likely 1944.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> USS Nevada (BB-36) departing Boston Navy Yard, late 1943. She was transfered to the Atlantic Fleet and is only Battleship present at Pearl Harbor and the D-Day Invasion.



Cracking pic. This marker is on the memorial at Utah Beach, off which Nevada was stationed.




Europe 163

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2021)

Histomil.com
norm-508-jpg.608480

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Portugese P-39 Airacobras. These aircraft landed while going from England to North Africa and were interned. Then put back into service in the Portugese air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

AGFACOLOR FARB-DIA FILMOSTO FLAK-ABTEILUNG WOLF 1942/43 TETEREW KIEW 228 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto Absturz Jagdflugzeug ME. Bf-109 Kopfstand wwII. German Airforce Photo | eBay

Now thats what i call a target precision landing, right on the dot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 11, 2021)

Histomil.com
east-1511-jpg.608607

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2021)

Tanker Truck Refueling B-17 Bomber Parked on Airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2021)

90 BG (5th AF B24's) group transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2021)

A B24 has been fitted out as B-29 gunnery trailer. It bears the markings of the Jolly Rogers, an indication she saw combat before returning to the states. At the extreme tail of the former Jolly Roger you can see the B-29 style tail guns just peaking out.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 12, 2021)

Histomil.com
german_boy_soldier_after_his_capture_in_italy_1944-jpg.608681





1944 ...? Italy ...? I am suspicious of this photo. If it were Berlin, 1945 I would know it true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 12, 2021)

On the B-24, note tail wheel on a block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

Grumman F4F-4 Wildcats at GUADALCANAL, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

North American A-36A Apache 'Margie H.' (sn 42-83665) No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

North American A-36A Apache 'El Matador' No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

North American A-36A Apache. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

North American B-25G-10-NA Mitchell (sn 42-65128. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2021)

Grumman F6F Hellcat pilot landing miscalculation, 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2021)

Histomil.com
bundesarchiv_bild_101i-087-3680a-09-_russland-_panzer_iv-jpg.608769

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ground crew prepares to load bombs on B-17 Flying Fortress in England, July 1943 Note the small "put-put" engine. Maybe providing electrical power for the bomb hoist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 14, 2021)

Histomil.com
german_soldiers_with_machine_gun_mg_34-jpg.608889

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damaged B-17 42-97849 Liberty Belle 390th Bomb Group 570th Bomb Squadron 8th Air Force 1945.
Looks like flak damage, from all the holes in the tail.

This B17 was delivered to Tulsa 15/3/44; Kearney 9/5/44; Grenier 26/5/44; Assigned 570BS/390BG [DI-O] Framlingham 27/5/44; force landed continent 14/2/45; 2KIA Brooks, Cullen, 1WIA Mercier; Salvaged 18/2/45. LIBERTY BELL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

An SB2C that nosed over while landing on USS _Shangri-La_ (CV-38), 13 March 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

No photo credit or description.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

A pair of 73rd Fighter Squadron P-40Es on the flight deck of USS _Saratoga_ (CV-3) while docked at Pearl Harbor, June 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2021)

43rd Cavalry Reconnaissance Sqdn. Group: Orig. Photo/Telegram/Cover/Etc. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 43rd Cavalry Reconnaissance Sqdn. Group: Orig. Photo/Telegram/Cover/Etc. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608993


Looks like a shot from the movie Fury....Not that it is just a resemblance..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 15, 2021)

Histomil.com
gulaschkanone_wehrmacht_field_kitchen-jpg.609008

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 15, 2021)

You can eat that Schiezen????????
I drink De Beir!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Foto, 6.Artillerie-Regiment 193, Kampf um die Insel Tytärsaari, Finnland, f | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 16, 2021)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_funkgerat_fernmelder-jpg.609129

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 16, 2021)

A snowy 100th Bomb Group B-17 at Thorpe Abbotts, December 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2021)

Great camouflage.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht getarntes Offiziers Zelt an der Front E1.8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto WK II Wehrmacht getarntes Offiziers Zelt an der Front E1.8 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 609237



Looks like someone is leaving the fodder-land....

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 17, 2021)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2021)

A B-24 of the 466th BG in flight. The loose formation of the other bombers seems to indicate this was over the UK, whether on return from a mission or during assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Looks like someone is leaving the fodder-land....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I thought the Honey Monster had got him

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2021)

I was wondering it that was the only "haystack" in an otherwise empty field - great camouflage, not !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 17, 2021)

Now remind me, does that door lead to Narnia or to Oz? I get the 2 confused.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2021)

US Navy PB4Y-1 Liberator patrol bomber flying over the Pacific, 1944-45. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2021)

A Northrop P-61 Black Widow on the tarmac of Guam air base in 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2021)

Boeing B-17F-65-BO Flying Fortress 42-29728 “El Rauncho” of the 384th Bomb Group 544th BS. 17 August 1943 after Schweinfurt raid.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Messerschmitt Bf-109 of the Air Force of Independent State of Croatia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 18, 2021)

43rd Bomb Group (5th AF, SW Pacific) B-17 crew at Mareeba Australia in November 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2021)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 19, 2021)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldiers_stahlhelm_und_morser_mortar-jpg.609494

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2021)

B17's flying over the Alps. Most probably 15th AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Feuerstellung mit Tarnjacke, Stahlhelm und Dienstglas 1940 | eBay

Hugo Boss less succesfull outfit.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## N4521U (Jan 20, 2021)

Early Complimentary Hotel robe............................. fail

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 20, 2021)

It works. I can just almost see him.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2021)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_soldiers_with_handgranaten_in_a_trench_on_the_eastern_front-jpg.609582

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 20, 2021)

Ki-43-IIs - 24th Sentai

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2021)

An SB-17 Flying Fortress on Okinawa. Note the camel print in the front. This B17 had to have made a flight over "the hump".

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2021)

...or humped a camel, either or...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2021)

WorldWar Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 21, 2021)

Yankee Ingenuity...

From Sunsetters VII website

7th Air Force men used a little imagination, discarded belly tanks, plus a small engine to make this improvised car. They have nicknamed it "The Bug". Iwo Jima, Bonin Islands, 12 June 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2021)

B-17F "Hells Bell" after crash 91st bomb Group 323rd BS 42-30157
Per the American Air Museum. Delivered Cheyenne 21/4/43; Tinker 27/4/43; Smoky Hill 5/5/43; Tinker 24/5/43; Smoky Hill 29/5/43; Dow Fd 1/6/43; Assigned 323BS/91BG [OR-P] Bassingbourn 10/6/43 DIRTY GERTIE 1m; battle damaged Kassel 30/7/43, 2m with Don Van der Heyde, Co-pilot: Don Primeau, Navigator: Harry Warren, Bombardier: Walter Brown, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Pete Comac, Radio Operator: John Klopolsky, Ball turret gunner: Homer Mitts, Waist gunner: Bill Wannemacher, Waist gunner: Mack Walton,Tail gunner: Dick Sparman (10 Returned to Duty); enemy aircraft also shot out hydraulics soon after reaching the Channel, it limped back to crash landed base with severe damage, but crew unharmed; Salvaged 25/8/43. HELLS BELLEs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 21, 2021)

"Ensign Takamisakari Seiken, 57th term officer of the Hitachi Guidance Flight Division. Assigned to 13 squadrons. Killed in action at Ormoc Bay on December 7, 19[44]'' - translated from Japanese with Google Translate. Source:Redirect Notice
The plane is a very early Ki-43-II model, pictures of this specific model are very rare and it's likely this was taken at a training school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

A C-47 in flight above Mindanao, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

The XB-19 in flight, 1941-1942. It was fitted with a defensive armament of five .50s, six .30s, and two 37mm cannon
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

PFC Tony Vaccaro, 83rd Infantry Division, sits on the wing of _Swing Shift Baby_ of the 452nd Bomb Group that crash landing in Luxembourg, 25 September 1944
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Hawker Hurricane Squadron, WWII. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Hawker Hurricane Squadron, WWII. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Sailors clear snow off the deck of USS _Wasp_ (CV-7) while in the North Atlantic, February 1942. In the background is a J2F utility amphibian
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2021)

If I recall, those Hurricanes are from a CGI project.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> If I recall, those Hurricanes are from a CGI project.




Impressive. Sure looks real.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

A P-35A of the 17th Pursuit Squadron on the ground in the Philippines, likely 1940-1941.
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Japanese boy carrying the body of his younger brother who died during World War II, 1945. He was standing, waiting attentively for his turn for the cremation pyre to which he took his little dead brother, the author of the photo stated in an interview:
“The boy was biting his lips so hard not to cry, so much that blood came out of his lips, the guard asked him for his body and said: give me that burden that you carry there.”
To which the boy replied: “he is not a burden, he is my brother” he handed over the body, turned around and left.


No photo credit available.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Coast Guard ground crew load depth charges under the wing of a PH-3, 1942
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> If I recall, those Hurricanes are from a CGI project.



Yep.. additionally these are of 303 Polish squadron.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 609713
> 
> 
> PFC Tony Vaccaro, 83rd Infantry Division, sits on the wing of _Swing Shift Baby_ of the 452nd Bomb Group that crash landing in Luxembourg, 25 September 1944
> Source: usaac-official



Is that a chaff shoot at his elbow?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that a chaff shoot at his elbow?




Looks to be, but I really do not know.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Feuerstellung mit Tarnjacke, Stahlhelm und Dienstglas 1940 | eBay
> 
> Hugo Boss less succesfull outfit.
> 
> View attachment 609562


 "If I stand real still, they can't see me, but I can see them!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 21, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> An SB-17 Flying Fortress on Okinawa. Note the camel print in the front. This B17 had to have made a flight over "the hump".



Those look like Curtiss C-46 tails in the background...



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hawker Hurricane Squadron, WWII.



Yes, the much celebrated 303 Sqn, of which in recent years, two biographical/fictional accounts of the unit's participation in the Battle of Britain have appeared. This aircraft was one of the stars of Hurricane, released in 2018.




Hurricane static-3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2021)

That chute on the B-17 *may* be a spent case chute for the radio room gun - not seen it before though., so very well could be for chaff / leaflets etc.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2021)

B-17's of the 94th Bomb Group en route to Berlin in the spring of 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 22, 2021)

Half of a Ki-43-II. Or I guess you could say it's a Ki-21.5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2021)

WorldWar Photos
Soviet soldier with DT-29 machine gun

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2021)

Hmmm...4 letter word for....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2021)

A pair of 16th Fighter Group P-40Cs buzz a PT boat near the Canal Zone during an exercise, 1 August 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2021)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Half of a Ki-43-II. Or I guess you could say it's a Ki-21.5
> View attachment 609785


Checki out our sale this Friday! This plane, half off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmm...4 letter word for....



Send bullets!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2021)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 23, 2021)

Ki-43s. The plane at the bottom left appears to have 54th sentai markings. The 54th was reportedly tasked with home island defense from 1941 onward, so this was likely taken in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sailors clear snow off the deck of USS _Wasp_ (CV-7) while in the North Atlantic, February 1942. In the background is a J2F utility amphibian

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2021)

A Navy JD-1 (Douglas B-26 Invader) during ejection seat testing over NAAF El Centro, California, 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Histomil.com
> 
> View attachment 609883



I tell you ... i was so hungry i ate the horse

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Photograph of a RAF 25th Anniversary Drawing, 205 Group, April 1st 1943. | eBay
No. 205 Group RAF - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 24, 2021)

Histomil.com
wehrmacht_troops_with_maschinengewehr_34_1941-jpg.610033

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2021)

85th Fighter Squadron P-40Fs at Causeway Landing Field, Tunisia, early 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

*The Red Army Crosses the Oder River into Germany, Dmitri Baltermants, December 1944*
Source: emuseum.desmoinesartcenter.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

“Out House Mouse” B-17 No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

Heavily-damaged tail fin on a B-17. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

Captured Me 109. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

M4A3 Sherman with 32.5 inch extended end connectors. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 610070
> 
> 
> *The Red Army Crosses the Oder River into Germany, Dmitri Baltermants, December 1944*
> Source: emuseum.desmoinesartcenter.org



Intetesting.. the Soviets reached the Odra river in February 1945. In January 1945 they still standing at the Vistula river. So what they did there in December 1944?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

A-20s during skip bombing training near Orlando, Florida, 1943
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Intetesting.. the Soviets reached the Odra river in February 1945. In January 1945 they still standing at the Vistula river. So what they did there in December 1944?




Good question.


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 24, 2021)

Ki-43-I. note the home defence bands. The Ki-44 in the background is marked with 47th independent chutai markings, this unit was apparently the first to receive the ki-44

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Intetesting.. the Soviets reached the Odra river in February 1945. In January 1945 they still standing at the Vistula river. So what they did there in December 1944?


Never trust Oleg to read the road map.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER POW 225 | eBay

Say Master race one more time... i dare you_..._


_



_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER AND GI IN AN AID STATION 431 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 25, 2021)

Histomil/com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 25, 2021)

Pilot chillin' next to a Ki-43-III

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2021)

A pair of B17's high over Germany. Note that the one in front has an H2X bombing radar instead of the ball turret.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2021)

The US Navy obtained 2 surplus P-63 Kingcobras and had Bell installing on them swept wings for research on low-speed and stall characteristics of high-speed wing designs. The USN designated them L-39. 

per wiki - "Two war surplus P-63Cs were modified by Bell under Navy contract for flight testing of low-speed and stall characteristics of high-speed wing designs. The aircraft received new wings with adjustable leading edge slats, trailing edge flaps and a pronounced sweep of 35 degrees. The wings had no wheel wells; only the nose gear was retractable. L-39-1 first flew 23 April 1946, demonstrating a need for extra tail surface and rear fuselage length to balance the aircraft in flight—the wing repositioning reduced empennage effectiveness and moved the center of lift aft. A lighter three-bladed propeller from a P-39Q-10 was mounted and the necessary changes to the empennage were made. L-39-2 incorporated these adjustments from the start. L-39-1 later went to NACA at Langley for wind tunnel testing, where much valuable data were gathered. L-39-2 also served as a testbed for the Bell X-2 40-degree wing design."

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 26, 2021)

Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 26, 2021)

B-17F Bomber 42-3489 Crashed Into Aircraft Tractor on airfield 1943

Delivered Denver 11/7/43; Grenier 18/8/43; force landed base with George Michie 21/8/43; Assigned 482BG; transferred 1 EEL Bedford (TB-17-G) 20/7/44; 4148 BU Bedford 4/12/44; 4100 Patterson 8/3/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Walnut Ridge 12/7/45.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2021)

Interesting shot. Is that a "Mickey" radar pod behind the chin turret ?
If so, I don't think I've seen one in the location before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2021)

An "F" model with a chin turret


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2021)

Didn't check the serial number, so either a late "F" or early "G", but what about the "Mickey" pod ?


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 26, 2021)

The nose-mounted Mickey unit shows up in a few other photos; Roger Freeman even had one in Mighty Eighth back in the early '70s.

I didn't check the serial either, but it ddoesn't really matter. Several Fs were delivered with chin turrets before an AAF order redesignating *all* Fortresses with chin turrets as B-17*G*s.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2021)

Never knew that. Thanks Dana.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks dana. I'll have a look at my copy of "Mighty Eighth".


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 27, 2021)

World War Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

CLASSIC 1936 Aviation Press Photo Portrait Amelia Earhart Inside Plane Pr. 1970s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2021)

A high price was paid. 

Luftwaffe officers are inspecting the wreck of B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Lanz Traktor Bogward Funkwagen Schlepper 16 Panzer 1944 Baranow Stopnica Polen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2021)

Rare view of B-17F with external bomb mounts. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2021)

Vought OS2U-1 Kingfisher. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lanz Traktor Bogward Funkwagen Schlepper 16 Panzer 1944 Baranow Stopnica Polen | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610428


Now, may I see your AAA card?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> World War Photos
> View attachment 610337


Bubba and his new swamp buggy.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2021)

WorldWar Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2021)

306th Bomb Group B-17's en route to Berlin. On March 6 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> An "F" model with a chin turret





Airframes said:


> Interesting shot. Is that a "Mickey" radar pod behind the chin turret ?
> If so, I don't think I've seen one in the location before.


The a/c in post# 18,842 s/n 42-3489 was build as B-17F-70-DL but redesignated to B-17G-1-DL. The H2X-equipped a/cs received the suffix SH so the correct designation should be B-17GSH. This was the innitial H2X (Mickey)-radar installation in the nose - check this thread in our forum: B-17 Radar or Night Bombers or this article.
Here is another photo of an early Mickey-plane in flight:




Picture copied from here.
And this is s/n 42-3491 lost over Berlin on March 6, 1944. Radar is visible under nose:




Photo copied from Fold3.
Cheers!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for that. I think I have seen that first photo before, now that i think of it, possibly in "Mighty Eighth".


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 28, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Thanks for that. I think I have seen that first photo before, now that i think of it, possibly in "Mighty Eighth".


When you first mentioned it I remembered I've seen the nose detail before. My home archive brought me to the site I've linked above, showing the complete plane (as copied). In the same link both photos are given as _Courtesy USAAF via Roger Freeman _so yes, it's probably in the book.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> The a/c in post# 18,842 s/n 42-3489 was build as B-17F-70-DL but redesignated to B-17G-1-DL. The H2X-equipped a/cs received the suffix SH so the correct designation should be B-17GSH. This was the innitial H2X (Mickey)-radar installation in the nose - check this thread in our forum: B-17 Radar or Night Bombers or this article.
> Here is another photo of an early Mickey-plane in flight:
> View attachment 610537
> 
> ...







I wonder if this is the same ship? From the book below:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2021)

WorldWar Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2021)

B-17 Flying Fortress 2nd Bomb Group 429th Bomb Squadron nose art Tinas Tornado 44-83245

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 29, 2021)

Ki-43-IIa in New Guinea. This is apparently Tomio Hirohata's aircraft in the 59th Sentai. Hirohata is credited with 14 kills and also apparently later flew Ki-61s in the 244th sentai. He was KIA Apr. 22,1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

WWII Anti- VD Propaganda Poster Reprint On Original Period Paper *P247 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 30, 2021)

WorldWar Photos





m36_702_bn_roer_river_1944-jpg.610748

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2021)

Form 1A and Bad Penny of the 90th Bomb Group in formation over the South Pacific. Note that the waist guns have been stowed inside and a hatch closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jan 30, 2021)

Ki-43-IIa lineup. This was apparently taken at Rabaul in 1942. You can see the drop tanks are mounted on the earlier mounting points that were inboard of the gear

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

Dana Andrews at Ontario AAF for 'The Best Years of Our Lives', 1946; copy slide | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dana Andrews at Ontario AAF for 'The Best Years of Our Lives', 1946; copy slide | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610797


Great movie but it was painful watching B-17’s being chopped up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2021)

WorldWar Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2021)

WASPs and their Marauders. These ladies were one of the reasons the allies won the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2021)

P-61 airplane in a test flight with ramjet burning, January 27, 1947. Image courtesy National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

Captured German B-17 recaptured by the Allies. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

Big Stink, The Great Artiste, and Enola Gay shortly before leaving for Hiroshima, August 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

*A group of U.S. Army soldiers, rifles in hand, wears gas masks during a training exercise in California related to chemical attacks. 1943. * No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

108th Observation Squadron flight and ground crews pose with an O-47 at Howard Field, the Canal Zone, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

Fortresses of the 91st Bomb Group en-route to Brunswick, Germany, 30 January 1944
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2021)

416th Bomb Group A-26s drop bombs on German targets through overcast, 1944-1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 31, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 610889
> 
> 
> 
> Big Stink, The Great Artiste, and Enola Gay shortly before leaving for Hiroshima, August 1945. No photo credit available.



Great shot, but it was taken after the atomic bomb missions. The depot spearhead tail markings weren't applied until after the bombs were "delivered."

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2021)

A B-17 of the 486th BG is disintegrating after a direct flak hit in a fuel cell. Merseburg November1944.
Ser no 43-37883
Delivered Cheyenne 1/6/44; Hunter 10/6/44; Dow Fd 28/6/44; Assigned 833BS/486BG [4N-C] Sudbury 2/7/44; transferred 834BS [2S-T]; 27m Missing in Action Merseburg 2/11/44 with Dave Paris, Co-pilot: Gene Schmidt, Navigator: Bill Beeson, Bombardier: Walt Rousky, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: John McGill, Radio Operator: Nick Puglia, Ball turret gunner: John Burch, Waist gunner: Calvin Herrick, Tail gunner: Warren Rudiger (9 Killed in Action); flak, crashed Merseburg, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 10168. BLUE STREAK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2021)

... no words.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2021)

World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lanz Traktor Bogward Funkwagen Schlepper 16 Panzer 1944 Baranow Stopnica Polen | eBay



"Despite its obvious rough terrain capability, the first incarnation of the Pzkw VI Tiger I was not popular in service."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Great shot, but it was taken after the atomic bomb missions. The depot spearhead tail markings weren't applied until after the bombs were "delivered."
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...




Thank you for the correction Dana.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2021)

Pz II Ausf C of 4th Panzer Division, destroyed by Polish troops at Grójecka St. in Warsaw, Sept 1939. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

Photograph 1944 WW2 China CBI Kunming USO Tour Actress 907th Engineers HQ Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

1942 WW2 article KIDS RIDE WAR SCOOTERS ON THE PLAYGROUND PT Boats Tanks..013121 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 WW2 article KIDS RIDE WAR SCOOTERS ON THE PLAYGROUND PT Boats Tanks..013121 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611030


I want one! The PT boat, please.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 2, 2021)

A 383rd Bomb Group B-17G releasing its bombs over Vienna on February 7 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 2, 2021)

IJN Haguro with a Nakajima E8N in foreground

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2021)

WORLD WAR PHOTOS

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2021)

Once a standard B-17E, _The Dreamboat_ received extensive modifications to its defensive armament under the supervision of Maj. Robert J. Reed. The nose and tail turrets were replaced with units from the B-24, the bombardier’s station extensively modified, and both waist gun positions removed in exchange for a powered twin .50cal position in the old radio room.
As a result of the modifications, the aircraft’s CG moved forward slightly, correcting an issue with the standard B-17E where the CG was aft of the center of lift; crew was reduced from 10 to 8 with the elimination of the navigator and a gunner; the bomb-bay doors were streamlined; the bombardier was moved into a gondola similar to the original Boeing Model 299; the oxygen system was strengthened with a redundant supply; and the fields of fire on the defensive armament, especially the nose and tail, were greatly improved. While test crews responded positively to the changes, they were too great to be performed at the depot level and were not approved for service as it would slow production too much.
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2021)

A Coast Guard gunner poses in the nose turret of a PH-3, likely 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2021)

A-20G Havoc No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 611108
> View attachment 611109
> View attachment 611110
> View attachment 611111
> ...



Despite what is stated, I believe "powered twin .50cal position in the old radio room." is in error. To my eyes, these pictures and others seem to indicate a single .50 cal mounted externally, with a remote sighting bubble just forward of it. I have been trying to get a detailed picture of this rather unique, one-off, defensive armament for some time now with only negative results. I still find it odd that arguably the most unique modification to the Fortress has gone so undocumented. 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 3, 2021)

WORLD WAR PHOTOS
m36_35th_infantry_division_654th_td_bn_in_oberbrauch_germany_1945-jpg.611222

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 3, 2021)

B-17G Flying Fortress With Shattered Nose 42-97966

This B-17 was delivered Denver 17/4/44; 1SAG Langley 30/5/44; Dow Fd 28/6/44; Assigned 338BS/96BG [BX-S] Snetterton 29/6/44; RetUS, Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Walnut Ridge 4/1/46.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 WW2 article KIDS RIDE WAR SCOOTERS ON THE PLAYGROUND PT Boats Tanks..013121 | eBay



And bringing up the rear, the epic War Giraffe, simulating that famous battle in the North African campaign...


Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 611108
> View attachment 611109
> View attachment 611110
> View attachment 611111
> ...



Terrific post, mate, never heard of this before - very interesting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 4, 2021)

WPRLD WAR PHOYOS
m36_703rd_tdb_werbomont_20dec44-jpg.611383

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2021)

Delivered Tulsa 14/5/44; Kearney 26/5/44; Dow Fd 1/6/44; Assigned 547BS/384BG [SO-U] Grafton Underwood 12/6/44; Missing in Action Koblenz 11/10/44 4 Killed in Action; 5 Prisoner of War; flak, crashed Mayen, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 9478. HOT AFTER IT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Delivered Tulsa 14/5/44; Kearney 26/5/44; Dow Fd 1/6/44; Assigned 547BS/384BG [SO-U] Grafton Underwood 12/6/44; Missing in Action Koblenz 11/10/44 4 Killed in Action; 5 Prisoner of War; flak, crashed Mayen, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 9478. HOT AFTER IT.
> View attachment 611414


Douglas/Long Beach B-17G-45-DL 44-6149 384th BG, 547th BS, *Hot After It*) MIA Oct 11, 1944 on mission to Wesseling, Germany. This aircraft was credited with 40 combat missions with the 384th

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WWII Captured German Photo - German Soldiers Inspecting British Horsa Glider | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF RED CROSS DOUGHNUT WAGON A.R.C ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Female motorcyclist sets off to deliver documents in the UK WW2 photo #178 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

soldiers of the 5th light detachment of the Finnish army WW2 photo #333 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 5, 2021)

WORLD WAR PHOTOS
Churchill_AVRE_3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2021)

B-17 Flying Fortress Crash 490th Bomb Group 8th Air Force December 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 5, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 611108
> View attachment 611109
> View attachment 611110
> View attachment 611111
> ...



Barely visible between the B-24 is this B-17 with B-24 nose and tail turrets, s/n 41-9112. Originally arrived with 97th BG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> soldiers of the 5th light detachment of the Finnish army WW2 photo #333 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611596


Up to skull duggery eh?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 5, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Barely visible between the B-24 is this B-17 with B-24 nose and tail turrets, s/n 41-9112. Originally arrived with 97th BG:


A better copy of the original photo as shown in the above post #18,992:




And a detail with the B-17:




And the same a/c s/n 41-9112 before or maybe during the modifications:




The above photos are from Fold3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 5, 2021)

Brings back memories! The "278" in the upper left corner of the last image was the book number that the reference print came from - I wrote that in the late 1970s when we were making a copy neg and wanted to get the print refiled later. Great days working at the Air Force Central Still Photo Depository on Fern Street in Alexandria - the building and organization are long gone, but the memories are still great!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2021)

WORLD WAR PHOTOS
churchill_iv_48th_guards_tank_regiment_1943-jpg.611707

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 6, 2021)

A most unusual scheme for an assembly ship, B-24D s/n 41-23689 from 392nd BG. Previously had gone to war has "Minerva" in 44th BG.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Crewmen pose in front of a former 384th Bomb Group B-17 advertising for a war bond drive, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Feb 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> WORLD WAR PHOTOS
> churchill_iv_48th_guards_tank_regiment_1943-jpg.611707
> View attachment 611707


Russian DUI accident.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 208 | eBay

Afrika corps covid style

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2021)

.. that's MY style. Started wearing BUFs my niece Emily brought from Chamonix Fr. years ago ... the Germans used faux animal fuzzy dickys to good effect in the East.
So MY fashion choice/habit just became the _practice_ in the new normal of COVID. 
When I'm 'out' some 'Karens' of both sexes like to remind me it "isn't a mask" ... I just say politely: "breathing issues.

The BUF brand is Spanish, IIRC, they are faux silk with striking print`s .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 7, 2021)

WWF
t-34_early_458-jpg.611821

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 208 | eBay
> 
> Afrika corps covid style
> 
> ...


didnt know the Afirka Corps invaded Tatooine ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2021)

DB-7's being delivered to the French. This is probably at Casablanca, Morrocco in 1939 or early 1940. Note the name of the barge has a French name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

Second barge in line appears to have "co inc" ( company incorporated ) in the name on the side, possibly suggesting it's American. 
French / European companies don't normally have "inc" (Incoporated) as part of a company description, with this "title" being mainly used by organisations on the North American continent.
Also, the crane boom at right in the picture, appears to include " and sons" as part of the company name, and the clothing worn by the workers on deck looks more American, than French or European.
I'm guessing the photo was taken during loading of the aircraft, in an American, or possibly Canadian port.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Second barge in line appears to have "co inc" ( company incorporated ) in the name on the side, possibly suggesting it's American.
> French / European companies don't normally have "inc" (Incoporated) as part of a company description, with this "title" being mainly used by organisations on the North American continent.
> Also, the crane boom at right in the picture, appears to include " and sons" as part of the company name, and the clothing worn by the workers on deck looks more American, than French or European.
> I'm guessing the photo was taken during loading of the aircraft, in an American, or possibly Canadian port.


But a lot of guys watching others work is totally French.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

WW2 Airplane British wing Scrapyard aviation negative WWII original #139 | eBay

Hey pssst wanna buy a wing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2021)

WWP
british_tank_a9_cruiser_mk_i_cs-jpg.611953

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 8, 2021)

B-17 92nd Bomb Group 407th Bomb Squadron PY-L 42-31860 shot down three miles NW of Ostend, Belgium on 2/21/44. Assigned 407BS/92BG [PY- ] Podington 5/2/44; Nine POW; Flight engineer/top turret gunner: KIA; baled out in sea & drowned. MACR 2855.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 9, 2021)

WWP
mack_exbx_18ton_6x4_tank_transporter

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2021)

B-17 Flying Fortress being worked on at RAF Manston England. Note the sharks mouth on the chin turret. In the background are a pair of C-47's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 9, 2021)

Ki-43-IIas of 54th sentai at Kitanodai Airfield on Paramushir Island. It seems that this was a landing accident shortly after the unit arrived at the airfield. I'm not sure though, since this photo is from a website in Russian, and I used google translate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 9, 2021)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Ki-43-IIas of 54th sentai at Kitanodai Airfield on Paramushir Island. It seems that this was a landing accident shortly after the unit arrived at the airfield. I'm not sure though, since this photo is from a website in Russian, and I used google translate.
> View attachment 612056


Kamikaze training school?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 10, 2021)

WWP
m36b1_1945-jpg.612107

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2021)

B-17G In The Maintenance at Burtonwood Airfield England.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 10, 2021)

a 54th Sentai Ki-43 intercepting B-25s over Paramushir - 1944. Despite being poorly suited for interception work, Ki-43 pilots were able to develop some effective tactics and inflicted some stinging losses on US bombers before they were completely overwhelmed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Airplane British wing Scrapyard aviation negative WWII original #139 | eBay
> 
> Hey pssst wanna buy a wing?
> 
> View attachment 611944


Looks like we'll have to wing it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> WWP
> m36b1_1945-jpg.612107
> View attachment 612107


So. Your mother taught you to drive?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 11, 2021)

WWP
m12_during_demonstration_at_aberdeen_proving_grounds_43-jpg.612233

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2021)

HARDLYDANK said:


> a 54th Sentai Ki-43 intercepting B-25s over Paramushir - 1944. Despite being poorly suited for interception work, Ki-43 pilots were able to develop some effective tactics and inflicted some stinging losses on US bombers before they were completely overwhelmed.
> View attachment 612184


Fantastic picture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Maintenance on a B-17 Flying Fortress at Manston, England

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2021)

WWP
sowjetischer_panzer_t-34-jpg.612330

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 12, 2021)

Ki-43-IIs of 54th Sentai at either Kataoka or Kitandodai airbase during a bllizzard

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2021)

Ground crew work on the engine of _Sleepy Time Gal_, summer 1944
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv Getarnte Kutsche mit Landsern Frankreich WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

OAgfacolor Farbdiapositiv Pferdefuhrwerke Panje auf Vormarschstrasse Rußld WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2021)

WWP: sowjetischer_panzer_t-34-jpg.612499

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2021)

A PBY after landing on the Greenland ice cap during a rescue mission, 1942-1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2021)

A U.S. Navy Catalina PBY glides up to its tender following a long sweep over Aleutian waters. 27 October 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A PBY after landing on the Greenland ice cap during a rescue mission, 1942-1943
> 
> View attachment 612513



Some more info.

Seven Down in Greenland: An Air Rescue Disaster

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Some more info.
> 
> Seven Down in Greenland: An Air Rescue Disaster



Damn

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig Agfacolor Farbdiapositiv Getarnte Kutsche mit Landsern Frankreich WK2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612451





Snautzer01 said:


> OAgfacolor Farbdiapositiv Pferdefuhrwerke Panje auf Vormarschstrasse Rußld WK2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612453


I didn't know that there were Amish Europeans.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 14, 2021)

WWP: marmon_herrington-24-jpg.612625

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2021)

A B17 that has B24 turrets in the nose and the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 14, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B17 that has B24 turrets in the nose and the tail.
> 
> View attachment 612629



The nicest photo of the subject. Quite interesting the mod in the dorsal gun post. Seems that the .30 cal MG was replaced by a .50 cal in a new (and more open) position.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2021)

The burning wreck of a C-47 that crashed into a Jagdpanther after being hit by antiaircraft fire during Operation Market Garden, 17 September 1944

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 612625
> 
> WWP: marmon_herrington-24-jpg.612625


Look what we found in a thrift store and it still runs !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 612625
> 
> WWP: marmon_herrington-24-jpg.612625


The old airfix decals show their age on this one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 15, 2021)

WWF
t-34_early_368-jpg.612746

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Feb 15, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 610469
> 
> 
> Vought OS2U-1 Kingfisher. No photo credit available.


Never had seen one with wheels instead of floats.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2021)

*Battle for Kamenka Village, Near Moscow, Dmitri Baltermants, 1941*
No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Never had seen one with wheels instead of floats.


In my thread about it this one and some others can be viewed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 16, 2021)

WWP

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 16, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 612795
> 
> 
> No photo credit available.


Saved this photo for guidance on a Dauntless kit in my stash. Wanted to use this particular national marking.
Thanks!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> In my thread about it this one and some others can be viewed.


Where's the thread? I'm still new enough to not have learned how to go to a particular member's threads.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 16, 2021)

An Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service document issued to all units to instruct pilots on the shape and performance of enemy aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2021)

First time I ever saw a “know your enemy” silhouette poster from the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2021)

No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2021)

Swiss citizens stare at a 390th Bomb Group B-17 that made a forced landing near Bern, 17 August 1943. The crew were interned for the rest of the war
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2021)

A B-26B of the 70th Bomb Squadron that ran into a B-25C on the ground at Plaine Des Gaiacs Airfield, New Caledonia, 11 March 1943
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 17, 2021)

B-26B 41-17569 was later repaired and used as many war weary aircraft were, as a utility aircraft.




Probably scrapped around January 1944, when all B-26s were retired from frontline service in the Pacific. 

Photo credit: B-26 Marauder PTO 41-17569 | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2021)

WWP
scammell_transporter-jpg.612915

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Feb 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> WWP
> 
> View attachment 612851


"Avon calling."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Feb 17, 2021)

FM2 in the crash Barrier of the USS Sable Lake MI 1944 source us national archives

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> FM2 in the crash Barrier of the USS Sable Lake MI 1944 source us national archives
> View attachment 612969


The new brakes are tad to strong i think

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 18, 2021)

m10_accident_of_company_a_703rd_td_saint-jean-de-daye_11jul44-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 18, 2021)

384th Bomb Group B-17 Flying Fortress Bombers Over Target with Bomb Bay Doors Open.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2021)

Women Russian Snipers 1945 WWII World War 2 Photo 775 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2021)

WWP: 6_women_surgeins_with_medals_1944-jpg.613243

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2021)

B-17 Flying Fortress 44-6147 JD-U 384th Bomb Group 545th Bomb Squadron England 1944.

This was produced by Douglas Aircraft. Delivered Tulsa 14/5/44; Kearney 24/5/44; Dow Fd 1/6/44; Assigned 545th Bomb Squadron, 384th Bomb Group [JD-U] Grafton Underwood on 10 June 1944; during assembly for Leipzig, a mid air collision with 42-102442 (both spares) (384BG); crashed at Withersfield, near Haverhill, Suffolk, UK; with Donald W. Bagby, Co-pilot: Howard R. Morton, Radio Operator: Dean W. Day (3 RTD, bailed out); Navigator: Gerald P. Davis, togglier-Carl Niemann, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Jack D. Huff, Ball turret gunner: Raymond Pawlowski, Waist gunner: Arthur E. Allison,Tail gunner: Cecil C. O’Neal (6 Killed in Action); Salvaged 8/7/44.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2021)

PB4Y-1 Liberator "Thunder Mug" from VB-109 overruns into the surf.. Using the date of 1944 on the picture, it could be Abemama atoll (Gilberts), Kwajalein atoll or Eniwetok atoll. The airfields of the Mariana's did not extend to the sea like this.
Note the tail turret. The AAF B24's at that time were removing them and using an open hatch with a flexible 50 cal machine gun. The AAF at that time thought that the extra weight of a powered turret was not worth the marginal more effective defensive capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

X6241 Foto Norwegen Flugzeug Ju88 1000 Feindflug Crew Pilot Geschwader 1.(F) 120 | eBay

Tough little dog aint he?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2021)

WWF: m26_pershing_3ad_in_action_cologne_6mar45-jpg.613357

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2021)

A Consolidated Model 28 in flight over San Diego, 1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 613357
> 
> WWF: m26_pershing_3ad_in_action_cologne_6mar45-jpg.613357


A little while later this one takes out a panther. Famous news reel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 613357
> 
> WWF: m26_pershing_3ad_in_action_cologne_6mar45-jpg.613357


"Americans on Spring Break trash everything."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2021)

Wirraway trainers in flight.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2021)

A Northrop BT-1 of VB-5 shows off its dive brakes, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2021)

WWF: Soviet Sappers

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought they just marched prisoner brigades over mine fields.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> A little while later this one takes out a panther. Famous news reel.



Just finished a book called "Spearhead" that dealt a great deal about this clash. A recommended read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 21, 2021)

Ki-43-II of 54th sentai coming in to land at Katoaka Airbase on Shumshu Island, March 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just finished a book called "Spearhead" that dealt a great deal about this clash. A recommended read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2021)

WWF: 09-wfnpseu-png.613619

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2021)

B-17 Bombers of 384th Bomb Group readying for take off. I wonder what the airmen are thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 613619
> 
> WWF: 09-wfnpseu-png.613619


Winner of the 1940 "Bullet Catching Competition"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2021)

WWF: soviet_sapper_20-jpg.613730

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2021)

A P-36C of the 23rd Composite Group at Maxwell Field, Alabama, 1940.
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2021)

No photo credit available. Not the different squadrons and all are Ns I do believe. So they would be Pacific Theater.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2021)

A 401st Bomb Group B-17 that made an emergency landing after a mission over Gelsenkirchen, 20 February 1945
Source: usaac-official

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2021)

Tank crew of the 14th Tank Regiment, 1st Mechanized Brigade, 3rd Mechanized Corps on the Voronezh Front, 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2021)

Rare Munitionpanzer Hummel abandoned in Budapest, 1945. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2021)

Good ones Aaron.
I think the pic in Post # 19,040 is actually a formation of civilian-owned "N's", restored and re-painted, obtained from, if memory serves, South America, possibly Brazil, in the 1980's - I can't remember exactly when or where, they came from, but they're mostly still on the US airshow "circuit".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2021)

WWP: wd_tanktransport_scammell_trmu30_12-jpg.613802

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 24, 2021)

RAAF Kittyhawk at Milne Bay, 1942.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 24, 2021)

A Cutiss BFC-2 Goshawk of VB-2B at NRAB Long Beach, mid-1930s

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 24, 2021)

japanese_mechanized_forces_marching_towards_lo-yang-jpg.613845 [Wiki]
Operation Ichi-Go, 1944
Operation Ichi-Go - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2021)

[Wiki]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2021)

384th Bomb Group 546th Bomb Squadron B-17G Bombers in Flight Heading Towards Target

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 613887
> 
> [Wiki]


It says we will get we will get squirts from the water.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 ~ QUIET! War Worker Resting ~ Home front photo ~ 8" x 10" Press photo ~ Rare | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 British POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoners Games Mock horserace 4.1x3.1" | eBay
WW2 British Army POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoners Fancy dress camp 5x3" | eBay
WW2 British POW Photo, Stalag 18A Prisoners Play Country Club scene 4.9x3.1" | eBay
WW2 British Army POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoners sports football teams 2.3x2.2" | eBay
WW2 British & other POWs outside most in uniforms Photo Stalag 18 5.2x3.2" | eBay
WW2 British Army POWs Stalag 18A Prisoners Play Soldiers full cast 5.5x3.5" | eBay
WW2 British POW Photo, Stalag 18A Prisoner Mock Seaside Games Dartboard 4.1x3.1" | eBay
WW2 British & other POWs tug of war Photo Stalag 18 5.2x3.2" | eBay
WW2 British POWs in front of billet Photo Stalag 18 5.2x3.2" | eBay
WW2 British Army POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoners Group outside Billet 3.2x2.2" | eBay
WW2 British POWs group photo on green Stalag 18 5.2x3.2" | eBay
WW2 Stalag 18 photo British & other POWs on billet steps 5.5x3.5" | eBay
WW2 British Army POWs Stalag 18A Prisoners Play Cast & Music section 5.5x3.5" | eBay
WW2 British Army POWs Stalag 18A Prisoners Play Regency drag 5.5x3.5" | eBay
WW2 British Army POWs Stalag 18A Prisoners Play Wartime Am Dram 5.5x3.5" | eBay
WW2 Stalag 18 photo British POW Prisoner holding camp cat 3x2.3" | eBay
WW2 British Army POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoners in uniform Billet 2.3x2.2" | eBay
WW2 British Army POWs Stalag 18A Prisoners on path 5.3x3.3" | eBay
WW2 British POW's Photo Stalag 18A Prisoner Mock Seaside Games 4.1x3.1" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2021)

Operation Ichi-Go, 1944 [Wiki]

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2021)

384th Bomb Group 8th AF B-17 Bombers in the Combat Box.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Chrysler Tank Arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 27, 2021)

[Wiki]
Shin, can you please comment on the messaging in this photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Reminds me of the Castle Films 8mm reels you could buy to show for home movies in the 60s. lots of old b/w newsreels. Silent. Remember those? My dad would pick one up occasionally. I was the family projectionist.
We had one that showed US GI's in Cologne. None so graphic as this one. The Castle films we had showed GI's advancing, some shooting, a shot of the Cologne cathedral, which managed to generally survive the onslaught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2021)

Newly built B24H's lined up outside the Consolidated plant at Fort Worth Texas. The B24 in the foreground (Serial no. 41-29295) will end up in the 8th AF, 458th BG. Reported shot down by fighters on April 9th 1944 over Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2021)

The only two Lockheed XR6V Constitutions made are in flight over San Francisco in 1950.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2021)

Servicing whilst on the move....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2021)

Great Pic....!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 28, 2021)

japanese-soldiers-stroming-nanking-jpg.614197

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 28, 2021)

A P-40 takes off from Amchitka, 1943. Note the PBY in the foreground. It looks to be carrying depth charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 28, 2021)

M4A1 of 66th Armored Regt., 2nd Arm. Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 28, 2021)

stug3 said:


> M4A1 of 66th Armored Regt., 2nd Arm. Div.
> View attachment 614220
> 
> 
> View attachment 614221


I wonder if that tank had been knocked out, then refurbished , and put back on duty ?
Notice the crudely welded on square plate on the left side, from the straight ahead view it looks like there might be one on the right side too.

I checked some images on google, it must have been a common mod to up the armor beside the driver, and gunner.
Some M4's have it some don't.
In most pictures that show it, the welding isn't so rough.
A lot of welders would call that bubble gum welding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 28, 2021)

The M4A1 had a cast hull. Welding to cast iron is very difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 28, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> Notice the crudely welded on square plate on the left side, from the straight ahead view it looks like there might be one on the right side too.



I think Ive read that they eventually began welding those plates on at the factory after recognizing the need for them from previous combat reports.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 28, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The M4A1 had a cast hull. Welding to cast iron is very difficult.


 Actually the hull was cast steel, more weldable than cast iron.
It depends on the carbon content in the metal, but some cast iron considered not weldable.
I've welded cast iron, very difficult. Preheat, weld with the right rod, and slow cool down.
If it's a big part the preheat and cool down presents the biggest obstacle to overcome.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

Caption Seaplane tender Langley being abandoned after being damaged by Japanese bombs, south of Java, 27 Feb 1942; destroyer Edsall by Langley's port side, men in foreground were of destroyer Whipple ww2dbaseSource ww2dbaseUnited States Navy Naval History and Heritage CommandIdentification Code NH 92472

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

A 203 mm B-4 howitzer crew preparing to fire near Poltava, September 1943. Despite having tracks, these howitzers were not self propelled. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

Captured Italian tanks refitted for usage for the Australian 6th Cavalry Regiment near Tobruk, #Libya, on January 23, 1941. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

This day in 1945, first test flight of the Messerschmitt Me 262 C-1a. Fitted with a Walter HWK rocket motor in the tail, allowing a climb to about 4000 m (13000 ft) within 1.5 minutes. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

#OTD in 1944, Italy. A M10 3-inch self-propelled gun from 98 Battery Royal Canadian Artillery. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2021)

Production of the Ferdinand tank destroyer began #OTD in 1943 at Nibelungenwerke. The appearance of this vehicle at the Battle of Kursk had a big impact on Soviet tank building even though only 91 were produced. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 28, 2021)

Are those rivets on those two front plates ?
Looks like the size of rivets you'd use on the Golden Gate bridge .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 1, 2021)

iija_ikeda_detachment_june_1940-jpg.614330

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 614330
> 
> iija_ikeda_detachment_june_1940-jpg.614330



Hiro's River Rafting Expeditions.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 2, 2021)

ija-_battle_of_changsha-_china-_september_1939-jpg.614443

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2021)

I wonder what these were used for? The process of unloading an AE1 “Cub” from the fuselage of the transport Curtiss C-46. Air base on Peleliu island, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2021)

A very high price was paid.

Sometimes the flak was accurate, sometimes it was not. The flak gunners had it just right on 13 January 1945 when the 303rd Bomb Group was given a rail bridge at Mannheim to destroy. The weather was clear and cold and the radar prediction was precise, for the flak salvos brought down three, severely damaged fourteen and caused minor damage to seven of the 38 B-17s involved. The losses were all from the 427th Bomb Squadron formation. 2/Lt O.T. Eisenhart’s 338689/GN:A took a direct hit in the tail and plummeted earthwards. No one escaped, probably held by the gravitational forces of the rapid descent. The lead plane of a higher squadron caught the plunge with its strike camera. Over 900 bombers were out that day and only four others were lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder what these were used for? The process of unloading an AE1 “Cub” from the fuselage of the transport Curtiss C-46. Air base on Peleliu island, 1944.
> 
> View attachment 614477


Medical evacuation, see those lines above the red cross, that's a hatch that gives access to put in a stretcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A very high price was paid.
> 
> Sometimes the flak was accurate, sometimes it was not. The flak gunners had it just right on 13 January 1945 when the 303rd Bomb Group was given a rail bridge at Mannheim to destroy. The weather was clear and cold and the radar prediction was precise, for the flak salvos brought down three, severely damaged fourteen and caused minor damage to seven of the 38 B-17s involved. The losses were all from the 427th Bomb Squadron formation. 2/Lt O.T. Eisenhart’s 338689/GN:A took a direct hit in the tail and plummeted earthwards. No one escaped, probably held by the gravitational forces of the rapid descent. The lead plane of a higher squadron caught the plunge with its strike camera. Over 900 bombers were out that day and only four others were lost.
> 
> View attachment 614478



More info:


Delivered Fairfield 4/9/44; Hunter 25/9/44; Grenier 3/10/44; Assigned 601BS/398BG Nuthampstead 11/10/44; transferred 427BS/303BG [GN-A] Molesworth 28/10/44; Missing in Action Germersheim 13/1/45 with pilot 2Lt Oliver T Eisenhart, copilot 2Lt Henry McCullough, Navigator 2Lt Maurice Merrick, Bombardier F/O Herring Joyce, Flight Eng S/Sgt Sam Hindman, Radio Sgt Bernie Kaufmann, Ball turret Sgt Bill Kimber, Waist gun Sgt Jack Thompson, Tail gun Sgt Therman Conaway (9 Killed in Action); direct flak hit in the tail, crashed Roxheim, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 11574.


Failed to Return (FTR) mission to bomb railroad bridge at Mannheim. Took a direct hit in the tail and plummeted earthwards. No crew escaped, probably held by the gravitational forces of the rapid descent. The lead plane of a higher squadron caught the plunge with its strike camera. Crashed Roxheim, Germany. 9 x KIA. MACR 11574.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 611th Graves GIs Goofing Off w/ Assenhausen ? Sign #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2021)

IJA China [Wiki]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2021)

384th Bomb Group B-17 Bombers in Flight Heading Towards Target

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2021)

Captain Fumisuke Shono’s Kawasaki Ki-61-I Hei “Hien” fighter of the 244th Sentai over Tokyo Bay in February of 1945. This variant of the Hien known as the Hei model carried 2x wing mounted German made 20mm Mg151/20 cannons and 2x 12.7mm Ho-103 machine guns in the fuselage .
World War in Color

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 614634
> 
> IJA China [Wiki]


Where did you say this restaurant was?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

... stay tuned

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

japanese-soldier-hitches-a-ride-war-china

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2021)

Nomonhan, 1939

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2021)

Honor guard for Major Rudels 2000th mission. June 1 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

ija_tankettes_with_pioneer_troops_marching_towards_wu-han-_near_na-hsi-jpg.614943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2021)

B-17 44-6147 JD-U 384th Bomb Group 545th Bomb Squadron England 1944.
On 10 June 1944; during assembly for Leipzig, a mid air collision with 42-102442; crashed at Withersfield, near Haverhill, Suffolk, UK. 6KIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

shanghai1937ija_landing-jpg.614974

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

Manchuria

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2021)

type_1_ho-ki-_china-_1945-jpg.615000

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2021)

chinese_troops_in_xinyang-jpg.615033

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2021)

A B24 scrapyard somewhere in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B24 scrapyard somewhere in the Pacific.
> 
> View attachment 615053


Sad to see so many beautiful aircraft being destroyed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 6, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 614272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same USS Langley that was the USN's first aircraft carrier?


----------



## bdefen (Mar 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 614812
> 
> japanese-soldier-hitches-a-ride-war-china


A four-feet-drive personnel carrier.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 614812
> 
> japanese-soldier-hitches-a-ride-war-china


We have our dinner for tonight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 6, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Is that the same USS Langley that was the USN's first aircraft carrier?



Yes. The section of flight deck was removed so she would no longer count as a carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2021)

A RAAF C-47 belonging to No. 34 squadron conducts a supply drop mission in the PTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

IJA Thailand landing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

IJA China

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

Chinese crack troops fight in the rubble of Shanghai, 1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2021)

An SB2U of VS-72 on the deck-edge elevator of USS _Wasp_ (CV-7), June 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 7, 2021)

1024px-type_1_ho-ha-_front_view-jpg.615205

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2021)

B-17's of the 384th Bomb Group readying for take off.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)

No source available ... but great treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)

shanghai1937ija_suzhou_river_casualty-jpg.615420

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 8, 2021)

hankou_city_has_fallen_no-1_1938-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 615187



Notice the boots those troops are wearing , split toed .

When I was in Japan in 1966, the carpenters wore boots like that also.
I had been a carpenters helper when I was on summer vacations in high school, so I was very interested in their different tools , and methods.
They said it helped them keep their balance better, on beams and rafters .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2021)

A veteran, who had been on Okinawa, told about three Japanese soldiers who slipped into the tents where the new P-51 pilots were sleeping and killed several before being killed themselves. He said two wore split toe shoes, he thought hand made, and the other was barefoot. Because the roads had just been made and graded, the tracks the Japanese left allowed M.P.s to backtrack to where they had hidden. Conformation for me came two weeks later while watching a documentary on Okinawa. Although I had seen this program before, this time I paid attention to the dead Japanese soldier's feet and some indeed had split toe shoes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s USAF Mechanic's Japan airplane 8X10 Photo Truck used at runway | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 593145


The antennas indicate that this is a GCA (microwave 3cm Ground Controlled Approach) setup, a blind landing system used during fog or otherwise poor visibiliy. Another fine product of the MIT Radiation Laboratory (RADLAB). The aircraft only needed a radio connection to the operator inside the van and no other special equipment. The operator 'talked' the aircraft down until he could see the runway. Sources indicate it was accurate to +/- 5ft horizontal and vertical. It had the first 'glide path' CRT displays ever developed and is the grandfather of all 'blind approach' systems in use today. Since it was developed during the war it was required to be 'mobile', i.e. transportable.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

.. what a difference a year makes




1945 .... APC




1946 .. Tokyo garbage truck

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

nightfight ... China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Scratch off the airplane roster, one Lightning. Wreckage of Lockheed P-38G-10-LO Lightning 42-12937, after Colonel Kelsey was forced to bail out, 9 April 1943. Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies guard the scene at the southwest edge of the San Fernando Valley. This is the present location of the Los Angeles Pet Memorial Park, just north of the Ventura Freeway (U.S. 101) and Parkway Calabasas, Calabasas, California.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2021)

/03-10-madamchiang-gif.615564

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2021)

January 30, 1945. Downtown Santa Maria, CA. 3 were killed when a P-38 crashed into a restaurant.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

japanese_003-jpg.615619

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 10, 2021)

A downed Spanish Republican Potez 540, it shows the under pylon bomb racks well.






From this site Restos del famoso avión "AQUÍ TE ESPERO" (foto antigua), EL CASTILLO (León)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

... Stalingrad on the Yangtze ... 




shanghai1937ija_ruins-jpg.615627

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2021)

384th BG, 546th Bomb Squadron B-17's on their way to deliver some gifts to the Nazi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

The Battle of Shanghai (1937), known in Chinese as the Battle of Songhu, was the first of the twenty-two major engagements fought between the National Revolutionary Army of the Republic of China and the Imperial Japanese Army of the Empire of Japan during the Second Sino-Japanese War. It was one of the largest and bloodiest battles of the entire war. 
- Image ID: 2B02CPK

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 10, 2021)

SHANGHAI, CHINA - SEPTEMBER 29: Imperial Japanese Army soldiers prepare for attacking the Shanghai North Railway Station during the Sino-Japanese war on September 29, 1937 in Shanghai, China. (Photo by The Asahi Shimbun via Getty Images)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 615637
> 
> The Battle of Shanghai (1937), known in Chinese as the Battle of Songhu, was the first of the twenty-two major engagements fought between the National Revolutionary Army of the Republic of China and the Imperial Japanese Army of the Empire of Japan during the Second Sino-Japanese War. It was one of the largest and bloodiest battles of the entire war.
> - Image ID: 2B02CPK



The sign reads: This battle is sponsored by Coca-Cola.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 10, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 579650
> 
> 
> Anybody?


XF-12 Rainbow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2021)

A crewmember of a ditched U.S. Navy Douglas SBD Dauntless dive bomber of a stateside training unit is rescued by a Sikorsky HNS-1 helicopter, circa 1944-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> View attachment 579650
> 
> 
> Anybody?


Republic XR-12 Rainbow

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Chinese troops defending Shanghai

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

japanese-soldiers-bamboo-thicket-jpeg.615734

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Chinese P-43 Lancer fighters at rest, Kunming, Yunnan Province, China, date unknown

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

C-46 Commando and C-47 Skytrain aircraft of China National Aviation Corporation at rest in Kunming, Yunnan Province, China, date unknown

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Transporting US aid to China from India
usa-pr-japan-419-jpg.615737/?hash=32266ec87227572196cf517b889e12c3

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 11, 2021)

Painting courtesy of the Air Force Art Collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 11, 2021)

B-17's of the 384th Bomb Group heading their assigned target. They are bring war to the war makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

A strange beginning and brilliant ending. The photo shows the key members of the V2 team including Dornberger and von Braun. This was taken May 3, 1945 when the core scientists of the V2 project surrendered to the Americans. (von Braun had been in an auto accident a few weeks before and still had his arm in a cast.) They were part of about 1,600 scientists and engineers that were ultimately brought to the United States under 'Operation Paperclip.' Scientists from many fields were part of Paperclip but the most 'valuable' (in the eyes of the military) were the V2 scientists. They were key members of the U.S. missile and space program, starting with V2 rockets brought to the U.S. for testing just after the war, and culminating in the Apollo moon landings in 1969. (Most of the missile scientists became U.S. citizens.) The Cold War race was on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> What on earth inspired to that 'thing' under his nose?


That style of mustache ('toothbrush mustache') was common during the latter part of the 19th century and first part of the 20th century. Men who thought their noses were too big often wore one of these, and it does, indeed, seem to 'balance' out a big nose. Hitler thought his nose was too big and started wearing one at some point. The style became VERY UNPOPULAR after WWII, and you can guess why.


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

I've seen this photo many times


Njaco said:


> I think so. The quality of the shots and of course subject matter are very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Njaco said:


> I think so. The quality of the shots and of course subject matter are very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this photo of the massive gathering many times and have always wondered where the porta-potties were. Can you imagine being in the middle of this crowd about 2 hours after eating a bad bratwurst? Considering the size of the thing there must be at least a couple of hundred people in the crowd at any time that need to 'spend a penny' really, really badly. Just my odd thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

Th


Njaco said:


> Workers put the finishing touches on just completed P-51s at Inglewood, California in 1942.
> 
> .
> View attachment 253033


These are actually A-36 dive bombers, the first incarnation of the P-51. They had Allision V1710 engines. With a few modifications and the insertion of a Merlin engine, you have the P-51A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 11, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> These are actually A-36 dive bombers, the first incarnation of the P-51. They had Allision V1710 engines. With a few modifications and the insertion of a Merlin engine, you have the P-51A.


The A-36 had 6 .50 Cal machine guns, two of which were located in the cowling under the engine. These have no nose guns and appear to have four 20mm Cannon in the wings. I believe these were ordered by the British as Mustang Mk IA and were then held back by the USAAF after Pearl Harbor. The designation would be the rare P-51 or P-51-1. It was the later P-51A, which was the first fighter version ordered directly by the USAAF, that was re-engined with the Merlin to become the P-51B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 11, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> Th
> 
> These are actually A-36 dive bombers, the first incarnation of the P-51. They had Allision V1710 engines. With a few modifications and the insertion of a Merlin engine, you have the P-51A.


The first incarnation of the North American NA-73 was the Mustang Mk I, built for the RAF.
P-51A still had the Allison engine. 
Production Merlin Mustangs started with the P-51B.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

N4521U said:


> What was the sighting distance?
> Was ther more than a single bullseye?



It's was more complicated than simply bore-sighting on a single 'bullseye'. There was a whole scheme called 'harmonization' where the projectile paths converged and then diverged, beyond a certain distance. The chart below is a gun harmonization chart for a P-47 and should give you an idea of what was required.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> It's was more complicated than simply bore-sighting on a single 'bullseye'. There was a whole scheme called 'harmonization' where the projectile paths converged and then diverged, beyond a certain distance. The chart below is a gun harmonization chart for a P-47 and should give you an idea of what was required.
> 
> View attachment 615807


Wow, that w a s 7 years ago. No wonder I didn't remember!

InterestING tho, thanks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

Flightpath said:


> This would be me or maybe one of you guys if we were WW2 GIs
> 
> View attachment 443270
> 
> ...



Souvenir broker for his division. Known to deal only in the real stuff.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Thinking something is up with that tractor driver David. Kinda looks mannequiny.
> 
> Geo



Glad you posted this. Whew! I thought I might have to quit drinking. Now I can have another snort. Thank you.


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Amazing images as always. Going a few posts back, the tank in Berlin is no longer there - sadly. The Soviets had little memorials to different things all round the city and most are gone, although the Soviet War Memorial at Treptower Park still exists, with its pillars of Carrara marble robbed from the ruins of Hitlers Chancellery. If the tank is the same as the one I'm thinking of, after re-unification, a graffiti artist painted it and used it in an art installation and then I think, it was scrapped. There is a T-34 and a few other things at Karlshorst, where the 'official' surrender of the German army took place on 8 May 1945. The building is now a museum and has artefacts from the Soviet occupation in it. The T-34 is mounted on a plinth with Russian writing - it _might_ be the same one, but I'm not sure; I'll have to dig out my Berlin photos to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the chap is behind him? Is it Lindemann?


Looks like Halifax, to me. Was he still in the cabinet then?


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

Airframes said:


> That's Prof. R.V. Jones.



Jones was quite a character. You should read his 'Most Secret War', if you haven't already. One of the things about him (from the book) that makes me chuckle is that he was a very early pioneer in the use of the 'crank phone call' for personal entertainment. The book is worth reading for this hilarity alone.


----------



## yosimitesam (Mar 11, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Wow, that w a s 7 years ago. No wonder I didn't remember!
> 
> InterestING tho, thanks.


My New Year's Resolution was to go through the 900 pages of these photos and posts on this thread. Bored today, so some will hear voices through a time machine. I'm amazed at what I've found here. One of the most interesting 'threads' I've ever encountered on any type of forum. Addictive.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> My New Year's Resolution was to go through the 900 pages. Addictive.



Are you by any chance the Punisher?
Hey, just ask in.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 Italy Ist Armoured Division - Fancy dress group - negative 4.5 by 3.5cm | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)

japanese-forces-battle-of-shanghai-jpg.615855

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2021)

Damaged B-17G Flying Fortress of the 379th Bomb Group 44-6507,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)

Shanghai bombing_outside_the_palace_hotel-jpg.615888

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2021)

a type-94_-jpg.615890

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)

Japanese and Chinese ladies shop together in occupied zone

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2021)

Many interesting pics, MM 



michaelmaltby said:


> 615888
> Shanghai bombing_outside_the_palace_hotel-jpg.615888



ROC announced that they had bombed the Shanghai International Settlement "mistakenly".
They did not mind the zone from the beginning IMO.




michaelmaltby said:


> Japanese and Chinese ladies shop together in occupied zone
> View attachment 615921



日華携手　共逐赤魔　Let's deport the Red Devils together.
官民協力　立建東亜　Let's build the East Asia together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)

THX for the translation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Mar 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 615943
> View attachment 615944
> View attachment 615945
> View attachment 615946


How did a German helmet get into the picture?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2021)

Germans (General Faulkenhausen + staff) trained and equipped the Kuomintang in the '30s until Hitler arrived and the Axis was formed.
Alexander von Falkenhausen


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)

Shinpachi wrote: ".... _ROC announced that they had bombed the Shanghai International Settlement "mistakenly".
They did not mind the zone from the beginning IMO._.."

Shanghai was 'opened' as a second front to _relieve _the Kuomintang army from the Japanese to the north where the fighting was open country and the IJA was prevailing everywhere. By selecting _Shanghai_ as a battleground the Kuomintang was reckoning on the international reaction/outrage to _witnessing_ urban warfare day-in-and-day out .... (imagine that there were 'spectators' living protected in Stalingrad in September, 1942 ... through to January, 43 ...)

The world saw what it wanted to see ... in Shanghai people just stepped around the bodies .. or their bearers did .... and the war dragged on. This was _China_, brutal as the Japanese were in Western eyes, the Japanese conducted themselves by the exact same rules/tactics that Chinese Generals had used in wars with their own, since the Han dynasty.

When the Emperor spoke on the radio, August 1945, and the Japanese forces put aside their arms, IJA comprised 1.25 million in China + 900,000 in Manchuria + 1.75 million civilians. (numbers edited).

That it ended thus is, in my mind, nothing short of miraculous.

My sources here "The Search For Modern China" JB Spence; "Shanghai: Stalingrad on the Yangtze"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 14, 2021)

WASP pilot Celia Hunter in the cockpit of a P-47 Thunderbolt,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

ija_5th_division-_landing_on_malayan_beach-2-_december_1941-jpg.616152

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 15, 2021)

B-17E 41-9122 “Eager Beavers” of the 11th Bomb Group, 42nd BS on Guadalcanal 1942. Hit by flak Bougainville near Shortland Harbor 1/2/43. 9 KIA. Missing Air Crew Report 46482. Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616151
> 
> ija_5th_division-_landing_on_malayan_beach-2-_december_1941-jpg.616152



Look! The camera man got there just before them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

... just doing his job as ordered

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 15, 2021)

Indochina, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice picture, really shows how small an airframe the G3M has, it looks small compared to the Lockheed next to it. Also rare transport version of the G3M.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Ground crew push an 80th Fighter Group P-40 into concealment, China-Burma-India theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2021)

The Hawker Monoplane F.36/34 interceptor prototype Hurricane, registration K5083 powered by a 1,025 h.p. Rolls-Royce Merlin “C” engine, driving a Watts two-blade fixed pitch wooden propeller designed by Sydney Camm and flown by test pilot Sammy Wroath in flight on 16 March 1936.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 16, 2021)

Shanghai residents flee to the International canton to escape the street fighting, 1937

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

Japanese occupation of Peiping (Beijing) in China, on August 13, 1937.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

Soviet volunteers in China, 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

The US-Christian connection




or as Joe Stilwell put it plainly; "The Washington Missionary Lobby"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

Celebrating the Doolittle Raid




chiang_kai_shek_and_wife_with_lieutenant_general_stilwell_burma-jpg.616413

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 17, 2021)

GOP Candidate Wendell Wilkie ... friends with benefits
Encounter: Wendell Willkie Romances Madame Chiang Kai-shek

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616394


STREEEEEEETCH

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> That style of mustache ('toothbrush mustache') was common during the latter part of the 19th century and first part of the 20th century. Men who thought their noses were too big often wore one of these, and it does, indeed, seem to 'balance' out a big nose. Hitler thought his nose was too big and started wearing one at some point. The style became VERY UNPOPULAR after WWII, and you can guess why.



I read recently (The Dark Charisma of Adolf Hitler - Laurence Rees) he was ordered to trim to create a better seal for the gas mask. Myth?

But then I see the same explanation here...

The Secret of Hitler's Moustache Revealed!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2021)

Vultee Vengeance target tugs belonging to 721 sqn RN FAA on Ponam Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

Bombing Chongqing. After the capture of Shanghai, Nanjing and Beijing the capital of the Kuomintang 
moved to Chongqing to facilitate US supply. The city was bombed repeatedly 1937 - 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

TV Soong was the Kuomintang Foreign Affairs Minister and successful financier. He was the brother-in-law of.Chiang Kai-shek
In summer of 1940, Chiang appointed Soong to Washington as his personal representative. His task was to win support for China's war with Japan. Soong successfully negotiated substantial loans for this purpose. Also, while in Washington in 1940, Soong managed to prevail upon President Roosevelt and his administration to back the plan of then-retired U.S. Col. Claire Lee Chennault to firebomb Japanese cities with Boeing B-17 bombers painted with Chinese Air Force markings and flown by American pilots from airbases in China, *before* the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. A scant month before the Pearl Harbor attack, the plan was scotched by U.S. Army Chief of Staff General George C. Marshall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

The Soong sisters visit Kuomintang troops in Chongqing. Madame Chiang on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

Teruhiko Kobayashi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

Jiang Dingwen, a Koumintang Commander facing the 1944 Japanese offensive to eliminate the USAAF B-29 bases in south China, has this revealing observation on the state of the Chinese populace:
"... General Jiang Dingwen of the First War Zone gave his account of the behavior of Henan civilians: "During the campaign, the unexpected phenomenon was that the people of the mountains in western Henan attacked our troops, taking guns, bullets, and explosives, and even high-powered mortars and radio equipment... They surrounded our troops and killed our officers. We heard this pretty often. The heads of the villages and baojia (village mutual-responsibility groups) just ran away. At the same time, they took away our stored grain, leaving their houses and fields empty, which meant that our officers and soldiers had no food for many days."[12] This was revenge for the 1938 Yellow River flood and the Chinese famine of 1942–43.[13] General Jiang's account also said: "Actually this is truly painful for me to say: in the end the damages we suffered from the attacks by the people were more serious than the losses from battles with the enemy."[14] The Henan peasants picked up the weapons Kuomintang troops had abandoned to defend themselves against the Japanese.[15] When the Kuomintang army ordered the Henan locals to destroy the local highways to prevent the Japanese advance, they refused.[16] In fact they sometimes even went back at night and mended roads which the army had torn up by day.[17]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

Right before Stilwell's departure, _The New York Times_ drama critic-turned-war correspondent Brooks Atkinson interviewed him in Chungking and wrote:
The decision to relieve General Stilwell represents the political triumph of a moribund, anti-democratic regime that is more concerned with maintaining its political supremacy than in driving the Japanese out of China. The Chinese Communists... have good armies that they are claiming to be fighting guerrilla warfare against the Japanese in North China—actually they are covertly or even overtly building themselves up to fight Generalissimo's government forces... The Generalissimo naturally regards these armies as the chief threat to the country and his supremacy... has seen no need to make sincere attempt to arrange at least a truce with them for the duration of the war... No diplomatic genius could have overcome the Generalissimo's basic unwillingness to risk his armies in battle with the Japanese.[98]​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2021)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2021)

18th March 1936, Hayes, Middlesex, England, The new RAF Fairey Battle, the fastest single engined bomber, making its first appearance at the Fairey Aerodrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2021)

A U.S. Navy Douglas R2D-1 on 18 March 1936. The R2D-1 was a Navy transport version of the Douglas DC-2 airliner. One R2D and four R2D-1s were built.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

B-29s in China.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

giretsu_-_michiro_okuyama_-_chuichi_suwabe-jpg.616602/

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

amphibious outflanking at Shanghai

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 18, 2021)

a successful Chinese campaign in the south .. lure a Japanese Army in and destroy it. 1942

Reactions: Informative Informative:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Mar 19, 2021)

Graeme said:


> I read recently (The Dark Charisma of Adolf Hitler - Laurence Rees) he was ordered to trim to create a better seal for the gas mask. Myth?
> 
> But then I see the same explanation here...
> 
> The Secret of Hitler's Moustache Revealed!


It's more likely that he hiccupped while shaving and lost both side of it.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2021)

... leading conscripts

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616673
> 
> ... leading conscripts


Casual dress day.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 19, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> Vultee Vengeance target tugs belonging to 721 sqn RN FAA on Ponam Island.
> View attachment 616446


Seems like there were some Hellcats and, at least, one Corsair

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 19, 2021)

You are correct, there is also 4 Sea Otters, 1 TBM Tarpon, what Could be a Piper L-4, and I think one of the Hellcats may be a wildcat, but hard to be sure. Nice picture!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2021)

Faulkenhausen.... and the German/fascist influence

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

WWII Signal Corp Photo - Feb 24 Sign Being Displayed Front of Citadel - Strong | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Zielübungen englischer Flieger. Orig-Pressephoto um 1940 | eBay

What could go wrong?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

ki-48_new_guinea_1943-jpg.616749

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2021)

WASP pilots walk in front of a B-17 for a photo shoot

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

Chiang Wei-kuo - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616756


What airplane is that? No, not the P-40, wise guy. At first glance I thought it was an A6M!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2021)

That's not a zero in Chinese markings?


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2021)

It was an early Zero repaired by Chinese and AVG. They had to make some pieces hence the louvered panel.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

Wise guys.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

... and that’s Amelia Earhart in the background explaining how to fly it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

But it sure do look like a Zero.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2021)

Blackburn Shark torpedo bomber, 20 March 1936. It first flew on 24 August 1933 and went into service with the Fleet Air Arm, Royal Canadian Air Force, Portuguese Navy, and the British Air Observers' School, but was already obsolescent by 1937 and in the following year, replacement by the Fairey Swordfish began.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

So I’m still looking at that picture. Do I owe an apology?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

a6m2_zuikaku_23_01_1942-jpg.616761

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

At 11pm Trans-Baikal (UTC+10) time on 8 August 1945, Soviet foreign minister Vyacheslav Molotov informed Japanese ambassador Naotake Satō that the Soviet Union had declared war on Japan, and that from 9 August the Soviet government would consider itself to be at war with Japan.[17] At one minute past midnight Trans-Baikal time on 9 August 1945, the Soviets commenced their invasion simultaneously on three fronts to the east, west and north of Manchuria:

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

... the IJA was finished on the mainland, a Manchurian Army of near 900,000 (I have understated this # previously as 70,000) had been stripped of much of its resources for operation Ichigo - the big successful push in 1944 that took the south from the B-29 bases and secured interior lines of communication/supply further west. The IJA made this commitment based on Russo-Japanese agreement .... in the end it had become Stalin's Theatre - as PuppetMaster.




Korea says "Welcome the US Army" .... indeed.
Till today

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 20, 2021)

... as for the 100,000s of POWs taken by the Soviets .... they went to the gulags




The Fate of Japanese POWs in Soviet Captivity | The National WWII Museum | New Orleans

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... as for the 100,000s of POWs taken by the Soviets .... they went to the gulags
> View attachment 616790
> 
> The Fate of Japanese POWs in Soviet Captivity | The National WWII Museum | New Orleans



Ironically, those re-educated Japanese and their group as the Communist Party of Japan are a safeguard for the Japanese today not to be occupied by Russia, China and N.Korea as they are all comrades.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> At 11pm Trans-Baikal (UTC+10) time on 8 August 1945, Soviet foreign minister Vyacheslav Molotov informed Japanese ambassador Naotake Satō that the Soviet Union had declared war on Japan, and that from 9 August the Soviet government would consider itself to be at war with Japan.[17] At one minute past midnight Trans-Baikal time on 9 August 1945, the Soviets commenced their invasion simultaneously on three fronts to the east, west and north of Manchuria:
> View attachment 616768
> View attachment 616769
> View attachment 616770
> ...


Did those Japanese troops surrender before the IJA agreed to comply with the Potsdam Agreement?


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2021)

They were treated just as badly as the German prisoners taken by the Soviets. Von Paulus lived in luxury while the troops he surrendered were systematically mistreated and killed in Gulags with maybe 5000 returning home in the 1950s. No wonder he retired in East Germany. In the west, someone would have shot him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Did those Japanese troops surrender before the IJA agreed to comply with the Potsdam Agreement?



Japanese troops was riveting the Soviet troops near the border till August 15 when Lt. Colonel Ryuzo Sezima brought the cease fire order from Tokyo.
If interested in more details, here is a very good novel written by Toyoko Yamazaki in the 1970s.

The Barren Zone
The story of a Japanese army officer who survived many years in the hell of Siberian prisoner-of-war camps, only to be finally repatriated to an unfamiliar Japan on its rise from postwar desolation into frenzied economic expansion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)

"... Did those Japanese troops surrender before the IJA agreed to comply with the Potsdam Agreement?"
***
".... Japanese troops was riveting the Soviet troops near the border till August 15 when Lt. Colonel Ryuzo Sezima brought the cease fire order from Tokyo."
Surrender of Japan - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2021)

What 30mm cannons can do. B-17 “Lady B Good” after an attack by Me 262 in Berlin raid, March 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Photo 1945 Russian Soldiers Berlin Black Market Germany WW II Image VTG WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Photo 1945 Russian Occupied Black Market Berlin Germany Photograph VTG WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Photo 1945 Black Market Activities Berlin Germany German Photograph VTG WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

WWF: USAAF maintenance/salvage cranes (Standard/Sterling/Reo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

Source: USAAF vehicles WW2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2021)

B-17G 44-8105 of the 353rd Bomb Squadron, 301st Bomb Group, 15AF. This B17 survived the war and returned to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

Federal, Reo, Sterling

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

[TwinBeech]
The round device just in front of the radiator is an inertia starter exactly like the ones used on WWII aircraft engines. This starter had a heavy flyweight that could be cranked up to speed. It could then be engaged to turn the engine over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

american_hawker_hurricane_usaaf-jpg.616996

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 22, 2021)

dadf905ff01ee9aa9640c97-jpg.616997

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616996
> 
> american_hawker_hurricane_usaaf-jpg.616996


Best looking Hurricane ever!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2021)

d8-marianas-b-29-catvisitorcenter-107w-1-jpg.617015

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 23, 2021)

air_ministry_second_world_war_official_collection_ci438-jpg.617016

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

1940's WWII Snapshot SIGN Photo "HEADQUARTERS" 3rd Amphibian Truck~U.S. MARINES~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

WW2 WWII PHOTO - US NAVY SEABEES INSIGNIA - REPRODUCTION FROM ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2021)

B-17G formation of the 91st bomb group 324th bomb squadron. The lead bombardiers have dropped their smoke markers. And that's the sign for the others to salvo their gifts to Germany,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

8th Airforce

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)

avro_lancaster_-_waddington_-_royal_australian_air_force_in_england-_1944_hu69092-jpg.617114

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2021)

A B-17G Flying Fortress of the 390th BG crash landed near Ettenheim France. Jan 20 1945. S/N 44-8151 The German civilians seem to be having a good time looking at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 44-8105 of the 353rd Bomb Squadron, 301st Bomb Group, 15AF. This B17 survived the war and returned to the US.
> 
> View attachment 616941



Looking at the ball turret - looks like a weather balloon being forced out?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2021)

It's gotta be the shadows making it look round right?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Looking at the ball turret - looks like a weather balloon being forced out?
> 
> View attachment 617156


Thats a radar dome.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Thats a radar dome.



Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 25, 2021)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 617177
> View attachment 617178


Look who's coming to dinner tonight.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 HOMEFRONT PAINTINGS COWS TO MAKE VISIBLE IN BLACKOUT 16 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY 38 | eBay

Must be a light tank.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

WWP: 9th_infantry_division_m29_laying_commo_wire_france_5jan45-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

/m2_10_panzer_division_afrikakorps_tunisia-jpg.617211

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

xx_corps_hq_m2a1_in_white_camo_thionville_france_12jan45-jpg.617212

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

.... the Arsenal of Mobility ..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2021)

A B17 ground crew chalks messages on bombs meant for the Nazi's and German people who started the war. A crewman is on his way to write down his thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B17 ground crew chalks messages on bombs meant for the Nazi's and German people who started the war. A crewman is on his way to write down his thoughts.



I like your pics but disagree with your simplistic statement. My 12 year old mother didn't start the war and did not deserve to be bombed while passing through Dresden while fleeing the Russians. I would have let this go but it's the second instance I've seen of this kind of statement and ask for a bit of forethought. The subject of round the clock area bombing is too complex to be defined by such comments.

Keep up showing the great pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 25, 2021)

I knew I saw the picture in post 19274 in my misspent youth. It is a Kawasaki Type 99 Ki-48 test bed for Ne-00 jet unit flown Autumn of 1943. I dug out "The Jet Aircraft of the World" 1955.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)

Lend Lease

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

1943 the 10th Army Mine School - "blind training " - I.W.M. photo 21 by 17cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 SOVIET SOLDIER MOSCOW 1940 11 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

Altes Foto Frau in Wehrmachts Uniform 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

Foto1938 STEYR"200"WEHRMACHT-Auto"HUND-SONJA"KÜBELWAGEN100cabrio baby220 ww wk 2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2021)

B-17D and B-17E in flight 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2021)

I love “shark tails”.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 26, 2021)

Note the Es have the early periscope ventral turret.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)

Destination Leyte, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Mar 26, 2021)

The wheels of Mac's jeep are spinning. Is he stuck? I'll bet he didn't get out and push.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> These are actually A-36 dive bombers, the first incarnation of the P-51.



They are not A-36s. The ones in the foreground are Mustang Mk.1As destined for the United Kingdom, whereas the olive drab ones are a part of the British order that was diverted to the USAAF, the aircraft were NA-91s, designated simply as P-51s without the 'A' prefix.

A wee thing to remember, the Mustang/P-51 originated from a British requirement and so the RAF received it first, as the Mustang I. USAAF interest came subsequently.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... just doing his job as ordered



Yup, echoes of Robert Capa at Omaha Beach on 6th June 1944.



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 616407
> 
> Japanese occupation of Peiping (Beijing) in China, on August 13, 1937.



Wow! I took this in 2017!




Block house

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2021)

special ed said:


> It was an early Zero repaired by Chinese and AVG. They had to make some pieces hence the louvered panel.



Yup, two landed by accident on a Chinese beach and this one was evaluated and eventually sent to the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> avro_lancaster_-_waddington_-_royal_australian_air_force_in_england-_1944_hu69092-jpg.617114



Here it is today, on display at the RAF Museum.




R5868 

A minor correction to the title, 467 Sqn was an RAF unit, but was a Commonwealth squadron and the Aussie units were often referred to as RAAF squadrons, although strictly speaking they operated under the command of the RAF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 26, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B-17G Flying Fortress of the 390th BG crash landed near Ettenheim France. Jan 20 1945. S/N 44-8151 The German civilians seem to be having a good time looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 617134


IMHO the _information about the crash site_ is incorrect. *Ettenheim* is a town in Germany, east of the Rhine river. AFAIK this a/c, MACR 13375, crash landed near *Altenheim.*

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto1938 STEYR"200"WEHRMACHT-Auto"HUND-SONJA"KÜBELWAGEN100cabrio baby220 ww wk 2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 617376



"This was a deciding factor behind how prisoners were treated - as evidenced in the following discussion..."
American soldier: "Hande hoch!"
German soldier: "Wait, wait..." retrieves dog from glove compartment...
American soldier: "Awwww... "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

The Burma Campaign

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY ANTI TANK TRAINING 44 | eBay

Apparently the tank farted with a vengeance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ 20 | eBay

Ticking? what ticking??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

Through his eyes: Brigadier General Charles D Palmer (right) receives the Legion of Merit from Lieutenant General Alexander M Patch. The below pictures were taken by Palmer during his time in Europe during WWII 
Following series of Pictures are credit General Palmer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

B-17 salvage/recovery, France, 1944, crew baiiled and pilot landed OK

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

william_hitler_worldwartwo-filminspector-jpg.617493
Nephew William ... the black sheep in the Hitler family,no doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ 20 | eBay
> 
> Ticking? what ticking??




"Wives of British servicemen in World War Two always dreaded when their husbands brought their work home with them..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



REO Speedwagon concert... geddit?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

.... right on. The Studabaker Chapter

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 617493
> 
> william_hitler_worldwartwo-filminspector-jpg.617493
> Nephew William ... the black sheep in the Hitler family,no doubt




I can feel a "Hitler reacts to..." meme coming along...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

Small town Wisconsinn - just before and during ww2
....

























turbo chargers to barrels of powdered milk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



This guy's my role model; he gots his lunch box, sleeves rolled up, cotton shirt on under his work shirt, jacket in case it gets cold, hand in his pocket and baseball cap at a jaunty angle. He also got a slightly guarded expression on his face because he's being photographed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 27, 2021)

... he's a miner

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

Eastward bound ..... virgins

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful old faithful

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

Over-reach in India .... the Siege of Imphal/Kohima. March until July 1944

British General Wm Slim vs IJA Generals Tenaka, Renya Mutaguchi

































In the Asian war, General Slim was the most successful Allied Commander in WW2, measured by the largest number of IJA. forces that he engaged/defeated in command.
Source; Stilwell the American Patriot

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

And today ....
















Air Supply was the key to victory

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 28, 2021)

... lost over the Bay of Bengal






Nakajima Ki-43 - Wikipedia




Tateo Katō - Wikipedia
... his mount

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

WW2 photo American Marine with M2-2 Flamethrower on Iwo Jima Island #861 | eBay

Need a light buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> And today ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so cool, Mike; thanks for supplying those.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Beautiful old faithful



IX Sqn Wellington Is in the year before the war with their Vickers-designed single gun turrets. A very naive time with storm clouds brewing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER VOLKSSTRUM 407 | eBay

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban  1 st Airborne.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)

Pre-war Manila

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ground crew loading 50 cal ammo into the ball turret of a B-17 bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)

b-24_liberator_comes_in_for_landing_at_midway_island_1943-jpg.617825

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)

aerial_lighthouse_trailer-jpg.617838

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)

chinese_troops_on_stuart_tanks_ledo_road-jpg.617839





https://tanks-encyclopedia.com/ww2/US/M5_stuart.php

Once again, we see a weapon that wasn't great ... but was available and reliable.
The M3-M5 Stuart tank ... the British referred to it as "the Honey" ... for its comfortable ride.
Stuarts served from The Aleutians to Burma to Anzio to the Soviet Front.
22,744 M-3 built
8,884 M-5 built
Built by:
American Car
Cadillac
GMC
Massey Ferguson

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)

Kuomintang forces, pre 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> chinese_troops_on_stuart_tanks_ledo_road-jpg.617839
> View attachment 617840
> 
> 
> ...



Such motorized troops became the weak point in the muddy land of China against the communists who relied on the foot in the late 1940s civil war. This is a testimony by an IJA officer who stayed in China in the postwar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2021)

B-17F 41-24457 “The Aztec’s Curse” of the 27th Bombardment Squadron, 11th Bomb Group, leaving the target after a strike against Japanese shipping off Gizo Island, Solomon Islands – PTO 1942

Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

".... Such motorized troops became the weak point in the muddy land of China against the communists who relied on the foot in the late 1940s civil war. This is a testimony by an IJA officer who stayed in China in the postwar."

this photo ... posted earlier ... is of a typical "tank trap". Shovels against tanks .. that's asymmetrical

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

Mothership Japan, 1950

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 31, 2021)

China ... a love story.
Christian America was_ moved_ by China ... influenced by Protestant missionaries ... and saw China as a country of vast potential ... and in need of the Lord's Grace. and reform This focus made military decisions difficult ... in the face of Kuomintang corruption and unwillingness to accept sound military stategy.
On August 1, 1945 the IJA was largely undefeated in China. 
Unaware of the Manhatten Project, General Chenault, Chang Kai Shek and his cohort favored a plan to bomb Japan to ashes from China and conduct amphibious operation to bite off and retake large chunks of the coastal areas and ultimately to defeat the IJA, in China .... this game plan promised to yield even larger aid contributions from the USA for the pending Civil War.
Churchill was exasperated with FDR's deference to China but America remained supportive of the Nationalists, even though their regime was indifferent to the needs of the masses and careless ...
The following, courtesy "The Atlantic" ... America interacts

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)

In " The Last Flight Out Of Kweilin" the author, a C-47 radio operator tells how it was the IJA CAVALRY that reached the B-29 base first ... their time to get out,
..... tanks were used well where they were useful but the horse was/is still king of reconnaissance, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2021)

B-17E Flying Fortress of the 97th BG, 342nd Bomb Squadron – crew prepares for mission August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 5 photos from the German Occupation of Jersey and Guernsey | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 279 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN SOLDIER 279 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 618160


Is that a “Ma Deuce”?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Crew with B-17E Flying Fortress “Chief Seattle” 41-2656 of the 19th Bombardment Group, 435th Bombardment Squadron at 7 Mile Drome near Port Moresby.

What became of this plane? On August 14, 1942 at 6:02am took off from 7-Mile Drome near Port Moresby piloted by 1st Lt. Wilson L. Cook on a solo reconnaissance mission.
The flight plan was to follow the southern coast of New Guinea and at 6:17am over Round Point near Rigo turn to the northeast climbing to roughly 11,000' to cross the Owen Stanley Mountains. Then, the B-17 would fly over Buna at 8,000', then to proceed to Gasmata and Rabaul on New Britain. Finally, fly over Kavieng on New Ireland. Returning, this B-17 would search the Solomon Sea for any enemy shipping then return to Port Moresby.
After take off, nothing ever heard from this bomber and it was presumed lost sometime between 10:00am to 7:00pm near Gasmata. When this B-17 failed to return, entire crew was officially declared Missing In Action (MIA).
In fact, this B-17 was intercepted and claimed by A6M3 Model 32 Zeros from the Tainan Kokutai. That morning, the nine Zero took off from Lae Airfield on a flight bound for Buna to escort a convoy. The formation included: 1st shotai: Lt(jg) Joji Yamashita, FPO2c Ichirobei Yamazaki and FPO3c Hiroshi Okano. 2nd shotai: Lt(jg) Takeyoshi Ono, FPO1c Sadao Yamashita, FPO3c Masami Arai. 3rd shotai: WO Sahei Yamashita, FPO2c Enji Kakimoto, F1c Kihachi Ninomiya.
According to Japanese records, the Zeros intercepted a single B-17 at 7:35am over the Solomon Sea south of New Britain. The bomber's defensive fire severely damaged A6M3 Zero piloted by Lt(jg) Takeyoshi Ono. At 7:40, the three Zeros of the 1st shotai claimed the B-17 as shot down. Afterwards, the 2nd shotai escorted Lt(jg) Takeyoshi Ono's damaged Zero and all three land Buna Airfield.
As B-17E "Chief Seattle 41-2656 was the only B-17 lost that date and planned to fly over the same area at the same time, the Zero claim corresponds this bomber. Likely, this B-17 crashed into the open sea and it is unlikely any wreckage will ever be found. 

Pacific Wrecks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2021)

Nanjing .... to Soviet aid

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2021)

The Zero fighter gives up its secrets.

Lieutenant Commander Eddie Sanders, United States Navy, taxis a captured Mitsubishi A6M2 Navy Type 0 Model 21 “Zero” at NAS San Diego, California, circa September 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2021)

P-47 of the 378th Fighter Squadron refueling at Lignerolles A-12 airstrip in Normandy - July 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 617927



Your pic has inspired me, MM.
Thanks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

GRUMMAN TBF AVENGER JAPANESE DIVE BOMBER US CARRIER LEYTE ISLAND WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITAIN BLITZ HOME FRONT BARRAGE BALLOON 85 | eBay

Is it me? or must the censor being very drunk?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 618319


Were they trying to tow that beast with that truck?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

Push start for the truck? Maybe an insurance scam?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Push start for the truck? Maybe an insurance scam?


The insurance scam fits pretty well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

... the Heer is 'claiming it' from airstrikes ... Army Group North was 'ambushed; by the KV-1 at first but they learned to use them as their own ... same with the T-34 ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

.. come Fly With Me ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... the Herr is 'claiming it' from airstrikes ... Army Group North was 'ambushed; by the KV-1 at first but they learned to use them as their own ... same with the T-34 ....


The mileage still sucked.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 618333
> 
> .. come Fly With Me ....


That’s a beautiful airplane no matter which side you root for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2021)

Quite an interesting shot in Post # 19,427 - a British tuck, Russian tank and apparently under German "ownership" !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes ... could have been, most certainly were, French Renaults and Citrons in the supply train.
.... from the Czech Grab in 1938 until the conquest of France and Western Europe ... it was The German Reich acquiring arms and industry to fight the giants ...... Russia and America ... IMO.
Long term, it didn't work well .... compared to the staggering mobilization that USA and Soviets were able to put out.

Dunkirk was a 'yard sale' for the Heer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

The China-Japan War demands to be understood and digested by we in the West who have taken-in America's heroic tale of the Pacific War with our mother's milk, so to speak. It mattered then and it matters even more today, as we confront a nationalistic, capitalistic, expansionist CHINA. The Chinese people know OUR history better than we know THEIRS.
The death of democracy started with the Shanghai Massacre of 1927 - endorsed by Chang and the Inner Circle but - outsourced to Shanghai's Green Gang. Exterminate the Commies in Shanghai - a breeding ground for 'ideas'.
This is 6 years before Hitler came to power, concurrant with Mussolini's beginnings ... but the 'shape' of Fascist Regimes was the face, of Nationalist China.
From the outset, Chang's War was with the Communists - he slaughtered them. So, as with The Eastern Front and Spain (fought from 1936 to 1939) things were political, and vicious

1935 - 1945 the longest campaign of WW2 ... and oddly .... a campaign where_ an influential portion of Chinese society _wanted the Japanese in control because _they _did it ruthlessly .. business and trade flourished.
But, could Chang's knock-off Heer fight and win? In General Stillwell's view, the Nationalists _never_ took the challenge for what it really was.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2021)

Chang's regime, like Hitler's, was narcissistic and, in the end, the IJA in China mobilized, galvanized, the nation ... and the Communists were prepared ... didn't rob ... didn't rape ... were organized and well led .... and TOOK OVER.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2021)

A formation of B-17s takes flak over Debrecen, Hungary, 21 September 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2021)

On this day, April 4th 1936. 85 years ago.

The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), lead unit of her class of 3, is launched by the Newport News Shipbuilding and Dry Dock Co. (Newport News, Virginia, U.S.A.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2021)

U.S. Navy aircraft carriers USS Lexington (CV-2), USS Saratoga (CV-3) and USS Ranger (CV-4) at Honolulu, Hawaii, April 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)

The Scene has been set ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 6, 2021)

".... The Chinese people know OUR history better than we know THEIRS..."

Point in question ... the Taiping Rebellion, (War of Secession), 1850 - 1864. Twenty- thirty million casualties.
vs: The American Civil War, (War of Secession), 1861 - 1865. 620,000 - 700, 000 casualties.
Which of these were you taught was a "bloodbath", if you were educated in the West?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Natives help a B-17 crew that was forced down for a wheels down landing on a beach, after a raid on Rabaul.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 618698


This was inspiration for a 7th grade geography lesson not to be forgotten. My teacher assigned me to research this event and make a class presentation, complete with maps, visual aids of a radio direction finder with to-from ambiguity, and a diorama of the crash site featuring a Revell B24 painted to resemble The Lady. The only B24 kits then were turret nose Js, and The Lady was a glass nose D, so I was forced to push the creativity envelope with wire and sheet plastic and an electric hot plate. Such fun, but it hurt to cut that beautiful model apart for the crash scene.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)

... and let us not forget Italy's war in Ethiopia
Orde Wingate ... in triumph, and in Burma

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)

mighty Kenworth (PAC CAR)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2021)

Crew of 92nd Bomb Group loading bombs on B-17F 41-9148 “Boomerang” This B17 was converted to a squadron hack in 1943 and survived the war. Only to be scrapped in June 1945. Note the censor has marked up what I presume is the Norden bomb sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 618786
> View attachment 618787
> View attachment 618788
> View attachment 618789
> ...


Is the last photo an FW-190?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 7, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Is the last photo an FW-190?


Sure looks like one.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Is the last photo an FW-190?



Yep The A-5 variant tested n Japan in 1943.









the pic source: WildEagles: Japanese Focke-Wulf Fw 190

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 7, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 618698


Lady Be Good was from a sister squadron in the same bomb wing my late neighbor Dick Hurd was in, and he and his crew flew on the same mission that claimed The Lady.
For those not familiar with the story, a number of planes got separated from the main group due to weather, poor navigating, and battle damage, and straggled back to Benghazi singly, some after dark. Benghazi had a reasonably powerful radio beacon that could be picked up leaving the "boot" of Italy southbound, so returning planes could home on it.
In an early war B24 this was not as simple as it sounds, as they were equipped with manual Radio Direction Finders, not the Automatic Direction Finders common today. In a manual RDF, the radio operator cranks a loop antenna around in a circle while the navigator monitors signal strength, noting the two relative bearings 180° apart where it peaks. Then the ambiguity has to be resolved by the navigator based on a general understanding of approximate aircraft 
location and general direction of destination.
The pitfall of this is if you're in the dark or in the clouds you can fly right over the station and be going outbound on the same heading if your nav happens to miss the momentary signal strength flicker denoting station passage. Apparently Lady Be Good picked up an undetected tailwind over the Med and overflew Benghazi long before anybody expected her to. Unfortunately, the ground station didn't have direction finding gear, so as they were talking to The Lady, they took her word for it she was still inbound, and as her signal got weaker, they assumed she was still far away and losing altitude. Nobody considered the possibility of an overflight. End of story. Until 16 years later, the sequel unfolds.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 618786
> View attachment 618787
> View attachment 618788
> View attachment 618789
> ...



Just in case, this is a true color picture by Sakura color film, later Konica.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 618806


Capt to FO: "Damn, looks like they're setting up a portrait camera over there. Quick, go bump the starters until the props line up pretty!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF AIRMEN MARCH THROUGH KINGS LYNN PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

I looked up in google maps the present day view.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 618806



Look at how well dressed they all are.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2021)

B-17F’s of the 26th Bomb Squadron, 11th Bomb Group, enroute to raid on Buka airfield and Shortland Harbor on Bougainville

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

The East Africa Campaign .... airpower
Following the Italian declaration of war on 10 June 1940, the remaining Wellesley squadrons participated in the East African Campaign against Italian forces in Eritrea, Ethiopia and Somaliland. Although obsolete, the Wellesley formed a major part of the British Commonwealth bomber forces, mainly carrying out raids targeting Eritrea and northern Ethiopia.[24] Sudan-based Wellesleys carried out their first bombing mission on 11 June 1940, against Asmara in Eritrea. Three days later, they were involved in their first air combat, when _Capitano_ Mario Visintini, future top-scoring biplane ace of the Second World War, intercepted a pair of Wellesleys from 14 Squadron on their way to bomb Massawa. Visintini, who was flying a Fiat CR.42 Falco, shot down the aircraft K7743, flown by Pilot Officer Reginald Patrick Blenner Plunkett. It was the first of Visintini's 16 air victories in Eastern Africa.[25][26]

In the early part of the campaign, fighter escort was not available and when caught by CR.42s, Wellesleys proved vulnerable to the Italian biplane fighter. Despite this, the Wellesley continued to be sent on bombing raids, bombing Addis Ababa from Aden on 18 August.[27] The Wellesley continued in use against the Italians over East Africa until November 1941, when Gondar, the last Italian-held town, fell to Commonwealth and Ethiopian forces. The final Wellesley-equipped unit, 47 Squadron, was then switched to maritime reconnaissance duties over the Red Sea, continuing in this role until September 1942.[28]

While the Wellesley was not a significant combat aircraft, the design principles that were tested in its construction were put to good use with the Wellington medium bomber, which became one of the mainstays of Bomber Command in the early years of the European war. During February 1940, three Wellesleys (K7728, K7735 and K8531) were sold to Egypt to serve in the Royal Egyptian Air Force.[29]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2021)

On this day on April 8th 1945.
One of the most iconic pictures of the airwar was taken. Wee Willy gets hit by flak and plummets to the ground.
On 8 April 1945, the 322nd Bombardment Squadron was part of an attack against the locomotive repair facilities at the railroad marshaling yards in Stendal, Saxony-Anhalt Germany. The squadron was bombing through clouds using H2S ground search radar to identify the target area. Antiaircraft gunfire (flak) was moderate, causing major damage to four B-17s and minor damage to thirteen others. Two bombers from the 91st Bomb Group were lost, including Wee Willie.
The Missing Air Crew Report, MACR 13881, included a statement from a witness:
“We were flying over the target at 20,500 feet [6,248 meters] altitude when I observed aircraft B-17G, 42-31333 to receive a direct flak hit approximately between the bomb bay and #2 engine. The aircraft immediately started into a vertical dive. The fuselage was on fire and when it had dropped approximately 5,000 feet [1,524 meters] the left wing fell off. It continued down and when the fuselage was about 3,000 feet [914.4 meters] from the ground it exploded and then exploded again when it hit the ground. I saw no crew member leave the aircraft or parachutes open.”
This picture - “We were flying over the target at 20,500 feet [6,248 meters] altitude when I observed aircraft B-17G, 42-31333 to receive a direct flak hit approximately between the bomb bay and #2 engine. The aircraft immediately started into a vertical dive. The fuselage was on fire and when it had dropped approximately 5,000 feet [1,524 meters] the left wing fell off. It continued down and when the fuselage was about 3,000 feet [914.4 meters] from the ground it exploded and then exploded again when it hit the ground. I saw no crew member leave the aircraft or parachutes open.”
The pilot, Lieutenant Fuller, did escape from the doomed bomber. He was captured and spent the remainder of the war as a Prisoner of War. The other eight crew members, however were killed.
1st Lieutenant Robert E. Fuller, O-774609, California. Aircraft Commander/Pilot—Prisoner of War
2nd Lieutenant Woodrow A. Lien, O-778858, Montana. Co-pilot—Killed in Action
Technical Sergeant Francis J. McCarthy, 14148856, Tennessee. Navigator—Killed in Action
Staff Sergeant Richard D. Proudfit, 14166848, Mississippi. Togglier—Killed in Action
Staff Sergeant Wylie McNatt, Jr., 38365470, Texas. Flight Engineer/Top Turret Gunner—Killed in Action
Staff Sergeant William H. Cassiday, 32346219, New York. Ball Turret Gunner—Killed in Action
Staff Sergeant Ralph J. Leffelman, 19112019, Washington. Radio Operator/Top Gunner—Killed in Action
Staff Sergeant James D. Houtchens, 37483248, Nebraska. Waist Gunner—Killed in Action
Sergeant Le Moyne Miller, 33920597, Pennsylvania. Tail Gunner—Killed in Action

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

.. disturbing, TSTL

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> .. disturbing, TSTL


TSTL?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

1935

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

... to say the least


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

Death of a Dream ...Italy's East Aftica Empire













Forgotten Fights: The Battle of Amba Alagi 1941 by Author Andrew Stewart, PhD | The National WWII Museum | New Orleans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)

This war was scarcely noticed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2021)

Good shots.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Apr 8, 2021)

Changing a P-40 engine in the field Dobodura New Guinea 






From WWII Photos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Changing a P-40 engine in the field Dobodura New Guinea
> 
> View attachment 618990
> 
> ...


Hey you eagle eye engine spotters out there, is that an E (Allison) or an F (Merlin)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)

583px-royal_air_force_operations_in_the_middle_east_and_north_africa-_1940-1943-_cm5381-jpg.619044

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619049


I watched a YouTube video by “Squire” on the War Thunder channel that had this tank. I like aquatic tanks. You might want to check out his video “When tanks don’t die”. I also enjoyed “Everything wrong with German aircraft“ and “A Steaming pile of ship”.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2021)

Madagascar ... February, 1942
The declaration of war on December 7, 1941 and subsequent moves by Japan challenged Britain and the Commonwealth's maritime lines of communication ... _supply chains_ ... both through Suez and around the Cape ... and Madagascar, occupied by the French under the fascist Marshall Petain's government was suddenly 'in play' -- this point being emphatically made by the Free French leader in Britain, Charles de Gaulle'.
Madagascar and the superb Diego Garcia anchorage ....





































had to be denied to the Japanese ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)

Gentelmen, I would like to remind that the title of the thread is the Picture of the day.... not Pictures.... I would be grateful if you could follow that. 

THX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Apr 9, 2021)

SB2U Vindicator in experimental McClelland Barclay camouflage design No 6 3*. *
I would love to build one in this camo* - *anyone know the colors?






Source world war photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Doug Campbell (Apr 9, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Fleet Admiral Chester W. Nimitz arrives in Tokyo Bay in PB2Y-5R Coronado on 29 August 1945.
> View attachment 593184


Possibly BuNo 7099.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2021)

A B-17 destroyed at Poltava (USSR) during Operation Frantic, June 22nd 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619125



Come on down to Capt. Vicks used tanks! We can put you in a low mileage M4 with rugged HVS Suspension at lend lease prices!*

*Offer not valid after cessation of hostilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 11, 2021)

A 33rd Pursuit Squadron P-40C gets unloaded from a transport ship in Iceland, 17 October 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF AIRMEN MARCH THROUGH KINGS LYNN PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> I looked up in google maps the present day view.
> 
> ...



it seems to me that this is a different intersection


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Stealth tech is not new. I have finally found proof. The P-47 See Through Jug.

WWII 1944 USAAF Gore Field, ATC Great Falls MT photo #12 airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Joeri Aleksejevitsj Gagarin. Legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have never heard of this plane.

The Short (S.b.3) Sturgeon began life during WW2 with the idea of it being a torpedo bomber.

The end of the war changed that and it spent some time as a target tug before being re-designed as an ASW aircraft… with a brand new nose.

The extremely deep nose, which contained two radar operators made this design to be really ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2021)

Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2021)

A design that should never have left the drawing board.

The Moscow Aviation Institute (MAI) came up with the idea of a light-weight ground-attack aircraft- the Sh-Tandem (pictured)


The Soviet government went with the other idea; a heavily armoured heavy fighter airframe fitted with guns and racks for bombs and rockets - what would eventually become Ilyushin Il-2 and Sukhoi Su-6

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Joeri Aleksejevitsj Gagarin. Legend.



Today marks the 60th anniversary of the first manned flight into space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2021)

Twin Niftys II, 43rd Bomb Group, 5th AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2021)

An A-26 of the 386th Bomb Group that crash landed near Beaumont, France, 10 April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Today marks the 60th anniversary of the first manned flight into space.


Indeed, i know the name and his first manned flight as long as i can trully remember. Thing is, the more i know the more a legend he becomes and ofcourse the program. As with the nasa program, big heavy brains and very big balls were involved. It is a shame the soviet one is not that accesible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> I have never heard of this plane.
> 
> The Short (S.b.3) Sturgeon began life during WW2 with the idea of it being a torpedo bomber.
> 
> ...


I posted a few of it.

edit: see here Search results for query: Sturgeon

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

Foto-Negativ, WK2, Ostfront, Blick auf Schilderwald vor russ. Kirche 5026-851/12 | eBay

ahhh the good ole days without google maps

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

If you ever wondered why the germans had so many new shape for their airplanes

Artikel zum Verkauf von miro-antik2012 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2021)

Rat Patrol!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2021)

The axis never had a chance. B-17F bombers under construction at a Boeing Factory in Seattle 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Apr 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619435


That grill reminds me of the new BMW 4 series.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 13, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Rat Patrol!


Without the stupid dialogue!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 13, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> The axis never had a chance. B-17F bombers under construction at a Boeing Factory in Seattle 1942.
> 
> View attachment 619458


Now they would all say "Made in China".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

org. Foto Kfz Lkw | eBay
org. Foto Kfz Lkw | eBay

Must be a teamster

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2021)

Great shots.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyotr Antipov went through the whole war - he burned three times in a tank. In January 1945, his tank came under enemy fire in Poland ... Hoping to save himself, he jumped into a small trench. He recalled, "I jumped up and there was a frightened German with a machine gun - he shot me point-blank and cut off my left arm, it was hanging on the strings. The trench turned out to be a camouflaged passage to a dugout filled with Germans. They didn't waste bullets on me, but hit me with rifle butts. To be sure they shot me in the head with a pistol."
Petya lay unconscious in a trench for five days. By what miracle he survived - no one knows. Doctors had to cut off the 24-year-old's left arm to the root, his right hand and both legs... After returning home, Peter began to master prosthetics, learned to walk, and even to write by clasping a pencil in the split stump of his right hand.
And then he got married, graduated from a technical school and academy, and worked in forestry all his life. He created an oak forest, unique for the Leningrad Region, which in his lifetime was named after him!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2021)

That is one tough dude!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2021)

B-17D Flying Fortress of the 19th Bomb Group being loaded with 100 and 500lb bombs. The date of the photo is 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619554


What a pity that isn't in colour. It must be wonderful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2021)

I believe it is L-L Soviet ... and wanted to write a lyrical caption for it, such as
"moonlit night off Taganrod ..."


colorization has come a long way ... i remember posting this in B&W (I believe) .... the color 'takes you there'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 14, 2021)

Soldiers of the 9th Guards Rifle Brigade, 11th Guards Rifle Corps, 9th Army, Transcaucasian Front: Scouts of the Guards Red Army Konstantin Antonovich Kadach (1922-18.04.1943) and Yury Dolubekov (1924-01.11.1942). 28.08.1942 . They were 20 years old. Maybe .
#Великая_отечественная_война@warsonline_military_observer
#Наши_герои@warsonline_military_observer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 14, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Pyotr Antipov went through the whole war - he burned three times in a tank. In January 1945, his tank came under enemy fire in Poland ... Hoping to save himself, he jumped into a small trench. He recalled, "I jumped up and there was a frightened German with a machine gun - he shot me point-blank and cut off my left arm, it was hanging on the strings. The trench turned out to be a camouflaged passage to a dugout filled with Germans. They didn't waste bullets on me, but hit me with rifle butts. To be sure they shot me in the head with a pistol."
> Petya lay unconscious in a trench for five days. By what miracle he survived - no one knows. Doctors had to cut off the 24-year-old's left arm to the root, his right hand and both legs... After returning home, Peter began to master prosthetics, learned to walk, and even to write by clasping a pencil in the split stump of his right hand.
> And then he got married, graduated from a technical school and academy, and worked in forestry all his life. He created an oak forest, unique for the Leningrad Region, which in his lifetime was named after him!
> View attachment 619549


Clearly, he did not get the memo that as a disabled person he was a victim.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2021)

P-47 of the 83rd FS, 78th FG at Duxford. The middle aircraft is 43-25528 HL-H 'Noamie Vee' while the nearest aircraft is probably 42-28518 HL-C "Green Hornet flown by Capt Robert T Green.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 14, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> What a pity that isn't in colour. It must be wonderful.


Here you go.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF G MARDEN CLARK ? ARTIST CARTOON NOSE ART PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17D Flying Fortress of the 19th Bomb Group being loaded with 100 and 500lb bombs. The date of the photo is 1942.
> 
> View attachment 619552


I love shark tales.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2021)

I saw a YouTube vid by "Dark Skies" (the Martin Caidin of the 'net) about the Swoose. He said that a B-17D named "Ole Betsy" had its tail replaced by the smaller tail of a B-17C after arriving in Australia from the Phillipines. It was then renamed "Swoose".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)

August, 1945. Manchuria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 15, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> August, 1945. Manchuria.
> View attachment 619643



The two soldiers on the left have pre-war helmets.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2021)

On this day 40 years ago. April 15 1981. Admiral John S. ''Jimmy'' Thach Died. Age 76.
John Smith Thach (b. April 19, 1905, Pine Bluff, Arkansas), U.S. Navy admiral, aviator credited with developing the ''Thach Weave'' defensive aerial combat maneuver during World War II.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2021)

As never having served I feel it inappropriate for me to give the salute emoji. That is something to be earned. When I read posts about the passing of a veteran, using a "like" seems in poor taste even though I'm sure the sentiment is understood. However, James Thach certainly deserves a "medal". He was certainly a winner. I intend to use the "friendly" in the future in these cases.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2021)

Didn't know he became an admiral. Glad to hear it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 15, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> As never having served I feel it inappropriate for me to give the salute emoji. That is something to be earned. When I read posts about the passing of a veteran, using a "like" seems in poor taste even though I'm sure the sentiment is understood. However, James Thach certainly deserves a "medal". He was certainly a winner. I intend to use the "friendly" in the future in these cases.



Its always appropriate to give a like or a salute to someone. We are a democracy not a militocracy. Besides, it's the thought that counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2021)

I appreciate your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

Operation Goodwood - France 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2021)

Maintenance crew working on Boeing B-17F 41-24353 “Cap’n & The Kids” of the 63rd Bomb Squadron, 43rd Bomb Group, Australia 1943
This B17 had a storied life. Read it here. 

Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

... the long, dangerous, ferry flight

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Once again, we see a weapon that wasn't great ... but was available and reliable.



Sure was, the Chinese made good use of their Stuarts and after the communist uprising, the Stuart became one of the first tanks in the PLA. Here are a couple surviving at the PLA Tank museum outside Beijing.




M3A3 2 




M5A1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



Groundhogski (in-joke for long time forum followers...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

The American leg Selfridge Field, Michigan to Great Falls Montana, on to Ladd Army Air Field, Alaska ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

b-17f_at_great_falls_montana_feb43_2-jpg.619781

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2021)

german-soldiers-lake-ladoga-1943-tiger-tank-kv-1-tank-jpg.619857

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orig. US Foto Portrait Hund Hündchen Puppy in GI Lkw in Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2021)

An SB2C assigned to USS _Hancock_ (CV-19) hangs over the side of USS _Intrepid _(CV-11) after the Battle of Leyte Gulf, 30 October 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo 1940 TDN-1 first US drone taxiing USS Sable carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Apr 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619889
> 
> WW2 Picture Photo 1940 TDN-1 first US drone taxiing USS Sable carrier


In the 1960s as a younster, I saw one of those at what was basically an aircraft bone yard in Tulare Ca. It was in sad condition with one engine missing while the airframe was deteriorating into the ground.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

1944 Press Photo Five Axis Generals captured by the Russians are in Moscow. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

It looks like the starboard engine was stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)

... yep, prop seems feathered. I hadn't notice ...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)

... 1942 The North American Front.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2021)

15th AF ground crew decorate bombs like they were Easter eggs, as gifts for the Nazi's.I believe this is a 451st BG bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... 1942 The North American Front.
> View attachment 619944


The P-40 at the front is from a canadian squadron?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619948


The B-24s have ASV antennas. Any idea if they were US Navy or USAAF? Also they seems to had some MG for strafing work.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

and out of curiosity, when did RCAF and RCNAF(?) start using maple leaf roundels?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> The P-40 at the front is from a canadian squadron?



Yep.. it is the P-40 K serial 42-45945. It was picked up by 111 Squadron RCAF at Elmendorf Air Base in 1942.
The pic was taken on the Adak Island, Aleutians.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Андрей (Apr 18, 2021)

CURIOSITIES OF THE GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR. SOVIET JEW HITLER SEMYON KONSTANTINOVICH
Hitler, while defending Hill 174.5 in the Tiraspol fortified region, destroyed the enemy with his fire for eight days. As a gunner of a heavy machine gun, he supported his platoon's attack with fire. Being surrounded and wounded, Comrade Hitler kept firing until he used up his ammunition, and then, without giving up his weapon, made it out to his own. For his feat Hitler was awarded the Medal of Honor.
The Medal of Honor is made of sterling silver. It is a source of special pride for those awarded because the medal is awarded for specific personal heroic deeds, whereas some others are awarded for group participation in an event.
A scan of a copy of the "reward sheet" describing the heroic deed.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 18, 2021)

Semyon Vasilyevich Hretsov, the only holder of six Medals of Honor. He went to the front as a volunteer in June 1941. In the winter of 1942 he was severely wounded, shell-shocked and had frostbite on his legs. For health reasons he might well have been discharged, but he stayed in the army and continued to fight as a hospital attendant.
Under Leningrad, where the battles were protracted and bloody, Semyon Hretsov performed most of his feats. He carried more than 130 soldiers and officers of the Red Army from the battlefield under fire of the enemy - most of them with weapons! And in total during the years of fighting the corpsman Gretsov rendered medical aid to several thousand people, more than a hundred of them owe their lives to him.

The six-time award of the Medal "For Courage" is a unique fact. Among other multiple awardees of the medal there are 15 cases of fivefold awarding and several hundred cases of fourfold awarding.
In addition, the Red Army man Gretsov took part in attacks and counterattacks on the enemy and destroyed Hitlerites. He went through the whole war, reached Berlin and in addition to six medals "For Courage" was awarded the medals "For the Capture of Berlin" and "For Victory over Germany". After the war he worked as a stucco-mason and was an unusually modest man. For a long time the fellow countrymen didn't even know that a unique war veteran lived near them. On the right side of the uniform you can see three stitched ribbons indicating a wounds. The badge was a strip of rectangular shape, 43 mm long and 5-6 mm wide, made of silk lace of dark red color (in case of light wounds) or golden (yellow) (in case of heavy wounds).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

Андрей said:


> CURIOSITIES OF THE GREAT PATRIOTIC WAR. SOVIET JEW HITLER SEMYON KONSTANTINOVICH
> Hitler, while defending Hill 174.5 in the Tiraspol fortified region, destroyed the enemy with his fire for eight days. As a gunner of a heavy machine gun, he supported his platoon's attack with fire. Being surrounded and wounded, Comrade Hitler kept firing until he used up his ammunition, and then, without giving up his weapon, made it out to his own. For his feat Hitler was awarded the Medal of Honor.
> The Medal of Honor is made of sterling silver. It is a source of special pride for those awarded because the medal is awarded for specific personal heroic deeds, whereas some others are awarded for group participation in an event.
> A scan of a copy of the "reward sheet" describing the heroic deed.
> ...


I would have given you a bacon but that ain't kosher.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I would have given you a bacon but that ain't kosher.



The one question I ask vegetarians is how they do without bacon in their lives...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I would have given you a bacon but that ain't kosher.



What does "Bacon" mean?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> The one question I ask vegetarians is how they do without bacon in their lives...



How do they.. quite easy.. just they live going hungry everyday.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> The one question I ask vegetarians is how they do without bacon in their lives...


It's an existence bereft of joy. (Psssst, don't let my wife know.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)

Андрей said:


> What does "Bacon" mean?


I asked the same question a while back. It is the highest honor one can earn here.


----------



## Андрей (Apr 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I asked the same question a while back. It is the highest honor one can earn here.



Good Interpretation


----------



## Андрей (Apr 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 619933



and the right motor is dead


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> How do they.. quite easy.. just they live going hungry.



This explains why they are so militantly sensitive about their cause!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

True.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I asked the same question a while back. It is the highest honor one can earn here.



It should always be revered as a joyous occasion to be celebrated; i.e just like every time we tuck into a good serving of bacon, of course...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

"... and the right motor is dead"
Sleeping. not dead.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

"... it should always be revered as a joyous occasion to be celebrated"
You mean 'Saying Grace'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

"... and out of curiosity, when did RCAF and RCNAF(?) start using maple leaf roundels? 

Early '50s. Everything you ever wanted to know about 'Roundels' 

Roundel Round-Up > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2021)

The ground crew having some fun next to a B-17E Flying Fortress in Australia, May 1942 I ownder what the squadron commander would say about throwing balls and hitting them so close to the plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 19, 2021)

Immediate post war ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Immediate post war ...
> View attachment 620232


I know that feeling. I hated waiting in line at the Unemployment Office too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 19, 2021)

A Tiger from the 502nd tank battalion of the Wehrmacht hit near Leningrad. February 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 19, 2021)

Crossing the Dniester River. 44th Guards Tank Brigade. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620183


Not my kind of strippers.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 19, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Crossing the Dniester River. 44th Guards Tank Brigade. 1944
> View attachment 620249


Everything went swimmingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Apr 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sure there was. you see the evidence. And the b-17G was also present in this very secret gathering.


So, where are F-4 / F-5 / F-14 / C-130 and P3-F?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> So, where are F-4 / F-5 / F-14 / C-130 and P3-F?


Now you are being silly. There were no jets in 1937.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)

type_97_shinhoto_chi_ha_at_hill_382_iwo_jima_japanese_26th_tank_regiment-1-jpg.620310

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> So, where are F-4 / F-5 / F-14 / C-130 and P3-F?



Captain America with Batman handed over the blueprints of these aircraft in 1945

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620312
> View attachment 620313
> View attachment 620314
> View attachment 620315
> View attachment 620316



Первый снимок был сделан у меня на родине. Во время войны Донецк назывался Сталино. On September 7, 1943, my city was liberated from the invaders.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2021)

US and Australian crew refuelling a B-17E in Australia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2021)

Is that a B-10, behind in US mkgs?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, as far as I know, There weren't any P-51's in 1937! not sure about rest!!!


You read it in the internet. It must be true.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2021)

special ed said:


> Is that a B-10, behind in US mkgs?



I wish but sadly no. That looks like a single engine aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2021)

The only other plane with that belly, fin and rudder with those early mkgs that could have made it to Australia might be an O-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 20, 2021)

Андрей said:


> my city


Hello from 2213 km away!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2021)

Using a magnifying glass, I can see the windows under the wing, so probably is an O-47.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



ww2aircraftdotnet forum members looking for the Golden Rivet...



Snautzer01 said:


> 1937 Paris Exposition Photo USAF B-17 P-47 P-51 B-24 B-17At Base of Eiffel Tower | eBay



Oh damn, it had finished the last time I was in Paris...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

A B-17 Flying Fortress of the 303rd Bomb Group flies over a smoking marshalling yard at Darmstadt. Printed caption on reverse: '55458 AC- One of the 1250 heavy bombers sent over to Germany Dec. 12/44 by the US 8th Air Force, the Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress soars over the heavily bombed Darmstadt marshalling yard during a US 8th Air Force attack on Nazi traffic centres suppliying the western front. Please credit: "Official US Air Force Photo".' Image @imperialwarmuseums .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Title: B-17 Flying Fortresses of the 398th Bombardment Group approaching their bombing run on Neumünster, Germany, on this day in 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Title: American casualties lying on stretchers aboard a landing craft, awaiting evacuation, Munda Point, New Georgia, Solomon Islands, 12 Jul 1943. No copyright available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Excellent in-flight photo of US Navy Douglas SBD “Dauntless” torpedo dive bombers returning after a raid on Japanese-held Wake Island. 5 Oct 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Title: American soldiers discover a Manet painting hidden in the salt mines of Merker, Germany, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

79th Fighter Group pilots pose for a photo in Sicily, July 1943. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Title: dog being posed by a German soldier, 1940, No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Marines from the 1st Tank Battalion pose with their M3A1 light tank on Guadalcanal, 1942. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

A Sdkfz 8 tows away a 130mm gun off of a Soviet destroyer. It is likely it was removed by the Soviets to be used as a shore battery in Crimea, and then captured by the Germans. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

T34 Calliopes along a roadside in France, circa 1944. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

Title: Pvt John G. Winbury hugging his 2-year-old son Robert just before sailing to Hawaii with the 251st Coast Artillery, California National Guard - October 31, 1940, in Los Angeles, California. US.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2021)

A KMT machine gun nest during the Battle of Shanghai, 1937. No photo credit available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, as far as I know, There weren't any P-51's in 1937! not sure about rest!!!


Of course it's not 1937 - no matter what the e-bay seller says. But here is my question: by so many wrong descriptions from ebay, Ali Baba, Google, Amazon and God knows from where, do we really need to copy the link when posting in this forum? Is it about the link or about the photo? Or is it about some copyrights maybe?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> So, where are F-4 / F-5 / F-14 / C-130 and P3-F?


In Area 51.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

british_troops_dismantling_road_block_on_tarantave-antananarivo_road_madagascar_november_1942-jpg.620364

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620363


Is this U.S.S. Robin?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

can't say ....
USS Robin – The Victorious U.S. Carrier that Didn’t Exist | Armchair General Magazine - We Put YOU in Command!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm sure the Admiral would know.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2021)

The ground crew loading 500 lb bombs on a B-17E Flying Fortress in Australia 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)

Arresting wires are disengaged from an SB2U Vindicator following a landing aboard the training aircraft carrier USS Sable on Lake Michigan, United States, 1943-44. ww2dbase

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Андрей (Apr 21, 2021)

These photos were taken by a war photographer Evgeny Khaldei. He met the war in Murmansk and finished it in Berlin. He took part in liberation of Sevastopol, storm of Novorossiysk, Kerch, liberation of Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia, Austria, and Hungary. He took pictures of defeat of the Japanese in the Far East, the conference of heads of the Allied Powers in Potsdam, raising the flag over the Reichstag, the signing of the surrender act of Germany. At the Nuremberg Trials, some of the physical evidence was photographs of Eugene Khaldei. You saw many of the photos, but did not know the author. 
Yevgeny Khaldei was born in Yuzovka, now Donetsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2021)

WASP pilot Dorothy Olsen with a P-38. 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2021)

Андрей said:


> These photos were taken by a war photographer Evgeny Khaldei. He met the war in Murmansk and finished it in Berlin. He took part in liberation of Sevastopol, storm of Novorossiysk, Kerch, liberation of Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia, Austria, and Hungary. He took pictures of defeat of the Japanese in the Far East, the conference of heads of the Allied Powers in Potsdam, raising the flag over the Reichstag, the signing of the surrender act of Germany. At the Nuremberg Trials, some of the physical evidence was photographs of Eugene Khaldei. You saw many of the photos, but did not know the author.
> Yevgeny Khaldei was born in Yuzovka, now Donetsk.
> 
> View attachment 620449
> ...



Can you translate into English what is written on the side of the airplane?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2021)

Says
F'n Germans go to hell!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2021)

Not quite the flowery rhetoric I was expecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 22, 2021)

Actually, it says "For Stalin!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Can you translate into English what is written on the side of the airplane?


Hold my beer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)

No. 151 Wing Royal Air Force Operations in Russia, September-November 1941 A mechanic attaches the cable of a trolley-accumulator to a Hawker Hurricane Mark IIB of No. 81 Squadron RAF on the waterlogged airfield at Vaenga, as a section of three Hurricanes flies overhead.
https://www.pinterest.ca/dimitrivrettos/

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)

A British aerial reconnaissance photograph of _Tirpitz_ moored at Kaafjord in northern Norway. The artificial smoke generators on the shores of the fjord have not yet obscured her.
Operation Paravane - Wikipedia
RAF heavies flew from Russia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 22, 2021)

Андрей said:


> These photos were taken by a war photographer Evgeny Khaldei. He met the war in Murmansk and finished it in Berlin. He took part in liberation of Sevastopol, storm of Novorossiysk, Kerch, liberation of Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia, Austria, and Hungary. He took pictures of defeat of the Japanese in the Far East, the conference of heads of the Allied Powers in Potsdam, raising the flag over the Reichstag, the signing of the surrender act of Germany. At the Nuremberg Trials, some of the physical evidence was photographs of Eugene Khaldei. You saw many of the photos, but did not know the author.
> Yevgeny Khaldei was born in Yuzovka, now Donetsk.
> 
> View attachment 620449
> ...



I think the bomber in the 3rd photo is a DB-3 or a Il-4 (most probably the last one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620520



Not many men with a VC, DSO and bar, and DFC and bar. 

Not that many men with DFCs, though everyone in this photograph has earned one.

From left to right.
Wing Commander Guy Gibson, VC, DSO and Bar, DFC and Bar.
Pilot Officer P M Spafford, bomb aimer (an Aussie, you can tell by his darker uniform).
Flight Lieutenant R E G Hutchinson (from Liverpool), wireless operator.
Pilot Officer G A Deering (a Canadian of Scottish origins) and Flying Officer H T Taerum (a Canadian of Norwegian extraction), gunners.

Only Hutchinson had previously flown regularly with Gibson.

It's representative of the multinational nature of many Bomber Command crews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 22, 2021)

Finnish Lieutenant Onni Koivisto, shortly before he was hit by a Soviet sniper's bullet at a position near Rukajärvi. The officer was showing the advanced positions to a photo correspondent, but was killed. 08.04.1943. Karelia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 22, 2021)

Pe-2 of the early series. Note the RS-82 rocket projectile (under the wing) pointed backwards to protect against enemy fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 23, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I think the bomber in the 3rd photo is a DB-3 or a Il-4 (most probably the last one)




There is a very good chance that this photo is the same IL-4. The author of the previous photo, Yevgeny Khaldei, is also depicted in this photo, he is putting on a parachute, standing on the right.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

Matilda tank ... Battle of Moscow (Typhoon), December, 1941




https://tanks-encyclopedia.com/ww2/soviet/matilda-ii-in-soviet-service
... 14% of Britain's tank productions went to the Soviets. There were Valentines at Stalingrad and Churchill's at Kursk.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm thinking the answer is no but did Soviet tanks have heaters?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

In his communiques with Churchill and the Allies, Stalin would grind on about "the second front ... the SECOND front ...".
THIS was the second front, opened by Britain less than 90 days after Barbarossa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 23, 2021)

The Battle of the Atlantic was the longest battle fought in WW 2.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I'm thinking the answer is no but did Soviet tanks have heaters?



Yep... especially after pea soup with the tushonka.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 23, 2021)

I was kinda' thinking along those lines myself.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

.... take your pick

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2021)

A B-17 of the 385th Bomb Group with engine damage. I bet some Private is going to be tasked with cleaning off the oil.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

Torch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Андрей (Apr 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Matilda tank ... Battle of Moscow (Typhoon), December, 1941
> View attachment 620595
> 
> https://tanks-encyclopedia.com/ww2/soviet/matilda-ii-in-soviet-service
> ... 14% of Britain's tank productions went to the Soviets. There were Valentines at Stalingrad and Churchill's at Kursk.



Tetrarch tanks were delivered to the USSR, to the North Caucasus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)

Hibiki was built for the Imperial Japanese Navy in the inter-war period. When introduced into service, her class were the most powerful destroyers in the world and remained formidable ships well into the Pacific War during World War 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Андрей (Apr 23, 2021)

During the blockade of Leningrad, there were motor barges like this on Lake Ladoga, and they were called "TENDER".
Out of 118 units not a single one was sunk. They carried cargo, people, marines, ammunition, and even tanks.
In this article you can find out more.
http://www.hobbyport.ru/other/ships/tender.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2021)

23rd April 1936: A man cleaning an old Hawker Fury aeroplane that is fixed to the roof of a garage in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2021)

A crowd of visitors, many of them children, inspecting Hawker Demons of RAF 604 (County of Middlesex) Squadron at Hendon, 23 April 1936. Large crowds watched the Empire Air Day display at Hendon Aerodrome, the 11th London Regiment (The Finsbury Rifles), which now comprises the 170th and 171s Anti-Aircraft batteries cooperated with the Royal Air Force in the display.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 24, 2021)

24 sqn RAAF Vengeance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2021)

Project Hula:
West Coast, Cold Bay Alaska, America equipped and trained the Soviet Navy in preparation for Soviet entry into the Pacific War - all Soviet-flagged vessels were immune from Japanese submarine attack - Russia and Japan shared a neutrality pact.
Project Hula - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2021)

BAIL OUT NOW! Flak has set two engines on fire. The crew now has seconds to get out. Note the open bomb bay.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 25, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> 24 sqn RAAF Vengeance.
> View attachment 620667



This was my first model

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620609
> View attachment 620610
> 
> .... take your pick


I'll let you eat it. That upper photo looks like canned puke.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2021)

HMAS Sydney

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2021)

Oopsy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

Argentia, Newfoundland, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2021)

Crashed 6 sqn RAAF Beaufort, New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 26, 2021)

Higgins Boat Works, Louisiana WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2021)

7 OTU RAAF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WWII GERMANS HAND OVER ARMS TO 51ST HIGHLAND DIVISION BIPPA ORIGINAL PHOTO 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2021)

the_british_army_in_the_normandy_campaign_1944_b9329-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Flak damaged Boeing B-17G 44-8811 of the 398th BG, 600th Bomb Squadron, 
April 1945. Battle damaged Halberstadt 8/4/45, tail shot away with tail gunner S/Sgt Wallace E Kasch still in it, and crash landed back at base [1 x KIA, 9 x RTD]; MACR 13869, Salvaged 10/445.
The damage to the nose was probably from the crash landing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2021)

An American sergeant photographs a US-built B-24H-5-DT heavy bomber (serial number 41-28641) that flew, with the German KG200 bomber squadron under the tactical number A3 + KB. The bomber has a broken front landing gear.
This aircraft belonged to the US 732nd Bomber Squadron, made an emergency landing at the Luftwaffe airfield in France on February 4, 1944, was used by the Germans for special operations after repairs and was captured by the Americans in Austria in May 1945. In total, the German KG200 squad included at least twelve captured American B-17 bombers and at least seven captured B-24 bombers. Location: Salzburg, Austria July 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> An American sergeant photographs a US-built B-24H-5-DT heavy bomber (serial number 41-28641) that flew, with the German KG200 bomber squadron under the tactical number A3 + KB. The bomber has a broken front landing gear.
> This aircraft belonged to the US 732nd Bomber Squadron, made an emergency landing at the Luftwaffe airfield in France on February 4, 1944, was used by the Germans for special operations after repairs and was captured by the Americans in Austria in May 1945. In total, the German KG200 squad included at least twelve captured American B-17 bombers and at least seven captured B-24 bombers. Location: Salzburg, Austria July 1945.
> 
> View attachment 621248


Consolidated B-24 Liberator
Baugher Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-5-DT 41-28641 Cee Gee (453rd BG, 732BS) force-landed at Luftwaffe airfield in France Feb 4, 1944. MACR 2968. Repaired and flown by KG200 as A3+KB. Recaptured at Salsburg, Austria in May 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Repro Farb Foto no Original Soldat mit Gasmaske Don Kuban Terek Kaukasus Ukraine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

VINTAGE FARB FOTO RUSSLAND SOLDAT FAMILIE 1944 PHOTO LARGE SIZE | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 621350


I caught a fish, THIS BIG!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2021)

Burma

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I caught a fish, THIS BIG!



Hahahahaha! I was gonna say "Touchdown!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 621350


Tank broken,I give up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 29, 2021)

at6 said:


> Tank broken,I give up.




It was like that too. There was a case where German soldiers encountered exactly the same kind of tank, in which a wounded tanker with broken legs was sitting and firing every last round of ammunition. When he ran out of ammunition, he fired back with a pistol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2021)

If we pull hard enough, we'll get it airborne again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

B17 in trouble with a pack of Me109's over Germany WW2 WWII Re-Print 5x7* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2021)

An XP3Y-1 in flight near San Diego, 16 May 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2021)

Hay! A Spitfire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2021)

Wish I got gifts like this..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2021)

Me too !


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)

So do I.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF VAPOR TRAILS OF 8TH AF COMBAT WING ENROUTE GERMANY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 2, 2021)

Members of the crew of the BV 138 of the Luftwaffe Maritime Reconnaissance Group 130 (SAGr 130; Seeaufklärungsgruppe 130), which has landed for refueling, communicate with the crew of the submarine U-255 off the New Land coast. August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2021)

An SBD makes a slow pass over the deck of USS _Enterprise_ (CV-6) in order to drop a message during the Doolittle Raid, 18 May 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2021)

Flying over those mountains in New Guinea sure looks forbidding.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2021)

CA-15

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

Black Day at Dieppe

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

loading_british_rockets_reichswald_08-02-1945_iwm_bu_1756-jpg.621844

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 3, 2021)

Glorious 10th of May – Turning point in the air war over Malta

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 621739


Is that in New Guinea? "Shaggy Hill" I think?


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2021)

Ilyushin Il-20 - a Soviet prototype for a heavily armored ground-attack aircraft to replace the Il-2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)

Uglier than LWS-6 Żubr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2021)

This is one I've never seen before. Looks like one of the illustrations from the National Lampoon's Encyclopedia of Humor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 3, 2021)

At first I thought that it was a joke photo. Russia must have gotten someone from France to design it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)

If you would drink what they did you would designe a such thing too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2021)

and then ask it out on a date.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 3, 2021)

I have seen a three view and drawing but never a photo, ..and flying, ..AND in color.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2021)

AA emplacement... Tobruk style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 5, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2021)

Those B17's sure were rugged. B-17G serial 42-107073 “Silver Shed House” from 452nd Bomb Group, 5 September 1944. It appears that the damage was repaired and this B17 eventually made it back to the US for scrapping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 5, 2021)

41 sqn RAAF Do-24K

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Orig. Foto 2 halb nackte Soldaten mit Brustbemahlung Stahlhelm | eBay

Young Adolf show his new tattoo.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2021)

If I am not mistaken, this B-29 was a smooth little psy-ops play - create some noise about B-29s coming to Europe, in England - to cover the movement of B-29s to China - to commence 'the alternative' strategy to bomb Japan to ashes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 6, 2021)

It was also to indicate possible higher attacks when B-29s were used by 8th AF (psyc as there were no plans to use the 29 in Europe). It did change some German thinking, i.e. the Bv 155 project for example.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2021)

Bombardier 2nd Lt. William Duane of the 388th Bomb Group during a mission over Europe. Note his oxygen mask and relatively rare M3 flak helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2021)

P-47 Thunderbolt over Mont-Saint-Michel, Normandy, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2021)

That is a great shot!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2021)

I agree. And a nice scheme for Geo, given the port wing tip.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2021)

Colourized but well done. From Warbird Information Exchange Facebook page.

Caption: Royal Air Force men examine a Messerschmitt 109 which crash-landed in Windsor Great Park, October 1940 piloted by Oberleutnant Karl Fischer of 7/JG27. Fischer survived and was captured. He made the forced landing after being attacked by Hurricanes whilst defending his bombers attacking London.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2021)

Nice colourisation job.
Fischer was very lucky, as the aircraft nosed-over, ending up on it's back, with the windscreen crushed. There are a few pics showing the '109 upside down, and also being lifted right way up by a crane.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

FOTO - MOTORRAD Kradmelder - FLUGZEUG - Messerschmitt Me 109 Staffelwappen ID125 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622258


Someone tried to "Ford" a river?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2021)

You've been having a pint with Terry. Got a coat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2021)

Northrop F-15 Reporter. This was the recon version of the P61. The first flight was made in July 1945. Served until the end of 60’s. here it is flying over the mountains of Southern California.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 7, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Northrop F-15 Reporter. This was the recon version of the P61. The first flight was made in July 1945. Served until the end of 60’s. here it is flying over the mountains of Southern California.
> 
> View attachment 622297


The last example was used for fire fighting in the 60s and 70s. Was always a thrill to see it every summer when it was based here in Fresno. This, several TBMs, and at least 5 B-17s every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2021)

Japanese oil barge on fire following attacks by RAAF Beaufighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 8, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> Japanese oil barge on fire following attacks by RAAF Beaufighters.
> View attachment 622378


Too bad it isn't full of made in China stuff.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2021)

at6 said:


> Too bad it isn't full of made in China stuff.


Please keep the political comments in check! Thank you!


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 8, 2021)

Not political, just Xi-nophobic.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (May 8, 2021)

Forget Prius, Tesla and all those other wimpy and sissy rides for urban travel. This is the latest and greatest, and is guaranteed protection against 'road rage' incidents. The brand new 75mm Recoiless Vespa. Perfect for Los Angeles, New York, Chicago, and any other large city. No one will 'cut you off' on the freeway ever again. Great mileage, too. Ammunition sold separately. (Photo credit: Claude Lacourarie, Flickr)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 8, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## at6 (May 9, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> Forget Prius, Tesla and all those other wimpy and sissy rides for urban travel. This is the latest and greatest, and is guaranteed protection against 'road rage' incidents. The brand new 75mm Recoiless Vespa. Perfect for Los Angeles, New York, Chicago, and any other large city. No one will 'cut you off' on the freeway ever again. Great mileage, too. Ammunition sold separately. (Photo credit: Claude Lacourarie, Flickr)
> 
> View attachment 622431


Also guaranteed to get any parking space that you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622519


Is that General Eisenhower in the background?


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2021)

Beaufreighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 9, 2021)

Beaufreighter .... I'm so relieved to see this picture and to know that this guy wasn't a bastxxd after all

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2021)

Ground crew repair a P-40 of the Flying Tigers at Kunming, China

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mothers Day






Picture from laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2021)

They were a thing. Officially known in RAAF service as the Beaufort Mk IX, referred to as the Beaufreighter. Approx 45 were produced from modified Beauforts and used by Communication and Air Supply Units in the Pacific.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

royal-air-force-operations-in-the-far-east-1941-1945-a-de-havilland-m8mpb5-jpg.622645

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

crew_loads_500lb_bomb_on_a-36_apache_robbie_in_north_africa_p-51_july_1943-jpg.622661

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

cleaning_a_50-calibre_machine_gun_on_north_american_a-36_1943_africa-jpg.622664

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2021)

RAAF Fairey Battles trainers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

soldiers_load_k_and_d_rations_in_auxiliary_gas_tank_on_a-36_1944-jpg.622725

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 10, 2021)

the_ground_crew_of_a-36a_42-84067_527th_fbs_86th_fbg-jpg.622726

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>


Heard over the tannoy... "Take a long look, ladies and gentlemen, these are Groundhog airplanes under construction here at Bell Aircraft. The front ones are Aira Groundhogs and the back ones are King Groundhogs. Next stop, the Soviet Union!"



michaelmaltby said:


>



"Aaah, can someone lend me a pen? I think I see a spot under the tailplane..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"The Ministry of Forestry's request for assistance from the Air Ministry in deforestation efforts met with blank stares from onlookers..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 10, 2021)

On 27 January 1928, the Navy airship _USS Los Angeles (ZR-3)_ conducted a landing on the brand-new _Lexington_-class battlecruiser/carrier conversion, _USS Saratoga (CV-3)_. 

I never knew such an event happened.






source laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

Андрей said:


>






Berlin Tour 35 

The picture is taken from the eastern side of the Brandenburger Tor looking west from the Pariser Platz; we can tell this because the quadriga on top of the gate is facing the photographer. The ruined building to the extreme left of the picture behind the tank is the former Buildings Ministry, where Albert Speer the architect, as Director of Buildings from 1937 was based. He lived in a flat on the top floor. The tank is located approximately at the very right of the colour picture above, and staying with our architect friend, he became Minister for Armaments in 1942, where he then transferred his office to where the white building to the right of the gate in the colour picture is, the Armaments Ministry. 



Андрей said:


>






Berlin Tour 25

Now, is this the original, or the posed image for propaganda purposes taken the day after? Note that the photographer is in as precarious a position as the flag bearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

stona said:


> Pilot Officer P M Spafford, bomb aimer (an Aussie, you can tell by his darker uniform).



He's been in the sun for longer...



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620591



"It was plainly obvious that it was the top turret gunner that had that special curry on the buffet for lunch..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


>



"Sirrr... It ain't goin' down on the lift..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> 23rd April 1936: A man cleaning an old Hawker Fury aeroplane that is fixed to the roof of a garage in Gloucester, Gloucestershire.
> 
> View attachment 620637



Hmmm.. I had to take a double look at this picture, it's not a Hawker Fury at all, but the only prototype of the Fairey Firefly naval fighter! What it's doing on a rooftop in Gloucestershire, I don't know!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"The improvised catapult system for the Malta operation didn't inspire confidence in the airmen..."



syscom3 said:


> In total, the German KG200 squad included at least twelve captured American B-17 bombers and at least seven captured B-24 bombers.



Here's where they were nominally based with KG 200, at Finowfurt, to the northeast of Berlin. The original wartime watch tower.




Europe 302

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> CA-15
> View attachment 621778


Interesting, I don't think I've seen a piccy of it with the traditional red white blue roundels before.



Wildcat said:


> AA emplacement... Tobruk style.



"Somehow I don't think Hoskins will make a good rear gunner, sir..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 621957



"Cripes! It's no wonder the Americans had trouble with them on their carriers..."

Pilot in the cockpit: "Are you SURE this'll work..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Ground crew repair a P-40 of the Flying Tigers at Kunming, China
> 
> View attachment 622538



Note the Ryan also undergoing repair in the background.



Wildcat said:


>



This is A9-712 and wears Japanese characters under the wings to indicate to Japanese forces on the ground that the war was over, in Bougainville. The writing reads "Japan Surrenders".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622725
> 
> soldiers_load_k_and_d_rations_in_auxiliary_gas_tank_on_a-36_1944-jpg.622725


Are the markings on the nose for missions or the number of food poisoning cases?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2021)

at6 said:


> Are the markings on the nose for missions or the number of food poisoning cases?


Thats for how many take a ways they had ordered at Chongs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (May 11, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> P-47 Thunderbolt over Mont-Saint-Michel, Normandy, France.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622186


I occupied exactly that piece of air space when I was learning to fly at Jersey when I was 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 11, 2021)

Андрей said:


>





nuuumannn said:


> Now, is this the original, or the posed image for propaganda purposes taken the day after? Note that the photographer is in as precarious a position as the flag bearer.



Everyone knows it's computer graphics

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 11, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Heard over the tannoy... "Take a long look, ladies and gentlemen, these are Groundhog airplanes under construction here at Bell Aircraft. The front ones are Aira Groundhogs and the back ones are King Groundhogs. Next stop, the Soviet Union!"
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaah, can someone lend me a pen? I think I see a spot under the tailplane..."




You are 80 years too late

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)

pilot_flt_off_dewey_l_gossett_527th_fbs_86th_fbg-jpg.622764

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)

north_american_a-36_m_italy_1944-jpg.622770

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2021)

a-36_bombs_527th_fbs_86th_fbg_1944_italy-jpg.622771

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 622763


Looks like Mt. Vesuvius.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2021)

B-17G-50-BO “LITTLE KENNY” SO+O 42-102459, Dropping Bombs 384 Bomb Group 547 Bomb Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2021)

B-17G-50-BO “LITTLE KENNY” SO+O 42-102459, . Hit twice by flak, the Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress flew all the way back from Germany in spite of a useless rudder and extensive damage to the entire tail assembly, as well as less obvious damage to nose and wing. The pilot, 2nd Lt. Verlin D. Reed, and the co-pilot, 2nd Lt. Howard K. Johnson, both from Boswell, Ind., did not budge the plane from formation. One piece of flak had gone through the left horizontal stabilizer and exploded against the vertical stabilizer, while another was exploding in the nose.

This incident happened on January 22, 1945. The tail gunner Ernest J. Gariepy was wounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2021)

Андрей said:


>





nuuumannn said:


> Now, is this the original, or the posed image for propaganda purposes taken the day after? Note that the photographer is in as precarious a position as the flag bearer.





Андрей said:


> Everyone knows it's computer graphics



? No, not all. Could you be so kind to explain?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ? No, not all. Could you be so kind to explain?




That's sarcasm.
You do not need to be an academic to understand that the photo is staged, especially since there is information about this photo on wikipedia.
The Russians have a saying: "If he kept quiet, everyone would think he was smart."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 11, 2021)

I was told by a Russian emigre that that photo was a reenactment. This was because of too much live ammo wizzing about when the flag was originally raised to photograph.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ? No, not all. Could you be so kind to explain?


This picture is not a computer graphic. Staged yes, most certainly. But not a computer graphic. This picture has been around way before pc i think. So you do not have to be an acedemic. Nor a sarcast or russian . Just being around wiil do the trick sometimes.

See post 19912

Edit. The famous iwo jima picture was staged. It happened but was done over. Still no computer was involved.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2021)

The Rosenthal photo wasn't staged. It was photographed during the second, larger, flag raising.
Two separate events. The second raising got a lot more publicity because Rosenthal's photo turned out so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2021)

Second raising you said. Now how would that have happened? Guys... just let us do this flag raising again for no apperant reason? And with a bigger flag that we forgot all about the first time. Ohh and hey do not notice that guy with a camera. Something like that?


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2021)

The original flag was carried by a marine in his shirt and put it on a pole so those on ships could see they reached the top. A larger flag was sent ashore to replace the small one. I am reasonably sure the famous photo is one frame of a movie done of the 2nd raising.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2021)

Not a frame from a movie. A photograph. A movie was shot at the same time, recording the same event, by Marine Sergeant Bill Genaust.
The first team to raise a flag on Suribachi was not even sure they would reach the summit. They carried a flag measured 54 x 28 inches. When Secretary of the Navy, James Forrestal saw the flag go up, he wanted it a for a souvenir. The Marines were determined to not let that happen, so the original flag was replaced by a larger one, measuring 96 x 57 inches, reportedly salvaged from a ship sunk at Pearl Harbor. The original flag was then returned to the regimental CP of the 2nd Battalion, 28th Regiment, and secured in Colonel Chandler Johnson's safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2021)

Machine Gun Test Bench for P-51 D Mustang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2021)

I _need _one of those!


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 12, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The Rosenthal photo wasn't staged. It was photographed during the second, larger, flag raising.
> Two separate events. The second raising got a lot more publicity because Rosenthal's photo turned out so good.


I believe the movie _"Flags of Our Fathers" _documents those events pretty well.
Here is the narrative describing the raising of the second flag on Mount Suribachi, mentioning the first one as well. 
All documents are from NARA.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 12, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Note the Ryan also undergoing repair in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> This is A9-712 and wears Japanese characters under the wings to indicate to Japanese forces on the ground that the war was over, in Bougainville. The writing reads "Japan Surrenders".



The word "降伏 (kofuku = surrender)" would have been understood "I surrender" or "Surrender!" by the Japanese forces.
Though a little bit longer, "戦争終結(senso-syuketsu = war ends)" would have been better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)

1943-north-africa-03-jpg.622875

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)

1942-northafrica-17-jpg.622876

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 12, 2021)

1942-northafrica-10-jpg.622878

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (May 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Machine Gun Test Bench for P-51 D Mustang.
> 
> View attachment 622814



Anybody know anything about this device and how it functions?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2021)

B-17G bomber 384th BG 546th BS 42-107083.
Missing in Action Koblenz 27/12/44 with Elmer Nelson, Bill Horan, Marton Dobrow, Derald Melton, Edmund Zaleski, Tom Raught, Ken Rohr (7 Killed in Action); Tony Occhino, John Manicki (2 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Prum, Ger ; Missing Air Crew Report 11248.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 12, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Anybody know anything about this device and how it functions?


It looks like something Wile E. Coyote would order from the Acme catalog.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Anybody know anything about this device and how it functions?


It's a bullet trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 12, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> The word "降伏 (kofuku = surrender)" would have been understood "I surrender" or "Surrender!" by the Japanese forces. Though a little bit longer, "戦争終結(senso-syuketsu = war ends)" would have been better.



Thanks for that Shin, good to know what the English translation is. That came from an original print I once saw of the aircraft in a museum. It had "Japan surrenders" as the translation written on the back of it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 12, 2021)

Андрей said:


> You are 80 years too late



I suspect you might be misunderstanding what's happening... They are supposed to be humourous quotes from people in the pictures, although your response is funny. Bearing that in mind, then, why did you dislike my Corsair quip?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2021)

formation_of_north_american_a-36_apache_in_flight_1943-jpg.623049

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 13, 2021)

HMS Formidable

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (May 14, 2021)

Crew and B-17G Flying Fortress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Crew and B-17G Flying Fortress.
> 
> View attachment 623191



The NCO standing on Left, Is he from Navy? If not mistaken, his rank insignia is red!

BTW, I hope all of these gentlemen returned to their homes in one piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 14, 2021)

Greek Warship "Ierax" 

She manged to escape to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2021)

507th Fighter Group P-47s under repair at Ie Shima (Okinawa), July 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2021)

unloading fuel .....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2021)

Some great images


----------



## at6 (May 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 623444


They were really barrelling along.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2021)

Indian Army engineers watch as a Liberator B Mk VI takes off on the first mission from Brown’s West Island to bomb Sumatra, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)

Malta, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2021)

B-17G Flying Fortress of 384th Bomb Group with its bomb doors open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)

Dropping napalm incendaries, Europe, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2021)

A 50-ton industrial crane lifts a Supermarine Southampton flying boat out of the water at the Royal Air Force Station Felixstowe on 18 May 1936 in Felixstowe, United Kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2021)

18th May 1936: British Airways passenger aircraft at Gatwick Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

1943 Press Photo Russian World War II drawing by cartoonist Boris Efimov | eBay

June 20 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Scheinwerfer Stellung Roscanvel Brest Flak Stellung 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2021)

58752dbb2acaa_413thinf-regt104thinf_div-timberwolvesrestingontrackaftercombatindreninnorthrhin-jpg.623912

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2021)

Cool Pics...


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2021)

Two B17's from the 384th BG.

546 BS BK+J 42-107121 “Kentucky Colonel”

544 BS SU+A 43-38062 “Pleasure Bent”

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2021)

Original WW2 8x10 Photo NRA Pinup Girls USO? ‘Do Our Part’ Rifle Association | eBay

The time were political correctess wasnt a thing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 20, 2021)

That NRA was the National Recovery Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

d-day-normandy-france-jpg.624034

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2021)

special ed said:


> That NRA was the National Recovery Act.



Thanks ed National Recovery Administration - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 20, 2021)

Many people don't know the National Rifle Assn is a civil rights organization founded 1871 to provide rifles to freed slaves so they could protect themselves. It evolved for all US citizens to be able to protect themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 20, 2021)

That I did not know and I'm a Life Member.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2021)

Y1B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Prototype 1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

Typhoon Mk IB I8-R of No. 440 Squadron RCAF, 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

typhoon_164__take_off_from_thorney_island-jpg.624053

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

typhoon_mn317_zy-b_247_bazenville-jpg.624054

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

typhoon_ib_181_twente_holland-jpg.624056

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

typhoon_jr328_jx-x_1sqn_1944-jpg.624057

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2021)

1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)

What a pity...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 20, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Y1B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Prototype 1937
> 
> 
> View attachment 624051


Really a beautiful airplane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624034
> 
> d-day-normandy-france-jpg.624034


I'm here to solve your Pidgeon problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

wc_baldwin_146_wing_sainte_croix-sur-mer-jpg.624093

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

/typhoon_mn851_184_camilly-jpg.624094

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

typhoon_181_bazenville-jpg.624095

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

typhoon_of_181_raf_squadron-jpg.624096

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 21, 2021)

typhoon_thorney_island-jpg.624098

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

when i was young i thought every ww2 pilot looked like this

WWII B24 Black & White Slides 493rd Bomb Squadron 7th Bomb Group 10th Air Force | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2021)

Wait, they didn't?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2021)

HEAVE HO! Sailors drag an overturned F4F along the deck of USS Makin Island (CVE-93), 1944-1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2021)

I bet Terry had something to do with that.......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2021)

Terry would be pushing it the other way.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

I found Terry

Lazy sob.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

1943 Press Photo Absenteeism chart at Air Service Command HQ in Fairfield OH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 22, 2021)

special ed said:


> Many people don't know the National Rifle Assn is a civil rights organization *founded 1871 to provide rifles to freed slaves so they could protect themselves*. It evolved for all US citizens to be able to protect themselves.



Have you any proof for this?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 22, 2021)

GTX said:


> Have you any proof for this?



The NRA's own website makes no mention of it:

"Dismayed by the lack of marksmanship shown by their troops, Union veterans Col. William C. Church and Gen. George Wingate formed the National Rifle Association in 1871. The primary goal of the association would be to "promote and encourage rifle shooting on a scientific basis," according to a magazine editorial written by Church."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 22, 2021)

Exactly. The "provide rifles to freed slaves so they could protect themselves" part sounds like a recent addition to make them sound more politically acceptable rather than being based in reality.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 22, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> The NRA's own website makes no mention of it:
> 
> "Dismayed by the lack of marksmanship shown by their troops, Union veterans Col. William C. Church and Gen. George Wingate formed the National Rifle Association in 1871. The primary goal of the association would be to "promote and encourage rifle shooting on a scientific basis," according to a magazine editorial written by Church."


This is what I remember reading about the NRA.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 22, 2021)

Long Tom - the Bulge

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624269



P-36 ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)

Vultee Vengance, IMO
or
A-35


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2021)

Crewmen hoist a J2F aboard USS Lexington (CV-2).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)

the Bulge

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (May 23, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Crewmen hoist a J2F aboard USS Lexington (CV-2).
> 
> View attachment 624390



Great shot - I suspect it was taken in 1941. The aircraft markings were revised on 23 December 1941. (The 8-inch guns were removed in March 1942, but - again - the aircraft markings wouldn't fit the early '42 practices.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2021)

Schoolboys experimenting with the Lewis gun ring in a Hawker Demon fighter, Empire Air Day, RAF Hendon, 23 May 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2021)

Children trying an anti aircraft listening post at RAF Hendon, Empire Air Day, 23 May 1936. I wonder how many of these kids will be fighting before the next nine years are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 23, 2021)

It's not dead, it's resting.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 23, 2021)

Prolonged squawk?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2021)

Folks - no politics please!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2021)

Photo collage source: Google Earth and File:B-24 Liberators over Bratislava, Slovakia on 16 June 1944.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 24, 2021)

marines_rest_in_the_field_on_guadalcanal-jpg.624592

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Dana Bell (May 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624682



Coo-coo-cachoo!

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624682


Looks like the port wingtips suffered some damage.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2021)

Mice ................

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)

red_army_greeted_in_bucharest-jpg.624705

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2021)

B-17's dropping Bombs On Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 25, 2021)

Polish Army 37mm-anti-tank-cannon-bofors-wz36-jpg.624710

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: BRITISH TANK DRIVER (B.L DAVIS COLLECTION) ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## pops-paolo (May 26, 2021)

dude, it's crazy how people take a snapshot in history and it is remembered forever and used 75 years later

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2021)

B-24’s bombing the Danube Aircraft Factory and Factory Airport over Csepel Island, Budapest, Hungary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)

IJA Takagaso volunteers. These indigenous Taiwanese troops were deployed as commandos and could live off the land. Some who were isolated in the Philippines did not surrender for 2 decades.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)

The kukri looks deadly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Aircraft Crash Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)

bundesarchiv_bild_183-j28519-_ardennenoffensive-_soldaten_in_schu-tzenpanzer-jpg.624942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)

para_4_2-jpg.62494

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)

Soviets in Berlin on Yankee wheels ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2021)

German battleship Schleswig-Holstein - fired the first shots of World War II when she bombarded the Polish base at Danzig's Westerplatte in the early morning hours of 1 September 1939.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625136



A war is a war but you need to drink...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)

... ah yes, the risks we take that we never imagined we would ever take ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625136


Not going to let a little peaceful protest spoil _my_ tea!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625183


Them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 28, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Them?


If atomic radiation made them big, atomic radiation can make them small again. Oh wait, wrong movie.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Vultee Vengance, IMO or A-35



Definitely P-36 or Hawk 75. Take a look through the canopy slid back over the fuselage, you can see the triangular window cut out. The detail features also match.




Hawk 75 taxi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 28, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Children trying an anti aircraft listening post at RAF Hendon, Empire Air Day, 23 May 1936. I wonder how many of these kids will be fighting before the next nine years are over.
> 
> View attachment 624420



Apple has never produced as good quality products since Steve Jobs died...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624687



I thought I recognised this picture, this is the light cruiser HMS Leander's Walrus. The photo was taken before the war during a research flight and is located in the South Pacific somewhere. At the time, Leander was part of the New Zealand Division alongside HMS Achilles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Looks like the port wingtips suffered some damage.



Easily repaired. 






(Source - Argus Collection of Photographs - State Library of Victoria)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625183



Anybody else... ???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Anybody else... ???


who didnt buy a ticket??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15858295

German plane shot down, debry comes down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

BoB

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

BoB German view

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

marine_tank_destroyer_m3_gmc_with_75mm_gun_cape_gloucester_pacific-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

1st_army_mp_and_m3_halftracks_with_trailers_in_ruins_of_alterkirchen_germany_1945-jpg.625277

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

us_troops_and_m16_gun_motor_carriage_named_hitlers_hearse_in_rennes_france-jpg.625280

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2021)

A TBD-1 of VT-3 at Kaneohe Field, May 1942. The aircraft would deploy with USS _Yorktown_ (CV-5) and be destroyed during the Battle of Midway

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

_unloads_m3a1_scout_car_during_operation_husky-jpg.625340/?hash=c757acd323febfd2a31e798bf124826d

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

marines_by_m2_await_advance_on_cape_gloucester-jpg.625341

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2021)

m3_half-track_white_factory_chassis-jpg.625342

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

m3_scout_cars_white_motor_co_yard_cleveland_1942-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

allied_troops_on_m3_halftrack_greeted_by_civilians_in_liberated_pioppo_sicily_1943-jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

Soviet liberators Austria, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (May 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625185





If I'm not mistaken, this is a liberated Odessa

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2021)

Aviation cadets with a line of P-40s at Foster Field, Texas (Southwest of Houston). July 24 1943. The aircraft closest to the camera are P-40Ks, while those in the background are P-40L's or F's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

"... Aviation cadets with a line of P-40s at Foster Field, Texas (Southwest of Houston). July 24 1943."

The benefits of ABUNDANCE ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

3rd_division_m3a1_half-track_with_trailer_strasskirchen_germany-jpg.625403

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

m2_white_motor_company_cleveland-jpg.625404

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 30, 2021)

sweet maneuvers ...
troops_in_m2_in_pineapple_field_during_hawaii_maneuvers_42-jpg.625405

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

the Bulge

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

5th_army_troops_in_m3_half-track_in_venfron_italy_1944-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

7th_army_les_rouges_eaux_8nov44-jpg.625542

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2021)

So there were Lee/Grants (of sorts) in Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

m2_road_test_white_motor_co_cleveland_oh-jpg.625549

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

xx_corps_hq_m2a1_in_white_camo_thionville_france_12jan45-jpg.625550

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 31, 2021)

us_army_m3_half-track_with_75mm_gmc-jpg.625551
GMC built this particular version, not White, but powered by White engines like all the rest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2021)

Ground crew of the 387th Bomb Group load 500lb bombs into a B-26 on D-Day, 6 June 1944

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 31, 2021)

In the Pacific, Marauder units would often cut out the solid plate on the upper half of the bomb door to reduce drag. Open bomb bays were said to reduce speed by up to 25 mph.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

91st_recon_squadron_with_white_m2_at_fort_bliss_1941-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

marines_75_mm_gmc_m3_half_track_in_action_iwo_jima_1945-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

1944 USMC Marines Bound for Guam Wash Clothes on LST 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay

my kind of doing the laundry.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

m3_gmc_halftrack_rolls_out_of_lst_onto_cape_gloucester_1943-jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

armored_division_tank_recovery_vehicle_m31_t2_at_chartres_france_1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- 2nd Armored Division- US GIs w/ MOHAWKS posed on M8 GREYHOUND Car* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

SS Joseph Holt, "Guinea Pig Squadron" mine sweepers in Japan waters, 1945 WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2021)

If I might derail the thread a moment, the LST photo brought to mind Hank Turner, a retired US Navy chief who served on an LST in the Pacific. When he found I was interested in WW2 he would tell of many episodes on board. The hatches on the top deck were always supposed to be closed because a fall through to the steel deck 30 feet below was usually fatal. They were delivering supplies to an invasion where troops were already ashore two days and the Captain hailed him on the speaker. He walked backwards so he could see the Captain as he spoke, and went through an open hatch. He was saved because he fell into the bed of a deuce and a half, full of duffle bags of Marines clothes.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2021)

My kind of war story!


----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2021)

Another of Hank"s was at some island just invaded, they landed two Shermans and as his job was over he walked forward on the top deck to watch the following jeeps leave and saw the corner of the ramp on a huge mine. He said it looked as large as a sewer lid. I asked what did you do? He said they stopped all movement and called ashore for Marine disposal. I said what could they do with the ramp on the mine. He said they scooped out the sand below the mine and carried it off.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)

hours before

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2021)

One more. The last, I promise. When I met Hank, he was a manager of a floor full of female clerks at USDA in New Orleans. I maintained a piece of Kodak equipment in his department and I would always use some of my employer's time to listen to Hank. This floor had about 150-200 women at old grey G.I. desks sitting on old grey G.I. swivel chairs. Due to age of both the chairs and the women, the central support was beginning to come up through the seat. Hank had tried to order new chairs often. One day as I came in, he yelled, "Hey Ed, I'm getting two thousand chairs for the whole building". I asked how he did it. He said, "The Navy way. I always asked for four thousand and told them I was going to lose production because of injuries." In the Navy, they had always said he didn't need that many and cut the order in half.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 1, 2021)

Keep ‘em coming. Maybe a “War Story“ thread is called for?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)

the source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/dizzyfugu/with/9730536744/
Thank you. 
Very creative, Dizzyfugu

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625756


Never seen one like these one.

A Coastal Command camo Wellesley, including ASV aerials and a four gun turret and NACA-type long-chord engine cowling?

Seems a very well done 3D tender.

Edit: tender=render

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 2, 2021)

the pic source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/dizzyfugu/with/9730536744/

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625775



I wish! So cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Jun 2, 2021)

In 2012, on the main square of the village of Bub (located 200 km from Perm) a monument to
Matryona Ivanovna Yakovleva. The sculpture is a modestly dressed woman in a kerchief with her hands folded on her knees, in the background - an airplane. During the Great Patriotic War Matryona Yakovleva donated 100 thousand rubles for the construction of combat aircraft for the Red Army.
Matryona Ivanovna was born in 1894 and lived with her husband Sergey Semenovich Yakovlev in the village, together they ran a big farm. In 1942 Matrena Ivanovna saw her husband off to the front. She was very worried when the radio read about the fierce battles near Stalingrad, thinking that he could also be there, and she wanted to do something to help. Having learned from someone that the combat fighter costs about 100 thousand rubles, she decided to sell everything and to collect money for the plane.
All the livestock went under the knife: cows, pigs, sheep, poultry. She sold the meat at the market in Perm. After cattle all the food-stuffs: honey from her apiary, butter, flour, pickles and jams left the house. Matrena Ivanovna sold everything and collected a hundred thousand. She put all the money into a canvas bag and brought it to the local branch of the State Bank and transferred every penny to the Defense Fund.
Matrena Ivanovna's husband returned from the war alive. He was wounded more than once at the front, and died in 1956. The Yakovlevs had no children of their own, but during the war, Matryona Ivanovna adopted a boy, Semyon Ieredchenko, and brought him up. After a fire burned down the house where the Yakovlev family lived for almost half a century, Matryona lived in the homes of her fellow villagers, who were honored to host such a guest. In 1982, the collective farm, where Matrona Ivanovna had worked for many years after the war, built a new spacious house for her. It was there that she celebrated her centennial. Until the last, she worked in the vegetable garden, kept livestock. From this house she was escorted to her last journey. Matrena Ivanovna died in 1995, a few months before her 101st birthday.
Money for the monument was collected all over the world. All the fellow-villagers responded, gave as much as they could. The memorial was initiated by the Perm Krai branch of the Russian Peace Foundation. This monument has become a symbol of all women of the Kama region, who made an invaluable contribution to the Victory.






On the monument is written, to Matryona Ivanovna Yakovleva from grateful descendants.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2021)

That is so cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2021)

I agree about the Wellesley. Flaps down and flying at what looks like 35000 feet. Gotta be a fake.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Gotta be a fake.



From a "what-if" modeller. Engine from a Wellington and turret from a Defiant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 2, 2021)

Rear Admiral Ernest J. King, U.S. Navy, Chief of the Bureau of Aeronautics, arrives aboard aircraft carrier USS Lexington (CV-2) in his new Curtiss SOC-1 aircraft, 2 June 1936. Note the plane's glossy blue flag color scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625756


Michael (and anybody who copied or posted the above or similar photos by a modeller known as *D i z z y f u g u - *I can recognize his models from miles), be careful with posting his creations without giving him credit or not mentioning his name . Even if you do it for fun, make a joke or else he'll come (sooner or later) after you, looking for his copyrights.
You've been warned!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)

THX Ives for the warning. 

Gents, I would like to remind you all that pics have to be sourced.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

churchill-mk-vii-crocodiles-and-mk-v-cs-tanks-of-the-1st-fife-and-forfar-yeomanry-germany-no-jpg.625915

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

Firefox: churchill_crocodile_flame_thrower_tank_in_action_in_france_1944-jpg.625916

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

Firefox: /m4_sherman_crocodile_flame_tank_in_action_germany_1944-jpg.625917

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

The internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

churchill-crocodile-tanks-move-into-position-during-the-attack-towards-hertogenbosch-23-oct-1-jpg.625931

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 3, 2021)

churchill_crocodile_tank_and_nz_soldier_senio_river_italy_april_1945-jpg.625932

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

churchill_vii_avre_with_fascine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

churchill_mkvii_crocodile_141st_rac_hongen-jpg.626046

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2021)

A 51st Pursuit Group P-36A at Oakland, California, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2021)

I have never heard of this one.

The Bolton Paul P.105 was planned to be operating from aircraft carriers. It would have been unique as it was planned to be a modular design depending on the mission. It was supposed to have a 3000 hp engine.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2021)

Internet-lancaster-bombers-jpg.626204/?hash=112aafa4cd202d1e5daf7cf4539f6e5e

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2021)

Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 5, 2021)

Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2021)

great shot of the Lancaster

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2021)

A P-40L used by the 461st Bomb Group as an assembly ship, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2021)

This Curtiss SBC-4 Helldiver of the Aéronavale is being pushed across the border between the USA and Canada at Houlton, Maine, and Woodstock, New Brunswick. This was one of 50 Helldivers bought by France, on its way to the French aircraft carrier Béarn in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia. Because of US neutrality laws, although weapons could be sold to Allied combatants in the early part of WW2, the purchasing countries had to arrange to transport them using their own vehicles or ships. The aircraft could not be flown from the US into Canada; they had to be flown to the Canadian border, and then pushed or towed over before they could resume their flight. 44 of the 50 Helldivers purchased were eventually loaded onto Béarn, but a few days into the trip back to France, the port of Brest fell to the Germans, and the carrier was diverted to Fort-de-France, on the island of Martinique in the French West Indies, and the Helldivers and other aircraft on board were unloaded there.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 6, 2021)

The Internet: Long Range Desert Group

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VC's spotted on the deck of the U.S. aircraft carrier USS Wasp (CV-7) in 1942. Wasp loaded the Royal Air Force Spitfires on 3 May 1942 and ferried them to the Mediterranean Sea. Here they were launched on 9 May 1942 to reinforce the British-held Malta (Operation Bovery). A Grumman F4F-4 Wildcat of Fighter Squadron VF-71 is parked on the left with wings folded. The British carrier HMS Eagle (94) is visible in the background. Both carriers launched 64 Spitfires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 626422
> 
> The Internet: Long Range Desert Group


In the above photo we see a Chevrolet WB (30 CWT) - of interest are the _Lewis Gun_ (front) and the _Boys anti-tank rifle _(back)_. _This is an early type LRDG patrol truck.
The classic LRDG-vehicle was the Chevrolet 1533x2 (30 CWT) wit the "water fall" grill missing several slats:




Photo copied from LRDG, Long Range Desert Group 1940-1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

1942 WW2 Article GREMLINS , Aerial Pixies Trouble Wartime pilots 060721 | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 7, 2021)

The Internet: T-26 tanks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 RED CROSS NURSES HAVING FUN 17 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 8, 2021)

Police that brass, soldier!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 *RED CROSS NURSES HAVING FUN* 17 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626659



The original description of this picture is : _Red Cross nurses in London practiced jumping over hurdles to stay in shape while wearing their uniform skirts, aprons, and shoes.1940_
But maybe it was *fun* for the onlookers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2021)

The internet:














battle_of_bzura_1939-polish_infantry_18_reg-gif.626746/?hash=35e3bbbdb40f1a19aeb7395a5e7e2a15

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2021)

Damaged during mission to Oschersleben B-17G Flying Fortress 42-31178 “Buckeye Boomerang” of the 401st BS, 91st Bomb Group, Bassingbourn 1944 Dec 30 1943, on return from mission, it became lost in poor weather and crash landed Old Windsor, Berks, UK. Salvaged n/battle damaged SAD 1/1/44.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Croatian air force WW II Zrakoplovstvo NDH General Vladimir Kren Airplane Fokker | eBay

Vladimir Kren - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2021)

Marauders radioman ... the internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2021)

Damaged B-17G 43-37853 “Leading Lady” of the 452nd Bomb Group, 729th BS. 31 December 1944 The tailgunner, S/Sgt John Monahan was KIA when this bomber was damaged. The B17 was repaired and made its back to the US for scrapping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 11, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 12, 2021)

The Internet: 1942-operation-torch-01-jpg.627117

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 12, 2021)

Ejército del Aire (Spanish Air Force), Ala Mixta 36 (Mixed Wing 36), sometime between late 50's and early 60's in Gando Air Base, Gran Canaria, Canary Islands.

The Ju 52 is actually a CASA 352L (license built Ju 52) from Escuadrón 361 and the T-6s Texan are from Escuadrón 363.

The other squadrons in the Wing were Escuadrón 362 (CASA 2111, license built He 111) and Escuadrón 364 (Hispano Aviación HA-1112, license built Bf.109).

Not WW2 era but WW2 protagonists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2021)

A P47 at a forward operating base in Normandy. Summer of 1944.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2021)

I’m sure many air crews had this attitude. Lol

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2021)

The Internet: early T-34

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

bundesarchiv_bild_101i-005-0015-28-_jugoslawien-_polizeieinsatz-_truppentransport-jpg.627400

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 14, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 14, 2021)

Anybody fancy a trip on these ferries in anything but a flat calm?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Katze Schiffsmaskottchen im Kanonenrohr eines Kriegsschiffes | eBay

Atlantic sea 31-3-43

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2021)

Ferries ... and they were proposed and made-ready in the coastal ports for use in Sea Lion, 1940. Staggering ....
Those same ferries did see action in amphibious operations against the Soviets on hhe black sea, IIRC

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2021)

Battle damaged B-17G from 379th Bomb Group, June 1944

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2021)

The Vickers Wellington bomber. The type made its first flight this day in 1936. 11,461 Wellingtons were produced.

The Vickers Wellington was a British twin-engine, long range medium bomber designed in the mid-1930s at Brooklands in Weybridge, Surrey, by Vickers-Armstrongs' Chief Designer, R. K. Pierson. It was widely used as a night bomber in the early years of the Second World War, before being displaced as a bomber by the larger four-engine "heavies" such as the Avro Lancaster. The Wellington continued to serve throughout the war in other duties, particularly as an anti-submarine aircraft. It was the only British bomber to be produced for the entire duration of the war. The Wellington was popularly known as the Wimpy by service personnel, after J. Wellington Wimpy from the Popeye cartoons and a Wellington "B for Bertie" had a starring role in the 1942 Oscar-nominated Powell and Pressburger film One of Our Aircraft Is Missing. The Wellington was one of two bombers named after Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, the other being the Vickers Wellesley.

The Wellington used a geodesic construction method, which had been devised by Barnes Wallis inspired by his work on airships, and had previously been used to build the single-engine Wellesley light bomber. The fuselage was built up from 1650 elements, consisting of aluminum alloy (duralumin) W-beams that were formed into a large framework. Wooden battens were screwed onto the aluminum, and these were covered with Irish linen, which, once treated with many layers of dope, formed the outer skin of the aircraft. The metal lattice gave the structure tremendous strength, because any one of the stringers could support some of the weight from even the opposite side of the aircraft. Blowing out one side's beams would still leave the aircraft as a whole intact; as a result, Wellingtons with huge areas of framework missing continued to return home when other types would not have survived; the dramatic effect was enhanced by the doped fabric skin burning off, leaving the naked frames exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Gotta love those seabee's boys. Hell of a bbq

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2021)

German B-17F “Wulfe Hound” DL+XC 41-24585 B-17F #41-24585 "Wulfe-Hound" was assigned 360BS/303BG [PU-B] Bangor 14-Oct-42; Molesworth 16-Oct-42; Missing in Action Rouen-Sotteville 12-Dec-42 sustained damage from enemy aircraft, force landed in a field in France. Was removed and repaired by the Germans and flew with KG200. No MACR issued. 4 POW 6 EVD. Aircraft participated in 3 Operations. 

18-Nov-42 Mission #1 - U-Boat pens, St. Nazaire, France
6-Dec-42 Mission #2 - Carriage & Wagon Works, Lille, France 
12-Dec-42 LAST OPERATION Mission #3 Railroad marshalling yards, Rouen, France. 

First B-17 captured by Luftwaffe restored at Rechlin, Ger. and used for affiliation and demonstration duties, then assigned to I./KG200 as A3+AE in Sep 43. Transferred to ELG at Wadi Tamet, Libya as part of the station coded Traviata to study British troop movements, but on 16-Apr-44 was low on fuel and pilot Ober Lt Dumke slightly injured was forced to ditch in shallow water in Bay of Kalamata with no loss to crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2021)

Boeing B-17G-50-BO “LITTLE KENNY” SO+O 42-102459, Dropping Bombs 384 Bomb Group 547 Bomb Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2021)

The Intertnet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 624943


Bring up the strippers !!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 625183


So I caught him with his pants down.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

D4 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg 39 deut. Stahlhelm mit Katzen Baby drin wie Süßßßßßßßß | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für D4 Foto Polen Blitzkrieg 39 deut. Stahlhelm mit Katzen Baby drin wie Süßßßßßßßß bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

The internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2021)

B-17F bombers dropping their load on the Nazi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

The Internet




Start of the Bataan death march

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

Internet: Prototype Vickers 447 DW506 at Farnborough prior to its maiden flight on 23 October 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 18, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 19, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 19, 2021)

WASP Dorothy Dodd sits on the wing of a P-40N at Fort Sumner, New Mexico, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fantastic Original 1942 Press Photo, Women "Manicuring a Tank" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fantastic Original 1942 Press Photo, Women "Manicuring a Tank" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

DVD Sailor WW2 Photo album Merchant Aircraft Carrier Amastra FAA Swordfish 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD Sailor WW2 Photo album Merchant Aircraft Carrier Amastra FAA Swordfish 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

The Internet: pilots. Aleutians

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2021)

_Tampa Tornado_ of the 92nd Bomb Group at RAF Kimbolton during an open house for local schoolchildren

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2021)

Internet: Tarawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2021)

B-17G bomber 384th BG 546th BS 42-107083

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2021)

... that's a 'D' shot ... just need the matching doll


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 21, 2021)

The prototype Handley Page Hampden makes its first flight, 21 June 1936. What an ugly airplane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2021)

Heck, that ain’t even trying! Aux Armes, mes citoynes! Formez vos escadrilles!



edited for spelling.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G bomber 384th BG 546th BS 42-107083
> View attachment 629351








42-107083 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com





B-17G-35-DL Delivered Tulsa 15/2/44; Grenier 11/3/44; Assigned 547BS/384BG [SO-B] Grafton Underwood 6/4/44; 546BS [BK-B]; Missing in Action Koblenz 27/12/44 with Elmer Nelson, Bill Horan, Marton Dobrow, Derald Melton, Edmund Zaleski, Tom Raught, Ken Rohr (7 Killed in Action); Tony Occhino, John Manicki (2 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Prum, Ger ; Missing Air Crew Report 11248.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

1942 Press Photo WWII Australian young girl wants to make friends with a sentry | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Press Photo WWII Australian young girl wants to make friends with a sentry at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

Internet: Bougainville

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2021)

A mechanic uses a British lifting bag to work on B-17 of 8th AF 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fantastic Original 1942 Press Photo, Women "Manicuring a Tank" | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fantastic Original 1942 Press Photo, Women "Manicuring a Tank" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


IMHO Betty Rech from Chicago (_in the high heels_) is either posing just for the photo or this is her first day at the _tank-base. _


----------



## imalko (Jun 22, 2021)

On this day 80 years ago, 22nd June 1941, Operation Barbarossa is launched.

_"Citizens of the Soviet Union.
The Soviet government and its head, comrade Stalin, have ordered me to make the following announcement:
Today, at 4 o’clock in the morning, German troops have entered our country, without making any demands on the Soviet Union and without a declaration of war. They have attacked our borders in many places and have subjected our towns - Zhitomir, Kiev, Sevastopol, Kaunas and some others - to aerial bombardments during which more than 200 people have been killed or wounded. Hostile aerial attacks and artillery barrages have also taken place on Romanian and Finnish territory...

Our cause is just. The enemy shall be defeated. Victory shall be ours."_

Excerpts from radio speech made by Vyacheslav M. Molotov, People’s Commissioner for Foreign Affairs, and broadcasted across the Soviet Union.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

... thank you for that.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Jun 22, 2021)

imalko said:


> On this day 80 years ago, 22nd June 1941, Operation Barbarossa is launched.
> 
> _"Citizens of the Soviet Union.
> The Soviet government and its head, comrade Stalin, have ordered me to make the following announcement:
> ...



Thank you brother. It's nice to see that you too understand the pain of what happened to our country 80 years ago. Personally, I find it very difficult to find people in Europe who are closer to me than the Serbs. In my native Donetsk, many people know Dejan Beric well, he came when things were very difficult. Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Jun 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet
> View attachment 629492


What is this?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

rotisserie new-be's or recruit sit-ups.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Imternet: North Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet




GM Cats

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

Tank factory in the making





the Internet: Chelyabinsk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

Britsh factory in the Midlands making Matildas




the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet





Dream shave .... I won't say "No".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet
> View attachment 629492


What are we looking at?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 23, 2021)

Captured B-17F 42-30336 “Miss Nonalee II” and Me 410 of ZG 26 Fassberg April 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

sit ups for young men.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jun 23, 2021)

Ki-43 assembly at Nakajima's Koizumi Plant. The Ki-43s on the right are the Ki-43-IIb variant, can't positively ID the others, but likely the same

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 23, 2021)

the Internet Polish Halifax

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 23, 2021)

Children of German internees at the end of the war - Tatura, Victoria.









Tatura - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










(AWM Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2021)

And the Ugly Bird winner is........................................................


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> And the Ugly Bird winner is........................................................


I want to say Blackburn something.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I want to say Blackburn something.


No, it's a Hampden (Handley-Page) and it's not ugly at all - it's more gracious than many of the WWII bombers.




You may laugh but for me a Hampden has always had a futuristic look, like from a sci-fi movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2021)

A bomb is being loaded into a B17. I wonder if that loader is wearing his helmet to protect his head from the sharp edges inside the bomb bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2021)

A Supermarine Seafire of the British Pacific Fleet losses the undercarriage in a rough carrier landing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2021)

25 June 1936. First flight of the Bristol 142M 'Blenheim', Modified civilian Type 142 with more powerful 626kW Mercury VIII radial engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> A Coastal Command camo Wellesley, including ASV aerials and a four gun turret and NACA-type long-chord engine cowling?





Graeme said:


> From a "what-if" modeller. Engine from a Wellington and turret from a Defiant.



Looks like someone's bastardised the old Matchbox kit:






Matchbox 1/72 Vickers Wellesley Mk.I, PK123


Out-Of-Production or Antique Model Kit from Oldmodelkits.com. Assembly and painting required.




www.oldmodelkits.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

the Internet













.... the faces of the Soviet Union at war tell the story of that political accretion in ways that go beyond words. 
Take a close look at the third picture in this post - isn't that 'the Professors' at war, doing their patriotic duty. 
In the first picture, look at the eyes, on camera or 'the job'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2021)

C-47 dropping off supplies in Burma, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

the Internet: German amphibious land boats that were considered for Sea Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2021)

the Internet: rehearsals for Sea Lion on island off Schleswig-Holstein

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet: German amphibious land boats that were considered for sea Lion
> View attachment 629948
> View attachment 629949
> View attachment 629950


Cool. Never knew about "Das DUKW" before. Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2021)

the Internet: IJN amphibious forces (China) and tank (on Tianjin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)

Each time I see the pic I'm trying to guess how the guy with the glasses could pass his med tests for being the aviator.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2021)

They might be LW issue Zeiss sun glasses ?
Or perhaps that's what is meant by "blind bombing " !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)

Perhaps ..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2021)

A premature detonation of a bomb has destroyed this B17. Note the life raft stowage hatch was jarred open.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A premature detonation of a bomb has destroyed this B17. Note the life raft stowage hatch was jarred open.
> 
> View attachment 630389



That's the radio compartment...he must have been smoking...an incendiary. 🤣

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 30, 2021)

A B17 with some damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah, you're gonna need a little more than duct tape for that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yeah, you're gonna need a little more than duct tape for that.


Duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 1, 2021)

the Imternet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Foto Soldaten Bahnhof KISKUNFELEGYHAZA / UNGARN 1941 !!! TOP !!! E974 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Soldaten Bahnhof KISKUNFELEGYHAZA / UNGARN 1941 !!! TOP !!! E974 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





not a lot happened in all that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2021)

B-17 41-24537 Talisman of 5th AF 43rd BG, 63rd BS at Mareeba The Pacific Wrecks website has a great summary of this fine aircraft. 









Pacific Wrecks


World War II Allied and Japanese aircraft that served in the Pacific War.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17 41-24537 Talisman of 5th AF 43rd BG, 63rd BS at Mareeba The Pacific Wrecks website has a great summary of this fine aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-17F-20-BO 41-24537 delivered to Cheyenne Aug 2, 1942; assigned to 43rd BG, 63rd BS at Hickam Sep 10, 1942, named ("Talisman"); carried GEN 
McArthur to observe a parachute invasion of Nadzab Sep 5, 1943; RETUS and crashlanded at Jackson Field, FL 
Apr 24, 1943; repaired; after the war it was used as a hack by MAJ GEN Frink, Supply CO of SW Pacific and 
re-named ("USASOS War-Horse"). Salvaged Sep 9, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2021)

_Yankee Doodle_ of the 99th Bomb Group on the way to bomb Turin, Italy, 8 November 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Jul 3, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B17 with some damage.
> 
> View attachment 630548


I'll just have this propeller off in a jiffy, and we'll have you back on your way!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 3, 2021)

the Internet: Behind the front, Poland, 1939

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 4, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet: Behind the front, Poland, 1939
> View attachment 630944


Now that you have your hands up, I'll toss the hotdogs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

ROYAL NAVY Aircraft Carrier DECK CRASHES Original PHOTOGRAPHS HMS Fleet Air Arm | eBay


ROYAL NAVY AIRCRAFT CARRIER. DECK LANDING CRASHES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jul 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> ROYAL NAVY Aircraft Carrier DECK CRASHES Original PHOTOGRAPHS HMS Fleet Air Arm | eBay
> 
> 
> ROYAL NAVY AIRCRAFT CARRIER. DECK LANDING CRASHES.
> ...



Interesting! In American dictionaries, the spelling would be "BAIL." Do the Brits spell this differently?

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 4, 2021)

the Internet: 1941 Barborossa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Interesting! In American dictionaries, the spelling would be "BAIL." Do the Brits spell this differently?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


yes we do, though i reckon we just spell it Bale out and everyone else spells it differently

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2021)

though in all seriousness, i think it might be pretty much interchangeable and Bail may be the correct spelling as Bale usually mean a Bale of hay for example ?


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2021)

Either way I suspect they got the message


----------



## bdefen (Jul 4, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet: Behind the front, Poland, 1939
> View attachment 630944


Is that Sepp Dietrich?


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Is that Sepp Dietrich?


No. He isn't.


----------



## bdefen (Jul 4, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> No. He isn't.


The face looks familiar......Heinz Guderian?


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2021)

bdefen said:


> The face looks familiar......Heinz Guderian?


Could be one of these:



Poland 1939 (Fall Weiß)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jul 4, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Could be one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland 1939 (Fall Weiß)


He's listed, XIX Armeekorps. Sure looks like Guderian.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2021)

bdefen said:


> He's listed, XIX Armeekorps. Sure looks like Guderian.


He is Guderian:







and he is Unidentified GENERAL in post number 20354 (p. 1018)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo, Bureau Number 1393, after LT John Smith "Jimmy" Thach tipped the aircraft onto its nose on the Saratoga's deck, 11 March 1940. Ensign Edward Butch O'Hare also flew this aircraft several times during the summer and fall of 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> View attachment 631116
> 
> 
> Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo, Bureau Number 1393, after LT John Smith "Jimmy" Thach tipped the aircraft onto its nose on the Saratoga's deck, 11 March 1940. Ensign Edward Butch O'Hare also flew this aircraft several times during the summer and fall of 1940


Just an scratch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2021)

Isn't that Ernst Rohn?


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Isn't that Ernst Rohn?


Much like him! but He was Executed in 1934! so he was not in Poland invasion of 1939!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)

That's Guderian for sure. The pic and a couple of others were taken when Hitler visited Guderian's 19th Armoured Corps on 5th September 1939. 












the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2021)

PBY-4s of VP-21 at Sangley Point, the Philippines, early 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Much like him! but He was Executed in 1934! so he was not in Poland invasion of 1939!



So...maybe...ah...the reanimated corpse of Ernst Rohn?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Interesting! In American dictionaries, the spelling would be "BAIL." Do the Brits spell this differently?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



Oddly, it reminds me of this...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> So...maybe...ah...the reanimated corpse of Ernst Rohn?



Huh, Europeans, They all look the same... ;D

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Interesting! In American dictionaries, the spelling would be "BAIL." Do the Brits spell this differently?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dana





nuuumannn said:


> Oddly, it reminds me of this...





Judging by the chalk sketch of the letters on the deck, it should have been "BAIL OUT" But these "painters" seemed to use the Britsh verb indeed. The online dictionary says 

1. bale out - to jump out of an airplane with a parachute

2. bale out - to leave or escape a harmful or difficult situation 









Definition of BALE OUT


to jump out of an airplane with a parachute; to leave or escape a harmful or difficult situation… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com









BALE OUT (phrasal verb) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


Definition of BALE OUT (phrasal verb): jump out of plane in emergency; bail out of a difficult situation




www.macmillandictionary.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

You're overthinking it. Just appreciate the genius of Larson...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> View attachment 631116
> 
> 
> 
> Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo, Bureau Number 1393, after LT John Smith "Jimmy" Thach tipped the aircraft onto its nose on the Saratoga's deck, 11 March 1940. Ensign Edward Butch O'Hare also flew this aircraft several times during the summer and fall of 1940


I’m thinking John Thach is looking down at us and saying “why do they they always post this picture?”

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631051
> 
> the Internet: 1941 Barborossa


Dear Mom, We were just horsing around today. Horst

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 6, 2021)

Mom answered: when? where? why? who else is with you? ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jul 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631337
> 
> the Internet


Do you think that we might bring girls to our next picnic?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII AAF Photo 101st AIRBORNE DIVISION HITLER'S EAGLE'S NEST Germany 37 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of 101st AIRBORNE DIVISION PARATROOPERS warming by the fire in HITLER'S EAGLE'S NEST, Germany...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII AAF Photo BOMBED RAILROAD STATION KOLN Cologne 1945 GERMANY 28 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of BOMBED RUINS of RAILROAD STATION in KOLN (Cologne), Germany, 1945.</p> <p>Photo is from Senior...



www.ebay.com












Station Köln Messe/Deutz - Wikipedia







nl.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2021)

A member of the RAF checks out a field modified twin gun installation of a B17. Modifications like this were totally unsuccessful. This B17 was lost on Jan 30 1944. 6 POW, 4 KIA. S/N of this B17 was 42-29761

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2021)

Not RAF, but British Army, possibly RAC, judging by cap badge.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A member of the RAF checks out a field modified twin gun installation of a B17. Modifications like this were totally unsuccessful. This B17 was lost on Jan 30 1944. 6 POW, 4 KIA. S/N of this B17 was 42-29761
> 
> View attachment 631641








42-29761 | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- 6th Armored Division- US GIs & Train Car w/ Jewish STAR OF DAVID* | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 6th Armored Divisoin and was either attached to the 50th Armored Infantry BN or the 231st Armored Field Artillery BN.



www.ebay.com





Wonder i they knew what was carried in that wagon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 9, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A member of the RAF checks out a field modified twin gun installation of a B17. Modifications like this were totally unsuccessful. This B17 was lost on Jan 30 1944. 6 POW, 4 KIA. S/N of this B17 was 42-29761


Strange comments that the modifications "were totally unsuccessful" because the A/C was lost in action. Does this also mean the later chin turret was also "Totally unsuccessful" as many a/c equipped with it were also lost in action? I did find the following comments on the page that

 Snautzer01
linked as interesting

Fitted with twin .50 nose gun configuration, which prevented the bombardier from using a bomb sight, resulting in this aircraft being used as a 'wing' aircraft to support the formation leader.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2021)

Airmen looking over their crashed B-17G

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 9, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Strange comments that the modifications "were totally unsuccessful" because the A/C was lost in action. Does this also mean the later chin turret was also "Totally unsuccessful" as many a/c equipped with it were also lost in action? I did find the following comments on the page that
> 
> Snautzer01
> linked as interesting
> ...


 You'll notice that setup has a very restricted range of traverse, in any direction, and I see no gun sight .
The later chin turret would have to be a improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 9, 2021)

tyrodtom said:


> You'll notice that setup has a very restricted range of traverse, in any direction, and I see no gun sight .
> The later chin turret would have to be a improvement.


No argument that the later chin turret would be a vast improvement! I was just referencing the statement of "were totally unsuccessful" and referencing that the A/C was lost as proof of its total unsuccessfulness. The A/C could have been hit by flak, another A/C's bomb load, simple mechanical failure to name just a few possible causes. 

I in no way meant to imply this could have been a viable modification. Just reading the caption that stated that the bomb site could not be used is enough for me to think it would not be a large scale modification. Even if it were deemed to be effective against frontal fighter attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 9, 2021)

Buffalo's in Canada, who knew! The RCAF’s introduction to the Buffalo took place in June 1940 when 10 (BR) Squadron, based at Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, took possession of a handful of Buffalos that had been ordered by Belgium






source Canadians and the Brewster Buffalo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2021)

The Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2021)

An F6F Hellcat prepares to take off from USS Ticonderoga, October 1944, while training in Hawaiian waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Buffalo's in Canada, who knew! The RCAF’s introduction to the Buffalo took place in June 1940 when 10 (BR) Squadron, based at Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, took possession of a handful of Buffalos that had been ordered by Belgium
> 
> View attachment 631728
> 
> ...


I believe that is becauuse of US neutrality laws that were in affect at the time. The planes were literally towed across the border into Canada where they could be more easily transferred to the govt that ordered them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"You did bring a cigarette lighter, or some matches, didn't you... Did You?!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

Extremely Rare WWII Know Your Planes Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Picture Puzzle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Extremely Rare WWII Know Your Planes Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Picture Puzzle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2021)

A 15th AF Liberator has taken a direct hit in the fuselage by flak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Pilots of Torpedo Squadron 13 (VT-13) in their ready room aboard USS Franklin (CV-13), 24 October 1944, just before the Battle of the Sibuyan Sea. They are watching as the position of the Japanese fleet is posted. VT-13's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Larry French, is second from the left, with a navigation board beside his chair. Note life vests, with die marker pouches, worn by several of these men. Other life vests, and .38 caliber revolvers, are hanging on the bulkhead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631911
> View attachment 631912
> 
> the Internet


Hurry up and move your ass !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A 15th AF Liberator has taken a direct hit in the fuselage by flak.
> 
> View attachment 631923


I'd say that it's highly doubtful that this one made it back.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lets go buy some war surplus warbirds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jul 12, 2021)

Ki-43-IIas of the 64th Sentai, 2nd Chutai getting ready for takeoff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jul 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Pilots of Torpedo Squadron 13 (VT-13) in their ready room aboard USS Franklin (CV-13), 24 October 1944, just before the Battle of the Sibuyan Sea. They are watching as the position of the Japanese fleet is posted. VT-13's Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Larry French, is second from the left, with a navigation board beside his chair. Note life vests, with die marker pouches, worn by several of these men. Other life vests, and .38 caliber revolvers, are hanging on the bulkhead.
> 
> View attachment 631926


Did you post this on Reddit too? I saw this and now looking back at least several others on the WWIIplanes subreddit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

WWII 1940s USAAF Rapid City Air Base Photo #5 Smith, Joe Cronin, Me & bomb | eBay


Photos are from stateside at Rapid City Army Air Base, then ETO, England unknown B-17 airbase. No other info available.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Lets go buy some war surplus warbirds.
> 
> View attachment 631943


A PT-26 would do me nicely

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2021)

The unsung hero's of any air force. The ground crew who kept the aircraft flying.

Mechanics overhaul a B-17 of the 19th BG in Australia 1942







​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Jul 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Lets go buy some war surplus warbirds.
> 
> View attachment 631943


Oh if only they would offer some PBYs at that price again now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2021)

the Internet" 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"I am NOT A SEALION!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 12, 2021)

GTX said:


> Oh if only they would offer some PBYs at that price again now...


I wonder how much they would charge for berthing rights at the marina?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 12, 2021)

A now-deceased friend of mine's father ran a PBY refurbishment and parts supply business in New Orleans. After his Dad died he did not want to run that business any more so they buried tons of spare parts.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

AgfaColor FarbDia Danzig 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AgfaColor FarbDia Danzig 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

Orginal farbdia gebirgsjäger 2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orginal farbdia gebirgsjäger 2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2021)

B-17F named El Diablo of the 99th BG Africa 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 13, 2021)

Pan Air Corp at Lakefront Airport in New Orleans over hauled and modified PBYs for Brazil and Denmark in the 50s and 60s, so many that I stopped taking pictures of them.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2021)

Admiral Joseph ''Jocko'' Clark, World War II U.S. Navy carrier admiral, who passed away July 13, 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 13, 2021)

Rest in eternal peace, Sir!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 15, 2021)

the Internet: S-boat

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2021)

​A field full of B17's.

340th Bomb Squadron, 97th BG, Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice photo of a favorite plane. Landscaping needed a touch up, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Nice photo of a favorite plane. Landscaping needed a touch up, though.


A little grass, a few shrubs, and maybe a small white picket fence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2021)

Puttin' on The Ritz ...




the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 16, 2021)

Technically me after seeing any group photo from any side of any conflict:

how many of them survived the conflict???

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2021)

B-17G of the 463rd BG, 774th BS in formation over Germany heading for the oil refineries at Regensberg. Feb 7 1945. This aircraft #44-6700 survived the war and returned home only to be scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 16, 2021)

What's that "notch" on the belly of the B-17, just behind the rear door?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2021)

It's the cutout for the tail wheel bay

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Tokyo, Japan, 16 July 1936. One of the features of recent air defense maneuvers in Tokyo was a parade of gas-masked girl students of the Girls Higher School of Tokyo. They are seen passing through a Tokyo thoroughfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Tokyo, Japan, 16 July 1936. One of the features of recent air defense maneuvers in Tokyo was a parade of gas-masked girl students of the Girls Higher School of Tokyo. They are seen passing through a Tokyo thoroughfare.



"A chorus of school children rehearsing for the video to Pink Floyd's classic 1979 song "Another Brick In The Wall Pt II""

Claim-to-fame... A girl I used to date in the UK many years ago's brother is one of the school kids in the video to the song. Pink Floyd used children from Islington Green Comprehensive in London in the chorus and the video.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2021)

Grumman F6F-3 "Hellcat" fighters landing on USS Enterprise (CV-6) after strikes on the Japanese base at Truk, 17-18 February 1944. Flight deck crewmen are folding planes' wings and guiding them forward to the parking area.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 18, 2021)

Fieldcraft ...







the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2021)

An F6F-3 _Hellcat_ of Fighting Squadron (VF) 15 launches from the hangar deck catapult of USS Hornet (CV-12) during training in Chesapeake Bay, 12 February 1944.
The early _Essex_-class carriers had been built with a hangar-level catapult, called the HIVA catapult (actually, H-4A) that shot planes out of the starboard forward hangar deck. Since the aircraft could not benefit from the ship steaming into the wind, these catapults were deemed unpractical, and replaced with a second flight deck catapult. They were removed during refits in 1944 because they didn't get a lot of use. Hornet was the only carrier to keep her HIVA hangar-deck catapult until the end of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> An F6F-3 _Hellcat_ of Fighting Squadron (VF) 15 launches from the hangar deck catapult of USS Hornet (CV-12) during training in Chesapeake Bay, 12 February 1944.
> The early _Essex_-class carriers had been built with a hangar-level catapult, called the HIVA catapult (actually, H-4A) that shot planes out of the starboard forward hangar deck. Since the aircraft could not benefit from the ship steaming into the wind, these catapults were deemed unpractical, and replaced with a second flight deck catapult. They were removed during refits in 1944 because they didn't get a lot of use. Hornet was the only carrier to keep her HIVA hangar-deck catapult until the end of the war.
> 
> View attachment 632666


Blessed mother of accelaration, dont fail me now....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Battle off Cape Engaño, 25 October 1944 — Arming a Torpedo Squadron 51 (VT-51) TBM torpedo bomber on USS San Jacinto (CVL-30). Probably taken before the squadron's planes attacked the Japanese carrier force. Torpedo is a Mark 13, fitted with wooden water-entry shrouds around its nose and tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2021)

I really admire those pilots flying those big airplanes off those short flight decks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Glider (Jul 19, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I really admire those pilots flying those big airplanes off those short flight decks.


I really admire those pilots landing those big airplanes back onto those short flight decks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2021)

You got that right.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 20, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2021)

A plane director spots a TBF _Avenger_ in the exact position for catapulting on the flight deck of USS Independence (CV-22). Photograph, 30 April 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 632791
> 
> the Internet


I'm sure it was over here somewhere.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2021)

B-17G 42-38078 of the 2nd BG, 429th BS after direct hit by flak over Debreczen, Hungary. 21 Sep 1944 Amendola, Italy. The waist and tail gunners were killed. Surprisingly, this aircraft was repaired to fly again. But ultimately destroyed by fire after a crash landing in Jan 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 21, 2021)

Impressive.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2021)

Amazing that it survived to return to base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 21, 2021)

Show me a B-24 that could survive that and fly home ..... awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 21, 2021)

at6 said:


> I'm sure it was over here somewhere.



"Helluva time to drop a contact lens, mate..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2021)

.... still loading





the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 42-38078 of the 2nd BG, 429th BS after direct hit by flak over Debreczen, Hungary. 21 Sep 1944 Amendola, Italy. The waist and tail gunners were killed. Surprisingly, this aircraft was repaired to fly again. But ultimately destroyed by fire after a crash landing in Jan 1945.
> 
> View attachment 633171


This and others of this ship are in my Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... still loading
> View attachment 633229
> 
> the Internet


For some reason, that reminds me of a certain thread on this forum.
I'm not going to mention it's name.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2021)

​B-17F 42-29775 named Wongo of the 97th BG, 341st Bombardment Squadron.
This plane survived the war, returned home and was scrapped.

View attachment 633297

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 633263
> 
> the Internet


The AWOL penalties are getting redicoulous.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2021)

1943 US Navy 99th Lone Star CB Seabees Will Do comical Photo drinking & craps | eBay


On Aug 23. 1943 the 99th Naval Construction Battalion was adopted by the Governor of Texas and then known as the 99th Lone Star Battalion. The Fighting Seabees was being filming training scenes at Camp Rousseau.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 24, 2021)

(Straight and Level - Flight - April 1990)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 633356
> 
> the Internet


I caught the wedding bouquet and now I'm engaged to Gunther.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Jul 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 631981
> 
> the Internet


This is Sevastopol. The base city of the Black Sea Fleet. Occupied by German troops on July 1, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)

Андрей said:


> This is Sevastopol. The base city of the Black Sea Fleet. Occupied by German troops on July 1, 1942.


The video game "Men of War: Red Tide" is totally about this unit! and IMHO, best single player in the series.



> Men of War: Red Tide - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Game's intro video (as i remember):



> At 4 O'clock of June 22nd, 1941 , The German forced crossed the western borders of Soviet Socialist Republics, thus opened the eastern front of WW2. To the north, the Germans forces have been captured the city of Novgorod and were soon approaching to the Leningrad. In the west, Great battle of Smolensk was boiling and soon the Soviet defenders were pushed back to the area of the Azma! ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2021)

RIP ensign Arms.

Crash of F6F-3 Hellcat (BuNo 08904) after tail hook caught on end of flight deck of USS Cowpens (CVL-25), sending it over the port side, 6 October 1943. Aviator was Ensign Elden Robert Arms, who was returning from a Combat Air Patrol. A destroyer was dispatched immediately to effect rescue, but was unable to find the pilot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - FEMALE AMERICAN RED CROSS MEMBER GIVES OUT CHEWING GUM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - FEMALE AMERICAN RED CROSS MEMBER GIVES OUT CHEWING GUM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

7.5 cm le. IG 18


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Skip391 (Jul 27, 2021)

I starting looking at this thread in March. While working 1 full time job and 1 part time job I have finished every page tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Skip391 (Jul 27, 2021)

This is the USS Ranger CV 4. You can see the 3 starboard funnels under the wing of the airplane. Also the shape of the flight deck and the anti aircraft mount in front of the bridge further clues.


michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 620363

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 27, 2021)

Skip391 said:


> I starting looking at this thread in March. While working 1 full time job and 1 part time job I have finished every page tonight.


Congrats mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

WWII US Army Signal Corps German Railroad Street Car Gladbach Germany Photograph | eBay


Type: Gelatin-Silver Photograph. Location: Germany.



www.ebay.com





A Streetcar named Desire 2nd Platoon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

WWII 1940's Seabee's South Pacific 4x5 Photo #12 Skull & bones EM Country sign | eBay


Nov 5th the 99th headed to San Francisco for the USS West Point for Hawaii. On Aug 23. 1943 the 99th Naval Construction Battalion was adopted by the Governor of Texas and then known as the 99th Lone Star Battalion.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2021)

Crashed B-17G 2nd Bomb Group in Hungary

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Patterned off US airline Southwest's successful Low Cost Carrier (LCC) model, Russia's first LCC was not an immediate success..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Show me a B-24 that could survive that and fly home ..... awesome


Maybe this one? Basically the same damage as with the B-17:




Or this one?




Both from the 15-th AF, both returned to their bases in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 28, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> Maybe this one? Basically the same damage as with the B-17:
> View attachment 634077
> 
> Or this one?
> ...


The second shoot is quite remarkable, given the somewhat flimsy reputation of the B-24 wings

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH ATS GIRL GETS HER LATE HUSBANDS VICTORIA CROSS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH ATS GIRL GETS HER LATE HUSBANDS VICTORIA CROSS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













John Beeley - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Sad story.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 28, 2021)

Rest in peace, Sir!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH SOLDIER WITH HIS DOG - USED FOR GUARD DUTIES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH SOLDIER WITH HIS DOG - USED FOR GUARD DUTIES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Aaahh... Common why am i in jail?? I only nibbled the guy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 28, 2021)

Engine of an Ottoman supply train still resting where it was ambushed on the Hejaz railway by forces commanded by T.E. Lawrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2021)

Top Pic...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Kampfflugzeug Junkers JU 52 mit Staffelabzeichen Kleeblatt - Foto 2.Weltkrieg !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Kampfflugzeug Junkers JU 52 mit Staffelabzeichen Kleeblatt - Foto 2.Weltkrieg !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hans really wanted to get out of Stalingrad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 29, 2021)

the Intertnet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PARATROOPERS 101ST AIRBORNE CHECK CRASHED GLIDER HOLLAND | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH PARATROOPERS 101ST AIRBORNE CHECK CRASHED GLIDER HOLLAND at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

1948 Air Rescue B-17 Flying Fortress Crashed Greenland 8x10 Orig. Original Photo | eBay


The nine were later joined by two glider pilots, whose rescue attempt also failed because of bad weather. There is no hope that they will be rescued before Christmas however. Dec. 24th 1948. Historical photograph.



www.ebay.com





Baugher B-17G-95-DL 44-83724 Converted to SB-17, damaged landing gear & engine while landing on Greenland icecap during rescue attempt for crew of C-47 42-23794 Dec. 1948 Crews rescued by ski-equipped C-47 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2021)

Ach, verdammt. What's that Fedex tracking number ................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 634740
> 
> the Internet


Dear mister so called fuhrer. You told me, me being an uber mensch. I write to you i am not feeling like that right now. I am too hot, under fed and over bombed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 634740
> 
> the Internet


World War 2 all male German Nudist Colony.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Golden Gate Bridge Construction 1934

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

1944 Press Photo French mother with children in American flag costumes, France | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo French mother with children in American flag costumes, France at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





No bikini, better Андрей ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2021)

".. better Андрей ?"
... much better. I get to clearly focus on those tiny little feet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 31, 2021)

the Internet. Monte Casino

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2021)

Aboard USS Hancock (CV-19), ammunition handlers fasten 5" rockets on the wing of an F4U _Corsair_ prior to take off for strike on Kyushu, Japan, 21 March 1945.

For you modelers, note the peeling paint around the holes for the machine guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2021)

I don’t know if this is true.


During WWII, soldiers placed photos of their loved ones under the clear grips of their government-issued pistols -- dubbed sweetheart grips

Soldiers stationed far from home during World War II found a creative way to keep their loved ones close to them. Many of them carried photographs of their wives or girlfriends with them and kept them tucked in their pockets, helmets, or cigarette cases, Then the servicemen discovered that clear, durable Plexiglas that was used to make windows on airplanes, trucks, and other military vehicles. Inventive, homesick soldiers discovered that they could take a piece of Plexiglas from a downed plane and carve it in the shape of their gun’s grip. They could unscrew the wooden grip, slide in a photo of their girl, and screw on the clear, Plexiglas grip. The personalized gun grips became known as “sweetheart grips.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2021)

"Booby Trap" of the 90th Bomb Group in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2021)

B-17G 42-31473 of the 301st Bombardment Group, 353rd BS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## davparlr (Aug 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH ATS GIRL GETS HER LATE HUSBANDS VICTORIA CROSS | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - BRITISH ATS GIRL GETS HER LATE HUSBANDS VICTORIA CROSS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Sad story. Almost 60,000 Americans were lost in the Vietnam war, each with their own story. War is such a terrible thing, especially when multiplied by terrible incompetent leadership.😢

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 2, 2021)

davparlr said:


> Sad story. Almost 60,000 Americans were lost in the Vietnam war, each with their own story. War is such a terrible thing, especially when multiplied by terrible incompetent leadership.😢


Somebody once wrote that if wars were fought by the people who start them, the arms industry would be gone in a week

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

1944 Comical Billboard Greets GI's in New Guinea Jungle Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Comical Billboard Greets GI's in New Guinea Jungle Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Atabrine = Antimalarial medication

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

fantastic WWII 1942 RARE Vintage Photo Pearl Harbor Red Devils Baseball Rare | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for fantastic WWII 1942 RARE Vintage Photo Pearl Harbor Red Devils Baseball Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cats patrolling for downed aircraft off the California coast (1940s). Why they call it a CATalina?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

v2 said:


> Why they call it a CATalina?



I'll ask KATARINA when I see her in QATAR for CAT-WOMAN cosplay!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2021)

They are named after an island off the coast of California.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 3, 2021)

... easy does it.

the Internet; Monte Casino

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

Strangest looking monks i have ever seen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2021)

the Internet: Monks surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2021)

B-17G 44-8191 of the 2nd Bomb Group 15th AF


Delivered Dallas 5/7/44; Langley 28/7/44; Grenier 12/9/44; Assigned 429BS/2BG PFF Amendola 15/9/44; Missing in Action Ruhland 22/3/45 with Pilot Andrew F. Crane; Co-pilot: Paul M. Honke (2POW both strafed on way down); Navigator: George W. Betchley; Bombardier: James S. Barnett; Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Donald A. Dorman; Radio Operator: Daniel P. Dunkerley, m/op Donald F. Maine; Right Waist gunner: Robert A. Keuchel; Left Waist gunner: Rae G. DeMatteis; Tail gunner: Stephen J. Fatur (8 Killed in Action); flak, two engines out, crashed Linz; Missing Air Crew Report 13248.
After liberation from a POW camp in Germany Capt. Andrew F. Crane stated : “We left the formation just after dropping bombs on the target. We flew eight miles to 10 miles N. of Breslau then bailed out. I personally saw five chutes, and other crew members bailed out five minutes previously. Dorman, Betchley, Barnett, Honke, and myself bailed out after other crew members had bailed out a few minutes before. No members were in the plane when it crashed as far as I know. Saw bombardier, navigator, co-pilot and engineer jump. Others were informed to jump three minutes before we jumped. Germans couldn’t find any in the aircraft and asked me if I knew their whereabouts.
I saw none of the crew on the ground or anywhere except five descending chutes. My co-pilot and I found each other at German Headquarters. Both he and I were strafed in our chutes by Me-109s. I heard gunfire continually and assume other crew members were killed by strafing or in attempting to make the Russian lines.
At German Headquarters I saw a picture of Betchley (escape picture which we all carried) and dog tags of Dorman and Dunkerley. I saw Dorman and Betchley bail out. As I see it, they were definite victims of strafing. The co-pilot was strafed four times. He oscillated his chute and managed to only sustain a grazing from a machine gun bullet. I was strafed twice."

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2021)

No longer needed carrier aircraft waiting to be scrapped. Oahu, Hawaii. Oct 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2021)

the Interenet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

WW2 Lt. Robert Flynn Lost His Dog on Way to Anzio and Buried Pet There Photo | eBay


The dog died of seasickness during the rough voyage and was buried here, near Anzio. Note shell cases marking the corners of the grave. March 1 1944. Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

1944 Press Photo US soldiers tend vegetable garden on Bougainville in WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo US soldiers tend vegetable garden on Bougainville in WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





April 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2021)

B-17G 99th BG over Regensburg 20 January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

1943 Royal Navy collecting loaves from an Army Bakery - W.O.. photo 8.5 by 8cm | eBay


1943 North Africa - Royal Navy collecting loaves from an Army Bakery - War Office photo 8.5 by 8cm The Navy calls for some of its special submarine loaves and carries away a pretty good armfull, 4.2.1943 a War office photo, some of these have Warime Censored & not for publication stamps most...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2021)

1940 Press Photo Families of Canadian soldiers waving patriotic flags in Quebec | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940 Press Photo Families of Canadian soldiers waving patriotic flags in Quebec at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Look.... they haven't even made bikinis out of them yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636599
> the Internet



Ahh ... распу́тица. ....













the pic source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2021)

Left to right: Bob Chaffe, Bob Cosgrove, Harry Goodwin, Jerry Crumley, Charlie Hurd, Walt Harper. All pilots in Torpedo Squadron Fifteen (VT-15). Taken early November 1944 after an awards ceremony, shortly before the air group left USS Essex (CV-9). Chaffe, Cosgrove, Goodwin and Crumley were eventually awarded Navy Crosses for action during the Battle of Leyte Gulf, 24–25 October 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

W357 TOP Foto Panzerspähwagen 6-Rad SdKfz in zwei Hälften zerissen super Details | eBay


Entdecken Sie W357 TOP Foto Panzerspähwagen 6-Rad SdKfz in zwei Hälften zerissen super Details in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de




W358 TOP Foto Panzerspähwagen 6-Rad SdKfz in zwei Hälften zerissen super Details | eBay

Dad is going to be so pissed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> W357 TOP Foto Panzerspähwagen 6-Rad SdKfz in zwei Hälften zerissen super Details | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie W357 TOP Foto Panzerspähwagen 6-Rad SdKfz in zwei Hälften zerissen super Details in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Are those two halves of one armored car?


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 7, 2021)

About post #20577 , posted by snautzer01:

Panzerspahwagen: Armoured Scout Car

6-rad: 6 wheeled.

the 2nd photo is Sd.kfz 263, 90% sure. the first one could be Sdkfz. 232 or 231.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Are those two halves of one armored car?


Think so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2021)

Some great Pics Guys...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Original Negativ/Negative -Boot-Soldaten der Wehrmacht-Südfront (3060) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Negativ/Negative -Boot-Soldaten der Wehrmacht-Südfront (3060) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





It now proven why Unternehmen Seelöwe was not a succes.





DIY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Deck crewmen aboard USS Bennington (CV-20) maneuver an SB2C Helldiver of Bombing Squadron (VB) 82 into position on the carrier's flight deck. VB-82 operated from Bennington during the period February–June 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 8, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Deck crewmen aboard USS Bennington (CV-20) maneuver an SB2C Helldiver of Bombing Squadron (VB) 82 into position on the carrier's flight deck. VB-82 operated from Bennington during the period February–June 1945.
> 
> View attachment 636944


Do the arrows indicate “This side towards enemy“?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636945
> 
> the Internet


I am not happy with my Cactus in the Butt service. Cholla was inserted instead of the Barrel Cactus on my order.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637239
> 
> the Internet


Just another push and it'll be ok!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)

A S-65 Staliniec tractor made by the ChTZ - Chelyabinsk Tractor Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2021)

... you mean, like these ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)

Yep ... 









the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Bomb falling from B-17F 42-30705 of the 414th BS, 97th BG during raid on the German U-Boat pens at Toulon 1943 Missing in Action Rimini (Italy) 27/11/43 with Capt Marvin Waldroup, Co-pilot: Oscar Stedman, Navigator: George Shube, Bombardier: Walter Parks, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Ray Shipe, Radio Operator: Clarry Vaughn, Ball turret gunner: Joe Christie, Waist gunner: Jim Melton, Waist gunner: Jim Sandiford,Tail gunner: Melton Snyder 10MIA); enemy aircraft, Missing Air Crew Report 1303.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 9, 2021)

Lublin R-VIII , The Prototype!







A non flying 1:1 replica of Sea-Plane version:






See 

 Wurger
's post (1st post on next page) for more info.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)

The first pic presents the first prototype of the Lublin R-VIII and was taken in Warsaw. And it is a different type of a plane from the one in the bottom pic.
Actually the second pic presents the Lublin R-XIIIG /hydro no.714 that is not a survivor but a not flying 1:1 replic. None of the pre-war Polish R-XIII or R-VIII planes survived.
But the pics are nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN TROOPS BATTLEFIELD SHOWER 106TH INFANTRY DIV | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN TROOPS BATTLEFIELD SHOWER 106TH INFANTRY DIV at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

1944 Bougainville Ordnance Demonstrate Pack Carrier Operations 30cal LMG Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Bougainville Ordnance Demonstrate Pack Carrier Operations 30cal LMG Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





After the first test firing you had to talk to Hank REALLY LOUD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 10, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The first pic presents the first prototype of the Lublin R-VIII and was taken in Warsaw. And it is a different type of a plane from the one in the bottom pic.
> Actually the second pic presents the Lublin R-XIIIG /hydro no.714 that is not a survivor but a not flying 1:1 replic. None of the pre-war Polish R-XIII or R-VIII planes survived.
> But the pics are nice.


Well, not a professional in plane ID's yet! especially in details of different versions of them. That's interesting! I hope to see a flying version of this or any other Polish origin planes, soon! same goes for other non famous models!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

1942 Press Photo first photo of U.S. Marines invasion of the Solomon Islands | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Press Photo first photo of U.S. Marines invasion of the Solomon Islands at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Stick um up where i can see them, you dirty tree......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Lublin R-VIII , The Prototype!
> 
> View attachment 637294
> 
> ...





 ARTESH
... the two planes seen in the pics you posted are two different planes. The bottom aircraft is not the Lublin R-VIII (R-8) on floats but it is the Lublin R-XIII (R-13). The R-VIII ( both the land and sea varsion ) was a biplane while the R-XIII ( both the land and sea variant ) was a high wing aircraft.
Here you are, the R-VIII on the floats ... and below the R-XIII land version.

Lublin R-VIII




the source: Zdjęcia naszych samolotów w latach 1920- 1939

Lublin R-XIII




the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2021)

2nd Bomb Group (15th AF) B-17 formation. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 10, 2021)

_Swooping down over the ice, a Coast Guard PBY from the Air Detachment at Kodiak, Alaska, makes an aerial pick-up of the Coast Guard Icebreaker Northwind’s mail. Note the plane’s tailhook, poised to snatch the line. On the first attempt, he hooked the line from which the mailbag was suspended. Members of the Northwind’s crew crouch on the ice as they steady the vertical poles which hold the line. 7/12/1953. (Note the Helicopter on the aft Platform of the Northwind

Source warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1945 94th Division and Russians Celebrate May Day Near Dusseldorf Germany Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 94th Division and Russians Celebrate May Day Near Dusseldorf Germany Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It should have stayed this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1942 Pvt. Cicerale of Bronx NY Playing Homemade Drum 6x8 Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Pvt. Cicerale of Bronx NY Playing Homemade Drum 6x8 Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Marcel checks out new drum kit for his band.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637453
> 
> the Internet


I found new friends!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2021)

Marines march past B-17E “Zero Six Zero” 41-9060

Aircraft History
Built by Boeing at Seattle. Constructors Number 2532. On March 26, 1942 delivered to the U.S. Army Air Force (USAAF) as B-17E Flying Fortress serial number 41-9060 and the same day flown to Boise, Idaho. On May 29, 1942 arrived at Lowry Field. By June 1942 flown to Hickam Field.

Wartime History
Assigned to the 7th Air Force, 11th Bombardment Group, 26th Bombardment Squadron. Nicknamed "Zero Six Zero". Flown overseas from Hickam Field to the South Pacific (SOPAC). Next, assigned to the 13th Air Force, 5th Bombardment Group, 72nd Bombardment Squadron and operated from Henderson Field on Guadalcanal.

On March 23, 1943 this B-17 was parked at Henderson Field on Guadalcanal loaded with bombs and fuel ready for a night mission against Kahilli Airfield on southern Bougainville. During the night, three G4M1 Bettys from the 705 Kokutai conducted a night bombing mission against Henderson Field and dropped 60kg and 250kg bombs on the northwest dispersal area.

A bomb hit B-17E "Buzz King" 41-9124 that was fully loaded and triggered her bomb load to explode. Soon afterwards, another bomb hit this bomber destroying it. The resulting explosions caused a crater 40' wide by 30' deep. Also destroyed was B-24D "Flying Gator" 41-23898 plus two B-24D Liberators and a Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) Hudson from 3 Squadron.

Captain Jim Carroll wrote:
"Washing Machine Charlie was not to be denied. His bomb struck 41-9124 amidship and triggered her bomb load, which ignited her fuel load. She disappeared in a magnificent swoosh! A little later, 41-9060 [this aircraft] was hit by the nuisance bomber. The B-17 [41-9060] was blown to hell by Charlie, who dropped one along the plane which was loaded with eight 500 pounders... [the explosion left] a hole 40' wide and 30' deep - that was all. Two B-17s had disappeared in the blink of an eye."

Administratively, on October 31, 1944 this B-17 was written off.

information per the Pacific Wrecks site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 11, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637289
> 
> the Internet





michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637453
> 
> the Internet



This is a light artillery tractor T-20 "Komsomolets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 11, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Marines march past B-17E “Zero Six Zero” 41-9060
> 
> Aircraft History
> Built by Boeing at Seattle. Constructors Number 2532. On March 26, 1942 delivered to the U.S. Army Air Force (USAAF) as B-17E Flying Fortress serial number 41-9060 and the same day flown to Boise, Idaho. On May 29, 1942 arrived at Lowry Field. By June 1942 flown to Hickam Field.
> ...


Odd that was SOC more than year and a half after been blown to pieces.


----------



## Андрей (Aug 11, 2021)

At the beginning of the war there was an urgent need for self-propelled guns and from the Komsomolets tractor they made the ZIS-30 self-propelled gun with a ZIS-2 57mm cannon.
read more here: Самоходная артиллерия на тракторной базе

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 11, 2021)

Андрей said:


> At the beginning of the war there was an urgent need for self-propelled guns and from the Komsomolets tractor they made the ZIS-30 self-propelled gun with a ZIS-2 57mm cannon.
> read more here: Самоходная артиллерия на тракторной базе
> View attachment 637558


My fav light SPG is SU-76.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Soldier Ferry Boat 24x30 Top | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Soldier Ferry Boat 24x30 Top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Well, here's another nice mess you've gotten me into Stan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2021)

B-17E named “Dixie Demo” of the 414th BS, 97th Bomb Group at RAF Grafton Underwood 1942




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)

S-60...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2021)

... in the early stages, those tractors were like "Lend-Lease" for the Heer, IMO

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2021)

B17E flying above the Cascade Mountains in Washington State.

The Pacific Wrecks website has a great write up on this plane.









Pacific Wrecks - B-17E "Tugboat Annie" Serial Number 41-2599


Assigned to the 19th Bombardment Group and later 43rd Bombardment Group ditched January 17, 1943 piloted by 2nd Lt Harris N. Lien off New Guinea crew rescued.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... in the early stages, those tractors were like "Lend-Lease" for the Heer, IMO



Actually you are right.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... in the early stages, those tractors were like "Lend-Lease" for the Heer, IMO


The German Sd.kfz 2 Kettenkrad was too under-powered for Russian soil!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)

A soviet tractor S-65 Stalinec at an assembling line





the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 14, 2021)

СТЗ-5

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)

A S-65 Stalinec tug with the 122mm A-19 gun.





the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2021)

Damaged engine of an F6F-3 Hellcat (BuNo 41972) after crashing into island structure aboard USS Wasp (CV-18), 2 June 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)

A T-26 light tank, 1941...





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)

the source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2021)

the Internet: Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 637559
> 
> the Internet




Actually that's the Stalinetz S-2 but not the S-65.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFIGHTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Say old boy, wasnt it a bit more pointie when we left?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Андрей (Aug 15, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Actually that's the Stalinetz S-2 but not the S-65.


No one said it was a C-65


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)

Андрей said:


> No one said it was a C-65



The pic file name says.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 16, 2021)

Picture must have been captioned by a college graduate.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 16, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The pic file name says.


the devil is in the details )))

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







Bougainville: The Battle for Hill 260, 1944 – 182nd Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

2WK Foto Wehrmacht Grabenkampf HKL Granatwerfer Stahlhelm Tarn WW2 photo grenade | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2WK Foto Wehrmacht Grabenkampf HKL Granatwerfer Stahlhelm Tarn WW2 photo grenade in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2021)

the zinternet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Guy on the left looks like John Cena...but then again if it was him, then I shouldn't have been able to see him.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)

the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 16, 2021)

B-17E 41-9023 Yankee Doodle of the 97th BG, 414th BS

Boeing B-17E
41-9023
Yankee Doodle

Grafton-Underwood, England (414BS/97BG) – 6 July 1942
Bovingdon, England (92BG) – 24 August 1942
Bassingbourn, England (91BG) – 30 March 1943
Salvaged – 26 July 1945

Lead bomber of second strike force on VIII Bomber Command Mission 1 (17 August 1942).
Training aircraft and hack for 91BG.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 638186
> 
> the Internet


I liked it because I want the firearm.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 16, 2021)

at6 said:


> I liked it because I want the firearm.


If not mistaken, That's PPS-43.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 17, 2021)

Internet: Belorussian Front. 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2021)

Crew loading supplies on B-17E “Bitch Kitty” on Guadalcanal 1942-43

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2WK Foto Wehrmacht Grabenkampf HKL Granatwerfer Stahlhelm Tarn WW2 photo grenade | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2WK Foto Wehrmacht Grabenkampf HKL Granatwerfer Stahlhelm Tarn WW2 photo grenade in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...





Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Press Photo Hubert Hartsell & Edward Zelenka operating a mortar, WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...




I raise you a bear. Big one at that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2021)

the Internet: the Kuban in camping season.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

2474, Privat Foto Negativ San Remo Jux Frau mit Uniform und Stahlhelm ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2474, Privat Foto Negativ San Remo Jux Frau mit Uniform und Stahlhelm ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Lurch and Morticia when they were still together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2021)

It appears the mortar has just fired. Note the shell at the muzzle. I would like to have seen the next photo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2021)

I wonder if that was staged

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2021)

Aircrew lined up in front of their B-17E. The lack of weapons and nose art on the aircraft indicates this might be a new crew that is training while still in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Aircrew lined up in front of their B-17E. The lack of weapons and nose art on the aircraft indicates this might be a new crew that is training while still in the US.
> 
> View attachment 638405


I think you're right. The B-17 in the background looks like an earlier model. I'm trying to make out the details but my ancient eyes won't cooperate.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 18, 2021)

Most likely B-17C because of gondola belly gun and also#16 in background looks like a C model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 18, 2021)

Liberated Sevastopol. Crimea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Liberated Sevastopol. Crimea.
> View attachment 638411


Anyone for a yard sale?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 638467
> 
> the Internet


Gentleman: Let me help you,

Young Lady: No, I can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 19, 2021)

It appears to be an A-20. The airplane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 19, 2021)

Crew with B-17E "Geechee" in North Africa 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 19, 2021)

US Army Generals ... General Ben Lear, CG U.S. 2nd Army & Major General John Millikin, CG 2nd Cavalry Division, during a visit of division on 1941






photo source: page 22 of this e-book:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 20, 2021)

the Internet: 1st Calvary assault Philippeans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2021)

Any idea what happened in 20,681?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 20, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Any idea what happened in 20,681?


More likely an air raid, IMO.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2021)

A German fighter is going down in flames during a 15th AF B24 mission to Vienna, July 1944. It isn’t known if it was due to the B24’s machine guns or an escorting fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 20, 2021)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## at6 (Aug 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 638620
> 
> the Internet: 1st Calvary assault Philippeans


Now that does look like nasty place to be. The "water feature" appears to be man made as a defensive obstacle.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 635227
> 
> the Internet


"Simon says... Hands on heads!"


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 636256
> 
> ... easy does it.
> 
> the Internet; Monte Casino


"Dammit! That's the last time we let a German tour party into the museum! And they didn't sign the guestbook!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Negativ/Negative -Boot-Soldaten der Wehrmacht-Südfront (3060) | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Original Negativ/Negative -Boot-Soldaten der Wehrmacht-Südfront (3060) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


On a similar theme... "Just keep paddling guys, England's just over there... We'll be right behind you..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Marines march past B-17E “Zero Six Zero” 41-9060
> 
> Aircraft History
> Built by Boeing at Seattle. Constructors Number 2532. On March 26, 1942 delivered to the U.S. Army Air Force (USAAF) as B-17E Flying Fortress serial number 41-9060 and the same day flown to Boise, Idaho. On May 29, 1942 arrived at Lowry Field. By June 1942 flown to Hickam Field.
> ...



"But, I'm telling you, Sarn't, you'll never get them all on board..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Soldier Ferry Boat 24x30 Top | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Soldier Ferry Boat 24x30 Top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


The latest round of defence cutbacks hit the Royal Navy hardest...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2021)

"... Any idea what happened in 20,681?"
I believe the photo shows Sevastopol in the Crimea.
mm


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 21, 2021)

the Internet: Alligators landing, Leyte Beach, Philippeans

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)

The soviet destroyer "Svobodny" at the Sevastopol harbour, 1942











The destroyer "Svobodny" firing at the Greman positions .... 





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2021)

A Helldiver (BuNo 20831) assigned to Bombing Squadron 12 crashed while trying to recover on the flight deck of USS Randolph, February 17 1945. Note that a fire has started and the damage to the wooden deck from the propeller strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)

The shipwreck of the soviet destroyer "Svobodny" destroyed by the German bombers at the Sevastopol harbour, 1942










the source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2021)

E4/5 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT LUFTWAFFE FLAK GUN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E4/5 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT LUFTWAFFE FLAK GUN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Flying over this field my ass...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2021)

E4/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT OFFICERS WITH PERISCOPE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E4/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT OFFICERS WITH PERISCOPE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Now watch Gerd... That Indy fellow will be here in a jiffy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2021)

the Internet: LSTs_LCTS_beach_landing_Port_Legaspi_January_1945.jpg

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)

Two more shots of the shipwreck of the soviet destroyer "Svobodny" destroyed by the Grmans at the Sevastopol harbour in 1942 ..










the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> E4/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT OFFICERS WITH PERISCOPE | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E4/6 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT OFFICERS WITH PERISCOPE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Any Idea of where this place can be?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Any Idea of where this place can be?


Hollywood.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- 437th AAA Battalion- US GIs Refuel Army Truck w/ ID'D BUMPER* | eBay


It belonged to a US soldier who served with the 437th Anti-Aircraft Artillery Battalion.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 22, 2021)

the interrnet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII 1945 US Army 78th Lightning Div Easter Greetings Card Germany Bug Bunny | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1945 US Army 78th Lightning Div Easter Greetings Card Germany Bug Bunny at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945 US Army 78th Lightning Div Easter Greetings Card Germany Bug Bunny

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

WWII 1944 Lightning Div 78th Christmas card from Belgium, Battle of Bulge time | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII 1944 Lightning Div 78th Christmas card from Belgium, Battle of Bulge time at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1944 Lightning Div 78th Christmas card from Belgium, Battle of Bulge time

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2021)

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 638897
> 
> the Internet


Gotta zip my fly before he gets here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 23, 2021)

the Interrnet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 24, 2021)

Great Lakes TG-2 Torpedo Bomber USS Saratoga (CV-3) 1932

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 24, 2021)

B-17E 41-2443 in flight.

The Pacific Wrecks website has a great write up for this B17. RIP to all the crewman.









Pacific Wrecks - B-17E Flying Fortress Serial Number 41-2443


On April 5, 1942 took off at 9:00pm from Hickam Field piloted by 1st Lt. Ward Cox, Jr. on a night patrol looking for a Japanese submarine and crashed into Mount Keahiakahoe on Oahu.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 639105
> 
> the Internet


And to think that my Mama wouldn't let play with this in the house.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

1941 Norfolk Assembly Repair Department Naval Air Station Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Norfolk Assembly Repair Department Naval Air Station Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane over Germany Top !!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Plane over Germany Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2021)

A B-17E of the 36th Bomb Squadron and C-47s at Cold Bay, Alaska on 11 May 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 639180
> 
> the Internet


Tell Hermann that she's finally removing the Russian Flag bikini bottom.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 639180
> 
> the Internet


Operation Nudie beach was of hair raising suspence. But populair.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Operation Nudie beach was of hair raising suspence. But populair.


You meant this?



> Operation Nudie - Google Search

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> You meant this?


No. If i show you want i mean here pictorial wise, i get banned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 26, 2021)

B-17E of the 301st Bomb Group at Geiger Field (Now Spokane, Washington Airport) in early 1942. This is when the group had been activated and was training prior to overseas movement.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 639180
> 
> the Internet


Better call Gnomey. That poor guy's bum is covered in scabs with festering boils and there's pus oozing out all over.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Most likely an Armstrong Whitworth Whitley, supplying the Germans with months of toilet paper...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

1944 D-Day practice "Exercise Fabius" Infantry with Bikes - W.O. photo 8 by 8cm | eBay


1944 D-Day practice "Exercise Fabius" Infantry with Bikes - War Office photo 8 by 8cm 5.5.1944 a War Office photo , some of these have the original Wartime censored and not for publication stamps most quite clean, some have minor edge yellowing or wrinkling Please view the Photographs which give...



www.ebay.com





Joe and Allan told their mum they were in a mechanized army. Technically they weren't lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

vtg 1940s Halloween snapshot photo - dressed as Hitler Mussolini Hirohito WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for vtg 1940s Halloween snapshot photo - dressed as Hitler Mussolini Hirohito WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Spitting image

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2021)

B-17E 41-9042 97th Bomb Group, 34th BS named “The Berlin Sleeper”, England 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

7920a❚ orig. Foto, 1. Gebirgs-Division , Soldaten Fese und Mayrhofer am Motorrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie 7920a❚ orig. Foto, 1. Gebirgs-Division , Soldaten Fese und Mayrhofer am Motorrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Now..... write 1000x i will not brake the speed limit in herr mayers street...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)

The Polish destroyer ORP Błyskawica in the dockyard Southampton, 1937





the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 28, 2021)

"Did ya git stuck?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 29, 2021)

SU dip.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)

The Polish destroyers ORP Błyskawica and ORP Grom at Copenhagen harbour, 1938 ...





the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Airframes
is moving to another spot.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2021)

A damaged Helldiver of VB-87 hits the barrier after landing on USS _Ticonderoga_ (CV-14), July-August 1945. Note the rear gunner already starting to leave his position

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 29, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The Polish destroyers ORP Błyskawica and ORP Grom at Copenhagen harbour, 1938 ...
> 
> View attachment 639722
> 
> the source: the net



ORP Błyskawica today:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Well, don't just stand there taking photos, help us unload the gear!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Now you've taken your helmet off, it's really helped the reception. So much clearer, now..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> @Airframes is moving to another spot.
> 
> View attachment 639736


No. That's Rochie's new kitchen.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Hey, you might wanna duck when you go past the overhang..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

Deutsche Flugzeuge in Sebastopol - Luftwaffe - Russland Ukraine - Wehrmacht | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Flugzeuge in Sebastopol - Luftwaffe - Russland Ukraine - Wehrmacht in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2021)

B-17E fuselage aft sections on assembly line at Boeing 1942




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 30, 2021)

A poignant reminder:

Look both ways before crossing the street.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 31, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640196
> 
> the Internet


German AAA in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 HOMEGUARD DADS ARMY TRAINING WOMEN DRILL 57 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com





No like this, and he will never forget to put the garbage out.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY 27 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT DADS ARMY 27 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Whacky races under studies

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

the Intermrt

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Canberra, Australia, September 2, 1981. Rear Admiral Akio Sugata looks over the midget sub which was sunk in Sydney harbour during World War II. 130 officers from two Naval ships in Naval harbour visited the Australian war memorial in Canberra today. With them was Rear Admiral Akio Sugata, and the Japanese ambassador in Australia, Mr. Mizuo Kuroda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

LOT DE 8 PHOTOGRAPHIES AVIONS DE TOURISME ET EVENEMENTS | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour LOT DE 8 PHOTOGRAPHIES AVIONS DE TOURISME ET EVENEMENTS sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr













Carl Gustaf von Rosen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Canberra, Australia, September 2, 1981. Rear Admiral Akio Sugata looks over the midget sub which was sunk in Sydney harbour during World War II. 130 officers from two Naval ships in Naval harbour visited the Australian war memorial in Canberra today. With them was Rear Admiral Akio Sugata, and the Japanese ambassador in Australia, Mr. Mizuo Kuroda.



Fantastic. Here is that same submarine on display at the Australian War Memorial.




DSC_5688 

There is another segment of one of these that entered Sydney Harbour on display at the heritage museum at Garden Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## rednev (Sep 3, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Fantastic. Here is that same submarine on display at the Australian War Memorial.
> 
> View attachment 640264
> DSC_5688
> ...


three subs entered the harbour two where sunk at the time the third disappeared till








Feature Wreck: M24 Midget Submarine - Heritage NSW


Welcome to Heritage NSW. Explore the Aboriginal, environmental, built and archaeological heritage of NSW and learn how to protect, celebrate and conserve it.




www.heritage.nsw.gov.au

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Sep 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOT DE 8 PHOTOGRAPHIES AVIONS DE TOURISME ET EVENEMENTS | eBay
> 
> 
> Les meilleures offres pour LOT DE 8 PHOTOGRAPHIES AVIONS DE TOURISME ET EVENEMENTS sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!
> ...


Some more related:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2021)

the Internet: blessing of the horsemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Official RAF Medmenham Proof COX Cartoon The HARGREAVES Restricted Mag #JR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Official RAF Medmenham Proof COX Cartoon The HARGREAVES Restricted Mag #JR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 RAF Medmenham Cox Cartoon Proof EVIDENCE IN CAMERA Restricted Mag #JR | eBay


There were 114 issues of the magazine. Signed by Cox. These have been pinned to a board and may have creases and dirty marks on the surfaces. The caption says:Pinpoint. Representative fraction - 1/250,000.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Official COX Cartoon Proof RAF Medmenham Officers Restricted Mag #JR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Official COX Cartoon Proof RAF Medmenham Officers Restricted Mag #JR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Official RAF Medmenham COX Cartoon Proof The BEAM Approach LORENZ #JR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Official RAF Medmenham COX Cartoon Proof The BEAM Approach LORENZ #JR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Official RAF Medmenham Proof COX Cartoon EVIDENCE IN CAMERA Officers Mag #JR | eBay


There were 114 issues of the magazine. Signed by Cox. On the floor near the chair is a French risque magazine by the look of it. These have been pinned to a board and may have creases and dirty marks on the surfaces.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Official RAF Medmenham Phipps Cartoon Proof for Risque Restricted Mag #JR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Official RAF Medmenham Phipps Cartoon Proof for Risque Restricted Mag #JR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

WW2 Restricted RAF Medmenham Phipps Cartoon Print Proof EVIDENCE IN CAMERA #JR | eBay
 

There were 114 issues of the magazine. The caption says:"That's the THIRD bit of fluff you've had on your [scribble] negative this week, Jones. These have been pinned to a board and may have creases and dirty marks on the surfaces.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

1941 Press Photo NYC, FW Hoeling,Capt WA Widenbrugh, FJ Cicovari,R Colcord Jr | eBay


It may contain wrinkles, cracks, and possibly even tears due to its age and how it was handled before it got to us. A scanner may interpret colors and contrast differently than human eyes will, so it is possible that the actual photograph may be slightly darker or lighter in person.



www.ebay.com





Heroes 






SS Zamzam - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Attack​





The German raider _Atlantis_

At about 0555 hrs on 17 April the German auxiliary cruiser _Atlantis_ opened fire on _Zamzam_ from a range of about 3.5 nautical miles (6 km).[29]​ Nine 150 mm shells hit _Atlantis_' port side, injuring several passengers and crew, including the ship's doctor.[30]​ _Zamzam_'s engine room was holed below the waterline,[29]​ causing her to list to port.[27]​ Her wireless aerials were destroyed,[29]​ and there was damage to her passenger accommodation, Master's quarters, and funnel. _Atlantis_ ceased firing after about 10 minutes.[30]​

Nearly all of _Zamzam_'s passengers and crew abandoned ship, but shellfire had destroyed one lifeboat[30]​ and damaged two others.[31]​ The damaged boats were swamped shortly after being launched,[31]​ including that carrying Mrs Danielson and her children, all of whom ended up in the water.[20]​ Some passengers jumped from _Zamzam_ into the sea.[17]​ The ambulance drivers looked after women and children, treated the wounded, and pulled people out of the sea into the boats and liferafts.[32]​

When all the boats and rafts had been launched, Captain Smith was left on his ship with his Chief Officer, Chief Engineer, six ambulance drivers and a four-year-old girl who had become separated from her parents.[31]​


Rescue​_Atlantis_ rescued all survivors from the boats, from the water, and the group left on _Zamzam_. _Atlantis_' Captain, Bernhard Rogge, sent a boarding party aboard _Zamzam_ that searched her chartroom and Master's quarters,[33]​ removed supplies and personal possessions. At about 1400 hrs the boarding party scuttled _Zamzam_ with three explosive charges.[27]​

Scherman was in lifeboat number one. He photographed _Zamzam_ being abandoned, and after he reached _Atlantis_, a German officer encouraged him to photograph _Zamzam_ being scuttled. _Atlantis_' crew confiscated some of his films, but he managed to keep four rolls hidden.[17]​







_Dresden_ in 1937

The next day _Atlantis_ met her supply ship, _Dresden_ [de], to whom all _Zamzam_'s survivors and their luggage were transferred except three who were too seriously wounded.[34]​ _Atlantis_ and _Dresden_ parted, but they met again on 28 April. A delegation of survivors met Rogge on _Atlantis_ and asked for more food to be transferred to _Dresden_, and for the US and other neutral survivors to be put ashore in South America to avoid the danger _Dresden_ would face when running the Royal Navy blockade to reach Europe.[35]​

After conferring with his officers, Rogge said _Dresden_ would look for a neutral ship to which to transfer survivors. Failing that, _Dresden_ would approach the Brazilian coast and try to find a Brazilian coaster to take them. Only as a last resort would _Dresden_ enter a neutral port to put survivors ashore. With that, _Atlantis_ and _Dresden_ parted again.[35]​

The next day one of the wounded, tobacco merchant Ned Laughinghouse, died aboard _Atlantis_.[11]​ He had suffered a shrapnel wound to the skull during the shelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2021)

2920) Nachrichtenhelferin Blitzmädel Mädel Girl Nude . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2920) Nachrichtenhelferin Blitzmädel Mädel Girl Nude . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Heinrich was not a sharp dressed man. He thought he was. But no. definitely no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

the Internet. ... still at it ....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 4, 2021)

The Closest thing the US Army ever had to a Carrier, The converted USN Seaplane Tender _USS Albemarle (AV-5) in her new role as a helicopter repair ship USNS Corpus Christi Bay (T-ARVH-1) Seen here in 1966 in Cam Ranh Bay._






Source _Photo by SP4 Ingimar DeRidder, 69th Sig Bn, via U.S. Army CMH files._

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 4, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 639960
> 
> the Internet


Could it be destroyed by Aerial Bombardment? or Direct Artillery hit?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

X7312 Foto Kavallerie Pferde Feldküche Anhänger Kutsche | eBay


Entdecken Sie X7312 Foto Kavallerie Pferde Feldküche Anhänger Kutsche in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





rochie making diner

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)

War is war but you have to eat .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

1944 Servicemen's Hitchhiking Station Statesville North Carolina News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Servicemen's Hitchhiking Station Statesville North Carolina News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2021)

B-17E 41-2609 “Loose Goose” of the 63rd BS, 43rd BG SW Pacific 1942-43









Pacific Wrecks - B-17E "Loose Goose" Serial Number 41-2609


Assigned to the 19th Bomb Group and 43rd Bomb Group in the South West Pacific Area (SWPA) returned to the United States ultimate fate unknown likely scrapped.




pacificwrecks.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Major "King" Kong daughter 














WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber Tokio Express Pinup Girl Riding Bomb Negative 5"X4" | eBay


You are buying what's in pictures.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640626
> 
> the Internet


Is this "Giant"? messerschmidt some number!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

the Internet: surrender Manilla

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

the Internet: destruction, Tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Major "King" Kong daughter
> 
> View attachment 640809
> 
> ...


D*mn lucky bomb!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640815
> 
> the Internet


How do I get to Pasadena from here?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

at6 said:


> D*mn lucky bomb!


Did you google Major "King" Kong ?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Did you google Major "King" Kong ?


No I didn't. I was only looking at the hotty straddled across the bomb.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

at6 said:


> No I didn't. I was only looking at the hotty straddled across the bomb.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

Seems we have found a theme














NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 NOSE ART 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 NOSE ART 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2021)

RAF Fortress Mk IIA FK197 Scottish Aviation workshops at Prestwick.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Sep 9, 2021)

Post 20848 note diamond tread tires.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2021)

On 9th September 1941 a Red Army soldier Semjon Konstantinovich Hitler was decorated with medal "For Valour".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

1944 Dorothy Harris Alice Woodburn Canton Ohio 8 Ball Pinup Girls Timken Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Dorothy Harris Alice Woodburn Canton Ohio 8 Ball Pinup Girls Timken Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

1943 Lunch Wagon Consolidated B-24 Fort Worth Texas Aircraft Plant News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Lunch Wagon Consolidated B-24 Fort Worth Texas Aircraft Plant News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2021)

1943 Scale Model Ford Willow Run Bomber Factory Ypsilanti Michigan News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Scale Model Ford Willow Run Bomber Factory Ypsilanti Michigan News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2021)

British Fortress Mk I AM526 in flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 Scale Model Ford Willow Run Bomber Factory Ypsilanti Michigan News Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Scale Model Ford Willow Run Bomber Factory Ypsilanti Michigan News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Interesting Picture, this model must have been made before Mr Ford & the Wayne County Tax Board had there disagreement! Willow Run Airport actually sits on the county Line between Wayne and Washtenaw counties. Wayne county would not give him the same tax break as Washtenaw county. So he changed the plans and put a 90 degree bend in the plant so it didn't have any part in Wayne county. And every B-24 built there had to turn 90 degrees when going down the line. Attached is a Picture of the actual plant as built. Can you see where the county line is? The only part of the Building still standing is the very last 2 bays of the building were the completed B-24's emerged, (upper left of the long building in the picture below) It is being restored and is the new home of the Yankee Air Museum.




Source internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Interesting Picture, this model must have been made before Mr Ford & the Wayne County Tax Board had there disagreement! Willow Run Airport actually sits on the county Line between Wayne and Washtenaw counties. Wayne county would not give him the same tax break as Washtenaw county. So he changed the plans and put a 90 degree bend in the plant so it didn't have any part in Wayne county. And every B-24 built there had to turn 90 degrees when going down the line. Attached is a Picture of the actual plant as built. Can you see where the county line is? The only part of the Building still standing is the very last 2 bays of the building were the completed B-24's emerged, (upper left of the long building in the picture below) It is being restored and is the new home of the Yankee Air Museum.
> View attachment 641109
> 
> Source internet


Wayne county patriots.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2021)

Dogface.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

Wish I thought of that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2021)

Now that is a kettenhund if i ever saw one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641233
> 
> the Internet


Always like italian squadriglia embelems.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Reluctant Poster (Sep 12, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Interesting Picture, this model must have been made before Mr Ford & the Wayne County Tax Board had there disagreement! Willow Run Airport actually sits on the county Line between Wayne and Washtenaw counties. Wayne county would not give him the same tax break as Washtenaw county. So he changed the plans and put a 90 degree bend in the plant so it didn't have any part in Wayne county. And every B-24 built there had to turn 90 degrees when going down the line. Attached is a Picture of the actual plant as built. Can you see where the county line is? The only part of the Building still standing is the very last 2 bays of the building were the completed B-24's emerged, (upper left of the long building in the picture below) It is being restored and is the new home of the Yankee Air Museum.
> View attachment 641109
> 
> Source internet


I’m surprised Ford didn’t send in Bennett’s thugs to beat up the Wayne county officials.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2021)

A Douglas SBD-5 Dauntless dive-bomber of Bombing Squadron (VB) 5 from USS Yorktown (CV-10) over Wake Island, October 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641233
> 
> the Internet


This is the well known Macchi C.205 Veltro, Regia Aeronautica 51. Stormo 155. Gruppo 360. Squadriglia. Hasegawa manufactured a model with the same markings - Geo built it here some time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 641263
> 
> the source: the net


Winter at the hunting lodge.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)

They had the ushankas so didn't get cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A Douglas SBD-5 Dauntless dive-bomber of Bombing Squadron (VB) 5 from USS Yorktown (CV-10) over Wake Island, October 1943
> 
> View attachment 641242


Great shot this!!!!!!! 
GB54 I'll be doing an SBD-3 from VB-5, CVA-5 USS Yorktown. Lt. John J. Powers Medal of Honor awarded posthumously after the battle of the Coral Sea. His bomb struck the Shokaku from too low an altitude to pull up. Damaged by the explosion he crashed alongside the Shokaku. Would love to find the side code for his aircraft, I been looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 13, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 641269
> 
> the source: the net


Downtown Detroit in January?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2021)

398th Bomb Group, 601st BS B-17G 43-39184 3O-U over Grafenwohr, April 5th 1945. On April 13th, this aircraft was hit by flak and ended up force landing. The copilot and engineer were declared KIA. The strategic air war only had a week or so left when those two airmen died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)

Let's check on what is for the German's dinner ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

rednev said:


> three subs entered the harbour two where sunk at the time the third disappeared till



All three have been located then.





DSC_4139 




DSC_4140 

That's remarkable. This is the one at the museum on Garden Island. Touching that a ceremony was held and their remains returned to Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 13, 2021)

A tragic story of men who knew their fate upon entering Australian waters........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet: surrender Manilla



The digger at the front in a broad Australian accent: "C'mon mate, we're not gunna let ya go until ya give us all ya smokes..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet: destruction, Tokyo



"The US military recruiting drive passing through a typical Detroit suburb..."

It wasn't my idea to use Detroit! someone else did it first!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet



"Two down, four to go..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> British Fortress Mk I AM526 in flight



Lovely image, AN526 was operated by 90 Sqn and took part on the Fortress I's debut RAF operational sortie against Wilhelmshaven on 8 July 1941, which produced poor results, this aeroplane being the only one of three to drop its bombs, four 1,100 pounders, and hit the target, AN519 suffered from oil leaks at 25,000 feet and its rudder froze and the entire aircraft began to shudder dangerously, which caused its pilot to turn back over the target area. AN529 could not release its bomb load for some inexplicable reason. German fighters were dispatched to intercept, but none got near the Forts and turned back, which was fortunate as the guns had frozen and so the gunners were unable to fire them. It was the only operational sortie this particular Fortress carried out with 90 Sqn and was used on communications duties after the disbandment of 90 Sqn in February 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641465
> 
> the Internet


You kept telling me just one more beer. Now I gotta pee like a race horse.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 13, 2021)

Oh, thank God. I thought you were committing an unnatural act.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641552
> 
> the Internet


I see Dolly Parton's chest!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2021)

95th BG B-17 42-3123 named Ron Chee at unfinished Andrews Field (Washington DC) 1943

Shot down near Breman on Oct 8 1943. All 10 KIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 14, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> "The US military recruiting drive passing through a typical Detroit suburb..."
> 
> It wasn't my idea to use Detroit! someone else did it first!


You have your era's mixed up, Detroit didn't start looking that way until the late 1960's.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 641609
> 
> the source: the net.


Yust like me,
moy gunnis biggar dan yor gun!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 641609
> 
> the source: the net.


Does this mean that I have a shot with you?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641599
> 
> the Internet


Where did he go? Silly wabbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)

at6 said:


> Does this mean that I have a shot with you?



Yeah . a flu shot...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2021)

Crashed B-17G 43-38661 3O-P of the 398th BG, 601st Bomb Squadron, 1945 Showed MIA on Jan 29 1945 with no other info other than it was repaired and ended up back in the US. This might have been a crash landing behind allied lines with the crew getting back to base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2021)

B-17G 43-37527 N7-X “THE PROWLER” of the 398th BG, 603rd Bomb Squadron 1944. Battle damaged over French V-sites 6/7/44. Flak KO’d #2 and #3 engines and other damage, then equipment thrown out and bombs salvoed; six men bailed out near Hastings, Sussex before aircraft crash landed Penshurst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2021)

Always loved the look of the muzzle brake on that gun.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2021)

398th Bomb Group B-17s en-route to target

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)

The Polish Navy submarine ORP Sokół returning Plymouth naval base on 31st March 1944




the source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2021)

Why are they flying the German flag?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Why are they flying the German flag?



These flags were picked up as a trophy from the captured German cutters „Argentina” and „Panagia”. Therefore these were hoisted with the Jolly Roger on the periscope while the Polish Navy flag was still seen on the flagpole at the top back submarine conning tower.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Therefore these were hoisted with the Jolly Roger on the periscope while the Polish Navy flag was still seen on the flagpole at the top back submarine conning tower.



Great photo and a continuation of a long history of submarines flying the Jolly Roger on return to base after a successful hunt. The Royal Navy first applied this to submarines as the RN submarine branch was derided by other branches of the service for being sneaky and underhand, one admiral equating the use of submarines as piracy, and the insinuation stuck, the submariners embraced their notoriety. 

Another one was the tradition of tying a broomstick to the periscope as the sub returned to port, this came from Dutch Admiral Tromp who claimed he had "swept the enemy from the sea", and combined with the Jolly Roger became a submarine staple. After the British nuclear submarine HMS Conqueror had sunk the Argentine cruiser General Belgrano, it returned to port flying the Jolly Roger. The flag is in the collection of the British Maritime Museum at Greenwich.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 641826
> \
> the Internet


Push start?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2021)

Booty!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 17, 2021)

Where?!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Where?!!!


At the Nudie Bar.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Sep 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Let's check on what is for the German's dinner ...
> 
> View attachment 641460


... blin ... they've got shashlik i vodka!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> ... blin ... they've got shashlik i vodka!



Rather the pea soup.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 18, 2021)

,,, Hello, girls ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



This photo was taken in a sequence and a follow-on image shows someone getting into the aircraft in Eric 'Winkle' Brown's book Wings of the Luftwaffe, with the caption "A Bf 109G-6/R6 serving with II Gruppe of Jasgdgeschwader 26 in France in the autumn of 1943. Intended for the Zerstorer role, the Bf 109G-6/R6 carried two 20mm MG 151 cannon in underwing gondolas."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)

The US Fletcher-class destroyer USS Nicholas (DD-449) during trials on 28 May 1942.





the source: USS Nicholas (DD-449) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 19, 2021)

I recently received a big box of photos that belonged to my Mother & Dad which included many that were taken in Japan when we lived there after the war when I was a kid. These are black & white prints, many very small but I tried scanning them at high resolution and they look surprisingly good. One is from Hiroshima showing my Dad standing at Ground Zero where the bomb detonated. Dad’s note on the back states “Rubble extends for a mile in all directions”. The other is the Mitsui shipyard in Nagasaki where the battleship “Musashi” was built. It was a 65,000 ton sister ship to the world’s largest battleship “Yamato” which was built in Hiroshima.

Not aviation but perhaps interesting to someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Planes of the (USS Wasp), with wings folded, secured on the flight deck between combat patrols. 24 December 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 19, 2021)

One more photo taken by my Dad, COL C C Albaugh when he was transportation advisor to the 1st ROK Div.
The photo is labeled "Entering Massacre Valley from the south. Approx 10 miles N of Wonju, Korea. 11 Jan 1960"

No airplanes but an important Korean War battle took place there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2021)

B-17s of the 398th BG dropping bombs on target

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642226
> 
> the Internet


The man with eyeglasses in first row, I never seen his rank insignia before.

Any info?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2021)

These guys are members of the Hitlerjugend. Judging by the sleeve rank insignia - the one on the left seems to be of the rank "Scharführer". The small guy in the middle looks like "Oberkameradschaftsführer" and the one on the right seems to be of the "Kameradschaftsführer".

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 21, 2021)

I like the smirk on the SS troop in the second row.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2021)

special ed said:


> I like the smirk on the SS troop in the second row.



I doubt he was still smiling when the Russians got him....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642231
> 
> the Internet


Hello. Is this Phone Sexy? I too am lonely tonight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642266
> 
> the Internet


Well done Hans, it seems you've
finally managed to cross the trench.

Refers to post #20981

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2021)

Or "Ja, that's right - two large donna kebabs with chilli sauce, trench number three."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Or "Ja, that's right - two large donna kebabs with chilli sauce, trench number three."


LOL


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I doubt he was still smiling when the Russians got him....


Picture is of 1943. Wonder what those boys did. Think being busy in an air raid. The smug guy looks too old for the front at this stage. And being ss was in the western front no garantee to survival. Far from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Vickers Vildebeest Mk III of No. 36 Squadron in flight over Singapore. 22 September 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2021)

Badly damaged 422nd BS, 305th BG’s B-17F 42-29673 JJ-S “Old Bill” 15 May 1943. The navigator was KIA. Plane was salvaged May 16 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2021)

B-17F 42-3051 KY-M of the 305th BG, 366th BS during a raid on Huls June 1943. If I remember correctly, there was a synthetic rubber plant near here, which would have been the target. This particular B17 was sent to the US in May 1944 and was scrapped at the end of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Chinese-American aviatrix Hazel Ying Lee at an air show in Shanghai, China, 24 September 1936; note Shanghai mayor Wu Tiecheng behind Lee. Lee would eventually join the U.S. Army WASPs in 1944, and would be the last the 38 WASPs to die on duty during the war in an accident while ferrying a P-63 Kingcobra aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 24, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Chinese-American aviatrix Hazel Ying Lee at an air show in Shanghai, China, 24 September 1936; note Shanghai mayor Wu Tiecheng behind Lee. Lee would eventually join the U.S. Army WASPs in 1944, and would be the last the 38 WASPs to die on duty during the war in an accident while ferrying a P-63 Kingcobra aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 642445

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642567
> 
> the Internet


Shall we tell Hansi now this tank has no windshield washer fluid reservoir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2021)

This P38 looks fine in the early morning light at the 2013 Chino Planes of Fame airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642608
> 
> the Internet


Is there any info about where and when this photo was taken?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

no specifics but the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem visited and inspected Moslem soldiers ... there were a large number ... mostly used for security-anti=partisan duties, IIRC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 25, 2021)

Details here:









Muslim members of the Waffen-SS 13th division at prayer during their training in Germany, 1943 - Rare Historical Photos


Many of these soldiers came from Bosnia, and it was a conscious decision to fight the Communist Partisans and the nationalist Chetniks.




rarehistoricalphotos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Testing machine guns of Grumman F4F-4 _Wildcat_ fighters aboard USS *Ranger* (CV-4), while en route from the U.S. to North African waters, circa early November 1942. Note the special markings used during this operation, with a yellow ring painted around the national insignia on aircraft fuselages.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2021)

the Internet - Inspection of Musim troops by either (a) Alec Guiness, or (b) the Grand Mufti of Jersusalem

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2021)

B-17s from the 305th BG bombing airfield at Stargard near Stettin 1944

Note the smoke marker trails.

View attachment 642788


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2021)

B-17s from the 305th BG bombing airfield at Stargard near Stettin 1944.

Note the smoke marker trails.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Sep 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642790
> 
> the Internet


Uffz. Peter: Hans, is your girlfriend talking yet? We should fly!!!

Radio Operator Erich: Hans, would you continue writing? I've got tired.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 27, 2021)

Here is a photo of a yacht that I doubt anyone ever saw or ever heard about. OK, history experts- what is the story of this boat?


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 27, 2021)

Is that John Wayne's yacht (and former minesweeper)?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17s from the 305th BG bombing airfield at Stargard near Stettin 1944.
> 
> Note the smoke marker trails.
> 
> View attachment 642789



It is the Klützow ( Kluczewo ) airfield near Stargard. Until the war started in 1939 there was based Aufklärungsgruppe 21 (21. Heeres Gruppe) Luftwaffe equipped with Henschel Hs-126 scout planes. From October 1944 to January 1945 there was based the II/JG 400 with Messerschmitt Me-163Bs. After the war the airfield was captured by Russians and changed into the VVS airbase. In 1992 the airfield was returned Poland.





the source: Topografia lotnicza Polski 1939-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 27, 2021)

manta22 said:


> Here is a photo of a yacht that I doubt anyone ever saw or ever heard about. OK, history experts- what is the story of this boat?


Sorry, no cigar. Clue #1: picture was taken in 1948 or 1949.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 27, 2021)

D’oh.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2021)

manta22 said:


> Here is a photo of a yacht that I doubt anyone ever saw or ever heard about. OK, history experts- what is the story of this boat?



I'm gonna say, a Dunkirk boat?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642841
> 
> the Internet


Screw that one particular ant!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642841
> 
> the Internet


Shit! If lieutenant finds out that I've started the fire, I'll be court martialed!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm gonna say, a Dunkirk boat?


Notice the name Leyte. The alpha numerics below it is a U.S.N. or U.S.A. "utility" registration of some sort harbor duty.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I love this kind of stuff!


----------



## manta22 (Sep 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm gonna say, a Dunkirk boat?


No, sorry- not a Dunkirk boat. My sister and I were not at Dunkirk. Clue #2: Photo was taken in Yokohama.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Clearly he was taking a sick day when they taught the streamlining class at aeronautical engineer's school.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Clearly he was taking a sick day when they taught the streamlining class at aeronautical engineer's school.


Think he was "light" in the head that day.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 28, 2021)

I think there might be an additional letter in front of YB that we can't see. Since the photo was taken in post-war Japan, and the boat is named Leyte I'm thinking it might be linked to General MacArthur in some way...

John Wayne's boat was the Wild Goose, and before being converted to a yacht was YMS-328, Yard Mine Sweeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Think he was "light" in the head that day.



Either that or he'd been watching too many episodes of "Flash Gordon's Trip to Mars"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

WW2 Royal Army Pay Corps RAPC Group photo section soldiers captured a turtle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Royal Army Pay Corps RAPC Group photo section soldiers captured a turtle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: JOHN HODGDON INVENTOR ORIGINAL ACME PHOTO W/ NOTES DEC 1930 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Think this one took the same class

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2021)

I dont know if this should qualify as the picture of the day. But ......

Das Boot Released Sept 1981. One of the best war movies ever made. A classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Think this one took the same class
> 
> View attachment 642951
> 
> ...


"I once ate a pizza this big!"



syscom3 said:


> I dont know if this should qualify as the picture of the day. But ......
> 
> Das Boot Released Sept 1981. One of the best war movies ever made. A classic.
> 
> View attachment 642992


Saw this version in an art house theater...I personally thought the extra footage added nothing to the movie except length.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Soviet Nurses Dropped By Parachute 1942 - WW2 Press Photo | eBay


This is a silver gelatin photograph. It is unmounted.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

1942 Press Photo Women learning to assemble a .50 caliber machine gun in Kansas | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Press Photo Women learning to assemble a .50 caliber machine gun in Kansas at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






Now Girls, if he comes back with a model kit again insert ammo here, then......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 Press Photo Women learning to assemble a .50 caliber machine gun in Kansas | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Press Photo Women learning to assemble a .50 caliber machine gun in Kansas at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


 Well, it seems that young lady with eyeglasses was suffering from this problem and is now happy about finding a solution.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2021)

305th BG, 366th BS headed to Villacoublay (airfield near Paris). B-17s left to right 42-30650 KY-D “Dotty”, This B17 was sent back to the US in April 1944 and eventually sold for scrap.

41-24592 KY-G “Madame Butterfly”, This B17 was damaged over Stuttgart Germany on Sept 6 1943 and diverted to Switzerland. Plane returned to the US in Sept 1945. 

42-29952 KY-J “Sizzle” 1943, This B17 was shot down on the Oct 14th mission to Schweinfurt. 5 KIA and 5 POW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, it seems that young lady with eyeglasses was suffering from this problem and is now happy about finding a solution.


no. anti glare glasses. Her hubby came home with a p-39 kit.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643060
> 
> the Internet


I yam goink to shoot Fritz if he Fahhhts one more time!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2021)

B-17G 43-38638 JJ-E of 305th Bomb Group over Leipzig 6 April 1945. With only days left in the strategic airwar, this B17 survived the war and returned to the US and scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643140
> 
> the Internet


2nd left Günther Rall

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

US AVIATION: INVENTOR CLAUDE H. FREESE LOS ANGELES 1930 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US AVIATION: INVENTOR CLAUDE H. FREESE LOS ANGELES 1930 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





see also Picture of the Day - Miscellaneous

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2nd left Günther Rall


snd right is Walter Krupinski
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Grumman F6F Hellcat fighters prepare to take off for strikes against targets in Manila Bay. The two leading planes are F6F-5N night fighters, with wing-mounted radar. Probably 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## manta22 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> I think there might be an additional letter in front of YB that we can't see. Since the photo was taken in post-war Japan, and the boat is named Leyte I'm thinking it might be linked to General MacArthur in some way...
> 
> John Wayne's boat was the Wild Goose, and before being converted to a yacht was YMS-328, Yard Mine Sweeper.


Yes, you are right! It was MacArthur's personal yacht moored in Yokohama. My sister and I are the two kids in that photo (taken by my dad, MAJ C.C. Albaugh). We went for a ride around Tokyo Bay on the yacht....but what happened to it the following week? .................the tension mounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643228
> 
> the Internet


Heinz! Take the next exit. I want a burger with fries.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 1, 2021)

the internet: _“I never thought I had an effect on people until I was in Korea. It was the greatest thing that ever happened to me.”_
*Marilyn Monroe. February 1954*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 1, 2021)

at6 said:


> Heinz! Take the next exit. I want a burger with fries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Oct 2, 2021)

From my collection :

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643380
> 
> the Internet


Latrines? Over that hill down the minefield. And if that doesnt work, go right. When you see the sign, you are to far. Take plenty of paper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643367
> 
> the Internet


Parking around here is terrible.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643380
> 
> the Internet


Here is the man that doesn't like my posts!!! I'm cross with him ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643367
> 
> the Internet


Duomo, Milan

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2021)

I thought THE Duomo was in Florence...is this another, non-dome Duomo?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2021)

Press Photo 1942 US Navy Pilots and Ships Captain with Cotton Wool In Ears | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1942 US Navy Pilots and Ships Captain with Cotton Wool In Ears at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Told yah.... Brass is playing deaf to our wage demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643482
> 
> the Internet


Hans, do you wanna kill us? Throw that cigarette away, right now!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2021)

1st Lt. Jeremiah O’Keefe shot down five Japanese kamikaze aircraft off Okinawa in his F4U Corsair and then brought down another two six days later, seen here on his Corsair on 28 April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)

This one we can eat today, the second one for tomorrow dinner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 3, 2021)

Wurger said:


> This one we can eat today, the second one for tomorrow dinner.


Katzenpfeffer!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 3, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I thought THE Duomo was in Florence...is this another, non-dome Duomo?


Here you go....and you are correct.....they have cornered the market on Duomos !









Duomo | Duomo & San Babila, Milan | Attractions - Lonely Planet


A vision in pink Candoglia marble, Milan's extravagant Gothic cathedral, 600 years in the making, aptly reflects the city's creativity and ambition. Its…



www.lonelyplanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

1945 Press Photo British Vice Adm Sir Bernard Rawlings speaks to battleship crew | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo British Vice Adm Sir Bernard Rawlings speaks to battleship crew at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Who of you bastards cut the leggs of my pants??? Well i'm waiting....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## manta22 (Oct 4, 2021)

manta22 said:


> Yes, you are right! It was MacArthur's personal yacht moored in Yokohama. My sister and I are the two kids in that photo (taken by my dad, MAJ C.C. Albaugh). We went for a ride around Tokyo Bay on the yacht....but what happened to it the following week? .................the tension mounts.


OK- no winners. This was GEN Douglas MacArthur's personal yacht "Leyte" that was moored in Yokohama. The week after my sister and I took a cruise around Tokyo Bay, the yacht blew up and sank. It wasn't a plot against MacArthur, it was unventilated gasoline vapor in the bilges that exploded when the engines started. I have never found one word of this reported anywhere.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2021)

VERSUCH said:


> Here you go....and you are correct.....they have cornered the market on Duomos !



Yup, _Il Duomo_ refers to an Italian church built as a cathedral, and doesn't have to be a 'dome', and is specifically used to signify particular buildings, as we know, although the term _Cattedrale_ is used for church cathedrals that are not _duomi_. Although located in Germany, this translates to the same thing, the German term being the same, it's the _Berlinerdom_.




Berlin Tour 87

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2021)

549th BS, 385th BG B-17F 42-30251 "Piccadilly Queen" after it returned home from a raid with with wounded aboard in the late summer 1943. Shot down near Frankfurt 29/1/44.6 KIA, 4 POW

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2021)

Blitzkrieg training Part I

Personal collection.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



Just like in this 1945 movie, when I visited East Berlin in 1962 there were still bucket-brigades of girls clearing rubble just behind the show facade of Karl Marx Allee. The older women Supervisors were greatly annoyed that their girls were interested in us American GIs. West Berlin, by contrast, was a prosperous, vibrant, city that had already been almost completely restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 5, 2021)

Over paid, over sexed, over here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 5, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Over paid, over sexed, over here.


If we had not been "over there" you would now be speaking German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

"... Over paid, over sexed, over here."
The girls the Soviet troops visited might put their experience a little differently.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 5, 2021)

manta22 said:


> If we had not been "over there" you would now be speaking German.


Dude, my Dad was one of 'em. I agree with your sentiment. I wouldn't have been speaking anything at all had we not been there. 
It just seemed a more appropriate comment than "under paid, under sexed and under Churchill."
Now our cousins are going to rip into me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Who of you bastards cut the leggs of my pants??? Well i'm waiting....



"We needed the material for shirts, sir..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> The girls the Soviet troops visited might put their experience a little differently.



I think the phrase the Soviet soldiers used was "Frau komm"...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2021)

B-17 42-107031 of the 385th BG after German air raid on Great Ashford 1944. On July 13 1944, it was damaged on a mission to Munich and diverted to Switzerland where the crew were interred. Note the ground crew on the wing with brooms to clear off dirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

photographie ancienne avion N303 hélicoptere | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour photographie ancienne avion N303 hélicoptere sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Not scary at all

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

The deadliest maritime disaster




The Hospital Ship "Wilhelm Gustloff" docked in Danzig (modern-day Gdańsk, Poland) in September 1939. Photo from Wikimedia Commons / Bundesarchiv, Bild 183-H27992 / Sönnke, Hans / CC-BY-SA 3.0.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2021)

385th Bomb Group crew by B-17F Mr Smith in England 1943. They were all young. I wonder what their fates were? Did any die? If they survived, what were their life stories?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> The deadliest maritime disaster
> View attachment 643979
> 
> The Hospital Ship "Wilhelm Gustloff" docked in Danzig (modern-day Gdańsk, Poland) in September 1939. Photo from Wikimedia Commons / Bundesarchiv, Bild 183-H27992 / Sönnke, Hans / CC-BY-SA 3.0.


I read about the "brave Russian Commander" torpedoing a ship full of helpless people. With all of the running lights on, it should have been permitted to pass unharmed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

It didn't stop there, I understand that Soviet underwater explosives divers practiced their craft on the hulk for years to come. A mass burial site.
No honor,

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 643994
> 
> the Internet


Dies Amerikaner beer ist als pee.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 Press Photo British Vice Adm Sir Bernard Rawlings speaks to battleship crew | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo British Vice Adm Sir Bernard Rawlings speaks to battleship crew at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Well.... you lot dont look so clever since i cut all your legpants now do you???





Welll...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

manta22 said:


> If we had not been "over there" you would now be speaking German.


No thats wrong. We would have spoken Russian.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

WWII May 1945 Okinawa Camp US Troops Camp #1 Vintage World War 2 WW2 Real Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII May 1945 Okinawa Camp US Troops Camp #1 Vintage World War 2 WW2 Real Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







 rochie
New job not what he thought it would be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII May 1945 Okinawa Camp US Troops Camp #1 Vintage World War 2 WW2 Real Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII May 1945 Okinawa Camp US Troops Camp #1 Vintage World War 2 WW2 Real Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


looks more like ~Terry and I at the campsite near Duxford !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2021)

Blitzkrieg Part 2
Personnel collection

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Well.... you lot dont look so clever since i cut all your legpants now do you???
> 
> View attachment 644039
> 
> Welll...




Notice the long magazine pouches for the Lanchester SMG.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Crewmen look at scoreboard on 385th BG's B-17F 42-5913 Shack Bunny at Great Ashfield airfield in England 1943 Crashed due ro mechanical troubles while on mission to Duren on October 20th 1943. All 10 became POW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Crewmen look at scoreboard on 385th BG's B-17F 42-5913 Shack Bunny at Great Ashfield airfield in England 1943 Crashed due ro mechanical troubles while on mission to Duren on October 20th 1943. All 10 became POW.
> 
> View attachment 644075


Is that nose mg a field mod?


----------



## yulzari (Oct 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Well.... you lot dont look so clever since i cut all your legpants now do you???
> 
> View attachment 644039
> 
> Welll...


Interesting to see the pouches for the Lanchester Machine Carbines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Oct 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 642608
> 
> the Internet


The search for the Fuhrer’s contact lens continues………….

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2021)

Blitzkrieg Part III
Personnel collection

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 9, 2021)

Ki-43-IIas or -IIbs taking off from Akeno Flying School

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Is that nose mg a field mod?


Yes, an effort to deter or fight back frontal attacks from LW fighters


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 9, 2021)

Fairey Battle K9370 with a Fairey P.24 engine, with 24 cilinders in H, some 2.240 hp and counter-rotating propellers, tested by USAAC at Wright Field in a try to make it the engine for the P-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

thw Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2021)

PB4Y

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644221
> View attachment 644222
> 
> thw Internet


These are not combat, but training pictures, with a French captured Hotchkiss H 39 tank modified by the Germans and pressed into service with some Erzatz Panzer Abteilung. The turret evidences a german modification ; the original hemispheric turret dome was erased and replaced by a german style commander cupola with two hatches. The smoke adds some dramatic effects. The turret number is typically german (113 : 1st company, first platoon, tank n° 3).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 10, 2021)

A three rotor encoding machine. Possibly an early one by Walther.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Pilots and Crew Chief check supercharger on B-17 of 548th BS, 385th BG at Great Ashfield 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Frog said:


> These are not combat, but training pictures, with a French captured Hotchkiss H 39 tank modified by the Germans and pressed into service with some Erzatz Panzer Abteilung. The turret evidences a german modification ; the original hemispheric turret dome was erased and replaced by a german style commander cupola with two hatches. The smoke adds some dramatic effects. The turret number is typically german (113 : 1st company, first platoon, tank n° 3).


Fire escape training at a panzer school.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 11, 2021)

Home Defence Ki-43-IIIa about to take off, fitted with a single drop tank.
Source: Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)

But please source your pics.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2021)

the Intermet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lt. John Richey pilot of the 385th BG, 549th BS talks with bombardier Winnerman and squadron commander Maj. Archie Benner 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2021)

the internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



Guy typing: "Wait... how do you spell 'einsatzgruppen'..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 12, 2021)

Fueling up some Ki-43-IIbs. One of my most favorite Ki-43 photos. Source: Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644263
> 
> the Internet


Dear Penthouse, Last night I was with my................................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

WWI ARGYL & SUTHERLAND HIGHLANDERS 19TH BRIG 6TH & 27TH DIV MARCH 1915 IWM PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWI ARGYL & SUTHERLAND HIGHLANDERS 19TH BRIG 6TH & 27TH DIV MARCH 1915 IWM PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Gazetteer of the Western Front: Bois-Grenier - The Long, Long Trail


Location Bois-Grenier is a village south of Armentières in the Department of Nord in the Hauts-de-France region of northern France. Lat: 50.65° […]



www.longlongtrail.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

Assembling of a P-63 Kingcobra ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Assembling of a P-63 Kingcobra ...
> 
> View attachment 644498
> 
> the source: the net.


No, removing nose armour and radio ask P-39 expert he will tell you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 13, 2021)

Wait a minute, WAIT A MINUTE !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 13, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 644578
> 
> the source: the Internet.


Are those trucks Russian or American manufactured?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

US made Ford G8T in soviet service in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 13, 2021)

1942 Ford, civilian (would have been)


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644526
> 
> the Internet


726th Infantry Division? 

352nd ID confronted US troops at Omaha, It was best and readiest Division, completely untouched by resistance fighters. It hadn't any legions on it's OoB.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2021)

(Eastern Front - Bonnier Publications)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

the source: Zamarznięte ciało sowieckiego żołnierza w...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 14, 2021)

Japanese personnel watching some Ki-43-II or -IIIs taking off. The man 3rd from left looks to be a pilot, from his uniform. Source: Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644526
> 
> the Internet











0416) Foto Freiwilligen Division Soldat MG Wehrmacht . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 0416) Foto Freiwilligen Division Soldat MG Wehrmacht . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Freiwilligen Infanterie Regiment 950 or "Tiger Legion"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)

Poland 1939 ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2021)

551st BS, 385th BG B-17F 42-30836 "DRAGON LADY" during raid on Brunswick 10 February 1944. Shot down 3 days later over Pas de Calais Feb 13 1944. 4 KIA and 6 Returned to Duty); flak KO'd #1 and #4 engines and ditched in the English Channel, 18 miles W of Dungeness, Kent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 644602
> 
> the source: Zamarznięte ciało sowieckiego żołnierza w...


Its like he's giving a Heil Hitler salute.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 14, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Its like he's giving a Heil Hitler salute.


Actually Finnish Army soldiers used frozen dead Red Army soldiers as guide / mark during Winter War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 14, 2021)

Wow. The things one learns here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 14, 2021)

"...Actually Finnish Army soldiers used frozen dead Red Army soldiers as guide / mark during Winter War."

closer to home ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 14, 2021)

Ki-43-I at low level. I think this may be a prototype, since the prototypes were unpainted like this one. Source: Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

AK 17375,Postkarte,Bildlehrgang,Fliegerausbildungsregt. 13,Neubiberg,PK 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK 17375,Postkarte,Bildlehrgang,Fliegerausbildungsregt. 13,Neubiberg,PK 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> AK 17375,Postkarte,Bildlehrgang,Fliegerausbildungsregt. 13,Neubiberg,PK 1940 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie AK 17375,Postkarte,Bildlehrgang,Fliegerausbildungsregt. 13,Neubiberg,PK 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Here you can see earliest usage of Photoshop!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)

If you can't see the Ju-88 it means you are hungry ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> If you can't see the Ju-88 it means you are hungry ...
> 
> View attachment 644949
> 
> the source: the net.


Edelweiss Geschwader. KG51.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 16, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644952
> 
> the Internet


I believe that M40 106mm RR casings are much more beautiful!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> I believe that M40 106mm RR casings are much more beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 645142


My brother made a table lamp out of one of those .

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> I believe that M40 106mm RR casings are much more beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 645142


That are not casings. They are woven baskets to protect the round when transported.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> That are not casings. They are woven baskets to protect the round when transported.


I knew what they were, but no idea about function. Thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)

the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 17, 2021)

Interesting photo! Extra armour is clearly visible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645215
> 
> the Internet


Uh oh. It's past the "use by" date.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645233
> 
> the Internet


Not quite sure, but seems like this to me!









Skoda 220 mm howitzer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Oct 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 644526
> 
> the Internet


Now this one interests me. Indian troops with a German machine Gun. Any ideas anyone? Cancel this statement as the later pictures addressed the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, deutscher Soldat mit petite voiture, Frankreich 1940, Pkw (N)50283 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, deutscher Soldat mit petite voiture, Frankreich 1940, Pkw (N)50283 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2021)

PK FELDPOST MASCHINENGEWEHR APPELL WEHRMACHT WWI/WWII | eBay


Entdecken Sie PK FELDPOST MASCHINENGEWEHR APPELL WEHRMACHT WWI/WWII in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Birth control the Prussian way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 18, 2021)

The Nashorn was my favorite unit when I played Avalon Hill's Panzer Blitz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 18, 2021)

What about probabilities? Note the whole in the cartridge case, caused by an enemy bullet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

So lucky they were!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> PK FELDPOST MASCHINENGEWEHR APPELL WEHRMACHT WWI/WWII | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie PK FELDPOST MASCHINENGEWEHR APPELL WEHRMACHT WWI/WWII in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Nah,
It's a bolshevik version of How hot are your nuts commercial.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)

IMHO the pic is one of the shot series titled " When you see the bullet , just yell ".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Oct 18, 2021)

Rows of Ki-43-IIIas. EDIT: I found the unit, it's 65th Sentai. Apparently it was a light bomber unit in which Ki-43s were used as strike fighters. Source: Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)

T-34/76 of the Polish 1st Armoured Brigade, 1943




the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

.. the Hull detail in that shot is amazing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> .. the Hull detail in that shot is amazing



I agree. Here is another T-34 of the 1st AB in 1943.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645361
> the Internet


I think they were in hurry, because they wore half of each others uniforms!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 19, 2021)

(Greatest Mysteries of WW2 - Bringing History to Life - Collector's Edition - 2021)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2021)

Pass...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

The race for Hitler's long johns.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

The race is still going on ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

the Internet
T-34 Crew Hatch Covers. I was under the impression that the one-piece was found on early production followed by Mickey Mouse style.
What's the story, Maestro? Different factories.??

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645415
> 
> the Internet
> T-34 Crew Hatch Covers. I was under the impression that the one-piece was found on early production followed by Mickey Mouse style.
> What's the story, Maestro? Different factories.??


The things one learns here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645415
> 
> the Internet
> T-34 Crew Hatch Covers. I was under the impression that the one-piece was found on early production followed by Mickey Mouse style.
> What's the story, Maestro? Different factories.??



To be honest I haven't heard of a such story. Also IMHO , it is not the matter of the different factory. Most possible is that the new introduced turret was the reason. It became larger and the one-piece hatch could affect the stability of the entire construction. Another factor that could cause the changing could be the gun and its mounting. Additionally , the casting way the turrets were made with , made the entire process easier and quicker. It can be said that the turret was two-piece part only.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

F001032 A chef in the kitchen at King George Military Hospital. London. England. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F001032 A chef in the kitchen at King George Military Hospital. London. England. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







 rochie
new job seems to be a winner .

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2021)

nice one.

one of my previous kitchens had a slightly more modern version of those bratt pans !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

Just wonder what you were brewing there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2021)

i'll never tell !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

Never say never ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645361
> the Internet





ARTESH said:


> I think they were in hurry, because they wore half of each others uniforms!!!


The reason for that is because everything is held up at the Long Beach port.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



The Disney company's purchase of the Soviet Union means that the Battle of Stalingrad will soon be streaming on Disney Plus...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

T-34/76 no.220(?) of the Polish 1st Armoured Brigade. The liberation of Bydgoszcz on 26 January 1945 ...





the source: the net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

Tank T-34, T-34, The Turret | Russian Tanks of World War 2,


The Turret Tank T-34. Turn-based history of the tank T-34. The driving compartment was separated from the engine by the tank's single bulkhead. The driver sat on the left front of the hull with a large, one-piece hatch that hinged forward to allow access.




russian-tanks.com





Turret redesign, 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 19, 2021)

the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

T-34/76 no.228 of the Polish 1st Armoured Brigade. The liberation of Bydgoszcz on 26 January 1945 ...





the source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

T-34/76 no.226 of the Polish 1st Armoured Brigade. The liberation of Bydgoszcz on 26 January 1945 ...






the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Damaged B-17F of the 385th BG returns to England 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> F001032 A chef in the kitchen at King George Military Hospital. London. England. | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F001032 A chef in the kitchen at King George Military Hospital. London. England. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


A number of years back, a homebrewing shop here had a similar setup. Sort of a one-stop place for all ingredients, bottling/kegging, and not making a mess at home. Was popular for a while - you could have group-brew parties, etc. It died after a couple years. I was a home brewer and the kettles they used were really sweet. I'd have like one for my garage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a cousin who brews beer. His batches are are never the same but they're always good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wurger said:


> T-34/76 no.226 of the Polish 1st Armoured Brigade. The liberation of Bydgoszcz on 26 January 1945 ...
> 
> View attachment 645469
> 
> the source: the net.


Almost can smell diesel,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

Original 35mm Slide Military Aircraft/Plane USAF F-94C 51-5607 Oct 1953 #P5591 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original 35mm Slide Military Aircraft/Plane USAF F-94C 51-5607 Oct 1953 #P5591 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Almost can smell diesel,



It was the winter time so the diesel smelled less.  But the spuff of smoke behing the T-34 was really huge. 





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

I was at a tank meeting a few years ago. The Stalin tank was a thing to see. I bet half of the Wehrmacht was thinking of getting out fast when that thing rumbled in their line of defence. 
Like Stallone in his box movies"_He's_ all wrong for us, baby. I saw _you_ beat that man like I never saw no man get beat before, and the man _kept coming_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

Agree.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 20, 2021)

1941 six original photos taken in Persia | eBay


<p>Six original photos. Two of them have Persia 1941 written on the back.</p> <p>I can combine P&P providing you wait for an invoice before making payment. Log into ebay.co.uk and place the items in your basket, then use the “Request Total from Seller” (do not use the Proceed to Checkout...



www.ebay.com





Six original photos taken in Iran, 1941.

More likely taken in the Lorestan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)

Quite blurry shot but a nice looking T-34/76 model 1942 of the factory no.112.





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

"... The Stalin tank was a thing to see."
The 2-part ammunition, not so much vs: Tiger, Panther. IIRC


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2021)

B-17s of the 91st BG during a Big Week mission to the Messerschmitt factory at Augsburg, 25 February 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

the Internet
JS tanks returning to the USSR from Germany

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

the Internet
Soviet Stuarts ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645588
> 
> the Internet
> Soviet Stuarts ...


Dimitry, Pz II, 10 O'clock, 200 ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

Pre war Soviet armored tractors








the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)

Yep.. the Dyrenkov's ones. The top one is the D-14 while the bottom is the D-10 at the foreground and the D-11 at the background.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> was at a tank meeting a few years ago. The Stalin tank was a thing to see. I bet half of the Wehrmacht was thinking of getting out fast when that thing rumbled in their line of defence.



The IS-2 is an impressive beastie alright. Never seen one powered up, but right up close they certainly impress...




Europe 334

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645588
> 
> the Internet
> Soviet Stuarts ...


The one in the middle background looks like a Lee/ Grant...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 21, 2021)

the T-34 riders ...







the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 22, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The one in the middle background looks like a Lee/ Grant...


Yes, it is a Grant / Lee.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645691
> 
> the Internet


Freedom Day Flight!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645691
> 
> the Internet


My bags are packed, I'm ready to go.......
Wait, this isn't a jet plane!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Freedom Day Flight!


Looks like it right?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2021)

VB-17 Helldivers turning into the pattern to land aboard Bunker Hill after their raid on Rabaul, November 11th, 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 23, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo Submarine aircraft carrier launches a recon aircraft 0370 | eBay


Reproduction of a photograph Size is about 4" x 6" (10x15cm). Format Size: About 4 " X 6" (10 x 15 cm). Type: New Print on high quality Photo Paper. Quality: This is NOT an inkjet or Laserjet print but one produced in a professional photographic lab.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 23, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 24, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 645850
> 
> the Internet


Selfie, when selfie was not popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)

Come on .. the selfie was popular but nobody knew about it. Also it was extremely difficult to get the selfie stick. However as you may see, the stick prototype was just testing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 24, 2021)

Oops!














WW2 Picture Photo Grumman Hellcat aircraft fighter crash USS Charger 1943 0364 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo Grumman Hellcat aircraft fighter crash USS Charger 1943 0364 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 24, 2021)

Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 25, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Oops!
> 
> View attachment 645951
> 
> ...


Leutenant, just tell me how?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

FIGHTER PLANE LANDING WITH CANOPY SHOT OFF WWII OR KOREAN WAR PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FIGHTER PLANE LANDING WITH CANOPY SHOT OFF WWII OR KOREAN WAR PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2021)

91st Bomb Group raid on Osnabruck on December 22md 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 25, 2021)

SOVIET A-20 Medium tank, precursor of the T-34 series. Used BT tank road wheel suspension but pioneered the shape.









the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)

T-34 family ... from left ... BT-7М, А-20, Т-34 model 1940, T-34 model 1941 





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FIGHTER PLANE LANDING WITH CANOPY SHOT OFF WWII OR KOREAN WAR PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FIGHTER PLANE LANDING WITH CANOPY SHOT OFF WWII OR KOREAN WAR PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That's how I can read what's written backside of photo:

'completely unreadable' Marshall Carrying '?' , Canopy has been alot all: got 'tire ?' 'unreadable for me' and one yours.

I might be wrong in some places.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 25, 2021)

More like:
[..]jor Marshall coming in, canopy has been shot off: got two bomber and one Yak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 25, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Oops!
> 
> View attachment 645951


The hard way!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 26, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT LADIES STOCKINGS 6 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT LADIES STOCKINGS 6 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 HOME FRONT MAKE SHIFT STOCKINGS 1942 12 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 HOME FRONT MAKE SHIFT STOCKINGS 1942 12 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2021)

'Tis but a scratch !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2021)

Should buff right out.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2021)

Crewmen of the 91st BG, 401st BS walk from their B-17G 43-37610 LL-A Zootie Cutie 1944. This B17 survived the war and returned to the US.

Look how young the crew is. I wonder what their life stories turned out to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

Finnish Winter War Pt 1 .. the Molotov Cocktail






the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646246
> 
> the Internet


A DB-3 with floats? Never know about it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 27, 2021)

And, with a torpedo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 27, 2021)

special ed said:


> And, with a torpedo!


Too much stunned by the floats to notice the torpedo!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 27, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Look how young the crew is. I wonder what their life stories turned out to be?
> 
> View attachment 646231


Same here!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2021)

Italy ...







the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646308
> View attachment 646309
> 
> the Internet


Interesting photo. Where was it taken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 28, 2021)

Italy: Bundesarchiv_Bild_101I-316-1162-06,_Italien,_Küstenbefestigungen.jpg
the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2021)

Crew members of the 324th BS, 91st BG B-17F 42-29921 DF-Z "Oklahoma Okie" putting on their new flak jackets before taking off on a mission 1943. 
Shot Down March 23 1944. 5 KIA, 5 PPOW); Fighters riddled cockpit, with radio room and engine #2 set on fire, crashed near Bordeaux, France

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)

The Polish destroyer ORP Burza in 30'





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)

And a very similar shot to the one above .. but with the ORP Wicher in ....





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 29, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646451
> 
> the Internet


I really like this shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)

ORP Grom at speed trials ...





the source: Wojenna służba ORP Grom

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2021)

A B24 bomber is being loaded up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 30, 2021)

That’s an early model B-24, correct? Those nacelles aren’t oval. Forget about the lack of nose turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 30, 2021)

LB-30

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks Greg


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2021)

... my European Tour. Or, was it a Roman Holiday?
the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks like it has the 4 gun dorsal turret midship, would that still make it an LB-30m

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646521
> 
> ... my European Tour. Or, was it a Roman Holiday?
> the Internet


Nope mate, you're wrong. Here, we've been sent to suppress the Spartacus and his army of Gladiators.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 30, 2021)

But the Gladiators are at Malta.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 30, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> But the Gladiators are at Malta.


Weren't they Templar Knights???

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 30, 2021)

I think the Templars had been suppressed by then. Hospitalers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"If we go reeeally slowly, we'll blend into the background and he won't see us..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"No, I'm sorry, I don't care how many tanks are backed up behind me, I'm not going in there..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

So, I have to ask, with the proliferation of tank and ship images in this thread, what is the worth of the Tanks and Ships photo thread now?






Ebay heavy Iron (Tanks Guns Ships Trains)


Foto, Panzer IV Turmnummer: II01 wird verladen, Hafen Neapel, Italien, f | eBay



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Finnish Winter War Pt 1 .. the Molotov Cocktail



"That's not a Molotov cocktail, son, that's Liquid courage..."



michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet



Overheard from the commentary box... "Aaand Round Two of the Luftwaffe versus Army tug-o-war competition is getting ready to commence... this time the Luftwaffe fielding the Mighty Ju 87 Stuka, the Hero of the Battle of France campaign..."

Yes, I know it's a late model Stuka and not the same make as the type used in the Battle of France, but commentators might just want to embellish the story a little...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> A B24 bomber is being loaded up.





SaparotRob said:


> That’s an early model B-24, correct? Those nacelles aren’t oval. Forget about the lack of nose turret.





Greg Boeser said:


> LB-30



Liberator Mk.II to be precise. British only variant, although the US did borrow some of the British production batch. Note the location of the gun turret, it's aft of the spar - it's a Boulton Paul Type A turret, the same type as fitted to the Defiant fighter and the rear gun position was also fitted with a BP turret. The Mk.II Liberator was the first of the breed armed with power turrets.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2021)

That is in Rome. Castle de sant Angelo or something like that. Was a Roman Emperors tomb, forget which (Tiberius?), turn into the Pope's "safe room".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> That is in Rome. Castle de sant Angelo or something like that. Was a Roman Emperors tomb, forget which (Tiberius?), turn into the Pope's "safe room".



Yup, right down the Piazza from the Basillica.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)

Another pic of ORP Grom during the speed tests ... 





the source: ORP Grom (1936) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2021)

the Internet
... v_accine passport ...!_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

2nd Mapping Biplane at Night, Photograph US Army Air Force 9.5x7.3-inch WWII Era | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2nd Mapping Biplane at Night, Photograph US Army Air Force 9.5x7.3-inch WWII Era at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ground crew change the main tire on a B-29 on Guam, May 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 31, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646602
> 
> the Internet
> ... v_accine passport ...!_


Shiesse! Ich Kant read Russisch!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2nd Mapping Biplane at Night, Photograph US Army Air Force 9.5x7.3-inch WWII Era | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2nd Mapping Biplane at Night, Photograph US Army Air Force 9.5x7.3-inch WWII Era at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Mapping = Recon unit, am I right?


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 31, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Ground crew change the main tire on a B-29 on Guam, May 1945
> 
> View attachment 646620


Wow, Those tyre's are huge!!! I never imagine this ...


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 31, 2021)

Wow using wing jacks for a tire change, that's alot of work! But you use what you have available!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Wow using wing jacks for a tire change, that's alot of work! But you use what you have available!



I suspect the wing jacks are for other stuff, maybe they are doing gear swings or something, but you can see under the axle in silhouette is a jack, which they would have used during a wheel change.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2021)

Just for clarification on the image of the guys changing a B-29's wheel. The jacking point is shown in this image. The jack is inserted from the front and hand cranked, lifting the oleo off the ground, but keeping the aircraft level-ish. The only stipulation is that the park brake is released before jacking. Turnaround, at a guess should be around 15-20 mins to do the job, depending on how the wheel is fastened to the axle, the tyre being deflated on removal as standard, at least, that's the way it's done on modern aircraft.




DSC_0657

The left hand outboard wheel definitely needs changing on this aircraft...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 31, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Just for clarification on the image of the guys changing a B-29's wheel. The jacking point is shown in this image. The jack is inserted from the front and hand cranked, lifting the oleo off the ground, but keeping the aircraft level-ish. The only stipulation is that the park brake is released before jacking. Turnaround, at a guess should be around 15-20 mins to do the job, depending on how the wheel is fastened to the axle, the tyre being deflated on removal as standard, at least, that's the way it's done on modern aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 646643
> DSC_0657
> ...


Bulging sidewall and threads showing. Should be good for another winter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Bulging sidewall and threads showing. Should be good for another winter



Remind me not to fly on your airline...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 31, 2021)

Not to mention the flat spot on #1, Nice to see the gear and strut locks in place in that Photo. And yes I am used to using the strut jack to change a tire or brake. 

The size of those tires remind me of the 727 tires I used to change. The only difference is we used to use a tire jack to lift them high enough off the ramp to slide over the axle & brakes. It does look like the 2 tech's are holding the wheel assembly in place while the 3rd guys is messing with what I suppose is the outer bearing and wheel nut? It would be interesting to see how the older Boeing product secured the wheel on the axle.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Mapping = Recon unit, am I right?


Using aerial photo's to make maps. Photogrammetry. Those units were in high demand in Asia and the Pacific due to a lack of knowledge of the vast swaths of the islands and jungles.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646602
> 
> the Internet
> ... v_accine passport ...!_


I'm giving you my First Naughty Boy citation!
$5,000.00 please.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Using aerial photo's to make maps. Photogrammetry. Those units were in high demand in Asia and the Pacific due to a lack of knowledge of the vast swaths of the islands and jungles.


Many thanks, Mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Many thanks, Mate.


I've heard a lot of the maps circulating in the Pacific were from National Geographic and not all that complete or accurate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I suspect the wing jacks are for other stuff, maybe they are doing gear swings or something, but you can see under the axle in silhouette is a jack, which they would have used during a wheel change.



Yeah, I would suspect it is in for some other maintenance and the change is done in conduction. I’ve changed hundreds of tires and wheel assemblies like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Tailpiece of an English Vickers Wellington shot off near Haarlem. July 1940.
Through this text I arrived at 06.07.1940. At 03.35 am this Wellington Ic crashed in Haarlem on the Oudeweg-Veerpolder with 7 houses burned out and collapsed. The aircraft belonged to 99 Squadron, registration R3170. Four survivors, one dead. Hit by flak.









Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack in Harlem Holland Abschuss Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto RAF Vickers Wellington Flugzeug Wrack in Harlem Holland Abschuss Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2021)

B17's of the 91st BG on their way to Oberpfaffenhaffen (Bavaria) on March 18th 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 1, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> And yes I am used to using the strut jack to change a tire or brake.
> 
> The size of those tires remind me of the 727 tires I used to change. The only difference is we used to use a tire jack to lift them high enough off the ramp to slide over the axle & brakes. It does look like the 2 tech's are holding the wheel assembly in place while the 3rd guys is messing with what I suppose is the outer bearing and wheel nut? It would be interesting to see how the older Boeing product secured the wheel on the axle.



Nice, cammerjeff, the Threeholer certainly made an impact. I never worked on them, in fact I've had nothing to do with them, but they sure looked great. I did line maintenance for years, but on planes with whirly things on the front. As with a lot of you guys, I too have changed hundreds, if not thousands of aircraft tyres...

Oh, by the way, the piccie I posted was not specifically aimed at you, cammerjeff, more to show people reading how it was done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 1, 2021)

No offense taken just one tech to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2021)

B-17G OR-J of the 91st BG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G OR-J of the 91st BG
> 
> View attachment 646809


It's a B-17G. Not a B-17J.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646770
> 
> the Internet


Hans, where are you???



michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646812
> 
> the Internet


Here I am, Herr Oberluetanent.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> It's a B-17G. Not a B-17J.


Its a B17G with squadron code of OR-J

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Its a B17G with squadron code of OR-J


Yeah, I know.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

I still think it's funny.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2021)

Foto 2wk Flieger HJ Segelflieger Eching Hund Dackel Segelflugzeug Segler | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flieger HJ Segelflieger Eching Hund Dackel Segelflugzeug Segler in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2021)

B-17G 42-102509 The Liberty Run of the 401st BS, 91st BG

Missing in Action Leipzig 7/20/44 10 POW; flak set ship 
ablaze, crashed south of Aschaffenberg, Ger; 
Missing Air Crew Report 7274.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646936
> 
> the Internet


Sorry for writing in multi-language ... But really fits for this picture.

Two guys in Camo uniform:

مهوش، پریوش، غلط کرد شوهر کرد، همه رو خونین جگر کرد ...

Guy in Black uniform:

اللهم اشفع کل المریض ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

the Internet
Experimental Christie T3E2 tank, shown here during tests in 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646943
> 
> the Internet
> Experimental Christie T3E2 tank, shown here during tests in 1936


 This is what I call real "Dieselpunk"! Great photo. I have its aviation counterpart from the same period:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2021)

Australian soldiers equipped with a PIAT, Borneo, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646943
> 
> the Internet
> Experimental Christie T3E2 tank, shown here during tests in 1936


Tom cruise War of the Worlds 2...................!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

I wonder if that Funker is armed with a flare gun to request off-map artillery support. 

*When you're a "Men of War" player!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)

The source: Narodowe Archiwum Cyfrowe/ Człowiek w nieludzkich czasach - Walka gigantów

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2021)

91st BG B-17G landing at base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)

the source: the internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

Title: USS Sicily (CVE-118) 
Description: Launches a U.S. Marine Corps OY-2 Sentinel spotter plane during operations in the Yellow Sea, off the west coast of Korea, 22 September 1950. Sicily was then supporting the campaign to recapture Seoul. Official U.S. Navy Photograph, now in the collections of the National Archives. 
Catalog #: 80-G-420239 
the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2021)

384th BG B-17 bombers dropping bombs on target.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646888
> 
> the Internet


Write this down, Der Fuehrer just farted in Himmler's face. It was a bean fart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)

the source: the net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 646888
> 
> the Internet


Lady on left is writing a letter to boyfriend of Lady in middle who is in front ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 647204
> 
> the source: the net ...


Is this the way to Florida?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

at6 said:


> Is this the way to Florida?


Where the hell is that? I've spent 2 jahren im der ostfront and never heard this name before.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)

at6 said:


> Is this the way to Florida?



That's possible.Two years ago even crocs frozen there ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

Regarding post #21474 , the exhaustion and anger in his face is so sad ... Broken pride ... Lost friends ...

About time and place, I would say late 1943, 100% sure it's Eastern front, but where, I have no idea.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647210
> 
> the Internet


Be careful, Britisch soldat, there are minen there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)

And the another shot of the car in the winter time seen above ... as memo serves that's the Winter 1940/41 and not necessarily in Russia.






the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 6, 2021)

That could be any year at all here in Minnesota.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 6, 2021)

There was a site that had all these numbers on cars, if I can find that site again, we might be able to find the unit that these guys were from.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)

BTW... the car is the Matford V-8 F82A model 1939.

The Matford Types V-8 F81A and F82A was manufactured in 1937-1939. They based on the Ford Model 81A and like with the Matford Type Alsace the car bodys was "de-americanized". The Matford Types V-8 F81A and F82A itself differes just by the engine. The Type F81A was powered by the Ford OHV V8 engine with 3622cc and 85PS while the Type F82A was powered by the Ford OHV V8 engine with 2223cc and 60PS.



Matford V8-F81A/F82A




Matford

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)

And finally I found in the books by the Wydawnictwo Militaria - Wehrmacht Cars vol.4 and vol.5 that the pics were taken in the General Goverment during the Winter 1940/1941. So the pic was taken in Poland.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2021)

Foto Motorrad Militaria Militär um 1940 ( 1 ) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Motorrad Militaria Militär um 1940 ( 1 ) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Rudolf's idea of a autonomous vehicle was not a hit with his pals.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## tyrodtom (Nov 7, 2021)

Wurger said:


> BTW... the car is the Matford V-8 F82A model 1939.
> 
> The Matford Types V-8 F81A and F82A was manufactured in 1937-1939. They based on the Ford Model 81A and like with the Matford Type Alsace the car bodys was "de-americanized". The Matford Types V-8 F81A and F82A itself differes just by the engine. The Type F81A was powered by the Ford OHV V8 engine with 3622cc and 85PS while the Type F82A was powered by the Ford OHV V8 engine with 2223cc and 60PS.
> 
> ...


Ford never started making OHV V8s for cars, until 1954, those engines are the well known Ford flathead, the valves in the block.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Motorrad Militaria Militär um 1940 ( 1 ) | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto Motorrad Militaria Militär um 1940 ( 1 ) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Here you can see the "Transformer" prototype by German troops. It is a military motorcycle that can turn into a Sergeant (Feldwebel).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2021)

Definitely a Decepticon!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

Bocage , Normandy
the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647344
> 
> Bocage , Normandy
> the Internet


Ammo rack got hit, we're lucky it didn't blow.

They've got the Commander, we can't see what's going on.

The hydrolics are down, we should hand crank the turret.

Critical engine damage, we've stuck here.

Gunner's injured, he can't shoot effectively.

The Radio Operator is bleeding, we can't rely on him.

Priscope has been hit, we can hardly see anything trough.

The Driver is injured, try to cover his position, but not very well.

The Loader is injured, he can't load as fast.

We've done for, everyone bail out.

*Mind of a World of Tanks player ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

not in Michael Whitman's Tiger - not at Villers Bocage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Mechanics overhaul the engine of an SBD on the deck of a carrier in the Pacific

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)

the source: #sm 79 sparviero | Explore Tumblr Posts and Blogs | Tumgir

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

Bocage
the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647344
> 
> Bocage , Normandy
> the Internet


Villers Bocage, 13 june 1944, crossroad of Jeanne Bacon and Emile Samson streets.
Tiger Ausf. E n° 123, tank n° 3, second platoon, 1st company SS Pz Abteilung 101, disabled by a well placed shot from a 6 pounders anti-tank gun (hit on the left track).
The crew blew the tank, hence the severe damages and position of the gun. Same crew were later shot by MG fire.
Tank commander Oberscharfûher Hans Swoboda died four days later.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> not in Michael Whitman's Tiger - not at Villers Bocage.


With no doubt, it was a miracle that all crew member survived.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

Frog said:


> Villers Bocage, 13 june 1944, crossroad of Jeanne Bacon and Emile Samson streets.
> Tiger Aust. E n° 123, tank n° 3, second platoon, 1st company SS Pz Abteilung 101, disabled by a well placed shot from a 6 pounders anti-tank gun (hit on the left track).
> The crew blew the tank, hence the severe damages and position of the gun. Same crew were later shot by MG fire.
> Tank commander Obersharfûher Hans Swoboda died four days later.


Many thanks, Frog.


----------



## Frog (Nov 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647350
> 
> Bocage
> the Internet


 Cromwell n°T187608), 4th County of London Yeomanry, tank commander Sergeant-Major Gerald Holloway disabled by Wittmann 64 Boulevard Clémenceau, Villers Bocage june 13, 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Dammit, this always happens. I've gone and lost the tank again..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> the Internet



"Did you hear Helga is dating the new Leutnant..."
"I did indeed, apparently his sturzkampfflugzeug is very big..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647351
> 
> the Internet


Whoever finishes last, will wash dishes ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

A forced landing of a Yak-3 at Warsaw area in January 1945 ...





the source: Yakovlev Yak-3 [Caza]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

Liberty Ships With painted Eyes 1942 Press Photo | eBay


This is a silver gelatin photograph. It is unmounted.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

1942 Safety Devices Worn by Women Workers at Propeller Plant Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Safety Devices Worn by Women Workers at Propeller Plant Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 8, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> "Dammit, this always happens. I've gone and lost the tank again..."


Ja. It's like looking for a Panzer in a haystack.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

The same Yak-3 seen in the post #21,511





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2021)

B-17F 42-30037 BK-F of the 384th BG, 546th BS, Gouchaupre, France June 1943 All POW.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

My fore ever crush.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647394
> View attachment 647395
> 
> the Internet


Tanks disabled at Villers Bocage, june 13, 1944.
Top picture : Tiger Ausf E n° 112, tank n° 2, 1st platoon, 1st Company of schwere SS-Panzer-Abteilung commanded by Oberscharführer Heinrich Ernst.
The Pz IV belongs to the Panzer Lehr division.
Bottom picture : Tiger Ausf E n° 111, tank n° 1, 1st platoon, 1st Company of schwere SS-Panzer-Abteilung commanded by Obersturmführer Hannes Philipsen.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"I'll trade you this creme brulee for your mouldy loaf of bread..."

"Hey, I've got a half-eaten apple going, if anyone wants to trade..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"Fans of the Alt-Rock group Slipknot dress in appropriate gear during a concert..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

the source: Yakovlev Yak-3 [Caza]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

Sicily, 1943
the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Join the Army, they said... Travel the world, meet new people and blow them up, they said..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2021)

the Internet
"FUNNY! You think that's funny ....?"
- to be continued -

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647699
> 
> the Internet


Anybody else concerned about the skin on the inside of his right forearm?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2021)

The Iranian Army Škoda-CKD TNH-P light tank, Tehran, 1942 ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

" ... Anybody else concerned about the skin on the inside of his right forearm?"
" ... What are _you_, his MOTHER ...?
- to be continued -

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 10, 2021)

Skoda tank. I asked myself, "It looks like Christie suspension. USSR bought model, Did Czechs rip it off?
Answer Tank Encyclopedia:
".. The main concern was to avoid any issues of the previous model, starting with the suspension. The new model featured four large road wheels, resembling the Christie suspension, but in fact it was conventional leaf-spring one. This gave some mobility even if the tracks were ruptured and an overall simplified, reliable and easy to maintain system

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2021)

The Czech tank was named the LT vz. 38 later but it was well known as the PzKpfw 38(t). Actually the vehicle didn't have the Christie suspension. The suspension of the tank consisted of four road wheels placed in pairs on a common elliptical spring, located at the rear of the idler wheel hull, and two wheels supporting the upper track of the track.






the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

So that's how it worked.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2021)

B-17G 43-38673 of the 384th Bomb Group. This B17 started missions on Oct 30th 1944 (Bombed the secondary target which was the railyards at Hamm). It went on eventually for 72 missions with credit for 63, This B17 survived the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647784
> 
> the Internet


Deleted forward armament, under surface window arrangement, JU-188F. Now if only there had been a decal sheet for these. I have decals for the 188A,D, and E.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 43-38673 of the 384th Bomb Group. This B17 started missions on Oct 30th 1944 (Bombed the secondary target which was the railyards at Hamm). It went on eventually for 72 missions with credit for 63, This B17 survived the war.
> 
> View attachment 647832


Fantastic picture!!!!!!!!!!! That's my GB52 unit...................... Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2021)

at6 said:


> Deleted forward armament, under surface window arrangement, JU-188F. Now if only there had been a decal sheet for these. I have decals for the 188A,D, and E.


What sorta decals do you need for this one?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Fantastic picture!!!!!!!!!!! That's my GB52 unit...................... Wow


GB52?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2021)

Group Build #52 in the Modelling section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2021)

N4521U said:


> What sorta decals do you need for this one?


I've never seen a decal sheet for the 188F. I have my doubts that there was a sheet in 1/48 for the F model. My sheets are for the 188 A and D. I have a vacuform clear nose to convert one of my DML 188Es into a D. The sheets also include decals for my 1/48 Revell DO217 kits. The rest of the 188E to D conversion will come from my JU88G-1/ G-10 kit. The 188D used the same engines as the 188A as well as the JU88G-10.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2021)

the Internet
"Schiet ... if only we were in Tunisia ... with my Brother, Hans .." "See anything?"
- to be continued -

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2021)

B-17 of 384th BG, tail hit by 20 mm cannon 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow! A 20 mm cannon shell did that!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2021)

the Internet
"... Hans."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2021)

Technological superiority.

From my father in law ; he was then serving with an engineers unit in French Equatorial Africa during the Vichy regime ; after operation Torch, his engineers battalion was transferred to Morocco, was equipped with US hardware, vehicles and uniforms, merged with the 17th Colonial Engineers Regiment and after operation Dragoon, served from Southern France to the invasion of Germany.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2021)

B-17G 43-38673 JD-L of the 384th Bomb Group. Erding, Germany 28 July 1945. Entered combat on Oct 30 1944. This B17 was assigned to 72 missions and received credit for 63 of them. After hostilities ended, used for mapping duties. Was scrapped after this landing incident.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

the Internet
.... Loading for Normandy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

the Internet.
.... the Ardennes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2021)

Just stop with the tanks buried in snow pictures! We had our first flurries last night. Seeing those pictures is giving me anxiety attacks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

... tank NOT in snow # 1




the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2021)

.. tank NOT in snow # 2




the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)

A tank not in snow but in flames ... 













the source: the net

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... tank NOT in snow # 1
> View attachment 648119
> 
> the Internet


I'm Telling you it's got a RATTLE!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2021)

syscom3 said:


>



"Just stand a little to your right, mate, the CO won't notice!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"The British national cycling team was stunned to hear that despite the war, the 1944 Tour de France was still on..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 648065
> 
> the Internet
> .... Loading for Normandy


Must be a recon troop from the 6th Airborne Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (6th Airborne Division).

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 13, 2021)

Demonstration of the stopping power of the french 8 mm M1886/93. Still from my father in law, pic shot by the Niger river, 1941 or 42.
The hippo was frightening the local population. As there was no Greenpeace then, it was disposed of by the French. The meat was gladly salvaged by the natives to supplement the monotonous diet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 13, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 13, 2021)

_




Mechanics service a B-17E in the Canal Zone, Panama, 1943_
Dana Bell explained the strange camouflage in an old thread 6 years ago (see post # 15).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)

Hawker Hind powered by Bristol Mercury VIII engine, Iranian AF





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 14, 2021)

the Intermet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2021)

"OK, so let's start the bidding for this nearly new Jeep, just arrived from the USA. One careful owner, low mileage, and complete with free trailer. Can I hear 5,000 Reichmarks as a staring bid ......"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2021)

384th BG B-17 Bombers. Looks like a P47 is also flying under them. The B17 "J-DX" looks to be equipped with an H2X radar system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2021)

B-17G 43-37703 SU-P Tremblin' Gremlin of 384th BG, 544th BS. Missing in Action on Jan 22 1945 from flak, crashed near Dusseldorf. Missing Air Crew Report 11764. 9 POW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

the source: Photos - WW2 Finnish army

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 16, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Nov 16, 2021)

Wurger , I think that is RAAF 3 Sqn in the Western desert.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2021)

I would almost kill for that bar!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)

Because of the bottles or the Bf 110 tail?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 648554
> 
> the Internet


Dammit... peanutbutter again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Because of the bottles or the Bf 110 tail?


No, he wants to pay his tab.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Because of the bottles or the Bf 110 tail?


Both!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)

the source: Photos - WW2 Finnish army

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh boy, imagine coming across that in a walk in the woods!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2021)

Aircrew of 384th BG, 544th BS in flight gear posed by their B-17. So young yet the stress of aerial warfare is being chiseled into their faces.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)

the source: Photos - WW2 Finnish army

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

every picture tells a story ... they say.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

Uncle Joe, in Finland,
coming or going? that is the question ..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2021)

B-17G 42-102933 BK-Q "Queenie" of the 384th BG, 546th BS 1944.

This B17 flew on 71 missions, receiving credit for 64 of them.

It was lost on Dec12th 1944, while attacking the sprawling synthetic
oil plant at Leuna. As per the MACR report, "FAILED TO RETURN
COMMENTS: AT 1206 HRS, AIRCRAFT DROPPED DOWN OUT OF FORMATION AND
TRAILED THE GROUP, UNDER CONTROL WITH NO DAMAGE OBSERVED; AT 1230
HRS HE CALLED GROUP LEADER FOR FIGHTER SUPPORT, WHICH HE RECEIVED,
BUT HE CONTINUED TO TRAIL GROUP; CRASH-LANDED ON THE CONTINENT. IT
WAS FURTHER REPORTED IN MACR 11340 THAT HE RECEIVED FIGHTER SUPPORT
FROM AIRCRAFT OF THE 364TH FIGHTER GROUP, AND THAT ONE ENGINE WAS
FEATHERED AND ONE ON FIRE. THE FIGHTER ESCORT DEPARTED IN THE
VICINITY OF BRUNSWICK (BRAUNSCHWEIG), GERMANY DUE TO LOW FUEL.
THE LOCATION OF THE CRASH IS NOT GIVEN IN AVAILABLE DOCUMENTS."

All were taken POW

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> Uncle Joe, in Finland,
> coming or going? that is the question ..



Frizzing to death.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2021)

The first thing I would use under the wheel if I lost traction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 18, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 648497
> 
> the Internet


"Country roads take me home to the place where I"............................................................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 20, 2021)

So, I have to ask. What was the purpose of the interleaved road wheels? Reduced ground pressure?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2021)

The benefits of interleaved & overlapping road wheels? - Axis History Forum

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The Iranian Army Škoda-CKD TNH-P light tank, Tehran, 1942 ...
> 
> View attachment 647814
> 
> the source: the net.


From what I have remember from Army Archives, The tank was so popular for its easy maintenance and cheap costs, biggest negative point was "Armament" which was unable to fight off newer weapons. But how much accurate are they by "then" standards, I have no idea.

Personally, it is my favourite early WW2 Light Tank.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647636
> 
> the Internet


- Knock, Knock ...

+ who's there?

- Mammy, Daddy & Andersen!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 647700
> 
> Sicily, 1943
> the Internet


You wanna be home by X-mas??? You even can't push a single light gun!!! When I was at your age, I moved them by only my finger!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"To be honest, this is not what I had in mind when they said I was being put in the mobile infantry..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2021)

RAAF Boston's sweep in low for a strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Nov 21, 2021)

From the estate of Private Ray RAUTERT Battery C - 149th Anti Aircraft Artillery Battalion Fort Bliss, 1943 (notice they are still clad in blue denims) :

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 21, 2021)

the Internet
Henschel works, I believe. Same all previous

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2021)

How to ditch an Oxford.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Frog said:


> (notice they are still clad in blue denims)



_That's_ what you're choosing to draw our attention to...?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Frog said:


>



"Thank heaven for modern medicine! The cure for piles used to be somewhat less savoury than what it is today..."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Frog said:


> From the estate of Private Ray RAUTERT Battery C - 149th Anti Aircraft Artillery Battalion Fort Bliss, 1943 (notice they are still clad in blue denims) :
> 
> 
> View attachment 649031


Fart i dare you......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 Pvt. Cicerale of Bronx NY Playing Homemade Drum 6x8 Original News Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Pvt. Cicerale of Bronx NY Playing Homemade Drum 6x8 Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Marcels DIY drum kit turned out to be 48-1 in stead of 1-48

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tweaking my computer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2021)

And Win 10 is still a pain in the torpedo tubes !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rochies new cooking crew turned out to be an international party. Discipline was found to be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fotografie 2.WK, Kampfflieger mit EK I und Staffelmaskottchen Fifi | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie 2.WK, Kampfflieger mit EK I und Staffelmaskottchen Fifi in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





FiFi

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

I heared my phone is a bit outdated.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)

the source; the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 22, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 22, 2021)

This one hurts!!!


----------



## tyrodtom (Nov 22, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 649229
> 
> the Internet


That's Heinz Bar, wonder if that is one of the crew of that B-17 to the right of him ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2021)

Wirraway

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIER WITH MP 40 & DOG IN A CAR | eBay


This is GERMAN WWII PHOTO: WEHRMACHT SOLDIER WITH MP 40 MACHINE & DOG IN A CAR. Black and white, size approx. 82mm x 120mm.



www.ebay.co.uk





Shhh little one.....Now tell where that bad men went after he kicked you. I have a thing or 2 to say to him.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 23, 2021)

the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 649257
> 
> the internet


solid nosed


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2021)

Most likely JU88Cs.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 23, 2021)

Indeed they are nightfighters, note flamedampers and aerials.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow. With temporary white snow camo? Who knew?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

R.A.F: MARKING OF SQUADRON CODE B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


MARKING OF SQUADRON CODE. B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 24, 2021)

VF-2 'Flying Chiefs' "razzle dazzle" formation, 1939 (Grumman F2F-1s)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo 1940 Girls in swimsuits with rifle Erotic Antique Vintage 3859 | eBay


This is a nice reproduction of an photograph Size is about 4" x 6" (10x15cm). Type: New Print on high quality Photo Paper. Quality: This is NOT an inkjet or Laserjet print but one produced in a professional photographic lab.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 649454
> 
> the Internet


"Do a flip!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2021)

Aussies....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2021)

Wildcat said:


>



"There's a reason why the newly arrived Capstans earned a less-than-savoury reputation in dealing with the Japanese A6M Zero fighter..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"If they'd been deployed to the front, the war would'a been shorter..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


>



"Hey mate! You're supposed to be_ inside _the aeroplane riding the brakes during towing..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2021)

the Internet
"who you calling Mate!, Mate?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 26, 2021)

the Ubernet
... the door is open Nuuuumann

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

G4 Foto Afrika deutsches Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 gefangene Indische Soldaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie G4 Foto Afrika deutsches Flugzeug Me110 Bf110 gefangene Indische Soldaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bet you all a beer have not seen 3 sikhs in front of a Me110. Perhaps better not bet. I dont like being drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 27, 2021)

General Katzenjammer observes the progress of the battle.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 27, 2021)

I tawt I taw a puttytat. 
Nein!
Ist swei puttykatten.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> "who you calling Mate!, Mate?"



"Hey! Less _sprecken_ and more _arbeit, Unterofizier_!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bet you all a beer have not seen 3 sikhs in front of a Me110. Perhaps better not bet. I dont like being drunk.



"Three sikhs and an Me 110 walk into a bar..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> View attachment 649644



"One of these is well protected and heavily armed, but can be a bit unreliable and is too wide for the average transporter. The other is a tank..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... the door is open Nuuuumann



Working on it...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 27, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't drink and fly.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

For German gunnery practise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

Axis mating season.






(The Net)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 28, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Axis mating season.
> 
> View attachment 649715
> 
> ...


Those horny italians! Always playing the latin lover role. Poor fraulien Junkers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

Graeme said:


> For German gunnery practise...
> 
> View attachment 649714











1943 USAAF 300ft Bombardier School Bombing Targets San Angelo Texas News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 USAAF 300ft Bombardier School Bombing Targets San Angelo Texas News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)

Did they get a flat?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2021)

Only at the bottom ....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2021)

.. sorry, I can't hear you ...
Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 28, 2021)

... somewhere deep in Antarctica
the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 28, 2021)

Graeme said:


>



"Feldwebel, I'm sure this is not what Herr Hitler and Mussolini had in mind when they discussed a meeting of the two Axis powers..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 28, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... somewhere deep in Antarctica



Golden! 

This is how conspiracies are born, you know...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice shot of an Australian Hudson.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 29, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2021)

Flak Damage to a 379th Bomb Group B-17

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2021)

RAAF PTO Kittyhawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 30, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 30, 2021)

He-111 of III/KG 26 with Y-Gerät ready for a night bombing during the Blitz. Note the blackened bomb under the fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

I see 1 antenne mast. Why do You think 'n its a y-gerat?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I see 1 antenne mast. Why do You think 'n its a y-gerat?


As war as I know, Y-gerät had two aerials, one after the cockpit and one after the dorsal gun position. X-gerät had three aerials, all after the dorsal gun, two close to it and one close to the fin.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Heinkel He111 Bomber


In French use This aircraft is a He111H-1 VIP transport, namely the aircraft VIP General Weise, Wr.5113, commander of the 11th Panzer Division. It was captured August 28, 1944, and was paid in early 1945 Dor Group (GB 1/31 Aunis) who used especially the Ju88A-4. For all we know it was never...



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Heinkel He111 Bomber


Foto, Flugzeug der Luftwaffe im Schneetarn, Winterkampf (N)50152 | eBay



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Where do you see on your post the antennes?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where do you see on your post the antennes?








One antena, between the cockpit and the dorsal gunner. Normal He 111 had one after the dorsal blister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 30, 2021)

I thought the Y-gerät had all 3 antenna after the Dorsal gun position like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> View attachment 649967
> 
> 
> One antena, between the cockpit and the dorsal gunner. Normal He 111 had one after the dorsal blister.


Ah. Could be i think.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2021)

CAC CA-11

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2021)

Damaged tail of B-17G 42-97261 FO-P from 379th BG 15 April 1944

Missing in Action Hamburg 20/6/44. Flak damage resulted in ditching off of England.

All rescued and returned to duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650062
> 
> the internet


That tail gunner didn't seem to had a wide viewing ángel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 1, 2021)

USAAF Anson (AT-20 for them). One of the 50 Mk.II supplied from Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 1, 2021)

Nice looking Anson!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 1, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650096
> 
> the Internet


That on the trolley is an aircraft engine with cowling?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

.. power egg??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> That on the trolley is an aircraft engine with cowling?


Yup. Looks like a replacement gnome for the 323

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

Very Casual Friday.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

Yep..


----------



## seesul (Dec 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 42-31473 of the 301st Bombardment Group, 353rd BS
> 
> View attachment 635422


Not 301st but 99BG. The short time used marking of 5BW often creates confusion among historians. In March '44 it was decided to use at the 5 BW the following symbols - Y in a square over the S/N at all groups and numbers 1-4 under the S/N. 1 stand for 2BG, 2 for 97BG, 3 for 99BG and 4 for 301BG. In April '44, when 463BG and 483BG joined the 5BW the new symbols were used for each group separately again.

Btw, this machine (42-31473 "My Baby") crashed not far away from where I live. Brother of the co-pilot (KIA) visited us and the crash site as well some years ago. Other pics of this machine are here, just scroll the page down B-17G, Nová Bošáca, SR | Letecká bitva Karpaty It also had 20 mm cannon in tail.

Here's one more example of this short time lived marking at B-17G "Marishka". 1 stands for 2BG... Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress named Marishka of the 301st Bomb Group 32nd Bomb Squadron | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 2, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650141
> 
> the Internet


How many of those around were also collaborationists albeit in a less prominent way? Who know, but bet that more than a handful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

"... How many of those around were also collaborationists albeit in a less prominent way? Who know, but bet that more than a handful."
.. no question. It was France and women are women, but to answer your question figuratively, the Gendarme for starters.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2021)

Crewmen of the 379th BG, 526th BS B-17 "Bad Penny" 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2021)

85 years ago today. Dec 2nd 1936.

The first Boeing YB-17 Flying Fortress, U.S. Army Air Corps serial number 36-149, made its first flight.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 2, 2021)

A beautiful plane.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

... a strong plane that would bring you home.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Why does this make me think " Airframes on holiday? "

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



That's the pint.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2021)

RAAF Buffalo A51-13.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie WK II Mann trinkt aus riesen Krug Hacker Pschorr München E1.54 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


That's child size, as in that mug would fit a child in it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 3, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2021)

82 sqn RAAF Mustangs in Japan. Note the return of the red dot in the roundels on the nearest aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Crew removing a SBC-3 Helldiver, which has made a crash landing aboard the aircraft carrier Enterprise during the US Navy's Pacific Fleet maneuvers in 1940.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Crew removing a SBC-3 Helldiver, which has made a crash landing aboard the aircraft carrier Enterprise during the US Navy's Pacific Fleet maneuvers in 1940.
> 
> View attachment 650401


What is that pod on top of the wing used for?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2021)

Camera?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

GERMAN WWII PHOTO: SIKH SERVING IN WEHRMACHT | eBay


Black and white, size approx. 83mm x 122mm.



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 5, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 5, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Street View Of The Hôtel Martinez In Cannes France | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - Street View Of The Hôtel Martinez In Cannes France at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com














.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Street View Of The Le Negresco Hotel Nice France | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - Street View Of The Le Negresco Hotel Nice France at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Close Up View Of The Palm Beach Casino Cannes France | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - Close Up View Of The Palm Beach Casino Cannes France at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: WAAF MAINTAINS CONTACT FROM CONTROL TOWER | eBay


“Bomber Command Lay Mines in Enemy Waters. Original WWII Press Photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2021)

What a name for an airplane.

B-17G 42-97505 The Dingleberry Kids of the 306th BG. This aircraft survived the war and returned to the US. Only to be scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 6, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 6, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650617
> 
> the Internet


"... Ok, let's play with H ..."

Name: Hans

Last name: Hansson

Car: Hans-Wagen

City: Hansburg

Object: Plastic Hans

Food: Hans polo!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 6, 2021)

From my personal collection, a small time capsule on this eve of Pearl Harbor Anniversary.

I received from a friend in the US a package with documents from the estate of John GALYON, who was then serving on december 7, 1941 aboard USS Schley, (DD-103), a four pipes destroyer at Pearl Harbor.
I enclose a picture from John GALYON and the letter he sent to his girlfriend just after the destroyer returned from patrol after PH (note the post stamp of the enveloppe).
USS Schley was later converted in 1943 a fast transport (APD-14).
He was later assigned to USS Picking (DD-685) a Fletcher class destroyer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2021)

RAAF F-4 Lightning A55-3 of No.1 PRU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat s.Flak-Abt. 335 8,8cm Flak als Haus getarnt Front Erdkampf B120 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat s.Flak-Abt. 335 8,8cm Flak als Haus getarnt Front Erdkampf B120 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





couldnt resist.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
7 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto LW Soldat s.Flak-Abt. 335 8,8cm Flak als Haus getarnt Front Erdkampf B120 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat s.Flak-Abt. 335 8,8cm Flak als Haus getarnt Front Erdkampf B120 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


What cartoon was that??? Looks so familiar to me!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2021)

Peanuts by Charles Schultz. That is WWI flying ace Snoopy


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2021)

306th BG crew with B-17 ammo and 2000lb bombs at Thurleigh 1943

I wonder if these bombs were too big for the bomb bay and were carried on the wing hard points. I presume the crewman are sitting on .50 cal ammo cans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> 306th BG crew with B-17 ammo and 2000lb bombs at Thurleigh 1943
> 
> I wonder if these bombs were too big for the bomb bay and were carried on the wing hard points. I presume the crewman are sitting on .50 cal ammo cans.
> 
> View attachment 650761


I think this is the load they delivered for this mission. Nice shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think this is the load they delivered for this mission. Nice shot.


But I think 2000 pounders needed to be carried on the wings.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 7, 2021)

great photo - clearly shows the trade-off between offensive payload and defensive - packing lot of 50 cal ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 7, 2021)

2000 lb. bombs did indeed fit in the bomb bay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2021)

B-17G 43-37715 "LASSIE COME HOME" of the 306th BG, 367th BS On Jan 8 1945, damaged during landing and scrapped at base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 650848
> 
> the Internet


Observation device destroyed; keep your eyes open!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 8, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 9, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2021)

The Queen of England inspects the 306th BG B-17G 42-102547 "ROSE OF YORK"

This B17 was Missing in Action following a mission to Berlin February 3rd 1945. 10 KIA. Hit by Flak over target and on the return flight. In the last radio contact, the pilot reported that one engine had been shot out and another losing gasoline and that they were headed for the English Coast. Nothing was heard nor found about the Fortress and the men on board, which were considered as having crashed in the Channel, with all men on board Missing In Action. Missing Air Crew Report - MACR 12283

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)

the source: AGAINST THE DDS

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2021)

Conserving fuel in 1939....






(Chronicle of the 20th Century)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2021)

368th BS, 306th BG crew with B-17F 41-24487 BO-Q "Eager Beaver" at Thurleigh 1944. Was the longest serving B-17F in 8th BC. Returned to the USA Tinker 28/7/44; to Williamsport Technical Institute, Patterson Fd, Penn.; 20/6/45 for aeronautical programme, the nose section still on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2021)

...sad ... not one happy face .. grim .. but the ship brought them home ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 10, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Conserving fuel in 1939....
> 
> View attachment 651091
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Conserving fuel in 1939....
> 
> View attachment 651091
> 
> ...



This is the first thing that came into my mind when I saw that picture:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2021)

Still conserving fuel - according to the caption ; *"Petrol rationing in Italy produced some strange effects, as seen here in Milan in the spring of 1939."*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2021)

the Internet
"navigating WW2aircraft.net ..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Border guard in original WWII photo; "Death is Permanent. Drive Carefully" | eBay


SUBJECT: A soldier - likely military police - guards a gate at a border crossing. The sign on the banner above says "Death is Permanent. Drive Carefully. ". CAPTION: No markings on the back.



www.ebay.com





Good advice no pussyfooting around

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2021)

RAAF OTU Liberators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2021)

the Internet
... waiting for doom

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2021)

TBM Avenger bombers prepare to take off from USS Monterey (CVL-26) to attack targets on Tinian, June 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 651255
> 
> the Internet
> "navigating WW2aircraft.net ..."


And sometimes you fall off. Bye!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Secretary of War Henry L. Stimson Presents MOH to 306th BG Gunner Maynard Smith.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2021)

Wasn't his nickname something like Snuffy?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)

The Swedish Army light tank Strv m/37 ( CKD AH-IV-Sv)





the source: Little Tank, Great Success

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2021)

B-17G 44-6814 CHOO-Z-SUZY of the 306th Bomb Group, 368th BS. This B17 survived the war and returned back to the US. Only to be scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 14, 2021)

(The Net and many books/magazines)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

Is that a still from Goebbel's seminal work: "Nazi Beach party Bingo" or "Young Arrayans in Love"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

I have always found this image disturbing. The gunner, still in his seat, appears to have been thrown out and is laying between the tail and starboard wing. Does anyone know the story behind this picture? Did he survive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2021)

Post #21,828 - I think it's from the earlier movie "Am Strand" ...................


----------



## stug3 (Dec 14, 2021)

Curious installation of 8 Japanese Ho-103 (Type 1) 12.7 mm MGs. I imagine it was quite loud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Curious installation of 8 Japanese Ho-103 (Type 1) 12.7 mm MGs. I imagine it was quite loud.
> View attachment 651603


Wow! Talk about a meat chopper! Yikes!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Curious installation of 8 Japanese Ho-103 (Type 1) 12.7 mm MGs. I imagine it was quite loud.
> View attachment 651603


Anti-aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)

Rather .. the anti-American.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 15, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Anti-aircraft?


That would be my guess.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2021)

On this day 40 years ago. Dec 15 1981.

James Harold "Jimmy" Doolittle, who was 85 Monday, finally got his Navy aviator wings, the Defense Department announced. Army Lieutenant General Doolittle, retired, was made an honorary naval pilot last Friday, almost 40 years after he led a flight of 16 B-25 Mitchell bombers off the aircraft carrier USS Hornet (CV-8) for a daring raid on Tokyo.
Well he did fly off a carrier, so he was entitled to it. LOL

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2021)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 15, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Curious installation of 8 Japanese Ho-103 (Type 1) 12.7 mm MGs. I imagine it was quite loud.
> View attachment 651603


Looks like a unfinished mock -up.
No sign of ammo chutes, or any way to feed or traverse this apparatus around.
Like they had some spare time, lots of Japanese junk laying around, and just got creative.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> The Queen of England inspects the 306th BG B-17G 42-102547 "ROSE OF YORK"



Princess Elizabeth at this stage, for whom the B-17 was named, although her mother, Queen Elizabeth was present - a title by association rather than inheritance as her husband was the ruling monarch, King George VI, whose actual first name was Albert...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Strange Tie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 16, 2021)

Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Explains the state of his moustache...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2021)

B-17G 42-38148 "Mamu" of the 306th Bomb Group, 368th BS. This aircraft survived the war and was scrapped at Kingman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Obviously a holder of the rarely seen "Frettchen" award.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 17, 2021)

GTX said:


> Obviously a holder of the rarely seen "Frettchen" award.


mitt brillanten?


----------



## at6 (Dec 17, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 651162
> 
> the Internet


Be careful. What ever you shoot, we have to cook and eat it.


----------



## at6 (Dec 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Wk2, Offizier mit süßen Frettchen in Siedlice, Polen, 01 (N)50340 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Ferret legging champion.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2021)

Dorothy Olson, a WASP pilot, with a P-38 Lightning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack Navy Seaplanes hit | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack, USS Shaw destroyed | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com












Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack, USS Nevada pulls away | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com












Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor, Magazine of USS Shaw explodes | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com












Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack, USS California Reels | eBay


Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.



www.ebay.com





Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 19, 2021)

Yikes!! The good news is that the pilot survived. Sadly they were unable to save his underwear.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dec 7 1941 WWII Official Photos Co Pearl Harbor Attack Navy Seaplanes hit | eBay
> 
> 
> Developing, Exposures & toning vary in these photos so see pic which is accurate.
> ...


Whats that biplane on the left side?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2021)

PBY's of VP-73 return to Reykjavik, Iceland after a patrol. March 23rd, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 19, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Whats that biplane on the left side?



Curtiss SOC Seagull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2021)

306th BG fliers strap Co-Pilot to 1000 pound bomb

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 20, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> 306th BG fliers strap Co-Pilot to 1000 pound bomb
> 
> View attachment 652286

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2021)

Isn't that a war crime?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> 306th BG fliers strap Co-Pilot to 1000 pound bomb



"Punishment for not cleaning the Officer's Mess, _again_..."



Capt. Vick said:


> Isn't that a war crime?



What? Posting Homer Simpson memes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2021)

452nd Bomb Group B-17G 43-39089 sropping bombs

MIA Ruhland mission on March 17 1945, due to 
gas leak and mech fault. Crash landed Neustadt, 
Ger. Crew all returned; Missing Air Crew Report 13111.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT SANTA LONDON 1940 23 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2021)

_HMS Avenger (D14) (converted 9,000-ton American type C3 Liberty ship SS Rio Hudson) underway in rough seas, date, and location unknown. Note the unusual camouflage scheme on her flight deck. Six Sea Hurricane IIC fighters are lined-up on the centerline. This image is often mistaken as one of Audacity. IWM FL 1268_






Source warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 22, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> _HMS Avenger (D14) (converted 9,000-ton American type C3 Liberty ship SS Rio Hudson) underway in rough seas, date, and location unknown. Note the unusual camouflage scheme on her flight deck. Six Sea Hurricane IIC fighters are lined-up on the centerline. This image is often mistaken as one of Audacity. IWM FL 1268_
> 
> 
> View attachment 652553
> ...


Did returning pilots have problems with camouflaged flight decks? Those “waves” seem a little distracting.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2021)

452nd Bomb Group, 730th BS Bomber B-17G 44-6165. On return from Chemnitz Mission on Feb 6 1945, flak hit 
that damaged the instruments and force landed down in field near Ghent, Belgium. 
After repairs flew back to UK and crash landed at base. Returned to the US and sold for scrap metal at Kingman 13/12/45.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 22, 2021)

Seen today at a local bar. I was in a hurry to catch a boat for Christmas with the family so can't taste it so when I come back home will try one (f.cking covid allowimg)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 22, 2021)

I hope it comes around my way soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2021)

General Motors FM-2 Wildcats of Composite Squadron (VC) 93 aboard USS Petrof Bay (CVE-80) prepare for a mission supporting the invasion of Okinawa, 25 March 1945. I am amazed that the Wildcats were still being used that late in the war. Hellcats were a dime a dozen at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> General Motors FM-2 Wildcats of Composite Squadron (VC) 93 aboard USS Petrof Bay (CVE-80) prepare for a mission supporting the invasion of Okinawa, 25 March 1945. I am amazed that the Wildcats were still being used that late in the war. Hellcats were a dime a dozen at that time.
> 
> View attachment 652776


Didn’t they have a bunch of upgrades including engines?


----------



## Frog (Dec 26, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> General Motors FM-2 Wildcats of Composite Squadron (VC) 93 aboard USS Petrof Bay (CVE-80) prepare for a mission supporting the invasion of Okinawa, 25 March 1945. I am amazed that the Wildcats were still being used that late in the war. Hellcats were a dime a dozen at that time.
> 
> View attachment 652776



The small size of the FM-2 was an asset on CVEs (TBMs being another thing...). and Grumman justly could concentrate on Hellcats because Eastern took the burden of producing FM-2s and TBMs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2021)

Frog said:


> The small size of the FM-2 was an asset on CVEs (TBMs being another thing...). and Grumman justly could concentrate on Hellcats because Eastern took the burden of producing FM-2s and TBMs.


There are industrial and logistical advantages of just a single fighter being produced. And that includes pilot training. And the Hellcat was not that much bigger.


----------



## Frog (Dec 26, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> There are industrial and logistical advantages of just a single fighter being produced. And that includes pilot training. And the Hellcat was not that much bigger.


Totally agree for the principle ; but during wartime, you cannot abruptly stop an industrial process to convert and switch to a newer one like that, without risking a shortage on the sharp end, as a not so up to date product is better than nothing (and the FM-2 had still a lot of potential). This is why for instance the P-40 soldiered on to the end.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 26, 2021)

The FM-2 only entered production in mid-1943 with the last of 4777 delivered in May 1945. The Wildcat was effective right to the end with FAA versions shooting down 4 Bf109Gs as late as 25 March 1945 off of Norway. Rocket-armed FM-2s provided valuable close support during the invasions of the Philippines and Okinawa. One Wildcat claimed destruction of a Japanese Yokosuka P1Y bomber on 5 August 1945, the type's last "kill" of the war.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2021)

GTX said:


> The FM-2 only entered production in mid-1943 with the last of 4777 delivered in May 1945. The Wildcat was effective right to the end with FAA versions shooting down 4 Bf109Gs as late as 25 March 1945 off of Norway. Rocket-armed FM-2s provided valuable close support during the invasions of the Philippines and Okinawa. One Wildcat claimed destruction of a Japanese Yokosuka P1Y bomber on 5 August 1945, the type's last "kill" of the war.


Still was wasted production. Once Grumman was supplying the Hellcats left and right, GM should have been instructed to convert production to the Hellcat. All they needed was the tooling, which could have been provided quickly.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2021)

A PBY Catalina flying past the escort carrier USS Sangamon (CVE-26), at anchor in the Solomons, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 26, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Still was wasted production. Once Grumman was supplying the Hellcats left and right, GM should have been instructed to convert production to the Hellcat. All they needed was the tooling, which could have been provided quickly.



Eastern astually _was_ preparing to produce the Hellcat as the F3M. While this never came to fruition, a subsequent plan for Eastern's production of the F8F was also to have become the F3M. That plan also fell through with the end of the war.

I've always thought the FM-2 proved to be an excellent aircraft to use an engine already in production, while the F3M Hellcat would have needed increased R-2800 production for build an aircraft that was nearing the end of its useful life.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Crewmen pull a FM-2 Wildcat fighter back from the forward edge of the flight deck, after it flipped over in a "freak accident", This was the escort carrier, USS Makin Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> Eastern astually _was_ preparing to produce the Hellcat as the F3M. While this never came to fruition, a subsequent plan for Eastern's production of the F8F was also to have become the F3M. That plan also fell through with the end of the war.
> 
> I've always thought the FM-2 proved to be an excellent aircraft to use an engine already in production, while the F3M Hellcat would have needed increased R-2800 production for build an aircraft that was nearing the end of its useful life.
> 
> ...


No doubt the FM-2 was a fine aircraft. Its just that by 1944 is was second rate compared to the Hellcat. The advantages of getting it out of service asap would be simplified fleet logistics. And, the trained Hellcat pilots would be able to immediately redeploy to the fleet carries if losses occurred.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 27, 2021)

The FM2 could operate from the smaller carriers. This made the FM2 handy for supporting invasions while the CVs with Hellcats were with the fleet doing fleet stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 27, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Crewmen pull a FM-2 Wildcat fighter back from the forward edge of the flight deck, after it flipped over in a "freak accident", This was the escort carrier, USS Makin Island.
> 
> View attachment 652915


Why am I reminded of a Rodeo?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2021)

Four SBD-5 Dauntless bombers fly over the northern part of Eniwetok Atoll, February 18th 1944. Large island below is Engebi, captured on 17–18 February. Photographed from a USS Chenango (CVE-28) plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2021)

Helping out...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 29, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> No doubt the FM-2 was a fine aircraft. Its just that by 1944 is was second rate compared to the Hellcat.


And a Hellcat is a pretty dicey operation on a CVE. After all that effort went into building them, you want to deprive them of fighter cover?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)

the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 29, 2021)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 653162
> 
> the source: the net.


Yups! Wing failure or unlocked folding mecanism?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Yups! Wing failure or unlocked folding mecanism?


No the very Secret wing flapping take off assist.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

"Flap, yer b*ggers, flap !!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Wooden pieces of the flight deck of the U.S. Navy escort carrier USS Solomons (CVE-67) fly around after a Grumman TBF Avenger flown by William F. Chamberlin strikes the ramp on recovery. The pilot and his crew, members of Composite Squadron VC-9, survived this accident, but were killed in action a month later during an attack against a German U-boat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 29, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Wooden pieces of the flight deck of the U.S. Navy escort carrier USS Solomons (CVE-67) fly around after a Grumman TBF Avenger flown by William F. Chamberlin strikes the ramp on recovery. The pilot and his crew, members of Composite Squadron VC-9, survived this accident, but were killed in action a month later during an attack against a German U-boat.
> 
> View attachment 653190


Incredible that they manage to survive this accident. That they were KIA shortly afterwards is the kind of stuff that makes you wonder if your time isn't pretty much writen at your birth and doesn't matter what you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> No the very Secret wing flapping take off assist.


So secret that even the pilot didn't know about it. Not unlike Boeing MACS!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

Nah, it's a 7.62mm alongside a very good 1/144th scale Jeep ..................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Flight deck poster made by a member of the USS Suwannee (CVE-27). Artwork details the dangers of propellers. This was in 1943..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2021)

A high price was paid. "At 1042, Thursday 24 May 1945 TBM-3 [Avenger] Bureau Number 68368 exploded on flight deck immediately after coming to a stop following normal landing on board. The accident apparently was caused by the explosion of a 100# bomb in the bomb bay." (Quoted from the "Report of Damage Incurred from Explosion of a 100 Bomb in the Bomb Bay on an Aircraft which Had Completed Landing Procedure," USS Suwannee CVE-27, Serial 065, May 1945.)

The pilot, LT(JG) Obed F. Slingerland, was killed instantly. ARM1c James Joseph Joyce was critically wounded and died from injuries during transfer. Other 14 officers and men were also injured.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 31, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Artwork details the dangers of propellers.





syscom3 said:


> A high price was paid.


My (now) ex was deadheading home on a Northwest Airlink Metro IV at "the sewer" (EWR) when a young female ramp agent had trouble trying to pull the ground power cable after #2 was started and online. The power port on the Metro is under the right nacelle, dangerously far forward, and angled so that it has to be pulled in a forward direction to disengage the cable. She found it jammed, and crouching under the wing couldn't wiggle it free, but the crew, running late, was frantically signaling to get it done and another plane was idling on the ramp waiting for the spot. She turned around, braced her feet against the wheel chock, and yanked it free, launching her right shoulder into the spinning prop, sending her arm to spew blood across the FO's side window, bounce off the windshield, and come to rest atop the baggage on a passing cart. She spent the last three minutes of her life thanking her fellow ground crew members for pulling her out from under the plane and asking them to take care of her three year old daughter. 21 year old single mom working three jobs where nobody knew of the other jobs or her desperate life.
BEWARE OF PROPS!!
NO SCHEDULE IS EVER WORTH A LIFE!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Flight deck poster made by a member of the USS Suwannee (CVE-27). Artwork details the dangers of the deck while not paying attention. This was in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Another safety poster made by a member of the USS Suwannee (CVE-27). Artwork details the dangers of the deck while not paying attention. This was in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 3, 2022)

Had search to find out what I missed in this thread.


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 3, 2022)

Those are some terrific pieces of history....
Shouldn't be needed but people can be stupid, especially when tired from constant ops.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Jan 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The FM2 could operate from the smaller carriers. This made the FM2 handy for supporting invasions while the CVs with Hellcats were with the fleet doing fleet stuff.


There were no more problems than the norm for carrier ops in operating Hellcats from escort carriers. The RN operated them from HMS Emperor from late 1943 and she was later joined by other escort carriers with Hellcats in the Indian Ocean in 1945.

The USN too deployed them, not only on the larger Sangamon and Commencement Bay class CVEs (from about Sept 1944) but also the smaller Casablancas. Tulagi (VOF-1) and Kasaan Bay (VF-74) operated Hellcats during the Operation Dragoon landings in the South of France in Aug 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2022)

452nd BG B-17G over Germany during a Big Week raid 25 February 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2022)

RAAF Kingfisher belonging to 107 squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 4, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> RAAF Kingfisher belonging to 107 squadron.
> View attachment 653599



Great to see your Aussie input, Wildcat - keep it up, its fabulous to see these shots. That's a cracker of an image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks Nuuumannn. Here's RAAF Mariner A70-11.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 4, 2022)

Very underrated 'boat the Mariner. Widespread usage that gets overshadowed by the Catalina.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 5, 2022)

B-17G 42-107091 9Z-D "FORBIDDEN FRUIT" of the 452nd Bomb Group, 728th BS at Rattlesden, May 20, 1944. A flak burst took off part of tail plane, but the aircraft limped home to land at Rattlesden US base, but with controls damaged ran on into a meadow, with no injuries; however it clipped a crash truck fatally injured a 447 member; Salvaged. The tail gunner was KIA.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2022)

War-weary looking RAAF black cat belonging to 43 squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Koreann War Photo Fighter Plane Hanging Off Of Ship Image 1950 Photograph VTG | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Koreann War Photo Fighter Plane Hanging Off Of Ship Image 1950 Photograph VTG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2022)

The men behind the scenes.

452nd Bomb Group's ordnance crew prepare some special gifts for the Nazi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## bdefen (Jan 7, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Conserving fuel in 1939....
> 
> View attachment 651091
> 
> ...


What kind of car is that? Makes me think of a WW2 version of today's Smart Car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 7, 2022)

bdefen said:


> What kind of car is that? Makes me think of a WW2 version of today's Smart Car.


Hummr convertible, can't you tell?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 7, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Hummr convertible, can't you tell?


Didn't recognize it without the armor........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rednev (Jan 7, 2022)

There is a clue written on the side of the lorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 7, 2022)

rednev said:


> There is a clue written on the side of the lorry
> View attachment 653949


I can't make it out. Is it Trollop Trolley?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2022)

That's the Rytecraft midget car.













the image source: 
[Oldies] Midget Cars. Part II








Midget Cars. Part I


“Custer” the smallest car in the US. (Photo by Topical Press Agency/Getty Images). 1920




avax.news









Rytecraft Special midget car - Google Search











Rytecraft - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 7, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I can't make it out. Is it Trollop Trolley?


Hottie Hatchback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 7, 2022)

Wurger said:


> That's the Rytecraft midget car.
> 
> View attachment 653955
> 
> ...



Thanks to all. I knew somebody out there would know.......hey wait....remember Dinah Shore singing "See the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet " ?..........how about Adele singing "Travel near and far, in your Rytecraft Car!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Thanks to all. I knew somebody out there would know.......hey wait....remember Dinah Shore singing "See the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet " ?..........how about Adele singing "Travel near and far, in your Rytecraft Car!"



I'd never heard of Rytecraft....so, of course, I had to google it. This is what Wikipedia has to say:
_
The *Rytecraft* Scootacar was a British microcar built by the British Motorboat Manufacturing Company in London between 1934 and 1940. The company later changed its name to BMB Engineering. It is possible that some might have been assembled after 1945.

This very small car originated as a fairground Dodgem and was electrically powered. In 1934, the designer Jack Shillan changed the engine to a 98 cc Villiers Midget single-cylinder engine and sold it for road use. The transmission was single speed and operated by a single pedal which opened the throttle on being pressed down and applied the brake when released. The clutch was automatic. There were no springs. Drive was to one of the rear wheels and the single brake operated on the other. It was said to be capable of reaching 15 mph (25 km/h). The body was open and had a single seat.

Later cars from about 1939 had a larger 250 cc engine, a three speed gearbox and normal pedal controls. Top speed was 40 mph (65 km/h). Two seats were now fitted along with electric lights. A commercial version, the Scootatruck was also made and for publicity some were styled to look like Vauxhall and Chrysler models.

About 1000 were made. In the 1960s Jim Parkinson drove one 15,000 miles (24,000 km) around the world and it was a 98 cc model. Several survive and one is on display at the Brooklands museum_


I'm lost for words at the prospect of driving around the world in a single-seat, open-top car that's only capable of doing 15 mph!!!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 7, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> _About 1000 were made. In the 1960s Jim Parkinson drove one 15,000 miles (24,000 km) around the world and it was a 98 cc model. Several survive and one is on display at the Brooklands museum_
> 
> 
> I'm lost for words at the prospect of driving around the world in a single-seat, open-top car that's only capable of doing 15 mph!!!


Beats walking for a living!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

Foto WK II MG Stellung in Serbien 1941 J1.12 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II MG Stellung in Serbien 1941 J1.12 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

Orig. Foto Notlandung Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Notlandung Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug Bomber Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Best use of this He111 greenhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Planes taking off of the USS Gambier Bay (CVE-73) in Marshall Islands Campaign. In this F6F-3 Hellcat, Lieutenant Miner, pilot, clears the flight deck, and was the fifth plane to be launched. Note the F4U Corsairs with folded wings in the foreground. Date is given as February 21 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

2/3/1945 WWII Official Photos Co. GI checks Bobby trap Nazi Bazooka, Oberhoffen | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2/3/1945 WWII Official Photos Co. GI checks Bobby trap Nazi Bazooka, Oberhoffen at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Panzerschreck Obenhoffen

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2022)

Checking for Booby traps?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah...you wouldn't want a boob to pop out and hit you in the face.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2022)

It happened.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 9, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah...you wouldn't want a boob to pop out and hit you in the face.


In the mouth tho is another story

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## digger200012 (Jan 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2/3/1945 WWII Official Photos Co. GI checks Bobby trap Nazi Bazooka, Oberhoffen | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2/3/1945 WWII Official Photos Co. GI checks Bobby trap Nazi Bazooka, Oberhoffen at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I can feel that one...had to check for a few when I was in....got to the point that I didn't trust anything even after I returned home for a while.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Flying Cadet Hub Zemke, later commander of the USAAF 56th Fighter Group, poses in summer flying outfit with a parachute over his shoulder prior to take off at Kelly Field, San Antonio, Texas, January 1937. The aircraft in the background is a P-12E used to train fighter pilots in the advanced (final 3 months) flying school class. There were only 6 cadets in the Pursuit (fighter section) of this graduating class of 32

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2022)

452nd Bomb Group, 731st BS B-17 "FLAKSTOP" during raid on Berlin 6 March 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2022)

Wing failure on RAAF Hudson A16-38 resulting in the death of its four man crew.




ADF Serials - Hudson

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 10, 2022)

That'll ruin your day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 10, 2022)

Bad enough getting a flat let alone THAT!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 10, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Wing failure on RAAF Hudson A16-38 resulting in the death of its four man crew.



Interesting info affecting the RAAF Hudsons, wasn't aware of that.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 11, 2022)

And a long way outboard of the wing attachment so not an attachment failure

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2022)

452nd Bomb Group B-17

On return from Berlin mission, March 18 1945, had a 
mid air collision. But able to crash land
at RAF Woodbridge, Suffolk. 2 KIA. Repaired 
and returned to US to be scrapped at Kingman Nov 13 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 11, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Wing failure on RAAF Hudson A16-38 resulting in the death of its four man crew.
> View attachment 654234
> 
> ADF Serials - Hudson



Incredible photo...and a new one to me. 

In a word...OUCH!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 11, 2022)

Surplus B-26 Marauders lined up at Kingman (Arizona) AFB awaiting disposal, February 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2022)

And there's only a handful left today.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 12, 2022)

452nd Bomb Group B-17G 43-39250 tail. This B17 survived the war nd returned to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/3/0/3049ba6b4960efec4c02966b2bd3442a1162e84aeb3e86febc7964be0ac79a50/812b7059-462f-4b6e-add7-ac94e53e0dfb-CVA180-6113.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/0/d/0d8e617e12fc3a4d1e268a87ccd55f0099525088b1021abfd585fb571d8ccbcd/abbb1221-0791-40ec-84e0-524fdc620be0-CVA180-1910.jpg



Not dangerous at all

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jan 13, 2022)

Kraft durch Freude : Robert Ley Liner

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 13, 2022)

B-17's of the 381st BG on the way to hit targets at Bremen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2022)

381st Bomb Group B-17 formation with a P51 tagging along..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2022)

RAAF DC-2's belonging to 36 squadron.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 15, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> RAAF DC-2's belonging to 36 squadron.
> View attachment 654679


Seems a low altitude drop. Where was it? Australia, NG, other place?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Seems a low altitude drop. Where was it? Australia, NG, other place?











No. 36 Squadron RAAF - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2022)

FM-2 Wildcats and TBM-3 Avengers of Composite Squadron 96 aboard USS Rudyerd Bay (CVE-81), April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jan 15, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Seems a low altitude drop. Where was it? Australia, NG, other place?


NSW Australia - they were out of RAAF Richmond.

Close ups:









Plus on the ground:






Plenty more images here: GEOFF GOODALL'S AVIATION HISTORY SITE

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice shots.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 15, 2022)

Bombs waiting to be loaded in a SM.81 of the Aviazione Legionaria (Legionnaire Aviation, one of the italian aviation command in the Spanish Civil War).

Names in the bombs are for:

- Caballero: Francisco Largo Caballero. Republican Prime Minister between september 1936 and may 1937. One of the leaders of the Socialist Party (even dubbed The Spanish Lenin).

- Passionaria: Dolores Ibárruri. Republican politician and leader of the Communist Party.

- Azaña: Manuel Azaña. President of the Republic between may 1936 and march 1939. Moderate left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

US NEWPORT NEWS VIRGINIA WW2 SANTA CLAUS CHRISTMAS BATTLESHIP MILITARY NAVY ARMY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US NEWPORT NEWS VIRGINIA WW2 SANTA CLAUS CHRISTMAS BATTLESHIP MILITARY NAVY ARMY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

1944 Press Photo "Stinky" the skunk mascot with Chester Mason, USCG New York | eBay


This is an original press photo. New York -- BM 1/c Chester Mason, Fort Scott, Kansas, and "Stinky" are great pals, and Mason is confident that the skunk will stay on his good behavior. Photo is dated 10-16-1944.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 17, 2022)

Crew poses with their B-17G 44-8916 LN-R. 100th BG, 350th BS England 1945. This aircraft returned to the US and was scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2022)

Note the "Micky" radar pod in the ball turret location.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/3/0/3049ba6b4960efec4c02966b2bd3442a1162e84aeb3e86febc7964be0ac79a50/812b7059-462f-4b6e-add7-ac94e53e0dfb-CVA180-6113.jpg



Interesting wee display, the Armstrong Siddeley Siskin 1920s fighter being the odd one for inclusion here...



Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/0/d/0d8e617e12fc3a4d1e268a87ccd55f0099525088b1021abfd585fb571d8ccbcd/abbb1221-0791-40ec-84e0-524fdc620be0-CVA180-1910.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mooney Mite, as in Mooney Mite be facing severe litigious ramifications if something goes wrong...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2022)

GTX said:


> Plenty more images here: GEOFF GOODALL'S AVIATION HISTORY SITE



Excellent site for all things 'Straya aviation-wise. Great info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/3/0/3049ba6b4960efec4c02966b2bd3442a1162e84aeb3e86febc7964be0ac79a50/812b7059-462f-4b6e-add7-ac94e53e0dfb-CVA180-6113.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 654499


Interesting to me is the fact that the airplanes are all control line flying models. The model engine cylinders can be seen on all the cowls. I would like to have had the chance to fly them. My guess is they were all built by the same modeler because he uses display props on the B-29,F-51H (a Jetco kit ), and the super DC-3. The props for flight would be slightly larger diameter two blade props. A model craftsman. This photo in worthy of the balsa model thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"The USCG's mascot who emits a sudden and nauseous odor when startled, and a skunk..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 17, 2022)

Njaco said:


> Ice forming on the forecastle and 'A' and 'B' turrets of HMS BELFAST, November 1943.
> 
> .
> View attachment 263532


I know this is an OLD post but I am only up to page 74....
Just thought I would add that my father served on the Belfast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

How not the use the Panzerschrek

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

1934 PUNCH CARTOON ADOLF HITLER PRE WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1934 PUNCH CARTOON ADOLF HITLER PRE WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Somebody had that one right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

1961 SOVIET UNION MAGAZINE YURI GAGARIN 1st MAN IN SPACE 57 PAGES ILLUSTRATED | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1961 SOVIET UNION MAGAZINE YURI GAGARIN 1st MAN IN SPACE 57 PAGES ILLUSTRATED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Joeri Aleksejevitsj Gagarin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2022)

1939 La Crosse, WI airport / airplane 4x6 Photo working on biplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1939 La Crosse, WI airport / airplane 4x6 Photo working on biplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Origin of Modern management.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 19, 2022)

Like a construction crew where one guy is digging the ditch, and three other guys supervise while leaning on their shovels.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 19, 2022)

You can always tell who the new guy is.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2022)

Ground crew of 303rd BG, 359th BS with B-17F 41-24603 Green Hornet.
This B17 went MIA on Jan 23 1943 while on a mission to bomb the port area and U-Boat pens at Lorient, France. Three engines were knocked out by flak over the target and then it was shot down by FW-190 fighters. All the crew bailed out but the Pilot and Co-Pilot stayed with the aircraft because they only had one usable parachute between them and made a crash landing at Kergolay near Motreff, France The Tail Gunner, SSgt Joseph L. Markiewicz had been wounded but managed to bail out and was captured, but he died of his wounds on 12-Feb-43. (5 POW, 1 POW - DIC, 4 EVD)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2022)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2022)

303rd Bomb Group B-17s lined up ready for take-off. Note the two P47's. And the B17's are taxiing with the inboard engines turned off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Jan 20, 2022)

Is that a UC-78 bamboo bomber hiding in the hangar?


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> Is that a UC-78 bamboo bomber hiding in the hangar?


The tail feathers would indicate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2022)

WW2 an Anti Aircraft Gun Regiment - affiliated ATS Girls - photo 13.5 by 8.5cm | eBay


WW2 an Anti Aircraft Gun Regiment - affiliated ATS Girls - photo 13.5 by 8.5cm back foxing Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their condition postage value conditions all U.K. address Items value over £20.00 will be sent by signed for cost £2.00 all U.K. items value...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Four Crew Members of the 401St Bomb Group in front of their Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress 'Hell's Angel' at an 8Th Air Force Base in England, on January 20, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2022)

A plane handler giving the signal, "Lock tailwheel," to an F6F pilot aboard USS Tulagi (CVE-72) off the coast of Southern France, August 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Jan 22, 2022)

The Hellcats are from Squadron VOF-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A plane handler giving the signal, "Lock tailwheel," to an F6F pilot aboard USS Tulagi (CVE-72) off the coast of Southern France, August 1944.
> 
> View attachment 655406


How are the plane handlers signals different from then to now? Does this gesture, if used today, still apply or does it have a different meaning?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Typhoon Cobra (Halsey's Typhoon), December 17th 1944. TBM Avenger spotted on the flight deck of USS Anzio (CVE-57) where it rode out the typhoon which carried away several other planes similarly lashed down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Photo originale - Aviation - Avion 1932 prototype POPER keystone | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo originale - Aviation - Avion 1932 prototype POPER keystone sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





It flew...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)

The Union Rotorplane ... 





the source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 23, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The Union Rotorplane ...


Never heard about it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Never heard about it



Designed in 1931 by Isaac C. Popper and John B. Guest for the Union Aircraft Corporation in Long Island NY. Four conical spindles in an open frame replaced the wings and were driven by two additional 28 hp Indian (motorcycle) engines. The two large rotors in front produced lift and the small rotors acted as stabilizer.

A landing speed between 5 and 10 mph was estimated by Popper. The rotor airplane was an experiment to create lift based on the Magnus effect. Although the designer claimed it had double the lifting power of conventional wings and could land at half the speed, there is no record of actual flight.



http://www.homepages.ed.ac.uk/shs/Climatechange/Flettner%20ship/Seifert%20Flettner%20apps.pdf

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> How not the use the Panzerschrek
> 
> 
> View attachment 654998


I thought bassoons were supposed to be used for kindling for the oboe fire?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

bdefen said:


> I thought bassoons were supposed to be used for kindling for the oboe fire?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bargain Lot (6) Photos: Luftwaffe Bombing & Damage of ROTTERDAM, Holland 1940!!! | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com





Bombing of Rotterdam 1940

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2022)

303rd BG crew and B-17F Knockout Dropper 41-24605 BN-R 1943

This was the first 8th AF B17 to complete 75 missions. This survived the war and made it back to the US. It was sold to a buyer who displayed it. Only to have it eventually be buried and is now under a tall building.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 25, 2022)

Do you know which building? I'm sure there is enough expertise with demolitions here to rescue the 'Fort.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2022)

The man who came in from the (not cold) jungle. Imperial Japanese Army Holdout Shoichi Yokoi speaks at a Guam Police Station after being discovered on January 25, 1972 in Guam. Hiding out in the jungle since 1944 when the US retook the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 25, 2022)

That guy definitely earned some kind of medal.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 25, 2022)

And a well earned warm shower!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 25, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 655817


I read a book about his and his fellow holdouts' story. He was the last to surrender. Quite a tale. Ya gotta wonder if his kind of obedience and dedication would have been typical among the soldiers and civilian population of Japan had we invaded them. As was feared, it could have been the most horrible struggle imaginable. Yep, he deserved a medal, and all of that back pay.........in 1972 yen, and then some.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 26, 2022)

bdefen said:


> I read a book about his and his fellow holdouts' story. He was the last to surrender. Quite a tale. Ya gotta wonder if his kind of obedience and dedication would have been typical among the soldiers and civilian population of Japan had we invaded them. As was feared, it could have been the most horrible struggle imaginable. Yep, he deserved a medal, and all of that back pay.........in 1972 yen, and then some.


Somehow a "bacon" seems appropriate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2022)

IIRC The locals didn't think much of him...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 26, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> IIRC The locals didn't think much of him...


Yeah, the locals knew he/they were around, hiding out, and they were stealing food and whatever else to survive. Local nuisance.

Makes me think of Ernest T. Bass on the old Andy Griffith show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 26, 2022)

bdefen said:


> Yeah, the locals knew he/they were around, hiding out, and they were stealing food and whatever else to survive. Local nuisance.
> 
> Makes me think of Ernest T. Bass on the old Andy Griffith show.


Howard Morris. One of the greatest cartoon voice actors.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, they were also killing some of the locals. What really impressed me was the fact he was a taylor pre-war an was able to make clothes out of coconut fiber IIRC (might have been bamboo)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I had that Corgi set!


Me too!!!


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Agree with Terry.
> 
> View attachment 285035


Is this a "bring your kid to work day" photo???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

v2 said:


> Captured_Me 109F JG27 at El Alamein 1942


Question Chaps
Any idea what the trailer is that it is on??? Would make a great diorama.

Pete


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> Question Chaps
> Any idea what the trailer is that it is on??? Would make a great diorama.
> 
> Pete



That's the Tasker short semi-trailer with the Bedford OXC tractor used by the RAF Salvage and Repair Units.






and with a Hurricane on ...




the pic source: Engines of the Western Allies in WW2

And two shots more ...









the source: Help identifying WW2 RAF trucks

Salvage of a Spitfire ..





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Damaged B-17G 43-38852 Humpty Dumpty EP-N of 351st BS, 100th BG

hit by flak over Hanover Dec 5th 1945 killing the waist gunner. 
Limped home to be repaired and returning back to the USA. Sold for 
scrap metal, at Kingman Dec 19th 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> That's the Tasker short semi-trailer with the Bedford OXC tractor used by the RAF Salvage and Repair Units.
> 
> View attachment 655992
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the information and additional pictures. Now to find one in 48 scale.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> Many thanks for the information and additional pictures. Now to find one in 48 scale.....




D
 digger200012


Try to find the Tasker 33 FT semi-trailer , Wespe Models 1:48 scale resin kit 48147

Good luck ..


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The RAF training. I like the weaver there.
> 
> View attachment 292517


"Red 3 get back in formation and steer 2-3-0"
"Repeat Please"(in Polish accent).

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

fastmongrel said:


> Thats a proper deep rut.
> 
> View attachment 293607


Last time I use the FETHING valet!!!

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Whoops...


"I said to the skipper I put the sprinkler on as the lawn looked a bit dry....."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

fastmongrel said:


> New engine time.
> 
> View attachment 293909


I asked Santa for a new bike....

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 27, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Pre-mud...439sqn. RCAF.
> 
> View attachment 294564
> 
> ...


Canadian version of a water slide???

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Fixed coastal defence at Fort Cowen, Moreton Island, Queensland, Australia.


We used to sit in the ruins of that for a brew up after a dive in Moreton Bay when I lived in Brissie. Will try and find the pics to show what it is like these days.

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Howard Morris. One of the greatest cartoon voice actors.


He also directed a number of Andy Griffith episodes.
"IT'S ME, IT'S ME, IT'S ERNEST T."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 28, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 336338


Ollie Gottbigones training for the '45 Worlds Strongest and Dumbest Man contest.

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 350805


DAMN...that is one BIG hemorrhoid!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 29, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Oil well fire putter outer I think, fighting fire with greater fire. Looks like oil fires in the background after the first Gulf war


She was called Big Wind officially but we used to just call her Frankenstein's Fire engine. T34 with 2 Mig 15 engines bolted to the top. Made a hell of a noise. I do believe she is still being used today for clearing runways. Also really good for bubble making for raves.

Pete


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 29, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> A T-34 and Pzkpfw VI shown for comparison.
> 
> Note that they are not actually "nose to nose", but they are parked offset, the Tiger being further from the camera.
> 
> View attachment 354160


Methinks someone took the cavalry jousting metaphor a little to literally!!!

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cant resist her....
> 
> (French Resistance Members WWII France)
> 
> View attachment 354971


Her name was Simone Segouin, also known by her _nom de guerre_ Nicole Minet. When this photo was taken she was 18 years old. The girl had killed two Germans in the Paris fighting two days previously and also had assisted in capturing 25 German prisoners of war during the fall of Chartres. Her father was a decorated WWI veteran who taught her to shoot and to defend France even if it meant your death. This picture was taken on August 19th 1944. Side note....2 or 3yrs ago a 28mm miniature was produced of her by Warlord Games for use in Bolt Action games. 








Warlord Aid The Resistance & Prepare The Home Guard! – OnTableTop – Home of Beasts of War







www.beastsofwar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 29, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Civilian, para-military Police (Communist ?), hated by virtually all of France.


The Malice were formed by the Vichy Government to fight the Resistance and were more feared than the Gestapo. Due to their excesses in interrogating prisoners most fled to Germany after the fall of France and were incorporated in the SS Charlemagne division. After the war large numbers were shot sometimes in groups, severely beaten, thrown from windows or drowned in rivers. In August of '44 the French Government had 76 former members executed.

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 29, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> Ollie Gottbigones training for the '45 Worlds Strongest and Dumbest Man contest.
> 
> Pete


"Jack not name. Jack job" -- the Muppets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2022)

A large formation of B-17Fs of the 92nd Bomb Group flies toward Germany.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2022)

bdefen said:


> I read a book about his and his fellow holdouts' story. He was the last to surrender. Quite a tale. Ya gotta wonder if his kind of obedience and dedication would have been typical among the soldiers and civilian population of Japan had we invaded them. As was feared, it could have been the most horrible struggle imaginable. Yep, he deserved a medal, and all of that back pay.........in 1972 yen, and then some.





SaparotRob said:


> Somehow a "bacon" seems appropriate.


He would have eaten it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2022)

344th Bomb Group B-26s drop 2000lb bombs against a railway bridge near Nonnweiler, Germany, January 29th 1945. At that date, this mission would have been to disrupt the Nazi lines of communications during the retreat from their Ardennes Offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2022)

1942 The Court of Neptunus Rex in Action on Navy Aircraft Carrier News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 The Court of Neptunus Rex in Action on Navy Aircraft Carrier News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 31, 2022)

381st BG formation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 31, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 359124


What is really sad is that after the war many German troops grave and grave markers were smashed, especially in the Soviet States and France. As a former serviceman you still respect the fallen yours or theirs.

Pete

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Jan 31, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 359193


1 sneeze and they join the navy!!!

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 31, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> What is really sad is that after the war many German troops grave and grave markers were smashed, especially in the Soviet States and France. As a former serviceman you still respect the fallen yours or theirs.
> 
> Pete


For some venting their anger on the dead makes them feel better. For those directly affected by the war, it makes some sense. Desecrating graves of those long dead as a political statement is just self righteous vandalism.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 The Court of Neptunus Rex in Action on Navy Aircraft Carrier News Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 The Court of Neptunus Rex in Action on Navy Aircraft Carrier News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


A scene from LOKI.................?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2022)

N4521U said:


> A scene from LOKI.................?


A ritual when sailors cross the equator.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> For some venting their anger on the dead makes them feel better. For those directly affected by the war, it makes some sense. Desecrating graves of those long dead as a political statement is just self righteous vandalism.


It's also cowardly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> What is really sad is that after the war many German troops grave and grave markers were smashed, especially in the Soviet States and France. As a former serviceman you still respect the fallen yours or theirs.
> 
> Pete


Can you blame the locals for doing that? Considering the cruelty the Germans displayed to them, it was totally understandable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 1, 2022)

100th BG, Thorpe Abbotts 1944. B-17G 43-38514.Rammed by E/A April 7 1945. Returned home, repaired and flew back to US for scrapping.
43-37815 EP-L Returned to US for scrapping.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Feb 1, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> What is really sad is that after the war many German troops grave and grave markers were smashed, especially in the Soviet States and France. As a former serviceman you still respect the fallen yours or theirs.
> 
> Pete


In France, that was rather marginal and presently the german military cemetaries are well respected and preserved (except that Wittman's grave stone was robbed twice, in 2015 and 2018 at La Cambe cemetary - some moron collector certainly). During WW2, what was rather unpleasant were the summary executions of german POWs between june and september 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> It's also cowardly.


Take a look how the big, brave Wehrmacht behaved towards unarmed civilians on the areas of occupation, then ask yourself what would you do to those graves had you been under occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2022)

Folks - enough with the tit-for-tat political discussions. Please stay on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 2, 2022)

A little-known photo of the Bf 109 V21.
ah, the picture might be a bit big.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Otyanomizu said:


> View attachment 656690
> 
> A little-known photo of the Bf 109 V21.
> ah, the picture might be a bit big.


Where is the other half?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where is the other half?


Perhaps this is all.

Edit:
Oh, I've never used the "Roll Eyes" emoticon before, but I looked it up and it's not a very nice thing to say. I'm sorry if it makes you uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Otyanomizu said:


> Perhaps this is all.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh, I've never used the "Roll Eyes" emoticon before, but I looked it up and it's not a very nice thing to say. I'm sorry if it makes you uncomfortable.











Messerschmitt Bf 109 V21 : Messerschmitt


Messerschmitt Bf 109 V21 stíhací letoun DD.MM.RRRR-DD.MM.RRRR




www.armedconflicts.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Messerschmitt Bf 109 V21 : Messerschmitt
> 
> 
> Messerschmitt Bf 109 V21 stíhací letoun DD.MM.RRRR-DD.MM.RRRR
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

the whole plane.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 2, 2022)

i see.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF AIRMEN with RUSSIANS in RUSSIA SOVIET UNION 10 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF AIRMEN with RUSSIANS in RUSSIA SOVIET UNION 10 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





operation Frantic Piriatyn would be used for long-range escort fighters P-51 Mustangs, P-38 Lightnings. Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 
Flying Fortresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 3, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Also didn't the Jerry's jump without weapons?


Due to attachment point of the jump harness and the diving exit required the only weapon carried was a pistol. Each stick was followed by a weapons container. Upon landing the troops would grab there weapons, ideally BEFORE entering into combat. Also at the earliest possible time they would change from their jump boots into jack boots.

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> That's an interesting photo and almost has a re-enactor "feel" to it.
> 
> He has the magazine smock on, but the pouches are empty.
> I don't see a belt (though that may be hard to see) and he has no gear or pack.


He is also to bleeding clean!!!

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Original Photo M3 LEE TANK BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS Eddystone Pennsylvania 48 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo M3 LEE TANK BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS Eddystone Pennsylvania 48 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Original Photo M3 LEE TANK BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS Eddystone Pennsylvania 54 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo M3 LEE TANK BALDWIN LOCOMOTIVE WORKS Eddystone Pennsylvania 54 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bootlegger is gunning up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Original Snapshot Photo 778th AAA at GASTHOF SPONSEL Restaurant 1945 Germany 30 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Snapshot Photo 778th AAA at GASTHOF SPONSEL Restaurant 1945 Germany 30 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Then and now 778th AAA at GASTHOF SPONSEL Restaurant 1945 Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

1946 US USSR Celebration Red Army & Washington Bday Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1946 US USSR Celebration Red Army & Washington Bday Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2022)

A Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo fighter rests in the flight deck gallery walkway after suffering landing gear failure while landing on board USS Long Island (AVG-1), off Palmyra Island, July 25 1942. This plane is from Marine Fighting Squadron 211 (VMF-211), the last Navy or Marine Corps unit to operate the F2A in a front-line capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 4, 2022)

USS Long Island at San Diego. 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## joules4life (Feb 4, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> An 82nd Airborne casualty lies among the ruins of a glider, France, June 1944.
> 
> View attachment 271902


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2022)

So sad. Looks like a flamethrower he's lying on...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo fighter rests in the flight deck gallery walkway after suffering landing gear failure while landing on board USS Long Island (AVG-1), off Palmyra Island, July 25 1942. This plane is from Marine Fighting Squadron 211 (VMF-211), the last Navy or Marine Corps unit to operate the F2A in a front-line capacity.
> 
> View attachment 656963


Sailor in the foreground on the right has a seriously ripped shirt.....someone pulled a little hard to get him out of the way perhaps???

Pete

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 4, 2022)

johnbr said:


> The Prinz Eugen German ship.
> View attachment 361398


Taken after the surrender as she is flying the US flag.

Pete

EDIT: Just saw in a latter post that someone else had spotted this also


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... have fun with this one.
> 
> View attachment 361678


Here we see the funeral procession for Hans the Giant, sadly taken from us at a young age.

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

Wurger said:


> A soviet 100mm BS-2 gun in Berlin, 1945 ....
> 
> View attachment 361723


"Left a bit, left a bit more....almost on target...."
"Sergi hurry the hell up before I get a hernia!!!"

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> ... down time
> 
> View attachment 361736


"I count to 3 then we push the bucket......1....2....."

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 361747


Hans the manual says
1...load
2...light the blue touch paper
and 3...RUN!!!

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

johnbr said:


> HOME
> View attachment 362178


Now THAT is a toyshop!!!

Pete

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 5, 2022)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 362289


Someone is about to have a bad day...
Pete

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 5, 2022)

The TB-7 (Pe-8) prototype under construction.
aircraft under construction has a mysterious charm.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2022)

It was Japanese. Now its Allied. A Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate (Allied code name Frank), now in US colors aboard USS Long Island (CVE-1), 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1946 US USSR Celebration Red Army & Washington Bday Press Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1946 US USSR Celebration Red Army & Washington Bday Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Later we can exchange Nose Goblins. Mine were specially hand picked.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Lieutenant Commander Lex L. Black, Commanding Officer of squadron VGS-1, makes the ship's 2000th landing, 20 April 1942. He is flying a Curtiss SOC-3A _Seagull_ scout-observation aircraft. Note lowered flaps and deployed leading edge slats on the upper wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2022)

Always thought the Seagull looked out of place with landing gear!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Always thought the Seagull looked out of place with landing gear!



Is that the aircraft equivalent of saying a girl has a "nice personality"? The SOC-3A is seriously in that bucket, I'm afraid.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

1945 WWII 340th BG Sgt 's Rome Italy Photo GI's at Castle St Angelo catupult | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII 340th BG Sgt 's Rome Italy Photo GI's at Castle St Angelo catupult at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 7, 2022)

C-3605 in line




EKW C-36 Eine Schweizer Flugzeug-Eigenentwicklung 
by Hans Prisi

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice.

But please source your pic.


O
 Otyanomizu
OK. THX.  However you didn't have to post another post with the image source. It was enough edit your post above and add the info below the pic and then save the edited post.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 8, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Four SBD-5 Dauntless bombers fly over the northern part of Eniwetok Atoll, February 18th 1944. Large island below is Engebi, captured on 17–18 February. Photographed from a USS Chenango (CVE-28) plane.
> 
> View attachment 653071


Can’t help but notice that all the gunners, except our guy in C29 are guns up scanning the sky..


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 8, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Can’t help but notice that all the gunners, except our guy in C29 are guns up scanning the sky..


Looks like he is having a kip...

Pete


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

*PHOTO* B-17F (41-24358) "LULU BELLE" 43rd BG SWP ~ Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* B-17F (41-24358) "LULU BELLE" 43rd BG SWP ~ Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





41-24358 LULU BELLE 43rd BG SWP 
Baugher delivered to Cheyenne June 28, 1942; assigned to the 43rd BG, 63rd BS at Hickham, Hawaii July 31, 1942; became a hack at Nadzab, New Guinea, when war weary. Salvaged September 13, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## digger200012 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Italy 1944 ...
> 
> View attachment 364957


Damn!!! that is one WELL MADE Jeep...look what it did to that Sherman!!!

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 8, 2022)

v2 said:


> View attachment 365201


I was only gone 5 minutes officer and when I came back the radio was gone.....

Pete

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GRAND HOTEL RUSSOS 1943 Cairo Egypt 39 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo GRAND HOTEL RUSSOS 1943 Cairo Egypt 39 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



 www.ebay.com





Then and now

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Snapshot Photo GRAND HOTEL RUSSOS 1943 Cairo Egypt 39 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Snapshot Photo GRAND HOTEL RUSSOS 1943 Cairo Egypt 39 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Nice seeing historical sites still around and intact.


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 9, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> Italians arrive in Stalino ...
> View attachment 366241


I often wonder about the point of mounting a machine gun on the front of a motorcycle. I can see the advantage of it on a sidecar as the passenger can fire whilst in motion but what use, other than to get in the way, is a handle bar mounted weapon for the rider. He can't use it whilst riding. So he is left with one of 3 choices, fight, scarper or or get blatted.

Pete


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 9, 2022)

Any average skilled bike rider could steer with one hand, and aim and shoot with the other surely.
Maybe not too well on a rough road.

During my paintball war days, one guy did mount a paintball gun on a bicycle, he managed it OK.

I'd sure hate to be the first man in that group and see a ambush ahead without that mounted gun.
If he didn't have that mounted gun, all he could do is lay it down and hope for some cover close by.
With that mounted gun he could be shooting back while the rest of the patrol dismounted and then covered him.


----------



## digger200012 (Feb 9, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> Any average skilled bike rider could steer with one hand, and aim and shoot with the other surely.
> Maybe not too well on a rough road.
> 
> During my paintball war days, one guy did mount a paintball gun on a bicycle, he managed it OK.
> ...


Not sure about steering and firing, the recoil would be a right [email protected]#$&^d!!! The GPMG would shuffle you back as did the M60.

Pete


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2022)

Notice the MG is on the lead motorcycle?

As Tom stated, the point engages the enemy while the rest of the group forms up to engage.

As far as recoil goes, those are heavy motorcycles and could handle a 7mm (.30 cal.) MG's recoil.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

org. Foto Frankreich Belgien Schlauchboot Übung 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto Frankreich Belgien Schlauchboot Übung 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Operation Sea Lion in full swing

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 10, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> Any average skilled bike rider could steer with one hand, and aim and shoot with the other surely.
> Maybe not too well on a rough road.
> 
> During my paintball war days, one guy did mount a paintball gun on a bicycle, he managed it OK.
> ...


The French did better with the TAP 150, a Vespa scooter carrying a M20 75 mm recoilless rifle for the airborne troops.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 10, 2022)

digger200012 said:


> Not sure about steering and firing, the recoil would be a right [email protected]#$&^d!!! The GPMG would shuffle you back as did the M60.
> 
> Pete


There's a difference between firing a MG that you're holding , like from a bipod, where you're taking most of the recoil.
But if it's mounted on a pintle, like fixed on a helicopter, or in this case a motorcycle, the pintle mount takes most of the recoil, not you.
I've fired a M60 both mounted on a pintle, and hung from a bungy strap, there's lot of difference between the two.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

1943 *AUTHENTIC* WW2 Now You See it Now You Don't Camo Mitchel Field Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 *AUTHENTIC* WW2 Now You See it Now You Don't Camo Mitchel Field Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto Schilder zur Warnung vor französischer Gasmunition im Winter im Westen 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schilder zur Warnung vor französischer Gasmunition im Winter im Westen 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

WORLD AVIATION: ROYAL AIR FORCE MODEL AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 25TH AUG 1952 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: ROYAL AIR FORCE MODEL AIRCRAFT ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH 25TH AUG 1952 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Origin of Modern management.



"How many engineers does it take to change a spark plug? All of them. One to do the work and the rest to tell him exactly how they wouldn't do it the way he is..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



The Russian: "Your president only serves TWO terms?"
The American: "Yes, and then a new president is voted in."
The Russian: "You let the PEOPLE decide who they are ruled by??! You Americans are crazy..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/szkop-i-mikroszkop_-jpg.285035/



"Enshuldigung, uhh, d'you know a little German?"
"Yes, as a matter of fact I do..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

place of death becomes playground.















Foto/Photo 339,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. T-34/85, Ostfront, | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 339,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. T-34/85, Ostfront, in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2022)

Ensign Darrell C. Bennett, stands beside his plane, a General Motors FM-2 Wildcat fighter, on board USS Gambier Bay (CVE-73), August 1 1944.
Note the pinup art and nickname adorning the engine cowling; what appears to be a Composite Squadron Ten insignia below the cockpit windshield; plane numbers ("27") in white on the wing leading edge and in black under the lip of the cowling; and Ensign's Bennett's flight gear and a .45 pistol carried in a shoulder holster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Atabrine = Antimalarial medication

They did know how to sell stuff dem days see also Picture of the day.














ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTOGRAPH: PIN-UP BILLBOARD. "REMEMBER THIS TAKE ATABRINE" | eBay


ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTOGRAPH: PIN-UP BILLBOARD. When it is available it is expensive. We regret any inconvenience.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/szkop-i-mikroszkop_-jpg.285035/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

I want this one as our bacon emoji



















NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT 27 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 WW2 BRITISH HOME FRONT 27 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Then and Now Pillau-Gaststätte Zum Goldenen Anker
















Gebäude in Pillau - Ostpreussen


Berichte über berühmte Orte wie Königsberg Allenstein Pillau Kaliningrad Tannenberg und Gebiete Masuren Ermland Memel



www.ostpreussen.net













Altes Foto-Straßenzene-Pillau-Gaststätte-Zum Goldenen Anker-WW2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto-Straßenzene-Pillau-Gaststätte-Zum Goldenen Anker-WW2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2022)

Flak damaged B-17G 43-38852 Humpty Dumpty EP-N of 351st BS, 100th BG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2022)

Lockheed had a subsidiary named "Vega" that assembled Boeing B17 bombers. And here are some of them. I don't see the chin turrets that would have designated them being the "G" models, so this probably was a batch of "F" models, Thus he picture would date to 1943. Burbank California.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Lockheed had a subsidiary named "Vega" that assembled Boeing B17 bombers. And here are some of them. I don't see the chin turrets that would have designated them being the "G" models, so this probably was a batch of "F" models, Thus he picture would date to 1943. Burbank California.
> 
> View attachment 658133


That was known as Plant A-1 and used to be adjacent to the Hollywood Burbank Terminal. Now it's a parking lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 15, 2022)

Ar 240 V1






Arado Ar240


Pic 2&3 Charkow 1943



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I do too
> 
> View attachment 658023


I do drei

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 16, 2022)

Blohm ＆ Voss BV 155

by Luftfahrt History 6

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 16, 2022)

Cool airplane. Another new one for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Cool airplane. Another new one for me.


Looks like the U2's granddaddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

1945 Press Photo Rob Barth talks with a Russian woman artillery captain, Germany | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Press Photo Rob Barth talks with a Russian woman artillery captain, Germany at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Heavily armoured target creeping out of sights bomber crew














Foto, junge Piloten erfreuen sich an einer Schildkröte auf Flugfeld (N)50385 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, junge Piloten erfreuen sich an einer Schildkröte auf Flugfeld (N)50385 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2022)

303rd Bomb Group B-17 engine maintenance October 1943

View attachment 658337

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2022)

303rd Bomb Group B-17 engine maintenance October 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Feb 17, 2022)

A British exhibition of German captured aircraft at Farnborough, showing Me 163B, He 162, Ho IV, etc. And in the back, Bv 155B.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

rochie
new workplace














Vintage WWII US Military Photograph - Mobile Bakery Platoon | eBay


There are no markings on the photo. I believe that the photo is from the Burma China India Theater of Operations in WWII. The item is in great condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

HMSAS "Southern Maid" - South African Military History Society - Journal



At 15:00, _Protea_'s officer of the watch sights something on the surface about 2½ miles on her starboard quarter. This means that if it had been a surface vessel, then _Southern Maid_ would have had to pass within half a mile of it and could not have missed it. It was therefore immediately assessed to be the conning tower of a submarine. This was confirmed when it submerges soon after. On the first sighting, _Protea_ turns towards the contact and also instructs _Southern Maid_ to investigate. Both ships now steam toward the datum at maximum speed.
As there is no sonar contact on this first sweep, the two ships conduct a second sweep through the area. Eventually at 16:10 _Southern Maid_ gets a sonar contact, but at such close range that she passes over it before she can increase speed sufficiently to carry out a depth charge attack in safety and again loses contact. Five minutes later _Protea_ makes contact and releases a six-charge pattern, with 250- and 350-foot settings, the only apparent result being a yellowish discolouration of the water. Contact is once again lost but is regained at 16:25. At 16:35, _Protea_ drops her second pattern, this time with 350- and 500-foot settings; oil is seen to bubble up among the splashes.
Contact is retained and at 16:50 _Protea_ releases her third pattern (350- and 500-foot settings), also dropping a calcium flare to mark the spot. A minute later the submarine surfaces, listing heavily to starboard and stops. As she slowly rights herself the crew are seen pouring out of her conning-tower hatch, some of them jumping into the water.
Both ships immediately close the enemy at full speed, opening fire with their 4-inch and Oerlikon guns at 1,000 yards obtaining numerous direct hits. One hit sets the submarine's ready-use ammunition on fire preventing her gun from being manned. At the same time Walrus aircraft No 2709, having arrived a few minutes earlier from Beirut as a result of a W/T report made by _Protea_, drops two depth-charges close alongside of the submarine.
At 16:55, when the ships cease fire, the enemy is obviously out of action, with the last of her crew taking to the water. She sinks a minute later in position 34° 35? N, 34° 56? E – six miles from the position in which she had first been sighted. The ships then pick up five officers and 36 men – two of the latter badly wounded and finds that five of the crew have been killed. Interrogation of the officers indicated that the submarine was the Italian _Ondina_ (787 tons submerged, and armed with one 3.9-inch gun and six torpedo-tubes). Her captain had at first mistaken _Southern Maid_ for a small merchant ship and, not being suitably placed to torpedo her, had surfaced in order to attack with gunfire. Realising his error he dived the submarine.
























1942 Med - crew of HMSAS Southern Maid that sunk a Submarine W.O. photo 8 by 8cm | eBay


1942 Med - crew of HMSAS Southern Maid that sunk a Submarine W.O. photo 8 by 8cm Some of the members of the crew of the "Southern Maid" on their vessel. the South African Ships Protea and Southern Maid along with a Walrus Aircraft from Beiruit sank the Italian Submarine Ondina 17.7 1942 a War...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

How not to operation Sealion..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

Rare photo of Marcel playing a gig

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 19, 2022)

An FM-2 Wildcat fighter prepares to take off from USS Charger (CVE-30) during training operations in the Chesapeake Bay area, May 8 1944. Another FM-2 is passing overhead with its tail hook down, apparently having received a "wave-off" due to the carrier's fouled flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Feb 20, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> The Russian: "Your president only serves TWO terms?"
> The American: "Yes, and then a new president is voted in."
> The Russian: "You let the PEOPLE decide who they are ruled by??! You Americans are crazy..."


Technically Americans vote for a group who will then choose who will be President. If I have it right. Cricket rules and scoring is simple to understand by comparison with how Americans choose their rulers and President……….

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 20, 2022)

Someone should explain the function of the Electrical College in our elections.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 20, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Someone should explain the function of the Electrical College in our elections.


It's they that counts THE VOLTS! Highest voltage wins.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Feb 20, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Someone should explain the function of the Electrical College in our elections.


So it is all done by elastic trickery is it? That comes as a shock.

Nurse! Nurse! My medication now please.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 20, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Someone should explain the function of the Electrical College in our elections.


Turn on any TV on election night and watch the "electrical college" in action!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie
> new workplace
> 
> View attachment 658434
> ...


worked in worse !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Then and now



















Orig Photo End Of WWII June 1945 Paris France GI's enjoying beer Café Le Vauban | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Orig Photo End Of WWII June 1945 Paris France GI's enjoying beer Café Le Vauban at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)

the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2022)

What is it? Not the plane, but the gun.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 21, 2022)

B-17G 42-97781 "Eight Ball III"; 303rd BG, 359th BS. Nov 2 1944. MIA Sterkrade, Germany, Nov 2 1944. 9 POW, 1 KIA. Crashed Eerbeek, Holland. MACR 10151.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Feb 21, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> What is it? Not the plane, but the gun.


Vickers Class 'S' 40mm gun I believe - possibly a trial version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)

Yep.. that's the 40mm Vickers S gun.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2022)

Definitely do not want to be in front of that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Picture of me when i was a bit younger. I had a happy childhood

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

I didn’t know you grew up in the ‘States.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dont think you are allowed .50 in the states.


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

Most gun laws are kind of like “suggestions“.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 21, 2022)

Full auto can be done with much paperwork and background checks, and most likely local restrictions.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

“What a country!”
Jakov Smirnov

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2022)

"Shhhh, I'm hunting wabbits...."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2022)

B-17F 42-29944 GN-E Winning Run aka Buzzing Bronco of the 427th BS, 303rd BG. Crew posing for pictures after a belly landing on an English field near Uckland on Sep 6th, 1943. This B17 was returning from a mission and it ran out of fuel while about to land. Had to evade another A/C on adjacent runway and skid off the runway. This A/C scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

yulzari said:


> Technically Americans vote for a group who will then choose who will be President. If I have it right. Cricket rules and scoring is simple to understand by comparison with how Americans choose their rulers and President……….



Wrong time and place to be debating the intricacies of the US voting system, Yulzari... 

I'm sure our Russian is STILL gonna sit there saying Americans are crazy....


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 22, 2022)

We all are.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Most gun laws are kind of like “suggestions“.



That explains a lot... 

Or alternatively "America has gun laws???"


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 22, 2022)

Gun control is about trigger squeeze and shot groupings.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Gun control is about trigger squeeze and shot groupings.



Gun laws are about who that is demonstrated on...


----------



## special ed (Feb 22, 2022)

We need nut control, not gun control. The nuts will always find another tool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2022)

A damaged B24 is flying over Toulon, France. With todays view overlayed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)

the source: the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2022)

An ME-262 in RAF colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> An ME-262 in RAF colors.
> 
> View attachment 659115



Messerschmitt Me 262A-2a Wk Nr. 500210 , coded "Yellow 17", 3./JG 7 designated RAF AM52, Serial No. VH509 in Germany, May 1945. This aircraft was one of two sent to Canada.

Fw190 is Coded XM-? Picture i found on ebay Captured Focke Wulf Fw190

EDIT

Hi Vince,

As you recall, based on my research the Downsview Me 262 is AirMin 52 / VH509 but its original German identity was unequivocally NOT Yellow 17 (WNr.500210), "Twente 2" (WNr.112372) or Yellow 5 (WNr.500443) but in all probability the fourth single-seat Me 262 aircraft found / surrendered at Schleswig and seen in the background of several photos taken there. 

see Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Air Ministry 52 in Canada eBay listing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Armoured train panzerzug














Foto WK II russischer Panzerzug im Bahnhof Русский бронепоезд на станции Во E1.5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II russischer Panzerzug im Bahnhof Русский бронепоезд на станции Во E1.5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2022)

The prototype Douglas DB-1, delivered to Wright Field 23 February 1937, re-designated as a B-18 Bolo, 28 February 1937. The bomber would replace the Martin B-10, but would be eclipsed by the B-17 on the eve of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Is it me or does the prototype look less ugly than the Bolo?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2022)

The Me 262 has French roundels, not RAF.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is it me or does the prototype look less ugly than the Bolo?



"Ugly", "less ugly", semantics, really... [shrugs shoulders]

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Are you sure it's not "shrugging" shoulders?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Are you sure it's not "shrugging" shoulders?





Could be...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is it me or does the prototype look less ugly than the Bolo?


Well, it can't be you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Whew. That's a relief.


----------



## special ed (Feb 23, 2022)

I think what you have here is the B-21

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 24, 2022)

special ed said:


> I think what you have here is the B-21


B-21. Does that mean I have Bingo?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Feb 24, 2022)

at6 said:


> B-21. Does that mean I have Bingo?


You're low on fuel too?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2022)

M6 Bomb Service Truck unloading beside 381st Bomb Group 20 August 1943

This would make for a nice diorama.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 25, 2022)

Doesn't Airfix do a USAAF airfield vehicle set in 1:72?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

For all of you builder guys, there is hope







WWII Women prep a P-51 MUSTANG for shipment to Britain 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

26-9-40 Thursday

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2022)

A Grumman Avenger of 852 Squadron Fleet Air Arm, landing on HMS Fencer (D64) (September–October 1944?).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Corky (Feb 26, 2022)

USS Bunker Hill (CV-17) hit by two kamikaze within about 30 seconds, 11 May 1945. Also used as the image for the cover of album #1, Victory At Sea Series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

Then and now

A la vue de l'arbre de Wellington






now named "L'Estaminet de Joséphine











L'Estaminet de Joséphine - Wiki - Braine-l'Alleud







www.wiki-braine-lalleud.be













Foto, Wk2, Blick auf ein Strassen Cafe in Frankreich (N)20873 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Blick auf ein Strassen Cafe in Frankreich (N)20873 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Nitted caps with RAF coloured roundels as a silent protest 09-07-1943 Friday Denmark

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Mar 1, 2022)

He 111Z - by LuftFahrt History 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Otyanomizu said:


> He 111Z - by LuftFahrt History 5
> View attachment 659766





Heinkel He111Z


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

rochie
moved to a new address he said..














1942 WWII Army 93rd CA Waimanalo camp Hawaii Photo ID'd GIs washing mess kits | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 WWII Army 93rd CA Waimanalo camp Hawaii Photo ID'd GIs washing mess kits at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

1944 WWII US Navy PT Boat Base 21, Mios Woendi, Biak Photo PT boat cartoon | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WWII US Navy PT Boat Base 21, Mios Woendi, Biak Photo PT boat cartoon at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie
> moved to a new address he said..
> 
> View attachment 659778
> ...


Cooking or laundry ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Both because after the wash you have the soup. Brilliant. Famous English cuisine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 1, 2022)

381st Bomb Group B-17 formation

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie
> moved to a new address he said..
> 
> View attachment 659778
> ...


To make it taste better,add used trench foot socks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2022)

A beautiful scene. But no missions scheduled because of the weather. And the maintenance crews still had work to do.
351st BS, 100th BG B-17G near Thorpe Abbotts England 1944/1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2022)

SB2C-5 Helldivers and F4U Corsairs of the US Navy squadrons VB-89 and VF-89 aboard USS Antietam, 1945; notice USS Highbee in background.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2022)

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Corky (Mar 6, 2022)

Love the photo!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2022)

A B-24E sits on the ramp outside Ford's Willow Run plant shortly before its maiden flight, 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 6, 2022)

That's a beautiful box the B-17 came in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 6, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That's a beautiful box the B-17 came in.


Don't be evil. Leave that job to uncle Vlad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Burned-out B-17G 43-38523 EP-F of the 100th BG. battle damaged over Hamburg, Jan 4th 1945
Crash landed at base & burned.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yeahhh.... whistle at me now boy... i double dare yah...















NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ITALIAN RESISTANCE FIGHTERS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 ITALIAN RESISTANCE FIGHTERS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Then and Now

Wehrmachtskino Army movie theatre



















Rijbaan adj van Vletingen / Gebouwen R / Bijzondere gebouwen | Gent-Geprent







www.gent-geprent.com













Foto, Wk2, Pkw vor Schild Soldatenkino in Leeuwarden (N)50400 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Pkw vor Schild Soldatenkino in Leeuwarden (N)50400 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Formation of B-17G's of the 381st BG en route to hit targets around Frankfurt 24 March 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Interesting nose art.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2022)

March 10, 1937. New U.S. Army Boeing YB-17 bomber arrives at Bolling Field, Washington, D.C., March 10. The new 4-engine bomber, the first of 13 which will be delivered to the U.S. Army Air Corps, as it landed at Bolling Field today after a short hop from Langley Field, Virginia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 11, 2022)

The B-17 stayed attractive through out it's career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Airframes
and 

 rochie
(dog included) at an air show a little while back.

Wick 1940 camouflaged caravan















RAF HAWKER HURRICANES & PILOTS AT DISPERSAL AT RAF WICK 1940 WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF HAWKER HURRICANES & PILOTS AT DISPERSAL AT RAF WICK 1940 WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Airframes
> and
> 
> rochie
> ...


if they allowed dogs at Duxford my dog would've been there

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2022)

Love that scrappy pup!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2022)

Douglas TBD Devastator of Torpedo Squadron VT-5 at North Island, San Diego, California, United States, circa 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 12, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Douglas TBD Devastator of Torpedo Squadron VT-5 at North Island, San Diego, California, United States, circa 1939.
> 
> View attachment 661030


My first attempt at a model airplane was a Devastator, I still remember wondering if it was supposed to look crooked, 😂. Supposedly, none survived the war, I wonder what happened to the two that the company supposedly kept for testing? Was one the floatplane conversion and were the floats removed after the trials?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Familiar name Wojtek 1942-1963, the WW2 Polish army bear 


















8x10 photo Wojtek 1942-1963, the WW2 Polish army bear | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8x10 photo Wojtek 1942-1963, the WW2 Polish army bear at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

You see... the germans did cross the channel!














Foto Pioniere Wehrmacht auf Floß (5437x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pioniere Wehrmacht auf Floß (5437x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Familiar name Wojtek 1942-1963, the WW2 Polish army bear
> 
> View attachment 661161
> 
> ...



Great story with the bear and the soldiers who raised him. Go to the soldierbear.com for info about Wojtek and the soldiers he served with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2022)

An extremely high price was paid!
B-29 "Thunderbird" of the 6th Bomb Squadron, 29th Bomb Group going down after being hit by flak while bombing an aircraft factory near Tokyo on August 8, 1945. All but two of the crew were lost in the crash. One was captured, tortured and executed and the other was captured, but survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

I think fire fighting gear not a flame thrower. Only a slight difference.














Bild Englands neueste Flammenwerfer Aktueller Bilderdienst 1938 23 * 18 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Bild Englands neueste Flammenwerfer Aktueller Bilderdienst 1938 23 * 18 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## yulzari (Mar 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Then and now
> 
> A la vue de l'arbre de Wellington
> 
> ...


Should we all ask them to return to the old name?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

SHAEF "Invaders" vs Air Force "Thunderbolts" Parc des Princes Stadium Paris 1945

Because war is not violent enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Then and Now

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2022)

Yikes!

USS Lunga Point (CVE-94) pitching heavily during a western Pacific storm, October 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rednev (Mar 17, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> USS Lunga Point (CVE-94) pitching heavily during a western Pacific storm, October 1945.
> 
> View attachment 661665


PITCHING ? OR STRUCTUAL FAILURE ?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 17, 2022)

rednev said:


> PITCHING ? OR STRUCTUAL FAILURE ?


Looks like the island is pitching independent of the deck, doesn't it?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 17, 2022)

Yup. The carrier behind it in the picture makes it look like it's coming apart. I did a double take.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> USS Lunga Point (CVE-94) pitching heavily during a western Pacific storm, October 1945.
> 
> View attachment 661665



Reason # 3.14159265359 why I don’t do boats…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 18, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Reason # 3.14159265359 why I don’t do boats…


And yet you aid and abet rotary wing flight, an unnatural act, punishable by God! Pi in the sky!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And yet you aid and abet rotary wing flight, an unnatural act, punishable by God! Pi in the sky!



This is rotary wing flight! Heresy i say! of to the tower with him!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And yet you aid and abet rotary wing flight, an unnatural act, punishable by God! Pi in the sky!



They are so ugly, the earth repels them. And that is why I love them. 

But I support Fixed Wing again now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 18, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They are so ugly, the earth repels them. And that is why I love them.
> 
> But I support Fixed Wing again now.


I understand.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> This is rotary wing flight! Heresy i say! of to the tower with him!
> 
> View attachment 661773


Hell no, I won't go!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 18, 2022)

FW = Fling Wing
RW = Rigid Wing


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 18, 2022)

BW=Buffalo Wings

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> BW=Buffalo Wings


None better than the (former) Airways Hotel in the parking lot at BUF. Best wings in the world, Irish domestic Guinness on tap, and 200-300 flight attendants every night. All the jets that couldn't fit on crowded ramps in NY, PHL, BWI and DCA used to overnight in BUF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2022)

100th Bomb Group B-17G XR-W 42-97696 "TERRIBLE TERMITE" and 43-38525 LD-A "MISS CONDUCT" over Kiel 1945. Both B17's survived the war and returned to the US and then scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> BW=Buffalo Wings


I see what you did there. A double. My personal rule on "funny" awards are the standard "funny" for smiles, grins and chuckles. Laughing out loud, coffee spittin on the computer always gets Bacon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> I see what you did there. A double. My personal rule on "funny" awards are the standard "funny" for smiles, grins and chuckles. Laughing out loud, coffee spittin on the computer always gets Bacon.


I know, right? I have a similar rating scale.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Yup. The carrier behind it in the picture makes it look like it's coming apart. I did a double take.


The shadows are making it look that way. The ship went through the storm just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

2 proud members of this boards moderation team.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 19, 2022)

I've always wondered about the _Pickelhelm _combat drill.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2022)

It makes their heads hurt and pointy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 19, 2022)

USS Bismarck Sea (CVE-95) flight deck photo taken on December 19th 1944. An FM-2 Wildcat aircraft (N-27), coming in for a landing, either missed or broke an arresting hook and crashed into planes parked on the bow. Here N-27 has crashed into N-33 pushing it over the bow. N-27 also went over the bow. Ensign Woods, pilot of N-33, is seen lying on the deck amid flying wreckage of planes.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

special ed said:


> It makes their heads hurt and pointy.


Well.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2022)

I think he said he was from France.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I think he said he was from France.


No the french mods, they look quite different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2022)

The things one learns here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 proud members of this boards moderation team.
> 
> View attachment 661866


So that's where my missing chainlink fencepost caps went! Give 'em back, Kaiser Willy! Or I'll send Black Jack to teach you some manners!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2022)

OK, here you can have them back

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 19, 2022)

Ok wanted to see this pilot you said was there.---Dog-Gone! he IS there


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

The Mods in dress casual friday gear

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 20, 2022)

I have no info on this plane, other than its an early model B17. Maybe a "C"? Note the single 30 cal machine gun in the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 20, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I have no info on this plane, other than its an early model B17. Maybe a "C"? Note the single 30 cal machine gun in the nose.
> 
> View attachment 661981



That's a Y1B-17 of the 20th BS, 2nd BG shot during the May 1938 GHQAF Antiaircraft Maneuvers. The Army shot color MoPic of this bird, but I've never found a copy. There's a color four-view in Air Force Colors Vol 1, page 69.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2022)

Never mind


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2022)

Same. First time someone posts an obscure plane I know and I’m beaten to the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2022)

Worse. I guessed B-17A. But I bow to the Master.


----------



## GTX (Mar 20, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> That's a Y1B-17 of the 20th BS, 2nd BG shot during the May 1938 GHQAF Antiaircraft Maneuvers. The Army shot color MoPic of this bird, but I've never found a copy. There's a color four-view in Air Force Colors Vol 1, page 69.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


This one?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 20, 2022)

I am a sucker for shark tails.
It’s almost as beautiful as a B-17B.


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 20, 2022)

GTX said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 661984



That's the one - all that's missing is my caption!

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Biff first landing 














122429 crashed US Army plane 1937 No 37 Flugzeug plane avion | eBay


Entdecken Sie 122429 crashed US Army plane 1937 No 37 Flugzeug plane avion in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Biffs second landing i see a pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Biffs second landing i see a pattern
> 
> View attachment 662073


Three more and he's an enemy ace! I know at least two VN era Huey drivers who became enemy aces.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hawker Nimrods and Blackburn Shark warplanes await the signal to take off from the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Courageous in the South Atlantic, 21 March 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Prop Duster (Mar 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Hawker Nimrods and Blackburn Shark warplanes await the signal to take off from the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Courageous in the South Atlantic, 21 March 1937.
> 
> View attachment 662096


Do they take off on the right hand side of the deck?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Biffs second landing i see a pattern
> 
> View attachment 662073


Biffs third try. Well...improving

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Marauderman26 (Mar 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> The prototype Douglas DB-1, delivered to Wright Field 23 February 1937, re-designated as a B-18 Bolo, 28 February 1937. The bomber would replace the Martin B-10, but would be eclipsed by the B-17 on the eve of war.
> 
> View attachment 659146


Dont think this is a B-18, North American XB-21.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 22, 2022)

F6F Hellcat mishap on the USS Puget Sound (CVE-113). Date might be summer of 1945. Location is probably near Hawaii. The Hellcat was attached to a Marine Fighter Squadron based at MCAS Ewa

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

After 40 miles Hans realized he stepped on the wrong bike this morning














Foto LW Soldat Kradmelder auf Roller LKW PKW Wappen Aschersleben Marsch B117 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Kradmelder auf Roller LKW PKW Wappen Aschersleben Marsch B117 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)

The Vienna 1945 ...





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 24, 2022)

Crew of B-17 "Hell's Angels" 41-24577 358th BS,
303rd Bomb Group 1944. This B17 returned to the US
in Feb 1944 and eventually scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2022)

Too bad they didn't preserve it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Mods in their swim suits.














cWW2 Factory ARP ? asbestos suit & white overalls & Tin Hat photo 10 by 6cm | eBay


cWW2 Factory ARP ? asbestos suit & white overalls & Tin Hat photo 10 by 6cm Im not really sure , but it looks cWW2 to me removed from album marks Please view the Photographs which give the best impression of their condition postage value conditions all U.K. address Items value over £20.00 will...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2022)

I have no idea what they are trying to do to this poor Corsair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2022)

Hanging it up to dry ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 25, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Hanging it up to dry ?


LOL


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

It’s going to be the star on top of the company Christmas tree. D’uh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 25, 2022)

Air brakes locked up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 25, 2022)

I knew the big prop demanded long undercarriage but that is just ridiculous...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2022)

The first exhibit at the Air and Space Museum?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> After 40 miles Hans realized he stepped on the wrong bike this morning



"Lime Scooter execs are reluctant to mention the company's somewhat chequered past..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2022)

USS Mission Bay (CVE-59) en route to Casablanca from New York with a cargo of Army P-47s (shipped partially disassembled)May 31 1944. 
Next astern is USS Kasaan Bay (CVE-69), and USS Tulagi (CVE-72) brings up the rear of the escort carrier formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2022)

An Avenger mishap on the USS MISSION BAY (CVE-59)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 26, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I have no idea what they are trying to do to this poor Corsair.
> 
> View attachment 662519


Whatever they are doing, it has been there long enough to leak plenty. What kind of warehouse is it? The ladder looks to be an old time hook & ladder fire truck extension ladder from about 1918.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2022)

26th March 1937: A training instructor talking to new volunteers of the RAF Reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> 26th March 1937: A training instructor talking to new volunteers of the RAF Reserve.



Cool picture, don't think I've ever seen that before. Metal fuselage Blackburn B.2s. This one below's next-in-line on the registry is fourth from front...




Blackburn B.2-2

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2022)

Giving it back to the Nazi's, one slug of lead at a time! I hope the Nazi pilots he shot down glanced at his plane to know who was doing the shooting! Philip Goldstein with his ground crew and P-38 _Jewboy_, 14th Fighter Group

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2022)

K class Blimps in Airship Hangar at Naval Air Station, Lakehurst, New Jersey, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

Fantastic shot. Would love to go to Lakehurst and see that big hangar one day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 28, 2022)

A small booklet issued by John Player sometime in the mid-late 30's about airliners. No edition date. Bought in London some years ago. Will post inside one pic a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Mascots of the AAF

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 28, 2022)

Second pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2022)

28 March 1937: Boeing YB-17 Flying Fortress 36-151, 42nd Bombardment Squadron, 2nd Bombardment Group, Number 80, in flight over New York City. The Art Deco building behind the bomber is the Chrysler building.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Answers to the test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Answers to the test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Answers to the test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoiler: Answers to the test

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Trainbusting story

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2022)

Yeah, I had to look up the answers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 29, 2022)

381st BG B-17's in formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Yeah, I had to look up the answers.


Did you do the others? Its fun but keep common sence as a guide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2022)

Common sense as a guide? No wonder I'm always lost.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 29, 2022)

Another one

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 30, 2022)

The fourth

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 31, 2022)

Pic number 5 (like the mambo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

368th ENG Chartres France Photo large Gas Truck Joe Guido & Pete Ward

Smoking is bad for you. They should make that into a rule with these gas trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 1, 2022)

The sixth pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

History and almost repeating.














Original Press Wire Photo of Russian Tanks entering Kiev Ukraine Winter 1943 | eBay


SUBJECT - Russian Red Army T-34 tanks seen entering Kiev. DATE - Winter 1943.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

59th Coast Artillery, Corregidor Philippines














WW2 Era Photo 3.5" x 5.5" - 59th Coast Artillery, Corregidor Philippines | eBay


Paper remnants on back. Good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2022)

FM-2 Wildcat D-12. It has just crashed into the barrier on USS Sargent Bay (CVE-83). August 27, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> View attachment 663445


These trading (?) cards are great. I loved seeing illustrations like these in the school library‘s collection of history books. 
Those books were old even then.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> These trading (?) cards are great. I loved seeing illustrations like these in the school library‘s collection of history books.
> Those books were old even then.


Don't know if they were trading cards or just issued by John Player with the cigarettes packs as some kind of marketing.

The booklet wasn't dated but by the airplanes and airlines it must be published in the late 30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

American Flag




















Photo - 1945 - M.P. Makes Friends with Liberated Girl wearing Patriotic Dress | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Photo - 1945 - M.P. Makes Friends with Liberated Girl wearing Patriotic Dress at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2022)

I wonder what her life story turned out to be?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2022)

Crew and pilots gathered for a service next to a P-51 Mustang. 504FS, 339th FG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2022)

I think this is the 7th pic, but since this is posted under DUI, can't warranty that extrem

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder what her life story turned out to be?


Me too. I hope you lifed a good life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Crew and pilots gathered for a service next to a P-51 Mustang. 504FS, 339th FG.
> 
> View attachment 663558


Nr 5 You shall not kill. Unless it flying a 109 or 190 or anything carrying a black cross.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder what her life story turned out to be?



PTSD, mental health issues up the wazoo, is a likely scenario, sadly.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Then and Now Metz Porte des Allemands

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 4, 2022)

We definitely do a better job occupying than the Russians.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 4, 2022)

The 8th of the booklet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Then and now 1941 Rathaus Dobrovice (Dobrowitz)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Marktplatz in Vodňany



















Foto, Wehrmacht, Blick auf den Marktplatz in Vodňany, Tschechien (N)19729 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wehrmacht, Blick auf den Marktplatz in Vodňany, Tschechien (N)19729 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2022)

100th Bomb Group en route to Hamburg March 30th 1945. Considering the date, this was probably the last 8th AF mission to that often targetted city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 5, 2022)

The last one

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 6, 2022)

303rd Bomb Group, 427th Bomb Squadron B-17G bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Then and Now Bad Mergentheim, auf dem Marktplatz, 1926

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Then and Now 

CAEN rue Montoir-Poissonnerie 1944






2009

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Death of the Luftwaffe














WW2 - Photo 15x20 affiche - Victoire des Alliés sur l'Allemagne | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour WW2 - Photo 15x20 affiche - Victoire des Alliés sur l'Allemagne sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Then and Now

mont saint michel 

31-04-1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Then and Now

Pétain in Bourg-en-Bresse September 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

Then and Now

Elzas Rouffach 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

Marilyn Monroe














GUERRE DIVISION 160 TH INFANTERIE US KRIEG Marilyn MONROE WAR MARINES | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour GUERRE DIVISION 160 TH INFANTERIE US KRIEG Marilyn MONROE WAR MARINES sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ten and now

place Napoléon Cherbourg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 10, 2022)

How low can you go?
A20 Havoc's are about as close to the ground as possible as they strafe Nazi positions in Tunisia.
As impressive a scene this is, these treetop height attacks didn't last as the Nazi flak would take a toll of these planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 11, 2022)

Aircraft at Bellows Field, Oahu, April 4th 1945. Present are P-61s, B-24s, and B-25s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 11, 2022)

You left out the one AT-6 in the photo.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"Not in that Bolingbroke, matey patatey..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

1945 WWII 44th Inf Herbitzheim FR me Sgt FIREBALL hug Marlene Dietrich USO Photo



















1945 WWII 44th Inf Herbitzheim FR me Sgt FIREBALL hug Marlene Dietrich USO Photo | eBay


Marlene Dietrich USO show for the 44th boys on RR at Herbitzheim France. Sgt RED "FIREBALL" Headly with the 44th Inf Div. 63rd Combat Engineers. more info on Fold3.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

Then and Now

July 14 1945 778th AAA Sgt Siksnus on leave Paris France Photo Cafe Trocadero



















July 14 1945 778th AAA Sgt Siksnus on leave Paris France Photo Cafe Trocadero | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for July 14 1945 778th AAA Sgt Siksnus on leave Paris France Photo Cafe Trocadero at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

Then and Now

33.ID Soldaten am Jeanne d'Arc Geburtshaus DOMRÉMY Frankreich 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2022)

Formation of B-17G's of the 381st BG

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Apr 12, 2022)

From an unidentified GI, motor pool, 105th Evacuation Hospital :

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2022)

85 years ago.

Sir Frank Whittle's jet aircraft engine was patented in 1932, and Power Jets, Ltd. formed in 1936. The Whittle Unit bench test engine first ran on April 12, 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Biff tried a carrier landing














OFFICIAL WW2 PHOTO H.M.S. TRUMPETER AIRCRAFT CRASH LANDING ON FLIGHT DECK 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OFFICIAL WW2 PHOTO H.M.S. TRUMPETER AIRCRAFT CRASH LANDING ON FLIGHT DECK 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Then and Now

1945 WWII 44th Inf 63rd C EN, Gare St Lazare Paris France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Then and Now

Serpenoise gate Metz 1945 WWII 44th Inf 63rd C EN Sgt Headly's

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks like the roof needs mowing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Apr 15, 2022)

*WARNING* : you may be hurted and I understand this, by these pictures, and I hesitated to release them on this forum. I asked Wurger's advise, who stated these could be published and deleted if someone is shocked. This must be the consequences of the Gardelegen massacre.
The pictures were shot by an unknown member from the motor pool, 105th Evacuation Hospital ; I received them from the USA, from a friend who runs a surplus shop.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2022)

Let’s not forget and allow it to repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 15, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Looks like the roof needs mowing.


Maybe a Flymo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Looks like the roof needs mowing.


It does not leak nor needs mending.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Then and Now

Randolph Field Texas



















WW2 USAAF Randolph Field Texas 8x10 Original Official Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Randolph Field Texas 8x10 Original Official Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2022)

Good contrast of differing times.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Let’s not forget and allow it to repeat.


We ARE letting it repeat!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 17, 2022)

Frog said:


> *WARNING* : you may be hurted and I understand this, by these pictures, and I hesitated to release them on this forum. I asked Wurger's advise, who stated these could be published and deleted if someone is shocked. This must be the consequences of the Gardelegen massacre.
> The pictures were shot by an unknown member from the motor pool, 105th Evacuation Hospital ; I received them from the USA, from a friend who runs a surplus shop.
> 
> 
> ...


It would seem that Putin took lessons from this and would like to do the same in the Ukraine. The human race never seems to learn.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2022)

A B-17 during a raid on Tunis, March 1943

42-5191 was lost at Levento, Italy. Sept 12th 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2022)

USS Bogue (ACV-9), crash of F4F-4 Wildcat (# 12108) during turnup prior to catapult launching. The release ring failed and the plane taxied off bow and crashed. Pilot, Lieutenant R.L. Johnson, was uninjured. May 27 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> USS Bogue (ACV-9), crash of F4F-4 Wildcat (# 12108) during turnup prior to catapult launching. The release ring failed and the plane taxied off bow and crashed. Pilot, Lieutenant R.L. Johnson, was uninjured. May 27 1943.
> 
> View attachment 665311


Biff is practising i see.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ground crew at Laredo Army Air Field, Texas, finish overhauling a B-24 before flight, 8 February 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2022)

USS Ranger (CV-4). Plane stowage in the forward end of the hangar deck, on 21 April 1937, showing two Vought 03U-2 Aircraft (one of which is BuNo 9168) and one Grumman F2F-1 (BuN09663 or 9653) tied up to the overhead. Note "command" markings on the 03U at left, and the incomplete markings 3-F- on the F2F. Also note tow tractor at left. 6: SH planes-2 tractors stowage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2022)

Always got a kick out of seeing a squadron tied up to the rafters on those carriers.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 21, 2022)

Why do you think they're called hangars?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Why do you think they're called hangars?


Very clever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 21, 2022)

Never seen that before, talk about space saving.


----------



## at6 (Apr 21, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Never seen that before, talk about space saving.



See what can be done with mail order closet organizers?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

MOD team after a hard days modding cleaning themself from all the dirt the removed














War Office Photograph No B 1728 – Dorsets out of battle dress | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for War Office Photograph No B 1728 – Dorsets out of battle dress at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Krems an der Donau Dominikanerplatz




















FOTO - Krems - Dominikanerplatz Cafe Fellnerhof (5,5cm x 5,5cm) NÖ | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - Krems - Dominikanerplatz Cafe Fellnerhof (5,5cm x 5,5cm) NÖ in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> MOD team after a hard days modding cleaning themself from all the dirt the removed
> 
> View attachment 665494
> 
> ...


Join the Army, every modern convenience.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2022)

P-40Fs of the 57th Fighter Group in desert-pink camouflage and SB2U Vindicators on the flight deck of USS Ranger
(CV-4), April 18th 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

According to Pravda the Moskva isn't sunk and here is your prove.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 23, 2022)

_Mockwa _is *not sink! *Use secret Russian Navy cloaking device! Like magician <POOF> disappear. Now on way to United States past Fascist NATO fleet in Black Sea.
Soon to help Donald J Trump take over president!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello it's the Philadelphia Experiment all over again

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> MOD team after a hard days modding cleaning themself from all the dirt the removed
> 
> View attachment 665494
> 
> ...


Making soup for the Officer's Mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

Then and now
Altes Rathaus Weissenburg Nürnberg 1939




















2 x Foto, Weissenburg bei Nürnberg 1939 (N)50438 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Weissenburg bei Nürnberg 1939 (N)50438 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Then and now
> Altes Rathaus Weissenburg Nürnberg 1939
> 
> View attachment 665625
> ...


GREAT COMPARISON!
CHECK: The figure of the knight on the column in the fountain is different. This is Knight's Seyfried Schweppermann figure and the original one is in a local museum now.




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 24, 2022)

An F4U Corsair aboard USS Casablanca (CVE-55).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 24, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> GREAT COMPARISON!
> CHECK: The figure of the knight on the column in the fountain is different. This is Knight's Seyfried Schweppermann figure and the original one is in a local museum now.
> View attachment 665639
> 
> Cheers!



Safe from pigeons!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Then and Now

1945 WWII 44th Inf 63rd Combat Engr Sgt Heidelberg

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Biffs best try so far














Foto WK2 Flugzeug Henschel Bruchlandung #27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Flugzeug Henschel Bruchlandung #27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Then and Now

Leiden molen De Valk 1940 Museum De Valk - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2022)

303rd Bomb Group,360th BS crew and B-17F 41-24559 Ooold Soljer January 1943
Aircraft participated in 19 Operations (4 were aborted) See Biography events for crew information.
17-Nov-42 MISSION # 1 - U-Boat Pens at St. Nazaire, France
18-Nov-42 MISSION # 2 - U-Boat Pens at St. Nazaire, France
6-Dec-43 MISSION # 3 - Carriage & Wagon Works, Lille, France
13-Jan-43 MISSION # 4 - Fives Company Locomotive Works, Lille, France
23-Jan-43 MISSION # 5 - U-Boat Pens at Lorient, France
27-Jan-43 MISSION # 6 - Naval Base and U-Boat pens, Wilhelmshaven, Germany
2-Feb-43 MISSION # 7 - Railroad Marshalling Yards, Hamm, Germany - Aborted
4-Feb-43 MISSION # 8 - Industrial areas of Osnabruck - Aborted
14-Feb-43 Mission # 9 - Railroad marshalling yards, Hamm, Germany - Recalled
16-Feb-43 Mission #10 - U-Boat pens at St. Nazaire, France - Aborted. The ball turret gunner's heated suit failed and the interphone equipment malfunctioned and aircraft forced to RTB.
26-Feb-43 Mission #11 - Naval facilities and U-Boat pens at Wilhelmshaven, Germany. Homer Bigart, War Correspondent of the New York Herald Tribune flew as an observer. Walter Cronkite, Jounalist flew as an observer on B-17F 41-24619 "S for Sugar", 303BG/427BS on this mission also.
27-Feb-43 MISSION # 12 U-Boat pens at Brest, France
4-Mar-43 MISSION # 13 Railroad Marshalling Yards, Rotterdam, Holland
6-Mar-43 MISSION # 14 Port area and U-Boat pens, Lorient, France.
12-Mar-43 MISSION # 15 Railroad Marshalling Yards, Rouen, France.
13-Mar-43 MISSION # 16 Railroad Marshalling Yards, Amiens, France.
22-Mar-43 MISSION # 17 - Port Area, Wilhelmshaven, Germany.
26-Mar-43 MISSION # 18 - Railroad Marshalling Yards, Rouen, France.
31-Mar-43 MISSION # 19 FINAL OPERATION - Shipyards, Rotterdam, Holland.
The aircraft sustained a mid-air collision with B-17F 42-29573 "Two Beauts" 303BG/358BS over Wellingborough, UK in 10/10ths cloud cover while on a mission to bomb the port area of Rotterdam, Holland. The right wing from the #4 engine outward was sheared off and the aircraft crashed at Mears Ashby, Northamptonshire killing 8 of the crew. 2 bailed out successfully. 8KOM (Killed on Mission) 2RTD No MACR issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

Then and now

Great lakes terminal Warehouse Toledo 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

103rd Medical Regiment Guidon Flag



















WWII US GI Photo - Little Black Girl w/ 103rd Medical Regiment Guidon Flag | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - Little Black Girl w/ 103rd Medical Regiment Guidon Flag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

Then and now

Hotel Singer haus am Sonnenhang Berwang, Austria 1945 705th TANK DESTROYER BATTALION
























Original Snapshot Photo 705th TANK DESTROYER BATTALION JEEPS Berwang Austria 24 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Snapshot Photo 705th TANK DESTROYER BATTALION JEEPS Berwang Austria 24 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2022)

I love stuff like this!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)

the source: Kuvia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2022)

That would make a great diorama.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2022)

B-17G 43-38840 XR-H of the 100th BG, 349th BS. MIA Magdeburg Apr 10 45. with 8 KIA; 1 escaped.
German jet shot off wing, crashed near Zobbenitz, Germany. MACR14171. (Last aircraft lost by 100BG).

They only had a week left before all missions ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Then and now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the 2 elegant girls (just look at their legs  ) are missing in the comparison photo...
Nowadays they will probably look differently  :

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 43-38840 XR-H of the 100th BG, 349th BS. MIA Magdeburg Apr 10 45. with 8 KIA; 1 escaped.
> German jet shot off wing, crashed near Zobbenitz, Germany. MACR14171. (Last aircraft lost by 100BG).
> 
> They only had a week left before all missions ended.
> ...


Sad, there were so many "last" to be lost.
There was a Davidson, no relation, on the last sub to be lost.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2022)

Sad


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Then and Now

Moulin Rouge Paris France 1940



















Foto , 2WK Frankreich Paris 1941 - Moulin Rouge , 280422-2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto , 2WK Frankreich Paris 1941 - Moulin Rouge , 280422-2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

Biff didnt make it to the airplane this time but it explains a lot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2022)

Biff was an UNusual bloke!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

Then and Now

1943 Libya - Army Truck passing Tripoli Cathedral



















1943 Libya - Army Truck passing Tripoli Cathedral - photo 9.5 by 6.5cm | eBay


1943 Libya - Army Truck passing Tripoli Cathedral - photo 9.5 by 6.5 undated 1943/45 taken from a wartime collection of Royal tank Regiment related some self taken photos and related 10.5 by 8cm Official passed for publication War Office photos , in North Africa and Europe some foxing Please...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

1945 Italy - captured German Tanks displayed at Forli














1945 Italy - captured German Tanks displayed at Forli - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1945 Italy - captured German Tanks displayed at Forli - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm crease right hand side British troops including men of 1st London Irish Rifles clamber over captured German tanks at an exhibition of enemy equipment in Forli, 30 January 1945. The sign advertising the exhibition...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

Then and Now

Taranto, Italy Photo fort 1943



















1943 WWII USAAF airman's Taranto, Italy Photo fort | eBay


Never mounted in album.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2022)

B-17G of the 100th BG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

Then and now

Akropolis



















Foto 2.Wk Wehrmacht Südfront Soldaten in Athen Akropolis Fahne Griechenland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.Wk Wehrmacht Südfront Soldaten in Athen Akropolis Fahne Griechenland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

Then and Now

ZAMOSC Polen




















Orig. Foto Polizei Soldat bei Rathaus am Marktplatz ZAMOSC Polen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Polizei Soldat bei Rathaus am Marktplatz ZAMOSC Polen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2022)

A P51 in formation with an F16. May 2016 Chino Planes of Fame airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 30, 2022)

Each pilot wanting to fly the other plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 30, 2022)

Civilian workers before assembling an Airspeed Horsa Glider at No.6 Maintenance United, RAF Brize Norton. No date or image source.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 30, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 666445
> 
> 
> Civilian workers before assembling an Airspeed Horsa Glider at No.6 Maintenance United, RAF Brize Norton. No date or image source.


They look like waiting for the Ikea instructions!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 1, 2022)

450th BG Liberators fly through German flak on the way to bomb Toulon, April 29 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

WW2 US Army Photo Snap Shot Store Philippines Display Bataan Whiskey 5 X 3’’ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Russland/Dresden/Stallingrad/Schilder/Russland/!!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2/Foto/Deutsches-Reich/Russland/Dresden/Stallingrad/Schilder/Russland/!!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

Bet his name is Chucky














WW2 Military Art Patriotic British Tommy Belgium BLA British Liberation Army | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Military Art Patriotic British Tommy Belgium BLA British Liberation Army at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

Then and Now
Chateau de Brest 1941



















Orig. Foto Panorama Festung Schiff Boot Hafen BREST Bretagne Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Panorama Festung Schiff Boot Hafen BREST Bretagne Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

House of Government in Minsk (Guess whos back) Leninhaus in Minsk, Belarus, 1941-42



















Foto, Wk2, deutsche Lkw vor Leninhaus in Minsk, Belarus, 1941/42 (N)50444 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, deutsche Lkw vor Leninhaus in Minsk, Belarus, 1941/42 (N)50444 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2022)

Heinkel He 111H bomber, which was abandoned by the Luftwaffe during the retreat after the Battle of El Alamein,
on a landing ground in Libya after being "commandeered" by No. 260 Squadron RAF, who painted it with RAF
roundels and the unit code letters "HS-?".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 US Army Photo Snap Shot Store Philippines Display Bataan Whiskey 5 X 3’’ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 666578


Any of these brands available today?


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2022)

100th BG and 379th BG B-17s at 8th AF Depot 1944

231100 crashed on take off near base with after 
#1 engine lost power 1/1/45, crew all OK;
Salvaged Cat E.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Russia I-16














C865 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Beute Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie C865 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 189 Beute Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Frog (May 4, 2022)

I received some years ago from a friends who manages a surplus shop in the USA some pictures and documents about Colonel Vernon Babcock (ASN O - 900938) who served with the IXth Air Force Service Command.
Colonel Babcock belonged to a pool of very skilled specialists of air war logistics with experience acquired in Northern Africa and MTO. They were tasked with the huge burden of planning and preparing the installation of airfields, maintenance facilities and materiel stockpiles on the continent after D-Day for the 9th Air Force, that was tasked with air support of ground troops.





Col Vernon BABCOCK & spouse Cincinnati, nov 4 1943





Col Vernon BABCOCK & Staff








Pass 21st Army Group








Pass 21st Army Group









Pass ETOUSA








Pass HQ IX AFSC








Ration card





Ration card ETO





Bible

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 666586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about "being between a rock and a hard place..."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Russia I-16
> 
> View attachment 666858
> 
> ...


Anybody translate the writing?
It's the old German Fraktur script.
I can make out the first 2 1/2 lines
_"Unsere Flugzeuge 
auf einem Feld-
flugplatz... "_

After that my brain shuts down


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Unsere Flugzeuge auf einem Feld flugplatz

Russische Jagdflugzeug

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

St Mere Eglise september 1944




















WW2 1944 U.S. Army Soldier Holding Rifle Pointed At Man On Tank Photo ~ France | eBay


Minor edge ware. Corners have moderate crushing, creasing, and rounding. There are minor to moderate creases/indentations. Overall darkening/staining is moderate and heavier on the reverse and borders.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (May 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> St Mere Eglise september 1944
> 
> View attachment 666988
> 
> ...



The Pz III was a rare bird in Normandy ; this one belonged to 2 Kompanie, Panzer .Ersatz und Ausbildung. Abteilung100.
Behind it is a Raupenschlepper Ost, rather incongruous on the Western Front.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Anybody translate the writing?
> It's the old German Fraktur script.
> I can make out the first 2 1/2 lines
> _"Unsere Flugzeuge
> ...


I think it says something like "Our aircraft at an filed airport. In the foreground is a captured fighter aircraft". There are words there I can't make out but I think that's the gist.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2022)

Boeing Y1B-17 Flying Fortress take off.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 6, 2022)

What a beautiful airplane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2022)

Hey?? isnt that our......??














1940s Fun Photo Military Pilot in Faux Prop Plane Parade Float FLIGHT TEST Named | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s Fun Photo Military Pilot in Faux Prop Plane Parade Float FLIGHT TEST Named at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## special ed (May 7, 2022)

It certainly looks like him!
Laminar flow wing and ... hey, what's he got in his right hand?
A 1939 Chrysler at the edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 7, 2022)

Members of Mexico's 201st Air Fighter Squadron "Aztec Eagles" and a P-47 Thunderbolt during the Philippines Campaign in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2022)

Moby Dick and Moby Dick Jr.

B-24D 41-24047 "MOBY DICK" of the 90th Bomb Group, 320th BS and Stinson L-5 Sentinel Recon Plane "MOBY DICK JR"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2022)




----------



## special ed (May 8, 2022)

Junior is a Piper rather than L-5


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 9, 2022)

This is what the Americans found in a Japanese hangar at the end of WW2. This still very complete He 112B seems to have been part of a mechanic training school. Maybe the one at the Tsuchiura Naval Air Station, where the surviving He 112Bs were relegated after their flight evaluation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2022)

B-17G 44-6893 "Looky Looky" of the 490th Bomb Group. This B17 survived the war and returned to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GTX (May 11, 2022)

RAAF Central Gunnery School August 1944 - source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2022)

B2M, A2N, and Ki-4 aircraft operating aboard the Nihon Kaigun (Japanese Imperial Navy) aircraft carrier HIJMS Kaga (加賀), 11 May 1937.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 14, 2022)

Ground crew reload a 78th Fighter Squadron P-51 on Iwo Jima.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2022)

Memphis Rebel, 362nd Fighter Group. She crashed on takeoff 29 April 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 15, 2022)

What happened to crew?


----------



## syscom3 (May 16, 2022)

HMS Puncher. Barracudas of 821 Squadron ranged on deck off Norwegian coast, with Force 2, during Operation Shred, 
February 21, 1945. The cruiser HMS Dido is astern.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 16, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> What happened to crew?











This day, in 1944: “Memphis Rebel” crashes through a fuel dump – and Thurman Morrison survives


The above photo looks like a scene of tragedy – a wrecked P-47, flames, and firefighting foam everywhere. It very well could have been, except for luck and the rugged construction of the Thun…




obscureco.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

Vintage WWII Official U. S. Navy Photograph A Christmas Project | eBay


The photo was released December 6, 1944. File number TR-11564. It is captioned "A Christmas Project. ". It is in very good plus condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2022)

P-40F Warhawks of the 33rd FG on the USS Chenango. She sailed on October 23, 1942 with the Operation Torch assault force
bound for North Africa and on November 10, and flew off the aircraft to newly won Port Lyautey, French Morocco.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Great picture, liking the proliferation of wooden masted vessels. Taken during a "Festival of the Sea" type event?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 21, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> P-40F Warhawks of the 33rd FG on the USS Chenango. She sailed on October 23, 1942 with the Operation Torch assault force
> bound for North Africa and on November 10, and flew off the aircraft to newly won Port Lyautey, French Morocco.
> 
> View attachment 670127


Future build!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2022)

The mighty Aryan race...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2022)

F6F- 5 Hellcat just hanging around on the deck of the escort carrier USS Takanis Bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 22, 2022)

I just got tired ... Need some rest ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 22, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> I just got tired ... Need some rest ...


No. It wants its belly scratched.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2022)

Yes, Airman Forsythe, we Could park them this way.
But think it trhu, if One falls over????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2022)

"Well, we got the vertical landing sorted, now for the vertical take off ..... "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

Biff again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

03-11-1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> P-40F Warhawks of the 33rd FG on the USS Chenango. She sailed on October 23, 1942 with the Operation Torch assault force
> bound for North Africa and on November 10, and flew off the aircraft to newly won Port Lyautey, French Morocco.
> 
> View attachment 670127


I can't put my finger on it but for some reason I've always really liked this picture, something about the time and place moves me somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2022)

An H2X-equipped B-17F of the 482nd Bomb Group falls out of formation after being hit by flak over Berlin, 3 June 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

Operation Sealion 2.0 was a fail too














Foto, Unsere Fähre über den Fluss, November 1942, VL(80106) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Unsere Fähre über den Fluss, November 1942, VL(80106) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## rednev (May 26, 2022)

Hamilton standard october 1940





Shorpy Historical Picture Archive :: Prop Part Plater: 1940 high-resolution photo


Vintage photographs available as fine-art prints or digital stock images




www.shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2022)

(World War II - C.L. Sulzberger - American Heritage - 1966)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Operation Sealion 2.0 was a fail too
> 
> View attachment 670713
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 26, 2022)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 670804
> 
> 
> (World War II - C.L. Sulzberger - American Heritage - 1966)


Yup, we had that series, I remember that picture well.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2022)

B-17F warming up in the snow at Meeks Field Iceland in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 670805


Lol my wife says that alot


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Messerschmitt attacks airliner



Spoiler: Please click here for graffic picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 30, 2022)

Great picture! What is the transport Aircraft type being attacked?


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)

Judging by the exhaust pipes, the engine nacelle and prop blade I would say it might be the Convair CV-340

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 30, 2022)

I think you may be correct, I thought it look familiar but I only worked on CV-580 & CV-600 Turbo prop conversions.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)

I see. IMHO that's one of the Convair CV family 240/340/440. So the CV-240 is possible too.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2022)

Deck crews aboard the training aircraft carrier USS Sable man lines to right an FM-2 Wildcat that had nosed completely over. Lake Michigan, United States, 1943-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (May 31, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I hope this becomes a regular thread. Post a single picture of anything to do with WW2, including the years prior and just after.
> 
> Here's the first one. USS Cowpens rolls heavily during Typhoon Cobra, December 17th, 1944.
> 
> View attachment 249820


A dramatic illustration of what was often routine operations. I've only been to sea in a couple of medium-type storms, but 20 degrees roll looks A LOT more than it really is!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2022)

A B-17 on the production line at Vega Factory in Burbank, California.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2022)

A newly completed B-32 Dominator rolls out of the Convair plant at Fort Worth Texas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 4, 2022)

Ar 196 A-3 of the 2./Aufkl.Gr.125 taken at Crete, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 4, 2022)

Used that AR 196 picture way back when doing the GB 22 Seaplane/Floatplanes of WWII build.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2022)

SALUTE! The ill-fated Torpedo Eight, led by F4F Wildcats, forms up prior to departure from USS Hornet (CV-8) on the morning of June 4th 1942. The last known photograph of the unit in battle formation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 5, 2022)

May their souls rest in eternal peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Churchill Armoured Vehicle Royal Engineers (AVRE) with a 290mm demolition gun that had to be loaded externally.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Jun 7, 2022)

Lambert Field US Naval Reserve Air Base St Louis MO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

Someone pissed off the wrong admin.














G3/8 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS PREPARING BONFIRE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for G3/8 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIERS PREPARING BONFIRE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2022)

B-17's of the 94th Bomb Group during Muenster Raid Nov 11
1943. The bombers are returning and heading back to England. The city of Wesel is about in the middle. Note the aircraft in the distance. Those might be P47's assigned to escort them for the inbound segment. Or more sinister, Nazi fighters setting up for an intercept.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2022)

Crashed B-17G 42-32098 "GI Vergin II" of the 457th BG. Battle damaged Cologne with two engines out and force landed Belgium, Oct 2 1944 with crew all OK; . Salvaged Nov 14 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2022)

B-17F's on a training mission over Rapid City, South Dakota in 1944. Note the tail code of "RC".

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Prop Duster (Jun 10, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A B-17 on the production line at Vega Factory in Burbank, California.
> 
> View attachment 671790


*SEE?* Pre-shading!   I *Knew* It was true all along-----HA--so there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2022)

Prop Duster said:


> *SEE?* Pre-shading!   I *Knew* It was true all along-----HA--so there.


Pre-shading?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2022)

I think I actually get it. A nod to the pre-painting of models?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 11, 2022)

US Navy blimp L-8 approaches USS Hornet (CV-8) to deliver parts for the Doolittle mission's B-25B aircraft. Taken
shortly after the ship left San Francisco, 4 April 1942. Note package hanging below the airship.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 12, 2022)

A B-32 on the assembly line at Fort Worth, Texas.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

The Ostfront was though on little Freddie and only the thoughts of his mom kept him going. Next stop Stalingrad.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 13, 2022)

TBF-1 landing mishap aboard USS Card, December 9, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Someone pissed off the wrong admin.
> 
> View attachment 672750
> 
> ...



O
 OldGeezer
Why the dislike? Its the german version of guy fawkes day and fawkes day seems to be ok. As a geezer you should know that. Its a bonfire or are you against that? In that case carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 13, 2022)

Pilot: I hate these short CVE flight decks!
Radioman: Yeah. But look how wide this one is!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> O
> OldGeezer
> Why the dislike? Its the german version of guy fawkes day and fawkes day seems to be ok. As a geezer you should know that. Its a bonfire or are you against that? In that case carry on.


Thanks for the alert, I hit the wrong icon without realizing it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> TBF-1 landing mishap aboard USS Card, December 9, 1942.
> 
> View attachment 673606


Winner of the best brake competition is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 13, 2022)

As another old geezer, I quit using the icons for the same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Ostfront was though on little Freddie and only the thoughts of his mom kept him going. Next stop Stalingrad.
> 
> View attachment 673591


Luckily little Freddie knew that re-enforcements for the panzer arm were on the way.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2022)

B-17G 42-97636 of 401st BG after crash landing at Deenethorpe on Feb 18 1945. Aircraft was salvaged a year later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Prop Duster (Jun 15, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 42-97636 of 401st BG after crash landing at Deenethorpe on Feb 18 1945. Aircraft was salvaged a year later.
> 
> View attachment 673698


TOLD ya not to try to do donuts on the field, but did you listen?--Noooo not you--- so now *you* explain to the old man how it happened----geesh

P.S. of course I misread the crash location as "Dumbledore"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2022)

B-17G's of the 457th Bomb Group over Germany. 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Snapshot of rochie in his new job.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2022)

YP-59A Airacomet engine placement (General Electric J31 turbojet engine). Chino Planes of Fame, California.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2022)

View of the torpedo mounting on a U.S. Navy Douglas TBD-1 Devastator on 17 June 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2022)

Deck crew extinguish a burning F6F of VF-25 aboard USS Cowpens, November 24th 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2022)

USS Gilbert Islands (CVE-107) in rough seas, sometime in 1945. TBM-3 Avengers with Marine Torpedo Bomber Squadron (VMTB) 143 and FG-1D Corsairs
of Marine Fighter Squadron (VMF) 512 are spotted on her deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2022)

Here is something I never knew until now. In June 1937, the Soviets flew an airplane from Russia, over the polar regions 
down to Southern California. Stopping along the way at a few points. Tupolev ANT-25 at San Jacinto, California [near 
March AFB at Riverside], U.S.A., June 20 1937.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 21, 2022)

Much interesting info on these flights. One source said the pilot and navigator were later arrested in USSR for espionage as they knew the Nav route to the US. There is a second ANT-25 lost somewhere along the polar route to the US. It has been years since I read the articles about these flights, so memory fades may exist. Maybe "global warming" will reveal where it went down along with other notable aircraft. There is an ANT-25 repro in a Russian museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

I know the route as well. Does it mean I'm a spy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 21, 2022)

The USSR is gone, but don't give Vlad any ideas.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2022)

Wasn't it a twin engine Soviet plane that went missing? 🤔


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2022)

Soviet ANT-25 completes first transpolar airplane flight from the Soviet Union to the United States (Vancouver) on June 20, 1937.







www.historylink.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 21, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I know the route as well. Does it mean I'm a spy?


Or just a Former member of SAC?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wasn't it a twin engine Soviet plane that went missing? 🤔



The first ANT-25(RD-2) was the plane flown by Valery Chkalov, Georgi Baidukov and Alexander Belyakov. It was coded N025 with the inscription "Stalin Route" on the fuselage and landed in Portland, as memo serves.
The plane in the pic above was the Tupolev ANT-25(RD-1) code N025-1 flown by Mikhail Gromov, Andrei Yumashev, and Sergei Danilin from Moscow to a field outside San Jacinto, CA. It was the second ANT-25 coming from USSR to the USA.
These two flights took place in June and July 1937.

Earlier, in August 1935, ANT-25 flown by Z. A. Levanevsky, G. F. Baidukov and W. I. Levchenko took off to land in San Francisco purposely. Due to the oil system failure they had to land on Siberia. And I believe you meant the flight.

The appearance of the N025 and 025-1

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2022)

I was thinking of this airplane, one of which disappeared on a Polar record flight and was never found. I was off by two engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 21, 2022)

Both are new ones for me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 674610
> 
> I was thinking of this airplane, one of which disappeared on a Polar record flight and was never found. I was off by two engines.





Ah ... the modified Tupolev TB-3 bomber powered by the M-34RN engines initially. Later she got the M-34FRN engines. The plane was adapted to a demonstration flight over the North Pole from Moscow to Fairbanks, Alaska, USA. On 12 August 1937 they took off and a day later during the flight the crew reported the engine troubles at the Alaska area. It was the last message from the six people crew commanding by S.A. Levanevsky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jun 22, 2022)

Occupation in Germany 1945 - French 17th Colonial Engineers Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2022)

Probably the Stuttgart, Baden-Württemberg region. It was originally occupied by the French until the US Army took over the area.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 22, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 22, 2022)

Brand new B-17 Flying Fortresses are lined up at The Boeing plant at Seattle.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 22, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The appearance of the N025 and 025-1



There's a scale representation at Monino and at the Misawa Aviation and Science Museum in northern Honshu, Japan.




Tupolev ANT-25

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)

Yep .. the full size replica wears colours of Valery Chkalov's kite .


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2022)

Crewmen pull a FM-2 Wildcat fighter back from the forward edge of the flight deck, after it flipped over in a "freak accident", circa 1944-1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 25, 2022)

Could the man sitting on the port deck edge holding his knees be the man who caused the accident?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 25, 2022)

Good eye!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2022)

SB2Cs of VB-9 in flight over TF 58, February 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Ground crew examine a newly arrived B-32 "Hobo Queen II" at Clark Field, Luzon, May 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jack now knows he shouldnt have been ordering a b-29 on line while drinking the special coconut mix.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2022)

B-17G 43-38853 398th BG, 600th BS. Shot down by flak over Berlin. April 10 1945. 6 KIA; 4 POW. Only a week to go 
before the 8th AF ended missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2022)

Douglas SBD-5 Dauntless from the 10th bombardment Squadron (VB-10) before landing on the USS Enterprise CV-6 after 
the attack in Palau, March 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 2, 2022)

The Big E and SBD's. Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2022)

Should have been saved from scrapping

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 3, 2022)

TBF Avengers warming up aboard USS Santee (CVE-29), November 1943. And depth charges carried by the Avengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Some realley didnt like the commander of this tank ( Sd.Kfz. 171 Panther )














Original HJ Panther Tank Photo. Normandy | eBay


<p>Original GI photo. No red lines on photo. Ships from the UK. Please pay within one week of my invoice. </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2022)

Hit bt a Swiss-made Emmental round .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Michael Hope (Jul 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> TBF Avengers warming up aboard USS Santee (CVE-29), November 1943. And depth charges carried by the Avengers.
> 
> View attachment 675950
> 
> ...


Is that a Wild Cat in the lower right of the top image?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 4, 2022)

Michael Hope said:


> Is that a Wild Cat in the lower right of the top image?


I believe it's a FM-1. Here's a photo of this particular a/c with # 5:




There is a colour photo with the same a/c in flight (IMHO) - check the different antenna mast:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Grumman! The other guys too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2022)

HMS Shah, moored at San Francisco in January 1944. The ship is ready to ferry a deck load of 29 Wildcats, 12 Avengers and 22 Curtiss Warhawks (P-40)
to Melbourne, Australia, Kochi (Cochin), India and Colombo, Ceylon. The CVE painted in camouflage Measure 21,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Crash of a Barracuda aircraft, August 1944, when HMS Rajah was taking her turn as the west coast deck landing training carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> HMS 'Shah' ...
> 
> View attachment 676118



Exactly which one of them??? 🤔









List of monarchs of Persia - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Crash of a Barracuda aircraft, August 1944, when HMS Rajah was taking her turn as the west coast deck landing training carrier.
> 
> View attachment 676120



It seems not much work for ground crew!


----------



## special ed (Jul 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> HMS Shah, moored at San Francisco in January 1944. The ship is ready to ferry a deck load of 29 Wildcats, 12 Avengers and 22 Curtiss Warhawks (P-40)
> to Melbourne, Australia, Kochi (Cochin), India and Colombo, Ceylon. The CVE painted in camouflage Measure 21,
> 
> View attachment 676118



On the second carrier, isn't is carrying the fighters which cannot be mentioned?


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Crash of a Barracuda aircraft, August 1944, when HMS Rajah was taking her turn as the west coast deck landing training carrier.
> 
> View attachment 676120


I like that it is "Tied Down" in place.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2022)

B-17G 44-8324 LL-R "Blood N' Guts" of the 91st Bomb Group, 401st Bomb Squadron.

This B17 survived the war. Eventually scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

At the car wash
Workin' at the wehrmachts car wash















Altes Foto Wehrmachts- PKW WASCHANLAGE / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Wehrmachts- PKW WASCHANLAGE / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> At the car wash
> Workin' at the wehrmachts car wash
> 
> View attachment 676653


Is this a *Peugeot 302* (like the one below)? Or is it a different model?
P.S. It's *Peugeot 402* (probably *Legere*) - see following answers below.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

I think you got it. the 403 had another grille i just learned. Peugeot 402

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think you got it.


I asked because there is a *Peugeot 402 Legere* (light) which from some angles looks the same as 302 - I never learned the differences between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> I asked because there is a *Peugeot 402 Legere* (light) which from some angles looks the same as 302 - I never learned the differences between the two.


sitesays The _Peugeot 402 B Lègère_ was similar to the _Peugeot 302_ but had a different radiator grille. The division bar was split on the upper part for the _Peugeot Lègère 402_ inscription. The division bar on the radiator grille of the _302_ was not split.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Notice the diifferent hood ornament.
















Peugeot 202 aufgenommen am 03.05.2019 auf einem Treffen für Militärfahrzeuge - Fahrzeugbilder.de


Peugeot 202 aufgenommen am 03.05.2019 auf einem Treffen für Militärfahrzeuge. Foto, 17.05.2019 1200x900 Pixel, Alexis H.



www.fahrzeugbilder.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)

Not always it is possible to notice but the thing you may recognize which one it is, may be the Peugeot emblem with the car type seen at the bottom of the grille where the crank slot was . The Peugeot 302 had the number "302" while the P402 the "402" one there. The number "402" can be seen nicly in the pic above.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 7, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Not always it is possible to notice but the thing you may recognize which one it is, may be the Peugeot emblem with the car type seen at the bottom of the grille where the crank slot was . The Peugeot 302 had the number "302" while the P402 the "402" one there. The number "402" can be seen nicly in the pic above.
> View attachment 676748


You nailed it, Wojtek! That's it!
It's a *402* indeed!
As for the grill: there were 402's with the same grill as the 302 - I've seen this before. Below 2 photos of 402B and 402 B Legere with the same grill as 302:








The split grill is maybe a "deluxe" or later edition  .
Great discussion (as usual!). Thank you guys!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

BiFF is improving















Vintage WWII Official U. S. Navy Photograph Half a Hellcat was Better than None | eBay


The photo was released March 6, 1945. File number 259081. It is captioned "Half a Hellcat was Better than None. ". It is in very good condition. I found 36 more.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 675601

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2022)

November 5th, 1943, A Dauntless on board the US aircraft carrier USS Saratoga. This hole cost a man's life. The gunner in this Navy bomber was killed by a 20mm shell from a Japanese Zero during the US Navy raid on Rabaul.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 9, 2022)

RIP!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2022)

Gruesome


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## yulzari (Jul 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Some realley didnt like the commander of this tank ( Sd.Kfz. 171 Panther )
> 
> View attachment 676097
> 
> ...


If it hasn’t burned then everyone throws a round at it just in case, as they encounter it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

US Army Meeting Russians Soldiers Contact Sheet John Flore

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2022)

B-17G "Maximum Effort" of the 401st BG after belly landing on December 1st 1944. Note the damage to the belly turret and chin gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2022)

U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5) making 17.5 knots astern during her preliminary standardization trials, run #41, off Rockland, Maine, United States, July 12th-21st, 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2022)

Wurger said:


> View attachment 675601


After the war, Hans und Hans married and lived happily ever after.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## N4521U (Jul 12, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G "Maximum Effort" of the 401st BG after belly landing on December 1st 1944. Note the damage to the belly turret and chin gun.
> 
> View attachment 677359


Well................. the condition of the Props exxxxxxplaiiiiiins the condition of the chin and ball turrets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 676806


The day Helmut stopped by for a short one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

syscom3
might want to take a look at the dislike.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> syscom3
> might want to take a look at the dislike.


no biggee


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

at6 said:


> The day Helmut stopped by for a short one.



Honey i shrunk the Nazi

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2022)

B-17F 42-30243 in flight near Mount Raineer, Washington.
Ultimately assigned to the 8th AF, 94th BG, 331BS. Shot down on the Le Bourget France Mission on July 14 1943. Eight 
POW and two others evaded capture. Enemy aircraft fire severely damaged tail, and the cockpit set afire. Crashed 
Evreux, France.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Honey i shrunk the Nazi
> 
> View attachment 677558


Oeps works on the english too ...sorry..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

British gunners having to man their coastal defense naval battery gun in a reinforced bunker, wearing dresses, during the rehearsal for a pantomime. - Shornemead Fort, Kent, England - 1940

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Observing war games in Redford, New York - 1939

Left to right :
Colonel Takatoshi Nakamura of Japan
Brigadier General Walter C. Short of the United States
General Friedrich von Boetticher of Germany

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

DUKWs carrying 6-pdr anti-tank guns during training in North Africa, 31 August 1943.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 677757
> 
> Observing war games in Redford, New York - 1939
> 
> ...


Why yes Herr General, Pearl Harbor is that way.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jul 15, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Why yes Herr General, Pearl Harbor is that way.


And in fact, he is the same general Short who was in command of the Army Forces at Hawaii on december 7, 1941.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

I know. Hence my post.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 677756
> 
> 
> British gunners having to man their coastal defense naval battery gun in a reinforced bunker, wearing dresses, during the rehearsal for a pantomime. - Shornemead Fort, Kent, England - 1940


Pledge week?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 15, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 677757
> 
> Observing war games in Redford, New York - 1939
> 
> ...


The Japanese must have taken the lessons to heart. Walter C Short was responsible for the defence of Pearl Harbour when the Japanese attacked.

Apologies everyone else beat me to it


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Why isn’t this joke working? Everybody here knows where General Short was!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

For my next trick, I will grab a metaphorical coat and disappear.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Grumman F6F-3 "Hellcat" fighters landing on USS Enterprise (CV-6) after strikes on the Japanese base at Truk, in the Caroline Islands. 17-18 February 1944.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

No fancy masking here:






Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Soldiers wearing gas masks while peeling onions at Tobruk, 15 October 1941



Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 17, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17F 42-30243 in flight near Mount Raineer, Washington.
> Ultimately assigned to the 8th AF, 94th BG, 331BS. Shot down on the Le Bourget France Mission on July 14 1943. Eight
> POW and two others evaded capture. Enemy aircraft fire severely damaged tail, and the cockpit set afire. Crashed
> Evreux, France.
> ...







Are those bomb racks or storpedo racks inboard of the inboard engines

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2022)

GTX said:


> No fancy masking here:
> 
> View attachment 677978


Wasn't it an Overnight directive?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2022)

USS Manila Bay (CVE-61) en route from San Diego to Pearl Harbor, 24–31 August 1944, with 14 PBJ-1D Mitchells from Marine Bombing Squadron (VMB) 611 
and three JM-1 Marauders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Jul 17, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> View attachment 678039
> 
> Are those bomb racks or storpedo racks inboard of the inboard engines


Additional bomb racks. To be used in shorter missions. Rarely used.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Jul 17, 2022)

This seems to be interesting:




1:3 (?) Bearcat model carried by B-17?.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 17, 2022)

I would have remembered seeing that before. I haven’t. 
Parasite fighter program? Amazon Prime delivery?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Jul 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Amazon Prime delivery?


....for rich and lazy modellers...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 17, 2022)

If only.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 19, 2022)

hal bregg said:


> This seems to be interesting:
> 
> 1:3 (?) Bearcat model carried by B-17?.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

hal bregg said:


> This seems to be interesting:
> View attachment 678092
> 
> 1:3 (?) Bearcat model carried by B-17?.


Close fighter support.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2022)

They sure were rugged!!! A B-17G of the 351st BG hit by 88mm FlaK on September 27th 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2022)

That'll be a write off.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2022)

Old Wizard said:


> That'll be a write off.


Oh hell no,
it'll buff out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2022)

The U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), first of her class, underway, 21 July 1937.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 22, 2022)

A truly beautiful ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ground crew work on a P61. Look at the prop spinner. A nice touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2022)

Still Dana's words stick with me. It wasnt up to it. Shame ... i like the shape of it


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 23, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Ground crew work on a P61. Look at the prop spinner. A nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 678774


Very appropriate. The squadron is know?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Ground crew work on a P61. Look at the prop spinner. A nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 678774


Knew i that seen it before....quite some time ago. Northrop P-61 Black Widow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Knew i that seen it before....quite some time ago. Northrop P-61 Black Widow


Any idea about the NFS?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Any idea about the NFS?


It said ETO. And looking at the wear of the paint i would gues italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Wildcat JV508 of 890 Squadron goes into the barrier, May 15 1944, while HMS Atheling worked up with the Royal Navy's East Indies Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2022)

Newver saw under wing markings that small before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 25, 2022)

This Typhoon hit a tree. 





I am intrigued by the instruction Do Not Turn, how the hell did it get home ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jul 25, 2022)

Glider said:


> This Typhoon hit a tree.
> View attachment 678964
> 
> 
> I am intrigued by the instruction Do Not Turn, how the hell did it get home ?


Gliding ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Glider said:


> This Typhoon hit a tree.
> View attachment 678964
> 
> 
> I am intrigued by the instruction Do Not Turn, how the hell did it get home ?


Interesting - 

If that was written on the prop before the damage, my guess someone was timing magnetos and had the timing marks lined up. If that was written after the damage I'd guess by turning may further damage the engine or accessory.


----------



## Glider (Jul 25, 2022)

My assumption is that it was written on after the aircraft got home, or it would never have taken off. However to get home it must have turned thousands of times. Also how can you hit a tree without totalling the prop.

Beats me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Glider said:


> My assumption is that it was written on after the aircraft got home, or it would never have taken off. However to get home it must have turned thousands of times. Also how can you hit a tree without totalling the prop.
> 
> Beats me.


Well if they were timing magnetos they could have just neglected to erase the waring from the blade but I do think, more than likely it was done after the aircraft arrived home and inspected. I wonder what the propeller blade cut out of the picture looked like?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 25, 2022)

Glider said:


> This Typhoon hit a tree.
> View attachment 678964
> 
> 
> I am intrigued by the instruction Do Not Turn, how the hell did it get home ?


On angels wings.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

It was a Gardening mission taken to literally.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2022)

The damage on the hub lines up with the damage on the intake. Perhaps he cut the engine before hitting a tree top and then landed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2022)

Operation sealion 2.0 was a great succes until the tide came in.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2022)

B-17F 42-29529 "Nora" of the 384th BG, 545th BS after Bremen raid. Dec 13th 1943.

This aircraft was salvaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Operation sealion 2.0 was a great succes until the tide came in.
> 
> View attachment 679041


The first time washing from the waiste down since 1936.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2022)

The Focke-Wulf Fw 200 V1 Condor prototype. First flight 27 July 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 27, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> The Focke-Wulf Fw 200 V1 Condor prototype. First flight 27 July 1937.
> 
> View attachment 679269


Very pretty plane

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2022)

Avenger flying over Mount Suribachi, Iwo Jima.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

Most famous soldier laid to rest. 669TH FA GI's Hawaii




















1945 end of WWII 669TH FA GI's Hawaii Photo #1 Burial for KILROY IS HERE | eBay


Photo from 1940s US Army soldiers photo album. He was with the.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 29, 2022)

B-17F 41-24562 "Sky Wolf" and crew May 1943. MIA Oschersleben Jan 11 1944 9 POW, Ball turret gunner: KIA; crashed Wolsdorf, four miles SW of Helmstedt, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 1925.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 30, 2022)

Typhoon Cobra (Halsey's Typhoon), December 17th 1944. A TBM Avenger is spotted on the flight deck of USS Anzio (CVE-57) 
where it rode out the typhoon which carried away several other planes similarly lashed down. Note the roll of the carrier in the winds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Typhoon Cobra (Halsey's Typhoon), December 17th 1944. A TBM Avenger is spotted on the flight deck of USS Anzio (CVE-57)
> where it rode out the typhoon which carried away several other planes similarly lashed down. Note the roll of the carrier in the winds.
> 
> View attachment 679680


why is the bomb bay half open?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

H3/1 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for H3/1 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT SOLDIER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

H3/1 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT PARTY MEMBERS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for H3/1 WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN WEHRMACHT PARTY MEMBERS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 679893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A late war panzer, trying to save strategic materials I guess

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)

IMHO .. that's a street collection for the materials. See the money boxes in their hands.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 31, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO .. that's a street collection for the materials. See the money boxes in their hands.


A collection for a panzer for the Salvation Army maybe?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO .. that's a street collection for the materials. See the money boxes in their hands.


Yes i agree. A kind of winterhilfe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Jul 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 679889


Herman Goring's last stand, just before arrest.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes i agree. A kind of winterhilfe.



Yes I agree. They also could collect for beer.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Yes I agree. They also could collect for beer.


Thats is the most german thing ever.

Give me beer or i will panzer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)

Exactly ...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mechanics change an engine on a 97th Bomb Group B-17 during a layover on Iceland, 25 July 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thats is the most german thing ever.
> 
> Give me beer or i will panzer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 31, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>



That's how I want my drinks served!


----------



## at6 (Jul 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 679889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt was immediately accused of cannibalism.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

Wehrmacht soldiers sharing their rations with Polish kids















Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht verpflegen polnische Kinder mit Essen vor einem LKW | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht verpflegen polnische Kinder mit Essen vor einem LKW in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Johnny all off a sudden remembered Dog Sally was a contraband sniffer dog.















american pphoto ww2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for american pphoto ww2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Johnny all off a sudden remembered Dog Sally was a contraband sniffer dog.
> 
> View attachment 680275
> 
> ...


That was a "funny". The bacon is for the dog.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

That was bacon but the dog beat you to it. Sorry. Funny is all she left.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2022)

Is that what they call canine cakes over there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is that what they call canine cakes over there?


No. You have to wait for digestion to take place first.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Saving space old school.

NC24882 Piper J-3L 3517 NC24882 East Coast Airways Inc /MA 00.00.39 Canc 30.6.4
NC24766 Piper J-? NC24766 00.00.39

















US Military WWII Era Airplane Aviation Photograph 8 x 10 Black & White B&W (B) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US Military WWII Era Airplane Aviation Photograph 8 x 10 Black & White B&W (B) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Picture of driver.














Orig. Foto zerstörte russische Beute Lkw in Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto zerstörte russische Beute Lkw in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Saving space.... love it..!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)

Picture of driver .. must have been lame one.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2022)

B-17F frozen at Great Falls Montana 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 3, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17F frozen at Great Falls Montana 1943
> 
> View attachment 680461



In a word....BRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## hal bregg (Aug 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Picture of driver.
> 
> View attachment 680431
> 
> ...


I think this will be Vyacheslav Molotov. Stalin's man, an exceptional bastard...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2022)

Crash Landed 384th BG B-17G 42-31166 "Miss Billie, Jr". Mechanical issues after take off and crash landed near Nuthampstead March 24 1944. No injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rolf is as tough as old boots. 















kleiner Junge Pimpf Soldatennachwuchs , mit Stiefeln und Stahlhelm , top ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie kleiner Junge Pimpf Soldatennachwuchs , mit Stiefeln und Stahlhelm , top ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

N4521U
Found an old picture of you on the job














AK Kriegsneujahr 1940, Mann malt an Wand | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Kriegsneujahr 1940, Mann malt an Wand in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2022)

A TBF-1 on the elevator of USS Long Island (AVG-1), 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> N4521U
> Found an old picture of you on the job
> 
> View attachment 680751
> ...


I thought I lost this picture.........................................!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2022)

USS STEAMER BAY (CVE-87). An FM-2 Wildcat of VC-93 snags the arresting gear, July 9, 1945. Note three launch stubs for 5" High Velocity Air Rockets (HVARs) 
under each wing — these were fitted to late-production FM-2's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 8, 2022)

B-17G 42-31106 "Goering's Nightmare" of the 96th BG at Snetterton Heath July 21 1944. This was a mission to Regensburg.

Lots of damage to this bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Orig. Foto - Russ. Flugzeug Tupolev SB-2 - Ostfront 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Russ. Flugzeug Tupolev SB-2 - Ostfront 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

German Jesus

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2022)

"Fer feck's sake, nicht schiessen until I get this to the butts !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> German Jesus
> 
> View attachment 681165




"Everyone's a comic," thought Heinrich. "If one more person says 'Bummer of a birthmark, Hal' I'll scream!!!"

With apologies to Gary Larson:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 10, 2022)

B17's in formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2022)

Interesting how the exhaust patterns vary on the planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"That'll teach him to steal the communion wine..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 11, 2022)

at6 said:


> Interesting how the exhaust patterns vary on the pla
> 
> 
> at6 said:
> ...


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks like engines #1 of the top left and #3 in the top center has an oil leak at some point.


----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2022)

That's what I first noticed, the stains on all of the #3s seems the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2022)

On this day 90 years ago, Aug 11, 1937.

The first flight of the Boulton Paul Defiant aircraft was made at Wolverhampton, England, United Kingdom with Chief Test Pilot Cecil Feather 
at the controls. This first prototype was flown without the gun turret and with ballast added to compensate for the turret and its gunner. 
As such it achieved a satisfactory 302 mph, and the flying characteristics were pronounced as excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

german foodtruck hilarious slogan














Foto-Kraftfahr-Abteilung 9-Markt-Eisenstein-Železná Ruda-Tschechien-LKW-187 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Kraftfahr-Abteilung 9-Markt-Eisenstein-Železná Ruda-Tschechien-LKW-187 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2022)

FM-2 Wildcats and TBF Avengers on the USS Rudyerd Bay (CVE-81) are tied down securely as the escort carrier rolls heavily during a storm. 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2022)

A 54th Troop Carrier Wing C-47 that overshot the runway on Anguar Island in the Carolines, 23 October 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 14, 2022)

Look at all of those spare parts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 14, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A 54th Troop Carrier Wing C-47 that overshot the runway on Anguar Island in the Carolines, 23 October 1944
> 
> View attachment 682119



That's an aircraft from the 54th's 58 TCS, 375 TCG. The "X" prefix to the aircraft number had just recently been introduced that month to distinguish 54th TCW planes from those assigned to the provisional 5298th TCW - with no room between the 194 and the cockpit windows, on the left side the "X" had to squeeze in beneath the windows.

Great shot!



Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> That's an aircraft from the 54th's 58 TCS, 375 TCG. The "X" prefix to the aircraft number had just recently been introduced that month to distinguish 54th TCW planes from those assigned to the provisional 5298th TCW - with no room between the 194 and the cockpit windows, on the left side the "X" had to squeeze in beneath the windows.
> 
> Great shot!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2022)

The Highway police is getting out of control














1943 Firing Bazooka at Automobile Target Fort Benning Georgia Orig. News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Firing Bazooka at Automobile Target Fort Benning Georgia Orig. News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## stug3 (Aug 16, 2022)

IL-2 being restored at the Udvar-Hazy Center with B-26 'Flak Bait' next to it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 17, 2022)

B-17 41-24455 Old Baldy. 43rd BG, 5AF. Returned to the US Nov 1943 and scrapped late 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

B63 Foto Portrait 2 WH Soldaten mit Mantel einer mit camouflage Kuh Fell | eBay


Entdecken Sie B63 Foto Portrait 2 WH Soldaten mit Mantel einer mit camouflage Kuh Fell in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 682703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruella de Vil father?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2022)

It's what all the fashionable German soldiers are wearing this winter.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 682703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The American cowboys will not shoot us if we look like cows."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2022)

B-17 on production line at Vega Factory in Burbank, California.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 682703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had to eat Spot and now I'm wearing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

weibliche Flakhelfer Frauen m. Flak Scheinwerfer Flakhelferin Mädel














Orig. Foto weibliche Flakhelfer Frauen m. Flak Scheinwerfer Flakhelferin Mädel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto weibliche Flakhelfer Frauen m. Flak Scheinwerfer Flakhelferin Mädel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2022)

A PBY-5A Catalina on the beach airstrip at Ulithi, Caroline Islands. Note the fleet anchorage in the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 20, 2022)

The engines are running and there appears to be a line running to the tie down ring under the tail. Could this be the way they turn it towards the water?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> The engines are running and there appears to be a line running to the tie down ring under the tail. Could this be the way they turn it towards the water?


Good question. It could just be an engine warm up.


----------



## GTX (Aug 20, 2022)

Photo was taken 13 March 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> weibliche Flakhelfer Frauen m. Flak Scheinwerfer Flakhelferin Mädel
> 
> View attachment 683020
> 
> ...


So that's what happened to men who refused to fight on the Eastern Front.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2022)

A 3rd Attack Group A-26B after making a belly landing on Okinawa, August 1945. The aircraft had taken damage on a mission over Kyushu 
that damaged the hydraulic system

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Proposed uniform for Operation Sealion

Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2022)

B-17G K8-L and K8-G 42-102593 "Vonnieę" of the 398th Bomb Group. This B17 survived the war and returned to the US. Eventually scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 22, 2022)

K8-L seems to look almost pieced together. Dull forward metal and shiny new metal rear fuselage.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2022)

A Ju-88 in USAAF livery.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

I think i can park in that tiny spot between these fords. In fact i'm sure.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2022)

give it a try.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> give it a try.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Aug 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think i can park in that tiny spot between these fords. In fact i'm sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 683635


Pretty lady with a very noble look. But sometimes it's just a camouflage ..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 24, 2022)

B-17G 44-8258 of 401st BG destroyed during Operation Bodenplatte, Jan 1 1945. Scrapped the next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 24, 2022)

_Precious Cargo_ or _First Class Passengers_?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Aug 24, 2022)

For these geese, the war is almost over....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Klink's brother

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2022)

A training mishap. Unknown if it was fatal, but it doesn't look good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2022)

A PBY-5 Catalina of US Navy Patrol Squadron VP-11 on the Sepik River in Australian New Guinea bringing supplies to a 
coast-watcher working in the area, Jan 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

I have nothing to wear!!!!















F009947 WAAF girls. WW2 | eBay


_gsrx_vers_1436 (GS 9.0.5 (1436)).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

After a little visit of Clair and Jean, Charlie never made a rude remark against women again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

War time birth control test

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

von Rundstedt plan to lower the channel was bit flawed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2022)

After 3 kills they told him he supposed to be in the ball not on it. Semantics is a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 27, 2022)

Isn't this a photo of "Snuffy" Smith, the B-17 ball turret gunner who was awarded a medal for firefighting and extinguishing the flames in his B-17?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A training mishap. Unknown if it was fatal, but it doesn't look good.
> 
> View attachment 684122


Additional photos in book "Pilot Maker the AT6 Texan." Crash occurred aboard the USS Monterey and apparently the pilot survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

special ed said:


> Isn't this a photo of "Snuffy" Smith, the B-17 ball turret gunner who was awarded a medal for firefighting and extinguishing the flames in his B-17?











The Checkered Life of War Hero Snuffy Smith


Who says a hero has to be likable?




www.historynet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2022)

P-39Q-30-BE Airacobra and P-63A-8-BE Kingcobra aircraft being built at the Bell Aircraft Corporation factory at Wheatfield, New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2022)

B-17G 42-31090 "Nasty Habit" of the 401st BG, 613th BS

Battle damaged Pas de Calais Jan 14 1944. Crash landed RAF Matlaske, Nfk. UK, overshot field through two hedges and Matlask-Wickmere road; Salvaged Jan 21 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Airframes
now this* is *tin tent. And i may add one what would suite you very well. 














GENERAL QUARTERS.1st ARMY MANEUVERS,PINE CAMP,NY,1935.3.5" x 2.5" SNAPSHOT* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENERAL QUARTERS.1st ARMY MANEUVERS,PINE CAMP,NY,1935.3.5" x 2.5" SNAPSHOT* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2022)

But where is the bar and BBQ ...................... and the accommodation for the dancing girls ??


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Airframes said:


> But where is the bar and BBQ ...................... and the accommodation for the dancing girls ??


You have to open the door for that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I have nothing to wear!!!!



"Now, do you have any in red...?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I have nothing to wear!!!!
> 
> View attachment 684164
> 
> ...


Are there any here that actually fit me?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2022)

B-17G 44-6196 of the 99th Bomb Group dropping bombs.

This bomber survived the war and returned to the USA. Eventually scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 3, 2022)

USS Card. A Grumman F6F Hellcat that came in too low. 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2022)

Hmm, a short flight deck !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2022)

Interesting little tid-bit about the USS Card (from Wikipedia)

In 1964, while operating as an aircraft ferry, _Card_ was sunk with explosives planted by two Viet Cong commandos in the Harbor of Saigon, South Vietnam. She was refloated 17 days later and returned to service after extensive repairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Aboard USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109), a Plane Director uses arm signals to position a TBM Avenger bomber on the ship's starboard catapult, during 
operations off Kyushu, Japan, 8 September 1945. Flight deck crewmen are attaching a catapult bridle to the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Aboard USS Cape Gloucester (CVE-109), a Plane Director uses arm signals to position a TBM Avenger bomber on the ship's starboard catapult, during
> operations off Kyushu, Japan, 8 September 1945. Flight deck crewmen are attaching a catapult bridle to the plane.
> 
> View attachment 685314


What is dangling in the outer wing? Not the HVAR, the thing nearer to the wingtip.

A camera?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2022)

Looks like a go-pro doesn't it? Proof of time-travel?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 4, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> What is dangling in the outer wing? Not the HVAR, the thing nearer to the wingtip.
> 
> A camera?


Maybe some info here: Help needed: Loadout on TBM-3 with Fido and Radar

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 4, 2022)

GTX said:


> Maybe some info here: Help needed: Loadout on TBM-3 with Fido and Radar


Thanks! Doubt solved, camera indeed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

Times have changed or it is the tiniest bong i ever did see.














1944 WW2 4 US ARMY NURSES CIGARETTES RUSSIAN BOMBER BASE REAL PHOTO NEWS CLIP F1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WW2 4 US ARMY NURSES CIGARETTES RUSSIAN BOMBER BASE REAL PHOTO NEWS CLIP F1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks! Doubt solved, camera indeed



Evidence the navy was way ahead of its time; sortie footage downloaded onto youtube and distributed via social media before lights' out!


----------



## manta22 (Sep 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Times have changed or it is the tiniest bong i ever did see.
> 
> View attachment 685543
> 
> ...


It is a common everyday Zippo lighter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Seeing the red eys of the nurses i disagree. I think the left one is Snoop's girlfriend. And the all are in a gang named the Sharks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Luftwaffe Lederhosen














Foto, Soldat der Luftwaffe am Maschinengewehr in einer Ju 52 (N)50545 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Soldat der Luftwaffe am Maschinengewehr in einer Ju 52 (N)50545 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Foto/Photo 727,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-1, deutscher Soldat mit Fahrrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto/Photo 727,Panzer,Tank, WW2, k.o. KV-1, deutscher Soldat mit Fahrrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 7, 2022)

B-17's of the 398th BG are taxiing and are about to begin the days mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Wabbabee Bacon














1940s WWII US Army GI's South Pacific Photo jeep, 92nd QM Railhead Co sign India | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

Cough and say pAAAAAnzer....














Verbündete Soldaten inspizieren erbeuteten russischen Kampfpanzer – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Verbündete Soldaten inspizieren erbeuteten russischen Kampfpanzer – Foto 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cough and say pAAAAAnzer....
> 
> View attachment 685887
> 
> ...


I think it will be Italian soldiers and the Italian Fiat M13/40 tank


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cough and say pAAAAAnzer....
> 
> View attachment 685887
> 
> ...


Considering those bumps everywhere, I think you have Monkey Pox.


----------



## manta22 (Sep 8, 2022)

I posted this on my Frankfurt American High School FB page: 

Not everyone was aware that just west of Bad Nauheim was Hitler's Western Headquarters, Adlerhorst & Ziegenberg- an enormous underground bunker complex. I had fantasies about getting into it and discovering a treasure trove of souvenirs. I did grab an enameled steel sign off the wall of one bunker, though. This is about 1955, my sister, Kathy, and me on the rubble of a destroyed section of the bunker.
What different experiences we had as Brats!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Burial of 4 RAF crew of a Wellington bomber. notice local crowd in the background.














Gräber Britische Luftwaffe Piloten Flugzeug Vickers Wellington RAF England Fahne | eBay


Entdecken Sie Gräber Britische Luftwaffe Piloten Flugzeug Vickers Wellington RAF England Fahne in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2022)

B-17G 42-97249 "How was it? Well?" N8-P of the 398th BG, 600th BS

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 9, 2022)

Awesome. Propaganda, or maby something else?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> But where is the bar and BBQ ...................... and the accommodation for the dancing girls ??


You need separate accommodation for the dancing girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

VULCAN 617 SQN FLOWN BY PRINCE CHARLES XL392














R.A.F: VULCAN 617 SQN FLOWN BY PRINCE CHARLES ORIGINAL DAVE THOMAS PHOTO 1974 | eBay


FLOWN BY PRINCE CHARLES. ORIGINAL DAVE THOMAS PHOTO. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Brewster F2A-1 Buffalo of Fighting Squadron Three (VF-3) At Naval Air Station, North Island, California, 9 September 1940. 
The plane is painted in McClelland Barclay experimental camouflage design number 2. Note gun camera mounted on the 
starboard side of the fuselage, forward. Grumman F2F-1 fighters of Fighting Squadron Two (VF-2) are in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2022)

A TBM Avenger piloted by First Lieutenant Girard Blais, USMCR, attached to VMTB-144 based aboard USS Salerno Bay 
(CVE-110) comes home to make what is believed to be the last carrier landing during the occupation of the Japanese 
Empire. This was off Formosa when planes from Salerno Bay furnished air support for Chinese troops occupying the 
island. 4 December 4th 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

rochie showing his work

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 14, 2022)

Burnt Polish 300 sqn. Wellington straight from the Bremen raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2022)

Kreigsmarine aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin under construction at Deutsche Werke, Kiel, Germany, 14 September 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Kreigsmarine aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin under construction at Deutsche Werke, Kiel, Germany, 14 September 1937.
> 
> View attachment 686941


Considering what they planned to fly from it, it's just as well that it never got finished.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 15, 2022)

Graf Zeppelin is still with us ... some 55 kilometers north of the fashionable Polish seaside town of Władysławowo. Beach-goers don't know what's under the water just below the horizon ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 15, 2022)

The Russians wanted to see how to sink a carrier.


----------



## special ed (Sep 15, 2022)

They filled it so full of loot that it sank.....Wait, that's Ukraine, the Orcs taking so much loot they crash... re deux

Reactions: Funny Funny:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2022)

B-17G of the 351st BG hit by a 88mm FlaK shell September 27th 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2022)

and no ball turret.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 17, 2022)

Not anymore. Left it on the continent.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2022)

USS Puget Sound (CVE-113). A patrol and anti-submarine blimp (non-rigid airship) [ZNP-] K-85 is moored on the deck for an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 17, 2022)

I really wish someone would come up with a practical version of one of those. I want one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I really wish someone would come up with a practical version of one of those. I want one.


As in a model kit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I really wish someone would come up with a practical version of one of those. I want one.


how about

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> how about
> 
> View attachment 687520


Can I get it in NMF?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2022)

The Bell XFL-1 Airabonita, a prototype carrier-based version of the company's P-39. Testing was unsuccessful and the single airframe was disposed of at
NAS Patuxent River.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> The Bell XFL-1 Airabonita, a prototype carrier-based version of the company's P-39. Testing was unsuccessful and the single airframe was disposed of at
> NAS Patuxent River.
> 
> View attachment 687628


It was pushed inverted into the river.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 19, 2022)

manta22 said:


> What different experiences we had as Brats!



Wow! That's real interesting, alright. The last time I was over in Germany we went to the former telecomms base at Zossen that the Soviets re-purposed. Some interesting ruins dating back to its Third Reich use there. 




Europe 284 




Europe 286 




Europe 288 




Europe 289 




Europe 293

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Airframes
goes bit over the top with his new mobility scooter i think.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)

A tractor would be better.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

quite earie i think. 
5735T




















Foto Gefangener, Lager, Zwangsarbeiter | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Gefangener, Lager, Zwangsarbeiter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Wurger said:


> A tractor would be better.


SHHHTTT dont put ideas in his head!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2022)

Well Terry just couldn't leave it there. Think of the kids.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2022)

B-17G N8-N of the 398th BG

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Foto Luftwaffe LKW mit taktischem Zeichen Wolf und Hund auf der Motorhaube | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe LKW mit taktischem Zeichen Wolf und Hund auf der Motorhaube in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Notice MG captured beute















3 x Foto, Wk2, A.K.P.541, MG Stellung, Auffangstellung Slowjansk 1942 (N)50576 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 x Foto, Wk2, A.K.P.541, MG Stellung, Auffangstellung Slowjansk 1942 (N)50576 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2022)

B-17G of the 486th Bomb Group in flames.

Boeing B-17G "Happy Warrior" (43-39163) of the 835th Bomb squadron, 486th Bomb Group was hit by anti-aircraft fire as well as bombs from friendly aircraft during a raid on April 7th 1945. The aircraft went down with #2 and #4 engines in flames and 4 of the crew (Doug Spath, George Lyford, Frank Pikula, Bob Frauenholtz) were Killed in Action while the rest of the crew (Walt Center, Giovanni Cirelli, Albt Harris, Wyatt Kerr, Sam Powell , Bain Fulton) were taken prisoner.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 688196
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just have to love any picture with a dog.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

Real reason why Germans lost in Kursk was the finding of a strange herb















Panzer Regiment 36 , Panzer Offizier in Kampfpause vor Stalingrad | eBay


Entdecken Sie Panzer Regiment 36 , Panzer Offizier in Kampfpause vor Stalingrad in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2022)

B-17F 42-5459 February 2, 1943. Looks like an engine separated and came to rest under the tail. From what I could gather, this was a stateside training accident near 7 Mi NW Pyote, TX. 384th BG. This aircraft was written off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2022)

Wouldn't it be cool if it was still there. 🤩

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 24, 2022)

A TDN-1 assault drone launches from USS Sable (IX-81) during flight testing, 10 August 1943. This would have been on one of the great lakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

5th Armored division Mascot

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Two U.S. Navy Curtiss SB2C-4 Helldiver dive bombers of Bombing Squadron 83 (VB-83) fly 
against the backdrop of ships of Task Group 38.3 operating off Okinawa. VB-83 operated 
from Essex (CV-9), pictured in foreground, during the period March-September 1945. Note 
the geometric identification symbols ("G-symbols") of the aircraft from the Essex. In the 
background are the battleship Washington (BB-56), a long-hull Essex-class carrier and an 
Independence-class light carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5th Armored division Mascot
> 
> View attachment 688515
> 
> ...


So that's what the gremlins looked like!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Feldwebel Flohenbiss






Dog









Foto Schäferhund in Wehrmacht Uniform,Hund,Wk2,ww2 photo dog soldier,shepherd,WH | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Schäferhund in Wehrmacht Uniform,Hund,Wk2,ww2 photo dog soldier,shepherd,WH in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2022)

Why they called him BuBi Hartmann














Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 , Kind Sohn im Cockpit , Wappen Geschwader Gruppe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 , Kind Sohn im Cockpit , Wappen Geschwader Gruppe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Why they called him BuBi Hartmann



......and after the evening milk soup, he usually talked about his dozen daily victories ....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Airframes
helping rochie on the camp site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Dog

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

JG5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942 dog















Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Eismeergeschwaders JG 5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Eismeergeschwaders JG 5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2022)

B-17F 42-5300 at Great Falls Montana February 1943.

This B17 was never assigned overseas. Note the canvas covers put on the wings and engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2022)

B-17G 43-38775 K8-H of 398th BG, 602nd Bomb Squadron. This bomber survived the war and returned back to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 29, 2022)

*TOUGH HOMBRE*





SOURCE: SAAF WW2 Heritage

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Sep 29, 2022)

Two-three more Hombres, and the war could be won in 1943...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2022)

Should have just pelted the Huns with expired Haggis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

at6 said:


> Should have just pelted the Huns with expired Haggis.


The horror... the horror. That is so super inhumane you deamon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2022)

Sailors on board Missouri (BB-63) wield a long fender pole to prevent the wings of one of the ship's embarked OS2U Kingfishers from bumping against 
the hull as it is recovered by crane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2022)

On this day 85 years ago. Sept 30 1937.
Crew paraded on the flight deck during the USS Yorktown commissioning ceremonies, 30 September 1937. She was then tied up at the Naval Operating Base, Norfolk, Virginia. The Marine detachment is in the lower left center. Note aircraft tie-down strips laid at regular intervals among the flight deck planks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2022)

a U.S. Navy A-4 Skyhawk aircraft with a Harpoon missile fitted onto the fuselage, Pacific Missile 
Test Center, Point Mugu, California, 30 September 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

My kind of dog

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2022)

A Convair PB2Y-3 Coronado at NAS Patuxent River, 5 September 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 2, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk pilot gives "thumbs-up" signal to beaching crew who are preparing to launch the plane into the water at a Pacific base, 1944-45. Note the APS-4 radar pod under the wing and the insignia of Scout-Observation Service Unit 1 (SOSU-1) on the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Rolling pharmacist. By the look of it he found the happy dust.














FOTO WK 2 WEHRMACHT SOLDAT HALBNACKT SANITÄTER, "MEDIZINMANN" | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO WK 2 WEHRMACHT SOLDAT HALBNACKT SANITÄTER, "MEDIZINMANN" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2022)

B-17F 42-5234 before being turned over RAF. July 26 1944. While escorting US troopship, aircraft sustained trouble in three engines. Pilot 
feathered props only to be forced to ditch 70 miles east of Sao Miguel ; crew all rescued by Portuguese vessel Lourenco Marques.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rolling pharmacist. By the look of it he found the happy dust.
> 
> View attachment 689406
> 
> ...


Don't harsh my buzz dude.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2022)

They were so young.

384th BG Aircrew with B-17G Buckeye Belle

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Oct 6, 2022)

A zipper job?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2022)

hal bregg said:


> A zipper job?
> 
> View attachment 689726


Yes. That was a design feature. And it worked.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 6, 2022)

Two dozen members of the pursuit squadron at the U.S. Army's flying school at Kelly Field march out to their planes for their final flight before graduation exercises. October 6, 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Operation Sealion had its spies deployed

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Operation Sealion had its spies deployed
> 
> View attachment 689949


Penguins for England.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Not scary at all.














Orig Foto 1935 Gruppe BDM Mädchen feiern Fastnacht im Micky Maus Kostüm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto 1935 Gruppe BDM Mädchen feiern Fastnacht im Micky Maus Kostüm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2022)

USS Wisconsin (BB-64) crewman are checking the control surface of a drone with the pilot prior to prior to be catapulted. May 23rd, 1945.

I don't have any other info on what drone this is. Its interesting though because these drones were in use during wartime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## EwenS (Oct 9, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> USS Wisconsin (BB-64) crewman are checking the control surface of a drone with the pilot prior to prior to be catapulted. May 23rd, 1945.
> 
> I don't have any other info on what drone this is. Its interesting though because these drones were in use during wartime.
> 
> View attachment 690043


It is probably one of this series.








Radioplane OQ-2 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





You may also be interested in this


WWII Naval Drone Training – Military History of the Upper Great Lakes










Naval Aircraft Factory TDN - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2022)

EwenS said:


> It is probably one of this series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

Just a bit of sightseeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2022)

B-17F 42-30008 "Ready Teddy" of 92nd BG, 407th BS under camo netting at Podington May 26, 1943.

This plane was MIA Ludwigshafen 30/1/44 with 6 KIA and 4 POW). Mid air collision over Obershagen, crashed a mile W of Oberslagen, N of Burgdorf, 25 miles NW of Braunschweig, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 2255

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

Heinz never could crasp the horse power concept

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2022)

388th BG Gunners Prep .50 Cals for a B-17. October 26th 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hermann took Volksturm easy Friday casual day a bit too far.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hermann took Volksturm easy Friday casual day a bit too far.
> 
> View attachment 690579


Later that day his name changed to Hermione.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hermann took Volksturm easy Friday casual day a bit too far.
> 
> View attachment 690579



Nice ear rings, though!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Nice ear rings, though!


She's ready for her Adult Show that evening!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2022)

Formation of B-17 bombers over Bolzano railyards on November 10th 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

Some of the bomb damage was still visible when I passed through Bolzano rail station, in summer, 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2022)

That's funny.............. NO markings???


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2022)

I think it's just the effect of the light angle Bill.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2022)

A painting by the artist Wayne Scarpaci entitled Battleship North Carolina (BB-55), circa August 1943. In the background is the Enterprise (CV-6). The aircraft is an OS2U from the North Carolina.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2022)

The New York (BB-34) is shown here off Okinawa, which she reached March 27 1945 to begin 76 consecutive days of action. She fired preinvasion and diversionary bombardments, covered landings, and gave days and nights of close support to troops advancing ashore. She did not go unscathed; a kamikaze grazed her 14 April, demolishing her spotting 
plane on its catapult.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2022)

A Short S.25 Sunderland flying boat. The prototype made its first flight on 16 October 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hermann took Volksturm easy Friday casual day a bit too far.
> 
> View attachment 690579






at6 said:


> Later that day his name changed to Hermione.



"But only after 6:30 pm on alternating Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Oct 17, 2022)

Republic-Ford JB-2, american copy of V-1. Over 1000 pcs produced, not used in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2022)

B-17F 41-24455 Old Baldy.

This B17 was in the 43rd Bomb group, 5th AF. Returned to the US 12/43 and assigned training duty at Rapid City. Written 
off 3/44.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Ad KODAK 35mm Is now in Uniform! Now In Signal Corps Field Kit 

I want one..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2022)

A B-17 on the production line at the Lockheed Vega factory in Burbank, California. No date on the picture, but the lack of the chin turret makes this most probably in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ad KODAK 35mm Is now in Uniform! Now In Signal Corps Field Kit
> 
> I want one..
> 
> View attachment 691119


Is it just me or were US corporations far more patriotic back then than they are now? Get a copy of an old WW II Life Magazine and you'll see what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 19, 2022)

There was a war on.
It didn't become cool to be anti-American until Vietnam.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 20, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Is it just me or were US corporations far more patriotic back then than they are now? Get a copy of an old WW II Life Magazine and you'll see what I mean.


They actually considered themselves American instead of multi-national, making their product <eta> abroad</eta> and sales predominantly in America, instead being "American" in only the location of their mailbox.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 20, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A B-17 on the production line at the Lockheed Vega factory in Burbank, California. No date on the picture, but the lack of the chin turret makes this most probably in 1943.



Possibly earlier? The national marking with the Meatball in the middle hints at that. Markings were changed in mid 1942. Possibly an 'E model?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Possibly earlier? The national marking with the Meatball in the middle hints at that. Markings were changed in mid 1942. Possibly an 'E model?


I agree. Good call.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 22, 2022)

Spotted this in a recent bookazine purchase - I can't locate the Wikipedia article where they got the photo from and my eyes aren't the best, but is that 5 bullet holes in the Doolittle raid and a dead-centre shot through the USS West Virginia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 22, 2022)

View of the view of the observer riding aft of a Vought OS2U Kingfisher aboard the South Dakota (BB-57) while being 
transferred to the catapult off Scapa Flow, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 22, 2022)

Looks like the engine may be running? Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> View of the view of the observer riding aft of a Vought OS2U Kingfisher aboard the South Dakota (BB-57) while being
> transferred to the catapult off Scapa Flow, 1943.
> View attachment 691466


Maybe it was so the rudder would be able to turn the plane (twist the cable) to set it on the launcher?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2022)

Perhaps the pilot is chickening out!
He's hiding somewhere, crew is searching.

Reactions: Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 23, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> View of the view of the observer riding aft of a Vought OS2U Kingfisher aboard the South Dakota (BB-57) while being
> transferred to the catapult off Scapa Flow, 1943.
> View attachment 691466


Hey!!!!! I see my wife sun bathing nude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Foto, Wk2, Beutewein am Bahnhof in Clamecy, Frankreich 1940 (N)50597 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Soldat Peter Burch in Europa, 1944-'46, meistens in Frankfurt am Main, 1945.

Orig. Foto US Hinweis Schild bei zerstörte Willys Jeep in FRANKFURT Main 1945 | eBay
Orig. Foto US Hinweis Schild bei zerstörte Willys Jeep in FRANKFURT Main 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2022)

Tastes great Hines, funny little bits in it tho!
Where did you find a bucket?

The bucket?
I got it from the pig farmer behind you..........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Oct 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 691525
> 
> 
> View attachment 691526
> ...


17 years later, on The Ides of March...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2022)

An OS2U Kingfisher is launched off the starboard catapult while the port one is preparing to launch in the same direction. There is also 
a third on resting on a dolly on the deck. Note the many manned 20mm Oerlikons on the aft deck, mid 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2022)

Colorado class?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2022)

D-Day was ever such a long way off

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2022)

B-17G K8-G (in back) 42-102593 of the 398th Bomb Group. K8-G had one hundred missions to its credit and survived the war. Returned to the US to be scrapped at Kingman Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Oct 25, 2022)

B-17G 42-102593 would be rather K8-C.




No chin turret?- to reduce weight?, drag?. Never seen this kind of modification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 25, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G K8-G (in back) 42-102593 of the 398th Bomb Group. K8-G had one hundred missions to its credit and survived the war. Returned to the US to be scrapped at Kingman Arizona.
> 
> View attachment 691786


Thirty-five years ago or so, my first wife and I were driving through Kingman, AZ and I remembered having seen a photo of P-40s stacked up on their noses awaiting scrappers after the war. Maybe the scene in "Best Years Of Their Lives " was filmed there, too- I don't know. I asked where the airfield had been and we were directed to the top of the hill above the city. We stopped and I asked one of the older fellows if that was where all those planes had been scrapped. He said "Yes, it had been a huge operation, pilots flew the planes in, landed, took their logbooks, and walked away." That must have been an emotional moment for many of their pilots & crew members. He said that the first buyers of a lot of surplus aircraft simply drained the high-octane Av gas from the tanks and re-sold them to another buyer who removed the platinum-tipped spark plugs from the engine(s), and then sold them... and so on down the line. Until they were smelted down for the aluminum and steel alloys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 26, 2022)

USS Washington (BB-56) and USS Enterprise (CV-6) pass through the Panama Canal with a US Navy blimp circling above October 9, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Oct 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day was ever such a log way off
> 
> View attachment 691761


British duck hunters.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

at6 said:


> British duck hunters.


By jove you are right. Fixed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> By jove you are right. Fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 691989


Now I can see the boat spinning over from the recoil.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2022)

Where are them Waskely Water Wabbits?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Where are them Waskely Water Wabbits?


Look again they are fast.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 26, 2022)

I can hear the gentle strains of "The Merry Go Round Broke Down".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Soviet Navy submarine B-59 near Cuba with a U.S. Navy helicopter circling above, circa October 28–29, 1962. On the 27th the world came very, 
very close to nuclear war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2022)

My uncle was a plane captain aboard _USS Enterprise_, planes fueled and bombed up perched on the catapults. Pilots in the cockpits. He said the pilots never treated him more politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 27, 2022)

Although aware of the Cuban emergency, I was not aware of how serious. I went to monthly drill (USAFR) and ALL of our C-119s were gone. I asked Sgt Roselle where they were and he said, as if I were from another planet, "They're in Florida." We now know that the Russians in Cuba were armed with tactical nukes to be used if invaded. The paratroops would have met this if the C-119s got that far inland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 27, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Soviet Navy submarine B-59 near Cuba with a U.S. Navy helicopter circling above, circa October 28–29, 1962. On the 27th the world came very,
> very close to nuclear war.
> 
> View attachment 692117


In Germany our Corporal missile unit deployed into the field ready to engage. Leaving our Babenhausen Kaserne, we placed demolition charges as we did not know if we were coming back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day was ever such a log way off
> 
> Current Canadian navy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2022)

B-17G 44-8258 of 401st BG. Destroyed during Operation Bodenplatte, Jan 1 1945 and
salvaged the next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Oct 28, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> B-17G 44-8258 of 401st BG. Destroyed during Operation Bodenplatte, Jan 1 1945 and
> salvaged the next day.
> 
> View attachment 692234


Salvaged or scrapped ?.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2022)

hal bregg said:


> Salvaged or scrapped ?.


Parts plane probably.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

rochie and Airframes idea of a food truck.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie and Airframes idea of a food truck.
> 
> View attachment 692323



NOw THAT's fast food - the kind of food that makes you want to fast....

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> rochie and Airframes idea of a food truck.
> 
> View attachment 692323


The Durchfall Special.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Tower..?? I think my right engine is running a bit hot.








Original WWII GI Photo Of P39 Lightning in ETO On Fire | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 30, 2022)

An XFG-1 fuel glider at Wright Field, October 1945. The design was intended to be towed by a B-29 and act 
as a flying drop tank to extend range, but was not pursued after testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 30, 2022)

Yet another new one for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tower..?? I think my right engine is running a bit hot.
> 
> View attachment 692444
> 
> ...


Nevermind the fire extinguisher, grab the camera!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 31, 2022)

B-17G 42-31090 "Nasty Habit" of the 401st BG, 613th BS.

battle damaged Pas de Calais Jan 14 1944.; crash landed RAF Matlaske, Norfolk. and overshot field through two hedges and Matlask-Wickmere road; Salvaged Jan 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bombs away for B-17G 44-6196 of the 99th Bomb Group . This is a 15th AF bird. This aircraft survived the war and returned to the US in June 1945. Smelted down in Kingman Arizona, Nov 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2022)

U.S. Navy Grumman J2F-1 Duck on the midships elevator of aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), 2 November 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 2, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> U.S. Navy Grumman J2F-1 Duck on the midships elevator of aircraft carrier USS Yorktown (CV-5), 2 November 1937.
> 
> View attachment 692811



Speaking of the Yorktown...this is the USS Yorktown Air Group Nine's Tally Board. Impressive!

If you have never visited the Yorktown it is worth a trip. While you are in Charleston, SC harbor, take a tour boat out to Ft, Sumpter where the Civil War began.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Speaking of the Yorktown...this is the USS Yorktown Air Group Nine's Tally Board. Impressive!
> 
> If you have never visited the Yorktown it is worth a trip. While you are in Charleston, SC harbor, take a tour boat out to Ft, Sumpter where the Civil War began.


I was on the last half of '62-'63 cruise, HS-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Aerosled














FOTO - FAHRZEUG - SCHLITTEN - Einsatz Schneemobil - BEUTE-FAHRZEUG - Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FAHRZEUG - SCHLITTEN - Einsatz Schneemobil - BEUTE-FAHRZEUG - Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2022)

Back on the Missouri (BB-63) from a Scouting Mission, an OS2U pilot unstraps his flight log from his leg, ca. August 
1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Nov 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Back on the Missouri (BB-63) from a Scouting Mission, an OS2U pilot unstraps his flight log from his leg, ca. August
> 1944.
> 
> View attachment 693193


And it's in color.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 5, 2022)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 6, 2022)

On the USS Wisconsin (BB-64) a crewman is checking out a drone prior to launch. 
May 23, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Operation sealion


Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day was ever such a long way off
> 
> View attachment 691761


German stole this marvellous warship design.














1082, Privat Foto Karte Übersetzen im Schlauchboot ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1082, Privat Foto Karte Übersetzen im Schlauchboot ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)

And that's what the Germans called a pocket battleship.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hiroshima Ground Zero 1948. Photo: Major C C Albaugh.







Hiroshima Impact Center 1948. This was a study group from GHQ Tokyo. Photo: Major C C Albaugh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 7, 2022)

That domed building in the background is frequently cited as the impact center but it is not. It is easily recognizable, however, so I guess for that reason it is used as a reference.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Operation sealion
> 
> German stole this marvellous warship design.
> 
> ...


They actually sank two ducks and a mud hen with it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day was ever such a long way off
> 
> View attachment 691761



"Caledonia Works" - that's the much feared but very rarely seen Republic of Scotland Navy preparing for English resistance to Scottish independence...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> German stole this marvellous warship design.



Verdammt! "Join the Wehrmacht" they said... "See the world!" they said...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2022)

B-17 bombers of the 398th BG taxiing into position. The thoughts of those crews must have been intense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

CBI Hump C-47 damaged by Vulture Air Transport Command













CBI Hump C-47 damaged by Vulture Air Transport Command | eBay
CBI Hump C-47 damaged by Vulture Air Transport Command #2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)

Oh boy ... looks like a Condor.


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2022)

Donuts Dollies truck :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> CBI Hump C-47 damaged by Vulture Air Transport Command
> 
> View attachment 693761
> 
> ...


In 1943 my Dad flew from Iran down to Cairo in a C-47. When they landed, he noticed a big chunk on the wing's leading edge was missing and asked the pilot if it was flak damage. The pilot replied " Naw...hit a buzzard over the desert."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2022)

Tough mothers!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 9, 2022)

For You Aussies.
9th November 1937: A mason cements blocks of stone into position, carved with the names of the fallen, in the military ceremony at Villiers-Bretonneux, near Amiens. The memorial is the Australian National Memorial, designed by Sir Edwin Lutyens, and the names of the 10,860 Australians who have no known grave in France will be carved on it. Completion is expected in spring 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2022)

The American two-seater 'flying tricycle', said to be the world's safest airplane, as it arrived at Croydon aerodrome. Royal Dutch Airlines Pilots are practicing with it because it handles like the new 30-seater Douglas airliners. They will use 'tricycle' landing year. The two seater is known as the Stearman Hammond 'Y'. Photo shows, the 'flying tricycle' in-flight. 10 November 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 10, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> For You Aussies.
> 9th November 1937: A mason cements blocks of stone into position, carved with the names of the fallen, in the military ceremony at Villiers-Bretonneux, near Amiens. The memorial is the Australian National Memorial, designed by Sir Edwin Lutyens, and the names of the 10,860 Australians who have no known grave in France will be carved on it. Completion is expected in spring 1938.
> View attachment 693833


Have visited in person

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> By jove you are right. Fixed it.
> 
> View attachment 691989


Version 2.0 The Elmer J. Fudd on full steam















1941 British Fording River Anti-Tank Gun Northern Ireland Original News Photo | eBay


Grading Standard: News Agency 1st Generation AKA Original Press Photo. News Agency and Official photos fall into this category automatically. Press photograph. Soundphoto This type of photo was an early form of electronic transmission.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 10, 2022)

Now _that's _a punt gun!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2022)

"For ****'s sake Bill, _*don't*_ fire the gun - this thing will fall apart from the recoil !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2022)

Airframes said:


> "For ****'s sake Bill, _*don't*_ fire the gun - this thing will fall apart from the recoil !!"


Bill????????????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2022)

Target drone aboard Wyoming (AG-17), 9 May 1945. This training aid is called the "TDD" or "Target Drone, Denny" after 
the movie star Reginald Denny, who helped perfect it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" float plane, landing alongside the 20mm guns of the battleship USS Texas. November 1942,

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 12, 2022)

The Kingfisher is a neat little plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 13, 2022)

I don't know if it is still there, but the Air Museum in Palm Springs had one on display back in the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2022)

USS Texas. An OS2U Kingfisher scout plane is seen before launch atop the middle turret while at Iwo Jima, February 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 13, 2022)

Nice picture! What is hung on the underwing bomb racks? They do not look like any Fuel Tank, Bomb, or Depth Charges I am familiar with?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rednev (Nov 13, 2022)

life raft pods ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 13, 2022)

Possibly, I found a better shot of them still don't know what they are though - Source Vought OS2U Kingfisher

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2022)

Dana wrote a book on Kingfishers, maybe he'll know.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2022)

Wounded 96th BG gunner removed from B-17 after Raid on Bremen 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2022)

After setting a new long-distance record on its outward flight from Morocco to Brazil, the Giant French flying boat "Lieutenant De Vaisseau Paris" returned 
to its base at Biscarosse. The flying boat flew from Lyautey, French Morocco, to Maceio, 140 miles south of Pernambuclo, in 34 hours 45 minutes. The 
"Lieutenant De Vaisseau Paris" on arrival at Biscarosse, France, on its return from Dakar, Senegal, on November 14, 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 14, 2022)

Hoo boy, that's not pretty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

So you tell me that little thingamabob is gonna save my job?? King George VI Queen Mother at the Rolls Royce Merlin Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

No Madam this is not the wine bar Queen Mother Talking to Engineer Rolls Royce Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ground crew watches returning B-17 explode after Schweinfurt 1943. Their anguish is showing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

1939/40 Phoney War postcard | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1939/40 Phoney War postcard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Ground crew watches returning B-17 explode after Schweinfurt 1943. Their anguish is showing.
> 
> View attachment 694718


How many times does Reality have to set in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 694731
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave bacon for the dog. Haggis for the dog's companion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 17, 2022)

B-18A Bolo of the 27th Reconnaissance Squadron buzzing the USAT American Legion at sea in the Atlantic December 26 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2022)

Bismarck :

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> No Madam this is not the wine bar Queen Mother Talking to Engineer Rolls Royce Factory



"I'll have two gin and tonics, please... and what are you having, Geoffrey?" She says as she turns to the man standing beside her...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Honey i think i showered a bit too hot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2022)

I think he was trying to escape, piece by piece!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2022)

A TBD-1 of Torpedo Squadron 5 (VT-5) in flight over Southern California, November 16 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 20, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A TBD-1 of Torpedo Squadron 5 (VT-5) in flight over Southern California, November 16 1939
> 
> View attachment 695318


Are there any left?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2022)

Not above water

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not above water



That is a very good one!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

We realley should shower less hot Reginald.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2022)

An OS2U-3Kingfisher is lifted off the recovery sled and about to be swung aboard the battleship USS Pennsylvania (BB-38) 
on August 3 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2022)

The crane barge Kearsarge (AB-1) is used to install a set of three 14" guns aboard the battleship USS Pennsylvania (BB-38) 
at Hunters Point Naval Shipyard, San Franciso, in April 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 23, 2022)

A Vought OS2U "Kingfisher" float plane, of Observation Squadron One (VO-1) on a seaplane mat towed by 
Arizona (BB-39), while being recovered after a flight in the Hawaiian Operating area on the morning of 
6 September 1941. The plane flown by Ensign Lawrence A. Williams. Rear-seat man was Radioman 
3rd Class G.H. Lane, who is preparing to hook up the aircraft to the ship's crane for recovery. Note the 
plane's side number "1-O-3", with the ship's name below it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> We realley should shower less hot Reginald.
> 
> View attachment 695393


I died!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> For You Aussies.
> 9th November 1937: A mason cements blocks of stone into position, carved with the names of the fallen, in the military ceremony at Villiers-Bretonneux, near Amiens. The memorial is the Australian National Memorial, designed by Sir Edwin Lutyens, and the names of the 10,860 Australians who have no known grave in France will be carved on it. Completion is expected in spring 1938.
> View attachment 693833


I just try to imagine the families and beloved ones [of both sides], specially those who were listed as MIA or those who has no known graves!!!

i think over the years, at least, a very small section of these brave soldiers are discovered and buried in nearby cemeteries. 

may their souls rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2022)

The battle ship USS Arizona (BB-39) and aircraft carrier USS Langley (CV-1) at Naval Air Station San Diego, CA. Late 1920's.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2022)

An 80th Fighter Group P-40 in Burma, 1943-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2022)

C-46 Commando's under assembly at one of the Curtiss-Wright factories in Buffalo, New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 26, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> C-46 Commando's under assembly at one of the Curtiss-Wright factories in Buffalo, New York.
> 
> View attachment 695991


I have a friend who flew those for Air America in the 60s.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Polizei BMW Kradmelder Tarnhelm Wegweiser LENINGRAD Bär Russland














Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei BMW Kradmelder Tarnhelm Wegweiser LENINGRAD Bär Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei BMW Kradmelder Tarnhelm Wegweiser LENINGRAD Bär Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Polizei Kradmelder Adler Kübelwagen Tarnhelm in Russland 1941















Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei Kradmelder Adler Kübelwagen Tarnhelm in Russland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei Kradmelder Adler Kübelwagen Tarnhelm in Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Polizei Panzerjäger m. Krupp Protze Tarnjacke in Russland 1941
Notice the HiWi's















Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei Panzerjäger m. Krupp Protze Tarnjacke in Russland 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto ^^ Polizei Panzerjäger m. Krupp Protze Tarnjacke in Russland 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Legion Freies Indien















Wehrmacht Offizier, Indische Legion (ind.) Infanterie-Regiment 955, PKW (8603x) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Offizier, Indische Legion (ind.) Infanterie-Regiment 955, PKW (8603x) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 26, 2022)

at6 said:


> I have a friend who flew those for Air America in the 60s.


Must have some interesting stories to tell

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2022)

A Curtiss SBC-3 Seagull scout plane launched from the catapult aboard USS Idaho (BB-42) during the US Navy's Pacific 
Fleet maneuvers around Hawaii, in September 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 26, 2022)

Adlerhorst- Hitler's Western Front bunker. Charles B Carrol in the photo taken by me in early 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Curtiss SOC-3 Seagull stripped for maintenance in the hangar of USS Savannah (CL-42), circa 1938. The plane's engine is 
a Pratt & Whitney R-1340 nine-cylinder radial.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Nov 27, 2022)

This is the view Hitler had from his "Berghof". 1955 color slide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## manta22 (Nov 27, 2022)

"Dragon's Teeth" along the Siegfried line in the Saar. 1955. These were designed to stop tanks and other tracked vehicles from crossing. 
I took a B & W photo that is an accidental double-exposure of this scene with General George Patton's grave marker in the American Cemetery in Luxembourg superimposed over it. Twilight Zone material for sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

GERMAN MONGOLIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERS CAPTURED ON D-DAY














WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN MONGOLIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERS CAPTURED ON D-DAY | eBay
WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN MONGOLIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERS CAPTURED ON D-DAY | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

GROUP OF RUSSIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERS IN GERMAN ARMY WITH MG'S



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GROUP OF RUSSIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERSIN GERMAN ARMY WITH MG'S


WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GROUP OF RUSSIAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEERSIN GERMAN ARMY WITH MG'S in Collectables, Militaria, World War II (1939-1945), Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

GERMAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEER RUSSIAN DON COSSACKS INSPECT RIFLE















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEER RUSSIAN DON COSSACKS INSPECT RIFLE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GERMAN FOREIGN VOLUNTEER RUSSIAN DON COSSACKS INSPECT RIFLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 28, 2022)

Being an Army Brat sometimes meant being exposed to things that were out of the mainstream kids' experiences.. and sometimes those were unpleasant.

Crematorium at the Dachau concentration camp. 1955

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Marcel practising the bands X-mas smash hits

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2022)

Douglas B-18A "Bolo's" of the 7th Bomb Group at March Field, Riverside, Calif. 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2022)

Mechanics checking the engine of a B-18 at a base in the Caribbean. 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Dont believe us Navy guys tales because out of port they slipped in something much more comfertable to wear.

USS Manatee (AO-58) 1944



















1944 WWII USS Manatee Crossing the Equator Ceremony Photo #7 King pregnant Queen | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WWII USS Manatee Crossing the Equator Ceremony Photo #7 King pregnant Queen at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

TOP Foto 2. WK Panzer Instandsetzung I-Trupp Motorrad Krad Beiwagen Maskottchen | eBay


Entdecken Sie TOP Foto 2. WK Panzer Instandsetzung I-Trupp Motorrad Krad Beiwagen Maskottchen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Brewster XF2A-1 "Buffalo" prototype Bu. No. 0451.The Brewster Aeronautical Corporation XF2A-1 prototype,
Bu. No. 0451, makes its first flight today 85 years ago. Dec 2 1937. The XF2A-1 was designed as a replacement for the U.S. 
Navy's biplane fighter, the Grumman F3F.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 4, 2022)

An OS2U Kingfisher floatplane preparing for launch from the light cruiser, USS Memphis (CL-13).

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2022)

A B-18 Bolo and a BT-9 over Randolph Field (San Antonio, Texas).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Casualties of war... no wait




















4/27/1943 WWII USMC Official 8x10 Photo Marines Tank Patrol take a swim | eBay


WWII 1944 large 8x10 Photo Official Press Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

Lublin Russisch Panzer in Lublin 

Comrades in crime soon to be bitter enemies














Deutsches Foto 2wk Polen Lublin Russisch Panzer in Lublin Fotoalbum Poland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Foto 2wk Polen Lublin Russisch Panzer in Lublin Fotoalbum Poland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2022)

A Douglas B-18 "Bolo" of 7th BG over downtown San Francisco. January 17th 1938

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice shot of an earlier model B-18. The last surviving B-18 with that nose is on display at Castle Air Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 8, 2022)

Designed for the use of aerial mappers, an unusual, glass nosed airplane has been undergoing tests at Marshall, Michigan. 
The machine eliminated many of the limitations which have confronted flying surveyors in ordinary planes. Constructed on 
plans drawn up by Talbert Abrams, an aerial survey company official, the plane affords unobstructed forward and 
downward vision for pilot and photographers, stability and long cruising radius. The motor is in the rear of the cockpit 
and is fitted with a pusher propeller. 8 December 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2022)

I believe this aircraft is in the Smithsonian's collection.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 8, 2022)

Now that's what I'd like to be chauffeured around in from my country estate to my other country estate. Don't spill my drink.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2022)

The heavy cruiser, USS Chester. Looking aft from aside CA 27 Chester's forward funnel during OS2U operations in the lead 
up to the invasion of Iwo Jima. This is most likely on February 12 when Chester was off Tinian island for practice as the island 
off Chester's port Kingfisher does not match the silhouette of Iwo Jima.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 10, 2022)

Vought OS2U-3 Kingfishers in the process of being converted into floatplanes at the Vought-Sikorsky Factory in Stratford,
Connecticut. October 11, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2022)

USS Houston. Curtiss SOC-3 "Seagull" floatplanes sitting on the catapults. Note he ships band on the hanger deck. January 1942, while operating out of Darwin, Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Just a reason to enlist i believe.


























WW2 Woman Marine Model Shoot USMC Contact Sheet John Florea WWII Photo A110 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Woman Marine Model Shoot USMC Contact Sheet John Florea WWII Photo A110 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 12, 2022)

I found that I had this 8x10 photo in my files so I scanned it. I think it is the USMC at the Chosin Reservoir. Incredible men!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

As someone, originally from desert, I can't even imagine being in such "COLD" places...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2022)

Douglas B-18 "Bolos" of the 7th BG over the San Francisco Bay Area September 18th 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## AL90 (Dec 13, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> As someone, originally from desert, I can't even imagine being in such "COLD" places...


Hi Artesh, I am in Scotland and today I couldn't open the car door because it was frozen shut and when I got in I had to scrape the ice of the inside and outside of the windshield glass to drive it. Extreme dry cold is better than cold wet wind and rain which saps all your strength and ability to stay warm. Snowy days are great and fun as long as you have the correct gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes. I'd rather be outside in the snow at 25 F than 35 in the rain.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 13, 2022)

AL90 said:


> Hi Artesh, I am in Scotland and today I couldn't open the car door because it was frozen shut and when I got in I had to scrape the ice of the inside and outside of the windshield glass to drive it. Extreme dry cold is better than cold wet wind and rain which saps all your strength and ability to stay warm. Snowy days are great and fun as long as you have the correct gear.


Hi AL, it remembered me an old memory of my great grandmother... She was originally from Tabriz, a mountainous city in North West of Iran... She always was talking about digging tunnels from doorstep to main Street, or just simply walk on snow till they reach home, in winter... I spent a good chunk of childhood, in old waterway systems, called "قنات", some of these tunnels are +1500 y. o. and still working.









Qanat - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Fear of the walking dead Bf109














S790 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Bruch 1945 Erprobung TOP Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie S790 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 Bruch 1945 Erprobung TOP Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

removed to avia b534 because of rare pictures.






Avia B534


:thumbright:



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2022)

Formation of B-18A "Bolos" of the 21st Recon Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 15, 2022)

That thing beat the Boeing 299?


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes it did, by a Price Difference. It was Much Much Cheaper than the 299. Remember the buyers rule Cheaper is Always Better!


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 15, 2022)

Yup, I know. At least the checklist came of it.
The Bolo does have a certain goofy charm about it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 15, 2022)

The B-18 didn't actually beat the Boeing 299 - the 299 was dropped from the competition when the air force crashed the prototype before completing all the tests. To better control the possible back-room deals, Congress had required all competitors to complete ALL tests to be eligible for purchase. (It didn't matter that the aif force was 100% responsible for the crash.)

Much is also made of Boeing's financial losses - the company had invested heavily in the prototype. But this wasn't the first such loss, it was the last. Under the Air Corps Cooperative Airplane Program (again, Congress's plan) designers built and delivered prototypes out of their own pockets. Successful prototypes could be purchased, or purchased with an order placed for preproduction aircraft, or ordered into production. Prototypes that failed often led to bankruptcies.

After the 299 crash, major companies began refusing to take such risks, especially for 4-engined bombers, and the ACCAP was terminated.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2022)

A pair of B-18 Bolo's and a C-47 at Albrook Filed, Canal Zone. January 25th 1943. The Bolo's were being used for anti sub 
patrols.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2022)

Douglas B-18A Bolo's over San Juan Puerto Rico. November 5th 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 17, 2022)

I found a photo saved on my PC without any description so here it is:




This is probably a staff car somewhere in North Africa. But what's this officer's uniform? Is it Greek? Or Yugoslavian?
Does anybody know the exact model of the car?
Thanks in advance!
Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 17, 2022)

The car is a 1938 Ford 4-door sedan, I can't help with the uniform of the Soldier but I think you are correct leaning towards Greek or Yugoslavian.




Source Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hal bregg (Dec 17, 2022)

I think it will be a 1938 Ford Model 81A De Luxe (V8 3.6l Flathead) as a British staff car, and a Greek soldier.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 17, 2022)

Thank you hal bregg and cammerjeff!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2022)

Battle of Midway, June 4th 1942. A SBD-3 scout bomber, probably flown by the Bombing Squadron Three (VB-3) 
Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Maxwell F. Leslie, ditches alongside USS Astoria (CA 34) at about 
1348 hrs on 4 June 1942. This was one of two VB-3 planes that ditched near Astoria after they were unable to 
land on the damaged USS Yorktown (CV 5). Photographed from atop Astoria's after superstructure. Note her 
port aircraft crane, and an SOC floatplane on her port catapult.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## BEAR VMF257 (Dec 19, 2022)

My fathers ship DD-740/DM28 USS Tolman off Okinawa 1945. His battle station was the Mark 1A Fire Control Computer pretty much straight down from the Mk37 Director above the bridge. Had an opportunity to see where he worked on a visit to a sister ship the DD-724 USS Laffey at Patriots Point Naval & Maritime Museum in Charleston SC.






Combat Credit 8PT Boats & 5 Aircraft. Lives on having provided WWII parts to the restoration of the USS Kidd Museum ship in Baton Rouge

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2022)

459th Ordnance Company men load a B-18 Bolo with 100-pound practice bombs at Midland, Texas Bombardier School. 
Note the B17 in back.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2022)

A B-26 Marauder of the Free French has been blown in half. Feb 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Dec 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A B-26 Marauder of the Free French has been blown in half. Feb 1945.
> 
> View attachment 699548



Nicknamed "Vosne-Romanée " from Groupe de Bombardement 1/32 Bourgogne.
Shot down on february 14, 1945 over the Rhine river.
4 survivors.

*


https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrLD2i2Y6RjBbcb76Yk24lQ;_ylu=Y29sbwNpcjIEcG9zAzYEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1671746614/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2faviateurs.e-monsite.com%2fpages%2fde-1939-a-1945%2fla-tragedie-du-vosne-romanee.html/RK=2/RS=5mJlaWza5_sE9BCVZM1JzoLuacM-


*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

Wow hard to believe anyone got out of that B-26!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2022)

Frog said:


> Nicknamed "Vosne-Romanée " from Groupe de Bombardement 1/32 Bourgogne.
> Shot down on february 14, 1945 over the Rhine river.
> 4 survivors.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## manta22 (Dec 22, 2022)

Frog said:


> Nicknamed "Vosne-Romanée " from Groupe de Bombardement 1/32 Bourgogne.
> Shot down on february 14, 1945 over the Rhine river.
> 4 survivors.
> 
> ...


Survivors?? WOW!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2022)

B-18A Bolos of the 38th Recon Squadron at March Field, (Riverside, Calif). April 8th 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 22, 2022)

Note the skin wrinkles at the corner of the bombardiers canopy, both planes. Every time you show a B-18A, I'm so thankful we had the Boeing B-17 when we went to war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

Those Wrinkles look like ice damage from chunks thrown onto the fuselage by icing of the props. The Shorts 360's I worked on showed damage very mush like that. 

I agree that we were lucky we did not have to start the war with B-18's & B-23's!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ovod (Dec 22, 2022)

Want to see wrinkles on a "fuselage" - try the Apollo lunar module - presumably gained during the stresses of landing on, and then taking of from, the surface of the moon. 
The LM brought a whole new meaning to the term_ lightweight structure_:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BEAR VMF257 (Dec 22, 2022)

Interesting match on the cockpit design

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2022)

Douglas B-18A Bolo's over Floyd Bennett Field, New York, September 4th 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2022)

Naval Air Station New York (Floyd Bennett Field) sponsored my Sea Explorer Ship when I was in the scouts. I bicycled over that bridge many times.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2022)

You can camp there now

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 24, 2022)

I wonder if the park still has that P2V.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2022)

A Douglas B-18A Bolo of the 18th Reconnaissance Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2022)

Four Curtiss SOC "Seagull" floatplanes atop the catapults of the USS Quincy (CA 39) while she was in the New York City naval 
yard. May 29 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 24, 2022)

On 24th December 1937, the first prototype of Macchi C.200 Saetta (also known as Macchi-Castoldi M.C.200), successfully performed its maiden flight, flown by chief test pilot Giuseppe Burei. The aircraft was designed by Mario Castoldi, an Italian aviation engineer and designer, and proposed as future modern fighter airplane for the Italian Air Force (Regia Aeronautica).

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2022)

A Curtiss SOC "Seagull" scout-observation aircraft is hoisted on board USS Philadelphia (CL 41), during the North African 
operation, November 1942. Note crewmen holding lines to steady the plane as the aircraft crane swings it inboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 25, 2022)

The first production Hawker Hurricane Mk I monoplane fighters with the two-blade fixed pitch wooden propeller are lined 
up following delivery to No. 111 Squadron, Royal Air Force Fighter Command, at RAF Northolt, London, United Kingdom, 
on 25th December 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2022)

Pretty good for 1937

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 25, 2022)

This is a report prepared by General MacArthur's staff on the surrender of Japan in 1945 that may be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2022)

Curtiss SOC-3 scout-observation floatplane stripped for maintenance in the hangar of 
the light cruiser USS Savannah (CL 42), around 1938. The plane's engine is a Pratt & 
Whitney R-1340 nine-cylinder radial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2022)

50 years ago today, Dec 26 1972. President Harry S. Truman passes away at age 88. Born May 8 1884. A key architect of
the post war world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Dec 27, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Survivors?? WOW!!!





cammerjeff said:


> Wow hard to believe anyone got out of that B-26!


Survivors: Co-pilot, navigator (acting as waist gunner in aft fuselage), radioman (same), tail gunner.

Deceased: Pilot, bombardier, mechanic (upper turret gunner in aft fuselage)


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Dec 27, 2022)

special ed said:


> Note the skin wrinkles at the corner of the bombardiers canopy, both planes. Every time you show a B-18A, I'm so thankful we had the Boeing B-17 when we went to war.





Ovod said:


> Want to see wrinkles on a "fuselage" - try the Apollo lunar module - presumably gained during the stresses of landing on, and then taking of from, the surface of the moon.
> The LM brought a whole new meaning to the term_ lightweight structure_:



Ripples appear along the fuselage of a US Navy (USN) E-2C Hawkeye aircraft assigned to the "Seahawks" of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron 126 (VAW-126), due to the tremendous amount of torque and pressure exerted on the aircraft while landing on the flight deck of the US Nimitz Class Aircraft Carrier, USS HARRY S. TRUMAN (CVN 75) 11 January 2005.

The ripples only appear during the initial touchdown impact period, and disappear as soon as the fuselage is no longer stressed.

This is why carrier aircraft airframe life is listed in both landing cycles and flight hours - with landing cycles having priority.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2022)

Douglas B-18 Bolo bombers flying over San Quentin, California. October 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 27, 2022)

This must have been a fun ride! Result of an engine failure at take off, note the bombs that broke loose during the aborted takeoff!





Source The Misjudged B-26 Marauder

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 27, 2022)

An one you can walk away from is a good one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2022)

Douglas B-18A Bolo's of the 21st Reconnaissance Squadron over Langley Virginia 5 April 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 30, 2022)

While reading a book about RAF operations from Malta I read about the Martain Maryland's Observer/Bombadier's position having auxiliary flight controls. I don't remember that detail of the A/C. And looked for some pictures & sure enough found this showing the stowable control column and flight instruments, Throttle, mixture, & Prop controls, and what may be a rudder pedal bar. I learned 2 things today! Very good day!👍





Source 
👍 👍👍

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2022)

Cool! I love auxiliary bridges.


----------



## DBII (Dec 30, 2022)

It's a battle bridge. I thought the secondary controls were removed early in production.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2022)

That's even better!


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 30, 2022)

The book referenced a Recon version of the Maryland that was part of the French order taken over by the RAF. The observer talked about practice flying the Maryland in case of injury to the Pilot. But also stated that he sometimes used them to direct the photo runs. I am only about a 1/4 of the way thru the book so I don't know if any other references are made to the controls, or if they were deleted in the later batch's of the Marylands delivered to the RAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> While reading a book about RAF operations from Malta I read about the Martain Maryland's Observer/Bombadier's position having auxiliary flight controls. I don't remember that detail of the A/C. And looked for some pictures & sure enough found this showing the stowable control column and flight instruments, Throttle, mixture, & Prop controls, and what may be a rudder pedal bar. I learned 2 things today! Very good day!👍
> 
> View attachment 700496
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to do a landing from there!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2023)

B-18 Bolo's of the 7th Bomb Group in formation on September 18 1938. Note the turret like contraption on the plane in front.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

Retractable dorsal turret. The hottest thing in 1930s technologies. All the cool planes had them. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ovod (Jan 1, 2023)

GreenKnight121 said:


> Ripples appear along the fuselage of a US Navy (USN) E-2C Hawkeye aircraft assigned to the "Seahawks" of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron 126 (VAW-126), due to the tremendous amount of torque and pressure exerted on the aircraft while landing on the flight deck of the US Nimitz Class Aircraft Carrier, USS HARRY S. TRUMAN (CVN 75) 11 January 2005.
> 
> The ripples only appear during the initial touchdown impact period, and disappear as soon as the fuselage is no longer stressed.
> 
> This is why carrier aircraft airframe life is listed in both landing cycles and flight hours - with landing cycles having priority.


Coincidently both the the E-2 Hawkeye and the Lunar Module were both products of the same aircraft producer: Grumman, an aerospace company that produced many carrierborne aircraft designs for the US Navy and not renowned for their lightweight airframes. 

So it was kind of ironic that Grumman would win the contract to design the LM for the Apollo program in the 1960s – there are very few "airframe" designs where the weights were calculated down to the last fraction of an ounce/milligram – perhaps the U-2 spyplane could compare?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 1, 2023)

Ovod said:


> Coincidently both the the E-2 Hawkeye and the Lunar Module were both products of the same aircraft producer: Grumman, an aerospace company that produced many carrierborne aircraft designs for the US Navy and not renowned for their lightweight airframes.
> 
> So it was kind of ironic that Grumman would win the contract to design the LM for the Apollo program in the 1960s – there are very few "airframe" designs where the weights were calculated down to the last fraction of an ounce/milligram – perhaps the U-2 spyplane could compare?


For the most part this is irrelevant. During the 60s when the space race was at it's heyday, all the major airframe manufacturers had completely different departments (and in some cases companies) that no no bearing on aircraft production, their primary purpose was to build space products.

For example, Lockheed had it's missile and space division in Sunnyvale CA., completely segregated from the aircraft divisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 1, 2023)

Did Sunnyvale build the YO-3As?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 1, 2023)

special ed said:


> Did Sunnyvale build the YO-3As?


IIRC, yes


----------



## stug3 (Jan 2, 2023)

Northrop XP-56 Black Bullet (1943)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 2, 2023)

The best picture of that plane I've ever seen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Coloured in but done well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2023)

Douglas B-18 Bolos on the flight line at March Field (Riverside, California). May 5 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 3, 2023)

Found this interesting photo today:




Original text explanation is *wrong*: _British plane fuselage possibly Accra, Ghana. 1940s_
The a/c has a French registration but it's a Sikorski S.43.
I checked the internet and found this detailed description.
Below is the same "Baby clipper" in better days and with Norwegian registration:




Maybe somebody can add more information?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Frog (Jan 3, 2023)

CATCH 22 said:


> Found this interesting photo today:
> View attachment 700919
> 
> Original text explanation is *wrong*: _British plane fuselage possibly Accra, Ghana. 1940s_
> ...



It is a Sikorski S-43, one one the five used by the french Compagnie Aéromaritime in the West Africa colonies.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)

The flying boat c/n 4312. Reg: 26.08.1936 for DNL Fred Olsen & Bergenske A/S, Oslo. "Walkiria" removed from the register on 14.09.38. Marketed as F-AREX, decommissioned 1944.





the source: Svenskt Flyghistoriskt Forum • Visa tråd - LN-DAG Sikorsky S-43 på Bulltofta













the source: Åpen plass, ett fly på bakken, Sikorsky S.43, LN-DAG, Valkyrien. Flere personer rundt flyet. Flere bygning med flagg heist til høyre.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Saturday at 8:00 PM)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Saturday at 11:35 PM)

Santa!?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 4:43 AM)

Capt. Vick said:


> Santa!?


Santa has to go with the times. No need for oldschool transport.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 5:24 AM)




----------



## syscom3 (Sunday at 1:20 PM)

The gunner of a B-26 Marauder, 34th Bomb Squadron, 17th Bomb Group dumps an ammunition belt to save weight after #1 engine was knocked 
out by flak during a raid over Frosinone, Italy. Dec 30 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 6:16 AM)

I'm your private dancer, a *Donkey* for money
I'll do what you want me to do
Just a private dancer, a *Donkey* for money
And any old music will do
Deutch marks or dollars
American Express will do nicely, thank you
Let me loosen up your collar
Tell me, do you want to see me do the shimmy again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bretoal2 (Monday at 9:05 AM)

Snautzer01 said:


> No Madam this is not the wine bar Queen Mother Talking to Engineer Rolls Royce Factory
> 
> View attachment 694525



Behind Queen Mother : (Lord) Ernest Hives, RR general manager.


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 9:13 AM)




----------



## syscom3 (Monday at 11:42 AM)

A B-18 Bolo and P-40's at Iceland March 1943. Note the band, camera, VIP's and the formations marching along.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 11:47 AM)




----------



## syscom3 (Yesterday at 10:35 AM)

Douglas "Digby". That's the RAF name for the Bolo. This is the nose section. I have no idea what the lower glass window is for. Maybe a 
sighting mechanism for a remote control turret?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 11:07 AM)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Yesterday at 11:25 AM)

syscom3 said:


> Douglas "Digby". That's the RAF name for the Bolo. This is the nose section. I have no idea what the lower glass window is for. Maybe a
> sighting mechanism for a remote control turret?
> 
> View attachment 702129


If you mean the hemispherical part of the bottom of the nose, that was a manually operated machine-gun position. The cutout for it is in the horizontal position and I suspect sealed off with perspex/plexiglass. The above part of the nose was for the bomb aimed, though no bombsight is present. Love the shark nosed version of the B-18/Bolo.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Yesterday at 1:35 PM)

syscom3 said:


> Douglas "Digby". That's the RAF name for the Bolo. This is the nose section. I have no idea what the lower glass window is for. Maybe a
> sighting mechanism for a remote control turret?
> 
> View attachment 702129


Didn't know that the Bolo served with the RAF. ASW, transport, training?


----------



## special ed (Yesterday at 1:43 PM)

Digby was in Canada for training aircrews. I notice no wrinkling at the wing root leading edge.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Yesterday at 1:48 PM)

Pond’s skin cream.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Today at 9:48 AM)

Early B-18 Bolo at Wright Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Today at 10:10 AM)




----------



## cammerjeff (Today at 12:29 PM)

If I find the Pictures I took of the B-18a at the Air Musuem in Colorado a few years ago I will post them.


----------

